# Dumbest Horse For Sale Ads



## dressagebelle

I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head. 
6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale, 
new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of, 
must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd 
must sell asap give me an offer

Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Let's see, He's 27 now, the picture was taken when he was 13, but he "looks pretty much the same..."

*Quarter Horse- Adoption-Wonderful Horse! (Orange CA)*

Date: 2010-09-14, 4:11PM PDT
Reply to: ****


 
Used to show western pleasure, has had only 1 owner. His owner is now 82 yrs old and can no longer take care of him. He is 27 but you would never know! He acts like he is 5 yrs old and has a LOT of energy. He needs someone who will love him and take care of him very well. He is an amazing animal with lots of love. Saddle and tack included at no charge! Photo is about 14 years old but he looks pretty much the same. 


Location: Orange CA
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## ShutUpJoe

31", broke to ride, 2 yrs old, loves attention, anyone can handle him, comes right to you in the pasture. May take trade. 










A 2 year old mini BROKE TO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dressagebelle

HAHAHA love the 2yr old mini broke to ride. And the "the horse looks pretty much the same what 14 years down the road. Very interesting.


----------



## ErikaLynn

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


I think they mean Quarter horse when they say 1/4 horse. 

That is a funny ad. I wonder if they are serious?


----------



## countmystrides

haha just looked onlineeee and a "horse gelging" was for sale.


----------



## Brithorse1996

dressagebelle said:


> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow?


Ok that just made my day ****:lol:


----------



## Lonestar22

Oh you gotta love the people on craigslist


----------



## Lonestar22

This. ****. ugh.  

SELLING GOOD HORSE


A leapord spotted quarter mile horse. What I have allways wanted.


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha ya you do gotta love all the people on craigslist. Sometimes I wonder where they learned about the different breed names that they come up with.


----------



## Amarea

LMBO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those are GREAT! The ones that always make me want to scream are the ones where they say their animals are spaded (even if they are male they are still spaded not neutered). I wish they would use spell and/or grammar check! LOL It's SPAYED!


----------



## Indyhorse

I had to laugh at this CL ad in my neck of the woods. All these "Gildings" .....one is even a "cramila". And seriously, what is a face net? It must go along with the "bridal" sets. The whole thing just makes my eyes bleed.


> 3 Horses - Gambler - Registered Palomino Quarter Horse - Age 24 - 15 Hands - Gilding, Albert - Cramila Paint - Age 13 - 14 Hands 3" - Gilding, and Jake - Thoroughbred - Age 11 - 17 Hands 3" - Gilding
> 3 Western Saddles - Cherokee Saddlery, Buffalo Saddlery, & Big Horn, 2 Horse Bumper Pull Trailer, 4 Corner Feeders for Hay, 6 Stall Grain Feeders, 3 Face Nets, 9 Halters, 3 Bridal Sets, Lead Ropes, Lunge Rope, Grooming Tools, Water Troughs, 2 Electric Water Trough Heaters, 4 Galvanized Gates (8' & 10'), 2 Saddle Pads, 5 Water Buckets, Portable White Tape Fence with Stakes, 2 Electric Fence chargers, 4 Saddle Racks, 1 Round Bale Feeder, and 400 plus Bales of Grass Hay. We would prefer to sell all together as a package.


All that being said, they are selling the whole package for $3000, (assuming that isn't yet another typo) which is probably a pretty good deal, considering all the gates, feeders, a trailer, hay, fencing, etc. The horses and tack themselves probably aren't worth a dime.


----------



## Amarea

Gilding! ****! Love it!


----------



## franknbeans

Haha! Well, having lived in Indiana briefly, it seems I do recall they spell EVERYTHING) phonetically, so perhaps these people don't know how to pronounce the word either! lol
I had to call information to get the number for the phone company.....answer was: (very politely, in a sweet voice....) "well Darlin'-it is under "f" for fone, of course!" Yes, True story, and no, I was nowhere near a city......which was probably an issue. It was also 30 yrs ago....


----------



## Amarea

franknbeans said:


> Haha! Well, having lived in Indiana briefly, it seems I do recall they spell EVERYTHING) phonetically, so perhaps these people don't know how to pronounce the word either! lol


Hey now! I live in Indiana and I'm edumakated! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse

franknbeans said:


> Haha! Well, having lived in Indiana briefly, it seems I do recall they spell EVERYTHING) phonetically, so perhaps these people don't know how to pronounce the word either! lol
> I had to call information to get the number for the phone company.....answer was: (very politely, in a sweet voice....) "well Darlin'-it is under "f" for fone, of course!" Yes, True story, and no, I was nowhere near a city......which was probably an issue. It was also 30 yrs ago....



I would have peed my pants on that "fone" call. Seriously. I would have cried.


Seriously, scan through the Indiana CLs from time to time, if nothing else it has fabulous entertainment value. Between the spelling errors, and people honestly thinking no one will notice the used tack they are selling is priced at twice the value it is new - clicking through the local CL is always good for a laugh.

Amarea, even so you HAVE to admit most of the ads on CL are ridiculous.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Haha. Sometimes I wonder if these people realize they sound like idiots. 
"Philly, girl horse, etc" just total clueless of horses

Or what REALLY irritates me is they are selling a jumper/barrelhorse/dressage horse for 10k but they just have a muddy looking yak sitting in a pasture to show you. Gee let me just sign the check now...


----------



## Amarea

Yes, yes they are  But I will admit that I posted my soon to be Ex in the pets section! "Free Dog to good home. Humps anything that moves. Neutering didn't help."

I kid you not! I REALLY did do that!


----------



## Indyhorse

Oh that ^^^ reminds me of another I saw today! Let me see if I can post it:










4 Year Old Breeding Stock Paint Mare. 15.3 hands and still growing. Started under saddle. Very quiet and good manners. Has the temperment to make a childs mount. Big boned solid built mare. Sire was 17 hand World Champion AQHA HOW D SPECIAL DUDE. He is from Idaho. Dam is a Special Affects bred mare and she would make an all around. Horse. Stands quietly while saddled, and been riden in round pen or indoor arena. I would not call her broke. I have WAY to many horses and need to cut back. She would make a great broodmare because of her size.



*Title of the ad says "Hunter/Jumper Prospect"*

Yeah huh, everything about her sure screams that to me.


----------



## Indyhorse

Amarea said:


> Yes, yes they are  But I will admit that I posted my soon to be Ex in the pets section! "Free Dog to good home. Humps anything that moves. Neutering didn't help."
> 
> I kid you not! I REALLY did do that!


*falls off my chair*

Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Amarea

Indyhorse said:


> *falls off my chair*
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::clap:


Hehe... I don't think I told you I did that before did I? LOL


----------



## Shalani

ROFL I love this thread!!!


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


I saw that to. I also loved the sideways, grainy (probably cell phone) pictures that were posted of it.

This is also a favorite of mine, I found about a year ago.








Why he is in the house (and apparently about to leave a little pile on their carpet by the looks of it), I don't know.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Haha some funny ones ive come across!!

"STANDARD BREAD 6YEAR OLD - $700
This is a six year old standard bread he is a stud but well mannard he's about 16hand's he has not been fooled with a hole lot he will go wherever you want him to he is a good horse though he doesn't want to stay in gait he like's to trot if somone had the time to mess with him he will be a fast hourse $700o.b.o text XXX XXX XXXX or call XXX XXX XXXX I can text or email pic's 

hmm what a shame, i was actually looking for wholegrain.... Now tell me why would a standard _bred _like to trot? hehe

I have a 4 year old buckskin. fully broke. chestnut colored. 0000000000. ask for jeannie. asking $800. dont have tack or the time to ride her. she loads an unloads fine. you can swim her also. she does pretty much everything.


hmm buckskin but shes chestnut coloured!! yeah....Yes, that's right. If she loads, unloads, and swims she does "just about everything." Nevermind actual riding.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I love the ones that say "Philly" for sale! And the ones where the horse is LAME and they want $1000 for them!


----------



## twogeldings

This reminds me of the time we where in Iowa and my brother was trying to hit on this chick. He kept telling her how much he loves Kansas, and how great Kansas is, and if she really likes it here in Kansas. 
He shut up when she said, "Sir, this is Iowa."

Then when I was waiting for my little brothers outside the restroom. Guy calls in, "Hey kids, your moms out here waiting for ya!"
I was 13.

Onto Craigslist...
""Baby" is a beautiful stout stand up 9 year old mare. LOTS OF SHAPE"

SHAME YOU FORGOT TO MENTION WHICH SHAPE. :shock: 

This one was a real kicker:
Nice looking 19 yr old AQHA mare anyone can ride. She's perfect in parades, is great on the trail and in the arena and has a nice handle. She is NOT "mare-ish" and gets along well with other horses. She is a very easy keeper and is 100% sound. This mare has lots of years left . She is UTD on shots and worming and I just had her teeth floated in the spring. We bought my 8 yr old daugher a new barrel horse and so we need to sell this one. She has ridden this mare for two years. 
She's only asking *$1600*. 

"I have a really nice black and white paint foxtrotter mare for sale. She is 8 yrs old and about 16 hands. 
I got her about 2 yrs ago and she is so sweet. 
She does have a foot issue that requires shoes on the front but my farrier says she should be fine with shoes. 
I got her from a 13 yr old girl who rode her at fun shows doing poles and such. She has also been in parades. 
She loves attentions, stands well, lunges, picks up all feet with no problem, gets along well with other horses, likes kids. 
Has nice foxtrot and will move out when asked. Has not been riden much in last year--I've been focusing on my gelding--but rides right off when you get on her."

Has a foot issue. A very expensive foot issue, so I'm not going to tell you what it is.


The real quirks haven't come outta the woodwork around here just yet, let the weather cool off a bit and Craigslist will be _flooded_.


----------



## corinowalk

Ahhh where was this thread the other day! I found a Warmblood on craigslist for the bargain price of 8K! Trouble is...it really was a premarin foal that was a muttly draft cross. Cute horse, no training however because its a 'warmblood' its work 8k LOL


----------



## Kiki

Indyhorse said:


> *falls off my chair*
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::clap::clap::clap:



Hehehe there was one like that in the vet window here

It went something like 'Good Guard dog, but really, really dumb. Makes up for it at night."

Im sorry (apologies to younger readers) but I honestly had to check the photo to make sure they were secretly trying to sell their husband 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sunny

Twogeldings, what's the "kicker" with the QH mare for $1,600? That's not a bad price at all if the horse is a great as they say it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heartland

I swear this one will take the cake. I found this jem of an add in the local newspaper a few years back. It made me laugh so hard that I tore it out and scanned it onto my computer. :lol:










I mean, sorrow sounds like a cool color, but WTH is a gliding?!


----------



## inaclick

You'll be gliding off its back with lots of sorrow


----------



## twogeldings

Sunny said:


> Twogeldings, what's the "kicker" with the QH mare for $1,600? That's not a bad price at all if the horse is a great as they say it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's just a regular trail horse, not too spooky, just 'general'. Around here, your lucky if you get $600-$800 for a good 'general' horse 5-12 years old. Since she's not a trained roping, barrel, head/heel horse, and she's considered 'old', she's going to have a really tough time selling her. I was darned lucky to get $600 for my four year old general mare, and she's broke enough for children and green beginners to ride.


Ohohoh, I almost forgot about this guy:
"Oreo is a 4 year old paint mustang stallion. He stands 14 hands tall and is green broke but never finished... He never bucked or even got skittish when I saddlebroke him. 
He threw a beautilful paint colt with a 4 year old quarterhorse mare this year and I just seem to get my kids to ride him and finish training him so I want to find him a good home with someone 
that will be able to finish training him and ride him. He comes to the fence when I call and loves to be scratched and rubbed but I just dont have time to finish him out and dont have 
the heart to cut a horse that throws such beautiful colts. "

"I don't have the heart to cut an unpapered, barely broke, poorly put together 'mustang' (probably just a poorly bred QH) because he makes paint babies." 

I mean _really_. I bet he would make a fine riding gelding, but a stallion? Nu uh. If he's so sweet and gentle, _castrate him now before it's too late_.
Paint Mustang Stallion 4 Years Old Green Broke


----------



## Sunny

Hm. Around her people will pay tons for a child safe horse. I don't consider a well-broke horse "general", I consider it to be worth its weight in gold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twogeldings

Sunny said:


> Hm. Around her people will pay tons for a child safe horse. I don't consider a well-broke horse "general", I consider it to be worth its weight in gold.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As do I  In my area, people look for a horse that can really work cows or compete/are competing (the 'money makers'). Your average finished ranch horse brings in a cool 3k+. The moment you say, "Oh yeah, she/he's really awesome with kids and on trails. Not really a show horse, but well broke with a good mind" it's all of a sudden a crappy horse or to expensive. I've had people looking for a 100% DEAD BROKE, child-proof-won't-move-if-a-nuke-went-off-beside-it, completely trained, reliable, young horse........


For $300 or less.


Seriously. I had one tell me that my $400, bombproof but fun gelding was to much. He was 16. I mean, really?


----------



## Juniper

these are funny, I might have to check out craig's list when I have some spare time


----------



## The Rocking U

That sure is a pretty quarter mile horse! I wonder what half mile horse would look like!


----------



## dressagebelle

I think I actually remember that one with the pic of the mini in the house lol. Craigslist is always great to look at for a laugh riot. Even in the pets section the ads can be hilarious. I've actually seen some horses posted in the pets section, which makes me laugh, because you have all these dog, cat, reptile type ads, and then a random out of the blue I have a horse for sale.


----------



## leonalee

I've said this in another forum before, but while looking for horses online, I came across a horse for sale and the ad was something to the effect of "No buck, rear or bolt"... then I scrolled down the page to the images. There was a man that I kid you not, weighed at least 350-400 lbs, on this horse that was 15hh... the horse was braced and obviously struggling to stay upright. NO KIDDING YOUR HORSE HASEN'T BUCKED, REARED OR BOLTED!!!! I bet it doesn't really walk all that well, either!

Disclaimer: I am a strong believer in not asking horses to carry more than 20% of their weight, even at their best condition, much less for older/special needs horses.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Anyone looking for a nice pertron cross?

pertron morgan cross 7 year old trail broke gelding 15.2 hands tall jet black in color very pretty horse. 










OR The blind riding the blind!

Hes kid safe if u put him in a round pen just keep reading u c y hes easy for farrier leading loading and catchin. 16 hands hes a blue merle and white color. 14 years old. Trail rides. Need EXPERIENCED horse owmer hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*. only had him for a month was ematiated when i got him. he needs a clean pasture and run. do some research he isnt useless. GOOD home a must!! Price is almost free or trade for a young gaited horse or pony or western saddle. I dont have the rite place for him hes stall kept rite now. call/text8596638297 Hes voice camand knows walk on, step up, step down, woah, and easy down. I REPEAT EXPERINCED HORSE OWNER and HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?


----------



## dressagebelle

Gorgeous 14.5h bay gelding

He stands 14.5 hands, Clips, loads, bathes and hauls great! 11 year old arab gelding. Supper flashy. gorgeous floaty movement that will have you in awe. NOT REGISTERED and has no papers but definitely purebred for sure.great with kids anyone can ride!!!!!Great trail horse!. Lots of energy to last all day. Screams endurance prospect. Gorgeous glossy bay coat. . serious inquires only please, no tire kickers!! 
619-578-8682 The link is so that you can see the pictures. So apparently this horse is 14.5 hands, not registered, but there's no possible way it could not be a purebred arabian. Great with kids, anyone can ride, and all three pictures have a kid who's clearly just up there for looks while mom holds a lead rope attached to the halter, all taken at night, so we can't actually see this supposed glossy bay coat. Screams endurance prospect screams can't stop for anything to me. Looks like a cute horse from what I can tell, but seriously don't know what exactly was going through this persons head when he/she threw her kids up on the horse at night to take pictures.


----------



## inaclick

ShutUpJoe said:


> hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*.


Oh yes I can see that evolving in a fantastic relationship.


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Some more on Ways to not sell your horse:* GOT A LOT!*

VERY broke and well mannered I HAVE TO HAVE SOLD ASAP to pay for the hauling of my dead horse price is firm you cannot get a better horse for this price! he is a quater horse no papers no vices slow and steady even good with kids !


:shock: *Well isnt that just splendid.....A bit harsh the details are just a little too much. I dont need to know "exactly" why your selling your horse ASAP**.*

I HAVE A THROUGBREED HORSE AT I DONT NO IT SHE IS PREGNANT BY A ANOTHER HORSE OR A DONKY OR MITE BE PREGNANT BY A JACK SHE IS A TALL HORSE SHE IS ABOUT 5 OR 6 MONTHS NEED TO SALE HER FAST HER NAME IS SPIRIT FOR MORE INFO CALL TRAVIS AT 000-000-0000 DONT E MAIL SHE LOADS GOOD THANKS SHE GOT A NEW HAIR CUT NOW 


*Um.. hmmm.. Do i even need to say anything?*

Hi! I've got a cute lil pony for sale. When I bought him, the previous owner told me he was two and a half years old... I wanted to breed him to my lil red & white mare....... Well, he isn't interested, yet!! And I think he is barely getting close to two years old....
and he was bay in color... I wormed him and he changed colors!! He is getting lil white spots all over his hips! She called him "Captain" - we changed his name to "BUM!" lol - Captain just didn't fit him!
So, we started working with himand saddling him. Used him Saturday for 5 hours on a pony ride and he was sweet - but I'm needing one to breed my lil mare to and I don't want to wait!! So, I'm selling this one cheap so I can buy me an older one - or trade!!


*Oh.My.God! Yeah so we buy a horse that we "think" is a yearling to breed with our little mare that well to sugar coat it "SHOULD NEVER.EVER. HAVE A FOAL!! And he changed colours when you wormed him?! Oh Dear god!!*


15.1 HAND BAY STALLION, BEEN SHOW SOME, HAVE NOT HAD THE TIME FOR HIM. HE HAS A VERY GOOD TEMPERMENT, EASY TO HANDLE, WILL HAVE ONE BABY THIS SPRING. HE IS TOO PRETTY TO GELD, THAT CAN BE SOMEONE ELSES DECISION. HAD SECOND BABY THIS YEAR AND HAVE NOT HAD THE TIME MY HORSES NEED. $1,500,000.


*Huh? I mean I'm not quite sure he's worth $1,500,000! Im hoping its a typo but to tell you the truth im not quite convinced....If you were really selling a horse for $1,500,000 (*sigh* wipes away tear) dont you think you would want it really professional?? (not in all caps)*


*Ahh(as in scared ah). Holy COW!! What a **** wonderful sale photo.... (*I choked on my dinner when i saw it*):shock:*


----------



## Indyhorse

ShutUpJoe said:


> HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?



OMG, that's too funny...I'll unload him for nearly free, but if I can con someone into trading me a valuable gaited mule for this blind horse, I'll take that! A teensy-weensy bit of wishful thinking maybe?


----------



## leonalee

All of these stories are funny in the sense of "WHAT ARE THESE PEOPLE THINKING?!?" but sad in the sense that "WHY DO THESE PEOPLE HAVE HORSES?!?! DO YOUR RESEARCH BEFORE BUYING, PEOPLE!"


----------



## palominolover

JackofDiamonds said:


> Some more on Ways to not sell your horse:* GOT A LOT!*
> 
> VERY broke and well mannered I HAVE TO HAVE SOLD ASAP to pay for the hauling of my dead horse price is firm you cannot get a better horse for this price! he is a quater horse no papers no vices slow and steady even good with kids !
> 
> 
> :shock: *Well isnt that just splendid.....A bit harsh the details are just a little too much. I dont need to know "exactly" why your selling your horse ASAP**.*
> 
> I HAVE A THROUGBREED HORSE AT I DONT NO IT SHE IS PREGNANT BY A ANOTHER HORSE OR A DONKY OR MITE BE PREGNANT BY A JACK SHE IS A TALL HORSE SHE IS ABOUT 5 OR 6 MONTHS NEED TO SALE HER FAST HER NAME IS SPIRIT FOR MORE INFO CALL TRAVIS AT 000-000-0000 DONT E MAIL SHE LOADS GOOD THANKS SHE GOT A NEW HAIR CUT NOW
> 
> 
> *Um.. hmmm.. Do i even need to say anything?*
> 
> Hi! I've got a cute lil pony for sale. When I bought him, the previous owner told me he was two and a half years old... I wanted to breed him to my lil red & white mare....... Well, he isn't interested, yet!! And I think he is barely getting close to two years old....
> and he was bay in color... I wormed him and he changed colors!! He is getting lil white spots all over his hips! She called him "Captain" - we changed his name to "BUM!" lol - Captain just didn't fit him!
> So, we started working with himand saddling him. Used him Saturday for 5 hours on a pony ride and he was sweet - but I'm needing one to breed my lil mare to and I don't want to wait!! So, I'm selling this one cheap so I can buy me an older one - or trade!!
> 
> 
> *Oh.My.God! Yeah so we buy a horse that we "think" is a yearling to breed with our little mare that well to sugar coat it "SHOULD NEVER.EVER. HAVE A FOAL!! And he changed colours when you wormed him?! Oh Dear god!!*
> 
> 
> 15.1 HAND BAY STALLION, BEEN SHOW SOME, HAVE NOT HAD THE TIME FOR HIM. HE HAS A VERY GOOD TEMPERMENT, EASY TO HANDLE, WILL HAVE ONE BABY THIS SPRING. HE IS TOO PRETTY TO GELD, THAT CAN BE SOMEONE ELSES DECISION. HAD SECOND BABY THIS YEAR AND HAVE NOT HAD THE TIME MY HORSES NEED. $1,500,000.
> 
> 
> *Huh? I mean I'm not quite sure he's worth $1,500,000! Im hoping its a typo but to tell you the truth im not quite convinced....If you were really selling a horse for $1,500,000 (*sigh* wipes away tear) dont you think you would want it really professional?? (not in all caps)*
> 
> 
> *Ahh(as in scared ah). Holy COW!! What a **** wonderful sale photo.... (*I choked on my dinner when i saw it*):shock:*


that was so funny, it brought tears to my eyes XD


----------



## ShutUpJoe

4 yr old mini stud - 26

He's obviously a dwarf, sadly still got his balls. He's overweight and I have a feeling it's what they are feeding him....










Dinky is the cutest thing you have ever seen. He does not act as a stud, anyone can handle him. I have taken him to schools for the handicap to pet and bond with him. He is very gentel, he does not kick bite or strike. He does need soaked alfalfa cubes, he does not eat hay well at all. My daughter and her friend has had him in the house playing dress up many times. He was bought for me as a theroputic horse and now I feel it is time to pass him on to the right home, or theroputic facility. 

-I'm still trying to figure out why people don't spell check before they post things. Gives me a headache.


----------



## Shalani

Oh I found one 

Our horse is a very tall, nice moving Frisian gelding. he has an attitude that will take him all the way in the show ring. he is an excellent 2008 reserve champion at the It is difficult to find a poor picture of hi
please do email me at XXXXXXXXXXXXX

Lol So much info


----------



## JackofDiamonds

palominolover said:


> that was so funny, it brought tears to my eyes XD


 
Haha thats good to hear i entertained someone...:lol: It was quite traumatic doing the comentaries:shock: I was just like "holy cow!... I shall have to find some more..


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213

lol my husband is not to happy with me right now :S I just woke him up... I was laughin to hard hahahahaha, I can't believe some ppl! Omg the horse pic with the neck thing goin on **shakes head** and the stunted mini thing.. Wow just wow ..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiki

Wow-o-wow.......some people shouldnt have horses....oh wait thats why they're selling LOL


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*GOT SOME MORE!!*

him is a gray he is 10 yr. old him could be a nice show horse for 4 -h and he is fast (000)0000000

*Wow, well look at all them facts!! isnt that's nice. Its good to know "you" actualy know about your horse. I guess you're not trying to sell him or anything, maybe you just weren't really sure how to say...anything...*

Free Horse to good home..Rilie is a two year old stud..He is in great shape..We got him for an 11 year old girl last year..He is too much for her to handle and has been running with a mare..He does rear up and bites..He needs someone who is EXPERIENCED. Rather than getting him fixed, we chose to get a broke horse for our daughter. He was really gentle until he started feeling his wild oats!!! If interested..I will e-mail photo's..Only contact me if you are serious and really care about animals......Thanks for looking..... 

*Hmm, do ya rekon!! Oats and a 2yr old Colt= "be creative:shock:"*
*I like that the alternative to getting him gelded and trained was just going and buying a broke horse. Awesome!*

I have a 3 or 4 year old mare red roam horse for sale. She is saddle broke but she need an experance horse handler. I dont have time to do anything with her because im pregnant. she has had her feet done in january. you can reach heather at 000-000-0000 if there is no answer please leave a message and I will get back to you. Im asking 200.00 for her 

*Wow obviously your quite the responsible horse owner, her feet were done in January. ohhh dear. "Plus she is a red roam!!"*

Daisy is a 8 year old mustang mare. She has been rode. She needs someone to work with her. She is scared of people but after u catch her she is great. She may or may not be pregant....not sure...We dont have the time to work with her. $200 OBO TO A GOOD HOME ONLY......................U can call 000-000-0000 or cell number 000-000-0000. 

*Of course, i absoulutely want a horse who is bloody petrified of me!! How fun....Oh dont forget she might be pregnant (or pregant)* 

I had found a home for her, but they never came to pick her up. She is a 5 y/o Registered Quarter Horse mare. She is a sweet horse to handle on the ground. She rarely spooks and gets along well with other horses. She leads, ties, bathes, clips (anywhere but her lower lip. I don't know why?), stands for the farrier, loads into a trailer, lunges, backs well, and was starting to work on a pivot. I am giving her away as a pasture pet. She is not broke to ride and, in my opinion, nobody should ever try to break her. I do not advise breeding her either. She is blind in one eye, but she gets around fine. I will sign her papers over to the new owner. She is up to date on coggins, and her vaccinations will be good into late spring. She is an easy keeper and loves attention. She would be perfect for someone who loves horses but can not ride. I hate to just give her away, but I am leaving the state for a job and I need to downsize. Please READ the WHOLE ad before emailing me. 


*Oh yay! i cant ride her, "or" breed her! She's got a long life ahead of her..lordy me :shock:*


5 yrs old gay stud $ 900.00
Olen Cornelius
000-000-0000 cell

*Well, maybe it's just me, but a gay stud doesn't seem like he would be much use! Nice, just nice...!*

Indy is a beautiful bay gelding with the sweetest disposition. He is slightly herd bound with my other horses but we are working with him on that. Picture was taken last May, about 3 mos. before we got him. I would like someone in 4H to benefit from learning how to care for and train a horse from the ground up. Indy loads, bathes, stands in cross ties and takes a western saddle all beautifully. He has not had a bit in his mouth that I know of but based on the ease with which we put a saddle n him, I suspect that this also will come easily. His lease will be free, I just ask for $200 a month to assist with his board and care. He is in Woodinville. The facility has Indoor and Outdoor arenas, a Roundpen and is a short walk to an hours worth of trails. You will have full access to him anytime you wish. 
Anyone interested, please feel free to phone me. 
000-000-0000 
No texts please.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Evil meddler's please do not bother contacting me. I am not into drama. Find someone else to pick on. I am trying to do right by this animal. He has had enough heartbreak in his short life.
Thank you.

*Yeah! You, you evil meddler's :shock:!! She's not into drama so leave her ALONE!! **Ah ha,!!*


----------



## leonalee

"5 yrs old gay stud $ 900.00
Olen Cornelius
000-000-0000 cell"

OOHHHHH MYYYYYYY! I think I just snorted my coffee on accident *8-D

And regarding the "Indy" horse: yeah, person, have someone train your horse for you and charge them board for it while they're doing it. Sounds like a fantastic deal to me!


----------



## Sunny

JackofDiamonds, I just wanted to say that Jack is absolutely gorgeous! So cute. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Sunny said:


> JackofDiamonds, I just wanted to say that Jack is absolutely gorgeous! So cute.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha Thanks!! I think he is gourgeous too!! I love him so much, the best pony i could have asked for


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Should 4H kids really be handling and training an not broke horse?


----------



## Heartland

Ray MacDonald said:


> Should 4H kids really be handling and training an not broke horse?


Why not? I mean these people who post these ads _clearly_ know what they're doing. :lol: Heck, a blind horse with a blind rider? That's a great idea! (of course this is meant as *sarcasm*. Honestly, how do these people get dressed in the morning?!!)


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOL That has to be the funniest one! Two blinds...


----------



## NorthernMama

This ones been in the local free classifieds for months now:

For sale: male stallion (000)000-0000


I keep wanting to call, but it's a small town...


----------



## Heartland

Ray MacDonald said:


> LOL That has to be the funniest one! Two blinds...


That's what I thought, too!!! Lol!


----------



## Heartland

NorthernMama said:


> This ones been in the local free classifieds for months now:
> 
> For sale: male stallion (000)000-0000
> 
> 
> I keep wanting to call, but it's a small town...


Awww.... so close. I'm looking for a female stallion.  ROTFLOL!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'm looking for a loving home for my 10 year old paint gelding, named Harley. I purchased him last April (2009) and rode him all last summer. We went to numerous trails and rode all day long. He was a wonderful horse for me, as I'm a beginner rider. In the fall of 2009 I went back to college and had little time for Harley. He stood out in the pasture for the last 10 months. I got him out to ride 2 weeks ago and he crow hopped, which I am not experienced with so I feel he is too much horse for me. I know its because I have not gave him the attention needed and/or didn't lunge him before riding (never lunged him before). I just got on and wanted to ride. So with a little work he would be back to the wonderful horse. A loving home required. 

-So you rode him all last summer then let him sit in a pasture for 10 months. Plop a saddle on his back and expect him to be hunky dory with it and then when he CROW HOPS you want to sell him???? This lady doesn't need a horse she needs one of those carnival machines they have at the grocery stores!


----------



## GuitarChump

inaclick said:


> Oh yes I can see that evolving in a fantastic relationship.


hahahaha thats what i was going to say.


----------



## iridehorses

Just another from Craigs list:

_Great looking white horse. His black has faded away. Will probably need some experience since he has become untrustworthy since being a great horse for children. 

This horse is a registerd APHA. Comes from the Music Majic Maker and Sonny De Bar lines. 

I had a cowboy try to get smart on him and now he will act up if I don't keep an eye on him. Right at 15 hands. Any questions call_


----------



## inaclick

GuitarChump said:


> hahahaha thats what i was going to say.


I just can't stop imagining various scenarios of a blind horse and a blind rider trailing around. I know it's bad, it's wrong, it's rude, but they keep popping to my mind.

"Gil and Bill went off for a trail last week"
"Really, that's great that they're bonding, how did it go?"
"No idea, I haven't seen them since"

God, make it stop, make it stoooooop


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Rofl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inaclick

or if both could talk: 
"Are we there yet?"
"How the f.. should I know?!!"
"You sure this is the manege, this doesn't feel like sand"
"How does it feel then?"
"Alaska!!!"


----------



## Brithorse1996

Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

This one is great:

Will trade and/or even give a horse away. Looking for good homes for both. I have too many and need to find homes for these guys. Any offer will be considered, just let me know. 


Hmmm would I rather trade something or get a horse for free.... I actually e-mailed them. Try to get the stud and geld him before he does anymore damage.


----------



## my2geldings

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


 HAHHAHHHAHA this is hilarious. I couldnt stop laughing while sitting at my desk at work. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## my2geldings

Sorry for the double post but you guys are KILLING ME! bahhahaha I havent laughed this hard at my computer screen in a long time! please keep those adds coming, this is absolutely hilarious.

Horse that is "spaded"?! BAHHAHAHA!!


----------



## my2geldings

JackofDiamonds said:


> Haha some funny ones ive come across!!
> 
> "STANDARD BREAD 6YEAR OLD - $700
> This is a six year old standard bread he is a stud but well mannard he's about 16hand's he has not been fooled with a hole lot he will go wherever you want him to he is a good horse though he doesn't want to stay in gait he like's to trot if somone had the time to mess with him he will be a fast hourse $700o.b.o text XXX XXX XXXX or call XXX XXX XXXX I can text or email pic's
> 
> hmm what a shame, i was actually looking for wholegrain.... Now tell me why would a standard _bred _like to trot? hehe
> 
> I have a 4 year old buckskin. fully broke. chestnut colored. 0000000000. ask for jeannie. asking $800. dont have tack or the time to ride her. she loads an unloads fine. you can swim her also. she does pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> hmm buckskin but shes chestnut coloured!! yeah....Yes, that's right. If she loads, unloads, and swims she does "just about everything." Nevermind actual riding.


I think I just peed!...where can I get this standard bread? yumm...I can smell it already.


----------



## corinowalk

Heres one from my local craigslist. Can you find one thing *RIGHT* with this horse?!

I am selling my 19 years old brown AQHA registered 16 h.h. gelding. I feel he deserves a home that can give him more attention than I do. I have owned him since he was 10 years old. All I had done with him was trail riding & barrel racing. He is a well-trained horse. He currently has *navicular disease & a heart murmur*. Because of that, he only can be ridden lightly. He also would make a good pasture buddy for your lonely horse. He is easy going with both genders. 

He is up to date on shots, wormed & farrier. Because of his navicular disease, he is wearing *specially made padded shoes* on his front hooves. I had his teeth floated last fall. Since he is free pasture so I only do the floating every 2 or 3 years. They (the people that floated his teeth) all said the teeth were still in good shape with some, *not much, work needing to be done*. *He is a cribber so he needs to wear the collar continually.* *He doesn't load well for me*. He dislikes my trailer. But he loaded fine for his previous owner & a friend that borrowed him for a summer. So if he likes your trailer then he will loads fine for you. *He will comes to you after you called for him, provided you bring treat or grain.* *He dislikes dogs* but as long as they don't bother him, he won't bother them. He is free to a good home that already have a horse but no pasture buddy for their horse. Because I am deaf so email is preferred in order to communicate with me. I will email some pictures of Runner if you want to see it.

While I feel sorry for this horse...here is what I got
Navicular
Heart Murmur
Cribbing
Doesn't like to be caught
Wont load
Hates Dogs
May have dental problems


Sounds like a reallllll gem!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Wow! Lovely.


----------



## Indyhorse

I honestly don't know much at all about Arab bloodlines, so maybe I am being overly pessimistic here. But $5000 for a done-nothing stallion that is half sounds like you picked up outta the kill pens for $50 bucks? Really?

Like I said, I know nothing about arab bloodlines, maybe his are great and worth the price. His picture on CL made me shudder, he looks like the rest of his body would be a seahorse. It doesn't look AS bad on the video, but doesn't look spectacular either.

*
Arabian Stallion for Sale*











I've had Abu for a year. When he came to me he was very skinny and had had very little work done with him. He is now fat and happy. I have done a lot of ground work with him, as well as trailered him and had his feet trimmed. He has BEAUTIFUL movement. He seems to float on air. I can't say enough about his temperament. He is very laid back for his breed and LOVES people. He has no bad stallion habits, no biting, striking, or kicking. We let the kids be around him and do not worry about them. He is a farm favorite and it will be sad for all of us to see him go. He has learned to pay attention to the handler even when mares are around. We line drove him a couple times late last fall and had a full harness on him, so he is ready to go in any way you want him. We can get a semen evaluation done at your request. He has sired foals. He has an awesome pedigree (he has quite a few greats behind him) but here is the link (it has pictures of quite a few of the horses behind him). Bey Khidd Arabian 
If there is any other questions I can answer please let me know. 
E-mail is prefered and I promise a quick response. $5000 obo. Any and all offers considered. A good home is a must. Here is a short slide show of pics


----------



## dressagebelle

His bloodlines actually aren't that bad, he's got 3 great horses in his lines that I personally know are good, but I'm also not that knowledgeable on Arab bloodlines, so aside from the obvious, I have no idea how great he really would be as a stud at least. He's cute enough, but there's something about his confo that is having me saying somethings wrong.


----------



## dressagebelle

So the headline on this one is "want to breed my mare to your stud"
im looking to breed my araibain mare to your araibian stud that will make some beutiful foal if u have a stud let me know thanks.....
all I can say is wow..


----------



## countmystrides

Been ROFL at these posts :lol: people these days. Found a few nice ones.

14 year old, red roan mare. 14.5 hand tall, stocky build. has been ridden, but not in past 2 years. has been to blowing rock, leatherwood, and mt rogers. needs a rider who will exercise her often, experienced rider. not a childrens horse. e-mail for more info

_that's nice, now how big is 14.5 of your hands? so you brought a very green, not easy to ride horse to "leatherwood and blowing rock"? Sounds like ya'll had a great time. _

14 year old sorrel brood mare/trail horse (not registered), needs experienced rider, 14 1/2 hands, gentle to handle but hasn't been ridden lately

_14 1/2 hands. Is that the same thing as 14.5 hands? No wonder this horse needs an "experienced rider", the one she has doesn't even have a **** clue how big he / she is. Thanks for mentioning the gender and the breed too. Cause all i needed to know was that it wasn't registered and sucks to ride. Definitely interested. _:think:

We are looking to for a Head Horse. Already trained and pretty much an automatic head horse. We will want to try this horse out~ we WILL NOT purchase without roping on the horse first. Thanks! 

_Really? Here have my automatic head horse / automatic horse head and take him to a rodeo. Rope and ride baby. :wink:_


3 yr old quarter horse palamino mare. green broke, 13 hands. very gentle, good with children.

_Three year old, green broke and good with children? I saw pictures and it is unmistakeably an arabian and she's only 13hh at 3? Yet she's taller then the fence line.. i beg to differ. :-| Even uploaded a picture (1st picture)_


----------



## my2geldings

You guys were killing me earlier, so all I could think about was going on to check out some adds. You guys have made my day...

"This horse is good on the trails. Current owner rides him in a western saddle and hackamore. He goes well in an english saddle and snaffle bit. He does require a boss. He is not thoroughbredish. He is more like a quarterhorse then a thoroughbred. He neck reins or two handed rides. Would make a suitable husband type horse. For more information call..."

hahhahahaha! I dont even know what to say about that add.




Lease opportunity. Why the heck would you ever write an add like this?
"I have a TB gelding who is 11 and 16.3 hands rides english, super bomb proof, can ride in halter and lead rope, or even just a rope although he doesnt neck rein very well. I am 22 years old right now and I just bought him a year ago, I have college and work and dont really have the time to WORK him like I need to, Or take him out as much as he deserves. This lease would be for up to 3 days a week for $160. 

you are welcome to ride him however you like. He jumps a little (used to course 3') but he's honestly more of a trail/ pleasure horse, plus he's gotten a little fat and lazy haha. I'm at a private boarding facility that doesnt really have any people who show or crazy snobby people, it is super quiet, and has access to poway trail system. 

He is a GOOD boy, can be a little testy but if you're are a legit intermediate rider he's a piece of cake. If you'd like to come on up and test ride him i'd be cool with that... dont worry I'm not one of those people who like to judge/critique you on how you ride. As long as you can keep a horse between you and the ground. 

My ideal person for him would be someone a little like me who rides a little english, a little western, and a whole lot of bareback- whose idea of a good ride is cantering on trail or jumping fun 2' jumps in the arena. Someone light hearted and down-to-earth who doesnt want to show but wants a horse with that potential. Preferably over 18 years old. I would like an intermediate rider or an advanced beginner just because he can get a little hot when you let him run a little too fast.  Price is negotiable for the RIGHT rider!!! 

So if this sounds like you and you want a drama free lease and a charming horse with an extremely, dorky personality to ride then this is your chance!"
So is she posting a professional add? or is this a note to a classmate? and I thought he was a good beginner horse, so is she suddenly saying that he can get a "little"hot, after she's already said he is lazy?....I'm confused.


----------



## Indyhorse

Another winner:
*
Riding pony, $225*

yes i have a riding pony thats around 4 to 5 years old. he is broke to ride..I bought it for my daughter and she doesnt like it she is to scared of it..i live in lagrange but it is at my freinds house they are amish and they use it alot to go to town and back..i am asking 225$ for it.. it was a male but we had the balls cut off so its calmer any?ask 000-000-0000 thanks trav




Real classy, folks.


----------



## Shenandoah

This craigslist just struck me as amusing (part of an ad for 2 horses):

_The younger one is TB (black) and is believed to be pregnant. For obvious reason it hasn't been worked recently. She has a tattoo on her upper lip that you can submit to free TB research service to obtain detailed information. Sorry, you have to come and get the tattoo yourself. It's easy, as the horse comes to me when she sees me with a bucket. She follows easily in a halter when I take her to the ring or for farrier. She stands for farrier with no problems. We had farrier come and do them regularly, but would much prefer not to do the next time ($$). 
_


----------



## Juniper

OMG, I can't believe the cribbing, navicular, doesn't like to be caught one.


----------



## Speed Racer

Indyhorse said:


> I honestly don't know much at all about Arab bloodlines, so maybe I am being overly pessimistic here. But $5000 for a done-nothing stallion that is half sounds like you picked up outta the kill pens for $50 bucks? Really?
> 
> Like I said, I know nothing about arab bloodlines, maybe his are great and worth the price. His picture on CL made me shudder, he looks like the rest of his body would be a seahorse. It doesn't look AS bad on the video, but doesn't look spectacular either.


He's cute, and would be gelded as soon as I got him home. Nothing about him screams 'stallion quality' to me, but he'd make a very nice gelding.

She said $5,000 or best offer. Okay sweetie, how about I take him off your feed bill and put him on mine? After all,_ I'm_ going to be the one to pay to have him gelded and trained.

He has Khemosabi and Bask in his pedigree. So do most of the Arabian horses alive today in the U.S. That merely means he has the _potential_ to be a decent performance horse. It says squat about anything else, including his rights to keep his testicles.


----------



## dressagebelle

Talented Imported DWB Gelding successfully showing at Level 6 and schooling at Level 7. Uncomplicated 12 year old, 16.3H. A great opportunity for an adult amateur or junior rider looking to move up in height. Spectacular extended trot, flawless transitions, perfect lead changes. Price discounted as a result of identification of early stages of navicular. Bilateral neurectomy performed in June of 2010 with great results- Now back in full training, after all-clear from veterinarian, with absolutely no signs of sensitivity. A fantastic opportunity to experience quality and finish at a reduced price. For Sale, or Lease for $1500 per month to appropriate situation. We are a small, private facility, and we welcome you to visit Bandit and all of our other horses without pressure to purchase. 

So the headline is Imported Dutch Warmblood Gelding for Sale or Lease price 45,000. 
First off, price is already discounted and yet they are still asking 45,000. Don't get me wrong, I know that imported horses are rather expensive, but come on. The horse has the first signs of navicular, and surgery or not, I wouldn't be spending much on a horse that has the signs, especially not as a jumper. But what gets me the most is the lease price. The highest lease fee I've seen was about $350 bucks or so, this person want $1,500 just to lease the horse. I could go buy myself a nice horse for that amount. There is no place that I know of or have heard of that charges more than 500-600 bucks, and that generally includes training as well. Like I said though, cute enough horse, but the price is crazy.


----------



## kpptt2001

*Heres one - pretty funny...*

*Used purple pony halter - $600 (Belleville)*

_Date: 2010-09-16, 2:45PM EDT
Reply to: __[email protected]__ [Errors when replying to ads?]
_


_I have a used bright purple pony halter for sale. Adjustable and in fairly good condition. 

A pony will be included with the halter. I currently call this pony "Juicy" although he goes by many other names as well, depending on my mood and his behavior. 

This pony is just waiting to become someone's little dream pony. 

This 12.2 hand, 7 yr old pony is fantastic, if you are into the type of equine that is is constantly invading your space/vehicle, etc. 

He believes he needs to be everywhere you need to be, especially when food is present. 

He is in great shape, if you consider round a shape. 

He never met a horse trailer he didn't like and climbs in them every chance he gets, whereupon he immediately puts his feet up on the manger so he can look out the window. He made it halfway in the back of my car the other day before I noticed and sped off. 

He LOVES little kids, especially little kids with treats. He will eat them. (the kids, not the treats) Just kidding. 


This pony has been worked over 2'6" jumps and lunged over 3'3" jumps. However, he likes jumping my 4 ft. pasture gates the best. 

He could absolutely be someone (else's) dream pony. 

He's very affectionate, both with people(especially women) and horses(especially mares). This little guy is the neighborhood gigolo. By affectionate, I mean he will have no issue invading your personal space/private parts, if you know what I mean. He sticks his nose wherever he wants. With mares, he is lucky he is quick because he will mount mares, even the ones who have "a headache." He is not at all discriminating, although I've noticed he likes the fuller figured gals. His absolute favorite is mounting a mare while a woman is on the mare. Ask my friend Lisa, I'm sure she considered that a good time. 

And when rejected? You can see that he is clearly thinking that the female is merely playing hard to get. This just makes him more determined. 

This porky little guy very much thinks that he's got what the ladies want, even if they don't know it yet. He reminds me of the little guy at the bar who hits on everybody, whom you practically have to blow an air horn in his face to get rid of. 

This pony has been on television, which probably adds to his ego trip. 

He could be the perfect little dream pony(for someone else). 

He walks/trots/canters/jumps, takes trips to the mailbox and to check the waters, goes trail riding, swims, poses on stripper poles(ask me), tests your trailer floor weight limits, tests your trailer emergency walk through doors, taste tests anything and everything, steals food from blind horses, tried to mount my dog(it is a big dog), stands tied patiently to the swing set while my son swings, loves to roll in the sand box, allows little kids to mount him from lawn chairs, buckets, swingsets, clubhouses, ladders, gates, side of the trailer and anywhere else, pulls little kids on sleds in the snow, tries to decapitate adults by running them under arena railings, and so much more. 


Did I mention that he could be the perfect little dream pony(for someone else)? 

"Juicy" is also a fantastic workout companion. I think I've lost at least 15 lbs since I've had him. I've never run so much in my life, either after him or from him. Though his little flabby butt cheeks closely resemble two pigs fighting under a blanket, he got me in wonderful shape. 

I firmly believe he's a dream pony (someone's else's dream, that is). 

Call me if you want a used purple halter and are a glutton for punishment. 

734-xxx-xxxx 


_

_Location: Belleville _
_it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests_
_PostingID: 1957443796

_


----------



## rosiesmum

kpptt2001 thats hilarious! :L


----------



## inaclick

I'm in love with the pony and with the seller, hahaha 

Seriously I am 

What a fun add this one was. Not dumb, just humorous and I should say honest

Not sure if I'd wish to purchase a little fluffy humping machine though


----------



## Allison C

****named toy horse for sale*** - $3500*

IM SELLING A HORSE REAL CALM 
GREAT FOR CHILDREN TO RIDE. 
IS 4 YEARS OLD AND STALION. 
IS TRAINED TO DO 2 OR THREE TRICKS 
HE CAN LADOWN WALK BACKWARDS AND SIDEWAYS. 
***IF YOU HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS CALL PABLO AT XXX-XXX-XXX** 
*THANKYOU* 










Hmmm.... 4 year old Stallion that's great for kids. Oh and when did backing up become a "trick"??


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I really really want a horse that walks backward.


----------



## sandy2u1

> HE CAN LADOWN WALK BACKWARDS AND SIDEWAYS.


:lol: My horse can do those tricks, too, but I call it backing up and side-passing. 

All of your post have been hilarious...thanks for sharing!


----------



## ShutUpJoe

World's smallest pony?









Black pony colt to a good home, will be 2 next spring. Leads well. Mand dad were approx 3 hands. 

Pony Yearling Colt


----------



## Carleen

Not a horse for sale, but made me giggle:



> pony cart & harness - $600
> 
> Date: 2010-09-29, 11:06PM PDT
> 
> the cart is all steel with pnumatic tires & chrome spoke wheels it was built for a 400 lb *welch *pony & the haness is for the same


I didn't know ponies could be made outta grape juice!


----------



## JennKzoo

Anybody need a 10 year old Claidsdale????

"a 10 year old gilding brook to ride, and pule, he is aumish, brook, phone calls only"



Oh and they are asking $1000 for him on craigslist.
OOps further down the page is another one from the same person.

4 sale 2 gildings mines and small cart
"4 sale two mine gildings thay are fairly a match to train for a minne team, and a new 2 whell cart call only only"


----------



## horseluver250

I just saw a qh stallion for sale. He was "a nice sorrel with black mane and tail" - he was most definately a blood bay. And surprise surprise, he throws nice babies! They breed horses but don't even know the coat colors yet?


----------



## Indyhorse

JennKzoo said:


> Anybody need a 10 year old Claidsdale????
> 
> "a 10 year old gilding brook to ride, and pule, he is aumish, brook, phone calls only"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they are asking $1000 for him on craigslist.
> OOps further down the page is another one from the same person.
> 
> 4 sale 2 gildings mines and small cart
> "4 sale two mine gildings thay are fairly a match to train for a minne team, and a new 2 whell cart call only only"



OMG those ones make my eyes cross.


----------



## Carleen

JennKzoo said:


> Anybody need a 10 year old Claidsdale????
> 
> "a 10 year old gilding brook to ride, and pule, he is aumish, brook, phone calls only"
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and they are asking $1000 for him on craigslist.
> OOps further down the page is another one from the same person.
> 
> 4 sale 2 gildings mines and small cart
> "4 sale two mine gildings thay are fairly a match to train for a minne team, and a new 2 whell cart call only only"


OMG it took me forever to figure out wtf a "mine" gelding was.


----------



## Surprise 623

Fed twice a day!


----------



## Lis

Saw an ad recently for a 2 year old Welsh A colt but don't worry they said they'd already had him girled. 
Another one advertising 2 chetties, shame on the rest of us for falsely believing they were called Shetlands or Shetties for short.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

girled..... lolol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Both taken from the same ad picturing a SORREL mare.

She is not a true palomino but there is no other color to describe her. Kind of a "Wannabe" It says Palomino on her papers, that really doesn't mean anything either. If I send in a photo of a buckskin and its really a dark horse, they will go with what I say most of the time...... 

AND

We bred her and she hid her pregnancy well from us. 
She gave us a beautiful palomino, so that tells me she is palomino by definition only. Since she was bred to a buckskin. Her pedigree has Sugar Bars on top so there is your palomino.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Buy a filly get stuck with the mare!

We have a 2 for 1 DEAL!!!!! 
Buy this WONDERFUL Weanling and get the broodmare for FREE!!!!! 
The AQHA weanling is a great little filly SOLID BLACK she is broke to lead and is handled daily. She is out of GREAT WP bloodlines and should have the confirmation to enter some Halter classes 
Super Sweet. Her mother was a show horse and was caught in the fence when her filly was at her side,so she had to have surgry on her hind leg and she can ONLY be used as breeding or a WALK ONLY trail horse, she is still healing her wound she is OPEN due to the her injury unable to breed her back... she would be a great match for a 4-Her wanting to take production projects.... 
The filly is weaned. The are UTD on all vaccines


----------



## ShutUpJoe

One more (cross posted from fuglyblog.com)

Does his own feet!

3 year old Blm mustang gelding Jet Black insides of ears are white. on the smaller side somewhere around 14hh or so not branded his mother gave birth to him after adoption. very sweet and willing to learn needs proper training was saddled and rode never bucked or reared. is well socialized with people leads etc.... has never been farriered he prefers to do his own feet. 

3 year old mustang Gelding

That'd save me $35 a month!


----------



## inaclick

LOL the mental image of a horsie doing something like this


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*Just plain sad!!*

This one is a real winner (*wipes away tears of laughter or maybe fear that the world seriously thinks were THAT thick!*)









Oh yes, that was not your eyes going funny, _IT REALLY WAS A BREYER HORSE:shock:_ oh and yes, yes their *dead* serious Wait cant foget its for sale for twelve hundred dollars!! XP

Its just plain down right sad!!


----------



## franknbeans

^^ huge surprise she does well in halter classes and has a calm (1) temperment-bet she stands like a statue! lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds

franknbeans said:


> ^^ huge surprise she does well in halter classes and has a calm (1) temperment-bet she stands like a statue! lol


She sure would!!:lol: I dont think there the sharpest tools in the shed!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*HOLD ON!! IVE GOT A NEW WINNER!!! But not for a dumb ad just for a dumb horse.... *
*found this one:*

(I am going to write this ad as honestly as possible, so forgive my bluntness please, but I want this guy to end up in the most suitable home possible for him.) Rocky (APHA Name: Scenic Rocket Bar) is an 11 year old APHA registered gelding who is possibly the dumbest horse I've ever owned (through no fault of his own). Currently stands 15.3h (with an official stick, on concrete, this is not an eyeball estimate) and is essentially a golden retriever with hooves. His previous owner passed away due to brain cancer, and Rocky was his pasture pet, so he essentially never had to do anything except be loved on and stand around looking pretty for 10 years (which he is extremely good at). He has WONDERFUL ground manners, is a doll for the farrier and vet, and couldn't be any sweeter, but under saddle, he's dumb as a stone. There isn't a mean bone in his body, but he genuinely needs to be taught to use his brain as he currently has the retention capabilities of a brick. He will lunge no problem, walk, trot, whoa, back, etc without a problem under saddle (runs into his canter, but its there), but you need to be very clear and basically treat him like a 3 year old since he tends to forget everything you taught him the day before. He's just very reliant on his owner/rider for direction and instruction, and as I do only barrel racing & pole bending, I need a horse with something between his ears other than dust and cobwebs. He lives up to the phrase "Nice house, nobody home" and he's a wonderful horse to have around the barn (no bad habits, easy to get along with, low man on the totem pole), but my horses have to be able to work for me, and asking him to run a pole pattern (with 12+ flying changes) is a monumental task that I think would end with him needing a psychotherapist. His ideal situation would be a teenager that wants her own (cheap), pretty gelding that will love on him and mess with him on a daily basis and eventually take him to 4H or open shows or make him into a playday horse. He is UTD on shots, worming, 2010 Coggins etc, had his teeth floated in May and had a Power Pac done at the same time. He IS low man on the totem pole (definitely a gentle giant) and the other horses pick on him (he would rather run away and go off by himself than hang with the herd), so he's a little thin right now (compared to the pictures from Feb), but he's gaining weight steadily. He has nice hard feet and will most likely never need shoes. Price on this guy is $600. That's what I paid for him in Feb, with no vet work, etc, so I have a LOT more into him than that, but he's doing nothing here except being a lawn ornament and while he does it very well, its not fitting into my program. 
Phone calls only please, I can be reached anytime at (248) XXX-XXXX, please leave a voicemail if no answer. 

*Oh. My.Gosh that is by far the cutest darn thing i have ever red... *

*Basicly a golden retriver on hooves or wait, he lives up to the saying Nice house, nobody home" And he gets bullied!!*

*Love it! Now thats original!*


----------



## corinowalk

I want him! I love dumb horses! They are the easiest to lead! Ill take him for sure!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

corinowalk said:


> I want him! I love dumb horses! They are the easiest to lead! Ill take him for sure!


Doesn't he sound cute though!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper

Oh, I love the toes. These are so funny.


----------



## Shalani

horseluver250 said:


> I just saw a qh stallion for sale. He was "a nice sorrel with black mane and tail" - he was most definately a blood bay. And surprise surprise, he throws nice babies! They breed horses but don't even know the coat colors yet?


****head desk head desk head desk *****


----------



## Maverick101

JackofDiamonds said:


> This one is a real winner (*wipes away tears of laughter or maybe fear that the world seriously thinks were THAT thick!*)
> 
> View attachment 42410
> 
> 
> Oh yes, that was not your eyes going funny, _IT REALLY WAS A BREYER HORSE:shock:_ oh and yes, yes their *dead* serious Wait cant foget its for sale for twelve hundred dollars!! XP
> 
> Its just plain down right sad!!


That is frigging hilarious! if you also notice the pictures they show along the bottom are of the beyer horse, along w 2 different horses:shock:...wow!

K never ind...I read that they were her dad and mom.....they don't look nearly as statue like....so guess that throw me off


----------



## JennKzoo

I found this one today on Craigs list. Not sure what to think, shock or want to slap someone (probably both). Poor horses probably have little or no contact with people either.

*Free HORSES (Rockford Michigan)*


Yep it is time to let them go. If you have an interest and can provide a nice home for these animals come and get one. I have 13 I need to release. As sorry as I am to have to do this, I must. First come first go. You need to bring a trailer and your own tack. A little molasses will do the trailer trick I am sure. email me at the craigslist suggestion address and we can arrange a "pick out your horse time." ONLY serious responders inquire. If you want me to call you to talk email me your #. Make room at your farm, for your new horse.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

How about these people feed their horses? 

$2500!!!!!!!!!










Gelding dead broke 14 hands 3yrs. old and registered chocolate with flax main and tail $2500











She is 14.2 hands tall dead broke lots of energy 17 yrs. old was used in 4H for years. And neck reins and very gentle call 


Both horses above are listed under the same phone number, surprise surprise.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thats sad..


----------



## Shalani

This has to be a joke .....

*nutty horse*

Price: $ 1 

*Ipswich, QLD*































View Slideshow 



 Share 
Share ​ 







*Description:*

dumb & crazy animal with no legs 
*Additional Information:*

Price $ 1 
Item location Ipswich, QLD, Australia Gender Mare Age 5+ yrs


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I don't see a picture...


----------



## iridehorses

How about the attitude (although it can get real tiresome having tire kickers keep coming out):


> PLEASE READ CAREFULLY: If your not 100% sure your buying a horse, please don't waste my time, If you need a friends advice, bring them with you, and make one trip. If you have to convince your wife or husband, call me after you have convinced them. And last I have pics posted, the horse is not for sale for some astrnomical fee, so please don't ask me to send several more photos, if your not interested with what's posted more than likely you won't like the horse. If i'm serious about buying a particular horse, I have truck,trailer, and cash in hand. That's how TRUE horse people buy horses. With that said if your still interested please read on.
> 
> current coggins and shots
> loads, bathes, ties.
> 
> greenbroke to ride, just took her on a 3 mile trail ride and she did great, needs more work with a bit. Doesn't mind saddle or saddle pad ( For the ones asking about her being broke, shes green boke not broke or dead broke, she now needs the experience/miles put on her, and she has only been broke for the last few mths, and i have completely done evrything from the ground up) She was not weaned until I purchased her a few months ago at the age of three.
> 
> she currently stands at 15.3 hands at 3yrs old
> 
> she can be registered cost 55.00 I have all the paperwork, since aqha has her registration on file.
> 
> her pedigree is: All Breed Pedigree Query
> 
> if interested please call or text 864-xxx-xxxx , no emails please


----------



## JennKzoo

UH, I hope she doesn't sell that horse. I would not even "want" to go look with that attitude. Really, 100% positive you are buying a horse, have truck, trailer and cash there that day? 
I understand that you get tired of people saying they will come out and not showing up, looking and then not wanting to buy. BUT, I will not be expected to not have time to think about my purchase and maybe ride twice. :roll:


----------



## writer23

I've never posted a link before, but I thought this was...interesting. Doesn't come close to touching the Breyer ad though.

THIS MARE CAN JUMP!!! - Vancouver Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Vancouver


----------



## ShutUpJoe

$5000! That poor horse's mouth and back!


----------



## ColtHearted

2 AQHA REG BROODMARES

Awesome broodmare, huh? Check out the swayback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sswtness75

JackofDiamonds said:


> 5 yrs old gay stud $ 900.00
> Olen Cornelius
> 000-000-0000 cell
> 
> *Well, maybe it's just me, but a gay stud doesn't seem like he would be much use! Nice, just nice...!*


 
ROTFLMAO!!!!! That was the best one yet!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

*Ok this one i have done a running comentary, this ad just called for it:shock:*


Experience Foaling in 3-4 months (Weeping Water)I have some really nice broodmares that I am going to let go (sale).


*IT'S SELL! NOT SALE~ **GRRR THIS DRIVES ME INSANE WHEN I SEE IT!*

I have all colors and super pedigrees. These mares produce some awsome babies. They are in foal to a gray stallion we own. I have several of their foals that you can see, pretty much a 90% chance will all foal gray colts.


*Hmm, what a surprise, wanna bet it’s a back yard breeder with a no-name stallion who's done... *gasp* nothing!? Breeds of the mares and stud aren't even listed! Are they registered? Apparently its not important! Also, it seems this person has a magical glass crystal ball that she can divine the future in...She knows what color the foals will be and what gender they'll be! Oh, I KNOW! gray horses tend to produce graying out foals. It’s those darn genes... I'm still not cutting them any slack here.*

Some mares are broke to ride, so you don't have to re-breed them,


*(OH WOW NEW CONCEPT! RIDING your broodmares that youdon't breed back for a few years!)*


you can ride a mare with a colt by her side down the road or trail and they do great!


*UM NO, what will happen when baby decides to run hell bent for leather into the wilds of whatever area you are in, and mom decides she's following.... at top speed? Sounds like a great ride to me! Seriously, NOBODY should ever, EVER allow a foal to run loose at mom's side while out riding trails. This is one of the stupidest lines I've ever seen used to "SALE" a horse. The possibilities are endless for that baby to get hurt, tied up somewhere, fall off a cliff, get attacked by other animals/dogs/horses/cows/coyotes/PEOPLE.*

You would just love having the experience of having a mare to foal a newborn in about 3-4 months. 


*Yes, these people actually wrote this. Eye-Bleeding, Mind-Numbing, Makes you want to PUKE and smack them upside the head, I know!*

They usually come right up to you to nuzzle the very first day they are born, 


*(has anyone ever had this happen?) *


and would rather follow you, than their mother. 


*There is a book called "Horses for Dummies". I would gladly mail them a copy if they would stop advertising.*

Kids love these colts, it is a great experience for the whole family. They will never forget this experience , compared to all of the other sports activities. 


*Sports activities at least don't involve LIVE ANIMALS that turn into 1000 pound eating machines that rear, strike, kick, bite, and otherwise figure out how to intimidate those they perceive as lower on the totem pole as them! Or, or try to mount anything from a 100 mile radius!*


**face palme* Lordy me, some people...:shock:*


----------



## Shalani

^^^^^ omg ..... *****head desk head desk**** and these people breed horses ***shivers*** bet their "top quality "


----------



## haviris

Actually as long as you are somewhere safe (not on a busy road) it's fine to let a foal run along beside, and it's never to early to halter break and pony the foal, so in that I agree, and yes most do come up and nuzzle you right from day one. I'm guessing they are the type to call all foals colts, not that they think they will all be male. And they are assuming most the foals will be gray, not saying for sure they will be.

Otherwise they do for sure sound like backyard breeders targeting people that have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I did a face palm on this one! Why OH why did they not do something about this poor horse's mane before they posted him?


We have a mini pony for sale he is about 3 years old we think dont really know. Comes with 6 and a half round bells of hay. Good horse was bought for our 2 year old daughter very good with kids. We have moved and no one messes with him. He isnt cliped could be used for breading. HE IS BROKE TO RIDE










Insert horse with no bridle, halter or lead rope: check. Insert kid with no saddle or helmet: check. Insert the fact that the horse still has his brains: check. Insert BARBWIRE right in front of them. So when the pony startles and yanks forward right into the barbwire.... UGH!

(I'm just happy the guy is holding on to her)









P.S. Am I mistaken or is that mini a little to big to be a mini? Compared to the size of that guy and the little girl on him he looks more like a small pony to me. People should really buy a book before owning a horse. Even more so when the horse is still a stallion!


----------



## Brithorse1996

Is that brown fuzzy thing his mane?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Love - cough cough - the more burdock than mane look!


----------



## JennKzoo

They say they put snow shoes on him in the winter, so I just picture this horse walking with great big snow shoes on his feet. LOL.


Paint/mix gelding for lease
I have a 5 yr. old gelding who's broke and ready to ride. He's going through a refresher course right now, will be back in a couple weeks. He's black with three white socks and a white blaze on his nose. I'd keep him around the farm myself, but I don't have time to ride these days. I'd prefer a rider who knows what they're doing, do to the fact he can be bullheaded at times. He's utd on his shots and hooves. He's shawed all four right now, but in the winter we usually just put snow shoes on his front and let him go bare in the back. Since I don't have his papers, the lease is only 300 a month.


----------



## JennKzoo

OMG this drives me insane. You will have a better chance at selling something if you PROOFREAD your ad. If YOU do not know proper English or how to make sentences then find someone that does. UGH.


i was told he is a cross between a paint and quarter horse, but i dont think that what he is so breed is questionable. he is black and has 1 white spot on the frort under his main. he does 
NOT KICK, OR BITE.. HE IS A STUD HOW EVER, he has been on acouple of trail ride this past summer been workng with him a little bit. my daughter has road him and he is great with 
kids.. he is very com for a stud. i do not want to get ride of him but i have no choice. my husband dont want 2 horses right now bc we are going thru a hard time. So if u please 
come and take a look at him. he would be a great horse if he was fixed for kids. he is a lover... all around great horse.he is about 7 or 8 years old. price is neg..... 



 Location: lake city, mi 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Juniper

I thought I had no more shock left in me but that poor pony standing in front of the barb wire fence, awful. And the one, only $300 a month to lease a shawed horse. Who could pass that up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I wonder what type of shawl they put over their horse? :wink:

I have met several people who use the term snow shoes for winter snow pads to help prevent snow balls. So that part does not seem weird. But shawed for shod is kind of funny.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Brithorse1996 said:


> Is that brown fuzzy thing his mane?



It's his mane plus about ten pounds of burs.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I went to go look at a couple of horses with a friend. Both the ones they were selling were completely filled with burrs. Manes, tails, forelocks, AND they were covered in mud. Oh and they would only move if you whipped the crap out of them. She wanted at least 3x more than these horses were worth.


----------



## Nita

buahahaha funniest ad i've ever seen in the newspapers!

Pair of chaps for bull riding. used once for about 7.5 seconds.


----------



## Sunny

When I got Sun her forelock was FULL of burrs. I finally got them all out and all that was left was a big poof of flaxen hairs on her forehead. I need to post pics. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper

Oh ya, we want to see pics.


----------



## Redial

I found these

"PAINT COLT MAKE EXCELLENT RIDING OR BREEDING HORSE.

paint colt beautiful bay with 2 blue eyes would make excellent riding horse once broken in for adult or child.
has a high chance of throwing coloured foals if I bred with 
must sell as soon as possible
halter broken, floats, ties, picks up feet, etc"

This girl sounds really young

"Hi, 

Im going to be educating kind beginner horses with PC in mind, alot of kids are riding bossy unruly ponies 

Im looking at horses under 12hh, if you have something in your paddock your wasting let me know, minature and shetlands are my main market.

Not looking to pay alot, i can do training as payment, ie you give me a pony and i do some work with your other pony.

Thanks for your time,"

LMFAO

"Elansu Calibre Jewel- aka Cally
reg cleveland bay sporthorse 185B
8/12/91
Has had 2 healthy foals by A'Seduction
and did loose one foal by older stallion.(so did my 5yold)
In beautiful condition, all dappled, looks half her age. Has stunning movement and looks, comformation, beautiful head. *no fuss mare who loves being in foal.*
vet check welcome.
only selling as breeding purebred cb's only"

Really, did you ask her?

Yeah because we can't get rid of these one, slets make double...

"we have 5 thoroughbred mares to sell as soon as 500.00 each and will give free services to our well bred _*thoroughbreed *_stallion, that price is if you take more then one" I should really bold and italic the whole ad.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

JackofDiamonds said:


> *HOLD ON!! IVE GOT A NEW WINNER!!! But not for a dumb ad just for a dumb horse.... *
> *found this one:*
> 
> (I am going to write this ad as honestly as possible, so forgive my bluntness please, but I want this guy to end up in the most suitable home possible for him.) Rocky (APHA Name: Scenic Rocket Bar) is an 11 year old APHA registered gelding who is possibly the dumbest horse I've ever owned (through no fault of his own). Currently stands 15.3h (with an official stick, on concrete, this is not an eyeball estimate) and is essentially a golden retriever with hooves. His previous owner passed away due to brain cancer, and Rocky was his pasture pet, so he essentially never had to do anything except be loved on and stand around looking pretty for 10 years (which he is extremely good at). He has WONDERFUL ground manners, is a doll for the farrier and vet, and couldn't be any sweeter, but under saddle, he's dumb as a stone. There isn't a mean bone in his body, but he genuinely needs to be taught to use his brain as he currently has the retention capabilities of a brick. He will lunge no problem, walk, trot, whoa, back, etc without a problem under saddle (runs into his canter, but its there), but you need to be very clear and basically treat him like a 3 year old since he tends to forget everything you taught him the day before. He's just very reliant on his owner/rider for direction and instruction, and as I do only barrel racing & pole bending, I need a horse with something between his ears other than dust and cobwebs. He lives up to the phrase "Nice house, nobody home" and he's a wonderful horse to have around the barn (no bad habits, easy to get along with, low man on the totem pole), but my horses have to be able to work for me, and asking him to run a pole pattern (with 12+ flying changes) is a monumental task that I think would end with him needing a psychotherapist. His ideal situation would be a teenager that wants her own (cheap), pretty gelding that will love on him and mess with him on a daily basis and eventually take him to 4H or open shows or make him into a playday horse. He is UTD on shots, worming, 2010 Coggins etc, had his teeth floated in May and had a Power Pac done at the same time. He IS low man on the totem pole (definitely a gentle giant) and the other horses pick on him (he would rather run away and go off by himself than hang with the herd), so he's a little thin right now (compared to the pictures from Feb), but he's gaining weight steadily. He has nice hard feet and will most likely never need shoes. Price on this guy is $600. That's what I paid for him in Feb, with no vet work, etc, so I have a LOT more into him than that, but he's doing nothing here except being a lawn ornament and while he does it very well, its not fitting into my program.
> Phone calls only please, I can be reached anytime at (248) XXX-XXXX, please leave a voicemail if no answer.
> 
> *Oh. My.Gosh that is by far the cutest darn thing i have ever red... *
> 
> *Basicly a golden retriver on hooves or wait, he lives up to the saying Nice house, nobody home" And he gets bullied!!*
> 
> *Love it! Now thats original!*


that.is.Hilarious!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanyonCowboy

A 3/4 horse must be 1/2 better than a Quarter Horse, right?

*horse 3/4 nice - $1800 (La puente)*

Date: 2010-10-08, 3:54PM PDT
Reply to: 


Nice beautiful 3/4 horse big any body cand ride about 16 hands and the best only 3 years old very good deal if you have interest please call me 
hablo espanol any reasonable offers will not be denied thank you 

NEXT AD on Craigslist (same seller):

*Quater horse - $1000 (La puente)*

Date: 2010-10-08, 3:48PM PDT
Reply to: 
Nice quater horse grey strong body about 14.5 broke but need a little work nice trot if you have interest please call me 
hablo espanol any reasonable offers will not be denied


----------



## Shalani

Arabian - Stallion $6500









Full Description: Black Arab Stallion. 
Egyptian Arab , Crabbet bloodlines. 
very easily handled. 
Ph. 
DETAILS Age 12 Breed Arabian Height 14h Colour Black Sire 
Dam 
Price $6500


----------



## Redial

Shalani said:


> Arabian - Stallion $6500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Description: Black Arab Stallion.
> Egyptian Arab , Crabbet bloodlines.
> very easily handled.
> Ph.
> DETAILS Age 12 Breed Arabian Height 14h Colour Black Sire
> Dam
> Price $6500


LMFAO! good luck with that. i did that with a ferret once, advertised it for 500 dollars and some idiot bought it from the city...apparently they pay 600 there for a ferret. I was like, ok I'llt ake it


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

umm yeah looks a little taller than 14 hands...about the same weight though...someone needs to buy him and fatten him up! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redial

no one should buya horse for that much with ok conformation and absolutely NOTHING to his name. wishful thinking at its best


----------



## SeeinSpotz

HA these are good..

I saw one a while back it said..
well broke (i cant remember the age) paint grade gelding.., no kick buck or bolt... 

a few days later he post the same ad but this time it said broke paint gelding that needs a refresher course, he bucks and bolts, and needs a exsperinced rider!!!

I laughed so hard about that!!! people these days!!!! =)


----------



## Shalani

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> umm yeah looks a little taller than 14 hands...about the same weight though...someone needs to buy him and fatten him up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know , poor boy. He is not of breeding quality & def not worth $6500 HA!
Another case of "oooohhh He's Black so he's worth heaps" It annoys me so much ! Its apparently doesn't matter that he is underweight & looks sore in his front end & then there is his confirmation which is nothing fab.

And they dont even say who he is lol

Would love to get him fatten him up then decide re access him and possibly geld him . But I wouldn't pay more than 1500 in his condition


----------



## Shalani

Here is an .... ummmm "interesting" combination.
Kinda cute.... but aren't all babies cute ?? lol 

BYB's much ??? haha

*Sparrow $500 *

Sparrow is a 'Miniature Percheron'. He will be 2 years in January next year. Is currently 13hh. Was born jet black, so he'll grey out. His dam is a purebred Percheron, 16hh and his sire a Miniature Horse. 10hh. Both parents were perfect quiet. The stallion is a kids pony, and the mare went to a teenager to break in. Photos of parents below.
He's never kicked, reared, or anything like that. Though he's a bit mouthy/nippy, but hasn't bitten anyone yet, as he gets in trouble if he tries. He was tied up, led around in a round yard, patted everywhere. Played with his eyes, mouth, nose, ears, around the start of this year. He was also imprinted, the morning of him being born.
So you can stand behind him, pick up his hooves out in the paddock, walk up behind him. He often comes galloping up and does a dead stop right in front of you, when you call him. Only if nothing else has got his attention though. As he's still got his foal curiosity.
He's not gelded, we were about to last month, so that he doesn't get too tall, but as we're moving, I can't keep him. So he's just been in paddocks with colts and mares in foal. 








Photos taken in April, so he's a bit darker now, with his winter coat.


----------



## Lis

I'm sure he's not 13hh, the pony in my display picture is 13hh. Plus shouldn't he be darker or has he just greyed out very fast? Looks like a Shetland if nothing else.


----------



## Lis

Gypsy Cob Mare and Foul
mare from out of ireland ruby stands 13hh she bay colour is 8yrs old in good health she been lightly backed but would need bring on as she was in foul when we got her foul going with her foul is three weeks old in good health and is tri colour white browen /black bonny little thing 
Who wants a foul?


----------



## SugarPlumLove

JackofDiamonds said:


> *Wow obviously your quite the responsible horse owner, her feet were done in January. ohhh dear. *


*

It really depends on the horse. My horse feet only get done once a year*


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

SugarPlumLove said:


> It really depends on the horse. My horse feet only get done once a year


Once a year??? Mine get done every 6-8 weeks! :shock: (and she doesn't wear shoes, that's just trims!)


----------



## my2geldings

Lis said:


> Gypsy Cob Mare and Foul
> mare from out of ireland ruby stands 13hh she bay colour is 8yrs old in good health she been lightly backed but would need bring on as she was in foul when we got her foul going with her foul is three weeks old in good health and is tri colour white browen /black bonny little thing
> Who wants a foul?


 hahhahahaha! I didn't even know what a foul meant! nice catch :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Why is it so easy to find these on Craigslist everywhere?? LOL This one's not as funny as some of these others, but it still made me chuckle 

*17 year old Barrel Horse - $1500 (ohio)*



 
he needs *an experienced* ! he is pretty calm on the trail he gets a little hot when getting towards camp. the more calm you are with him the better he is. he has won many classes when i was showing him constantly. he was grand champion in speed and control and always ran awesome barrel pattern he is very consistant. he is heavy handed! 
*with a good tune up and an experienced rider he could be right back to normal.* i just dont have the time to put into him. i bought a new horse im training and he is more calm so my boyfriend can ride him. email me for more info and pictures. he is a beautiful dun! he is about 15 hands and stocky/*fat.* he has solid feet no shoes needed runs better bare footed. trades considered! 

He needs an experienced WHAT? I am dying to know! Glad to know that with some training he could be "normal" and who doesn't want a FAT horse!?


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Once a year??? Mine get done every 6-8 weeks! :shock: (and she doesn't wear shoes, that's just trims!)


Mine doesn't wear shoes either but she has amazing feet!! They are rock solid and in perfect shape  I ride her on a gravel road though so that might have something to do with it


----------



## franknbeans

Only in West Va.....my narrative is on red....lol


2 mares, 1 stud ~ 4 month old Mare, 1 1/2 year old Stud, 2 1/2 year old mare. All brother and sisters.( Looks like they are all in together, so perhaps a little surprise inbred "bonus" too! lol) They are filled out nicely, they are not broke, but have had halter on. Perfect size for beginners.(but remember, they are NOT broke! and exactly what size would that BE, anyway?) They are 1/2 pony, 1/2 Quarter horse. I have the parents on premises. Would make great barrell racing ponies, or show ponies. Very beautiful pony horses. $275 for all of them. or $100.00 Each, I won't take any less ~ Don't ask! (you don't have to worry about me!)
















Sorry-can't deliver!


----------



## my2geldings

Those are hilarious! the sad thing is, someone is going to go by what they say which is the key ingredient for disaster. What a shame, poor animals.


----------



## Sunny

And they are so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo

horse is a palamino gelded. older horse very gentle horse and trained good. 100lbs of feed goes with him. any?


 Location: fenwick
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## my2geldings

JennKzoo said:


> horse is a palamino gelded. older horse very gentle horse and trained good. 100lbs of feed goes with him. any?
> 
> 
> Location: fenwick
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 hahahaha! I had to double check if they also had the "palamino" for sale below!

"palimino and white paint gelding 7 years old 15.0 hands tall very quite and gental gelding."



Location: madison ind


----------



## my2geldings

A good one. You can tell this person taking care of relocating this pony has been around the horse biz for a long time :lol:


*Free pony, needs a home (lexington)*

Date: 2010-10-12, 7:07AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



10hh pony approx 20 yrs. old. Needs to be in a loving home. Was taken in b/c I couldnt bear to leave her at a stockyard sale. Has been gaining weight very quickly and isnt scary to look at at all anymore. Very cute mover. She is FREE to the first person to come and get her who will TAKE CARE of her. She will need soft hay and beet pulp in order to keep her weight on. 

I DO NOT KNOW IF SHE IS BROKE. I DO NOT KNOW IF SHED BE GOOD WITH KIDS. PLEASE DO NOT ASK ME !!!! All I know is she takes a bit to get her to warm up to people letting her touch her, however I have so little time I really havent tried to work on it with her. She can be friendly, and is super cute. 

Please call 859-***-3251 

No i will not haul her for free somewhere unless you live within a few blocks of me, but I will within an hr. of lexington for under $100.


----------



## Lis

16.1hh White 17 years old Arab filly, £700
If you look at the photo, won't let me post it here, it is blatantly a Welsh Sec A.

http://www.thehorseexchange.com/?Horse/Details/forAd/99589


----------



## my2geldings

Lis said:


> 16.1hh White 17 years old Arab filly, £700
> If you look at the photo, won't let me post it here, it is blatantly a Welsh Sec A.
> 
> White Arab In Londonderry | Young Riders Eventer | For Sale


Bahahaha! nice catch!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

That's the smallest 16.1 h horse I've ever seen.....


----------



## ponyboy

and the oldest filly.


----------



## Sunny

A 17 year old filly? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Redial

I just put up this ad for my ducks.

2 lovely pekin ducks - Pets, livestock - Gumtree Sydney


----------



## Shenandoah

"fasdfdwa"

:???: :lol:

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1588075 - Jimmy
See the "Notes" section, where people usually describe their horse...


----------



## Redial

hahahah that's one complicated acronym


----------



## equiniphile

corinowalk said:


> Heres one from my local craigslist. Can you find one thing *RIGHT* with this horse?!
> 
> I am selling my 19 years old brown AQHA registered 16 h.h. gelding. I feel he deserves a home that can give him more attention than I do. I have owned him since he was 10 years old. All I had done with him was trail riding & barrel racing. He is a well-trained horse. He currently has *navicular disease & a heart murmur*. Because of that, he only can be ridden lightly. He also would make a good pasture buddy for your lonely horse. He is easy going with both genders.
> 
> He is up to date on shots, wormed & farrier. Because of his navicular disease, he is wearing *specially made padded shoes* on his front hooves. I had his teeth floated last fall. Since he is free pasture so I only do the floating every 2 or 3 years. They (the people that floated his teeth) all said the teeth were still in good shape with some, *not much, work needing to be done*. *He is a cribber so he needs to wear the collar continually.* *He doesn't load well for me*. He dislikes my trailer. But he loaded fine for his previous owner & a friend that borrowed him for a summer. So if he likes your trailer then he will loads fine for you. *He will comes to you after you called for him, provided you bring treat or grain.* *He dislikes dogs* but as long as they don't bother him, he won't bother them. He is free to a good home that already have a horse but no pasture buddy for their horse. Because I am deaf so email is preferred in order to communicate with me. I will email some pictures of Runner if you want to see it.
> 
> While I feel sorry for this horse...here is what I got
> Navicular
> Heart Murmur
> Cribbing
> Doesn't like to be caught
> Wont load
> Hates Dogs
> May have dental problems
> 
> 
> Sounds like a reallllll gem!


So barrel racing is considered "riding lightly"? sighh some people....also the deaf thing sounds fishy. Like he/she doesn't want to have to answer things on the spot....would rather email. hmmm:?


----------



## equiniphile

My2Geldings said:


> You guys were killing me earlier, so all I could think about was going on to check out some adds. You guys have made my day...
> 
> "This horse is good on the trails. Current owner rides him in a western saddle and hackamore. He goes well in an english saddle and snaffle bit. He does require a boss. He is not thoroughbredish. He is more like a quarterhorse then a thoroughbred. He neck reins or two handed rides. Would make a suitable husband type horse. For more information call..."
> 
> hahhahahaha! I dont even know what to say about that add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lease opportunity. Why the heck would you ever write an add like this?
> "I have a TB gelding who is 11 and 16.3 hands rides english, super bomb proof, can ride in halter and lead rope, or even just a rope although he doesnt neck rein very well. I am 22 years old right now and I just bought him a year ago, I have college and work and dont really have the time to WORK him like I need to, Or take him out as much as he deserves. This lease would be for up to 3 days a week for $160.
> 
> you are welcome to ride him however you like. He jumps a little (used to course 3') but he's honestly more of a trail/ pleasure horse, plus he's gotten a little fat and lazy haha. I'm at a private boarding facility that doesnt really have any people who show or crazy snobby people, it is super quiet, and has access to poway trail system.
> 
> He is a GOOD boy, can be a little testy but if you're are a legit intermediate rider he's a piece of cake. If you'd like to come on up and test ride him i'd be cool with that... dont worry I'm not one of those people who like to judge/critique you on how you ride. As long as you can keep a horse between you and the ground.
> 
> My ideal person for him would be someone a little like me who rides a little english, a little western, and a whole lot of bareback- whose idea of a good ride is cantering on trail or jumping fun 2' jumps in the arena. Someone light hearted and down-to-earth who doesnt want to show but wants a horse with that potential. Preferably over 18 years old. I would like an intermediate rider or an advanced beginner just because he can get a little hot when you let him run a little too fast. Price is negotiable for the RIGHT rider!!!
> 
> So if this sounds like you and you want a drama free lease and a charming horse with an extremely, dorky personality to ride then this is your chance!"
> So is she posting a professional add? or is this a note to a classmate? and I thought he was a good beginner horse, so is she suddenly saying that he can get a "little"hot, after she's already said he is lazy?....I'm confused.


At the end there it sounded a little like he was writin' his profile on match.com.....""someone light hearted and down to earth" ****


----------



## JennKzoo

*Wanted Paint/flashy gelding or mare thats for kids! - $700 (Albion)*

Date: 2010-10-10, 10:01PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am looking for my niece: she is a low confidence rider. she was in a horse accident and lost almost all her confidence. she needs a confidence building pony or horse must be paint or flashy! (grulla, socks, buckskin, dun, palomino ext) may consider all others as well. no pregnant ponies or horses please! 

Requirements: 
Must be atleast 13hhs tall. 
Not taller than 15'3hhs tall. 
Perfect size is 14hhs even. 

Older then 3yrs old 
Not older then 15yrs old. 

Mare or gelding 
no colts, no fillies, no stallions 
Would prefer a mare to a gelding. 
around the 700$ range, the cheaper the better. 
must be SOUND, no arthritis! no bad hooves. 
must not have any major health problems, no expensive problems. 

must be for a little girl that has little to no confidence but does know how to ride. she wants another paint. would like to show in jumping later on. 
no barrel ponies please! or speed horses. 
needs to stand, to be quiet when rode and saddled. 
will be rode on trails, arena, road, and parades and possibly jumped later on. 
BIG PLUS if the pony or horse drives as well! we would love to try that! 

would appreciate options to buy its saddle, bridle, and or Cart and harness. may be willing to pay 1,000$ for perfect pony with accessories. 
would love a trial with pony/horse. (2 weeks) must provide FULL refund if horse/pony is not OK with little girl. 

ANY BREED OR CROSS! papers not necessary but would love to have them!


----------



## JennKzoo

UMMMM, Isn't that a kid riding the horse???? And she has one vice, but won't say what it is.

*Horse - $500*

Date: 2010-10-10, 5:35PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

see her on You Tube - 5652 Mare 
she is 13yrs, and 14.2 HH, walk, trots, and canter with leg pressure...rides with others really well, 
she is not barn sour, (she will walk all the way home.) 
she is healthy, no heaves, legs good, needs feet trimmed. she has one vice. 
if interested email me for more info. We will not sell her for kids Horse.. 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Snookeys

This one is for an older reining gelding that was good in his prime. Their asking price is *$15,000.*

"Linxs an amazing rainer

Linxs is an amazing 15yr old, AQHA, gilding. He stands at 15.2hh. He is verry well bread and has points in the AQHA for rainning and when he was five he won junior horse of the year for rainning. Linxs is verry responsive to the rains, your legs, and your voice. He will sliding stop, rolle back, back up as fast as you want him too, so dont let his age full you he still has it all. He has ben shown, rode on trails, rode on the road, and just rode around for fun, with no problems. He does verry well for the vet and ferrier. He is 100% sound and up to date an wormming, trimming, shoes and vet"

Guys. He will sliding stop.

Same people:

"Goldie is a 6yr. old, reg. AQHA, mare, ahe stands at 15.3hh. She has all the right color and she is *bread 4 ways to IMPRESSIVE *! She has been out of training for 2 months and was trained for 60 days. She was started off slow and easy. She knows her possioning and gets down and turns verry well. She moves with you, she neck rains, and works off leg cues. She is verry calm but knows when it is time to fly. Anyone can handle this mare no matter what the experince level. She has only been on a few trails but has done awsome. She is a real money winner. She is 100% sound and up to date an wormming, trimming, shoes and vet. Horse will be at most shows, posted on our events page, so you can come see the horse in action."


----------



## Sunny

She is an inbred offspring of the original HYPP horse?? Goodness. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juniper

OMG!! I can't believe the people who want the perfect kid's horse not older than 15 years, for $700. Even trained to drive and, of course, in a flashy color. If there was a contest for sheer stupidity that one would win hands down.


----------



## LadyGaGa

Pmsl @ the 'HYYP Impressive'......they must think that a HYYP is a desired trait in an AQH....you just have to giggle at some people....
Well i must say i have spent the last half an hour reading through the pages and my sides ache now from laughing....the stupidity of some people is astounding....typos i can live with as we are all guilty of the odd typo here and there, but there is making the odd typo and then there plain old retarded...
Thanks for the giggle guys...keep them coming..x


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Ok, its not a horse, but who would buy this? A fixer upper they say, the graffiti is free.

*2 HORSE TRAILER THOROUGH BRED - $600 (SAN DIEGO)*

Date: 2010-10-15, 1:14PM PDT
Reply to: 


HAS TACK STORAGE SPACE,FIXER UPPER.

Location: SAN DIEGO
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GreyRay

Nice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura

I love the one JennKzoo posted at the top; that's classic. 

Sounds like she's writing a puchase requisition for the perfect horse; but only wants to spend $700 or less, full refund if the kid doesn't like it. 

Bet she got lots of responses to that one.


----------



## tempest

Love the trailer.


----------



## Juniper

On the trailer ad is it "we will pay you $600 to haul it to the county dump?" Well, that's what it should say!


----------



## equiniphile

^lol totally agreed


----------



## haviris

I didn't see where it said the horse had HYPP? Where was that?


----------



## Sunny

It didn't say the horse had or didn't have HYPP---but it said the horse had Impressive lines; it is actually inbred to Impressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

oh come on that horse trailer has potential!!!!! just needs a paint job, new tires, new floor, new windows, a metel patch up job!!! oh hell after paying for all repairs on that thing you could by a new featherlite


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOL Probably!


----------



## haviris

Well they should surely mention it's HYPP status and test if it's not been, but there is nothing wrong w/ an Impressive bred horse as long as it's HYPP N/N.


----------



## JennKzoo

*Wanted AQHA or TB Broodmare - $1000 (Lansing )
*

I am looking for a TB or an AQHA Taller mare.. need not be sound. as she will never be ridden . will get a forever home with me . in 7 stall heated barn and 20 acres of white three rail fencing .. if you have something you think I might be intersted in ..email me as I will give you all my information so you can check me out and know what kind of home I am .. I raise a baby a year and get them to the world show.. This mare will have a country club life.. and you can come see her anytime.. price depends on the mare. looking for a gray/dun/buckskin perferably..but the right mare is the right mare.. so will put color aside for that .. let me know what you have..


----------



## Indyhorse

Shalani said:


> Here is an .... ummmm "interesting" combination.
> Kinda cute.... but aren't all babies cute ?? lol
> 
> BYB's much ??? haha
> 
> *Sparrow $500 *
> 
> Sparrow is a 'Miniature Percheron'. He will be 2 years in January next year. Is currently 13hh. Was born jet black, so he'll grey out. His dam is a purebred Percheron, 16hh and his sire a Miniature Horse. 10hh. Both parents were perfect quiet. The stallion is a kids pony, and the mare went to a teenager to break in. Photos of parents below.
> He's never kicked, reared, or anything like that. Though he's a bit mouthy/nippy, but hasn't bitten anyone yet, as he gets in trouble if he tries. He was tied up, led around in a round yard, patted everywhere. Played with his eyes, mouth, nose, ears, around the start of this year. He was also imprinted, the morning of him being born.
> So you can stand behind him, pick up his hooves out in the paddock, walk up behind him. He often comes galloping up and does a dead stop right in front of you, when you call him. Only if nothing else has got his attention though. As he's still got his foal curiosity.
> He's not gelded, we were about to last month, so that he doesn't get too tall, but as we're moving, I can't keep him. So he's just been in paddocks with colts and mares in foal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos taken in April, so he's a bit darker now, with his winter coat.



*cough* Pretty sure that's a member of this forum's ad. I know that Perch/mini crosses can't be terribly common, and I remember her posting pictures of him on here before.


----------



## Lis

Just realised I got the dad mixed up with the baby earlier lol.


----------



## Sunny

haviris said:


> but there is nothing wrong w/ an Impressive bred horse as long as it's HYPP N/N.


I am aware of this; it's just the fact the horse is INBRED FOUR TIMES to the original HYPP carrier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay

That Mini x Perch is absolutly adorable, I would buy that ^.^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris

Sunny said:


> I am aware of this; it's just the fact the horse is INBRED FOUR TIMES to the original HYPP carrier.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't think going back to one horse like that is that uncommon, I just wasn't seeing why it was a 'dumbest horse for sale ad', just an honest one.

But then there are alot here that I didn't really see as that bad.


----------



## Sunny

It may be common, but that doesn't make it okay or not dumb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris

I guess they could try to hide his(? can't remember now the gender) breeding, but that seems dishonest to me. For those that really like Impressive bred horses he may be worth checking out, although I'd insist he be tested for HYPP if he hasn't been.


----------



## Shalani

Indyhorse said:


> *cough* Pretty sure that's a member of this forum's ad. I know that Perch/mini crosses can't be terribly common, and I remember her posting pictures of him on here before.


oops :shock: . lol


----------



## dressagebelle

Okay, I don't even want to know how they managed to get a percheron bred by a mini, unless they were seriously planning it all out. The horse is darn cute, and I'd take the mom home any day, but I do question the percheron mini cross deal. Though I did know an Andalusian (we believe it was definitely some type of big spanish horse) Welsh Pony cross. Totally not planned thank God, but the poor horse had the worst conformation ever. Total sweetie though.


----------



## leonalee

"Registrated American Saddlebred Horse lovely mare a Chestnut color. Great for experience rider. 
She has pulled a cart and sleigh. 
Very fancy mare!! 

only $1099"

Just found this on CraigsList. HILARIOUS. "Registrated"?  Dad-gum-it, people. Learn proper vocabulary.


----------



## leonalee

By the way, all of the ads on here top the one I just posted: it made me giggle though!

The mini-perch pony is super cute! haha... despite his bizarre breeding.


----------



## ImagineThat

dressagebelle said:


> Okay, I don't even want to know how they managed to get a percheron bred by a mini, unless they were seriously planning it all out. The horse is darn cute, and I'd take the mom home any day, but I do question the percheron mini cross deal. Though I did know an Andalusian (we believe it was definitely some type of big spanish horse) Welsh Pony cross. Totally not planned thank God, but the poor horse had the worst conformation ever. Total sweetie though.


This is what I was wondering! LOL I honestly cannot see how in the world he could reach her! Somebody must have picked him up hahahaha
Mental image...................


----------



## Sunny

ImagineThat said:


> Somebody must have picked him up hahahaha
> Mental image...................


:lol: :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shalani

I have heard of mares laying down for little stallions lol


----------



## Indyhorse

Shalani said:


> I have heard of mares laying down for little stallions lol


If I remember correctly, that is what the owners assumed happened - that or the mare stood in a low spot and the stallion stood in a high spot. They had allowed them to run together because they thought it would be impossible.....goes to show.....nothing is impossible, where there's a will and all. :lol:


----------



## tempest

or when nature calls....


----------



## Strange

> 3 horses for sale- 2 kid broke, 1 halflinger, 1 sorrow registered, & 1 bay cattle horse. call gerry at xxx-xxx-xxx
> 
> 
> Location: Nunn
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


*LOL. 1 sorrow registered.

*


> I have a 9 year old solid paint mare that I am selling, she is a very sweet mare, has a beautifule walk,trot, and canter, she is 16 hands tall so she is a big girl. She loves people and will get attached. she is parelli traind and has very good ground manners. She is not a kids hores, and I would like an experinced rider only she can get alittle pushy sometimes. She needs alittle work and a calm and patient owner, she is a spirited hores, we are working on loading and if that is not something you want to work on I will hold her untill she loades very nicely for you. She would make a great dressage hores or just a plesure horse, she will come with her winter blanket and her briddle I just got her a new bit so that will go with her as well, along with all of her brushes and care kit. The only reason I am selling her is because I have a bad back and it's getting hard for me to ride, I also don't have the time I need to get her where I want her to be anymore, I would consider lowering the price for the right person or taking payments but I just want to make sure she goes to a really good home. if you have any questions Please email me or give me a call at xxx-xxx-xxxend_of_the_skype_highlighting My name is Kelci and i would be happy to tell you more about her.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Loveland
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


*xD "Not a kids hores." Someone needs to learn to spell "horse".*



Other than those I actually ran across a lot of nice, registered horses going for next to nothing. Sad state our horse market is in. 

Oh, and I ran across an ad where someone is trying to stud out their elephant. Yes, elephant. And they'll have a baby elephant for sale in the future cause their female is pregnant.


----------



## JennKzoo

This one is not the dumb at all and I really like this horse, just not sure how far he is from me and the whole head thing, but... Anyway, the video was funny, watch the whole thing. I thought it was kind of cute and I must say they really tried and did a good job.












    
 Watch Video

 Ok folks,GREAT!! GREAT!!#1 This horse is great! for beginners , he is sweet and attentive and caring , a lot of non experienced people have been on him , he is all shots up, he baths, loads and trims, he has no bad habits in field or barn , he is more afraid of you , he is nice to have in anyones barn, he would make a nice lesson horse because of his hieght, he goes english or western , come try him out , he will not be sold for less than 800 , you can borad him here in winter for 175, in summer 125 , He will make a nice family horse 800 already broke and trained people and great on trails, little girl is riding him with just halter and leads and never rode before , see how ell he does, he does test her by saying please give me more lead he likes his head down Cross Creek tells no lies. ,you can get saddle outfit for 350. like new with bridle breast collar and pad all matching , with ostrich seat, it is a lite wieght saddle for trails 
 *GENERAL is* *For Sale* *Location*  waterloo, Indiana  *Birthdate*March 1996 *Breed*Arabian *Gender* Gelding *Color*Grey *Height*15.2 hands *Asking Price*$800 (US)*Weight*900 pounds*Registered*EYGPTIAN ARABIAN*Disciplines*Youth; Western Riding; Trail Horse; Playday; Lesson Horse; English Pleasure; 4-H;


----------



## Carleen

^ Hahaha, that video is hilarious.


----------



## Shalani

Not a "Dumb" ad . He's a little different :shock:

_*Eeyore *is up for a free lease. He is a 6yo Arabian Stockhorse gelding and is 14.2hh. He is a great little trail/endurance horse or would suit sporting/PC. He is of narrow build and so needs a rider that suits him. Can be left for months then trailer him to a mountain and go for a long trail ride with no dramas from him. He can go all day so trail, endurance or even mustering would ideally suit him. He is a sensitive horse and, *due to his lop-sided ears*, has been mistreated in the past. He has his little quirks but it great for the most part. He is best suited to an intermediate rider and I would still classify him as green due to him only ever being used for trail riding. Perfect around cars, trucks, quads, dogs, bikes, etc. Loves to lead and will happily walk past anything that other horses are throwing a fit over. Free lease off property with contract or can organise a paid lease if he stays on site. Contact xxxxxx xxxxxxx_


I do feel a bit sorry for him


----------



## RedTree

^^ that horse is cute in its own way


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Awww! I want him!

Here is one:
2 Sour horses - 1 a younger mare, can't leave momma - the other is a wrinkled old Mare that meddles with the other horses so much she's has to leave - free if you want em. Named cherry and adhdigail the whole horse community knows about these nags and laughs at me about them...they would munch your grass to excess all day though. Also have a coupla eunuch geldings that tag along with em.


How does he know their sour?


----------



## Carleen

Aww that floppy-eared horse is cute!


----------



## Sunny

He is so precious! I want him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brithorse1996

The horse with the floppy ears, how would you tell if he was happy lol?


----------



## Sunny

I know, he always looks depressed. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh my gosh thats adorable!! He is a bit precious!! ♥


----------



## haviris

I agree, he's adorable! I'd love to have him!


----------



## sandy2u1

> The horse with the floppy ears, how would you tell if he was happy lol?


lol yeah...my horses ears say a lot to me every day. I would be so confused with that horse.
​


----------



## Poseidon

I want him!

Also, this was from a few pages ago: <quote>I love the one JennKzoo posted at the top; that's classic. 



> Sounds like she's writing a puchase requisition for the perfect horse; but only wants to spend $700 or less, full refund if the kid doesn't like it.
> 
> Bet she got lots of responses to that one


Actually, I got my 7-year old registered breeding stock paint mare, buckskin too, for $700. Very pretty. She was so cheap because the lady just didn't need her anymore. The mare happened to be pretty much what I was looking for at a reasonable price and a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Shalani

haha I love how everyone wants him !!

He is adorable ....


----------



## iridehorses

I think I would rescind her college degree (if she ever finished). Obviously she didn't attend English class - in high school either. You just can't make this stuff up.


*Horse Trainer (TR)*

Date: 2010-10-26, 7:32PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

If your in need for an experance horse trainer 
Than im your Girl. I have went to college for horse training, English and western riding, equine breeding management, Co barn management, and i did a half of a semester in equine massage therapy 
I can also clip, braid, wash, pull manes and i can show groom too 
my prices are as followed 
First horse rode is 10 
the second third and so on is 5 
Training is 20 dollars an hour per horse. So if you have two horses its 40 dollars after the first two its 10 dollars 
Horse washing is 20 for the first horse 10 after the first 
Combing out mane and tails is 10 for the first 5 after wards i do use my own supplies 
If you have any questions please let me know Thanks 




 Location: TR
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


















PostingID: 2027457459



Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## trailqueen

JennKzoo said:


> This one is not the dumb at all and I really like this horse, just not sure how far he is from me and the whole head thing, but... Anyway, the video was funny, watch the whole thing. I thought it was kind of cute and I must say they really tried and did a good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Video
> 
> Ok folks,GREAT!! GREAT!!#1 This horse is great! for beginners , he is sweet and attentive and caring , a lot of non experienced people have been on him , he is all shots up, he baths, loads and trims, he has no bad habits in field or barn , he is more afraid of you , he is nice to have in anyones barn, he would make a nice lesson horse because of his hieght, he goes english or western , come try him out , he will not be sold for less than 800 , you can borad him here in winter for 175, in summer 125 , He will make a nice family horse 800 already broke and trained people and great on trails, little girl is riding him with just halter and leads and never rode before , see how ell he does, he does test her by saying please give me more lead he likes his head down Cross Creek tells no lies. ,you can get saddle outfit for 350. like new with bridle breast collar and pad all matching , with ostrich seat, it is a lite wieght saddle for trails
> *GENERAL is* *For Sale* *Location* waterloo, Indiana *Birthdate*March 1996 *Breed*Arabian *Gender* Gelding *Color*Grey *Height*15.2 hands *Asking Price*$800 (US)*Weight*900 pounds*Registered*EYGPTIAN ARABIAN*Disciplines*Youth; Western Riding; Trail Horse; Playday; Lesson Horse; English Pleasure; 4-H;


That child is riding in *Tennis shoes with her foot halfway through the stirrup!!* Who are these people??


----------



## dressagebelle

Wow, the English sucks, and her ad isn't very easy to read, and get the information you want from it. And 10 bucks to just brush out a mane and tail and do nothing else. I remembered a post I found on craigslist a while ago. Nothing to do with horses, but this person posted that they were watching after their friends chickens, and the eggs hatched. The post was basically this: My friends chicks hatched and I don't know what to do. The mom is being a bad mom, she's not nursing the chicks, so I separated them, and am trying to feed them formula but they won't drink. One already died, because it was cold, so I put them in a box on top of the stove with the oven on, I know a lot about chickens, so I know that you shouldn't put them in the oven, but please help, I need to get them eating.
I did a serious face palm after reading that post. I never knew that chicks nursed lol. I guess we learn something new every day.


----------



## Shalani

iridehorses said:


> I think I would rescind her college degree (if she ever finished). Obviously she didn't attend English class - in high school either. You just can't make this stuff up.
> 
> 
> *Horse Trainer (TR)*
> 
> Date: 2010-10-26, 7:32PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> If your in need for an experance horse trainer
> Than im your Girl. I have went to college for horse training, English and western riding, equine breeding management, Co barn management, and i did a half of a semester in equine massage therapy
> I can also clip, braid, wash, pull manes and i can show groom too
> my prices are as followed
> First horse rode is 10
> the second third and so on is 5
> Training is 20 dollars an hour per horse. So if you have two horses its 40 dollars after the first two its 10 dollars
> Horse washing is 20 for the first horse 10 after the first
> Combing out mane and tails is 10 for the first 5 after wards i do use my own supplies
> If you have any questions please let me know Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: TR
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2027457459
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
> terms of use
> privacy policy
> feedback forum


ooooh that has to be one of my pet hates , if you want my money you can at least appear to be properly educated &/or Professional . 

I have had a similar thing happen with a un named Fresian stud . After watching an interveiw of the owner on the stud DVD they sent me I could not bring my self to pay for their services no matter how nice their horses seemed. :shock:


----------



## Ktibb

Ok, this ad is offering several horses for sale, but I wanted to look at the services they are selling -LESSONS-

Quote from the post:

"Our program helps prepare possible horse owners for ownership. We offer affordable lessons or people to learn how to ride and be safe around horses. We will teach anything from recreational trail riding to show jumping or dressage and even western pleasure."

Okay that doesn't sound too bad right? well... have a look at the picture that ges along with the ad!










Really? REALLY?


----------



## Shalani

Ktibb said:


> Ok, this ad is offering several horses for sale, but I wanted to look at the services they are selling -LESSONS-
> 
> Quote from the post:
> 
> "Our program helps prepare possible horse owners for ownership. We offer affordable lessons or people to learn how to ride and be safe around horses. We will teach anything from recreational trail riding to show jumping or dressage and even western pleasure."
> 
> Okay that doesn't sound too bad right? well... have a look at the picture that ges along with the ad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? REALLY?


:shock: ....No boots , not helmet *** Sigh*** 
Thats real safe *Pfft*


----------



## Ktibb

not to mention the toes (housed in tennis shoes) pointed straight down and stuffed as deep as they can go into the stirrups, plow reining in a shank bit... Sign me up!! It's only $30 a lesson!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ok nothing wrong with this ad necessarily but I just had to post because LOOK WHAT HIS NAME IS lol!!!!!  Can you imagine going into a show and having them announce that??? This made me smile! 

*Captain Underwear, Xtra nice gaited colt - $2000 (NW or Cincinnati)*

Date: 2010-11-06, 9:51PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
Captain Underwear is a very nice two yr old TWH/Rocky cross. He's well started under saddle and recently won a first and a second place at his first show. He is naturally gaited and has a huge over stride. Captain Underwear is curious on the trail and usually walks up to things that lots of horses shy from... no spook, bolt and run away in this guy. I have found that curiosity in a horse is a sign of intelligence. Captain Underwear is an extremely handsome fella. See pic below. Underwear has a great personality and attitude. He has never had any soundness or illness issues. He is going to be a big guy when he gets done growing. He's currently 15 hands and should mature to 15.2 or 15.3.


----------



## horseluver250

^Haha I like the name.

I just saw a stallion for sale that was a "crimyped orchid"


----------



## my2geldings

Ktibb said:


> Ok, this ad is offering several horses for sale, but I wanted to look at the services they are selling -LESSONS-
> 
> Quote from the post:
> 
> "Our program helps prepare possible horse owners for ownership. We offer affordable lessons or people to learn how to ride and be safe around horses. We will teach anything from recreational trail riding to show jumping or dressage and even western pleasure."
> 
> Okay that doesn't sound too bad right? well... have a look at the picture that ges along with the ad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? REALLY?


Not to mention an add with english so poor, I had to re-read it twice to make sense of it.


----------



## ShezaCharmer

TW Horse - $2050

11 year old Tennessee Walking Horse. Bay gelding. He has a big motor and likes to go, go, go, so he is not for an inexperienced rider. He leads, loads, clips, baths, ties. He rides western the best. He neck reins better than pull rein. He can do a 360 turn on the haunches on a dime! Thanks for looking. Cell: ### are located in #### 

*







*

I didn't know horses had motors! Why didn't anyone tell me! 

Turning on a dime? When riding he can suddenly stop and do a neat little turn and bolt. Thats surely what they meant.:lol:
</H2>


----------



## ShezaCharmer

Two more 
*looking for a black horse *


I am looking for a black horse to ride on my farm. I would like the horse to be family friendly. It does not necessary need to be 100% quarter horse it can be whatever you have as long as its a safe ride. We have a 80 acre farm and i have 2 other horses they would get wonderful care and plenty of hay and pasture. I look forward to hearing from you please call ## or ## thanks. 

*Umm.. why a black horse. I'd be more worried about its training.*

12 Yr old Grey Gaming QH Gelding. This boy is HOT and will rock n roll! This horse has done it all & will do it fast. He is hot in the box but controllable. If you don’t know how to game this horse won’t be for you. $1200.00 OBO 

*Going back to the eighties for all you horse lovers out there! Lol *


----------



## Sunny

I don't see anything wrong with the TWH ad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle

So the headline for this ad is "Pony for sale!!!", and here's the ad. 
2 1/2 yrs. broke for kids. started over cross rails. soft in the mouth. Great on trail. Trailers, clips, ties... etc.. 
This is the picture posted along with the ad.
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46105&stc=1&d=1289612497

I didn't realize that a 2 1/2 year old horse could be broke for kids already, and started over cross rails. I mean I know that there are plenty of horses out there that are young, but safe for kids, but this is really pushing it, and why are they jumping at only 2 1/2 years. People really do baffle me sometimes.


----------



## Juniper

I am so beyond flabbergasted by the one offering lessons with the poor horse's mouth gaping open. The kid in tennis shoes. Beyond words.
Did you know there is a series of books called Captain Underpants? They are for beginning readers, if I remember right, and my kids absolutely loved them.


----------



## dressagebelle

Yup my brother used to read them.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

lol well maybe that's where the name idea came from then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

I used to read them, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

This is a woman who can't handle what she has but she and her husband are willing to train yours:


*ISO WTB Good Trail Horse (Blacksburg/Grover Area)*

Date: 2010-11-14, 3:14PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am looking for a good trail horse. Something that is used to going on trail rides, crossing water, logs, etc. With horse sense, the horse I have now runs me into trees and briars and I swear she does it on purpose! I am not looking for a young young young one, but don't want an almost dead one either. I am on the heavy side so I need something that is strong enough to carry weight and NOT sway backed. Perfer not to have one with speacial needs but depends on what the care involved would be. 

If you have one that you are looking to rehome that isn't trained please let me know hubby wouldn't mind training. 

We would be willing to train yours for you in trade for one as well. Basic training only, not show style training, just learning how to ride under saddle and neck reining, as I said, basic training. 

Would like to come out and look at what you have, let's make a deal!!! 

Thanks for your time. 



 Location: Blacksburg/Grover Area
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 




PostingID: 2060030488



Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## sullylvr

Friesian Horse For Lease, Mississippi, JACKSON MS

not funny just stupid. 
it says: 
gender: Gelding

then at the bottom disciplines suited for: breeding
*sigh*


----------



## Ktibb

iridehorses said:


> This is a woman who can't handle what she has but she and her husband are willing to train yours:
> 
> 
> *ISO WTB Good Trail Horse (Blacksburg/Grover Area)*
> 
> Date: 2010-11-14, 3:14PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am looking for a good trail horse. Something that is used to going on trail rides, crossing water, logs, etc. With horse sense, the horse I have now runs me into trees and briars and I swear she does it on purpose! I am not looking for a young young young one, but don't want an almost dead one either. I am on the heavy side so I need something that is strong enough to carry weight and NOT sway backed. Perfer not to have one with speacial needs but depends on what the care involved would be.
> 
> If you have one that you are looking to rehome that isn't trained please let me know hubby wouldn't mind training.
> 
> We would be willing to train yours for you in trade for one as well. Basic training only, not show style training, just learning how to ride under saddle and neck reining, as I said, basic training.
> 
> Would like to come out and look at what you have, let's make a deal!!!
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Blacksburg/Grover Area
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2060030488
> 
> 
> 
> Copyright © 2010 craigslist, inc.
> terms of use
> privacy policy
> feedback forum


Way too funny! I can't keep mine from running me itno trees, but we'll train yours to neck rein! Riiiiiiight.


----------



## steedaunh32

I saw one on craigslist yesterday that said, "KID'S HORSE, BOMBPROOF! he even let me pet him a couple times in the pasture...not halter broke."


----------



## SugarPlumLove

hahaha! Thats funny! not halter and it let him touch him a couple in the pasture?? Yep definantly a kids horse


----------



## ErikaLynn

sullylvr said:


> Friesian Horse For Lease, Mississippi, JACKSON MS
> 
> not funny just stupid.
> it says:
> gender: Gelding
> 
> then at the bottom disciplines suited for: breeding
> *sigh*



Did you notice they also have a black friesan for lease in New York, Canada and Wyoming


----------



## Speed Racer

ErikaLynn said:


> Did you notice they also have a black friesan for lease in New York, Canada and Wyoming


That's because they're scammers. I could tell by the language used it's just some scammers trying to fleece money out of people. Someone should let the website know.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sunny said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the TWH ad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree. Motor and motoring are not uncommon terms for a horse with lots of power.


I also agree that the Friesian ad is a scam ad.


----------



## Amarea

LOL I couldn't help but giggle at the title of this ad! It's not horse related but it's still funny! I thought maybe he was from an animal testing lab or something but no... 

*good husky/laboratory puppy needs re-homing asap! 
*

Date: 2010-11-17, 4:20PM EST
Reply to: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

"MANSON" is 7 months old and is a very good dog. House broken. Needs to be played with. A lot of energy very hyper. He will be a big dog he will come with his cage and toys. Some food. He is up to date on his shots but has not been fixed. He is black and has some white on him. He has two tone eyes (how he got his name) he is half sibirian husky half chocolate lab. We cannot keep him do to moving to a place where we cannot have animals. We are asking a small re-homing fee. 


If you are interested please text or call 
XXX-XXX-XXXX


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha nice. I love typos.


----------



## iridehorses

Is this the definition of a backyard breeder or what? ... and he has them all together.

*FLashy paint colts (Seneca)*

Date: 2010-11-18, 12:42PM EST
Reply to:  [Errors when replying to ads?]

7 colts for sale. Studs and fillies. 300 each. Not registered. These colts have not been worked with but it wouldn't take much. The paints all have two blue eyes. 864-784-xxxx



 Location: Seneca
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Juniper

oh, yuck! poor horses


----------



## Zimpatico

For this price, wouldn't you want to provide some more information, pictures, complete sentences???

*2001 quarter horse gelding - $17500 (\lenhartsville pa)*

suz mt dew world champion ranch horse /reinning /cowhorse/great on trails 
can be seen on gotcowhorse.com 
anyone can show him & win 
call xxx-xxx-xxxx


----------



## dressagebelle

Wow, what a great explanation, makes me want to run out and see him pronto, because he must be something for $17,500.


----------



## JennKzoo

_Gee I just got a free Morgan cross that looks just like him. Note I said FREE and mine is trained very very well and 13 yrs old.

_ 
*Percheron/Morgan Cross - $3500 (Sumner, MI)*

Date: 2010-11-15, 7:30AM EST
Reply to: 

Black 2yr old Percheron/Morgan cross gelding. Would make someone a great riding or driving horse. Should mature around 17hh. Any questions feel free to contact


 Location: Sumner, MI
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GreyRay

^Someones hoping to hit the jackpot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo

I think so too. LOL.


----------



## Snookeys

"14.1 HH, 900LB , MARE, 6-7Y/O. She is very pretty B/W paint, thick built. Easy keeper, Sound, Sure footed, Smooth gaitted. She is broke her an experianced rider only. Very responsive and quick. We have used her for several years but she resently morphed into MR Hyde and she has pressed my last button. She is swinging kicks at people, running every horse she is turned out with threw fences, and has started nipping. We are finished with her. She is 900lbs-$100. PLEASE don't call me to kick the tires about her or ask if your kids could ride her. Call (xxx)xxx-xxxx for directions to see her, we are located about 45mins from louisville or lexington in Nelson county. No calls after 7pm. Can show her tommarrow after 1pm. Thanks. "

:shock:


----------



## Luvs2jump

> 5-year old white roan gelding, he is a mustang/arab cross, he is just about 15-hands, he is green broke, leads ties, good with having his hoofs done, he is a very easy keeper, and has been living here with 2-minies, i have been on him several times, he has had a saddel on him and bridel, he just needs a little more work to finish him off, we bought him for our son and our son has lost intrest in him, we are looking for a good home and family for him, his name is bandit and he loves people and loves to learn DO NOT REPLY IF YOU ARE INTO HORSE MEAT, OR HAVE ANY OTHER MEANS other than MAKING HIM A PET, HE WILL ONLY BE SOLD AT MY APPROVEL, he is a great horse and deserves a great new family


Posted on Craigslist in my local area today. I didn't include the seller personal info but, I didn't know that there was such a thing as Grey Roan or there was tack out there called saddel and bridel.


----------



## JennKzoo

This was the last person to ride this horse LOL

7YR old 15.2 hands very nice horse could be nice kids horse with a little more ground work. very friendly with fun personality. broke to ride daughter didnt use had 4 now getting out of horses & he is the last one left . good around cars motorcycles and farm eq. does need work by someone not afraid of horses is very gentle. Please dont call if you dont already know how to ride. . is registerd but we dont have the papers he is a gelding. 



 Location: ellsworth
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## JennKzoo

HMMMMMM????? Must've been in a hurry and couldn't elaborate. Of course this was CL.

*horse for sale - $20000 (Elburn)*
REG.Q.horse 12 yr. (bay,mare)


----------



## Ray MacDonald

For 20,000? Thats crazy


----------



## GreyRay

I think it was supposed to be $200... But it could go either way: $200,00 or $20,000
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Oh craigslist..



> Herd Reduction! We are offerring 5 horses at $500.00 (plus tax) each - come check them out quickly before they are gone! 14.1 hands to 16.1 hands and all are ridden daily, fit, healthy and up to date on all shots, teeth work, worming etc. All are useful horses *but won't pass a vet check*. Must be sold!


hmm...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Passing or not passing a vet check is a very gray fuzzy line. I am guessing they might have some arthritic changes going on and that is what they mean.


----------



## Brithorse1996

Just seems a bit dodgy



> FREE TO GOOD HOME - MUST COLLECT Recently recovered from injury (no surgery needed) and had 6 months off at grass - now ready for a new home. 7 years old ex hurdler. Lovely boy, very affectionate. Not been re-schooled so needs to go to someone with experience. Has been hacked out though.
> I was being paid to look after him by his syndicate but now they have retired him and signed him over to me (Was either that...or another option :/) so now I need to find him a forever home.
> Teeth, back and up to date with vacs. Barefoot at moment


----------



## Regan7312

Brithorse1996 said:


> Just seems a bit dodgy


hahaha I agree..ex hurdler?? lol


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I'm assuming that means an ex-steeplechase horse? Other than that it doesn't seem to be that bad of an ad.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

yeah it doesn't seem that bad


----------



## iridehorses

I think it means that it's improbable and a scam. If not that, then I can't see the problem either.


----------



## iridehorses

You would think that washing off your horse before you offered him for sale would be nice .... check out his size too.



> *maristackey/paint horse for sale - $950 (seneca)*
> 
> Date: 2010-12-08, 9:40PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> i have a maristackey/paint for sale he is broke to ride he is good with kids also with other horses he is a gelding and 9 years old he is a loving horse anyone can ride if you wont any more info or want a picture of him text or call me at 864-324-XXXX serious buyers only i need him gone asap he is 15.2ft tall
> 
> 
> 
> Location: seneca
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SugarPlumLove

whats wrong with the size?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

15.2feet? That's a huge horse! :lol:


----------



## Delfina

Hmm... I don't think they make horse trailers tall enough for a 15foot horse!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

oh haha! I flew right over the feet part


----------



## dressagebelle

Hmm.. never heard of a maristackey either lol. He does look like a rather nice shade of dirt. Haven't actually seen many bad ads on craigslist in the last few weeks. Otherwise I'd post more lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Maybe someone caught wind of this forum  hahaha!


----------



## iridehorses

dressagebelle said:


> Hmm.. never heard of a maristackey


I'm pretty sure she means a Marsh Tacky. It's a little know breed from the Carolinas.


----------



## iridehorses

Boy, you gotta love Craigslist.




> *Fantastic Paint Stud - $1500 (Easley )*
> 
> Date: 2010-12-09, 5:34PM EST
> Reply to: sale-ghebv-XXXXXXXXXXXXXX [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> This beautiful paint stud is 5 years old
> 1/2 Arabian and 1/2 Quarter Horse
> Is not broke but is very gentle
> $1,500
> Will hold for Christmas
> 
> NO EMAILS.......calls only......Phil at 864-508-XXXX
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Easley
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2104423574


----------



## SugarPlumLove

haha not broke but there's a picture of a guy on him. Then again he is rearing. Just shows how stupid these people are!


----------



## Juniper

OMG, I think that is the worst one yet. Not gelded, not broke, sure looks "gentle" Poor horse is all I can say.


----------



## Speed Racer

He's very cute, but he ain't $1,500 worth of cute! :shock:

I'd take him off their hands, have him gelded, and then trained. After all that, THEN he'd be worth $1,500 as long as he wasn't an evil beast.


----------



## Arksly

This horse is advertised as a "Brown Friesian". I just hope that they picked the wrong pictures.
Friesian Horse For Sale, Illinois, Chicago

I don't know much about Tennessee Walkers, but I don't think I would want this to be a stallion.
Tennessee Walking Horse For Sale, Tennessee, COOKEVILLE


----------



## dressagebelle

Hm I love how the ad says Brown Fresian, but then the description on the right side under I'm guessing his name Berry, says Black Fresian. Very interesting lol.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Oh god the TWH is terrible!


----------



## MoheganSun

LMBO!! these are fantastic!!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

hahahahaha they are very funny


----------



## Poseidon

I like how the Tennessee Walker ad says they are "*Willing to trade for a true BLUE,RED OR BAY ROAN STALLION or mare.*" regardless of breed, age, quality, etc. Definitely a winner there.


----------



## Arksly

I feel ashamed that I live in the same country as these people. Sigh...


----------



## my2geldings

*Mini horse - $150 (Memphis)*

Date: 2010-12-23, 2:24PM CST
Reply to: sale-[Errors when replying to ads?]



28" 
8 month old 
Male *bronw 
*Perfect for *crismas gift*


----------



## my2geldings

*Mini horse - $200 (Memphis)*

Date: 2010-12-13, 9:02PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



28 inches high precious gift for Christmas 
*Call o tex me x pics 
*901 833 XXXX


----------



## Ray MacDonald

People really need to know how to spell! LOL


----------



## equiniphile

LOL the mini ones seem like a little kid wrote them


----------



## down2earth1928

i ran across this one on little rock craigslist.

Buckskin Appaloosa- two years of trail riding, no bad habits or vices. Neck reins, broke to spurs, can be ridden by experienced beginner. Ready for further training in whatever you like.


so im not sure if its for a beginner or an experienced rider.


----------



## LadyDreamer

I found a few guildings for sale lately.


----------



## Tymer

This one might take the cake for bad spelling...

quater horse gelding 6yrs old

this alsome horse is trained in english and western please, he necks reins leg yeilds, is quiet enough for kids to ride as long as they have easy legs. and trail rides, he is sound very fun, great brakes all around.. he is a money maker 

Best of all? They include this very informative picture of him:


----------



## lilkitty90

i've ran across some but i haven't saved them. now i have a reason to save them! here are a few i found just today.

_Great Christmas Present - 7 yr old Quarter Horse Mare 13.3 hands tall black mare with blaze will make a good kids horse , she possibly in foal to registered stud, due possibly due in april or March call for pics or info, Price negotiable to right owner._
*7 yr old QH thats 13.3 hands!?*

_I have been posting her as 18mnths but looked at her papers today and realized she is 22 months old, not 18mnths. I have talked to several people about coming to see her but no one has showed, I'm not sure if it was due to the holidays or what but I will not budge off her pricing as it is extremely low for a filly out of Secretariat, its the last of a dying breed. If you think $450 is too much then you must not realize that that's only 2 possibly 3 months worth of their care right there so if you can't afford that then I would be worried about her getting the proper care. She does come w/ an adoption form requiring her to continue w/ her vet care as she is a rescue horse & she has been through enough as it is. 
If you have any questions, please call me @ [number removed] but please do not waste my time, I have dealt w/ that a lot lately and I would just like to find her a home that wont put her through anything worse. 
will consider trading for tanning bed or utility trailer or other items that don't eat, lol _
_Her papers are as follows; 
Turn-To 
Best Turn 
Sweet Clemintine 
High Brite 
Forli 
Spray 
Bower 
Goin All In 
Nearctic 
Explodent 
Venomous 
Donna Hajji 
Cormorant 
Donna's World 
Worldy Reason _
_Norther Dancer 
Storm Bird 
South Ocean 
Storm Cat 
Secretariat 
Terlingua 
Crimson Saint 
Ride The Storm 
Roberto 
Lear Fan 
Wac 
Le Famo 
Blakeney 
Morna 
Morrya_ 








*i think this horse is way to skinny to be asking 450 for it. even if it does have good bloodlines. someone needs to take the poor thing offer of their hands.*

_I am selling 2 adult male horses. we are asking $250 per horse, or best offer. 

If you have any questions, contact me via my email._
*thats it? no elaboration?*

_i have a 5 year old 17 hand high QUATER horse . he loads very good with out any problems he is 100% sound! 
also i have 2 ropin saddles and another saddel all the right rivets have pulled out but easy to fix askiin $600.00 
for horse a the three saddles_ 
*a saddle is no rivets and a quater horse...*


----------



## ShezaCharmer

*Your Next Barrel Horse* - $3995
BRED TO RUN Bred to CVF streak of Cash for 2011 
AQHA #5035751 Mercedes is a HUGE girl at 16 1/4hh at ONLY 3 yrs old and still growing. Bred to the hilt. Bred for barrel racing. Excellent conformation with a beautiful head. This girl is an excellent barrel racing or even hunter jumper prospect. She is just started her ground work training, been round penned, tacked up, learning to longe, give to pressure, flex, pivot on haunches and for hand, all using clinton anderson training methods. This mare has a ton of potential. Super friendly, smart, athletic and willing. She is bred to CVF Streak of cash for sping of 2011, this foal has INCREDIBLE breeding. go to all breed and check out her 5 gen pedigree along with the stud she is bred too. I am selling this mare at a VERY reduced rate to pay for a HUGE vet bill my daughters gelding just racked up. Limited time ONLY as I DO NOT want to sell her AT ALL, I had BIG plans to train her and start hauling her 2011 to shows and was very excited about her foal. *3 years old and un-shown yet they bred her!*:evil:


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Not even broke.....


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I think what they mean to say is they did all that ground work tried to get on the mare, she bucked them off and they don't want to get bucked off again.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOLOL so they bred her instead.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Exactly!!! lol


----------



## maura

Ummmmmm? "Out of Secretariat?????" Did you all catch that one?

Let's assume the poster meant *by* Secretariat, but still? A 22 month old filly, and Secretariat died in 1989? Long, long gestastion?

And "last of a dying breed?" Last time I checked, TBs were looking fairly robust.

Don't even get me starting on she's a rescue, but I'm selling her, and you have to fill out the adoption paperwork, and pay me money.


----------



## Puddintat

lilkitty90 said:


> i've ran across some but i haven't saved them. now i have a reason to save them! here are a few i found just today.
> 
> _Great Christmas Present - 7 yr old Quarter Horse Mare 13.3 hands tall black mare with blaze will make a good kids horse , she possibly in foal to registered stud, due possibly due in april or March call for pics or info, Price negotiable to right owner._
> *7 yr old QH thats 13.3 hands!?*
> 
> _I have been posting her as 18mnths but looked at her papers today and realized she is 22 months old, not 18mnths. I have talked to several people about coming to see her but no one has showed, I'm not sure if it was due to the holidays or what but I will not budge off her pricing as it is extremely low for a filly out of Secretariat, its the last of a dying breed. If you think $450 is too much then you must not realize that that's only 2 possibly 3 months worth of their care right there so if you can't afford that then I would be worried about her getting the proper care. She does come w/ an adoption form requiring her to continue w/ her vet care as she is a rescue horse & she has been through enough as it is.
> If you have any questions, please call me @ [number removed] but please do not waste my time, I have dealt w/ that a lot lately and I would just like to find her a home that wont put her through anything worse.
> will consider trading for tanning bed or utility trailer or other items that don't eat, lol _
> _Her papers are as follows;
> Turn-To
> Best Turn
> Sweet Clemintine
> High Brite
> Forli
> Spray
> Bower
> Goin All In
> Nearctic
> Explodent
> Venomous
> Donna Hajji
> Cormorant
> Donna's World
> Worldy Reason _
> _Norther Dancer
> Storm Bird
> South Ocean
> Storm Cat
> Secretariat
> Terlingua
> Crimson Saint
> Ride The Storm
> Roberto
> Lear Fan
> Wac
> Le Famo
> Blakeney
> Morna
> Morrya_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *i think this horse is way to skinny to be asking 450 for it. even if it does have good bloodlines. someone needs to take the poor thing offer of their hands.*
> 
> _I am selling 2 adult male horses. we are asking $250 per horse, or best offer.
> 
> If you have any questions, contact me via my email._
> *thats it? no elaboration?*
> 
> _i have a 5 year old 17 hand high QUATER horse . he loads very good with out any problems he is 100% sound!
> also i have 2 ropin saddles and another saddel all the right rivets have pulled out but easy to fix askiin $600.00
> for horse a the three saddles_
> *a saddle is no rivets and a quater horse...*


I'm sorry I saw this...this makes me sick :twisted:


----------



## HollyBubbles

> _14 1/2 hands. Is that the same thing as 14.5 hands? No wonder this horse needs an "experienced rider", the one she has doesn't even have a **** clue how big he / she is. Thanks for mentioning the gender and the breed too. Cause all i needed to know was that it wasn't registered and sucks to ride. Definitely interested_




Why cant you have a half on there? they might have meant its bigger than 14hh but smaller than 14.1hh.
I have a friend who has a mare registered as a horse because she is 14.3hh and a half, if she was 14.3hh she would have been registered as a pony.
Nice of them to put a very informative add on there though isn't it lol. (not)


----------



## Sunny

For it to be a pony it has to be 14.1 or smaller. Anything 14.2 and up is a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

Sunny said:


> For it to be a pony it has to be 14.1 or smaller. Anything 14.2 and up is a horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are some breeds that are still horses at 14h - Arabs, as an example. In any case, I find it nearly impossible to measure a horse to the 1/2" and I'm sure they are not trying to be that accurate, so I'm pretty confident that 14 1/2h means midway between 14 and 15h for those people - or 14.2h for the real world.


----------



## RowdyLover

Oh how sad people can be. I have to say though for pure entertainment this has been wonderful... haven't laughed so hard in ages, or cringed as much either.


----------



## Sunny

iridehorses said:


> There are some breeds that are still horses at 14h - Arabs, as an example. In any case, I find it nearly impossible to measure a horse to the 1/2" and I'm sure they are not trying to be that accurate, so I'm pretty confident that 14 1/2h means midway between 14 and 15h for those people - or 14.2h for the real world.


The way I have learned is that there are _breeds_ that will always be considered horses, like Arabs. But _
individually_ they are still considered ponies if they are under 14.2.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Sunny, you are not wrong really. 
It really just matters what you are going to do with them. If you are going to show hunters or jumpers then yes, they are considered a pony. 
If you are not then they are simply a small horse if their breeding dictates they are a horse at those sizes.


----------



## Sunny

Ahhhh, okay! Now I understand. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat

lilkitty90 said:


> i've ran across some but i haven't saved them. now i have a reason to save them! here are a few i found just today.
> 
> _Great Christmas Present - 7 yr old Quarter Horse Mare 13.3 hands tall black mare with blaze will make a good kids horse , she possibly in foal to registered stud, due possibly due in april or March call for pics or info, Price negotiable to right owner._
> *7 yr old QH thats 13.3 hands!?*



??? Not sure what your problem is with that one? I knew a registered Quarter Horse that was only 13.3 hands. While technically ponies, the papers were still with the quarter horse registry and not the quarter pony registry. There are some lines out there that pretty consistently produce shorter QHs.

BTW - that 2nd mare you posted that was so thin was just so sad but way too common these days.


----------



## HollyBubbles

> For it to be a pony it has to be 14.1 or smaller. Anything 14.2 and up is a horse.


She was a games pony and apparently could have been registered as a pony if she was half a hand smaller.
I don't know how that works though I always thought 14.2hh and below was a pony, but I've been told it's recently been changed here and I know a lot of 14.3hh ... equines... have been competing in the pony section of shows.
It's confusing :S why can't they just keep the rules the same??


and back on subject....
I looked at a nice gelding about an hour from here, and he was just that, nice. Untill you got on him, he went around sweetly for about two circles of walk and then BAM here we go rodeo and I was off. (you literally would have needed superglue on your bum to stay on that one!)
So a few days later I looked on trademe again and saw he had been relisted. And the owner had added underneath the details "Horse has problems" - No kidding lady he turned bronc on me because of a previous injury that was not able to be seen or felt from anyone but him!! (I found out about the injury after the horse had been PTS, RIP Singa)
Then a friend of mine enquired about him only to be told the horse had to be taken away and was not to be ridden on the property... Well I don't know about you but heck why not, lets go and buy a horse with problems without riding him first... Yeah no that SCREAMS dodgy to me!


----------



## lilkitty90

Cat idk it just seems odd to me! never heard of a QH under 14.3 really. i doubt they are unheard of but definitely more on the rare side. especially here.


----------



## Cat

lilkitty90 said:


> Cat idk it just seems odd to me! never heard of a QH under 14.3 really. i doubt they are unheard of but definitely more on the rare side. especially here.


Strange - 14.3 is probably the average around here. Take a look at some of the cutting and reining lines - they can be shorter. I know several of High Brow Cats offspring are around 14 hands - give or take. The breeders of the "foundation bred" horses also tend to breed shorter QHs.


----------



## lilkitty90

i'll definitely keep a closer eye now. i've probably seen them. and just didn't realize they were quarter horses.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I was cruising craigslist and saw an ad with several stallions for sale/lease/at stud. 

Here are the pictures:

















A gelding on their sale page









How idiotic does one get to put their child on a stallion, without a bridle or helmet or sit them on the stallion while no one is holding on? Does that really prove how gentle a stallion is? Because to me it just looks like a stupid person looking to get their child injured!

Link:
colors


----------



## Arksly

lilkitty90 said:


> _i have a 5 year old 17 hand high QUATER horse . he loads very good with out any problems he is 100% sound!
> also i have 2 ropin saddles and another saddel all the right rivets have pulled out but easy to fix askiin $600.00
> for horse a the three saddles_
> *a saddle is no rivets and a quater horse...*


A 13.3hh Quarter horse isn't too bad. It was the 17 hand one that shocked me. I can say that I have never seen a purebred quarter horse that was that tall. Mind you, they do say quater horse, might be a new breed. lol.


----------



## lilkitty90

yeah 17 hand 'quater' horse might be a new breed! bet the sale expensive... though the quater horses do seem pretty common around this area on craigslist lately..


----------



## HollyBubbles

> How idiotic does one get to put their child on a stallion, without a bridle or helmet or sit them on the stallion while no one is holding on? Does that really prove how gentle a stallion is? Because to me it just looks like a stupid person looking to get their child injured!


Haha yeah it might prove how gentle they are... for the 2 seconds it took to take the picture.. What's the bet atleast one of those poor kids fell off during that... erm "photo shoot".
That's the most popular way to end up with disabled kids or get rid of your "burdens" all together lately, haven't you heard? It's all the rage!! (I'm kidding, it's discusting, I don't even let my 6yo sister on the 38" mini without a helmet and bridle, let alone a stallion)
Gorgeous horses though I must admit.
Imagine what would have happened if the little girl on the grey sneezed and kicked his flank, both of them would have been LAUNCHED.


----------



## lilkitty90

honestly sure it might be a little rough and unheard of. but i'm gonna go against the majority here and say that if i trusted the stallion like i do my mare. then i'd put a kid on it. i put kids on my mare bareback like that grey stallion. and she's been properly desensitized so if the kid sneezed and kicked her flank.. dun dun dun! she'd stand there! so if he's had the proper desentizing he'd stand there too! sure he's a rip roaring crazy stallion but that doesn't make him any different temperment wize if he was properly raised and handled. and helmets are an individual thing. i ride without helmets and the 3-6 year olds that ride my horses ride without helmets! but thats only because that was their mothers choice.. and i know several stallions so well behaved you can ride bareback and in a halter with the stally's nose shoved up under a mare's tail and he wont think twice about it. and thats the way it should be. i say good on them for raising stallions the proper way. although i'll prolly get bashed a bit for all that ah well i stated my opinion lol.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I agree with you! Not all stallys are crazed humping machines! If trained properly they are just as good as any other well trained horse.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

My opinion has nothing to do with me thinking all stallions are "crazed humping machines" or even slightly more or less good natured than any other horse in the world.

The top photo of the kid sitting on a bridleless horse trotting around a round pen is nothing short of dangerous even if the horse is their 40 yo school horse.

The second photo is not much better because no one is holding on to the reins.


----------



## GreyRay

I think the biggest problem is the roundpen. If the kids fall of, and the horse spooks, guess where the horse is gonna go? Right over top of the kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

very true grey. but my comment was more towards the grey horse not the pinto. i do see the pinto poses a problem. but again there is probably people all around you just can't see because they are outside of the picture.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

When I was 18 my mom had a horse that had club feet in the front (not so clubbed with shoes on). I don't know whether the club feet made it uncomfortable but this horse NEVER went faster than a walk. NEVER! We always stuck beginners on him because no matter what you did he wouldn't go faster than a walk so what the heck could happen? Not to mention he had been in parades and was used for "pony" parties. So he was pretty much bomb proof. 

One time I took my non-horsey friends out to ride with me and I put the one that was afraid to ride on him (because he NEVER went faster than a walk, we'd go trail riding and the whole group would hit a spot where you could canter everybody would be miles ahead and no matter how much you kicked, whipped or begged he wouldn't move into a trot). So I figured no matter what she did he'd be ok. 

So before we decided to go on the trails I took them in the arena to see if there were going to be any problems. The owner of the stable's wife opened the arena door to get a load of sawdust or something and my horse and the girl that was on my other horse spooked. When they spun around it must have spooked Cowboy (my mom's horse) because he spun around and started to trot. Which scarred the girl that was riding him. She went a little sideways and pulled the reins back. Cowboy, who doesn't even trot in the field without a rider, stuck his head between his legs and started to buck. I'm not talking crow hops, I'm talking three feet off the ground, kicking up back feet and spinning in circles bucking. Needless to say my friend stayed on for about three seconds before she was thrown off into the arena wall. I was horrified, I thought I had killed my best friend. She was on the ground and not moving. 

Fortunately all that was wrong with her was a few bad bruises and a very big knot on her head. But it could have been worse. This is the same horse I put my blind friend on just a few weeks before that happened. We had him for several years and he had never done anything like that. 

Another time when I was younger my uncle had a little pinto pony. He was about 20 years old and had been there done that. My uncle would tether him (stupidly) to a big cinder block in the front yard. One day I was standing (stupidly) standing on the cinder block watching him eat because someone had to stay out with him in case something happened. Out of nowhere a little private plane came zooming overhead and started to putter. The horse spooked and went flying. I was caught off guard and went flying off the cinder block. The horse drug that cinder block all the way across my uncle's corn field, across a creek and into the neighbor's field. He had been tethered like that for years and had never done that. 

Before my mom bought Cowboy she went looking at horses. She went and looked at an older thoroughbred mare who was used for lessons. Before my mom got on the horse she asked the trainer to get on her. The trainer got up on her, the horse took one step and supposedly a pin that had been put in her knee snapped. The horse reared up, flipped over on top of the trainer. The trainer had several broken ribs and a concussion. This horse was pictured online with little helmetless kids riding her around an arena. What if it would have happened during one of those lessons? 

Horses are unpredictable. Kids are even more unpredictable. What if one of those horses was having a bad day? What if something happened? 

If you go on the website you'll look and see the lady getting on the horse between the kids. You can tell by the horses body language that it wasn't enjoying the process. I'm sorry but an ad that screams "look my horse is so calm I put my helmetless child on it bareback or bridleless" is pure ignorance to me! Parent of the year award I think not....


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Sorry about the double post but I just realized these horses belong to Loretta Lynn!!!!!!

Homepage:
Entry Page

Their facebook (they are really proud of these pictures)
Varners Quarter Horses | Facebook


----------



## Juniper

Wow, those ARE Loretta Lynn's horses. To me those pictures just say ignorance about horses. Those photos would not indicate to me how well trained the horse is. You can get almost any horse to let kids ride them once or twice around the arena and look calm. 
Our horses have more and more dead calm days and moments, the more we work with them and ride them. We will joke about "Oh, he is being so calm, I could sell him as a kid's horse today" Or "I should take his picture right now in case I ever want to sell him, I could post this pic and call him bomb proof" It is kind of a joke because we all know any horse can spook or jump unexpectedly.


----------



## Juniper

Shut Up Joes stories illustrate what I am trying to say


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Meh, It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Gizmo

Ok that is pretty bad. They are pretty young kids and in some of the pictures they don't even have a bridle on or anything and the little girl is going at a trot! I ride my horse without a helmet sometimes but would never let anyone else do it. I feel like its my body, my horse, my decision, but if you want to ride my horse you wear a helmet.


----------



## A knack for horses

Loved all the ones I've read so far!!! Hilarious!!!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

appr. 2 yr buckskin standardbred gelded horse $200. I have rode him a couple of times real easy going. my daughter rode him some last year, follows along with the herd. to bouncy for me, so we are selling him. he has shoes on all around, in the back he has wing shoes on to try and make him smoother, but it didn't work. when I rode him with the english saddle and used the movement that you do in a trot, he was in good timing and rode smooth, but I do not show or like riding like that and I am not into showing horses, so this could benifit someone else. 

i like that movement you do in a trot. i do believe that is called posting.


----------



## Gizmo

Lol, wow. Its called ground work + saddle work= smoother trot. Why would they be riding a two year old too? And they rode him some last year? So when he was one?


----------



## TurnNBurn625

ooo yea i know. i dont like to start riding a horse til they are 3. but riding them when they are 1 or 2. thats crazy. besides i know not all horses are smooth but some of them have to be worked in order to get smooth


----------



## Sunny

Many ride their horses at two--that isn't a big deal as long as it is done properly.

But as a yearling? That's idiotic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Quixotic

"hello i am looking for a horse that could riden english and western and can jump aleast 2 ft, that is a paint. I am willing to pay max $850 unless you want to trade for my arabin mare that is black with a white star that is english and has no muscle mass that is trained plain english and with work she will be an awesome horse she is the great great grand daughter of the Black Beauty and is registered."



"Im looking to get a paint or palomino mare, or gelding, that is broke to ride but maybe not being rode and needs a new great home! I'd prefer under 12 years old. Please contact me if you have anything close to this! Thanks"



These next two were posted on the same day. They just seem like odd things to trade for a horse.

The title of the ad is "Do you want THIS? I want a safe Horse"
This was my Christmas gift...BRAND NEW with receipt. The Kinect Bundle with 2 games, less than 4 days old. I need a beg safe/confd. builder horse for exp OLDER adult with NO confidence and old injuries from a bad wreck, prefer short and wide. 14.2-15.1 draft pony would be great, so would gaited, Must be WELL mannered and pluggy/slow in nature unless asked for more. Aged ok but not 1 hoof in the ground. Will even toss in a NICE Christmas tree in a not so pretty box and even an old nintendo if you want with lots of games. WILL SWAP lets talk! (you would have to deliever) 










"I have an older video game system with many games and extras that can be sold on ebay, or kept and played. I love it and unless I get a trade I like, I want to keep. Ive had MANY cash offers but I dont want the cash right now really... 
Nintendo 64, controllers, cords, memory pak, expansion pak in system, many games, steering wheel/pedals....quite a few games...ask for  titles!!! 
IM LOOKING FOR a horse. Age doesnt matter too much, not looking for an old horse. Size, anything 14hh or up is fine. Color, breed, etc...does not matter. No gaited horses please...Shots and coggins do not matter, and not looking for a registered horse. Im looking for what some call a 'crappy backyard horse' something I can ride, or can train and break to ride myself. Nothing is needed. Rescues are ok as well, I can even help you out if you have a farm...advertising or work as well  

Also trades accepted for???? Horse tack or anything. Let me know. Have other things can throw in depending on what you have. 

Email me and let me know what you have! Thank you "


----------



## Arksly

Quixotic said:


> "hello i am looking for a horse that could riden english and western and can jump aleast 2 ft, that is a paint. I am willing to pay max $850 unless you want to trade for my arabin mare that is black with a white star that is english and has no muscle mass that is trained plain english and with work she will be an awesome horse she is the great great grand daughter of the Black Beauty and is registered."


 
I didn't know Black Beauty was a stallion, or an arabian, or even real!


----------



## Sunny

The horse who played Black Beauty was a QH, I think. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

From Wikipedia:

"Black Beauty was played by a Quarter Horse stallion named Docs Keepin Time, who played the role of another famous fictional black horse - The Black in Adventures of the Black Stallion. Black Beauty was also played by few other horses throughout the movie including a Saddlebred mare and Fresian as well."


----------



## Sunny

Yeah, I was just researching that, as well!

In the book it was an Arabian, then played by a Saddlebred, then the QH. I didn't see about the Fresian, though. Interesting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

Really? I alsways thought he would be a Thoroughbredy cart horse type. Were Arabians popular in England at the time?


----------



## Sunny

You know, I'm not really sure! I've never read the book, but everything I read while I was researching said that he was an Arabian in the book, aside from one that said he _was_ a TB. So who really knows. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Sorry for the double post, but I was doing some more research and I found that the more reputable sources were saying he was a TB because of the reference to a racehorse relative of his in the book. However, the less trustworthy sources keep spouting Arab.
The internet isn't worth a dime. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TurnNBurn625

BEAUTIFUL SORREL WITH BLACK MANE AND TAIL AND 4 BLACK STOCKINGS, HE IS APPROXIMATELY 8 YRS OLD. HE IS 15.2 HANDS TALL AND IS GREEN BROKE. HE IS 3/4 QUARTER HORSE AND 1/4 ARABIAN. HE WOULD MAKE A WONDERFUL HORSE FOR SOMEONE WHO HAS TIME TO SPEND RIDING AND WORKING WITH HIM. 

GELDING FOR SALE

this beautiful sorrel with a black mane and tail and 4 black stockings looks more like a bay to me


----------



## Arksly

Haha! I always think "WHY ARE YOU YELLING?!" when I see something in all caps.


----------



## GreyRay

He is a really fat sorrel with black mane and stockings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

TurnNBurn625 said:


> BEAUTIFUL SORREL WITH BLACK MANE AND TAIL AND 4 BLACK STOCKINGS, HE IS APPROXIMATELY 8 YRS OLD. HE IS 15.2 HANDS TALL AND IS GREEN BROKE. HE IS 3/4 QUARTER HORSE AND 1/4 ARABIAN. HE WOULD MAKE A WONDERFUL HORSE FOR SOMEONE WHO HAS TIME TO SPEND RIDING AND WORKING WITH HIM.
> 
> GELDING FOR SALE
> 
> this beautiful sorrel with a black mane and tail and 4 black stockings looks more like a bay to me


Bahhahahaha!! that's a good one!


----------



## Chiilaa

OMG these ads made me laugh so hard. Makes me wish we had a CL here that people actually use rofl. The worst you ever see is the "I want a pony to be my best friend" ads posted by 12 year olds, and they just make me remember how desperate I was for a horse as a teen.


----------



## my2geldings

Chiilaa said:


> OMG these ads made me laugh so hard.


 I know eh, I always come back to this thread for a good laugh. Always want to take a look for more of them online.


----------



## ShezaCharmer

*1 1/2 aqha colt*
Hi! I have been looking everywhere for a good horse to use for 4h. When a family friend offered me this colt, I jumped without looking back. After a couple of months working with this horse and gaining its trust I found its the sweetest horse ever. He is so mild temperd and loves everyone. He is a beautiful bay-roan and his registered name is Black Burns Baby Boy( I renamed him Cooper but this name is always able to change) There is only one problem, he is lame. I got this horse with the intentions of barrels and games. You cannot do games and barrels with a lame horse. So if there is anyone that would take this wonderful animal and make him a nice kid pony or even a pasture pal, PLEASE because he is such a nice boy. Thanks ! Merry Christmas! *Please tell me they took him to a vet at least!:shock:*










have a 4 year old solid paint philly i am headed off to live on my own i do nt have the time to work with her she is a sollid ride she is green broke im the only one to ever ride her she is very quiet and gets along well with others i am willing to take ur best price u cn give me as long as rain (the horse) is going to a good home if u have any questions please give me a call at #### my name is logan thanks!! 
AND PLEASE NO EMAILS!!!!!!! 
*Is he talking about a philly cheesesteak or a young female horse? *


----------



## GreyRay

He looks weird.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

*No comment*

*Polish Arabian Mare*





 
View larger image























Date Listed09-Dec-10 Last Edited26-Dec-10 Price*$450.00* Address


she is very beautiful and calm

she is not fully trained but she is saddle trained (still does not like it that much but you can get it on her)
and bridal trained 

she lunges well and has an amazing personality

she is not registered 
just needs someone with the time for her 

please only serious inquirers
_____________________________________

....so is she "trained" or not??


----------



## Arksly

Hanoverian Horse For Sale, Iowa, DES MOINES

If this sales ad is legitimate, not a typo, or scam I would walk down to Iowa to get him. (It only takes 25 hours to drive there)


----------



## my2geldings

The link doesn't work.


----------



## Arksly

Hmmmm. It works for me. 

Outstanding Hanoverian gelding with correct training and exceptional talent for dressage paired , jumping , trail riding and show with a gentleman disposition make this horse a dream come true . He is extremely talented 
and learns very quickly. He aims to please his rider, is comfortable to sit, soft in the bridle ,safe , sane and sound , he has the calm and friendly personality we all seek, with perfect manners both on the ground and in the saddle. No issues . no vices of any kind . You name it, he does it... loads, ties, clips etc... truly a pleasure to handle and ride. He is a solid horse .just as fun on the trails as in the ring. He is always easy and fun to ride. His safety, temperament , and extensive trainings make him well worth every penny if peace of mind is important to you . contact me to have ,ore information, pictures and videos of this Hanoverian gelding

Price: $ 2,800


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I don't really see a problem with it?


----------



## tempest

That horse isn't a bay.


----------



## Arksly

And the fact that it is $2,800 I could see that horse being $28, 000 and it would still be a deal. The economy isn't that bad.


----------



## my2geldings

Arksly said:


> And the fact that it is $2,800 I could see that horse being $28, 000 and it would still be a deal. The economy isn't that bad.


 The add is hilarious. I saw what you meant :lol: You message them and ask when you can come pick him up.


----------



## Juniper

that has got to be a typo. He must be $28,000


----------



## Arksly

My2Geldings said:


> The add is hilarious. I saw what you meant :lol: You message them and ask when you can come pick him up.


 
Oh we did. But, we haven't gotten a response . Considering he's in a double bridle he has to be trained to at least 4th level....


----------



## Eliz

"You send money through paypal, I ship him tomorrow, kk?"

That will be the reply. Lol.. It's a scam


----------



## ShezaCharmer

This one was kinda funny. Their wasnt even any price or contact information.
I have two very cute minniture mares for sale. Both lead, tie, and load well. Both are very *plump and healthy. 
*black mare- is the calmer of the two, she has been bred once to a mini donkey and had a solid black donkey. 
Grey mare- is pretty untrusting of humans but gets along great with any horse I have turned her out with. 
Both usually have thick long manes, however, in a fit of frustration last fall, I lost a battle with burrs and chopped them off. 
They are growing back quickly.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Haha in a fit of frustration he chopped them off


----------



## Lis

I like the fact she had a donkey. A mare that can not pass on any genes must be useful to someone.


----------



## 888vegas888

This is a Buckskin Grulla Dun Quarterhorse Filly. She will be 5 months old on the 4th of Nov. She is very curious and loves her butt scratched. If your working near by she will always come say hi without being a pest. She's been played with a touched since birth. First $350 and she's your new lil girl. You can reach me at Certified Welding. 352-465-2033 


Location: Inglis
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










okay, is she a buckskin, grulla, or dun?? looks like just a grulla to me..


----------



## A knack for horses

I have lost my job and need to downsize on my horses. The only reason he is for sale is because he is to small for me and I don't have anywhere to teach him to cart. Seamus is a very friendly pony, he is halter broke, and gelded.And i have the paper work to register him. He also has a current coggins. If you have any questions or want pictures please email me. He is $100 or best offer. Thanks 


Location: Brimfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Ok, why are you selling him again?


----------



## SugarPlumLove

I don't see anything wrong with that ad. She is just selling her horses just like most of the people in this bad economy who can't afford them.


----------



## 888vegas888

SugarPlumLove said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that ad. She is just selling her horses just like most of the people in this bad economy who can't afford them.


they said one reason thay are selling is because they need to downsize, due to job loss. later they said the ONLY reason they are selling is because it is too small and has nowhere to cart train.

i think they just confused you on the reason to sell.


----------



## Sunny

It was just a mis-wording.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

Oh here's a real winner...



> TB- Registered-have papers- Ridden english and shown jumping by previous owner,10 yrs old, 16.1-2 HH sorrel, good with feet, farrier, loading, no vices, good for beginners, lots of fun on the trails-350$ - *tired of cleaning out stalls*.


Seriously? Wow.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

wow lazy much? lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Carleen said:


> Oh here's a real winner...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? Wow.


That one does not bother me.

A good honest reason. 

Would you rather they just stopped cleaning stalls?


----------



## iridehorses

There have been times over the years when I thought the same thing!


----------



## Brithorse1996

These are all great lol but I still think the best ad of all was that horse with the funny ears


----------



## AQHA13

*quarter horse stallion - $2500 
*


"im saleing my horses he is 4 years old he is good with kid and he knows how to dance and lay down im saling him becuze i work and you can come and see me get on it just snd me a email...offer me "


----------



## Gizmo

Wow...what skool did they go to? lol. 

888Vegas888: "okay, is she a buckskin, grulla, or dun?? looks like just a grulla to me.."

Totally agree. What the hell is a gruella dun buckskin, lol. Some people are so dumb. And would have to agree that the Hanoverian is a scam, way too nice for 2800 unless its lame or something else serious they aren't saying. Plus he is most definitely not a bay.


http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page37/#ixzz1A2HgSBcS​


----------



## equiniphile

Hano is definitely a scam, look at the wording.


----------



## Arksly

Le sigh... If only *looks whistfully


----------



## Poseidon

Myhorsesonador posted an equinenow ad for this "stud" in the Black & White Overo Stallion thread, so I went to the farm's actual website and found this great description for him.

* Unregistered paint with GREAT 
conformation and color
Distinctive head, super smart
15h 1000#
If you're looking to add 
intelligence and looks to your 
unregistered stock, give this
horse a try
Stud fee: $250*










How did they know I was looking to add to my unregistered stock??


----------



## GreyRay

His butts a lil small. I wouldnt breed to him but I would buy him! I LOVE his color and markings! He looks like an Orca 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Guys! Thats nice that we are putting up funny adds but please watch that you don't make fun of other members on here. We all want this to be a fun, welcoming and supportive site for everyone. Please Edit your post and erase the persons username. That was very rude of you!!


----------



## Quixotic

GreyRay said:


> His butts a lil small. I wouldnt breed to him but I would buy him! I LOVE his color and markings! He looks like an Orca
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


hahaha. sounds like the perfect way to finally fulfill my completely unrealistic childhood dream of owning a whale as a pet!


----------



## equiniphile

SugarPlumLove said:


> Guys! Thats nice that we are putting up funny adds but please watch that you don't make fun of other members on here. We all want this to be a fun, welcoming and supportive site for everyone. Please Edit your post and erase the persons username. That was very rude of you!!


That is not an ad Mysonyador made up, she used it as an example in another thread to show a bad quality breeding stud.


----------



## GreyRay

Quix-LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Oh ok! gotcha  thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## equiniphile

No problem


----------



## Gizmo

Not only that. He looks like he is really young, like two. Why would you want to breed to something that isn't matured and don't know what will look like when he is full grown?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Gizmo said:


> Not only that. He looks like he is really young, like two. Why would you want to breed to something that isn't matured and don't know what will look like when he is full grown?


The original ad says he is a 2003 baby, so he would be 7, well 8 now. Not sure when the photos were taken, but he is certainly not young anymore.


----------



## Gizmo

So yeah, definitely wouldn't want to breed anything to that. If he looks that way and he is 8. Wow. I tried looking through my area's craigslist, but there weren't any stupid ones... darn. lol


----------



## iridehorses

> Appaloosa Mare for sale. 8 or 9 years old.Broke, stands for farrier, loads, etc. Brown Roan in color in winter, washes out grey in summer w bay legs. Would like to trade for something i dont have to feed, unless its a Harlequin Great Dane. Or will sell her for 500 or best offer. Call 864xxxxxxx if interested. Can send pics.


You've got to love Craig's List.


----------



## Carleen

LOL, some people.


----------



## A knack for horses

Registered 16.5 Appaloosa gelding. white. barefoot, easy keeper, no vices, sound, healthy. Been shown English and Western. Started on jumping. would need refreshing. Loads and trailers well. 

*Mind you, this horse is located in the "Horse Town" of West Central Illinois. *

*Can we just start a campain to educate the equestrian world that _.5 hand, _.6 hand, and _.7 hand horses don't exsist because height is measured in incriments of four?*


----------



## CanyonCowboy

*Reg. Appaoosa grey mare - $1500 )*

Date: 2011-01-04, 9:36AM PST
Reply to: 



17 yr old appaloosa mare. My 3yr old rides her in jr rodeos and gymkhanas. She is a good trail horse too. Call xxx-xxxx.


Wait a minute, "My 3 yr old rides her in jr rodeos and gymkhanas." That's a very precocious 3 year old!


----------



## Gizmo

I would say so. My cousin is six and still in lead line shows. Oh and I didn't know brown horses turn gray in the summer! lol. Better watch out my Chestnut might turn completely white! ****


----------



## Solo

I actually cried because I laughed so hard reading the ad for the used purple halter...


----------



## Electra

I just logged in here and have ben reading this for over an hour. I have never laughed so hard at a forum. Thanks! Today is my birthday,and reading this forum was the best part of the whole day!!!!


----------



## Arksly

Electra said:


> I just logged in here and have ben reading this for over an hour. I have never laughed so hard at a forum. Thanks! Today is my birthday,and reading this forum was the best part of the whole day!!!!


Well then, happy birthday and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Quixotic

"I have a applelose that is for sale. She she is under tack she is all around a great horse asking $550. She is a rideable but needs more training. Not slaughter houses may apply. Please call for more information"


----------



## ErikaLynn

Gizmo said:


> ... Oh and I didn't know brown horses turn gray in the summer! lol. Better watch out my Chestnut might turn completely white! ****


Actually some do.


----------



## amp23

How did this thread go from Dumbest Horse For Sale Ads to everyone arguing about the way she treats her horses? I agree with everyone that it's wrong, but let's get back on topic and stop arguing!


----------



## iridehorses

Some of you who have been following this thread will notice that a series of posts have been removed - I think the reason is obvious. There is no need for debate on any of it, however if you need to be reminded of our policy, or have any questions, there is the "Talk to the team" forum that you can use.

In the meanwhile, let's stay on topic.


----------



## Carleen

Not a horse for sale, but something about this just seemed odd



> Board Wanted - $200 (Anywhere)
> 
> Date: 2011-01-06, 5:15PM PST
> 
> Hi I am looking to find a place to board my one horse. I am wanted a place with riding rings, large stalls, tack room *( with saddles and reins I may use)*. I will buy my own feed for my horse. I will be out at your farm every other day ( 4+ times a week for several hours) to look after my horse. A place close to surrey would be nice. I don't have alot of money but am willing to spend $200 or less a month for a nice place. Email me


Maybe some barns do that? I've never heard of it.


----------



## dressagebelle

Definitely seems a bit fishy. Don't know of any place that lets you borrow reins (I'm guessing they meant bridle) and saddle as part of the board, not to mention he/she said reins, not bridle. So you have a bridle, but need reins??


----------



## A knack for horses

Carleen said:


> Maybe some barns do that? I've never heard of it.


Some boarding stable around here loan out saddles. But only fully paid boarders get to use them and the saddles don't leave the property. 

While it does seem a bit odd that they have a ride-able horse yet no saddle, some people use the saddle loan while they are looking for one that they can buy and fits their horse, or theirs broke and they are tring to gind a new one. It definately would be handy in those situations.


----------



## Arksly

Wow, that's a little pricy....


*Bay Shire at Stud in Sligo, Ireland*

shire stallion at stud

Name: lockley leader
Breed: Shire
Gender: Stallion
Colour: Bay
Height: 18.1 hands
Temperment: 1 (1-calm; 10-spirited)
Date of Birth: May 2006
Age: 5
Registered: Yes
Country: Ireland
Price: £ 2,147,483,647













*Description*
shire stallion at stud full bred shire bay with four white socks 18.1h fully registered and approved with the shire society he is of a very calm nature and easy to handle he is broken a riding and being broke to harness at the moment call 

*Disciplines*
English Pleasure, Cutting, Team Roping, Draft Harness


----------



## iridehorses

Arksly said:


> *Disciplines*
> English Pleasure, Cutting, Team Roping, Draft Harness


Now that's a versatile horse - expensive but versatile.


----------



## Electra

*another crazy horse ad*

Funny, that I would recieve this e-mail from a friend just after I found your forum and sat reading and laughing for an hour the other night. This friend knows nothing about horses. After reading this ad she sent ,(following this) I called her and she was serious about me calling on this because "Its a FREEEE horse!"...

Honey Do Ya is 21 years old registered Paint she stands 15.1 hh she is free to good home/ trade for a beginner's safe horse please no thoroughbreds 
before you ride her she has to be lunged and then tacked up and then lunged some more she needs a tie down 
she rides in a hackamore she is ok on a rawhide hackamore not the one with a black noseband and is mostly silver 
she dosen't like needles she is ok far as her front hooves getting done but the back you might have a little fight on your hands 
she really needs alot of work if your gonna ride her I have no idea on how she loads in a horse trailor I wasen't at the place when the lady loaded 
her up I've had her since 2007 and she was only ridden in 2007 she just isen't safe for me I am just a begginer 
once she learns your feeding scheduale she is a talker she drops weight in the winter time depending on what you feed 
her is how much weight she will lose and she doesen't like senior grain not unless you mix it with some 
other grain and she has to be wormed by the pellets she won't allow anything by her mouth and if you take off her halter you won't catch her 
not unles you trap her she is not crazy about men but if a guy wants to work with her to gain their trust then she will accept them she has had no health issues and 
she leads around fine on the ground she has no health issues she is bossy around other horses unless the other horses stand up to her then she is not so bossy 
thanks for looking. 



p.s if you don't have a begginer safe horse to trade for her it is fine she is free to good home either way I 
just want her to go somewhere where she is gonna be loved and not abused she was abused in the past 
SERIOUS INQUIRY'S only thanks please call or text me get it better by texting thanks my number is 269-804-XXXX
if you don't have texting than please feel free to e-mail me thanks again 

IF YOUR NOT REALLY SERIOUS THEN DON'T CALL ME AND ACT INTERESTED IN HER AND THEN LIE TO ME 

_p.s. Do you ever notice whenever someone has a horse they can't handle, they lay claim that it is an abuse case rather than admit that they just don't know what the heck they are doing?_


----------



## ShezaCharmer

*wanted small horse or pony*
cant pay anything for your horse , it will be a gift to a 6 and 7 year old boys who love these animals , we dont have a trailer either so if you are willing to give these children a horse , I know it is asking alot but could you bring it to them. I am shure that they would want to thank you. its all they can talk about and it hurts me that I cant afford to buy them one , thank you *They do know that you still have to pay for other stuff for these ponies right??*


----------



## Arksly

iridehorses said:


> Now that's a versatile horse - expensive but versatile.


Imagine if you were to calf rope off of him, as soon as he stops that calf wouldn't be going anywhere.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

haha so true!


----------



## GreyRay

I think the people who wrote the Irish Shires add were confused. I think they thought "cutting" was plowing. And "Team Roping" was logging =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

This is pretty funny. But, I seriously think we should send it to most of the people that have been posted.

http://ultimatehorsesite.com/fun/joke_sellhorsewrong.html


----------



## Gizmo

Yeah, I definitely think we should send that to all of them. OK that is A LOT of money for that shire. I wonder how much that is in American currency.


----------



## maura

Arksly, that linked article was hysterical and sadly, too true.


----------



## equiniphile

That site was hilarious, had me laughing my butt off for a good 20 minutes :rofl:


----------



## Indyhorse

Hackee, anyone? :lol:

*Hackee Pony trade*


looking to trade a hackee pony for a haflinger or mule. She is 5 years old, and we think she is a hackee pony. we are posting this for our grandpa if you have any questions call xxx-xxxx. or email me thanks


----------



## Lis

Not a for sale ad but the description on a photo in my local newspaper:

A mare and her foul in a field.

*Sob*


----------



## equiniphile

Nice to know people take pictures of mares with their foul-smellin' poop


----------



## Missdv

Here's an awesome speller, I have Arabians and hate these people, get a dictionary.

for sale to a good homeonly. - $1000 (cocoa fla)
To Whom is interested in two horses I have a full blooded quater horse shes a bay color about 8yrs old.shes a wondeful horses dosent kick buck,she has very good ground manors as well.. i will only sell her to someone that is gonna take well care of her like i have done. I also have a quarter and ariebien horse shes two yrs old she still needs some traing shes know how to lunge shes a very good listner i really hate to get rid of y girls but do to some life difficulties i have no choice..feel free to call 321 458-1816 my name is sabrina thank you. 
-----------------------------------------

And to top it off she put in another add a week later, still no dictionary, but getting closer on the Arabian and remembered the r in quarter. No one proof reads? Feel Frre to call!


to a good home only. - $1000 (cocoa fla)
To whom is interested in two of my horses. i have a bay colored one she is between seven and nine yrs old and she is full blooded quater horse.and i have a two year old quarter and arabien still needs some training but other wise there both very good horses just where wormed.and there hooves are kept up every six weeks they where just done.. if you want anymore info feel frre to call 321 458-1816


----------



## Missdv

Oh forgot this one!


Apha Paint Breeding Stock Mare for Lease &/or Lessons - $150 (lake washington)

Stormy's a 9 year old 14.3 h paint breeding stock mare for lease or lessons (don't let her size fool you)* 
lease 150-250$ (email for more info) 
lessons 15-20$ hr.. beginners-experienced learn all the basics to caring for horses, brushing, and riding!  (email for more info  ) 
Stormy is a wonderful horse , she does english or western shes an all around horse! She does Jumping, Dressage, Cross-country, barrels, western pleasure, and shes very willing to learn more! she loves attention, baths, brushed, etc Stands perfect for the vet and fairer loads and unloads np. she absolutely loves to do jumping, she would make and amazing 3day eventer with the right rider! i love this little mare, she will let you do anything to her, you can stand on her back with out any thing no one holding her just walk out to the pasture and jump on her!, she will throw you on to her back from her neck, you can walk under her belly, but of course no horse is perfect, she does not like clippers so we have to shave her for shows and she does not like her ears being played with and this all due to an accident when she was younger, but shes fine if you twitch her shes able to be body clipped you just gotta be nice about it! she is a good girl! I love her with all my heart and im happy to share her with other people to learn the things i learned from her! she has a lot of heart and she think shes 16.3 hands she will jump anything ! if there is anything else you want to know about her just simply email me !  i have no problem answering any questions! and ask for more photos! 
thank you~ 

----------------------------------------​Think the accident that caused her ear shy was maybe twitching! Sorry I am anti-twitching. I'm ready to go get all these horses just to save them. Think they'll trade for dictionaries?


----------



## GreyRay

Uhm... Is she 14.3 or 16.3? She can't be both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tempest

Well, this isn't a dumb horse ad, but I thought it was an okay one. This was taken from the local newspaper.

"Horses need new homes! Free to good homes: 19yr old QH gelding, red roan color, & 9yr old Welsh pony mare, bay color. Have to down-size herd! Will need references. Please call for more information. (***) ***-****."

The Welsh pony has apparently already been sold as it was crossed out in the ad, but why is the gelding free? Makes me wonder. I'm tempted to call and ask about him.


----------



## Hidalgo13

I would email that women and ask her.. so what is it? 16.3 or 14.3? lol 
SOmetimes you wonder about the pips out there in the big wide world. :think:


----------



## SugarPlumLove

I don't mind twitching but you are probably thinking about ear twitching. I don't like ear twitching either.

But with twitching using the lip sometomes you just have to use it. It release endorphines to the horse and makes the horse calmer. They don't have it tight constantly as they release it every few minutes. I worked at a veterinary clinic and it's safer, easier and cheaper to do it this way. IF done properly the horse will not have any problems with it. I have never seen a horse having problems with it at the vet clinic so all is good. 

I understand where you are coming from though. I used to think the same way before I started working at a vet clinic and learning more about this method.

PS we NEVER used ear twtching at the vet clinic!!


----------



## Amir

I haven't been on this site for a long time, but I'm bored and was just wanting to see what kind of gear people are selling.
I had to get very excited when I found an add for a 2yr old stallion gelding though. And at such a bargain price for this amazing 2 in 1 pony!
MINI STALLION GELDING - Pets, horses / ponies - Gumtree Brisbane


----------



## equiniphile

This one sounds like a real charmer!

Free Horse to good home..Rilie is a two year old stud..He is in great shape..We got him for an 11 year old girl last year..He is too much for her to handle and has been running with a mare..He does rear up and bites..He needs someone who is EXPERIENCED. Rather than getting him fixed, we chose to get a broke horse for our daughter. He was really gentle until he started feeling his wild oats!!! If interested..I will e-mail photo's..Only contact me if you are serious and really care about animals......Thanks for looking.....


----------



## equiniphile

A quikkie search for dumb horse ads brings up some sites with great big lists taken from real horse ads!

“He is broke to death…needs an intermediate rider with a good seat as occasionally he can move fast”
“Hasn't been shown due to me having too many to show…will consider full trade for a WP QH mare no older than 10 ready or just about ready to show”
“very tall… sadly out grown”
“Would make a great project for a youg rider…afraid of people because he has been beet so he has trust problems”
“Good on trails and for pleasure. My six year old can ride him…Needs some training”
“My spouse cannot ride him because of time restraints. We are looking for a yearling to train”

*His Name is “Lucky”*
“She has cataract in one eye from an old eye injury as a baby, but can see shadows and it doesn't affect her” 
“He has slight arthritis in his front knees…also blind in his left eye but he has been that way for so long that it does not bother him” 
“Has a lump on keen form getting kick” 
“Her eyes run all the time and the skin gets really swollen and red at times, the vet has me putting eye drops in when it gets bad, which helps some, but their is no cure apparently”
“Had foot injury as 3 yr old, and has been recovering in pasture since” (horse is turning 7) 
*Unusual Skills*
“Would watch a cow
“Rides by himself"
“Will ride in the car for hundreds of miles with no problems”
“Floats in reverse”
“Gives hugs”
“Lounges obediently on and off line”
“Has been helping doctor cattle”
“Folds up and moves off leg”
“Has been ridden bareback at night”
"He has already proved to be more than just five gaited"
*There’s a Slight Catch*
“Was giving kids rides when I bought him…was told he drives. BUT: when I got him home found he is afraid of people, in general”
“When he wants to, he has a nice slow jog with a good head set”
“Groundwork improving greatly, can still be stubborn under saddle”
“Does not tie, will stand for patient farrier only”
“She is very nervous with the vet, she has had to sedate her to examine her every time”
“A good boy, BUT, can be a naughty pony at times”
*Damned with Faint Praise*
“Not mean at all”
“Shoers say he has good hoofs for a T.B.”
“May have seen some barrels once upon a time”
“Just shown…got two 5ths in two classes”
“Isn't at all nasty”
“Probably going to be worth breeding, if you are inclinded”
“I do not eat much”
“Good eater”

*Good Luck Getting The Papers*
“I've been told that she may also be eligible for registration” 
“Has AQHA papers which I am trying to get from previous owner”
“Is registerable, I was waiting to send in her papers, hoping more color would come of her”
“Sells without papers but could be transferred later as a registered mare”
“4yr old grade paint gelding…can be APHA registered”
“I have his APHA reg. papers but have not yet sent them in.
*What Are They Trying to Tell Us?
*“These horse are raised on the rocks” 
“Born at 11:37 pm.the night of April 1. That night there was a Red Fire 1/2 moon out”
*Euphemisms*
“Not for the beginner handler as she is fully aware of how special she is”
“A smidge cow-hocked”
*Unusual Appearance*
“Bay with a little snow on his butt”
*“BULLSEYE!! thats what my butt looks like”*
“Bay, with some black…winter coat: hard to tell”
“god bone and muscle”
*Wishful Thinking*
“Going to make an excellent trail horse once he is started under saddle”
“Her 1/2 sister won the state of NV…so here's your opportunity to pick up a winner too”
“It is rumored that a brother is placing 4ths and 5ths”
“My horse show judge friend thinks she's a fantastic mare”
“Would make nice trail riding horse as appears to have comfortable gates”
*Weird Reasons for Selling*
“I don't want to live with my owner anymore because I think she is discriminating against me because I'm a paint horse”
“Belongs to my 2nd family who has no time for him anymore”
“Too many boy horses are fighting!” (horses advertised are geldings, not stallions)


----------



## Poseidon

> “Her 1/2 sister won the state of NV…so here's your opportunity to pick up a winner too”


Bahahahaha. I might have to go snatch up that horse so I can win an entire state for myself too.


----------



## equiniphile

equiniphile said:


> “I don't want to live with my owner anymore because I think she is discriminating against me because I'm a paint horse”


 I think this is my favorite.....


----------



## Poseidon

equiniphile said:


> I think this is my favorite.....


I can't exactly comment on that one because we had a mare at the summer camp I work with. We could never use her because it turned out she had terrible arthritis, but she a black and white Paint. I don't remember her pattern, but she was big and stocky and looked like a cow. We made so many jokes about her. And there was a cowbell we found the in the tack shed that was tied around her neck. Hilarious.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Poseidon said:


> I can't exactly comment on that one because we had a mare at the summer camp I work with. We could never use her because it turned out she had terrible arthritis, but she a black and white Paint. I don't remember her pattern, but she was big and stocky and looked like a cow. We made so many jokes about her. And there was a cowbell we found the in the tack shed that was tied around her neck. Hilarious.


that's kindof mean. To say you love horses lots and then treat her as if she is a cow for your own laughter... ugh some people!


----------



## Poseidon

SugarPlumLove said:


> that's kindof mean. To say you love horses lots and then treat her as if she is a cow for your own laughter... ugh some people!


Bahahah. I'm sorry. We don't have her anymore because we couldn't use her for over a year. She didn't have much of a personality anyway and we weren't abusing her! Just poking fun at her.


----------



## A knack for horses

equiniphile said:


> “Has been ridden bareback at night”


Yes! The horse my vampire friends can ride!



equiniphile said:


> "Will ride in the car for hundreds of miles with no problems”


Hey now! Its been done before!


----------



## Poseidon

I watched a video about those guys one time! That horse lives inside with them and is trained to go get beers from the fridge. They go through the drive through at McDonald's all the time too. Hm..I don't remember where I saw it. It was a long time ago.


----------



## A knack for horses

^ Its "Patches the Coolest Horse" on Youtube.
When I read the ad excerpt it made me think of the video.


----------



## tempest

It was also present in the "Find me a picture of..." thread.


----------



## equiniphile

I saw that video a long time ago, too cute!


----------



## musicalmarie1

The dummy I bought my Ginger from (I say dummy just because he was a horse trader who really had no idea what he was talking about.. he got her papers confused with her mom's. Mom has a blaze, Ginger has a star and a strip.. um... not the same dude) had "new and used _tact _for sale."


----------



## ShutUpJoe

17.8 hands and pin striped!

I have two horses that must go. I do not have the funds to take care of them anymore. I have a pinto paint that is registered and stands at 17.8 hands, and a thorough-bred. The pinto is brown and white and the thorough bred is brown with a white pin stripe. I am asking $2000 for the both of them. You may email me or call me. My name is . Phone. Thank you.


----------



## dressagebelle

Awesome, I've always wanted a horse with a pin stripe .


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I would love to have one that is 17.8 hands!


----------



## equiniphile

Here's a real charm :roll:

Joey - Red Roan Miniature for Sale in Shreve, Ohio OH - FREE Ads

Miniature stallion, not broke for anything, kept at pasture with a mare. hmmm. These are EXACTLY the pictures I'd choose to advertise a stud.....:roll:

Red roan miniature stud. Great personality....loves the ladies! Easy to handle for a stud. Very shaggy with his winter coat, but body clipped looks like a million bucks. Super thick mane and tail. Not broke to ride and has never been hooked up to a cart. Has potential for whatever you would want to do with him. UTD on shots, worming, and hooves done every 8-10 weeks. The grey mare pictured with him is also for sale. SHe is in foal for April 2011. Would like to sell as pair, please make offer for him or both.


----------



## dressagebelle

Wow, he looks chunky lol. Hm...selling him as a pair with the mare, very interesting.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

And the mare probably pregnant too!


----------



## A knack for horses

equiniphile said:


> Here's a real charm :roll:
> 
> Joey - Red Roan Miniature for Sale in Shreve, Ohio OH - FREE Ads
> Miniature stallion, not broke for anything, kept at pasture with a mare.
> 
> SHe is in foal for April 2011.


I wonder who the daddy is...:think:


----------



## lilkitty90

16.1hh quarter horse mare for sale. She is 14yrsold. Anyone can ride her. Has been ridden on trails in mountains and on side of streets. No spookiness or problems. She loads, clips, ties, and shoes fine. Has recently had feet trimmed and been wormed. Very healthy and sound. *She* *is a bay horse with four black stockings...very pretty.* She was my husband's horse but he does not have time to ride her anymore. Looking for a good home for her. She is a super sweet girl. asking $650


----------



## SugarPlumLove

haha markings on horses legs are always white. The black legs are what makes a bay horse bay


----------



## HairyCob

lilkitty90 said:


> 16.1hh quarter horse mare for sale. She is 14yrsold. Anyone can ride her. Has been ridden on trails in mountains and on side of streets. No spookiness or problems. She loads, clips, ties, and shoes fine. Has recently had feet trimmed and been wormed. Very healthy and sound. *She* *is a bay horse with four black stockings...very pretty.* She was my husband's horse but he does not have time to ride her anymore. Looking for a good home for her. She is a super sweet girl. asking $650


*Facepalm* :lol:


----------



## lilkitty90

lol exactly but she does look like a pretty good girl regardless of the ignorance on colors. =)


----------



## Allison C

*Buckskin Colt stallion - $3000*

Date: 2011-01-11, 8:15PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Born May 5th coming 3 year old. He is 2 yr. 8months. 
I am using him for reining. Already stop slides, and turns well. Runs in good small circles both ways and neck reins good. 
This is a steal, he is worth more. Beautifull and will catch peoples attention every were you go with him. 
About 14 to 15 hands. He is a well built horse and is in good shape. 
He is a stallion and can ride him next to a mare with no problem. 
sorry no trades, cash only. 
Can send pics. threw phone call or text XXX-XXX-4778 if any questions call me and I could let you know more info. 
*Pic below he is a yearling.* other pic was last summer with the saddle... 
Pics don't do justice, really nice colt here. 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Started early and rode hard :-( And no good ad is complete without spelling errors


----------



## Allison C

*Arab/Tennesse walker - $3000 (Florence)*



10 year old mare,championship blood line with high *potentail*. High *spireted* *grate* speed horse barrels, poles,goat *tieing*. Contessa Skydance is *regesterd* as a *halaf* arabian. 4-H *horese* for the last 7 years . 3000.00 or best offer. Going off to college soon and need to find her a *loveing* home 



Location: Florence
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









Going off to college and you can't spell!!


----------



## GreyRay

^****!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha, well maybe college will teach her how to spell right since apparently grade school didn't do the trick.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Like they can't even open another internet page and look it up on google? It isn't THAT hard to spell....


----------



## CanyonCowboy

For today - "Me own MORGAN" - But it's a Morgan/Quarterhorse/Palomino? No sex information either. Hmmm.

Morgan Horse - $250 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-01-12, 8:57PM PST
Reply to: sale
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Me own MORGAN Quarter horse Palomino is 26 years old but a Kid Friendly Great riding horse !! She is beautiful and has lots of spunk and personality !! If you just need another Friend in your yard for your other kids she is the one !! I don't have the time for her anymore and I need someone who can just love on her !! There is a small rehoming fee $250 Please call me to view this beauty !! 

Call *************


----------



## CanyonCowboy

This thread is one of my guilty pleasures. This one isn't really a bad ad, but doesn't the conformation of this filly seem way off, especially for the price?

*2009 AQHA gray filly race bred - $7500*

Date: 2011-01-12, 7:42AM PST
Reply to: 

 
This filly is by _________, a leading Quarter Horse stallion and out of a winning Thoroughbred mare by _______. Serious race or barrel horse prospect. Registered with AQHA. 


Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID:


----------



## tempest

Seems kind of like a Mr. Potato head situation. This piece can go here, that one there....


----------



## Gizmo

The first ad you posted. She could be spanish and can't speak or write english very well. I don't know about he morgan/ quarter horse/ palomino part. But she probably doesn't know what she is saying. Especially, like I said and she doesn't understand english very well.


----------



## Adenfire

*this one made me giggle...I was like first you pay $500 for a breeding WHO KNOWS WHERE and then the stallion's registration is PENDING...gaaaaaaa*

ApHC (pending) Thundering Breeze is now available for a limited number of breedings in 2011. Out of ApHC Chili Breeze by Chili Pepper K. Dam is Champion Barrel Racer by Sir Wrangler. Thunder is blessed with intelligence, disposition and looks. He is a gorgeous sorrel with dark varnish marks over hips and minimal white roaning. Full Sister Ginger Pepper K is a gifted Barrel Racing and Gaming horse. This family of Appaloosas originated at the Davis Ranch in McNeal, AZ starting in the early 1900’s with a stallion named PANCHO. They have excelled in every discipline including; English, Western, Ranch Work, Racing, Show and Pleasure Trail, Barrel Racing, Gaming and Parades. An “uncle” ApHC PASS KEY (1964) was the first Appaloosa horse in history to win a pari-mutual race (1966) in California. Was noted as “One of the greatest racing stallions in the nation,” as a two year old. Thunder has not been bred or shown at this time, but is broke to ride with further training to come, including trick training. If you are interested in having your own once in a lifetime horse, please email. Introductory breeding fee is $500. 
Breeding location TBD, looking for a facility at this time. Not breeding at his home location.


----------



## Indyhorse

Adenfire said:


> *this one made me giggle...I was like first you pay $500 for a breeding WHO KNOWS WHERE and then the stallion's registration is PENDING...gaaaaaaa *


Not to mention from the photos he has no recognizable appaloosa pattern, and he has weird purple blotches photoshopped on......


----------



## lilkitty90

i like how they English and Western are Disciplines. yes Jumping and Dressage are way different and so are Barrel Racing, reining and cutting? which part of which discipline does he "excel" at? lol it makes a huge difference.


----------



## dressagebelle

I look at that picture and honestly I see Arabian lol. Higher tail carriage, head looks dished though it could just be the angle, or he could have been bred with a baby doll type head. And why didn't they register him when he was born lol. Were they just so lazy that they waited until he was old enough to breed, or was he backyard bred, and shouldn't be a breeding stallion anyways. People man. And I love how they want to breed him yet he himself hasn't proven that he has any sort of value. Not shown, not currently registered, no facilities, trick training is great, but it doesn't show that the horse is athletic and worth breeding for any sort of discipline or for a ranch. And they couldn't even put up a decent photo. Some people worry me lol.


----------



## beauforever23

Here's one I found on CL 
Half lease of my horse- Thompson, CT
I am new to riding and have a ten year old thorobred "Imaginary Man" aka MAGIC who needs to be riden by an experienced rider while I learn. I am looking for someone experienced with riding and horses to HALF LEASE him for the next few months on a month to month basis. I am looking for $225 per month but am happy to let an experienced rider have access to him 5 days per week. If interested please email me. 

here's another one.
horse lovers-pahrump
Selling my quartermile horse 3 years old nice raise it since birth. $800 firm call me for more info at xxx-xxx-xxxx and xxx-xxx-xxxx in spanish SE HABLA ESPANOL. I can send video and pics upon request. remember im in pahrump,nv. thanks for looking!!!! horse lovers
that's the link because there are pictures up there.


----------



## dressagebelle

If he's 3 now, those are some old pictures. Maybe he'd get more responses if he actually put recent pictures, or stated that those pictures were from when he was younger. He is a cute horse, but apparently he's only good for a quarter mile. Wonder what exactly has been done with the horse.


----------



## apachiedragon

Another CL ad. Spellcheck anyone?

"6 year old mare rides good . go's where ever you point her head ,does good with outher horse . would like ot see go to a good home. asking 600 or would may do some trade call with what you have."


----------



## my2geldings

beauforever23 said:


> here's another one.
> horse lovers-pahrump
> Selling my quartermile horse 3 years old nice raise it since birth. $800 firm call me for more info at xxx-xxx-xxxx and xxx-xxx-xxxx in spanish SE HABLA ESPANOL. I can send video and pics upon request. remember im in pahrump,nv. thanks for looking!!!! horse lovers
> that's the link because there are pictures up there.


I feel a little bad for the owner. Sounds like a nice guy, just REALLY no horse knowledge inclined.



apachiedragon said:


> Another CL ad. Spellcheck anyone?
> 
> "6 year old mare rides good . go's where ever you point her head ,does good with outher horse . would like ot see go to a good home. asking 600 or would may do some trade call with what you have."


 Ever use spell check?! honestly people! how could anyone take you seriously!!


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Ok, I'm speechless.... (or maybe it's humor)

*FREE QH FILLY with purchase - $500 ()*

Date: 2011-01-06, 7:47AM PST
Reply to: 


 
free qh filly 3 year old ground work trailers ties ....... have had saddle on not been ridden yet she is smart she should be just under 15hh she is dunskin in color not registerd buy a saddle rack custom color available $500 i throw in the horse call s 


Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Wow! It's free BUT if you buy a costum made saddle rack you get the horse for free?! Awsome!  Maybe I'll buy the saddle rack then and get myself a free horse  But hold on... Wasn't he already free in the first place? So now I'm paying 500$ for a horse and a hunk of metal? hmmm...


----------



## Solo

She's cute though, can I have her for free anyway?


----------



## jadeewood

i have an horse thats is 27 ear old she is still riding me and my kids she loves trails just dont have the time to ride or take care of the way she needs she is a brown horse with a white diamond on her forehead and belly i am asking a 50 dollar rehoming fee plz text/call or email me my #xxx. 

*ermmm, seriously..? spelling & grammar check might be a good start, and you dont even have your number on it? hmmm

*


----------



## Allison C

haha, Dunskin!!!


----------



## amp23

*APHA gelding - $3000*

Pibb is a 4 year old registered paint gelding he is zippo pine bar/ two eyed jack bred. He is currently being shown in western pleasure and western horsemanship. He is doing really well and is going to be an excellent english horse. Selling due to not having enough time to give him the consistent training that he needs 


*Currently shown western but is going to be an excellent english horse??*


----------



## amp23

13 Year old mare - $500 

I'm Selling my mom's Horse for her Because she is too much for her. need Ex Rider. Her name is Dandy and is 13 years old 14.5 Hands. She is a Racking Horse, Barrels,Jumps. Hope to find her a good Home


*hmm..a horse that racks, does barrels, and jumps for only $500..*


----------



## Quixotic

Allison C said:


> haha, Dunskin!!!


that is an actual colour.


----------



## amp23

I didn't know dunskin was a color either, but I just looked it up..


Dunskin is the "buckskin equivalent" of dunalino. These horses are bay-based and have inherited the dun dilution gene as well as the cremello dilution gene. They are both buckskin and dun, which is how it got the name Dunskin. 

They look a bit different from regular duns in that they tend to have a clearer, more golden tone to their body color, as opposed to a regular dun, whose body color is usually duller or sootier.


----------



## Poseidon

Spirit (animated horse) is a dunskin!


----------



## IslandWave

My trainer and I were laughing about all of the horses in ads that "lounge." :lol: Not to mention one mare that would stand still even with no one "holden" her!


----------



## Allison C

Oops! Guess I need to do some research on colors.


----------



## Quixotic

Faith - Black Friesian for Sale in Jacksonville, Florida FL - FREE Ads

A purebred Friesian for less than $1k? Scam?


----------



## SugarPlumLove

mmm the add says 'lots of feathers' but i don't see any!


----------



## Sunny

All of those Friesian ads are scams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

jadeewood said:


> i have an horse thats is 27 ear old *she is still riding me and my kids *she loves trails just dont have the time to ride or take care of the way she needs she is a brown horse with a white diamond on her forehead and belly i am asking a 50 dollar rehoming fee plz text/call or email me my #xxx.
> 
> *ermmm, seriously..? spelling & grammar check might be a good start, and you dont even have your number on it? hmmm*


:rofl:
I have never see a horse do that! Not sure I want to, either!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

yeah i know! 

I live in Holland right now and there's tons of Frieslans around here because they origenate from Friesland. One of our northern provinces. They are so beautifull!!


----------



## Gizmo

Haha finially found one. Though, I'm not sure what went on its really confusing. 

hey lady not sure who you are or who you think i am but we have only had this horse for 2 weeks. we took him because the women could not afford him. she had him since june. his feet were awful. she said they were fine that they were trimmed by the rocks in the field. she also said he was rideable and would be a wonderful horse for my kids. she said she had ridden him herself. if you read my ad you would have read that if no one takes him then we will have him putdown. but if this is your horse it really is YOUR duty to do this and not ours. we felt bad for the horse as he was not being cared for . i did say he may not be rideable so i am not lying to anyone. you should have emailed me instead of bashing me on craigslist. if you want him back you are welcome to come get him. 
re free gelding please


----------



## beauforever23

free horse - wesley chaple
paso fino male very gentle kid safe and the road does not borther him he is 30 yeras old need to find home asap only kids rid him or needs to be put in a passture 

two words - spell check!!!


here's another one in greensville, ohio 
She us broke but has not been worked with for about 6 months 
Very sweet loving 
Good ground and stall manners, cross ties let's you mess with her 
Feet anymore question or pictures text of email me 
xxx-xxx-xxxx 
Thanks 
Heather 
Thanks for all the useful information!!


----------



## Nine

My favorite is: Horse is 14.5 hands. Hmmmm...


----------



## apachiedragon

Gizmo said:


> Haha finially found one. Though, I'm not sure what went on its really confusing.
> 
> hey lady not sure who you are or who you think i am but we have only had this horse for 2 weeks. we took him because the women could not afford him. she had him since june. his feet were awful. she said they were fine that they were trimmed by the rocks in the field. she also said he was rideable and would be a wonderful horse for my kids. she said she had ridden him herself. if you read my ad you would have read that if no one takes him then we will have him putdown. but if this is your horse it really is YOUR duty to do this and not ours. we felt bad for the horse as he was not being cared for . i did say he may not be rideable so i am not lying to anyone. you should have emailed me instead of bashing me on craigslist. if you want him back you are welcome to come get him.
> re free gelding please


I backtracked, because I was curious, lol. This is what I found.
"this posting of a free gelding in vt that is 22 yrs used to be my gelding. i gave him to these people who have him not because "i couldnt afford him" but because he needed to be retired. he IS NOT ride able and the issue with his hip as i told them is because he was in an accident and has a chipped bone. he is a "Cleveland Bay Cross". they were given his papers stating so from every owner including myself. he does seem to have heaves during the winter and is a sweet gelding to have around. so if you are thinking about taking this guy, he is a love and remember the chipped hip so as it was stated he could maybe be ridden by a light rider isnt even possible. this horse was given to these people in the Fall, and yet his feet were just done? yes they were long when he got there but thats because he was do for a trim. so if they were just done today, thats months not taking care of his feet so he will need to be kept up on his feet. if you would like anymore info on this guy you can reach me at [email protected] and ill be glad to answer them for you. if you are the owner of this sweet gelding now, i am upset! you swore up and down you were keeping him the rest of his life so he can just be a companion and kept out in the pasture so he wouldnt have to worry about being ridden again with all the issues i told you he has. if i had the room, i would take him back but i now have 3 horses and can not. one more thing, this guy DOES HAVE A MASSIVE SWAY BACK which is also why he shouldnt be ridden."
re:info on free gelding in vt 


Woohoo! Craigslist Catfight! :shock:


----------



## apachiedragon

This one amuses me. This horse is both quick and fast! Wow! She also comes with her own gates! Three of them! :lol:

"I have a 5 year old spotted horse with three gates very smooth voice comanded neck reined easy to catch will ride by her self or with others was used for field trials. I have been ridding trails Mtn And streems. will ride in front or in back. she will need Exp.rider because she is quick and fast. 1000 cash please no emails call or text Thanks"


----------



## SugarPlumLove

haha 100 cash? weird! does this lady not have a bank account? very weird indeed


----------



## IslandWave

apachiedragon said:


> This one amuses me. This horse is both quick and fast! Wow! She also comes with her own gates! Three of them! :lol:
> 
> "I have a 5 year old spotted horse with three gates very smooth voice comanded neck reined easy to catch will ride by her self or with others was used for field trials. I have been ridding trails Mtn And streems. will ride in front or in back. she will need Exp.rider because she is quick and fast. 1000 cash please no emails call or text Thanks"


Haha! That was a good laugh.


----------



## Gizmo

apachiedragon said:


> I backtracked, because I was curious, lol. This is what I found.
> "this posting of a free gelding in vt that is 22 yrs used to be my gelding. i gave him to these people who have him not because "i couldnt afford him" but because he needed to be retired. he IS NOT ride able and the issue with his hip as i told them is because he was in an accident and has a chipped bone. he is a "Cleveland Bay Cross". they were given his papers stating so from every owner including myself. he does seem to have heaves during the winter and is a sweet gelding to have around. so if you are thinking about taking this guy, he is a love and remember the chipped hip so as it was stated he could maybe be ridden by a light rider isnt even possible. this horse was given to these people in the Fall, and yet his feet were just done? yes they were long when he got there but thats because he was do for a trim. so if they were just done today, thats months not taking care of his feet so he will need to be kept up on his feet. if you would like anymore info on this guy you can reach me at [email protected] and ill be glad to answer them for you. if you are the owner of this sweet gelding now, i am upset! you swore up and down you were keeping him the rest of his life so he can just be a companion and kept out in the pasture so he wouldnt have to worry about being ridden again with all the issues i told you he has. if i had the room, i would take him back but i now have 3 horses and can not. one more thing, this guy DOES HAVE A MASSIVE SWAY BACK which is also why he shouldnt be ridden."
> re:info on free gelding in vt
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Craigslist Catfight! :shock:



haha. No kidding! How can she be trying to get rid of the horse though if the other people still technically own it? Wouldn't they try to get rid of it?


----------



## dressagebelle

That whole craigslist cat fight has me all confused. Sounds like the people posting are also confused lol. Giving away a horse that is technically someone else's, as said poster said she gave them the horse, then a new person enters the fray saying they have said horse, and are going to put it down, shame on the owner, and oh by the way if you are the owner shame on you. Very interesting.


----------



## apachiedragon

From what I gather, the original ad has gone missing. The people that have the horse now were trying to give it away. They have had it a couple weeks, and got it from someone who lied to them and told them the horse was safe and rideable, just to get rid of it. The people who lied and conned the sellers into the horse were the people that the hateful woman had given the horse to, and she's ****ed because she thought it was the same guy SHE gave her horse (who she no longer wanted to deal with) to for a supposed "forever home" as a pasture pet and SHE was also lied to by the same person that gave the new owner the horse. The whole lot of them sound nuts though.


----------



## Gizmo

lol no kidding! That's my state though! I work at Wal Mart you should see the nuts that come in there! lol


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i saw an ad the other day that said the horse was 14.5 hh. hmm wouldnt that be 15.1 hh??


----------



## SugarPlumLove

TurnNBurn625 said:


> i saw an ad the other day that said the horse was 14.5 hh. hmm wouldnt that be 15.1 hh??


it could also mean 14 and a half hands


----------



## A knack for horses

Quixotic said:


> Faith - Black Friesian for Sale in Jacksonville, Florida FL - FREE Ads
> 
> A purebred Friesian for less than $1k? Scam?


There is a fresian farm around where I live that advertise on the internet. Most of their "just born" foals are $1,500. BUT even their half-bred Fresians are at least $3,000. 

Either something is wrong with that horse or its a scam.


----------



## A knack for horses

*HORSE STALLS FOR RENT (CITY)*

Date: 2011-01-04, 6:33PM CST


HAVE MORE STALLS READY FOR RENT CALL FOR AVAILABILITY, INSIDE ARENA , RESTROOM AND HEATED VIEWING ROOM WITH COFFEE POT, REFRIG SODA, WATER ,TABLE, CHAIRS, POPCORN MACHINE. FOR SELF CARE WE SELL HAY AND BEDDING, NO NEED TO TRAVEL FOR IT, IF FULL CARE WE SUPPLY IT WE HAVE TURN OUTS. COME TAKE ALOOK AND SEE WHERE YOUR HORSE CAN BE. XXX-XXX-XXXX 



Location: XXXXXX
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
*Why are you yelling? Are you mad?*


----------



## SugarPlumLove

The spelling is a little off too!!!!!!


----------



## beauforever23

yeah, how about a spell check and where in the city?


----------



## A knack for horses

beauforever23 said:


> yeah, how about a spell check and where in the city?


Oh no, they had put the name of the town where they are located next to the ad name, so I changed it to "city" so nobody could go looking for trouble. Not that many people on here are looking to go for that .


----------



## equiniphile

SugarPlumLove said:


> haha 100 cash? weird! does this lady not have a bank account? very weird indeed


 A lot of people prefer cash when selling horses. Some just want it to be done under the table, but most worry about checks bouncing.


----------



## Quixotic

I like how they spent more time listing off the things they had to offer in their viewing room than the things they had to offer via the parts of the facilities that actually affect your horse.


----------



## Tymer

Farm for Rent 6 stalls available-RIDING RING-TRAILS

*THIS IS A VERY RARE FIND-ONE OF A KIND-ARE YOU DEALING WITH PETTYINESS WHERE YOU ARE?-COME HERE WHERE IS IS QUAINT, *PRIVATE-NEW BARNS-UTILITIES INCLUDED-WASH AREA-TACK ROOM- ELECTRICITY AND WATER INCLUDED- TIKI BAR TO RELAX IN SUMMER-SEATS 20 PEOPLE WITH WINE COOLER-LIGHTS-CEILINGFANS AND MUCH MORE-- POND WITH A FEEDER STREAM THAT RUNS TO THE METACONK RIVER, SIDE ENTRANCE ON CORNER PROPERTY FOR YOUR HORSE TRAILERS, ROOM TO LEAVE THEM ON THE PROPERTY-THIS PLACE IS PERFECT TO RUN YOUR OWN BUSINESS- I SELL HAY SO YOU WILL NEVER RUN OUT- I WILL CONSIDER RENTING ROUGH BOARD TO INDIVIDUALS AS WELL-CALL FOR APPT. VERY REASONABLY PRICED ACCORDING TO WHAT YOU PLAN ON USING FARM FOR.*NOTE= FULL DISCLOSURE= OWNER IS A LICENSED REAL ESTATE BROKER IN NEW YORK AND SALESPERSON IN NEW JERSEY. IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL FOR A SHOWINGXXX-XXX-XXX

Not exactly a horse...But related. I love the bolded part. So formal...
LEARN TO USE PUNCTUATION. ALSO WHEN YOU TYPE LIKE THIS IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU'RE YELLING.
Also, do want your ad to be featuring horses eating out of a wheelbarrow?








I dunno if this is normal or not, where I ride horses eat out of buckets.


----------



## equiniphile

^Haha, that one made me giggle.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

SugarPlumLove said:


> it could also mean 14 and a half hands


i didnt even think of that. lol


----------



## beauforever23

A knack for horses said:


> Oh no, they had put the name of the town where they are located next to the ad name, so I changed it to "city" so nobody could go looking for trouble. Not that many people on here are looking to go for that .


Ohh  thanks for clarifying that up


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Mmmmm A carmel horse!

gelding carmelo

UTD on all shots carmelo gelding quarter horse 10 years old 15.0 hands tall has been ridden for the past several years but has also been shown in 4H he is a very easy horse to get along with non-registered anybody can ride please call


----------



## apachiedragon

Lol, he just looks like a mud stained horse to me. They could have at LEAST taken a more flattering picture.


----------



## Poseidon

*Scout is a little grumpy.Dont worry,he is just mad he has to look up to see a colts belly. $300 o.b.o. or I have 4 horses all together to trade for a decent sled*

Bahahhaa. I'm sure that's why he's grumpy.


----------



## SkyeAngel

I've been enjoying this thread for a while now and thought i'd check Gumtree for ads here in England. I found a couple with some annoying typos, but it bothered me that none of them had any information on gender, or any pictures. There were also a couple that made me raise an eyebrow. Here's some examples: *

shetland pony 6 year old with passport great with kids and good near traffic as been roed looking for £125 or vno

*and then:
*beautiful part bread welsh pony 11.2hh, ideal working hunter/ show hunter leid rein, fully passported,only for sale as no jocky £1000*


This is a lovely one:
*14.2 black and white mare ridding 
also a mare donkey *
That's it! honestly. Nothing else. No pictures. Just a phone number.

This one's also great:
*horse black and white 20 mth old broken to drive needs brough on will make 16 hands good bone plenty of feather must be seen mirochidpped and regestere d passport ca n buy cart and harness sellingil due to unforseen circumstances will make good riding horse would make good stallion fone *

Another friesian I would think is a hoax. Typos, very little information and it's for adoption? Seems off to me 
*here is my beautiful friesian horse for adoption Other Pets for Sale Leicester

*I know this is off topic, but I found this during my search and just had to share 
Pet in need of good new home. Other Pets for Sale Basildon Essex

lol :lol:


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Baha! the one about the pet!! Super funny!!!


----------



## equiniphile

^Haha the last one was...interesting!


----------



## Thia

I just found this one on dreamhorse today:

We have a big winter sale going on, buy a weanling get one under $1000 FREE, buy a horse $1200 or more and get one under $1000 1/2 off, great bloodlines,many to choose from & many colors. weanlings, yearlings, 2,3 & 4 yr olds, colts, fillies, young stallions, geldings, mares & 2 in 1 and 3 in 1 packages at great prices.

Makes you wonder just how many horses this person has to be running a BOGO add out. :shock::lol:


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Sounds like a "foalmill"!


----------



## dressagebelle

Ya sounds to me like they're selling as much as they can, and doing 3 in one deals, hey buy the mare, her still nursing baby, and oh by the way she's also bred back to our stallion, so for the price of one horse you get three (and 3x the vet bills lol). And seriously ads like you would find at a clothing store. Buy one get the second of equal or lesser value free, or half off. Wow. Never heard of someone doing that with horses before. I would love to see pictures of how many horses the person actually has, and if they even know the number themselves.


----------



## Poseidon

Aaaahahhahha. This isn't for a horse, but for a pair of chaps. Smith Brothers

Nothing sounds better than chaps with "Exclusive PMS technology."


----------



## SkyeAngel

^^ Haha! I'm loving the heading of 'PMS smoothie'!


----------



## SugarPlumLove

haha! awsome! Can i get some PMS smoothie chaps even though I'm only 19??? lol


----------



## Juniper

PMS technology, too funny!


----------



## lilkitty90

lol here is one i just found. it's titled 
*Black Stallion Horse*
Blackjack is a great horse. He is gaited and *gelded*. He comes with saddle, halter, bit and bridle. He can do just about anything you need him to do. He rides kids and elderly people great. Please contact me if you are interested. xxx-xxx-xxxx Call or text anytime

_is he a stallion or a gelding??? or is that a breed they are talking about?_

*5 yo palinano gelding - $550 (statesville)*
Sunny is a great trail horse sound sane load clips ties saddles good give him a look also i have 3 saddle for sale call mike

_a Palinano gelding!!! must be a new color!_


----------



## HairyCob

Palinano?? Sounds like a new iPod model to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ahahahaha it does!


----------



## IslandWave

15 year old Buckskin Philly 
*Very Tame 
* Ranch and Arena horse 
*Rope, pull calves, seperate cows/calves 
* Arena (header)
---

Mmm, makes me think of a philly cheese steak sandwich!


----------



## SkyeAngel

Haha, i'd be a bit suspicious if an ad said 'tame', especially if the ad appears to be for cheese spread!


----------



## RedTree

lilkitty90 said:


> lol here is one i just found. it's titled
> *Black Stallion Horse*
> Blackjack is a great horse. He is gaited and gelded. He comes with saddle, halter, bit and bridle. He can do just about anything you need him to do. *He rides kids and elderly people great*. Please contact me if you are interested. xxx-xxx-xxxx Call or text anytime


I'd be more worried about that lol I don't want a horse that rides kids and elderly people


----------



## Gizmo

Lol, especially if he is a stallion! Or is he a gelding? Sounds like they have been watching too many horse movies than actually knowing anything about horses.


----------



## Broski1984

Here's one from me.

"Looking for a place to board 2 horses both are pregnat and would like to get them back to pa before they have there young i will not pay big money for this. these **** boarding places think they are top of the line around here and there not ****. we take care of our own horses feeding and cleaning up after them we are willing to pay some but being we do they work we are really just looking for a piece of land with maybe an out building or run through to keep them if you have such a place please get back to me with a price A.S.A.P THESE ARE OUR BABIES AND WE WANT THEM HOME WITH US!!!!!!!! "

Someone has some anger issues. By the way, self-board is from $50-175 a horse here, depending on the features.


----------



## musicalmarie1

Just saw this one on craigslist. love that site. great for laughs

"15 hand almost 2 yr old philly paint. brown and WHITE. HALTER BROKE. PRETTY GREEN. "FANCY" GOOD SENSE. This will be a big mare! "

bahahahahahahaha! I laughed out loud.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I hate when someone puts philly.


----------



## lilkitty90

oooh a pretty green fancy mare!! i want pics! xD


----------



## Tymer

I laughed out loud at the last part of this ad...

2 horses for sale OR LEASE--$450

Last chance... last offering of these two lovely for sale or on farm lease (terms negotiable). Winter is buyers market 
15.3 h mare 12 yrs old, grade $800 has been ridden english or western, nice pleasure mount, adv beginner or better rider, a little forward, definitely worth WAY more than what I am asking. 
small horse/large pony 6 years, grade $450 Trail horse, I am too large to ride, but she is too nice a horse to let sit! 
neither horse has papers/tattoos or points/winnings that I know of. Call ***-***-**** or reply tothis ad. for more info 

*ps... please don't flag this ad. it is legitimate *















Yeah, I think you're trying to scam me of all my money. Asking $450 for a half decent grade horse. I didn't even suspect you until you told me not to!


----------



## franknbeans

Not too sure how you can really tell the color.....looks like an exotic spotted shavings horse to me! lol:lol:

Seriously? How about brushing it off?

*Skittles - 9 mos. Blue Roan Mini Horse - $700 (Rush, NY)*

Date: 2011-01-25, 7:54AM EST
Reply to: XXXXXXXXXXX [Errors when replying to ads?]





Located in Rush, NY. Very sweet and easy going with 1st series shots and coggins. Stands well for farrier and vet. Picture taken at end of Sept. 2010. Asking $700 will consider any reasonable offer.*Breed:* Miniature
*Gender*: Filly
*Birth Date*: Apr 16, 2010


----------



## HairyCob

Wow... Nothing like a good photo eh. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


 
LOL maybe, they meant Quarter Horse


----------



## DrumRunner

franknbeans said:


> Not too sure how you can really tell the color.....looks like an exotic spotted shavings horse to me! lol:lol:
> 
> Seriously? How about brushing it off?
> 
> *Skittles - 9 mos. Blue Roan Mini Horse - $700 (Rush, NY)*
> 
> Date: 2011-01-25, 7:54AM EST
> Reply to: XXXXXXXXXXX [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located in Rush, NY. Very sweet and easy going with 1st series shots and coggins. Stands well for farrier and vet. Picture taken at end of Sept. 2010. Asking $700 will consider any reasonable offer.*Breed:* Miniature
> *Gender*: Filly
> *Birth Date*: Apr 16, 2010


 
oh my god!! I cannot stop laughing about this awesome exotic spotted shavings horse..You worded that perfect!!..


----------



## beauforever23

franknbeans said:


> Not too sure how you can really tell the color.....looks like an exotic spotted shavings horse to me! lol:lol:
> 
> Seriously? How about brushing it off?
> 
> *Skittles - 9 mos. Blue Roan Mini Horse - $700 (Rush, NY)*
> 
> Date: 2011-01-25, 7:54AM EST
> Reply to: XXXXXXXXXXX [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located in Rush, NY. Very sweet and easy going with 1st series shots and coggins. Stands well for farrier and vet. Picture taken at end of Sept. 2010. Asking $700 will consider any reasonable offer.*Breed:* Miniature
> *Gender*: Filly
> *Birth Date*: Apr 16, 2010



I so want him.... He'd make such a good addition...


----------



## Juniper

"exotic spotted shavings" horse. Ha, I laughed out loud at that one. You could get a job in catalog sales. Be one of those people who think of clever new names for the same old shirt colors.


----------



## beauforever23

quarter horse mare and quarter/welsh gelding available free to good home. 
it says horses-free to good home (westminster md) 

no picture... no phone number... no attached email address.... no information... yeah that just screams SCAMM!

cheyenne, horse for adoption(elkton)

cheyenne like the other is a great horse . great to catch great to grooom and to ride for all ages . for more info.please call xxx-xxx-xxxx. 

thanks. 

this says a whole lot. cheyenne, horse for adoption

need help cat/dog/horses feed(princeton)
In need of dog,cat and horse feed. Disabled due to back injury and head injury. Had animals before I got this bad. Just doing my best to feed them. If you can donate some food for them we appreciate it. If you wish to buy them food I would ask for Tractor Supply Cards. That way you know where the money really is going. There pics are here so you can see they are real. Thanks and God Bless. 

sorry, why don't u just get rid of them and give them a good home!!! 
Need Help Cat/Dog/Horse Feed


----------



## dressagebelle

Beau, I can see why someone would want to keep their animals especially if they had a bad accident or something, and the animals mean the world to them. But I personally would think it would be better of the person keeps maybe the one or two dogs or cats that really mean the most, and then finds homes for the rest if he/she really can't care for them anymore, and has to rely on others helping out by getting feed for the animals. I love how the ad for Cheyenne states that she's great like the other. The posting has expired, but it makes me wonder what "other" are they comparing her to, and would you really want a horse that is great like the "other".


----------



## CanyonCowboy

So many of these are funny, but this one is just sad. 11 years old and untreated lameness in two feet. I feel so sorry for the horse....

*Free TB Gray Gelding, 11 yrs. 16.2h ()*

Date: 2011-01-27, 7:44PM PST
Reply to: 

 
Free to good home only. Beautiful 16.2h grey TB gelding about 11 years old. A real sweet heart. Jumps 3ft. goes on trails and has show miles. He needs someone to dote on him. He is very lame now with foot white line and a abcess in another foot. After he is treated and grows out, he'll be fine. Should take 3 to 6 months to grow out. I don't have time or money to care for him the way he needs. Want a loving, caring home for my boy. Would make good teen horse.


----------



## beauforever23

I'm sorry people like that shouldn't even have horses... If you can't care for them, don't have them.


----------



## beauforever23

horse lease- horse lease
looking for stables around dallas to board my 2 horses. thanks
yeah that's all it says. I'm not joking.


----------



## dressagebelle

Hm no description of what they are looking for. Either they'll get no calls, or they'll get a lot of kooks just looking to have a free horse to ride or something.


----------



## A knack for horses

*This ad should be titled, "I'll take your unwanted, beloved horses for free and sell them at a profit to slaughter houses.":*

*Wanted your horses*

Date: 2011-01-08, 10:02AM CST

wanted your horses that nobody rides anymore. will pick up call pat XXX-XXX-XXXX thanks 


Location: XXXXXXXXX
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Geeze.. I don't know what else could scream "kill buyer" lol


----------



## apachiedragon

Um, okay....

MARE PONY AND SADDLE

"MARE PONY AND SADDLE - $250 (TRINITY)

Date: 2011-01-26, 7:30PM EST


pics coming soon"



Wow what a detailed ad you have there...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

So much detail! I can just picture that mare pony and saddle!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

*Pair of carmellow geldings - $3500 (wallans, TN)*


Two 15 hand china eyed carmellow geldings. One is a quarter horse and the other a passo. They are 10 and 12 years old. Both are gentle, anyone can ride them. The quarter horse has pulled a carriage. We hate to sell and they must go to a good home.

Pair of carmellow geldings


i never heard of a carmellow color before or a china eyed. my boyfriend said maybe they go vroom vroom with a mellow tone.


----------



## Tymer

TurnNBurn625 said:


> *Pair of carmellow geldings - $3500 (wallans, TN)*
> 
> 
> Two 15 hand china eyed carmellow geldings. One is a quarter horse and the other a passo. They are 10 and 12 years old. Both are gentle, anyone can ride them. The quarter horse has pulled a carriage. We hate to sell and they must go to a good home.
> 
> Pair of carmellow geldings
> 
> 
> i never heard of a carmellow color before or a china eyed. my boyfriend said maybe they go vroom vroom with a mellow tone.


Bahaha! When it said "carmellow" I thought of this:








(Carmelo Anthony)
Certainly not a horse!


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96

"China eye" is another name for a blue eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris

Nice horses

I have 2 broke horses and one not broke but getting there first one is a *faded black chestnut* gelding he is still a stud but is broke to ride very calm will not neck rein will walk with no problem is 16.5hh asking 550 
next is a 13.5hh mustang broke to ride is 7 years old has strong hoofs asking 350 for her 
the last horse is a 3year old *red roan palomino* QH horse great runner hasnt been broke to ride much but has been saddled, lead, haltered will listen to what ever you make her do very tamed horse will make a great horse for a rider asking 250 for her... 
there is nothing wrong with the horses just that they are to much work to be taking care of them dont want them no more, if you take them all i will let them go for 750..... 
call or txt


----------



## Poseidon

Hm...those are some oddly coloured horses.. And I love geldings that are still studs.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

It's a good thing they are selling them... They don't know anything about horses.


----------



## apachiedragon

I found these two amusing. 

This horse was used in a therapeutic program for Artistic children. Who knew the artistic needed therapy?
Paint Gelding Safe for Anyone

And I really think this little guy is adorable, even if he is a Quarter Pony Welsh App Arab. :shock:
will make some child or small lady a very sensible pretty pony - do-dad


----------



## Broski1984

I have a BEAUTIFUL Grulla Mare for sale. She will be 11 this spring. She is not ride able due to an injury as a baby. She has fantastic blood lines from Impressive, Poco Bueno, Mr, Tailwind. I will let her go for $300.00 if I can breed her this spring to my QH stallion and reserve the baby. You can keep the baby with her until its 4 months old then I can come pick it up when it's time to wean. She has all her shots/wormed and feet trimmed as well. She has a wonderful personally. No bite No kick, No cribbing very safe for kids to brush and love all over her. She would be ok to sit kids on and walk them around but no hard riding, Loads & easy to walk up to in the pasture. She’s so wonderful many people have told me it’s such a shame I can’t ride her, she’s such a great horse. Please call me at 717 *** **** if you have any other questions. 


That's right, folks, you can pay to keep their horse for them!


----------



## DieselPony

/\...I wonder if that Impressive bred mare should even be breeding.../\

I'm so glad I don't see any crazy horse ads around here. But I do have a huge pet peeve on ads. A horse is not a truck. Stop saying it is a 2005 model.

I did see this ad this morning:
"have been breaking horses for ten years. I will break your horse and it will be able to neck reign, respond to riders aids(legs, voice, hands). I am able to break trouble horses. To break a horse so beginner could ride it will take about a month. Have facility or I can come to you. Price can be discussed"

Just makes my brain bleed when a supposed pro can say the horse will be beginner safe in a month. Wonder if its still safe after a rest period....


----------



## Quixotic

DieselPony said:


> I'm so glad I don't see any crazy horse ads around here. But I do have a huge pet peeve on ads. A horse is not a truck. Stop saying it is a 2005 model.


I actually prefer if someone says the year their horse was born, instead of the age. I'm looking to purchase a horse right now, & a "3yr old horse" could mean they're turning 3 at some point this year, or it could mean they are 3 turning 4. It makes a big difference, since I need something that is actually old enough to be ridden. I'd much rather them say they are a 2007 or 2008 horse, instead of just stating their age.


----------



## Tymer

While looking on craigslist for ads...I found an ad for "FREE MANURE!" Well...That's one way to get rid of it...
I know it's supposed to be fertilizer, but really? Selling it for free on craigslist?


----------



## equiniphile

^I give away truckloads of free manure to gardeners.


----------



## Poseidon

Quixotic said:


> I actually prefer if someone says the year their horse was born, instead of the age. I'm looking to purchase a horse right now, & a "3yr old horse" could mean they're turning 3 at some point this year, or it could mean they are 3 turning 4. It makes a big difference, since I need something that is actually old enough to be ridden. I'd much rather them say they are a 2007 or 2008 horse, instead of just stating their age.


No, I think they mean the "model" part as if every horse born that year is going to look the same. I like that they say the year the horse was born, but I hate when they say "whatever-year MODEL". I agree, it sounds like a car or a thing rather than an animal.



apachiedragon said:


> This horse was used in a therapeutic program for Artistic children. Who knew the artistic needed therapy?


I laughed so hard when I read that ad. Bahahaha.


----------



## DieselPony

Poseidon said:


> No, I think they mean the "model" part as if every horse born that year is going to look the same. I like that they say the year the horse was born, but I hate when they say "whatever-year MODEL". I agree, it sounds like a car or a thing rather than an animal.


Yep, thanks that's what I meant . And yes, ideally the birth date, or month, will be put with the year. 

I explain a lot of horses in 'truck' terms for my bf (like gaits are gears), but for some reason the model thing still drives me up the wall.


----------



## Poseidon

Whenever I see an ad that calls a horse a "model", I imagine it spinning on a little turn table with a whole pile of clones around it. 

I'm glad someone else is annoyed with that term.


----------



## Quixotic

ohh haha I'm not sure I've ever actually noticed that term in an ad before! I'm going to start paying attention now to see if I find any like that.


----------



## Poseidon

It'll stand out. The first time I noticed it, I went back the read the sentence a few times to make sure they were actually talking about a horse. I notice it every. single. time. anyone says it now. grr.

The ones I notice it on a lot are the people who try to sound like they're quality breeders to make it sound better. At least around here anyway.


----------



## dressagebelle

I love the ads where people say "horse for sale, insert name is by so and so who is by so and so", ect. and spend the entire ad listing all the accomplishements of the various horses in a horse's bloodlines, but say nothing about the horse thats actually for sale.


----------



## Poseidon

dressagebelle said:


> I love the ads where people say "horse for sale, insert name is by so and so who is by so and so", ect. and spend the entire ad listing all the accomplishements of the various horses in a horse's bloodlines, but say nothing about the horse thats actually for sale.


Well obviously if it's got the genetics of accomplished horses, it farts rainbows. Didn't you know that?


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Poseidon said:


> Well obviously if it's got the genetics of accomplished horses, it farts rainbows. Didn't you know that?


baha! lmfao


----------



## IslandWave

Forrest is 15 month andulsion peruvian passo fina 1/4 horse gelding. Has had some ground work. He has had his hoof trimmed. 
He is a very loveing and friendly mild manner horse. 
He is in pasture in Pepekeo 
The dark horse is his Momma.
---

This one had me laughing in no time at all! However, I am a little worried... Is it normal for a andulsion peruvian passo fina 1/4 horse to have one hoof?


----------



## dressagebelle

haha, apparently so. I wonder how he moves lol. Such nice descriptions.


----------



## Arksly

I'm sure it would have to have wonderful balance. Or it could always just role around.


----------



## apachiedragon

This one seems a little bit creepy. Trade for guns?

bay ,gelding


----------



## A knack for horses

Why was this even put up as an ad?

*Flying Hawk Stables *

Date: 2011-02-09, 3:27PM CST
Reply to: 

 
I was woundering when they took over the stable? you never see anyone there poor horses are never outside(can u imagen life with out sunshine) Use to be so nice driving down freeway and seeing all those horses there. i have been by barn a few times to talk to someone but never seem to be anyone there. can anyone tell me where twelve oaks stables went? 


Location: XXXXXX
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## lacyloo

apachiedragon said:


> This one seems a little bit creepy. Trade for guns?
> 
> bay ,gelding


The add is gone but I would trade a horse for a nice rifle...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

A knack for horses said:


> Why was this even put up as an ad?
> 
> *Flying Hawk Stables *
> 
> Date: 2011-02-09, 3:27PM CST
> Reply to:
> 
> 
> I was woundering when they took over the stable? you never see anyone there poor horses are never outside(can u imagen life with out sunshine) Use to be so nice driving down freeway and seeing all those horses there. i have been by barn a few times to talk to someone but never seem to be anyone there. can anyone tell me where twelve oaks stables went?
> 
> 
> Location: XXXXXX
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 Weird....


----------



## Cali

8 year old mare horse for sale!! $ 400 obo. Horse is *sarrel* in color. Horse has been broken and can be ridden. I have a bad back and can't ride anymore. Horse needs a good pasture and nice owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

apachiedragon said:


> This one seems a little bit creepy. Trade for guns?
> 
> bay ,gelding


It says it's been flagged for removal... Maybe there's a good reason for that?


----------



## draftgrl

Well this aint a for sale ad, but thought it was worth puttin up anyways. I have seen this ad in our local farmers forum, green section, whatever you want to call it. Can't understand the balls this guy has to do this!



im looking for lots of horses........will buy any amount ..buy lots of them by the lb doug carlson i need some good broke horses to, will take ponys to


----------



## Marlea Warlea

I was looking on the horse deals website and there was a pally and the add said "this palamino has a very unusual colour: gold"
NO DUH BRAINIAC!! all pally's are gold!! ;P


----------



## Eliz

"have a 5 year old mare just had a pilly in jan she is a good rider i do not have pic of baby yet i will try to upload some soon i think she is 14 hands very nice markings she is a great horse pls call kevin at.."

A Pilly? And I guess the mare has good EQ


----------



## EquineLover

Okay, not a horse ad, but I found this on a site.

*How to read horse ads*

*BIG TROT*

Can't canter within a 2 mile stretch
*NICELY STARTED*

Lunges, but we don't have enough insurance to ride him yet
*TOP SHOW HORSE*

Won a reserve championship 5 years ago at a show with unusually low entries due to a hurricane
*HOME BRED*

Knows nothing despite being home-grown
*BOLD*

Runaway
*GOOD MOVER*

Runaway
*ATHLETIC*

Runaway
*NEEDS INTERMEDIATE RIDER*

Runaway
*NEEDS EXPERIENCED RIDER*

*DEAD* Runaway
*DEAD QUIET*

Just dead
*SPIRITED*

Psychotic
*RECENTLY VETTED*

Someone else found something badly wrong with this horse
*ANY VET CHECK WELCOME*

Please pay for us to find out what the [email protected]#$ is wrong with him!
*BIG BONED*

Good this has mane and tail or would be mistaken for cow
*DOING COURSES*

When tranquilised to the eyeballs and lunged six hours straight before
*WELL MANNERED*

Hasn't stepped on, bitten or kicked anyone for a week
*PROFESSIONALLY TRAINED*

Hasn't stepped on, bitten or kicked anyone for a week
*STARTED O/F*

Started overfeeding because can't ride
*SHOULD MATURE 16 HANDS*

Currently 13hh, dam is 14.2hh, sire is 15hh, every horse in pedigree back 18 generations is under 15hh, but *this* horse will defy his DNA and grow
*TO GOOD HOME ONLY*

Not really for sale unless you can

Pay twice what he is worth
Allow current owner to tuck in beddy-bye every night, and
Are willing to sign a 10 page legal document
*NO VICES*

Especially when he wears his muzzle
*LIGHT CRIBBER*

We can't afford to build any more stable and fences for this chainsaw
*NO TIME FOR HIM*

He's lucky to be fed
*EXCELLENT DISPOSITION*

Never been out of his stable
*GOOD TO CLIP, SHOE, BOX*

Clippety clippety is the sound his hooves make when he drags you across the yard as you try to box him
*FOR SALE DUE TO LACK OF TIME*

Rider cannot afford to spend any more time in hospital
*WELL BRED*

Mother and father are also brother and sister
*BLACK*

Brown and/or dirty
*SUIT EVENTING*

No brakes
*SUIT DRESSAGE*

No accelerator
*SUIT ANYONE*

Except us, we hate him
*ALWAYS IN RIBBONS*

The shows we went to gave complementary rossettes for all who entered
*ALWAYS PLACED*

The shows we went to were so small that there were no more than 3 in each class
*GOOD AT SJ*

All the classes we entered were minimus (jumps under 1 foot)


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOL! Sooo funny!


----------



## Gizmo

saddle bread gelding very very well broke horse

Wow didn't know they made horses out of bread these days.


----------



## Poseidon

He's looks very sweet. Especially for $400.. want him. The being made out of bread might be a problem though..


----------



## amp23

*wanted (please look)*

i want any unwanted horse the most i will pay is 150 dollars also *i would like a fence* please reply i have been wanting a horse for a couple of years must be able to be ridden but if you cant get that* i would love a colt* that i could train myself or an adopted horse or rescue horse but i can only take one *it needs to be a mare* if that is ok if not it could be a gelding thank you soo much God bless u! 



I don't think I would sell my horse to them.. Pay close to nothing and they don't even have a fence for it? Also needs to be a mare but they'd love a colt? Don't think you can have them both if you can only take one...


----------



## Gizmo

Wow, I really hope no one lets them have a horse, that is just stupidity.


----------



## uppidycowgirl

*
*

*half broke? LOL which half?
*

*Mustang Stud - $300 (Kerman,Fresno,Sanger )*

Date: 2011-02-06, 8:07PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Mustang for sale $300 dollars in good condition. Good stud horse, about 15 hands. Half broken, needs some work.


----------



## apachiedragon

In good condition? He's not an appliance or a car! rofl!


----------



## dressagebelle

haha, thats just sad. Good stud horse, half broke, sounds just like the kind of horse I've been dying to own.


----------



## Quixotic

This isn't a dumb horse ad, more of a rant - 
Why is it that when I ask to see a video of a horse I'm interested in, a seller sometimes will tell me something along the lines of, "I have a video, I just haven't been able to format/upload it yet," or "I keep meaning to get a video of him, I just haven't been able to do it yet," followed by, "maybe it will just be easier for you to come out & see him?" Could someone explain how me making a 5-hour round-trip drive to see their horse would be easier than them spending a few minutes uploading a video, or remembering to grab their camera/borrow one from a friend (or heck, use a cell-phone!) to get a quick video of their horse? I've gotten this same response several times, & it's getting a bit frustrating.


----------



## draftgrl

Here's a good one that just came up on CL yesterday....

Big Quarter Horse guilding must go.He is to much for me to handle anymore,He is 20 but has a ton of energy and I dont, needs some ground manners .Experienced Rider He likes kids I lead my grand kids on him but I have not ridden him in a long time..Sweet but like I said he needs someone to spend time with just him.Thank you Must go to good home Please! I love him but not enough pacience to work with him, needs some dental work done . Pelican Rapids Mn near Lake Lida.OR if you have pasture and want to just pasture a senior horse that would also be fine.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Some people just don't know how to use technology. I can barely work my mac computer let alone upload/download thingys.


----------



## Plains Drifter

*3 year old horse*
she is 3 years old _may be prego_ not shure *well* feed and *taken care of *$500. has to go to a good home.

*Two gorgeous quarter horses $250 for both obo*
We have two absolutely beautiful,* unpapered pure bred quarter horse* studs for sale. These two have always been together and we want them to go together when sold. If you take them both and find you want to part with one later that's fine. We just know wewould have our hands full if only one was to go. The *sorrel* will be 5 this spring and the *paint* will be 4. Both are large sized with lots of muscle. Neither is broke and need someone with experience and a better horse set-up than we have here. They need someone with a round pen or corral and we just don't have that. They stand a good 15-16 hands high and the sorrel has a halter on him. Please call with any additional questions. All reasonable offers will be considered.


----------



## A knack for horses

Plains Drifter said:


> unpapered pure bred quarter horse studs for sale.


Unpapered, but how do I know they are pure bred?



Plains Drifter said:


> These two have always been together and we want them to go together when sold


Buddy sour unpapered pure bred studs. Even Better!



Plains Drifter said:


> We just know wewould have our hands full if only one was to go.


Of course, why would you want one buddy sour horse around without his buddy? I understand that :roll:



Plains Drifter said:


> the paint will be 4.


Wait, I thought these were pure bred unpapered quarter horses? Maybe they are unpapered mutt horses? 




Plains Drifter said:


> Neither is broke and need someone with experience


Oh I'll take them now. They will make perfect breeding stallions because they have done nothing and apparently have an attitude.



Plains Drifter said:


> the sorrel has a halter on him.


???? I don't have a comment to that.


I'll bring a trailer over tomorrow, m'kay?


----------



## Cali

Thank goodness he has a halter on, that's a major selling point!
Sigh. How do such dumb people acquire horses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

*mare for sale ($800)*

17 year old tennasee walker about 17 hands high. couldent say anything bad about her. she is my daughtors horse and she has lost interest in ridding, she has ben used as a ranch horse and hunter jumper and all 5 games. she is very smart and loves attention. 

*spell check?!*


----------



## equiniphile

MUST GO MOVING IN SUMMER WILL HAVE NO BARN FOR HIM! stands 17 hands tall he is 7 years old still runs like a chram!! listens very well very good with small and big kids too! we have children so thats how i know he is safe too be near one. he is brown in color. must be sold ASAP! need to find he a loving farm or someone with enough love for him please i take cash only no games please dont waste our time if not inersted thanks for understanding i just had to many set up time and not show and waste my time or cause us too lose money from work thanks again hope to hear from u soon! sorry the last two pics he was too busy eating his hay in barn 

Spell check much?


----------



## dressagebelle

Hmm... has halter on? Screams "you are 10% more likely to catch him than the other horse, but still gonna have to work at it" to me. 

And the 17 hand tall 7 year old, hmm "we have kids thats how I know he's good with them", well exactly what do you mean by good. He's seen them, and doesn't care, or you've actually had them on him, and he's been fine? Runs like a charm, hmm...why would I want a horse that runs like a charm. Maybe if he jumped like a charm, or did trails like a charm, or did barrels like a charm, but just plain "runs like a charm" sounds more like all he likes to do is run.


----------



## equiniphile

dressagebelle said:


> Runs like a charm, hmm...why would I want a horse that runs like a charm. Maybe if he jumped like a charm, or did trails like a charm, or did barrels like a charm, but just plain "runs like a charm" sounds more like all he likes to do is run.





equiniphile said:


> still runs like a *chram*!!


Not even a charm, a _*chram*_ ;-)


----------



## Poseidon

"Im looking for a team of Percherons, i prefer a young untrained team that i can train the way i want them, and ive never started a team on my own.... So thank you for any information"

Erm...yeah. I want your untrained horses, then I want you to tell me how to train them.


----------



## uppidycowgirl

*At least this guy is honest... do you think "once he is caught" means... "you better have a catch pen to catch him"... hmm and he really doesn't say how LONG you have to warm him up....
*

*7 yr. gelding - $250 (laton)*

Date: 2011-02-13, 5:48PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

this is a 7 year old gelding. green broke. After he is caught and warmed up he rides pretty good. 978-5054 



 Location: laton
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## dressagebelle

Haha, that horse seriously has the look of "oh so you think you can catch me...just try it buster". Cute horse though. Just looks a bit mischevious.


----------



## Poseidon

"Cool horse

coming 3 year old roan filly shes halter broke and is not registered just tryen to get rid of the unbroke horses..... she is the collest horse ive ever seen she changes color ever 2 weeks in the summer and fall... she is a nice horse needs work but has potential.... 200 obo"

Hm.. I just want her for the two weeks she'll be a bay, thanks.


----------



## Cali

Just found this one
"3yr old quarter/arab stud - $2000 (Del Valle)


3yr old quarter/ arab cross 100% broke beautiful color and fast learner she even knows a few tricks if intrested email me"

since when can mares be studs? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uppidycowgirl

dressagebelle said:


> Haha, that horse seriously has the look of "oh so you think you can catch me...just try it buster". Cute horse though. Just looks a bit mischevious.


He has that "flight" mode stance!!!!


----------



## Poseidon

"Kid's Horse!

Very well broke 4 year old mare. She stands around 14.1 hands. Claire has been ridden by all ages since she was 20 months old. She loves water, and will go anywhere you ask her to. When she was born she was a early foal, and the very tips of her ears were froze a little, it doesn't effect her disposition at all. She is very nice, easy to catch, bridle, saddle, loads and ties like a dream. We have worked cattle off of her also. She is used to all kinds of small farm animals."

I know some people start their horses early..but being "ridden by all ages since she was 20 months old"? really?


----------



## apachiedragon

And what in the world does frost-bitten ears have to do with disposition?


----------



## equiniphile

Free Horse to good home..Rilie is a two year old stud..He is in great shape..We got him for an 11 year old girl last year..He is too much for her to handle and has been running with a mare..He does rear up and bites..He needs someone who is EXPERIENCED. Rather than getting him fixed, we chose to get a broke horse for our daughter. He was really gentle until he started feeling his wild oats!!! If interested..I will e-mail photo's..Only contact me if you are serious and really care about animals......Thanks for looking.....


----------



## Poseidon

apachiedragon said:


> And what in the world does frost-bitten ears have to do with disposition?


Clearly she should be self-conscious of her ears and not want to go out in public. I imagine it would be difficult to ride a horse that's too embarrassed to leave her stall or paddock. Haha.


----------



## equiniphile

Not for a horse, but a trailer :lol:

The floor of the storage under the manger has a few rusted spots. That's mostly cosmetic, but wanted to note. If you plan to have a wedding reception in it, that would be a huge problem, but if you're just hauling horses who have no greater wish than to take a dump on the floor, it's all good.


----------



## dressagebelle

The horse with the frost bitten ears, could be sensitive, and could be a bit more touchy about her ears, and isn't. But man riding her since she was not even 2 years old, is probably gonna mean she isn't going to last as long, and is going to have problems later in life with joints. I love how someone got a STUD for an 11 year old girl to handle and ride, put him in with a mare, expecting I'm not sure what, cause being in with a mare 24/7 is going to make him unmanageable, not to mention get the mare pregnant unless she's fixed or was already bred. That was just a disaster waiting to happen. At least they are giving him away for free and not asking a large amount of money for him, but still changes aren't that great that he's going to find an awesome home. Not many are going to want to have to pay to have him gelded, and then work through his problems, even if he is "free". The stupidity of people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Delfina

> nice horses for sale call for details and pics might have what you want not junk nice quality horses xxx-xxx-xxxx


Oh so very informative...... and doesn't scream Horse Trader in the slightest....


----------



## twh

Here is a wanted ad I found:

_Pony wanted for a very deserving young girl , a large pony gelding , 13.2 or larger, does not need to be fancy but must be an easy keeper , vise free and willing to be trailered , cross tied , good with blacksmith vet etc . 8 to 15 year old fine . Must go English and have a nice demeanor. We really are in search of a donation but will consider an inexpensive purchase_


----------



## noogie the pony

I found an add on craigslist that said "
a 9year old reg Tenn Walking Mare, sorrel Has bin shown........UTD on shots and coggins.This mare is broke to death great!!! She's also bred to eather a 15.2 walking mule or a spotted walking horse, Owner was almost certin it was his black and white spotted walker....perfect gates!! can eather be sold with or without baby she's due in march owner wanted something to ride now only reason for selling penny, dosent have alot of room for several horses!! please call for more info" aren't mules infertile? and i think eather is spelled either!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I'm more worried about the "Broke to death!!!!" part lol

And have a wedding in a trailer? Thats kinda weird to say...

If I had the room and money I think I would take the 2 year old stud, He is still young enough to do something with.


----------



## noogie the pony

QUOTE -ShutUpJoe
OR The blind riding the blind!

<Hes kid safe if u put him in a round pen just keep reading u c y hes easy for farrier leading loading and catchin. 16 hands hes a blue merle and white color. 14 years old. Trail rides. Need EXPERIENCED horse owmer hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*. only had him for a month was ematiated when i got him. he needs a clean pasture and run. do some research he isnt useless. GOOD home a must!! Price is almost free or trade for a young gaited horse or pony or western saddle. I dont have the rite place for him hes stall kept rite now. call/text8596638297 Hes voice camand knows walk on, step up, step down, woah, and easy down. I REPEAT EXPERINCED HORSE OWNER and HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?[/QUOTE]>

:rofl::rofl:seriously i almost peed in my pants when i read this!!!


----------



## Sunny

Here is a winner.

"Blue eyes has great ground manners and* is a great trail horse*. Would make some childs christmas wish come true. He is a sweet heart and loves attention too. Sweet, and beautiful and a colt. Ice bathes, ties, picks up all four. 

*If you need your cabinets redone or need designer doors, mantiles, or any wood work, please call -number- for a free estimate and portfolio of work*."

Not only is the seller a wood master, take a look at the great trail horse.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Lack of Information:

*horse for sale - $600*

Date: 2011-02-14, PST
Reply to: 

 
(***) ***********


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Ok, is it a Warmblood, a quarter pony, a percheron or a Draft cross? Also, what about his movement??? He's maybe a blue roan. And while currently (at 4YOA) at 15HH, he'll mature at around 15HH. I think he's pretty, whatever he is.



*Fantasy Looks Baroque Fluid Sturdy Warmblood Gelding 15hh - $2000 ()*

Date: 2011-02-13, M PST
Reply to: ]




Sale is only due to the fact that owner has fallen ill.. seriously ill Hot Rod is with his trainer in Ramona until sold. This horse has a heart of GOLD and movement to die for Location: XXXXXXX Primary Breed: Draft Cross Color: Grey/ Blue Roan? Other breed: Quarter Pony Other breed: Percheron Date Foaled: 2007 Gender: Gelding Current Height: 15.0 HH This boy is very athletic and powerful 4 yr old gelding. He is under saddle and doing very well. Great confirmation and a beautiful apple butt with a short back. Built very much like a sporty Gypsy horse but with feathering like a Fjord or cross. He turns a gorgeous silver gray in the summer, right now he is a bit darker now its winter. I question whether he is a roan of sorts, with his very dark points. No matter what, he is definitely flashy. He has nice feet and great, thick, bone structure without being blocky. He is willing and loves to please. He free jumps in the pasture for fun! First pic is summer coat, last pics taken this week during training in winter woolies. His head has a natural arch and is very giving to the bit. He will be about 15 hands or just under when fully grown, he is that coveted, very sturdy and athletic smaller warm blood. Hot Rod has the gorgeous High Knee action and wow factor plus. Slight feathering, very fancy looking boy, grey with dark points, gorgeous head, structure and movement. Must see his movement. Must see his movement. Must see his movement. Must see his movement. Must see his movement. Must see his movement. This guy could be one of those $10K advanced youth mounts in time. He has what it takes. Currently in training Please call trainer at 

*Breed:* Warmblood
*Gender*: Gelding
*Birth Date*: Jan , 2007

*Call *


----------



## A knack for horses

Sunny said:


>


I said I'd never meet a hideous horse.....I stand corrected (color wise).

And that looks like a _perfect_ trail horse.:roll:


----------



## dressagebelle

I swear it looks like that baby's eyes bug out the sides of his face. Freaky if you ask me. Not horrible conformation wise, but definitely not a nice color, hate the eyes, and really, "great trail horse" I do so hope that no one has been on him before. I wonder what breed he's supposed to be lol. I love that they give more information about the wood working they do than about the horse they are trying to sell.


----------



## noogie the pony

i found this one but it isn't _that_ bad.

5 yr. old paint ,blue eyes, 
has had some training will consider trade 
contact Misty @ XXX-XXX-XXX

anything else? you want to tell me what kind of training?

:lol:


----------



## Quixotic

*I wasn't aware that horses needed assembly...
*

*MALE QUARTER HORSE - $700 (TAMPA FL)*

Date: 2011-02-15, 10:10PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Beautiful quarter horse for sale, wormed and superb fitness, about 5 years old. He has no vices, no kick, no bite and easy to assemble but recommended experience to do it. 
Thanks. 


 Location: TAMPA FL
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Quixotic

The picture cracks me up!

*Passaphino Horse - $800 (brooksville)*

Date: 2011-02-15, 4:49PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I'm selling my 11 year old passaphino horse for $800.00 obo Her name is Tater Bug. Nice horse, very lovable if interested please call xxx-xxx-xxxx ask for Karen. The horse is about 13and a half hand high 



 Location: brooksville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## A knack for horses

I want a passaphino!!!


----------



## uppidycowgirl

*I do not even have words for this one!!
*

*Looking for a deaf horse (Bakersfield)*

Date: 2011-02-17, 6:49AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I am looking for a deaf horse to use for mounted shooting. Horse must be broke to ride, SOUND and sane! 
I will pay a fair price and the horse will have an absolutley wonderful home. 



 Location: Bakersfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## equiniphile

uppidycowgirl said:


> *I do not even have words for this one!!*
> 
> 
> *Looking for a deaf horse (Bakersfield)*
> 
> Date: 2011-02-17, 6:49AM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am looking for a deaf horse to use for mounted shooting. Horse must be broke to ride, SOUND and sane!
> I will pay a fair price and the horse will have an absolutley wonderful home.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bakersfield
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


WOW. Ever heard of TRAINING? Yes, that's the thing that most people use to get horses with fully functioning ears to trust them enough that the sound of a gun doesn't spook them!

I do give them credit though for taking on a horse that most would pass up.


----------



## HNS101

Crazy horse for sale
$2,000
hi I have a jet black quater horse gilding for sale
he is though CRAZY he will jump pature fences, bite you, kick you, and charge at you, he will be a great kids horse though
although "killer" has had a saddle on him but has not been ridden 
I'm asking $2,000 firm price
•••••••
R U KIDDING ME?? WHAT A GREAT NAME!!! & I NEVER KNEW A BITER, KICKER, JUMPER, & CHARGER WOULD MAKE A GREAT KIDS HORSE??? & WHAT THE HELL IS A GILDING? please learn how to spell xD & $2,000!!!!? *hits head on wall* some people 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Wow..... :0


----------



## equiniphile

HNS101 said:


> Crazy horse for sale
> $2,000
> hi I have a jet black quater horse gilding for sale
> he is though CRAZY he will jump pature fences, bite you, kick you, and charge at you, he will be a great kids horse though
> although "killer" has had a saddle on him but has not been ridden
> I'm asking $2,000 firm price
> •••••••
> R U KIDDING ME?? WHAT A GREAT NAME!!! & I NEVER KNEW A BITER, KICKER, JUMPER, & CHARGER WOULD MAKE A GREAT KIDS HORSE??? & WHAT THE HELL IS A GILDING? please learn how to spell xD & $2,000!!!!? *hits head on wall* some people
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Man, that's my next horse! I've always wanted to spend a hard-earned 2k on a worthless killer!


----------



## HNS101

ikr? lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I saw that this morning in the Fresno section! Left me speechless, too.



uppidycowgirl said:


> *I do not even have words for this one!!*
> 
> 
> *Looking for a deaf horse (Bakersfield)*
> 
> Date: 2011-02-17, 6:49AM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am looking for a deaf horse to use for mounted shooting. Horse must be broke to ride, SOUND and sane!
> I will pay a fair price and the horse will have an absolutley wonderful home.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bakersfield
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Sunny

I believe the one about "Killer" is a fake ad.
People do put up ads just to be stupid, and it sounds like one of those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Sunny said:


> I believe the one about "Killer" is a fake ad.
> People do put up ads just to be stupid, and it sounds like one of those.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I dunno, some people really do think horses sell better when labled as "wild".


----------



## Sunny

It's just the wording on this one that makes it sound purposely ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## uppidycowgirl

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I saw that this morning in the Fresno section! Left me speechless, too.


I find it hard to believe what people but in their ads!!! Must have no horse experience or they are just not real bright!! :?


----------



## Gizmo

noogie the pony said:


> QUOTE -ShutUpJoe
> OR The blind riding the blind!
> 
> <Hes kid safe if u put him in a round pen just keep reading u c y hes easy for farrier leading loading and catchin. 16 hands hes a blue merle and white color. 14 years old. Trail rides. Need EXPERIENCED horse owmer hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*. only had him for a month was ematiated when i got him. he needs a clean pasture and run. do some research he isnt useless. GOOD home a must!! Price is almost free or trade for a young gaited horse or pony or western saddle. I dont have the rite place for him hes stall kept rite now. call/text8596638297 Hes voice camand knows walk on, step up, step down, woah, and easy down. I REPEAT EXPERINCED HORSE OWNER and HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?


>


OMG! Seriously! That is just awful, I feel so bad for that horse, probably stupid owners made it blind. Poor thing. Seriously the blind leading the blind! I hope no one is that stupid and actually believes this owner. Gizmo is only half blind and I have to stop him from running into trees and stuff all the time. Grrr this just ticks me off, I'm sorry.


----------



## apachiedragon

Gizmo, I have one that is completely blind, and I cannot imagine what a mess that would be, as I have to be his eyes for him any time he is not in the pasture with his "seeing-eye" horse. Although it is pretty funny to picture...


----------



## LadyDreamer

*Two horses for sale - $600 (Liberty, KY)*

Just a snippet from the ad: *"I have a paint Quarter Horse 4.3 hands high and an Appaloosa pony that is about 4.1 hands high. They have both grown up together and are very good pasture buddies. I would really like for them to go to the same home because of that reason."

*Wait? What? How tall are they?


----------



## Quixotic

paint for sale needs home fast !!!! - Handsome










hello  i have a calm black/white paint stud for sale or trade . he is super sweet and quite . he dont call out for mares or anything i can take him on trails the rodeo with mares he dont care about them . ((i dont think he knows he has balls )) he has no stud like acts at all ! grate for kids or people that dont know how to ride . boom proof! im selling him cuz i want something faster . handsome is the kind of horse to do western pleasure or trails . if u have a questions please feel free to call/text or email


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Cute picture! lol


----------



## Poseidon

Are they at a Drive Thru?

Yep. It says on the ground. awesome.


----------



## Carleen

This one isn't for a horse for sale, but it sure made me laugh so I figured I'd share.



> DO YOU LOVE MUD?
> WOULD YOU LOVE TO MARCH IN THE MUD IN YOUR BAREFEET AND BE PAID FOR IT?
> WOULD YOU LOVE TO SMASH UP OLD CARS WITH SLEDGEHAMMERS AND BE PAID FOR IT?
> IF YOU ANSWERED YES THEN THIS JOB IS FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> I AM LOOKING FOR A MUD MARCHING PARTNER WHO WOULD LOVE TO MARCH WADE AND MIX MUD IN BAREFEET EVERY SATURDAY$30.00 DOLLARS.THE JOB IS A LOT OF FUN AND IS GREAT EXERCISE.WE WILL BE MARCHING IN STICKY RED AND GREY CLAY IN OUR BAREFEET THAT WILL BE USED FOR POTTERY LATER ON.YOU MUST BE IN GREAT SHAPE AND HAVE STRONG LEGS AND BE ABLE TO MARCH IN THE MUD FOR HOURS AT A TIME.YOU MUST LOVE MUD AND YOU MUST ENJOY MARCHING IN THE MUD IN YOUR BAREFEET.IF YOU WOULD LOVE THIS FUN MUD MARCHING JOB PLEASE LEAVE YOUR NAME PHONE NUMBER AND A DETAILED MESSAGE AT THE ABOVE E-MAIL ADDRESS.THIS IS A SERIOUS JOB FOR SERIOUS PAY.SERIOUS INQURIES ONLY.ANYONE CAN APPLY.I AM ALSO LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO HELP ME SMASH UP OLD CARS WITH SLEDGEHAMMERS.THE JOB IS A LOT OF FUN AND IS A GREAT STRESS RELIEF.YOU MUST BE ABLE TO HANDLE A 10LB SLEDGEHAMMER.



Oh, craigslist!!


----------



## CanyonCowboy

So, the only picture they have of him is peeing? 



*FREE TO GREAT HOME ONLY ()*

Date: 2011-02-22, 7:55AM PST
Reply to: 


WALTER IS A MASTER TRAIL HORSE AND NEEDS A GOOD HOME 

CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION 

I HAVE TO MENY HORSES WALTERS DAD IS MOVING AND SO HE NEEDS A GOOD HOME 

WALTER IS A KIND SWEET HORSE PERFECT IN EVERY WAY YOU CAN BARE BACK AND CLIME A MOUNTAIN HE WILL MAKE SURE YOU ARE SAFE !! 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2228145208


----------



## Gizmo

^Wow... that is a great add and picture.


----------



## Carleen

Lol, you've got to love the ALL CAPS thing too. Why do people think that makes their ad better? Are they trying to hypnotize me into believing them?


----------



## noogie the pony

_6 year old Paint* Guilding* named Splash. He is a calm and loving horse. I love my horse but I do not have the time to spend riding him because of my children being in sports and being involved in time consuming activities between my job and kids. I am selling my horse because I feel like he deserves to have an owner that has time to spend with him and will give him the ride time he needs. He is very healthy and I have all his coggins paperwork. *He is registered even though he is a guilding*. I would like to sell him to a loving family. I am asking $1000 for him or best offer. If interested please call ____ to inquire._ 

Why could a "guilding" not be registered?


----------



## apachiedragon

Gracious, he has a cute face, but that "guilding" needs some groceries!


----------



## mswp27

Amarea said:


> Yes, yes they are  But I will admit that I posted my soon to be Ex in the pets section! "Free Dog to good home. Humps anything that moves. Neutering didn't help."
> 
> I kid you not! I REALLY did do that!


Hahahahaha that is so mean!! But it's the best thing I've heard all day!!


----------



## apachiedragon

One of my pet peeves is when the ad tells you they are registered, but they don't tell you what they are registered as. There have been a ton of "registered ponies" in my area lately. WHAT KIND OF REGISTERED PONY? "Pony" is not a registry. And this person is also addicted to the little pause dots. Heck, I use them more than I should, but holy cow.

"Registered Pony Gelding (mt.airy)

Date: 2011-02-21, 10:22AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

9yr old registered sorrel pony gelding...he is 13hands tall..sweet loves attention....very gentle....rides with halter an lead rope or can saddle him up an go...no problem.....he is FAST an cuts super quick.....when i bought him i was told he had been used as a barrel pony....i have not run him on barrels to find out....he is being ridden daily...he is not a beginners horse he is for an experienced rider...when you get on him he is ready to go..he can be stubborn..not spooky around dogs 4wheelers golf carts but things he has never seen before he steps to the side like hes tryin to get away from it but no running off or anything like that....no kick buck or rear....hes pretty easy to catch .he has a current coggins...this fella needs a job....may be willing to trade for goats, mini mares, mini jenny or for app gelding 4-10yrs old no older.......asking $300......for more info an pics email or call/txt"


----------



## Gizmo

apachiedragon said:


> Gracious, he has a cute face, but that "guilding" needs some groceries!


I agree, and he looks like he lives in the trailer park. Weird


----------



## my2geldings

CanyonCowboy said:


> So, the only picture they have of him is peeing?
> 
> 
> 
> *FREE TO GREAT HOME ONLY ()*
> 
> Date: 2011-02-22, 7:55AM PST
> Reply to:
> 
> 
> WALTER IS A MASTER TRAIL HORSE AND NEEDS A GOOD HOME
> 
> CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION
> 
> I HAVE TO MENY HORSES WALTERS DAD IS MOVING AND SO HE NEEDS A GOOD HOME
> 
> WALTER IS A KIND SWEET HORSE PERFECT IN EVERY WAY YOU CAN BARE BACK AND CLIME A MOUNTAIN HE WILL MAKE SURE YOU ARE SAFE !!
> 
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2228145208


OH MY GOSH! hilarious!! I didn't even notice thats what it was! I LOVE this thread, always guaranteed a good laugh! thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## my2geldings

*2004 AQHA Brood Mare - $750 
*

Date: 2011-02-20, 1:25PM MST
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]
I appreciate the honesty of this one, tho if all it takes for her to sell the horse is to "buck off a rider"...yikes!



2004 AQHA sorrel brood mare. "Fancy" was ridden all summer as a dude horse, but bucked off a rider, so I can't use her on a dude string...so I'm selling her as a brood mare. 
She is very flashy, has excellent conformation and has dun's in her pedigree, so she may throw you some color. 15HH, sound, easy to load and shoe, UTD on worming and shots. $750 OBO 



 Location: Livingston/Bozeman
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Quixotic

My2Geldings said:


> has dun's in her pedigree, so she may throw you some color.


LOL I love how the chestnut mare is going to suddenly throw out a dun gene :lol:


----------



## drafteventer

I love these! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gizmo

My2Geldings said:


> *2004 AQHA Brood Mare - $750
> *
> 
> Date: 2011-02-20, 1:25PM MST
> Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I appreciate the honesty of this one, tho if all it takes for her to sell the horse is to "buck off a rider"...yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 AQHA sorrel brood mare. "Fancy" was ridden all summer as a dude horse, but bucked off a rider, so I can't use her on a dude string...so I'm selling her as a brood mare.
> She is very flashy, has excellent conformation and has dun's in her pedigree, so she may throw you some color. 15HH, sound, easy to load and shoe, UTD on worming and shots. $750 OBO
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Livingston/Bozeman
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Usually rich people go to dude ranches. If she bucked someone they probably got mad and sued or something happened and now she is forced to sell. It was probably the person riding her, that made her do it though.


----------



## BecArabian

i saw someone advertising a 12.5hh QH i thought they might mean QP but they meant QH ? i don't think they know how tall QH's are and that there is no such thing as a 12.5hh horse lol 

mines not very funny so please keep them coming so i can have my afternoon laugh lol


----------



## 888vegas888

*calm,gjentle, frindly, undersand acktions*

Ad Type: for Sale
Status: *Pending*
Name: tessy
Breed: Arabian
Gender: Gelding
Color: Black
Height: 7.1 hands
Temperament: 1 (1 - calm; 10 - spirited)
Date of Birth: December 2006
Age: 5
Registered: Yes
Location: Florida , FL 00501
Country: United States
Price: $450









very calm tempared horse for adoption she is really healthy good looking and is now ready to be given to any lovely home that is ready to show to it that love that every horse will love to have . she has been registered and has all current pictures and documents contact us if interested in the puppy


Sooo, let me get this straight. This horse is calm, GJENTLE, FRINDLY, and UNDERSANDS ACKTIONS??

In the details, the horse is a gelding. In the description, they refer to the horse as "she." Can you make up your mind?

This horse is located in Florida, FL. Last time I checked, there was no town in FL called Florida.

Also, this horse is apparently 7.1 hh. Imagine that! A 7.1 hand arabian! HA!

Contact us if interested in the puppy?? Shoot me if i'm wrong, but i believe that's a picture of a pony.


----------



## equiniphile

Bahahaha. With the peeing one, I think they were trying to show that the horse parks, and the only way they could make him park was if he peed *giggles*


----------



## Salila

I had fun with this. Lets see... where to begin...

"I have a smooth TWH for sale. She is over 10 years old and will only follow another horse. You can put anybody on her and she will only follow the horse in front of her. She is a great trail horse."

She's a good trail horse... because she only follows the horse in front. What if the horse in front walked off a cliff? Then the rider would really be screwed.

For sale by the same guy:

"I have two mare Palomino walking horses for sale. Both mare are not quite two yet and are very friendly."

He knew the other ones were TWHs... why not these two? 

Also, the one picture shows one of the fillies standing, head up, with some out-of-picture hauling on the lead rope so hard that the halter is twisted around, not to mention the fact that the lead rope wasn't even clipped to the bottom ring but to the right hand square ring by the nose. Ugh.

Also while browsing craigslist I saw an ad for "Garden- horse" and thought "WTF is a garden horse?" Turns out they were selling horse manure for the garden, lol.

Gah.. and then... "2-1/2 YR OLD BAY QUARTER HORSE STUD" and the picture is of a gangly thing with terrible conformation and looking a bit hungry, and it goes on to say "AMOUR IS A 2-1/2 YEARS OLD QUARTER HORSE (POSSIBLE MIX). HE HAS A GREAT PERSONALITY. HE IS GREEN BROKE. HE IS GREAT WITH KIDS. HE IS USED TO BEING AROUND DOGS. THIS PET NEEDS A GOOD HOME WITH SOMEONE WHO CAN GIVE HIM MORE ATTENTION." Yeah, all in caps. 

And while it's not a horse, this one I found too darn hilarious to pass up. I laughed so hard I think I cried.

"Late 1800's horse barn for sale"
"large horse barn for sale two stalls, large pass through opening ,3 loft spaces ,tack room,storage bins feed trough and other areas fro i dont know what. very long hand hewn beams and rough cut lumber in great condition barn is water tight so the wood is in great shape. buyer disassembles and removes from property."

Because barns are so easily taken down, moved, and reassembled. lol


----------



## apachiedragon

I saw one today for a 19 yr old TWH stud. "Never been ridden...had 1 job his whole life...hahaha" Because yes, that's something to brag about. :shock:

The same seller had a mare in foal, and a two yr old TWH mix for sale. Backyard breeder anyone?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

haha. Just came across this one:


QUARTER HORSE FILLIES (----)

Date: 2011-03-05, 6:27AM CST
Reply to: ----

I have 4 reg. quarter horse fillies skipper blood back ground for sale going to be big horses the one's ma is 16 hands good head hip on these girls come take a look chestnut in color with white on legs yrlings in age 300-500 dollars depending on horse *I will take more if that will make you like the horse better* . thanks call --- --- ----

Location: ----
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2248205399


I'm not even 100% sure what s/he means by that. lol


----------



## Poseidon

Erm...If you want to pay me more of your money, you might like my horse better. What does that even mean?


----------



## BecArabian

OMG i love that 7.1hh arabian that is a mare and gelding at the same time:?never heard of that..lol...and i don't even know what that means ShannonSevenfold.........


----------



## OnlySamwise

just found this one the other day.. ya on craigslist lol

9 year old stud real quiet but when you ride him he bucks. he stands and everything as long as you give him treats. he will go anywhere as long as he wants to, otherwise he will flip over and step on your head. he's real tall he's like 16/7/ thats real big. the biggest in hawaii. he will go english, western and eastern . He only bit 4 of my fingers off; i still have 1 more on my right hand so he's not too much of a biter he's not gelded so he's worth even more money. he's sound; real sound !! whatever that means but he only limps a little bit when he runs. he seems to run better on his front legs kinda like hops around . i'm asking 25000, no less. he also cuts."


seriously, this was on there :lol:


----------



## Poseidon

What..? That kind of sounds like a joke. 

I'd love to learn to ride Eastern though.


----------



## Sunny

Yes, that was a joke ad.

That's what sucks about free ads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

Lol, this is what I pictured when I read that he rode Eastern.


----------



## Gizmo

*Taken in 1996…on Memorial Day weekend…at Potter Valley Rodeo…on my AQHA gilding…Mr. "Raleigh"…we won both Junior & Local Barrels that day♥♥♥ I would clone this horse if I could!!!...Has there been a horse in your life...that you would like to clone..?*


Seriously gilding? This was on a proffesional, well known horse companies fb page! And was put up by them! The i isn't even next to the e.


----------



## apachiedragon

"10 Year old golden palomino mare. AQHA registered king and whimpy blood line. Has a high frog on right hoof but it doesnt bother her looks or the way she rides. Very sweet and loving. Good ridding horse! -$750 OBO."
10 yr old golden palomino

A high frog? What does that even mean? I AM glad to hear she is a good ridding horse. Unless what she's good at ridding herself of is the rider...

And did anybody else notice that the above picture of the stocky steel grey pony changed to some barrel racing horse when the forum got updated earlier today? Weird...


----------



## apachewhitesox

And did anybody else notice that the above picture of the stocky steel grey pony changed to some barrel racing horse when the forum got updated earlier today? Weird...[/QUOTE]

I did notice. I almost thought it was a different post. Interesting...


----------



## apachewhitesox

quiet hansome bay gelding

Horse name: Nibbles Colour: Bay Sex: Gelding Age:8 Height: 15.0 Rider level: Beginner
Quiet Dark bay gelding around 15.hh 4 year old, very beautiful quality looking young guy, good on roads smooth paces, been through Woodford town without an issue, good to tie up, lovely nature, good to handle, REDUCED to make room $1,200 

Apparently they can't decide what age he is 8 or 4 and he is hansome. 

Colour: bay Sex: gelding Age: 8 Height: 16.2 Rider Level: Beginner
Quiet natured 16.1-2hh gelding, has no buck, rear, kick etc, in him, no rubbish, kind loving nature, been sitting out in the paddock getting fat due to no time with too many other horses to work will make a good quiet trail riding horse with little work, we have another truck load of horses due in, in the next couple of weeks and need room, from what I know of him I would Say He would be the type of horse that would make a beginners horse once he is in work again $500 

Horse name: Puzzles Colour: bay Sex: mare Age: 10 Height: 15.1 Rider level: Beginner
Quiet natured bay mare around 15.1hh, good plodder type to ride, but due to lack of time and too many horses to work at once puzzles has been running around out in the paddock getting fat she will be a little green due to no work, she has no buck, kick, rear, etc in her, would suit someone after a plodder to plod around there yard or to take trail riding, we are only selling her cheap due to we have another truck load of horses due in, in the next couple of weeks and need room $500 

I don't know I could be wrong with the last two but it sounds a bit sus to me. All the adds were by the same person


----------



## apachiedragon

If they are "bringing in another truckload of horses", I'd be willing to bet trader. Probably picked them up cheap at auction and looking to turn them over quick to make a fast buck. They probably haven't had them a week or more, but they want it to sound like they have. (Note the comment, "from what I know of him" in that one ad)


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ thats exactly what I thought


----------



## apachewhitesox

Unbroken. Bought a couple of months ago with swollen fetlock that I hoped would go down. It did go down a fair bit but has flared up again a week or so ago. I have been using him as a companion for my competition horse but have recently bought a young one so he is no longer required. He doesn't appear lame in the paddock and is not sore to touch, but it is very obviously swollen. It may heal, he may make a trail/pleasure horse as is or he would suit being a companion. He has held condition very well with me. He will be going to sales when I can get there next if not sold before. Asking $250 but open to offers. 

It also said he was only 4 years old. Wouldn't you call a vet???


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I saw on today that was cute! They said that their horse was "very nice to hack (She's like riding a sofa!)"


----------



## lilkitty90

sad thing is... i know where this is at.. and i've seen this horse! around. she lives in my home town.
*11 yer old thourowbreed horse - $800 (granite falls n.c.)*

*i have a 11 year old thourowbreed mare for sale, she rides smooth, good listener, saddles great, shoes great, real good horse, have to sale, relocating, i will take 
800 obo, sorrel with white strike on face, she is 16hands, call*


----------



## Horse Trouble

I thought this ad was refreshingly honest:

For Sale:
9 year old chesnut mini stud. No papers. This mini is NOT child-friendly - he has no manners, will bite, kick, rear and strike out. He needs to be gelded and taught some manners. He has absolutely no training and is a challenge to even LEAD.

He is not up-to-date on needles, wormer or feet.

He is definitely a project and the price reflects this!

$200 FIRM


http://www.singlestride.com/


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Wow.. No sugar coating in that!


----------



## uppidycowgirl

I think I want to get my horse one of these vests....think they are horsey people....NOT!! my 1st thought was that it was stolen stuff...?

I HAVE 2 VEST FOR HORSES ONE IS COMPLETE THE OTHER HAS A SMALL TEAR 
ONE LEATHER SATTLE 
MOUTH PICE AND LEATHER 
AND A STICK 
AS IS 150 CASH IN CLOVIS 
JUNIOR 940-0799 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## 888vegas888

:lol::lol::lol: I love the "mouth piece and leather" hahahahaha
You see, here on planet Earth, we call that a bridle.


----------



## Poseidon

"AND A STICK"

What? Like a lunge whip or something? Or a legitimate stick?


----------



## apachiedragon

uppidycowgirl said:


> AS IS 150 CASH IN CLOVIS


Um, what does this mean? The whole ad sounded weird, but this baffled me.


----------



## uppidycowgirl

apachiedragon said:


> Um, what does this mean? The whole ad sounded weird, but this baffled me.


The town that it is for sale in is Clovis, Ca.. )


----------



## noogie the pony

_does anyone else think this is strange?_

*16 hh dappled gray geilding(registered) - $1200I Have a 6yo 16 hh gray geilding for sale,bought him and he is just to tall for us to ride....he is regstrd wid papers,very laid back horse...utd coggins*


----------



## amp23

too *tall* for them to ride? usually the problem is that the horse is too short. and he comes *wid* papers? hmm..


----------



## Ray MacDonald

He actually looks like he could go for something more drafty...


----------



## Chardavej

amp23 said:


> too *tall* for them to ride? usually the problem is that the horse is too short. and he comes *wid* papers? hmm..


Oh that would be me looking for shorter horses, and also most of the people here at my barn. Getting old, knees aren't what they were (why is when I was younger I never THOUGHT about my knees? Could run and jump off stuff and never think about them. Now everything I do physically there they are, right front in my thoughts?) so I need something shorter and easy for me to get up on. Plus I'm not as slim as I used to be either.


----------



## apachiedragon

Chardavej said:


> Getting old, knees aren't what they were


That does make sense. It was funny because your legs looked so long in the pictures (if that's you in the photos) that it made the horse look short, lol. I know all about bad knees, they suck. That's what's great about mounting blocks.


----------



## apachiedragon

You know what I don't get? Selling a horse that is absolutely perfect for anyone to ride, no vices, no problems, perfect trail companion blah blah blah, and then at the end of the ad, "May Trade". Um, if the horse is so perfect, why would you need a trade? (And what's even worse are the ads that say selling because of too many mouths to feed, and then STILL say, "may trade" for this or that type of horse, pony, mule, etc. What's THAT about?)



> Great trail horse- may trade!! - $900 (NC)
> 14.2h 12yo bay grade gelding. Many, many trail miles. We have ridden him in the mountains and he is safe and careful over rough terrain. Will go anywhere you point him. He is my go-to guy when I need a horse for an inexperienced rider on the trail. I have also used him to pony colts.
> 
> I recommend an intermediate or advanced beginner rider as he is not what I would call a "plod along" type. I have taken him out with gaited horses and he keeps up with no trouble. He is forward and likes to walk out on the trails but is not pushy.
> 
> 
> This guy is an easy keeper- does not require shoes, and he gets along with other horses. He's been turned out with every horse I have and does fine with all. He loads, cross ties, bathes, clips and has been hobbled. He is up to date on shots, has a current coggins, his teeth were floated last fall and he is on a deworming schedule.
> 
> *****MAY TRADE*****


----------



## ShannonSevenfold

apachiedragon said:


> You know what I don't get? Selling a horse that is absolutely perfect for anyone to ride, no vices, no problems, perfect trail companion blah blah blah, and then at the end of the ad, "May Trade". Um, if the horse is so perfect, why would you need a trade? (And what's even worse are the ads that say selling because of too many mouths to feed, and then STILL say, "may trade" for this or that type of horse, pony, mule, etc. What's THAT about?)


I agree with the thing about people saying they have too many horses to feed, but yet their horse is listed for trade. But as far as the thing about "if the horse is so perfect then why sell/trade it" - My mare is absolutely wonderful. Perfect beginners horse. Experienced on the trails. Dead broke. Loads of miles. No health problems. But she is for sale or trade. Why? I love her to death, but she's just not what I need right now. I really want a horse that has a little more get-up-and-go and a little less...boring for lack of a better word. Sometimes, horse just aren't exactly what people are looking for. That doesn't make them bad horses at all.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

"not for beginner handler as she is fully aware of how special she is"
in a horse sales mag
bah ha ha ha!!


----------



## 888vegas888

16.1 Chestnut

^^^that there is a good one...

and the video of that same horse with "really pretty english type movement"




Looks to me like he's just really spirited and excited.. and quite a video you have there of just shooing and chasing him aroung the feild. you can hear him snorting and blowing and huffing and puffing through the whole thing.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Reminds me of that other one with the priest and the horse needed to have surgery because her was a roarer?


----------



## dressagebelle

You know I've seen western pleasure type horses move like that when excited and having been penned up for a while, and yet you get on and start riding, and they get that slow jog, and lope. Tail flagging, and high stepping does not an english horse make. He is actually pretty cute though.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood

> I have a Appy cross Mare that is between 2-4 yrs of age. I think she will be a pony she is green broke and just needs to be finshed out. You can put a saddle and a briddle on her but she really dont know what to do, but she will not be hard to finsh out. She is a smart little girl Im asking $200 OBO.


"*I THINK SHE WILL BE A PONY*"

smh


----------



## Sunny

The pony thing isn't even what concerns me. It's the "She's green broke but doesn't know what to do under saddle."

That isn't green broke, that's "will stand to be saddled and bridled."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13

> just found this one the other day.. ya on craigslist lol
> 
> 9 year old stud real quiet but when you ride him he bucks. he stands and everything as long as you give him treats. he will go anywhere as long as he wants to, otherwise he will flip over and step on your head. he's real tall he's like 16/7/ thats real big. the biggest in hawaii. he will go english, western and eastern . He only bit 4 of my fingers off; i still have 1 more on my right hand so he's not too much of a biter he's not gelded so he's worth even more money. he's sound; real sound !! whatever that means but he only limps a little bit when he runs. he seems to run better on his front legs kinda like hops around . i'm asking 25000, no less. he also cuts."
> 
> 
> seriously, this was on there :lol:
> ​


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:... I take your word for it, but man, there are some RETARDED people out there. :shock:


----------



## apachiedragon

I saw one this AM that made me go :think:

The header was *JUST IN TIME FOR BREEDING SEASON!* The ad was for a gelding.


----------



## equiniphile

apachiedragon said:


> You know what I don't get? Selling a horse that is absolutely perfect for anyone to ride, no vices, no problems, perfect trail companion blah blah blah, and then at the end of the ad, "May Trade". Um, if the horse is so perfect, why would you need a trade?


 A lot of people buy green horses and sell them after they've trained them, a lot of times trading them for another prospect horse.


----------



## Quixotic

*paso fino gerding - $800 (sprin hill)*

Date: 2011-03-18, 4:42PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

12 year old paso fino gerding bearutful very good ride very sweet and friendly 14 hands trained ride westen love ride with companions please serious inquieres only xxx-xxx-xxxx gerold 



 Location: sprin hill
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## apachewhitesox

wow i got confused reading that ^^ paso fino gerding


----------



## Gizmo

His spelling is horrible but at least he has some good conformation pictures of the horse.


----------



## Gizmo

HORSE 4 SALE

HELLO I HAVE 3 HORSES FOR SALE ONE 25 YR OLD APPY MALE VERY GENTLE BROWN AND WHITE NICE HORSE CAN JUMP RIGHT UP ON HIM BARE BACK . GREAT WITH KIDS . NEXT IS AND BLACK AND BROWN THROUGHBREED 6 YRS OLD FEMALE VERY NICE GIRL NEED A PLACE WERE SHE CAN BE RIDDEN ALOT VERY NICE GIRL SHE JUST COULD NOT CUT THE TRACK LIFE NO ISSUSE JUST NOT THAT FAST . AND THIRD IS A 2 YR OLD APPY MALE NEEDS SOMEONE TOO START WORKING WITH HIM BUT I BET HE WILL BE A GREAT HORSE VERY FREINDLY SWEET BOY I WOULD SAY HE WILL TAKE TOO IT VERY GOOD CALL ME FOR PICS AND ANY INFO THANK YOU RICK please call if you want these animals and if you do come see them and want them there will be a non refundable dep. too hold them please remember we are are selling them at a low price is just for feeding them and coring for them this winter the longer they are here the price will go up thank you 603-796-6225 leave message some one will get back too you other email me and we will get back too you be sure if you say you are comming then please do if not call us thank you again 



 Location: BOSCAWEN NH
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

























Yeah it looks like you really fed them. This just ticks me off.


----------



## equiniphile

^I love how he states he has three horses for sale, and goes and gives descriptions of 4 horses. Also how there is absolutely no possible way we can get ahold of them, we're supposed to call and leave a message!


----------



## dressagebelle

He only gave a description for three, the appy mare, thoroughbred mare, and appy male. I like the cow, wonder if he's selling the cow too. He obviously has at least one other horse that he isn't selling at least in this ad, that probably needs a better home too. Poor horses are so skinny, and it looks like the first horse has some skin problems or something along her top line. Its a wonder no one has complained about the horses in the condition the pictures show them to be in.


----------



## apachewhitesox

oh no I feel so sorry for those horses


----------



## noogie the pony

I saw a *palometto* horse for sale!


----------



## 888vegas888

Free mustang

i dont even know what to say about this one...


----------



## Poseidon

Is the horse "red in color" or the halter? Because I'm really only in the market for a horse with a red halter.


----------



## iridehorses

You need to follow this ... as I see it, you get a lame horse and/or another one that is harder to ride - the lame horse needs care. You pay $75/month to take care of their horse for a few months then they get it back when they are "on their feet".



> *2 horses for lease - $75 (xxxx)*
> 
> Date: 2011-03-19, 11:00PM EDT
> Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Hello I have 2 quarter horses I would like to lease to someone with a nice stable. Misty is a 14 yr old registered paint gray and white mare she can be ridden by anybody even kids she was trained by a 13 yr old girl. Misty is as sound as could be but has a puncture wound on her back left leg. She is currently on antibiotics and bute.we will provide her medicine.. all you will need to do is provide a clean dry place for her and keep her leg wrapped until she heals. And dreamer is a 7 yr old black gelding he needs a little more of an expirienced rider because he can be jumpy. They both are shoed. We do not want to sell either horse but would like to find someone to lease them for a few months so we can get our lives back in order. Lease fee is 75 dollars a month for each horse with a written contract. Please email me for more information or to set up a time to come see them. Thanks and have a blessed day.


----------



## dressagebelle

Interesting, I know that especially now people are trying to lease out their horses, as they don't want to sell them, but are having a hard time affording them, but to try and "lease" one out that is currently injured, and needs care above and beyond feeding and cleaning of stalls, and basic attention is just not right. 
As for the mustang, has it had the halter on it for the last 3 years that its been in the pasture? Right off the bat that horse is going to cost a pretty penny, as I doubt that the horse has had its regular shots, farrier work, teeth will need to be done, and of course the time and resources to rig stuff up in the "large" pasture so that the person MIGHT have a better chance of catching the horse, and then of course who knows whether or not the horse loads into a trailer. I do have to say, at least the guy isn't trying to sell the horse to an unsuspecting buyer. I would love to see pictures of said horse though, and see if it really is what the guy says it is.


----------



## apachiedragon

What will happen with the mustang, more than likely, is some preteen girl with a "Black Stallion complex" will show up and get themselves killed.


----------



## equiniphile

dressagebelle said:


> He only gave a description for three, the appy mare, thoroughbred mare, and appy male.


 Oops, my bad, thought the black and brown tb were two separate horses


----------



## dressagebelle

Nope though I should have commented on that lol. Black and brown on the same horse hmm... which is it really black, or brown. There, commented on it lol.


----------



## Gizmo

So I showed the local horse rescue place the ad and I don't know what they did or if they got complaints about the pictures, but they re-posted the ad without the pictures this time.


----------



## Carleen

> FOR SALE: MISS AMERICA
> 7yr old 16.1hh TB Mare unraced. Suitable jr/am jumper/eventing. Schooling 3'3 courses solid flatwork with lead changes. No vices, sound, excellent ground manners. *No trying out*. Free to good home Contact Eliza ***-***-****


Gee you think there's maybe a reason they're giving her away free?


----------



## Quixotic

I'm hoping they just mean they won't let her go out on a trial period. But wow, I wonder what's wrong with her if she's free.


----------



## Texana

Oh just TOO funny!!! Totally made my day!!! Thanks:lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald

If she actually is that good why would she be free?


----------



## Gizmo

Will give to an experienced adult horse person---5 yr. old bay (may turn grey) morgan/arab cross, gelding, 15 hands. Sound, healthy, easy keeper (does not get grain). Trailers, good for farrier and vet. I started him under saddle last spring but I had very little time so we did no more than walk. He's had some professional training. I can't afford to send him for more and I don't have time to work with him consistently. I can't lead him. When he is afraid he doesn't run he fights. We are afraid of each other, very bad combination. For the right person he could be amazing. If I can't find him a new home before the vet comes to give spring shots on April 21, I will have to have him put down.

If he is bay how do you know he may turn gray? If you can't even lead him why did you even train him to ride yet. And why didn't the professional do it? WTF would you have to put a perfectly good horse down, its obvious that the person owning him is the problem. There are plenty of rescue places around here that take in horses if you give the horses to them. So stupid!!!! Grrrrrr....


----------



## lildonkey8

so these are some I found...
"STANDARD BREAD 6YEAR OLD - $700
This is a six year old standard bread he is a stud but well mannard he's about 16hand's he has not been fooled with a hole lot he will go wherever you want him to he is a good horse though he doesn't want to stay in gait he like's to trot if somone had the time to mess with him he will be a fast hourse $700o.b.o text XXX XXX XXXX or call XXX XXX XXXX I can text or email pic's "

these were some another person saw...not me
I seen once an 8 year old mare, she was the dirtiest looking thing in the world. The ad said she have never been touched and was left in the pasture from the time she was born. It also mentioned she'd be a wonderful Christmas present for young childern. They wanted $9500 for her!

I seen another mare, a 'broodmare'. They said she 'very good at making babies' 'very nice babies' 'would make a fine broodmare for years to come' ...it also mentioned she had never had a baby live more then 7 months of age. they wanted $5000 for her.

A 2 year old colt. Saying that he didn't need to be gelded because he's in a pasture with 10 mares he doesn't mount them and they haven't had any foals yet so he must be infertile. My friend actually bought this colt, he was a fine colt once gelded, just had a stupid owner...we went back and looked at the ads for him a year later...there where 9 ads for foals for sale from the same man...I guess the mystery of who bred those mares will remain a mystery...
And then a ad for a gelding for sale. But the horse in the pictures was a mare.

"Registered Half Arabian. Registered Name: LOTTA MOMENTUM (barn name "Oprah"). Her sire is black arabian stallion Momentum NA (Nationally accredited western pleasure), Dam was AQHA LottaChocolate Power, who has amazing western and halter bloodlines. She has been in training with Joe Reser of Setting Sun Training Center in Wakarusa, IN since Dec.2009 and has been under saddle approx. 60 days. She has a sweet personality, great size (15.1 and growing) and bone density. She is destined to be notch western horse, possibly even halter. She is SWEEPSTAKES NOMINATED."


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ well that was uh interesting


----------



## cebee

*Horse wanted ASAP!!! For fair! - $500 (Middleville/Grand rapids)*

Date: 2011-03-21, 10:26PM EDT
Reply to: see below 



Wanted! Horse for fair. I am in a 4-h group and is in need of a horse, will take almost any horse for free or $500 and less. But doesn't want something older than 16. Doesn't care if its broke or not. But not less than 2 years of age. please no horses that have health issues. If you have tack to go with it as well that would be great. please contact me at xxxxxxxx


----------



## Juniper

cebee said:


> *Horse wanted ASAP!!! For fair! - $500 (Middleville/Grand rapids)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxx


Why do I think these people have an unrealistic idea of horse ownership and the costs associated with it?


----------



## amp23

Juniper said:


> Why do I think these people have an unrealistic idea of horse ownership and the costs associated with it?


Agreed, same thoughts exactly.


----------



## cebee

Im trying to figure out just what they want to DO with the horse.... if they dont mind a horse who is not even broke... am just imagining a bunch of pre-teen girls thinking their 4-H group can break and show a horse...


----------



## Darla719

inaclick said:


> or if both could talk:
> "Are we there yet?"
> "How the f.. should I know?!!"
> "You sure this is the manege, this doesn't feel like sand"
> "How does it feel then?"
> "Alaska!!!"


OMG I'm dying from laughing so hard! HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Darla719

These posts have made my day one of the best days in a long time as far as needing a good o'l fashioned laugh out loud! Here is one I found this evening, which I think should get the "Longest Sentence Award" in the history of English language:

*8 yr old Sorrel Gelding - $400
*

Date: 2011-03-24, 10:58AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have an 8 yr old sorrel gelding been kids horse most of his life and he has seen many of trails has good hard blk feet never had to put shoes on this horse just had feet trimed and coggins pulled, wormer and shots done last sat. he is sound has no socks just a white blaze he has NO BAD HABITS he is the type of horse you can leave in the pasture for 7 months and just one day just jump on and go no buck, kick or bite you can call or text me at anytime xxx-xxx-xxxx i can send you pics over my phone thank you for looking please give red a good home thank you for looking 



 Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
I picture this guy posting from his phone while running to make it to the bathroom on time.


----------



## HollyBubbles

I saw one for a pony the other day, it was a decent advertisement except for the part that said the pony was supposed to mature to 10.6hh and the dam was measured 10.4hh.

I don't know about the rest of you, but if the dam is 10.4hh, shouldn't that mean she is 11hh, considering each hand is supposed to only go up to .3?


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

uppidycowgirl said:


> *I do not even have words for this one!!
> *
> 
> *Looking for a deaf horse (Bakersfield)*
> 
> Date: 2011-02-17, 6:49AM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am looking for a deaf horse to use for mounted shooting. Horse must be broke to ride, SOUND and sane!
> I will pay a fair price and the horse will have an absolutley wonderful home.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bakersfield
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## lildonkey8

uppidycowgirl said:


> *I do not even have words for this one!!
> *
> 
> *Looking for a deaf horse (Bakersfield)*
> 
> Date: 2011-02-17, 6:49AM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I am looking for a deaf horse to use for mounted shooting. Horse must be broke to ride, SOUND and sane!
> I will pay a fair price and the horse will have an absolutley wonderful home.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Bakersfield
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Oh. My. God! I LOL at that!


----------



## apachiedragon

There are so many things wrong here, where do I start?

_Horses

Date: 2011-03-31, 9:40AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

4 horses for sale- i have a 15yr old palomino mare she rides but she has a bad limp not really sure why she does i bought her like this...she was underweight when i bought her an she is still a little underweight due to her having a baby....the baby is still with her as i have no way to seperate them she is also for sale she is 9 months old she is halter an lead broke.....i would prefer them to stay 2gether they are very attached to each other but can be seperated.....$300.00 firm for them 2gether....i also have a 4 yr. app gelding he is around 15hands he rides good just needs some more work as he is young an dont know much....he does not buck kick or anything like that....he was not rode for a year got him out about a month ago got on him an he rode just fine....he is not a cowboy horse....he likes to go slow......he had a very bad past before i got him an was in bad shape i want him to go to a good home were he will be taken care of just like he has since i have had him...he had a bad experience with a horse trailer when i first got him....he will load it just takes him time as he is still nervous about being loaded an he is a 1 person horse...he dont like men....he took up with me but he is just not my kinda horse...$600.00 obo.......i also have a 9yr old registered pony he is a sorrel he rides...he can be rode by kids but he has a mind of his own an he tends to do what he wants so he needs an experienced rider....i was told he had been used for barrels when i bought him but have never ran him...he is fast an cuts quick......he rides bare back with halter an lead or with a saddle either way he dont mind...asking $200.00 obo email for any questions more info or for pics or call/txt ......good homes are a must for these horses....i wont just let them go to anybody!!! _

Horse with a bad limp, no clue why, she just does? And you bought her that way? O-kayyy. No vets where you live, I guess. Well, okay. But the thought that the mare and foal need to be sold together because they are attached? ROFL! Well, duh. You never weaned them. Of course they are attached! And a pony that can be ridden by kids, but does what he wants. So what it should say is pony can be sat on by kids, as long as that's all they want to do... And then the famous line, "good homes are a must for these horses....i wont just let them go to anybody!!!" Because, yes, they are so well off where they are...


----------



## SugarPlumLove

3 year old female 1/4 horse mare 
holter broke 
good with loading 
black and white 
good with feet 
moving, must sell 
$500 obo 
xxx-xxx-xxxx 

Location: xxxxxxxxxx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: xxxxxxxxx


Haha I wonder what breed this is? 3/4 female and 1/4 horse? lol


----------



## SugarPlumLove

22 year old quarter horse mare. Winters very easy. An oldy but a goody. She has old front shoulder injury but is still able to be ridden a couple hours at a time. Good with all kinds of animals. Was a working ranch horse for 15 years. 


A couple of hours at a time? no wonder it has a shoulder injury people!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

so I ran across this one this morning...

***** is a beautiful paint horse that is one of a kind and needs a one of a kind owner that knows their horses and know how to really ride he is the cadallac of horses.He does high ho silver like the long rangers horse !!He needs a nice handed own .Kids can't ride him !! 

This is the first paragraph...I was done at this point. The kicker, they want $3,500 for this horse. 

EEEEEEK! I read - looking for a sucker willing to pay me too much for a rearer.


----------



## dressagebelle

Title is Buy 2 horses get 1 free...or BEST OFFER
"BOB"-19 years old, Aranbian, Chestnut color, and is good with children and beginner riders. 
"Whisky"- 9 years old Araibian, Dark chocolate color, and needs a strong rider. 
"Storm"- 3 year old American Sattle breed, he is grey and is Green broke plus 

Bob, Whisky, Storm all have fun characteristics, their very loving and easy to handle my family and i love them dearly but need to find a new loving home. TACK INCLUDED! 

PIPE CORRAL FOR SAL:E 

First, they spell Arabian wrong TWO different ways, and of course the saddlebred is not spelled right either. Buy two get one free hmm...why is one free but the other two are worth money? And which two are you paying for, and which one is free? And of course there is no actual price listed anywhere in the ad, just a phone number to call. I just can't get over the spelling of the breeds.


----------



## RedTree

Do you need a lawnmower??

We have two mini stallion ponies for sale who are NOT suitable for children's pony but would make a very good lawn mower!

Please contact me on 0409481102

Thank you


^^^^ that is just stupid


----------



## lildonkey8

It IS dumb!


----------



## amp23

*Free Horse. Excellent pasture ornament (Kingsland)*

Date: 2011-03-31, 10:18AM EDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]



I have an old bay Paso Fino 14.1hh horse that I am having a very hard time keeping weight on. She was the best riding horse I ever had up until this winter when she dropped weight. Now I feel she is too thin for me to ride. She is spook proof, bomb proof, super smooth and forward going on trail. stops with ease (even in a halter) and stands without figiting. She would be a perfect pasture ornament or confident child's horse (I only say confident because she is not a dead head) She is a Paso Fino and prefers to go along at a very, very smooth clip rather then canter. It's hard to get her to canter. She will flat walk with no problem at all. Even a child can make her walk out. 
She is free fed coastal hay but very thin.


----------



## amp23

*Bay QH Gelding - $400 (Brunswick)*

Date: 2011-03-06, 4:50PM EST
Reply to: see below 



I have a 5-year-old quarter horse (not registered) for sale. He is update on coggins, deworming, and ferrier work. He is the perfect horse for me, but not for my daughter. He is fast and rarely spooks on trails. Is a great lead horse and can be riden by himself all day long. Never bucks or kicks out, *but occasionally will give a little rear*. My daughter loves to ride, but he just isn't a childrens horse. Price is negotiable to the right home. Call me at ***-***-****. I also have 2 western saddles (1 old & 1 new and hardly used), 2 blankets, and 2 full bridles for sale. 



Don't think I want a horse that will rear.


----------



## Sunny

I don't really see anything wrong with either of the above two ads. At least the second seller was being honest. I had to sell a rearer once and mine was worded similarly.

And I think the "lawnmower" one posted was supposed to be funny, or cute. I don't see what is wrong with it. I think they just want to make the point that they aren't suitable for kids, but could do fine with something/someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

> Golddy - Chestnut Quarter Horse Mare
> 
> $3,000 Golddy
> Hichcock, Texas 77591
> Breed:	Quarter Horse	Sex:	Mare
> Color:	Chestnut	Birth Date:	Jan 1, 1997
> Height:	14.0 hh	Weight:	0.0 lbs
> Registry:	N/A	Reg. #:	N/A
> In Foal:	No
> Markings: white spot on stomach
> Temperament:
> 
> 3 / 10
> 
> 
> 
> Additional Comments:
> *good with people but she cant see *


Uh, can't see means BLIND stupid!


----------



## Sunny

? I don't see what is wrong with that one, either. Just because they used "can't see" instead of "blind"? They are synonyms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

Well still. That's sort of an obvious thing


----------



## Sunny

Exactly. It's obvious that "can't see" means blind, so it shouldn't matter which wording they chose. Saying "blind" wouldn't have changed anything, except saved the seller from typing two characters.

If you wanted to point out the ads stupidity, what about how they're asking $3,000 for a blind horse, and include no other details aside from it's blindness? That is was boggled me, not their word choice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

kinda "boggled" me , too, bit i didn't mind bringing it up


----------



## equiniphile

I think the lawn mower one was cute. That alone will make you remember the ad 

The last two on the last page just look like honest ads. Be glad they're telling you the horse rears instead of letting you figure it out on your own.

lildonkey, that's like saying that all horse owners who say "sorrel" instead of "chestnut" are stupid because they're _obviously_ the same thing.


----------



## Poseidon

This isn't a horse, but for boarding about a half hour away from me.

_HAVE ROOM FOR A COUPLE OF HORSES. MY PLACE IS SMALL. BUT, CLEAN & QUITE. 8X10 BOX STALLS,GRAINED DAILY. NICE RIDING.NO GRAVEL ROADS. ONLY IF YOU WANT TO. $170.00 PER MONTH. BEEN BOARDING HORSES FOR 30YEARS. HAVE REFERNCES_

Only if I want to what? Drive on gravel roads? Have my horses grained daily? Board at your barn? Pay $170 a month? I am so confused.


----------



## amp23

The "pasture ornament" just caught my eye. Even the horse is free, it's old and vet care still needed. 

On the other I just thought the seller should point out those problems when a buyer inquires about the horse and tells their experience level when asking about the horse rather than just putting it out on the original add 

Neither is really that dumb but they just caught my eye


----------



## nworkman82

equiniphile said:


> Not for a horse, but a trailer :lol:
> 
> The floor of the storage under the manger has a few rusted spots. That's mostly cosmetic, but wanted to note. If you plan to have a wedding reception in it, that would be a huge problem, but if you're just hauling horses who have no greater wish than to take a dump on the floor, it's all good.


Hahahahaha. Nice
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

Poseidon said:


> This isn't a horse, but for boarding about a half hour away from me.
> 
> _HAVE ROOM FOR A COUPLE OF HORSES. MY PLACE IS SMALL. BUT, CLEAN & QUITE. 8X10 BOX STALLS,GRAINED DAILY. NICE RIDING.NO GRAVEL ROADS. ONLY IF YOU WANT TO. $170.00 PER MONTH. BEEN BOARDING HORSES FOR 30YEARS. HAVE REFERNCES_
> 
> Only if I want to what? Drive on gravel roads? Have my horses grained daily? Board at your barn? Pay $170 a month? I am so confused.


Sorry but I really don't really see the problem with this ad. Some places expect you to grain your horse if you they need it but they offer to do it. As for the gravel road, that is a little odd but I understand it to mean that you can avoid the gravel unless you need to cross it or you want to go some place that is only accessed by the road. $170 is the cost per month - why is that confusing?


----------



## Sunny

I think that what Poseidon is saying is that it isn't clear what exactly they are referring to when they say "only if you want to." Only if I want to _what_? If they mean grain, they should have placed "Only if you want to" by the grain comment, not two remarks later. If it is gravel roads they are talking about, it could have said, "Gravel roads, but other roads are available for use, as well," or something like that. It's just the wording that is confusing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

It didn't make sense to me either. I read it as "only if you want to" board at their place. Well, why would they put that in there then? Surely nobody will call unless they want to... lol.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

*mare & colt - $300 (loudon)*

Date: 2011-04-06, 10:54AM EDT


qh mare & colt mare has got some age on her shes about 14 hh the colt is a filly 2 weeks old with great color mare rides great .the biggest one is the colts full brother in the pic. he is 2 yo to give an idea what the colt will turn out to look like.call 



 Location: loudon
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



























so i didnt know that a colt could be a mare and a filly.


----------



## Poseidon

I think those are the type of people that use "colt" and "foal" interchangeably, rather than "colt" just meaning male foal.


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ that and also I think the "colt mare" bit is just bad punctuation


----------



## apachiedragon

Poseidon said:


> I think those are the type of people that use "colt" and "foal" interchangeably, rather than "colt" just meaning male foal.


Ugh, that is one of my pet peeves. It's not that hard to learn colt and filly. That's like learning rooster and hen.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

apachiedragon said:


> Ugh, that is one of my pet peeves. It's not that hard to learn colt and filly. That's like learning rooster and hen.


very true I hate it too!


----------



## Lis

14hh Appiano gelding, coloured cob x Appaloosa. 5 rising 6 years old. Strong sturdy pony. *Half leg type horse*. 

Now this may be my own confusion but half leg?


----------



## dee

Even tempered stud colt. Should mature to 15 hh. Good stocky body. 

Recently had a baby and can not devote my time to the colt. I really need him gone today. Bring cash and your trailer. 

I do have his sire's papers. I had purchased him. But never got the chance to put the papers in my name. I am willing to send those with the lucky new owner. 

This colt has been to one show. Very mellow. Loves attention. I just need him gone today. 


Location: xxxxxxx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











Cute horse, but what good are his sire's papers going to do?:???:


----------



## AupairLady

It´s very funny. I registered today here and I am estonished to find this thread here. In our German Horse Forum we have the same thread! 

May I ask where where you find the Ads? Before I will come to UK I want to look for a horse to ride. Perhaps you can tell me which sites are most popular. I´m searching in the area near to surrey.


----------



## equiniphile

AupairLady said:


> It´s very funny. I registered today here and I am estonished to find this thread here. In our German Horse Forum we have the same thread!
> 
> May I ask where where you find the Ads? Before I will come to UK I want to look for a horse to ride. Perhaps you can tell me which sites are most popular. I´m searching in the area near to surrey.


 Well, here in the U.S. some of the most popular are horseclicks.com, equine.com, equinenow.com, horsetopia.com, dreamhorse.com, and craigslist.com.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SkyeAngel

In the UK I would try Horses for Sale & Ponies for sale | Horsemart (which is where I found my horses) or Horses for sale - Ad Horse UK. Horses for sale. You could also look at Equine World UK: About Horses, Riding Horses, Horses For Sale (look under classifieds), or seach for horses on United Kingdom jobs, cars, property, free classifieds and more - Gumtree.com.

Good luck!


----------



## apachiedragon

There's nothing particularly wrong with the written part of the ad, other than no info. But the picture? A full sized Aussie saddle on a 34" pony? A pony that looks seriously ticked off, if you ask me.



> PONY FOR SALE - $200 (EAST BEND)
> 
> pony for sale, approximately 5 yrs. old. 34 inches high. Call MIKE at


----------



## iridehorses

What may be even scarier is that someone may have tried to "ride" her like that.


----------



## dee

iridehorses said:


> What may be even scarier is that someone may have tried to "ride" her like that.


Which may be why she looks so ticked off!:lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Anyone in need of a "Seattle"????


Horse Seattle - $300
Horse Seattle


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Or this one...

horse for sale death broken. 
14 year old Mexican horse for sale. Great for rodeo and other competitions. Very good w kids and only asking for $2500 

"Death broken" made me chuckle....l


----------



## apachiedragon

death broken - that's cute, lol. But what exactly is a Mexican horse?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I wondered that myself Apachie! I'm tempted to request pics...lol


----------



## franknbeans

And "great for rodeo" could mean a whole lot of things!

Here is one I happened upon tonite......

8 year old TB mare, was a bay but it now covered in mud from head to hoof thanks to wny weather. Has attitude and would be good(if I had time to work with her) she is a ex-race horse, eats like a pig and craps like a horse. She is about 16 hands, she is in love with my Mustang gelding and both are being stupid. Oh ya, $500 each...she would go English and as for him, who knows!!! UTD on shots and coggins (both). No pictures and not going to take any. Email if interested, this is not a joke. 

Hmmmm....not sure WHAT to say!


----------



## glitterhorse

franknbeans said:


> And "great for rodeo" could mean a whole lot of things!
> 
> Here is one I happened upon tonite......
> 
> 8 year old TB mare, was a bay but it now covered in mud from head to hoof thanks to wny weather. Has attitude and would be good(if I had time to work with her) she is a ex-race horse, eats like a pig and craps like a horse. She is about 16 hands, she is in love with my Mustang gelding and both are being stupid. Oh ya, $500 each...she would go English and as for him, who knows!!! UTD on shots and coggins (both). No pictures and not going to take any. Email if interested, this is not a joke.
> 
> Hmmmm....not sure WHAT to say!


it's sad they even has to say "this is not a joke"..if they were planning on selling the horse from an ad like that they must be reallllll stupid


----------



## glitterhorse

apachewhitesox said:


> ^^^ that and also I think the "colt mare" bit is just bad punctuation


 actually that wouldn't make sense. They probably meant to say foal mare (I think their reasoning is colt=foal). A little confusing, but they could have just said filly. I don't think that person is very educated on the horse terminology (;


----------



## Quixotic

apachiedragon said:


> death broken - that's cute, lol. But what exactly is a Mexican horse?


Actually, I think I know what they're talking about. At the camp I worked at 2 summers ago, 80% of our lesson ponies were these little horses from Mexico. The barn head called them "Mexican Mustangs", but I have no idea if that's proper breed terminology or not. They were all about 14-15hh. Some had been doing the camp thing for years, & some were blatantly still babies (probably 3 or 4) who didn't have a clue, but were quite precious & tried their hardest. They were decent enough for what we needed them for, but I certaintly wouldn't pay 2.5k for one.


----------



## PaintLover17

This isn't for a horse for sale, but it is still funny.

"I have an Apollo water cooled 250cc 4 stroke dirtbike that i am ready to get rid of. runs great and i love it, just dont have time to ride anymore. 
im looking or cash but if anyone is interested in trading for a horse i will be willing." 

You don't have time to ride your dirtbike, but you will have time to ride a horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

PaintLover, I just saw one that started with "I need a front porch and you need your horse trained!" It was a rant about how they would train your horse if you built them stairs to get into their front door. Bahaha.


----------



## PaintLover17

Okay, here's another one:

"13 year old quater horse. this horse can do anything: roping trails, what ever you want to use it for."

It? Not he or she? Is this a mare, gelding, or stallion? There's a couple picures of the horse and he/she looks rather thin and not cared for. They are asking $2000!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

Some people are just plain clueless as to the market value of their horses these days. Neighbor paid $3500 for a horse that wasn't worth more than $500 a few years ago. Rode him (gelding) around for a few years, then thought they could sell at a profit! Imagine their shock when their big financial investment brought $75 at auction!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ouch! That must have hurt! LOL


----------



## glitterhorse

"i would like to get read of my horse if any one is interested i am not just call

they would like to "get read" of their horse? and I thought the "if anyone is interested i am not" bit was funny..


 Location: rush spring
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Quixotic

*15 yr old TB*
- Black Thoroughbred Gelding








*







$100,000 *
Lake Helen, Florida 32744 Breed: Thoroughbred Sex: Gelding Color: Black Birth Date: Unknown Height: 0.0 hh Weight: 0.0 lbs Registry: N/A Reg. #: N/A *Temperament:*7 / 10 
*Additional Comments:*
15 yr old TB. Super nice, just hot and nervous when ridden


----------



## apachiedragon

Black? Really? Hot and nervous when ridden and $100,000? What a bargain.:roll:


----------



## glitterhorse

Quixotic said:


> *15 yr old TB*
> - Black Thoroughbred Gelding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100,000 *
> Lake Helen, Florida 32744 Breed: Thoroughbred Sex: Gelding Color: Black Birth Date: Unknown Height: 0.0 hh Weight: 0.0 lbs Registry: N/A Reg. #: N/A *Temperament:*7 / 10
> *Additional Comments:*
> 15 yr old TB. Super nice, just hot and nervous when ridden


seriously??


----------



## glitterhorse

lol these people are crazy!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Maybe the zero key on their keyboard sticks...or he poops diamonds.....


----------



## Lonannuniel

"3 year old bay filly, pretty, sound and haulter broke; 4 year old chestnut and white paint mare, pretty, sound, not broke. asking 325.00 each and if they are not sold by friday they will go to market, that means for meat. i have cared for these 2 and they are nice girls. no one have even came out to see them. i cant believe there is no out there looking a good prospect to work with this summer.. there are NO pics, so please do not ask"

I feel bad if these horses were indeed sent to slaughter, but seriously? you wonder why no one has come out to see you? =.="


----------



## glitterhorse

Lonannuniel said:


> "3 year old bay filly, pretty, sound and haulter broke; 4 year old chestnut and white paint mare, pretty, sound, not broke. asking 325.00 each and if they are not sold by friday they will go to market, that means for meat. i have cared for these 2 and they are nice girls. no one have even came out to see them. i cant believe there is no out there looking a good prospect to work with this summer.. there are NO pics, so please do not ask"
> 
> I feel bad if these horses were indeed sent to slaughter, but seriously? you wonder why no one has come out to see you? =.="


that's so sad D:!!


----------



## Poseidon

Okay, I'm not sure if this is just me, but this seems odd. I don't see a whole lot of roaning..and then the comment they add.









Robbie is a double reg. paint/pinto 4 yr old gelding who is very nicely started. Finish him to your liking. He is quiet and has a very trainable attitude. This gelding stands 16.2 and weights around 1250. *He is the type of blue roan which will not loose his color. *He would make a rope, ranch gelding or great trail riding horse. With more riding would be suitable for youth also. We call him our gentle giant. Easy to catch with no bad habits. UTD on farrier work, worming, and shots.

Soooo is he the type of blue roan that doesn't roan? That's the vibe I got.. Which would make him black.


----------



## iridehorses

How about this one where selling a horse is just incidental:




> Hello everyone i have many saddles to choose from new and used. We also have the horse if interested give us a call 864-xxx-xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Location: OCONEE/ANDERSON
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2322207403


----------



## Shalani

Here's one .... 

*I have a 10yr old stockX quarter horse gelding.

Hasnt been ridden for a couple of years.

As far as i had been told he had done barrel racing & mustering in the past.

Must go to an experienced rider ONLY!!!!!

Lease must be held around the Tamborine/cedar creek/logan village & surrounding districts ONLY!!

You must be willing to sign an agreement of Duty of Care & terms & conditions.

I am willing to accept that he stays on my property if you do not have a paddock but agistment costs apply.

*
So basically you want someone to train you horse, that you have never ridden for free or better yet they pay you ???* :shock:
*


----------



## franknbeans

I am SO tempted to go get this poor girl! She is due for EVERYTHINg, and they want a good home for her? Really? UGH!:evil:

bay quater horse


----------



## HopalongCassidy

Sunshine is a 14 Hand grey reg fox trotter mare. Fine boned. Flexes. Neck reins. Loads great. Needs work on her gait. She will gait with another foxtrotter. But chances are if you ride her with a quarter or other then she trots. She did gait when we rode her with a little pony though. When she does gait its nice. Use to be spooky but not much anymore. Tough feet. I've taught her to bow and with some more work you can get on her this way. I can ride her bareback with halter and rope. She is not lazy but listens good. $700 call or e-mail 479-XXX-XXXX 

Location: Gravette
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Tiny is supposedly a spotted saddle horse but wasn't registered because she is a solid sorrel. Anyway she is definetly gaited. She had a baby June 1, 2010. I was there for the whole thing and she let me handle the baby fine. She's a good mom. Since then she has lost some weight. Which is a combination of nursing the baby and being rode probably 9 or so hours a week. She's become clumsy. I would like to blame the fact that she is underweight. I think some time out of the saddle and away from baby (we did seperate them for a month but had to take her to a friends house now that she is back she is letting baby nurse again) she will get big and fat again and hopefully not so clumsy. She neck reins great. Leaves the house fine. Not spooky. Goes in the water. Loads great. Gaits good too. She is 15.1 or 15.2 Hands. Full mane and tail. Tail is flaxen. Also I have video of riding her in the round pen bareback after a long break of not being rode. 



 She no longer throws her head like she is in the video because we changed bits. $500 Call or e-mail 479-xxx-xxxx

Location: Gravette
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


We have a beautiful 3 year old Blue Roan Gelding. He stands about 14 Hands and is very gentle. I've worked him in the round pen, He responded great. Never offered to buck. Has been under the saddle. All he needs is a few more hours of work and he will be finished. He will make somebody a great Horse. If Interested Please Call Whitney @ 1(479)xxx-xxxx

Location: Siloam Springs
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## dee

Okay - this one was in today's Craigslist:

*swap Paso for young Family cow (so. East corner Co.)*

Date: 2011-04-13, 12:33PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


 
Would like to trade reg Paso Fino ready to start gelding for young ,Bred ,family ,milk cow Pictures at PASO FINO Horse Tales,Sales,tips & training ideas 

Ready to start gelding, anyone?


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I don't think I want to start that! LOL


----------



## glitterhorse

dee said:


> Okay - this one was in today's Craigslist:
> 
> *swap Paso for young Family cow (so. East corner Co.)*
> 
> Date: 2011-04-13, 12:33PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to trade reg Paso Fino ready to start gelding for young ,Bred ,family ,milk cow Pictures at PASO FINO Horse Tales,Sales,tips & training ideas
> 
> Ready to start gelding, anyone?



OMG I saw that while I was looking on my local craigslist earlier!!


----------



## glitterhorse

lol. Wanted Horse or Stock trailer


----------



## dee

glitterhorse said:


> OMG I saw that while I was looking on my local craigslist earlier!!


Are you here in Oklahoma? I wonder if that guy posted the add all over everywhere?


----------



## CanyonCowboy

If you've got poultry, you can have a horse....

*Quarter Horse Mare-Trade for Chickens (nnn)*

Date: 2011-04-12,PM PDT
Reply to: XXX

 
Please respond by e-mail. 
20 Year old Quarter Horse Mare 
Good for trails and kids 
Good looking Dun 
Healthy and Sound 
Will trade for a good number of chickens/roosters and other poultry 
Thank you. Serious reply's only please.


----------



## glitterhorse

dee said:


> Are you here in Oklahoma? I wonder if that guy posted the add all over everywhere?


yep! right smack in the middle of oklahoma! lol


----------



## HollyBubbles

"stunning 16 hh 11 yr old Clyde/TB stallion."

"..... is broken to saddle so may also be ridden, but is green and needs an experienced rider. However my kids can sit on him bareback quite safely"

(I removed name and put in the ".....")
What part of "green and needs an experienced rider" fits with "my kids can sit on him bareback quite safely"? *It might just be me* but I found that a bit confusing. -They have a picture of a girl, maybe 8 at the most. sitting on him, no helmet, no person by her, just a halter on the horse, nothing for her to hold onto.
-If it was a well trained stallion I wouldn't have a problem with her sitting on him with nobody there, but the fact that he is described as green and needs an experienced rider, kind of scares me a little.


----------



## PaintLover17

The last line of this ad is odd:

"I have an 11 year old grey mare, AQHA registered. Her registered name is ....... She stands about 15-15.1 hands and is built very stocky. She has a sweet personality and is never marish. She has been trained for barrels, but is retired. Due to her previous training tho, she would be best suited for a confident or intermediate rider. I have had absolute beginners on her, and although she has never bucked, reared etc, she is very responsive to leg pressure. I have used her for trail riding and team penning. She has been swimming out at lake pleasant and has done camping. She literally jumps into the trailer and get's along with the other horses in the pasture. She is a great horse and will not last long. "

I know they mean she will sell soon but the phrasing sounds like she is about to fall over and die!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

LOL it does!


----------



## dee

*4yr Palomino Mare - $450 *

Date: 2011-04-15, 1:12PM CDT

Summer is a 4yr old Palomino mare with two blue eyes & a White blaze & two white stockings that is green broke that needs too be finished out...She isnt going too take much at all to finish her..*She is not reg*.. She is 14 hands... She is a sweetie.. She stands too get her feet trim or shoed... We ride her with a hack or breaking bit... She will make a nice mare... She is easy too catch.. She loads in a trailer... *If you buy her you can have a free breeding a choice of one of our studs*.. We have 3 too choose from a Black & White Overo named Timax his sire is Blue Max...... 2cd one is a Bay & White Overo named Akemos Rusty Max is a half brother too Timax which his sire is Blue Max also......3rd one is a Cremello named Bailey Leo Biscuit he has Starbert/Bar money... There all gorgeous studs... Asking $450.00 for her... 










Cute mare, but I wouldn't want to breed her - she's not registered. Wonder if any of the stally's are registered...


----------



## equiniphile

dee said:


> Cute mare, but I wouldn't want to breed her - she's not registered. Wonder if any of the stally's are registered...


 HAH! Now _that's_ wishful thinking. :wink:


----------



## Poseidon

They're all on allbreed, so if they aren't registered, at least you have an idea of what their lines are. Unless..they're the scumbags that make up pedigrees for their horses.


----------



## dee

Poseidon said:


> They're all on allbreed, so if they aren't registered, at least you have an idea of what their lines are. Unless..they're the scumbags that make up pedigrees for their horses.


Wouldn't be the first time that has happened around here. Not saying these people did it at all. Had a friend that bought a supposedly Doc Olena mare, only to find out when she went to get the paperwork updated to put the horse in her name that the papers she had were forged. The mare was a nice enough mare, but now she's just a grade. She did turn out to be a great cutter and team sorter, but she's worthless for breeding. Good thing that was never in the plans my friend had for her...


----------



## Poseidon

Ouch. I would be livid.

And on allbreed, anyone can enter a horse, so it wouldn't be the first time on there.


----------



## apachiedragon

> cheap trail horse - $300 (lexington)
> 
> Date: 2011-04-16, 1:06PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have a 9 year old sorrel quater horse gelding fat and healty got from a freind who could take care of him any more. she almost 16 hands ride in a snaffle bit. no issues that i have ever know of, first one with 300 cash takes him. I havent rode him i jsut got him to help them out but i know he rides.


So is it a gelding or a mare? And they took him/her to help out a friend, and then are turning right around and selling him/her for $300 bucks? What a good friend!


----------



## lildonkey8

i know this ain't a horse, but it's funny
How to read horse ads. FUNNY!
this was NOT me
I seen once an 8 year old mare, she was the dirtiest looking thing in the world. The ad said she have never been touched and was left in the pasture from the time she was born. It also mentioned she'd be a wonderful Christmas present for young childern. They wanted $9500 for her!
You wanna talk about jaw-dropping, drop what you are doing and watch this guy go by, drool worthy horse gorgeousness! 
Thats ......... ......... ........, or "........." as they refer to him.NOW THAT is a stallion. That horse is stallion QUALITY. The guy above in comparison? Big Jakey there couldn't hold a candle to Mr. Mane-Nearly-To-His-Knees-And-*GASP*Actually-Being-Ridden-And-Showed. This just proves that *you can actually own a stallion, RIDE HIM, DO SOMETHING WITH HIM, instead of him being a pasture ornament and being a waste of space and air!*


----------



## Lizzie4Brodie

okay this add i found on the internet :
4yo horse, unknown breeding looks fancy
jumps anything but not dark fillers
does dressage and has come 5th every outing
very good at tricks!
no vices
chews stable door though? and walks alot in his stable,need sale as daughter has moved away


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

^LOL! No vices, he's just a cribber & stall weaver....


----------



## apachiedragon

I like how they brag about him coming in fifth every time. Out of a class of how many? 5? Lol.


----------



## Quariesian

Firstly, hello! I'm new to the forum! Anyway, down to business 

I'd been lurking around this thread for like a week and decided to do some snooping around my local craigslist. Now, this ad has some spelling errors which made me giggle, but the context of it struck me as kinda funny as well. 

My Commentary is in _Italics_.

*1/4 mile horses with the best blood line (Fort Myers)*

I have several horses for sale one is a *stalin *_(is that anything like Joseph Stalin? :lol_ son of Corona Cartel $19,000 O.B.O. The other is a *stalion *_(Spelling is difficult for ya, isn't it?)_ son of Mr jess perry $17,000 O.B.O. I also have a son of King Corona on Especial Effort 2 years born in Florida and ready to race this year. I have still have about 9 more if you are interested please call me at (239) 245-1644. We must sell them* we are moving out of the horse busness and into a Car-lot so we might take vehicels as a trade for them*. please only serious offers thank you. Hablo Espanol, tambien los maquilamos. 








That last bit is what made me laugh, not to mention another spelling error. I don't know about you guys, but I've never heard of anyone trading there horses for cars.  I dunno, maybe It makes sense. lol, I dunno.
Nice lookin' horses though!


----------



## dee

Sometimes I think that bad grammer and horrible spelling are requirements on Craigslist. Either that, or they have contests to see who can appear to be the most ignorant.


----------



## Quixotic

ooh Quariesian, we're from the same area, I saw that ad the other day & thought about posting it haha


----------



## Quariesian

Quixotic said:


> ooh Quariesian, we're from the same area, I saw that ad the other day & thought about posting it haha


Haha, well greetings. Yeah, there aren't as many funny ones from our area, but you find the occasional ad that makes you scratch your head. 

If they really wanted to sell their horse, you'd think that they'd invest time into using good grammar and spell check. It really makes a difference in how people view the seller and what's being sold, in my opinion.:roll:


----------



## mistyorbit

I think the funniest thing about some ads are the unbroken, grade horse who has "unlimited potential" "could be anything" and then they list everything from running barrels to dressage to circus pony.

Sure, I'm human and so is Angelina Jolie, so I think I have the unlimited potential to be Brad's wife any day now. With the right "braking" as they'd say.


----------



## Quariesian

mistyorbit said:


> I think the funniest thing about some ads are the unbroken, grade horse who has "unlimited potential" "could be anything" and then they list everything from running barrels to dressage to circus pony.
> 
> Sure, I'm human and so is Angelina Jolie, so I think I have the unlimited potential to be Brad's wife any day now. With the right "braking" as they'd say.


:rofl::clap:Haha, I laughed hard at this. Just like the saying, "You can be anything you want to be". Yes, I'll take a horse that can do dressage, barrels, jumping, go to work for me and do my taxes!! A girl can dream.


----------



## Lis

14.2hh traditional black and white stallion. 9 years old, runs with mares or lives alone. 
Good to catch, box, easy to do, lives out. Plenty of bone and feather.
Has only been used for breeding but no reason why can't be broken for ride or drive.
*Price: £1,200







*
*Good to catch because he's too fat to run away not to mention 9 year old stallion that's done ****** all.*


----------



## mistyorbit

Lis said:


> 14.2hh traditional black and white stallion. 9 years old, runs with mares or lives alone.
> Good to catch, box, easy to do, lives out. Plenty of bone and feather.
> Has only been used for breeding but no reason why can't be broken for ride or drive.
> *Price: £1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Good to catch because he's too fat to run away not to mention 9 year old stallion that's done ****** all.*


 
ROFL 

He is so cute - like a stuffed animal. (If he'd put his thing away he'd be a little cuter, though). Do you think he really boxes? ;-)


----------



## Lis

Probably couldn't fit into a box or trailer now. Can you imagine trying to get your legs round him? My little legs would leaving my hips at right angles sat on top of him.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lis said:


> Probably couldn't fit into a box or trailer now. Can you imagine trying to get your legs round him? My little legs would leaving my hips at right angles sat on top of him.


I was thinking the same thing! Be like doing the splits. Poor guy looks like he's been getting free choice everything where food is concerned  He is pretty darn cute though!


----------



## mistyorbit

This was a really funny blog but it stopped being updated last year. You can still read it for the older posts, though. 

Bad Ways to Sell Your Horse


----------



## lildonkey8

Lis said:


> 14.2hh traditional black and white stallion. 9 years old, runs with mares or lives alone.
> Good to catch, box, easy to do, lives out. Plenty of bone and feather.
> Has only been used for breeding but no reason why can't be broken for ride or drive.
> *Price: £1,200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Good to catch because he's too fat to run away not to mention 9 year old stallion that's done ****** all.*


ooopsy! I'm seein a little bit of editing necessary that didn't get done!


----------



## equiniphile

wonderful horse looking for Forever home as someone's main or only horse. 
Enjoys trails, camping, going places, staying home, hanging out, showing off, sharing hay, etc.
over 15hds, registered, recently gelded 
I started Smoke under saddle as a 5 yr old and have truly enjoyed this wholesome partner 
he's Smart! Honorable. Great communicator. Willing. and Patient. 
To be sold as a pleasure horse, not a performance horse. 
Serious inquiries only. I will not let people "test ride"... he will let me know when he's met the right person, and only they will be graced with experiencing the beautiful riding horse he is. He is not "free"... discussion of his price comes after he decides he's yours. 
Thank you and God Bless.


----------



## Moonstruck

Beautiful 15 yr old arib/quarter .14 hh great on trails , perfect for barrel racing. Healthy, UTD on all shots. Does not need shoes, great feet. Too many horses , must get rid of a few. Not good for kids unless experienced. 

Contact Stacey at (530)xxx-xxxx or (530)xxx-xxxx asking $500 OBO 

~~~~~~~~~
Wth is an ARIB? xD


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Not really sure! LOL

I saw one yesterday at my feed store... It was on a blank white paper and writen in pen.

"Many horses for sale, vairous prices... Call xxx xxxx


----------



## lildonkey8

LOL I loved amateur people!


----------



## mistyorbit

lildonkey8 said:


> LOL I loved amateur people!


 
Yeah, they are the one's who don't get paid to be people.


----------



## lildonkey8

yeah, the homeless:lol:


----------



## Quariesian

A lot of these ads just make me facepalm sometimes, heheh. Once I saw someone type *stalone* instead of stallion.  I laughed so hard that I was in tears.


----------



## HopalongCassidy

It's not a horse for sale but it doesn't need to be at stud either. 


Hector Lynx Straw is a Flea Bitten Gray AQHA register Stallion. His Stud Fee is $300.00. He has Hancock & Doc Bar bloodlines. He is big boned with good muscle tone & a pretty head. .He is 15.2hh & 1000lbs No mare care if feed/hay is provided. Mare must have current coggins. 

His pedigree can be seen at Hector Lynx Straw Quarter Horse 
For additional pictures email us at oldpostranch at yahoo.com 

If you are local we welcome you to come see him in person just give us a call or if you have any questions call us 
after 4pm M-F anytime weekends ***-***-****



Standing AQHA Flea Bitten Gray Stallion


----------



## Carleen

Pony For Sale. She is a larger pony, can be led by hand, about 5 years old. Great with other animals. 
asking $300


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Just went online and saw "free horse to a good home" it then went on saying "selling for $15000" I had to do a double take. First free to a good home now 15,000 dollars


----------



## Quariesian

Hoofprints on my heart said:


> Just went online and saw "free horse to a good home" it then went on saying "selling for $15000" I had to do a double take. First free to a good home now 15,000 dollars


 That's how they lure ya in.


----------



## Shalani

This is a case of .... might of made a nice gelding .....once...

http://www.simpletrade.com.au/horse.../VIC/ahsa-reg-purebred-stallion-500/800264720
*AHSA REG PUREBRED STALLION $500*

_$500.00_


*Description* 
*Condition* Used
*List Date:* 26 April 2011 

Yukon Park Kyros, sired 3 very nice fillies in 2010, expecting 6 foals by him in 2011,very placid stallion but has 1 down fall hence the price, if you purchase this stallion you will need bullet proof fences to keep him in, he will happily stay behind a fence for months then suddenly decide he wants out. He hates shetland ponies, has never looked sideways at other big horses but will attack a shetland at the drop of a hat, he is missing the top of 1 ear as my shetland gelding tore it off while defending himself, has bad scaring on both hind legs from injuries prior to me buying him.

He is currently in a stock yard and thats where he will stay until he leaves here, ahsa papers are all current and up to date call *******

*Umm pretty sure he has at least five "down falls" that you have cared to mention . 
He has nice conformation for a GELDING!

He's very placid but :shock:... Escapes when ever he feels like it.... to attack innocent ponies ... He's covered in scars and is missing half an ear due to his nasty behavior . "But I shall Breed with him anyway cause he's babies will be different " **** ! 

How about geld the poor thing so he may end up having some form of life in an actual paddock as a possible trail horse or better !
*


----------



## equiniphile

Carleen said:


> Pony For Sale. She is a larger pony, can be led by hand, about 5 years old. Great with other animals.
> asking $300


 I think she's built a wee bit downhill, not very good for dressage at all:rofl:


----------



## dee

How'bout this one?

*Kid broke buckskin horse - $1500 (nw ok)*

Date: 2011-04-27, 10:46AM CDT



This is a 10 year old buckskin mare. She has been used to trail ride off of for the last few years. She is broke and can be ridden by kids or adults. She stands about 14'1 and is very cute. We have too many to feed so we are cutting back. Call or email questions XXX XXX-XXX

Location: nw ok
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











$1500 for a grade, swaybacked mare - seriously?


----------



## mistyorbit

dee said:


> How'bout this one?
> 
> *Kid broke buckskin horse - $1500 (nw ok)*
> 
> Date: 2011-04-27, 10:46AM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 10 year old buckskin mare. She has been used to trail ride off of for the last few years. She is broke and can be ridden by kids or adults. She stands about 14'1 and is very cute. We have too many to feed so we are cutting back. Call or email questions XXX XXX-XXX
> 
> Location: nw ok
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1500 for a grade, swaybacked mare - seriously?


 
I think she's cute & I wouldn't call her swaybacked. She could go for $1,500 here in PA>


----------



## lildonkey8

I like her, shes so CUTE!


----------



## dee

Grade horses around here are considered high if they are $500 right now, even well broke ones. 

Try this add - she puts her 1 year old on a two year old horse and leads him around? Is she crazy?

One question, though - why do so many ads on Craiglist have such horrible pictures? People - if you want to sell your horse, take a decent picture in good light!

*Gentle gentle gelding - $450 (Lindsay)*

Date: 2011-04-27, 1:27PM CDT



2 yr gelding out of a reg aqha mare. He is sweet and VERY GENTLE. I put my 1 yr old on his back and lead him around all the time. Stands right at 14 hh. Has been saddled and rode a few times and did just great. Wormed with zimectrin gold last week UTD on shots and coggins and hoof trimming. No kick bite buck! He is like a giant respectful dog. Text or email for more info. Good homes only!!!!! XXXXXXXXXX

Location: Lindsay
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## mistyorbit

dee said:


> Grade horses around here are considered high if they are $500 right now, even well broke ones.
> 
> Try this add - she puts her 1 year old on a two year old horse and leads him around? Is she crazy?
> 
> One question, though - why do so many ads on Craiglist have such horrible pictures? People - if you want to sell your horse, take a decent picture in good light!
> 
> *Gentle gentle gelding - $450 (Lindsay)*
> 
> Date: 2011-04-27, 1:27PM CDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 yr gelding out of a reg aqha mare. He is sweet and VERY GENTLE. I put my 1 yr old on his back and lead him around all the time. Stands right at 14 hh. Has been saddled and rode a few times and did just great. Wormed with zimectrin gold last week UTD on shots and coggins and hoof trimming. No kick bite buck! He is like a giant respectful dog. Text or email for more info. Good homes only!!!!! XXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Location: Lindsay
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 
she obviously wants to get rid of that 1 year old, huh!? lol 

Amen to why there are such crappy pictures. Why bother putting a crumy picture up and half of them say "sorry about the bad picture" seriously?? :shock:


----------



## smrobs

equiniphile said:


> wonderful horse looking for Forever home as someone's main or only horse.
> Enjoys trails, camping, going places, staying home, hanging out, showing off, sharing hay, etc.
> over 15hds, registered, recently gelded
> I started Smoke under saddle as a 5 yr old and have truly enjoyed this wholesome partner
> he's Smart! Honorable. Great communicator. Willing. and Patient.
> To be sold as a pleasure horse, not a performance horse.
> Serious inquiries only. I will not let people "test ride"... he will let me know when he's met the right person, and only they will be graced with experiencing the beautiful riding horse he is. He is not "free"... discussion of his price comes after he decides he's yours.
> Thank you and God Bless.


OMG, I got such a good laugh out of this one. Someone has bought into the whole frilly, fluffy NH movement just a wee bit too much:rofl:.


I really don't see a ton of bad ads on Amarillo CL but I thought this one was just worthy of a head shake.

*tobiano filly 23 mo old - $400 (rush springs )*

Date: 2011-04-24, 11:34PM CDT



well like to sell my horse not interested in her xxxxxxxxxx 



Location: rush springs
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 
Or...........Needs work......and groceries apparently. Oh, did we mention that he is a monster to try to shoe and that's the reason we want rid of him?

*Horse aimed to please(needs work) - $200 (Fritch)*

Date: 2011-04-22, 6:16PM CDT



saddles up nicely, rode only in corrals and round pen. does good with other animals, dogs, and kids. about 7 years old. has been cut. great temperment. give him a chance, has scars from other horses the previous owners had. he does load/stand for the farrier but not done often so a bit nervous. thats why we would like to sell him so he can go to a nice family. will consider even trades or reasonable offers. alfalfa, hay, goats, sheep, farm equipment, etc. please call or text xxxxxxxxxx 


Location: Fritch
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## myhorsesonador

OMG I just want to cry! she is only a year old!

Shetland Pony - Mare (ASPC)

I wish I had the cash to buy her shes cute!


----------



## lildonkey8

smrobs said:


> Amarillo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great temperment. give him a chance,
Click to expand...

MY grandma's in Amarillo, but I doubt you know her

I LOLed on that phrase.....I mean it's like: This horse is great! But give him a chance


----------



## equiniphile

nice very loving gentle horse he will walk up to you and hit you with his nose untill you pet him.
hes only greenbroke. 
havnt really worked with him much. 
hes in shape. 
have no papers on him. 
thanks 
ricky 000-000-0000 

*Man, a horse so gentle he'll hit you with his nose til you pet 'im!*

NEED TO SALE OR REHOME THIS WONDERFUL KID SAFE HORSE SHE IS A TEENAGER BUT THAT DOES NOT STOP HER....SHE LOVES TO RUN IF YOU WANT TO RUN HER.I NEED HER REHOMED BY THIS MONDAY......STUPED RULES $$ 400.00 FIRM............PLEASE CALL # 000-000-0000 OR E_MAIL......


*Yes, this person spelled STUPID wrong. Oh, the irony.*


I have a beutiful Thruabread regestered horse for sale, or will trade for a gental horse that a beginner could ride.She is 9 yrs. old, female, not fixed, with dood blood line, nice breeding option, with papers.Good rider with expierieanced rider.If interested,call Tonyat (000)000-0000 any time

*She has papers AND is registered?!?! Someone buy this gal and breed, breed, breed!*

 
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dLRKH65g6snxsnH3RWdB-A?feat=embedwebsiteI HAVE A THROUGBREED HORSE AT I DONT NO IT SHE IS PREGNANT BY A ANOTHER HORSE OR A DONKY OR MITE BE PREGNANT BY A JACK SHE IS A TALL HORSE SHE IS ABOUT 5 OR 6 MONTHS NEED TO SALE HER FAST HER NAME IS SPIRIT FOR MORE INFO CALL TRAVIS AT 000-000-0000 DONT E MAIL SHE LOADS GOOD THANKS SHE GOT A NEW HAIR CUT NOW


*Umm....speechless.*


5 yrs old gay stud $ 900.00
Olen Cornelius
000-000-0000 cell

*I'd like to believe this is a joke.*
 

*Free Horse to good home..Rilie is a two year old stud..He is in great shape..We got him for an 11 year old girl last year..He is too much for her to handle and has been running with a mare..He does rear up and bites..He needs someone who is EXPERIENCED. Rather than getting him fixed, we chose to get a broke stallion for our daughter. He was really gentle until he started feeling his wild oats!!! If interested..I will e-mail photo's..Only contact me if you are serious and really care about animals......Thanks for looking..... *

*Too much horse for ya? Keep him a stally so your 11-yr old can have a bootiful rearing horse to ride off into the sunset. Maybe this next stallion will not be so mean!*

*I have for sale a nice bay mare. She is 10 years old and is half Arab and half paint. She is easy to catch and gentle to work with. Lifts all feet for cleaning. Very pretty perky ears. Tame and leads and loads easily. No biting or nipping. Teeth in good shape. Recently wormed. Bucks like a rodeo bronc. Nice disposition. Good with other horses. Bucked off my daughter and will be turned into sausage if she is not sold. *
*I will not sell her to someone who is not an experienced horse person. Would consider selling her to someone with a bad mother in law. She does not just give a couple bunny hops, she gets good height and leg extension. If you know a good rodeo contracter, let me know. Would make a nice pasture pet like a lot of other horses are, just not in my pasture. *
*She might make someone a nice brood mare. Very gentle to handle. Just bucks like a banshee. Get some PETA buddies together and save this horse from the sausage grinder! *

*Oh, puh-leaze. Another guilt trip.*

*hello, my name is Kristen*
*im looking to let go of two horses, faith and elijha.*
*elijha and faith are around the same age.*
*they are eight years old.they are both chestnut's.*
*faith has two hind white socks with a lollipop shaped marking on her forhead. faith has a slight condition of nivicular, and by any circemstances can NOT be JUMPED. it would internally damage her foot so she would be unride-able.*
*she is a very sweet horse that probably should have an intermediate rider or an advanced begginger. she has been trained for many years and is a lovely ride but can spook sometimes easily.*
*elijha is a super super friendly guy and is a lovely ride aswell, he almost went to worlds in western pleasure. he has a thick blaze down him face and has one white hind sock , right now he has a small problem with his leg, due to a nail being caught in it, in about six months he should be as good as new and would be able to please in almost any disapline. he is a very good western horse and he loves to jump . he would also need a more skilled rider.*
*i have not decided on pricing yet but i want some people to be lined up to see my beauty's. they will not be terribly expensive even though they have had probably over one hundred thousand put into training for them both and have had many expensive trips and tack and equipment, etc..it kills me to sell them but i have 6 horses and i do not need this many.THE ONLY WAY I WILL GIVE THEM UP... and i repeat ONLY, way. is as long as i can visit them, and if they would be re-sold i must know, because i may consider buying them back.*
*and if i decide to let them go for free if you go to sell them then i get them back immidetly.*
*leasing could also be an option if you are not interesting in owning a horse.!!*
*email me at mailto: [email protected]*
*thanks, kristen.*
*please contact me for more picture's!*

*No comment.*


*These are all from that site someone posted, it gave me my share of laughs for the day!*


----------



## Carleen

equiniphile said:


> SHE GOT A NEW HAIR CUT NOW



LOL, that makes me want to buy her for sure!


----------



## LucysMyGirl

bahahahahaha very funny


----------



## spookychick13

This one scares me enough...hello, how about some bloodlines?
He breeds well but stands side by side with mares in heat.

He is WONDER HORSE.
AQHA ROMEO THE BLACK STALLION !!

However the link to the zoo thing scares me more.

Zoo and stables:
http://www.tommyszooandstables.com


----------



## Carleen

Spooky, this was taken from that link you just posted:



> Due to medical reasons this western pleasure rides english also 10 year old 15 2 hand stallion is up for sale


Pardon my french but, what the flying frack does that mean?!!?!?


----------



## spookychick13

I don't know. My brain hurts.


----------



## sullylvr

equiniphile said:


> I have a beutiful Thruabread regestered horse for sale, or will trade for a gental horse that a beginner could ride.She is 9 yrs. old, female, not fixed, with dood blood line, nice breeding option, with papers.Good rider with expierieanced rider.If interested,call Tonyat (000)000-0000 any time
> 
> *She has papers AND is registered?!?! Someone buy this gal and breed, breed, breed!*
> 5 yrs old gay stud $ 900.00
> Olen Cornelius
> 000-000-0000 cell
> 
> *I'd like to believe this is a joke.*




HAHAHAHAHAHA *wipes tear and takes deep breath* HAHAHAHAHAH
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HopalongCassidy

So is this a horse for sale or are you letting the world now about your daughter?


Registered 7 year old horse for sale or trade 600. 918-541-7911


----------



## Arksly

^ It almost sounds like he's trying to write a poem.


----------



## apachiedragon

spookychick13 said:


> Zoo and stables:
> http://www.tommyszooandstables.com


And what makes me think this is an illegal operation? Hmmm. Because I'm SO sure they have all the necessary permits to keep exotic pets (kangaroo? alligator?) since there is an exotic pet ban in MN. :?


----------



## jxclass19

I love how on the stud page it says their studs are experienced.


----------



## Quariesian

jxclass19 said:


> I love how on the stud page it says their studs are experienced.


 :rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

jxclass19 said:


> I love how on the stud page it says their studs are experienced.


I laughed at that too! Like how there is no pedigrees, performance records, offspring stats...just experienced. Does that mean they gained their experience with any and every mutt mare? lol! 

I think he could use a lesson on fitting a saddle too....unless jockeys ride western nowadays...


----------



## Phantomcolt18

There aren't too many funny ones in my area but here's one....



> i have a 14.3 large pony bay *was good riding last year* has sat all winter was bought by son for his daughter who is 7 she desided she liked cheer better so here he sits. *was safe riding now has sat all winter* .have broke my foot so can not work with him when get back on my feet need to work my horse have no time for him dont want him just standing around. please give him a good home he stands to be groomed,feet done.cross ties,flollows you around like a puppy comes when called will trade for smallor mini pony or donkey no bigger then 10 hands must be kid safe have grandkids that will be spending time with it


I wonder if the pony broke her foot. He WAS safe to ride last year but has sat all winter so who knows.


----------



## Poseidon

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I wonder if the pony broke her foot. He WAS safe to ride last year but has sat all winter so who knows.


Eh. I doubt it. In my area, unless you have a very well heated arena (I can only think of one that's extremely expensive and over an hour away from me) , the majority of horses sit for months in the winter because there's too much snow and it's far too cold to ride.


----------



## spookychick13

jxclass19 said:


> I love how on the stud page it says their studs are experienced.


Hey mares! Are you tired of bumbling, clumsy males? Sick of stallions who haven't got a clue how to make you feel like a filly? Have we got a treat for you! Our studs are EXPERIENCED...that's right.
They know how to treat the ladies.


----------



## Quariesian

spookychick13 said:


> Hey mares! Are you tired of bumbling, clumsy males? Sick of stallions who haven't got a clue how to make you feel like a filly? Have we got a treat for you! Our studs are EXPERIENCED...that's right.
> They know how to treat the ladies.


 That's exactly what I thought when I first read that! :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

That's actually not too far-fetched. In the wild a stallion will actively court a mare in heat. They will sometimes take days grooming and flirting with them before breeding. Especially with maidens.


----------



## mistyorbit

spookychick13 said:


> Hey mares! Are you tired of bumbling, clumsy males? Sick of stallions who haven't got a clue how to make you feel like a filly? Have we got a treat for you! Our studs are EXPERIENCED...that's right.
> They know how to treat the ladies.


 
Too funny!


----------



## spookychick13

Fabulous riding mule

WTF, 14.3 is too tall for who? A midget? I actually would consider this mule if she were taller and cheaper...for my hubby. 
Mules can carry more though, right?


----------



## smrobs

Yep, they can carry more comfortably. With the size that mule is, I wouldn't hesitate to put a 200+ pound guy on her. She looks like a real sweetie and if she's half as broke as they say, $2700 is an absolute steal.


----------



## spookychick13

She is super cute...and named "Kate" which extra rocks.


----------



## Poseidon

Do want. She's very cute and I love mules.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I always thought mules were not stronger than a horse or donkey?


----------



## smrobs

Ray, mules seem to have the best of both worlds, that's one of the reasons why they were so popular as pack animals back in the old west days.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Oh, very cool! Thanks


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

2 yr Old Halter Gelding ** kid safe**

Silly of me to wonder how an unbroken 2 yr old could be kid safe....


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

09 Tabiano Paint\ Quarter Horse\Arab Filly !

Yeah... Imagine that. No horse experience and a weanling/yearling is too much for you? *head desk*


----------



## smrobs

LOL, MN, now you've got me cruising CL.

For some reason, I have a very hard time imagining a 4 year old that would qualify as "dog gentle" especially if it's bred with cutting lines. And just look at the horrid legs on that poor mare.
dog gentle for anyone


I think one of the things that bothers me the most is how people have nothing but praise about how wonderfully broke this horse is "you could throw a baby on them and they'd get along fine", but they can't be bothered to get a picture of the horse actually being ridden, or in most cases, even tacked up :?.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

There was a paint with legs like that, I didn't post him up.

I know! CL gives me a headache most of the time. Makes me wish I had facilities to take on some projects too. :lol:


----------



## michellef

*the most amazing girl - $4000*

SHABATA is the kinda of girl who has been there done that she has been to the mountains trails I really do not want to sell this girl but I also do not want to watch her sit in the feld doing nothing she is up todate as well just had her teeth done in feb she riddes in any kinda saddle shes the first at the gate and wants to get out on the trail she loves being under saddle if you could ride her all day she would be the happys horse out there also it takes alot to spook this girl last fall i took her out and a dump truck went buy she didnt like it but she din't take off eather shes got a good head on her please feel free to ask me any thing you may want to know about this girl 

she is reg and I have her DNA papers as well


----------



## AnnaT

"a lovely wee man 5yrs so gud broke gud with kids"
...
pony Sports & Leisure Stuff Wanted derry Belfast


----------



## SkyeAngel

AnnaT said:


> "a lovely wee man 5yrs so gud broke gud with kids"
> ...
> pony Sports & Leisure Stuff Wanted derry Belfast


^ Oh dear lord. I thought that was just a snippet of the idiocy, i didn't think that would be IT. SO informative.

He's cute though. His markings make him look a bit like a tiny version of my gelding :lol:


----------



## dee

Okay - this isn't exactly a horse for _sale_ per se, it's someone wanting to _trade_ a horse:

*Pony Wanted for Wife (Edmond)*

Date: 2011-05-02, 10:39PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Have 10 year old 15 hand AQHA bay mare to trade for small older gelding. a welsh/quarter like type of horse my wife can't break something on. Please call XXX-XXX-XXXX. 



It just struck me as funny - 'cause the worst horse related injury I have ever had I got riding my kid's shetland! (She stepped on my toe just as I was getting into the saddle. Broke two of my toes!)


----------



## jxclass19

I was on Dreamhorse and I was bored so I searched Geldings at stud and I got like 5 results....


----------



## 888vegas888

*quarter horse yearling colt - $50 (williston)*

Date: 2011-05-04, 8:03AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


i have a 1 1/2 yo qh colt. very good conformation. going to mature to around 15.1. I am getting rid of him for a friend. He is still a stud and he has never been handlded at all hes not crazy just never been handled the 50 is just to try to get some money for the feed he has in him. no coggins as he was foaled there. nice horse if your trying to get one long term. please email me your number and if you have a trailer to get him . no tire kickers please 


Location: williston
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests















_haha...... ****. this is great. :rofl:_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

At least they were honest.


----------



## myhorsesonador

888vegas888 said:


> *quarter horse yearling colt - $50 (williston)*
> 
> Date: 2011-05-04, 8:03AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> i have a 1 1/2 yo qh colt. very good conformation. going to mature to around 15.1. I am getting rid of him for a friend. He is still a stud and he has never been handlded at all hes not crazy just never been handled the 50 is just to try to get some money for the feed he has in him. no coggins as he was foaled there. nice horse if your trying to get one long term. please email me your number and if you have a trailer to get him . no tire kickers please
> 
> 
> Location: williston
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _haha...... ****. this is great. :rofl:_


 
where are you at? are you in florida?


----------



## Sunny

Looks at those hooves. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

Well, at least they are honest about the horse?

22 Year old red TH/QH Papered mare. 
I have the papers, I just don't remember where I placed Them >.< Hahaha 

Anyways- Daddy's Tender Rose AKA Gurly, Is great with kids, BUT is NOT for beginners if you are wanting to RUN. She Knows her commands, she neck reins with grace, she knows her WOAH's, and clicks. She has never been a Male's horse... she is partial to females. 

No kick, bite or buck, unless you saddle her wrong. She is kinda tempermental to adults.. she likes to test. haha 

shes a great girl, she has been to playdays and to a few rodeos. shes not TRAINED on barrels, but she does know the patterns well.  

Ive had her since 2007. She loads, stands for the farrier, stands to saddle up and is OK with baths, especially inthe heat of the summer. 
She doesnt spook hardly at all unless a flock of doves flys out from in front of her. 

She can be lazy when she is not wanting to do something. That is why you need an expirenced rider if you are wanting to do more with her than just trail ride. 
but as far as kids go, she is a great baby sitter!!  You dont have to worry about her taking off with your kiddos  

BAD NEWS: she likes to run the herd. she is the 'boss' of my herd and likes to throw her weight to the smaller ponies. 

Right now she is a little over weight and outta shape (Hey, aren't we ALL after the fall and winter months???) 
she has NEVER been bred,and now I think she is too old to throw a baby. 

I want to sell her for $800 >>OR OR OR OR<< TRADE for a JET black younger geilding, black and white paint geilding OR a butterscotch palomino geilding..... 

If you are interested in Gurly, email or TEXT me at xxxxxxxxxx
Thank you and have a great day!!! 



Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Sunny

^ Wow. "She's great, unless..... She doesn't do this EVER, unless..." Geez.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

LOL, hey at least they're honest! :lol:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Oh dear haha this one is just....I don't know....I'm only posting the link because there seems to be some choice language 

best of craigslist: Big Grade Gelding


----------



## Poseidon

^^^ :rofl: I think that's the first ad in a while that I have actually laughed really hard at. 

"Ok, he doesn't answer, that's just what I call him." Hahaha.


----------



## beauforever23

I really don't know what to say about this.. it's not really a horse ad but, um yeah
Crate for large dog or extra small horsey

he can still ride the children... and spell check much....
Free horse Retired
:think:


----------



## MicKey73

Do I want her because she's a bloodmare or because the best picture they could find is her pulling back on a fence?

quarter horse bloodmare


----------



## vikki92

myhorsesonador said:


> where are you at? are you in florida?


Yeah are you in Florida, Willison is like 45 mins from me. And I would pay 50 bucks for this horse.


----------



## lildonkey8

MicKey73 said:


> Do I want her because she's a bloodmare or because the best picture they could find is her pulling back on a fence?
> 
> quarter horse bloodmare


OMG, yeah, I bet a lot of people will come to your door


----------



## MicKey73

lildonkey8 said:


> OMG, yeah, I bet a lot of people will come to your door


Think they'll bring the 4 grand? And exactly what type of racehorses were they breeding? The Appendix/Andalusion? Sounds speedy :roll:


----------



## spookychick13

Ahem: Big stron dapple quarter horse

big stron dapple quarter horse

p.s. is only 8yrs old so you can have him for ever.


----------



## 888vegas888

vikki92 said:


> Yeah are you in Florida, Willison is like 45 mins from me. And I would pay 50 bucks for this horse.


Yeah, I'm in Florida. I live in Williston actually.


----------



## vikki92

888vegas888 said:


> Yeah, I'm in Florida. I live in Williston actually.


Thats cool! I live in Newberry.


----------



## myhorsesonador

vikki92 said:


> Thats cool! I live in Newberry.


I'm in ocala soon to be in morriston.


----------



## vikki92

myhorsesonador said:


> I'm in ocala soon to be in morriston.


Thats near willison right? if its where I think it is thats about an hour from me. give or take.


----------



## 888vegas888

vikki92 said:


> Thats near willison right? if its where I think it is thats about an hour from me. give or take.


yeah, morriston is just outside of williston. my boyfriend lives in newberry and it takes me about 30 minutes to get there..

woah, wayy OFF TOPIC! lolol


----------



## franknbeans

spookychick13 said:


> Ahem: Big stron dapple quarter horse
> 
> big stron dapple quarter horse
> 
> p.s. is only 8yrs old so you can have him for ever.


 

:clap:I always wanted a *sippo *pine bar bred horse........:rofl:


----------



## vikki92

888vegas888 said:


> yeah, morriston is just outside of williston. my boyfriend lives in newberry and it takes me about 30 minutes to get there..
> 
> woah, wayy OFF TOPIC! lolol


thats cool! whats ur bf name (if u dont mide me askin) I might knwo him lol!


----------



## Doodle

So she doesn't have a lot of training but would be good for a young girl? What about a young boy? :lol: And I'm loving that last picture of a grown man on what looks like a _very_ young horse. :roll:

2004 CANIDIAN HORSE / ARAB CROSS

"2004 Canadian Arab Cross. Mare and Foal. Jubilee is a solid black? (sheds out coal black in spring,has black flanks and muzzle, but fades to brown in sun with light brindle striping)Cheval Canadien, Arabian cross, aprox 14.2 hands. She is Gentle! Would be great for a young girl, she is friendly, submissive, and loves people. She has been ridden on trails with other horses and I rode her in my wedding. She doesn't have a lot of training, but follows along nicely, and is very willing to please. She is a real live "Barbie Horse", pretty and dainty. Foal (COLT) is buff-gray, but will probably shed black. Foaled 3-22-2011.The pictures of her under saddle are of the first time she had a saddle on."


----------



## Quixotic

Doodle said:


> And I'm loving that last picture of a grown man on what looks like a _very_ young horse. :roll:


I'm pretty sure it's a donkey.


----------



## Juniper

I can't believe they put a picture of a horse pulling back, when tied up, as their best selling photo. I thought I had seen everything!


----------



## Carleen

MicKey73 said:


> Do I want her because she's a bloodmare or because the best picture they could find is her pulling back on a fence?
> 
> quarter horse bloodmare


Wait, they breed appendix/andalusians to RACE? what the..?


----------



## 888vegas888

vikki92 said:


> thats cool! whats ur bf name (if u dont mide me askin) I might knwo him lol!


his names lucas. not sure if you know him.


----------



## Doodle

Quixotic said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a donkey.


Oh, whoops! My bad. haha


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Well it's not quite a horse for sale ad, but I HAD to share this...I could've peed myself when I saw this one!:rofl:

Horse drawn VW Beetle


----------



## SkyeAngel

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Well it's not quite a horse for sale ad, but I HAD to share this...I could've peed myself when I saw this one!:rofl:
> 
> Horse drawn VW Beetle



Omg! It's weird...I kinda want it....


----------



## lildonkey8

Oh Man I want that thing!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I could see Noka pulling that in a pleasure driving class, fits her big personality 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paint Meadow

16H QUATER HORSE GELDING
Not dumb, but why are you yelling? Calm yourself...


----------



## Quixotic

$5k for a 14yr old trail horse seems a bit much.


----------



## l8rgator

Under "Horse For Sale":

WANTED:A arabian/bashkir curly horse! Trying find my dream horse
Black Arabian Cross for Sale in ---
Breed	Arabian Cross
Gender	Gelding
Color	Black
Height	15.2 hands
Temperament	4 (1 - calm; 10 - spirited)
Date of Birth	October 2011
Age	0
Registered	No
Location	---
Price $ 10

Description
hello, I looking for a black colt or gelding doesn't matter what age.I would like him to be at least 15.2 or higher but thats not real important. I love arabians my favorite breed, everything about them is perfect. But im allergic to horses which is a problem. He needs too be at least half-arabian or more is ok. I really want that arabian trait/look. He needs to be Hypoallergenic. Any disciplines, bloodlines don't really matter but would be nice. I ride english and western. I;ve had old and young horses but im too allergic to have them. I took lessons and hope to again when i find a horse. I just want a black, arabian looking, hyproallergenic horse. If you or anyone you know has one please let me know i'll be VERY interested. any location. E-mail or text please.


----------



## inaclick

l8rgator said:


> Under "Horse For Sale":
> 
> WANTED:A arabian/bashkir curly horse! Trying find my dream horse
> Black Arabian Cross for Sale in ---
> Breed	Arabian Cross
> Gender	Gelding
> Color	Black
> Height	15.2 hands
> Temperament	4 (1 - calm; 10 - spirited)
> Date of Birth	October 2011
> Age	0
> Registered	No
> Location	---
> Price $ 10
> 
> Description
> hello, I looking for a black colt or gelding doesn't matter what age.I would like him to be at least 15.2 or higher but thats not real important. I love arabians my favorite breed, everything about them is perfect. But im allergic to horses which is a problem. He needs too be at least half-arabian or more is ok. I really want that arabian trait/look. He needs to be Hypoallergenic. Any disciplines, bloodlines don't really matter but would be nice. I ride english and western. I;ve had old and young horses but im too allergic to have them. I took lessons and hope to again when i find a horse. I just want a black, arabian looking, hyproallergenic horse. If you or anyone you know has one please let me know i'll be VERY interested. any location. E-mail or text please.


i got one!


----------



## lildonkey8

inaclick said:


> i got one!


oh yes! That will work quite well!


----------



## lildonkey8

this one too!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ahaha I love the Beetle! Soo cute!


----------



## apachiedragon

You guys. :lol:

Saw one last night that was titled *"Quater Hourse for sale with colt"*. I spent a good while trying to figure out exactly how you pronounce "hourse", :rofl:


----------



## lildonkey8

lemme guess: one pronunciation was Hour-se


----------



## smrobs

I would so use that beetle to do my grocery stopping :rofl:. I can just imagine that thing going down the road behind John and Bess :lol:.


----------



## Poseidon

^^^ :rofl: That would be fantastic. Haha.

I know this more belongs on TTOTD, but this seemed like the best place for it here. Chick's redid their website, so I decided to browse around it...and found this. I like zebra but _my eyessss!_

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Zebra Print Synthetic Pony Saddle Set


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

smrobs said:


> I would so use that beetle to do my grocery stopping :rofl:. I can just imagine that thing going down the road behind John and Bess :lol:.


You'd get great gas mileage :lol:


----------



## SkyeAngel

Aside from seeing several geldings listed as broodmares. Does this "dun" look dun to anyone?

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Equine%20at%2014.3hh%20to%2015.2hh%20in%20Kent&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*1105685*HHO:273849&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=7&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20$h211%20$c58&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2f&cc=1


----------



## myhorsesonador

SkyeAngel said:


> Aside from seeing several geldings listed as broodmares. Does this "dun" look dun to anyone?
> 
> http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Equine%20at%2014.3hh%20to%2015.2hh%20in%20Kent&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*1105685*HHO:273849&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=7&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20$h211%20$c58&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2f&cc=1


link isnt working


----------



## Poseidon

That would be a brown horse.. fail. (The link works if you don't put the c=1 at the end.)


----------



## vikki92

SkyeAngel said:


> Aside from seeing several geldings listed as broodmares. Does this "dun" look dun to anyone?
> 
> http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/details.aspx?pu=BPmXvHOJFapxpHa6zlSgMw&cu=975&kw=Equine%20at%2014.3hh%20to%2015.2hh%20in%20Kent&ca=&st=&at=2&ag=975*1105685*HHO:273849&pg=1&si=CAT*1**0&sr=h&cr=7&sn=1&kwe=%20+%20$h211%20$c58&ref=http%3a%2f%2fwww.horseandhound.co.uk%2fclassifieds%2f&cc=1


LOL! Dun? are they color blind or something lol!


----------



## apachiedragon

Lol, I think they must have attached the wrong picture. Looks taller than 15.2hh to me, unless the person holding him is a kid... funny.


----------



## myhorsesonador

mmmmmm philly.

philly- horse

ok I've seen this add every freeken day for a year now. Non of thoughs stallions look apealing enough for me to pay that kind of money.

1/4 mile horses with the best blood line


----------



## myhorsesonador

oo here is a back yard breeder delux!

warmblood filly

orchid I love flowers! 

7 yr old AMHA stud

lol the title made me laugh

miniturer horse and miniture jesus donkey


----------



## Ray MacDonald

That little paint "philly" was pretty cute!


----------



## 888vegas888

[/QUOTE]ok I've seen this add every freeken day for a year now. Non of thoughs stallions look apealing enough for me to pay that kind of money.

1/4 mile horses with the best blood line[/QUOTE]

I'm also in the Ocala area and i see that one on craigslist ALL the time!!
Can't even have the decency to put "quarter horses" instead of "1/4 mile horses" ??? lol


----------



## myhorsesonador

ok I've seen this add every freeken day for a year now. Non of thoughs stallions look apealing enough for me to pay that kind of money.

1/4 mile horses with the best blood line[/QUOTE]

I'm also in the Ocala area and i see that one on craigslist ALL the time!!
Can't even have the decency to put "quarter horses" instead of "1/4 mile horses" ??? lol[/QUOTE]

not to mention WHO THE HELL SAYS THAT??????? I don't know a single person that calls them that. *head desk*


----------



## myhorsesonador

ok I've seen this add every freeken day for a year now. Non of thoughs stallions look apealing enough for me to pay that kind of money.

1/4 mile horses with the best blood line[/QUOTE]

I'm also in the Ocala area and i see that one on craigslist ALL the time!!
Can't even have the decency to put "quarter horses" instead of "1/4 mile horses" ??? lol[/QUOTE]

oh have you also seen the shire filly that keeps geting posted for sale? She started at $5000 Then her price went down to $3,000. Took her off for a while then BAM posted again for $4000. Price went down again to $2,500. Took her off for a while THEN GUESS WHAT! She was posted again for $3,500, she is now listed at $3,000. 

If you couldn't sell her for $2,500 what makes you think you could sell her for more! They say they are desprit to sell her. I e-mailed about her origanaly asking if they would do payments(which they refused) but they breed Gypsy vanners and need the space.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Haven't had much luck recently finding fun ones. I wonder if Craig has been reading here....

anyway, from today. "He looks just like this horse without the white diamond." Can't take a picture of your horse....? Don't list his age, sex (although that can be sussed out), training, experience, anything..... 

Don't even know a price....
*Great horse needs home. ()*

Date: 2011-05-17, 10:59AM PDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 


A really great horse needs to be sold due to financial deadlines regarding college. I'm sad to see him go, he's a sweet boy!

Please text or call (9 - I will try to work with you on the price. You can also send me an e-mail.

He looks identical to the photo but without the white diamond. 


s


----------



## apachiedragon

This is either a lopsided picture or the most downhill horse EVER. I opened it and went, "huh? THAT sure looks hard to ride..." And which end exactly is 14hh?



> 2 yr old buckskin/white paint x app for sale - $500 (winston salem)
> 
> Buckskin and white filly. 2 years old. Started and is green broke and doing well. Stands around 14 hands. Would make an awesome childs hunter pony. Selling cause im looking for something taller and more calmer for my sister. Asking $500 obo OR trade for a well broke horse.


----------



## Carleen

There's a reason they say "_around_ 14hh." She's 13.2 at the wither and 14.2 at the butt! LOL


----------



## smrobs

Not to mention that she would make an excellent kid's hunter pony but one of the reasons she is selling is because they want something that's "more calmer" :roll:.


----------



## VanillaBean

*Free Lease to fantastic home only, paint pony stallion. 12 years old, loves to be groomed and does very well with his feet. He has been a companion pony/lawn ornament only. Not a kids pony! I don't have my horse anymore and would like to find an experienced, patient home for my little stallion. Email with as much info about your home as you can. Call anytime! He is adorable! *

Fantasic home only, eh? Well look where he's living! Oh yeah, a real Ritz!
Who free leases a 12 yo pony STALLION that is only good for a lawn ornament?


----------



## vikki92

VanillaBean said:


> *Free Lease to fantastic home only, paint pony stallion. 12 years old, loves to be groomed and does very well with his feet. He has been a companion pony/lawn ornament only. Not a kids pony! I don't have my horse anymore and would like to find an experienced, patient home for my little stallion. Email with as much info about your home as you can. Call anytime! He is adorable! *
> 
> Fantasic home only, eh? Well look where he's living! Oh yeah, a real Ritz!
> Who free leases a 12 yo pony STALLION that is only good for a lawn ornament?


OH my lord!! 
I had to take a double take at where he was standing & around him, thats crazy! does the poor guy even have room to walk. geesh!!


----------



## SkyeAngel

Awh, He does look sweet though. 



> *FANTASTIC BLOODLINES! £1500*
> 
> County: *Kent*
> Height: *16hh*
> Age: *7 years*
> Type: *Broodmare*
> Colour :*Bay*
> Gender: *Mare*
> Date: *18 May 2011*
> Ref: *HHO:275731*
> 
> Beautiful bay TB mare.7 years old. 16Hh. Excellent blood-lines including Shirley Heights, Mill Reef, Northern Dancer. Would make excellent broodmare. Unbacked, ready to progress. Lives out all year. Lovely friendly nature. Good to handle. 1500 Tel: ***********


So what you're telling me here is that this is a great horse that i should pay £1500 for (that's $2425 USD, Folks!), that has for SEVEN YEARS sat in a field and accomplished ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. She's worth money because her parents did stuff? GTFO. It's not even like she's proven to throw nice foals. She _WOULD _make a good broodmare. apparently. ugh.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

The title for this one cracked me up! 

RESONABLE OFFER REFUSED!!! 4-H Horse


----------



## my2geldings

myhorsesonador said:


> mmmmmm philly.
> 
> philly- horse
> 
> 1/4 mile horses with the best blood line


People are so creative.



apachiedragon said:


> This is either a lopsided picture or the most downhill horse EVER. I opened it and went, "huh? THAT sure looks hard to ride..." And which end exactly is 14hh?


I just spit on my keyboard :shock:


----------



## Allison C

*Female horse - $500 (Fort Morgan)*

Date: 2011-05-22, 6:41AM MDT
Reply to:[Errors when replying to ads?] 


Call for Info ### or ### or email 


Location: Fort Morgan
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Really?? That's all the info you have?? (took phone numbers out)


----------



## MicKey73

What's the problem Allison? It's a horse. And a girl. What else is there to know??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen

This made me giggle.



> Large and cozy stalls with in and out Big winter paddocks - NO MUD Beautiful individual / share summer turn outs big enough for a horse to be a horse  HUGE lit crusher dust arena *Trainers and couches welcome* Trailer parking Quality hay and horse care.


Also, this picture was posted on an ad... wtf?


----------



## SkyeAngel

Carleen said:


> Also, this picture was posted on an ad... wtf?



Okay....seriously ****. What is _that?!_


----------



## my2geldings

It's a very hairy mini! adorable!! Look at all that fur!!


----------



## Allison C

WTF!?!? What is that picture supposed to be advertising? LOL!!


----------



## my2geldings

Allison C said:


> WTF!?!? What is that picture supposed to be advertising? LOL!!


You know what, it's actually how those miniatures are shown during the winter and early spring. They never get a full body clip until the end of spring.


----------



## Allison C

My2Geldings said:


> You know what, it's actually how those miniatures are shown during the winter and early spring. They never get a full body clip until the end of spring.


 
Seriously?? That's hilarious! Eh, to each their own I guess :lol:


----------



## Carleen

Do they usually just shave the neck like that?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Neck/head, I believe it's to show the quality of the mini. Don't quote me though, I am by no means a mini expert!


----------



## Tymer

Registered QH- Doc O Lena- Experienced

There's a couple things mildly wrong with this ad, but nothing serious. just a bit peeved that this mare is doing so much at age 4...But look at that goooooorgeous totallynotforced headset there! And that blurry picture shows so many details I can imagine her perfectly in my head!


----------



## brandilion

"$60.00 obo
semi pony
kaysville, UT 84037 - May 24, 2011
I have a brown semi pony for sale. I got him from someone else and i would love to keep him but couldnt find him a place to keep him. The only problem is that his missing one of him front hoofs. He would need to be pick up in ogden, but i cant keep him there for too long. if your interested you can text me or give me a call, if no answer please leave a message, i might be working. thanks for looking."

K, where do I start? What is a semi pony? Would that be a mini? Not sure. And why $60? Not $50, not $75, not $100, but $60. But best of all "his missing one of him front hoofs"???? Oh, and no picture is listed. Sure would like to see a semi pony missing one of him front hoofs.


----------



## vikki92

brandilion said:


> "$60.00 obo
> semi pony
> kaysville, UT 84037 - May 24, 2011
> I have a brown semi pony for sale. I got him from someone else and i would love to keep him but couldnt find him a place to keep him. The only problem is that his missing one of him front hoofs. He would need to be pick up in ogden, but i cant keep him there for too long. if your interested you can text me or give me a call, if no answer please leave a message, i might be working. thanks for looking."
> 
> K, where do I start? What is a semi pony? Would that be a mini? Not sure. And why $60? Not $50, not $75, not $100, but $60. But best of all "his missing one of him front hoofs"???? Oh, and no picture is listed. Sure would like to see a semi pony missing one of him front hoofs.


ROFL! :clap:thats great lol!


----------



## PaintLover17

Well this isn't a horse for sale but I laughed so hard reading it that I just had to share. I love all the real technical terms like "thangy". 

".... we have one of those honkin' big rear projection tvs... a 56" Panasonic. The covergence thangy has gone bad and needs replaced. I can barter dollar for dollar DOG GROOMING, DOG/HORSE BOARDING, and/or RIDING LESSONS. I am not just a "garage groomer" or hobby rider. I have a real shop and over 20 years in the valley horse/mule industry. I have references for either trade. see facebook DIRTY DAWG SALON

Talk about the elephant in the room, I had kinda dreamed of this monster tv suffering an "unfortunate incident" involving a can of soda or something.. but now that it is gone--I cant afford a new one. So, until the economy recovers, Im stuck with Windows 95 and a tv as big as one of my horses

please --someone-- help me! 

Diane ***** no email, cuz it either goes to my junk box and gets missed--or I get spam 

Location: s. chandler
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lildonkey8

brandilion said:


> "$60.00 obo
> semi pony
> kaysville, UT 84037 - May 24, 2011
> I have a brown semi pony for sale. I got him from someone else and i would love to keep him but couldnt find him a place to keep him. The only problem is that his missing one of him front hoofs. He would need to be pick up in ogden, but i cant keep him there for too long. if your interested you can text me or give me a call, if no answer please leave a message, i might be working. thanks for looking."
> 
> K, where do I start? What is a semi pony? Would that be a mini? Not sure. And why $60? Not $50, not $75, not $100, but $60. But best of all "his missing one of him front hoofs"???? Oh, and no picture is listed. Sure would like to see a semi pony missing one of him front hoofs.


wow. just wow.


----------



## my2geldings

Allison C said:


> Seriously?? That's hilarious! Eh, to each their own I guess :lol:


 Yes very serious 



Carleen said:


> Do they usually just shave the neck like that?


 They do during the low showing season. Here anyways, it's way to cold to clip them fully.



MN Tigerstripes said:


> Neck/head, I believe it's to show the quality of the mini.


 You're absolutely right. It's not necessary to do a full clip for those shows.


----------



## Lis

Appallosa Guelding --Anyone fancy one of them?


----------



## AnnaT

Title: ******14
Description: "quiet mare easy 2 load an work with hasnt been ride properly since b4 xmas but will b easy put back 2 work , would swop for pony an cart"
*****14 Other Pets for Sale ballymena Belfast


----------



## Arksly

I was searching HorseTopia.com and I found these gems. Who knew there were so many Friesians named Larry priced at $2, 800?

Friesian Horse For Sale, North Carolina, NC
Friesian Horse For Sale, Texas, houston
Friesian Horse For Sale, Georgia, atlanta
Friesian Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), calgary
Friesian Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), calgary
Friesian Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), edmonton
Friesian Horse For Sale, South Carolina, anderson


----------



## Juniper

sounds like a scam doesn't it. "Gets along with household pets"??


----------



## Ray MacDonald

And not one picture! LOL


----------



## my2geldings

*Reall odd advert*

This was one was such a strange add. Who writes like that??? strange parts highlighted in red.


_________________________________________________________
Due to land sale, I will have to sell one of my best horses. Pandora is a grade Quarter Horse mare, sorrel with a *stripe* down the face. She will be 20 this year, by no means is she ready to quit. Strong build, * good bone density*, stands about 15hh, 1100 lbs. Is currently a little chunky, she has been *relitivly idle* for the last year with a foal at side.

Pandora is well broke; ridden with a snaffle bit, in westen tack and bare back regularly, neck reins, knows leg aids, can side pass, roll back, lead changes. (however rusty) She is a very nice mover, easy gaits, her jog is amazingly smooth. 

Pandora was trained for pole bending in her youth, before I owned her, I never was involved in competition, _*have not exercised her abilities recently*_. I have mainly used Pandora for pleasure riding on the roads, in fields, parades, the mountains, I have done sponsor flag runs at rodeos on her. 

She is *not* a cowy mare, *just runs on by*... , she does well riding by cows and buffalo on the road. Walks out quickly on the trails, crosses water willingly, has been tied to high line while in mountains. Is not herd bound. Quite level headed, even when high energy. She is generally easy to handle, _*her ground manners are polite*_. UTD on farrier and de-worming. Winters well on mixed grass hay, she is not fed concentrates to support her. 

I recommend a confident rider, as she does not have the same respect for a nervious beginner, takes advantage of them. She was spoiled when I bought her 10yrs ago, would revert back if allowed. Would do very well in a lesson setting with consistancy, but *not *in a full time stall. 

I have had two foals from her (2004, 2010), both colts have socialable temperments, willing attitude, easy to train. She _*concieved*_ first time covered, foaled easily (foals were strong & healthy), had no problems keeping weight on, a good mother and milk producer.


----------



## Carleen

I don't see what's wrong with that one?


----------



## Lis

rager is a aploso, he is verry go with children he loves being in the feald easy to catch he is backed he comes with his tack.

I think they have meant appaloosa.


----------



## SkyeAngel

Lis said:


> rager is a aploso, he is verry go with children he loves being in the feald easy to catch he is backed he comes with his tack.
> 
> I think they have meant appaloosa.



Ohhh dear. Just oh dear. I think we need to do a TV commercial for the spell check function. Maybe some people will discover it. I doubt the horses name is even rager, I bet it's meant to say Ranger. Can people not even read back what they just typed? Sigh. 

My2Geldings: sorry, I don't see anything wrong with the one you put up. A stripe is another (equally valid) term for a strip. Some people also use the term 'race' for the same marking. It just means they have a strip. Conception (to concieve) is a medically used term for getting pregnant. They're just trying to say she's a good broodmare. 
The rest of it all made sense to me too. I don't mean to be rude, though.


----------



## Lis

*May have meant. I think after 4 blows to the head this week my brain needs a rest.


----------



## Quariesian

Wow, this thread is awesome...

Anyway, this ain't a horse-for-sale ad, but I thought it was amusing.

*FOUND - Horse Poop*

Hi, if you or your horse "lost" a very large pile of horse poop, I found it. It is right where you lost it, in front of OMSI on the east bank esplanade. Feel free to come collect it at any time, I'm sure it will stay in the middle of the path until you get a chance to reclaim it. 


Hahahahaha! :lol:


----------



## GreyRay

^^^Ahahaha! Someones not happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

*MUST READ!!! Absolutely ridiculous!*

I couldn't figure out if this was a real ad. This own blew me away...


_________________________________________________________
*Older Gelding, TWH, Companion or 'lead line pony.*

I need to find a new home for my black THW gelding. 
Our horses are too dominant for him. He is very submissive and would do great with another 'low in the pecking order' horse or foals.


Odin is_ broke to ride_, _however, he will not walk out on his own_. If someone is leading him he's totally calm and I believe he would also follow another horse, just doesn't walk out on his own.


He is blind in one eye, which might have something to do with his confidence issues under saddle but other than that his lack of eye sight doesn't seem to affect him at all.


Odin is a total sweetheart to have around. _He loves to be groomed, is good with his feet, easy to tack up and mount_, however, he can be a bit hard to catch at times (never took me more than two minutes to catch him though).


It took him quite some time to get comfortable with his surroundings when we got him and therefore I would love to find a permanent home for him so he doesn't have to move from place to place more than really needed. 


I wish our horses would get along with him as he is a very sweet boy and I love him but it's not fair to him to keep him in a paddock with no shelter just because we can't integrate him into our herd.


_So, if you are interested in a older horse (late teens to 20) that can be hard to catch and is blind in one eye_, please contact me with a some info about your intentions. 
YOU might be the one that ends up with a real gentlemen who loves to get groomed and cuddled and you could lead your beginner friends around on! 


And who knows, maybe you can convince him that walking out on his own isn't so bad after all?!


----------



## Tennessee

^^ Sounds real to me. It seems as if they are just being completely honest so there are no surprises, which is a rarity in the horse world.


----------



## SkyeAngel

My2Geldings said:


> I couldn't figure out if this was a real ad. This own blew me away...
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________
> *Older Gelding, TWH, Companion or 'lead line pony.*
> 
> I need to find a new home for my black THW gelding.
> Our horses are too dominant for him. He is very submissive and would do great with another 'low in the pecking order' horse or foals.
> 
> 
> Odin is_ broke to ride_, _however, he will not walk out on his own_. If someone is leading him he's totally calm and I believe he would also follow another horse, just doesn't walk out on his own.
> 
> 
> He is blind in one eye, which might have something to do with his confidence issues under saddle but other than that his lack of eye sight doesn't seem to affect him at all.
> 
> 
> Odin is a total sweetheart to have around. _He loves to be groomed, is good with his feet, easy to tack up and mount_, however, he can be a bit hard to catch at times (never took me more than two minutes to catch him though).
> 
> 
> It took him quite some time to get comfortable with his surroundings when we got him and therefore I would love to find a permanent home for him so he doesn't have to move from place to place more than really needed.
> 
> 
> I wish our horses would get along with him as he is a very sweet boy and I love him but it's not fair to him to keep him in a paddock with no shelter just because we can't integrate him into our herd.
> 
> 
> _So, if you are interested in a older horse (late teens to 20) that can be hard to catch and is blind in one eye_, please contact me with a some info about your intentions.
> YOU might be the one that ends up with a real gentlemen who loves to get groomed and cuddled and you could lead your beginner friends around on!
> 
> 
> And who knows, maybe you can convince him that walking out on his own isn't so bad after all?!



Awh, this one sounds sooo much like my gelding when I first got him, except for the blind part. He's good to catch and goes out on his own now though ^^


----------



## Dressage10135

feamale quarter mile horses - $800 (kennewick)

Date: 2011-05-20, 5:44PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

quarter mile horses for sale for 800 obo she is about 3 to 4 years old im trying to sell her cuz wer moving and cant take her with me for more info and more pic u can contack me at 509 2057569 or 509 440 4986 
u can sk for demetrio 

Location: kennewick
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2393467322

feamale quarter mile horses

This one made my brain hurt trying to read it.


----------



## vikki92

^^ thats a long horse lol


----------



## Lonannuniel

This is more of a 'horse wanted' ad, but anyway...



> hii i am XXXXX i am wanting a well saddle broke horse because my horse got sold on me and i really want a horse back and i have aot more time to spend with him/her now so if you have any horses for between free and $ 500 just email me i am on my email everyday cause im a teenager so i am on facebook and stuff all the time you know us teenageers are lol
> 
> if you really need to get rid of a well trained horse email me and we will consider taking it
> my email is [email protected] or [email protected]
> 
> and the price can be up to 450


seeing posts like this always make me wonder whether the parents know this kid is asking for a horse online...


----------



## myhorsesonador

WOAH! look at the size of that hernia!

Red Paint Yearling Filly


----------



## my2geldings

You guys are killing me with those adds. I'm sitting here at work literally laughing at loud. Hilarious, keep them coming please.


----------



## smrobs

I don't know why it bugs the crap out of me so much that people claim these horses are sooo broke and have done sooo many things but the best picture they can get is the horse grazing in the pasture:roll:. Can't even be bothered to find one of them actually standing under saddle.

2000 Bay AQHA Ranch Gelding

ETA: Correct me if I'm wrong, but her position over this jump is pretty much crap right? Toes out, death grip on the reins and using his face for balance? Yep, that's an eventing instructor in the TX panhandle:?.
http://amarillo.craigslist.org/grd/2377089248.html


----------



## smrobs

Or, read between the lines of this ad...
Horse to trade


"This is my burned out competition horse. He worked great for a while but I can no longer handle him and that's why he hasn't seen the pattern recently. Oh, and did I mention that he's an ugly color? He's not very old, but his mind is fried and that's why I'm looking for a younger horse that you will see here in this same predicament in less than 5 years. Good luck riding him successfully, especially since I can't. Oh, and BTW, I'm only interested if you have a much nicer horse that you are willing to trade for."


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

:rofl: Nice Smrobs nice.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

smrobs said:


> I don't know why it bugs the crap out of me so much that people claim these horses are sooo broke and have done sooo many things but the best picture they can get is the horse grazing in the pasture:roll:. Can't even be bothered to find one of them actually standing under saddle.


That bugs me to no end too! Sounds like a decent horse, pasture pics certainly don't do justice if he is what they say....


----------



## apachiedragon

> stud palomino
> 
> 2 year old palomino stud for sale 250.00 firm he ride with halter has had bit in he; s been under saddle kids have been on him verying loving and smart, also have bay gelding want to trade for somrthing for daughter and granddaughter he's 4 he doesnt like having saddle put on but once u get it on he rides very well he is also very loving horse neither one has bad manners,call


Oh, my poor eyes. And doesn't like having a saddle on does not qualify as good manners in my book. And letting your kids ride a two year old stud that sounds barely trained? Smart...


----------



## slowlopin

its kind of scary the people these horses are trusting to take care of them! who would sell there horse to someone who doesn't know what breed it is or anything ahahahaha low standards these days lol


----------



## slowlopin

smrobs said:


> I don't know why it bugs the crap out of me so much that people claim these horses are sooo broke and have done sooo many things but the best picture they can get is the horse grazing in the pasture:roll:. Can't even be bothered to find one of them actually standing under saddle.
> 
> 2000 Bay AQHA Ranch Gelding
> 
> ETA: Correct me if I'm wrong, but her position over this jump is pretty much crap right? Toes out, death grip on the reins and using his face for balance? Yep, that's an eventing instructor in the TX panhandle:?.
> Dressage and Jumping Lessons/Horse Trainer


 


-I know I saw an add for a horse for sale and the girl who was jumping in the picture was falling off. niicceee smooth horse and experienced owners selling. ahahahaha


----------



## slowlopin

smrobs said:


> Or, read between the lines of this ad...
> Horse to trade
> 
> 
> "This is my burned out competition horse. He worked great for a while but I can no longer handle him and that's why he hasn't seen the pattern recently. Oh, and did I mention that he's an ugly color? He's not very old, but his mind is fried and that's why I'm looking for a younger horse that you will see here in this same predicament in less than 5 years. Good luck riding him successfully, especially since I can't. Oh, and BTW, I'm only interested if you have a much nicer horse that you are willing to trade for."


 
ya that totally reads your buying a dead horse. ahahaha i saw an add recently that had no picture but was titled ugly but pretty. ugly horse pretty ride. ahahahaha nice


----------



## vikki92

This just gave me a giggle lol!
will trade horse for a car or truck


----------



## vikki92

and this title made me laugh 
3 MINI STUDS READY TO WORK FOR FOOD!!!


----------



## IslandWave

_"Hoofs are trimmed every six months"_

You say that like you are proud of it?? o_0


----------



## BlondieHorseChic

These are a few i've come across in my horse search:
" wanting to sale or trade"
" gets bonkated in winter"
"completely stound"
"loves to be riddled"
"only have had fir a month, wanting better, I think he's rideable"
"will post pics at l8r d8."
HELLO it's called SPELL CHECK or PROOF READ. What are you doing? To lazy to go look at/ ride/ take pics of the horse to write a decent ad?!? To lazy to write the word? Well I'm to lazy to buy your horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

vikki92 said:


> and this title made me laugh
> 3 MINI STUDS READY TO WORK FOR FOOD!!!


A rescue offering stud services from those guys? Not a very reputable rescue I'd bet.


----------



## Juniper

SMROBS, I love your interpreting!


----------



## vikki92

apachiedragon said:


> A rescue offering stud services from those guys? Not a very reputable rescue I'd bet.


Yep I thought the same thing.


----------



## Quariesian

BlondieHorseChic said:


> These are a few i've come across in my horse search:
> " wanting to sale or trade"
> " gets bonkated in winter"
> "completely stound"
> "loves to be riddled"
> "only have had fir a month, wanting better, I think he's rideable"
> "will post pics at l8r d8."
> HELLO it's called SPELL CHECK or PROOF READ. What are you doing? To lazy to go look at/ ride/ take pics of the horse to write a decent ad?!? To lazy to write the word? Well I'm to lazy to buy your horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ohh, I have few to add!

"Stalon for sale"
"Pritty mar for sale"
"Looking for cheap hey"

I've seen em all! :lol:


----------



## Lis

Or mare and foul or mare in foul. It's not even pronounced like foul.


----------



## Quariesian

Why can't people use decent grammar in their ads!? Oh, and what is a Geling? :lol:


Horse for sale:

QH Geling Reg paint 17 yrs
Just a sweetheart this boy has been there done that knows it all has also jumped and for most of his life been a BARREL HORSE JR class trust he is fast. very solid body.

Street safe 
No shoes
No vices
Does not mind dogs, cats, chickens,tractors, affraid of nothing, 

I also love the horrible punctuation, or lack there of.


----------



## TKButtermilk

When I saw this I was like wow how would you put a halter on a turkey..? 

Foul Halter
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison C

Um.... what color???

*2008 Buckskin Stud Colt - $1100 (Franktown)*

Date: 2011-06-06, 10:11AM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


3 year old Buckskin Stud Colt with cow horse breeding - including Zan Parr Bar and Dry Doc. Call for more information (XXX) XXX XXXX 


Location: Franktown
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Starlight Wonder

Hello,
I am a 11 year old who is looking for my very first horse! I am a very responsible. I am looking for a horse that I could ride all the time ,but since it is summer my first horse would make this summer special! 
Dont worry about the horse being fed because the horse will be spoiled!! We have a place for the horse to be on pasture. 
I have been saving my money and taking riding lessons so I will be able to take care of the horse. 
If you have a horse that is in good health and is able for a child to ride it, please email me and let me know. I will be waiting for emails for the perfect horse for me. Thanks 



Craigslist at it's finest


----------



## Arksly

^ The sad thing is that they have better grammar and spelling than most ads on here.


----------



## MicKey73

Dun?

16.3 Dun Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, a 3 year old that is being ridden daily by kids....
3YR OLD HORSE
Even if she wasn't started under saddle as a yearling to get her that broke that fast, what quality of training do you suppose she can boast? :think:

Wow....just..wow.
Looking for a horse

And apparently I must not know much about training... You _need_ a roundpen in order to teach a horse ground manners?
Dunn & White Mare


----------



## paintluver

^Is that last horse tied to an electrical pole?


----------



## Tennessee

paintluver said:


> ^Is that last horse tied to an electrical pole?


 
Looks like it. WTF?!


----------



## Starlight Wonder

^ Electrical poles help the horses look classier lol


----------



## paintluver

^Lol, well I better go tie my horses to one right away!


----------



## 888vegas888

*PAINT TRAIL HORSE - $500 (WHITE SPRINGS FL. 32096)*

Date: 2011-06-10, 4:58PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


pie ball paint gelding 7 yrs. has a current coggens healthy friendly smooth ride just under 15 hands. 


Location: WHITE SPRINGS FL. 32096
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











**** PIE BALL!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
has he got balls of pie?? lolol :rofl:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

888vegas888 said:


> **** PIE BALL!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> has he got balls of pie?? lolol :rofl:


Do you suppose they have a "Screw Ball" too? :lol:


----------



## Starlight Wonder

He can't help it if his balls are full of pie! lol


----------



## vikki92

smrobs said:


> Hmm, a 3 year old that is being ridden daily by kids....
> 3YR OLD HORSE
> Even if she wasn't started under saddle as a yearling to get her that broke that fast, what quality of training do you suppose she can boast? :think:
> 
> I dont see the problem with this one, I mean i got my first pony when i was 5 and she was 2 when i got her, and before that i was riding my dads horses and they wasnt to old themselves.


----------



## Iseul

smrobs said:


> Hmm, a 3 year old that is being ridden daily by kids....
> 3YR OLD HORSE
> Even if she wasn't started under saddle as a yearling to get her that broke that fast, what quality of training do you suppose she can boast?


I also don't see the issue in this one..Toby was broke about a month after he turned two for light riding, and by three he was competing and giving lessons to 5 year olds. He's now just turned four, made it to regionals last year, giving lessons to an 11 year old, a younger one around 7, and I believe a 5 year old. He goes on trails, teaches them how to do everything basic as well as game events, is extremely forgiving, etc. He can boast quite a bit of his training in his year and a half. I even learned games on him after only doing occasional trail rides.
It's not really the age, it's the mentality of the horse.
I shall be back to link one ad that I saw, I just can't link on my touch pod. ;;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vikki92

Iseul said:


> I also don't see the issue in this one..Toby was broke about a month after he turned two for light riding, and by three he was competing and giving lessons to 5 year olds. He's now just turned four, made it to regionals last year, giving lessons to an 11 year old, a younger one around 7, and I believe a 5 year old. He goes on trails, teaches them how to do everything basic as well as game events, is extremely forgiving, etc. He can boast quite a bit of his training in his year and a half. I even learned games on him after only doing occasional trail rides.
> It's not really the age, it's the mentality of the horse.
> I shall be back to link one ad that I saw, I just can't link on my touch pod. ;;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Yeah I agree, age is just a number, you cant put a number on the mentality of a horse or a person.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I'd be worried that riding horses too young will break them down and be retired by 15...


----------



## christabelle

Chestnut Stallion

It always makes me laugh when they insist that the only reason they would get rid of said precious horse is because they are moving... But it cancels out the reason if they are willing to trade for a better horse or a 5K horse trailer.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Maybe Stally injured her and she doesn't want him? and doesn't say what age he is either...


----------



## smrobs

vikki92 said:


> I dont see the problem with this one, I mean i got my first pony when i was 5 and she was 2 when i got her, and before that i was riding my dads horses and they wasnt to old themselves.





Iseul said:


> I also don't see the issue in this one..Toby was broke about a month after he turned two for light riding, and by three he was competing and giving lessons to 5 year olds. He's now just turned four, made it to regionals last year, giving lessons to an 11 year old, a younger one around 7, and I believe a 5 year old. He goes on trails, teaches them how to do everything basic as well as game events, is extremely forgiving, etc. He can boast quite a bit of his training in his year and a half. I even learned games on him after only doing occasional trail rides.
> It's not really the age, it's the mentality of the horse.


 
I guess I just have higher expectations for a horse that I was looking to buy. Sure, they may have a super nice temperament, but kids simply don't have the experience or know-how to put what I would consider decent training on a horse. Not only that, but at 3 years old, you can't _know_ that a horse is bombproof/kid safe. You just can't. They are still very young and simply haven't had enough time under saddle to be exposed to everything. You can hope that nothing will happen and sometimes get lucky, but you can't _know_.


----------



## A knack for horses

we have a rescued mare that was ridden to hard at her previous home. *so she will never be ridden by adults or big kids. little kids can by next year.* to good home only. she is a sweet mare. *trust me my son goes around her and leads her, and he has no horse sense what so ever.* that is how good she is. if you want a good mare or brood mare let me know. give me a call 1-XXX-XXX-XXXX to come out and see her. no people with slaughter on minds PLEASE. free 

^ Found this one on Craigslist. 
Uhmmm...how are you going to get this horse ready for little kids with no horse sense if adults who know what they are doing can't ride her?


----------



## bee222

Found this ad on Louisiana CL 
I love the way the phone # is typed out (I put the xxx for privacy of Kevin)


Black walker gelding 
Coggins papers 
Good horse
Call Kevin for more information 
Two two five xxx-four six eight eight


----------



## bee222

mr.brown the horse just made six years old. just been guilded. he 
is 15.2 hands tall and is broke.
dont have anytime to mess with him so if interested askin 1000.00
or best offer.

"just made 6 years old?" did he almost not "make it?" 
I love that he is guilded too


----------



## MicKey73

^^ I looooove me a guilded horse!! Is he in a registry, or covered in gold leaf??

I like how they couldn't be bothered to brush off the sweat before they took their sales picture... Craig's List. Sigh


----------



## SidMit

*Wow! Her nose looks great!*

Gorgeous Paint!!Dont let the price bother you OBO!!

For $2200, me thinks a better picture is in order.


----------



## vikki92

SidMit said:


> Gorgeous Paint!!Dont let the price bother you OBO!!
> 
> For $2200, me thinks a better picture is in order.


Yes this nose looks wonderful, I would pay top dallor for that nose right there lol


----------



## apachewhitesox

*2 friesian mare and a gelding$1,800.00*
home trained frisian horses for sale in good homes These horses are pure breeds registered horses. They are outstanding quality and they love to be held, pampered an also love hanging out and very friendly to other animals and kids. They are ready for their new home. We are offering these horses for a good home. They have a health guarantee of 5 years and we are offering them to someone or home which can take good care of them for us. They have had their first horses shots and been deformed three times. Contact us for more information. Thank 

Well I just found this one and I didn't get the picture but the description got me very confused. A bit of bad grammar and spelling. :-|


----------



## Lis

Been deformed three times? Okayyy.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha I know I'm hoping that was meant to say dewormed.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

You can have guarantee of health for five years??? wow I want that!


----------



## SidMit

*Neet-o!*

i have horse for sale


----------



## Sunny

The Friesians like to be held????

:lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

I can't remember if this one has been here yet, but even so, it's worth a repeat. ****!!!!!!!

best of craigslist: Wanted: Pony


----------



## 888vegas888

:rofl: What!!
Marinade the bedding and salt lick???
Kids can't tell the difference from a pony and a burger???
WTF hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bee222

OMG Is this person serious? Hard for me to tell


----------



## atreyu917

I doubt he's serious


----------



## apachewhitesox

3 colt foals FOR SALE ADOPTION from Park Ridge Queensland Brisbane Metro @ Adpost.com Classifieds > Australia > 3 colt foals FOR SALE ADOPTION from Park Ridge Queensland Brisbane Metro,free,australian,classified ad,classified ads

I was a bit unsure about this one


----------



## smrobs

Wow^^. Not sure that an infant sitting on a yearling would qualify that horse as "a good kids pony" LOL.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Haha thats what I thought


----------



## myhorsesonador

Oh wow. If that horses is as bomb proof as you get them my horse must be dead. That is one GREEN horse. 

Golden Palomino Flaxen Main and Tail-Broke/Done it all!


----------



## apachiedragon

Yep, they'd have been better off not adding video, lol. Tried everything, well trained at nothing?


----------



## 888vegas888

*Bay Dun Filly Welsh Pony - $200 (Inglis)*

Date: 2011-06-13, 9:43AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


She is a 2 year old Bay Dun Welsh Pony. She looks great and is filled out. This would be a great pony for pulling a cart or riding for a younger rider. Her mother was bred when I bought her a few years ago and I just don't have any use for a smaller horse, I'm to big to train her and ride her. If you have any questions please call or email. xxx-xxx-xxxx


Location: Inglis
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Hmmm... Bay dun? Okay, whatever you say.
Great pony for younger riders? An unbroke 2 year old filly? Sure.
If you have no use for a smaller pony, then why did you buy one? Let alone a pregnant one??
And nobody is too big to train a pony like that. Maybe too big to ride, but not to train. SMH.


----------



## 888vegas888

*2 year old dun buckskin - $400 (Masaryktown)*

Date: 2011-06-13, 8:30AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


I have a 2 year old dun buckskin appendix colt for sale. He just had his coggins completed the beginning of this month and his feet were done a few weeks ago. He stands for the farrier, bathes and loads in the trailer with no problem. I have been working him in the round pen and he has great movement and would do well in dressage and jumping. He takes the bit and saddle with no problem and will be caught and lead around by an 8 year old. He stands at 14hh right now but will mature to at least 15hh or taller. It is a sad sell but he needs to go ASAP to a good home so his price has dropped to 400.00 firm. Please email me with your number to set up a time to meet this lovely man.
Here is a youtube video of him running around.

http://www.youtube.com/user/Lunaloki1#p/u/4/oAIlkrHOvQU



Location: Masaryktown
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Dun buckskin? Can't choose one? Try dun.
"Here is a youtube video of him running around." <Way to be blunt. 
Once again, another case that's better without the video.


----------



## Carleen

Mustang x Thoroughbred Stud - $100 (Mission)

Montana is a very sweet 2 year old, 14hh stud. 
He is not broke, but is social and a quick learner. 
Needs good home as I am getting married and will not be living on property.
Asking 100 obo.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

myhorsesonador said:


> Oh wow. If that horses is as bomb proof as you get them my horse must be dead. That is one GREEN horse.
> 
> Golden Palomino Flaxen Main and Tail-Broke/Done it all!


I don't know what the problem is?? Looks like a really good horse!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

apachiedragon said:


> Yep, they'd have been better off not adding video, lol. Tried everything, well trained at nothing?


I thought the video was very good! It showed what the horse could do under saddle and did it pretty good!

Theysaid he was trained at dressage and western as well was a good lesson horse. A good horse if I do say so myself.


----------



## smrobs

Eh, the pali seems to have a good mind but he just doesn't know much when it comes to training. No neck reining (and if it is there, it's pretty poor), incorrect lead departure, and mushy stops. Would probably be a decent horse for some beginner that just wanted to plod around, though IMHO, nowhere near worth $3000 in this market.


----------



## Arksly

smrobs said:


> Eh, the pali seems to have a good mind but he just doesn't know much when it comes to training. No neck reining (and if it is there, it's pretty poor), incorrect lead departure, and mushy stops. Would probably be a decent horse for some beginner that just wanted to plod around, though IMHO, nowhere near worth $3000 in this market.


That's actually pretty fair around here. He's broke, not too old or young, and relatively nice looking.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Arksly said:


> That's actually pretty fair around here. He's broke, not too old or young, and relatively nice looking.


not here. for that much around here I exspect him to carry himself beter.

I don't know if you noticed but his back was sucked under. He cantered on the wrong lead and they didn't fix it. (rider's falt not the horse) and every time they asked him to stop he'd gape his mouth open. I would MAYBE and thats a BIG maybe pay $1000 for that around here.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

888vegas888 said:


> *2 year old dun buckskin - $400 (Masaryktown)*
> 
> Date: 2011-06-13, 8:30AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> I have a 2 year old dun buckskin appendix colt for sale. He just had his coggins completed the beginning of this month and his feet were done a few weeks ago. He stands for the farrier, bathes and loads in the trailer with no problem. I have been working him in the round pen and he has great movement and would do well in dressage and jumping. He takes the bit and saddle with no problem and will be caught and lead around by an 8 year old. He stands at 14hh right now but will mature to at least 15hh or taller. It is a sad sell but he needs to go ASAP to a good home so his price has dropped to 400.00 firm. Please email me with your number to set up a time to meet this lovely man.
> Here is a youtube video of him running around.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Lunaloki1#p/u/4/oAIlkrHOvQU
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Masaryktown
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dun buckskin? Can't choose one? Try dun.
> "Here is a youtube video of him running around." <Way to be blunt.
> Once again, another case that's better without the video.


It may be just because I'm used to my big 2yo draft stud colt, but he looks REALLY small for a 2yo and isn't as developed (not sure if that's the correct way to put it) as Aires (my colt). My Aires looks like a gawky teenager compared to an adult horse, but he still looks more horse than foal. This colt looks more yearling/foal than horse. 

I don't know if that made sense to anyone else, but it made sense in my head. lol


----------



## myhorsesonador

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It may be just because I'm used to my big 2yo draft stud colt, but he looks REALLY small for a 2yo and isn't as developed (not sure if that's the correct way to put it) as Aires (my colt). My Aires looks like a gawky teenager compared to an adult horse, but he still looks more horse than foal. This colt looks more yearling/foal than horse.
> 
> I don't know if that made sense to anyone else, but it made sense in my head. lol


yeah he does look very yearlingy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay! I'm glad that made sense to someone and I'm not the only one who thinks he looks too young to be a 2-year-old.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, you aren't the only one who sees things through draft colored glasses :lol:. The only 2 foals I have _any_ experience with are both draft crosses. I consider my yearling (the black in my avatar) rather dinky and he's standing 13.3...taller than some folks 2 and 3 year olds :lol:. My other guy (who will be 2 in a month, the sorrel in my avatar) is standing 15.3 and probably weighs close to 1000...maybe more.


----------



## myhorsesonador

smrobs said:


> LOL, you aren't the only one who sees things through draft colored glasses :lol:. The only 2 foals I have _any_ experience with are both draft crosses. I consider my yearling (the black in my avatar) rather dinky and he's standing 13.3...taller than some folks 2 and 3 year olds :lol:. My other guy (who will be 2 in a month, the sorrel in my avatar) is standing 15.3 and probably weighs close to 1000...maybe more.


I would bet money on rafe being at least 1200lb. My Sonador is 1100lb at 15'3


----------



## smrobs

That is entirely possible LOL. Even though he's pretty fat, he is still gangly through his shoulders and hips so I don't know if a weight tape would get him within a couple hundred pounds of correct. I may try it anyway one of these days.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> LOL, you aren't the only one who sees things through draft colored glasses :lol:. The only 2 foals I have _any_ experience with are both draft crosses. I consider my yearling (the black in my avatar) rather dinky and he's standing 13.3...taller than some folks 2 and 3 year olds :lol:. My other guy (who will be 2 in a month, the sorrel in my avatar) is standing 15.3 and probably weighs close to 1000...maybe more.


Yup. Aires stands around 15.2 and I'd say he's 1000lbs, maybe even 1100lbs. All I know is that it's like moving a Sherman tank trying to push him out of the way when he doesn't want to move...especially when he doesn't want to square up for me when I'm working with his feet (which is pretty much always when we're trying to do his back feet). 

They apparently can't decide what color this mare is either!
Registered Quarter Horse Mare

*Registered Quarter Horse Mare - $3500 (Prescott)*

Very quiet but has plenty of get and go. At tried and true on the trail as can be. Excellent in the arena. She knows everything. She is one of the prettiest mares you will ever see. Chestnut/Roan/Dunn 

--> Seriously, people! How can I know if I'm interested in a horse if you don't tell me how old she is, can't decide what color she is (there's a big difference between chestnut, roan and dun), and don't let me see what her conformation is like?! I hate ads without pics for this exact reason!! (Not that I'm anywhere near in the market for a horse now, but when I was...)

OH! Love this one!! Really?! You bought the horse without riding it first?! I only did that because mine is an unbroke two-year-old...what's your excuse, dude?! And how are you going to know if YOU can handle the horse if you have someone else "test drive" it for you?! That's like saying you can handle a Corvette at 130MPH because you sat in the passenger seat while a professional driver took it for a spin!
http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/2438418314.html
*Need someone to test drive a horse for me (Paulden)*

Bought what is supposed to be a good riding horse. I need a good rider to go with me on a trail ride. I am older and don't want to take the chances I used to take. I believe the horse is okay but people lie about this kind of thing. If we have any problems we bail off and walk back. Mark


----------



## smrobs

Bahahaha:rofl:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Bahahaha:rofl:.


Dare I ask which part you're laughing at?  :lol: ;-)


----------



## smrobs

The Sherman Tank because I know exactly how you feel _and_ the "test drive" because I have a very strange feeling that maybe this guy has already ate dirt at least once from said horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I kind of got that feeling with the "test drive" guy as well. Maybe he wants to see if it's him that's the problem or the horse? lol What can I say? I live in a VERY small town in the middle of nowhere. Heck, if he'd pay me, I'd "test drive" the horse for him. 

I'm used to a little 14.2hh arab cross gelding. If he *thought* you wanted him to move, he would...all you had to do was look at him!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Oh craigslist, how you entertain! 

Thorobread for sale Thorobread???

or this one, bet he's a doozy of a stud for $400. Eek!
Aqha registerd stallion

and not horse related, but I think this could be fun for shows LOL!
BAR STOOL RACER AND TRAILER


----------



## dee

*Dumbest parents award?*

The ad doesn't really say for sure, but I have a feeling these are not really horsey people? This is NOT something I would allow a 14 year old to do without constant supervision by an experienced _adult_ trainer - guess I'm just getting too old? At least she's wearing a helmet!

----

My 14 year old daughter wanted to break this gelding, because he was so sweet, so I told her that he can stay as long as she doesn't get bucked off while breaking him. Well she did NOT get bucked from the start and got through 21 clean long rides. Well since he is young and green. She wasn't paying attention, the horse spooked and she got thrown, we think it was because of the storm and all of the thunder and lightning, but now this sweet little 5 year old is for sale! He is so sweet and comes when you call him. He needs someone who will train him through the summer and give him the love and care he deserves. He is sweet, loveable, and is just strikingly beautiful! He is so laid back!! He is best friends with our shetland pony. I am asking 800 but I WANT AN OFFER!!!! He could be a dressage, jumper, western pleasure, barrel horse, or just a trail horse prospect. No vices, has been around four-wheelers, tractors, and cars. He ties, bathes, gets in the trailor, saddles. Needs an experienced rider because he is young and again green, but is so laid back! He has been rode down miles of trails, up and down canyons, through rivers, and down the road and has a really nice chest on him. No spook from cars. Please call xxx. We will also respond instantly from email. Please make an offer! Video on request. 




Location: Hydro
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## atreyu917

No vices?? But yet he bucked her off. Mmmhmmm


----------



## atreyu917

Just had to add this one

*Gentle Jackass for Sale - $100 (Ringgold, Ga.)*

Date: 2011-06-02, 2:19PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


This is a very gentle Jackass and he will save you from cutting your grass where ever you put him since he loves grass and eats all he can find. We are asking $100 but would consider trade for goats or pony. Call today before this fine animal gets away..

Call Mary (423) 505-0036 or Marty (423) 315-8585 


Location: Ringgold, Ga.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## atreyu917

Belgiu*m* mare hahahaha


*belgium mare - $1800 (north ga)*

Date: 2011-06-01, 1:59PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


13 year old nice belgium mare. Easy to handle, sweet & healthy. Has had two nice mule babies. 
Also two very nice trail horses. Call 706-936-9926.


----------



## atreyu917

$12k??? In their dreams


*9 yr old Reg. Mare Barrel and Poles - $12000 (Young Harris, Ga)*

Date: 2011-05-19, 9:28PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Finished Barrel and Poles. Please contact me for more information. 706/379-1237 


Location: Young Harris, Ga
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

atreyu917 said:


> No vices?? But yet he bucked her off. Mmmhmmm


LOL, I'm willing to bet he didn't buck, just boogered to the side and she fell off and now either she or her mom is scared of her getting back on.


----------



## atreyu917

I wouldn't doubt that at all, but way to make your horse look bad haha. He is super cute though.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

APPY MARE

lol look at its back legs? I wonder if she's trying to hold back going to the bathroom while the pictures are being taken >.<


----------



## equiniphile

atreyu917 said:


> $12k??? In their dreams
> 
> 
> *9 yr old Reg. Mare Barrel and Poles - $12000 (Young Harris, Ga)*
> 
> Date: 2011-05-19, 9:28PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> Finished Barrel and Poles. Please contact me for more information. 706/379-1237
> 
> 
> Location: Young Harris, Ga
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 Depending on how finished she is and what her times are, I could see people paying that for her. She looks like a nice mare, but it's impossible to tell her worth without a video.


----------



## dee

smrobs said:


> LOL, I'm willing to bet he didn't buck, just boogered to the side and she fell off and now either she or her mom is scared of her getting back on.


I just wonder how much damage was done to the horse that will have to be undone by allowing an inexperienced teenager to try to break him. It's a crying shame - he looked like he had some real potential...


----------



## apachiedragon

This one had me scratching my head. Never been broken, yet three of the pictures show the pony with kids all over it, being led by kids while ridden by other kids. Looks broke to me... And is she living in their back yard? I do love the bit about "starter hay" though.
Loving Pony ISO Family w/ Room to share


> Loving Pony ISO Family w/ Room to share - $800 (NW of Charlotte)
> 
> Date: 2011-05-31, 11:29AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 9 year old pony, great with kids needs loving home with plenty of room. This pony has nver been broken. She comes with her own saddle, bit & starter hay. Only reply if you have plenty of room for her to run.


----------



## apachiedragon

And this one scares me more than a little. 


> *Looking for paint horse - $1* (Hiddenite)
> 
> Im looking for a paint horse or pony for my little girl for her birthday would want it for riding trails please let me know what u have thanks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This one seriously made me go "EEP!" An arab stallion for $50?! Oh dear!
Arabian Stallion
*Arabian Stallion - $50 (Apache Junction)*


Purebred Arabian Stallion. 23 years old. Good bloodlines. Good Temperament. very well behaved for a stallion. Husband lost job, I cant afford to keep him. Needs a good home. Had given him to someone in December that I thought would be a good home but it turned out not to be a good home, He has lost weight since he has been there. So I took him back a week ago. $50 rehoming fee. 

This one confuses me...his only vise is lunging? Isn't that something that people WANT their horse to do?! (Unless they mean lunging as in dragging people around with him while he's being led)
Big and Friendly Appendix Palomino Gelding Who Likes to Move!
*Big and Friendly Appendix Palomino Gelding Who Likes to Move! - $1500 (Gilbert)*

Trigger is our 16 year old Appendix gelding who we bought to be our first horse and just likes to move a little more than we are comfortable with. He really is a sweet boy who loves attention and food. We have put some weight on him since we got him and have worked with him on ground manners. He ties, clips, bathes, loads, tacks up, and is great for the farrier. His only vice is lunging. But if you are looking for a horse to jump on and ride, Trigger's your horse. He rides Western, English or bareback. He loves to move, knows his leads and doesn't spook, might make a very good trail horse. He is not a beginner's horse but would be really fun for someone more experienced to work with. Come and check him out and feel free to e-mail for pictures and questions.


----------



## maura

Drafty -

lunging = moving around a handler in a large circle on a long line at all gaits = good

lunging = charging handlers agressively with ears back and mouth open = bad

I can only assume that this horse either doesn't do the former well, so his vice is that he doesn't lunge or that he does the latter one, entirely too well.


----------



## atreyu917

equiniphile said:


> Depending on how finished she is and what her times are, I could see people paying that for her. She looks like a nice mare, but it's impossible to tell her worth without a video.


You'd think if she were that impressive she would post times, winnings, and link to videos though? Maybe that mistakingly put an additional 0 on there hehe


----------



## equiniphile

^ I agree with you there; one of my biggest pet peeves is when people don't have the time to post proof of accomplishments, be it a picture, video, or title, of their so-called world-renowned horses.


----------



## atreyu917

Me too. Or doesn't post age/height. You'd think that'd be a given!


----------



## SkyeAngel

Firstly, please learn how to use basic punctuation...maybe even a spell checker.

Secondly....apparently this pony has some gold stashed away somewhere that it plans to retrieve at a later date...and it's worth it! Would we consider that to be an investment??



> Polly is a 12.2 grey mare who's an absoloute bomb proof pony my 3and2 year old ride her she let's them ride her bare back with just a head collar and lead rope and looks after them very well she does everything and anything you ask from her she wins jumping classes and has been placed and won at dressage I can't fault this pony at all she's worth her waiting gold she hacks out alone and incompany she loads she's good with farrie vet ect she's wormed and jabs are upto date she's passported reason for selling I have 3 kids now and don't have the time to do her which is a shame as she gives you her her allim asking 1,200 for her simply cos you can't put a price on your kids safety but I am open to reasonably offers no time wasters please thank you


----------



## smrobs

It must be the 'farrie' that she's so good with that is guarding her waiting gold LOL. That one's funny.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Oh craigslist, how you entertain!
> 
> Thorobread for sale Thorobread???


"It is not okay for you to call me trying to help sell my horse. " Gee, I wonder why??


----------



## Ray MacDonald

apachiedragon said:


> This one had me scratching my head. Never been broken, yet three of the pictures show the pony with kids all over it, being led by kids while ridden by other kids. Looks broke to me... And is she living in their back yard? I do love the bit about "starter hay" though.
> Loving Pony ISO Family w/ Room to share


That actually looks like a real good pony!


----------



## my2geldings

*I have the best add in the world*

I do hope this women finds a buyer, because with her honesty, she deserves to find out.

*GORGEOUS 6 YEAR OLD ROAN MARE ..LOOKING FOR BRONC RIDER*




 Watch
|
Share
|
 Print 
|
 Report Ad 
 


 
View larger image

 



































Date Listed 16-Jun-11 Price *$600.00* Address 

 Offered ByOwner 


GINGER IS DROP DEAD GORGEOUS MARE .. BABYDOLL HEAD.. LONG FLAXEN MANE.. GREAT HIP..EXTREMELY PRETTY TO LOOK AT .. .. VERY EASY TO HANDLE IN PASTURE OR ON LEAD...STANDS GREAT FOR FERRIER,,

SHE DOES HOWEVER HAVE ISSUES UNDER SADDLE,, THIS HORSE BUCKS HARD.. AND I DO NOT USE THAT TERM LIGHTLY.. SHE CAME FROM THE INNISFAIL AUCTION LAST YEAR... HER DISPOSITION MISLED ME TO THINK SHE WOULD DO WELL WITH MY DAUGHTER.. THEY EVEN HAD A LITTLE GIRL RIDE HER IN THE ARENA.. UNFORTUNATLEY I DO NOT HAVE THE LEVEL OF TRAINING EXPERTISE REQUIRED FOR HER ..

NO HEALTH ISSUES...A VERY EASY KEEPER... INCREDIBLY FRIENDLY , BUT GINGER HAD A VERY ROUGH START ..
I RODE HER IN A GYMKAHANNA AND SHE EXCELLED AT EVERYTHING.. TROT LOPED ALL PATTERNS AFTER WATCHING VERY CLOSELY,, .. SHE IS SUPER SMART AND WANTS TO EXCELL AT EVERYTHING ....SHE DOES WELL LEFT TIED IN AN ARENA .. SHE IS GORGEOUS BUT BUCKS LIKE A HORSE FROM THE RODEO .. STRAIGHT UP AND DOWN BUCKER.. SHE DOESNT HAVE A MEAN BONE IN HER BODY... BUT TOO MUCH FOR ME ..
I DONT WANT TO SELL HER BACK AT THE AUCTION SHE IS VERY SWEET LOVEABLE MARE .. 
IF YOU ARE INTERSTED IN A PROJECT HORSE OR LOOKING TO PRACTICE YOUR BRONC RIDING SHE IS MAY BE THE ONE .. SO NICE ON THE GROUND..

TOTALLY NEGOTIABLE ON PRICE ..

AFTER TALKING TO A CPL TRAINERS THEY SAID MINIMUM 3 MONTHS AND SHE MIGHT BE OVER HERSELF.. AND I STRESS MIGHT BE ..
I WONT MISREPRESENT THIS HORSE OR ANY OTHER .. 
CALL ME 


BOARDING AVAILABLE FOR 125 A MONTH 

OTHER HORSES ARE AVAILABLE,,


----------



## VanillaBean

^ That one sounds like a real gem.


----------



## SidMit

*I hope the price is a typo*

2006 buckskin mare

For $17000, I would at least expect a better picture. Not a soggy, far away, snow picture. With a blanket on no less!


----------



## SidMit

*Another great picture...*

********HORSE 5yo Chestnut AQHA Mare with chrome*********************

Seriously...


----------



## VanillaBean

Good thing they cared enough to get a good picture. I mean really, there are like 5 horses in that picture...
UGH, PEOPLE!


----------



## sullylvr

well built quarter house mare

Just what I always wanted!!! A quarter HOUSE mare!!!


----------



## RedTree

hahaha everyone want one of those -_-


----------



## Phantomcolt18

I don't know about this one but I am 99.9999% positive that some of these pictures are not of the horse they are trying to sell. Correct me if I am wrong but I think they messed up the ad.
Buckskin and White Pony Gentle Loves Kids Great Family Horse | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ Haha that add confused me


----------



## smrobs

Wow, most ponies are cute but that one is very...not.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I agree there smrobs


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Apache and Smrobs - I completely agree haha. I was so turned around and kept reading the ad over and over and looking at the pictures repeatedly. Either someone messed up or that pony has magical morphing powers ;P


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

maura said:


> Drafty -
> 
> lunging = moving around a handler in a large circle on a long line at all gaits = good
> 
> lunging = charging handlers agressively with ears back and mouth open = bad
> 
> I can only assume that this horse either doesn't do the former well, so his vice is that he doesn't lunge or that he does the latter one, entirely too well.


Maura, I know the difference between the two lungings.  I was meaning that they should be WAY more specific when they say that his only vice is lunging because I do know people that thing horses that can do the first lunging are a waste of time (the arab/saddlebred gelding I had for a little while was 8-years-old and had absolutely NO CLUE how to lunge, free or on a line...I had to teach him because his owners thought that every horse should be the kind you can just hop on and ride whenever...not a good idea with a hot-headed arab gelding who got away with everything).



SkyeAngel said:


> Firstly, please learn how to use basic punctuation...maybe even a spell checker.
> 
> Secondly....apparently this pony has some gold stashed away somewhere that it plans to retrieve at a later date...and it's worth it! Would we consider that to be an investment??


That one made me tired reading it!


----------



## cfralic

*Wanted Beef caves*

_I know this isn't a horse but it was in the farm section...
_
*Wanted Beef caves*

We are looking for some beef caves to put on our pasture. Looking around 300 - 400 lbs. If you have some for sale please contact me, thanks

:lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador

cfralic said:


> _I know this isn't a horse but it was in the farm section..._
> 
> *Wanted Beef caves*
> 
> We are looking for some beef caves to put on our pasture. Looking around 300 - 400 lbs. If you have some for sale please contact me, thanks
> 
> :lol:


I don't see why this is funny? there looking to raise them to eat.


----------



## gaelgirl

Calves= baby cows
Caves= holes in rocks/mountains.


----------



## smrobs

What I see is that they are looking to buy some beef "caves" instead of beef "calves".


----------



## SMCLeenie

No no no they want portable caves to store their beef in, don't you guys have those?


----------



## myhorsesonador

oh yeah I must be blind tonight.  wow I cant believe I missed that. I should really be in bed


----------



## Shenandoah

I thought this one was kind of funny.



> He is well worth the price that I have on him and would be worth a lot more in a better market.


Well, isn't that sort of the definition of a down market?


----------



## apachiedragon

Bahahahaha, everything is worth more in a better market. That IS funny!


----------



## myhorsesonador

miniature donkey

The fat on that thing made me want to barf! Cute other than that


----------



## apachewhitesox

hmm looks like she had a bit too much loving...


----------



## Arksly

This one isn't too bad. But it made me chuckle. Likely an attempted scam.
Anglo-Arabian Horse For Sale, Arizona, PHOENIX


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^ Interesting I was having trouble working out if it was one or two horses for sale. Also the difference between the two, one in show condition and the other looking to have a big belly and quite hairy.


----------



## Arksly

^ Didn't think about the two horse theory. But why would they point out a horse in the middle?! There's only two!


----------



## Shenandoah

Is 17.3 a normal size for an Anglo-Arabian? I've never dealt with Anglos, but been around straight Arabs quite a bit, and 17.3 would be pretty shocking in my experience.

And why does the text say "geldings" while the Horse Information on the right side of the page says "mare"?

I'm also confused about whether it's one or two horses.


----------



## atreyu917

It says 2 at the top right


----------



## Speed Racer

Arksly said:


> This one isn't too bad. But it made me chuckle. Likely an attempted scam.
> Anglo-Arabian Horse For Sale, Arizona, PHOENIX


Definitely a scam, and those are purebred Arabians, not Anglo-Arabs.

If that stallion is 17.3, then the person holding him must be 7 ft. tall. :?

Can Anglo-Arabs be that tall? Sure. After all, they have one TB parent.


----------



## apachiedragon

I have found a real life thelwell comic pony! Note the very strong resemblance! :shock:












> 11h Pony Mare for Sale/Trade - $250 (Bostic, NC)
> 
> 11h, 11year old chestnut pony mare for sale. Broke to ride, leads great! Is a little too headstorng for my children to ride indepedently- needs advanced beginner/intermediate rider. She enjoys being with other horses, but does like to lead when riding with a group. She is skiddish of things that spray, but otherwise sound, no buck, no bite. Would be willing to trade for a deadbroke, bombproof horse 13-15 hands (willing to trade her and pay the difference for what you want to sell your horse for). Text or reply to e-mail. $250.


I kinda want her, ****!


----------



## SeeingSpots

I AM SELLING MY GOOD RAIDING HORSE 6 YEARS OLD ASKING $650

That is exactly what I want! A horse that is good at raiding! Not riding but raiding! Lol craigslist cracks me up!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

sullylvr said:


> well built quarter house mare
> 
> Just what I always wanted!!! A quarter HOUSE mare!!!


 
Hadn't read this thread in awhile, this cracked me up! While I love my QH to be built LIKE a house.....


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Ok, the ad isn't too bad, but you are taking pictures of your camera display???

*GELDING NEEDS A NEW HOME - $850 ()*

Date: 2011-06-27, 4:45PM PDT
Reply to: s


10 years old.

15 hands.

Totally broke.

I would recommend an owner with horse experience.

Please text/call (


Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## apachewhitesox

I just had to laugh at those pictures.


----------



## Dresden

"Spiky - is also called troy since his name was changed from spiky to troy . *he *is female and giant and also healthy . he does well with beginners"

Every time I read this one on newhorse it makes me giggle


----------



## Phantomcolt18

This is a title to an ad I found on craigslist, an easy mistake but I still giggled a little.

" Horses for sale Paso Fono (nj)"


----------



## atreyu917

"2 year old" and " child safe" dont exactly go together
Child Safe Haflinger
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

atreyu917 said:


> "2 year old" and " child safe" dont exactly go together
> Child Safe Haflinger
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It also sounds like he's been ridden a decent bit, not the best for such a young horse


----------



## atreyu917

That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## CommaJam

I couldn't find a proper ad for this, but how many time I saw "gelding" spelled "guelding", "gilding", "guilding" "guildigne"... I'm from Quebec, so the ad are mostly in French, but some of them are pretty dumb like : 

"gelded stallion" Wow.

"I'm 13 yo and I'm looking for a black arabian stallion, registered, under 1500$ and saddle broke. It's my first horse and it's a dream to have a horse. Please, email my dad at ........ " Heeeeuuu not sure it's such a good idea...and under 1500$???

"miniature stallion, 13hh" miniature at 13hh...wow!

"young family looking for a kid safe horse to give, under 10 yo, perfectly healthy" Who will give, for free, a kid safe horse, under 10 yo, perfrectly healthy, if he can sell it?!?!?

"paint solid tobiano" oh yeah?

I also love those : "would exchange my arabian stallion for a couple of shetland ponies", "would exchange my horse for a boat", "would exchange my horse for a pick-up truck", etc.
Etc...

(They are all in french, so I "translated" them...)


----------



## spookychick13

*Yeah...*

Here is a real winner:
*this mare is going to be great for gaming she is very smart she is 
also a very big muscled horse. Loves attention and loves to please
her rider but she needs a job. We only trail ride and she is a great 
trail horse but she needs to be ridden more often must see to 
appreciate this horse. serious buyers only. May trade for a laid 
bake gelding that is sound. you may call for more information about her at 920-253-7239*


So no breed, age, height, nothing...and laid bake, huh?
All for the low low price of $2500
Check out the pictures:
great trail horse


----------



## MicKey73

Arg...
Horse Dispersal Sale


----------



## Arksly

I'm not sure if this is a typo but I'm fairly certain that Calgary is in Alberta, lol. 
Canadian Warmblood Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary


----------



## Ray MacDonald

MicKey73 said:


> Arg...
> Horse Dispersal Sale


Meh.. They just wanted to get rid of two broodmares and foals. What is wrong with that?


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Arksly said:


> I'm not sure if this is a typo but I'm fairly certain that Calgary is in Alberta, lol.
> Canadian Warmblood Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary


I don't know what the problem is? They were being specific in saying they are in Calgary, AB.


----------



## MicKey73

Not so impressed by keeping a broodmare in constant foal with another foal at her side when they are looking to now dump them. Wish they had thought ahead better. And if they need to 'disperse' so badly, why are they looking for a horse to trade??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly

Ray MacDonald said:


> I don't know what the problem is? They were being specific in saying they are in Calgary, AB.


 
They must have edited it, but yesterday it showed that they were in Calgary, British Columbia.


----------



## steedaunh32

These always make me laugh:

11 Yr old Arabian Mare!
Amazing with kids, gentle, green broke..can ride with or with out saddle!
Any one can ride!
$900 OBO 

So which is it? Great with kids, anyone can ride? Or green broke? Ugh.


----------



## christabelle

Not for sale, but funny.
looking to breed my mustang mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

MicKey73 said:


> Arg...
> Horse Dispersal Sale


I didn't notice much wrong with the way the ad was written BUT, did the abbreviation here give anyone else the giggles? PLEASE people, it's APHA, or write it all out. I read this and got a whole other image...


> He has points in the American Paint Horse ***. for halter and roping.


----------



## SkyeAngel

apachiedragon said:


> I didn't notice much wrong with the way the ad was written BUT, did the abbreviation here give anyone else the giggles? PLEASE people, it's APHA, or write it all out. I read this and got a whole other image...


Yes actually! lol :lol:


----------



## 888vegas888

*Stallion Pasofino - $350 (McAlpin, Florida)*

Date: 2011-07-04, 4:36PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Nice Pasofino Stallion he is 2 1/2 yrs. old who has been ridden a few times, haloer broke, very gentle, ties, baides. You may call (xxx) xxx-xxxx or (xxx) xxx-xxxx 


Location: McAlpin, Florida
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










PostingID: 2476958469
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

So he's HALOER broke, and he BAIDES???


----------



## Juniper

What bugged me about the horse dispersal sale ad was, first they are wanting a ton of money for mares that are obviously old now and probably about ready for expensive senior care, so what if they come with untrained babies, most people don't have the time or finances to start foals, especially these days if they don't have stupendously good breeding. So, he wants to trade, untrained and old, for in the prime of life, well trained and healthy. GOOD LUCK is all I have to say.


----------



## atreyu917

christabelle said:


> Not for sale, but funny.
> looking to breed my mustang mare.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


bahahhaha wow.


----------



## lacyloo

poney



> *poney - $700 (adelanto)*
> 
> Date: 2011-07-06, 3:16PM PDT
> 
> Hear is a very nice pony. She is Not Bom proof. But very gentale for sure. She does have some fear issues. But any one knowing anything about ponys knows this.she has the best temperment I have seen in a long time. She just wolks along. Never runs buy you. Stands calm at the hitching rail. Great ground manners. You can trust her with small kids to brush an bath her. Pick up her feet move her over.trailor.or just tag along.she is a big pony. 13 hands. Long main and tail. She can carey a big rider.hold a full adult saddle. She is looking for just the right kid. She is a pretty little horse. Wonts to please. Looking for just the right home.i have all the tack for her. And a easy entry cart whit new show harnis. I was hopping to train her to pull. But things happenened . I have 2 saddles and blankets. Bridale.and a barback pad for her, rope halter, and braided halter.lead ropes. Egg broken bit bridale....she is up to date in alllll shots, had her teeth flooted last fall.just had her feet trimed.and ready to go.ps she has the best feet you ever seen on a pony.dark and hard as a rock.no founder.laimness at all.pretty red and white paint.she is only 8 to 9 years.you can bread her. If you would like pictures i can email them to you . I only have my cell phone. So cant show you hear. She is a supper dupper little girl.


Oh wow...


----------



## SkyeAngel

^^^ wow...that's pretty....errr....special!!


----------



## VanillaBean

It took me like 10 minutes to read. Jeez people, don't drop out of high school!

VB


----------



## spookychick13

I see your idiot, and raise you a 'wanted' ad:

_im looking for a horse bein that i had my tb mare stole from the barn i was boarding at i wud like a mare or gelding broeke unbroke or green broke no medical issues i ride english western and bareback also do alil showing ive done jumping dressage and cross country western pleasure hunter under saddle reining and cutting and roping i want a free or cheap horse any breed as long as its halter broke and sane get back to me and close to my area preferably other wise i will have to find someone to haul the horse i might also consider a lease option 
_


looking for an equine friend mare or geld


----------



## atreyu917

^Holy crap. Apparently this person has never heard of punctuation before. "I've" is literally the only part with any punctuation at all.


----------



## Shenandoah

atreyu917 said:


> ^Holy crap. Apparently this person has never heard of punctuation before. "I've" is literally the only part with any punctuation at all.


Look on the positive side.
At least that person capitalized "I" (Well, most of them)


----------



## wausuaw

*Ha! Sometimes the people coming out are worse...*

I was selling my gelding- a 5yo paint who was very,very green. Sweet as a dog, but stupid- goofiest thing ever. But, had to downsize so I was trying to sell him.

In the ad, I said he would make a good kid PROSPECT, but was not ready. He needed to finish training and get more miles under his belt. I very, very, very plainly said this. I also said, if you don't have experience training a horse, then you need to have a trainer in line to finish him. (I would put kids on him and walk them around- my niece who was almost-not-a-beginner would ride him in the round pen, but she had known him and worked with him awhile. But, I wasn't selling him as a bomb-proof total beginner-ready horse. He'd been easy for someone who, say, was familiar with horses and looking to learn how to train, etc. He has the personality of lab puppy)

One of my most amusing responses was from a young sounding girl, went like this:

"Hi, I'm interested in buying your horse"

"Great! What information would you like to know?"

"I've only ridden a horse about 10 times, ya know, at horse trails and stuff and think I'm ready to buy one and yours seems really nice."

"You've only ridden a horse 10 times?"

"Yea. I think I'm pretty good at it. Even went fast a couple of times."

"Ok, well- do you have a trainer or someone to work with you and the horse if you get one? You understand he's not fully trained right? And you're not either- so you need to have someone."

"Well, I've ridden them- and they seem to like me. Never got kicked or fallen off or had any problems, so I think it'll be okay."

"That's because they were TRAINED to not give you any problems."

(pause)

"Oh. Nevermind then."

Oh, and then some guy came out to meet him, and ride him- guy seemed to know what he was doing after talking with him a bit (I shoulda known better) so when he came out- I let him go out in the pasture and catch him, saddle him, pick his feet, whole nine yards (Figured it would show him how good of manners he had, etc). 

Everything seemed fine til guy went to get on him. 

He went to get on him, flung himself _up over the other side of the horse, grabbed the saddle horn and fell so hard he pulled the saddle under the horse- with himself._

Personally, I would think it was a testament to my green-little-geldings potential that he only took a couple of steps sideways- He was confused, and annoyed, but still just stood there while this guy is hanging under him... 

But there was no way in hell I was selling that guy myself. He didn't need someone dumber than himself. 

The person with the ad describing their horse as "nice house, nobody home" would have been appropriate for this particular horse. 

Fortunately, eventually, I was able to find him someone who fell in love with him and is giving him all the love he needs.


----------



## apachewhitesox

They were interesting ^^^ hehe


----------



## littleamy76

"Free Saddlebred Mare 4 Years Old

Yes she really is free!! She is a 4 year old mare that has lived in a pasture her whole life. We didnt' think she would make a show horse, so we broke her to lead and that is it. She is GREEN! She has never been clipped, trimmed, or hauled in a trailer. We are now breeding horses and need the extra room in our pasture, and I am in college and don't have the time to spend with her. Call us for more information"

Um let me get this straight, the poor horse was never taken care of properly because you are in college and don't have time to spend with her and now you need the room to breed horses in which again..you probably won't take care of them either. Ugh, poor horses!


----------



## PaintLover17

Thoroughbred Mare
This part made me laugh: "she gets real excited when she sees you have her bridle. She also loves to play"chase""
To me this means: She rears and tosses her head when you try and bridle her. She's almost impossible to catch when turned out. 
They make it sound like a good thing she likes to play "chase".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

PaintLover17 said:


> Thoroughbred Mare
> This part made me laugh: "she gets real excited when she sees you have her bridle. She also loves to play"chase""
> To me this means: She rears and tosses her head when you try and bridle her. She's almost impossible to catch when turned out.
> They make it sound like a good thing she likes to play "chase".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OR I hope you can run fast because she is charging right at you!!!


----------



## PaintLover17

Just had to post this one also:
"Hi im looking for a teainer that has room at a show barn to show my arabian stallion in halter classes let me know your prices as well as references or website. his sire is magnum chall hvp willing to pay payments or you can take a percentage out of the prize money i just really think he deserves to be presented like his sire and grand sire. can do work around the barn have experience with wrapping tail wrap getting etc. (yard work putting miles on your horse) have a mare in foal that i would like too show as well her bloodline goes all the way back to bask* she is very animated looking

Also in search of a horse or stock trailer dont want to spend over 2,000 must be bumper pull and have title pictures is a plus. (must be sound to carry horses)

Offering horse/rider training to raise money to medical bill contact for more information

also looking for a couple of huge bales of hay the big square ones or the 900 pound bales for horses know any where??

also have a camcorder im selling great condition rarely used comes with charger and usb cord."

So many things wrong. Spell check? You're looking for a trainer but also offering to train horses and riders? This is one heck of a combo ad! How many services are they looking for/offering all in one ad?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Um, what's a "cemental"????

*Ce`ment´al*
*a.**1.*Of or pertaining to cement, as of a tooth; as, cemental tubes.Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, published 1913 by C. & G. Merriam Co.



*PONY HORSE FOR SALE - $700 (california)*

Date: 2011-07-07
Reply to:


$700 or best offer good for cemental, for more information call 6


Location: mira loma california
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2


----------



## spookychick13

LOL What do they even mean?????????? ^^^ 
I can't even fathom what they were trying to say???


----------



## VanillaBean

Maybe the horse's name was cemental, pronounced sem-in-tol???


----------



## 888vegas888

> Um, what's a "cemental"????


I've only ever heard of a "*simmental*" as a cattle beef breed. :think:


----------



## Shenandoah

888vegas888 said:


> I've only ever heard of a "*simmental*" as a cattle beef breed. :think:


Does it look like the one in the back of the picture?


----------



## SkyeAngel

maybe $700 dollars or your best offer is enough to 'cement' the deal? I don't get it either...


----------



## Shenandoah

This ad is long, so I just clipped a couple parts. Link available here.
It's a lease, not a sale, but close enough for the purposes of this thread :lol:



> he will follow you around and pull things out of your back pockets if you don't pay attention to him.
> He loves to play games and will run away from you bucking and squealing,
> ...
> will chase but not harm dogs
> ...
> I do not tolerate bad manners in horses, and as such *he is a perfectly well-behaved gentleman.*


----------



## BFFofHorses

hahaha sounds like a perfect gentleman


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

ok not to be meam or any thing but......i came across this add on craiglist while searching for a pony for a friend....
5 yr old Barrel Pony

i emailed her to see if there was a mistake in her price, and asked her a few questions, such as vices, was she update on shots and worming and all the normal stuff...her reply.

She has no real vices. Since we have had her she has been wormed, that is about it. She wasn't with us when we did our yearly vaccinations. Tell me what ur looking for and I will be able to give more specifics about the mare. Lisa

i asked her if she had shown her at all and if she was current on coggins? her reply was...

No, we don't go to 4h. She would bring around 4k to 4500 at a sale and I will do that later if need be. She has a current coggins. We train barrel horses and my mom has been to the nfr, so we take our horse care very serious. She has no issues and will make whomever buys her money if they can ride

OK ONE QUESTION....if she is not current on shots!!!! how is she current on coggins???? didn't she say the vet was out before the got her and she didn't have shots?

i asked her what the blood lines where..

She is not registered. She did win first in her classes, in the 6-9 age group against ten horses, last night at the Playday. I have looked and you can't find one like her, I promise. Where are you all located?

i think this person needs to head to a auction and let reality set in.....i watched a red quarter horse sell for 20 doller last month,

I guess the search continues


----------



## waresbear

But come on, it did win 1st in her playday with 6yr olds! That's gotta be worth a few grand at least....


----------



## Shenandoah

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> OK ONE QUESTION....if she is not current on shots!!!! how is she current on coggins???? didn't she say the vet was out before the got her and she didn't have shots?


I didn't read it as her NOT being current on shots, just as that she didn't get shots with the current owners (which probably means the girl doesn't know if she's current or not, she just knows that she didn't get shots at THEIR farm).
Maybe the previous owners got shots and coggins, and passed the coggins paperwork on to the current owner. Or maybe they got a coggins pulled specifically as part of the transfer of ownership (because not everyone pulls coggins with their shots every year, so coggins might have had to be done separately).


----------



## MicKey73

Thoroughbred ad on Craig's List:Anyone up for a horse you can't fence in?

"He loves to jump but hasn't been trained for it at all. He clears the front 4 ft pasture fence with ease when he is left behind. He has been ridden english and western but truly only direct reins. He has tons of potential but we have 4 other horses and I do not have the time to put into him. I am selling him for $975.00 OBO. Very kind, my daughter rides him. NOT for beginners but doesn't have to be an excellent rider either. 

He was originallyoff the track and I have his winning record to prove his speed and agility. I think with more love and training he coudl do anything from barrels to dressage.

come take a ride"


----------



## atreyu917

_"TB Gelding - Make offer - $500

Date: 2011-07-11, 5:16PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Vet checks welcome, *i need to buy a dog kennel the only reason he is being sold*. i had decided to keep him when i had him listed before. 17yrs utd on everything, Stands for farrier, leads well greatground manners, wtc no problem, 706-307-#### serious inquires only please no children. "
_
WHAT???? Wow. You have to sell your horse to buy a kennel? DUMB


----------



## tblver

atreyu917 said:


> _"TB Gelding - Make offer - $500
> 
> Date: 2011-07-11, 5:16PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Vet checks welcome, *i need to buy a dog kennel the only reason he is being sold*. i had decided to keep him when i had him listed before. 17yrs utd on everything, Stands for farrier, leads well greatground manners, wtc no problem, 706-307-#### serious inquires only please no children. "
> _
> WHAT???? Wow. You have to sell your horse to buy a kennel? DUMB


Well thats not bad...for some people horses are lawn ornaments or a hobby. Nothing wrong with that, I'm sure the gelding didn't mind haha...he might actually be one of the rare no-problem horses on craigslist, and could be a steal at 700!


While I have not found any dumb horse ads (although I have found one for a horse I know) I have encountered an amazing amount of dumb sellers, especially when looking for tack....why do non-horse people have horse items??? This boggles me.


----------



## atreyu917

Nah, nothing wrong with that...but to sell your horse because you have to buy a dog kennel? Why would you even include that....


----------



## smrobs

^^Yep, bad advertising more than anything.


----------



## Carleen

Not a horse for sale, but still figured you all might like to read this one: 

I am looking for an experienced horse woman in her 50's (or there about) to ride with me on a regular basis. I have two green broke horses and I cannot ride both at the same time.

Riding will ALWAYS be on my property; I do not trailer the horses elsewhere. 

Both horses can only be ridden by a very experienced rider, as they are just green broke. 

One has a history of abuse. He is very nervous with a rider on his back, frequently thrashing his head about. I will be riding this horse.

The other horse spooks easily, including any sudden movements when mounting. She might buck you off, when you first mount, but after that, she calms down. YOU will be riding this horse.

You will be expected to completely groom and tack up and cool down your horse when riding. 

I have English, Western and Aussie saddles, whatever you prefer I have it. You can also bring your own saddle if you prefer.
I am looking for a person who can commit to a regular schedule until at least the end of August. 

If you are interested in a REGULAR RIDING SCHEDULE, email me. Tell me your riding history, and how often and what days and times you can commit to ride on a REGULAR BASIS until August.


----------



## smrobs

LOL^^.

"I am afraid of this horse that bucks so I want someone else to put miles and training on this filly for free under the guise of riding with a friend"

:roll:


----------



## Shenandoah

> *Two free companion horses*
> 
> Approved home only.


Might be nice if you told us a little more... maybe age, why they're "companion" only (i.e. how expensive are their vet bills), and what it takes to get "approved" -- as a starting point.

Virginia Equestrian.com


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Nothing blatantly wrong with the ad, but the pictures.... Why is he camped out like that? 

*Horse palomino for sale - $3500 (los alamitos race track)*

Date: 2011-07-1
Reply to: s


Palomino Pony for sale.. He is good to pony and he is a good trail horse. $3500.00 obo


For questio
Contac




Location: race track
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

^^That has something to do with how some hispanics train them. For some reason, they want even non-gaited horses to park out that way and when they travel, they are kept on a tight rein to keep their neck up and head tucked (draw reins on a curb bit like can be seen in the pic).


----------



## Eliz

Flashy Leapord Appaloosa Colored Mustang red Mane/tail

****. The red tail has NOTHING to do with the Red dirt seen here in Oklahoma. Its puuuure genetics!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

When we went to our Country Co-op (feed store, as well as the only horse store around here) They have a bulletin and on a *PRINTED * piece of paper, they had a saddle for sale...

*English saddle*..... It was a picture of a western wintec... on a printed piece of paper... Can't even pretend to not have noticed that.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian

Riding will ALWAYS be on my property; I do not trailer the horses elsewhere. 
The other horse spooks easily, including any sudden movements when mounting. She might buck you off, when you first mount, but after that, she calms down. YOU will be riding this horse.
I am looking for a person who can commit to a regular schedule until at least the end of August. 
If you are interested in a REGULAR RIDING SCHEDULE, email me. Tell me your riding history, and how often and what days and times you can commit to ride on a REGULAR BASIS until August.[/QUOTE]


"I'll let you drive to my place and ride my spooky buckin' horse all summer *FOR FREE!!! *as long as you do it regularly. HAHA


----------



## Eliz

^^

Lol basically, "You get to train my horse, and not even pay me to do it!!"


----------



## smrobs

Eliz said:


> Flashy Leapord Appaloosa Colored Mustang red Mane/tail
> 
> ****. The red tail has NOTHING to do with the Red dirt seen here in Oklahoma. Its puuuure genetics!


LOL, Eliz, that's awesome. What, you aren't aware of the rare gene that colors a horse's mane and tail a beautiful and unique color when that color is nowhere else on his body? It's called the MLP gene.





Stands for My Little Pony :wink:.


----------



## GypsyRose

This ad just completely drives me nuts! I just want to send an email to this person and ask her if she knows anything about horses and what she is getting herself in for!

I am looking to breed my nine year old mare, but cannot afford to pay thousands. She lost a baby with her previous owner at 4 years old and she is the mother hen type of horse, so I mainly want to breed her because I think it would make her very happy. She is a QH/Arab, buckskin/dunn. Very beautiful girl. I am not looking for high breeding, or to sell the foal after. This is for her and not for me. Please email me if you could possibly give me a good deal. Thank you in advance!! =)


----------



## apachiedragon

GypsyRose said:


> This is for her and not for me.


Right. Sure it is. :roll:


----------



## MicKey73

Well she probably feels like less of a woman because she isn't a mother. Oh, I mean less of a mare. Wait, what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GeminiJumper

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Riding will ALWAYS be on my property; I do not trailer the horses elsewhere.
> The other horse spooks easily, including any sudden movements when mounting. She might buck you off, when you first mount, but after that, she calms down. YOU will be riding this horse.
> I am looking for a person who can commit to a regular schedule until at least the end of August.
> If you are interested in a REGULAR RIDING SCHEDULE, email me. Tell me your riding history, and how often and what days and times you can commit to ride on a REGULAR BASIS until August.
> 
> 
> "I'll let you drive to my place and ride my spooky buckin' horse all summer *FOR FREE!!! *as long as you do it regularly. HAHA



Bahaha!!


----------



## Juniper

That ad about riding her spooky bucking horse for her absolutely takes the cake. First place in nuttiest ads. How do those kind of people function in life?


----------



## GeminiJumper

I like how he says he specifically wants a 50 year old woman who is experienced to come and ride. Lol! I'm guessing he must be in the same age bracket looking for...someone...someone special.


----------



## Mythilus

This was in the local tack shop yesterday...

"To year old carrot bay OTTTTB young stallion. Bit slow and tends to buck. no biting though. measuring 19 hands at the back. i got her off the track last week but its not working so she needs to go. paid 20k
$15,000"

*To* year old? Or two year old? Carrot bay? Last I checked that orange horse in the picture was more commonly known as chestnut. 19 hands at the back? God, I could go on and on about this one!


----------



## GeminiJumper

MadamKing said:


> This was in the local tack shop yesterday...
> 
> "To year old carrot bay OTTTTB young stallion. Bit slow and tends to buck. no biting though. measuring 19 hands at the back. i got her off the track last week but its not working so she needs to go. paid 20k
> $15,000"



A to year old? What's a carrot bay? Must of been to a lot of TTTTTracks. Phew, good thing he doesn't bite! 19 hands? He's a **** tall TB! Oh wait, he turned into a she. Its just not working. lol

Man oh man.


----------



## SkyeAngel

MadamKing said:


> This was in the local tack shop yesterday...
> 
> "To year old carrot bay OTTTTB young stallion. Bit slow and tends to buck. no biting though. measuring 19 hands at the back. i got her off the track last week but its not working so she needs to go. paid 20k
> $15,000"


Bahaha! :rofl: :rofl:
I love this one. This poor idiot paid 20k for an oddly-colored, gender-confused GIANT offtracktrackthoroughthouroughbred that is slow and bucks. But that's ok, coz it doesn't bite, so it's obviously still worth $15k, right?


:rofl:


----------



## GeminiJumper

SkyeAngel said:


> But that's ok, coz it doesn't bite, so it's obviously still worth $15k, right?


Obviously!!!!! :roll:


----------



## GypsyRose

I love how someone is willing to pay 20K for a horse and only give it a week to settle in and expect a perfect horse? Wow must be nice to have money to throw around like that!


----------



## tblver

GypsyRose said:


> I love how someone is willing to pay 20K for a horse and only give it a week to settle in and expect a perfect horse? Wow must be nice to have money to throw around like that!


More than that, she came off the track last week!! I would expect an absolute monster, and anything less than that was already winning points with me LOL


----------



## Hukassa

MadamKing said:


> This was in the local tack shop yesterday...
> 
> "To year old carrot bay OTTTTB young stallion. Bit slow and tends to buck. no biting though. measuring 19 hands at the back. i got her off the track last week but its not working so she needs to go. paid 20k
> $15,000"


Every time I read this I get more of an urge to just call this person and have a lengthy conversation on what they were _thinking_. :shock:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

^^^ Me too :lol:

Here's one:

1|2 friesian 1|2 white horse gelding, red roan, 16 hands tall about 1400 lbs looks like a friesian good head also lot of foot actson ready to be broke to saddle call Lois at X XXXXXXX thank you


----------



## smrobs

LOL, wow, who knew? You mix Fresian with the rare White Horse and you get a red roan :lol:.


----------



## Hukassa

"foot actson" just doesn't sound like something I would want.


----------



## SkyeAngel

Hukassa said:


> "foot actson" just doesn't sound like something I would want.



Ha! Sounds like a fungal infection if you ask me! :wink:


----------



## DustyDiamond

People really make me wonder sometimes... :rofl:

My nine year old sister wouldn't even make a horse ad this stupid.
It worries me how dumb some people can really be:shock:


----------



## KBailey13

*Hahaha, donkey for sale add....*

"Passive sweet easy going gelding age 4. Comes with 4 legs, tail, long ears and a honk!!!!!!!!!!! 440 *** **** 
"

I thought that was funnyy..
Abd he comes with 4 legs, tail, long ears, and a honk. ****. Well I sure hope he does!


----------



## GeminiJumper

A honk??? lol


----------



## Carleen

> Minnie horse wanted - $1234 (mission)
> 
> Date: 2011-07-22, 3:51PM PDT
> 
> looking for a miniature horse prefer a mare in foul or Babbie on side for small family farm will go to a loving home call gord ***-***-**** thanx



Oh boy.


----------



## VanillaBean

Oh yes, who dosnt want a Foul Babbie? Especially for $1234!!


----------



## Shenandoah

The ad isn't half bad, a little hunter mare. Schooling 2'6", trail riding.
But this is the ONLY image they have of her.










:???:


----------



## VanillaBean

Baahaha! That's great!


----------



## HollyBubbles

"Stallion:
nice quiet horse, has not been ridden much lately, gone a bit feral,only when you hop on him, needs a strong arm to bring him back into line as he used to be."

ok.. So he's a nice quiet horse, but he's gone a bit feral... Since when do feral and nice/quiet belong in the same sentence? Only if there's a "not" between the feral and the nice :lol:
Oh but it's ok because he's only feral when you hop on him.


----------



## GypsyRose

or, in other words, he is nice a quiet as long as you throw the hay over the fence and leave him alone, he is only feral if you try to handle him or turns into a bucking bronc if you try and ride him. LOL so do you think if I go out to look at him they would ride him first? LOL


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ahaha probably not!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Horses for sale
ok limited info and i have never met a Therabread Brude Mare in my life hmmmmm


----------



## GypsyRose

LOL That ad must have been pretty bad, and I went there and it has been flagged for removal!


----------



## smrobs

If this horse is 2 years old, then I am Minnie Mouse and pigs are flying over a frozen hell.

2 year old white gelding

And either these people seriously have no idea what a horse like this will go for or they are lying and there is something seriously wrong with him. If he is truly what they claim, they could easily get 5-10 times that much for him.
Roping Horse For Sale


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

smrobs said:


> If this horse is 2 years old, then I am Minnie Mouse and pigs are flying over a frozen hell.
> 
> 2 year old white gelding
> 
> And either these people seriously have no idea what a horse like this will go for or they are lying and there is something seriously wrong with him. If he is truly what they claim, they could easily get 5-10 times that much for him.
> Roping Horse For Sale


Wow to both of those! I'd be half tempted to check out the roping horse if I was nearby, those people are either very out of touch with value or liars. He would be a heck of a steal if the are just naive!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, I know. If he is even close to what they claim, I know a guy who runs a horse sale in Dallas/Fort Worth that averages 8,000-25,000 a head for horses like that that are well bred. Unfortunately, at this point, I don't have $2000 just laying around or the time to fine tune his training :sad:.


----------



## GypsyRose

And I was thinking I should start breeding horses and selling them in Texas, cause here in WI yeah, 2000 sounds fare to me. I don't know anyone who would spend 8 to 10 thousand for a horse! So if you are looking for a good trained horse come to WI I guess, cause we have plenty in that price range!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

bahaha these people are on something!
3/4 Andalucian Horse For Sale
uh yes that horse looks COMPLETELY calm and quiet... 
APHA Double Registered..Broke•Family Horse•


----------



## smrobs

GypsyRose said:


> And I was thinking I should start breeding horses and selling them in Texas, cause here in WI yeah, 2000 sounds fare to me. I don't know anyone who would spend 8 to 10 thousand for a horse! So if you are looking for a good trained horse come to WI I guess, cause we have plenty in that price range!


The only thing is, this sale that I am talking about is _very_ exclusive. They don't take just _any_ horse, it has to be good looking and exceptionally well broke and experienced. There are still hundreds of other horses very similar to that guy that are selling for that much or less in my area simply because not too many folks know about those types of sales or have the ability to get their horse into them. I just happen to have the connections to know where good horses are still bringing dang good money.


----------



## GypsyRose

" Very Well trained and groomed." Yeah, I will pay $20,000 for a well groomed horse! LOL


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

gypsy-hahah right!!! that horse must poop gold!


----------



## dee

BarrelracingArabian said:


> bahaha these people are on something!
> 3/4 Andalucian Horse For Sale


I wouldn't be so sure. My new neighbor trains and sells horses like this, and it's not unusual for him to get $10,000+ for one - even though it's not registered. As long as it has at least 1/2 Andalusian in it, he will buy and train the horse for resale. He can make pretty good money on a horse. He just sold one that was and Andy/Paso Fino cross, fully trained to dance, for $12,000. And that's here in Oklahoma - where a well broke horse only sells for about $150 right now! In California, he might get double that.

I'm just glad he doesn't use some of the methods that I've seen other trainers use to get the horse to "dance." Then again, his finished products don't step quite as high as the horses that are abused, either. They also stay sound, which is more than some other trainers can claim...


----------



## brandilion

ksl.com - Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming=

"$800.00 
Registered Paint Mare
Huntsville, UT 84317 - Jul 25, 2011
Gentle 12 year old mare. Has been worked with by a trainer, learns easily. She has been ridden on trails, packed camp gear and elk. loads good. eats hay. Call with questions. "

EATS HAY?? Really? Must be some new kinda horse! I haven't heard of one like that before...


----------



## tblver

Okay this isn't a 'for sale' ad, but I'm looking for places to board my horse if I move, and this is what I came across....

"We are coming soon, in atleast 10 or 12 years. will do some lessons. We do not know how many stall we will have for boarding yet."


.......*headdesk*


----------



## Quixotic

*registerd quarter horse - $2000 (dover,fl)*

Date: 2011-07-27, 9:35AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
4 regitered quater horse ,1 gelding black 1 mare bay color and 2 phillys 1 is 3 years old 1 is 1 year old from the same mother and father they need a goooood home i wont sell if you dont have love for horses i cant take care because of my job, they need a goood home with a lot of love they dont kick or bite you can even ride a little baby on top of them or and ederly thats how good they are, i have paper work from QHA association i delivered the two phyllies myself you can feed them from your hands and be in the stables with them all day, even lay down next to them

(different ad, same horses) -

1 black gelding 5 years old 1 mare bay 6 years old 1 philly 3 years old and 1 year old philly bay color ....1 of the philly is black like father and the other is bay like the mother the gelding is broken likethe mare the two phylli hasent been broken but they are really good to be around you can feed them from your hands , them they have kids around, they dont kick or bite they are they been around with my family since day one i deliver them from their mother so they are use to see people and caress them im looking for a good house for them not anybody can have them i need references they never been abuse so i dont want them to get abuse they all are registerd with qha got papers and been fed really good i cant take care of them anymore like i use to i cant ride them either and i hate to see them in the pasture and the stables all day calling me to ride them and pay attention please if you can take good care of them then call if not dont bother


----------



## MicKey73

^^ hi Dover Florida person! I'd like to introduce you to a useful lil punctuation character called a period. It looks like this: '.' We use them at the ends of sentences to allow the reader to breathe, and to make it look like the writer has a basic handle on the English language. Thanks! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DustyDiamond

Quixotic said:


> *registerd quarter horse - $2000 (dover,fl)*
> 
> Date: 2011-07-27, 9:35AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 4 regitered quater horse ,1 gelding black 1 mare bay color and 2 phillys 1 is 3 years old 1 is 1 year old from the same mother and father they need a goooood home i wont sell if you dont have love for horses i cant take care because of my job, they need a goood home with a lot of love they dont kick or bite you can even ride a little baby on top of them or and ederly thats how good they are, i have paper work from QHA association i delivered the two phyllies myself you can feed them from your hands and be in the stables with them all day, even lay down next to them
> 
> (different ad, same horses) -
> 
> 1 black gelding 5 years old 1 mare bay 6 years old 1 philly 3 years old and 1 year old philly bay color ....1 of the philly is black like father and the other is bay like the mother the gelding is broken likethe mare the two phylli hasent been broken but they are really good to be around you can feed them from your hands , them they have kids around, they dont kick or bite they are they been around with my family since day one i deliver them from their mother so they are use to see people and caress them im looking for a good house for them not anybody can have them i need references they never been abuse so i dont want them to get abuse they all are registerd with qha got papers and been fed really good i cant take care of them anymore like i use to i cant ride them either and i hate to see them in the pasture and the stables all day calling me to ride them and pay attention please if you can take good care of them then call if not dont bother


Umm okay well even my nine year old sister knows how to spell filly and the gelding is broken?? I know they mean broke but still if you're going to put an ad up, wouldn't you do a little more research to make sure you know what you're talking about? I know I wouldn't want a "broken" horse, it gave me a good laugh though. People really make me wonder sometime...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Love how they changed "philly" to "phylli" for plural. LOL


----------



## amp23

Quixotic said:


> *registerd quarter horse - $2000 (dover,fl)*
> 
> Date: 2011-07-27, 9:35AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 4 regitered quater horse ,1 gelding black 1 mare bay color and 2 *phillys* 1 is 3 years old 1 is 1 year old from the same mother and father they need a goooood home i wont sell if you dont have love for horses i cant take care because of my job, they need a goood home with a lot of love they dont kick or bite you can even ride a little baby on top of them or and ederly thats how good they are, i have paper work from *QHA* association i delivered the two *phyllies* myself you can feed them from your hands and be in the stables with them all day, even lay down next to them
> 
> (different ad, same horses) -
> 
> 1 black gelding 5 years old 1 mare bay 6 years old 1 *philly* 3 years old and 1 year old *philly* bay color ....1 of the *philly* is black like father and the other is bay like the mother the gelding is broken likethe mare the two *phylli* hasent been broken but they are really good to be around you can feed them from your hands , them they have kids around, they dont kick or bite they are they been around with my family since day one i *deliver* them from their mother so they are use to see people and caress them im looking for a good house for them not anybody can have them i need references they never been *abuse* so i dont want them to get *abuse* they all are registerd with *qha* got papers and been fed really good i cant take care of them anymore like i use to i cant ride them either and i hate to see them in the pasture and the stables all day calling me to ride them and pay attention please if you can take good care of them then call if not dont bother


So they can't take care of them anymore, but wants a "gooood" home.. And can't even used 'd' or 'ed' when needed in a word. I don't understad how people can't use periods.. I know my thoughts aren't that jumbled up when thinking of what to type online. And what's 'qha'? It's AQHA..


----------



## Eclipse295

I found one, I thought it was beyond hilarious:



> WANTED!!!! 2-3 year old kid safe horse. Must be over 16 hands tall!! Must jump at least 4ft, and run fast. Also must be pretty color. Will pay up to $500.


I mean seriously, most horses aren't even started under saddle until they are 3-4. Then you aren't supposed to jump them under saddle until something like 5 years old, Then you want a 16hh horse for a kid. and run fast, seriously? then "Pretty Color" got me to the point I was on the ground laughing, I mean you aren't going to find a horse like they described and even if you managed to it wouldn't be for sale for under $500.


----------



## dee

Eclipse295 said:


> I found one, I thought it was beyond hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean seriously, most horses aren't even started under saddle until they are 3-4. Then you aren't supposed to jump them under saddle until something like 5 years old, Then you want a 16hh horse for a kid. and run fast, seriously? then "Pretty Color" got me to the point I was on the ground laughing, I mean you aren't going to find a horse like they described and even if you managed to it wouldn't be for sale for under $500.


Bet this add was posted by a kid - my guess would be a 12 - 13 year old girl with dreams of riding in the next Olympics because she somehow learns to ride perfectly in just a few rides!


----------



## Eclipse295

> Bet this add was posted by a kid - my guess would be a 12 - 13 year old girl with dreams of riding in the next Olympics because she somehow learns to ride perfectly in just a few rides!


Oh I am sure, but seriously I mean seriously...... What kind of parent lets their kid post ads on CL???


----------



## GypsyRose

I've seen this one posted multiple times, I guess she can't find a buyer yet.


Very sweet mare in the pasture, but as I try to work with her all she wants to do is call for the others. I can't get her out of the habit so I think she would be much better at a place where they can take her to like an indoor arena to work with her. She was supposeably trained before I got her just hasn't been worked with in awhile until I got her. I have gotten on her and you can tell she knows but she just needs someplace where she has all her attention on you. She is about 9 and would make an awesome endurance horse as all she wants to do is run run run. Email for pictures if interested.


----------



## dee

Eclipse295 said:


> Oh I am sure, but seriously I mean seriously...... What kind of parent lets their kid post ads on CL???


LOL! Who says the parents even know she posted the ad? :wink: My guess would be she is just sure that her parents would let her keep such a super fantastic horse because it was free!


----------



## lucky2008

1\2Friesian 1\2white horse - $800

1|2 friesian 1|2 white horse gelding, red roan, 16 hands tall about 1400 lbs looks like a friesian good head also lot of foot actson ready to be broke to saddle


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I saw this one yesterday and nearly cried.
2 HORSES FOR SALE

I HAVE 1 MALE AND 1 PREGNANT FEMALE. SHE IS GOING TO HAVE THE BABY
IN 2-3 WEEKS. I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ELSE ABOUT THEM I JUST CANT AFFORD
THEM ANYMORE. PLEASE HELP!! 
ASKING $1500 FOR BOTH
SORRY ABOUT THE PICS MY CAMERA IS A LITTLE BLURRY
CALL MARY CARMEN AT 623-640-3642
IF YOU BUY THE HORSES YOU CAN HAVE 5 CHICKENS FREE IF YOU CAN CATCH THEM!!! 

Another case of "if you can't even figure out what the genders of your horses are called, you shouldn't have them in the first place!"

And this one kind of confused me...so basically I feed your pregnant mare on a "lease" and you keep the foal? And they need someone to keep their stud for them? The question would be "WHY?!"
http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/2517128608.html

Have you ever dreamed of having a Gypsy Vanner horse, but couldnt afford one? Well here is the chance of a lifetime. I am a registered breeder of Gypsy Vanners I am only interested in the foals they through. This is a win/win situation. You get the use of the horse in exchange for feeding her while I get to keep the baby. I am also looking for someone to keep my stud horse as well with the same arrangement. I have two black and white ones, tobiano pattern, and one all black one with a white blaze and two white socks. Also my stud is black and white. If you would rather buy, I have two fillies for sale right now with another one on the way. For more information please call: nine two eight six three six nine six eight nine. Ask for Bill


----------



## spookychick13

*supposeably *

^ one of my least favorite non-words.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

:lol: Lucky, you're in the same area as I am. I posted that a couple pages back.


----------



## lucky2008

funny  I saw it and was like wow a black horse + white horse = red roan? And there is a new breed called the white horse 


MN Tigerstripes said:


> :lol: Lucky, you're in the same area as I am. I posted that a couple pages back.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

I know... Made me sad for the future of MN people... :lol:


----------



## lucky2008

^ YES
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandilion

ksl.com - Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming=
$3,000.00 
horses
Paul, ID 83347 - Jul 28, 2011
good horse 

No picture, no description, $3000? Oh, but it is a "good horse". OK! I'll take it! I assume cash will be fine?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow...you're not very experienced? I would NEVER have guessed by the fact that you apparently bought a severely underweight ("on the slim side" my left foot!) apparently green-broke mustang STALLION!! 

Mustang Male "Flicka" 3yrs Brown w/Black Hair
we bought him as a 1st horse/mustang 4 the family we are not as experienced 
for him he is a sweetheart we were told he has been ridden before
he does get hyper at times especially feeding time
we have little ones and we r not very experienced don't want the little ones "kids" to get hurt
he eats alfalfa & carrots/apples etc.
he is NOT FIXED he has been dewormed a couple months ago
he has recently just had his hooves trimmed
he would be perfect for someone with experience
if interested please call 62 3 336 2198

IN THE PICS IS WHEN WE 1ST GOT HIM HE WAS ON SLIM SIDE NOW LOOKS BETTER


----------



## DustyDiamond

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow...you're not very experienced? I would NEVER have guessed by the fact that you apparently bought a severely underweight ("on the slim side" my left foot!) apparently green-broke mustang STALLION!!
> 
> Mustang Male "Flicka" 3yrs Brown w/Black Hair
> we bought him as a 1st horse/mustang 4 the family we are not as experienced
> for him he is a sweetheart we were told he has been ridden before
> he does get hyper at times especially feeding time
> we have little ones and we r not very experienced don't want the little ones "kids" to get hurt
> he eats alfalfa & carrots/apples etc.
> *he is NOT FIXED he has been dewormed a couple months ago*
> he has recently just had his hooves trimmed
> he would be perfect for someone with experience
> if interested please call 62 3 336 2198
> 
> IN THE PICS IS WHEN WE 1ST GOT HIM HE WAS ON SLIM SIDE NOW LOOKS BETTER




Don't they mean gelded. He has been dewormed? Isn't that supposed to be wormed? Anyways, these people have A LOT to learn!


----------



## smrobs

Especially considering they have him priced at $300 when you can get one green broke from the BLM for $250 or unhandled for $125 :?.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I also just noticed that they said "Brown w/black hair." Wow, really? So you don't know what the color of your horse is actually called? Let's do a little more research before we jump into the deep end of the pool, shall we?! 

Oh, and the text speak seriously made me want to vomit!


----------



## SkyeAngel

DustyDiamond said:


> Don't they mean gelded. He has been dewormed? Isn't that supposed to be wormed? Anyways, these people have A LOT to learn!


 
Dewormed is just a valid as wormed. i think it makes more sense. Worming sounds like you're putting worms IN to the horse. lol!


----------



## atreyu917

SkyeAngel said:


> Dewormed is just a valid as wormed. i think it makes more sense. Worming sounds like you're putting worms IN to the horse. lol!


Agreed


----------



## SugarPlumLove

Equine Now Horses for Sale

Read the title at the very top. lol


----------



## Paint Meadow

SugarPlumLove said:


> Equine Now Horses for Sale
> 
> Read the title at the very top. lol


Sorry, what is it? Maybe I'm missing something....


----------



## blue eyed pony

*Price:*$1,000 Firm
*Status:*For Sale
*Ad Date:*28th July, 2011
*Last Updated:*28th July, 2011
*Gender:*Gelding
*Breed:*X Welsh
*Colour:*ummm you decide
*Height:*13hh
*Age:*5yrs
*Horse Location:*WA
*Region:*Wheatbelt
*Town:*Goomalling
*Discipline:*Endurance 
 *Description:*
Willow has been a much loved part of our family for around 3 yrs he is up for sale by NO FAULT of his own . he stands around 12.5- 13hh and is a breeze to do any thing with.He always wants to be part of the action and sometimes thinks he is human !!He has been ridden by a various amount of riders (teens on school holidays) myself and leadlined with my small children, friend and family most with no riding experiance and he has done magnificant!! His education level is low and very Basic but with his pesonallity would be perfect for a confident childs second pony or a small adult to take him further, he self loads and travels well,i have taken him for social days and he has been to 1 Ag show and he did really well(behaviour wise) and got a few ribbons aswel. He is a fatty that will survive on nothing much, no kick no bite. He is a must see pony with a character that draws every one to him!!

^ comes across as being relatively inexperienced (with the heights thing - it doesn't take much experience to know that it's 12.2 not 12.5). And yet they bought a 2 year old part welsh? Not so much a stupid ad as people who should get someone else to write their ads up for them. Not much about that ad makes a person WANT to buy the pony. Also, I decide his colour? Yeahhh...


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Just very sad (lister was flamed by several others about the hooves):

*horse for sale - $300 ()*

Date: 2011-08-01, 3:04AM PDT
Reply to: 

hose is only for riding not running has a bad leg dont know how old selling for $300 obo if any1 would like 2 buy it call @ 9XXXXXXXX please no flakes thank u


----------



## GypsyRose

OMG! That person should be located and arrested for cruelty! How could anyone let their horse get that bad? And they used him for riding? Really! :/


----------



## Eliz

Not really a sale ad, but:

I've listed my SEA horse with show experience and no problems/vices on horseclicks. I put the ad as $1 because I don't really have a set price (it just depends on the home) and I would also like to lease him; the ad requires a price.
Anyway, I had someone call today genuinely thinking the horse was only $1. They wanted to pay me the $1 and gas money to haul him to them. I informed them that he was worth well over $1. Some people!!


----------



## VanillaBean

Quiet 13 Year old tb Gelding Jumper for Sale

OMG just look at the girls jumping position. I think I would have used a better pic. I didnt really notice how the horse jumped because I was looking at her position going "Wow...scary"


----------



## tblver

VanillaBean said:


> Quiet 13 Year old tb Gelding Jumper for Sale
> 
> OMG just look at the girls jumping position. I think I would have used a better pic. I didnt really notice how the horse jumped because I was looking at her position going "Wow...scary"


I actually said "oh my god" out loud! I don't even jump and I two point better that that ****


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

he must be quiet if she hasnt been hurt by jumping that way i mean i ride strictly western and i still jumped better then that the few times i tried it


----------



## VanillaBean

I know, I was like are they even serious?!
For a $6000 horse, you would think they would have a pic that is a TEENY TINY bit better!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

well atleast it shows that he can still throw a good run even with a cruddy rider haha my horse woulda done a dead stop and thrown her over her head haha


----------



## PaintLover17

A good example of why parents shouldn't let kids post on Craigslist:
horse wanted
my name is connor i'm looking for my first horse.i'm for a quarter or a paint at least 14.7 hnads i can probaly go up to 500 in price might half to do payments
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DustyDiamond

PaintLover17 said:


> A good example of why parents shouldn't let kids post on Craigslist:
> horse wanted
> my name is connor i'm looking for my first horse.i'm for a quarter or a paint at least 14.7 hnads i can probaly go up to 500 in price might half to do payments
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would never sell a horse to someone that says that stuff and says it will be their first horse. They probably wouldn't even know what to feed.


----------



## GypsyRose

On Conner's behalf, Maybe, her parents made her post that, I was 13 when I finally talked my parents into letting me get my first horse, I had saved and saved, so that I could buy her, and prove that I could pay for her upkeep. Dad was the one that made me call on the horses I saw in the paper and ask the right questions. Like I said, it was my first horse, but my Dad had horse experience and was there to help me with questions, and I read and read and read about horse care before I looked into purchasing one. So hopefully she has the same help standing behind her, but, they could have proof read it before she posted. LOL


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Never heard of a girl named Conner.... lol


----------



## DustyDiamond

Ray MacDonald said:


> Never heard of a girl named Conner.... lol


Haha I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Tymer

VanillaBean said:


> Quiet 13 Year old tb Gelding Jumper for Sale
> 
> OMG just look at the girls jumping position. I think I would have used a better pic. I didnt really notice how the horse jumped because I was looking at her position going "Wow...scary"


That's how I used to jump.  In my defense, it was a year ago! With my trainer that seemed to have exactly zero horse sense! Or people sense! Or sense of what is a terrible position!


----------



## tblver

Tymer said:


> That's how I used to jump.  In my defense, it was a year ago! With my trainer that seemed to have exactly zero horse sense! Or people sense! Or sense of what is a terrible position!


Was this like, at a steeple chasing facility or something? LOL Thats the only place I could imagine someone MIGHT thing thats correct, since its sort of a combo of two pointing and riding like a jockey (is that three pointing? lol)....


----------



## Poseidon

Creeped craigslist and this was the first ad. This is the first time I've seen this "option".. 
APHA Buckskin filly

What purpose would there be in selling the horse and keeping the papers for yourself at a lower price and making someone pay more just to get the horse's papers with the animal? I don't really understand what they're trying to get out of this..


----------



## GypsyRose

I have seen this before, papers make the horse more valuable in the future as a possible broodmare, or show mare for "breed shows" not offering the papers keeps the horse more affordable for someone who is looking for a backyard companion, or just open show horse. That way it leaves the field open to all buyers, not just the ones looking for high priced horses or low priced horses.


----------



## Poseidon

I guess, but it seems like if that horse is only being offered for $500 without the papers, it wouldn't be a whole crapton more with the papers. Or you could quick on the 20 other ads for papered horses for even less.


----------



## Tennessee

Poseidon said:


> Creeped craigslist and this was the first ad. This is the first time I've seen this "option"..
> APHA Buckskin filly
> 
> What purpose would there be in selling the horse and keeping the papers for yourself at a lower price and making someone pay more just to get the horse's papers with the animal? I don't really understand what they're trying to get out of this..


Sometimes it's a gimmick used by horse traders. They keep the papers, find a horse that looks like the horse in the papers, try to pass off the new horse as the horse listed in the registration papers, and try to get a higher value on a "registered" horse. 

Not often, but I've seen it happen.


----------



## Tymer

tblver said:


> Was this like, at a steeple chasing facility or something? LOL Thats the only place I could imagine someone MIGHT thing thats correct, since its sort of a combo of two pointing and riding like a jockey (is that three pointing? lol)....


She just never told me that jumping way ahead and holding my hands a foot above the horse's neck was incorrect. Here's a picture: http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g121/tymer1316/jumping1.jpg
Notice the gratuitous tack... and the hoody. She said it would be okay to wear it during a show...Yes that is a jumper show. Also notice that the horse is taking a long spot. She would jump as soon as I jumped for her. Good horse.

Anyway...

NEED HELP WITH MY HORSE
What this ad actually says:
My horse is crazy and has some awful vice. I cannot control him and I need an experienced trainer. I don't have enough money for this, so you can train in return for barn work! Barn work in exchange for training a hard to handle horse! Thank you!


----------



## Poseidon

Ray MacDonald said:


> Never heard of a girl named Conner.... lol


One of my friend's sisters is named Hunter, which I really like for a girl. It seems like many names are becoming unisex. eh.


----------



## brandilion

ksl.com - Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming=

"$500.00 each
2 Horses
Hooper, UT 84315 - Jul 18, 2011
The older horse is a Quarterhorse. She is 18. Has a history in horse riding. She has navicular.

The other is a Quarterhorse/stallion mix she is 8. She is also the older horse's kid horse. She has no history in riding and is not broken.

Both need a good home. "

Even though there are no pictures, and you can find decent rideable horses for $500, I am betting the Quarterhorse/stallion might be a really great horse if you are patient with HER???!!! Also don't you want to pay money for an 18 year old horse with navicular, a horse that is owned by someone who doesn't know the difference between a breed and sex? But she does have "a history in riding"... Some people should really not own horses! Or maybe should find out SOMETHING about them once they do!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So this one gets me...you have too many horses, so you're selling this mare, but you're willing to trade her for a "cowy or roping horse"? But I thought you had too many horses?!
11 Year Old Quarter Horse Mare $1000 O.B.O WILL TRADE!!!

Here is this eleven year old quarter horse mare. She is great on the trails and in the arena. She loads, clips, ties and takes a bit with ease. She also stands well for the farrier. She is SugarBars bred but i only have a copy of her papers. She was a 4-H horse in the past and would be good at it again if that's what your after. She is a great horse! We have to many horses so we are forced to sell. Delivery available!!!!!! WILL TRADE FOR A COWY HORSE OR ROPE HORSE!!! PREFERRED GELDING BUT WILL CONSIDER MARE!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, this one cracks me up!! A "quarter of a mile horse"?! What?!

HORSE (Stallion)

I'm selling a quarter of a mile horse, the horse is 3 yrs old. its a stallion, it is registered with papers, please call Oscar for more info at 928-277-9937


----------



## GypsyRose

all I can say to the last 3 ads is , WOW!


----------



## twh

Not a horse for sale ad but still worthy of this thread. From Craigslist:

_I am interested in buying a calf for a small price..
doesnt matter whether its a heifer or a bull.. not
looking for any specific breed.. we are keeping it as a
pet and nothing more than that... if you have any
new borns or a young calfs you are willing to give up
please let me know.. we are very interested and want
to add one to our family... serious people only please_

What are they going to feed it? Science Diet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Wow, I wonder if they've ever had a calf as a pet before and if they realize that when it gets to about 400+ pounds, it's no longer fun to play with it like a dog :shock:.


----------



## kevinshorses

ksl.com - Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming=

I posted this once on another thread but take a gander at photo 5 of 6. They probably think that's all a horse needs to be a breeder.


----------



## smrobs

Bahahaha, Kevin. That is so true.


----------



## spookychick13

Proof he doesn't need Viagra for horses, perhaps?


----------



## MicKey73

Bahahahahhaha OMG! Seriously.... The poor horse even looks embarrassed to be a part of this. He's not yet 3, it's like horsey child porn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atreyu917

Lol to the last ad post!


----------



## smrobs

Not a sale ad, but a stud ad.

All I can say is "Holy downhill horse, Batman!!"

Ad says 16hh, I guess they fail to mention that he's 17.2 at the rump LOL.
AAA Rocket Wrangler son

Hmm, food aggressive to other horses...
I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that she's STARVING? :?
4 year paint

Either these people are completely clueless or there is something really wrong with this mare. A horse like that would be work 5 figures, at least.
Peptoboonsmal 3yr old Mare

****, I don't even know what to say about this one *shakes head*.
horse

Yep, let me jump right in to trade my experienced, kid broke horse for an unstarted, unregistered 5 year old that refuses to back out of a trailer :roll:
5yr old Sorrel Gelding Sell or Trade!!!


----------



## atreyu917

smrobs said:


> Not a sale ad, but a stud ad.
> Either these people are completely clueless or there is something really wrong with this mare. A horse like that would be work 5 figures, at least.
> Peptoboonsmal 3yr old Mare


The horse been ridden in the bottom pictures isn't even the same horse though...


----------



## smrobs

No, I don't think it is either, but a Pepto mare that is started in reining and WCH is still worth a butt-load of money...in the right market. And CL is most definitely _not_ the right market LOL.


----------



## atreyu917

That much for one just started? That's impressive


----------



## Lonestar22

C'mon Robs! He steel has his nuts!!!! What a steel!!!


----------



## equiniphile

smrobs said:


> Not a sale ad, but a stud ad.
> 
> All I can say is "Holy downhill horse, Batman!!"
> 
> Ad says 16hh, I guess they fail to mention that he's 17.2 at the rump LOL.
> AAA Rocket Wrangler son
> 
> Hmm, food aggressive to other horses...
> I wonder if that has anything to do with the fact that she's STARVING? :?
> 4 year paint
> 
> Either these people are completely clueless or there is something really wrong with this mare. A horse like that would be work 5 figures, at least.
> Peptoboonsmal 3yr old Mare
> 
> ****, I don't even know what to say about this one *shakes head*.
> horse
> 
> Yep, let me jump right in to trade my experienced, kid broke horse for an unstarted, unregistered 5 year old that refuses to back out of a trailer :roll:
> 5yr old Sorrel Gelding Sell or Trade!!!


Ooh, you found some gems in there! The weird thing is that the first horse's shoulder and front end look very level. And then you get to the rump, and it all falls apart.

I'm drooling over that Peptoboonsmal horse. There's gotta be a catch.


----------



## kevinshorses

smrobs said:


> Either these people are completely clueless or there is something really wrong with this mare. A horse like that would be work 5 figures, at least.
> Peptoboonsmal 3yr old Mare


It hink she is priced about right. They said she was started they didn't say how far And the horse on the bottom is her sire so she's not even a daughter of Pepto she is at best a Grandaughter.


----------



## A knack for horses

Sally is a beautifull dappled palomino right now.She needs a good home. The kids out grew her. she takes a snapple bit.Loads and clips neck reins. She does not like to be rode double.

I've never seen tea bottles used as a bit before :lol:


----------



## kevinshorses

A snapple bit would be so tasty.

I hate the ads that say "sorrow gilding for sell, neck rains". I don't care if that horse is the most gourgeous thing on four legs I wouldn't buy it from someone that stupid.


----------



## GypsyRose

kevinshorses said:


> A snapple bit would be so tasty.
> 
> I hate the ads that say "sorrow gilding for sell, neck rains". I don't care if that horse is the most gourgeous thing on four legs I wouldn't buy it from someone that stupid.



too save the poor beast from its ignorant owners!


----------



## franknbeans

kevinshorses said:


> It hink she is priced about right. They said she was started they didn't say how far And the horse on the bottom is her sire so she's not even a daughter of Pepto she is at best a Grandaughter.


I am with Robs...there has to be something fishy here....even a grandaughter should go for more, IMO. I would rather have her totally green than to be TOO trained for her young joints. My guess is there is something really wrong.


----------



## franknbeans

A knack for horses said:


> Sally is a beautifull dappled palomino right now.She needs a good home.he The kids out grew r. she takes a snapple bit.Loads and clips neck reins. She does not like to be rode double.
> 
> I've never seen tea bottles used as a bit before :lol:


Translation: Kids have grown, got on double, horse ejected that idea.:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val

smrobs said:


> Ad says 16hh, I guess they fail to mention that he's *17.2 at the rump* LOL.
> AAA Rocket Wrangler sonhttp://amarillo.craigslist.org/grd/2508244540.html


OMG! :shock: Now THAT requires quite a bit of imagination to post. So I have to say I'm quite impressed! :lol:


----------



## BlondieHorseChic

"for sale. Young greenbroke baby filly colt foal. Usually likes kids. Being handled"


Well we get it's young!


----------



## BlondieHorseChic

Smrobs- 4 year paint. Love how she spells 'husband'


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> All I can say is "Holy downhill horse, Batman!!"
> 
> Ad says 16hh, I guess they fail to mention that he's 17.2 at the rump LOL.
> AAA Rocket Wrangler son


Wowza! And I thought Aires was downhill when I got him! That's just ridiculous! :shock:



BlondieHorseChic said:


> "for sale. Young greenbroke baby filly colt foal. Usually likes kids. Being handled"


They can't decide what gender it is, it only "usually" likes kids, and I'm utterly confused by the last statement. Yeesh!

This isn't dumb, per say...but it looks like someone stole my Aires and is trying to sell him for less than I paid for him! lol
http://flagstaff.craigslist.org/grd/2538703591.html


----------



## HollyBubbles

smrobs said:


> All I can say is "Holy downhill horse, Batman!!"
> 
> Ad says 16hh, I guess they fail to mention that he's 17.2 at the rump LOL.
> AAA Rocket Wrangler son


Nah he's perfectly fine... He'll level out... If we chop his back legs off at the hocks:lol:


----------



## equiniphile

kevinshorses said:


> A snapple bit would be so tasty.
> 
> I hate the ads that say "sorrow gilding for sell, neck rains". I don't care if that horse is the most gourgeous thing on four legs I wouldn't buy it from someone that stupid.


 I dunno, I might buy him just to get 'im outta that guy's hands.


----------



## VanillaBean

HollyBubbles said:


> Nah he's perfectly fine... He'll level out... If we chop his back legs off at the hocks:lol:


 Haha, agreed. Who would want to breed to _that_?! Yikes!


----------



## Shenandoah

smrobs said:


> Not a sale ad, but a stud ad.
> 
> All I can say is "Holy downhill horse, Batman!!"
> 
> Ad says 16hh, I guess they fail to mention that he's 17.2 at the rump LOL.
> AAA Rocket Wrangler son


He has his own Facebook page :lol:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Si-Dude/163406863711812
(Not sure if you need to be a Facebook member to see it)

Plenty of pictures under the "Photos" link.


----------



## MicKey73

Can't. Stop. Laughing. They are ALL butt high by about a foot! Hehehehe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonestar22

Somebody geld that guy QUICK!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

not dumbest but that little mule is quite interesting...... scary almost 
Miniature Mule (rare) and Horse


----------



## Lonestar22

It looks deformed.....


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

thats what i was thinking its head looks really big and legs too short for it...


----------



## dee

It looks like Donkey from Shrek!


----------



## amp23

Shenandoah said:


> He has his own Facebook page :lol:
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Si-Dude/163406863711812
> (Not sure if you need to be a Facebook member to see it)
> 
> Plenty of pictures under the "Photos" link.


I'm not the best with conformation.. So is it just me or does the mare in picture 18 look pretty funky with her huge preggo belly and tiny neck??


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

on si dude it look slike rocket wrangler was known for throwing butt hi cause one of his daughters in that album is insanely butt high aswell :/


----------



## waresbear

ksl.com - Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyom (the stud's pic with his willy shown for clarity)
I can't freakin' believe that!!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

uhm courter????? whaa?? 
courter horse


----------



## waresbear

BarrelracingArabian said:


> uhm courter????? whaa??
> courter horse


 I am gonna stick some tacks on that courter horse & rain him until he is gilded.:wink:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

waresbear said:


> I am gonna stick some tacks on that courter horse & rain him until he is gilded.:wink:


 hahah right!! it drives me nuts what the eff is a courter horse ?!?


----------



## amp23

BarrelracingArabian said:


> hahah right!! it drives me nuts what the eff is a courter horse ?!?


registered but they dont know what he's registered as?!


----------



## waresbear

amp23 said:


> registered but they dont know what he's registered as?!


 Register courter horse, You know, the ACHA!:wink:


----------



## amp23

waresbear said:


> Register courter horse, You know, the ACHA!:wink:


hahaha... wonder why he's not ridable?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, is the horse a she or an it?! Make up my mind! Also, registered as a quarab? Wasn't aware that was possible...half arab, yes. QH, maybe (but probably not)?
beautiful horse for sale
she is a beautiful horse. she is broke and has the blood line of poco bueno she has papers and is registeres as a quarab.it has lots of energy and it loves to run she is 8 yrs old if you have any questions you can reach me at 

Soooooo, I guess my question is: how is Mexican rodeo different from regular rodeo? *scratches head*
well trained horse
he is a geldin he can lay down sit and dance he has lots of energy he is thoroughbred mixed with quarter he is 7 yrs old he also knows how to rope and mexican rodeo


----------



## Shenandoah

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Also, registered as a quarab? Wasn't aware that was possible...


It actually is, believe it or not. But who knows if that's what she really means.
International QuaRab Horse Association - I.Q.H.A. - Home Page



> Soooooo, I guess my question is: how is Mexican rodeo different from regular rodeo? *scratches head*


Usually when people refer to Mexican rodeo, they mean Charreada


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Shenandoah said:


> It actually is, believe it or not. But who knows if that's what she really means.
> International QuaRab Horse Association - I.Q.H.A. - Home Page
> 
> 
> 
> Usually when people refer to Mexican rodeo, they mean Charreada


Hmmmm...interesting. I didn't know there was a quarab registry. 

As for the charreada, that's pretty cool. I've never heard of it before, although I do know what a charro is. Growing up in Arizona and going to Mexico every summer when I was growing up lends itself to knowing at least *something* about Mexican history, especially when you were married into a Mexican family (that was from down in Mexico, not from the border). :wink:


----------



## coffeegod

BarrelracingArabian said:


> not dumbest but that little mule is quite interesting...... scary almost
> Miniature Mule (rare) and Horse


He does bear an uncanny resemblance to Donkey. Poor lil' guy is probably an Achondroplastic dwarf. Hope whoever gets him isn't an idiot.


----------



## VanillaBean

Bahahahah wow I almost died laughing at the poor mini-mule! Poor baby!


----------



## SkyeAngel

VanillaBean said:


> Bahahahah wow I almost died laughing at the poor mini-mule! Poor baby!



Agreed! ^^

But...for some strange reason....I kind of want it! lol


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I feel so sorry for the mini mule thing!! He's cute, but he has like a miniature body with a regular donkey head..or something!! I have been reading this thread almost all day! Hahaha, and I'm only on page 72. I decided I had to log in and post baha! Great thread... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brandilion

kevinshorses said:


> ksl.com - Classifieds for Utah, Idaho, and Wyoming=
> 
> I posted this once on another thread but take a gander at photo 5 of 6. They probably think that's all a horse needs to be a breeder.


 
BWAHAHA!! I check ksl almost daily & somehow I missed that one. Darn. But maybe they want to make sure you know what you're paying for! That's seriously bizarre.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Again with the "quarter-mile horse" thing! Really, people?!

2 HORSES AND A BABY FOR SALE ALL MARES

3 MARES FOR SALE AS SEEN IN THE PICTURES ONE IS THE MOM AND DAUGHTER(7 MONTH OLD) THE MOTHER IS 6-7 YEARS OLD, IT WAS ITS FIRST BIRTH, SHE IS A QUARTER- MILE HORSE. THE BABIES MOM NEEDS TO BE WORKED WITH.

THE BABY FATHER IS A QUARTER-MILE HORSE MIXED WITH ARABIAN AND A PROFESSIONAL DANCER

THE OTHER MARE IS AN ARABIAN HORSE WITH THE CERTIFICATE OF THE ARABIAN HORSE ASSOCIATION AND SHOWS THAT IT IS 20 YEARS OLD, VERY STRONG AND ACTIVE, AND LOVES TO BE RIDDEN

THE OTHER 2 DO NOT HAVE ANY CERTIFICATION OR REGISTRY BUT I WILL GIVE YOU A RECEIPT OF PURCHASE

SELLING BECAUSE I AM GOING INTO THE SHEEP BUSINESS AND I NEED THE SPACE.


----------



## Hukassa

^^So on this receipt you will be writing for me will it also say they are strong and active? And will one day love to be ridden, and maybe one day be a professional dancer? NEAT!! Than we got ourselves a deal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LOL! When they said "The baby father..." I almost expected it to say "The baby daddy..."


----------



## smrobs

What I want to know is what kind of dancing does he do professionally...ballet? ballroom?


----------



## bjspatch

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


My take is quarter horse, new shoes, beginners horse, and not gelded.


----------



## Lonestar22

pssshhh, Smrobs, he's a stripper. Duh.


----------



## Hukassa

Part exotic dancer? Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## twh

"We have a 25 year old boy that needs a forever
home. He is about 14H. He was a rescue, but due to
major life changes, including a divorce, I can no
longer give him the time and care he deserves. He is
barefoot and intact, but he is a good boy, easy to
handle, with no vices. I am looking for an exceptional
home, as he is an exceptional horse. His rabies and
coggins are recent, and if you want anything else, I
can go to TSC and give it to him. Please help...our
cash flow is dwindling by the day and I don't want to
get into a situation where his condition suffers,
though we have discussed the option of euthanasia
with our vet. Thanks for looking."

They want $300 for him. Among other things, if he was a rescue, why is he still intact? Especially since he sounds unbroke and is being advertised as a "companion pony". 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

twh said:


> "We have a 25 year old boy that needs a forever
> home. He is about 14H. He was a rescue, but due to
> major life changes, including a divorce, I can no
> longer give him the time and care he deserves. He is
> barefoot and intact, but he is a good boy, easy to
> handle, with no vices. I am looking for an exceptional
> home, as he is an exceptional horse. His rabies and
> coggins are recent, and if you want anything else, I
> can go to TSC and give it to him. Please help...our
> cash flow is dwindling by the day and I don't want to
> get into a situation where his condition suffers,
> though we have discussed the option of euthanasia
> with our vet. Thanks for looking."
> 
> They want $300 for him. Among other things, if he was a rescue, why is he still intact? Especially since he sounds unbroke and is being advertised as a "companion pony".
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


at his age some people wount geld. The older the horse the higher the risk.


----------



## Poseidon

Need to rehome your Miniature Horse??

I don't think a miniature stallion is going to solve your problems..


----------



## dobermanlover

amp23 said:


> I'm not the best with conformation.. So is it just me or does the mare in picture 18 look pretty funky with her huge preggo belly and tiny neck??




The mare in picture 18 happens to be 22yrs old and was 9 months in foal in that photo.


----------



## dobermanlover

Lonestar22 said:


> Somebody geld that guy QUICK!!



That stud happens to be a AAA race horse, paternal brother to Dash For Cash and the sire of a NFR finalist and sire of the 2009 PRCA Worlds Greatest Roper's main mount. None of you must know much about AQHA racing or winning race horses, First Down Dash, Dash Ta Fame and Dash For Cash were ALL butt high. There are TONS of top horses that are butt high.


----------



## Arksly

dobermanlover said:


> There are TONS of top horses that are butt high.


That doesn't mean that we should pass it onto more horses. It can cause health issues for the horse.


----------



## dobermanlover

Arksly said:


> That doesn't mean that we should pass it onto more horses. It can cause health issues for the horse.


I just think that there are WAY more poorly conformed horses, mares included that people breed. But I happen to be partial to race bred horse and have seem that stud in person. I personally liked him. I know that particular mare as well, I know she was bred because I bought the foal. To each their own.


----------



## Tymer

This ad isn't as horrible as some others, but the picture is incredibly unflattering!

*All Around Good Intermediates Horse - $900*

Shes not mareish in the least, good on trails, isnt spooky, and neck reins very well. She has a good stop, backs up easily, & will go over poles and logs! Has been around the barrel pattern slowly, good with cows, and very well mannered on the ground. She is not a quick enough horse for us would be better suited as a family fun type horse! Call 6****** or text 9*****


















Holy LONG BACK, Batman! In the grazing picture it looks slightly better...But that first picture is unfathomably unflattering! Anyone in the market for a quarter mile horse? I think we found one!


----------



## Shenandoah

I just thought this one was funny because usually one of the biggest problems in ads is _lack of_ punctuation and _lack of_ capitalization. :lol:

There are certainly some interesting ways of splitting up thoughts with that ("picket..line" gets split with punctuation, but "all shots just shod" is apparently a single thought?)



> FROM COLORADO.... MUSTANG GUIED.... HAS ORIG PAPERWORK,,,, BROKE WESTERN.... GREAT ON TRAIL..... HAS BRAND ON NECK.... GOES GREAT TRAFFIC BROKE .... ACROSS BRIDGES.... AND TRAFFIC.....COGGINS AND ALL SHOTS JUST SHOD.... BAY IN COLOR.... GOES THRU WATER.... WILL CONSIDER TRADE..... FOR APPALOOSA.....HAS BEEN TRAIL RIDDEN IN THE COLORADO MOUNTAINS.... TIES ON PICKET..LINE.... GREAT FOR FARRIER..... GREAT FEET.... CAN EMAIL PICS OR TEXT THEM...


HORSE MUSTANG BAY


----------



## iridehorses

miscategorized 
 prohibited 
 spam/overpost 
 best of craigslist 


_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
*Paint gelding looking for good home (union)*

Date: 2011-08-17, 9:03AM EDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I have a tri-colored paint gelding that I rescued a few weeks ago. He is around 15 hands and would make a excellent horse for someone that can nurse him back to the proper weight. His previous owners caught him cribbing so they broke his top front teeth.. people these days amaze me. He eats with no problems and doesn't need special feed. I believe he is around 9 or 10 years old and is the sweetest horse. Follows people around like a dog. He will be able to ride once he gains more weight. Rehoming fee is 150...which is neg for the night home 



 Location: union
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


















PostingID: 2551218590



Copyright © 2011 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## GypsyRose

Just a few comments, besides the obvious punctuation problems, just what is a "MUSTANG GUIED" and if he has great feet, then why is he shod?


----------



## GypsyRose

This one is not necessarily dumb, but if the mare has a conformation issue, do you really want to use her as a broodmare?


APHA Mare


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont

Don't forget the common term "guilding" you see in these type ads! Cracks me up!


----------



## tblver

GypsyRose said:


> This one is not necessarily dumb, but if the mare has a conformation issue, do you really want to use her as a broodmare?
> 
> 
> APHA Mare


If the stallion is picked carefully, and otherwise that is her ONLY flaw (from the pictures, if they are her, she is quite pretty) I would probably say most responsible breeders would consider her.


----------



## MicKey73

GYPSY VANNER MARE in FOAL

This one bugs me because of the back story. These people were trying to lease and/or sell their 3 Gypsy Vanners for MONTHS without success earlier this year. I used to see their ads everywhere when I was looking for a horse. They dropped off the face for a few months, and now here they are AGAIN, only this time they decided to BREED their horses no one wanted in the hopes that someone will now want the foal. *AARGGGGGH!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon

This is awkward.. 
http://fargo.craigslist.org/grd/2550724194.html

Even more awkward is that the people selling it are probably my old BOs..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MicKey73 said:


> GYPSY VANNER MARE in FOAL
> 
> This one bugs me because of the back story. These people were trying to lease and/or sell their 3 Gypsy Vanners for MONTHS without success earlier this year. I used to see their ads everywhere when I was looking for a horse. They dropped off the face for a few months, and now here they are AGAIN, only this time they decided to BREED their horses no one wanted in the hopes that someone will now want the foal. *AARGGGGGH!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I remember seeing those ads! I always drooled over them. lol



Poseidon said:


> This is awkward..
> Horse hair Blanket
> 
> Even more awkward is that the people selling it are probably my old BOs..


:shock: Just the wording of this ad makes me cringe! "Used to be a belgian draft horse..." Eep!


----------



## Poseidon

DraftyAiresMum said:


> :shock: Just the wording of this ad makes me cringe! "Used to be a belgian draft horse..." Eep!


I know, right? 

Clearly this is the way to end our overpopulation problem: Those who want to preserve their mares by breeding them can just make a blanket from her hide instead. :lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald

^ AHAHAHA!! Too funny!


----------



## IslandWave

Horse hair blanket? Ewugh! 0_o


----------



## Lonestar22

Uhhhhh......Thats weird.


----------



## Poseidon

Really...random..

_*yorkie for your broke horse*

Why flag this and remove not selling just trading!! Looking for a broke 6 to 15 year old horse for the family to ride. Sound, stands, ties, doesn't matter gender,or breed. Want something you could throw your 4 year old on. We have a 10 month old Female Yorkie, has papers to register._


----------



## GypsyRose

me thinks if you can't handle a 10 month old yorkie what makes you think you can handle a full grown horse?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Been awhile since I checked this thread...time to go check CL for some doozies :lol:




Poseidon said:


> This is awkward..
> Horse hair Blanket
> 
> Even more awkward is that the people selling it are probably my old BOs..


That is just a bit disturbing. I can't imagine having that done or using it. I've got the tail from my old mare and am learning to hitch so I can make reins from it, my hubby thinks that's weird wait til I show him this! :shock:


----------



## Poco1220

Oh boy... now stallions are a breed? And I'm not seeing appy or clydesdale in either... *headdesk*
2 male horses
_
I got two horses that need good homes. They are both male horses and are gentle but arent broke to ride.
Burster is an appalssa/stallion mix and Thunder is a clsydale/stallion mix. Can send you pictures if you would like to see them.
I would like 150 a piece or best offer. I just want them to go to good homes that can afford to feed them and keep up with them better.
Thanks

_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

yikes those last 2 pictures are rediculous the boy needs some good weight on him and that halter and chain off!!!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Is it just me or does the first picture look like he's foundering? Could just be an unflattering pic but i dunno.


----------



## dee

He sure is standing funny, isn't he? Those poor babies could sure use and upgrade!


----------



## my2geldings

Those last photos are just sad.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I'm looking for a broodmares


I'm looking for a broodmares. Will have a great home, I have a stud wanting to have babies. Please let me know what you have. can pick up asap thank you.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

.............. Ummmm.... WOW! .... That is the first I have heard!


----------



## VanillaBean

HollyBubbles said:


> Is it just me or does the first picture look like he's foundering? Could just be an unflattering pic but i dunno.


 lol, I think he's peeing...


----------



## Hukassa

kid broke 16 year old gelding!

"we have had this gelding for about 7 months, he is a under weight due to we rescued him from a bad situation. he is 15.2 hands and about as sweet of a horse as they come, he has been roped off of and sorted cattle, i have ran barrels on him a few times, his name is rocky. please give me a call at 719-***-****"

So you've had this horse for 7 months from a bad situation...and he's still underweight? And even though he's been underweight for all this time, because of the bad situation you rescued him from of course, your still running barrels on him? Wow, Poor Rocky.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love this one...methinks this isn't a halflinger, folks! Cute horse, though.

Halflinger

6 Year old Halflinger named Rain. Broke needs miles,, tons of personality. Gentle but stubborn,, need to downsize my herd. Call


----------



## atreyu917

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I love this one...methinks this isn't a halflinger, folks! Cute horse, though.
> 
> Halflinger
> 
> 6 Year old Halflinger named Rain. Broke needs miles,, tons of personality. Gentle but stubborn,, need to downsize my herd. Call


Bahahaha methinks you're right. Very cute though


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

uhm ok not stupid ad but holy cow this horse has some massive ears I call a mislabel on her breed haha maybe some mule in there xD cute just...wow.
AQHA Cross Mare


----------



## IslandWave

Whoa, those are some ears!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> uhm ok not stupid ad but holy cow this horse has some massive ears I call a mislabel on her breed haha maybe some mule in there xD cute just...wow.
> AQHA Cross Mare


I used to ride a paint mare that had ears like those. She was pure paint. We called her "mule ears" 'cuz she was so stubborn (and her ears were so long). lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

hahaha shes cute just those ears threw me off haha


----------



## christabelle

they don't know how to spell the breed, but they are sure he is worth 10K


Quarter horse/ Endalusian $10,000 or trade for disiel truck

Quarter horse/ Endalusian $10,000 or trade for disiel truck - $10000 (Red Rock)

Male 5 years old, Stallion, training with roping, dancing, reinging. Can be used for resoge or jumping. 

Im intrested in the cash or disiel truck equivilent to the price I'm asking for. (775) 232-0999.


----------



## equiniphile

Awesome, I've always wanted to try Resoge!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not necessarily a dumb ad, but holy long back, Batman! :Shock:
Registered Gelding


----------



## Shenandoah

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not necessarily a dumb ad, but holy long back, Batman! :Shock:
> Registered Gelding


"He has horrible deapth perception"
How do they know that?? What does he do?? Run into things??


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

well atleast they are honest?? haha 
4 Year old mare


----------



## apachiedragon

5 gaited saddlebred mare

"SEND ME AN EMAIL AND CONVINCE ME HOW WELL YOU WILL LOVE HER" :rofl::rofl:
I could see that going so many BAD ways...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

My god! Is she ever swayed back!


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Get your Fresion here:

He looks sway backed, and camped out. But you can have this beautiful (I mean beuatiful) boy for only $11 GRAND....


*fresion - $11500 (h)*

Date: 2011-09-16, 
Reply to: sal


very willing to be saddled and beuatiful black horse well broken please only interested partys only call @ ( 


Location: h
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## CanyonCowboy

OMG! So sad:

*pony ride heard of mini's - $6000 (delivered)*

Date: 2011-09-1
Reply to: 


seven various colors of pinto miniature geldings. they are 2 to 10 years old and ranging in size from 35" to 38". Stocky, stout and matching. Two have been started under saddle and all are carrot crazy (hee! hee!). If you have horse experience and want to spend some time with these little guys they would make you the best looking pony ride team around. Contact me for more pictures and with any questions. 

Sorrel and white
bay and white
black and white

Will deliver for $6000.00




Location: delivered
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2599440895


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

canyon-they have multiple posts for those ponys, I've seen like 10 already. I doubt they are going to get anywhere near 6000 for them even as a group


----------



## Lonestar22

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not necessarily a dumb ad, but holy long back, Batman! :Shock:
> Registered Gelding


Appy's are blind at night huh? Never knew that one!!!


----------



## dee

Lonestar22 said:


> Appy's are blind at night huh? Never knew that one!!!


It's a common misconception. Guess it has to do with the mottled skin coloring around the eyes?


----------



## GypsyRose

Found a good one, and it was listed in the dogs/pets section
Horse


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

I think the oddest sale I've heard of was an old farmer trying to sell my horse loving "non-horse person" (As is she loves them to pieces but has never rode or handled a horse) a "15.6hands high mare gelding". I was confused and asked what breed he said it was and she simply stated "It's a mare gelding." I face palmed and asked what gender and she said it was a pregnant stallion... Worst idea ever.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So I already posted one ad for this horse, but this is a different ad (same horse) and it's even funnier.

So apparently because he has white around his eyes, which makes him stop and stare at darker spots on the ground...*scratches head*

Appaloosa Gelding For Sale


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So I already posted one ad for this horse, but this is a different ad (same horse) and it's even funnier.
> 
> So apparently because he has white around his eyes, which makes him stop and stare at darker spots on the ground...*scratches head*
> 
> Appaloosa Gelding For Sale


But he's not blind at night anymore either haha:lol:


----------



## jannette

lol luv this!!! i check craigslist often too and have to wonder, well i just wonder ill leave it at that lol....i think sometimes they try to sound like they know what they r talking about and or someone told them what to right and the blindly did so....it would like my hubby telling me to list some of his farm equipment...i might aswell be speaking a language i dont understand....and then the farmer looking at my add would think wth r they selling a seed whatamajiger???


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

How about a recently cut 4 yr old for your next kids horse? He just needs finished AND he's getting better at loading in the trailer. 

4 year old quarter horse gelding


----------



## jannette

MHFQ thats awsome :lol: most people i know really enjoy walking the barrels rofl!!!


----------



## dee

Hey! Don't make fun of us that like to take it slow and easy!  When I used to playday many years ago, I took a lot of ribbing because I was so NOT competitive. One time, the anouncer called my name, and said (over the loudspeaker) that since he already knew me, he was going to go get a cup of coffee at the concession stand while I ran the barrels. He said (laughing, of course) that he'd be back in plenty of time for me to get back to the gate!


----------



## sabowin

This ad hits a couple of "good" points--all caps, small child without helmet on horse without any tack, and "IF YOU WONT A HORSE YOU CAN THROUGH YOUR KIDS ON" he's the horse for you. 

AQHA GELDING


----------



## myhorsesonador

Oh yeah this horse just screams breeding material! >.<

AQHA/APHA select mares

That has to be one of the ugliest studs I've ever seen!


----------



## gypsygirl

a lady at my barn put an ad up that says 'she doesnt run away after her owner falls off'

hahaha


----------



## CanyonCowboy

*Watches her stepping*

Ok, she's 15, a brood, she watches her stepping, likes RED apples, and is a good friend....

*Secretariat off spring Quarter Horse - - $4500 ()*

Date: 2011-09-26, 10:12PM PDT
Reply to: s


" I Luke Expensive" is a great mare, she was a brood. I Luke Expensive is broke to ride, She is loving, carefeel in her spirit. She watches her stepping,loves to be loved, as we all do. I'm not giving her the time she needs and it isn't fair to her. To sell her breaks my heart! She's been a friend in a pasture with another Mare and is a good friend, easy keeper. 
"Secretariat off spring Quarter Horse"
her blood line: 
Her Father is" Luke At Me" 
Her Mother is "IM Expensive Hobby." I Luke Expensive Great Grandpa was Dash for Cash & her Great Great Grandpa was Secretariat (she has a great blood line). She is a carrott lover as well as red apples. My Mare My Horse is: I LUKE EXPENSIVE 
Sex: Mare Horse 
Year of birth (1996): 
Sire: Luke at Me (Dad)
Dam: IMA Expensive Hobby (Mom)
Breed: QUARTER HORSE 
Please call 



Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Canyon, is that all one ad or is that from multiple ads? I ask because if it's all from one ad..."Holy repetitive, Batman!"


----------



## CanyonCowboy

One ad only. Only the names and numbers have been change to protect the innocent.


----------



## sabowin

So I wonder whether this horse's sire is Cats Moonshine or Dear Little Boon Bar? If you can read through the all caps, maybe you can tell me: CUTTING FUTURITY READY


----------



## ShutUpJoe

Wow you think for $18500 they'd make their ad look more professional! Pretty filly though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

sabowin, I'm wondering if they mean she has Cats Moonshine on her sire's side and Dear Little Boon Bar on her dam's side. I don't know...that is really confusing. Nice-looking little mare, though!


----------



## sabowin

And EXPENSIVE. I only even opened the ad to see what an $18k horse looks like. She's cute to my untrained eye, but I don't know enough about pedigrees to know if those names make her worth what they're asking, even if you COULD sort them out.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've heard High Brow Cat lines mentioned before and they are desirable cutting lines, as far as I can tell.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here's a good one...
Black Stallion for sale


7 year old Black Stallion registered quarterhorse. Dual registered as a Paint Horse Stallion. Even though he doesn't have a stitch of white on him, those paint horse folks like to breed him with their paint mares in hopes of getting a black and white paint. He's thrown one black and white already. Every colt he's thrown has been a horse colt. Hate to sell him, just got too many horses and can't afford to feed 'em. For more info call

"Those paint horse folks," eh? And every single foal he's sired has been a colt...that almost sounds like a guarantee that he only sires colts. Hrm...

Another one...
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/2618266210.html

4-5 yr Old Stud colt,Well mannered, Started under saddle, Good 4-H ,FFA project? 
This colt was ridden @ morman Lake Trails by former owners
This lil colt is pretty handy an fairly quik on his feet
Needs a refresher most likely as he has been idle a while

So by their reckoning, young 4-5yo studs make good 4H projects?! Methinks not!


----------



## sabowin

No, every single colt he's thrown has been a horse.  As opposed to a pony? Or a mule? But maybe the fillies have been ponies or mules or something other than horses. ;-)


----------



## Shenandoah

sabowin said:


> So I wonder whether this horse's sire is Cats Moonshine or Dear Little Boon Bar? If you can read through the all caps, maybe you can tell me: CUTTING FUTURITY READY


Sire is Cats Moonshine.
Dear Little Boon Bar is a mare (meaning, probably her dam).
Dear Little Boon Bar Quarter Horse


----------



## Shenandoah

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here's a good one...
> Black Stallion for sale
> 
> 
> 7 year old Black Stallion registered quarterhorse. Dual registered as a Paint Horse Stallion. Even though he doesn't have a stitch of white on him, those paint horse folks like to breed him with their paint mares in hopes of getting a black and white paint. He's thrown one black and white already. *Every colt he's thrown has been a horse colt.* Hate to sell him, just got too many horses and can't afford to feed 'em. For more info call
> 
> "Those paint horse folks," eh? And every single foal he's sired has been a colt...that almost sounds like a guarantee that he only sires colts. Hrm...


Actually, it doesn't say every foal he's sired has been a colt. It says every _colt_ he's sired has been a _horse colt_ (not sure if the key word there is horse, or colt... are they saying that every colt has been a horse, or that every colt has been a colt?) :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I know of a few 'older breeders' that refer to all foals as colts regardless of there sex haha personal experience would be our ranch hand called the arab filly that was born while he was there a colt he would say "Hows the colt doin' got them long legs fer runnin' " haha he was a sweet older guy though.


----------



## BaileyJo

Sounds promising....

HAFLINGER WEANLING FILLY

Is she serious....

TWO OLDER HORSES, FREE TO GOOD HOME


----------



## HollyBubbles

BaileyJo said:


> Sounds promising....
> 
> HAFLINGER WEANLING FILLY
> 
> Is she serious....
> 
> TWO OLDER HORSES, FREE TO GOOD HOME


First ad makes the filly sound obese (apple butt, block body, small head)

Second ad... What on earth is up with their backs? Swayed much?? Is that just cause they're not ridden = no muscle or old or what??


----------



## GypsyRose

Sounds to me like the "free" horses come with lots and lots of baggage, (ie old owner) don't think you will ever get rid of her once you take responsibility of the horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This one kind of made me go "Eep!" They let their eight-year-old train a two-year-old shetland?!

Registered Shetland Pony

Black and white paint pony. My daughter trained him for 3 months, then took the summer off from riding. She's been back on him for a couple of weeks. He has picked up right where he left off. My daughter is 8 years old and does very well with him. The pony doesn't have any problems taking the lead when we ride. He has never tried to runaway with her either. He moves very well and has more athleticism than the other ponies that my daughters have trained. He is two years old.


----------



## sabowin

Maybe they have more than one daughter? One who trains and the 8 year old he does so well with? Otherwise, I agree that's an "Eep!" at the very least!


----------



## equiniphile

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This one kind of made me go "Eep!" They let their eight-year-old train a two-year-old shetland?!
> 
> Registered Shetland Pony
> 
> Black and white paint pony. My daughter trained him for 3 months, then took the summer off from riding. She's been back on him for a couple of weeks. He has picked up right where he left off. My daughter is 8 years old and does very well with him. The pony doesn't have any problems taking the lead when we ride. He has never tried to runaway with her either. He moves very well and has more athleticism than the other ponies that my daughters have trained. He is two years old.


 Oh, good, I'm reassured--this isn't the first horse the 8-y/o has trained. :roll:


----------



## Piaffe

Found this gem today and couldn't resist posting:rofl:

*3 YEAR OLD ARABIAN PASO FINO-$900*

*She's very genital great with people. *

*she has never kicked while i have had her. i have had her for almost a year.....*
*She would be a wonderful kid horse.. *
*She has great potential....*


----------



## Gidget

kawairashii ichigo said:


> i think the oddest sale i've heard of was an old farmer trying to sell my horse loving "non-horse person" (as is she loves them to pieces but has never rode or handled a horse) a "15.6hands high mare gelding". I was confused and asked what breed he said it was and she simply stated "it's a mare gelding." i face palmed and asked what gender and she said it was a pregnant stallion... Worst idea ever.


hahahah


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That seriously just made me snort, Piaffe!


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This one kind of made me go "Eep!" They let their eight-year-old train a two-year-old shetland?!
> 
> Registered Shetland Pony
> 
> Black and white paint pony. My daughter trained him for 3 months, then took the summer off from riding. She's been back on him for a couple of weeks. He has picked up right where he left off. My daughter is 8 years old and does very well with him. The pony doesn't have any problems taking the lead when we ride. *He has never tried to runaway with her either*. He moves very well and has more athleticism than the other ponies that my daughters have trained. He is two years old.


Why does that sentence alone send up ginormous red flags for me? :?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Why does that sentence alone send up ginormous red flags for me? :?


Sounds to me like they EXPECT the horse to run away. :?


----------



## Courtney

4 Year old Standard Bred Gelding!! - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County

The ad is really long, but here are some of the more key points:


> His Future home MUST have the following:
> 
> Stall/indoor barn
> good Quality hay
> Must be fed Extra grain twice daily ( will provide info on what he is currently on)
> Must be blanketed during winter days while outdoors.
> A kind Gentle owner.
> 
> NO he is not suitable to be a sleigh pulling horse, he doesnt do too well in the cold.





> I will have the FULL right to seize him on the spot if i see that he is neglected or abused or malnourished if his feet do not get trimmed regulary, If he is sick/injured and not being treated properly.





> I hold the full right to visit him unannounced.





> PICTURES WILL NOT BE PROVIDED. MUST MEET HIM IN PERSON


So naturally, I was curious and asked for the specifics on this horse - his name, height, breeding, color, etc. She refused to provide his name and bloodlines, but gave me his height. She then asked why I was interested in his bloodlines. Obviously, I'm not planning to breed a gelding, but she demanded I explain why I was interested.

She won't provide pictures, so I can't even see if this horse is worth a drive before I go out there. For all I know, he's a poorly conformed jughead with a ewe neck, roach back and club foot.

Wow.


----------



## sabowin

Well, now you HAVE to go see him, sneak some photos, and report back! And toward the end of the visit (after you've secured your camera's memory card somewhere safe on your person), start dropping hints about how you're glad horses feet are so tough and their coat is so warm, and too bad your tractor broke down, but at least now you have a way to pull that hay wagon/plow/etc., and you hope he doesn't drown in the mud pit of your pasture, and is cow hay nutritious enough for horses, and how if it doesn't work out, there's a glue factory just down the road...


----------



## Courtney

At this point, I'm not even interested in the horse, but I'm really tempted to go out and see him, just to meet this crazy person he has as an owner.

I wonder if she knows horses are designed to live outside? Wild horses don't have stalls to go to in the winter and they're just fine. A stalled horse can be more prone to illness than one that lives outdoors all the time.


----------



## amp23

Piaffe said:


> Found this gem today and couldn't resist posting:rofl:
> 
> *3 YEAR OLD ARABIAN PASO FINO-$900*
> 
> *She's very genital great with people. *
> 
> *she has never kicked while i have had her. i have had her for almost a year.....*
> *She would be a wonderful kid horse.. *
> *She has great potential....*


Haha why you should reread what you type... The fact that it says "she has never kicked while I have had her" is a red flag too


----------



## 888vegas888

Showstopper, eh? 
That first picture sure looks safe and professional. :roll:

HORSE FOR SALE


----------



## l8rgator

*At least he's got a saddle...*

This picture of "over 16 hands" TWH made me go "EEK!"


----------



## MicKey73

All I'm gonna say is that I don't want her vein mailed OR e-mailed to me. THANKYOUVERYMUCH! yikes

Wbx


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

ALright this ad just made me mad this horse shouldn't even be ridden poor thing needs loads of groceries American Quarter Horse


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

"STANDARD BREAD 6YEAR OLD - $700
This is a six year old standard bread he is a stud but well mannard he's about 16hand's he has not been fooled with a hole lot he will go wherever you want him to he is a good horse though he doesn't want to stay in gait he like's to trot if somone had the time to mess with him he will be a fast hourse $700o.b.o text XXX XXX XXXX or call XXX XXX XXXX I can text or email pic's "

WE HAVE THE FOLLOWING HORSES FOR SALE.
ALL HORSES ARE IN GOOD HEALTH, AND CAN BE COUGHT.

PICTURE TOP LEFT; THIS IS A 3YR OLD OLD FILLY, A 2 YR OLD FILLY AND A 1YR OLD FILLY
ASKING PRICE IS 500.00 400.00 300.00

PICTURE TOP RIGHT; THIS IS REBEL TENN WALKER 15 YR OLD, GAITED HE HAS A RUNNING WALK THAT WILL PUT YOU TO SLEEP. THE CHESTNUT
THE GREY IS DIXIE A 9YR OLD REG PAINT.
ASKING PRICE FOR REBEL IS. 700 OR BEST OFFER
ASKING PRICE FOR DIXIE IS. 1000.00 OR BEST OFFER AND SHE IS BREAD.

THE PICTURE IN BOTTOM LEFT IS MAVERICK OUR STUD, A QUARTER HORSE OFF THE KING RANCH
THE PALAMINO MARE IS SWEETY OUR BRUDE MARE.
THEY ARE THE DAD AND MOM OF THE GIRLS IN TOP LEFT.
WE ARE ASKING 1500.00 FOR MAVERICK, AND 1200.00 FOR SWEETY,SHE IS BREAD BACK.

BOTTOM IS MAVERICK OUR STUD. ONE MAN OF A HORSE.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

This one made me cringe. Are people really that out of touch with reality? A safe kids horse for $300? Good luck finding that one. 

*Kid Safe Horse - $300 (Evansville)*

Date: 2011-09-15, 11:10PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

 
Hello, I am looking to by my 9 year old son a horse that is broke that he can ride. I would prefer the horse to be under 12 years old and one that I do not have chase down every time he wants to ride it. My price range is around 300. Please email me pics of the horse. Thanks


----------



## dee

The fact that they want pictures is also worrisome, to a certain extent. I would want pictures to judge conformation - but somehow, I get the feeling that they want to buy a "pretty" horse. "Pretty," kidsafe, and $300 or less? Don't think so...not even in today's economy...


----------



## amp23

Hm.. If you can't spell bred, horse, brood, or anything else that easy to spell if you have any common sense when it comes to horses, you should not have horses, much less breeding them!



caseymyhorserocks said:


> "STANDARD BREAD 6YEAR OLD - $700
> This is a six year old standard *bread* he is a stud but well *mannard* he's about 16hand's he has not been fooled with a *hole* lot he will go wherever you want him to he is a good horse though he doesn't want to stay in gait he like's to trot if somone had the time to mess with him he will be a fast *hourse* $700o.b.o text XXX XXX XXXX or call XXX XXX XXXX I can text or email pic's "
> 
> WE HAVE THE FOLLOWING HORSES FOR SALE.
> ALL HORSES ARE IN GOOD HEALTH, AND CAN BE *COUGHT*.
> 
> PICTURE TOP LEFT; THIS IS A 3YR OLD OLD FILLY, A 2 YR OLD FILLY AND A 1YR OLD FILLY
> ASKING PRICE IS 500.00 400.00 300.00
> 
> PICTURE TOP RIGHT; THIS IS REBEL TENN WALKER 15 YR OLD, GAITED HE HAS A RUNNING WALK THAT WILL PUT YOU TO SLEEP. THE CHESTNUT
> THE GREY IS DIXIE A 9YR OLD REG PAINT.
> ASKING PRICE FOR REBEL IS. 700 OR BEST OFFER
> ASKING PRICE FOR DIXIE IS. 1000.00 OR BEST OFFER AND SHE IS *BREAD*.
> 
> THE PICTURE IN BOTTOM LEFT IS MAVERICK OUR STUD, A QUARTER HORSE OFF THE KING RANCH
> THE *PALAMINO* MARE IS SWEETY OUR *BRUDE* MARE.
> THEY ARE THE DAD AND MOM OF THE GIRLS IN TOP LEFT.
> WE ARE ASKING 1500.00 FOR MAVERICK, AND 1200.00 FOR SWEETY,SHE IS *BREAD* BACK.
> 
> BOTTOM IS MAVERICK OUR STUD. ONE MAN OF A HORSE.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, not a horse ad, but a horse equipment ad...

Yeah, this trailer just SCREAMS Arizona!!
One Horse Trailer
Good one horse trailer, good floor, with title. If you are interested please call


----------



## dee

Ummm, yeah. Wonder how they managed to get that trainwreck titled?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's Arizona...that's a GOOD-LOOKING horse trailer around these parts. ;-)

Actually, that's not nearly as bad as the open-roofed stock trailer that was in the trailer race at EquiFest weekend before last. That sucker was more rust than metal and open-roofed all the way from the back of the gooseneck to the back of the trailer. The emcee kept cracking jokes about the trailer and how it was a "quality rig." I wish I'd gotten pics of it, but my camera battery died before I had a chance.


----------



## dee

I think I'll just stick to my four horse trailer, then. We paid $1,000 for it (more than I wanted to pay, but daughter really wanted it.) It's solid metal - even the floor is diamond plate steel. It has a lot of surface rust and some of the metal next to the floor is rusted through. Hubby can fix it, and we can throw in some rubber mats and have a total investment of about $1400 for a solid four horse stock trailer...complete with a roof! (Its very heavy, but pulls like a dream!)


----------



## dee

OMG that poor filly - talk about downhill! (and only two years old and already bred?)

*Red Roan Doc's Phoebe Grandaughter * 
Date: 2011-10-05, 5:07AM CDT



This coming 3 yr. old Reg. AQHA grandaughter of Doc's Phoebe, is out of a daughter of Little Blue Haze. She is halter broke and gentle. She is in foal to Smart Lena Boon Doc for 2012,, xxx-xxx-xxxx 100% sound, a really cute red roan mare, She will have a red roan baby,,, would trade her for horse quality hay,, thanks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh dear! She's even more downhill than my Aires' half-sister, Piper (and that's saying something!)


----------



## Ray MacDonald

This coming 3 yr. Old Reg. AQHA grandaughter of Doc's Phoebe, is out of a daughter of Little Blue Haze. She is halter broke and gentle. *She is in foal to Smart Lena Boon Doc for 2012*,, xxx-xxx-xxxx 100% sound, a really cute red roan mare, She will have a red roan baby,,, would trade her for horse quality hay,, thanks 

In foal???? Shes just a baby herself!


----------



## dee

ray macdonald said:


> this coming 3 yr. Old reg. Aqha grandaughter of doc's phoebe, is out of a daughter of little blue haze. She is halter broke and gentle. *she is in foal to smart lena boon doc for 2012*,, xxx-xxx-xxxx 100% sound, a really cute red roan mare, she will have a red roan baby,,, would trade her for horse quality hay,, thanks
> 
> in foal???? Shes just a baby herself!


_exactly!!!!!_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That poor filly. It angers me to no end to see people breeding such young mares. Their bodies aren't able to handle that extra weight load. 

I sold my 3 yo mare last year and one of the people interested in her wanted her for her pedigree & because she was black and he'd like to cross her on his blue valentine stud and get only black or blue roan babies. I asked what he planned to do with her until she matured and his answer was "HUH? I plan to breed her as soon as she's delivered." Needless to say he didn't get her nor will he get one from my farm ever.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

I'm embarrassed to think that they're in Oklahoma with me. I've that ad ALL over CL. Makes me sick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

BarrelWannabe said:


> I'm embarrassed to think that they're in Oklahoma with me. I've that ad ALL over CL. Makes me sick.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There's idiots everywhere BW. I have to admit I'd be tempted to shoot them an email via CL though :evil:


----------



## dee

I wish we had the room / hay for her. She has serious conformation issues (IMHO) and was bred way too young, but she looks like she really could be a sweetheart. Unfortunately, even if we had the room / hay for her, she's way overpriced...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I hate that people don't understand the meaning of the acronym "O.B.O."!! Drives me up the freaking wall! Take this ad, for example:
Paint/Quarter Horse Mare For Free Lease(Small dep.)
I have a 14-15 year old Paint quarter horse mare 16hh.
Shes a great rider but just isnt riden enough so shes a little stubborn.
No buck.
No Spook.
Looking to lease on a care lease(meaning you pay for her housing and care for the priv. to ride) for a one time 100 non ref. deposit.
*Or I will take all care and housing for her for 200obo a month.*
Need her leased ASAP or I will lose her.

Please feel free to email me(they go right to my phone) 

I bolded the part I am talking about. So, what she's basically saying is if someone came to her and said "I really want to lease your mare, but I can only afford $100 a month," she'd take it (or at least consider taking it). I wasn't aware that lease contracts were negotiable like that. Sorry, mini-rant over.


----------



## sabowin

I'm guessing if the potential lessee brought an offer prior to leasing the horse, she'd be willing to consider it. But once a deal is struck, I doubt she's open to "OBO" every single month (i.e. the payment varying each month).  Maybe she doesn't know what the going rate is, and just threw a figure out there, but with OBO so she doesn't scare people off? I don't know, but I don't think it's TOO crazy to put OBO on an ad for a lease.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, I can see that, sabowin. I wasn't saying accepting different payments on a month-to-month basis, though. I was thinking more along the lines of like when you go to buy a car and dicker about the price. That being said, if she's been caring for the horse for any amount of time, you'd think she'd know almost to the dollar how much it costs to care for that horse and that the price she sets for the lease would reflect that cost. I know my BO has a lease option on his horses (he doesn't encourage it, though) and has a set price that reflects the cost of care on the horse (it was $275/ month when I was first looking at leasing a horse from when before I decided to buy Aires, but it may have gone up due to rising hay costs).


----------



## dee

What I don't understand is what she means by "Need her leased ASAP or I will lose her." I would be concerned that I would pay the lease on the horse, only to find that the horse had been repossessed...?


----------



## sabowin

Yeah, that is scary. (I guess I quit reading at the bolded part.) Though I guess if the lessee did a free lease, they would only be out the deposit, but still...very concerning!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, that was another thing that made me go  . The question I'd have is WHY exactly she'd lose the horse if she doesn't lease it out and for free, at that (the same lady also has a gelding for free lease up with the same terms).


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Ok, first the seller lists horse for $300, then exactly one minute later posts same horse for $250. But in the first, $300 ad seller indicates they will take anything over $100.... so why would you pay $250???

Horse is "skinny, but not too skinny???"

What exactly is a full blood horse? As opposed to a half blood horse, or maybe a quarter blood.....???

Wait, it's double listed:

*KID HORSE - $300 ()*

Date: 2011-10-06, 1:47PM PDT
Reply to: s 


HI MY NAME IS SHEVELLE.I HAVE A FULL BLOOD HORSE.SHE IS SKINNY BUT NOT TO SKINNY.SHE IS VERY BROKE.MY NUMBER IS .I NEED TO FIND A HOME FAST.I WILL TAKE ANY OFFER OVER 100.00 DOLLORS




*KIDS HORSE FOR SALE - *

Date: 2011-10-06, 1:48PM PDT
Reply to: 


FULL BLOOD HORSE FOR SALE.VERY GOOD WITH KIDS.4 YEARS OLD.SHE IS A BROWN COLOR WITH BLACK LEGS.MY NUMBER IS .MY ASKING PRICE IS 250 BUT ILL TAKE A OFFER.SHE NEEDS A HOME SOON AS POSIBLE.


----------



## CanyonCowboy

Actually, the horse is listed three times in about an hour.

Ok, first ad posts at 12:39, advertising horse for $300. Seller says "1 YEAR OLD CUSEN RID HER". 

*horse for sale - $300 ()*

Date: 2011-10-06, 12:39PM PDT
Reply to: ] 


HI MY NAME IS SHEVELLE AND I HAVE A HORSE THAT IS FOR SALE.SHE IS A KID AND ADULT HORSE.MY 1 YEAR OLD CUSEN RIDS HER.I'VE GOT HER FROM A HORSE BREEDER BUT I CAN NO LONGER KEEP HER I CAN SEND PICS IF WANTED.SHE NEEDS TO GRT SOME WEAT ON HER.ILL TAKE A OFFER FOR HER.MY NUMBER IS TEXT CALL OR E MAIL.THANK YOU.I NEED TO GET RID OF HER SOON AS POSIDLE.


----------



## smrobs

Wow. This one just makes me sad.



> 26 year old registered, chestnut sorrel gelding. Retired heal horse. Gentle and needs a good pasture to retire in. Small, boxy with a good heart. Selling because we don't use him. $100 OBO.


He still looks to be in good health. If he has the temperament, he could make a really nice kid horse at that age. He gives them all he's got for over 20 years as a heeling horse and the best they can do for him is dump him for 100 bucks as soon as they quit riding him :evil:. Gah, that makes me so mad.


Seriously, for $10,000 and that's the best picture you have? I can get a picture better than that of one of my geldings I'd sell for 2 squirts of duck crap because he's guaranteed to buck your *** off. :?



> $25,000 Incentive to win any futurity his 4yr old year.
> Or $10,000 at the following years Speedhorse Sweepstakes.
> 
> This gelding is by EYE SOAR by MR EYE OPENER. Out of an EASY SHEA JET MARE.
> 
> Currently in cow horse training.


Wowee!!! He's nice looking, 15 hands, and very unbroke as a 4 year old. That's just freaking awesome!!! I been looking to spend $1000 bucks on something like that.:roll:
2007 Blue Roan Gelding


----------



## sabowin

I love how she'll take any offer over $100. Wow, how many times do you KNOW what a seller's lowest possible price is? Could be fun to actually try to negotiate with her. Offer $50.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, double post...

He looks like a nice enough horse but the lady that's riding him is terrified. It looks like she's either expecting him to bolt or buck at any moment :think:.
Quiet 8yro Buckskin Horse


----------



## sabowin

This person will trade their horse for a saddle (no specifics on brand, either!). Key part of the ad: "Just needs more time under saddle. I ride him in arena, but He doesn't know what to do once you get on, so I have my Fiance walk and He follows along."

Thoroughbred Gelding


----------



## sabowin

This ad sounded okay until I got to this line: "If you want to ride him we can saddle him up for you." So apparently THEY aren't going to ride him. 

6yrs Old Black Gelding


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

There was one lady I was emailing about a couple of free horses. They were 6-10 yo, apparently no health issues what so ever and one had been ridden at one time, she just didn't have time for them anymore (As stated in the add). She said she needed the horses to go together and the home had to be a forever home. Yes, that was fine. She told me it had to be someone experienced so I let her know about how I break in horses and start them into jumping and showing. Also let her know my mother had just moved in with me and she also used to break horses and now just rides for fun and jumps when she gets the chance. So long story short, we know our way around horses. The lady sent me an email flipping how I used the term "breaking in" instead of "starting"... Now I'm not one to break in the old hop on and break their spirits, we are used to a more "parrelli" approach. After that was said she began to flip again how the horses "had better never be used for riding", that she should be allowed to come and see them anytime she wanted, she had to inspect the place first and wanted referrals. For a couple of FREE horses. 
Why would someone have in the add that one of the horses used to be ridden, say that there are no health issues what so ever then demand no one ever set butt on their backs? Doesn't quite add up.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

Depending on the previous owner, I would always allow for them to come see the horse, but I would also expect a heads up before coming onto the property in case I happened to be out or if it collided with family events. Of course that could just be me. The only time I'd turn down a previous owner to ever see the horse is if it was like my pony Shnookie, as I got him as a rescue.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

sabowin said:


> This person will trade their horse for a saddle (no specifics on brand, either!). Key part of the ad: "Just needs more time under saddle. I ride him in arena, but He doesn't know what to do once you get on, so I have my Fiance walk and He follows along."
> 
> Thoroughbred Gelding


Actually, there were a couple horses at the barn I board at that had similar issues. One of them was a two-year-old that was being trained at the same time Aires was. They got up on him and asked him to go and he was like "What?!" and then backed up. lol It took them a good four or five times being lead to realize what was expected of him.



sabowin said:


> This ad sounded okay until I got to this line: "If you want to ride him we can saddle him up for you." So apparently THEY aren't going to ride him.
> 
> 6yrs Old Black Gelding


From the fact that the seller mentions they're selling the horse due to their husband's death, it makes me think that the husband was the horse person and the family wasn't too interested, so they may not know how to do anything more than saddle up the horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This seriously just made me shudder!!
free to a good home

I HAVE A TEN YEAR OLD AQHA STALLION, THAT BELONG TO A RELATIVE, AND WE CANNOT TAKE CARE OF HIM

SINCE THE OWNER MOVE OUT OF STATE WE NEED TO FIND A GOOD HOME FOR THE HORSE, THE HORSE IS RECOVERING 

FROM FOOT INJURY BUT WITH TIME AND PATIENCE IT WILL BE A GOOD HORSE, I HAVE A NICE FILLY OF HIM, IT CAN BE USE FOR BREEDING, THE HORSE IS HAS PAPERS (REGISTERED) BUT THE OWNER TOOK THEM OR LOST THEM. PLEASE IF YOU ARE INTERESTED COME AND LOOK AT HIM ON THE WEEKEND DONT CALL AND ASK A MILLION QUESTIONS, 

CALL OR TEXT IF YOU WANT TO SEE HIM.
please stop flagging this add i need to find a good home for this horse


----------



## smrobs

What I would like to know...is he the one doing the sniffing or being sniffed in that picture? :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

If he's the one being sniffed, he's a relatively good-looking horse...at least as far as you can tell with the grainy, crappy photo provided.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

I don't like the "Don't ask a million questions" bit. I ask TONS of questions when looking into a new horse, I like to know what I'm getting into. >.>


----------



## Arksly

I didn't know horses could "Flounder".

well broke mare - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County

This ad is just scary. It sounds like they're trying to sell cd's or something.

Start your own horse farm for incredibly low per horse cost - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

Very specific....
owner - Edmonton Pets & Animals - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.


----------



## MicKey73

^^ they sound like it's the same 'package deal' seller. And I love how they have a herd of horses in barbed wire pasture with halters on. Besides that though, some look pretty decent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## randomrider92

Here is a for sale that just about had me raging:

have a 7 month old quater horse colt that mother is a quater horse and father is a white paint.both mother and father tested good,colt is unbroke but at the right age to be broke and make some one a nice horse.selling for 50.00 dollars..e-mail or call.225-***********...david 

The thought of someone backing a 7 month old! grrr...


This wasn't a for sale but a wanted ad that made me want to shoot myself:

I am looking for a pony or a 12 to 14 hands hores for my 5 year olds frist hores she has loved them sence se could say horse i dont have a lot of money so free or under $100 would be graet i want to put her in 4h as soon as i can get her a horse or pony she loves animals we have 2 cows 3 pis cickens and ducks she goes out every day with her daddy to feed them .So if you could help me make one little girls dream come ture please email me 
Link to it: Pony wanted


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Arksly said:


> I didn't know horses could "Flounder".
> 
> well broke mare - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County
> 
> This ad is just scary. It sounds like they're trying to sell cd's or something.
> 
> Start your own horse farm for incredibly low per horse cost - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton
> 
> Very specific....
> owner - Edmonton Pets & Animals - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.


Sorry, but have they NOT heard of a period?! Yeesh! I ran out of breath just reading the first two! :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So apparently "buckskin" is a breed now. Who'd have guessed it?! Good-looking horse, though.

Flashy, SOUND, KID HORSE

Oh yes...let's recommend our four-year-old stallion for kids!

Paint horse stallion


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What is a "flexing mare"? 
Horse for sale

Up for sale great kids horse or any rider.. 14 year old flexing mare named ginger. Shes kind and gentle loves attention, great for trails . Also inclueds 16 inch saddle an blanket and sinch. 950$


----------



## amp23

or a sinch?


----------



## MicKey73

Today we found the exclamation point!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have a beautiful black quarter horse!
She is four years old and broke to ride!
She needs MILES put on her!
No buck kick or bite!! still alittle green tho.
She loads, clips, ties and bathes just fine!
I need to fine a good home asap!
I don't have the time for her that she needs!
I am asking a reasonable price of 500 obo!
Call or text for any more info or pics!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Apparently they weren't as excited about the "Still alittle green tho" as they were about the rest of it.  Mickey, I just saw that ad on the Phoenix CL and she's a pretty mare, at least. lol


----------



## MicKey73

Haha yeah, she's pretty cute!
wonder why MILES is capitalized!
Hope she gets a good home!
;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What, pray tell, is a "red lion back dun"?!
Quarter Horse Mare

Quarter Horse Mare-- Red Lion Back Dun 
For sale $200, pick up only.

She must go before end of month, 6 years old, good horse, well mannered, needs someone who has experience, still needs to be worked with, she gave birth to a colt the end of last year and has only been ridden a few times since. 

Will trade for farm and/or fence supplies or tools

Or Cash

I am Open to any reasonable offers


----------



## jannette

sadly i have met more and more people who treat their horses, scratch that, their animals, like they r nothing more then equipment...breeding machines they own for the sake of profit and nothing else...the animals health or evan quality of offspring means nothing...nor do they care for the quality of life after they leave....i dont know maybe i am just getting soft and philosophical lately but dang...... good for u for not selling your mare i would of done the same!!!!!


----------



## sabowin

Appaloosa Gelding & Western Saddle

This horse could be used in halter, since he's halter bred, but they don't have any good photos of him, oh, and he's clubfooted and can't be ridden.

Quote:

"Jak" is a registered 7 year old appaloosa gelding. He could be used in halter sence he is a halter horse and very well bred. I got him for a 4-H project horse and found out that he has a club foot, my vet recommened not to ride him or it will cripple him in a few years. I can't afford to keep him and not be able to ride him so I am looking for a great home for him to be a pasture companion. He has a very calm and sweet temperment and gets along with other horses. If your home is in need of a horse like this please email me ASAP.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

sabowin said:


> Appaloosa Gelding & Western Saddle
> 
> This horse could be used in halter, since he's halter bred, but they don't have any good photos of him, oh, and he's clubfooted and can't be ridden.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "Jak" is a registered 7 year old appaloosa gelding. He could be used in halter sence he is a halter horse and very well bred. I got him for a 4-H project horse and found out that he has a club foot, my vet recommened not to ride him or it will cripple him in a few years. I can't afford to keep him and not be able to ride him so I am looking for a great home for him to be a pasture companion. He has a very calm and sweet temperment and gets along with other horses. If your home is in need of a horse like this please email me ASAP.


I want to know what "3/4 horse bars" are on that saddle.  Are those not quite a wide as full quarter horse bars, but wider than semi-quarter horse bars?


----------



## Poseidon

Drafty, they mean line-back dun. I'm not sure where that term came from because all duns have a dorsal stripe, but I see it often.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I knew what they meant, Po. ;-) I was being sarcastic. lol


----------



## egrogan

Not quite a "for sale" ad, but a "lease wanted" ad...Your horse likes carrots and apples, right? Wouldn't you want your horse going to this home?

wanted horse lease


----------



## jannette

http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/grd/2634947819.html hmmmm, need med's lol???? are they asking for or is it a general statement :lol:


----------



## smrobs

^^:shock: Wow. Yep, if you have an old vicodin prescription that you didn't quite finish off, I'll take that. Or your kid's ritalin that he doesn't need anymore, I'll take that too. Or, if you happen to be an old time drug dealer, I will trade her for heroin or meth.


----------



## MicKey73

^^ holy wow! Think I'm gonna start using 'test the mare?' as code for 'got some drugs?'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette

Horses For Sale or Trade eeks!!! maybe he fell off cuz he doesnt have the saddle fit to him at all????? got anything u'd trade lol


----------



## smrobs

LOL, bay with black mane and tail? Do they come in other colors? If so, I want blue!


----------



## cebee

Big bay gelding - free (Middleville)

Date: 2011-10-11, 8:09PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

11 year old grade quarter horse gelding. Around 16 hands and very solid. Easy keeper. Very pleasant and friendly on the ground. 60 days training for Western Pleasure (for 4-H). The trainer thought he had a lot of potential. Has not been ridden since March. My 17 year old son lost interest in horses and I have health issues so I can't work with him at all. Must go before winter. 

Cons: 1) Bucks. Seriously. Has been ok in the past if ridden regularly. 2) Hooves chip easily especially on our dry, sandy pasture. Leans on the farrier. 3) Doesn't trailer well in a stock trailer. Seems to be ok in a regular slant load horse trailer. 

Pros: 1) A real sweetheart if you aren't trying to ride him. 2) Built like a tank and an easy keeper. 3) Free!

No riding here because of potential liability. Email only. 


*** I at least give the poster credit for honesty~! He bucks, has bad hooves, bad for the farrier, doesnt load well... AND you cant ride him there because of potential liability? I think I will pass on this one!


----------



## HollyBubbles

cebee said:


> *** I at least give the poster credit for honesty~! He bucks, has bad hooves, bad for the farrier, doesnt load well... AND you cant ride him there because of potential liability? I think I will pass on this one!


Yay for an honest seller this time round, and to be honest if there is a known bucking problem I don't blame them for not wanting people to ride on their property.. I went down to see a horse and got thrown off pretty good and ended up in hospital that afternoon. After that the owner said no riding on the property for anyone else wanting the horse. Some people brought him and it was found out he had an unfixable injury to his neck causing severe pain hence why he had the bucking problem.. The lady that had the horse was the owners mother and didn't know about the problem. That horse ended up being PTS, which was a pity because he was a lovely horse and a good looker too.


----------



## jannette

:lol: ya i'd pass too


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, I'm not positive, but I *think* the horse in the second picture is NOT the same horse in the first picture. Right hind white is different and build and face look way different to me.
Paint horse for sale


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Why in the name of all that is good and right would anyone want to trade their dead broke, not-too-old, beginner-friendly draft cross for an unbroke horse, registered or not?! Where is the logic in that?!

Wanted: Draft Cross Beginner Rider Trail Horse

I am looking for a draft cross or a stout Paint/QH for larger riders that has to be a beginner rider horse that is broke broke broke for trails. I would like the horse to be no taller then 15.2HH and no shorter then 14.3HH, 15HH would be ideal. This horse is going to be used 3-4 times a week for trail projects so he can't be too old or have any health issues. I prefer geldings over mares and I would like to do a even trade for one of my unbroke registered horses and they range in price from $500.00-$5000.00. If you have something that will fit my need please email the ad address. Thanks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Blue roan? Ummm...try gray. lol

11yo blue roan trail horse great with kids


----------



## twh

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, I'm not positive, but I *think* the horse in the second picture is NOT the same horse in the first picture. Right hind white is different and build and face look way different to me.
> Paint horse for sale


The horse in the barrel racing photo has a star. The pasture photo has no facial markings I can see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SkyeAngel

twh said:


> The horse in the barrel racing photo has a star. The pasture photo has no facial markings I can see.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I thought that too but in the barrel pic the forelock is flying up due to the movement of the horse, in the first picture the forelock is down. My mare has a facial marking you can only see when he forelock is moved out of the way. I'm not sure, I think it _could _be the same horse...


----------



## TurnNBurn625

6 year old sorrow mare

*6 year old sorrow mare - $650*



6 year old *sorrow* mare 
up to date on shots and coggins
trail rides alone or with other horses.
For more info call 


idk if id want this mare


----------



## jannette

ya and the hind leg markings are different for sure lol


----------



## RookieReiner

I don't know if someone posted this already ( I didnt want to look through 149 pages lol but here it is 

I have a used bright purple pony halter for sale. Adjustable and in fairly good condition.
A pony will be included with the halter. I currently call this pony “Juicy” although he goes by many other names as well, depending on my mood and his behavior.
This pony is just waiting to become someone’s little dream pony.
This 12.2 hand, 7 yr old pony is fantastic, if you are into the type of equine that is is constantly invading your space/vehicle, etc.
He believes he needs to be everywhere you need to be, especially when food is present.
He is in great shape, if you consider round a shape.
He never met a horse trailer he didn’t like and climbs in them every chance he gets, whereupon he immediately puts his feet up on the manger so he can look out the window. He made it halfway in the back of my car the other day before I noticed and sped off.
He LOVES little kids, especially little kids with treats. He will eat them. (the kids, not the treats) Just kidding.
This pony has been worked over 2’6″ jumps and lunged over 3’3″ jumps. However, he likes jumping my 4 ft. pasture gates the best.
He could absolutely be someone (else’s) dream pony.
He’s very affectionate, both with people(especially women) and horses(especially mares). This little guy is the neighborhood gigolo. By affectionate, I mean he will have no issue invading your personal space/private parts, if you know what I mean. He sticks his nose wherever he wants. With mares, he is lucky he is quick because he will mount mares, even the ones who have “a headache.” He is not at all discriminating, although I’ve noticed he likes the fuller figured gals. His absolute favorite is mounting a mare while a woman is on the mare. Ask my friend Lisa, I’m sure she considered that a good time.
And when rejected? You can see that he is clearly thinking that the female is merely playing hard to get. This just makes him more determined.
This porky little guy very much thinks that he’s got what the ladies want, even if they don’t know it yet. He reminds me of the little guy at the bar who hits on everybody, whom you practically have to blow an air horn in his face to get rid of.
This pony has been on television, which probably adds to his ego trip.
He could be the perfect little dream pony(for someone else).
He walks/trots/canters/jumps, takes trips to the mailbox and to check the waters, goes trail riding, swims, poses on stripper poles(ask me), tests your trailer floor weight limits, tests your trailer emergency walk through doors, taste tests anything and everything, steals food from blind horses, tried to mount my dog(it is a big dog), stands tied patiently to the swing set while my son swings, loves to roll in the sand box, allows little kids to mount him from lawn chairs, buckets, swingsets, clubhouses, ladders, gates, side of the trailer and anywhere else, pulls little kids on sleds in the snow, tries to decapitate adults by running them under arena railings, and so much more.
Did I mention that he could be the perfect little dream pony(for someone else)?
“Juicy” is also a fantastic workout companion. I think I’ve lost at least 15 lbs since I’ve had him. I’ve never run so much in my life, either after him or from him. Though his little flabby butt cheeks closely resemble two pigs fighting under a blanket, he got me in wonderful shape.
I firmly believe he’s a dream pony (someone’s else’s dream, that is).
Call me if you want a used purple halter and are a glutton for punishment.




......well at least shes honest!


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

SkyeAngel said:


> I thought that too but in the barrel pic the forelock is flying up due to the movement of the horse, in the first picture the forelock is down. My mare has a facial marking you can only see when he forelock is moved out of the way. I'm not sure, I think it _could _be the same horse...


Except if you look at the hind legs the markings don't match up.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Kawairashii Ichigo said:


> Except if you look at the hind legs the markings don't match up.


 and I don't think it matches up over his right shoulder either does it??


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

HollyBubbles said:


> and I don't think it matches up over his right shoulder either does it??


That one's a bit harder to tell but you'd think you'd see some white on the neck in the second photo, unless it's an odd angle, though it really just looks like another marking. Over all I'd say different horse. The biggest give away for me is the hind. The first photo the sock is well below the knee, in the second it's far above. Also, unless the horse is wearing bellboots and it's caked in mud, the hooves are different colors.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kawairashii Ichigo said:


> That one's a bit harder to tell but you'd think you'd see some white on the neck in the second photo, unless it's an odd angle, though it really just looks like another marking. Over all I'd say different horse. The biggest give away for me is the hind. The first photo the sock is well below the knee, in the second it's far above. Also, unless the horse is wearing bellboots and it's caked in mud, the hooves are different colors.


The hooves thing was another thing I noticed. 



RookieReiner said:


> I don't know if someone posted this already ( I didnt want to look through 149 pages lol but here it is
> 
> I have a used bright purple pony halter for sale. Adjustable and in fairly good condition.
> A pony will be included with the halter. I currently call this pony “Juicy” although he goes by many other names as well, depending on my mood and his behavior.
> This pony is just waiting to become someone’s little dream pony.
> This 12.2 hand, 7 yr old pony is fantastic, if you are into the type of equine that is is constantly invading your space/vehicle, etc.
> He believes he needs to be everywhere you need to be, especially when food is present.
> He is in great shape, if you consider round a shape.
> He never met a horse trailer he didn’t like and climbs in them every chance he gets, whereupon he immediately puts his feet up on the manger so he can look out the window. He made it halfway in the back of my car the other day before I noticed and sped off.
> He LOVES little kids, especially little kids with treats. He will eat them. (the kids, not the treats) Just kidding.
> This pony has been worked over 2’6″ jumps and lunged over 3’3″ jumps. However, he likes jumping my 4 ft. pasture gates the best.
> He could absolutely be someone (else’s) dream pony.
> He’s very affectionate, both with people(especially women) and horses(especially mares). This little guy is the neighborhood gigolo. By affectionate, I mean he will have no issue invading your personal space/private parts, if you know what I mean. He sticks his nose wherever he wants. With mares, he is lucky he is quick because he will mount mares, even the ones who have “a headache.” He is not at all discriminating, although I’ve noticed he likes the fuller figured gals. His absolute favorite is mounting a mare while a woman is on the mare. Ask my friend Lisa, I’m sure she considered that a good time.
> And when rejected? You can see that he is clearly thinking that the female is merely playing hard to get. This just makes him more determined.
> This porky little guy very much thinks that he’s got what the ladies want, even if they don’t know it yet. He reminds me of the little guy at the bar who hits on everybody, whom you practically have to blow an air horn in his face to get rid of.
> This pony has been on television, which probably adds to his ego trip.
> He could be the perfect little dream pony(for someone else).
> He walks/trots/canters/jumps, takes trips to the mailbox and to check the waters, goes trail riding, swims, poses on stripper poles(ask me), tests your trailer floor weight limits, tests your trailer emergency walk through doors, taste tests anything and everything, steals food from blind horses, tried to mount my dog(it is a big dog), stands tied patiently to the swing set while my son swings, loves to roll in the sand box, allows little kids to mount him from lawn chairs, buckets, swingsets, clubhouses, ladders, gates, side of the trailer and anywhere else, pulls little kids on sleds in the snow, tries to decapitate adults by running them under arena railings, and so much more.
> Did I mention that he could be the perfect little dream pony(for someone else)?
> “Juicy” is also a fantastic workout companion. I think I’ve lost at least 15 lbs since I’ve had him. I’ve never run so much in my life, either after him or from him. Though his little flabby butt cheeks closely resemble two pigs fighting under a blanket, he got me in wonderful shape.
> I firmly believe he’s a dream pony (someone’s else’s dream, that is).
> Call me if you want a used purple halter and are a glutton for punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......well at least shes honest!



That seriously made me LOL! :lol:


----------



## SkyeAngel

Kawairashii Ichigo said:


> Except if you look at the hind legs the markings don't match up.



I agree. I didn't really think the facial marking was much to go on. Now i'm at my computer and can look at the photo properly to look at the hind, rather than on a tiny phone screen, I completely concur that the leg markings are different.


----------



## makin tracks

RookieReiner - very funny. Loved it


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

SkyeAngel said:


> I agree. I didn't really think the facial marking was much to go on. Now i'm at my computer and can look at the photo properly to look at the hind, rather than on a tiny phone screen, I completely concur that the leg markings are different.


Yup~ and like I said, the hooves are a big tell to. :3


----------



## SkyeAngel

haha, you'd be suprised the number of times my white-hooved gelding has come in from my field with DARK hooves!

Looking at the images again you can actually tell form the FRONT legs as well. The forelegs of the horse in the first picture are white to above the knee and in the other image they are dark most of the way down.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

SkyeAngel said:


> haha, you'd be suprised the number of times my white-hooved gelding has come in from my field with DARK hooves!


True, like yesterday, it's been raining nonstop and I walked out to see Trevor look like a completely black horse minus some white on his face (He's a dappled grey). xD


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

Grade AQHA? Grade AQHA mare


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

CalienteCalcetines said:


> Grade AQHA? Grade AQHA mare


Looks part arab.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CalienteCalcetines said:


> Grade AQHA? Grade AQHA mare


Some people actually think AQHA is the breed, not the association acronym. 

Palomino? How about chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail? lol

Arabian Mare, 9 yo Palomino


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not quite a horse, but close-ish. The whole "not broke, don't know how old she is" thing is a bit scary, actually (mainly the second part...how do you not know how old she is? Can you not get close enough to look?).

DONKEY ( FREE FREE )


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, sooooooooo NOT a halflinger!! Cute little gelding, though.

Beautiful Haflinger Gelding


----------



## DieselPony

_"I am selling a five month old colt for a friend. Well bred papers available on request. The colt is selling so cheap as it was born with bad legs and is only good as a companion colt or a breeding stud"_

I know bad legs can just be a run of bad luck, but seriously. I wonder if the poor guy was fixable if they had bothered on any corrective shoeing. And so cheap is still $175 when I've seen that you can get a papered, well handled, correct weanling for $300. :???:


----------



## amp23

DieselPony said:


> _"I am selling a five month old colt for a friend. Well bred papers available on request. The colt is selling so cheap as it was born with bad legs and is only good as a companion colt or a breeding stud"_
> 
> I know bad legs can just be a run of bad luck, but seriously. I wonder if the poor guy was fixable if they had bothered on any corrective shoeing. And so cheap is still $175 when I've seen that you can get a papered, well handled, correct weanling for $300. :???:


Not sure why someone would take in this guy to use for breeding knowing he has bad legs :/ poor guy..


----------



## sdellin

Lonestar22 said:


> This. ****. ugh.
> 
> SELLING GOOD HORSE
> 
> 
> A leapord spotted quarter mile horse. What I have allways wanted.


That is one looooonnnngggg horse!


----------



## HollyBubbles

sdellin said:


> That is one looooonnnngggg horse!


 maybe thats what they meant by quarter mile :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

"Mare mom and her mare horse"? Wha? 

i have a mare mom and her mare horse
*i have a mare mom and her mare horse - $1300 *


Well i have a mare horse she is 3 yrs old and onother mare horse this one is 1 year.
Im giving the pair the mom and daughter.


----------



## GypsyRose

So if the yearling is the daughter of the "3" year old mare, that means the mare had her when she was 2 and was bred as a yearling? ARE THEY NUTS!?


----------



## FlyGap

I love Arkansas. Is reall good, yo!

hi duke is a non reg quarter horse he is 7 years old and 15.5 or so hands tall and around 1200.1300 lbs he is a bay and green broke he rides good just needs some miles put on him i took him as paymen for some work a few weeks ago and really dont want him he can be a lil stuburn till he gets to know yo then he is a big baby i cant get his pic too upload on hear for some reson but can text u pic upon request i am asking 400 for him or am willing to trade him for a paint horse my wife wants a paint on the paint he or she needs to be 15 hands or taller and no skin and bones as duke is not he looks reall good


----------



## FlyGap

Here he goes again, I think he posted 6 different ads. I don't want a horse
built like a brick.

hello i have a wonderful Quarter horse gelding for sale he is worth way more than we are selling he needs an experienced rider! And he perfers to be in a group he can be stubbern if not so i geus u could say he is buddy sour!! But if intrested please txt/call XXX and i will send pictures on request! oh ya and he has been showed and won 5th he is built like a brick!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GypsyRose said:


> So if the yearling is the daughter of the "3" year old mare, that means the mare had her when she was 2 and was bred as a yearling? ARE THEY NUTS!?


Holy crap! I didn't even do that math! Eep! :shock:

Here's another one that made me scratch my head...

Why would you include a chair with a horse? And then it doesn't even say in the ad what the chair actually is. I'm so confused!

Horse with Chair included
*Horse with Chair included - $800*

Male horse
6 years old
Rideable
Friendly
Interested please call
Chair is also included


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Maybe chair = saddle in non-horseperson speak?


----------



## GypsyRose

Oh I like the "rideable" part. hell almost any horse is rideable, but is it trained to ride?


----------



## musicalmarie1

Just saw this one, for someone who is looking to buy a horse

"I am looking for a Warmblood or Thoroughbred gelding, between the ages of 6-15, and has to be taller than 16 hands. I am looking for something that is sound, broke, loads, clips, and is an easy keeper. I would like something that has Dressage training, jumping is a bonus. I want something that is either free, or no more than $200, he would go to a GREAT farm, with someone who has over 30 years of equestrian training."

Ummm... something with Dressage and jumping experience for under $200? I'm thinking not.


----------



## dee

The amount of "equestrian training" this person has is questionable as well. If a person had 30 years of equestrian training behind them, they would know more about the horse market...


----------



## CanyonCowboy

KI and others - the second picture is from the APHA website. Here it is with link.....

Google Image Result for http://www.apha.com/images/press/08StJudeBarrelRace.jpg

_Sign up now for May 2 event_
*Barrel race jackpot in Benbrook*
*benefits children at St. Jude’s* 
FORT WORTH, TEXAS—North Texas barrel racers willing to race for a cure to help children with cancer and other catastrophic illnesses will get the chance May 2 at a “Saddle Up for St. Jude” 5D Barrel Race at the Benbrook Stables, 10001 Benbrook Blvd., in Benbrook, Texas.







_Barrel race for a cause with the upcoming inaugural Saddle Up! for St. Jude 5D Barrel Race. The jackpot event, sponsored by and held at the Benbrook Riding Stables in Benbrook, Texas, is set for Friday, May 2. Courtesy APHA/Darrell Dodds © 2007_
_ Hirez TIFF (7.19 mb)_
_ Hirez JPEG (1.84 mb)_
Any breed of horse may be entered in the event, which is hosted by Benbrook Stables, in conjunction with a weekend fundraiser


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

This is not a horse ad but still made me LOL:

Fertile & Editable Duck Eggs For Sale
"Editable duck"


----------



## Lonannuniel

> I HAVE A 3 YEAR OLD PAINT MARE FOR SALE SHE WILL BE 17HH, SHE IS HALTER BROKE , BUT NOTHING I HAVE WORKED WITH HER FOR A BIT BUT I JUST DONT HAVE THE TIME SHE IS A VERY GOOD HORSE... SHE CAME FROM GOOD BLOODLINES AND I HAVE THE PAPER TO REGISTER HER BUT HAVEN'T HAD A CHANCE TO GET TO IT YET.... $ 500.00


obviously periods and punctuation are no longer needed if you overuse capitalization.


----------



## smrobs

^^And I would really like to know what that "paint" mare is a cross of if she's going to get to 17hh. I mean, an APHA horse that tall isn't unheard of, but they are relatively rare.


----------



## MicKey73

Fertile & Editable Duck Eggs For Sale

Sooo... are there baby ducks in there or no?


----------



## GypsyRose

and of course you know, if you buy the fertile duck eggs without a duck mom, you have to have a proper incubator to hatch them right?


----------



## Horsesdontlie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy crap! I didn't even do that math! Eep! :shock:
> 
> Here's another one that made me scratch my head...
> 
> Why would you include a chair with a horse? And then it doesn't even say in the ad what the chair actually is. I'm so confused!
> 
> Horse with Chair included
> *Horse with Chair included - $800*
> 
> Male horse
> 6 years old
> Rideable
> Friendly
> Interested please call
> Chair is also included


Looking at the gear the horse is wearing I would guess that the horse is owned by someone of latino decent. People that speak spanish call a saddle Silla, which also means chair in english. They don't have a different word for it. So they mean that the horse comes with a saddle.


----------



## amp23

MicKey73 said:


> Fertile & Editable Duck Eggs For Sale
> 
> Sooo... are there baby ducks in there or no?


Not sure.. Don't know if they are edible either, but they are editable!


----------



## cowgirlnay

Horses For Sale

6 purebred Crabbet/Polish Arabian horses for sale. 

2 Geldings
1 Stallion
3 Mares

All are 'teenagers' except one old foundation mare. They have been together as a herd all their lives. All are trained, but experienced horse handler is required. The Stallion has been trained for Western-style dressage.

--Trained in what? And I'm assuming the 3 mares are also probably in foal if the stallions a part of the herd...


----------



## cowgirlnay

*Reg 5yr old Sorrel Solid Mare (Sunnyside)*

Classy Tatum Moon
Sire- BANDITS DAKOTA MOON
Dam-MISS CLASSY LIN

E-mail for more info. 

----yes, this was the whole ad.


----------



## sdellin

DraftyAiresMum said:


> "Mare mom and her mare horse"? Wha?
> 
> i have a mare mom and her mare horse
> *i have a mare mom and her mare horse - $1300 *
> 
> 
> Well i have a mare horse she is 3 yrs old and onother mare horse this one is 1 year.
> Im giving the pair the mom and daughter.


 
huh? Who writes these ads?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yearling starting and training?! Really?! 

Yearling Starting and Training
*Yearling Starting and Training*


Need help getting your baby under saddle and giving it some ground manners? 

**Disclaimer-I just put the first sentence of the ad. The rest of it was okay, but that part just made me go


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OK, I find this ad (actually, one of the pictures accompanying it) extremely scary. :-O
QH MARE REDUCED SELL/LEASE/PAYMENTS

Due to death ing the family we need to find this member a new family. 03 mare. Not reg. but is purebred. 15HH stocky.* Not broke* but a adv-beginning could start her with no problem. I have not found anything she is afraid of. She will let you sit on her walk around on her too. With tack or bareback. trailers. with the death and family medical issues right now she needs a home. $1000. firm, lease, payments or part- trade. Willing to work with you. Needs to be gone by the end of the month or first week of nov.

**Okay, so that second picture with the toddler on the mare's back and the *maybe* 10-year-old kid walking next to them. Yeah, that's REAL safe. "Let's toss our toddler up on an UNBROKE horse bareback, with no helmet, only a bridle, on asphalt and let then let them walk around with our 10-year-old walking four feet away!" Brilliant. *facepalm*


----------



## sdellin

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yearling starting and training?! Really?!
> 
> Yearling Starting and Training
> *Yearling Starting and Training*
> 
> 
> Need help getting your baby under saddle and giving it some ground manners?
> 
> **Disclaimer-I just put the first sentence of the ad. The rest of it was okay, but that part just made me go


Very sad!


----------



## paintluver

Looking for a Stud 
Uhh... why?


----------



## sdellin

paintluver said:


> Looking for a Stud
> Uhh... why?


under $300? not gonna get a good stud for that, unless the stud has an idiot owner.


----------



## twh

"Tacomma is 7 years old. He rides English/ western and loves to jump. Stands 15.1 hands Has been riden by a Beginner . He's a great horse bombproof. would do best with seperate turn out by himself Due to he is possible cryptorchid . Email for more info For sale or trade"

At least they're being honest...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, really?! $15,000 for a kid's pony?! Must be one hell of a pony...that you can't even put pictures up of! And who spends $15,000 on a kid's Christmas present, anyway?!

Perfect Christmas Pony
*Perfect Christmas Pony - $15000 (Queen Creek)*


Beautiful Large Hunter/Jumper Pony from beginner to advanced. This pony can do it all. Email for info and video


----------



## dressagebelle

I do have to say that I know quite a few paints and quarter horses in the 16+ hand range. For the western and english pleasure classes they seem to be liking the taller thoroughbredy looking horses, just my opinion on what I've been seeing lately. Still I personally prefer the small bulldog type quarter horses and paints that would actually last on a working ranch. Some of these ads are pretty scary. Just makes you wonder why or how they even got a horse in the first place.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow...vague much? lol

Free horses
*Free horses (Casa grande)*

COME and GET EM!!!!!

**And no, I didn't leave anything out of the ad. That's it.


----------



## jannette

Horse For Sale or Trade rofl...i didnt think people really spelled their accents out..???or what just what....pretty horse though


----------



## MicKey73

^^^^^ Ahahahahahhah! Ohhhhhh my! THAT is a keeper ad! And paleface?? Seriously. You think Ruckus is his real name?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MicKey73 said:


> ^^^^^ Ahahahahahhah! Ohhhhhh my! THAT is a keeper ad! And paleface?? Seriously. You think Ruckus is his real name?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ummmmmmmm...I actually rode a mare at the Girl Scout horse camp whose AQHA REGISTERED name was Paleface. She was a light dapple gray.


----------



## FlyGap

I'm from AR and even I had a hard time a readin tha thre advert.
I'da take a gander that'n if I's closer like. Fine lookin mare!


----------



## randomrider92

Haflinger Cross mane and tail

What the heck is a mane and tail mare?


----------



## MicKey73

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Ummmmmmmm...I actually rode a mare at the Girl Scout horse camp whose AQHA REGISTERED name was Paleface. She was a light dapple gray.


I'm sure it's the horse's name, I'm just picturing in my head someone saying, "Oh here comes Ruckus and Paleface...." Sounds like an old west comedy duo.


----------



## dee

*This is a train wreck waiting to happen. Horse isn't broke, but a three year old barefoot kid is riding it?*

*http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/2669909433.html*

*Great POA filly for sale - $450 (Tulsa Area)*



Filly that is almost 2yrs old. She isnt ready for heavy riders until next year. She is pretty gentle pony just started training to ride, 3 year old grandchild in the video riding her. Call or text xxx-xxx-xxxx or trade for hay of SAME value 




click link to see video 


Location: Tulsa Area
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GypsyRose

:evil:Besides the fact that NO 3 year old kid without a helmet or shoes has any right being on that ponies back, Who (and I don't care how light the rider is) puts any rider on a horses back that is under 2 years of age! Everything about this ad just really really mad me MAD! (ok yeah I know I know Race horses are started young so they can run as 2 year olds. And many many people train their horses at 2 young an age, but that still doesn't make it right! Not if you want your horse to live longer then its teen years without arthritic pain!):evil:


----------



## smrobs

Oh, holy chit :roll::evil:. At least the poor filly seems to be even tempered? :?


----------



## egrogan

I don't know, in that bottom picture she looks like she's about to go straight up in the air at any second, like a cat you catch by surprise who is suddenly launched airborne off all 4 feet! Ugghh...


----------



## dee

If I had the $$, I'd take her home and consider her a rescue. Poor baby (and I DON'T mean the kid on her back!)


----------



## rosie1

looking for horse to free lease definitely the first time I've heard of soomeone looking to free lease with the intent to then part lease the horse out :S
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73

^^ Bet there's a lot of schoolmaster, bombproof, multi-discipline, experienced show six year olds out there that the owner needs to give away to someone so the free-leaser can make money and ride twice a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rosie1

Don't forget it can't wear shoes due to lack of funds or be several of the most common breeds. That should be a breeze to find really, sounds like someone I would love to lease to its a shame all my horses are Arabs and tbs darn .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh

I lost the link to the actual ad, but here's the sale video:






What a patient horse!


----------



## twh

Found the ad:

*CHILD SAFE, KID TESTED, MOTHER APPROVED DUN APHA GELDING, GENTLE BROKE *

This is a registered AMERICAN PAINT HORSE ASSOCIATION gelding that anyone can ride. He has been ridden by a 7 yr old girl and is very easy to get along with. He is 9 yrs old and has been shown at the local and 4H shows. He is a big stout gelding that stands 15.3 hands with a big hip, nice shoulder, and a shapey build. He will lope off with no hump and no buck. He settles back to a walk or a stop from any gait with ease and is very obedient. Anyone can ride him. He has been team penned on by an amateur and is simple to ride. He will one hand neck rein, go wherever asked of him with a willing attitude, and is the same horse every trip out of the barn. Kids can catch, tack, and ride him with no issues. He is beginner friendly and has been ridden by a small child recently. He is a nice nice horse with a great thick build to him and is fun to ride. He is the same horse every trip out of the barn. Very nice horse for any level rider. He has no vices and no bad habits. Feel free to call please serious inquiries only. $1800 View video at


----------



## smrobs

Gah!! Why, WHY do people not give kids reins long enough so that they can learn what it feels like to be _out_ of a horse's mouth?!


----------



## dee

I thought the reins were too short, too - maybe even for an adult rider. But what a nice horse! If I only had the $$....


----------



## DieselPony

I'm having troubles telling, but it almost looks like the kid has spurs on too.


----------



## twh

Kid does have spurs on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

Yes she does have spurs on! That poor horse! What people make them go thru and just think it ok. Like the video with the POA baby, them telling the kid to just keep hitting her with the stick! ERRRRRRRR

PS is anyone else having problems opening up this site from the email notifications?


----------



## jannette

uhhhh what the h e double hockey sticks r they thinking????? hope the end result of that add wasnt a trip to the e r with that little girl becuz the adults r recless....."thanx for the broken arm mom and dad hope the add worked":evil:


----------



## dressagebelle

I can't believe that the parents are letting her ride without a helmet. I can understand the spurs to some degree, if the child has a good enough seat, with a smaller rider the horse often can't really feel when the rider is telling them to go, but she's sliding all over the place and poking him with the spurs. No wonder he kept cross cantering. And I agree with the reins. Way to short for the kid, and the horse can't properly place his head because he keeps getting popped in the mouth by the short reins. Nice looking horse, but definitely could use a better video. My parents would have killed me if I ever rode without a helmet before I turned 18, and could make my own decision (I still wear a helmet at 27 years old).


----------



## caleybooth

Here's a winner: Trail Horse

Cocoa is a 15 year old quarter horse, approx 15hands plus, that has been on many trails and is gaited. no papers. Neg coggins and shots 3-22-11. Shod 8-24-11. Loads easy, crosses water, logs or anything on the trail.very sure footed. Very well trained for experienced rider. 


HAHA GAITED quarter horse? WELL TRAINED for an experienced rider? OxyMORON much? LOL


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

dee said:


> *This is a train wreck waiting to happen. Horse isn't broke, but a three year old barefoot kid is riding it?*
> 
> *http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/2669909433.html*
> 
> *Great POA filly for sale - $450 (Tulsa Area)*
> 
> 
> 
> Filly that is almost 2yrs old. She isnt ready for heavy riders until next year. She is pretty gentle pony just started training to ride, 3 year old grandchild in the video riding her. Call or text xxx-xxx-xxxx or trade for hay of SAME value http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H83erHIG2Q
> 
> click link to see video
> 
> 
> Location: Tulsa Area
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


What's worse is she's technically still a yearling and started under saddle.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

Also the kid in that one video totally should have had a helmet IMO. She's still developing a seat and the horse is huuuuuuge in comparison to her, so seeing the cantering made me him a wee bit but what will you do. It's the parents and owners responsibility so if they think it's alright not much you can do.. It's still not what I would call smart.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

caleybooth said:


> Here's a winner: Trail Horse
> 
> Cocoa is a 15 year old quarter horse, approx 15hands plus, that has been on many trails and is gaited. no papers. Neg coggins and shots 3-22-11. Shod 8-24-11. Loads easy, crosses water, logs or anything on the trail.very sure footed. Very well trained for experienced rider.
> 
> 
> HAHA GAITED quarter horse? WELL TRAINED for an experienced rider? OxyMORON much? LOL


First thing I saw? Downhill much?! Holy yikes! :shock:


----------



## twh

"i have 1 male palomino mix horse very sweet. hes about 15 hand for 700.oo and i have 3 miniature horses for sale for 500.oo for all three with saddle, the reason im saling is because we moved and no time for them anymore. the miniature ponies are a family and must go together, we think the mother is pregnant again. she hade baby in june."


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

a couple good classifieds here: POPHANGOVER » Blog Archive » 13 Awkward Classified Ad Fails

"Pony for sale, looks like small horse"

"Wanted: Someone to grind or *chew* hay for horse with bad teeth."

:lol:


----------



## Shenandoah

18-20ish year old mare. Great trail horse. Smooth gaits. VERY well broke. Was 11yo girls trail horse. *Must sell before Nov 1 or price will go up because another month's board is due!* This is a STEAL for this price! Has coggins, vaccines, worming, feet done! Can arrange hauling!


Ok, so I've seen people threaten to raise the price with more training (horse is worth more, they can ask more - I'm fine with that). But this horse is already supposedly "VERY well broke." So she thinks that if she can't get her current asking price, RAISING it will make her sell?? I'd hate to see her asking price 6 months from now...
She's only asking $275 right now, so she's pretty much looking to double the asking price after Nov 1.


----------



## jannette

DraftyAiresMum said:


> First thing I saw? Downhill much?! Holy yikes! :shock:


 lol that's what i thought....i honestly looked at ground first to see if his hind legs were on a mound or front in a whole.....


----------



## Endurance Chica

Hehe Craigslist has spell check for a reason  Pretty spots though.....

gelding needs new home - $3500 (ridgefield)

I have a gelding that I don't have enough time for. he is 15.2 hands, *big boned kinda slimmer not much*. he is a great horse he does almost every thing.he bath, good with feet, loads easy. He has done drill for a year been to the beach twice the does arena stuff, but would rather do trails. I think he would be good as a English or jumper, but I don't do ether. I had Him go to a trainer for a month just for a tone up because I didn't ride him for 9 months do to being pregnant. he went to the trainer two months ago hoping to find time to ride him but it don't seem to be happening. I have only rode him once sense he has came back home. I have a four month old child and six horse I just don't have the time to ride as much as I was riding. He is a easy keeper but does not like being lock in a stall all day and night. He is really easy to handle but not a beginner horse.


----------



## amp23

Love his spots! Kinda high priced for a horse that's hardly been ridden in like a yerar other than a few weeks with a trainer..


----------



## SarahAnn

Ohhhh crap... I had to stop laughing long enough to write. These ads are killing me... Hilarious. Great idea to post them! This is hilarious... Definitely reading them at the barn tomorrow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

jannette said:


> lol that's what i thought....i honestly looked at ground first to see if his hind legs were on a mound or front in a whole.....


I did, too!! :shock: I mean, Aires is going through a growth spurt right now and his butt is about 2" higher than his withers, and THAT is uncomfortable enough! I can't imagine riding a horse that butt high!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, really?! $15,000 for a kid's pony?! Must be one hell of a pony...that you can't even put pictures up of! And who spends $15,000 on a kid's Christmas present, anyway?!
> 
> Perfect Christmas Pony
> *Perfect Christmas Pony - $15000 (Queen Creek)*
> 
> 
> Beautiful Large Hunter/Jumper Pony from beginner to advanced. This pony can do it all. Email for info and video


I would be like "This is your Christmas present for the next 15 Christmases!"


----------



## Ray MacDonald

twh said:


> I lost the link to the actual ad, but here's the sale video:
> 
> DSCN9769 - YouTube
> 
> What a patient horse!



That looks like a really nice horse! Maybe fat, but nice. And for a sale video... I don't really think having a kid ride the horse for the whole time is a great sale tactic. Small kids just don't know how to ride a horse properly, so an older more experienced ride should also ride the horse to show off the horses skills.


----------



## Endurance Chica

Ok so its not an add but its along the same lines.. 
What's even worse than the for sale adds is some peoples' response to them. I currently have a horse for sale and check out the reply I got this morning. As soon as I read it I thought of you guys so enjoy 

"hi im ashley and i was woundering if Abu would do well in barrels and pole bending and pleasure riding riding and im looking for a first horse i dont mind training if had nine years of riding traning etc and im on a budget is would you mind going down to 1500 dollars? hes a beatiful horse"


----------



## ponyboy

> Originally Posted by *DraftyAiresMum*
> _Okay, really?! $15,000 for a kid's pony?! Must be one hell of a pony...that you can't even put pictures up of! And who spends $15,000 on a kid's Christmas present, anyway?!
> 
> Perfect Christmas Pony
> *Perfect Christmas Pony - $15000 (Queen Creek)*
> 
> 
> Beautiful Large Hunter/Jumper Pony from beginner to advanced. This pony can do it all. Email for info and video_
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page157/#ixzz1cDLhibV6 ​




I've seen experienced hunter ponies go for that around here. It's ridiculous. 
​


----------



## csimkunas6

Endurance Chica said:


> Ok so its not an add but its along the same lines..
> What's even worse than the for sale adds is some peoples' response to them. I currently have a horse for sale and check out the reply I got this morning. As soon as I read it I thought of you guys so enjoy
> 
> "hi im ashley and i was woundering if Abu would do well in barrels and pole bending and pleasure riding riding and im looking for a first horse i dont mind training if had nine years of riding traning etc and im on a budget is would you mind going down to 1500 dollars? hes a beatiful horse"


Crazy people!!! When I was looking for horses for sale, I would send the owners an email stating that I was interested, and then asked for any additional photos, videos, and I had a short list of questions, as far as behaviors, age, and what they thought the horse was/would be good at. After I got a response, I asked more questions that were important to me. 

But I did use periods, and didnt make run on statements, I also didnt ask for a lower price in the first email, let alone at all! LOL


----------



## Arksly

ponyboy said:


> I've seen experienced hunter ponies go for that around here. It's ridiculous.
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]


 
When I was doing hunters it was common to see that. It still is actually. We were think of maybe selling our horse Jesse when I was around 10 and he was 8. Since I was so little, he was so big, and we were winning, we were getting offers at $20, 000. Keep in mind, Jesse is just a mutt and we were only showing 2ft and under.

I think it all depends on the area you are located. 

Mind you, a $15, 000 Christmas present is a bit much...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Arksly said:


> When I was doing hunters it was common to see that. It still is actually. We were think of maybe selling our horse Jesse when I was around 10 and he was 8. Since I was so little, he was so big, and we were winning, we were getting offers at $20, 000. Keep in mind, Jesse is just a mutt and we were only showing 2ft and under.
> 
> I think it all depends on the area you are located.
> 
> Mind you, a $15, 000 Christmas present is a bit much...


Here's the thing, though. Finished full-size jumping horses around here that are warmbloods or warmblood crosses are going for $1000-4000 and they're usually jumping 3ft or higher. Arizona isn't a big English riding state, when you get right down to it. I'd expect to see $15K on maybe a high-end AQHA stud that's winning in the show ring or in reining or something like that...not on a kid's jumping pony. Just saying.


----------



## smrobs

^^Exactly, it's all about location. I don't know anyone who would spend $500 on a kid's jumper pony but I know lots of folks that would spend $5000+ on a good cutting bred horse that's broke or a patterned barrel horse with some speed.

Oh, boy!!! I'd love some gold champagne color to go with that skinny neck, big head, and weak hip :roll:.

*BROKE 3yr old Gold Champagne Gelding - $7500 (CANYON )*


Started in REINING and WORKING COW HORSE and also roping the hot heels. REG. AQHA AND STANDS 15.1

REALLY NICE AND QUITE GELDING. WITH A GENETICALLY RARE COLOR - Gold Champagne 
CONTACT FOR MORE INFORMATION. 




Location: CANYON
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










And YEP, I am _SO_ gonna pay $750 for a 4 year old that isn't even started yet...just because he's a roan :roll:.

*2007 Blue Roan Gelding - $750 (Clarendon TX)*

Date: 2011-10-16, 1:44PM CDT

 
This registered roan gelding is out of San Speck and Patty Jet Bug....goes back to Sugar San Stormy and Speck of Dee Class and I'm a Jet Deck. He is nice looking, 15 hands, and is not broke, but could make a great horse for the right person. He doesn't have any cuts or scars...comes when you whistle and will eat out of your hand! His parents were used for roping and cutting.


Location: Clarendon TX
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hey! Let's try to get some of the least flattering pics of our horse we can for her sale ad! 
great kids / beginner mare


----------



## egrogan

smrobs said:


> He doesn't have any cuts or scars...


I like the high expectations for what people are looking for in a horse. :wink:


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

*amigo the freego* great arena horse - amigo

"amigo needs a new home i cannot afford his needs. he twisted his hind pastern and broke it. he is a companion horse until new owner can treat it. he barrel races, trail rides, he rides in a hackmore only, hes very sweet. TO GOOD HOME ONLY. has some trailer problems. i am doing what is best for him. he is 9yrs old and needs someone expiercienced to take. he needs more ground manners. he is somehwat flighty. if you have a gelding atleast 5 years old and is broke and he is 16.2hh and very gentle and loads and barrel races i will be willing to trade with you."



Oh, sure, I'd be happy to trade my gentle, well broke, sweet 16.2h barrel racer for your companion horse with poor ground manners and a broken leg that's been untreated for ??


----------



## Gidget

I actually went to look at this and it ended up be a FQHB so I let her know 
but instead of gullet it's garlic.
A 15" Western Saddle


----------



## myhorsesonador

egrogan said:


> I like the high expectations for what people are looking for in a horse. :wink:


They probably said that, because when a roan gets a cut their hair comes back solid (no roaning)


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Looking for a horse for 650.00 under with me making payments horse be payed off by Feb 15 will sigh a contract .horse will be moved to the barn where I work at and have my other horse.need to be 15.2 hand or taller 10 year old or younger ne healthy ne able to be ridden text or call xxx-xxx-xxxxleave message 

Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

myhorsesonador said:


> They probably said that, because when a roan gets a cut their hair comes back solid (no roaning)


Ahhh...interesting. That's my new fact for the day. Thanks!


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

On CL: 
Cute Paint Gelding 15.1 hands minimal white overo with one blue eye. Very sweet. Loves people & other horses. Trailers, ties, good ground manners. Rides cute but needs intermediate rider to finish him. 8 yrs old. sound. Nice horse.


What does "rides cute" mean?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

How tall is 15.8 hands, exactly? Wouldn't that be 17 hands (since a hand is 4 inches)? And apparently the word "and" no longer has a D at the end. Who knew?!

great kid an trail horse
*great kid an trail horse - $1000 (horses)*

very nice 15.8 hand guilding 5 yrs old used for trail riding an deer hunting i have had him for 2 yrs an would trust him with any of my boys to take off on. all the kids in the area ride him an he is thorobred an quarter horse cross. he is very fast an loves the mountains he stands for his feet to b done an loads in a 2 horse or whatever u hv rides well with other horses he shares a pen with 2 others.u can bath him an he ties perfect. i would not sell him if i didnt need the money. he is a easy keep on his weight he was just wormed i also hv a extra saddle, i will take 175 for all his tack (saddle , bridle, an pad).


----------



## Shenandoah

DraftyAiresMum said:


> an would trust him with any of my boys to take off on.
> ...
> he is very fast


Is it just me, or does this sound like he's taken off with her kids a few times? :lol:


----------



## DancingWithSunny

I'd be interesting in meeting him....I've never seen a 15.8 guilding before.


----------



## sabowin

Is it just me, or does this sound like a bad idea? Percheron Draft Mare Reduced

Pregnant mare, current owner gets foal if it's colored, new owner gets foal if it's solid. Just seems like People's Court waiting to happen, if mare gets hurt while pregnant, problem occurs while foaling, foal doesn't make it, mare doesn't make it, it's a colored foal and the prior and new owner argue about how long it stays with mom and who has to pay for what... Just rife with potential problems, though a really REALLY good contract would help.

But yeah, just keep the mare until she foals, and decide who and what to sell, and for how much, THEN.


----------



## dee

I wouldn't touch that deal with a 10 foot pole! There is no way I would agree to something like that. If I buy a mare, I buy the mare, foal and all. That would be MY foal, no matter what. If this yahoo wants to keep the foal if it's colored, he needs to hang onto the mare until after the foal is born and then decide what to do. If he sells her, there is no guarantee that the new owners won't turn around and sell her off again!


----------



## SarahAnn

is it just me or is this horse VERY disproportionate?

Uncle Henry's


----------



## MicKey73

Think it's just a wonky camera angle, but if that horse is 16 hands and that was her true head size..... wow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's the camera angle. I have some pics of Aires where he looks THAT disproportionate, but he's really not. Well, he is, but not THAT bad. lol


----------



## SarahAnn

I thought from the thumbnail that he was a mini. because he has short little stubby legs, a long abdomen and fat belly, and a massive head. HA. They need a better photographer if they want to sell him!


----------



## GypsyRose

Well I have to say, I did enter into a sale like that, bought a bred pony years ago for the kids and the owners wanted the foal. We did agree before hand, at what age the foal was to be weaned, and they did pay for board for the foal once it was born. It worked out ok, I got to experience my first foal and they got the baby they wanted. But with this one, I don't know if I would cause, Do I really want a foal around at this time if it's not colored? Can I afford to keep an extra horse that I hadn't really planned for in my long term plans. and it is very very hard to let the foal go when it comes to weaning time. And your right lots can go wrong.
Last horse I purchased was also bred and I was given the option of keeping the foal or giving it back. And yes there was a price difference on the mare. I chose to keep the foal and pay the higher price for the mare because I didn't want to go through that again. (and heck how hard could it be to sell an appaloosa foal?) Well as usual I made the wrong choice, I paid the higher price for the mare only to find out later on that the guy never had the mare vet checked when she was first thought to be pregnant. She was, with twins, Lost them both at 9 months in. So it can go either way. When I told the previous owner about the loss of the foals, (I was hoping for the refund of the price difference, maybe, wasn't holding my breath) he did offer a free breeding back to the stallion, and it was tempting, but I really didn't want the foal anyway would have sold it so I passed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What is "horse broke"?
gorgeous 3yr quarter mare
I have a 3yr old mare, she is horse broke, and is very sweet and used to going on trail rides I never did register her though because of my financial situation, there for I need to sell her I am asking just make an offer.
she is beautiful


----------



## Shenandoah

These are some of the oddest for-sale pictures I've seen...

















Gorgeous Grulla 11 yr old Gelding! Lunares Line


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow, those are just so...flattering.


----------



## sabowin

That is odd. It'd be odd, but understandable, if someone wanted their horse to appear taller, and got on their knees to photograph at an upward angle. But what, exactly, are they hoping to accomplish with these photos? Showing off the dorsal stripe, I suppose, but usually a ground-level shot from directly behind the rump works just fine, and usually including some other shots is even better.


----------



## Shenandoah

The first of the two I posted makes me seasick. I feel like I'm about to tumble over, and my stomach is just slightly off.


----------



## dee

I think they were trying to call attention to the line down the horse's back, indicating it was a true dun, therefore a true grulla.

So sad that the horse is 11 years old and only has had three months of training...unless that training was several years ago and they've been riding him ever since. The ad is pretty unclear, isn't it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

dee said:


> So sad that the horse is 11 years old and only has had three months of training...unless that training was several years ago and they've been riding him ever since. The ad is pretty unclear, isn't it?


Actually, it says he had three months training, but needs to be finished whatever way you want. That says to me that he's greenbroke, as a horse that had three months of training and then has been ridden for years after that would not need "finishing." I've seen a lot of unstarted or greenbroke 8-10 year olds lately for some reason.


----------



## dee

Daughter bought a Paso Fino mare that was only started under saddle when she was nine years old. Horse was completely unmanageble. Pasos are high strung horses, and in my limited experience with them, if they are not started by a fairly young age (3-4) they are a real problem.

I'm sure that is an undeserved generalization, but that has been my experience, anyway. I don't think I'd want to touch this one - they seem to be making too much of his color.

Maybe already having a grulla makes me immune to their ads?


----------



## WyndellaRose

Here is one from DE. No price is listed but it made me chuckle a little...

14 yo barrel mare.QH/PAINT.not reg but she can turn some barrels.She loads clips ties stands for farrier and vet.She does wear front shoes.I have a 14year old girl who rides her she is my daughter and she does wonders wit her.Make meh an offer on her.Only selling bc my daughter wants a gelding instead of a mare.Awesome horse to a good home only. she does do game shoes to.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Shenandoah said:


> These are some of the oddest for-sale pictures I've seen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Grulla 11 yr old Gelding! Lunares Line


It's the myspace angle shots! Basically pictures taken at the most flattering angle to take away from one's unflattering traits (like extra chunk). My husband says "All it's missing is the "duck face" (kissy face)"....


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I've seen a lot of unstarted or greenbroke 8-10 year olds lately for some reason.


I think I might actually have an answer for this. People who bought or bred for that "kyoot foal" several years ago and have always just kept it as a pet can no longer afford to keep it as just a pet. So they either, a) spend as little money as possible putting just enough training on it to get it rideable so that they might be able to sell it, or b) they put the pet up for sale and it happens to get bought by someone who thinks they can make a profit on it so they buy it for $50, put 3 months worth of training on it and try to make a quick buck by re-selling it.

Judging from the ad, I would say it was likely option A. What really sent my suspicion meter to code red was that "He has been ridden in a round pen and is very willing to learn".

Seriously? He's been in training 3 months and only been ridden in the roundpen? Either he isn't nearly as willing to learn as they want you to believe or the trainer really isn't that much of a trainer.


----------



## Endiku

Sorrell Gelding (MUST SELL TODAY) 

Sorrel gelding 8 years old and stands about 14.1 hands. Very catty and has alot of gas. Asking $1000 or best cash offer! He MUST SELL! I'm moving and there isn't room for all the horses and he's one that has to go. Horse has to go by end of the month. See attached pictures. 

*Hey look guys! He's 'catty' (what does that even mean) and he can fart like...ten times in a row! Especially with a nice big butt like that one. I've never met a horse that could fart before. That's some talent. Even better, he has to go by today. no wait. the end of the month. today. *


*guess it just depends on how gassy he's being.*


HORSE TAC - $165

*hey looks! There are bridals, underbelly straps, and rains for sale! *

**$$Exotic Horse$$** - $1250

*OHMYGOSH you guys. I can't believe I actually found one! An intact, weeny-dog looking, skinny backyard CHESTNUT horse! I didn't even know these existed. Its a total steal to buy him for $1250. You don't know what you're missing.*

*http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/2688435077.html*looking to barter great danes (s) for riding horse

Have several to choose from, all females but one male. Crpped and uncropped, alll ages.
Can send pictures upon request, would prefer a gelding and no oler then 12.
send pictures will reply within an hr. 

*I'm just wondering why she doesn't just ride the great danes? :-|*

Does your horse need exercise?

I am looking for a way to get some exercise by doing something I truly love - horseback riding. It occurred to me that there might be some horses also in need of a workout, especially if their college-aged kids are away.. I had been riding western pleasure ever since I was a kid and could lift a saddle. Before that, I rode bareback. When I married over 20yrs ago, I had to give up all of my horses and now my health is suffering for it. Anyone who rides a horse knows that you can't slouch while on horseback. We're living in an area where owning one is not possible, and I've talked to enough people to know that their horses don't get enough exercise.

If you have horses in or near Conroe, near the Woodlands or Magnolia, let's talk. It's definitely a win/win situation and I think your horse will enjoy it.

Thanks for looking!!

*poor dear. she hasn't ridden in 20 years and now she's obese and has cancer...but its ok. She knows you cant slouch when you're riding, so she'll be fine once she's riding again and so will your horse! totally win win.*

For Sale/Trade = 4 year old beautiful mare

Beautiful White 14.5 Mare that has great ground work done on her and will not take much to ride her perfectly. She is 1/2 Arabian and 1/2 Quarter with a greatness within her. She will stand for ferrier, take a saddle and snaffle bit, you can mount her and ride, but not neck ruinable yet, her ONLY flaw is she can be excitable, but that is the Arabian in her. She's too much horse for my 12 year old son and he likes to be able to ride all the horses we have. He's in 4-H and we are looking for a gelding that is ridable (preferable a horse that is older) or a young (year or less) stud colt. I would even consider a 3 horse trailer that is bumper pull. I will be out here today (11/6) and next weekend (11/11 - 11/13), please feel free to come and see her. Email me any reasonable offer or trade. 


*Well crap. She isn't neck ruinable ._.*


----------



## sabowin

6 Year Old Grey Mare

For the low, low price of $1,500, you can get a grey mare that looks kinda cute in the faraway picture they have of her, but if you actually read the ad, you'll notice that while she's six years old, she's also unbroke, unregistered, and 14.3 (not that that's a bad thing, but I think generally more people want taller horses, right?). But she's easy to be around and very very pretty, so it's all good. (I'm no horse broker, but I've been perusing CL for ages, and I'd say MAYBE she's actually worth $500 around here.)


----------



## egrogan

Endiku said:


> She's too much horse for my 12 year old son and he likes to be able to ride all the horses we have. He's in 4-H and we are looking for a gelding that is ridable...a young (year or less) stud colt.


While I love a good dry sense of humor, I think you lost steam before you got to the best part of the last ad...her 12 year old who can't handle their existing mare wants a "ridable...young stud colt"???


----------



## twh

They're advertising this AQHA weanling stud as a halter prospect... and charging a pretty penny, too!


----------



## GypsyRose

besides being downhill which isn't a huge problem at this age, it would be nice to have a pic of him standing square so you could actually see how is legs are. OMG could you have two such opposite pictures of the same horse? How much are they asking for him?


----------



## Endiku

egrogan said:


> While I love a good dry sense of humor, I think you lost steam before you got to the best part of the last ad...her 12 year old who can't handle their existing mare wants a "ridable...young stud colt"???


:lol: yes, I'm not sure I even read the entire thing. 

I'm not sure what your problem is though, EVERYONE knows that all stud colts are great matches for young stud humans.


----------



## MicKey73

On that pally, I'm thinking club foot on the right rear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh

Gypsy, they want $2k.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

MicKey73 said:


> On that pally, I'm thinking club foot on the right rear?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now that you mention it... There's something... Off about his back leg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

It looks like the Pal is contracted in both his rears- not sure how much that could be improved at his age.


----------



## smrobs

I'll bet it has a lot to do with his halter breeding. They tend to breed for those upright, really straight jointed legs these days.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

dee said:


> Daughter bought a Paso Fino mare that was only started under saddle when she was nine years old. Horse was completely unmanageble. Pasos are high strung horses, and in my limited experience with them, if they are not started by a fairly young age (3-4) they are a real problem.


One of the calmest, sanest, most forgiving horses I've ridden was a 13yo Peruvian paso gelding who had been a stud most of his life (was gelded the month before he was given to my friend). He wasn't started under saddle until he was about eight or nine. *shrug*



smrobs said:


> I think I might actually have an answer for this. People who bought or bred for that "kyoot foal" several years ago and have always just kept it as a pet can no longer afford to keep it as just a pet. So they either, a) spend as little money as possible putting just enough training on it to get it rideable so that they might be able to sell it, or b) they put the pet up for sale and it happens to get bought by someone who thinks they can make a profit on it so they buy it for $50, put 3 months worth of training on it and try to make a quick buck by re-selling it.
> 
> Judging from the ad, I would say it was likely option A. What really sent my suspicion meter to code red was that "He has been ridden in a round pen and is very willing to learn".
> 
> Seriously? He's been in training 3 months and only been ridden in the roundpen? Either he isn't nearly as willing to learn as they want you to believe or the trainer really isn't that much of a trainer.


That actually makes sense, smrobs. And I agree about the whole thing about being ridden in the round pen for three months. Aires was ridden in the round pen three times, then went out into the arena. He hasn't been ridden in the round pen since.



Endiku said:


> Sorrell Gelding (MUST SELL TODAY)
> 
> Sorrel gelding 8 years old and stands about 14.1 hands. Very catty and has alot of gas. Asking $1000 or best cash offer! He MUST SELL! I'm moving and there isn't room for all the horses and he's one that has to go. Horse has to go by end of the month. See attached pictures.
> 
> *Hey look guys! He's 'catty' (what does that even mean) and he can fart like...ten times in a row! Especially with a nice big butt like that one. I've never met a horse that could fart before. That's some talent. Even better, he has to go by today. no wait. the end of the month. today. *
> 
> 
> *guess it just depends on how gassy he's being.*
> 
> Does your horse need exercise?
> 
> I am looking for a way to get some exercise by doing something I truly love - horseback riding. It occurred to me that there might be some horses also in need of a workout, especially if their college-aged kids are away.. I had been riding western pleasure ever since I was a kid and could lift a saddle. Before that, I rode bareback. When I married over 20yrs ago, I had to give up all of my horses and now my health is suffering for it. Anyone who rides a horse knows that you can't slouch while on horseback. We're living in an area where owning one is not possible, and I've talked to enough people to know that their horses don't get enough exercise.
> 
> If you have horses in or near Conroe, near the Woodlands or Magnolia, let's talk. It's definitely a win/win situation and I think your horse will enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks for looking!!
> 
> *poor dear. she hasn't ridden in 20 years and now she's obese and has cancer...but its ok. She knows you cant slouch when you're riding, so she'll be fine once she's riding again and so will your horse! totally win win.*
> 
> For Sale/Trade = 4 year old beautiful mare
> 
> Beautiful White 14.5 Mare that has great ground work done on her and will not take much to ride her perfectly. She is 1/2 Arabian and 1/2 Quarter with a greatness within her. She will stand for ferrier, take a saddle and snaffle bit, you can mount her and ride, but not neck ruinable yet, her ONLY flaw is she can be excitable, but that is the Arabian in her. She's too much horse for my 12 year old son and he likes to be able to ride all the horses we have. He's in 4-H and we are looking for a gelding that is ridable (preferable a horse that is older) or a young (year or less) stud colt. I would even consider a 3 horse trailer that is bumper pull. I will be out here today (11/6) and next weekend (11/11 - 11/13), please feel free to come and see her. Email me any reasonable offer or trade.
> 
> 
> *Well crap. She isn't neck ruinable ._.*


On that first one, I believe "catty" is used to describe a horse that is quick on its feet. "A lot of gas" would probably denote that he's got good speed on him. 

I think you're being a bit unfair on that second ad. Nowhere does she say that she's obese or has cancer. Yes, she says her health has suffered, but that could just mean that she doesn't feel as good as she did when she was riding. And she's right, riding does help you lose weight and get back into shape. Also, the whole "slouch" use probably means you can't be lazy when you ride. If I had horses that needed exercise that I didn't have time to give them, and this person proved to me that they could ride, I would be willing to give them a shot. That just my honest opinion, though.

As for that last one...that's just scary. Who in their right mind thinks "Let's get a young stud colt for our 12-year-old son!"?! Seriously!


----------



## dee

Drafty - there is a world of difference between a Peruvian Paso and a Paso Fino - they are two entirely different breeds with very different temperments.

I have a friend that has Peruvian Pasos - they are nearly as laid back as a quarter horse - I'm a chicken, but I wouldn't be afraid to ride one. 

Paso Finos are smaller overall than Peruvian Pasos from what I've seen, and much more high strung. Paso Fino afficianados call it "brio," I think.


----------



## amp23

Wanted: animal skins and parts

Umm... This is kind of creepy. Not exactly just about horses but weirded me out..


----------



## dee

He doesn't go far enough - does he expect people whose animals have just died to have them all dressed and ready for him, or will he cart away the deceased animal for the owner?


----------



## myhorsesonador

wow really? for sale or stud $10,000 but wait he's a rescue horse thats why he looks like a bag of bones. Nothing about him says let me keep my nuts.

Storm Cat son - Sale or Stud


----------



## egrogan

Who's ready for the _rash rack?!

_CHEAP horse Boarding
*CHEAP horse Boarding - $255 (NH)*

Date: 2011-11-07, 9:15PM EST

10 12X12 Stalls available for full Board. Mucked Daily. VERY clean facility, Facility is Brand new. $255 per month.amenities include riding pasture, rash rack and round pen. Lessons are $15 per hour. contact for more info. Thanks for looking 



 Location: NH
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## myhorsesonador

I've seen this ad over and over. It drives me nuts! $5000 and the first pic is of her getting her face yanked to her chest. yeah lovely. I honestly don't think she looks that nice at all. :/

2 yr. AQHA grulla filly 16 hnds +


----------



## Arksly

This one isn't really bad but they are asking $25, 000 for this horse! If you expect someone to pay that much the least you can do is take some decent pictures.

Gypsy Vanner Horse For Sale, New York, hogansburg

Same goes for this one
Dutch Warmblood Horse For Sale, Montana, Belgrade


----------



## sabowin

Not a horse, but:

Circle Y Western Saddle- Park and Trail

So basically, they don't actually know anything about what they're selling, except that it's a Circle Y saddle. Probably 15 1/5" but who knows. Might be Park and Trail model, might be Special, might not be anything at all. Might be semi quarter horse bars, might be full. Maybe someone knows enough about saddles to know if it "might" be worth the $350 they're asking, or if it's a steal or a rip-off at that price. Since they seem pretty unknowledgeable, though, I bet you can talk them down! ;-)


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I was shocked at the price of this one. I mean, I have to assume if you start an ad with "Goody was in a trailer accident." that this horse is probably crazy in the head. Yeeaaa, I want to pay $1000 for your psycho horse, to take it off your hands. 0_0

9 yo TB horse, mare - OBO


----------



## sabowin

Sometimes an accident really is an accident (and not because the horse is crazy, and doesn't have to cause the horse to be crazy afterward, either), but they do clearly state she's not rideable. I'm guessing the price is because they think she'd be a good broodmare, like all the studs that have been posted in this thread lately.


----------



## Goosey

Oh my gosh these are hilarious xD
I cried at some of the ones Endiku posted they were that funny! xD
Some people...


----------



## commonfish

i have a very nice calm qh overo stallion for sale he is ten and real good for a begginer or child even tho he is a stallion good to ride along with mares and other horses asking 800 obo call 919 XXX YYYY'
would also trade for calves, sheep, or other horse 

Location: bunn
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Stallion- good for kids...
http://eastnc.craigslist.org/grd/2692669691.html 


20 month old filly that is 14.1 hands. She weighs 850 lbs. This horse was started by a 12 year old boy. He rides her every day. She is the quietest young horse that I have ever seen. She bathes, loads, clips, and trims without question. If interested call 910-YYY-XXXX You can reach me on this number day or night.
Thanks
M****l 

Location: Tabor City, NC
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Started by a 12 year old!


I have a year and a half old Quarter Horse for sale. He is Beautiful and both parents are on site. I am selling him to make room for a new philly that was born this month. Asking a reasonably low price to get him sold fast. Unbroken but leads well on lead line, very eager to learn. this will be a tall horse and very healthy. UTD on shots and ready to go. Sir: Late night Zippos son- Dam: Pretty Acquisition. Call if interested--- 910-YYY-???? or 910-XXX-???? 
In the Pic he will be the one on the left. 
Wont find a better deal anywhere I promise. 

Location: Faison
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Make room for philly!



16.1H, 9yr old Pinto/Buckskin Paint Mare. Gorgeous horse if you like paints. Quarter morgan cross, not registered. She is very gentle and a bit dingy, she wants nothing more than to please her rider and will do anything asked. I have had her since she was 2 and completely finsihed her, we trail ride alone without issue, she loves to get out an go, never lazy. She will jog for hours and has a trot you can sit all day. Great feet, stands well for ferrier and vet and loads. Dances around when getting a bath and prefers to not have her face or ears clipped but other than that she is the perfect horse. Can put anyone on her. Gonna be hard to sell this one, but moving and haven't been riding much in awhile, so better to let them go to someone that will get them out and spend sometime on the trails with them. Also have her sister for sale in another listing. (252) X?X-XXYZ 

Location: Elizabeth City, NC
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Just a little bit dingy.

Such a great lot of horses available in my area...


----------



## Endiku

The 20 month old is probably the gentlest stallion ever ridden right now because he's too unbalanced still to do more than plod around with a big old 12 year old boy in a western saddle on him, and hasn't developed all of his hormones yet :3 give him six months to a year, I guarentee he'll be different.

I honestly don't see much wrong with the 'pinto buckskin' mare. She's solid looking, well broke (or appears to be), comfortable ride. Overpriced a bit, sure- I don't see her fetching more than $900-1000 in my area, but if the owner wants what's best for her, they could probably be brought down. Seems like an honest seller who does want whats best for the animal, and is truthful about it's quirks; IMO. I would be interested in her if I wanted a good all-arounder.

The post name made me laugh though. Someone needs just a tad bit of help learning to advertise properly


----------



## jannette

Dun Gentlemen Drift daughter w/ alot of chrome -2 WAY another just not real great pic to make ya want to say "gotta have that one" lol


----------



## Endiku

jannette said:


> Dun Gentlemen Drift daughter w/ alot of chrome -2 WAY another just not real great pic to make ya want to say "gotta have that one" lol


looks like that ones a _little too much_ horse for me! pass.


----------



## jannette

AQHA Grulla Stallion For Sale hehe i know what they ment but never heard it put that way lol


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

Arksly said:


> This one isn't really bad but they are asking $25, 000 for this horse! If you expect someone to pay that much the least you can do is take some decent pictures.
> 
> Gypsy Vanner Horse For Sale, New York, hogansburg


Um, bad photoshop much? My first thought of the lady standing on the saddle behind the kid was that she's a nut and risking her kid's safety for a crazy photo to 'prove' how good the horse is. Then look again and realize she's on a western saddle w/ no cantle. 
Which then makes you wonder about the rest of the images... anything else "fixed"?


----------



## jannette

commonfish said:


> i have a very nice calm qh overo stallion for sale he is ten and real good for a begginer or child even tho he is a stallion good to ride along with mares and other horses asking 800 obo call 919 XXX YYYY'
> would also trade for calves, sheep, or other horse
> 
> Location: bunn
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Stallion- good for kids...
> 
> Yaaaaa stallions make great "kid" horses....like the one i saw in a tosh.o utube video when during the paraid the stud decided to have a little romance w/the mare infront of him.... neither of the young riders were baddly hurt but HELLO!! lol


----------



## jannette

AQHA Mare - REINING trained hmmm???? horse horse mare gelding.....what??


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

jannette said:


> AQHA Mare - REINING trained hmmm???? horse horse mare gelding.....what??


Trying to show up in more searches. But uh, goofy to try to get your *mare* to show up when someone is searching for a gelding... there's a reason they didn't search "horse".


----------



## smrobs

Huge red flag to me...her lines are decent and 2 years of reining training for only $2500??? What, exactly, is wrong with her? She _should_ be worth at least 3 times a much.


----------



## commonfish

Endiku the stallion is 10- its a little filly that the 12 year old is riding. I didn't really see any glaring faults with the pinto mare- just that her owner described her as being dingy... which makes me wonder just what is is that the mare does to describe her that way. Constant scrapes, short attention span, doesn't listen well? It could be anything, and I'd be asking a lot of questions about that. She does seem nice other wise, and if I was actually searching CL for horses to buy, I'd give the lady a call.But yes very overpriced.


----------



## smrobs

smrobs said:


> Huge red flag to me...her lines are decent and 2 years of reining training for only $2500??? What, exactly, is wrong with her? She _should_ be worth at least 3 times a much.


Never mind, I just watched the video :?. If that's all they've got to show from 2 years of training then they need a different trainer.


----------



## kitten_Val

smrobs said:


> Huge red flag to me...her lines are decent and 2 years of reining training for only $2500??? What, exactly, is wrong with her? She _should_ be worth at least 3 times a much.


I've seen couple babies in my area with very decent reining lines for just $1000. I really wanted to check them out, but it was way too cheap (even in this economy). So didn't even go (2 hour drive + I'm not interested in reining anyway).


----------



## smrobs

It's not so much the lines that worry me because I see untrained or very green broke horses with excellent lines going for a pittance all the time...it's the lines in conjunction with 2 _years_ of reining training. Good God, with that much time in training, that horse should be one of the most well trained horses ever ridden.

I'm being a _bit_ sarcastic of course, but still, they ought to have a lot more to show for it than what I watched in the vid.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here's the thing, though. Finished full-size jumping horses around here that are warmbloods or warmblood crosses are going for $1000-4000 and they're usually jumping 3ft or higher. Arizona isn't a big English riding state, when you get right down to it. I'd expect to see $15K on maybe a high-end AQHA stud that's winning in the show ring or in reining or something like that...not on a kid's jumping pony. Just saying.


We had a hunter pony go for 25,000 at my trainers barn in Scottsdale, az. Your right though it all depends on location.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The way this gelding is standing just makes me hurt. :-/

******* horse for sale ******
iam selling my horse for 500 obo. he is a gental horse and is only 3 years old. 
if you have any question please call me at 602 486 8032 



 Location: phx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## amp23

Poor guy does not look comfortable at all


----------



## TwistedSerpent

Here's a gem in Montana -

Horses

one 7 year old palimino mayer (green broke) 350. and one 3 year old stud for 350 i will have the stud geldied for anyone that wants it done . they both stand approx. 15 hands


----------



## dee

Why do people take such crappy pix of their horses to slap on Craigs list? I really get irked when I see pix that were taken right at sunset, or even after dark, and you really can't see the horse. Or like these, they just slap a pic up there that shows bits of the horse. Is the grey's conformation so bad it would break the camera? What's so wrong with the chestnut's head that it can't be shown?

I know...picky picky!


----------



## sarahkgamble

I've just gotta say, I bought my horse from someone on Craigslist, so they aren't all bad!

And dressagebelle, 1/4 horse means quarter horse, it's just short form.


----------



## amp23

sarahkgamble, we all know that 1/4 horse is short for quarter horse.. But it's much easier just to put QH. Anyone who really wants their horse sold and is even somewhat professional about it would not be so lazy as to put 1/4 horse because it makes them sound ignorant


----------



## MicKey73

TwistedSerpent said:


> Here's a gem in Montana -
> 
> Horses
> 
> one 7 year old palimino mayer (green broke) 350. and one 3 year old stud for 350 i will have the stud geldied for anyone that wants it done . they both stand approx. 15 hands


 
All this says to me is preggo grade mare by random grade stallion, who's only still a stallion because the owner doesn't know if gelding him will help or hurt his chances at a sale. :-?


----------



## sarahkgamble

amp23 said:


> sarahkgamble, we all know that 1/4 horse is short for quarter horse.. But it's much easier just to put QH. Anyone who really wants their horse sold and is even somewhat professional about it would not be so lazy as to put 1/4 horse because it makes them sound ignorant


The OP didn't appear to know that abbreviation and yes, it is easier to just type QH. The problem with Craigslist is that the majority of people who post there aren't going to be professional about it. It's free and a really simple site. If someone really wants to sell their horse and not be somewhat sketchy about it, I think they should use an equine classifieds site rather than the "farm and garden" section on Craigslist. 

But, like I said I got my horse from an ad I saw on Craigslist and he's the apple of my eye and I love him dearly. So I have no regrets using the site. <3


----------



## amp23

We know what it means, we just kind of "pick on" people that don't put what they really should. That's the whole point in this thread.. To point out the stupid things people put up online, and it happens to all be mainly on CL  You can find good horses on CL, it's just a matter of seeing past half of the stupid ads haha


----------



## Shenandoah

dee said:


> Why do people take such crappy pix of their horses to slap on Craigs list?


You mean like these??

6yo TB Mare for Lease


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

PALAMINO Guilding - $1500 (------)

Date: 2011-11-03, 10:02AM PDT
Reply to: --------------------------- [Errors when replying to ads?]

looking for a Palamino guilding less than 10 yrs old MUST BE BROKE TO RIDE. hoping to turn him into a roper/cutting horse. will negotiate price to the right horse please contact with serious inquries only
-------------

I doubt if they can't spell 'gelding' right they could train a roping or cutting horse :lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Oh and, there was this ad on craigslist about a year ago, and it was titled - Bad horse for sale. I looked at it, and they said haha joking- but seriously, when you are selling a horse, that is the one thing you don't want to do.


----------



## jannette

i wonder what the hay happend before pick was taken...looks like he's scared sh--less and is locked up ;( poor thing lol


----------



## dee

Shenandoah said:


> You mean like these??
> 
> 6yo TB Mare for Lease


 Exactly!!!


----------



## amp23

Never heard of a gray dun before...

Quarter Horse Gelding

Traveler is a four year old quarter horse gelding. He is a gray dun. He came to me as a resuce back in February. He is a very sweet loving horse. He has great ground manners, stands for a farrier, loads and baths. He is not broke. I am selling him cause I do not have time to break him and I have to downsize my herd. He is up to date on coggins and I can pull health papers for outta Florida. If you are interested please call or text Sarah


----------



## dee

Me neither, but he certainly has a stripe! I wonder if it's just counter shading? I have a black dun, but have never heard of a grey dun...


----------



## amp23

I fail to see how this horse is worth 10k... Even if he really is almost 20h...

Moe the 20 hand horse
*Moe the 20 hand horse - $10000 (World golf)*

Date: 2011-10-18, 11:18AM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I have a 19/3/and ..1/2 Belgium his name is Moe he ride western english and drives has been doing some dressage he love little kids I had him at cracker day. He loads in my warmblood Trailor I have some wester stuff that I will throw in for the right price. Please call chad 9048265942


----------



## amp23

dee said:


> Me neither, but he certainly has a stripe! I wonder if it's just counter shading? I have a black dun, but have never heard of a grey dun...


My palomino has a stripe down his back too... Hmm...


----------



## equiniphile

jannette said:


> i wonder what the hay happend before pick was taken...looks like he's scared sh--less and is locked up ;( poor thing lol


 Nah, this is the super advanced new way to park out a stock house. VERY advanced stuff :wink:


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

MicKey73 said:


> All this says to me is preggo grade mare by random grade stallion, who's only still a stallion because the owner doesn't know if gelding him will help or hurt his chances at a sale. :-?


...And that's if you're lucky, and it's not "grade mare pregnant by her own son" instead of 'random grade stallion'


----------



## Gallop On

Only in Arkansas

_Bought them for elk hunting now i need to sale them they all ride and pack easy caught very level headed horses_

Location: tontitown
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2684554164


----------



## CanyonCowboy

I think I've posted another ad for this same horse. Can't spell the breed, sway backed, rump high, and flithy... but you still want $11,500????

*fresion - $11500 ()*

Date: 2011-11-11, 2:21AM PST
Reply to: ] 


very willing to be saddled and beuatiful black horse well broken please only interested partys only call @ 


Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## jannette

equiniphile said:


> Nah, this is the super advanced new way to park out a stock house. VERY advanced stuff :wink:


 
ahhhh lol...sure doesnt do anything for that horses photo op :?...


----------



## Eolith

amp23 said:


> Never heard of a gray dun before...
> 
> Quarter Horse Gelding
> 
> Traveler is a four year old quarter horse gelding. He is a gray dun. He came to me as a resuce back in February. He is a very sweet loving horse. He has great ground manners, stands for a farrier, loads and baths. He is not broke. I am selling him cause I do not have time to break him and I have to downsize my herd. He is up to date on coggins and I can pull health papers for outta Florida. If you are interested please call or text Sarah


The graying color factor can happen to any color horse... whether he starts out bay, black, palomino, chestnut, etc etc etc... he still has the potential of graying out if he's got the genes for it.  Kiger mustangs are known for their dun coloring, but there's some of them that gray out just because those are the genes they got. For example, this guy was dun once upon a time:

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=4656


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Eolith, that gray is GORGEOUS! :-O


----------



## TurnNBurn625

*walking horse n a arabian horse - $150 (sweetwater)*


I have a 18 month old walking horse filly and a 18 month old Arabian filly for sale these horses have been rode and broke by kids they go were you want them to they do not spook at all no bad habits they are better broke than 20 ye old horses 100.00 each or both for 150.00 



what!!?? 18 months old and already bombproof and dead broke!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Such Majikal horse trainers kids these days are!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i was thinking why would you even think of putting your kids on an untrained? why would you even start riding your horse 18 months. i dont start mine til they are 2 or 3.


----------



## dee

These are probably the same type of ignoramouses that think that getting a kid a two year old horse that has barely had a saddle on it is a good idea - they can learn together and grow up together.


----------



## jannette

dee said:


> These are probably the same type of ignoramouses that think that getting a kid a two year old horse that has barely had a saddle on it is a good idea - they can learn together and grow up together.


 
:lol: yep i know those people!!!! my hubby is one.. purchased his daughter (my step daughter) a 5 mth old colt, she has now idea how to ride, for her b-day so they could learn together.....(against my jumping up and down and yelling no no non)....now i have a beautifull dun gelding that is 8 mths old that i didnt need want or have time for.... i am making time for him and he's comming along. but it took him biting her and kicking her and walking all over her before they learned i was write ..... dang it's hard being write all the time :?


----------



## dee

My son in law is one, too! He has a two year old unbroke gelding that a friend offered to trade a nice, kid broke pony for. The pony was only 15, but son in law thought that the pony would be too old for the kids. I know that pony well - he's as tough as nails and gentle as a kitten. He's also not a small pony - he's about 13.2HH and stout - I've even been on him (I'm too heavy to ride him much, but it was still nice to be able to try him out.) Friend just wanted my grandkids to have a horse that they could ride right now, and ride safely, but no...son in law wants the kids to train the horse so he will understand their way of doing things. (Did I mention that his kids are terrified of riding?)


----------



## jannette

dee-im feel'n your pain lol


----------



## amp23

Looking for a beginner/intermediate horse for a girl at my barn and this is what I found... There is NO way I would be putting a child on a 3 year old that is "broke with only basics"! Makes me cringe...

Blk TB cross fro sale price dropped for december only

*Blk TB cross fro sale price dropped for december only - $750 (was 1000)*

Magic is a Black/ dark dark bay quarterhorse TB cross gelding, he is 3 yrs old. He is broke with only basics, child safe he is a very laid back horse under saddle.
In the pasture he just wants to be friends with every one and always wants to know what every one is doing. He is worth more, but due to me showing more I cant not spend the money or time
with him. If your interested then call and we will make a time to come see him. Trailers, stands for vet and Farrier. [email protected] .com NOW HAS VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE!


----------



## amp23

I also just kinda had to laugh at this one.. Lease or love?? If you're old enough to have a daughter you should be able to spell it and know simple grammar.. Though I know this is not the worst I've seen before :/

*HELP! Horse Lover!! (lease or love)) (Green Cove Springs)*

Date: 2011-10-15, 8:54PM EDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 


We just moved to FL from GA about a month ago. We had to leave our horse home in GA until we find a place here for her. In the mean time I have a 13 year old *doughtier* who is sad depressed and missing being with horses. If you have a friendly horse you would consider leasing or have some horses that just need to be ridden or loved. please e-mail me back. You would make a little girl VERY happy!

P.S. I am *a* EX 3 day eventer and Reining rider, So we are very horse smart 
Jamie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This ad just confuses me. The phrase "Parelli trained so leg pressured" makes absolutely no sense to me (maybe it does to Parelli people?). "Have had my 6 year old niece on her but she's not 100% child proof" kind of scares me, especially with the pic of the little girl riding the horse bareback in a halter (looks like it's tied bosal-style, maybe?) with no helmet, shorts and tennis shoes.  At least she discloses that the horse is not a beginner horse.

4 Year Old Paint Mare
4 year old brown and white paint. Amazing personality. Parelli trained so leg pressured. Have had my 6 year old niece on her but she is not 100% child proof. Not trained in any direction but ready to be trained. Would make a great cutting horse. Probably would be better with a woman. Not a beginner horse. Has dash for cash bloodlines but not papered, papers got shuffled in divorce situation. Shod, lunges, loads. Has seen the barrel pattern and I have taken her to an arena so she is used to the activity. 



 Location: Desert Hills
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## amp23

DrafyAiresMum, it's like the one I posted a few posts back.. I don't understand why people risk their kids' safety putting them on horses that are not child safe :/


----------



## jumpingrules92

"Horse for sale he is Paint horse Tobiano he is about 9 yrs old. Has been trained to dance and also will ride in the trailer very well. He is a gelding and he is about 15 hands tall. 
Hablo espanol
Horse have been trained for western riding.
He is registered with APHA
I have his registration paperwork I will show you the docs if you decide to come see him.
We ride him almost everyday under saddle very well. "


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

jumpingrules92 said:


> "Horse for sale he is Paint horse Tobiano he is about 9 yrs old. Has been trained to dance and also will ride in the trailer very well. He is a gelding and he is about 15 hands tall.
> Hablo espanol
> Horse have been trained for western riding.
> He is registered with APHA
> I have his registration paperwork I will show you the docs if you decide to come see him.
> We ride him almost everyday under saddle very well. "


Confused as to how this one is dumb. If it's because of the "trained to dance" part, from what I understand, Hispanic people have kind of their own version of what the Lipizzaners do that they call "bailando," or dancing.

Ummmmmmmm...is it just me, or does this mare looks just plain brown? Also, how could she be registered as a buckskin (which have very distinctive features that MAKE them buckskins), if she's not? *scratches head*

Mare with COLOR
I broke this mare myself. She is 8 year old, registered buckskin (but this mare is no buckskin), cutting bred, and about 14.2 hands. She is smart and responsive. I ride her in a rope nose band. She is a little spooky, but that is just the kind of horse she is. Has crazy looking eyes, and shes not a solid color. In the pictures she looks like a black bay, but she is more of a dark grulla. Have to come see her to appreciate her. Shes about as stocky as they come and she has a pretty baby doll head. She would make a nice brood mare or a good cow horse. She is ready for a job. Im asking $1200 or best offer on her. I know how todays economy is so I will consider all reasonable offers. Thanks for looking. Ask for Katie (520)621.6395 



 Location: Sandario Rd
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## dee

*This isn't dumb - it's heart breaking in a way...*

*This is due to the drought and hay scammers that advertise horse quality hay, and deliver rightofway hay, or outright garbage! I do feel for these people - I'm almost in the same boat - at least I have a source of decent, if pricey, hay...*



*WEEKLY DEAL!!! HORSES!!! - $50 (COGAR, OK)*

Date: 2011-11-14, 1:51PM CST



This Week Only!!!
I have a 15 year old Thoroughbred gelding 17 hands tall. Broke and rides good. Has his days where he'll run for hours. Make a great trail horse or anything. RIGHT NOW HE'S THIN!! I am selling him for $350!! Total steal because he is thin and we bought bad hay. I need him gone asap. He's a great horse!!
FOUNDATION AMERICAN QUARTER HORSE MARE FOR $400!! She is thick and looks amazing. She has been a broodmare. But I saddled her with no trouble. NOT broke, but it would be no trouble. I am needing her gone asap. He papers have been lost and I don't know her registered name. So she sales on no papers.
9 year old mule. Halter broke leads well and is green broke. First $50 CAN HAVE HIM!!
1 year old unregistered QH colt. San Peppy and Three Bar blood. Very nice looking. Total puppy dog. Leads loads and can pick feet up easily. Very well put together stud colt. Asking $200.
I am needing to sale all horses this week. MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!! 
PLEASE text/call/email.
xxx-xxx-xxxxI can text/email pictures!!
I need them gone now. I will make deals and sell as pairs. All are great horses!! We are having family/money issues and are un able to care for them. I need them moved our pasture is GONE and we bought **** hay.


----------



## jannette

"quote from draftysmum"Ummmmmmmm...is it just me, or does this mare looks just plain brown? Also, how could she be registered as a buckskin (which have very distinctive features that MAKE them buckskins), if she's not? *scratches head*

Mare with COLOR
I broke this mare myself. She is 8 year old, registered buckskin (but this mare is no buckskin), cutting bred, and about 14.2 hands. She is smart and responsive. I ride her in a rope nose band. She is a little spooky, but that is just the kind of horse she is. Has crazy looking eyes, and shes not a solid color. In the pictures she looks like a black bay, but she is more of a dark grulla. Have to come see her to appreciate her. Shes about as stocky as they come and she has a pretty baby doll head. She would make a nice brood mare or a good cow horse. She is ready for a job. Im asking $1200 or best offer on her. I know how todays economy is so I will consider all reasonable offers. Thanks for looking. Ask for Katie (520)621.6395 



Location: Sandario Rd
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests





























[/QUOTE]
drafty, i know what u r saying but my mare is out of a "buckskin"( quinceys approval ) and she is from what i can see in those pics identical, color wise, to that mare...i made the breeder show me her papers cuz i couldnt see it lol....but she is papered buckskin, however that happend idk?? that's not the color my eyes see they see brown


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Whats a passaphina???
*Horse For Sale - $500 (Sevierville)*

Date: 2011-11-14, 4:34PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I have a three year old horse for sale. She is passaphina and TN walker. She was broke about a year ago by a professional. I just don't have the time for her anymore and are wanting her to go to a good home. The picture was taken about four months ago. I am asking $500 obo. You can reach me any time at Ask for Regina. Thanks for looking. 



 Location: Sevierville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## jumpingrules92

TurnNBurn625 said:


> Whats a passaphina???
> *Horse For Sale - $500 (Sevierville)*
> 
> Date: 2011-11-14, 4:34PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have a three year old horse for sale. She is passaphina and TN walker. She was broke about a year ago by a professional. I just don't have the time for her anymore and are wanting her to go to a good home. The picture was taken about four months ago. I am asking $500 obo. You can reach me any time at Ask for Regina. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Sevierville
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


paso-fino...silly people!


----------



## sarahkgamble

TurnNBurn625 said:


> Whats a passaphina???
> *Horse For Sale - $500 (Sevierville)*
> 
> Date: 2011-11-14, 4:34PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have a three year old horse for sale. She is passaphina and TN walker. She was broke about a year ago by a professional. I just don't have the time for her anymore and are wanting her to go to a good home. The picture was taken about four months ago. I am asking $500 obo. You can reach me any time at Ask for Regina. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Sevierville
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


People shouldn't try to sell horses that they can't even spell the breed of.. it really hurts their credibility. "Professional" doesn't mean anything unless they give name & credentials. And A LOT can happen in 4 months if a horse isn't given proper care, especially when the owner is selling due to the fact that she "doesn't have time". That horse may not even look like that anymore!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

sarahkgamble said:


> People shouldn't try to sell horses that they can't even spell the breed of.. it really hurts their credibility. "Professional" doesn't mean anything unless they give name & credentials. And A LOT can happen in 4 months if a horse isn't given proper care, especially when the owner is selling due to the fact that she "doesn't have time". That horse may not even look like that anymore!



i know. i wouldnt try to ride this horse if i went and looked her. especially if she hasnt be messed with for 4 months.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Not a horse for sale add but here: 
Doesn't need to be pretty, I'm not looking for a craft project! Need some untanned hides of various kill to train a horse with. I will pay a fair amount and come collect it.
***do not contact me w/ road kill**** 

They should have worded it better. I realize they were looking for a hide of some sort to desinitize a horse for jumping, but wow.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Not a horse for sale add but here:
> Doesn't need to be pretty, I'm not looking for a craft project! Need some untanned hides of various kill to train a horse with. I will pay a fair amount and come collect it.
> ***do not contact me w/ road kill****
> 
> They should have worded it better. I realize they were looking for a hide of some sort to desinitize a horse for jumping, but wow.


Curious...how do you use a hide to desensitize a horse for jumping? I could see where you'd use one to desensitize a horse to pack out when hunting, but...paint me confused on this one.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Really, if the horse is worth $20K, you think they'd at least get her COLOR right! Yeesh! She is most definitely NOT a black and white paint. 

13.3 Black and White Paint Calf Horse
Jig 13.3 h, 6 years old, APHA, mare. Super nice tiedown horse and is a 1D & winning 2D barrel horse- push style. $20,000 video available on website Please Call 830-2seven9-two664 and I can give it to ya. Calling is the best way of getting a hold of me for I do not check email or know how to txt. 



 Location: Oklahoma
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Okay, this one gave me a chuckle. They don't know how old the horse is (between 5 and 15 years old), they don't know if she's broke or not, and since they can't afford the feed bill, "slim" to me sounds more like "seriously underweight." Oh, and no pics.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/2705505393.html
Can not aford feed bill needing to rehome sound, slim broodmare. Big horse approx. 16 hands between 5 and 15 yrs old no papers. Do not think she is broke to ride.


----------



## jannette

ummm if u can watch the whole video lol i just cant figure out what they r trying to show that the horse can do???? stand while being poorly saddled or poorly bridled or just what??? seems to be a trooper though, poor guy....:?

15 yr old TWH gelding


----------



## franknbeans

Not really dumb.....but WHOLLY FAT HAFFIE!
horse for sale


----------



## dee

It it me, or is that fat halfie also swaybacked?


----------



## franknbeans

horse for sale

Just what I wanted! A thorough bread chest nut who likes to go for walks, and so loveable he doesn't kick or bite! WOW~! Only a lil swaybacked too.....

Oh-and how do you suppose they came up with $425?


----------



## franknbeans

And another......
2 horses geldings broke

THeir clogs are all up to date! And their ht-well, guess we will be guessing at that one......lol


----------



## csimkunas6

franknbeans said:


> And another......
> 2 horses geldings broke
> 
> THeir clogs are all up to date! And their ht-well, guess we will be guessing at that one......lol


One of them is 15.7, the other 14.4hh!!!! What strange measurements they have as well


----------



## jannette

franknbeans said:


> horse for sale
> 
> Just what I wanted! A thorough bread chest nut who likes to go for walks, and so loveable he doesn't kick or bite! WOW~! Only a lil swaybacked too.....
> 
> Oh-and how do you suppose they came up with $425?


 
:lol: just a little swaybacked.....lm_o


----------



## HorseyyGal

There was a horse for sale in our trade magazine. This was the ad - 

"Horse, white, €80."

Best I'd ever seen :lol:


----------



## hisangelonly

here's one!
"Big built guildon for sale, gentle ready for stock show parade. Beautiful horse, needs a home and someone to care for him . He is saddle broken ready to go."

really? a guildon?? they are trying to sell him for $3500. link:
Horse for sale


----------



## hisangelonly

Palomino AQHA Peppy San Mare

is it really smart to ride with no shirt? haha especially if you're trying to sell the horse...


----------



## TexasBlaze

x.X Ive seen this guys adds soo many times. Thats gonna be fun when that horse throws him in a briarpatch. x.X


----------



## TexasBlaze

=$= Extremely Honest Gelding $3500. =$=

The professional cowboy training shows in this gelding with his low head and his super willing attitude and even if this horses name is Spook, he is not spooky at all! He has the best outstanding disposition that only comes from a well trained, well breed Quarter horse with hundreds of riding hours. While the horse has been here we have ridden this gelding on a trail ride and through brush, trees and mud. (yes we actually had rain recently) This horse just put his nose down and did all that we asked. He will stand at the trailer for hours and looks very good in western tack. Spook likes being handled and always stays settled and under control. This gelding has been exposed to cattle and he is not afraid to go to one, just point the way. He has enough cow just in his breeding alone to think like a cow. This horse has a world of potential and few horses have this much class and unlimited potential as this gelding, all in one package. This is a rare opportunity to own a very high class horse already broke right, that is ready to go in any direction you want him to go. This horse will be an asset to any horse owner, stable or ranch that wants to stand out with the "Real Deal". AQHA (Blue Papers) in hand with signed transfer. Payments available to approved home. Reasonable offers considered. Please call ******* at 281-***-****

His Price is $3500. Do Your Research this Special Horse is Worth Much More

Oh goody!! 3500 for a "professional cowboy" horse. Super low head too (look at second picture x.X) And i sure want a horse/cow. Moo. Plus im pretty sure they have two different horses pictured.


----------



## hisangelonly

texasblaze: unfortunately these people live in the same town as me ( they are horse traders! That guy rides all the horses shirtless! it is crazy


----------



## hisangelonly

TexasBlaze said:


> =$= Extremely Honest Gelding $3500. =$=
> 
> The professional cowboy training shows in this gelding with his low head and his super willing attitude and even if this horses name is Spook, he is not spooky at all! He has the best outstanding disposition that only comes from a well trained, well breed Quarter horse with hundreds of riding hours. While the horse has been here we have ridden this gelding on a trail ride and through brush, trees and mud. (yes we actually had rain recently) This horse just put his nose down and did all that we asked. He will stand at the trailer for hours and looks very good in western tack. Spook likes being handled and always stays settled and under control. This gelding has been exposed to cattle and he is not afraid to go to one, just point the way. He has enough cow just in his breeding alone to think like a cow. This horse has a world of potential and few horses have this much class and unlimited potential as this gelding, all in one package. This is a rare opportunity to own a very high class horse already broke right, that is ready to go in any direction you want him to go. This horse will be an asset to any horse owner, stable or ranch that wants to stand out with the "Real Deal". AQHA (Blue Papers) in hand with signed transfer. Payments available to approved home. Reasonable offers considered. Please call ******* at 281-***-****
> 
> His Price is $3500. Do Your Research this Special Horse is Worth Much More
> 
> Oh goody!! 3500 for a "professional cowboy" horse. Super low head too (look at second picture x.X) And i sure want a horse/cow. Moo. Plus im pretty sure they have two different horses pictured.


haha those pics arent even the same horse! the second one is red roan and doesnt have the same face markings. wow. that is funny


----------



## amp23

hisangelonly- I noticed that too.. I don't understand why people do that, someone's bound to notice the pictures are of 2 different horses. And he says the horse has "cow in his breeding"... WHAT? I just want a horse...


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> hisangelonly- I noticed that too.. I don't understand why people do that, someone's bound to notice the pictures are of 2 different horses. And he says the horse has "cow in his breeding"... WHAT? I just want a horse...


i know lol. what does "cow" in his breeding even really mean? that he has a long line of cow lovers behind him? the 2 horses in the pics dont look anything alike! do they think everyone is stupid?? they couldve at least put 2 horses of the same color! or found a better quality pic haha


----------



## amp23

I'd assume they meant horses that had also done cow work, but they worded it horribly.. I don't understand people


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> I'd assume they meant horses that had also done cow work, but they worded it horribly.. I don't understand people


me too, but that is a funny way of saying it! lol. i am going to look for more...they are hilarious!


----------



## hisangelonly

Baby Horse

a baby horse lol


----------



## hisangelonly

another guilding:
Jets Pay Day/Dash For Cash/Easy Jet Guilding

He is 14.2 and 3 years old. i doubt he will get much taller lol.


----------



## hisangelonly

=$=Roping Prospect $3500.00=$=
wow this is the same people posting!!! the same 2 pictures! imagine that! and in two different craigslists? the other one was in east texas. this one is in central texas in waco?? haha scam!!!


----------



## hisangelonly

Quarter Horse Gelding (paint color)

they cant register him because his father was gelded before he was born??


----------



## hisangelonly

Beautiful Gray QH Filly

i think they are doing something very wrong....or maybe she is just a marish mare haha


----------



## hisangelonly

BAY Gelding

now why would they be giving away a perfectly good 10 year old broke gelding away for free?? hmmmm.....any ideas?


----------



## Quariesian

*Haven't posted in a while, here's some ;P*

This one is simply titled _Horses._

_Free to good home.

I have two horses that I need to find a good home for. One is 18 yr old TB *male *and the other one is 9 yr old Quarter Horse* Female*. 
They must stay together and* be feed well*. They have not been* rided* in 2 yrs but are friendly._

:lol: I'm pretty sure they're called mare and gelding/stallion. 

_Quarter/tb Mare - $500 (pasco)_

_i have a quarter/tb mare for sale she is 11 years old. she is a really dark bay and* is pregnant. she is under weight* but i have got a lot back on her. she was used as a lesson horse i was told. i need to sell her due to having to many horses right now. im asking $500 obo._

Besides the horrible capitalization, the mare is pregnant and underweight? Nice.

_*Male Horse* - $600 (plant city)_

_ive decided to drop the price some on my horse.
considering nobody seems interested and he has to be gone soon.
$600.00 O.B.O serious inquiries only.
he has one eye, rides great, comes with some things, very calm and loving. 
i* haven't rode him* in a month or so, so he might need some quality time spent with his new owner.

his one eye doesn't slow him down, doesn't spook him it's just like he still had a eye.

He will NOT go to a slaughter house or someone who is going to just_ _*sale him* two months later.
_
I love how she wonders why nobody wants her one-eyed horse. :lol: Of course, someone might. What do I know, lol. Oh, and why do so many of these ads make the poster seem like they don't understand how to form a coherent sentence? Or atleast use decent grammar and punctuation? 
Oh the humanity.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

hisangelonly said:


> BAY Gelding
> 
> now why would they be giving away a perfectly good 10 year old broke gelding away for free?? hmmmm.....any ideas?



i learnt my lesson with free horses. my horse thinks he is a dog and a goat. he head butts stuff and flings himself at round pen panels to get out.


----------



## SarahAnn

hisangelonly said:


> Beautiful Gray QH Filly
> 
> i think they are doing something very wrong....or maybe she is just a marish mare haha


Clearly they need a new trainer. This horse would probably be fantastic if someone didn't let it walk all over them... I feel so bad for horses that go to auction because their people were stupid. The PEOPLE should get sent to auction instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

Quarter Horse Mare

Horse knows how to "lodge" ?


----------



## SarahAnn

Quariesian said:


> This one is simply titled _Horses._
> 
> _Free to good home.
> 
> I have two horses that I need to find a good home for. One is 18 yr old TB *male *and the other one is 9 yr old Quarter Horse* Female*.
> They must stay together and* be feed well*. They have not been* rided* in 2 yrs but are friendly._
> 
> :lol: I'm pretty sure they're called mare and gelding/stallion.
> 
> _Quarter/tb Mare - $500 (pasco)_
> 
> _i have a quarter/tb mare for sale she is 11 years old. she is a really dark bay and* is pregnant. she is under weight* but i have got a lot back on her. she was used as a lesson horse i was told. i need to sell her due to having to many horses right now. im asking $500 obo._
> 
> Besides the horrible capitalization, the mare is pregnant and underweight? Nice.
> 
> _*Male Horse* - $600 (plant city)_
> 
> _ive decided to drop the price some on my horse.
> considering nobody seems interested and he has to be gone soon.
> $600.00 O.B.O serious inquiries only.
> he has one eye, rides great, comes with some things, very calm and loving.
> i* haven't rode him* in a month or so, so he might need some quality time spent with his new owner.
> 
> his one eye doesn't slow him down, doesn't spook him it's just like he still had a eye.
> 
> He will NOT go to a slaughter house or someone who is going to just_ _*sale him* two months later.
> _
> I love how she wonders why nobody wants her one-eyed horse. :lol: Of course, someone might. What do I know, lol. Oh, and why do so many of these ads make the poster seem like they don't understand how to form a coherent sentence? Or atleast use decent grammar and punctuation?
> Oh the humanity.


I have a one eyed horse, and actually looked at another horse this week that had 2 but was blind in one. My one eyed babe is a bombproof beginner horse. I can trust her with anyone... 

This person needs to go back to 5th grade English. Seriously. Its really not that complicated to spell correctly WITH a COMPUTER!!!! I always wonder if they speak the way they write.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

CalienteCalcetines said:


> Quarter Horse Mare
> 
> Horse knows how to "lodge" ?


And "She knows what bobware is" lol

Something I see a lot in ads is that they are up to date on ferrier work, drives be crazy when people write ferrier instead of farrier!


----------



## Quariesian

SarahAnn said:


> I have a one eyed horse, and actually looked at another horse this week that had 2 but was blind in one. My one eyed babe is a bombproof beginner horse. I can trust her with anyone...
> 
> This person needs to go back to 5th grade English. Seriously. Its really not that complicated to spell correctly WITH a COMPUTER!!!! I always wonder if they speak the way they write.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I don't have experience with horses that have disabilities, so I was unsure of that bit of information.

And yeah, I don't understand what goes on in these people's minds when they post these ads. Grammar? Spelling? NAHHHH.:lol:


----------



## jannette

hisangelonly said:


> Baby Horse
> 
> a baby horse lol


 
ya everyone should have a "baby horse" under the x-mas tree lol:lol:


----------



## jannette

hisangelonly said:


> Quarter Horse Gelding (paint color)
> 
> they cant register him because his father was gelded before he was born??


 
ya im not sure why that would matter either....pretty boy though lol


----------



## jannette

hisangelonly said:


> Beautiful Gray QH Filly
> 
> i think they are doing something very wrong....or maybe she is just a marish mare haha


 
sad sounds like they have taught her that she's boss...this is what happens when u make your foal a pet dog....

but they have made a real case against her lol talked me outa wanting to look at her, kinda defeats the purpose of putting an ad out to sell her....experienced rider probably would of been plenty..hehehe


----------



## sabowin

QH gelding

Sorrel quarter horse gelding. Approx 12yrs. NOT for beginners. I was told he would be good for hunting and packing. He's not. My neighbor told me he thought he was probably "woman broke". He might be, because he's almost impossible for me to catch him. He will pull back when tied, and start to buck EVERY time you saddle him. Asking $2500 (which is what I paid), but am open to offers. 

At least the seller is honest? Though I'm curious what makes him not good at hunting and packing, what constitutes a "woman broke" horse, and why the current owner thinks he would be, and WHY he thinks he'll get even close to $2,500.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Looking to Swap/Trade a pair of horses - Cape Breton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Cape Breton

Sounds like a great deal


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> Beautiful Gray QH Filly
> 
> i think they are doing something very wrong....or maybe she is just a marish mare haha


As someone said, they probably let her walk all over them and think she's a people, not a horse.



sabowin said:


> QH gelding
> 
> Sorrel quarter horse gelding. Approx 12yrs. NOT for beginners. I was told he would be good for hunting and packing. He's not. My neighbor told me he thought he was probably "woman broke". He might be, because he's almost impossible for me to catch him. He will pull back when tied, and start to buck EVERY time you saddle him. Asking $2500 (which is what I paid), but am open to offers.
> 
> At least the seller is honest? Though I'm curious what makes him not good at hunting and packing, what constitutes a "woman broke" horse, and why the current owner thinks he would be, and WHY he thinks he'll get even close to $2,500.


Wow, could this guy be any more sexist?! That REALLy just made me :evil:!!

Also, Ray, on the last ad you linked to (the two horses to trade)...I do have to say they are absolutely gorgeous. And from the sound of it, they're greenbroke. What makes me go  is that the two horses in the first pic are grulla and buckskin...the two horses in the last pic (which if you go by markings, look like the same horses) are a chestnut and a bay. Ummmmmmmmmm...


----------



## xeventer17

Ray MacDonald said:


> Looking to Swap/Trade a pair of horses - Cape Breton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Cape Breton
> 
> Sounds like a great deal


Lol. Here, I'll give you two horses that you'll have to put lots of time and money into in exchange for one that's already made! :thumbsup:

On a different note, they are gorgeous :]


----------



## Tymer

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What makes me go  is that the two horses in the first pic are grulla and buckskin...the two horses in the last pic (which if you go by markings, look like the same horses) are a chestnut and a bay. Ummmmmmmmmm...


I think that's just a case of misplaced photo editing. They didn't magically produce two horses of the exact same build and marking as theirs for this one picture that doesn't even tell much.

Also, "woman broke?" Seriously? I mean I get what you're trying to say but could you say it in a less offensive way please?


----------



## sabowin

I don't get what he's trying to say--could you explain it to this confused woman? I mean, if he was saying it like HE can handle the horse just fine, and suspects a woman also could, that would be sexist. But it seems like he's being self-deprecating about it, like maybe a woman could handle this horse, but he can't even catch him. I don't know... It's just weird.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

"Grate healer horse," eh? So the horse is a metal gate and can heal stuff? I want me one of them!!

horse
Grate healer horse will sell with saddle 800.00 obo. 602-615-0021 



 Location: buckeye
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










What is a "baymare"? I thought it was a typo at first in the title, but then there's the exact same thing in the body of the ad.

Thoroughbred Baymare
--8 year old Baymare named Baby registered with papers--asking $500.
--for more information please call Bud @--623-640-8932 



 Location: Prescott
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

sabowin said:


> I don't get what he's trying to say--could you explain it to this confused woman? I mean, if he was saying it like HE can handle the horse just fine, and suspects a woman also could, that would be sexist. But it seems like he's being self-deprecating about it, like maybe a woman could handle this horse, but he can't even catch him. I don't know... It's just weird.


Sounds to me that he's saying that women don't know how to break horses and let them get away with everything, like not being caught and such.


----------



## Quariesian

^Most of the horse people I've known were women, and they were good at correcting bad behavior from horses and were top notch trainers.  A lot of the horse industry is made up of women. What rock has this guy been under? But I digress. Hehe.


----------



## CalienteCalcetines

sabowin said:


> I don't get what he's trying to say--could you explain it to this confused woman? I mean, if he was saying it like HE can handle the horse just fine, and suspects a woman also could, that would be sexist. But it seems like he's being self-deprecating about it, like maybe a woman could handle this horse, but he can't even catch him. I don't know... It's just weird.


I took it more as a "doesn't like men" sort of comment. Women can handle the horse, men can't. 

Still poorly worded..


----------



## TurnNBurn625

jannette said:


> ya everyone should have a "baby horse" under the x-mas tree lol:lol:



why would you give someone a "baby" horse. that spells a disaster to me. lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I am sooooo confused about this ad. They're saying their three-year-old is a great beginner horse, which is mildly distressing. Then they say that she's missing her right eye, but that she has a little vision in it. Well, which is it? Is she completely missing the eye or just blind in it or what?
3Yr old true Dun Roan mare **Beginner Prospect
Rhythm is my unregsitered 3 year old dun roan mare, she is about 15.1 and 1200Lbs. She is a Dun Roan, she does have the zebra stripes and dorsal stripe, Rhythem is easy to catch, saddles and bridles good, picks up all 4 feet, stands while tied, she has been rode in the indoor and outdoor arena, she does wonderful in the hills and on the trails, Not spooky or nutty going down the trail. Can ride with or with out other horses. I have used her as a lesson horse and I have also let my beginner friends ride her on the trails. She has no fight and it a very loving horse. She does have one flaw, she is missing her right eye, she does have a little vision in it, it does not effect her riding or anything like that, you wouldn't notice unless something was said. Asking $800 OBO/Willing to deal

Please call/text me for more information (435)-704-1021
Please no e-mails.
More pictures on website
Home - Double T Horses




 Location: Cedar City
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Same person has about five horses for sale on CL and all of them, regardless of age, are "beginner friendly."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Whoa, ugly! And what, pray tell, is a "prision"? Unless they mean "freisian"?

Horse Half Draft /Prision
Horse for sale half Draft/ Prision 13 years old Good with kids good to ride just don't have time for it no more $350 obo 

call Jesse (559) 363-0752 



 Location: madera
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## AnneMarie66

I think many of these bizarre ads come from people who are not truly horse people but have ended up with horses and don't have the vocabulary. The ads may be funny to us but it makes me wonder if this is just a language barrier or are these really ignorant people some poor horse is stuck with. It's amazing how many people think owning a horse is equivalent to having a goldfish. Not quite the same responsibility


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AnneMarie66 said:


> I think many of these bizarre ads come from people who are not truly horse people but have ended up with horses and don't have the vocabulary. The ads may be funny to us but it makes me wonder if this is just a language barrier or are these really ignorant people some poor horse is stuck with. It's amazing how many people think owning a horse is equivalent to having a goldfish. Not quite the same responsibility


You can usually tell which ones are indicative of a language barrier and which ones are from the truly ignorant. At least, that's been my experience. Of course, that could be the case with me because I've lived with that language barrier (through culture, living in Tucson and dealing with many Hispanic people, and through family, having been married into a Mexican family for several years).

Also, people who really did the research would be surprised at the level of care required by owning fish. Granted, it isn't as costly as owning a horse, but on the whole, I'd say fish-keeping (in the TRUE sense of the term) is, while not as demanding as owning a horse, more demanding than, say, owning a dog or cat. I can say this because I've done all of those.


----------



## Eclipse295

This one kind of speaks for its self.

"Wanted Horse, Will Trade Alpaca"

I miss having horse and am looking for one. I don't have much money but am willing to trade my two year old true black intact male alpaca. They are easy to care for eat little (about 1/2 slice hay per day, and a little grain) Trim feet two times a year with hedge clippers, and shave them down every spring. You can sell the fur to spinners for a little profit. They are gentle natured, and don't need much space. They do need a place they can get out of the weather if they choose.
I am looking for a paint horse betweetn 3 and 12 years old. Must be healthy and sound. Riding use will just be on the roads around my home for relaxation. Horse does not have to have great bloodlines, or be super fast. I love the color buckskin, dun, or paint. Mare, gelding, stallion(least prefered). Must be a calm natured horse as it will live with my alpacas. Also my boyfriends daughter may learn to ride on this horse. So a safe horse is important to me. 

So you don't care if it is a stallion, you don't have much, horses eat WAY more then 1/2 flake of hay, You want a paint horse that is kid safe, begginer safe, and pretty young(yes I have seen beginner safe young horses but they were usually pretty pricey, especially if they had color and were showable)

Just to save money on feed if I had a young pinto stallion who was halfway broke that you could sit on his back and not get bucked off I would take the alpaca.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Oh, just found this-
Andalusian gelding - $9500 (------)

Date: 2011-11-19, 1:14PM PST
Reply to: ---------------------- [Errors when replying to ads?]


Rioso is a very kind responsive gelding. A true partner. He has had years of professional training in both western pleasure and dressage and has been shown as well. Owner does not have the time he deserves, has owned him since he was 3 months old(now 12yrs). Was ridden as a stallion most of his life and he has always been well behaved. Light in the bridle, moves off leg. Will go in the arena or on the trail, as well as go on all day cattle drives. He has great endurance. Super mover, his sire is Bravio. This is a horse that is safe and will take care of you. Price reduced!!


Wow. You *REALLY* think your horse will sell for $9500?!


----------



## ponyboy

That's not bad for an Andalusian.


----------



## Shenandoah

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Oh, just found this-
> Andalusian gelding - $9500 (------)
> 
> Date: 2011-11-19, 1:14PM PST
> Reply to: ---------------------- [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> Rioso is a very kind responsive gelding. A true partner. He has had years of professional training in both western pleasure and dressage and has been shown as well. Owner does not have the time he deserves, has owned him since he was 3 months old(now 12yrs). Was ridden as a stallion most of his life and he has always been well behaved. Light in the bridle, moves off leg. Will go in the arena or on the trail, as well as go on all day cattle drives. He has great endurance. Super mover, his sire is Bravio. This is a horse that is safe and will take care of you. Price reduced!!
> 
> 
> Wow. You *REALLY* think your horse will sell for $9500?!


Around here that's about what yearling Andalusians go for. Those with any training are closer to double that.


----------



## hisangelonly

*Good bred Registered Sorrel Stallion - $4500*

Date: 2011-11-20, 9:19PM CST
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Registered Freckles Diane Rey # 3671433 Born May 3, 1998. Good bred Stallion. Double bred Mr San Peppy. He's a Peppy San Badger, Colonel Freckles, Dolly Deana horse. Throws good conformation in his babies, along with good minds and good athleticism. Good minded, quiet horse. Easy to catch. Great in a pasture. Can ride, but hasn't been saddled in awhile. $4500 obo

Call for any questions 

Below is a picture of him and three of his babies from this year. 


link: Good bred Registered Sorrel Stallion




sooo...this stallion's not even pretty. his conformation is terrible. his ribs are showing...and he hasn't done anything but mount mares...and they want $4500 for him...oh yeah and he hasnt been ridden in a while! but good thing he is easy to catch!....is this a joke?


----------



## hisangelonly

*Stakes Placed Thoroughbred Mare - $1000 (Leonard,Tx)*

Date: 2011-11-20, 9:06PM CST
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 


3 times Stake Placed 1991 Brood Mare. name is Red Hot Babe by Fire Dancer. 1st dam is multiple Grade 1 winner winning 30 out of 40 lifetime races. 
She has gorgeous 2011 foal at side and is ready for the 2012 breeding season.
Selling out of the business. email or call 
--------------------------------------------------------


ummm...is it really okay to breed a 20 year old mare right after she just had a baby?


----------



## smrobs

It's really not uncommon for broodmares that have been broodmares for most of their life to remain sound for breeding up into their 20s.


----------



## hisangelonly

Nice ranch gelding who rides the best ever. Gentle, anyone can ride him, handles great with a sweet little short lope. current coggins, This is a good good beginner friendy gelding
You will love this horse
----------------------------

he rides the best ever? and they've ridden every horse, I assume? He looks pretty butt high, too. kind of unproportional...he doesnt have much of a front end :/ maybe it is just me though


----------



## hisangelonly

I have 3 horses 4 sale. One is a 5yr old black gelding green broke. two is a coming 3 yr old stud red was riding. three is a 5 yr old red gelding neck reins pressure rides finished horse needs experienced rider.great horse
must sell call or email for more info.
------------
pressure rides? ever heard of a period and a complete sentence?


----------



## amp23

He's cute, but he looks unproportional to me, too.


----------



## hisangelonly

Go Icee Baby is a super sweet 11 year old bay AQHA mare out of Go Gracious and On ice with awesome conformation!! She stands for the farrier, loads, stands tied, and baths. Icee is broke to ride but due to an injury can't compete. She has been to playdays and I have taught lessons on her. Icee is very calm and gentle. She makes a great broodmare. Her filly is on our property. I have other horses for sale. You can go to allbreedpedigree and it will bring up her pedigree. I also have more pictures and some video of her...
NO TRADES PLEASE
link: AQHA Go Icee Baby
--------------------
they want $1500 for her. she has "awesome" conformation, but they dont post pictures of how awesome it is...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That one gelding's conformations is...beyond unfortunate. Poor guy. :-/


----------



## hisangelonly

PLEASE DO NOT FLAG, I NEED TO SELL THIS FILLY DUE TO ILLNESS.

2011 AQHA chestnut filly for sale. She is super smart, and easy to train. She halter broke super fast with very little resistance. She has a beautiful head, great neck, and great hip structure. Although her winter coat seems to look sorrel, she was dark like a copper penny during the summer, with gorgeous dapples. She is certainly a head turner. Not to mention, she has serious cowy horses in her background: Docs Okie Quixote, Dry Doc, Pep Tivio, Doc Clabber, Poco Pine, Peppy San, etc. We have her dam and sire onsite, as well as two full sisters, one a bay roan, and one a red roan that is turning gray. All have proven to be extremely athletic and cowy. She is an easy keeper, like her parents and her siblings, and is light on grain and hay. This is a bargain for the bloodlines, and you can start her the right way.

Sire's bloodlines: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/dry+bar+jimmy
Dam's bloodlines: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/okie+dosey+pablo

These pictures certainly don't do her justice, becuase you can't see how great she moves, and how sweet she really is. Please call for more information, or email us. We will be more than happy to tell you more, or set up a time to meet her. $300 obo. The last picture is of her sire.
link: 2011 AQHA cowbred filly
------------------
i really see nothing special about this filly. she is cheap though


----------



## hisangelonly

oh okay i was just wondering if that was okay. 20 seems kind of old to have babies. then again i dont breed horses. yeah the gelding that "rides the best ever" looks pretty bad...


----------



## hisangelonly

this is an amazing mare. You don't find one like this every day!!! Nice looking, stocky build with a big hip, nice friendly disposition and a good all around mare. Stands for mounting and dismounting, rides off with or without others, doesn't spook, doesn't run back to the barn-this is a honey of a mare. She has a good handle, and never requires a warm-up. Her biggest vice is there is only one of her. 
link: palomino mare
---------------
she looks weird. it looks like her front legs bend to and fro...plus she is very fat. there might as well be two of her...maybe she is in foal?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She's just muscled funny up front, it looks like. Although her conformation is *almost* as unfortunate as that gelding's.


----------



## hisangelonly

Brie" is a 1998 Trakehner/Appendix cross. She is chestnut with a blaze and stands about 15.3hh. 

She has experience in hunter/jumper, eventing, and (mostly recently) dressage. She had two months of full-time dressage training with Mary Claeys in early 2010. I work full time and am also a full time student, so Brie has been out of work for quite a while. She is rusty and out of shape and will need someone to bring her back into top form. 

She has great ground manners and is easy to handle. She cross-ties, bathes, clips, lunges with voice commands, rides bareback. No kick/buck/bite, she is very sweet natured. She is well behaved for the vet and farrier and gets along with other horses. She loads no problem in a slant or open trailer, but needs work in a straight-load. She is currently stalled at night and turned out during the day, but she has been in full-time pasture board before and did well. She goes barefoot and has never needed shoes. Her feet are very good. Current on deworming, trims, fall shots, and coggins. I have no papers on her, but her sire is Harper and she is out of a TB/QH mare. 

She can be nervous in new situations, so she would do best with a quiet, intermediate rider who can help her be confident. She is a sensitive and athletic horse that excels when in consistent work. She has a soft mouth and works well off leg. 

The dressage and winter clipped pictures are from 2010, and the jumping pictures are from about 5 years ago. 

I've owned Brie since she was four years old. A wonderful home is my top priority for her. I recently moved out on my own and owning a horse is no longer financially feasible. She needs to find a new home by the end of October. 
link: --REDUCED-- Trakehner Cross Mare - 15.3hh English Eventing Dressage
---------------------
there's got to be a catch here..


----------



## hisangelonly

8 year old momma and one and a half year old baby need to sell asking 500 for the pair will trade for dirtbikes I do not have the time they need to have if interested please email thanks 
-------------
well that is pretty blunt :/


----------



## hisangelonly

5 yr. old APHA Triple's Titan Filly

wow she has some wierd looking back legs


----------



## hisangelonly

Flashy Quarter Horse Colt

how is he flashy? He has no front end whatsoever.


----------



## hisangelonly

Quarter Horse

please learn english before you move here! wow! 
--------------------------------------------

I have a 3 year old quarter horse she is very nice horse anybody can ride her your kids can ride her she is very well train for binger riders or expression riders she is a racing horse. your can use her to 

ride or to race. I race her ones and she win 1st place by two bodys and a half so she is a good racing horse or if your just looking for a horse to ride in your spare time she is good for that to.

I'm silling her cause i just go anther job and i dont have time to ride her and she needs someone who can gave her attention. It hurt me to sell her but i have to.

I'm asking for $6500 OBO


----------



## hisangelonly

This is Cooter, he is a 2007 AQHA bay gelding. He is very quiet and easy going. He does not have a lot of rides on him but all the rides have been good rides and no buck. He is not afraid of cows and is a smooth moving horse. He is UTD on coggins, wormer and shots. He stands about 14.2 has good bone and confirmation. This is a great deal on a little prospect -- he is ready to go anyway you want -- trail, rope team sorting or penning. $1600 
link: Bay Gelding rides well

---------------------------
haha. Cooter.


----------



## hisangelonly

2 horses for sale

that little colt looks so miserable..


----------



## sabowin

Yeah, that "filly's" (aren't they a mare when they're 5?) legs look like what a five-year-old would draw. I'm guessing the colt counts as flashy because he has "chrome"--a blaze and two socks.


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> She's just muscled funny up front, it looks like. Although her conformation is *almost* as unfortunate as that gelding's.


i know she just isnt that pretty to me. she is very fat though.


----------



## hisangelonly

sabowin said:


> Yeah, that "filly's" (aren't they a mare when they're 5?) legs look like what a five-year-old would draw. I'm guessing the colt counts as flashy because he has "chrome"--a blaze and two socks.


yep a 5 yr old is definitely considered a mare. her hocks are crazy looking. I would like to see what her job ends up being. Back yard brood mare? most likely. Yeah i guess any white markings are "chrome". He has terrible conformation. hopefully someone will geld him.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

hisangelonly said:


> Quarter Horse
> 
> please learn english before you move here! wow!
> --------------------------------------------


Hm, this is just straight rude. The person *is* writing in English, and I would laugh my all american butt off if the person writing the add is ....someone who didn't "move here" at all. 
xD


----------



## amp23

I do agree, though, that if you live here, you should know how to read/write English. At least the ad is understandable though..


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> I do agree, though, that if you live here, you should know how to read/write English. At least the ad is understandable though..


thank you. I hate going to garage sales only to find that nobody speaks english. This horse is most likely lame. They most likely race her at someone's house, not a well known track. and come on, a "kid safe 3 year old race horse"? that is about as credible as a "kid safe stallion". I live like 20 minutes from these people. I know what they do. It is not pretty.


----------



## hisangelonly

expression rider is not the same as experienced rider haha. that just caught me off guard for a second. so did her $6500 price tag.


----------



## hisangelonly

demonwolfmoon said:


> Hm, this is just straight rude. The person *is* writing in English, and I would laugh my all american butt off if the person writing the add is ....someone who didn't "move here" at all.
> xD


I was born in Northern Cali. but now i live in Texas where our two main languages are English and, recently, spanish. Here, racial jokes are not taken very seriously. my parents have respected hispanic friends who make ******* jokes. I am surrounded by Illegal immigrants who do not know our laws and treat their horses like replaceable objects. They use illegal spurs and make their horses' mouths bleed with snaffle bits. and of course the police dont do anything about it and humane society cant do anything because it is not in "city limits". It infuriates me. Do not buy a horse from these people. Most of them do not take their horses to vets and most of them dont know what a coggins test is. It is seriously bad down here. It is like the horse abuse capital of the USA.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> I was born in Northern Cali. but now i live in Texas where our two main languages are English and, recently, spanish. *Here, racial jokes are not taken very seriously. my parents have respected hispanic friends who make ******* jokes.* I am surrounded by Illegal immigrants who do not know our laws and treat their horses like replaceable objects. They use illegal spurs and make their horses' mouths bleed with snaffle bits. and of course the police dont do anything about it and humane society cant do anything because it is not in "city limits". It infuriates me. Do not buy a horse from these people. Most of them do not take their horses to vets and most of them dont know what a coggins test is. It is seriously bad down here. It is like the horse abuse capital of the USA.


The problem is that we aren't where you are and a lot of us take offense to blanket statements made in poor taste such as you have made. I lived in Tucson for six years and was married into a Hispanic family for three and a half years. My ex-in-laws may not have spoken great English, but they at least tried...much in the same way the person who wrote the ad you are referring to is trying. At least the ad is written in English, which indicates the person who wrote it at least TRIED to learn the language of the country where they now live. 

Also, the things you've cited, such as no coggins tests and no veterinary care, are not a part of Hispanic culture. Most of the people who immigrate could not (and still cannot, in most cases) afford veterinary care. They grew up on farms where a horse was ridden until it was not usable anymore. If it was sick, you put it in a stall and hoped it got better, and if it didn't, well, you had another mount you could use...or you tried home remedies on it. My ex-husband was born in Hermosillo, MX, as were his parents. His dad worked on a family ranch until he married my ex's mom and they immigrated (legally) to the US. When I was married, we talked about getting horses and my father-in-law heard us talking one day. I had mentioned something about shots, farrier costs, coggins tests, vet care, and other incidentals of horse ownership that cost money. He looked at me like I was insane and said that he could trim the horse's hooves himself for free and that was all that was needed. 

I'm not saying that all Hispanic people are like my in-laws, because I know they aren't (I'm not that naive). However, to make blanket statements implying that all Hispanic immigrants (illegal or legal) are horse abusers and don't know how to handle a horse properly...and won't learn English...is beyond rude and is borderline racist, regardless of how many people you know who don't take racial jokes seriously. 

The point of this whole rant is to watch what you say on the internet. You are on an international forum, not sitting at home among your friends where you can freely make racial slurs and laugh at them. Have a little respect for people who are trying to better their lives by coming to this country.

Also, as an aside, I doubt anyone is considering buying a horse from these people, so your little "warning" is null and void...and I'm not quite sure what the point of it was, to be honest.


----------



## dee

hisangelonly said:


> 5 yr. old APHA Triple's Titan Filly
> 
> wow she has some wierd looking back legs


Wow! And I thought my Dancer was badly sickle hocked!


----------



## jannette

TurnNBurn625 said:


> why would you give someone a "baby" horse. that spells a disaster to me. lol


 
yep that's what i was thinking lol....


----------



## Quariesian

ponyboy said:


> That's not bad for an Andalusian.


Especially for all of the training they claim the horse has had as well. I know Andalusians can be quite pricey.


----------



## Quariesian

hisangelonly said:


> Quarter Horse
> 
> please learn english before you move here! wow!
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a 3 year old quarter horse she is very nice horse anybody can ride her your kids can ride her she is very well train for binger riders or expression riders she is a racing horse. your can use her to
> 
> ride or to race. I race her ones and she win 1st place by two bodys and a half so she is a good racing horse or if your just looking for a horse to ride in your spare time she is good for that to.
> 
> I'm silling her cause i just go anther job and i dont have time to ride her and she needs someone who can gave her attention. It hurt me to sell her but i have to.
> 
> I'm asking for $6500 OBO


 Haha, "binger rider". I don't know why, but I laughed when I read that. xD That and "silling her".


----------



## SarahAnn

hisangelonly said:


> Nice ranch gelding who rides the best ever. Gentle, anyone can ride him, handles great with a sweet little short lope. current coggins, This is a good good beginner friendy gelding
> You will love this horse
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> he rides the best ever? and they've ridden every horse, I assume? He looks pretty butt high, too. kind of unproportional...he doesnt have much of a front end :/ maybe it is just me though




I don't think he's too awful but high. I actually think I am in love with him. I am a sucker for belly spots. Where is he? LMBO listen to me... I'm out of control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette

SarahAnn said:


> I don't think he's too awful but high. I actually think I am in love with him. I am a sucker for belly spots. Where is he? LMBO listen to me... I'm out of control.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

u sound like me lol, my mother sent me a poster of a girl standing in a circle of horses, the girl saying to herself "i dont need another horse, i dont need another horse"  :lol:


----------



## diggerchick

5 yr old reg standarbred mare REDUCED - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta kind of dumb.


----------



## Endiku

Own a daughter of peptoboonsmalp

Selling a 4 year old red roan filly (granddaughter of Peptoboonsmal). She's been in Reining training, but is extremly cowy and could go any direction. She's smart and beautiful. Easy to train. She naturally loves to stop. Sound and no vices. Selling due to lack of time.

*This one isn't that funny, but Peptoboonsmal? Is there really a QH stud out there named that? XD I love it. Also love the fact that the mare 'naturally loves to stop'*

black and white pain horse

Boss is a 12 year old black and white paint. He rides good. He also loads, leads, ties, trims and worms fine too. One blue eye and one brown eye. Only asking 600obo...just want to get him off our feed bill. Call or text ---.---.----

*What feed bill?  poor dear, actually looks like a decent horse who fell into the hands of the wrong person. He needs some groceries!*

Sonkeys, and 250.00 cash

6 donkeys to good home and 250.00cash in your pocket!!!
you load your trailer
call for details ,NO texts or E-mails

*Correct me if I'm wrong, but they're basically paying me to take their donkeys? They must be real pains in the...oh. nevermind.*

Free nice sorrel gelding

Nice looking 9yr gelding, very gentle, no kick, no bite, broke to ride, I've had him for about 3 months, he was injured when i got him i nursed him back to health, I've rode him 4 times but after constant canter n hard work sometimes he limbs from right rear leg sometimes he does fine, I have several horses so will give him free to a good home , his color is sorrel , big boy 15 1/2 h. tall . I think he would do good with some one that rides light n doesnt care about a super athlete. this horse will go n go if u ask him, he will not slow down even when it seems his tired n he will go slow if u want slow or fast if u want fast, he is easy to stop. I was told by the person that i got him form that he had not been ridden in a long time , so no i would not put a small child on him, unless he is going to be led n ponied by an adult. 

*Holy run on sentance, batman! And look, he sometimes limb(p)s from right rear leg sometimes he does fine. Can anyone spell still-lame? Poor guy.*


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I love the donkey one! Too cute!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This one made me angry. This poor filly is only 18-months-old and they're already riding her?! And that chick isn't small, either. *le sigh*

1.5yr APHA filly
"Ruby" is a Paint Horse filly (mare), she was born June19, 2010. The Dam is a dark brown registered breeding stock Paint, the Sire is a buckskin registered breeding stock Paint. The paperwork is ready to be sent in for her registration with APHA. Her color is hard to describe, more of a chocolaty/bronze/brown/grullo? She is SUPER sweet, gentle and quiet, not spooky, will go into, through and over anything, she ties and cross-ties, stands for the farrier, loads, bathes and you can already sit on her and she'll carry you around the property. She is used to tractors, dogs & cats, ATVs, flags, music, children, trucks/trailers. 



 Location: Prescott Valley
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests






























---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ponyboy

Oh boy...



> ***NEED HER SOLD ASAP. SHE DOES NOT RESPECT WOOD FENCE.
> she does respect the pagewire and electric - won't even go near either one.
> 
> we have a little piece of wood fencing that she keeps breaking down and we can't have all 7 horses on the road, nor have an accident waiting to happen with a 2 1/2 year old running around unafraid. MUST GO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 7 years old, jet black with blaze, snip and 3 socks. just dewormed and trimmed (11/18/2011) and shots only due in April.
> 
> road safe, beginner safe (although she is strong - find a noseband that fits her and you're good!), listens very well under saddle, leads (use the chain over her nose.. she IS big and strong), ties, cross ties, bathes, sprays, loads, etc.
> 
> Does better with men handlers. Great husband horse!


----------



## PerchiesKisses

> I have a red roan registered QH gelding for sale...He is 8 years old...Broke western...But has been ridden english in the past...He is a trail horse ONLY!!!!...
> Registered name: Romeo King Cutter
> 
> He can be a nervous horse at times, but once out on the trails he just loves it and settles right down...Loves attention...But he really only likes woman...He is very stand offish to men...He is a one on one horse...
> 
> He stands approx 15.1hh...He is UTD on vaccines, good for the farrier(every 6 weeks), ties,trailers well...He lives outside...Is an easy keeper...Lives in a mixed herd right now and gets along with everyone...100% sound with no vices...
> 
> If you are looking for a show horse he isn't the one for what you are looking for...If you are looking to just go out on a nice trail ride once and awhile or all the time he will do well...He has had a bad experience in the past with trying to train for showing and has gone very sour to it...
> And when I say he is nervous at times, he won't bolt or anything like that...He just shakes and will jump to the side a little until he knows things are ok...But, he is a very smart boy and if he gets the time to go out alot he will get past that...I just don't have the time that he deserves...
> 
> I am asking 2500 obo for him...I will only let him go to the best home I think is suitable for him...


 
I can respect people disclosing all the information about their horses, but sometimes I think people should give their horse some credit... and if your selling him for anything over $1500 I think the horse should not have so many "but he won't do this, this, this, this, and this.."

This horse sounds perfect so long as you're an experienced woman who doesn't want to do anything but trail ride and wants to put lots of time into a horse that is double the asking price of non-flighty trail mounts...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My favorite part is that he "lives outside." As opposed to what? Living in your bedroom with you?


----------



## SarahAnn

instead of in a stall, I would assume. Hahaha that just reminded me of the time I brought a horse inside the house... I was a teenager and expecting a reaction. Instead my mom looked at me as calm as could be and said "would you mind taking the horse outside?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabowin

Has this one already been posted? If not, there are way too many people trying to offload "baby horses" on gullible parents to give their children for Christmas:

Your kids want a baby horse? CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## SkyeAngel

hisangelonly said:


> 2 horses for sale
> 
> that little colt looks so miserable..



....they're both female but one's a colt?


----------



## diggerchick

SkyeAngel said:


> ....they're both female but one's a colt?


Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Not a for sale ad, but this has got to be one of the better "for Stud" adds out there:

IMMA MARSHMELLOW will be ready for stud 2012 spring - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury


----------



## BCtazzie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Whoa, ugly! And what, pray tell, is a "prision"? Unless they mean "freisian"?
> 
> Horse Half Draft /Prision
> Horse for sale half Draft/ Prision 13 years old Good with kids good to ride just don't have time for it no more $350 obo
> 
> call Jesse (559) 363-0752
> 
> 
> 
> Location: madera
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


it's kinda like a mullet "horse in the front, pony at the back" yet you just can not look away.....


----------



## Quariesian

Yeah, he looks huge in the front and small in the back. xD A little unbalanced much?


----------



## dee

This one is just pathetic - I think I posted the original add for this poor baby as well. I sure wish they had more than just sandals on the little bitty girl riding the pony...
*poa poa poa - $250 (Tulsa )*

Date: 2011-11-23, 11:28AM CST



She isnt ready for heavy riders until next year. She is pretty gentle pony just started training to ride, 4 year old granddaughter in the video riding her.
Call or text xxx-xxx-xxx. Price reduced from $450 to $250. 




click link to see video 


Location: Tulsa
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Ray MacDonald

PerchiesKisses said:


> Not a for sale ad, but this has got to be one of the better "for Stud" adds out there:
> 
> IMMA MARSHMELLOW will be ready for stud 2012 spring - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury


Sad looking stud.... I find it funny that they think "half brother" will look the same... Not even full brothers looks the same..


----------



## smrobs

Endiku said:


> Own a daughter of peptoboonsmalp
> 
> Selling a 4 year old red roan filly (granddaughter of Peptoboonsmal). She's been in Reining training, but is extremly cowy and could go any direction. She's smart and beautiful. Easy to train. She naturally loves to stop. Sound and no vices. Selling due to lack of time.
> 
> *This one isn't that funny, but Peptoboonsmal? Is there really a QH stud out there named that? XD I love it. Also love the fact that the mare 'naturally loves to stop'*


Peptoboonsmal
LOL, the Pepto line is one of the bigger names in cutting. I would snatch that mare up in a heartbeat if I had that kind of money just laying around.


----------



## Endiku

smrobs said:


> Peptoboonsmal
> LOL, the Pepto line is one of the bigger names in cutting. I would snatch that mare up in a heartbeat if I had that kind of money just laying around.


Not bad!  I just can't get over that name though. It's great! xD


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PerchiesKisses said:


> Not a for sale ad, but this has got to be one of the better "for Stud" adds out there:
> 
> IMMA MARSHMELLOW will be ready for stud 2012 spring - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury


Wow. What a way to promote your sorry-looking stud colt. All muddied up in your junked-up backyard in his winter woolies. Makes me just want to run out and breed any mare I have to him. *rolls eyes*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Love this one. I'll trade you my rearer that I'm terrified of for your kid safe, dead broke horse. There's a great deal if I've ever heard one!

trade paint mare for "kid safe" horse

I have a beautiful sorrel/white 16yr old mare I would like to trade for a so called "bomb proof" horse. I am not an experienced rider and need a horse I can ride on trails with confidence. Though I am 41, think of me as a 5yr old beginner.

Pros-"Ginger" is 15h, beautiful and sweet. Wonderful ground manners. Picks up all feet, trailers well, stands tied, soft mouth, neck and leg reins. Easy to tack up, leads peacefully, loves attention, has a comfortable trot. Healthy and good feet. Loves to be ridden. Good on trails.

Cons-"Ginger" REARED ON ME!!!! Though I stayed on her, I am now terrified of her. I called her previous owner to see if she had ever done that with her. She said she had a couple of times but she corrected it with a crop between the ears. Unfortunately, that is NOt something I have the experience or even the slightest desire to try to fix. 

I have ridden her with no problems before this happened but my fear is keeping me from getting back on her again. I have one other horse and a donkey. I would give your "kids horse" a wonderful, loving home with many treats and lots of attention if you are willing to trade for my "spunky Ginger" 
Thank you so much for reading. If you or anyone you know may have what I'm looking for please call Angie 480-232-4452





 Location: Apache Junction
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Shenandoah

PerchiesKisses said:


> Not a for sale ad, but this has got to be one of the better "for Stud" adds out there:
> 
> IMMA MARSHMELLOW will be ready for stud 2012 spring - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury


What is a "hunter dressage ring"?


----------



## twh

"This horse is a unbelievable almost 2 year old gelding. He is bomb proof would make a great kids horse, lesson horse or beginner horse. He is still growing. Perfect on trails, roads, arena, etc.ties, loads, trailers, bathes, and good with farrier. Bought thinking he would be my kind of horse but he is way to calm. Looking for more of a barrel horse prospect I would put any age kid on Tex like I said he is bomb proof"


----------



## twh

Wanted to add that the photos of this yearling show him tacked up, but not being ridden.


----------



## HollyBubbles

twh said:


> Wanted to add that the photos of this yearling show him tacked up, but not being ridden.


 Ugh yeah that's pretty annoying.. Does anyone else also find it irritating when people advertise a horse, the main picture is of them being ridden or jumped etc, but then you get into the add and the horse is either "only suitable as a paddock mate" or "unsound so retired to be a broodmare" or something of the likes. that really annoys the heck out of me.

Otherwise they advertise a foal and only have photos of the Sire or dam... No foal.


----------



## smrobs

^^Or they claim the horse has all this great training and has done all these amazing things but the best picture they can come up with is the horse standing in a pasture, covered in mud :think:.


----------



## twh

I was more concerned about them claiming to be riding this "bombproof" yearling and even taking him on roads and trails. He looked pretty darn tiny under all that tack in those photos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh

My phone double posted


----------



## HollyBubbles

great games and jumping pony | Trade Me

14.1hh Grey mare 15 years old. Good games and jumper. walks well. To ne sold to able rider only. $1900 

-Can you spare the information? Really, that's all you can say?


----------



## Shenandoah

"Reg. Filly 8 years old working on basic hunter, simple dressage and jumping small courses. She will be best with an intermed. rider, as she is delightfully responsive. Special consideration in pricing to a super match. We would like to see her excel. Owner is oldish with health issues."


An 8 year old filly???


----------



## dee

Maybe the owner thinks of her as a filly because she has never been bred?


----------



## hisangelonly

500$ obo
She is ridable .. good for kids ..turns really fast like for barrel racing .. n she's great for riding around. She is real tall! I think 16-17hands not sure but she is a beuty.. She needs her nails done but everything else is fine 
link: White horse
------------

she needs her nails done. that is a lot of nail polish. haha. oh and shes real tall...they think. she really isnt that pretty


----------



## hisangelonly

This Horse Will Buck!

Time to try a different training method? or saddle, maybe??


----------



## hisangelonly

Horse free to good home
---
well, maybe you need a new trainer. especially if they're telling you the horse needs a novice rider...


----------



## hisangelonly

welch pony
--

grape flavored? i didnt know welches made ponies too


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Those are good ones hisangelonly! The Welch er... Welsh is really cute! I'd buy him!


----------



## MicKey73

Shenandoah said:


> "Reg. Filly 8 years old working on basic hunter, simple dressage and jumping small courses. She will be best with an intermed. rider, as she is delightfully responsive. Special consideration in pricing to a super match. We would like to see her excel. Owner is oldish with health issues."


Delightfully responsive, huh? 

And I'm sure the current owner is thrilled hey were referred to as 'oldish' and outed about having health issues. Now I'm curious what constitutes 'oldish'...... I may resemble that!


----------



## hisangelonly

haha the horse needs her nails done. There are kid ponies people are trying to sell for $3000 too!


----------



## twh

"We have a gelding that has been used on the ranch extensively. Here is a picture with our 3 year old on him last night. He has not been saddled for at least 3 months and we did not move him around at all before she got on him!!! He is 17 years old but has not been used that hard and should last for another 17 years. He is a very easy keeper and can be in a pen or turned out with a group of horses. Is not a fighter at all. We live on a 23 section ranch and you are welcome to come try him. Guaranteed not to buck!!! He has a great temperament and anyone can ride him that has ridden before. Not lazy but is not nervous. He does what he is asked and you cannot tire him out. We have had our 3 year old on him and then he has gone to work with the men. No vices, great to shoe, haul, tie, bathe, etc. You can ride off by himself or as a group and he is the same. We have too many horses on the ranch and he is the one who does not have another job. You can rope on him in the pasture or drag calves to the fire on him. Very light mouth and neck rein. Please call for a great horse. Approx. 15 hds and 1050 lbs. Very stout and solid. Please call $750 or any first reasonable offer from a good home."


----------



## blush

^^ WTF.

Somebody needs to be shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Ray MacDonald said:


> Those are good ones hisangelonly! The Welch er... Welsh is really cute! I'd buy him!


i know he is a cutie haha i would geld him though


----------



## hisangelonly

by saying sections do they mean 23 acres? if so, that is not a big ranch. why would they put their 3 year old on a horse that hasnt been ridden in a while and wasnt lunged or anything before riding? maybe they are lying and the horse is ridden hard every day and they propped that kid up there after a day of riding him haha. wouldnt suprise me


----------



## MicKey73

*I HAVE A NICE BEAUTIFUL APINDIX MARE FOR LEASE. - $350 (Higley/Gilbert,AZ.)*

Date: 2011-11-27, 9:22AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


MY MARE HAS BEEN IN PARAIDS SHE IS NOT AFRAID OF CARS OR LOUD NOSIES OR DOGS REALLY NOTHING! I'AM GONNA LEASE HER SHE IS A HIGH DOLLOR HORSE! SO I EXCEPT FOR HER TO BE TREATED VERY NICE! SHE WILL BE KEPT HERE ON MY PROPERTY SHE WILL ONLY RIDE IN A 3 HORSE SLANT SHE IS 16 HANDS HIGH. IF YOU WISH TO SEE HER YOU NEED TO MAKE APPOINMENT MY NAME IS BRENDA YOU MAY REACH ME AT HOME xxxxxxxx OR MY CELL xxxxxxxxx. YOU MAY CALL AT ANY TIME. SHE IS A VERY LOVING HORSE!


----------



## Arksly

Kato(cat-o) reg.12 yr paint.Excellent Pick-up horse - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

Christmas Sale:Kids horses are hard to find &Make a profit, - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton
Just an odd one.....


----------



## jannette

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Love this one. I'll trade you my rearer that I'm terrified of for your kid safe, dead broke horse. There's a great deal if I've ever heard one!
> 
> trade paint mare for "kid safe" horse
> 
> 
> lol ya i bet they would...:wink: just the other day i was thinking Hmmmm i wish i could find a rearing horse i could trade my great horse for lol..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> 500$ obo
> She is ridable .. good for kids ..turns really fast like for barrel racing .. n she's great for riding around. She is real tall! I think 16-17hands not sure but she is a beuty.. She needs her nails done but everything else is fine
> link: White horse
> ------------
> 
> she needs her nails done. that is a lot of nail polish. haha. oh and shes real tall...they think. she really isnt that pretty


That is classic! I don't think I've ever heard of a horse's hooves being referred to as "nails" before. lol



hisangelonly said:


> This Horse Will Buck!
> 
> Time to try a different training method? or saddle, maybe??


Nice that they include pics of him bucking, so you can tell if his bucking is suited to your style. :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Arksly said:


> Christmas Sale:Kids horses are hard to find &Make a profit, - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton
> Just an odd one.....


That stallion is gorgeous! But their add is more than a bit...odd.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, I wasn't quite sure what to make of this one.

5yo mare is eight-months-pregnant, they're selling her as a white QH/arab cross (I think that's what the title means), but they picture a black horse...and she's owned by a 6yo who will show you how to "raid" (ride?) her?!  And I'm not even remotely sure what a "toro breth" is (unless they mean some kind of bull, since "toro" is bull in Spanish).

Horse1/4 mile whit Arabian and toro breth
Its a beatifull horse
5 years old 8mounts pregnet
Its my sons horse he is 6 years old he can show u how to raid it

7 mounts old toro breth$$$500




 Location: las vegas nv
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

I think they are trying to sell 2 different horses in their ad.

The first being the QHxArab (horse 1/4 "with" arab) and the second being a TB weanling.

Either those folks are not even somewhat knowledgeable in the English language (if that's the case, they may have let the 6 year old write the ad) or they are just ignorant hicks that make the human race look bad.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> I think they are trying to sell 2 different horses in their ad.
> 
> The first being the QHxArab (horse 1/4 "with" arab) and the second being a TB weanling.
> 
> Either those folks are not even somewhat knowledgeable in the English language (if that's the case, they may have let the 6 year old write the ad) or they are just ignorant hicks that make the human race look bad.


Yeah, I got the QH/arab (wouldn't have guessed the "with" part, though lol), but not sure how they got "toro breth" out of thoroughbred. I mean, I see it now that you pointed it out, but yeesh!

As far as the language barrier (whether it be because they don't speak English or they're hicks)...all I can say is YIKES and I'm not sure which reason would be "better."


----------



## amp23

Yeah I didn't understand half of that posting.. Not sure exactly what they're selling :/ at least understand and be able to write english before typing up something public like that


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Arksly said:


> Kato(cat-o) reg.12 yr paint.Excellent Pick-up horse - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


That actually looks like a good horse.... If only I had some info on whether it is a gelding or mare or how well trained it is... What's a pick-up horse? Like a pick up truck?? LOL

And what does "buy a good one" mean??


----------



## brandilion

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, I wasn't quite sure what to make of this one.
> 
> 5yo mare is eight-months-pregnant, they're selling her as a white QH/arab cross (I think that's what the title means), but they picture a black horse...and she's owned by a 6yo who will show you how to "raid" (ride?) her?!  And I'm not even remotely sure what a "toro breth" is (unless they mean some kind of bull, since "toro" is bull in Spanish).
> 
> Horse1/4 mile whit Arabian and toro breth
> Its a beatifull horse
> 5 years old 8mounts pregnet
> Its my sons horse he is 6 years old he can show u how to raid it
> 
> 7 mounts old toro breth$$$500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: las vegas nv
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


OK here's your translation:

"For sale: 5 year old QH/Arabian/Thoroughbred cross mare, due to foal in February. She is my 6 year old son's horse and he will be willing to give you a riding demonstration.
We also have a 7 month old Thoroughbred for sale. I'm not exactly sure if it's a colt or a filly but maybe you can figure it out when you come to look. Please bring $500 for that one."

:lol:


----------



## demonwolfmoon

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yeah, I got the QH/arab (wouldn't have guessed the "with" part, though lol), but not sure how they got "toro breth" out of thoroughbred.


I think I get it. I wouldn't have gotten it unless someone hadn't pointed it out but:

The TH sound in "thoroughbred" would be silent if you were speaking spanish. 
TOH-RO BreT (the d and t are similar).


----------



## Shenandoah

Ray MacDonald said:


> That actually looks like a good horse.... If only I had some info on whether it is a gelding or mare or how well trained it is... What's a pick-up horse? Like a pick up truck?? LOL
> 
> And what does "buy a good one" mean??


I've usually heard the term pick-up horse used to refer to those horses in the rodeos who are ridden up alongside the bucking bronco so the cowboy can hop off without falling to the ground.


----------



## Carolineeeee

just spotted this on craigslist


"EXCELLENT ROWDY YANKEE BLOOD LINES. TROTTER, 17.5 HANDS TALL, BEY MARE. THIS HORSE IS GENTLE AS A BABY. HARNESS AND SADDLE BROKE! ECONOMIC HARDSHIP FORCES SALE PLEASE CALL FOR MORE DETAILS"

17.5 hands? bey?
lololololol


----------



## StarfireSparrow

*2 year old Haflinger*

_
I have a two year old haflinger colt. He is very well natured, comes to you in the pasture. I have not worked him yet, I bought him and they said they have hooked him up. I havent had the time to work him to even see if he works, this is the reason I am selling him. I have had him 6 months and I have done nothing with him. If you would like to come look at him I will be willing to work him to see what he does, I dont think he will be much of a problem. I know who his mom and dad are and he is out of good horse both of them work. I will post pictures of him tomarrow._

Okay, so after the horrid grammar and spelling, all I have to say is "what?" I am gonna go out on a limb and guess they are talking about driving him, with the "hooked up" reference. 

"Does he work?" "No sir, I am afraid he needs new batteries."


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

"hi i am looking for a free horse if u have a good trile horse and need to find a good home. or u r whating a good home for u horese befor winter i am what u r looking for i lost my job and hade to sale my horses and i am back and ready to get back in the saddle plz do not trun me down if u have any thing u what to ask me ask me. 
the horse must bee??
trile ride abowl
must between 3 to 10 
or if u have one that u haveint ride in a year or two that is ok 
must seend pic and info on the horse 
plz help me out thanks if u do not what to tack u horese to a kill farm look me up "

Whating a Free horse


----------



## smrobs

:-? Wow.


----------



## amp23

Hm.. Suggesting getting an education and learning how to spell very basic words before a taking on a horse.... People amaze me. :-?


----------



## demonwolfmoon

amp23 said:


> Hm.. Suggesting getting an education and learning how to spell very basic words before a taking on a horse.... People amaze me. :-?


Well, I would say a "decent" overall education isn't necessary to own a horse but...
um...
at least... *some* education might be necessary to keep a job! 0.o


----------



## amp23

Yeah, I agree. But it's just amazing to me how illiterate people can be today and still survive in this economy.. I personally would not sell, much less give, someone a horse that had that grammer that bad.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

amp23 said:


> Yeah, I agree. But it's just amazing to me how illiterate people can be today and still survive in this economy.. I personally would not sell, much less give, someone a horse that had that grammer that bad.


Off Topic, but I've decided that the less education and good job history you have, the easier it must be!!!

They screwed up my xfer when we moved to PA from Cali, so I went from 15.50/hr + to 0....for the past...*.three years.* Ive had my wage history laughed at, and I never get a call back. The only time I've heard a comment (outside of the LAUGHTER from the company I worked for...don't ask about that *grumble) was when I handed a manager an application and he saw my wage history. His response "You do know this job pays minimum wage, right?".

DUH. 
I haven't quite gotten down to lying about my wage history and omitting my resume and letters of recommendation but ...man, if I wasn't going to school, maybe I'd try that...and misspelling a few words. Seems to work lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MysterySparrow said:


> *2 year old Haflinger*
> 
> _
> I have a two year old haflinger colt. He is very well natured, comes to you in the pasture. I have not worked him yet, I bought him and they said they have hooked him up. I havent had the time to work him to even see if he works, this is the reason I am selling him. I have had him 6 months and I have done nothing with him. If you would like to come look at him I will be willing to work him to see what he does, I dont think he will be much of a problem. I know who his mom and dad are and he is out of good horse both of them work. I will post pictures of him tomarrow._
> 
> Okay, so after the horrid grammar and spelling, all I have to say is "what?" I am gonna go out on a limb and guess they are talking about driving him, with the "hooked up" reference.
> 
> "Does he work?" "No sir, I am afraid he needs new batteries."


OMG! I have to say that the last thing you said (about him needing new batteries) was exactly what I was thinking through reading that entire ad. I was like, "Ummmmm...are we talking about one of those mechanical horses in front of Walmart or...?"


----------



## amp23

Wow that really sucks.. I got lucky finding my current job (beach trail guide) which requires extra schooling or anything.. So I'm doing that while at college.. Hopefully my years of collge will pay off! (only a freshman now)



demonwolfmoon said:


> Off Topic, but I've decided that the less education and good job history you have, the easier it must be!!!
> 
> They screwed up my xfer when we moved to PA from Cali, so I went from 15.50/hr + to 0....for the past...*.three years.* Ive had my wage history laughed at, and I never get a call back. The only time I've heard a comment (outside of the LAUGHTER from the company I worked for...don't ask about that *grumble) was when I handed a manager an application and he saw my wage history. His response "You do know this job pays minimum wage, right?".
> 
> DUH.
> I haven't quite gotten down to lying about my wage history and omitting my resume and letters of recommendation but ...man, if I wasn't going to school, maybe I'd try that...and misspelling a few words. Seems to work lol.


----------



## dee

This is an accident waiting to happen...and the poor pony is crippled to boot? WTH?

*KIDS PONY - $300 (YUKON)*



Great little kids pony.. He is crippled and has been since birth, but has started many kids on their way to the wonderful world of horses. He is great to lead around for the little ones and for the older ones to ride a little. He doesn't bite, kick or any of those bad habits. Will only go to a good loving family. Call: xxx-xxx-xxxx

Location: YUKON
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## jannette

dee said:


> This is an accident waiting to happen...and the poor pony is crippled to boot? WTH?
> 
> *KIDS PONY - $300 (YUKON)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great little kids pony.. He is crippled and has been since birth, but has started many kids on their way to the wonderful world of horses. He is great to lead around for the little ones and for the older ones to ride a little. He doesn't bite, kick or any of those bad habits. Will only go to a good loving family. Call: xxx-xxx-xxxx
> 
> Location: YUKON
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 
uh ya :shock: not sure what the child sitting backwards proves but why in the world would u be making a crippled horse pack anything around??? what has that taught the kiddies ???


----------



## jannette

lol :lol: not sure this is a horse add but it is very informative.....NOT!


chocolate dapple


----------



## twh

amp23 said:


> Hm.. Suggesting getting an education and learning how to spell very basic words before a taking on a horse.... People amaze me. :-?


It might not be her education --- I wouldn't bet she was sober when she wrote that.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

My goodness.. I have never laughed and wanted to cry, at the same time, SO MUCH in my entire life! Those poor horses.. but my goodness those people are ridiculous!


----------



## SMCLeenie

> lol not sure this is a horse add but it is very informative.....NOT!


And I love how they wrote their phone number at the end!


----------



## twh

SMCLeenie said:


> And I love how they wrote their phone number at the end!


One sees that on Craigslist quite often. They may write their #s that way to prevent bots from picking them up or something.


----------



## amp23

I think that also keeps spam off their phone? Don't know if that's true or not but that's what I've heard


----------



## Arksly

This person must *really* need some money...
Equine Sheath Cleaning - British Columbia Livestock For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia

7 yr old thurbred mare for lease - British Columbia Livestock For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia

The last picture is just lovely...
15.2 Handsome Standardbred Gelding - Langley Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Langley


----------



## Shenandoah

Arksly said:


> This person must *really* need some money...
> Equine Sheath Cleaning - British Columbia Livestock For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia


Actually, that's pretty enterprising. Good for her!
A lot of people don't want to do it themselves, and it's costly to have the vet out.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Shenandoah said:


> Actually, that's pretty enterprising. Good for her!
> A lot of people don't want to do it themselves, and it's costly to have the vet out.


 I dont think i'd do it for only 25.00... lol


----------



## jannette

not 100 % sound but good gaits??? k :? luv it when they say not sound but bla bla..

and im way bad at color but im not seeing the buckskin may be wrong..

Buckskin paint mare in foal/mule


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

jannette said:


> not 100 % sound but good gaits??? k :? luv it when they say not sound but bla bla..
> 
> and im way bad at color but im not seeing the buckskin may be wrong..
> 
> Buckskin paint mare in foal/mule


She looks like a really dark sooty golden buckskin. Her base is more brown than red, like it would be if she was a bay. Pretty horse, though.


----------



## TexasBlaze

Horse AQHA Reg. big bay colt

They want 25000 for a bay colt with "Good bloodlines." I dont care HOW good his bloodlines are. Unless i come back from the future and know he's gonna be the next Poco Bueno he's not worth that much!!

http://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/2731131995.html

He wants that much for his sorrel broodmare as well. @[email protected] Doesnt even say if she's broken or not.


----------



## smrobs

TexasBlaze said:


> Horse AQHA Reg. big bay colt
> 
> They want 25000 for a bay colt with "Good bloodlines." I dont care HOW good his bloodlines are. Unless i come back from the future and know he's gonna be the next Poco Bueno he's not worth that much!!
> 
> horse AQHA reg. mare
> 
> He wants that much for his sorrel broodmare as well. @[email protected] Doesnt even say if she's broken or not.


All I can say is that I pray those are typo's:shock:. I would call those lines mediocre at best. Half the QH's bred these days have PB somewhere in their lines :?. The only weanlings that are bringing that kind of money are the ones directly out of or by winning show horses...and only at select sales.


----------



## TexasBlaze

I thought maybe it was a typo but on BOTH of them... this guy just thinks he's gonna catch someone dumb. I doubt the parents even have show records.

My colt is out of a poco bueno stallion and even though he isnt registered i bet i could get more for him that i could half the registered horses around here because he's got a great attitude and his ground manners are impecable. I doubt i could get 500 for him right now though


----------



## WSArabians

ShutUpJoe said:


> Anyone looking for a nice pertron cross?
> 
> pertron morgan cross 7 year old trail broke gelding 15.2 hands tall jet black in color very pretty horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR The blind riding the blind!
> 
> Hes kid safe if u put him in a round pen just keep reading u c y hes easy for farrier leading loading and catchin. 16 hands hes a blue merle and white color. 14 years old. Trail rides. Need EXPERIENCED horse owmer hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*. only had him for a month was ematiated when i got him. he needs a clean pasture and run. do some research he isnt useless. GOOD home a must!! Price is almost free or trade for a young gaited horse or pony or western saddle. I dont have the rite place for him hes stall kept rite now. call/text8596638297 Hes voice camand knows walk on, step up, step down, woah, and easy down. I REPEAT EXPERINCED HORSE OWNER and HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?


Oh lord. I don't know wether to laugh or cry. :-o


----------



## WSArabians

TexasBlaze said:


> Horse AQHA Reg. big bay colt
> 
> They want 25000 for a bay colt with "Good bloodlines." I dont care HOW good his bloodlines are. Unless i come back from the future and know he's gonna be the next Poco Bueno he's not worth that much!!
> 
> horse AQHA reg. mare
> 
> He wants that much for his sorrel broodmare as well. @[email protected] Doesnt even say if she's broken or not.


THAT'S a broodmare? :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

WSArabians said:


> Oh lord. I don't know wether to laugh or cry. :-o


That made me go :shock: and then .


----------



## WSArabians

Ray MacDonald said:


> That actually looks like a good horse.... If only I had some info on whether it is a gelding or mare or how well trained it is... What's a pick-up horse? Like a pick up truck?? LOL
> 
> And what does "buy a good one" mean??


I'm assuming, due to the penis, it's a gelding or stallion. 
I don't like his shoulder or his front legs. I've seen MUCH worse though!

Are you in the market for a gelding?


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That made me go :shock: and then .


That's about it!


----------



## meganishername

7 year old thoroughbred


She Is a ridable horse she is a thoroughbred 7 years old.She is also pregnate 8 months.Or will trade for a guy horse.


----------



## amp23

Don't know how to spell pregnant and don't know what a gelding is, but they at least spelled thoroughbred right! And it's written again in Spanish.. Haha. Haven't seen that one before (at least on my CL)


----------



## xeventer17

smrobs said:


> All I can say is that I pray those are typo's:shock:. I would call those lines mediocre at best. Half the QH's bred these days have PB somewhere in their lines :?. The only weanlings that are bringing that kind of money are the ones directly out of or by winning show horses...and only at select sales.


If you go on their actual website the mare is advertised for $2500... but the colt is still $25000 :shock:


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

I was watching RFDTV a few days ago and on tv their was an add that said they had a *breading* stallion for stud. I cannot believe the would put an add like that on Television. You only would bread a horse if it was turned into a patty and put on the frying pan. 

Oh some of these are just priceless!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

WSArabians said:


> I'm assuming, due to the penis, it's a gelding or stallion.
> I don't like his shoulder or his front legs. I've seen MUCH worse though!
> 
> Are you in the market for a gelding?


Ahaha! Did NOT see THAT picture 
No, unfortunantly I am going to have to sell both my horses before I go to college


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow, lovely horse-safe fencing you've got there. And I'm REALLY hoping they have a MUCH older daughter than the two pictured because I hope they didn't buy a colt for a child like that.

Simba 6 mo. quarter horse
Simba is a 6 month old quarter horse we bought for our daughter, she wants a horse she can ride now. He is halter broke leads (most of the time) had his feet trimmed about 6 weeks ago. He is very sweet and loving will follow you around in his pen, he will be easy to train, asking 500 obo. Please only contact me if you are serious. 



 Location: coolidge
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow, this mare appears to have no head! 
quarer pain mare for sale or trade 7 y old
llegua 1/4 de milla de venta 0 trato $3500 



 Location: las vegas
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## amp23

I bet she'd be pretty in a better picture of her. And umm what does the ad say?! Haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, she does look like she'd be pretty...if she had a head. lol

The ad says "Quarter horse paint mare for sale or trade $3500" (I'm pretty sure that _llegua_ is mare...my Spanish is a wee bit rusty).


----------



## twh

http://images.craigslist.org/5V05U65X23kf3o83p1bb89520dd79c0b212f9.jpg"Beautiful Male Horse, 8 yrs old. $1000.00 Please call"


----------



## tuktuk

:lol:Yep you see some classic ones!
I find it funny when it says really quiet and you ask them about the horse and they say it comes up in the paddock to me it must be ok.
oh dear!


----------



## WSArabians

Ray MacDonald said:


> Ahaha! Did NOT see THAT picture
> No, unfortunantly I am going to have to sell both my horses before I go to college


LOL
Yep, that helps to identify!

That's a ****ty deal! Hope.you find good homes for them. My sister is selling a cute lil foundation gelding. Sounded like you were looking! Lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thanks, I like to look but not buy


----------



## Rachel7861

haha! i notice things like this all the time. sometimes i want to email the people and ask more questions to see what they come up with....


----------



## lucky2008

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So he's no longer a thoroughbred? What is he now? A quarter horse?

Bay Thoroughbred Horse
*We are selling our approx. 20 year old former Thoroughbred Bay Colored Horse.* He does have Race history but we do not have the details. He is tattoo'ed under his upper lip if you wanted to get that and investigate that further. He has a great temperament and has a beautiful gate. he does need shoed on his front Hooves.

We are not doing 4H any longer and do not have the time to spend the time with him as we would like so would like to see him go to a good home. One that would take care of him and spend time with him. He hasn't been trailered in awhile so not sure how he would do at first.

Although he was a Race Horse his temper is not so. He is very loving and wants to be with you and will follow you around once he gets to know you.

He is a Gelding
He is 16 hands

$100 obo

thanks




 Location: Gilbert
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## csimkunas6

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow, this mare appears to have no head!
> quarer pain mare for sale or trade 7 y old
> llegua 1/4 de milla de venta 0 trato $3500
> 
> 
> 
> Location: las vegas
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


.

Hahahah, now thats my type of horse!!! **** (sarcasm)


----------



## SarahAnn

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yeah, she does look like she'd be pretty...if she had a head. lol
> 
> The ad says "Quarter horse paint mare for sale or trade $3500" (I'm pretty sure that _llegua_ is mare...my Spanish is a wee bit rusty).


She looks like she's gorgeous! I'm curious about her face though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So he's no longer a thoroughbred? What is he now? A quarter horse?
> 
> Bay Thoroughbred Horse
> *We are selling our approx. 20 year old former Thoroughbred Bay Colored Horse.* He does have Race history but we do not have the details. He is tattoo'ed under his upper lip if you wanted to get that and investigate that further. He has a great temperament and has a beautiful gate. he does need shoed on his front Hooves.
> 
> We are not doing 4H any longer and do not have the time to spend the time with him as we would like so would like to see him go to a good home. One that would take care of him and spend time with him. He hasn't been trailered in awhile so not sure how he would do at first.
> 
> Although he was a Race Horse his temper is not so. He is very loving and wants to be with you and will follow you around once he gets to know you.
> 
> He is a Gelding
> He is 16 hands
> 
> $100 obo
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Gilbert
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


He's handsome. I'd pay 100 bucks for him. There must be something wrong... Other then his strange ability to change breeds :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow, this mare appears to have no head!
> quarer pain mare for sale or trade 7 y old
> llegua 1/4 de milla de venta 0 trato $3500
> 
> 
> 
> Location: las vegas
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Holy downhill horse, Batman!!! I would imagine riding her would feel about like sitting on a slippery slope with a big hole at the bottom.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Holy downhill horse, Batman!!! I would imagine riding her would feel about like sitting on a slippery slope with a big hole at the bottom.


That's kind of how it feels riding Aires right now. :wink: lol


----------



## LIL TAQUILA

very funny wow


----------



## jannette

meganishername said:


> 7 year old thoroughbred
> 
> 
> She Is a ridable horse she is a thoroughbred 7 years old.She is also pregnate 8 months.Or will trade for a guy horse.


 
lol i didnt get it at first, thought they ment wanted a horse for a guy...:lol:thats toooo funny!!!


----------



## Arksly

The first picture makes me nervous:
Paint Horse For Stud, Florida, Miami

Not too bad. Are they suggesting that you add a horse to your breeding program that they don't even know what breed what he is. Just black.
:Pony Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Cochrane

One of my biggest pet peeves is when they advertise a miniature stallion as a pasture buddy.
Miniature Horse For Sale, New York, Amenia


----------



## PerchiesKisses

registered paso fino mare fore sale - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury

''As a parent we do what we have to in order to teach our children they DO NOT run the show......*It*is*with great regret that due to my teenage daughter's* attitude*and*head*games*she*is trying to play with her parents, I must offer*Maya for sale.**ETA: before you judge my parenting skills, find out the facts!!!!**it*was HER decision to walk away from her horses.''

I understand that things may not always go well ... but please don't air your dirty Landry on the internet. Also,why would I want the headache of dealing with your family's issues? 

I also find it amusing that the ad says nothing about the horse's abilities,age, or any real stats.


----------



## Just A Quater of a Horse

Beautiful appaloosa gelding! Great for an advanced rider. He was never spade. Great little guy. Can jump and event. Anyone could ride him!!!! 


* I couldn't believe how funny this ad was when I saw it . HAHA!


----------



## DieselPony

Just A Quater of a Horse said:


> Beautiful appaloosa gelding! Great for an advanced rider. He was never spade. Great little guy. Can jump and event. Anyone could ride him!!!!
> 
> 
> * I couldn't believe how funny this ad was when I saw it . HAHA!


I don't get it. Is it a gelding? Or a mare? or a stallion? :?


----------



## Just A Quater of a Horse

They are saying he is a gelding, but then she says he was never "spade" (which I assume she means gelded) soo that would make him a stallion. Obviously, the woman doesn't know what she's talking about it.


----------



## hisangelonly

baby horse!
--------------------
this poor baby! these people dont deserve animals! Why would you "run him into the trailer"? and how do you not know if it is a boy or girl? is she really that scared of you?


----------



## hisangelonly

great horse mare and/or colt
----------
bottom left pic- thats a weird lookin head


----------



## hisangelonly

2002 AQHA Reg. DUN STALLION HORSE - $400 (East, TX)
----------
he doesnt have the conformation to be an AQHA stallion. he just isnt that good looking. maybe thats why hes $400


----------



## amp23

from above link ^^

*great horse mare and/or colt (Dublin, TX)*

Date: 2011-12-04, 3:57PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Make offer
The mare is a dark bay 5 year old, 15+ almost 16 hh mustang mother of one, no papers, best mother and extremely smart
The colt will turn two March 9th is a tri color bay we thank he will be large like his mother, unclipped, so sweet and likes to cuddle and will jump the fence to be with you while your in the yard but has never tried to leave the property, leads, grooms, saddles, very much a pleaser 
Both have been raised with kids and critters of all kinds and very genital with all 
Only finding them a new family because of declined health, its just to hard for my dad and he has finally agreed they need a new family asap to best home offered only they are his kids after all
make an offer we will conceder all as long as you are sincere about giving a good home 
call Bonnie at 254) 413 2342 after noon or email 

I know the price is real low but we want them to go to the best home they can 




*Price is real low?? There's no price posted.. Haha, he's very genital.. And tri color bay?? I see no tri color paint, but I see a bay horse...*


----------



## hisangelonly

Bay Colt
------------
so he will be a great horse because he loves to run


----------



## franknbeans

*nice western riding horse - $500 (Naples )*

Date: 2011-12-05, 3:20PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


This horse is nice 15 hands . Rides and is nice to everything . Might concider trades for stuff that does not eat guns etc. Needs to go to some one who will ride him I do not have the time 

:shock: Doesn't eat GUNS????? Huh?


----------



## amp23

Something that does not eat, [such as] guns, etc..

Punctuation makes a huge difference  haha


----------



## MicKey73

*Why is this child on the horse's head? :shock::shock::shock:*



*dual purpose performance pony and babysitter - $1900 (NW Tucson)*

Date: 2011-12-04, 1:55PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


13.3 HH 12 year old Paint Pony Mare- NOT marish

Knows barrel and poles patterns

jumps courses consistently

Good trail pony

Has been ridden by 7 year old children and adult seniors at beginner level. She is very forgiving and tolerant. More like small horse than pony- very proportionate.

Will consider reasonable offers

I am happy to answer any if not all of your questions you may have- please feel free to call 520-XXXXXXX


Location: NW Tucson
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## mystykat

These are toooo funny! Inspired me to go have a look at some ads


Yearling black molly mule - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## twh

"registerable 2 yr old appy for sale

As a parent we do what we have to in order to teach our children they DO NOT run the show......

It is with great regret that due to my teenage daughter's attitude and head games she is trying to play with her parents, I must offer Spartan for sale.

ETA: before you judge my parenting skills, find out the facts!!!! it was HER decision to walk away from her horses."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

PerchiesKisses said:


> registered paso fino mare fore sale - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury
> 
> ''As a parent we do what we have to in order to teach our children they DO NOT run the show......*It*is*with great regret that due to my teenage daughter's* attitude*and*head*games*she*is trying to play with her parents, I must offer*Maya for sale.**ETA: before you judge my parenting skills, find out the facts!!!!**it*was HER decision to walk away from her horses.''
> 
> I understand that things may not always go well ... but please don't air your dirty Landry on the internet. Also,why would I want the headache of dealing with your family's issues?
> 
> I also find it amusing that the ad says nothing about the horse's abilities,age, or any real stats.





twh said:


> "registerable 2 yr old appy for sale
> 
> As a parent we do what we have to in order to teach our children they DO NOT run the show......
> 
> It is with great regret that due to my teenage daughter's attitude and head games she is trying to play with her parents, I must offer Spartan for sale.
> 
> ETA: before you judge my parenting skills, find out the facts!!!! it was HER decision to walk away from her horses."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


are these ads written by the same person lol


----------



## amp23

Rachel1786 said:


> are these ads written by the same person lol


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Probably ... the individual has 3 ads in my area. One for a black mare,one for a pony and one for a foal. All say the samething
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh

Oh, wow. I hadn't seen the one Perchies had already posted. 

I wonder what those people are up to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jannette

twh said:


> Oh, wow. I hadn't seen the one Perchies had already posted.
> 
> I wonder what those people are up to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
haha maybe they r just trying to embarass their daughter into submission:? i dont think they r going to get any real interest in the horses with that kind of add....i sure wouldnt want to go see a horse in the middle of a family brawl.... "jerry, jerry, jerry!" hehe comes to mind.:shock:


----------



## amp23

*wish I knew what the rest of him looked like... especially if he's being advertised as possibly being a good stud!*



*lots of spots - $500 (woodbine ga)*

Date: 2011-12-02, 8:09PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


beautiful tri colored appy colt for sale 2yrs old and groundwork finished, ready to start your way, beautiful mover and gorgeous
for dressage horse or as a stud for breeding. 912-XXX-XXXX 


Location: woodbine ga
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MicKey73 said:


> *Why is this child on the horse's head? :shock::shock::shock:*
> 
> 
> 
> *dual purpose performance pony and babysitter - $1900 (NW Tucson)*
> 
> Date: 2011-12-04, 1:55PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 13.3 HH 12 year old Paint Pony Mare- NOT marish
> 
> Knows barrel and poles patterns
> 
> jumps courses consistently
> 
> Good trail pony
> 
> Has been ridden by 7 year old children and adult seniors at beginner level. She is very forgiving and tolerant. More like small horse than pony- very proportionate.
> 
> Will consider reasonable offers
> 
> I am happy to answer any if not all of your questions you may have- please feel free to call 520-XXXXXXX
> 
> 
> Location: NW Tucson
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


OMG! I saw that ad and thought it needed to be posted on here, but was too lazy to do it! lol


----------



## redlover01

lol your comment about 1/4 horse and then the other is 3/4 cow made my day


----------



## Courtney

I saw this one on another forum and thought it was too good not to post. Enjoy!



> Konichiwa compadres. Are you looking for the most kick-*** horse that ever lived? If so, look no further. You found him. I’m a 15-year-old professional packer with experience at bad-*** barns in the United States of AMERICA. That’s right! I graduated from Penn National racetrack, and moved to NYC at the tender age of five. After deciding that New York was a ragin’ stink hole, I moved back to Pennsylvania to cultivate more professional experience on the A circuit. Why? So I can pack your *** around the show ring and not have to post **** like this on Craigslist.
> 
> Anyway, so I lost my job in the recession and I have no clue where to live. Honestly, I’ve got three weeks of board left, so I don’t give a rats behind if I have to sleep in your round pen.
> 
> A bit about me: I’m respectful, quiet, clean and I won’t touch any of your ****. If you leave a bucket of oats outside my stall at night, I’m just like, “Sweet Jesus, I better not mess with this ****, because it’s not mine.”
> 
> I’m never lame. I don’t eat much. I’m always ready to work. Heck. I’ll even do ALL THE WORK for you. That’s right! My dad is an international champion and taught me everything there is to know about show jumping. I’ll memorize the course, make ridiculously tight turns, and jump at least six inches higher than the jump. I’ll make you look like a ******* superstar. EVERY. SINGLE. CLASS.
> 
> Don’t want to run at jumps? That’s FANTASTIC! I’ll canter on the slowest 12’ stride you ever imagined and find the distances for you. Imagine all the ribbons you’ll win!
> 
> Do you like trail rides? I LOVE TRAIL RIDES. I can ride the **** out of trails. Water, ditches, gates. Whatever. You want to go there. It’s my life’s mission to take you. Or we don’t have to go on a trail ride ever. It’s completely UP TO YOU!
> 
> A lot of people ask me, “Hey, you’re a Thoroughbred. Are you bat **** crazy?” And, the answer to that question is, no. I’m not crazy. I’m not even judgmental. I LOVE PEOPLE. I want to help human beings for no other reason than they are human regardless of race, religion, sexual preference, or personal hygiene. Pretty cool right?
> 
> I own almost nothing! Last I checked, I had a halter and lead rope with my name on it. I have one pair of shoes. You can HAVE THEM. See?! I’m the most considerate horse you’ve ever met. I’m offering to give you things already!
> 
> Am I interested in your barn? You bet my nomadic *** I am! I only require a bit of grass, four fences, water and a tree to shelter me from the elements. Anything beyond that will be considered a bonus.
> 
> I’m taking being a show horse to the next level. Email me! I’ll hook you up with Facebook links, background checks, credit reports, phone numbers, resumes, references, awards, sexual history, pictures of Pony Club trophies and a list of the top 10 things I’d like to eat before I die. If you want a next-generation horse that consistently blows your mind with awesomeness, then hit me up. I’ll give you the ride of your life.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, this isn't necessarily a "dumb" ad because this is actually Aires' half-sister. She is a week or two younger than he is (his birthday is May 7). Yes, she is THAT butt-high (we're guessing her butt is at least 16.2-16.3hh right now, while her withers are stuck at about 15.2hh). She is on level ground in the arena in that pic. She was determined as "sound for light trail riding" by the vet. She is dumber than dirt, but a total sweetheart. But $1600? Really? I paid $1600 for Aires and he's been worth every penny (worth more, in fact), but I can honestly say most people wouldn't take Piper for free.

Percheron/Quarter Cross Filly
Piper is a Percheron/Quarter Cross Filly, 2 yrs old and going to be 3 in May 2012. This Filly is halter broke and ready for a saddle. She is sweet and easy. She was rescued out of Canada and has been with us since she was 4 months old. She is current on shots and worming. One foot is slightly turned out, otherwise she is sound. Contact Granite Mt. Stables @ 928-771-9551. 



 Location: Prescott
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The last three pics in this ad made me cringe. Small child barefoot, with no helmet, and bareback trotting in the second pic. TWO SMALL CHILDREN barefoot with no helmets out on a road (it looks like) in the second pic.

Trail Safe Pony
Super quiet gelding suitable to carry any size, very stout and strong with good hooves and a sure foot, very nice ride, smooth walk, trot and canter. Rides out with others or alone. No spook 
Good Christmas price $1200

see more at Horses For Sale -   



 Location: Queen Creek
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## hisangelonly

Yearling Red Roan Stud
----------
that is a weird looking picture. he looks so unproportional!


----------



## hisangelonly

Retired Roping Horse
----
doesnt look very happy in the 2nd picture haha


----------



## hisangelonly

2 retired quaterhorse racehorses
--------------
nice use of punctuation. the one period they used is in an odd place. haha. I dont even know what theyre trying to say. Dont have very good legs left to do anything else? what?


----------



## Rachel1786

hisangelonly said:


> Retired Roping Horse
> ----
> doesnt look very happy in the 2nd picture haha


Honestly, If that horse was anywhere close to me I would try him out and possibly scoop him up. I'm obsessed with grullo pinto's 

ETA: that horse is actually close to what I was looking for when I was horse shopping last year. I ended up with a 16hh bay TB lol


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The last three pics in this ad made me cringe. Small child barefoot, with no helmet, and bareback trotting in the second pic. TWO SMALL CHILDREN barefoot with no helmets out on a road (it looks like) in the second pic.


LOL, I couldn't really say much about that one. That's how I grew up.


----------



## hisangelonly

Rachel1786 said:


> Honestly, If that horse was anywhere close to me I would try him out and possibly scoop him up. I'm obsessed with grullo pinto's
> 
> ETA: that horse is actually close to what I was looking for when I was horse shopping last year. I ended up with a 16hh bay TB lol


yeah he has a pretty color but he is 19 years old . Poor baby. He looks mad in the 2nd picture i think.


----------



## smrobs

I would be much less concerned with his age if he didn't _look_ old. His weight is poor and it makes me wonder whether he's just not getting fed well or if there is something more going on there.


----------



## hisangelonly

smrobs said:


> I would be much less concerned with his age if he didn't _look_ old. His weight is poor and it makes me wonder whether he's just not getting fed well or if there is something more going on there.


yeah thats what i thought, too. He looks like he is not cared for very well. He doesnt look like an exroper.


----------



## MicKey73

hisangelonly said:


> 2 retired quaterhorse racehorses
> --------------
> nice use of punctuation. the one period they used is in an odd place. haha. I dont even know what theyre trying to say. Dont have very good legs left to do anything else? what?


Check out the knee in the second picture. Poor guy, guess they mean it. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

MicKey73 said:


> Check out the knee in the second picture. Poor guy, guess they mean it. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 wow i didnt even see that! i know that knee is closer to the camera, but dang! would he even make a good riding horse?


----------



## Duren

Rachel1786 said:


> Honestly, If that horse was anywhere close to me I would try him out and possibly scoop him up. I'm obsessed with grullo pinto's
> 
> ETA: that horse is actually close to what I was looking for when I was horse shopping last year. I ended up with a 16hh bay TB lol



Haha, thats right down the street from me!


----------



## Rachel1786

hisangelonly said:


> yeah he has a pretty color but he is 19 years old . Poor baby. He looks mad in the 2nd picture i think.


I hear 19 and I don't think old lol. My gelding was sold as 16-18 and after we got him the vet said he was 20-25(according to my memory, according to my mom the vet put him at 28) We've had him for 13 years so he could be anywhere from 33-41 and he just in the last 3 or so years became a hard keeper and I rode him regular until I got pregnant in 07. If I could get weight on him he would still be rideable, well he did injure his hock in october so he has a little hitch now, but other then that he's in good shape... So you can see why I have a hard time thinking of a 19 year old as old 



Duren said:


> Haha, thats right down the street from me!


Ok, so you go ride him, talk them down to nothing and then deliver him to northeast Pennsylvania to my house, ok? alright prefect, see you when you get here :wink: ****


----------



## Duren

Will do, I'll check him out first thing tomorrow then we'll be on our way.


----------



## hisangelonly

Duren said:


> Will do, I'll check him out first thing tomorrow then we'll be on our way.


you live in the joshua area?! I live in Joshua.


----------



## Duren

I know, you told me about the vaulting thing you did at Passion Horse a while back.

I live in Alvarado.


----------



## MicKey73

*I am not quite sure of her actual weight or height as I know very little about horses. I got her in my divorce, I do however know she was his pride and joy. *

So what you're saying is..... you're a heartless B and took/'won' your ex's horse just so you could turn around and sell her on CL for enough cash to buy a few more Coach purses and some Botox. Grrrr... I had to REALLY sit on my hands to not text her...


HUGE MARE, great for racing, barrles-perfect for a cowboy!

I have an 11 year old mare, gorgeous color, and very, VERY large. She has her winter coat, so her furr is longer then normal, and since its been cold, I have seen no need to trim it lately as to keep her warm outside. She is a great ride, knows how to barrel race, stands nicely, completely broke. She is fiesty and full of energy! She is perfect for a cowboy or for ranch work. I wold say she is not for a novice or child due to her large size. I am not quite sure of her actual weight or height as I know very little about horses. I got her in my divorce, I do however know she was his pride and joy. She works with trainers 3 times a week and does 10 to 15 miles every week on south mountain. Never been sick or lame. I am only getting ridd of her because my new property is just too small for such a young active horse. I want her to go to a loving home, who will spend time with her that she deserves. im asking 2000.00 OBO I realize she is worth more, but i am pricing her to be affordable for a good home. PLEASE, do not call me if your under the age of 18 or have no money. However, I would consider trading her for a decent, running motorcycle or an economy car in good shape. But, id prefer the cash.


----------



## hisangelonly

Duren said:


> I know, you told me about the vaulting thing you did at Passion Horse a while back.
> 
> I live in Alvarado.


oh yeah haha i forgot sorry


----------



## hisangelonly

MicKey73 said:


> *I am not quite sure of her actual weight or height as I know very little about horses. I got her in my divorce, I do however know she was his pride and joy. *
> 
> So what you're saying is..... you're a heartless B and took/'won' your ex's horse just so you could turn around and sell her on CL for enough cash to buy a few more Coach purses and some Botox. Grrrr... I had to REALLY sit on my hands to not text her...
> 
> 
> HUGE MARE, great for racing, barrles-perfect for a cowboy!
> 
> I have an 11 year old mare, gorgeous color, and very, VERY large. She has her winter coat, so her furr is longer then normal, and since its been cold, I have seen no need to trim it lately as to keep her warm outside. She is a great ride, knows how to barrel race, stands nicely, completely broke. She is fiesty and full of energy! She is perfect for a cowboy or for ranch work. I wold say she is not for a novice or child due to her large size. I am not quite sure of her actual weight or height as I know very little about horses. I got her in my divorce, I do however know she was his pride and joy. She works with trainers 3 times a week and does 10 to 15 miles every week on south mountain. Never been sick or lame. I am only getting ridd of her because my new property is just too small for such a young active horse. I want her to go to a loving home, who will spend time with her that she deserves. im asking 2000.00 OBO I realize she is worth more, but i am pricing her to be affordable for a good home. PLEASE, do not call me if your under the age of 18 or have no money. However, I would consider trading her for a decent, running motorcycle or an economy car in good shape. But, id prefer the cash.


wow how terrible! He mustve been heartbroken!


----------



## rosie1

I just thought of a really useless ad that my dear sister put on cl for me when I was seriously considering selling my mare about a year ago. I believe it went something like: 13 year old grey Anglo Arab mare for sale. $4000. Good information and she's certainly not worth 4000! Can you tell she didn't want me to sell her . works for me she took her off my hands eventually in exchange for a winter blanket, best sale I ever made 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Beautiful Chestnut Philly
----------
not sure she is worth $3500. philly with a flax mane and tail haha.


----------



## hisangelonly

Mare ridding horse
-----------
i dont know what a ridding horse is but, to me, this ad is sad . they only want $80 for her. Anyone here wanna go pick her up before a killer buyer gets her?!


----------



## hisangelonly

Baby rabbits , bunnies
------------
i know this has nothing to do with horses, but i just couldnt resist  its ADORABLE


----------



## hisangelonly

Black Horse Mare 2 year
-----------
these people do not take good care of their horses! look at the bay arabian in the background!


----------



## hisangelonly

Baby Pot Belly Piglet
-----------
another off topic post. but it is so cute.


----------



## hisangelonly

2 Horses for sale
-----------
this makes me facepalm


----------



## hisangelonly

Stud horse
----------
a horse that you would sell for $150 should not be bred. backyard breeding. insanity.


----------



## hisangelonly

Two Mini's, One Kid Broke!!!
---------
is that okay for that little pony? the top left picture?


----------



## Shenandoah

04 AQHA Polomino Mare

Text isn't bad, but the picture...


----------



## hisangelonly

thats quite an unflattering picture.


----------



## hisangelonly

Pregnant Jersey Heifer will make great family cow
------
not a horse, but its in the same section. this is terrible. . they want $1300 for her. and shes pregnant. Not good


----------



## hisangelonly

~~JOY~~PLAYDAY/BARRELS/TRAILS
-----------
yep look at that pretty dun mare haha.


----------



## BCtazzie

hisangelonly said:


> Pregnant Jersey Heifer will make great family cow
> ------
> not a horse, but its in the same section. this is terrible. . they want $1300 for her. and shes pregnant. Not good


I paid $3000 back in the day for heifer, in calf. But dairymaid had papers.


----------



## lucky2008

hisangelonly said:


> ~~JOY~~PLAYDAY/BARRELS/TRAILS
> -----------
> yep look at that pretty dun mare haha.


I emailed her saying she's not dun, she said she copied it from her other ad of her dun horse and forgot to change the color, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Morgen for every thing (Deer Park)*

Date: 2011-12-13, 10:30AM PST
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 


1997 bay mear have pappers not reg. 15hh spirited, her skills are she pulls cart, games, barrel races, pole bends, hunter jumping won second, trail rides. She will go throgh water, over bridges or most any thing. She bathes, leads, loads, trailers, good in the stall. She will not buck, kick or bite. She loves chasing cows, and moves off your legs good ,terns grate, would do good at dressage. This little mear is a worker and is always looking fr a job when you get on, when you giv her a job she gets it down aloght faster then most. Becuase she is a worker shes not the best trail horse but shes grate when your in the mountins, or when theres an obstical in front of her. Call ********** asking $5000. Or best offer 


Location: Deer Park
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










So much bad spelling... and obviously if a horse chases cows, moves off your leg, and "terns grate" that they would do good at dressage?!? Where is that logic?
Makes me think that this horse is either 
1) a wonder-horse 
or 
2) a jack of all trades, master of none
More than likely, number two. 

Not to mention that one of the listed "skills" is trails, and then states that she isn't a good trail horse unless you are in the mountains or having to jump over things.

And I have very little experience in jumping, but it seems to me that the "morgen maer" may not have cleared the jump in the top right picture...


----------



## amp23

The poles of the jump almost clash with the lines of the wall. I think she looks pretty good jumping, nice clean tuck and back legs look like they took off evenly, and she cleared the jump with a good bit to spare. Cute mare but not worth 5k in this area.

edit: You said top right picture.. It's reformatted on here so they're all in a straight line. It does look like she didn't clear (or barely cleared) the jump in that second picture...


----------



## hisangelonly

BCtazzie said:


> I paid $3000 back in the day for heifer, in calf. But dairymaid had papers.


but shes so skinny  they shouldnt have bred such an unhealthy cow. They could at least feed her.


----------



## hisangelonly

lucky2008 said:


> I emailed her saying she's not dun, she said she copied it from her other ad of her dun horse and forgot to change the color, lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh haha. Yeah I was like "wait thats not a dun. or even close :-|"


----------



## hisangelonly

SunnyDraco: those people dont know how to spell! wow! That is bad haha. If shes only a good trail horse when theres something to jump, then shes not a good trail horse . everytime they try to say "mare", they spell it mear, so we know its not an innocent typo. and whats a morgen? haha. ( i know its morgan). thats ridiculous. If you want to sell a horse for $5000, at least spell like the horse is worth that much


----------



## sabowin

Is it just me, or should the word preceding "prospect" in a horse ad be a word that describes what that horse is a prospect TO BECOME? Like a dressage prospect, trail prospect, etc.? It drives me NUTS when I see ads that say things like "gelding prospect" (unless it's currently a crappy stud, I suppose), "Quarter Horse prospect" or "dappled grey prospect." No specific examples now, but I see examples of this particular word and it seems to be a case of "That word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## hisangelonly

i guess its a "enter random word here__" prospect


----------



## SunnyDraco

*5 Year old Chestnut Paint Gelding Horse - $950 ( )*

Date: 2011-12-13, 1:43PM PST
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Great Horse Papered My Father Has cancer can't take care of him and wants to sell this 5 Year old Paint Horse 15 hands high Quarter horse Head 

Peaball, Very gentle call for more info***-******* please no emails Asking $950 or best offer 


Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











Mostly confused by what a "Peaball" is, or is that the gelding's name? I am really wondering... I am also confused about the complete lack of commas and periods to seperate one word from the other.

And this next one, "supposed to be broke to ride"? Excuse me, but what is THAT supposed to mean? As if I want to put a kid on a mini stallion and find out myself? Hahaha

Cute Mini stallion


Not a "dumb" horse ad, but perhaps an actual RARE, realistic horse wanted ad?

babysitter pony wanted


How can anyone think an old injury gets "better with riding"? Did the vet tell her this, a know-it-all-but-really-doesn't-person, or was this something the last owner told her?

*Free older paint horse mare ()*


Date: 2011-12-12, 1:35PM PST
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?] 



She is good for light riding only as she has an old injury which gets better with riding, I was told. 

Please e-mail for pics and details... 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2749740538


Not a dumb ad either, but I thought I would share how absolutely adorable a baby mini donkey is... Now I want one under my tree this year, so CUTE! Too bad they grow up. LOL









****Merry X-Mas Mini Donkeys *** - $500 ()*

Date: 2011-12-11, 1:12PM PST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Priced for Christmas!!! Registered Show / Breeders quality Baby Mini Donkey for Sale. Born May 2011 and only 20" Tall at birth. Perfect bite and straight legs. Imprinted and handled since birth. Already dips head into halter and picks up all 4 feet. Her color appears to be Brown / Gray Dun with a star on her forehead. Weaned and ready to go at $1000 Also mature pet quility Brown Dun Jenny. Very hands on. Would make a great pet for kids.Will sale for $500. ***Both girls together for $1300*** Can be seen at my web-site *************** or call (***)***-**** before 8 PM 


Location:
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2747953117


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ack!!! something bad seemed to have happened with that last post, some how the mini stallion that is "supposed to be broke to ride", jumped into the beginning of the mini donkey ad!!!

Sorry to everyone, I have NO IDEA how that happened, it wasn't like that when I went to submit it! EEEEEK!


----------



## hisangelonly

awww its so fluffy


----------



## draftgrl

hisangelonly said:


> but shes so skinny  they shouldnt have bred such an unhealthy cow. They could at least feed her.


She's skinny because she's a milking cow. All the nutrition for her goes to produce milk. A cow that is "skinny" like that shows she's a great producer


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I wonder how they ended up owning these horses anyways


----------



## hisangelonly

draftgrl said:


> She's skinny because she's a milking cow. All the nutrition for her goes to produce milk. A cow that is "skinny" like that shows she's a great producer


are you sure? Ive been to dairy farms that have milk as their whole business and way of life and their cows arent skinny. They have holsteins and jerseys. I have never seen a dairy cow that skinny. it looks so sad :-(


----------



## hisangelonly

pig/horse
--------
it is quite possibly the longest run on sentence I have ever seen, and the most uneducated D:


----------



## hisangelonly

3 yr. old Kids Horse
---------
these people get on my nerves :/


----------



## SunnyDraco

hisangelonly said:


> 3 yr. old Kids Horse
> ---------
> these people get on my nerves :/


Don't they have any tack that would actually fit?!? Wow, everything is way too big for that horse, including the shirt-less rider. I feel so sorry for their horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

shes only 12 hands. he is shirtless in every ad they have. theyre horse traders . a 3 yr old kid horse? cmon.


----------



## hisangelonly

i kinda want her but i told myself no mares lol


----------



## hisangelonly

Foundation Quarter Horse Stud
----------
honestly, i dont like the way he is shaped. i dont think he should keep his manhood..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco, in regards to that mini stud that is "supposed to be broke to ride." They probably don't have anyone small enough to ride him to see if he really is broke, but were told he was broke to ride by the previous owner.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wait...what?! Their 3 and 10-year-old sons are riding a YEARLING regularly?!

nice pony
nice pony yearling...good to be ridden by kids....is good with other horses....im selling this pony because of marital problems....would like for this pony to go to a good family...... was ridden regularly by 3 & 10 year old sons.....call



 Location: sahuarita
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## amp23

poor pony and stupid parents... hope he ends up in a better home than that


----------



## smrobs

For some reason, that's not an uncommon occurance in mexican households, especially when they imagine themselves vaqueros. I saw a video somewhere of a guy leading around what was basically a toddler in a full saddle on a colt about 8 or 9 months old that had been "trained" to "dance". It was downright heartbreaking to watch the vid.


----------



## smrobs

Ah, found it. Be warned, it is hard to watch


----------



## amp23

That really is heartbreaking, I don't understand why people would even want to start a horse that early, he's still a baby. So sad.


----------



## SunnyDraco

smrobs said:


> Ah, found it. Be warned, it is hard to watch


I really feel sorry for that poor foal. The second video they have of it is even worse, it is a large enough kid riding that can actually reach the stirrups. 

I don't even like to think what the long terms effects of that kind of work are going to cause. Growing baby, stressed, over exerted, carrying weight for who knows how long. Bone problems, joint problems, back problems, the list goes on and on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pyrrhic

Good to pressure wash....

17hh Ride and Drive Friesian Stallion - Dragon Driving


----------



## kiwigirl

hisangelonly said:


> Pregnant Jersey Heifer will make great family cow
> ------
> not a horse, but its in the same section. this is terrible. . they want $1300 for her. and shes pregnant. Not good


I have to admit I thought the cow looked in pretty good knick, very normal for a producing cow - in fact a lot better than some I have seen.


----------



## hisangelonly

kiwigirl said:


> I have to admit I thought the cow looked in pretty good knick, very normal for a producing cow - in fact a lot better than some I have seen.


is it healthy for them to be that skinny though? like good for the cow and baby? i dont raise cattle. haha. but i have been to dairy farms (holstein) and they werent that skinny. is it a jersey cow thing?


----------



## dee

The cow is fine - she is a little thin, but I have a lot of friends the run dairies - and their cows are always skinny looking to me. We raised beef cattle though, and liked them to be fluffy.

We bought a jersey cow from a dairy friend. She was skinny when we got her, but didn't stay that way. Her milk production dropped off some, and the dairyman said it was because we were feeding her like a beef cow, and not like a dairy cow. We didn't care - we got more than enough milk anyway.


----------



## DieselPony

She is not too bad. 
She can probably stand up, our cows always had difficulties with that by this point  beef cows as well, and also very, very fluffy.


----------



## Chardavej

Pyrrhic said:


> Good to pressure wash....
> 
> 17hh Ride and Drive Friesian Stallion - Dragon Driving


 
Man as dirty as my guys (and girls) get I am tempted sometimes to use the pressure washer my self, LOL!


----------



## hisangelonly

dee said:


> The cow is fine - she is a little thin, but I have a lot of friends the run dairies - and their cows are always skinny looking to me. We raised beef cattle though, and liked them to be fluffy.
> 
> We bought a jersey cow from a dairy friend. She was skinny when we got her, but didn't stay that way. Her milk production dropped off some, and the dairyman said it was because we were feeding her like a beef cow, and not like a dairy cow. We didn't care - we got more than enough milk anyway.


that is so crazy. I just cant stand for an animal to be underweight, but I guess if it is normal for them it is ok. I guess they sell the milk so they want as much as possible. I dont like organic straight from the cow milk. Tastes funky . I like beef cattle. I heard theyre smarter. and they make nice burgers haha. i have always wanted a brahma cow. just for a pet. i think theyre cute.


----------



## hisangelonly

Chardavej said:


> Man as dirty as my guys (and girls) get I am tempted sometimes to use the pressure washer my self, LOL!


haha when its cold, i use a wet dry vac to vacuum my Zahir  he loves it


----------



## Skyseternalangel

PRESSURE WASH?!?!?! Doesn't that strip skin bare?!


----------



## DieselPony

Skyseternalangel said:


> PRESSURE WASH?!?!?! Doesn't that strip skin bare?!


Not really haha, my dog likes biting the stream and sticking her face in it. If her eyes are still in her head the horse should be fine. Can't be pleasant though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Jeez... yeah it can't be pleasant at all!


----------



## dee

I don't know about how pleasant is it, but we had a horse that loved going to the car wash. I never used the soap on him, nor did I use full pressure up close, but he would stretch out and roll his back around like "get me here, mommy, it itches right here!" He was white, and it was the only way to get him clean, and keep him clean, before a parade. We'd stop at the car wash on the way, and let him air dry in the trailer.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

That's so cute


----------



## Eclipse295

dee said:


> I don't know about how pleasant is it, but we had a horse that loved going to the car wash. I never used the soap on him, nor did I use full pressure up close, but he would stretch out and roll his back around like "get me here, mommy, it itches right here!" He was white, and it was the only way to get him clean, and keep him clean, before a parade. We'd stop at the car wash on the way, and let him air dry in the trailer.


I have know figured out how to get and keep my white horses clean.


----------



## Eclipse295

I found one,
"6year old mare 14.2hh bought early summer for myself but way too green for me she needs work she is not a crazy horse but has tried to rear a few times now i ride her with a tie down she trail rides rode rides great alone good with other horses has been taken to a few fun shows will trade for a bomb proff type or im open too offers she is reg pinto and paint black and white!"

Oh sure, I would love to trade my Bomb-proof, begginer safe horse for your green horse that rears, especially when you are to lazy or not knowledgeable enough to know that putting a tie down on isn't a permanent fix for rearing, and it isn't a substitute for good training.


----------



## Shenandoah

Eclipse295 said:


> Oh sure, I would love to trade my Bomb-proof, begginer safe horse for your green horse that rears, especially when you are to lazy or not knowledgeable enough to know that putting a tie down on isn't a permanent fix for rearing, and it isn't a substitute for good training.


I know people who would make that trade.
There's one horse I know who has been there, done that with everything. He's quiet, but still can move out. He's older, and can't keep up with his owner anymore. He would be a perfect first horse for a beginner trying to learn the basics.
She would love to trade him for a project OTTB.
There's an arc in price range. Young green horses are generally cheap. Older done-everything horses are generally cheap. The middle range is more expensive. So it's really not a bad trade.

As far as her not being knowledgeable, I give her credit for admitting to it. How many people do we see come to this forum every day, way over-horsed but determined not to "give up on him/her"? Those are the disasters waiting to happen. The seller here is smart enough to get out before the disaster occurs.


----------



## hisangelonly

Gelding, lightly greenbroke, show prospect
----
doesnt look like much of a show prospect


----------



## Pyrrhic

Shenandoah said:


> I know people who would make that trade.
> There's one horse I know who has been there, done that with everything. He's quiet, but still can move out. He's older, and can't keep up with his owner anymore. He would be a perfect first horse for a beginner trying to learn the basics.


That's exactly why I need. Surely she'd be able to trade him quite easily?


----------



## MicKey73

hisangelonly said:


> Gelding, lightly greenbroke, show prospect
> ----
> doesnt look like much of a show prospect


Wow that's a wonky photo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

hisangelonly said:


> Gelding, lightly greenbroke, show prospect
> ----
> doesnt look like much of a show prospect


could be pretty, but what a horrible picture of him! maybe from a better angle he would look more like a good looking horse..


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> could be pretty, but what a horrible picture of him! maybe from a better angle he would look more like a good looking horse..


he looks long and skinny. his neck is very thin it looks like


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

"I have a black mare. she is very gentle. probably the best kid horse you will find. my two year old stands behind her and brushes her tail. she is underweight but she has gained weight since i have had her. she is very tall.. not quite sure how many hands but she is a big girl... i hate to sale her but i cant afford the the food anymore. call Lacey @ ***-***-****. thank you and god bless."

I'm sorry, but I don't care how gentle a horse is, I would never allow my two year old to stand behind it for any reason. There is always a possibility of something causing the horse to kick and that could be deadly to a child of that size. Crazy *** parents out there.


----------



## Lis

Mule colt, 5 months old, brown in colour. Likes a fuss and being brushed.
Mum 12.2hh part Welsh. Dad don`t know

I think I can take a guess at what dad was.


----------



## Eclipse295

Shenandoah said:


> I know people who would make that trade.
> There's one horse I know who has been there, done that with everything. He's quiet, but still can move out. He's older, and can't keep up with his owner anymore. He would be a perfect first horse for a beginner trying to learn the basics.
> She would love to trade him for a project OTTB.
> There's an arc in price range. Young green horses are generally cheap. Older done-everything horses are generally cheap. The middle range is more expensive. So it's really not a bad trade.
> 
> As far as her not being knowledgeable, I give her credit for admitting to it. How many people do we see come to this forum every day, way over-horsed but determined not to "give up on him/her"? Those are the disasters waiting to happen. The seller here is smart enough to get out before the disaster occurs.


good point, I didn't think about that...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786

*Black pony- 2 years old - $200 (Greentown)*

Date: 2011-12-17, 11:13AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Inky is broke to lead and tie. Bought him as a gelding. Easy keeper. Good with other livestock. $200. (mini/ shetland type pony) 570-575-****


 Location: Greentown
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests













Bought him as a gelding? What is he is now a stallion, a mare?





*Pony Mare - $100 (Greentown)*

Date: 2011-12-16, 2:14PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I have a 6 year old pony mare who has just been pulled from pasture. Nervous and afraid of people because no one has handled her regularly. Needs to gain trust in people. already leads and ties- Is not sure so you need to be confident. I do not have the time to work with her every day as she needs. She is really well built. About 12 hands and wide. Lush winter coat. Currently stalled. Was in with a stud where we got her from. She needs to be groomed and handled and just plain taught all the things a two year old should learn. Has not been handled before so she really needs time. $100 rehoming fee. I would like her to go to an experienced owner - she needs the confidence. She was kept by people with good intentions who bought her as a foal. They came up to the property here maybe 4 times a year so she has not received the education she should have. They sold the house up here and all the animals needed to be sold and we got her in the package. With the right person she will be a very nice Pony. They said she was a mini and I was going to put her in my herd to breed- but she is a pony and a good sized one at that. Can send pics. I am going to take them now. 570-575-****. 



 Location: Greentown
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











Oh look, an unhanded pony who is probably pregnant! They should pay someone to take her lol


----------



## hisangelonly

Mr ED sorrell gelding
------
what do they mean "he will not go far"? Hes a nice little horse. I dont understand what they mean. Is he barn sour or are they saying he wont get far in life?


----------



## hisangelonly

Red Roan Gelding
----------
that is so sad (


----------



## hisangelonly

AQHA grey gelding Secretariat bred
-----------
he is half thoroughbred. wouldnt that make him appendix? Can appendix be registered with AQHA?


----------



## hisangelonly

Paint,Palomino,Quarter Gelding 4 yr
---------
wow thats a high butt haha


----------



## hisangelonly

Flashy Paint gelding 11yrs
-------
would this be considered a paint or an appy? either way hes beautiful


----------



## hisangelonly

Peruvian Paso Gelding
-------
another very high butt. Or at least it looks like he has a high butt


----------



## hisangelonly

*Cute Youth* Paint Gelding *Christmas Present*
---------
look at his eyes haha. he looks evil


----------



## hisangelonly

Year old stallion
----------------
i dont think hes going to sell for $2250


----------



## Shenandoah

hisangelonly said:


> AQHA grey gelding Secretariat bred
> -----------
> he is half thoroughbred. wouldnt that make him appendix? Can appendix be registered with AQHA?


Yes. AQHA has the numbered horse registry and the appendix registry.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Rachel1786 said:


> *Black pony- 2 years old - $200 (Greentown)*
> 
> Date: 2011-12-17, 11:13AM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Inky is broke to lead and tie. Bought him as a gelding. Easy keeper. Good with other livestock. $200. (mini/ shetland type pony) 570-575-****
> 
> 
> Location: Greentown
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought him as a gelding? What is he is now a stallion, a mare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pony Mare - $100 (Greentown)*
> 
> Date: 2011-12-16, 2:14PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have a 6 year old pony mare who has just been pulled from pasture. Nervous and afraid of people because no one has handled her regularly. Needs to gain trust in people. already leads and ties- Is not sure so you need to be confident. I do not have the time to work with her every day as she needs. She is really well built. About 12 hands and wide. Lush winter coat. Currently stalled. Was in with a stud where we got her from. She needs to be groomed and handled and just plain taught all the things a two year old should learn. Has not been handled before so she really needs time. $100 rehoming fee. I would like her to go to an experienced owner - she needs the confidence. She was kept by people with good intentions who bought her as a foal. They came up to the property here maybe 4 times a year so she has not received the education she should have. They sold the house up here and all the animals needed to be sold and we got her in the package. With the right person she will be a very nice Pony. They said she was a mini and I was going to put her in my herd to breed- but she is a pony and a good sized one at that. Can send pics. I am going to take them now. 570-575-****.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Greentown
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, an unhanded pony who is probably pregnant! They should pay someone to take her lol


Honestly, I love both of the horses shown here. The pregnant pony is absolutely adorable. If I had the time, I'd have him ship her down here.


----------



## hisangelonly

Shenandoah said:


> Yes. AQHA has the numbered horse registry and the appendix registry.


oh okay just wondering. I wasnt sure


----------



## hisangelonly

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Honestly, I love both of the horses shown here. The pregnant pony is absolutely adorable. If I had the time, I'd have him ship her down here.


i know theyre so FLUFFY


----------



## hisangelonly

horeses
----------
why doesnt anyone on Craigslist know how to spell? Or maybe something wrong with their keyboard haha


----------



## hisangelonly

Youth Horseback ridding lessons!
----
yay! horseback ridding!


----------



## hisangelonly

A Horse for Christmas!
----------
great kid's 4h project? thats gotta be one experienced kid haha. by the time the kid will be able to show the horse, theyll be too old to be in 4h. :/


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

hisangelonly said:


> horeses
> ----------
> why doesnt anyone on Craigslist know how to spell? Or maybe something wrong with their keyboard haha


That one hurt my head to read, but I found "will sadedle him for you" very funny.
"Sadedle" seems like a fun word. Haha!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

hisangelonly said:


> A Horse for Christmas!
> ----------
> great kid's 4h project? thats gotta be one experienced kid haha. by the time the kid will be able to show the horse, theyll be too old to be in 4h. :/


You can do a foal training project in 4-H (or at least in AZ you can!). I'm doing one right now with my 2.5 year old Arabian. Of course I'm working with an experienced trainer, but it's a lot of fun and you learn a LOT!


----------



## draftgrl

hisangelonly said:


> horeses
> ----------
> why doesnt anyone on Craigslist know how to spell? Or maybe something wrong with their keyboard haha


Yay! He spelt "gelding" correct!! Unfortunatly, about the only word he did spell right....


----------



## Shenandoah

This one I find sad an humorous at the same time.



> Lady is a 5-6 year old quarter horse. When she was a filly, she got a little too rambunctious in the field and seriously injured her neck. However, when the vet came to put her down, *she refused*. So, she's living with her mother and another mare in a field and seems to be enjoyng life. Her injury doesn't seem to cause her any pain and she is able to run and buck and roll around. She holds her head a little low but has no problem picking it up, putting it on my shoulder, *and standing on my foot* so I don't stop loving on her. Very sweet girl. *Excellent lawn-mower*.


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

Wow... why so many ponies?? 
Ponies For Sale


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

$750 stud fee?? Seriously... what has this stallion accomplished? Not to mention if I were offering a stallion's services and asking $750, I think I would manage to post some better pictures of him, maybe some where interested individuals could maybe judge his conformation?? Just a thought. 
Black Straight Egyptian stallion at stud


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

It gets better. The seller is selling his offspring for $300 each but his stud fee is $750?? how does that make sense that his stud fee is more than his foals are worth??
Black Arabians


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

AppaloosaLover88 said:


> It gets better. The seller is selling his offspring for $300 each but his stud fee is $750?? how does that make sense that his stud fee is more than his foals are worth??
> Black Arabians


****!! Wow! Way to advertise the bad investment!


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

This is by no means a dumb horse ad, besides the fact that it is lacking info, but...

I saw this mare over the weekend when I went to pick up a filly, and she is actually really nice. She is a beautiful dark bay! I don't know about her training, but if someone were in the STL area and was looking for a cheap registered horse with a decent start she would be a decent prospect. I probably would have brought her home if I had taken the other saddle I offered to trade. My husband may not have liked it, but that's life!  

Registered appaloosa mare


----------



## SunnyDraco

AppaloosaLover88 said:


> It gets better. The seller is selling his offspring for $300 each but his stud fee is $750?? how does that make sense that his stud fee is more than his foals are worth??
> Black Arabians


I find it interesting that in both ads, none of the horses are listed as registered. The fillies aren't even purebred, their dam is part saddlebred. Backyard breeders? One stallion, one mare, two foals so far. No descent pictures, grazing in a pasture with their heads down, ect. Makes me wonder if the stallion is even registered, or just "registerable" and the two foals the same? Most sensible people advertise that their horse is registered when trying to sell or stand at stud. So I really doubt that they have his papers, or any on the babies. Just saying 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

haleylvsshammy said:


> You can do a foal training project in 4-H (or at least in AZ you can!). I'm doing one right now with my 2.5 year old Arabian. Of course I'm working with an experienced trainer, but it's a lot of fun and you learn a LOT!


i dont know if you can do that here in TX


----------



## hisangelonly

draftgrl said:


> Yay! He spelt "gelding" correct!! Unfortunatly, about the only word he did spell right....


haha i bet he misspelled his email and phone number too.


----------



## hisangelonly

17hd 7yr Gelding
--------------------
he is "probably" 17 hands high? by the looks of it, they mean 15.5 hands haha


----------



## hisangelonly

LOOK !! Lineback Dun
------------
explain to me how a horse "whennies" haha. I love how the title says LOOK, but theres no picture. they were told she has peppy san badger in her bloodlines? and she looks like it? well nobody would really know because they didnt post pictures.


----------



## hisangelonly

9yo Bay QH (mare)
--------------
she needs an experienced rider (meaning who knows what), so they put some teenage kid wearing tennis shoes on her?


----------



## hisangelonly

APHA OWN DAUGHTER OF QT POCO STREKE
------------
heres another poorly spelled ad! whats a partical blue eye? haha


----------



## hisangelonly

Blue Eyed Medicine Hat Paint Stallion
----------
another backyard breeder. Hes had 90 days of training in roping, so i guess that makes him worthy of passing on his genes. i wonder if his foals have the same conformation as him haha (sarcasm)


----------



## hisangelonly

Huge, gorgeous Dun Stallion by Einstein x Hollywood Dun It Mare!!!
---------
i doubt theyre going to get $7000 for this 2 year old


----------



## hisangelonly

Golden AQHA Stallion. Jesse James and Hancock bloodlines.
-------------
honestly, he doesnt look like a stallion to me


----------



## hisangelonly

Beautiful Buckskin AQHA Stallion
----------
why keep him a stallion?


----------



## csimkunas6

BIG HORSE!

Warmblood for $695?


----------



## amp23

the buckskin is cute!! i don't get why you say the pally doesn't look like a stallion? but horses can have a partial blue eye, where their eye is both brown and blue, like this:


----------



## Shenandoah

hisangelonly said:


> 9yo Bay QH (mare)
> --------------
> she needs an experienced rider (meaning who knows what), so they put some teenage kid wearing tennis shoes on her?


Is she pooping in that first picture???


----------



## hisangelonly

Shenandoah said:


> Is she pooping in that first picture???


yes i think so


----------



## amp23

Shenandoah said:


> Is she pooping in that first picture???


I think so....


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> the buckskin is cute!! i don't get why you say the pally doesn't look like a stallion? but horses can have a partial blue eye, where their eye is both brown and blue, like this:


 
what i mean is that he doesnt look like stallion material. i know horses can have partial blue eyes, but i was making fun of their spelling. they spelled it partical haha


----------



## hisangelonly

hisangelonly said:


> yes i think so


i dont know why they put that picture on there haha they couldve used a different one


----------



## hisangelonly

sorry i didnt mean to quote myself :/


----------



## amp23

I agree he doesn't look like stallion material, but most don't.. I didn't notice how they spelled partial  haha


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> I agree he doesn't look like stallion material, but most don't.. I didn't notice how they spelled partial  haha


Plus they do nothing with him that would prove him worthy (unless you count casual riding?). Yeah these people misspell sooo many words its hard to count!


----------



## Pyrrhic

This for sale video:


----------



## hisangelonly

okay sooo, why couldnt that girl's feet stay still in those stirrups? Was she trying to get the mare to jump that barrel? because if she was, then FAIL. When she was spinning her in circles, was she trying to show she has reining training? if so, they need a new trainer haha. at 1:55, was the girl trying to get the mare to do a sliding stop? if so, FAIL. . When she was turning her in circles at 2:10, that mare threw her head everytime the girl went to turn her. I think shes yanking on her mouth. The mare obviously isnt neck reined. i dont understand why they braided her tail like that. it kinda looks like they are going to breed her haha. I like a horses tail only partially braided, especially when riding. I mean shes a pretty mare and could have a lot of potential (with the right rider/trainer)


----------



## amp23

Pretty mare, but don't really know what more to say... Lady doesn't really look very comfortable or natural on her and she kept yanking on her head.


----------



## Pyrrhic

She's a few miles from me from the for sale advert. I feel really sorry for the mare :-(


----------



## smrobs

Holy wow. Cute little mare that appears to have good potential but would need a ton of serious re-training before she's worth much.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Here's the full advert:

Aqha Reg. Rope, Barrels, Penning, all Around Mare


----------



## smrobs

Wow, if she's what they consider a "super nice" horse, I would be very worried about what they consider an "decent" horse :?.

I'd be willing to give $1000, _MAYBE_, depending on what her lines were up close. A good looking horse like that with good lines could make a quick turnaround with 30 days of good training. If she's really as broke as they claim (she looks very tolerant but a lot can change when you actually ask them to _do_ something), then put a bit more handle on her and she'd be worth a very pretty penny in the right market.


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, exactly my thoughts. I hope she ends up in a decent home but for that money I imagine she'll be there awhile. Plus like you say she'll need retraining.

How about this wanted ad, they seem to want a lot for under $1k!

Looking for a Horse


----------



## amp23

Pyrrhic said:


> How about this wanted ad, they seem to want a lot for under $1k!
> 
> Looking for a Horse


Describes my horse, though to me he's worth more than 1k even though I douby someone would buy him for that  At least they spelled out everything, including care.. I don't like how they have to wait till tax returns though to buy. How would they have the money if a horse needed a vet?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Pyrrhic said:


> Here's the full advert:
> 
> Aqha Reg. Rope, Barrels, Penning, all Around Mare


What a shame, decent looking mare. Certainly not a video appropriate to try and sell her :shock:


----------



## my2geldings

*Sorrel Quarter Horse Cross For Sale *



Start a new search
Return to search results
 







 *Skye*



@ email to a friend 
Well Broke Good Looking 9 year old 14.2hh Quarter/Paint Cross  
​ *Contact Info*





*Emai* *Horse Information*


Location: 
Breed: Quarter Horse Cross Color: Sorrel Age: 9 years old Height: 14.2 hh Gender: Mare Temperament: 4 (1=calm, 10=spirited) Pedigree: N/A Disciplines (suitable or trained)


Western Pleasure
Trail Horse
 

Cattle Work
 
Return to search results ​ 











































*Full Description*


Skye is a pretty, 14.2hh, 9 year old, solid quarter/paint mare. Sorrel with flaxen mane and tail. Great looking little mare with a decent personality. Sound in both body and mind, and very smart. She is a seasoned, sure-footed trail horse who doesn’t quit. Skye is up to date on all vaccinations and worming and has very good feet.
I have owned her since she was a yearling, and* trust her enough to ride her with my infant son.* She is a very solid,* trustworthy horse to ride.* No buck in her. She has recently been used for riding pasture/checking cows in Saskatchewan and has been used for heeling cattle. She works cows well, and is able to hold her own when being roped off of.
Skye is not a horse with a lot of speed, however when she is asked, she will give it all she’s got! She is suited to someone who is an intermediate to advanced rider.* NOT A BEGINNERS OR KIDS HORSE.*
Hoping to find her a loving and knowledgeable home ASAP. 










HUHH? Is that women really that stupid?


----------



## my2geldings

*Great ad-hope they find a buyer-great sellers-very honest*

*Quarter Horse, Throughbred mare*




 Watch
|
Share
|
 Print 
|
 Report Ad 
 





    View larger image 

 









*Price * * 
*  *Address * *Offered By * * Owner * 


* Jess is a 13 year old quarter horse, throughbred mare.
HATES: Being caught
LIKES: Women and kids
NEEDS: Fairly experienced rider

Once caught beautiful ride.

If you phone leave a message weèll phone back.



*


----------



## hisangelonly

so how come she says she trusts her infant son on her, but shes not for beginners


----------



## my2geldings

That's what made me laugh at the ridiculous ad.


----------



## hisangelonly

My2Geldings said:


> That's what made me laugh at the ridiculous ad.


haha people are crazy! i am looking right now, trying to find todays stupid ads, which shouldnt be hard


----------



## hisangelonly

Mare for sale! Just in time for Christmas!
--------
i hope she doesnt go to slaughter


----------



## hisangelonly

AQHA Mare - 47% King, Bred to 45% King Stallion
--------
kinda young to breed, isnt she? 2009 model


----------



## my2geldings

Poor animal.


----------



## hisangelonly

16hh 10 yo unraced Tb Mare, fun horse to ride
-----------
she seems to be worth a lot more. There's gotta be a catch


----------



## my2geldings

hisangelonly said:


> 16hh 10 yo unraced Tb Mare, fun horse to ride
> -----------
> she seems to be worth a lot more. There's gotta be a catch


Why is this a dumb ad??


----------



## hisangelonly

Paint horse 4 $ale
-------------
so your 4 year old kid rides this 3 year old pregnant filly?


----------



## hisangelonly

My2Geldings said:


> Why is this a dumb ad??


They are selling her for $500. thats very cheap for a horse like that, even around here. Theres gotta be a catch. there must be something wrong with her. It is just strange


----------



## hisangelonly

Horse Fore Sale!
---------
hes using a saddle pad as a bareback pad. I sure hope they dont actually ride her like that. i dont even know if its a mare or gelding


----------



## hisangelonly

unusual brown gelding
-----
how is he unusual? Why is brown desirable in the Rockies?


----------



## hisangelonly

MUST SELL HORSE
------------
first they say they dont have the papers, then they say if you want to DNA test her, they will give you a copy of the papers. I am a little confused. Is it that they dont have the originals, but they have copies, and copies dont count?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Lately there have been a lot of ads on Craigslist in my area that I think are kind of dumb. Mind you, good, young horses are going in my area for under 1000. There is a family that keeps advertising the SAME 2 horses separately but I know they are the same because of the phone number and the pictures with the same tubby guy on them. Both horses are over 20 and supposedly have earned breeder futurities (one is a gelding), and high point awards at AQHA National Shows (even though they claim there is some issue with the breeder so they aren't registered) and they go on and on about their accomplishments and want $8,000 for the gelding and 10,000 for the "breedable mare." In the pictures both horses look worse off than the rescues my friend occasionally takes in, all skin and bone.

As if a person in their right mind would buy a horse over 20 for 8K, let alone 10K? I think it's pure stupidity or else someone is being forced to sell his horses and is putting up unreasonable prices so they won't sell.


----------



## hisangelonly

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Lately there have been a lot of ads on Craigslist in my area that I think are kind of dumb. Mind you, good, young horses are going in my area for under 1000. There is a family that keeps advertising the SAME 2 horses separately but I know they are the same because of the phone number and the pictures with the same tubby guy on them. Both horses are over 20 and supposedly have earned breeder futurities (one is a gelding), and high point awards at AQHA National Shows (even though they claim there is some issue with the breeder so they aren't registered) and they go on and on about their accomplishments and want $8,000 for the gelding and 10,000 for the "breedable mare." In the pictures both horses look worse off than the rescues my friend occasionally takes in, all skin and bone.
> 
> As if a person in their right mind would buy a horse over 20 for 8K, let alone 10K? I think it's pure stupidity or else someone is being forced to sell his horses and is putting up unreasonable prices so they won't sell.


wow that is insane. a joke maybe?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

hisangelonly said:


> Horse Fore Sale!
> ---------
> hes using a saddle pad as a bareback pad. I sure hope they dont actually ride her like that. i dont even know if its a mare or gelding


Okay. I don't get it. The majority of the ads I have seen lately show a person standing on the horse. To me it's unnecessary. Maybe they're trying to show how trustworthy the horse is, but really not necessary. When I'm looking for a horse, it's generally to ride, not to use as a step ladder so I don't need to stand on it. Besides, it may be easier to get a horse to stand in one place then to make it go. Proves little to me....other than the person obviously wanted to stand on a horse because, "hey, all they other ads are doing it!"


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

QH GRULLA GELDING--DRIVES AND RIDES

Maybe it's just bad video quality, but the horse does not look grulla to me. Also, considering all they say he can do I expected a bit more video.


----------



## hisangelonly

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Okay. I don't get it. The majority of the ads I have seen lately show a person standing on the horse. To me it's unnecessary. Maybe they're trying to show how trustworthy the horse is, but really not necessary. When I'm looking for a horse, it's generally to ride, not to use as a step ladder so I don't need to stand on it. Besides, it may be easier to get a horse to stand in one place then to make it go. Proves little to me....other than the person obviously wanted to stand on a horse because, "hey, all they other ads are doing it!"


i guess it is to show how quiet the horse is. But if they want to show off the horse, they should get a video or better pictures


----------



## hisangelonly

SmallTownGypsy said:


> QH GRULLA GELDING--DRIVES AND RIDES
> 
> Maybe it's just bad video quality, but the horse does not look grulla to me. Also, considering all they say he can do I expected a bit more video.


nope definitely a sorrel horse. haha. maybe they linked a video to the wrong horse


----------



## AppaloosaLover88

Anyone else think that this mare is NOT a buckskin?? And... shes done an awful lot for a 2 year old. I mean I start mine the spring of their 2yo year, but its only light work (very light)... wonder how long she holds up??
2 year old Buckskin mare


----------



## rosie1

pony for lease or sale if you're going to ask anywhere from 4000-20000 for your horses information like, you know, their breed is probably wanted. These are the ads that really drive me crazy that I've seen a lot of lately, just a big list of horses that all have a small generic comment like "would make good hunter" or "nice horse, intermediate rider required" normally those are priced under a thousand though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1

The ads I hate, especially when doing a specific search, are those where the price is listed as $1 or no price listed. If I am searching for a horse in the $3500 range I don't want to be bothered with an ad where the horse's price is in the high 5 or even 6 figures or where I have to call to get the price.

One ad had the price listed as $3000, yet, when you actually read the ad, the very first line was, this horse is NOT priced at $3000; call for actual price. When I called, dumb me should have known better, the price was $60,000.


----------



## tlkng1

Another spelling funny....

"Horse needs a friendly ferry and not a mean one"


----------



## Rachel1786

SmallTownGypsy said:


> QH GRULLA GELDING--DRIVES AND RIDES
> 
> Maybe it's just bad video quality, but the horse does not look grulla to me. Also, considering all they say he can do I expected a bit more video.





hisangelonly said:


> nope definitely a sorrel horse. haha. maybe they linked a video to the wrong horse


I looked through their vids, this is the horse they are selling in the ad lol 




This is a video posted by a "rescue" they are selling this horse for $6,000
BOhorses11-15-11 260.MP4 - YouTube
Bay Warmblood gelding blaze 3 white socks approx 16.1 hands and 8 or 9 years old w/t/c takes a jump branded back left reported to be an Oldenburg.


----------



## hisangelonly

Rachel1786 said:


> I looked through their vids, this is the horse they are selling in the ad lol
> 
> 
> 
> =QUOTE]
> 
> Okay thats the right horse haha


----------



## amp23

hisangelonly, i've used a saddle pad as a bareback pad before.. what's so wrong with that? i don't even see half the ads you put up as being dumb, though some of them do leave you kinda scratching your head.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

This ad is not for a horse, but for a saddle. I hope that's okay. 
16" Western Saddle
I'm hoping someone can explain it to me because I don't get it. I'm not sure what this guy has or what he wants. It says 16" saddle, but he says he needs a 15"-17'. I also love how it's not leather or synthetic...guess it's made out of a whole new material.


----------



## Endiku

Free lease | Trade Me

poor dear is skin and bones, not to mention butt hight and sway backed.


----------



## hisangelonly

amp23 said:


> hisangelonly, i've used a saddle pad as a bareback pad before.. what's so wrong with that? i don't even see half the ads you put up as being dumb, though some of them do leave you kinda scratching your head.


seems like you would slip off if the saddle pad moved because theres nothing holding it down. I have always ridden bareback with no pad at all. I have never seen anyone use a saddle pad as a bareback pad. It just never seemed safe to me because those saddle pads slip and slide even with a saddle on top of them. I explain why the ad is funny/dumb/confusing/odd after i put the link.


----------



## hisangelonly

SmallTownGypsy said:


> This ad is not for a horse, but for a saddle. I hope that's okay.
> 16" Western Saddle
> I'm hoping someone can explain it to me because I don't get it. I'm not sure what this guy has or what he wants. It says 16" saddle, but he says he needs a 15"-17'. I also love how it's not leather or synthetic...guess it's made out of a whole new material.


maybe its equileather or fake leather. Not synthetic like cloth. I have no idea what the rest of it says


----------



## hisangelonly

Endiku said:


> Free lease | Trade Me
> 
> poor dear is skin and bones, not to mention butt hight and sway backed.


poor baby. shes 25 years old. seems very sweet though.


----------



## hisangelonly

***Blue ***
---------
Can anyone tell me why this horse is for sale for $5000? most mustangs that ride good around here go for around $1000.


----------



## hisangelonly

Arabian Mare
----------
poor girl looks terrible. shes only 15!


----------



## hisangelonly

Christmas Ponies
AQHA Palomino Mare
Barrel Prospects
7 yr. old Gray Paint Mare
Horse Boarding
Yearling Quarter Horse Filly
Mares In Foal--AQHA & APHA
2 yr. old Paint Decatur Doc Filly
Cutting Mare--APHA
Retired Roping Horse
-------------
horse traders much? thats not even all of them! They are on craigslist all the time with different horses


----------



## hisangelonly

Horse for sale
----
poor horse  theres no picture but she says hes very skinny and needs someone who can afford to feed him what he needs because she has 4 others. I wonder if the 4 others are skinny too


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

This thread has gotten a lot less funny and a lot more sad.


----------



## hisangelonly

SmallTownGypsy said:


> This thread has gotten a lot less funny and a lot more sad.


i know  thats all i see are horses that are cheap and skinny. everyone is starving their animals like it is a fad. (


----------



## smrobs

Hehe, cute horse but "more of a gummy bear than a horse"? I wonder what flavor she is :wink::lol:.
Gorgeous Reg. Belgian Mare (5y old)


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

hisangelonly said:


> i know  thats all i see are horses that are cheap and skinny. everyone is starving their animals like it is a fad. (


Yeah, I don't deal well with the whole animal abuse thing. I have to change the channel when the humane society commercial comes on or else I end up in tears and upset for a good half hour after. (For some reason the one with the starving children does not affect me. {shrugs}) And I absolutely under no circumstance watch Animal Cops. I tried watching Pit Bulls and Paroles, but after a couple rescue episodes I had to quit that, too. I'm way too empathetic for such things.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

smrobs said:


> Hehe, cute horse but "more of a gummy bear than a horse"? I wonder what flavor she is :wink::lol:.
> Gorgeous Reg. Belgian Mare (5y old)


How cute is she! Not sure she would be good for a new rider or a child since she's not trained, but whatever. lol Who cares when your horse is a gummy bear?


----------



## hisangelonly

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Yeah, I don't deal well with the whole animal abuse thing. I have to change the channel when the humane society commercial comes on or else I end up in tears and upset for a good half hour after. (For some reason the one with the starving children does not affect me. {shrugs}) And I absolutely under no circumstance watch Animal Cops. I tried watching Pit Bulls and Paroles, but after a couple rescue episodes I had to quit that, too. I'm way too empathetic for such things.


i am the same exact way. i hate watching those sad animal commercials because i cry and feel guilty (even though i know i did nothing to cause any of it). I dont watch those shows because they are so sad.


----------



## MicKey73

smrobs said:


> Hehe, cute horse but "more of a gummy bear than a horse"? I wonder what flavor she is :wink::lol:.
> Gorgeous Reg. Belgian Mare (5y old)


 
Ummmmmm.. I want this horse. Like yesterday. She is beyuutifull!! I wouldn't even need to have her saddled, I just want to look at her all day. And I'm normally a badass brown kinda girl. <3


----------



## my2geldings

Rachel1786 said:


> I looked through their vids, this is the horse they are selling in the ad lol Judd4 - YouTube
> 
> This is a video posted by a "rescue" they are selling this horse for $6,000
> BOhorses11-15-11 260.MP4 - YouTube
> Bay Warmblood gelding blaze 3 white socks approx 16.1 hands and 8 or 9 years old w/t/c takes a jump branded back left reported to be an  Oldenburg.


Oh gosh, poor animal. I feel so bad for some of these horse. It's heart breaking that they are all at our mercy.


----------



## Endiku

smrobs said:


> Hehe, cute horse but "more of a gummy bear than a horse"? I wonder what flavor she is :wink::lol:.
> Gorgeous Reg. Belgian Mare (5y old)


what a cutie! Poor gal has some crazy pancake feet, but nothing a good trimming couldn't fix. Gummy bear horse? Send one to me, please!


----------



## Endiku

AQHA Mares Registered Doc Bar Blood Line & 2 Colts*Make Offer

Two large colts (one's a paint mare colt?) suckling off of one scrawny mare, confusing grammar, and both colts are not only worked in a round pen four times a week, they're saddle ready at 9 months old!


----------



## VanillaBean

hisangelonly said:


> but shes so skinny  they shouldnt have bred such an unhealthy cow. They could at least feed her.


 You musn't know anything about cows,. because the Jersey breed is a naturally bony cow. I think she looks great. Nothing wrong with that cow.


----------



## HollyBubbles

VanillaBean said:


> You musn't know anything about cows,. because the Jersey breed is a naturally bony cow. I think she looks great. Nothing wrong with that cow.


I second this, and I live on a dairy farm with only jersey cows.. Even our calves are bony and they get fed heaps of grass/meal etc etc.. They tend to put the weight on in their gut not hips/ribs etc


----------



## hisangelonly

VanillaBean said:


> You musn't know anything about cows,. because the Jersey breed is a naturally bony cow. I think she looks great. Nothing wrong with that cow.


my family has always had beef cattle. Not dairy. we have had holsteins sometimes, though. We never got into Jerseys, therefore I dont know much about them. She looks very skinny to me. I have seen fat Jerseys before. I, personally, have never seen a Jersey that skinny. So no, I dont know a lot about Jerseys. Sorry.


----------



## hisangelonly

Free Horse
-------------
Why do they have just a rope around her neck like a leash? So sad


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

hisangelonly said:


> my family has always had beef cattle. Not dairy. we have had holsteins sometimes, though. We never got into Jerseys, therefore I dont know much about them. She looks very skinny to me. I have seen fat Jerseys before. I, personally, have never seen a Jersey that skinny. So no, I dont know a lot about Jerseys. Sorry.


 Milk cows are expected to be very skinny. The skinnier they are the thought is the more milk they are producing. Even when judged at shows if they are "fat" like angus etc. they are considered poor milk producers and highly penalized for it. A good milk cow when fed correctly and is actively producing large quantities of milk will not be able to stay as fat as say an angus. because all the fat is going into the milk make sense?


----------



## dee

They had to work HARD to get the spelling as bad as they did - does anyone spell this badly?

1-VERY BEUTIFUL OVERO PAINT GELDEN,DARK RED SORROW AND WHITE,4-5YRS OLD$400,1-DARK BROWN BAY GELDEN 2-3YRS OLD$200,1-PRETTY,BUCKSKIN AND WHITE,MARE,6-7YRS,$300,BY EACH OR ALL$750.THESE HORSES ARE IN GOOD SHAPE,NOT STCKLY,BEIMG-RUN ON PASTURE,FEAD FEED,AND HAY,ARE OF A FREINLY TYPE,CAN PET THEM,WILL COME TO YOU,CAN BE DEEP IN THE PASTURE AND IF THEY CAN HEAR YOU WISALE,WILL COME TO YOU,LOVES ATCHION,LIKE BIG PETS,BUT HAVE BEEN RUNNING ON PASTURE FOR SOME TIME, WILL NEED RETRAINED OR BROKE,WILL MAKE NICE HORSES,TO SOME ONE WHO KNOWS AND LOVES THEM,


----------



## christabelle

Why in the world would you sell a jack without Papers??
Gorgeous Mini Jack Foal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73

Let's play a game called 'Find the Signs of Ignorance' using this Craigslist wonder.... 


_I have 5 thoroughbreds I am in need to sell to make room and help with finances very quickly! I am very attached to some so only want people who are loving and compassionate to their animals.

1. Black bay 16 hand, 2 year old filly.. Top of the line bloodline.. Beautiful. Was at track this year. Recovering from floater chip in knee.. No swell or limp, flashy and show off prances on her walks... should recover good enough for riding in a couple months time, i ride her around the backyard lightly now as is. Very pretty, very smart, and very loving. Storm cat/Secretariat, and more on papers! Could race possibly if heals good enough or receives surgery, otherwise ride, or make broodmare! She cost $30,000 a year ago and was meant to be a stakes horse! Contact for more info.... 2,000 obo

2. Bay 4 year old registered filly who just raced.. Built like a greyhound.. Elegant.. Sweet.. Will make an excellent jumper, has jumped her 4.5 foot pen just at a stand still just to race other horse in the yard today (because of this she got a minor scratch on inside of her leg... only hair missing, no blood), she also is missing a medium sized piece from top of left ear as her mother stepped on her as a baby... this does not effect her at all, she is still a perfect Grand Prix horse for someone... will excel great in some sort of english riding. 450 dollars contact for more info. Will be sent to hunter jumper trainer if not sold by mid january.

3. 8 year old registered, dark bay gelding, 17 hands, has not raced in a year, stout, fuzzy winter coat, long mane, very responsive head... could do great in games or dressage as he moves like a fancy arab and is a very proud horse.. 350 dollars

4. Palomino PUREBRED thoroughbred stallion, 8 years old, son of El Dorado (cremello thoroughbred). Very rare.. 18 hands or just shy of it. Broke, but not specialized in anything yet. Calm and easy to handle, not studdish or violent.. Will be sent to dressage trainer in mid january if not bought. 3,000 obo. Never raced. Have jockey club application, but not registered with them yet, he is in other registries... and eligible for many other registries. Use as stud, dressage, or geld and have a pretty casual rider for you and your family!

5. Mustang gelding... Sorrel... Dead broke.... Is pony horse at track. 14.5 hands. 400 dollars.

ALL OF THESE HORSES BATHE, TRIM, CLIP, PICK, GROOM, STAND, TIE, LOAD, and RIDE.

_*I'll start:* *Recovering from floater chip in knee, i ride her around the backyard lightly now as is, 2 year old filly, Could race possibly if heals good enough or receives surgery, otherwise ride, or make broodmare!*

Yay! Force her to race again ORRRRRRR... breed her as a 2 year old. The choice is yours folks!

Your turn...


----------



## twh

"Horse with awesome papers

Hello I'm selling my horse for info call"











Apparently horses with awesome papers tend to be swaybacked. Learn something new every day.


----------



## christabelle

I thought this was funny.
looking for a nice stud

I am looking for a decent stud to breed my mares to. If you have a stud who doesnt have foals on the ground and you wanna see what he throws let me know. I have a sorrel mare and the other is a bay. Ema me with what you have. Both foals wil have a forever home with me. The foals will be shown also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bytegoddess

Agreed, @myhorsesonador... and OMG why oh WHY is she riding that horse with the saddle so far forward!?!? It looks ridiculous, and unless the horse is moving backward, why is she cranking on the poor thing's mouth like that? Cute horse; I'd never pay $5000 for something that is so poorly ridden as an example of what it can do... I'm thinking there are some weird habits one would have to overcome ;-)


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

OMG this ad just went up on CL and had to share



> 3 yr old mare aqha - $1300
> 
> ***** is an outstanding bred filly with great confirmation. She will have the ability to go any direction and a quiet disposition to boot. She has all ground work done and i have been on her 3 or 4 times. She has not offered to buck at all.
> She is cow bred and will make a great broodmare when your done with her.


At first I thought she was standing on a slope, but when you look at her feet she's not. Great Conformation? They can't even SPELL conformation so how would they know what it is. Ability to go any direction? Make a Great Broodmare?? That poor thing is so downhill that even if she were going uphill, she'd still be downhill and they want WHAT for her??? I got Cinny for less than HALF of that price.

Am I just not seeing her correctly or something?
I think the people out here are CRAZY sometimes with their ads.


----------



## bytegoddess

Rachel1786 said:


> And "She knows what bobware is" lol
> 
> Something I see a lot in ads is that they are up to date on ferrier work, drives be crazy when people write ferrier instead of farrier!


Perhaps he/she meant "barbed wire"? Just a guess... but WHY should a horse know what that is, given that NO horse should ever be kept within a mile of that stuff?!?!?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

bytegoddess said:


> Perhaps he/she meant "barbed wire"? Just a guess... but WHY should a horse know what that is, given that NO horse should ever be kept within a mile of that stuff?!?!?


That seems to be the standard in the area I live in. When we hired some guys to come put up a fence they asked what we were fencing. We said horses and their response was, "So we're doing barbed wire then?" :roll:


----------



## demonwolfmoon

*Grayce is a beautiful double impressive bred mare. I do not have papers for her. *She has flawless confirmation, but a sassy attitude. She was ridden this year by a12 year old, but would not advise a beginner ridder, as she is a tester. She was started on cows two winters ago, and very much likes them. I just don't have time to finish her. Would make an excellent team penner our sorter. Good reining prospect, as she is very sensitive. Not good with small children. loves baths and being pampered. $1500 








Location: East springfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2783574511


----------



## smrobs

^^Yeah, I pray that potential buyers have the wherewithal to have her tested for HYPP before buying.


----------



## draftgrl

I'm confused about this one...Run over? Anyone else confused?

Smooth As A Cat 3yr Old Cutting Horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco

draftgrl said:


> I'm confused about this one...Run over? Anyone else confused?
> 
> Smooth As A Cat 3yr Old Cutting Horse.


A mare that was "run over"? Weird. Wonder what they actually mean? Very little information too. Age and height information are normally standard when you want to sell a horse for $20k. As well as a lot of other basic information of your horse since apparently it is worth its weight in gold.

Common on craigslist users, the site is free, no real limit on how much you type. Why do you want to deal with the simplest questions concerning the horse you have advertised? -oh, and use spell check and proof read before posting it too! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> -oh, and use spell check and proof read before posting it too! LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That, right there, is why I LOVE FireFox! Built-in spell check! :-D


----------



## SunnyDraco

Now that I think about it, I bet that they are referring to how slow she moves, saying that she was being "run over" by all the other horses in the show. So, she was slower than everyone else. But is she coming 3 or 4? Hard to say when they post at the first of the year LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH

"run over" means they cut a wild cow that didn't respect being held and literally ran her over - not falling down, but into her, under her neck, or pushed between her the wall and the herd holding horse. Some people will also use the term when a horse simply gets outrun by a cow that would rather be dinner than participate in cutting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Thank goodness this person is going back to school! lol
Reg.. Gray Qh Mare**Reduced**


----------



## draftgrl

CCH, thanks for the definition!


----------



## franknbeans

Streaker - YouTube

Nice horse, stupid person. :shock: All the tricks are great, but how about STAND STILL!:wink:

Not worth $3800, tho, IMO.


----------



## furbabymum

Is there a reason we have to sit forever and watch this guy tack up the horse. I'm all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz over here watching.



franknbeans said:


> Streaker - YouTube
> 
> Nice horse, stupid person. :shock: All the tricks are great, but how about STAND STILL!:wink:
> 
> Not worth $3800, tho, IMO.


----------



## franknbeans

furbabymum said:


> Is there a reason we have to sit forever and watch this guy tack up the horse. I'm all zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz over here watching.


-totally skipped right thru that. Sorry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

franknbeans said:


> Streaker - YouTube
> 
> Nice horse, stupid person. :shock: All the tricks are great, but how about STAND STILL!:wink:
> 
> Not worth $3800, tho, IMO.


Who stands on a horse backwards and cracks a bull whip? Honestly? What is the purpose of that?


----------



## BuckskinPony

Indyhorse said:


> Another winner:
> 
> *Riding pony, $225*
> 
> it was a male but we had the balls cut off so its calmer


 


BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :rofl:..........wow.....


----------



## mystykat

Cinnys Whinny said:


> OMG this ad just went up on CL and had to share
> 
> 
> 
> Ability to go any direction? Make a Great Broodmare?? That poor thing is so downhill that even if she were going uphill, she'd still be downhill
> .


HHAHAHA! This made me laugh until I fell out of my chair...


----------



## SunnyDraco

franknbeans said:


> Streaker - YouTube
> 
> Nice horse, stupid person. :shock: All the tricks are great, but how about STAND STILL!:wink:
> 
> Not worth $3800, tho, IMO.


What a video... Let's see, I think they are using broken snaffle bit for neck reining. Thus pinching the mouth really hard when they jerk back, which they do quite often. I was just waiting for the horse to scratch its head while it was getting saddled, step into the hanging bridle and freak out. Then there is the people's continued stupidity pretending their horse is a statue, when it is twitching or walking forward (when they are standing on its butt or doing something else to show off how well it stands). Never show the horse trot or the transitions of speeding up. I especially "loved" the part when they rode into the trailer. Just what I have always wanted, a horse that will walk under a tree branch that leaves me hanging from it... LOL

I also noticed that they did a lot of editing, showing the highlights or only when the horse did what they wanted it to. Who knows how many takes they did to get the horse to look "good" in a single shot. 

So not worth me to pay $3,800
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mystykat

hisangelonly said:


> so how come she says she trusts her infant son on her, but shes not for beginners


Could be because she has a lot of "buttons" that a beginner may accidently press...


----------



## Maple

we have a website here called donedeal.ie and you can find all types of interesting things: stewedballs, geldens, filly colts (yes that same horse), screwbalds. I've spotted a 13hh piebald "clydesdale". Plenty of "2/3 year old bombproof beginners horses" and plenty of other things  

I find the ads for thoroughbreds most entertaining.. it's amusing when they can't even spell the name of the sire.

The scary part is that these people are the ones taking care of these poor horses :?


----------



## PaintLover17

They have only one sentence to say about the horse, then a paragraph of tag words! 
EDIT: just as I posted this the ad was flagged for removal. Basically it said the horse was good for western or English, then had a dozen or so lines of random horse related tag words. Some people! Haha!


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Maple said:


> we have a website here called donedeal.ie and you can find all types of interesting things: stewedballs, geldens, filly colts (yes that same horse), screwbalds. I've spotted a 13hh piebald "clydesdale". Plenty of "2/3 year old bombproof beginners horses" and plenty of other things
> 
> I find the ads for thoroughbreds most entertaining.. it's amusing when they can't even spell the name of the sire.
> 
> The scary part is that these people are the ones taking care of these poor horses :?


Ah I recently posted some photos from DoneDeal on the Bad Riding live journal.

I saw a lot of quiet/quite (no one seemed to be able to use one or the other correctly), one piebale, and one gielding. 

As well as some pretty mediocre riding, and absolutely terrible pictures (when will people learn that blurry cell phone pictures, or pictures of pictures, are not good sale photos).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

franknbeans said:


> Streaker - YouTube
> 
> Nice horse, stupid person. :shock: All the tricks are great, but how about STAND STILL!:wink:
> 
> Not worth $3800, tho, IMO.


You know the part that made me go :shock: and then :evil:? When they were riding the horse down the road, standing on her croup (at least it looked like...they may have been on the saddle), swinging the rope, and then had a diesel truck drive by honking its horn like mad. Seriously? Who in the heck is going to ride a horse standing on its croup while trying to rope a freakin' cow, much less with big trucks driving by?! What does that prove? Oh, right...that you're a moron!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

franknbeans said:


> Streaker - YouTube
> 
> Nice horse, stupid person. :shock: All the tricks are great, but how about STAND STILL!:wink:
> 
> Not worth $3800, tho, IMO.


That's messed up! I didn't even watch past the "hoof picking" part... she was kissing at her to lift her feet up.. and she was so naughty with them and wouldn't stand.. and slamming her feet down. Bleh.... 

That's enough to make me stop watching..


----------



## Maple

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Ah I recently posted some photos from DoneDeal on the Bad Riding live journal.
> 
> I saw a lot of quiet/quite (no one seemed to be able to use one or the other correctly), one piebale, and one gielding.
> 
> As well as some pretty mediocre riding, and absolutely terrible pictures (when will people learn that blurry cell phone pictures, or pictures of pictures, are not good sale photos).


 
Ahh thank you! The spelling is HORRIFIC! I'm not brilliant, but at least I can form a sentance together  They can't spell, can't ride and the horses are normally in a sorry state. That's where we are after getting Simba from - he was (still is at the moment) in a rough way. 

As for the riding, I find the majority of lessons here pretty awful. I refuse to board my horses at lesson stables partially due to alot of the standards. I have previously kept them at riding school but both times the ability of the riders/trainers left alot to be desired. Theres a mentality of "oh, you can somewhat trot, dont know what a diagonal is? thats fine, lets jump!". Then there are the ones who don't take lessons but "jockey the horse" - these are the people in the tracksuit/sweatpants and white runners and the socks more than visible and no helmet.


----------



## Rachel1786

Horse for sale

*Horse for sale (Newfoundland)*

Date: 2012-01-18, 9:15PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Cheyenne is an Arab/Saddlebred and still growing. She is 2 and a half years old. She green to walk trot. She loads, picks up all four foot, works on lunge. Bare foot, easy keeper and shes a love bug. This horse has a great future as a trail horse .... Has a phenomenal jump too! asking 1000.00 OBO 



 Location: Newfoundland
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

























SO she is 2.5 years old and has a phenomenal jump?!?! And they want 1000 for her, looks like a cute horse, but you can drive 2 hours and go to new holland and get a horse just like this for under 100 right now! Well broke horses aren't even selling for 1000 in my area!


----------



## SunnyDraco

^^^^ not only that, but a 2 1/2 year old in a bit with leverage?!? I would stay away from their training methods :/

Poor girl's mouth 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Looks like that's a tom thumb. Unfortunately, a lot of "old school" trainers start horses in a tom thumb. My BO does and he's been training horses for 30 years. He started Aires in a tom thumb, but luckily I got him into a regular loose ring snaffle before any pressure was applied to the bit.


----------



## SunnyDraco

my mom was "old school" for many years. But we had always started all the horses in O ring snaffles. They graduated to tom thumbs when they were around 5 or 6 years old when all they did was neck rein. My mom really thought that the tom thumbs were much less severe than a regular curb bit. She was corrected on that thinking about seven years ago when a trainer explained to my mom that the tom thumbs actually pinch the horses mouth when you pull both reins back in one hand. So, she went back to putting snaffle bits, and bit reining because she still didn't want to try a potentially harsh curb bit.


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Hey dude strings and hunters qrt/draft RED ROAN rides and drives.*

*Hey dude strings and hunters qrt/draft RED ROAN rides and drives. - $1000 *

Date: 2012-01-18, 6:59PM MST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Peppermint is a 10yr old qrt draft mare red roan size 4hoof and easy to ride and drive she is easy to handle and has driven in a team before i was told..she has also worked on a cattle ranch sorting and branding as well...call or text only please ******** 


Location: it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests











"QRT" makes me think it is an abbreviation for Quart, not Quarter Horse which is more commenly abbreviated QH. And is "size 4hoof" a size in horseshoes? LOL


2 yr old QTR horse mare

*2 yr old QTR horse mare - $300 ()*

Date: 2012-01-18, 2:26PM MST
Reply to: *******@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Born 11/09 so she is 2 and acouple of months all ground work is done she is very trained saddle on her back and many months in round pen never had weight on her back. She is out of great bloodline have attached pedigree.

Will trade for hay,milk calve or cash best offer.

She is a doll ready to be taken to the next step.

Call for pics *** *** **** 


Location: ovid
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2806489076

When will craigslist users learn that taking a picture of your horse's registration doesn't mean that it is readable. The picture gets shrunk, and this is not the first time that I have seen a seller post a picture of their horse's "good bloodline" and it is never clear enough to read ANY of it :shock:



'07 TB Appaloosa Mare
*'07 TB Appaloosa Mare - $300 *

Date: 2012-01-18, 1:47PM MST
Reply to: sale-vbryq-*******@craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Bambi is a 2007 appaloosa. Her sire has some thoroughbred in him, that has Champion cutter racer lines. Her sire is IMA EASY STORM. Her dam is CC SARCEEAMA L. Bambi is *not all the way halter broke*, but *when she has one on her she does really well with it*. All that is needed is to be finished in halter and she is *ready to ride*. There is a *chance she is already registered*. Bambi stands around 15+ HH. 


it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests












WHAT??? Do I need say more than what I put in *bold? *Do they even own this horse legally? How could you not know if they are registered when they are only a few years old? And if she were registered, how in the world are you supposed get the papers?

I usually don't find so many dumb ads in my local area :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

I have a quite 14.5 hand guilding.. well broke lots of trail experience.. I ave put my 8 year old neice on him and led him around he did fine.. priced to sell at $1800 ( sounds like a lot of ads in my area)


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

gypsy sport horse - elena

I may be interested in the horse. But the info says "Mare", description says colt. And his sire is a Gypsy Vanner mare...how did they pull that one off? lol

As far as the info saying "Mare". The name says Elena and that's the seller's name so I think she may have been putting her info rather than the horse's. :roll:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy long back, Batman! 

HUGE 16.3 hand Half-Arabian Mare
*HUGE 16.3 hand Half-Arabian Mare - $7500 (San Diego, CA)*

Date: 2012-01-18, 2:58PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

EC Peachy Queen 2006 HA Mare 16.3 hands Belle is a huge half-Arabian mare that has been successfully shown in the Hunter Pleasure Division as well as in the Sport Horse Under Saddle sections. She has been off the past year while pregnant, but the baby is now weaned and she's ready to go back to work! A big floaty mover will make her a sport horse or Dressage winner for sure! You could also put her in shoes and be competitive in the Half-Arabian Hunter Pleasure divisions. She has been shown by adults and junior riders. Her offspring has photos available too, as she passed on her height and refinement as a broodmare! $7,500 *Breed:* Half Arabian
*Gender*: Mare
*Birth Date*: Jan 1, 2004
More information at: Reduced 8 Year old 16.3 Hand Bay Mare


----------



## amp23

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy long back, Batman!
> 
> HUGE 16.3 hand Half-Arabian Mare
> *HUGE 16.3 hand Half-Arabian Mare - $7500 (San Diego, CA)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-18, 2:58PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> EC Peachy Queen 2006 HA Mare 16.3 hands Belle is a huge half-Arabian mare that has been successfully shown in the Hunter Pleasure Division as well as in the Sport Horse Under Saddle sections. She has been off the past year while pregnant, but the baby is now weaned and she's ready to go back to work! A big floaty mover will make her a sport horse or Dressage winner for sure! You could also put her in shoes and be competitive in the Half-Arabian Hunter Pleasure divisions. She has been shown by adults and junior riders. Her offspring has photos available too, as she passed on her height and refinement as a broodmare! $7,500 *Breed:* Half Arabian
> *Gender*: Mare
> *Birth Date*: Jan 1, 2004
> More information at: Reduced 8 Year old 16.3 Hand Bay Mare


Wow that is a long back! And is that a western pad under the saddle? Wonder what she's crossed with considering how big she is? And to me, in my area at least, def not worth 7500..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

amp23 said:


> Wow that is a long back! And is that a western pad under the saddle? Wonder what she's crossed with considering how big she is? And to me, in my area at least, def not worth 7500..


That looks like a pad for an endurance saddle. Our trainer has one that looks similarly-shaped to that, but it's covered with turquoise canvas instead of just being the fleece. She almost looks like she's crossed with a standardbred to me (no proof of that, other than he long build).

And totally not trying to be mean or judgmental, but is it just me or is that chick too big for that saddle?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wait...what?! (to the part in bold)

6 year old paint stallion
*6 year old paint stallion - $300 (Cedar City, Ut)*

Date: 2012-01-08, 6:29PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
The Hungry Horse Rescue is pleased to annouce our first horse up for open adoption, he is a 6 year old black and white paint stallion. Cochise is green broke, he is halter trained, leads well. He is a beautiful boy, we just need to find him a loving home,* as a rescue we would rather find him a home than have to get him gelded.* He would make a wonderful horse. We are asking 300.00 for an adoption fee to cover the expenses he has incurred. Please contact us if you are interested in meeting this beautiful boy.



 Location: Cedar City, Ut
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SarahAnn

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wait...what?! (to the part in bold)



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## amp23

Umm... Yeah. Doesn't sound like a good 'rescue' to me. But yeah I think she's a bit big for the saddle too.. :/ I could see standardbred, I just wasn't sure how tall they are.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Not a very good horse rescue... That is like a local animal shelter refusing to spay and neuter the dogs and cats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Not a horse ad, but pretty darn stupid...

Trainer for horse my house

Yep, One session is going to turn that horse around in an instant! Ontop of that, let me risk my life for $30. Ha. Stupid.

And this one...Ha, $2500 for this? 
http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/grd/2790161588.html


----------



## amp23

Stupid... I also don't get the title- Trainer for horse my house??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

amp23 said:


> Umm... Yeah. Doesn't sound like a good 'rescue' to me. But yeah I think she's a bit big for the saddle too.. :/ I could see standardbred, I just wasn't sure how tall they are.


I've heard standardbreds can get upwards of 17hh. Heck, there's a freakishly tall arab gelding at our barn who is close to 16.2-16.3hh.



SunnyDraco said:


> Not a very good horse rescue... That is like a local animal shelter refusing to spay and neuter the dogs and cats
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, right?!


----------



## Rachel1786

CLaPorte432 said:


> .
> 
> And this one...Ha, $2500 for this?
> horse/tennessee walking horse/broodmare


Mhmm 18 year old maiden mare being sold as a broodmare...yep, that makes sense :roll::think:


----------



## cowpony09

Today I saw an ad

"4 year old black AQHA gelding, bucking horse prospect. Started under saddle but we can't get him to stop bucking. Hes wonderful on hand but just loves to buck with a saddle on with or without a rider. We've tried every thing.

Pictures for serious inquires only, beautiful horse $1500"

You can't give away a problem horse in this part of the country right now. They think they are going to get $1500 because they can't get there quarter horse to stop bucking?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowpony09 said:


> Today I saw an ad
> 
> "4 year old black AQHA gelding, bucking horse prospect. Started under saddle but we can't get him to stop bucking. Hes wonderful on hand but just loves to buck with a saddle on with or without a rider. We've tried every thing.
> 
> Pictures for serious inquires only, beautiful horse $1500"
> 
> You can't give away a problem horse in this part of the country right now. They think they are going to get $1500 because they can't get there quarter horse to stop bucking?


Cowpony, are you in Arizona? I swear I saw almost that same ad a couple of weeks back on Craigslist. lol


----------



## cowpony09

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Cowpony, are you in Arizona? I swear I saw almost that same ad a couple of weeks back on Craigslist. lol


No I'm from SD, but maybe thats just the in thing now. . . you find a horse with a problem, or if they don't already have a problem you give them one and sell them for $1500


----------



## draftgrl

I REALLY dont know what to say to this one.....Could only laugh at the music they put to the video, and the fact that they have this "Trail" horse with a tail extension, and all fancied up for a AQHA show. 

I could only laugh....

Pony Blankets/ AQHA Trail gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

draftgrl said:


> I REALLY dont know what to say to this one.....Could only laugh at the music they put to the video, and the fact that they have this "Trail" horse with a tail extension, and all fancied up for a AQHA show.
> 
> I could only laugh....
> 
> Pony Blankets/ AQHA Trail gelding


I nearly peed myself laughing when I realized what song that was!!!


----------



## gingerscout

draftgrl said:


> I REALLY dont know what to say to this one.....Could only laugh at the music they put to the video, and the fact that they have this "Trail" horse with a tail extension, and all fancied up for a AQHA show.
> 
> I could only laugh....
> 
> Pony Blankets/ AQHA Trail gelding


 I'm sorry I don't get it with the music.. maybe im missing something, but I dont recognize the tune.. please explain


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gingerscout, it's the Man From Snowy River theme. Friggin' epic movie...absolutely gorgeous music...not something I'd use on a "horse for sale" ad...especially not for a sedate QH.


----------



## gingerscout

DraftyAiresMum said:


> gingerscout, it's the Man From Snowy River theme. Friggin' epic movie...absolutely gorgeous music...not something I'd use on a "horse for sale" ad...especially not for a sedate QH.


 oh ok.. thank you for explaining.. I have seen worse songs than that on horse videos.. I once saw a horse with the chicken dance song.. and another with a screaming death metal song on horses for sale


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, the chicken dance would be epically funny. Especially if it was a little pony they were trying to sell. lol


----------



## draftgrl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I nearly peed myself laughing when I realized what song that was!!!



ME too!!!! Just thinking about it makes me giggle


----------



## draftgrl

Chicken dance would be pretty good lol


----------



## gingerscout

I have never sold a horse..but I figured you would pic good music that would depict what traits a horse has or something like that.. so the chicken dance.. what does that say about the horse.. is he a chicken? is he flighty?...lol just makes me think.. dont know about anyone else


----------



## SunnyDraco

draftgrl said:


> I REALLY dont know what to say to this one.....Could only laugh at the music they put to the video, and the fact that they have this "Trail" horse with a tail extension, and all fancied up for a AQHA show.
> 
> I could only laugh....
> 
> Pony Blankets/ AQHA Trail gelding


What really got me is the asking price for the horse. If you are going to include "OBO" after your price, PLEASE have a space in between them. At first glance, I read it as "$30000 Best Offer" instead of "$3000 Or Best Offer" :shocked: it makes a BIG difference LOL -though I do think the horse is probably overpriced to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl

gingerscout said:


> I have never sold a horse..but I figured you would pic good music that would depict what traits a horse has or something like that.. so the chicken dance.. what does that say about the horse.. is he a chicken? is he flighty?...lol just makes me think.. dont know about anyone else


I would just think they put it on to try and be funny


----------



## furbabymum

*Wonderful Horses For Sale - $650 (Nunn)*

Date: 2012-01-15, 5:34PM MST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Horses for sale. broke for riding, very friendly and like attention. a very nice appaloosa gilding 12 years old kid broke, a sorrow broke for a child to ride , a mule gilding for packing great for hunting , a halflinger, a good bay cattle horse,. big tall sorrow, most kid broke. 650.00 and up. call Gerry at 970-290-8052 





 Location: Nunn
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I wonder what tragedy the sorrow horse was involved in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum

I wondered the same thing. I don't want a sorrow horse. That's just depressing!


~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I wonder what tragedy the sorrow horse was involved in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Anebel and FurBabyMum, I laughed so hard at your comments I had to go use the bathroom. And then I was still giggling. LoL, too funny.


----------



## myQHpaul

Just saw one on a local horse selling site. Said something about a well-bread holflinger who was 14.6 hands. They didn't post a picture but all I could think about was a golden loaf of bread in the sun with a saddle on


----------



## Maple

I'm slightly upset that I've never physically come across one of these 14.5 or 14.6 hh horses... I must be living in a bubble? I see them for sale all the time but have never actually got to interact with one.


----------



## Maple

Not dumb... just sad  

Hungry horses looking for an owner for sale in Westmeath - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Maple said:


> I'm slightly upset that I've never physically come across one of these 14.5 or 14.6 hh horses... I must be living in a bubble? I see them for sale all the time but have never actually got to interact with one.


I responded to ad today and told the person I was confused about the height. I said, "The info says 14.3, but the description says 14.5(??)." 

They responded and said the horse was indeed 14.5. I really want to ask them what that means, but I don't know how to do so without sounding insulting. Maybe I should just ask and see what happens.


----------



## smrobs

Well, you could always pretend to know less than they do and ask how tall that would be in inches :twisted:.


----------



## Maple

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I responded to ad today and told the person I was confused about the height. I said, "The info says 14.3, but the description says 14.5(??)."
> 
> They responded and said the horse was indeed 14.5. I really want to ask them what that means, but I don't know how to do so without sounding insulting. Maybe I should just ask and see what happens.


Ask if its 14.2 (14 1/2) or 15.1? :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

heres one that went up today
ad for qaurter horse/ mustang 

I have a very gentle gelding for sale. He will be 3 yrs old this spring. He does everything you ask him to do. My 7 yr old daughter leads him around all the time. He has been saddled 3 times and the second and 3rd times my 11 yr old son has gotten on him and we have led them around. He has never tried to buck or rare. I just dont have the time to mess with him like he needs. He will be a tall horse and has really filled out this summer. Dark brown in color with a black mane and tail. We was told his dad was a qaurter and his mom was a mustang. I will try to post a pic on here soon. If interesed please


----------



## Orb

Amateur move, I say. He should be sellin this stuff by the ounce.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Orb said:


> Amateur move, I say. He should be sellin this stuff by the ounce.


I've seen ads that they wanted money in exchange for you to haul it away. I can't stop myself from laughing when people want to sell the manure by the truck load LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BikerChickk

Here is an ad from todays CL for a trailer, you don't evenneed a truck it runs well on it's own!
2 Horse Straght Loud Trailer

Blue 2 horse straght loud trailer. New tiers, new floor mats, and one ride has all the bumper pads. Other side needs to be replaced with the bumper pads, or you can just take them out.
It runs great. Has a little tack room on the ride. Escape door, and the front where you put the hay opens and close's nicely. All the lights work, and the license is up to date. 
It does need some work, but it runs fantastic. Never had a problem hauling it, and its light weight. Asking $800, OBO. 
Please e-mail for more pictures or if you want to come out and see it. 
I will also trade for a two horse slant trailer, or a stock trailer I can use for taller horses. If the trailer we trade for needs work, that is just fine. But I would like it run 
pretty well. 
Thank you


----------



## gingerscout

BikerChickk said:


> Here is an ad from todays CL for a trailer, you don't evenneed a truck it runs well on it's own!
> 2 Horse Straght Loud Trailer
> 
> Blue 2 horse straght loud trailer. New tiers, new floor mats, and one ride has all the bumper pads. Other side needs to be replaced with the bumper pads, or you can just take them out.
> It runs great. Has a little tack room on the ride. Escape door, and the front where you put the hay opens and close's nicely. All the lights work, and the license is up to date.
> It does need some work, but it runs fantastic. Never had a problem hauling it, and its light weight. Asking $800, OBO.
> Please e-mail for more pictures or if you want to come out and see it.
> I will also trade for a two horse slant trailer, or a stock trailer I can use for taller horses. If the trailer we trade for needs work, that is just fine. But I would like it run
> pretty well.
> Thank you


 so what kind of engine does the trailer have in it??:lol: I guess hes hoping the trade trailer doesent need a tune up


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Is it just me or is this chick holding the reins weird? This was attached to an ad for the horse.


----------



## BikerChickk

Yep, she doesn't know how to hold the reins. Like that if the horse bucks, stumbles or whatever she will lose her reins.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Is it just me or is this chick holding the reins weird? This was attached to an ad for the horse.
> 
> Devi1 - YouTube


Yeah...her hands are up by her boobs. That can't make for very good balance. lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow, informative.
Little Jessy He is a Mr. San Peppy
Little Jessy He is a Mr. San Peppy 



 Location: Casa Grande
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Yeah, it reminded me of one of my first rides on a horse. I had the reins too loose. Walked the horse into the field, turned her around intending to walk back. She had different ideas and decided to gallop back. The whole time my friend was yelling, "PULL BACK ON THE REINS!" But they were so loose I had them by my head and still couldn't feel her mouth. lol Silly me as a newbie. I'm surprised I stayed in the saddle. Oh, to be young again and have a natural balance.


----------



## BikerChickk

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow, informative.
> Little Jessy He is a Mr. San Peppy
> Little Jessy He is a Mr. San Peppy
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Casa Grande
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 I guess they figure his butt talks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BikerChickk said:


> I guess they figure his butt talks


His butt and a really bad chest shot.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I just about DIED laughing at the part I put in bold.
2 Perfect Horses
I have 2 great horses that we dont ride anymore.Both are healthy..The black one is approx. 8 yrs old and female..*The brown one is approx 13yrs old and used to be a male*...they are both barefoot...My kids rode them for awhile but have lost interest in them....Looking for a great home for them..They both love attention and are easy rides... 



 Location: Tucson
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

















_Used_ to be a male?! What is he now? A non-gender? lol


----------



## BikerChickk

*mini hores for sale - $1 (walla walla)*

Date: 2012-01-20, 3:35PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] 


I have a 4year old mare 35.5 inches tall amhr reg. I have a 5 year old gelding green broke to saddle and cart . amhr reg 37.5 inches tall. I have a 2 year old amhr/ahma stallion that will be 31 or 32 inches tall at three. all are sound just reducing head email for picture serious buyer only 375 each.

I hope this is not what it says in the head line. 
These people need to learn to spell, or proof read!


----------



## natisha

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You know the part that made me go :shock: and then :evil:? When they were riding the horse down the road, standing on her croup (at least it looked like...they may have been on the saddle), swinging the rope, and then had a diesel truck drive by honking its horn like mad. Seriously? Who in the heck is going to ride a horse standing on its croup while trying to rope a freakin' cow, much less with big trucks driving by?! What does that prove? Oh, right...that you're a moron!


I noticed that horse had a pretty high respiratory rate especially when it shouldn't have, like when first being saddled. Makes me wonder, was it already worked down, anxious/worried, pained or sick?


----------



## gingerscout

heres one for a haflinger near me

7 yrs old we only bought him 7 or 8 months ago just to drive cause mare was in foal. does well with everything stand ties farrier etc, currently he does have a new pair of shoe on like i said i road him when we had first got him but never have since he will move and look good while doing going the the road around our little city.. any questions please ask email me


also ads with no pictures irk me.. especially the ones that say will post pics tonight or later and never do.. the pictures usually stink, but something is better than nothing


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Just in case anyone wondered, I asked about the height. Here's what I said and the response I got.

Me:Hello,
By 14.5hh are you meaning 14 and a half? I'm just trying to figure 
out her height as 14.5 is not a height I have heard before.
She's a very pretty girl. I do love her coloring. I'm not sure if 
we'd be able to see her in person as we live in TN.
Thanks!
-Crystal

The response (details removed): My husband said if you give him a call, he'll be glad to explain all about princess to you. His name is ----- ------- and you can call him at ***-***-****.


??? Guess the question was beyond being able to be explained via e-mail.


----------



## gingerscout

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Just in case anyone wondered, I asked about the height. Here's what I said and the response I got.
> 
> Me:Hello,
> By 14.5hh are you meaning 14 and a half? I'm just trying to figure
> out her height as 14.5 is not a height I have heard before.
> She's a very pretty girl. I do love her coloring. I'm not sure if
> we'd be able to see her in person as we live in TN.
> Thanks!
> -Crystal
> 
> The response (details removed): My husband said if you give him a call, he'll be glad to explain all about princess to you. His name is ----- ------- and you can call him at ***-***-****.
> 
> 
> ??? Guess the question was beyond being able to be explained via e-mail.


 dont feel bad I have looked at about 15 horses off cl and never came home with a single one.. all of them were not as described, or their owners were too vague, and sent up lots of red flags, and not answering questions I ask them and trying to pass it off to someone else to answer is one flag for me.. its not hard to truly answer a question if someone asks you.. if you dont know the answer, just say I dont know sorry


----------



## gingerscout

I actually looked at a horse where the owner said they wanted rights to come out whenever without asking and see what I was doing for care ( which I understand making sure he goes to a good home fine) but she said I have to throw him a party every year and he needs to have a cake and a party hat and she had better be invited, as the last person did not throw a party and she took the horse back.. I was like not interested anymore


----------



## BikerChickk

Here is one from our local online classified, I about peed myself.

I have a hore that had his man parts off. He was to meen with them on. heis beter now he don kick no more but he wont let me ride him. I guess he isnt broke. he has papers and says he was borned on the march 10 2009. he is a good one with his feet and will led around good. I bought him at auction and they rode him in the pen a little. But my friend says he not really broke. I got him for my kid but he s no good for kids. I will sell him with papers for $400 what i paid for the vet to fix him. Or trade for a pony or smaller horse my kid can ride. this one got a lot bigger since we got him. I dont know how to measure him like you suppose to do, but hes shoulder is 64 in he was a lot littler last spring.


----------



## gingerscout

BikerChickk said:


> Here is one from our local online classified, I about peed myself.
> 
> I have a hore that had his man parts off. He was to meen with them on. heis beter now he don kick no more but he wont let me ride him. I guess he isnt broke. he has papers and says he was borned on the march 10 2009. he is a good one with his feet and will led around good. I bought him at auction and they rode him in the pen a little. But my friend says he not really broke. I got him for my kid but he s no good for kids. I will sell him with papers for $400 what i paid for the vet to fix him. Or trade for a pony or smaller horse my kid can ride. this one got a lot bigger since we got him. I dont know how to measure him like you suppose to do, but hes shoulder is 64 in he was a lot littler last spring.


ummmmm yeah ( bangs head on desk) I'll leave that one alone..lol


----------



## GypsyRose

Sunny Draco, I also has a few questions about the tbred/appy mare, they know her linage but are not sure if she is registered? WOW that just sounds really fishy. And to not be all the way halter broke but is ready to ride? I don't think I would ride a horse that doesn't even have the fundamentals of being all the way halter broke. LOL


----------



## natisha

BikerChickk said:


> Here is one from our local online classified, I about peed myself.
> 
> I have a hore that had his man parts off. He was to meen with them on. heis beter now he don kick no more but he wont let me ride him. I guess he isnt broke. he has papers and says he was borned on the march 10 2009. he is a good one with his feet and will led around good. I bought him at auction and they rode him in the pen a little. But my friend says he not really broke. I got him for my kid but he s no good for kids. I will sell him with papers for $400 what i paid for the vet to fix him. Or trade for a pony or smaller horse my kid can ride. this one got a lot bigger since we got him. I dont know how to measure him like you suppose to do, but hes shoulder is 64 in he was a lot littler last spring.


Just a guess here but do you think he bought a baby who grew?:roll:
It sounds like his hore is a transgender.


----------



## sapphiresrider

I remember seeing an 11hh pony for sale for kids to ride .... :L It was like a mini falabella! No way was it 11hh.


----------



## BikerChickk

BikerChickk said:


> Here is one from our local online classified, I about peed myself.
> 
> I have a hore that had his man parts off. He was to meen with them on. heis beter now he don kick no more but he wont let me ride him. I guess he isnt broke. he has papers and says he was borned on the march 10 2009. he is a good one with his feet and will led around good. I bought him at auction and they rode him in the pen a little. But my friend says he not really broke. I got him for my kid but he s no good for kids. I will sell him with papers for $400 what i paid for the vet to fix him. Or trade for a pony or smaller horse my kid can ride. this one got a lot bigger since we got him. I dont know how to measure him like you suppose to do, but hes shoulder is 64 in he was a lot littler last spring.


I love how he states the age while obviously looking at the papers, but doesn't say what breed? This horse is 16 hh at a coming 3 yr old, wonder what breed he is?


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

gingerscout said:


> I actually looked at a horse where the owner said they wanted rights to come out whenever without asking and see what I was doing for care ( which I understand making sure he goes to a good home fine) but she said I have to throw him a party every year and he needs to have a cake and a party hat and she had better be invited, as the last person did not throw a party and she took the horse back.. I was like not interested anymore


I... Still can't stop laughing.


----------



## GypsyRose

dude...you ain't gettin MY pony for your kid to ride! (think he could understand that language?)


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

BikerChickk said:


> Here is one from our local online classified, I about peed myself.
> 
> I have a hore that had his man parts off. He was to meen with them on. heis beter now he don kick no more but he wont let me ride him. I guess he isnt broke. he has papers and says he was borned on the march 10 2009. he is a good one with his feet and will led around good. I bought him at auction and they rode him in the pen a little. But my friend says he not really broke. I got him for my kid but he s no good for kids. I will sell him with papers for $400 what i paid for the vet to fix him. Or trade for a pony or smaller horse my kid can ride. this one got a lot bigger since we got him. I dont know how to measure him like you suppose to do, but hes shoulder is 64 in he was a lot littler last spring.


It does sound like a transgender prostitute... 

If the man does not realize that a young horse grows, he doesn't really need to own a horse. Actually, if you can't spell "horse" then you really don't need a horse.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

uhm.. 11,500 for a filly thats extremly green, not proven and barely coming 3...... hmmmm I think they are shooting high even if she has good breeding she will definitely not go for 11 thousand they have had her posted for about 6 months now. Excellent Running Quarter Prospect


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BikerChickk said:


> *mini hores for sale - $1 (walla walla)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-20, 3:35PM PST
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> 
> I have a 4year old mare 35.5 inches tall amhr reg. I have a 5 year old gelding green broke to saddle and cart . amhr reg 37.5 inches tall. I have a 2 year old amhr/ahma stallion that will be 31 or 32 inches tall at three. all are sound just reducing head email for picture serious buyer only 375 each.
> 
> I hope this is not what it says in the head line.
> These people need to learn to spell, or proof read!


Actually, I didn't see much wrong with this ad other than the relative lack of punctuation and capitalization.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, I didn't see much wrong with this ad other than the relative lack of punctuation and capitalization.


Aside from the ad headline being "mini hores for sale?"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Aside from the ad headline being "mini hores for sale?"


Well, aside from that. I would guess that it was an unfortunate typo, since everything else is fine.


----------



## BikerChickk

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, I didn't see much wrong with this ad other than the relative lack of punctuation and capitalization.


What about the headline? Mini hores for sale?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BikerChickk said:


> What about the headline? Mini hores for sale?


Someone already pointed that out and I responded that I think it was probably an unfortunate typo, as the rest of the ad is fine.


----------



## waresbear

BarrelracingArabian said:


> uhm.. 11,500 for a filly thats extremly green, not proven and barely coming 3...... hmmmm I think they are shooting high even if she has good breeding she will definitely not go for 11 thousand they have had her posted for about 6 months now. Excellent Running Quarter Prospect


They won't even get that if she's raced and someone claims her.


----------



## Eolith

I'd like to know on which planet this filly would be identified as a red dun (you'll have to go to the link to see her pictures). She also seems overpriced for what she is:

Registered AQHA Red Dun Filly

Exceptional filly: "Josie", a 2010 foal -- 2 in April. AQHA registered. We have started her gently with imprinting at birth, ground manners and now easy training so she is greenbroke -- 90 days professional training from Rustic Pine Farms. No cantering yet but a great gaming and performance horse potential. All she needs now is time and miles in the saddle. Champion bloodlines: She is out of Dynamite Jac / Boggie's Flashy Jac; dam: Chic Please/Smart Chic OLena. These are reiners and working cow horses. Josie is a true red dun, big mane and tail, perfect confirmation and very fast. 14.3 hands. Quick turn and stop -- very athletic. Clips, bathes, trailers, stands for the farrier. UTD on shots, worming and hooves. She is a great project horse and will pay back over time -- an intermediate or experienced rider is best. She learns very quickly and is very personable. This is a nice horse and a great deal. Boarding and additional training available. $3500


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Eolith said:


> I'd like to know on which planet this filly would be identified as a red dun (you'll have to go to the link to see her pictures). She also seems overpriced for what she is:
> 
> Registered AQHA Red Dun Filly
> 
> Exceptional filly: "Josie", a 2010 foal -- 2 in April. AQHA registered. We have started her gently with imprinting at birth, ground manners and now easy training so she is greenbroke -- 90 days professional training from Rustic Pine Farms. No cantering yet but a great gaming and performance horse potential. All she needs now is time and miles in the saddle. Champion bloodlines: She is out of Dynamite Jac / Boggie's Flashy Jac; dam: Chic Please/Smart Chic OLena. These are reiners and working cow horses. Josie is a true red dun, big mane and tail, perfect confirmation and very fast. 14.3 hands. Quick turn and stop -- very athletic. Clips, bathes, trailers, stands for the farrier. UTD on shots, worming and hooves. She is a great project horse and will pay back over time -- an intermediate or experienced rider is best. She learns very quickly and is very personable. This is a nice horse and a great deal. Boarding and additional training available. $3500


Apparently "bay" is the new "red dun"? lol

And she's not even two and they've already started her under saddle?! :shock: :evil:


----------



## lubylol

^Maybe they say dun because she looks like she has a dorsal stripe...although it looks to be countershading rather than a dorsal stripe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

*What, no pics?*

"I have a reg paint stud he is all black but a white blaze he is 5 yrs old green broke would make a nice halter horse or an all around horse.. His bloodlines have skipp , king,leo wimpy, and lots of other good one if kept till summer hewill start training on barrels,reining,and some cow work hes very sweet in ur pocket type of horse he will do anything asked of him Have never used hin for breeding did get with the mares once but was very easy to catch and was prtective of my bf and i when walken him back to gate didnt let any horses around us he was very jentalmen like  hes a very good boy can send pics if some oneis really intersted Also have a 16 yr old gelding who has done it all but he is a very cowy horse nos when its time to work hes showen a few differnt place and showen in colorado and won me ribbons and took him to fair here a few years ago he got me a 2nd and a resev grand champion he has to go to appoved home only he is the best friend ive ever had ive had him sence he was 3 and he was aboused baddly im asking 6,000 for him no less "


********
six grand for a horse, no pics? 
And you spell like you're in elementary school...
I also like how you're selling your "best friend"...classy


----------



## BikerChickk

demonwolfmoon said:


> ive had him sence he was 3 and he was aboused baddly im asking 6,000 for him no less "


 
She the one abusing him or what? I think most children spell better


----------



## blush

lololololololol.

"Logan is 14 hand 14 year old Quarter Horse.
Great *Confidence Builder* with Brains between the ears!
Logan has taught my daughter so much in the last 3 years - while *having fun and being safe*. He is perfect for the beginner rider who is looking to start jumping and showing.

Max Jump is 2'6".

He is honest and jumps so cute!
Excellent Stable manners and very easy to catch. He will follow you around the arena or pen. He loads, shaves, blow drys, farrier - you name it!

*He cares for his rider - whenever my daughter has fallen off jumping he stops immediately*.

Sadly my daughter has gotten too tall for him as her feet are now below his belly.

GOOD HOME IS A MUST!

Price Includes: Bridle, rain sheets, 2 winter blankets - both with necks, winter liner, and 2 fly sheets. 
*Price: $ 5,500"*











I guess this horse is so "safe" that it's worth noting everytime the rider falls off, he stops! The rider must be on the ground a lot...


----------



## gingerscout

blush said:


> lololololololol.
> 
> "Logan is 14 hand 14 year old Quarter Horse.
> Great *Confidence Builder* with Brains between the ears!
> Logan has taught my daughter so much in the last 3 years - while *having fun and being safe*. He is perfect for the beginner rider who is looking to start jumping and showing.
> 
> Max Jump is 2'6".
> 
> He is honest and jumps so cute!
> Excellent Stable manners and very easy to catch. He will follow you around the arena or pen. He loads, shaves, blow drys, farrier - you name it!
> 
> *He cares for his rider - whenever my daughter has fallen off jumping he stops immediately*.
> 
> Sadly my daughter has gotten too tall for him as her feet are now below his belly.
> 
> GOOD HOME IS A MUST!
> 
> Price Includes: Bridle, rain sheets, 2 winter blankets - both with necks, winter liner, and 2 fly sheets.
> *Price: $ 5,500"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this horse is so "safe" that it's worth noting everytime the rider falls off, he stops! The rider must be on the ground a lot...


they didnt say if the horse bucked her off and then stopped to laugh at her so to speak.. I mean hey thats falling off and the horse stopping..lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

I am wondering about the part that says "shaves, blow drys"... Such strange images come to mind LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush

^^ haha I agree! Sounds like the horse is good if you want to take him to the beauty parlor with you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

blush said:


> lololololololol.
> 
> *He cares for his rider - whenever my daughter has fallen off jumping he stops immediately*.
> 
> Sadly my daughter has gotten too tall for him as her feet are now below his belly.
> 
> GOOD HOME IS A MUST!
> 
> Price Includes: Bridle, rain sheets, 2 winter blankets - both with necks, winter liner, and 2 fly sheets.
> *Price: $ 5,500"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this horse is so "safe" that it's worth noting everytime the rider falls off, he stops! The rider must be on the ground a lot...


I'm wondering if the stop came before the fall rather than the other way around?


----------



## furbabymum

I'm not sure that this ad is bad so much as I'm slightly confused by it. Some experience needed as in needs an experienced rider or the horse needs more training?
Also, it loves to move cows but isn't a cutting horse? 

*AQHA Gelding-Performance blood lines - $600 (fort collins)*

Date: 2012-01-24, 7:08AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
AQHA Gelding-Performance blood lines--16 hands--16 yrs--I am moving can't afford to take him with me. Sound--good health--some experience needed. Has done--mountain riding, trail, back country, cross country, moving cows. Needs a job, needs to be riden , loves to work-move cows (not a cutting horse), very athletic, lots of energy--UTD on all worm, shots, coggins, float---A very willing partner for right person---To right person only. 
If you are seriously interested call or email for more info. Price is neg. The most important thing is he goes to the right person.

970-568-4344 or email 



 Location: fort collins
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SunnyDraco

furbabymum said:


> I'm not sure that this ad is bad so much as I'm slightly confused by it. Some experience needed as in needs an experienced rider or the horse needs more training?
> Also, it loves to move cows but isn't a cutting horse?
> 
> *AQHA Gelding-Performance blood lines - $600 (fort collins)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-24, 7:08AM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> AQHA Gelding-Performance blood lines--16 hands--16 yrs--I am moving can't afford to take him with me. Sound--good health--some *experience needed*. Has done--mountain riding, trail, back country, cross country, moving cows. Needs a job, needs to be riden , loves to work-move cows (not a cutting horse), very athletic, lots of energy--UTD on all worm, shots, coggins, float---A very willing partner *for right person*---To *right person only. *
> If you are seriously interested call or email for more info. Price is neg. The most important thing is he goes to the right person.
> 
> 970-568-4344 or email
> 
> 
> 
> Location: fort collins
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 
I would say that he is for an *experienced rider only*. After all, they kept emphasizing the importance of the person. Whether it is because he is so athletic, been raced on those cross country rides, gets hot on the trail (so much fun when your horse decides it wants to race on the trail LOL) or for some other reason they do not list, they don't say. But if he is needing a job and needs regular riding, he cannot sit around looking pretty and stay just as good as when he was last taken out for a ride.

And the "loves to work-move cows (not a cutting horse)" probably means that he is great for cattle drives, moving a herd, but not so much cutting out one from the herd


----------



## smrobs

blush said:


>


 
Now, keep in mind that I don't know much about jumping, but from what I do know, that horse's position makes me cringe. Isn't his front leg angle just _asking_ to get hung on a jump and crash land?


----------



## lubylol

Smrobs, it just looks like he chipped in. Not the best picture for an ad, but I highly doubt he jumps like that all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

This ad actually doesn't look for a price - the title of heavy cob *BID ME* 

Make me a offer?!*



Lovely black and white steping cob 2 year old colt but becomeing 3 hes well marked. this is a serious horse has a very good breading in him.hes broke to ride&drive but mostly used for driveing this horse would pull anyting all day long.He has a good load of hair all over him his feet,main&tail. hes NOT A BEGINNERS horse because can bite and a lil messer but only needs a little bit of work nothing major is still a great horse.Make me a offer?!**HORSE ONLY TO GOOD HOME 

heavy cob*BID ME* for sale in Dublin - DoneDeal.ie


Yes... only to good home - anywhere that might geld him and put manners on him and not keep him in a city might work. My heart goes out to these poor horses that are actually tied up on the front lawns of houses :-(


----------



## Maple

Oh wait.. 

There is also a connemara mare for sale.. it says on the ad DEW in March - is she due in March or are we expecting some dew in march?

Or how bout this one:

good home avelable for unwonted tb mares or any mares also avelable stables for foaling drop up your mare and we do the rest call for more info 

???? Seriously??


----------



## MicKey73

Maple said:


> Or how bout this one:
> 
> good home avelable for unwonted tb mares or any mares also avelable stables for foaling drop up your mare and we do the rest call for more info
> 
> ???? Seriously??


Ohhh boy... :? Do you think they are breeding for meat there, or just like to churn out random horses in the hopes that one turns a profit?


----------



## Maple

MicKey73 said:


> Ohhh boy... :? Do you think they are breeding for meat there, or just like to churn out random horses in the hopes that one turns a profit?


I'm thinking they think they are going to breed a champion. Alot of people don't have the logic to think that if they are being given a free mare.. good studs aren't using them, so basically the mare is going to produce a horse slower than a turtle. I have to go through sales catalogues for work.. you would be amazed the number of horses that have no winners in the first, second OR third dam.

I do wish there was a way of restricting breeding, it would cut down on the number of "rubbish" horses being bred, which would cut down in the number of horses being left starving in fields or those being slaughtered. 

I don't think they are breeding for meat, for a good while here you weren't even getting money for horses anymore since so many were being sent. Due to the recession there are horses left everywhere and nobody paying for them so the knackeries weren't paying since the mentality came around that they were "taking the horse off somebody's hands"


----------



## mystykat

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Apparently "bay" is the new "red dun"? lol
> 
> And she's not even two and they've already started her under saddle?! :shock: :evil:


 
Yes... I was wondering, am I calculating this wrong?? They started her at 1 1/2??? 90 days.... huuuhhhh??


----------



## Tonipony

I seen an ad for a half linger horse for sale, wonder what the other half was, haha.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

uhm....western mix????
BEAUTIFUL HORSE--WESTERN MIX


----------



## cowpony09

hmm western mix? i've never heard of that breed . . .


----------



## waresbear

It's a rare breed, appears only on Craigslist.


----------



## smrobs

Be warned, though, the western mix tends to be a bit spicier than the standard mix or trail mix.

I think they add cayenne peppers :wink::rofl:.


----------



## MicKey73

Western mixes are also less pretentious then English mixes. Except when they are the Western Pleasure mix, in which case they require turquoise and silver on the weekends.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie

ShutUpJoe said:


> Anyone looking for a nice pertron cross?
> 
> pertron morgan cross 7 year old trail broke gelding 15.2 hands tall jet black in color very pretty horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR The blind riding the blind!
> 
> Hes kid safe if u put him in a round pen just keep reading u c y hes easy for farrier leading loading and catchin. 16 hands hes a blue merle and white color. 14 years old. Trail rides. Need EXPERIENCED horse owmer hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*. only had him for a month was ematiated when i got him. he needs a clean pasture and run. do some research he isnt useless. GOOD home a must!! Price is almost free or trade for a young gaited horse or pony or western saddle. I dont have the rite place for him hes stall kept rite now. call/text8596638297 Hes voice camand knows walk on, step up, step down, woah, and easy down. I REPEAT EXPERINCED HORSE OWNER and HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?


No comment is needed on this one. Enough said.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Are people seriously THAT stupid? OMG.


----------



## mudpie

Sometimes I wonder if they're joking...


----------



## Maple

As odd as it sounds.. I part leased a blind horse years ago and he had previously been used by a blind person...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Again with the line back dun. Apparently "line back dun" really is the new bay!

Gelding Line Back Red Dunn
He is a line back red dunn, he's a quarter horse and a gelding. He's about 16 hands, 14 years old. He needs an experienced rider. He's very fun and energetic. Has been a great ranch horse. Been in parades as shown below. For more info call 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Ok this isn't the DUMBEST ad...but...I don't get why people post the crappiest angles/pix of their horse? I can't see anything but his head and a shadow.... 
********
2 Yr Old Quater/Arabian Gelding Make Offer - $200 (Williamsfield)

Date: 2012-01-22, 5:21PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Jack is a 2 year old quarter/arabian gelding. He is going to be about 15 hands tall. He is current on everything. He needs a little bit of work standing for the farrier. He is green broke and still needs work. I have been working with him. I have not rode him yet. I'm looking for a good home for him. He walks through the mud with no problem. He is a very nice boy. He has no bad habits. I have 3 other horses and I don't have the proper time for them all. Please Call 440-228-6740 

Location: Williamsfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

demonwolfmoon said:


> He is green broke and still needs work. I have been working with him. I have not rode him yet. He walks through the mud with no problem.


Okay, so these four sentences made me go "Wait...what?" I get the first and second one, but the third one has me scratching my head. He's green broke and you've been working with him...but you haven't ridden him yet? So how is he green broke? Is someone else riding him? What, exactly, is your definition of "green broke"? And that last sentence...I don't even want to know how you know he walks through mud with no problems. Makes it sound like that's all he is ever in. *sigh*

*And by "you," I mean the person putting the ad on CL, not you, demonwolfmoon. ;-)


----------



## demonwolfmoon

DraftyAiresMum said:


> *And by "you," I mean the person putting the ad on CL, not you, demonwolfmoon. ;-)


lol, I know, it's totally alright. =)


----------



## Delfina

> *2005 stud - $2000 (Northern)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-25, 9:36AM MST
> Reply to: XXX [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have a very gental AQHA red roan stud for sale, he is a virgin. Please contact with any info. Willing to take trades or cash !!!!!! I just dint have work for him! PICTURES AVAILABLE


:shock: :shock:

Guess she didn't have any random mares to breed him to!


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, that is the exact question that popped into my mind. How is he green broke if he's not been ridden:? ?

Not exactly a horse but......



> 40 inch wide large one horse trailer with a full bar top ready for canvas, new floor, rubber mat, new michelin tires spoke wheels, new rustolium paint, swing gate, saddle compartment inside front of trailer, pulls great. ********** for more info asking $700 OBO Today is your lucky day, I am looking for the best CASH offer today! NO REASONABLE OFFER WILL BE TURNED DOWN. IF YOU NEED A GOOD ONE HORSE TRAILER DON'T MISS OUT BUY IT TODAY. REAL GOOD SIZE TO SAVE FUEL WHEN DAY WORKING OR CHECKING PASTURE CATTLE. PULLS GREAT, FITS A SADDLED HORSE PERFECTLY.


Yep, that's just what I want, a trailer that will allow my horse to have both eyes put out by flying debris while going down the road. PLUS, I would love to spend $700 for a death trap!!!!


Woot, just what I always wanted! Spend $800 on a retired barrel horse that is unsound for riding...and isn't even registered :?.



> This is an 11 year old gelding. He was used outside for every aspect of ranch work till he was 8 years old. Then he was brought in and patterned on the barrels. He was a free runner and is very easy to get along with. He suffered a career ending injury in September. He can be ridden lightly, just not hauled and competed on. He has a very cool personallity. He gets along with other horses really good. He has never been by his self so I don't think he would do good alone. He would be great as a pasture buddy for colts or for a retired horse. You may could take him and get a second option on him and find he just may need to be turned out for a year. I am selling him as a grade horse and NOT guaranteed sound. If you would like more information on him feel free to ask. A good home a must. Call **********. If you eamil I don't promise to get you an answer as some emails don't get to my inbox. I am not looking for any trades.


Or, even better, a standard bred filly......as opposed to what, an unusual bred filly??



> 1 1/2 yr old standard bred paint filly ($100.00).


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Delfina said:


> Quote:
> 2005 stud - $2000 (Northern)
> 
> Date: 2012-01-25, 9:36AM MST
> Reply to: XXX [Errors when replying to ads?]
> I have a very gental AQHA red roan stud for sale, *he is a virgin.* Please contact with any info. Willing to take trades or cash !!!!!! I just dint have work for him! PICTURES AVAILABLE
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page225/#ixzz1kX5DSqiI:shock: :shock:
> 
> Guess she didn't have any random mares to breed him to!


I lol'ed...quite a bit actually. xD


----------



## mudpie

I can see someone reading this and going "That's my ad!" xD


----------



## mudpie

smrobs said:


> Or, even better, a standard bred filly......as opposed to what, an unusual bred filly??


A standardbred is a breed of horse, lovie


----------



## gingerscout

@smrobs... ooh I found my new trailer... I want it.. gotta love a deathtrap.. who needs safety for my horse.. its aerodynamic.. so it wont make your gas milage suffer...:wink::lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

mudpie said:


> A standardbred is a breed of horse, lovie


Yes, but it's all one word when it's the breed of horse. This is separated into two distinctly individual words, which changes the meaning. Also, by saying "standard bred paint," they are implying that the filly is actually a paint (as in APHA), not a standardbred (since paints can't be outcrossed to anything other than QHs and TBs and still be considered a paint...any other outcrossing than QHs or TBs are considered pintos), which further changes the meaning of "standard bred."


----------



## mudpie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yes, but it's all one word when it's the breed of horse. This is separated into two distinctly individual words, which changes the meaning. Also, by saying "standard bred paint," they are implying that the filly is actually a paint (as in APHA), not a standardbred (since paints can't be outcrossed to anything other than QHs and TBs and still be considered a paint...any other outcrossing than QHs or TBs are considered pintos), which further changes the meaning of "standard bred."


D'oh! Missed that haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

mudpie said:


> D'oh! Missed that haha


That's what us English majors/teachers are here for...to break it down for ya. ;-) 

(I'm totally messing with you lol)
-------------------------------

Okay, this is another one that made me go "okay...what?" (the part in bold)

*2 Horses for sale - $500 (springerville)*

Date: 2012-01-25, 1:52PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
2 horses for sale $500 obo. filly quarterhorse almost all black. * colt pony paint just getting his colors, so he is mostly white for now.* both are about 14 months old. Please make an offer!! 



 Location: springerville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
















--------------
Now, I could be completely wrong about his (and please correct me if I am!), but don't foals usually start out with color and then lose it, not the other way around? He sure is a cutie-patootie, though!


----------



## Delfina

smrobs said:


> Yep, that's just what I want, a trailer that will allow my horse to have both eyes put out by flying debris while going down the road. PLUS, I would love to spend $700 for a death trap!!!!


Even sadder.... I drove through town and parked outside the local eatery was a trailer that looked like just as ridiculous and unsafe as that one and a fully saddled and bridled horse in it. Came back through 2 hours later and that trailer was STILL there and the poor saddled, bridled and thoroughly miserable horse was still waiting for it's owner to finish stuffing his face. :sad:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Delfina said:


> Even sadder.... I drove through town and parked outside the local eatery was a trailer that looked like just as ridiculous and unsafe as that one and a fully saddled and bridled horse in it. Came back through 2 hours later and that trailer was STILL there and the poor saddled, bridled and thoroughly miserable horse was still waiting for it's owner to finish stuffing his face. :sad:


OMG! That is sad! Why not untack the horse and leave it with some forage? I hope it had access to water. Grr! People make me so mad! :evil:


----------



## SunnyDraco

An ad for adopting a horse at a rescue:

Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Arabian | Monroe, WA | Ego Afire

Ego Afire ("Fire"), is a 12 year old Reg. Arabian *gelding*, 15.1h, bay with a star and left hind sock. He is by Bacardi Afire out of Neriah and does have papers. He was surrendered by his owner due to finances, and came to us very underweight, with extremely poor feet and a very large untreated sarcoid growing out of his ear. He is now at a healthy weight, his feet are in great shape and his sarcoid has been removed and had several cryotherapy and Xterra treatments and will hopefully not return. He is a very sweet boy who has had some previous dressage training and is very willing and agreeable under saddle. He is a little nervous still but getting better every day. Suitable for an intermediate rider at this point. Sound and healthy and ready for a new home. Adoption application required prior to meeting an adoptable horse. Adoption contract, site check, reference checks required. *No breeding*


----------



## GypsyRose

ok not only western mix, but does anyone want to tell them they have the panel fencing upside down? And 2 layers of it? I cringe to think of what's going to happen when that horse can't stop and a foot goes through that large hole at the bottom!


----------



## SunnyDraco

*horse's for sale (Mackay/Arco)*

Date: 2012-01-25, 11:47AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


We have for sale 3 horses, all are sound, healthy horses. We are moving and need to cut down the herd.

The picture 1st is of Gracie she is about 16 1/2 hands, She easy to handle, shoe, load/unload, has been in the mountains, works cows, trail rides, pack. Very nice gentle horse.

The horse 3rd is Red, is about 15 hands, she has had the ground work done and been sacked out.I have not been on her, but she seems to not care about anything. She leads, loads/unloads, can handle her feet. She is a very nice horse, likes people.

Then, the 2nd picture. We have a filly that is coming 2 this spring, I can email you a picture of her. We have started the ground work, she is very gentle, and likes people. *She is a Blue Roam*. But turns dark in the winter.

If you are interested in any of these horses please call: 208-588-4802 or 208-541-5852

We are moving and need to cut down the herd. 
Would like to see them go to go homes.
These are all very nice horses and are very reasonably priced.
I will not answer any emails that do not have a phone number, because of scams.





Location: Mackay/Arco
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2817640471

Blue Roam?!? :lol: must be the new bay roan :roll:


----------



## Sunny

Like smrobs pointed out, that confidence building jumper had hanging knees. It can be extremely dangerous, especially if going over solid obstacles. But who knows if he always jumped like that, as it's just one photo.


Not a sale ad, but last weekend at the annual horse fair the announcer was so obviously not a horsey person. She kept mispronouncing everything, but the one that sticks in my mind is when she introduced one of the pony jumpers, a "13.2 conimer!" I'm assuming she was aiming for Connemara! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Not a horse ad.... but one way to try and sell a dog... this WAS listed on a horses for sale page..

RATS / MICE? Buy Natural Born Killer ! for sale in Westmeath : €100 - DoneDeal.ie

*RATS / MICE? Buy Natural Born Killer !*


Have you a constant battle in your feed room with vermin? Bet you have tried the blue poison and had a heart attack when you found the rats had carried it into your feed bin...... with these dark mornings a scoop of feed litter with blue rat poison might go unnoticed into your prize equine!!
Well done fret anymore, I am the answer to your prayers. I am a ten week old Jack Russel Pup. My breed have been developed for generations to kill mice, rats and any vermin in yards. I am from prize winning Ratting stock as you can see from my mothers classic alert large ears and bright eyes. I am from miniature stock so can master every nook and cranny in your yard. After my ratting duties I retire to the comfort of my masters house which I guard with loyalty and provide unconditional companionship for the long dark winters. Please Horsey World give me the home I deserve and I will serve you loyally. 100euro only.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Saw this on BestPony.com

"pony has been to fairs..he has strap on face along wirh flx mane and tail.. he has been single and up to a 6hitch.. no bad hapbits... loads and shoes leasy will be shown with ;molly.. will have pictures on req"

I don't know how I feel about having to strap on my horse's face. I prefer my horses' have their face attached.


----------



## furbabymum

I gotta say my husband and I looked into getting one of these dogs for this purpose. We have 4 LARGE dogs (note avi) who would rip a cat to shreds. We figured if we got another dog to do the mousing it would be able to survive our house.  Ended up just poisoning the stupid $*(&^&($#&*%



Maple said:


> Not a horse ad.... but one way to try and sell a dog... this WAS listed on a horses for sale page..
> 
> RATS / MICE? Buy Natural Born Killer ! for sale in Westmeath : €100 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> *RATS / MICE? Buy Natural Born Killer !*
> 
> 
> Have you a constant battle in your feed room with vermin? Bet you have tried the blue poison and had a heart attack when you found the rats had carried it into your feed bin...... with these dark mornings a scoop of feed litter with blue rat poison might go unnoticed into your prize equine!!
> Well done fret anymore, I am the answer to your prayers. I am a ten week old Jack Russel Pup. My breed have been developed for generations to kill mice, rats and any vermin in yards. I am from prize winning Ratting stock as you can see from my mothers classic alert large ears and bright eyes. I am from miniature stock so can master every nook and cranny in your yard. After my ratting duties I retire to the comfort of my masters house which I guard with loyalty and provide unconditional companionship for the long dark winters. Please Horsey World give me the home I deserve and I will serve you loyally. 100euro only.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> An ad for adopting a horse at a rescue:
> 
> Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Arabian | Monroe, WA | Ego Afire
> 
> Ego Afire ("Fire"), is a 12 year old Reg. Arabian *gelding*, 15.1h, bay with a star and left hind sock. He is by Bacardi Afire out of Neriah and does have papers. He was surrendered by his owner due to finances, and came to us very underweight, with extremely poor feet and a very large untreated sarcoid growing out of his ear. He is now at a healthy weight, his feet are in great shape and his sarcoid has been removed and had several cryotherapy and Xterra treatments and will hopefully not return. He is a very sweet boy who has had some previous dressage training and is very willing and agreeable under saddle. He is a little nervous still but getting better every day. Suitable for an intermediate rider at this point. Sound and healthy and ready for a new home. Adoption application required prior to meeting an adoptable horse. Adoption contract, site check, reference checks required. *No breeding*


Generally speaking, rescues posting on Petfinder have a formula they follow and they just change the details, especially at the end. They probably just cut and pasted those last three sentences (starting with "Adoption application..." from another ad, most likely a mare's. Just sayin'...


----------



## happy123

I've been stalking this thread for a while now... its so funny lol!


----------



## demonwolfmoon

furbabymum said:


> I gotta say my husband and I looked into getting one of these dogs for this purpose. *We have 4 LARGE dogs (note avi) who would rip a cat to shreds.* We figured if we got another dog to do the mousing it would be able to survive our house.  Ended up just poisoning the stupid $*(&^&($#&*%


too funny. My cats rule the house with an *iron fist*. 

And
*no mice. *
I think I've seen two dead ones in the past three years, one left for me as a "prize", and the other being thrown in the air to make it look "alive" for more fun time (read: torture).


----------



## WSArabians

Eolith said:


> I'd like to know on which planet this filly would be identified as a red dun (you'll have to go to the link to see her pictures). She also seems overpriced for what she is:
> 
> Registered AQHA Red Dun Filly
> 
> Exceptional filly: "Josie", a 2010 foal -- 2 in April. AQHA registered. We have started her gently with imprinting at birth, ground manners and now easy training so she is greenbroke -- 90 days professional training from Rustic Pine Farms. No cantering yet but a great gaming and performance horse potential. All she needs now is time and miles in the saddle. Champion bloodlines: She is out of Dynamite Jac / Boggie's Flashy Jac; dam: Chic Please/Smart Chic OLena. These are reiners and working cow horses. Josie is a true red dun, big mane and tail, perfect confirmation and very fast. 14.3 hands. Quick turn and stop -- very athletic. Clips, bathes, trailers, stands for the farrier. UTD on shots, worming and hooves. She is a great project horse and will pay back over time -- an intermediate or experienced rider is best. She learns very quickly and is very personable. This is a nice horse and a great deal. Boarding and additional training available. $3500


What the h*ll sort of professional puts 90 days on a year and a half old horse? Idiot.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

demonwolfmoon said:


> too funny. My cats rule the house with an *iron fist*.
> 
> And
> *no mice. *
> I think I've seen two dead ones in the past three years, one left for me as a "prize", and the other being thrown in the air to make it look "alive" for more fun time (read: torture).


You're lucky. Of the two cats, I have one mouser. He's a giant fluffball, always been an inside cat until he came to live with us. Now he goes in and out as he pleases and learned that he's a predator. Except not really. He LOVES to catch things, mice, shrews, field rats, brings them inside to show us, and then he promptly lets them go...in the house. 

I really think he likes to watch the ensuing panic as we all jump into action. Me trying to herd the dogs into the bedroom and my hubby running around with a cup trying to catch the rodent of the week. During all this, he sits quietly by the door, watching. As far as I know he has never killed anything. But he loves to catch things.


----------



## cowpony09

I think this is becoming my favorate thread


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm really thinking some people need to go back to the basics of horse colors. This mare is most definitely NOT a sorrel!

mustang mare sorrel $ 600.00 O.B.O
*mustang mare sorrel $ 600.00 O.B.O - $600 (KINGMAN)*

Date: 2012-01-26, 3:41PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Hi, I have a sorrel mare for sale she is an even tempered horse requires and experienced rider NOT FOR CHILDREN she does however respond to men better better then women but I think that's due to her being owned by and elderly gentlemen... She ties, stand for farrier tacks well works in round pen as long as you don't show any aggression towards her now she could be a great horse with the right amount of training please email me if you have any questions ill be happy to answer them for you she is 14.2 tall and is somewhere around 8 years old thank you for looking 



 Location: KINGMAN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


LOL. I think 1/4 horse was supposed to mean quarter horse. Ahaha. You get it, right? Hehehe. Made my day. :wink:


----------



## Saskatchewan

twogeldings said:


> She's just a regular trail horse, not too spooky, just 'general'. Around here, your lucky if you get $600-$800 for a good 'general' horse 5-12 years old. Since she's not a trained roping, barrel, head/heel horse, and she's considered 'old', she's going to have a really tough time selling her. I was darned lucky to get $600 for my four year old general mare, and she's broke enough for children and green beginners to ride.
> 
> 
> Ohohoh, I almost forgot about this guy:
> "Oreo is a 4 year old paint mustang stallion. He stands 14 hands tall and is green broke but never finished... He never bucked or even got skittish when I saddlebroke him.
> He threw a beautilful paint colt with a 4 year old quarterhorse mare this year and I just seem to get my kids to ride him and finish training him so I want to find him a good home with someone
> that will be able to finish training him and ride him. He comes to the fence when I call and loves to be scratched and rubbed but I just dont have time to finish him out and dont have
> the heart to cut a horse that throws such beautiful colts. "
> 
> "I don't have the heart to cut an unpapered, barely broke, poorly put together 'mustang' (probably just a poorly bred QH) because he makes paint babies."
> 
> I mean _really_. I bet he would make a fine riding gelding, but a stallion? Nu uh. If he's so sweet and gentle, _castrate him now before it's too late_.
> Paint Mustang Stallion 4 Years Old Green Broke[/QUO
> 
> TE]
> A horse doesn't have to be papered to be a good horse. Also, nowhere in the ad does he say it's "poorly put together". Maybe it's a gorgeous horse who does throw great unregistered colts. Are you just assuming it's poorly put together because it has no papers?


----------



## Saskatchewan

Sorry, I made a mistake on that last comment. That was a quote, only the last two lines of that are from me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Saskatchewan said:


> A horse doesn't have to be papered to be a good horse. Also, nowhere in the ad does he say it's "poorly put together". Maybe it's a gorgeous horse who does throw great unregistered colts. Are you just assuming it's poorly put together because it has no papers?


I'm guessing twogeldings is referring to an ad where there's a picture (or multiple pictures even) on it, however the ad is no longer available, so it's difficult to say. Also, I think twogeldings was being sarcastic in that part where they're referring to the horse as "poorly put-together." 

Also, I think we can agree that there are enough "pretty" and "great" unregistered colts/fillies on the ground right now that need homes without needing to keep a less-than-"perfect" grade horse a stud just so he can make more "pretty babies" that will probably just end up going to slaughter. Because any way you look at it, a mustang is a grade horse and the world if full of those (I own one, actually...a grade horse, not a mustang ;-) ).


----------



## demonwolfmoon

"7yr. paint gelding - $1500 (mckean,pa)

Date: 2012-01-26, 5:41PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

*CAN BE RIDDEN* IS VERY HANDSOME, HAS 2 BLUE EYES. PLEASE CALL 814-434-6250 PLEASE NO EMAILS "
Well that's a relief....


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

> i have two beautiful loving horses for sale - $600 (New Market)
> Date: 2012-01-26, 10:01PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have two horses for sale one is white with huskey blue eyes and one is brown with white on its face. the white one is 14.3 hands the and the brown one with white on its face is 16 hands.....these horses are all mares you can ride them they are very friendly loves to b babied ......the white horse ,her name is beauty *she is a albino horse with sky blue eyes she is a rare horse* im selling her for 300.00 the brown horse with white on her nose her name is harley she loves to ride she is a walking /racking im asking 300.00 for her .....the only reason we are selling these horses is because we are not going to have any where to put them we love them very much..if interested plz call and ask for sheryl ***-***-**** these horses are located in new market tn


If she has an albino horse then that IS rare seeing how the albino gene does not even exist in horses. She should call some scientists and let them know. And also inform them that albinos ARE allowed color as her horse has blue eyes. Silly genetic scientists. What do they know?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Makes me wonder if it is actually a cremello? I have heard of an albino horse before, and they have to be kept out of the sun because their pink skin is super susceptible to sunburn. I have had an albino parakeet and my cousin had an albino siberian dwarf hamster. Something got messed up in the genes that leaves pigment absent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

SunnyDraco said:


> Makes me wonder if it is actually a cremello? I have heard of an albino horse before, and they have to be kept out of the sun because their pink skin is super susceptible to sunburn. I have had an albino parakeet and my cousin had an albino siberian dwarf hamster. Something got messed up in the genes that leaves pigment absent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably just a gray horse with blue eyes. Albino horses do not exist. Other animals can be albino, including humans, but it does not happen in horses.
http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/white.html All pink skinned horses have to very well taken care of in regards to sun exposure. I had to put sunblock on my QH's nose every day because his nose was pink. Bless his heart. I miss him.


----------



## SunnyDraco

The ones I heard of were actually mules, and I don't know what color the eyes were. But cremellos are super light colored with blue eyes. You could only get blue eyes on a grey if they are a paint. The albino parakeet and the dwarf hamster both had red eyes, kinda freaky. The parakeet had no depth perception too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

furbabymum said:


> I gotta say my husband and I looked into getting one of these dogs for this purpose. We have 4 LARGE dogs (note avi) who would rip a cat to shreds. We figured if we got another dog to do the mousing it would be able to survive our house.  Ended up just poisoning the stupid $*(&^&($#&*%


I don't mind people buying them for that reason, I just found it amusing the way they were advertising it in a horse section :lol: I used to have a boxer who was a damned good mouser - he used to come with me to work and would catch mice for the two kittens that we had - drop the mouse infront of them and watch them play with it. We used to just say "wheres the mouse osc!" and he'd go mad looking for them. 

He went after a rat one time as well - it ran in the barn behind me and I screamed like a baby (cus that's the way I do things) and he took chase after it. It bit his nose :-(


----------



## furbabymum

I have 2 hunting dogs. They're good at what they do. I've had the unfortunate experience of prying a cat out of their mouths. They were pulling it between them. I'll never bring a cat into the house for fear of that. Some dogs just don't do well with cats. Viszla is one of them. Boy that was depressing to write.


demonwolfmoon said:


> too funny. My cats rule the house with an *iron fist*.
> 
> And
> *no mice. *
> I think I've seen two dead ones in the past three years, one left for me as a "prize", and the other being thrown in the air to make it look "alive" for more fun time (read: torture).


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Maple said:


> He went after a rat one time as well - it ran in the barn behind me and I screamed like a baby (cus that's the way I do things) and he took chase after it. It bit his nose :-(


This just reminded me: Due to the sneaky people who sold us a house, we had some rats getting in our kitchen at the place I used to live. One morning I woke up cuz the dogs were making so much racket in our bedroom. I realized there was a rat in our room. I got the dogs out and was remarking about how it was the biggest, fattest rat I had ever seen in my life. As I went into the kitchen to find something to catch it with I passed by my pet rat's cage...and saw the door open and that he was not inside. Ugh! I ran back to the bedroom yelling, "It's Toby! It's Toby!" The poor thing was so freaked out. The dogs had nipped him some, but he was okay and very happy to get back in his cage. It did explain why he was so much bigger and, um, healthier, than the other rats. lol


----------



## Maple

SmallTownGypsy said:


> This just reminded me: Due to the sneaky people who sold us a house, we had some rats getting in our kitchen at the place I used to live. One morning I woke up cuz the dogs were making so much racket in our bedroom. I realized there was a rat in our room. I got the dogs out and was remarking about how it was the biggest, fattest rat I had ever seen in my life. As I went into the kitchen to find something to catch it with I passed by my pet rat's cage...and saw the door open and that he was not inside. Ugh! I ran back to the bedroom yelling, "It's Toby! It's Toby!" The poor thing was so freaked out. The dogs had nipped him some, but he was okay and very happy to get back in his cage. It did explain why he was so much bigger and, um, healthier, than the other rats. lol


pet rat???! Are ye mad?? just jokin! haha, thinkin of rats gives me the chills. Our house was built in the 1830s, we bought it as an old cottage and then renovated it. When it was the cottage it was infested.. and i mean the mice were only short of hoppin up on the couch and watchin telly with us. I used to get home, let Oscar in and shout get the mice, and he'd catch several in a go. It was disgusting. We lived in the cottage for several months, until I came home from work one day at 7 months pregnant and a mouse was sitting on my bed looking at me. I lost it then :shock: We ended up livin with the inlaws for a while...... I then came to realize that mice werent so bad LOL!:lol:


----------



## mystykat

I a beautiful buck skin mare (with free donkey) TO GOOD HOME - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


This one just made me laugh.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

lol I love rats as pets. They are ridiculously affectionate, smart, and rarely bite (peeing is their first line of defense). I have long hair and Toby would get up under my hair with his head next to ear and grind his teeth (rat's version of purring). He'd sit there for as long as I would let him. I'd take him to the hardware store with me. Best rat ever.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

mystykat said:


> I a beautiful buck skin mare (with free donkey) TO GOOD HOME - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
> 
> 
> This one just made me laugh.


Hmm...what color is the QH half?


----------



## csimkunas6

Here is an Arabian Guilding....lol

ARABIAN GUILDING

Even comes with a "briddle!"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I don't even...I can't even...OMG!! GRRRRRRRR!!!
1 1/2 Year Old Filly
*1 1/2 Year Old Filly - $1000 (Dewey)*

Date: 2012-01-27, 10:49AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
1 1/2 old filly started really well, no buck ,pretty good with her feet and loads good as well . She's very gentle to be around and no bad habbits yet . She was born and raised on a ranch outside in the rocks in skull valley there fore she will get around in the mountains very well .The only reason she's for sale is cause i cant ride her for awhile yet and have since got another 4yr old that i can use hard now !



 Location: Dewey
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## gingerscout

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I don't even...I can't even...OMG!! GRRRRRRRR!!!
> 1 1/2 Year Old Filly
> *1 1/2 Year Old Filly - $1000 (Dewey)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-27, 10:49AM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 1 1/2 old filly started really well, no buck ,pretty good with her feet and loads good as well . She's very gentle to be around and no bad habbits yet . She was born and raised on a ranch outside in the rocks in skull valley there fore she will get around in the mountains very well .The only reason she's for sale is cause i cant ride her for awhile yet and have since got another 4yr old that i can use hard now !
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Dewey
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


i like that they are only selling the horse as he cant ride it hard... whats the difference if you ride her now.. you already have her well started under saddle at a year and a half old... shes probably going to end up toast in a couple of years anyways from being ridden too young


----------



## TKButtermilk

I don't get it, since when is $95 free? And I'm thinking there's probably a reason he's spent so many years doing nothing but cost money. 

FREE 17yr Th gelding-SOUND
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

TKButtermilk said:


> I don't get it, since when is $95 free? And I'm thinking there's probably a reason he's spent so many years doing nothing but cost money.
> 
> FREE 17yr Th gelding-SOUND
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 so hes sound supposeidely.. but hasnt been ridden in 13 years or so.. thats what im taking from the ad.. since he was retied from racing to boot


----------



## smrobs

TKButtermilk said:


> I don't get it, since when is $95 free? And I'm thinking there's probably a reason he's spent so many years doing nothing but cost money.
> 
> FREE 17yr Th gelding-SOUND
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm, so, translation:

"I adopted this horse as an OTTB and he is either way too much horse for me or I just didn't want to take the time to re-train him so I've just left him turned out. He could probably do those things I mentioned with enough re-training but he is basically at 17 year old green broke horse. I have no idea if he would even make a decent riding horse, let alone if he could actually do either of those events that I mentioned (which, by the way, are basically complete polar opposites). Oh, and I am just assuming he is sound because he has no problem plodding around the pasture".

:?


----------



## Maple

Anybody want a fole? These poor horses are in some state, looks like the owner is an experienced horseman (please note the sarcasm)  

ponys, cart and trailer for sale in Limerick - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## xXSerendipityXx

Maple said:


> Anybody want a fole? These poor horses are in some state, looks like the owner is an experienced horseman (please note the sarcasm)
> 
> ponys, cart and trailer for sale in Limerick - DoneDeal.ie


He definently did a good job cleaning them up for those pics (also sarcastic)


----------



## WSArabians

csimkunas6 said:


> Here is an Arabian Guilding....lol
> 
> ARABIAN GUILDING
> 
> Even comes with a "briddle!"


This horse looks oddly like a Standerdbred to me. :-|


----------



## Maple

Remember the ad about the unwonted mares? 

It just got even better - they have added a photo... and it gives me SO much more confidence in them:

good home for sale in Laois : €0 - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Maple said:


> Anybody want a fole? These poor horses are in some state, looks like the owner is an experienced horseman (please note the sarcasm)
> 
> ponys, cart and trailer for sale in Limerick - DoneDeal.ie


Okay, so I may be seeing things, but is that black pony CHAINED?! :shock:


----------



## gingerscout

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, so I may be seeing things, but is that black pony CHAINED?! :shock:


 no I think thats what i saw as well.. i thought maybe I was crazy... poor pony


----------



## GypsyRose

yeah it looks chained to me too, or maybe its just a chain hanging from the halter so the 'experienced' owner can catch it. And did you look at how the sorrel is being handled? halter with a lead rope around its pole that runs through a snaffle bit? I just want to go there and bring them poor babies home with me and show them how friendly and nice "real" horse people can be. It breaks my heart to see things like that going on.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

"Chompin' bits for your horse's mouth," eh? And is it just me, or does the second one from the left look rusted? :shock:

Chompin' Bits
I have several nickel plated chompin' bits for your horses mouth. $20.00 each. 4 different styles.. Tim 



 Location: ZOO
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## gingerscout

I dont know wether to think hes selling a car or a horse??
Certified Pre-Owned Horses**Tennessee Walkers**


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gingerscout said:


> I dont know wether to think hes selling a car or a horse??
> Certified Pre-Owned Horses**Tennessee Walkers**


Sounds to me like he's trying to be cute...and failing epically. :lol:

My friend emailed me the ad to the gem. Why do people keep a paint a stud just because of his color/pattern?! It annoys me to no end! :evil: Sooooo many conformational faults it's not even funny...and don't even get me started on the colt!

APHA Chestnut and White Homozygous Paint Stud


FOR SALE $6,500 MR PREMENITIONS TRAMP 2007 Homozygous Liver Chestnut Stallion His sire is Premenitions Tramp, Grand Sire is Mr Tramp Dam is Me A Silver Chief This stallion is amazing. Very easy going and very gentle. He is a fantastic stallion and Riding Horse. I have my kids and niece ride him. His first 2011 foal is a Dark Palomino Tobiano Stud Colt. 2nd Foal a Bucksin Tobiano. This Yearling Buckskin Paint Colt is for sale, he is $3,500 - Awesome stud prospect, halter, trail, roping, etc... He is a great stallion. He is broke to ride. Hand or pasture breds. Easy going stallion. In the pasture the baby foals like to follow him around and play with him. He is not aggresive or mean to the foals or other horses. 'Rocky' is a very nice riding horse. Great on the trails. Pedigree can be seen here on albreedpedigree Mr Premenitions Tramp Paint Visit our website for more information and pictures of his foals Mott Ranch - Australian Shepherd Puppies and AQHA Horses or call 480-709-7708 *Breed:* Paint
*Gender*: Stallion
*Birth Date*: Jan 1, 2007

*Call Jenny at:*
More information at: Dark Chestnut and White Tobiano Paint Stallion 




 Location: Queen Creek
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests






























PostingID: 2823878129


----------



## blush

^^ hahahaha.
That is a wonderful ad!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush

**my reply was directed at gingerscout's post!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal

^^^^Holy no neck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, at least that one is broke to ride. You see so many stud ads that say "great temperament, not ridden but very sweet" blah, blah, blah.

LOL, that poor foal is certainly going through a serious stage of the fuglies though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think that may just be a bad pic of that stud. I went to their website and he's actually decent-looking. Not stud material, by any means, but not as bad-looking as his ad makes him look. He's a far cry better than their other stud. None of the pics of him are even remotely flattering. :shock:

And if that colt is the same one listed on their site as "Cougar," he's not half-bad either. In fact, in the pics on their site, he's got a nice head and definitely takes after his dam (who isn't great-looking, but looks sweet).


----------



## furbabymum

I want a PINT gelding!!!
*AMAZING PINT GELDING MUST SELL!!! (wellington)*

Date: 2012-01-29, 6:58PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
THis is the most loyal horse you will ever find..
deffinatly for an expierenced rider !!
Boston would make a barrel horse !
Make me an offer he must go now !
16.3 hands tall 



 Location: wellington
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

Ugh, I see what you mean. I guess that I just don't understand why people who advertise something where conformation is so important (like breeding stock) cannot be bothered to get a _single_ decent picture of the horse's conformation. Even bigger places that advertise super high dollar studs do it too.

That pali could very well be a nicely built horse, but he just looks "blech" in those pictures.

My first thought is that there is something that they don't want potential buyers to see :?.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Ugh, I see what you mean. I guess that I just don't understand why people who advertise something where conformation is so important (like breeding stock) cannot be bothered to get a _single_ decent picture of the horse's conformation. Even bigger places that advertise super high dollar studs do it too.
> 
> That pali could very well be a nicely built horse, but he just looks "blech" in those pictures.
> 
> *My first thought is that there is something that they don't want potential buyers to see* :?.


That last was exactly my thought, as well. 

One of the pics of the pali where it shows him from the left and slightly behind made me go :shock: on his conformation. He looks sooo wonky in that pic!


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: I know. That picture alone made me want to sneak in their pasture in the middle of the night and cut the poor guy just to keep him from producing.


----------



## smrobs

Double post. Just browsing that ranch's site now and......

Mott Ranch - Daisy


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

hah smrobs you beat me that poor mare should not be bred she has a horrid back!


----------



## MicKey73

furbabymum said:


> I want a PINT gelding!!!
> *AMAZING PINT GELDING MUST SELL!!! (wellington)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-29, 6:58PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> THis is the most loyal horse you will ever find..
> deffinatly for an expierenced rider !!
> Boston would make a barrel horse !
> Make me an offer he must go now !
> 16.3 hands tall
> 
> 
> 
> Location: wellington
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 
Apparently 'Going Anywhere' doesn't include anywhere in the future. And why is she making out with that horse in ALL the pix. Now, I have a few kissy face ones with Mick, but not ALL. That's just wierd. Especially in a sale ad. Oh, and here are a few exclaimation points, just cuz I felt like it!!

!

!!!

!!!!!

Ok, one more, !


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Did you see the little pali colt, "Player," toward the bottom of their 2011 foals page? :shock:

Mott Ranch - 2011 AQHA Foals


----------



## smrobs

Yep, I'm hoping those hind legs are just a bad picture, for that poor guy's sake.


And the buckskin filly just under him...Pearl? Holy cow hocks, Batman!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I know, right?! That first filly, Windi, has something weird going on with her hind legs, as well. Looks like she might toe out a fair bit. 

And is it just me, or do most of their horses have looooooooooooooooooooooong backs?! That bay roan broodmare, Super Lani Chelenas, looks to be the only one with a relatively normal back. 

I also love how they say the red roan broodmare, DCC Poco Adalida, is a "very nice put together mare." Wow, really?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

poor player has got some crazy ears goin on there as well


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> poor player has got some crazy ears goin on there as well


OMG! Didn't even notice that til just now when you pointed it out! lol Hello, mule ears. I actually rode a paint mare when I was in high school that we nicknamed "Mule Ears" because her ears were obscenely long for a non-mule and she was stubborn as the day is long.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Really hoping that who ever bought Player, turned him into a gelding. That is a super long back, long ears, among other bad conformation faults. May he be a decent riding gelding in the future and nothing more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Hmm, I actually think the ears may be a trick of the picture. I don't think they are quite as long as they appear in the side picture of him.

I do want to reach through the 'puter and teach them how to tie a rope halter though. It's tied wrong on every picture I've seen so far :?.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

This had me cracking up immediately! 
DraftsForSale.com: Gypsy Vanner Horse For Sale - HUGE WILD MARKED WITH LOTS OF BLACK & BLUE EYES


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SmallTownGypsy said:


> This had me cracking up immediately!
> DraftsForSale.com: Gypsy Vanner Horse For Sale - HUGE WILD MARKED WITH LOTS OF BLACK & BLUE EYES


A 15.2hh YEARLING Gypsy?! :shock: What exactly do they feed their horses n Washington?!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> A 15.2hh YEARLING Gypsy?! :shock: What exactly do they feed their horses n Washington?!


People keep breeding them up. I think it's a mistake with the "drum horse" breed coming about. I like 'em small though. My girl's only gonna make 13hh and we plan to stay in that range or even go smaller. The UK loves the "littles."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Did I miss the part that made you laugh or was that it?


----------



## OkieGal

Its the apples! Haha.

But 11k?!?!?! Really? Come on, get real.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

OkieGal said:


> Its the apples! Haha.
> 
> But 11k?!?!?! Really? Come on, get real.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 no kidding.. for 11k you can get a real good adult gypsy in this market.. and how do they know she is a 100% color producer if she is a yearling.. that makes no sense to me


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Did I miss the part that made you laugh or was that it?


It was the actual title "HUGE WILD MARKED WITH LOTS OF BLACK & BLUE EYES."
I know what they mean, but it made me laugh to see advertised a horse "with lots of black and blue eyes." 
lol
Surely that could have been worded better.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

gingerscout said:


> no kidding.. for 11k you can get a real good adult gypsy in this market.. and how do they know she is a 100% color producer if she is a yearling.. that makes no sense to me


Genetic testing. Also, ink spots is almost 100% guarantee for a homozygous for tobiano horse.


----------



## gingerscout

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Genetic testing. Also, ink spots is almost 100% guarantee for a homozygous for tobiano horse.


 well I kinda figured that but I wouldnt expect someone who writes a poor craigslist ad asking 11k for a oversized yearling would pay for genetic testing.. I could be wrong.. but something gave me that idea


----------



## Chiilaa

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Genetic testing. Also, ink spots is almost 100% guarantee for a homozygous for tobiano horse.


There doesn't actually seem to be any correlation between inkspots and homozygousity with tobiano. Also, a homozygous tobiano is not a guarantee of colour producing. They have a guarantee of passing on a tobiano gene, but there is lots of other stuff going on. Tobiano can minimally express as little as a single white spot on a hind leg - including in homozygous horses.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

gingerscout said:


> well I kinda figured that but I wouldnt expect someone who writes a poor craigslist ad asking 11k for a oversized yearling would pay for genetic testing.. I could be wrong.. but something gave me that idea


It actually said in the ad that she had her color DNA done and she was Ee, TT. I am surprised at how much they are asking. She is really not worth that much. She's as average as they come in my opinion. 

Also, she's not 15.2hh yet. It says in the ad that think she'll make 15.2hh. I don't know why they put on her "current height." Then again I don't understand much from these people.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Chiilaa said:


> There doesn't actually seem to be any correlation between inkspots and homozygousity with tobiano. Also, a homozygous tobiano is not a guarantee of colour producing. They have a guarantee of passing on a tobiano gene, but there is lots of other stuff going on. Tobiano can minimally express as little as a single white spot on a hind leg - including in homozygous horses.


I suppose that is true, but when you have a lineage of loud colored horses, I wouldn't expect TT to express so minimally. Is there a correlation between patterns and lineage? And minimally colored is still colored.


----------



## furbabymum

I thought all ya'll would enjoy seeing a Grade Stud horse. 
*Buckskin Horse (Stud Colt) - $250 (Cheyenne)*

Date: 2012-02-01, 9:21AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


To All, This horse is sold as GRADE, He is a 16 MONTH OLD STUD COLT. There is absolutely NOTHING WRONG WITH HIM. He has not had much done with him. I bought some Mares and he came in on the deal. I have his mother on hand to see size etc. I have loaded him a few times and he is learning to Lead and Lunge. I have Saddled him a few times. All of which he has done fine. The fact of the matter is, now listen close. STUD FEES COST MORE THAN THIS GUY.... to CLEAN OUT YOUR MARE AFTER FOALING COSTS MORE THAN THIS GUY. To me this is a no brainer. What does everyone want for $250.00 A registered fully trained and broke horse that will stand on his head. I mean come on people this is a colt for a measly $250.00. If this is to much for you than having him will definately be to much for you because he will eat that much in hay in a couple months. He is what he is. No more no less. I will continue to work him until sold. He is very easy going for a horse that has not had much done with him, But he is still young. If I do break him I can assure all of you he will be worth a heck of alot more than $250.00. If I affended anyone than its simple dont reply. If you want him than you are a true horse person that understands the situation and I welcome your call or e-mail you are the kind of person that deserves a nice horse like this one. Have a good day.


----------



## FlyGap

Well, at least he's honest!
He'd better get him gelded asap or else he's gonna have a lot of mares to clean out!
I'm sure the price would go up then!


----------



## FlyGap

Gorgeous palomino barrel horse - $7500 (Fayetteville ar)

Date: 2011-12-18, 6:56PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Do you want to be competitive, have fun and all while riding in style? Meet sunny!! Easy to ride just point and kick. I started this horse as a 3 year old while I was in college, when I left his owners turned him out. I Picked him back up and it was like he had not forgotten a thing. Absolutly no naughty habits. Walks in the gate and is a push style but not a barrel hitter. Ready to be a 1d winner with more hauling. Ive not asked this horse for everything he has yet! Would even be suitable for experianced youth, being as he is extremly smooth in his turns. He has worked cattle in the sale barns as well and is extremly cowy!! Plus, You wont find one with more chrome! Sunny has an amazing pedigree, but unfortunatly was never papered due to death of the mare shortly after birth, who was an own daughter of Frenchmans Guy. He can be papered but It will cost more than I am willing to spend when it doesnt affect his performance. Dont pass up this nice gelding who works as good as he looks!!!
Watch his video 



Home 

Location: Fayetteville ar
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

*Oooook, you want $7,500 for him but you won't take the time or spend the $$ to get him registered? WTH.*


----------



## FlyGap

sweet palomino brood mare - $500 (huntsville)

Date: 2012-01-31, 5:41PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

This mare is heavy bred and should give you a nice foal. No have know clue what she is bred to bought her bred. Goldie is a very sweet easy going mare. I bought her to breed to my stallion but she is already bred and went through a divorce and need to cut down on a few horses. She has lost eye in a accident don't know much about mare the eye is gone and they spent money on her to have it fixed nicely. The mare is a full blood quarter horse just she didn't sell high enought for the people to sell her papers which is wrong and will never do another deal like that but it is what i did at time. She is broke to ride and she is neck reined and rides nice just she is spooky because of eye. call 479-325-1013 *she could be bred with a donkey also due to there was one that was with her just so you know all i know price is firm. *

*LOLOL! Just so's ya know she is in foal, could have a mule, and she's 1/2 blind, spooky, not registered, and the price is FIRM.*


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i got a good one. lol

*paint geldon - $75 (Whitwell TN)*


paint stud around 5-7 years old no papers never been broke has had two colts both where black and white female paints....i would really love for this horse to get a family that will take care of him the last time i sold him the guy did poorly takin care of him and when we wnt to get him he was knee deep in mudd and was so malnurished that his spine stuck out atleast 3 inches  my dad had to basically pick him up and carry him to the trailer he is now a lot better but there is room for improvment i dont have the time i hope to find someone who does he is not a rackin horse txt or call if no answer plz leave a msg

*i had no idea a horse could be a gelding, stud and mare at the same time!!*


----------



## gingerscout

TurnNBurn625 said:


> i got a good one. lol
> 
> *paint geldon - $75 (Whitwell TN)*
> 
> 
> paint stud around 5-7 years old no papers never been broke has had two colts both where black and white female paints....i would really love for this horse to get a family that will take care of him the last time i sold him the guy did poorly takin care of him and when we wnt to get him he was knee deep in mudd and was so malnurished that his spine stuck out atleast 3 inches  my dad had to basically pick him up and carry him to the trailer he is now a lot better but there is room for improvment i dont have the time i hope to find someone who does he is not a rackin horse txt or call if no answer plz leave a msg
> 
> *i had no idea a horse could be a gelding, stud and mare at the same time!!*


 I wish I had a facepalm picture or a camera to show me banging my head on the desk.... that is great it aslo said he had 2 colt mare offsprings


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

uhm...FREE HORSE TO GOOD HOME


----------



## Maple

BarrelracingArabian said:


> uhm...FREE HORSE TO GOOD HOME


Not sound or ride at your own risk? In other words - won't stand up to a day's work but if you don't care and want to ride him anyway you can have him. 

Sounds like they really want him to go to a good home alright!


----------



## furbabymum

*Big well broke gelding Q/H-Thoroughbred Cross - $1200 (Platteville)*

Date: 2012-02-01, 12:33PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Big 16h 13-15 year old gelding (sorry no papers). Well broke for anything, *my kids have rode him!! He would not be suitable for a child's horse*, he does not care for a lot of attention. Not mean....just shy!! He is big, strong, and easy keeper! Up to date on everything!! Strong sturdy legs and giant feet!! He is barefoot and sound. Would make a good trail, ranch or work horse! He is great with other horses...low guy in the herd. Great with ferrier or anything that needs done. Not hard to catch...but not running to the gate. He is shy!Contact me by email or (Text) me @ 303-961-3947 for more pics and additional information! Please do not call unless very serious! My time is limited


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FlyGap said:


> Gorgeous palomino barrel horse - $7500 (Fayetteville ar)
> 
> Date: 2011-12-18, 6:56PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Do you want to be competitive, have fun and all while riding in style? Meet sunny!! *Easy to ride just point and kick.* I started this horse as a 3 year old while I was in college, when I left his owners turned him out. I Picked him back up and it was like he had not forgotten a thing. Absolutly no naughty habits. Walks in the gate and is a push style but not a barrel hitter. Ready to be a 1d winner with more hauling. Ive not asked this horse for everything he has yet! Would even be suitable for experianced youth, being as he is extremly smooth in his turns. He has worked cattle in the sale barns as well and is extremly cowy!! Plus, You wont find one with more chrome! Sunny has an amazing pedigree, but unfortunatly was never papered due to death of the mare shortly after birth, who was an own daughter of Frenchmans Guy. He can be papered but It will cost more than I am willing to spend when it doesnt affect his performance. Dont pass up this nice gelding who works as good as he looks!!!
> Watch his video YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> Home
> 
> Location: Fayetteville ar
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


The part in bold kind of makes me :evil:.



gingerscout said:


> I wish I had a facepalm picture or a camera to show me banging my head on the desk.... that is great it aslo said he had 2 colt mare offsprings


You mean like this? 









or this?


----------



## gingerscout

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The part in bold kind of makes me :evil:.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this?


 yup...lol works great


----------



## feistymomma

ok- just read an ad for a nice looking 3 yr old saddle bread..........never eaten 3 yr old saddle bread before......oh dear.

what was in the ad:
i have a three old saddle bread very gentle just needs road. u can ride her.. got in a car wreck and cant ride here 225 or trade thanks ryan

**facepalm**


----------



## Maple

I can't quite figure out why this horse is stud potential

heavy spotted colt for sale in Meath : €2,500 - DoneDeal.ie


Theres no breeding listed, his hind legs aren't the best... why oh why would we want to breed from him?


----------



## Maple

Anybody want a Cladsdale fillie?

1 Cladsdale fillie 8 months old with papers, 

2 miniture ponies ideal for kids

4 Donkeys 2 Black and 2 White foal at foot and in foal.

Prices on request.
http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/2964558


----------



## SunnyDraco

Maple said:


> Anybody want a Cladsdale fillie?
> 
> 1 Cladsdale fillie 8 months old with papers,
> 
> 2 miniture ponies ideal for kids
> 
> 4 Donkeys 2 Black and 2 White foal at foot and in foal.
> 
> Prices on request.
> Horses & Donkeys for sale in Laois - DoneDeal.ie


"foal at foot and in foal" LOL!!! Do they stand on their babies?!? I have heard of a foal at side, but never "at foot" -that really made me laugh 

Edit: thought I would also add that I hope they don't have a foal at their foot and another foot in a foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shiavo

I don't meant to sound silly, but I thought 'with foal at foot' was one of the most common terms in the world!
Maybe we just use it around here! Hehe.


----------



## Chiilaa

Maple said:


> I can't quite figure out why this horse is stud potential
> 
> heavy spotted colt for sale in Meath : €2,500 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> 
> Theres no breeding listed, his hind legs aren't the best... why oh why would we want to breed from him?


But he is a pretteh poneh with a pretteh Kolor amirite?

Also, "foal at foot" is a term I have heard a lot. It's probably more common here than "foal at side".


----------



## SunnyDraco

I may just may be the one living in a closet... LOL! Have mostly seen ads that list a foal at side and bred for another foal (sometimes also referred to as a three in one package), might just be the potato growers around here though  

But I do wonder how many donkeys there are. Are there 4 donkeys and each of them have a baby and are bred back for more? Or are there only 2 donkeys with babies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic

Trail Horse - $400 

Mighty Star Spirit aka "appy" is a 16 year old registered gelding. He is 15'3 hands tall. He ropes and runs barrels. He has tons of speed. Is very quiet in the box and in the run out. He is a great on the heel side and on the head side. We have been using him to sort cattle. Appy neck reins, backs, changes leads, and has a awesome stop. He has a wonderful personality. call text or email 4045395589



Location: ga
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## MysticL

RISING 5 YEAR OLD FILLY
DARK BAY +- 15.5H
BEEN OFF TRACK FOR 8 MONTHS
LOVELY NATURE
BASIC SCHOOLING + HACKING
SOFT MOUTH
LOVELY STRIDE









Since when can a horse be 15.5hh???????????


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

Rascaholic said:


> Trail Horse - $400
> 
> Mighty Star Spirit aka "appy" is a 16 year old registered gelding. He is 15'3 hands tall. He ropes and runs barrels. He has tons of speed. Is very quiet in the box and in the run out. He is a great on the heel side and on the head side. We have been using him to sort cattle. Appy neck reins, backs, changes leads, and has a awesome stop. He has a wonderful personality. call text or email 4045395589
> 
> 
> 
> Location: ga
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


I wonder if the terrible picture was intentional. Because that horse looks about a hundred or more pounds underweight.


----------



## lilbit11011

*appy mare reduced bottom*

6 year old been on wagon trains and trails stays fat year round solid hard hooves and great muscle and very athletic can really go when u call on her could make a barrel horse with a little work


Can not get the pic to post...but the mare looks to be a past founder. Cresty neck, fat rolls all over, and a gray to boot.


----------



## Maple

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> I wonder if the terrible picture was intentional. Because that horse looks about a hundred or more pounds underweight.


more than a hundred anyway  I feel the desire to bring him home and do nothing but feed him.


----------



## Maple

SunnyDraco said:


> "foal at foot and in foal" LOL!!! Do they stand on their babies?!? I have heard of a foal at side, but never "at foot" -that really made me laugh
> 
> Edit: thought I would also add that I hope they don't have a foal at their foot and another foot in a foal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Foal at foot is common here.. different countries, different sayings  Over here halters are called head collars and horsetrailers are horse boxes. Semis are lorries.


----------



## MysticL

Foal at foot is a used term where I come from too  I found it odd her having one at foot and one in her belly! Busy girl that mare!


----------



## MysticL

Rascaholic said:


> Trail Horse - $400
> 
> Mighty Star Spirit aka "appy" is a 16 year old registered gelding. He is 15'3 hands tall. He ropes and runs barrels. He has tons of speed. Is very quiet in the box and in the run out. He is a great on the heel side and on the head side. We have been using him to sort cattle. Appy neck reins, backs, changes leads, and has a awesome stop. He has a wonderful personality. call text or email 4045395589
> 
> 
> 
> Location: ga
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


POOR horse  HE is sorting cattle in THAT condition?


----------



## smrobs

Rascaholic, I want to go buy that poor Appy just to put some weight on him. I don't care if he's broke or not, he looks like a sweetie and I can't stand seeing a horse so young looking like that.


----------



## FlyGap

Quiet in the box!!!!!! Yeah!! He can hardly STAND with someone on him! Awesome stop?? Probably because he's STARVED TO DEATH and can hardly go further! I'd go take him if I was closer too, poor poor guy for having to endure that MADNESS!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Black Appaloosa Filly - $1000 (Princeton Idaho)*

Date: 2011-12-23, 3:35PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


4-18-2011 Black/white registered filly. "Taylor" is super gentle, high quality filly that loves attention 


Location: Princeton Idaho
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2767189892



:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl: <-that is what I did when I saw this!


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ LoL? I don't understand the picture of the lady. But cute appy foal. I'd take her.


----------



## FlyGap

Lol!! Named after Elizabeth taylor! That's cute, the filly especially!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

I wonder if naming a colt after Brad Pitt and posting a picture of him in the ad would help sell the colt? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

horse sadle

*horse sadle - $300 (sandpoint)*

Date: 2012-02-02, 10:25PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


have a *hore satle* some items new others used. need it sold moving out of storgage unit no place for it and need the money!
believe the seat is 16" and the sadle might be a *barle sadle mix*... so i have been told. itaso has silver/gold emblems on it.
Jeremy call me don't email. 
208-255-8815 make offer. call to see.no pics at this time 

:shock::shock: I don't even want to know...


National Show Horse Gelding

*National Show Horse Gelding - $400 (Sagle, ID)*

Date: 2012-02-02, 2:03PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Hickory is *still for sale*. He is approximately 10 years old, 16 hh, and is believed to be Arab/Saddlebred aka NSH. He is not for beginner. He needs someone who will always be the boss and not let him take control. He will test the limits to make sure that you are the boss. I *would love to get rid of him soon*. He is not safe for my toddler age children to be around as he does *kick mostly at the dog, but also at people* if he doesn't want to messed with. He has attitude in excess and *will run into the ground*. He is *difficult to stop and needs retraining*. He feels the bit but doesn't respect it or the rider if and when he gets the idea that you are not the boss any more. 
Thanks for looking. Please call, text, or e-mail with any questions.
Elizabeth
319-541-0984 


Location: Sagle, ID
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2831603752


I am glad that she is honest, but I think she will have some difficulty selling him even at the price he is listed for.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/2832218916.htmlNational Show Horse Gelding
> 
> *National Show Horse Gelding - $400 (Sagle, ID)*
> 
> Date: 2012-02-02, 2:03PM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Hickory is *still for sale*. He is approximately 10 years old, 16 hh, and is believed to be Arab/Saddlebred aka NSH. He is not for beginner. He needs someone who will always be the boss and not let him take control. He will test the limits to make sure that you are the boss. I *would love to get rid of him soon*. He is not safe for my toddler age children to be around as he does *kick mostly at the dog, but also at people* if he doesn't want to messed with. He has attitude in excess and *will run into the ground*. He is *difficult to stop and needs retraining*. He feels the bit but doesn't respect it or the rider if and when he gets the idea that you are not the boss any more.
> Thanks for looking. Please call, text, or e-mail with any questions.
> Elizabeth
> 319-541-0984
> 
> 
> Location: Sagle, ID
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2831603752


You know what's really sad is that his behavior sounds a lot like my old gelding when I started working with him. :-(

And I love how her helmet is hanging on her saddle with this apparently difficult to handle horse. :shock:


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> You know what's really sad is that his behavior sounds a lot like my old gelding when I started working with him. :-(
> 
> And I love how her helmet is hanging on her saddle with this apparently difficult to handle horse. :shock:


 
Probably put her helmet there for the pictures she is posing and smiling for. Because the moment they really started going, that helmet would be gone, and I doubt that the gelding is sweating from a slow paced walk on the trails.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Probably put her helmet there for the pictures she is posing and smiling for. Because the moment they really started going, that helmet would be gone, and I doubt that the gelding is sweating from a slow paced walk on the trails.


Meant it more in the sense that she actually trusted him enough to take her helmet off while still on his back. lol ;-)


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Meant it more in the sense that she actually trusted him enough to take her helmet off while still on his back. lol ;-)


Personally, I really don't think she trusts him. I rode a gelding for several years that I wouldn't trust. Completely different reasons than her gelding though. Most of those years happened before helmets were common to use for trail rides -not that a helmet would have saved my tail bone from getting busted. I would smile and pretend to be having a good time (even if my gelding was being a nutcase) for some pictures on the trail. She has a lot of bad things to say about him and has no focus on what he can do well in light of the bad. Which tells me that she really doesn't like him, and wants him gone asap.

edit: she has absolutely NOTHING to say that is a good virtue, she rips him up and down in what he does badly at. Maybe he is great at trailering, picking up his feet, bathing, stands well tied, or some other ability that he does well -but she has no interest in what he can do right.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh, I'm not disagreeing with you in any respect, Sunny.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

So basically they are asking 2000 for a mini that isn't trained for anything..hmmm high hopes much?? Shes cute but there is no way I'd pay 2000 for her.
mini horse mare


----------



## SunnyDraco

BarrelracingArabian said:


> So basically they are asking 2000 for a mini that isn't trained for anything..hmmm high hopes much?? Shes cute but there is no way I'd pay 2000 for her.
> mini horse mare


 
Yeah, $2,000 is a bit much for a champion animal or "potential" for cart pulling or backpacking. Already 8 years old and isn't trained for anything.









But she is a cutie. Just not worth the 2k IMO


----------



## CheyenneGirl

yea, i find alot of funny ads on craigslist. the spelling can drive me up the wall. but we've gotten all but two of our horse off of there and they're good horses, even though three were rescued. (they need someone to take them so thats a good thing)


----------



## GypsyRose

I used to breed mini's years ago, and all the high price horses where more refined. She is a nice looking mare but not show quality, or personally not brood mare quality. But she would make a great pony for someone looking to get their kids started with horses. I wonder how tall she is, for a brood mare that's a big thing in mini's. I would probably pay around 200 for her.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

CheyenneGirl said:


> yea, i find alot of funny ads on craigslist. the spelling can drive me up the wall. but we've gotten all but two of our horse off of there and they're good horses, even though three were rescued. (they need someone to take them so thats a good thing)


I hear ya, CheyenneGirl! We just got a pony today off of CL. She is little, 12 years old, blind in one eye, and no idea what she actually is. However, she needed a home and our Lily needed a friend. So our new "Penny" has a great home with us and we will take the best care of our new friend.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

APPEX gelding?? jim kenna?? 
APPEX Gelding Sorrel


----------



## SunnyDraco

*APHA Dun Overo At Stud - $300 (Idaho Falls)*

Date: 2012-02-04, 10:03AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


You looking to get an athletic foal? Want something versatile, smart, and just all around? Docz Gallant Jose SAB has the *potential to produce* just that! This boy is bulky, smart, and quick! His sire is an 84% foundation bred Grulla Quarter horse standing in Utah and his dam is a gorgeous Sabino Overo in California. Phillepe, as I call him, *could also be* a good color producer where he is a dun sabino overo. Phillepe has been lightly started under saddle and ridden out on the trails with mares and geldings on his 4th and 5th ride! No problems, bucking, bolting, or studiness. He has covered one mare so he knows what to do! I am offering a live foal guarantee!

His breeding has many reining/cow horse greats such as Vics Cool Spade, (Grulla) Full Brother to Isle Cool Chance 2001 IBHA Reserve World Champion in Reining, Doc's Zinmfandel World Champion in Cutting, Son of Doc Bar. He has 11 AQHA Hall of Fame horses on his sires side of the pedigree going only nine generations back! Other greats like King, Peter McCue, Poco Bueno, Three Bars, Old Sorrel, Oklahoma Star, Joe Hancock, Doc Bar, Top Deck, Wimpy, My Texas Dandy, Hickory Bill, Peppy, Jacket Bar, Jose Uno, Leo, Bill Cody, Lee Cody, Tinky Poo. Plaudit, Chief, and Man of War!

His stud fee is $300 but I am also offering a free breeding to 4H and FFA Enrolled kids. Ask for details

You can text me at 208-403-3866 or email. No calls please!



Location: Idaho Falls
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









PostingID: 2797381279

Or he could have the potential to be a really great gelding. I personally love a stallion ad that includes a picture to show how well he stands for his feet getting cleaned. :roll:

He hasn't proven himself in any discipline, and I bet that the one mare he has covered is still pregnant. So, no knowing what he can actually produce. But he has the "potential" right? :lol:


And the winner for conformation pictures in a sale ad:
Dun filly for sale

especially this one:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

^^ On the brightside atleast he is shown doing something instead of standing on a hotwalker or in a muddy yucky pen. However I agree he'd be a better gelding he's a handsome boy but not something that looks like he should breed.


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ LoL. She's saying "I can help, see!" Gotta love nosey horses...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> APPEX gelding?? jim kenna??
> APPEX Gelding Sorrel


I love how they can't spell (or don't know) what breed/cross he is, can't spell what he's good at...but he has dressage experience! Why do I find that difficult to believe?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

^^ Yes! exactly haha he's cute but I'm thinking they were just listing things.


----------



## equiniphile

*mare class b - $100 (xxxxx)*

Date: 2012-01-30, 9:50AM EST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]


class b mare approx 10 yrs nice horse $100.00 call xxx xxx xxxx cash sale only ! 
gets along fine with other horses . not really ride able. not presently trained to pull anything 


Location: xxxxx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










'Nuff said. Class b....class b what? Towed with a class b hitch? Love the photo quality.


----------



## amp23

equiniphile said:


> *mare class b - $100 (xxxxx)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-30, 9:50AM EST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> class b mare approx 10 yrs nice horse $100.00 call xxx xxx xxxx cash sale only !
> gets along fine with other horses . not really ride able. not presently trained to pull anything
> 
> 
> Location: xxxxx
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said. Class b....class b what? Towed with a class b hitch? Love the photo quality.


awh... she looks so cute though!


----------



## equiniphile

*bagged horse manure - $3 (xxxxxx)*

Date: 2012-02-04, 9:16PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


One filled grain bag, if five or more wanted price is $2.00 each

Do they _really_ think there's a market for this?? $3 for a grain bag?


----------



## equiniphile

2 saddles for large pony. they were purchased for a *welch pony*. both english($100) and western.($200), they seem to have mostly leather and some non-leather.
only used for one year. 

Welch like the grape juice? Is this a grape-eating pony?










_____________________________________________________

beautiful dutch warmblood mare has been shown hunters and dressage would be good eventer. xxx xxx xxxx


Location: xxxxxxx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










Look at the picture quality on this one! I can so tell she's gonna make a superb eventer. :roll:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I really really really REALLY hope they just put the saddle on this yearling for show. The saddle is bigger than the poor filly!
AQHA Filly
*AQHA Filly - $800 (nw)*

Date: 2012-02-02, 2:53PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Yearling filly. Doc O Lena bred. Very sweet and friendly. Great barrel prospect. 



 Location: nw
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests









----------------------------------------------------------------
Not the most flattering pic of this poor filly. lol I'm glad they have a better one!
FILLY FOR SELL
*FILLY FOR SELL - $2500*

Date: 2012-02-01, 10:17PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
HAVE TO SELL DUE TO MY HEALTH AND CAN'T KEEP HER . SHE WILL BE 2 THIS YEAR SHE IS ONLY 14 HANDS BUT SHOULD GET 15 HANDS TALL SHE IS VERY SWEET CAN TXT ME TO FIND OUT MORE ON HER SHE IS REG WITH APHA 

I AM IN HUACHUCA CITY AZ ZIP IS 85616 YOU CAN LOOK IT UP TO SEE HOW FAR I AM 

CASH ONLY NO CHECKS PLEASE I HAVE BETTER PIC OF HER JUST TO BIG TO DOWNLOAD ON HERE 



it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## CheyenneGirl

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I hear ya, CheyenneGirl! We just got a pony today off of CL. She is little, 12 years old, blind in one eye, and no idea what she actually is. However, she needed a home and our Lily needed a friend. So our new "Penny" has a great home with us and we will take the best care of our new friend.


 

sounds like she got herself a good home! i actually just sold a rescue mare, fixed her up mentally and physically. sold her to a nice family. i put her on cl, but let me tell you i had to wade through some wierd people till i found the family she belonged with.

good luck with your new girl!


----------



## missnashvilletime

I just feel so sorry for this poor boy. Only 17 months and being ridden? :/ Oh and his **** sounds like a great mare ****
Sweet 17 month old colt
"Very sweet 17 month old colt, grade. ***** *was a quarter horse, sire was a leopard appaloosa, no other information on parents. I think he is going to make a great kids horse. He is very easy to catch. Stands tied, lifts feet and does not spook. He is standing at 14.25 hands. UTD on vaccinations and worming. He is resonding well to pressure and seems to want to please. No buck at all. Better catch this great deal. Make an offer."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

missnashvilletime said:


> I just feel so sorry for this poor boy. Only 17 months and being ridden? :/ Oh and his **** sounds like a great mare ****
> Sweet 17 month old colt
> "Very sweet 17 month old colt, grade. ***** *was a quarter horse, sire was a leopard appaloosa, no other information on parents. I think he is going to make a great kids horse. He is very easy to catch. Stands tied, lifts feet and does not spook. He is standing at 14.25 hands. UTD on vaccinations and worming. He is resonding well to pressure and seems to want to please. No buck at all. Better catch this great deal. Make an offer."


Because, of course, the only requisites for being a kids' horse is that they're easy to catch, stand tied and lift their feet. :roll: And gotta "love" the top right pic of the little girl (maybe, what 8 or 9 years old?) sitting on this 17 month old "kids' horse" without a helmet. :evil: I must say, stupid people **** me the h3ll off!


----------



## missnashvilletime

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Because, of course, the only requisites for being a kids' horse is that they're easy to catch, stand tied and lift their feet. :roll: And gotta "love" the top right pic of the little girl (maybe, what 8 or 9 years old?) sitting on this 17 month old "kids' horse" without a helmet. :evil: I must say, stupid people **** me the h3ll off!


Agreed, the sad thing is; other than the cow hocks and long pasterns, this colt could make someone a nice trail mount. But, being ridden at 17 months would definitely scare me off as a buyer. He could have some serious issues.  Some people shouldn't have horses. 
And of course the child had to ride without a helmet, it shows how trustworthy the colt is! NOT! People are ridiculous.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Heck, I just realized that with the requisites these people are making for a kids' horse, my Aires would make a phenomenal kids' horse! :roll:


----------



## GypsyRose

equiniphile said:


> *mare class b - $100 (xxxxx)*
> 
> Date: 2012-01-30, 9:50AM EST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> class b mare approx 10 yrs nice horse $100.00 call xxx xxx xxxx cash sale only !
> gets along fine with other horses . not really ride able. not presently trained to pull anything
> 
> 
> Location: xxxxx
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said. Class b....class b what? Towed with a class b hitch? Love the photo quality.



class b is a size thing with mini's. Class a under 34 inches class be 34 to 36 or 38 inches. Just means she is a taller mini.

And really I do agree with all of you on people riding young horses, nothing ****es me off more then someone riding a baby! No better way to ruin them! Personally I would rather wait until 3 before light riding and then 4 for heavier stuff, would rather have a horse that I can ride into its late 20's rather then a horse that's ready for pasture at 10 because of knee and hock arthritis!


----------



## Chiilaa

SunnyDraco said:


> *APHA Dun Overo At Stud - $300 (Idaho Falls) I am offering a live foal guarantee!*


*

I wonder if they offer the LFG to frame mares, since he is clearly frame himself??*


----------



## equiniphile

GypsyRose said:


> class b is a size thing with mini's. Class a under 34 inches class be 34 to 36 or 38 inches. Just means she is a taller mini.


 Yup, I know; I'm familiar with miniatures. Was just poking fun because they never mentioned if it was a class b mini, Welsh, or something completely unrelated ;-)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

well somebody needs to learn how to use a camera...
Paint Mare 4 yrs


----------



## SunnyDraco

BarrelracingArabian said:


> well somebody needs to learn how to use a camera...
> Paint Mare 4 yrs


"She is white with brown spots" After learning how to use a camera, maybe they can take a class on horse colors 101. Then they might know that the base color is not white 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missnashvilletime

Well, breeding season is starting, one thing I have noticed about a lot of the the ads for stallions is this one line "not shown due to injury"
I mean really? Then there have been a lot of colts that have been "injured" in my area. Ugh, it drives me nuts. Maybe they really weren't shown because the owners realized they didn't have any potential to do ANYTHING, oh except be an excellent breeding stallion.


----------



## CLaPorte432

palamino stud for hire

Really?


----------



## missnashvilletime

CLaPorte432 said:


> palamino stud for hire
> 
> Really?


I hate to be harsh, but in this economy and the horse market being how it is; all of this grade stallions foals are probably going to go to slaughter :-( and these people obviously don't care as long as they can make $100 out of it :-x


----------



## CLaPorte432

That's not being harsh. It's called reality.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CLaPorte432 said:


> palamino stud for hire
> 
> Really?


Awwww! He'd make a sweet gelding, though!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

> quarter mare and colt cheap not crazy - $200 (oliver springs)
> 
> Date: 2012-02-05, 2:56PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 10yr old 15hands colt is 7m old i have posted her a few times lots of call no one come and look this is a nice pair for the money *shes on another paster* i dont go to much ur she would be back under saddle and priced at 800 shes broke just been busy with baby but i bet you could jump on and she want do anything wrong shes very gentle easy to handle well worth $200 for the pair call anytime ***-***-**** but $200 is priced for a wonderful home i told the man when i sold them they would go to a wonderful home he took very good care of these horses


I read this to my husband who said, "I wonder what the church thinks about that."
LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I read this to my husband who said, "I wonder what the church thinks about that."
> LOL


LOL!!! Probably a good thing they didn't any post pictures of the mare 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1

MysticL said:


> RISING 5 YEAR OLD FILLY
> DARK BAY +- 15.5H
> BEEN OFF TRACK FOR 8 MONTHS
> LOVELY NATURE
> BASIC SCHOOLING + HACKING
> SOFT MOUTH
> LOVELY STRIDE
> 
> View attachment 86921
> 
> 
> Since when can a horse be 15.5hh???????????


Probably meant 15 and a half hands...meaning 15.2. Some people just will never get it  (I mean the person posting the ad).


----------



## tlkng1

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I read this to my husband who said, "I wonder what the church thinks about that."
> LOL


OK...that ad made my eyes bleed. What is scary is that I understood it


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

oh he's just a little skinny...and in pain... poor old man :/
Arabian Horse

2 less than stellar stallions.... or..maybe I am confused to all heck by the ad..no punctuation what so ever..... 
Several horses for sale due to emergency


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> oh he's just a little skinny...and in pain... poor old man :/
> Arabian Horse
> 
> 2 less than stellar stallions.... or..maybe I am confused to all heck by the ad..no punctuation what so ever.....
> Several horses for sale due to emergency


OMG! That first one made me wince! And they said he's "a *little* underweight"?!? He looks like he's going to keel over any second! :evil:

And the second one...I don't think I took a breath the entire time I read that. :shock:


----------



## missnashvilletime

The arab looks like he's standing in a founder stance. 
The sorrel stallion, looks like he's calf kneed and cow hocked, and definitely not breeding material. Hopefully whoever buys him gelds him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Is it just me or...holy downhill, Batman! :shock:

**8 YEAR OLD AQHA GELDING**
***8 YEAR OLD AQHA GELDING** - $2500 (GILBERT)*

Date: 2012-02-05, 10:49AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Too many horses. Must sell gentle 8 year old bay gelding. 14 hands. Started roping heel matic and live cattle. Has good stop. Has not been haulded. Very good outside and has no spook or buck. Good to be around. Great grandson of Doc Bar. Asking $2500. Call Dan. Thanks 



 Location: GILBERT
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Born2Ride

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Is it just me or...holy downhill, Batman! :shock:
> 
> **8 YEAR OLD AQHA GELDING**
> ***8 YEAR OLD AQHA GELDING** - $2500 (GILBERT)*
> 
> Date: 2012-02-05, 10:49AM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Too many horses. Must sell gentle 8 year old bay gelding. 14 hands. Started roping heel matic and live cattle. Has good stop. Has not been haulded. Very good outside and has no spook or buck. Good to be around. Great grandson of Doc Bar. Asking $2500. Call Dan. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Location: GILBERT
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Holy downhill batman, agreed. Not to sound rude, but with the bad conformation, the fact he's never been hauled and the limited information. Around here he'd sell for more like $600 i dont see how they warrant a $2,500 price tag for this gelding?... Or is that just me??


----------



## smrobs

He's a bit downhill, but not as bad as those pictures make him look. Still not close to ideal, but not terrible either. 

Just for perspective, I adjusted the one of him under saddle so that his feet are level...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He still looks more downhill than my coming 3yo.


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, unfortunately, that seems to be fairly common with QHs. Sucky as it is, especially when you start them under saddle and they haven't flattened out in their gaits yet LOL. I've ridden several colts that were about as downhill as him and until they figure out how to balance and collect, it feels like you are loping down a steep slope with a big old hole in the bottom :rofl:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That seriously made me LOL, smrobs.  My dog just gave me a "WTH?" look.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, seriously though, there is no feeling in the world quite like the feeling that your saddle is just going to slip right down over their ears and take you with it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I got a taste of that today schooling Aires in the arena. :shock: ****** kept putting his head down to his toes and stepping forward like that...with me in an uncomfortable (to me), not-so-secure (to me) western saddle. Felt like I was just gonna slide right on down that short neck of his.


----------



## lubylol

Not that this is a bad ad, but why say the horse is $500 but then at the bottom say it is $2,500. And that jumping picture sure is odd for nice jumper. 

Event Prospect TB Mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MicKey73

BarrelracingArabian said:


> oh he's just a little skinny...and in pain... poor old man :/
> Arabian Horse


 
WOW, really?? I can't beleive they had the guts to post that picture!! They would probably have better luck pricing LOWWW and saying they don't have picture. That way, when someone shows up with a trailer, they couldn't in good conscious leave him , and haul him away from there!! The other horse in the picture looks just fine.. apparently he gets fed. :evil:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

lubylol said:


> Not that this is a bad ad, but why say the horse is $500 but then at the bottom say it is $2,500. And that jumping picture sure is odd for nice jumper.
> 
> Event Prospect TB Mare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Biggest things I saw with this mare is shes only been off the track for 3 months, is already jumping and looks EXTREMLY hollow and fighting her rider completely in the second picture. The jumping picture is odd because it was her first course and she has no basics from the looks of it which is why she is confused.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

MicKey73 said:


> WOW, really?? I can't beleive they had the guts to post that picture!! They would probably have better luck pricing LOWWW and saying they don't have picture. That way, when someone shows up with a trailer, they couldn't in good conscious leave him , and haul him away from there!! The other horse in the picture looks just fine.. apparently he gets fed. :evil:


 I completely agree if I had the money and time to take on an older skinny horse and a trailer to get him I would definitely go save the poor boy. He just does no look happy in the least and that other horse probably looks that way cause the old man is just to weak and sore to fight back. Its extremly sad :[


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

uhm oh my god I am just speechless that mare is not 'just a little skinny' and both of them have horrid backs 
2Horses[Need <3ing Homes ASAP


----------



## amp23

BarrelracingArabian said:


> uhm oh my god I am just speechless that mare is not 'just a little skinny' and both of them have horrid backs
> 2Horses[Need <3ing Homes ASAP


Those poor horses! It was hard to read the ad through all the texting language :/ I wish I could take some of these horses home with me!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

amp23 said:


> Those poor horses! It was hard to read the ad through all the texting language :/ I wish I could take some of these horses home with me!


 I agree!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Dayum that is one attractive main photo, NOT!
Appaloosa Gelding | Trade Me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^ That pic made me giggle.


----------



## MysticL

*11 year old Bay Gelding TB. Good natured horse. Owner requires loving home with plenty attention. 15.3h *

I LOVE this one! so who needs a loving attentive home? The owner or the horse?!


----------



## TurnNBurn625

*Horse Saddle Steps/Foot Holders - $60 (knox)*

Date: 2012-01-29, 12:55AM EST


Horse Saddle Steps/Foot Holders for sale, they are in great shape and have a nice design on the sides of them.
Call John at 
Thanks 



 Location: knox
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

















saddle steps??? foot holders??? :shock: i thought they were stirrups.


----------



## blush

Seeing all of these horrid for sale ads makes me want to email these idiodic people and rip them a new one!
Like how can some people just be so...dumb haha.

Foot holders, lolololololol. I tend to require things to "hold" my feet when I'm riding, and not just your ordinary old stirrups! Gotta have those saddle steps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missnashvilletime

horse - $999
I am selling a beautiful quarter mile horse, he is seven years old horse. The reason I am selling it is because I am leaving the country for couple of months and I do not have no one to take care of him. He is a very friendly horse any one can ride, he is fixed and has all his paper work. 
Estoy vendiendo un caballo cuarto de milla con 7 anos de edad. el caballo a jugado varias carreras y tiene marca positiva. la razon por cual lo estoy vendiendo es que me voy para mexico unos meses y no tengo quien vea por el.el caballo es mansito y tengo todos los papeles en regla.
call/ llame xxxxxxxx Miguel 

horse


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

TurnNBurn625 said:


> saddle steps??? foot holders??? :shock: i thought they were stirrups.


I saw this ad! (I'm in Sevierville.) I almost died laughing. I clicked on it out of curiosity because I wanted to know what a "saddle step" was. When I saw it I was like, "You have to be kidding me!?!" LOL


----------



## TurnNBurn625

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I saw this ad! (I'm in Sevierville.) I almost died laughing. I clicked on it out of curiosity because I wanted to know what a "saddle step" was. When I saw it I was like, "You have to be kidding me!?!" LOL


cool. your pretty close to me then. i live in roane county. which is about 1 hour and 30 min. away. i clicked on it out of curiosity too. lol


----------



## CLaPorte432

This is by far one of the worst for sale videos I've ever seen. Why would anyone post this when they are trying to advertise their horse for sale? It's probably why the horse is still on the market.

Barrel Horse World

AND, in another for sale ad, the video showed the horse knocking down the barrels. WHY would you post that?!?!? Your trying to SELL your barrel horse, not keep him!


----------



## smrobs

Wow, $3500 for a horse _that _green broke? For goodness sake, is that her first ride? They must have their heads in the sand.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I know! Id maybe pay 1000 for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I wouldn't pay that much (_maybe _$500, if her temperament was really good), but I am not familiar with her lines. Are they really good or something?


----------



## TurnNBurn625

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is by far one of the worst for sale videos I've ever seen. Why would anyone post this when they are trying to advertise their horse for sale? It's probably why the horse is still on the market.
> 
> Barrel Horse World
> 
> AND, in another for sale ad, the video showed the horse knocking down the barrels. WHY would you post that?!?!? Your trying to SELL your barrel horse, not keep him!



the gray mare is pretty. but if im going to spend almost 4000 i would want to see a better video then that


----------



## Oldhorselady

*dumb horse ads*

Oh my gosh! I did a Craigslist search in Indiana just to see a minute ago. This is what I found on the first ad I read.



Beautiful Palmino. She has always been a great trail horse and my kids rode her until yesterday....She reared and threw my husband so now no one wants to get back on her. We have had her for four years and she has never acted like this. I have had my small children on her. She has also foaled before and would make a great brood mare. She is beautiful color. I don't have any information on her she was a rescue horse. Would like to see her go to a home that could get her back into shape. text or call

wow really? Ridden by children up until yesterday when your husband was bucked off?


----------



## gingerscout

well good luck getting that kind of money for a greenbroke horse in this market...it will be for sale for awhile..also living in indiana I see a lot of ads like that.. and a lot of horses that have been for sale for over a year because they want too much and wont budge on the price


----------



## Oldhorselady

*dumb horse ads*

Another? Within ten minutes.

We have a 13-15 yr old mare for sale (or i would trade for some hay) . We gave 400 for her had her for about 1 1/2 yrs. My daughter lost interest would love to find her a good home. Prob needs a semi exp rider shes not bad but shes one of thise horses that will just stand there. If i had to guess id say shes arab/quarter about 14.5 hands. Make me an offer would love to trade for some cash/hay. Thanks the pic is from spring time i believe


----------



## gingerscout

could be a good deal.. could not be.. andalusian gelding.. horse knows dressage and I dont so Im selling him...lol
Horse Andalusian


----------



## ponyboy

A 17 hand Andalusian??


----------



## gingerscout

ponyboy said:


> A 17 hand Andalusian??


ive actually been on some good breeders sites overseas and there are a few in the 17 hand range registered.. so it does happen.. so im not throwing that part out.. just the horse knows dressage and I dont so hes for sale.. instead of taking lessons.. and no pic.. or color or anything


----------



## missnashvilletime

Oldhorselady said:


> Oh my gosh! I did a Craigslist search in Indiana just to see a minute ago. This is what I found on the first ad I read.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Palmino. She has always been a great trail horse and my kids rode her until yesterday....She reared and threw my husband so now no one wants to get back on her. We have had her for four years and she has never acted like this. I have had my small children on her. She has also foaled before and would make a great brood mare. She is beautiful color. I don't have any information on her she was a rescue horse. Would like to see her go to a home that could get her back into shape. text or call
> 
> wow really? Ridden by children up until yesterday when your husband was bucked off?


A rescue with no papers? Being a broodmare?! Smh. Wow


----------



## CLaPorte432

Smrobs, shes well bred on the top of her pedigree. Dash for cash was an amazing sire and producer of incredible track/barrel horses. I think he is 2nd in the all time producers for money winning horses. His son is in the number one position. Special Effort is a nice producer too. So shes worth at least 1000. But, id give 1000 for her because i really see potential in her and i think i could turn her into something. (with proper training) so id take the risk. But for what they are asking, absolutely not. She'll be for sale for awhile.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

missnashvilletime said:


> horse - $999
> I am selling a beautiful quarter mile horse, he is seven years old horse. The reason I am selling it is because I am leaving the country for couple of months and I do not have no one to take care of him. He is a very friendly horse any one can ride, he is fixed and has all his paper work.
> Estoy vendiendo un caballo cuarto de milla con 7 anos de edad. el caballo a jugado varias carreras y tiene marca positiva. la razon por cual lo estoy vendiendo es que me voy para mexico unos meses y no tengo quien vea por el.el caballo es mansito y tengo todos los papeles en regla.
> call/ llame xxxxxxxx Miguel
> 
> horse


Okay, either they always have their horse on a hot walker...or they've skylined their horse! :shock: I almost hope it's the first one!


----------



## MysticL

CLaPorte432 said:


> This is by far one of the worst for sale videos I've ever seen. Why would anyone post this when they are trying to advertise their horse for sale? It's probably why the horse is still on the market.
> 
> Barrel Horse World
> 
> AND, in another for sale ad, the video showed the horse knocking down the barrels. WHY would you post that?!?!? Your trying to SELL your barrel horse, not keep him!


Im confused about THIS part of that advert...

*Description:
* ~update~ after only 2 days, sandra is turning I into a in your pocket horse. CHECK out this beautiful *granddaughter* of Mr Eye Opener who is the sire of 11 Champions, 219 stakes horses and $ earners of 25 million dollars. "SANDRA" is green broke(video shows this). This *colt* shows plenty of promise. Sandra is a bit jumping & nervous at the moment & will ONLY go to approved home. She took everything in stride for her 1rst time being hauled. 100% sound, however she does have old scars on both back legs(pic 3). Pre purchase exam welcomed. UTD on trimming with clean coggins. NOTE: Price is only going to increase with more riding. NO TRADES. If you prefer geldings check out her 1/2 brother-ad #146296 or if you want that AWESOME OPEN GRAY check out "EFFORT" AD # 145479


----------



## Chiilaa

MysticL - some areas use the term "colt" synonymously with the term "foal". Read My Friend Flicka, and I think Misty might also have the same thing.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Nova' 14 year old grade quarter horse mare. Bred to POA stallion
In 09' I traded another horse of mine that was valued at $3,000 for Nova. Her previous training included reining foundation. Unfortunately within the first couple weeks that I owned her *she fell in a cattle guard.* Amazingly she did not break anything but sustained injuries to her flexor tendon on her right hind. I spared no expense or time in healing this mare. She has made an astonishing recovery. All her medical history is available through North Coast Vet. However, due to scar tissue she is unable to be a full time performance horse. I have used Nova a LOT since her recovery and she has done great. LOTS of trail rides, either riding her or letting her follow along, which she generally leads the way. She has never had any issue crossing high rivers, walking over large logs or up and down inclines. She is very cautious of where her feet go. I have several reputable horse people in our community that would give references for Nova's soundness. She is great to trailer and with her feet. Since I was *unable to further her arena training and resale her like I planed, I decided to breed her* to an amazing POA stallion, Indys Gohstly Casper, located in Red Bluff. He has many accomplishments in the show ring and has past all his good looks and disposition onto his foals. Below is a picture of him and one of his colts. I strongly believe that Nova's foal will be very similar in color pattern and confirmation as this foal. I also have not spared expenses or time in breeding her. She has been supplemented daily with a combo smart pack (hoof, coat, digestive, joint ect.). She has only top quality hay, grain and pasture daily. She is barefoot and is not slowed up by that even on river bars. She is a very sturdy elegant mare, and will make an awesome quarter pony type foal. My asking price for her is mainly to cover breeding expenses. She is due to foal in March 12'.Please don't hesitate, I would love to answer any questions you may have or arrange a time to see her. 
PLEASE CONTACT ME BY PHONE Sasha --------------- (due to spam SORRY)
Thank you for taking your time to read this ad.


----------



## amp23

Hm... Can't further her training or sell her, so they breed her.. Seriously?! What has happened to people's sense?


----------



## Maple

Anybody want a Boom prof horse?

boom prof 138 childs pony for sale in Kilkenny : €1,650 - DoneDeal.ie

and who needs punctuation?? Clearly not the owner


----------



## Maple

amp23 said:


> Hm... Can't further her training or sell her, so they breed her.. Seriously?! What has happened to people's sense?


Did you not know that there is a plague going around that completely destroys the common sense of anybody in touches? :lol:


----------



## gingerscout

Maple said:


> Did you not know that there is a plague going around that completely destroys the common sense of anybody in touches? :lol:


 no I didn't but i did hear that there is an outbreak of measles now here in indiana due to the super bowl.. so thats great.. and theres already like 4 cases of it


----------



## schnue

*What is the best site to look at horses for sale?*

OK. I agree with you all about Craigslist. I check them frequently just to see what people are asking for their horses. What would be a better place to find horses for sale. I like dreamhorse, horseville, equinenow, and some of those. Any suggestions? I'm leasing presently and would like to own within the next year or two...so no serious inquiries yet.


----------



## missnashvilletime

schnue said:


> OK. I agree with you all about Craigslist. I check them frequently just to see what people are asking for their horses. What would be a better place to find horses for sale. I like dreamhorse, horseville, equinenow, and some of those. Any suggestions? I'm leasing presently and would like to own within the next year or two...so no serious inquiries yet.


Occasionally you can find a steal in Craigslist; look at all of them! That way you can see all of your options 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout

this horse speaks for himself
2007 APHA GELDING


----------



## amp23

Why do people insist on typing in all caps?! That drives me insane. It's so hard to read. Cute horse, but no one is going to buy him for that much. Slightly off topic- but I didn't know you could get a horse appraised?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gingerscout said:


> this horse speaks for himself
> 2007 APHA GELDING


That made my head hurt. And if that horse is supposed to be worth $43,000, then my Aires must be worth a couple million 'cuz he's got WAY better conformation as a coming 3yo than that gelding does...plus Aires is WAY flashier!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not even sure what to say to this. :shock: I think it might be a joke. I know the pic is one you can find on the internet fairly easily. And the spelling that gets worse and worse as the ad goes on...

My goat roping pinto
*My goat roping pinto - $214 (Benson)*

Date: 2012-02-09, 6:48PM MST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Hello mi name is Cody, sum peple just call mi kody for short... anywhooooooo i hav a REGISTERED miniature pinto i use for roping my heard of nicaraguan dwerfs. i SUCK at riding im just a beginner and i recently fell all the way to the grownd it hert reeeeeeally bad. My mom towld me i shud get rid of him cuz i mite get hert agin. If you can help me ill also thro in some pinto manur to sweetin the deel. I always anser mi fone i evin hav fasbuk so try to find me and ill giv you a piksure.. Senor Harris 520 686 0519 



 Location: Benson
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ what in the world? That made my head hurt trying to understand that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

I feel like some drunk person wrote that to be funny...


----------



## smrobs

gingerscout said:


> this horse speaks for himself
> 2007 APHA GELDING


 
WooHoo, another perfect example of some supposedly big-money horse that the best pictures they can find of him are eating in the pasture or knee deep in muck :?.

If he was worth $43,000, then _that's_ what they would be selling him for and they would have pictures of him doing the disciplines that he was trained in.

That tells me that he's worth exactly what they advertise him for....$10.

I would go look at him though, his bloodlines are really nice and they should make for a good temperament even if his training is crap.


----------



## MysticL

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm not even sure what to say to this. :shock: I think it might be a joke. I know the pic is one you can find on the internet fairly easily. And the spelling that gets worse and worse as the ad goes on...
> 
> My goat roping pinto
> *My goat roping pinto - $214 (Benson)*
> 
> Date: 2012-02-09, 6:48PM MST
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Hello mi name is Cody, sum peple just call mi kody for short... anywhooooooo i hav a REGISTERED miniature pinto i use for roping my heard of nicaraguan dwerfs. i SUCK at riding im just a beginner and i recently fell all the way to the grownd it hert reeeeeeally bad. My mom towld me i shud get rid of him cuz i mite get hert agin. If you can help me ill also thro in some pinto manur to sweetin the deel. I always anser mi fone i evin hav fasbuk so try to find me and ill giv you a piksure.. Senor Harris 520 686 0519
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Benson
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


that won is a KLASIC :lol: ok Im just messing around! Mi english is way gooder than hiz! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MysticL

tlkng1 said:


> Probably meant 15 and a half hands...meaning 15.2. Some people just will never get it  (I mean the person posting the ad).


I rest my case! ha ha! here is another one! :lol:


*Born 15/11/2009*
*Part bred Arab*
*She has the most adrorable personality that any horse can have.*
*14.6 h.*
*Very tame*


----------



## missnashvilletime

gingerscout said:


> this horse speaks for himself
> 2007 APHA GELDING


He looks nothing like a "halter horse". His bloodlines are decent, but if HE hasn't done anything he isn't worth $43,000.00 no way; who puts their $43,000 horse in a muddy pasture anyways? That's a bowed tendon waiting to happen.


----------



## SunnyDraco

http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/2811241550.html
6 YR OLD ARABIAN MARE SORREL WITH BLACK MANE AND TAIL. 15 HH..BROKE TO RIDE...BEEN ON TRAILS AND ANYONE CAN RIDE HER...UTD ON SHOTS AND WORMER..TRAILERS BATHES STANDS FOR FARRIER GENTLE AND CALM FOR AN ARABIAN $800 OBO
6 yr old stud horse has injury so cannot be ridden would make a good companion animal or pet. $300 



Can we add that the 6 year old Arabian is bred to the 6 year old stud??? And I love how you know horse colors so well...


If I could insert the pictures on the ad, you would see that the mare and stud are pastured together :/

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missnashvilletime

SunnyDraco said:


> ARABIAN-HORSE FOR SALE
> 6 YR OLD ARABIAN MARE SORREL WITH BLACK MANE AND TAIL. 15 HH..BROKE TO RIDE...BEEN ON TRAILS AND ANYONE CAN RIDE HER...UTD ON SHOTS AND WORMER..TRAILERS BATHES STANDS FOR FARRIER GENTLE AND CALM FOR AN ARABIAN $800 OBO
> 6 yr old stud horse has injury so cannot be ridden would make a good companion animal or pet. $300
> 
> 
> 
> Can we add that the 6 year old Arabian is bred to the 6 year old stud??? And I love how you know horse colors so well...
> 
> 
> If I could insert the pictures on the ad, you would see that the mare and stud are pastured together :/
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yeah; it's terrible....that mare is pretty thin too and has to share her nutrients with a baby (if she's even healthy enough to get pregnant) poor girl!


----------



## smrobs

SunnyDraco said:


> ARABIAN-HORSE FOR SALE
> 6 YR OLD ARABIAN MARE SORREL WITH BLACK MANE AND TAIL. 15 HH..BROKE TO RIDE...BEEN ON TRAILS AND ANYONE CAN RIDE HER...UTD ON SHOTS AND WORMER..TRAILERS BATHES STANDS FOR FARRIER GENTLE AND CALM FOR AN ARABIAN $800 OBO
> 6 yr old stud horse has injury so cannot be ridden would make a good companion animal or pet. $300
> 
> 
> 
> Can we add that the 6 year old Arabian is bred to the 6 year old stud??? And I love how you know horse colors so well...
> 
> 
> If I could insert the pictures on the ad, you would see that the mare and stud are pastured together :/
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Here you go.









I also wonder how many of the horses in the background are mares that are also bred to that lovely stud......


----------



## SunnyDraco

smrobs said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder how many of the horses in the background are mares that are also bred to that lovely stud......


Thank you for including the pictures for me. They have another ad that has more focus on the stud, they say he is a paint and throws beautiful babies. But, who can pass up on a sorrel mare with a black mane and tail?? LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

In another ad the chestnut is 14 and for $400... other than that the ad confuses me...
Horses for sale.
uhm 5 yr old prospect that doesn't seem to be registered.... 5000 no thanks..
Good looking palomino


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> ARABIAN-HORSE FOR SALE
> 6 YR OLD ARABIAN MARE SORREL WITH BLACK MANE AND TAIL. 15 HH..BROKE TO RIDE...BEEN ON TRAILS AND ANYONE CAN RIDE HER...UTD ON SHOTS AND WORMER..TRAILERS BATHES STANDS FOR FARRIER GENTLE AND CALM FOR AN ARABIAN $800 OBO
> 6 yr old stud horse has injury so cannot be ridden would make a good companion animal or pet. $300
> 
> 
> 
> Can we add that the 6 year old Arabian is bred to the 6 year old stud??? And I love how you know horse colors so well...
> 
> 
> If I could insert the pictures on the ad, you would see that the mare and stud are pastured together :/
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just a note...if you highlight the ENTIRE ad, including the pics, and right click on the text, then select "Copy," you can paste everything, including the pics, into the body of your post on a thread. Well, that's the way it works if you're on a computer. Just noticed you're on a mobile device. lol :lol:



BarrelracingArabian said:


> In another ad the chestnut is 14 and for $400... other than that the ad confuses me...
> Horses for sale.
> uhm 5 yr old prospect that doesn't seem to be registered.... 5000 no thanks..
> Good looking palomino


The first one looks like they were posting from a phone and didn't pay attention to the auto correct.

The second one...of course that horse is worth $5000...it's defying the laws of gravity (pics are upside down)!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

That bay mare has a very round tummy... Too sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingWithSunny

BarrelracingArabian said:


> uhm 5 yr old prospect that doesn't seem to be registered.... 5000 no thanks..
> Good looking palomino


I'm not paying anywhere near that for an upside down horse! Imagine the mess your hair would be!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1

lubylol said:


> Not that this is a bad ad, but why say the horse is $500 but then at the bottom say it is $2,500. And that jumping picture sure is odd for nice jumper.
> 
> Event Prospect TB Mare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The pic looks odd because the rider got left WAY behind and is pulling on the horse's mouth which has her jumping "up" rather than basculing/rounding over the top of the jump. It also looks like the mare took off to close to the jump.

If this was her very first course, I would say this owner brought her around to jumping too soon. The mare needs to be taken back to basics for jumping.


----------



## WSArabians

smrobs said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also wonder how many of the horses in the background are mares that are also bred to that lovely stud......


Hmm... She has a gorgeous face. I wonder if she is registered. I see alot of potential with her.
Him, he needs his nuts removed. ASAP.


----------



## Maple

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The second one...of course that horse is worth $5000...it's defying the laws of gravity (pics are upside down)!!!





DancingWithSunny said:


> I'm not paying anywhere near that for an upside down horse! Imagine the mess your hair would be!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm with Aires, gravity defying horse surely means the manure is gravity defying as well! Well worth the money and I'll save a fortune on bedding


----------



## WSArabians

gingerscout said:


> this horse speaks for himself
> 2007 APHA GELDING


$43,000? Halter Champion? She must be connected. He doesn't even come close to looking like a halter horse to me. But, I guess yoy never know...
My stallion was appraised at $35,000 and he is a halter champion himself and out of a leading international sire but he doesn't look anything like that...


----------



## WSArabians

MysticL said:


> *11 year old Bay Gelding TB. Good natured horse. Owner requires loving home with plenty attention. 15.3h *
> 
> I LOVE this one! so who needs a loving attentive home? The owner or the horse?!


Bahahahahahahaha!!!! 
That's freaking awesome!


----------



## SarahAnn

schnue said:


> OK. I agree with you all about Craigslist. I check them frequently just to see what people are asking for their horses. What would be a better place to find horses for sale. I like dreamhorse, horseville, equinenow, and some of those. Any suggestions? I'm leasing presently and would like to own within the next year or two...so no serious inquiries yet.


I just got my new Standardbred from an ad on Craigslist. She's an absolute angel so far and beautiful. I looked up her freeze brand number and found out that she has some pretty great bloodlines as well. I GOT HER FOR FREE! And then I paid 2$ a bale for the rest of the hay that she had with her. Ended up with 50 bales for 100$. You can definitely find some awesome deals, if you just take your time and make sure the HORSE fits your criteria just as much as the price fits your budget.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

not for sale but stud...that is the worst photoshop of a horse ive seen in awhile...poor guy has no hooves haha 
Massive Palomino ***video***


----------



## SunnyDraco

BarrelracingArabian said:


> not for sale but stud...that is the worst photoshop of a horse ive seen in awhile...poor guy has no hooves haha
> Massive Palomino ***video***


The poor guy. Does that help with farrier costs? Also, interesting choice in music for his YouTube video.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> Hmm... She has a gorgeous face. I wonder if she is registered. I see alot of potential with her.
> Him, he needs his nuts removed. ASAP.


If she is registered, I wonder what color she is registered as? They say she is sorrel and I think she is bay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> If she is registered, I wonder what color she is registered as? They say she is sorrel and I think she is bay
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Im gonna go with Candy Apple Red, actually. :-D


----------



## SarahAnn

So funny, my sister called me to tell me about an ad she'd seen that said "2 free horses need good homes, both are brown, one has a white stripe on his face."

hmmmm.... My sister is NOT a horse person and didn't understand why I said the woman knows nothing about horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> not for sale but stud...that is the worst photoshop of a horse ive seen in awhile...poor guy has no hooves haha
> Massive Palomino ***video***


The way I feel about people who advertise their stud on Craigslist is the same way I feel about the people who sell their purebred, registered puppies on Craigslist. If you have to advertise on Craigslist, you probably shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

sooo you got her bred....but you dont have room for her so now you are selling her and it looks like she is tied to a high wire for camping trips...... god I want to hit people sometimes.. 
For $ale Thorough Breed Horse


----------



## Endiku

FREE DONKEYS

I have two Donkey that needs a good home. I acquired these donkeys from some people that was moving out of the country. These Donkeys have worn out their welcome. I can deliver these Donkeys.

_*giggles* I just found this funny. Sounds like someone has some naughty donkeys!_

5yr old grey mare Massively Huge

5yr old grey mare Massively Huge - $500 

_this one just has a funny title. Massively huge...I expected an obese pony_.

XXD


----------



## Piaffe

BarrelracingArabian said:


> not for sale but stud...that is the worst photoshop of a horse ive seen in awhile...poor guy has no hooves haha
> Massive Palomino ***video***



Here is an ad from the same people...another stallion with no hooves! :shock: 
They have their own herd/breeding line of RARE hoof less horses:shock:

Are you looking for LOTS of Color? Video!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Endiku said:


> FREE DONKEYS
> 
> I have two Donkey that needs a good home. I acquired these donkeys from some people that was moving out of the country. These Donkeys have worn out their welcome. I can deliver these Donkeys.
> 
> _*giggles* I just found this funny. Sounds like someone has some naughty donkeys!_
> 
> 5yr old grey mare Massively Huge
> 
> 5yr old grey mare Massively Huge - $500
> 
> _this one just has a funny title. Massively huge...I expected an obese pony_.
> 
> XXD


Some ads really need pictures to prove their claims. Really wanting to see a picture of the "massively huge" mare. Is she really as wide as she is tall?!? rofl
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Endiku said:


> http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/2848215975.html5yr old grey mare Massively Huge
> 
> 5yr old grey mare Massively Huge - $500
> 
> _this one just has a funny title. Massively huge...I expected an obese pony_.
> 
> XXD


If they're idea of a "massively huge" horse is 14.3-15hh, I'd hate for them to see some of the real monsters we have on this forum (the 16hh+ draft crosses or pure drafts).


----------



## Delfina

I think the massively huge is in reference to her weight not her height. I'm guessing a foundered pony!


----------



## GypsyRose

Sad thing about the massively huge horse is they say she is a roping prospect? ummm now without a very carefully controlled diet. The thing that scares me with horses is if you don't take the weight of the right way and slowly you can shut down their kidneys! (or is it liver I forget blonde thing) but I do know that too rapid weight loss is very very bad for horses. Hope their new owner knows what they are doing! Oh and I wonder if they will deliver the donkeys to Wisconsin?!?! I own a Donkey now that had worn out his welcome at previous home also, and within a week I was ready to move him on too! But with patience and donkey proofing the pastures, he is now a very welcome addition to our family! (but you have to keep and eye on him cause a gate slid shut but not latched is an invitation for a quick romp in the yard!)


----------



## Endiku

no seriously. She's massively huge.


----------



## Evansk

Endiku said:


> no seriously. She's massively huge.


 
Hahaha! :lol: would have been perfect if that horse was grey!


----------



## Evansk

Massive Grey mare ...?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nothing about this horse even whispers "Keep him a stallion," much less screams it. Skinny little legs, camped under, quite possibly sickle hocked, hind legs set too far under him...he'll make a decent gelding, though.
2002 APHA stallion
*2002 APHA stallion - $4000 (Peoria)*

Date: 2012-02-13, 8:59AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
A steal at this price! I no longer have the means to keep a stallion, my loss is your gain, very sweet 15.3-16hh stallion, great breeding. "scribbled royal bars". pedigree includes painted robin, scribbles, and native dancer just to name a few. Has an elegant look to his gaits but, is also wicked fast, really smooth ride, loads, ties bathes etc. Baby doll head. Would make a good stud if you would like to get into breeding or is an exceptionally great mount and could really go in any direction. Has been to shows and on trails with mares and geldings no problem. Pictures don't do him justice. I paid top dollar for him to be my next top performance horse but life has changed, so send me your best offer and I'll work a deal. Ill make an even better deal for someone who promises to show him. Interested in trading/partial trade for horse related items(barrel saddle, panels, shade covers/structures, trailers, quads etc) or maybe even a mare or filly. Call, text, or email 

Here is a video taken of him 1/24/2012





 PDskJVhpdN--jBFUcTTBl8w_4K 



 Location: Peoria
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## amp23

I like his color, but I agree that he doesn't look like stallion material.. At all. He almost looks kind of... awkward? to me, the way he stands and the way his back looks.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Homozygous black APHA Overo Mare for sale in :: HorseClicks

Ummm, why is this unbroke, 8 y/o worth $9500?


----------



## Maple

Piaffe said:


> Here is an ad from the same people...another stallion with no hooves! :shock:
> They have their own herd/breeding line of RARE hoof less horses:shock:
> 
> Are you looking for LOTS of Color? Video!


Saves on blacksmith bills! :lol: I think I want to get myself a cross between these hoofless horses and the upside downone! I'd be well sorted.. and if we throw in the massive grey mare - wouldnt have to pay for feed either


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

'Cuz she's purdy? I'm honestly not a huge fan of her overall (don't like the way she's built).


----------



## smrobs

She's cute....ish. However, _not_ worth $9500 and _not_ worth breeding :?.

Just one more bit of proof that "homozygous" is another word for "speshul" and "expensive" in some folk's minds :roll:.


----------



## Maple

I don't get why people post "pictures don't do him/her justice" like really...if I were to sell my horse I'd find the best possible pictures to do so. Also when it comes to stallion prospects - that is how you advertise your stallion for stud.. through pictures.. if he doesn't look good nobody is goin to be interested.


----------



## amp23

I think that mare is really pretty, I especially love her coloring. Don't know much about confo though. Def not worth 9500, especially in today's market being unbroke.. :/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think it's maybe her white face that's throwing me off. lol I tried covering her face with my finger and she looks a lot better when my attention isn't being drawn to the stark white of her face/head. I still don't like how long her back is and her legs seem disproportionately short to how long her body is. IDK, I could be crazy. lol


----------



## smrobs

Nope, drafty, it's not just you. Even though I am not a fan of bald faced horses like her, it's not the color that throws me off, her confo leaves a lot to be desired too. Upright shoulder and croup, long back, camped out, neck ties in high, etc. The only really good thing about her is her legs; straight, strong, good pasterns, and good hock angle.....


----------



## Endiku

Only reason I'd buy that mare would be because she'd make a flashy mount. She has less than stellar conformation and is not breeding quality at all.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yay, I'm not crazy!! :-D I kept looking at her, trying to find something other than her "unique" color and homozygosity to make her worth even $2000, but I kept coming up completely blank.


----------



## Piaffe

Aww..I think she is really cute....not sure why she is 9.5K though!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Love how the eight-year-old needs an experienced rider, but the three-year-old can be ridden by anybody. :shock:
2 MARES FOR SALE
*2 MARES FOR SALE - $1 (WITTMANN)*

Date: 2012-02-12, 9:12PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I HAVE 2 MARES FOR SALE, 1 MUSTANG 8 YRS OLD, EXPERIENCED RIDERS ONLY 300.00 OBO AND A BEAUTIFUL BLACK MARE 3 YEARS OLD AND CAN BE RIDDEN BY ALL AGES. 1000.00 OBO. WILL CONSIDER TRADE FOR RUNNING VEHICLE. CALL OR TEXT 



 Location: WITTMANN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Endiku

Natural Futurity Bridle

Natural Futurity Bridle

Light Tan Bridle, reins included

$32.00 firm
Purchased off ebay as black, came in tan, just asking what paid. Cash 
Call or email

_maybe this is just ME being stupid, but what on earth is a natural futurity bridle? I know what a national futurity is but....huh?_

bay gilding , excellent trail riding horse

Bay gilding horse, excellent trail rider 15.5 wade please call or text for more info Robert 281-330-3815


pasofina and tn walker
very gental mare saddle broken works very good in round pen 3 years old she is a high stepper photos r from may 2011 $700.00

_that has got to be the sorriest looking little thing I've ever seen. I'm going to excuse her and say that she's younger than 3 and still in her fugly stage..._

3 Mares for Sale Well Care

I have 3 Mares, or Femele Horser, Very Well Care, Very Health,txt or Call, 281 900 8698 or 832 922 9853

7 yr Palamino

Won this horse as a price. 14 hand gileding. 7 yr old. broke in, ready to load up and go. asking 1000. but will take offers. I have no need or land for a horse, need to sell this week. Email me with question. Add your best contact info. 

_this just made me sick. Its a nice enough looking gelding, but look at where he's living! I understand some mud, its been pouring rain lately. But all of that sheet metal and that crappy shelter...if it even is a shelter? Nuh uh. And at the same time when this guy says he has no need or land for horses, you see a brown horse in the backround. I suppose he was a prize too?_

Peruvian Paso Palomino Gelding for sale!!!!!

I have an awesome 13 yr old Palomino Peruvian Paso gelding for sale. He is around 15 hands, has a current coggins, and has a nice personality. He has a natural gait, a long flowing mane and tail, and a beautiful confirmation. Green broke.

Here is your chance today to own a magnificent Peruvian today! Know for their beautiful gait, Purebred Peruvian Pasos are born with their ability to gait and show it off soon after they are born. Their gait is completely natural, and they are shown barefoot, which is a requirement for every show. The Peruvian Paso is one of the smoothest four beat gaited horses in the world. Descended from the horses of the Conquistadors, Peruvian Paso horses possess the royal lineage of the noble Spanish breeds. A fiery spirit and gentle nature in a horse willing to work and just as eager to please. The Peruvian Paso horse is designed for the comfort and enjoyment of the rider. The gait accounts for the smooth ride. They are known as the Champagne Ride and you really can hold a glass of champagne and ride...without spilling a drop! 


_someone copied and pasted!_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG! That poor paso/TWH filly looks awful! Not thinking that's the smartest cross.


----------



## Endiku

She probably doesn't know what she's supposed to do when she's being ridden, with that much gaited blood o.o she probably just shuffles, and she's a toothpick! Poor dear.


----------



## MisssMarie

Horse For Sale
I love the grammar lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Is it just me or does the Peruvian Paso's back legs look funny?


----------



## mudpie

MisssMarie said:


> Horse For Sale
> I love the grammar lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I read ad. I laugh. Ad is funny. Ad is a funny ad. Good to read.


----------



## MisssMarie

Tempting is buy stallion horse. Too much maybe 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk

poor guy  

*Quarter Horse for Sale - $300 (Elgin, Tx)*

Date: 2012-02-13, 11:10AM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Gelding Quarter Horse for sale. $300 O.B.O

Can't afford to keep him. Please call 512.229.9536 for info and inquiries.




 Location: Elgin, Tx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## MisssMarie

:/ I'd take that poor boy just to give him another chance!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

MisssMarie said:


> Horse For Sale
> I love the grammar lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Stallion horse. Tail hacked. WTF?


----------



## minihorse927

waresbear said:


> Stallion horse. Tail hacked. WTF?


"I sell this horse" lol, really? Are you sure? I don't think it will be selling anytime soon...

HAHA! I am not so sure they know what they want!
wtb mini horse

Fairies?
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2830361612.html

Has this one heard of punctuation?
http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/grd/2835388092.html


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ HaHaHa


----------



## Evansk

*$50,000 Horse*



*"ROCKSTAR"*​ BROKE, BROKE, BROKE!! You can touch him with a feather and he will move! Finished head/heel horse and barrels/poles. Scores excellent and breaks flat. You can ride him brideless heading or heeling and he will do the same thing every time! He will drag his wheels! He has been all over the world: Rodeos, Ranch Rodeos, and Barrel Races. Been used on the ranch, drug a ton of calves. He is the nicest horse in the dragging pen I've ever been on! Just his looks alone are breathtaking! Take him to the right or left on the barrels. He rates on his own, just sit there and ride! No alley issues at all!​*$50,000*​*__________________________________________________*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Evansk said:


> *"ROCKSTAR"*​ BROKE, BROKE, BROKE!! You can touch him with a feather and he will move! Finished head/heel horse and barrels/poles. Scores excellent and breaks flat. You can ride him brideless heading or heeling and he will do the same thing every time! He will drag his wheels! He has been all over the world: Rodeos, Ranch Rodeos, and Barrel Races. Been used on the ranch, drug a ton of calves. He is the nicest horse in the dragging pen I've ever been on! Just his looks alone are breathtaking! Take him to the right or left on the barrels. He rates on his own, just sit there and ride! No alley issues at all!​*$50,000*​*__________________________________________________*


Not seeing a $50K horse, there, to be honest. Everything he's done *might* make him worth $5K in the right market, but definitely not $50K. someone needs their head checked. And he's not that "breathtaking," to be honest. Don't know what these people are smoking, but I most definitely do NOT want any.


----------



## smrobs

^^I can see that, providing he's registered with good lines. A finished roping horse takes years and years of training to get them to the point where you can catch in the money (and it sounds like he can). To have them trained enough where you can run barrels on them and use them for ranch work too, well, that would be worth every penny of $50,000.

That is, of course, if he actually is and can actually do all the things that they _claim_. Nobody would think twice about someone asking that much for a jumper or dressage horse that was push button and could do the movements/pattern with ease. Training and maintaining a good roping horse is no different. It takes _lots_ of good training and a really good temperament to get a good one and keep him at that level.


----------



## minihorse927

If that is a 50,000 dollar horse, some of mine must be worth millions! I do not even know if I would be willing to give 5,000. I don't like the way he looks honestly, not so breathtaking.


----------



## smrobs

Then again, not to brag, but I probably know more about that caliber of horse than most average horse owners :wink:.

Finding a good horse that can head, AND heel, AND run barrels, AND be used on the ranch, AND do _all_ those things with a calm head and solid pattern is about like finding a good eventing horse that can also do HUS and trail classes...and do them all well.

A good horse that is solid and fast in _either_ heading _or_ heeling, not necessarily both, and not anything else, is easily worth $30,000, even in this market. So $50K for a horse that can do it all is actually a pretty good bargain.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Those are the kinds of horses that get top dollar in my area. Lots of rodeo and ranches here. The queening horses also sell for higher dollar amounts here. So if he did all that and was experienced in queening competitions, they could add a few more grand.


----------



## redape49

HORSE PAMELINO

HORSE PAMELINO - $600 (BAKERSFIELD)


HELLO IM SELLING A 4 IN HALF YEARS OLD FOR MORE DETAILS CALL


----------



## GypsyRose

:lol::lol::lol:LOL I wonder if "Pam" knows her Lino is for sale!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

*If this is 16 hands that woman is a giant*



*Horse 15 year old registered appaloosa-16 hands - $1100 (Litchfield)*

Date: 2012-02-08, 8:27PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Buds bright zip is a registered Appaloosa. I regret that I need to sell him. My father passed recently and I have to take care of my mom. Zip is a great horse. Loads, clips, bathes. I bought him in 2005. He was previously shown successfully in halter, western pleasure and trail. Zip has a good temperament. He was trained professionally by Clyde Wilson. He has also been ridden in traffic as well as trails. Bloodlines include mighty bright, zippo pine bar and Decatur doc. Please contact my husband Steve at 330-608-9741* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 330-608-9741 end_of_the_skype_highlighting* and leave a message 




Location: Litchfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

*Fancy Mare for sale - $1500 (Loudonville)*

Date: 2012-01-23, 12:07PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


I have a 10 Year old Palamino Paint Mare no papers she Is around 15 hands she needs an expericened rider and someone firmilar with Training horses. . She is a fancy girl and would deffinitly win in the show ring with some training and the right person she is good in a group or by herself on the trails she crosses creeks has been around cattle dogs, cats, Atv"s we also rode her in the Loudonville parade she did great decorated and with all the noise. We have rode her bareback and with just a halter on the trails. loads good, good for farrier, up to date on all shots and coggins this mare is a favorite in our barn and we are only selling because I need horse Anybody can ride Price is negotiable With reasonable offers serious inquries only!!!! Please No E Mails youi can contact me at 419-606-1422* begin_of_the_skype_highlighting 419-606-1422 end_of_the_skype_highlighting* for more info On this Mare. Thanks for Looking 


Location: Loudonville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## MisssMarie

Lol it always worries me when they say 'may be' Mare for Sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

MisssMarie said:


> Lol it always worries me when they say 'may be' Mare for Sale
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A better question to ask this seller is, if this mare has papers, what breed is she? And if she is bred, when was she bred/exposed?


----------



## amp23

And why is she a brood mare with those awkward back legs?!


----------



## Endiku

BIG Year Old Filly WANT TO TRADE (WELDING LEADS, SADDLE, HAY, ANYTHING
Just turned a year. Halter broke, loads, lunges, clips and can pick up feet. Sire paint son of RR Riskymastrpiece dam big grade sorrel mare(pictures of both upon request, dam on site). Big hip, balanced with a cute head. Handled since birth, dam on site. Probably 13.2 now should mature solid 15hh. Will trade for just about anything that does not eat, particularly 150 feet 1/0 welding cable, a name brand saddle, hay, riding mower, 8 lug ford wheels, brush guard for 2000 Ford F-250, what have you got?? This is a really nice filly with a nice foundation. You cant ride the papers anyway!!! Cash or trade, she has to leave property, will not board or hold, sorry already burnt once. 2816015233 pictures from 1/29/12 with winter fuzzies on. 

DO NOT CALL OR TXT BETWEEN 10PM AND 7AM!



Location: 59N
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests








PostingID: 2824604902

poor thing is already being lunged? and look! He'll trade her for a F-250, cause after all...you can't ride the papers! XD

http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/2851236244.html

O_O what is wrong with this horse's rear end?! Disproportioned anyone? Poor thing, I'd be afraid that she'd tip over if I rode her!


----------



## amp23

** brush guard for an f250... They're worth a few hundred. Maybe on a lunge they didn't do more than walking and a little trotting? Who knows.. Other than that I think she's cute. 

2nd horse... Poor thing! She's not big to begin either and her butt is so tiny


----------



## SunnyDraco

I think the second horse might know what spurs are. Hard to tell from the quality of pictures, but it looks like the rider has spurs strapped on his boots. Hope they aren't used much.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I haven't read through all of this thread, but I look on Craigslist daily for a steal.

I get so disgusted, no one puts up decent conformation pics. It is usually a pick head first coming towards the camera in the pasture which makes the head look HUGE. And the ad says "super cute". Then it says it is registered but not with what breed assoc.(which you could most likely figure, but still.) And what maybe the bloodlines might be like.


----------



## Piaffe

A Quarter Arabian *Gliding* horse  

Quarter Arabian Gliding Horse


----------



## amp23

Oohh I want a horse that GLIDES!


----------



## waresbear

Piaffe said:


> A Quarter Arabian *Gliding* horse
> 
> Quarter Arabian Gliding Horse


 
A horse that glides is desirable, no? I love a 1/4 Arab gliding horse, not enough of those around.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Piaffe said:


> A Quarter Arabian *Gliding* horse
> 
> Quarter Arabian Gliding Horse


Quarter Arabian Gliding Horse - $400 (Grants Pass, OR)

Date: 2012-02-14, 9:24PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

"Hello there, I have a male Quarter Arabian Gilding Horse for sale, he just turned 8 years old, needs ground work, has been ridden a few times. He has a some minor manners that need to be worked on, would love to sell him, due to relocating. Would love to see him with a loving family and someone who has the time, has great potential. Very smart can open and close the gate, *has not been a trailer*, so would appreciate it if you could pick him up. Very good with basic commands, like back and go around, right and left, foot up.. Also have a NEW saddle and tack that has been a few times, that I am also selling for $400, if you purchase the horse I will throw in the saddle and tack, if you purchase the horse you will get the saddle and tack for free. If you have any questions please call me at 541-659-2944 Thank you very much, Robin. "


:shock::lol: AND if you buy the horse for $400, you get the tack for FREE. Or just buy the tack for $400...


----------



## MisssMarie

I'm glad it hasn't been a trailer xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Decisions, Decisons! Should I just buy the gliding horse or the tack or both??? OOps, forget it, I don't want this horse, he's never been a trailer. So important for horses to have been trailers, they glide better, so I heard.


----------



## Piaffe

At least he is "Very good with basic commands, like *back* and *go around*, *right and left*, *foot up*." 

Lol...the first thing I thought of on the gliding was that part in the movie Miss Congeniality where the lady is learning to "glide" and almost gets hit by the car. Idk why..haha...


----------



## redape49

For $ale Thorough Breed Horse

Hello im selling a thorough breed female horse she is 8 years old we ride her with the saddle. 
Shes pregnant by an azteca horse she is 3 months pregnant all im asking is what i payed yo get her pregnant which is 300$.
The reason why im selling her is beacuse he dont have any space for her because we have sheeps and we dont have any room for she could be running and playing.
If your intrested please give me a call at (559)333-4370 Thank You!  We speak Spanish/English


----------



## Piaffe

^^^ aww..I would totally take her! She looks sweet  Maybe I'm just seeing things...but is she tied onto one of those cable dog runs? And her right foreleg looks super wonky in that second pic..


----------



## redape49

Piaffe said:


> ^^^ aww..I would totally take her! She looks sweet  Maybe I'm just seeing things...but is she tied onto one of those cable dog runs?


probably lol sigh ....*head to desk head to desk*


----------



## waresbear

Kind looks like she is tied to a picket line. This is quite common on trail rides. I don't see any "sheeps" around though.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

> 15.2hh, 2yo unraced gelding. Jumped 1.2m fence already. Ready to start show jumping or eventing career.


He's two years old! Two! Smh...


----------



## Shiavo

Not technically an add for a horse, but it involves one!

"I would really like to borrow or buy a few chickens, ducks, lamb, horse ect on the 14th of jan for my sons First Birthday. I cant afford an animal farm so i would like to see if anyone could lend me some i am willing to pay a small fee.. or ill buy some!! thankyou"

Umm...you cannot afford the 'rent-a-farm' but you CAN afford to buy and then look after these potential animals? Good plan...


----------



## gingerscout

2 yr old paint


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I always wanted a yellow white and brindle horse.


----------



## GypsyRose

Misty'sGirl said:


> He's two years old! Two! Smh...



What is wrong with these people!!!!!!! 2 years old and already jumping?!?!?!?!!?!?! 1.2 meters high?!?!?!!? That's like 3 feet high! (head banging over and over and over again!) And the next ad, 2 years old and been on trails "without" a saddle?!?!?!?!!? Now Yeah that's just what I want to buy is a horse who will be sway backed and have arthritis in its knees by the time its 10! I just want to take all these people and smack them around so very very very hard! Stupid stupid stupid people! (and do you really want to know how I feel about people who are riding horses at 2 or younger?):evil::twisted::evil::evil::evil::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Chiilaa

Maybe he jumped out of his paddock lol.


----------



## Evansk

He's just a cool mule ! 


*Just a Cool Mule - $3500*

Date: 2012-02-14, 1:45PM CST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Adam is a nice gentle mule. He is amazing on the ground . He is easy to catch you can clip, shoe, and load in a 2 horse trailer. He is a very smooth ride . Adam also wears a saddle like a horse . He is just a cool mule. here are more photos.. He has a quarter horse body. video.. 



 http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grd/2801738209.html*Breed:* Mule
*Gender*: Gelding
*Birth Date*: May 1, 1999

*Call Dave at: 512-784-0691 *
More information at: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-530704


----------



## mystykat

Stallion - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

Seriously??



Hehe that's a cool mule..


----------



## SunnyDraco

Evansk said:


> He's just a cool mule !
> 
> 
> *Just a Cool Mule - $3500*
> 
> Date: 2012-02-14, 1:45PM CST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 
> Adam is a nice gentle mule. He is amazing on the ground . He is easy to catch you can clip, shoe, and load in a 2 horse trailer. He is a very smooth ride . Adam also *wears a saddle like a horse* . He is just a cool mule. here are more photos.. He has a quarter horse body. video.. http://youtu.be/43QuVTiteKA http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/grd/2801738209.html*Breed:* Mule
> *Gender*: Gelding
> *Birth Date*: May 1, 1999
> 
> *Call Dave at: 512-784-0691 *
> More information at: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-530704


How else do mules wear saddles? :lol:


----------



## Evansk

mystykat said:


> Stallion - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
> 
> Seriously??
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe that's a cool mule..


 
He's a cool mule and wears a saddle like a horse! He's epic... *sarcasm*

Well You know .. people want unregistered studs...haha would make a better gelding


----------



## Evansk

SunnyDraco said:


> How else do mules wear saddles? :lol:


 
COuld be like a cow! :lol: haha


----------



## MicKey73

Susan Crumrine said:


> I always wanted a yellow white and brindle horse.


I'm not sure why, but I'm picturing that he looks like a buttered popcorn Jelly-Belly.


----------



## GypsyRose

I don't know about you, but did you watch the video? That Mule looks much happier with the lady rider!


----------



## Endiku

I actually kinda liked the mule :lol:


----------



## Evansk

I do too ! Just thought it was funny cause he's a cool mule ! And wears a saddle like a horse !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum

There is war on the Wyoming craigslist right now. Someone said they had their trailer stolen and want someone to give them a new one. They say they're on disability and only get $700 a month. They said they'd come pick the trailer up if they get gas money from the trailer owner.

People are responding that owning horses while on disability is stupid and they can't be that disabled if they can ride and go get a job.


----------



## SunnyDraco

furbabymum said:


> There is war on the Wyoming craigslist right now. Someone said they had their trailer stolen and want someone to give them a new one. They say they're on disability and only get $700 a month. They said they'd come pick the trailer up if they get gas money from the trailer owner.
> 
> People are responding that owning horses while on disability is stupid and they can't be that disabled if they can ride and go get a job.


They should have been asking for help to find their stolen one. Some people feel so entitled... Ugh. 

I had a nasty war on my local Craigslist two or three years ago. Someone kept posting their populous horse herd up for sale, advertising them for dog food, selling by the pound live weight, AND offering to let the buyer kill and clean the horses on their property. That got nasty! And for good reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## furbabymum

I'm sure he was just doing that to get people's goats. Some people are just plain mean and stupid.

There was one on a colorado craigslist where people were warning others about a horse seller who was drugging the horses up. I was glad I was warned about that.


SunnyDraco said:


> They should have been asking for help to find their stolen one. Some people feel so entitled... Ugh.
> 
> I had a nasty war on my local Craigslist two or three years ago. Someone kept posting their populous horse herd up for sale, advertising them for dog food, selling by the pound live weight, AND offering to let the buyer kill and clean the horses on their property. That got nasty! And for good reason.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowpony09

*"I'm looking for broodmares with lots of color, we are not looking to spend a lot of money for these mares so on the cheaper side. We will just use them for breeding Does not have to be registered. Not really up to traveling very far so hoping your close or that you will meet half way if you are farther away. You can text me anytime. Calls only after 5:00-8:00PM. You can also email me anytime and I will try and get back to you. Thanks!"*

*"I'm looking for broodmares with lots of color, we are not looking to spend a lot of money for these mares so on the cheaper side*"

Basicly I don't care what they look like as long as they are colorful . . . oh and I don't want to pay for any thing that is actually quality.

*"Does not have to be registered"*

I don't really care about what I'm raising . . . just as long as its colorful

*"Not really up to traveling very far so hoping your close or that you will meet half way if you are farther away"*

Basicly I'm broke and I can't afford to drive any where for a next to free colorful mare.

arg some people shouldn't be breeding


----------



## Piaffe

^^Another *head*desk* moment...Some people are so ridiculous!


----------



## PaintMare

Another thing i see a lot is....horse loves children so can be used as a lesson horse but is green broke.


----------



## mudpie

redape49 said:


> For $ale Thorough Breed Horse
> 
> Hello im selling a thorough breed female horse she is 8 years old we ride her with the saddle.
> Shes pregnant by an azteca horse she is 3 months pregnant all im asking is what i payed yo get her pregnant which is 300$.
> The reason why im selling her is beacuse he dont have any space for her because we have sheeps and we dont have any room for she could be running and playing.
> If your intrested please give me a call at (559)333-4370 Thank You!  We speak Spanish/English


OMG I've seen that horse before! And that property!! xD Whaaat? Ewww!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

redape49 said:


> For $ale Thorough Breed Horse
> 
> Hello im selling a thorough breed female horse she is 8 years old we ride her with the saddle.
> Shes pregnant by an azteca horse she is 3 months pregnant all im asking is what i payed yo get her pregnant which is 300$.
> The reason why im selling her is beacuse he dont have any space for her because we have sheeps and we dont have any room for she could be running and playing.
> If your intrested please give me a call at (559)333-4370 Thank You!  We speak Spanish/English


 Posted this earlier in the week but it still shocked at the ignorance in some people.


----------



## minihorse927

Sorry, died in laughter on this one! 
L'il Beginnings Miniature Horse & Tack Sale Board
I always wanted "wining show horses"!
*VICEROY AND WINING SHOW HORSES* 








ID#: 54974 Date posted :Feb 2 ,2012 
Price: Varies 
Ad Type : Miniature Horses - all sizes 
Country : U.S.A 
City,State/Province : Granbury,TX 


*GORGEOUS SHOW READY VICEROY*
This cart has won the Viceroy Class at AMHA Worlds the last four years in a row. Fully refinished and show chromed out. Shafts are 58" long and wider than the usual miniature cart. This cart can fit miniatures and Shetlands. Wheels are 20". Includes body, shaft, and wheel covers. 










More photos are available on request. Price reduced for quick sale!! $3750.00
*ERL VOLTAIRE FOR THE RECORD*
2005 AMHR buckskin pinto stallion, 36.50" tall. Son of Voltaire!! Wrecker is a multiple Res NATIONAL Champion in Halter, Liberty, and Color and has many Top Tens in Driving. All shown by an amateur. His most recent wins were in 2011, so he is ready to go out and win for you today. He is a proven sire with 100% conception rate. Wrecker is a stunning horse with a wonderful temperament. He will take your breath away and is quite the showman. He loves to show and the judges can tell! Two of his full sisters are AMHA World GRAND Champions. This is one of the winningest crosses out there today. You can't fail to catch the judge's eyes with Wrecker. A horse of this caliber is hard to find and his price only reflects our need to cut down our herd. $4500.00











*PEAKVIEWS KISS MY ASTRID*
2010 AMHA/AMHR lab tested silver chestnut tobiano pinto filly. Should mature about 34.00". Astrid is the daughter of AMHA/AMHR World/Nat'l Res Champion Cherryville Rios Angelique, by a World Top Ten winning son of Sooner States Bit O Honey. Astrid has a beautiful head with large eyes and a pencil thin, long neck. She's got 4 socks, so she's got the chrome to show off her correct conformation and deep, rich chestnut color. She has a big stride and may have a career as a Roadster horse before she becomes a treasured broodmare. Video and more photos are available upon request. A steal at $1000.00










All horses are up to date on shots, farrier, registration paperwork and Coggins. Health Certificates and Coggins are provided on all horses. Free transportation to some quarantine facilities for our International Buyers. Buyer responsible for shipping on the Viceroy, but we may be able to meet somewhere. See our website, peakviewminis for more photos and videos.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

LOVE the stud! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## minihorse927

The stud is gorgeous, but I am still not so sure I would be interested if he is a wining show horse...


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Are you kidding? A horse that can produce wine as well as gorgeous babies? Yeah, I will have him. lol


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Quarter Arabian *Gliding* Horse - $400 (Grants Pass, OR)

Date: 2012-02-14, 9:24PM PST
Reply to:-------------- [Errors when replying to ads?]

Hello there, I have a male Quarter Arabian Gilding Horse for sale, he just turned 8 years old, needs ground work, has been ridden a few times. He has a some minor manners that need to be worked on, would love to sell him, due to relocating. Would love to see him with a loving family and someone who has the time, has great potential. Very smart can open and close the gate, has not been a trailer, so would appreciate it if you could pick him up. Very good with basic commands, like back and go around, right and left, foot up.. Also have a NEW saddle and tack that has been a few times, that I am also selling for $400, if you purchase the horse I will throw in the saddle and tack, if you purchase the horse you will get the saddle and tack for free. If you have any questions please call me at --------- Thank you very much, ---------.


:lol: Gliding horse..


----------



## minihorse927

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Quarter Arabian *Gliding* Horse - $400 (Grants Pass, OR)
> 
> Date: 2012-02-14, 9:24PM PST
> Reply to:-------------- [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Hello there, I have a male Quarter Arabian Gilding Horse for sale, he just turned 8 years old, needs ground work, has been ridden a few times. He has a some minor manners that need to be worked on, would love to sell him, due to relocating. Would love to see him with a loving family and someone who has the time, has great potential. Very smart can open and close the gate, *has not been a trailer*, so would appreciate it if you could pick him up. Very good with basic commands, like back and go around, right and left, foot up.. Also have a NEW saddle and tack that has been a few times, that I am also selling for $400, if you purchase the horse I will throw in the saddle and tack, if you purchase the horse you will get the saddle and tack for free. If you have any questions please call me at --------- Thank you very much, ---------.
> 
> 
> :lol: Gliding horse..


He hasn't been a trailer yet either! All my horses must have been trailers at least once or they aren't any good! Guess he could glide his way to his new home?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wait...what? "I have property now, so let's get horses!" Doesn't help that Cornville is considered the backwater, hillbilly, "I am my own grandpa" area of northern Arizona. lol

Im looking for free horses ??
*Im looking for free horses ?? (cornville)*

Date: 2012-02-14, 7:31PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I just got some property in Cornville I can have horses . I am looking for horses to love ~ they will be given to a good home .. please call for more info. Thankyou 



 Location: cornville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's a 13hh three-year-old of unknown breeding being sold for $500...then why is he still a stud?! *facepalm*

STALLION
*STALLION - $500 (SAN TAN VALLEY,AZ.)*

Date: 2012-02-17, 4:17PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
3 YEAR OLD STUD HORSE APROX.13 HANDS TALL..UNKNOWN BREED,, GOOD MANNERD. 500.00 OBO,, DON



 Location: SAN TAN VALLEY,AZ.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's a 13hh three-year-old of unknown breeding being sold for $500...then why is he still a stud?! *facepalm*
> 
> STALLION
> *STALLION - $500 (SAN TAN VALLEY,AZ.)*
> 
> Date: 2012-02-17, 4:17PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 3 YEAR OLD STUD HORSE APROX.13 HANDS TALL..UNKNOWN BREED,, GOOD MANNERD. 500.00 OBO,, DON
> 
> 
> 
> Location: SAN TAN VALLEY,AZ.
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 Probably because he's cute. Makes so backyard breeders think he's a steal.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I really hope it's just the way he's standing because I just noticed that his back legs look extremely wonky (like cowhocked, but base wide at the same time).


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's a 13hh three-year-old of unknown breeding being sold for $500...then why is he still a stud?! *facepalm*
> 
> STALLION
> *STALLION - $500 (SAN TAN VALLEY,AZ.)*
> 
> Date: 2012-02-17, 4:17PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 3 YEAR OLD STUD HORSE APROX.13 HANDS TALL..UNKNOWN BREED,, GOOD MANNERD. 500.00 OBO,, DON
> 
> 
> 
> Location: SAN TAN VALLEY,AZ.
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Yup, he needs NO nuts.


----------



## lilbit11011

Gotta love this one........



"Horse's Name" is a great solid paint broodmare 12 yr old/ 15,3 hands+, Chestnut . We rescued her about 5 years ago from a farm that was starving her. She easily gained weight back. She is an extremely sweet horse and easy keeper and just loves attention. We believe she has had a few foals, so I bred her to a black and white stallion. By herself she had a beautiful healthy black and white colt. She is very tall and the colt definitely gets his height from her. She is a solid paint and this is a great way to get a paint or palomino baby, I am only selling her because I have to downsize and I have ridden her but I do not believe she has ever been trained. Her only vice is that she limps but she has the entire time we have had her and she carried the baby and nursed the baby great, and she let me imprint the baby without even being tied up!! Halter broke and the best broodmare I have ever seen! $500


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

You must be near me, too. I've read that ad many times on the Knoxville CL.



lilbit11011 said:


> Gotta love this one........
> 
> 
> 
> "Horse's Name" is a great solid paint broodmare 12 yr old/ 15,3 hands+, Chestnut . We rescued her about 5 years ago from a farm that was starving her. She easily gained weight back. She is an extremely sweet horse and easy keeper and just loves attention. We believe she has had a few foals, so I bred her to a black and white stallion. By herself she had a beautiful healthy black and white colt. She is very tall and the colt definitely gets his height from her. She is a solid paint and this is a great way to get a paint or palomino baby, I am only selling her because I have to downsize and I have ridden her but I do not believe she has ever been trained. Her only vice is that she limps but she has the entire time we have had her and she carried the baby and nursed the baby great, and she let me imprint the baby without even being tied up!! Halter broke and the best broodmare I have ever seen! $500


----------



## Moei

bump to look at later!


----------



## amp23

I wouldn't call limping a vice... It's a health problem! Poor girl. I can't believe someone would breed a horse simply because she had a baby at one point.. People have NO sense.



lilbit11011 said:


> Gotta love this one........
> 
> "Horse's Name" is a great solid paint broodmare 12 yr old/ 15,3 hands+, Chestnut . We rescued her about 5 years ago from a farm that was starving her. She easily gained weight back. She is an extremely sweet horse and easy keeper and just loves attention. We believe she has had a few foals, so I bred her to a black and white stallion. By herself she had a beautiful healthy black and white colt. She is very tall and the colt definitely gets his height from her. She is a solid paint and this is a great way to get a paint or palomino baby, I am only selling her because I have to downsize and I have ridden her but I do not believe she has ever been trained. *Her only vice is that she limps* but she has the entire time we have had her and she carried the baby and nursed the baby great, and she let me imprint the baby without even being tied up!! Halter broke and the best broodmare I have ever seen! $500


----------



## SunnyDraco

English Paint Thoroughbred

English Paint Thoroughbred - $2800 (N. Idaho)

Date: 2012-02-16, 11:12AM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a 9 year old paint thoroughbred. He is 16 HH and a sweet boy. He is easy to catch, good with feet, loads great, good ground manners. He has been shown English and places every time. He has wonderful movement and would make a great dressage horse. He has been started in dressage and jumping. He likes to work and show. He is also good on the trails, good with dogs, traffic, water, bridges. He is looking for someone that has more time to ride him then I do at this time. He wants to please the rider and is eye catching. Call 208-266-0346 to come see him. 

Location: N. Idaho
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


New variety of paint thoroughbreds, English. Yes, I know what they mean, but they have it as part of their title description before the breed. I do wonder about how they ride vertically... Do any of these people that post pictures on Craigslist ever check the pictures before posting them?!? :lol:


----------



## amp23

SunnyDraco said:


> I do wonder about how they ride vertically...




I definitely just started laughing out loud at this! (good thing im alone).. You have no idea how often I think this, I do beach trail rides and we have so many clueless people, many of which have never been on a horse and we have our eyes glued to them the whole ride for fear of them doing something stupid... And at the end we wonder how we made it! Lol


----------



## SunnyDraco

Define: YOUNG FILLY

young filly

Somehow, she doesn't look very "young"...

And, um, I think animal owners should use a vet instead of this guy:


Preg-checking for farm animals - $25 (N. Idaho/E. wa)

Date: 2012-02-15, 12:35PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a non-imaging ultrasound machine for testing most animals over 10lbs.

$25 farm call +$8.00 per animal

Most accurate 30-40 days post breeding in goats, sheep, pigs...etc 90 days for horses and cows.
Mobile, affordable!
call 509-828-7012 or email for more info, or to get your critters checked.
Home - Barton Felch Farms

**write the number down, because I keep getting flagged! 

Location: N. Idaho/E. wa
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## amp23

There's a reason his posts were getting flagged.....

And wow fat pony! Def not a young filly...


----------



## lilbit11011

amp23 said:


> I wouldn't call limping a vice... It's a health problem! Poor girl. I can't believe someone would breed a horse simply because she had a baby at one point.. People have NO sense.


Yes I am close to Knoxville. I couldn't believe it either. But there are so many backyard horses here that there are a lot of people that think they know everything involving horses. I admit I am still learning and most likely there will always be new things out there....so, my horses and I will learn together, with proper help of course.

I see so many bad things in that post that it blows my mind. How is it that almost every time I see a mare posted she is offered as a broodmare without having any qualifications other than that it's a mare?????


----------



## Piaffe

An APPLY filly named "Dirty Bit" lol

Cute Apply Filly (updated)


----------



## Piaffe

...and this whole ad...

TOB/OVR

MARE TOB/OVERO BERY NICE HORSE WHITE AND GRAY REGISTER NAME WOW APRIL/ 12 /2006 STATE PROVINCE FOALED IN COLORADO BREEDER OWNER BANFORD VERA F ID # 7132520 WITH PATER I THING SHE IS PREGNANT BY THIS HORSE I PUT THE PICHER


----------



## loveshorses79

I saw an ad on craigslist once that said. " have horse-you buy" and they didn't even leave a way to contact them. lol


----------



## equiniphile

Last week I saw a CL ad of a stallion for sale, and the only picture provided was a close-up of his man parts :lol:. I went back the next day to find and post it here, but someone had flagged it....lol


----------



## minihorse927

That is one FAT pony and sure is not a "young filly"!

I also wonder if the "Apply filly" smells like apples?


----------



## doubleopi

*Gelding in foal*

This one isn't too bad, except they selected gelding as the gender instead of mare. I lol'd when I saw it. Why do people not proof read their ads...at all? I even (try to) proof read my posts!DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1768018 - WALTENS TAWNY BEN - Double Registered 2-in-1 pkg


----------



## happy123

STALLION
This poor horse... yuck. 

They don't even know his breed?

Some people just shouldn't have horses...


----------



## HorsieLove

Hahahaha! I have talked to people who have said their horse was 15.7 hands! And others say " my horse is huge! 14 hands". Really though, where do they get this stuff?


----------



## Raen

doubleopi said:


> This one isn't too bad, except they selected gelding as the gender instead of mare. I lol'd when I saw it. Why do people not proof read their ads...at all? I even (try to) proof read my posts!DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1768018 - WALTENS TAWNY BEN - Double Registered 2-in-1 pkg


Love the "Gelding in foal"! Really, though, she looks like a very nice horse for the price. I wish I could buy her.


----------



## Moei

lilkitty90 said:


> *5 yo palinano gelding - $550 (statesville)*
> Sunny is a great trail horse sound sane load clips ties saddles good give him a look also i have 3 saddle for sale call mike
> 
> _a Palinano gelding!!! must be a new color!_


OMG i actually looked at that horse when i was looking to buy my first horse!!!!


----------



## furbabymum

I know what they mean and I know it's not horses but the title was lol worthy.

*Kids for sale (Laramie)*

Date: 2012-02-19, 2:37PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
1 mini milker (alpine x nigerian) buckling, bottle baby, 3 weeks old. $85 obo
2 3/4 saanen, 1/4 nubian doelings, 2 months, ready to be weaned off momma, chunky gals ~35# each, $100 obo. Both look like saanens with floppy ears, one is white, the other is sable

307-343-0150


----------



## minihorse927

lol, kids for sale!


----------



## waresbear

Better off selling kids to the circus.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Nice Gelding

Sammy is a sweet horse that needs a new home. 17+ years. 14.2 hds. Sound. Safe. My 10 yr old niece and I have both ridden him a couple of times. He doesn't ever buck! He MUST get his teeth done (floated). He doesn't really let me look in his mouth but takes the bit and dewormer just fine. He has been eating cubes since I have had him and does well. I just had his feet trimmed. They are in great condition. He was perfect for the farrier. He is completely healthy now that I have dewormed him and gave him probiotics. I have had him a month. I wanted a horse for my 3yr old son to start on, but we already have 3 other horses and my 18 month old son just got glasses. So I just have too much going on and I cant spend more money on him. I just want a good home for him and someone to get his teeth done. I dont know vaccination history. I rode him around farming equipment, cars, dogs, etc and he never spooked. He was fine with the water hose and let me hose down his legs. He really is a good boy  Text me if you want to come out and see him. NO DELIVERIES. Michelle (661)428-3503


----------



## amp23

I don't see much wrong with that ad (maybe I'm missing something?) but poor guy needs his feet trimmed badly!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Well, she did say she got his feet trimmed so hopefully that picture was from before that happened. He looks like a real sweet boy. Has a kind face. I love that his ears are forward in every single pic. I wonder if he is a pocket horse. 
I don't see anything wrong with the ad either. Oldhorselady, can you enlighten us?


----------



## GypsyRose

All I know is I would love to bring him home with me, he's older, I'm older and need a very gentle quiet horse. I think we would make a perfect fit, LOL just the 2 of us plodding along, cause heaven knows all my arthritic joints can handle now a days is plodding, and my horse gets board with that quite quickly!


----------



## Oldhorselady

Guess I maybe jumped the gun. I just felt the ad was odd as I read it. She didn't have funds to put into a horse who she knew needed his teeth done and doesn't know the shot history with. He won't open his mouth for her, I guess she knows his teeth need to be done because perhaps he drops his food when he eats? Does seem like a nice boy though.


----------



## Raen

I thought the thing about needing to rehome him (after a month) because her son got glasses was funny.


----------



## Piaffe

Dapple pure qourter horse

The whole ad : Pure quorter horse for sale only 2 years old havent named it yet 

Lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Arabian race horse
hmmm .....


----------



## MicKey73

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Arabian race horse
> hmmm .....


Interesting... no dropped testicles, no use for him huh? Wonder what he would've been used for had they played nice and dropped. Unruly little things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

doubleopi said:


> This one isn't too bad, except they selected gelding as the gender instead of mare. I lol'd when I saw it. Why do people not proof read their ads...at all? I even (try to) proof read my posts!DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1768018 - WALTENS TAWNY BEN - Double Registered 2-in-1 pkg


They must have realized their mistake because it now has "Mare in foal" as the gender. 



Piaffe said:


> ...and this whole ad...
> 
> TOB/OVR
> 
> MARE TOB/OVERO BERY NICE HORSE WHITE AND GRAY REGISTER NAME WOW APRIL/ 12 /2006 STATE PROVINCE FOALED IN COLORADO BREEDER OWNER BANFORD VERA F ID # 7132520 WITH PATER I THING SHE IS PREGNANT BY THIS HORSE I PUT THE PICHER


I...it...what the hell?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh dear Lord! I hope they just took that pic at a wonky angle on that first mare! :shock:

2 Roan Mares
*2 Roan Mares - $1200 (Tonalea, Az)*

Date: 2012-02-17, 8:12PM MST
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]  
"Sugar" 7 year old Quarter Horse mare and "Betsy" 2 year old Quarter Horse/Mustang-Appaloosa. They are mother and daughter. Non-registered.

Sugar (strawberry roan) is fully trained and desensitized. Rides with saddle or bareback. She is small, about 14 hands, but can go all day when she is in shape. Her size makes for a very smooth ride. 

Betsy (red roan/black mane) will be 2 in April but is already totally used to the saddle and small riders (8 and 9 year old children) and desensitized. 

Both horses make great trail horses and have spent a lot of time on the range so they have very good footing in many conditions (rock, sand, water, etc.). Both can be easily clipped and groomed. They can be touched anywhere, go through tunnels, and have even done some rounding up. They are great all around horses and are VERY sweet and gentle. They have been very well taken care of and have had many, many hours of riding and tons of love and attention. 

Asking $1000 for Sugar and $400 for Betsy OR $1200 for both because we really want them to stay together. Will also CONSIDER trading for other livestock or anything else of value. 

We originally paid $1500 for Sugar when she was pregnant in 2010, so this is a great deal!

I have included pics from last summer so that you can see their color. 

Call or text for more info. 




 Location: Tonalea, Az
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

Sad to say it looks like Betsy got her momma's fugly *** ewe neck :?.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I don't even know what to say to this one. Makes me SO mad! Why would you feel the need to make a 6-month-old carry a saddle and work like that?!

9 month old bay stud colt
*9 month old bay stud colt - $600 (Picture rocks)*

Date: 2012-02-20, 11:57AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
9 month old stud colt super gentle is going to make a super all around horse big boned already 14 hands and stout imprinted not afraid of anything just dn't have time for a baby knows what the saddle is been ponied with a saddle the last three months



 Location: Picture rocks
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

People **** me off! I mean really?! ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

This poor little guy was hit by a car  At least they are insisting that he be gelded!

Paint/Draft For Adoption


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Handsome boy. Poor baby. :-(


----------



## amp23

Poor guy looks so underdeveloped for a 5 year old!  he's cute though


----------



## SunnyDraco

He must know something about other horses since he sired three foals...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabowin

Hmm...too bad I don't have a Slaughter Approved Home.

Cute 5 yr old mare needs good home

Entire text of ad:

5 yr old Spanish Barb Mare FREE to good home. Has had 6 rides, lounged, ties, leads, saddles well, hasnt been worked with for a month. Shes got the "arab" flightyness I am moving to where I get a job so sadly I am unable to take her with me. Shes very pretty and sweet, never even bucked when I rode her, just spooked once. Shes smaller about 14HH Not for Slaughter Approved home


----------



## sabowin

Hmm...7 years old, and all they have to talk about is her future. Who wants to bet completely green? And is it me, or does the second picture look photoshopped?

Future reining horse champion

7 year old papered Red Dunn Mare with excellent reining horse bloodlines. She loves to please. Her grandfather took reining champion in 1978 and was featured on the cover of Horseman's Magazine. Will consider a lease option to qualified rider. Don't miss the opportunity to be a reining champion yourself. 



it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## sabowin

Nothing super egregious about this ad, but they're claiming it's a dun, but I'm pretty sure it's a chestnut: gorgeous show horse!!!

This is a beautiful Dun Tobiano gelding, 4 yr old and double registered with APHA and PtHA!! He is a very nice mover, has loads of petential! Off to a really great start but hasn't been ridden much this winter cause I have no where to ride. I have been trying to get him back in shape and ready for the show season. he will be going to a month of training soon so get him before the price goes up!!! Norman loads, clips, bathes, ties, trailers, loads in anything, very mellow and good ground manners. still young but has a great foundation. Sadly, I have to sell, moving in a new direction. 

Nsp Perfect Deception Paint






email, call or text, 541-218-2274 



 Location: Grants Pass
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## sabowin

I am NOT a conformation expert, but I'm guessing these hind legs are not ones you'd actually want to breed to? Homozygous black blue roan stallion

AQHA registered 2009 stallion Skip Two Stylin Blue (aqha #5259718) is UC Davis dna base color coat tested AaEE (homozygous black) and will never sire a red based foal when bred to any non-grey mare. He has a deep blue roan color and both parents are roans so there is a chance he is homozygous roan also. Blue has wonderful pedigree that includes awesome working lines like Two Eyed Jack, Skipper W, Leo, King, Dan Waggoner, Joe Hancock, Poco Bueno, Doc Bar, Bert, Oklahoma Star and running lines like Depth Charge, Three Bars, Piggin String, Parkers Trouble, Jet Deck, Go Man Go, Flying Bob, Queenie. He has great conformation and an awesome temperament. Blue is very gentle, calm, and gets along with other horses well. He currently stands 14.2 hands tall and weights around 950 lbs with several years to continue to grow. Blue is for sell, but the buyer needs to have an active breeding program and be experienced with handling stallions. We are asking $3000 firm cash only for his purchase, serious inquires only. Until Blue is sold we are offering a limited number of breedings for the 2012 season (this is Blue's first breeding season). If you are interested in breeding to Blue, please see our ad under the Farm & Garden services section for details. Please email this post if you are interesting in purchasing him for your program. Absolutely NO scams or spam! 



 Location: Prineville
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

OMG! Those legs are horrible! How does that poor horse stand?


----------



## minihorse927

sabowin said:


> I am NOT a conformation expert, but I'm guessing these hind legs are not ones you'd actually want to breed to? Homozygous black blue roan stallion
> 
> AQHA registered 2009 stallion Skip Two Stylin Blue (aqha #5259718) is UC Davis dna base color coat tested AaEE (homozygous black) and will never sire a red based foal when bred to any non-grey mare. He has a deep blue roan color and both parents are roans so there is a chance he is homozygous roan also. Blue has wonderful pedigree that includes awesome working lines like Two Eyed Jack, Skipper W, Leo, King, Dan Waggoner, Joe Hancock, Poco Bueno, Doc Bar, Bert, Oklahoma Star and running lines like Depth Charge, Three Bars, Piggin String, Parkers Trouble, Jet Deck, Go Man Go, Flying Bob, Queenie. He has great conformation and an awesome temperament. Blue is very gentle, calm, and gets along with other horses well. He currently stands 14.2 hands tall and weights around 950 lbs with several years to continue to grow. Blue is for sell, but the buyer needs to have an active breeding program and be experienced with handling stallions. We are asking $3000 firm cash only for his purchase, serious inquires only. Until Blue is sold we are offering a limited number of breedings for the 2012 season (this is Blue's first breeding season). If you are interested in breeding to Blue, please see our ad under the Farm & Garden services section for details. Please email this post if you are interesting in purchasing him for your program. Absolutely NO scams or spam!
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Prineville
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Yeah, something definitely looks way off on the hind! Those back are a horrendous trainwreck for legs.


----------



## draftgrl

sabowin said:


> Hmm...too bad I don't have a Slaughter Approved Home.
> 
> Cute 5 yr old mare needs good home
> 
> Entire text of ad:
> 
> 5 yr old Spanish Barb Mare FREE to good home. Has had 6 rides, lounged, ties, leads, saddles well, hasnt been worked with for a month. Shes got the "arab" flightyness I am moving to where I get a job so sadly I am unable to take her with me. Shes very pretty and sweet, never even bucked when I rode her, just spooked once. Shes smaller about 14HH Not for Slaughter Approved home


I found the perfect home for this mare^
Lookin for horse for my 7yr old

Please hear the massive amount of sarcasm in my typing...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

sabowin said:


> Nothing super egregious about this ad, but they're claiming it's a dun, but I'm pretty sure it's a chestnut: gorgeous show horse!!!
> 
> This is a beautiful Dun Tobiano gelding, 4 yr old and double registered with APHA and PtHA!! He is a very nice mover, has loads of petential! Off to a really great start but hasn't been ridden much this winter cause I have no where to ride. I have been trying to get him back in shape and ready for the show season. he will be going to a month of training soon so get him before the price goes up!!! Norman loads, clips, bathes, ties, trailers, loads in anything, very mellow and good ground manners. still young but has a great foundation. Sadly, I have to sell, moving in a new direction.
> 
> Nsp Perfect Deception Paint
> 
> lunging Norman.  - YouTube
> 
> email, call or text, 541-218-2274
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Grants Pass
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


You'd have to see a picture of the horse's back to know for sure if it's a dun or a chestnut. It has enough color crossing its back to see if it has a dorsal stripe. My BO has a dun that's almost that color.


----------



## sabowin

Yeah, get a one-year-old that towers over your son (not that a 1yo pony or even mini makes any sense, either). Awesome.


----------



## draftgrl

Exactly.


----------



## sabowin

Wouldn't a dun have black points, though? That horse's forelock is clearly orange.


----------



## smrobs

No, a red dun will often look like a normal sorrel horse from the side, though they will sometimes have barring on their legs.

A traditional dun horse (dun gene on a bay horse) is the one that will have the black points.

Here are a couple of examples of red dun horses.....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

draftgrl said:


> I found the perfect home for this mare^
> Lookin for horse for my 7yr old
> 
> Please hear the massive amount of sarcasm in my typing...


What got me was that they made their seven-year-old call on a filly they found on CL for $30. I have a seven-year-old. There's no way on God's green earth I would make him call a complete stranger about ANYTHING. 



smrobs said:


> No, a red dun will often look like a normal sorrel horse from the side, though they will sometimes have barring on their legs.
> 
> A traditional dun horse (dun gene on a bay horse) is the one that will have the black points.
> 
> Here are a couple of examples of red dun horses.....


Thanks, smrobs. Got to it before I could. ;-)


----------



## draftgrl

Yeah, I really don't understand why she would have her son talk to a seller...


----------



## sabowin

You know what? I'm an idiot. I even rode a red dun all summer one year. Duh. (or Dun.) Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## smrobs

:lol: No worries at all .


----------



## Samstead

a friend posted this to faceboook the other day....sttangest TB I've ever seen....Kid Safe, Quality OTTB Gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's one of those mini...appaloosa...thoroughbreds! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love how anyone with a horse that has color on its head (particularly its ears) and minimal color elsewhere on its body automatically think they have a medicine hat.
***Medicine Hat Paint Gelding***
Magnificent and well trained 16.2hh gelding. This horse has done it all! The most incredible trail horse I have ever ridden, will go anywhere and take anything with more endurance than you can imagine. Has been through extreme desensitization school as well. He is an absolute pleasure to be around with lots of personality and desire to please. Needs room to play when at home and also loves lots o jobs. An unbelievable endurance prospect. Ropes, trailers, goes out alone or in a group. I ride him in a soft leather bosal and he loves it. No need for tie downs or spurs. One of the smoothest horses you will ever ride, plus he is just plain gorgeous. He also has one blue eye
leave msg if I dont answer. I will call you back as soon as possible. I will consider a reasonable offer. Home owner is selling the horse property I have leased for years so I must get down to one horse. 



 Location: West Sedona
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests






























----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well, at least they're honest.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grd/2867551999.html
i have a horse dont know nothing about him all i know is that he is 4 years old.. please dont call asking me questions about him because i dont know ... $ 500 firm ..





 Location: queen creek/ san tan valley
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I love how anyone with a horse that has color on its head (particularly its ears) and minimal color elsewhere on its body automatically think they have a medicine hat.
> ***Medicine Hat Paint Gelding***
> Magnificent and well trained 16.2hh gelding. This horse has done it all! The most incredible trail horse I have ever ridden, will go anywhere and take anything with more endurance than you can imagine. Has been through extreme desensitization school as well. He is an absolute pleasure to be around with lots of personality and desire to please. Needs room to play when at home and also loves lots o jobs. An unbelievable endurance prospect. Ropes, trailers, goes out alone or in a group. I ride him in a soft leather bosal and he loves it. No need for tie downs or spurs. One of the smoothest horses you will ever ride, plus he is just plain gorgeous. He also has one blue eye
> leave msg if I dont answer. I will call you back as soon as possible. I will consider a reasonable offer. Home owner is selling the horse property I have leased for years so I must get down to one horse.
> 
> 
> 
> Location: West Sedona
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Well, at least they're honest.
> horse
> i have a horse dont know nothing about him all i know is that he is 4 years old.. please dont call asking me questions about him because i dont know ... $ 500 firm ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: queen creek/ san tan valley
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


I wonder if they would get mad if you started to ask questions about any simple training he may have (other than wearing tack to look trained) and if he is gelded? Mmmmm.... So many simple questions, like "why do you own this horse you know nothing about?" LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal

Only because they want $1000 for him and he looks NOTHING like HDI. 

breeding season is here beautiful buckskin mini stud 30" tall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927

OkieGal said:


> Only because they want $1000 for him and he looks NOTHING like HDI.
> 
> breeding season is here beautiful buckskin mini stud 30" tall
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOW, I am pretty sure his neck ties in between his front legs! His tail ties in way to low also. He might be worth about $500 broke to cart (that is if he isn't psycho) and make a nice little gelding...


----------



## OkieGal

Shoot. I was thinking more like $250. I can buy something registered and full-sized for a grand. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

OkieGal said:


> Only because they want $1000 for him and he looks NOTHING like HDI.
> 
> breeding season is here beautiful buckskin mini stud 30" tall
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw this add on CL and nearly fell over backwards. I wouldn't want that little one near a mare of mine. He'd be a super cute gelding, but that's about it...


----------



## OkieGal

Exactly. He's a cutie but he doesn't look like he needs his boys to make more of himself. Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Bucking Horse Rider Wanted - $20 (Downey)

Date: 2012-02-20, 11:37AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Looking for a really good rider with experience riding bucking horses. I am a horse trainer, but not sticky when they want to buck. So when a horse bucks me off I have someone real sticky ride em so it doesn't become a habit. Currently have 2 horses needing rode. These horses are broke, just decided they like to buck lately. One horse needs an hour on her, the other needs 30 minutes. One I would like rode 2 days in a row for an hour. I will pay $20/hour, and a promise for future work if you are good. If you get bucked off, I'll pay you half. I do not allow abuse or roughing up my horses. All i want you to do is ride them, get them to buck, and stay on. You can bring your own tack or use mine. Release of Liability must be signed. Text preferred. 503-435-7205. 


I think this is an interesting approach to training. I always thought there were other methods to train a horse to not buck, and you didn't have to get them to buck and ride it out... But hey, that is just my opinion 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn

regarding the bucking horses, hasn't he heard of a tie down?


----------



## draftgrl

^^Thats not the purpose of a tie down. Training the horse correctly is what needs done. Using a tie down is a quick fix and will then lead to other problems.


----------



## smrobs

And a tie down will _not _stop a horse from bucking, it won't even make it harder for them. I have seen very few bucking horses that were serious that bucked with their heads in the air. Most suck them down between their knees. The only way I have found to take their power away is to get their head bent to the side.


----------



## herdbound

Just sounds like a lazy trainer looking for someone elses butt and neck to break for $20.00 - oh yeah and if you do get hurt you get $10...lol Truth is your are probably getting on a horse NO ONE has ever attempted to ride and this dude is hoping you will break the buck outta them FIRST so he can get on and finish them from the saddle. Oh boy I am never shocked by anything anymore...


----------



## Tianimalz

Pft, sometimes the only option left is to ride em out until they can't buck no more... after they spend their whole riding life being able to throw everyone who gets on em, all you get is a sweetheart on the ground from all the ground training in the world, and a rodeo horse under saddle :rofl: Asking me how I know! LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

I think it is tough cowboy logic that says to ride the bronco and not get thrown so teach the horse that bucking doesn't work to throw the rider. Personally, I don't think that corrects the behavior. Most of my experience with bucking horses was the horse reacting to either me or an outside force. And sticking to their back didn't correct the behavior. My all time favorite horse never bucked, but my second favorite would try. It was always the first transition into the canter while doing arena type work that she would try, and I say "try" because it was such a pathetic attempt. Immediately responding to her attitude by getting her nose to her side and doing circles until she yielded (about 10 seconds average) and then we had a perfect ride for the rest of the day with no attitude. Other horses that I rode all bucked for different reasons, one gelding would try bucking if you cantered in a continual circle over and over, when he started getting upset, all you needed to do was change the size of circle and he would be happy and relaxed. Other bucking horses were spooked, set off by another horse, pinched by a girth or just mad with an ample amount of attitude. Just my experience here


----------



## herdbound

Horses buck because of different stimuli, but the objective is to get you off. IF you stay on you can ride the buck out of a horse. They are too dang lazy to waste energy on efforts that don't pay off. A good rider who stays in the seat can get outta of them...repetition, repetition, repetition...if it don't work they stop.

I am all for groundwork but there is WAYYYY to much of it anymore and not enough riding going on. Its no substitute for a horse under saddle...thats where the truth comes out of the horse.


----------



## Tianimalz

SunnyDraco said:


> I think it is tough cowboy logic that says to ride the bronco and not get thrown so teach the horse that bucking doesn't work to throw the rider. Personally, I don't think that corrects the behavior. Most of my experience with bucking horses was the horse reacting to either me or an outside force. And sticking to their back didn't correct the behavior. My all time favorite horse never bucked, but my second favorite would try. It was always the first transition into the canter while doing arena type work that she would try, and I say "try" because it was such a pathetic attempt. Immediately responding to her attitude by getting her nose to her side and doing circles until she yielded (about 10 seconds average) and then we had a perfect ride for the rest of the day with no attitude. Other horses that I rode all bucked for different reasons, one gelding would try bucking if you cantered in a continual circle over and over, when he started getting upset, all you needed to do was change the size of circle and he would be happy and relaxed. Other bucking horses were spooked, set off by another horse, pinched by a girth or just mad with an ample amount of attitude. Just my experience here


You never met the foster horse Starbuck then...

Smart and quick that one was. When someone before me attempted to break him, he found out through his wiley ways that bucking worked. I don't know what happened after that, but when the Rescue League gave me the go ahead to try and "correct" him after six years of his behavior (nobody of course wanted to adopt a little grade horse who couldn't be ridden), it was just part of him by then. His tack was a perfect fit, tried different bits, even tried bitless or without a saddle at all. Nothing material was the issue, and he had a clean bill of health from the vet.

Bucky (Funny name, right?) had the most ground training in the world, he was respectful and quiet on the ground as long as the handler kept up on him. But he was soooo lazy, was one of those horses who simply did not want to do what you wanted and had their own minds and ideas about how things should go. 
You could ride him around the pasture, and he would do beautifully in the ring. But you try to take him out on the trails and he decided that was too much work. Ask for a canter? Nope he would buck. Go up or down a hill? Buck. Again, he was given the full go ahead by the vet, and though I'm not perfect I am a decent rider with light hands. 

Some horses just need to learn that bucking won't get them what they want, and sometimes there is old wisdom in the "Old Cowboy" way of training if you go about it properly... I don't think horses like Bucky are super common, which is good. I sure wished it had been as simple as a tack problem :rofl: Would have saved me a lot of bruises!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Tianimalz said:


> You never met the foster horse Starbuck then...
> 
> Smart and quick that one was. When someone before me attempted to break him, he found out through his wiley ways that bucking worked. I don't know what happened after that, but when the Rescue League gave me the go ahead to try and "correct" him after six years of his behavior (nobody of course wanted to adopt a little grade horse who couldn't be ridden), it was just part of him by then. His tack was a perfect fit, tried different bits, even tried bitless or without a saddle at all. Nothing material was the issue, and he had a clean bill of health from the vet.
> 
> Bucky (Funny name, right?) had the most ground training in the world, he was respectful and quiet on the ground as long as the handler kept up on him. But he was soooo lazy, was one of those horses who simply did not want to do what you wanted and had their own minds and ideas about how things should go.
> You could ride him around the pasture, and he would do beautifully in the ring. But you try to take him out on the trails and he decided that was too much work. Ask for a canter? Nope he would buck. Go up or down a hill? Buck. Again, he was given the full go ahead by the vet, and though I'm not perfect I am a decent rider with light hands.
> 
> Some horses just need to learn that bucking won't get them what they want, and sometimes there is old wisdom in the "Old Cowboy" way of training if you go about it properly... I don't think horses like Bucky are super common, which is good. I sure wished it had been as simple as a tack problem :rofl: Would have saved me a lot of bruises!!


No, I am sure I had said "mad with an ample amount of attitude" as one reason to buck. I have met horses that would throw a fit from nothing, even not being allowed to race to the barn. Sticking their bucks never worked either. The mare I mentioned that had an awful excuse for a buck, never once threw a rider in her life. Her buck was an attempt (pathetic as it was) to get rid of me, never succeeded but would still try off and on for several years. I rode a horse named Bucky when I was little... But he was a buckskin and was as bomb proof as a living horse can be. 

What I am really saying is that a trainer can't hire a bronc rider to "fix" the bucking problem in two days like they are expecting to happen.


----------



## Tianimalz

SunnyDraco said:


> No, I am sure I had said "mad with an ample amount of attitude" as one reason to buck. I have met horses that would throw a fit from nothing, even not being allowed to race to the barn. Sticking their bucks never worked either. The mare I mentioned that had an awful excuse for a buck, never once threw a rider in her life. Her buck was an attempt (pathetic as it was) to get rid of me, never succeeded but would still try off and on for several years. I rode a horse named Bucky when I was little... But he was a buckskin and was as bomb proof as a living horse can be.
> 
> What I am really saying is that a trainer can't hire a bronc rider to "fix" the bucking problem in two days like they are expecting to happen.


I didn't mean to start an argument or anything, sorry if I came off as judgmental or what not. Just giving detail as to why sometimes the new models of training can't fix everything, and sometimes it takes an ol "bronc" method to fix a problem.

Anyone who expects ANY horse behavior problem to be fixed in two days is just silly in my book :lol: Horses just looove to keep trying, at the very least I need to give their species props for consistency.

Edit: I wasn't talking about just little "I DONT WANNA" bucks either, when I say buck I'm talking all feet off the ground and throwing the back end up in the air kind of buck... for a fat pony Bucky sure could pull some moves LOL.


----------



## MelissaAnn

Yes, I know that a tie down won't prevent a horse from bucking. But just riding through the bucking isnt going to prevent them from bucking either. Just trying to minimize injury, people. But that is a topic for a different thread.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Display Horse


I think that it is the most bomb proof horse ever! And I think that my kids would love it... After I secure it to the ground of course


----------



## draftgrl

SunnyDraco said:


> Display Horse
> 
> 
> I think that it is the most bomb proof horse ever! And I think that my kids would love it... After I secure it to the ground of course


Hey just throw some roller skates on the hooves and find a good hill!!

....sounds like a blast to me!


----------



## Tianimalz

That display horse is huge!! That's the same bridle I use on Indie and it's no where near that long LOL


----------



## Raen

This one cracked me up: nh.craigslist.org/grd/2860849911.html

They want $14,500 for this horse, and this is the photo they offer:










Yes, the one on the ground is the one they're selling. _Really? _


----------



## SunnyDraco

Raen said:


> This one cracked me up: nh.craigslist.org/grd/2860849911.html
> 
> They want $14,500 for this horse, and this is the photo they offer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the one on the ground is the one they're selling. _Really? _


I hope they accidentally added one too many zeros to the price. He sounds like he has some nice qualities but not $14,500 worth 0.0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Raen

Yes, his main nice quality seems to be that he likes being brushed, so $14K is a bit high for that.


----------



## smrobs

MelissaAnn said:


> Yes, I know that a tie down won't prevent a horse from bucking. But just riding through the bucking isnt going to prevent them from bucking either. Just trying to minimize injury, people. But that is a topic for a different thread.


I don't think I understand. How, exactly, is a tie down supposed to minimize injury on a bucking horse? It doesn't stop him from bucking or make it harder for him, it doesn't keep him from flipping over if he takes a mind to, it won't stop him from falling or bucking into a fence or off a cliff or into the side of the barn if he is so inclined. So, what is it supposed to do that will "minimize injury"?


----------



## SunnyDraco

smrobs said:


> I don't think I understand. How, exactly, is a tie down supposed to minimize injury on a bucking horse? It doesn't stop him from bucking or make it harder for him, it doesn't keep him from flipping over if he takes a mind to, it won't stop him from falling or bucking into a fence or off a cliff or into the side of the barn if he is so inclined. So, what is it supposed to do that will "minimize injury"?


No idea here either. The only time we have put a tie down on a horse was when a horse was getting really bad a throwing their head in the air with beginner riders that couldn't stop it (you could see the nostrils while sitting in the saddle) and it was set loose enough that they could hold the head high, but stopped the nose straight up hard head toss. Unless they know of a different kind of tie down that prevents the head from going down, instead of up?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SarahAnn

Has anyone seen me STANDARDBRED MARE


----------



## Tianimalz

SarahAnn said:


> Has anyone seen me STANDARDBRED MARE


I lost it at


> The white spot on her face looks like a fat check mark kind of . When she poops she pees right on it.


:rofl:


----------



## VanillaBean

She is in heat a lot?? I don't think it works like that! ;P


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

VanillaBean said:


> She is in heat a lot?? I don't think it works like that! ;P


It's possible. My friend's arab mare was almost constantly in heat after my friend moved her to the barn we're at now (had her at a friend's barn before that). The mare was in love with the trainer's arab gelding, who was stalled right next to her (there is a 5-foot aisle between their stalls, but they're open, pipe-rail stalls). She would back up to the railing of her stall with her butt pointed directly at Rex and squirt at him. Drove my friend up the wall. Great little mare on the ground and in the arena, but get her on the trails and she turned into a psycho.


----------



## SarahAnn

Tianimalz said:


> I lost it at
> 
> :rofl:



That's why I didn't write anything with the post. I was reading ads and I got to this and was like... "Huh? Wait, what?"


Hahahaha that's still about all I have to say about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OkieGal

Pretty Boy !!

Poor boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tlkng1

DraftyAiresMum said:


> It's one of those mini...appaloosa...thoroughbreds! lol


Nah..he must have been off on the trail and just out of the frame of the camera 

Cute pony.


----------



## tlkng1

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Is it just me or is this chick holding the reins weird? This was attached to an ad for the horse.
> 
> Devi1 - YouTube


It looks like she is holding them in the english style but trying to hold them up in a combination western style (to engage the curb?) and saddleseat (where the hands are held high).

For western, I have only seen high hands, sporadically, in training exercises, never in showing.


----------



## tlkng1

gingerscout said:


> I actually looked at a horse where the owner said they wanted rights to come out whenever without asking and see what I was doing for care ( which I understand making sure he goes to a good home fine) but she said I have to throw him a party every year and he needs to have a cake and a party hat and she had better be invited, as the last person did not throw a party and she took the horse back.. I was like not interested anymore


Oh geez....all I can think of is a stalker showing up at the barn at 2 am.


----------



## VanillaBean

tlkng1 said:


> It looks like she is holding them in the english style but trying to hold them up in a combination western style (to engage the curb?) and saddleseat (where the hands are held high).
> 
> For western, I have only seen high hands, sporadically, in training exercises, never in showing.


 I think it looks more like this girl has no idea how to ride. Did you see her stop him? by pulling back so hard her wrists were practically touching her back. Poor horsie.


----------



## tlkng1

VanillaBean said:


> I think it looks more like this girl has no idea how to ride. Did you see her stop him? by pulling back so hard her wrists were practically touching her back. Poor horsie.


I didn't get to the stopping part..I was too afraid to watch


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Hello, I am looking for someone to assist me in saddle breaking a horse. I am located on --------- and *I am not set up for horses (too much bobwire).* I currently have him trained to lunge and he's now walking with the saddle on his back. But *he is a bit of a bucker* and I am looking for someone to do ground work with me so when he's ready to be mounted I have someone on the other end of the lunge line lol.* I can not afford $700 a month to send him to a professional trainer for a backyard horse, and the last person on Craigs list I sent him too left him tied out to a tree and stole my bridal, round pen fencing*, left the state and put me right back to square one as far as his training went. If things work out well I also have a second horse that needs to be worked with starting with halter breaking. I can pay an hourly wage and or we can come to a flat rate agreement of some kind if you wish.. 

People on craigslist scare me..


----------



## skyhorse1999

_originaly posted by caseymyhorserocks_


_Hello, I am looking for someone to assist me in saddle breaking a horse. I am located on --------- and *I am not set up for horses (too much bobwire).* I currently have him trained to lunge and he's now walking with the saddle on his back. But *he is a bit of a bucker* and I am looking for someone to do ground work with me so when he's ready to be mounted I have someone on the other end of the lunge line lol.* I can not afford $700 a month to send him to a professional trainer for a backyard horse, and the last person on Craigs list I sent him too left him tied out to a tree and stole my bridal, round pen fencing*, left the state and put me right back to square one as far as his training went. If things work out well I also have a second horse that needs to be worked with starting with halter breaking. I can pay an hourly wage and or we can come to a flat rate agreement of some kind if you wish.. 

People on craigslist scare me.._ 


haha thats so weird! i have decided after reading these that i will never go to craigs list for horses


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page268/#ixzz1nQqFh9Og


----------



## NeedForSpeed

I bought a mare out of that stud last year she was bred when she was only 2!! i wish this person would stop breeding such young mares.


----------



## NeedForSpeed

I bought a mare is the spring of 2010 who was bred to this Stud she was only 2 years old when she was bred!! its redidculous that people bred that young!


----------



## karebear444

Haha that made my day much better thanks!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm confused by the part I put in bold. *scratches head* He's been ridden, but knows nothing else? Huh?

2 year old green broke gelding
2 year old sorrel gelding, green broke, *he has been riden but knows nothing else. *Easy going and loves attention! Small built. $200 or best offer, this little guy needs a home, we can't keep him.we will deliver in area if you can't pick up. 



 Location: ash fork
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## karebear444

Wow he needs some groceries! Hope he gets a good home


----------



## SunnyDraco

tlkng1 said:


> I didn't get to the stopping part..I was too afraid to watch


Then you probably didn't look at the other videos that were posted by the same person on YouTube. None of them seem to know how to neck rein while using a curb bit on the horse. 

My "favorites" :twisted:











And plenty more 25 second clips of horses under saddle. Based on what I see on YouTube, they seem to sell a bunch of less than stellar trained horses. :?


----------



## amp23

those poor horses  the two being "lunged" don't look happy, to say the least


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh wow. Those two vids made me want to go over there and beat some sense into those people!!


----------



## Chiilaa

Oh my. That poor horse.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Horrifying! What a comlete idiot!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

WOW! That is NOT how you lunge a horse! What the hell?!? And get those dogs away. How is the horse supposed to be learning anything when it's dealing with its fight or flight response!


----------



## mystykat

Wth? That's sooo incredibly...I can't even think of a word. Just wth?


----------



## MelissaAnn

smrobs said:


> I don't think I understand. How, exactly, is a tie down supposed to minimize injury on a bucking horse? It doesn't stop him from bucking or make it harder for him, it doesn't keep him from flipping over if he takes a mind to, it won't stop him from falling or bucking into a fence or off a cliff or into the side of the barn if he is so inclined. So, what is it supposed to do that will "minimize injury"?



Perhaps I wasnt using the correct term. Maybe its not a tie down as its on the top of a horse's neck rather than under it. My trainer (please dont start a rant based on her methods) will use a rope to tie a horses neck to the pommel of a western saddle. Her therory is if a horse cant get its head down far enough, it can't buck (very high). Greater chances of the rider staying on, the horse has to work harder to buck and its gives the rider more warning time. Yes, the horse needed training and that's why she was working with it. Can we just move on to terrible horse ads now?


----------



## MelissaAnn

Anyone else thinking this is not a quarter horse?


----------



## l8rgator

MelissaAnn said:


> Anyone else thinking this is not a quarter horse?


Might be a quarter horse. If the other 3 quarters are not horse!


----------



## franknbeans

MelissaAnn said:


> Perhaps I wasnt using the correct term. Maybe its not a tie down as its on the top of a horse's neck rather than under it. My trainer (please dont start a rant based on her methods) will use a rope to tie a horses neck to the pommel of a western saddle. Her therory is if a horse cant get its head down far enough, it can't buck (very high). Greater chances of the rider staying on, the horse has to work harder to buck and its gives the rider more warning time. Yes, the horse needed training and that's why she was working with it. Can we just move on to terrible horse ads now?


:shock:


----------



## smrobs

MelissaAnn said:


> Perhaps I wasnt using the correct term. Maybe its not a tie down as its on the top of a horse's neck rather than under it. My trainer (please dont start a rant based on her methods) will use a rope to tie a horses neck to the pommel of a western saddle. Her therory is if a horse cant get its head down far enough, it can't buck (very high). Greater chances of the rider staying on, the horse has to work harder to buck and its gives the rider more warning time. Yes, the horse needed training and that's why she was working with it. Can we just move on to terrible horse ads now?


Okay, I understand now. What you are talking about is what Monty Roberts calls a "buck stopper", where you run a small rope under the upper lip and connect it to an overcheck type thing, where if they go to put their head down, it yanks their lip off (not literally, but you get my meaning). Causes pain and encourages them to stop bucking because trying hurts.

Truthfully, I'm not against someone knowledgeable using something like that on a dangerous bucker, though I would be extremely hesitant to use one with a _rider_ on the horse. IMHO, too much risk of the horse rearing up and falling over when that lip rope comes tight.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

grand prix horse - good home only for sale in Sligo : €10,000 - DoneDeal.ie
Nothing wrong with the ad itself (aside from the poor spelling). I just question why the second picture is obviously off of a stock photo website (so the horse in that picture, is unlikely to be the horse advertised, or even related to it). 

I looked up the stock photo, which is of José Bono Rodriguez riding Javelot du Loup (who is a gelding). While the ad says this


> The mare jumped nations cups.


. I'd say this is a scam.

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/3064140 
Now this is just a dumb one. Advertising a stud, with just a picture of the horse's butt. Real classy.


----------



## BellaMFT

I have no words for this ad I came across. What are people thinking?

looking to buy a cheap stud horse - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Duchesne - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com


----------



## Misty'sGirl

> wanted - free lease.
> hi am looking of a horse to lease i would love to have it for a few years . i dont have any gear or brush and want a broken in horse.i do not want a stallion . my paddeck is not really big but it is big for the horse to center around.i would like a 12hh to 15.3hh and it is for convienet rider


Good luck... not.


----------



## cowpony09

This isn't really a for sale ad but the way they are conducting the training of this horse is probably going to give me nightmares tonight. I'm not a horse trainer but I think I see several things wrong with the situation. . . .


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

If this is their idea of "good shape"...:shock:

Gelding for sale
*Gelding for sale - $500 (WV)*

Date: 2012-02-27, 4:40PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
19 yr 16h Grade Gelding for sale. He has been Trail ridden all over the state ( Lime Creek, Reevis, Four Peaks, Club Cabin, Ect) and in Parades (Payson, Tolleson, Buckeye, Avondale, Cave Creek, Wickenburg. And Many Many more places. He is still in good shape and would make someone a good first or compainion horse. Had him since he was 4yrs. Guy thinks he's still four on the trail. 500.00 o.b.o. 



 Location: WV
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

horse 15.2 appleusa for sale in Louth : €2,950 - DoneDeal.ie
Well that certainly is an interesting spelling of Appaloosa.


----------



## redape49

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> horse 15.2 appleusa for sale in Louth : €2,950 - DoneDeal.ie
> Well that certainly is an interesting spelling of Appaloosa.


I want an apple usa horse!!


----------



## GypsyRose

This isn't really a for sale ad but the way they are conducting the training of this horse is probably going to give me nightmares tonight. I'm not a horse trainer but I think I see several things wrong with the situation. . . . 

Your right, there are so many things they could be doing different with this poor horse. Only thing they are teaching him is how to buck and then the scary thing on his back will go away! I kept yelling at the video, "you got the saddle on now take it off! Let him know its not going to hurt him, and then do it again! BABY STEPS STUPID!" (sorry I'll stop now!)


----------



## Chiilaa

MelissaAnn said:


> Anyone else thinking this is not a quarter horse?


Not a pure QH. They don't come with tobiano genes :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Here's a doozy I saw on CL. Come on, doesn't everyone want a grade, unbroke, 3 yo stud for their kids?

coming 3yo paint stud....halter broke, stands for farrier, lets young children on back, was wormed in Nov., hes a bay/black/white tobiano, dam is draft x 1/4 horse and sire is reg paint 
asking $500...would make a great 4-h project or great childrens horse once broke...


----------



## draftgrl

Ok, this isn't a horse for sale, but I HAD to put this on!!

need help

Not sure if he is trying to be funny, or is really that much of an idiot....


----------



## MelissaAnn

draftgrl said:


> Ok, this isn't a horse for sale, but I HAD to put this on!!
> 
> need help
> 
> Not sure if he is trying to be funny, or is really that much of an idiot....



Oh, this just makes me sad. He is trying to provide for his baby but needs to proof read or learn to spell.


----------



## SunnyDraco

MelissaAnn said:


> Oh, this just makes me sad. He is trying to provide for his baby but needs to proof read or learn to spell.


And WHY is his age and height needed?!? Says nothing about his skills or what kind of work he is looking for... What kind of job or employment is he looking for? That is a weird ad asking for help, IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean

cowpony09 said:


> diesel the bucking bronc - YouTube
> 
> This isn't really a for sale ad but the way they are conducting the training of this horse is probably going to give me nightmares tonight. I'm not a horse trainer but I think I see several things wrong with the situation. . . .


That horse is going to die living there. So are the.people.


----------



## Maple

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> horse 15.2 appleusa for sale in Louth : €2,950 - DoneDeal.ie
> Well that certainly is an interesting spelling of Appaloosa.


 
You will find that people on donedeal have these amazing breeds/colours/geners that you have never heard of before. Apparently Ireland is overrun with guilding and gledlings, and also screwbalds and clydesdale that are 12hh and coloured.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The sideways pictures are a bit distracting. And this greenbroke pony is apparently a kids' horse? And that looks like it might be a tom thumb in the pony's mouth?

miniature horse
this is Trigger he is young hes a pony great for everyone babies,kids,people everyone hes green broke no problems with him my kids ride him everyday hes loving & caring . call at 602-516-2491 ... 



 Location: Phoenix , Az
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## cowpony09

Notice the flat billed hat ^

I've came to realize that this usually (not always but about 98% of the time) means people of lower intelligence


----------



## SunnyDraco

Also notice that the pony only has his ears forward when nothing is on his back? Really far back when the boy in the hat is on his back? But I would not call a green broke pony appropriate for human babies to ride :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Warmblood Cross Gelding

Since his dam was a Quarter cross from a feedlot and he has an unknown sire...that makes him a WARMBLOOD and worth 5k:shock:::?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Piaffe said:


> Warmblood Cross Gelding
> 
> Since his dam was a Quarter cross from a feedlot and he has an unknown sire...that makes him a WARMBLOOD and worth 5k:shock:::?



This part of the ad made me scratch my head:
"Still needs work on his canter, round pens, trailers, ponies, ties, hobbles, clips, bathes." 

I think they MIGHT mean he needs work on his canter due to the fact that most of his riding experience is at slow speeds, but that sentence does not read like what they might have meant. If he really needs that much work (more than just the canter), he must poop gold for what they think his value is 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

And really if he is that green why not train him to be daughters western pleasure horse. He does look like a nice horse but yeah not 5 grand worth!


----------



## BellaMFT

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The sideways pictures are a bit distracting. And this greenbroke pony is apparently a kids' horse? And that looks like it might be a tom thumb in the pony's mouth?
> 
> miniature horse
> this is Trigger he is young hes a pony great for everyone babies,kids,people everyone hes green broke no problems with him my kids ride him everyday hes loving & caring . call at 602-516-2491 ...
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Phoenix , Az
> it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


My first thought was the fact that the horse is either tied up or someone is holding the horse with the other rein. It always makes me laugh when they say "broke" but some has a hold of the lead rope off camera.


----------



## MicKey73

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The sideways pictures are a bit distracting. And this greenbroke pony is apparently a kids' horse? And that looks like it might be a tom thumb in the pony's mouth?
> 
> miniature horse
> this is Trigger he is young hes a pony *great for everyone babies,kids,people everyone* hes green broke no problems with him my kids ride him everyday hes loving & caring .


 
Apparently babies and kids are NOT people. Take note. :lol:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

MicKey73 said:


> Apparently babies and kids are NOT people. Take note. :lol:


You get your "People Card" when you turn 18. Didn't you get yours?
:rofl:


----------



## mystykat

Piaffe said:


> Warmblood Cross Gelding
> 
> Since his dam was a Quarter cross from a feedlot and he has an unknown sire...that makes him a WARMBLOOD and worth 5k:shock:::?


 
They worded it so that all the things he's good at - he needs work on..
And I agree with what was stated above.. You have a green horse worth 5000..Use him for western.. At that price he should be able to do it all :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not sure I'd trust a "rescue" that tosses a saddle on a 16-month-old 13.something hand filly...and sits on them!!! Or that doesn't know that __.5 is
NOT a valid height measurement for horses.

sorrel pony/horse filly
*sorrel pony/horse filly - $500 (buckeye)*

Date: 2012-02-29, 6:41PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
16 month old pony/horse cross been sat on once, saddled once and took the saddle like a pro. She is a rescue horse so we are not sure of her background. She is 13.5 hands and may possibly grow to 14 hands. She is very friendly and always in your pocket. She has some ground manners and will follow you without a lead. She does not have very good herd manners. For more information please email at [email protected] gmx.com I cannnot upload a picture of her please email for pictures 



 Location: buckeye
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^ uh uh, that's not real. I spit my coffee...
She is currently 13.5 hands may reach 14 hands?
Wow just wow...


----------



## PaintCowgirl

*All round horses - $1 (Maysville ky)*

Date: 2012-02-24, 2:21PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
We offer quality trail preformance and ranch horses. Buckskins, Roans, Paints horses of all colors. We have horses for all levels of riders from good solid trail horses, ropings horses, team penning, sorting, and even western pleasure. Most of are horses are registered and A few grade horse too. For more information call 606-407-2014 or 606-748-2732 I will have pictures soon, Or check them out on equine.com type in 41055 for the zip code do a search. 


Location: Maysville ky
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 


...sweet a ROUND horse, mine are all square............... hrmmm horse trader much?


----------



## Piaffe

APHA Tobiano "Cajun" bloodlines @ Stud (Forest Grove, OR)

Not a very professional stud ad.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

No doubt Piaffe. I got a giggle out of "Not offered to the public very often" I'd guess they forget the second part of that "Because no one wants to breed to him."


----------



## mystykat

Piaffe said:


> APHA Tobiano "Cajun" bloodlines @ Stud (Forest Grove, OR)
> 
> Not a very professional stud ad.


 
You think that's bad? I should find some of the ones I've seen lately.


----------



## Fringe

> FOR SALE SPOTTED MOUNTAIN HORSE
> 
> FOR SALE A 11YR OLD RESTERD SPOTTED MOUNTAIN MARE SHE WILL NECK REIN SHE IS A GOOD HORSE SHE IS VERY GOOD ON THE TRAILS AND WILL CROSS CREEKS DOES WHAT YOU WANT HER TO, AND IS SHURE FOOTED BE HARD TO BEAT THIS HORSE ON THE TRAILS HAS BEEN ROAD ON THE ROADS CALL ME AT # OR # THANK YOU


Has been road on the roads. Interesting.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

^ LOL. good one fringe.


----------



## SunnyDraco

He is worth $15,000 because you say his sire was worth $40,000? But the first $1,500 takes him? Is he selling to a good home or the first $1500? And I love how dirty he is in the pictures, and through the stall bars to see his head. What has this stallion even done to keep from being turned into a gelding?
Black Arabian Stallion *Champion Bloodlines & Papers *Worth $15,000!

Geldings at Stud? Maybe they should have been paying closer attention when they chose the gender. :lol:
Standing for Service for sale in :: HorseClicks
BEAUTIFUL MINIATURE BLACK AND WHITE PAINT for sale in :: HorseClicks


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Geldings at Stud? Maybe they should have been paying closer attention when they chose the gender. :lol:
> Standing for Service for sale in :: HorseClicks
> BEAUTIFUL MINIATURE BLACK AND WHITE PAINT for sale in :: HorseClicks


Am I the only one that is seeing yet another stallion who was kept a stallion just for his color in that first one? He's butt high, camped out in back (or slightly sickle hocked, can't tell which)...not particularly "stunning conformation" in my view. He'd make a great gelding, though!

And the second one...I didn't know minis could be gaited.


----------



## WSArabians

This is pretty self explanatory. I also have some Morabs for sale. I won't use this ad though! LOL
It was hard to read. 

morgans/arabians an morabs - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

"taking order,s 4 this yrs colts/fillys ifits stamina,agility, versitility, soundminds anstrong harts we may have what ur looking 4 not allare reg, but have ther papers so can fax ther papers an pedigre 2 u if u wish the sireis blackpapered morgan15,3hh veryeligant an stylish could also e-mail pics of him my mares an lastyrs an yr b4s colts/fillys just email 4 moreinfo willingto deliver in the calgary area 4 a deposit when weened all foals are handled halter/tie broke touched an despooked when leav the farm "


----------



## WSArabians

And this, because I DETEST people who sell their horse without their papers then want to charge you for their heritage, which rightfully belongs to them. 
Pick a price and sell your horse, but don't blow them out without their papers. 

2011 Arabian Foals - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## WSArabians

Piaffe said:


> APHA Tobiano "Cajun" bloodlines @ Stud (Forest Grove, OR)
> 
> Not a very professional stud ad.


Must be a high quality stallion if his offspring is worth $400.


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> And this, because I DETEST people who sell their horse without their papers then want to charge you for their heritage, which rightfully belongs to them.
> Pick a price and sell your horse, but don't blow them out without their papers.
> 
> 2011 Arabian Foals - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta



Wow. When I see people marking up a price to include papers, I am the same way about pricing a horse to have papers included. But I have NEVER seen that big of a mark up to get papers. And they don't register their foals until they sell?!? Registering foals is by far the cheapest when they are six months or younger (especially when you are registering purebred Arabians). Well worth the small investment to make your foals more marketable. IMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Wow. When I see people marking up a price to include papers, I am the same way about pricing a horse to have papers included. But I have NEVER seen that big of a mark up to get papers. And they don't register their foals until they sell?!? Registering foals is by far the cheapest when they are six months or younger (especially when you are registering purebred Arabians). Well worth the small investment to make your foals more marketable. IMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, $1650 for papers, PLUS the buyer gets stuck with the $150 registration fee because they couldn't be bothered?
Good luck. Those fillies are not going to sell. Not with papers, anyway, which I think is b*ll****. I breed something, their heritage goes with them - even if I give them away.


----------



## DieselPony

WSArabians said:


> Yeah, $1650 for papers, PLUS the buyer gets stuck with the $150 registration fee because they couldn't be bothered?
> Good luck. Those fillies are not going to sell. Not with papers, anyway, which I think is b*ll****. I breed something, their heritage goes with them - even if I give them away.


Ah, but you seem to have brains your head, lots of "breeders" do not. As clearly demonstrated by the ads in this thread. 

Registration is such a small cost in the breeding game, it makes no sense to not do it if you can. Its reminds me of cars with no A/C. Sure, its not needed and you can drive it just fine with out, but it sure makes it worth more when you have to sell it. 

By the way, I'm in love with your mare North Cotton Puff. The name is adorable to start with, then that face!


----------



## karebear444

WSArabians said:


> This is pretty self explanatory. I also have some Morabs for sale. I won't use this ad though! LOL
> It was hard to read.
> 
> morgans/arabians an morabs - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
> 
> "taking order,s 4 this yrs colts/fillys ifits stamina,agility, versitility, soundminds anstrong harts we may have what ur looking 4 not allare reg, but have ther papers so can fax ther papers an pedigre 2 u if u wish the sireis blackpapered morgan15,3hh veryeligant an stylish could also e-mail pics of him my mares an lastyrs an yr b4s colts/fillys just email 4 moreinfo willingto deliver in the calgary area 4 a deposit when weened all foals are handled halter/tie broke touched an despooked when leav the farm "


Wow despooked ok? Lots of problems there now I don't feel so bad when I spell one thing wrong in my posts


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy butt high, Batman! And not entirely sure what makes this butt high 4yo worth $6500.

APHA Mare 4yrs Cute and quiet 

APHA Mare 4yrs Cute and quiet - $6500 (phoenix(7th ave and baseline))

Date: 2012-03-02, 3:01PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Lace is a stunning APHA mare.. She is 4yrs old and stands just shy of 15 hands. Very quiet and gentle... was shown in the lunge line and in-hand trail as a yearling as well as a two year old. Awesome jog and a cute lope. Will make a great youth show horse or an awesome trail horse, as she is SUPER quiet. Easy in her stall and easy to be around. call or text

Location: phoenix(7th ave and baseline)
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

"Slender and toned" must be synonymous to "herring-gutted and underweight" to these people! :shock:

'08 Thoroughbred Filly (HUGE Jump Prospect)


'08 Thoroughbred Filly (HUGE Jump Prospect) - $975 (phoenix)

Date: 2012-03-02, 12:13AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Coming 3-4 year old TB filly, bay, right around 15.5 - 16 hands, off track, slender and toned and built like a greyhound and nice straight back. Does what you ask of her, has get up and go and loves it, and very much seems to have a passion for jumping (has jumped multiple tall objects in the backyard ranging 3-5 feet tall, and challenges our 6-7 foot fences if running freely and excited). This is the type of horse if put in the right hands, could go a LONG ways in hunter/jumper/grand prix events. She is very competitive. No buck or rear but best suited for intermediate/expert rider as she is fast paced. Very very sweet, comes right up to you to be haltered or bridled, easy to handle. Loads, bathes, trims, clips, leads, grooms, and RIDES. She is SOUND but not to be raced or beat on. She goes our riding alone or with others, has gone through mountain bases and rocky trails. You can hop right on her bareback or throw an english or light western saddle on her! I have worked on her constantly and since she came home from the track, and they dont get much better then this. She has been my FAVORITE horse I have had in many years, so she means a lot to us and is very loved. Would definitely not be selling if I did not feel I was going to move back out of state. Asking $1,200 but will sell for $975 if gone by THIS WEEKEND ONLY, then her price goes back. she is worth every penny and then some. She has been spoiled on multiple good feeds/vitamins/and top dollar hay and is ice tight'd after her rides. She is well cared for. Stop out and see her! Intermediate/Expert rider required. Im sure she could be a good beginner horse in time... but she is still young and ambitious ! 

UPDATE: Just got a trim and new shoes on 2/5/12 

Thanks! 

Location: phoenix
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Call me crazy, but unless this guy is an absolute GIANT, there's no way on God's green earth that this little guy is 14.1hh.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/2880220077.html
Pretty Boy Red - $200 (35th ave and beardsley)

Date: 2012-03-02, 12:00AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

I have a pretty pony boy named Red. He is a 14.1h mustang pony. He is about 8 years old and has come a long way in the last year. He will hold a rider, saddles well, stands for trimmings, halters and loads well. He needs to be finished. I am to big to ride him, but i have had others on him for training. He is learning to ride with a hack now. HE IS NOT A BEGINNERS HORSE. HE WE NOT BE ONE YOU CAN JUST JUMP ON AND GO. He will need some time and someone to love him. He is 80% done, just needs someone who can work with him and ride him. He has training to be a therapy horse, he is just didnt like to stand still to do the activities. I wont just give him to anyone who has the money. I want him to go to a great home. If you have questions feel free to email me. 

Location: 35th ave and beardsley
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy butt high, Batman! And not entirely sure what makes this butt high 4yo worth $6500.
> 
> APHA Mare 4yrs Cute and quiet
> 
> APHA Mare 4yrs Cute and quiet - $6500 (phoenix(7th ave and baseline))
> 
> Date: 2012-03-02, 3:01PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Lace is a stunning APHA mare.. She is 4yrs old and stands just shy of 15 hands. Very quiet and gentle... was shown in the lunge line and in-hand trail as a yearling as well as a two year old. Awesome jog and a cute lope. Will make a great youth show horse or an awesome trail horse, as she is SUPER quiet. Easy in her stall and easy to be around. call or text
> 
> Location: phoenix(7th ave and baseline)
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


I am really hoping that the picture is not current. She is very clean and looks ready to enter the show ring... So I hope that she is only a yearling or two year old (when she was being shown) when they took this picture. One can hope, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> I am really hoping that the picture is not current. She is very clean and looks ready to enter the show ring... So I hope that she is only a yearling or two year old (when she was being shown) when they took this picture. One can hope, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sadly, that's seriously how butt high Aires' half-sister is right now as a coming 3-year-old. :shock::-(


----------



## Piaffe

Phew....this ad was hard to get through! Made me dizzy...lol.

2000 16 hands reg name zippin glo lucky.loads *hisself* in a trailer ,great with the kids,look at the one pic we took them horse camping to the beach,didnt see it till after i developed the pics the one kid is completely under zipster holding his leg to keep him from moving forward.put anybody on him *hell* follow the rest of the group or *hell* stand there watching as they all run by doing barrells.each time we have taken him camping *i have ben riding a stud horse,so if kmy daughter got into trouble i couldnt help her*,this horse took care of her so i could ride my stud and not worry.hes for sale because im counting horses and the number is over 20.zipster was only used 5 times last year,pull him out of the pasture into the trailer off we go.my daughter picked a horse years before this one and she needs to be riding the one she picked,*so watching this horse i knew he knew alot more he was kid safe and thats all i cared about,i finally rode him,*collect nicely,western pleasure jog to die for,picks up leads two tracks side passes,and im sure theres more,*at the end of 20 min ride toatally diffrent horse it was like oh your not a kid,yep i know that,yep i know that too*541 659 8855 Dream Weaver Quarter Horses | Breeding and Raising Quality AQHA quarter horses


----------



## tlkng1

DraftyAiresMum said:


> "Slender and toned" must be synonymous to "herring-gutted and underweight" to these people! :shock:
> 
> '08 Thoroughbred Filly (HUGE Jump Prospect)
> 
> Actually, depending upon how long a horse (not necessarily THIS horse) has been off the track slender and toned may be correct.


----------



## Tianimalz

Piaffe said:


> Phew....this ad was hard to get through! Made me dizzy...lol.
> 
> 2000 16 hands reg name zippin glo lucky.loads *hisself* in a trailer ,great with the kids,look at the one pic we took them horse camping to the beach,didnt see it till after i developed the pics the one kid is completely under zipster holding his leg to keep him from moving forward.put anybody on him *hell* follow the rest of the group or *hell* stand there watching as they all run by doing barrells.each time we have taken him camping *i have ben riding a stud horse,so if kmy daughter got into trouble i couldnt help her*,this horse took care of her so i could ride my stud and not worry.hes for sale because im counting horses and the number is over 20.zipster was only used 5 times last year,pull him out of the pasture into the trailer off we go.my daughter picked a horse years before this one and she needs to be riding the one she picked,*so watching this horse i knew he knew alot more he was kid safe and thats all i cared about,i finally rode him,*collect nicely,western pleasure jog to die for,picks up leads two tracks side passes,and im sure theres more,*at the end of 20 min ride toatally diffrent horse it was like oh your not a kid,yep i know that,yep i know that too*541 659 8855 Dream Weaver Quarter Horses | Breeding and Raising Quality AQHA quarter horses


I read that three times; and am still a little confused if this is a kids horse or not :? LOL


----------



## Fahntasia

Piaffe said:


> Phew....this ad was hard to get through! Made me dizzy...lol.
> 
> 2000 16 hands reg name zippin glo lucky.loads *hisself* in a trailer ,great with the kids,look at the one pic we took them horse camping to the beach,didnt see it till after i developed the pics the one kid is completely under zipster holding his leg to keep him from moving forward.put anybody on him *hell* follow the rest of the group or *hell* stand there watching as they all run by doing barrells.each time we have taken him camping *i have ben riding a stud horse,so if kmy daughter got into trouble i couldnt help her*,this horse took care of her so i could ride my stud and not worry.hes for sale because im counting horses and the number is over 20.zipster was only used 5 times last year,pull him out of the pasture into the trailer off we go.my daughter picked a horse years before this one and she needs to be riding the one she picked,*so watching this horse i knew he knew alot more he was kid safe and thats all i cared about,i finally rode him,*collect nicely,western pleasure jog to die for,picks up leads two tracks side passes,and im sure theres more,*at the end of 20 min ride toatally diffrent horse it was like oh your not a kid,yep i know that,yep i know that too*541 659 8855 Dream Weaver Quarter Horses | Breeding and Raising Quality AQHA quarter horses


That ad made my eyes bleed....


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Not a for sale ad, but there is a page on facebook I have been following. Its a horse placement site. The admins. claim they want to educate and inform people to all things horse.

So her mother posts that she is a "confirmation expert".
I posted her mistake, in a polite way, to be exact.
"The correct spelling of the term is conformation."
They deleted it., and two other ladies also tried to correct them.
That is pretty stupid to me.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Susan Crumrine said:


> Not a for sale ad, but there is a page on facebook I have been following. Its a horse placement site. The admins. claim they want to educate and inform people to all things horse.
> 
> So her mother posts that she is a "confirmation expert".
> I posted her mistake, in a polite way, to be exact.
> "The correct spelling of the term is conformation."
> They deleted it., and two other ladies also tried to correct them.
> That is pretty stupid to me.


The Responsible Equine Breeders FB is the same way. If you don't agree with them or point out that they're sounding racist with some of their posts, they will delete the comment and delete you if you keep at them.

((This hasn't happened to me. It's just from what I hear and have seen on their page. The threads are annoying to try to read since half the posts are missing.))


----------



## hunterjumperdressage13

ShutUpJoe said:


> 31", broke to ride, 2 yrs old, loves attention, anyone can handle him, comes right to you in the pasture. May take trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2 year old mini BROKE TO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!




There is someone at my barn who rides their mini I totally understand. Their 3 year old rides him and they even has a saddle and briddle that fits. They just use a drainage girth


----------



## With Grace

hunterjumperdressage13 said:


> There is someone at my barn who rides their mini I totally understand. Their 3 year old rides him and they even has a saddle and briddle that fits. They just use a drainage girth


What on earth is a drainage girth?


----------



## Misty'sGirl

hunterjumperdressage13 said:


> There is someone at my barn who rides their mini I totally understand. Their 3 year old rides him and they even has a saddle and briddle that fits. They just use a drainage girth


The issue isn't that its a mini, but that its only 2 years old, eg not fully grown and shouldn't be "broke to ride" yet.

And yeah, what the hell's a drainage girth? :?


----------



## SunnyDraco

WORM?!? :shock: I don't want to know what kind of breeding goes into making a wormblood...
PAINTED WORMBLOOD

Stud and Kid Broke are not synonymous in my text book
KID BROKE BLACK PONY STUD

Not a horse ad, but my logic says this yearling ewe miscarriaged because she is still built like a lamb. A yearling ewe that "didn't have the muscle tone in her pelvis to hold the lambs" and so all she is good for is meat, but should be like lamb meat not mutton :?
1 year old lamb ewe sheep for meat


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sorry for the double post, but I found someone who *wants* a Guilding!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Wanted (Twin Falls)

Date: 2012-03-03, 2:22PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Wife needs a Good calm trail horse.
Guilding 8 to 12 years old gental for anyone Trail horse. Small 14 hands 1000 lbs. 

Location: Twin Falls
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh, by the way, why do so many spell gentle the wrong way? Goes with a lot of other spelling errors I guess... :?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

SunnyDraco said:


> WORM?!? :shock: I don't want to know what kind of breeding goes into making a wormblood...
> PAINTED WORMBLOOD


Anyone else see that this "Wormblood" was UTD on "warming"? 
lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Lol Sunny at the gentle spelling. At least they didn't add an i in there......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk

.. Really.. Homosagous .. Now that's special.. :lol:

Homosagous Registered Mare - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## SunnyDraco

Evansk said:


> .. Really.. Homosagous .. Now that's special.. :lol:
> 
> Homosagous Registered Mare - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


LOL! Homosagous sounds like some sort of prehistoric dinosaur. :lol:

But is she a double carrier for tobiano or black? Such a well written ad :?


----------



## With Grace

If you're looking for your very own backyard Cavalia, here's the horse for you...(ad's ok, but the first pic made me LOL)

7 Y.O. Perch/QH Mare for Lease or Sell


----------



## MicKey73

Piaffe said:


> Phew....this ad was hard to get through! Made me dizzy...lol.
> 
> 2000 16 hands reg name zippin glo lucky.loads *hisself* in a trailer ,great with the kids,look at the one pic we took them horse camping to the beach,didnt see it till after i developed the pics the one kid is completely under zipster holding his leg to keep him from moving forward.put anybody on him *hell* follow the rest of the group or *hell* stand there watching as they all run by doing barrells.each time we have taken him camping *i have ben riding a stud horse,so if kmy daughter got into trouble i couldnt help her*,this horse took care of her so i could ride my stud and not worry.hes for sale because im counting horses and the number is over 20.zipster was only used 5 times last year,pull him out of the pasture into the trailer off we go.my daughter picked a horse years before this one and she needs to be riding the one she picked,*so watching this horse i knew he knew alot more he was kid safe and thats all i cared about,i finally rode him,*collect nicely,western pleasure jog to die for,picks up leads two tracks side passes,and im sure theres more,*at the end of 20 min ride toatally diffrent horse it was like oh your not a kid,yep i know that,yep i know that too*541 659 8855 Dream Weaver Quarter Horses | Breeding and Raising Quality AQHA quarter horses


 
This whole website reads as a bad sale ad. Every. Single. Page. eep.


----------



## Evansk

MicKey73 said:


> This whole website reads as a bad sale ad. Every. Single. Page. eep.


 
That site makes me laugh! The pictures are just bad.. they need to learn how to resize them... :lol:


----------



## PaintCowgirl

*AQHA reg buckskin colt - $5000 (somerset)*

Date: 2012-03-04, 11:36PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


Reno is a two year old registered quarter horse out of Marthas frenchman. Hes a real sweetheart, in your pocket kind of horse. He hasnt been gelded. He gets along great with other horses, mares, geldings, studs, cows, donkeys, mules, jacks, large dogs, etc. He is used to seeing a four wheeler. Reno has had 45 days ride time on him already and is still continuing his training, he has no rear or buck to him, really willing to please. He already stands on the high side of 14 hands, closer to 15. Hes going to make a great barrel or pole bending prospect and this horse is running bred and built like they were meant to be. Contact 860 four four nine 2056 call or text or 606 three one zero 5547 


Location: somerset
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests












5000 what??! the steer's rack is prolly worth more than the lil colt....this is your picture for your $5000 2 year old with 45 days on him? Well then again, he has SEEN a four wheeler!


----------



## PaintCowgirl

*Single-footing gelding - $4000 (southern indiana)*

Date: 2012-03-04, 10:16PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
coming 6yr old. 14.1 hands. racks into the 20s. 7/8s standardbred. 
easy to handle and tack up loads easy. stands for bath. 
he likes to go tho
please email or call for more info 812-653-1052
4000obo
>>video 





Location: southern indiana
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests










what do the other three feet do while the single is footing?


----------



## TimWhit91

Morgan gelding 4 Y/O

Spud is almost 14 hands, but very stout, He is broke, Stands great for the ferrier and baths. Just trimmed his hooves on 

Sunday.(3-4-12) We just do not have the time for him anymore. .He does need a little reining work,But he stands to 

mount.He has some more growing to do. I just want him to go to a loving home. If you would like to come meet him

call,or text [email protected] or [email protected] .Thanks





































Just love the 2nd picture. Looks like he is going to walk right through that fence. Like there isn't a feeder there at all.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Second pic...OMG! Why would they even post that picture?


----------



## PaintCowgirl

is SPUD his name or is he a potatoe?


----------



## TimWhit91

11 year old Quarter horse/thoroughbred mare free to good home. She is good to ride except that she throws her head. She does have a tendancy to charge backward for no apparent reason. Has not done it when tied but might. My 7 year old rides her with out too many problems. I have too many horses and do not have tome to work her out of these problems. Other than the throwing of her head and the charging backwards she is a pretty good horse.










who would let their 7 year old on a horse that "charges backwards for no apparent reason" ?


----------



## ponyboy

PaintCowgirl said:


> what do the other three feet do while the single is footing?


Google "single-footing" and you'll find out. (Hint: It's a real thing, there's nothing dumb about this ad!)


----------



## Misty'sGirl

TimWhit91 said:


> 11 year old Quarter horse/thoroughbred mare free to good home. She is good to ride *except that she throws her head.* *She does have a tendancy to charge backward for no apparent reason.* Has not done it when tied but might. My 7 year old rides her with out too many problems. I have too many horses and do not have tome to work her out of these problems. Other than the throwing of her head and the charging backwards she is a pretty good horse.
> who would let their 7 year old on a horse that "charges backwards for no apparent reason" ?


She's probably in pain, maybe ill-fitting tack. I hope someone experienced gets her, she might end up being a great little horse!


----------



## With Grace

Misty'sGirl said:


> She's probably in pain, maybe ill-fitting tack. I hope someone experienced gets her, she might end up being a great little horse!



I think you're right - throwing her head and charging backwards to avoid a bit or hard 7 year old hands!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

PaintCowgirl said:


> *Single-footing gelding - $4000 (southern indiana)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-04, 10:16PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> coming 6yr old. 14.1 hands. racks into the 20s. 7/8s standardbred.
> easy to handle and tack up loads easy. stands for bath.
> he likes to go tho
> please email or call for more info 812-653-1052
> 4000obo
> >>video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsb70YimLUQ&feature=g-upl&context=G206f1a2AUAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> Location: southern indiana
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do the other three feet do while the single is footing?


Dang he is nice!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Misty'sGirl said:


> She's probably in pain, maybe ill-fitting tack. I hope someone experienced gets her, she might end up being a great little horse!


Most of the time this is true. Sometimes it is not. 

We had a mare that would charge backwards for reasons only she knew. And if she couldn't go backwards, she would go up (a big problem when she was tied -only tack was a halter). You could walk up to some obstacle on the trail and if she decided she didn't like it, she would back up very quickly and you had to really work with her to get her going forward again. In fact, the best way to get her to go forward after she charged backwards, was to force her to continue to back up until she was no longer wanted to go backwards. It is more of a mindset and attitude, some horses can get lots of speed in reverse. Same horse I was just talking about also could not be trailered in the front of a four horse stock trailer, she put a butt print in the back door because she got so much speed from just walking to the front. This mare was never abused, not in any pain or discomfort, she just had her own opinions on what she was wanting to do. We worked with her with a lot of patience and consistency, but she would still throw her tantrums from time to time. 

So this horse could be an easy fix of proper tack and handling or just be this way no matter what you do and need an experienced and patient rider.


----------



## smrobs

It can also be a training issue. I took in a mare for training that had already been through one trainer and got sent hom with that exact same issue. What he had done was taught her to run backward with leg pressure so....every time she spooked or balked or got stubborn and I put leg on her to ask for forward, she would take off running backward and the trainer forgot to install a "stop" button. Let me tell you, that was a ***** to train out of her. There were several times where she could have easily killed me if things had gone any way different than they did.


----------



## SunnyDraco

smrobs said:


> It can also be a training issue. I took in a mare for training that had already been through one trainer and got sent hom with that exact same issue. What he had done was taught her to run backward with leg pressure so....every time she spooked or balked or got stubborn and I put leg on her to ask for forward, she would take off running backward and the trainer forgot to install a "stop" button. Let me tell you, that was a ***** to train out of her. There were several times where she could have easily killed me if things had gone any way different than they did.


Sorry, but this made me laugh while I was trying to picture it in my head. But I would definitely agree that this would be a pain in the butt to deal with! :lol:

Our mare wasn't trained to run backwards (we bred and trained her) and she would do it while tied, lead or undersaddle. :?

Still haven't untrained my mom's boss mare from what some trainer had taught her to do. Major downside if you always use the corner of an arena to teach correct leads. No there is not a monster in every corner that we must hurry away from as we go past the corner... :lol:


----------



## TimWhit91

8 year old stud for sale for $260 we need to sell him now cause were out of hay and he has no other place to go but the slotter house and he is a great mannered stud he has been broke just needs more time into him has had basic training and does need his feet trimmed and he was a stud i rescude and needs some one that can afford to take care of him he has throne 3 colored paint colts to a paint mare and can be papered he is some cattle horse that they used for cutting cows and some nationals the previous owner said and i do believe just by the way he is desined and we do have a pic of the last 3 colored paint colt he threw email me and i will give you my number

no punctuation in there. And horrible spelling. And the rest is just a little amusing


----------



## Piaffe

1/4 MILE HORSE


----------



## Fringe

Piaffe said:


> 1/4 MILE HORSE


Good mater?
...
:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Did somebody say Mater?!


----------



## amp23

in that first pic to me he looks more like a clyde than a qh.. look at how tall he is compared to that guy. he's cute but looks kinda funny to me for some reason


----------



## lilbit11011

Not exactly a sale...but still ****ed me off a bit. There is an awesome horse rescue in Knoxville btw. I wish I could take the horse....but two is enough for me at the moment. 

FREE HORSE



names shanghi
great horse only 2 year old
moving and cant keep em 
HAVE TO GET RID OF IT BY WEDNESDAY!!
BRING YOUR OWN TRAILER 
CALL FOR DIRECTIONS
865-603-0683

PS IF NO ONES GETS THIS I WILL SHOOT IT!


----------



## GypsyRose

OMG! Seriously? "If you don't take my horse by Wednesday I will shoot it?" And someone has flagged that ad for removal, does that mean whoever flagged it has given that poor horse the death sentence? That one and the stud one for 260, bring them both to my house I will rehab them and find them a great home, (and take the time to make sure its the right home!)


----------



## Susan Crumrine

The flagger's really annoy me.
So if you don't like the ad, just move on, don't they realize they are removing the animal's chance at a better home?


----------



## PaintCowgirl

PaintCowgirl said:


> *AQHA reg buckskin colt - $5000 (somerset)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-04, 11:36PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> Reno is a two year old registered quarter horse out of Marthas frenchman. Hes a real sweetheart, in your pocket kind of horse. He hasnt been gelded. He gets along great with other horses, mares, geldings, studs, cows, donkeys, mules, jacks, large dogs, etc. He is used to seeing a four wheeler. Reno has had 45 days ride time on him already and is still continuing his training, he has no rear or buck to him, really willing to please. He already stands on the high side of 14 hands, closer to 15. Hes going to make a great barrel or pole bending prospect and this horse is *running bred* and built like they were meant to be. Contact 860 four four nine 2056 call or text or 606 three one zero 5547
> 
> 
> Location: somerset
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5000 what??! the steer's rack is prolly worth more than the lil colt....this is your picture for your $5000 2 year old with 45 days on him? Well then again, he has SEEN a four wheeler!


"running bred" makes me keep thinking they did the deed while running. intersting mental picture. :rofl:


----------



## PaintCowgirl

ponyboy said:


> Google "single-footing" and you'll find out. (Hint: It's a real thing, there's nothing dumb about this ad!)


 
never heard the phrase, but know nothing about gaited horses, which is prolly why, thanks!


----------



## WSArabians

DieselPony said:


> Ah, but you seem to have brains your head, lots of "breeders" do not. As clearly demonstrated by the ads in this thread.
> 
> Registration is such a small cost in the breeding game, it makes no sense to not do it if you can. Its reminds me of cars with no A/C. Sure, its not needed and you can drive it just fine with out, but it sure makes it worth more when you have to sell it.
> 
> By the way, I'm in love with your mare North Cotton Puff. The name is adorable to start with, then that face!


Too true, unfortantely! 

Thanks! Cotton is a big suck! Puff suits her... She's perpetually a chunky monkey. 
Thank goodness she doesn't reproduce her donkey ears, though! LOL!


----------



## WSArabians

lilbit11011 said:


> Not exactly a sale...but still ****ed me off a bit. There is an awesome horse rescue in Knoxville btw. I wish I could take the horse....but two is enough for me at the moment.
> 
> FREE HORSE
> 
> 
> 
> names shanghi
> great horse only 2 year old
> moving and cant keep em
> HAVE TO GET RID OF IT BY WEDNESDAY!!
> BRING YOUR OWN TRAILER
> CALL FOR DIRECTIONS
> 865-603-0683
> 
> PS IF NO ONES GETS THIS I WILL SHOOT IT!


:shock:

It's too bad if they didn't get responsibility, I could shoot them.


----------



## WSArabians

PaintCowgirl said:


> *AQHA reg buckskin colt - $5000 (somerset)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-04, 11:36PM EST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> Reno is a two year old registered quarter horse out of Marthas frenchman. Hes a real sweetheart, in your pocket kind of horse. He hasnt been gelded. He gets along great with other horses, mares, geldings, studs, cows, donkeys, mules, jacks, large dogs, etc. He is used to seeing a four wheeler. Reno has had 45 days ride time on him already and is still continuing his training, he has no rear or buck to him, really willing to please. He already stands on the high side of 14 hands, closer to 15. Hes going to make a great barrel or pole bending prospect and this horse is running bred and built like they were meant to be. Contact 860 four four nine 2056 call or text or 606 three one zero 5547
> 
> 
> Location: somerset
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5000 what??! the steer's rack is prolly worth more than the lil colt....this is your picture for your $5000 2 year old with 45 days on him? Well then again, he has SEEN a four wheeler!


 
Honestly. 

I can tell you, if I had a $5000 two year old prospect, he sure as heck wouldn't be kept in a pen with a steer like that, where all he has to do is shake his head and gut the poor horse. 
Whatever happened to Darwin's Theory?! Good lord... :-|


----------



## lilbit11011

lilbit11011 said:


> Not exactly a sale...but still ****ed me off a bit. There is an awesome horse rescue in Knoxville btw. I wish I could take the horse....but two is enough for me at the moment.
> 
> FREE HORSE
> 
> 
> 
> names shanghi
> great horse only 2 year old
> moving and cant keep em
> HAVE TO GET RID OF IT BY WEDNESDAY!!
> BRING YOUR OWN TRAILER
> CALL FOR DIRECTIONS
> 865-xxx-xxxx
> 
> PS IF NO ONES GETS THIS I WILL SHOOT IT!





Oh...I feel terrible. I did not realize that the number was on the post I copied and pasted. The forum won't let me edit it to get it off there.


----------



## lilbit11011

WSArabians said:


> :shock:
> 
> It's too bad if they didn't get responsibility, I could shoot them.


It makes me so angry because the horse rescue in Knoxville would help them. At the very least if they could not find a home and the rescue could not take the horse in.....the rescue offers free to very low cost euthanasia as a last resort to keep horses from being abandoned or in pain. I believe they call it the Ultimate Act of Compassion or something like that.


----------



## Maple

very lovable horse for sale! for sale in Meath : €900 - DoneDeal.ie

this is Nell i've had her 15 years.
She is the best horse i've owned and shes jumped 80-90cm she is 22 yrs old Trotter,easly schooled never bitten,kicked,bolted or shown any nasty habbits. just walks in and out of box no problem and dosent mind being shod or ridden bearback! amazing little horse as she does anything you ask her to do!!!!

14.1 hands.

Very sad sale due to overstock 

€900 is the last offer.
Sold or has to go to factory 


Are you freakin kidding me???? You have had her for 15 years, best horse ever, and you'll send her to the factory for no good apparent reason??? *sigh*


----------



## GypsyRose

I have a 2003 Appaloosa/TB Gelding for sale. His Barn name is Dandy, registered name is Sassy Investment. He is Dun in color, 16.3 hands, and is trained in Western, English Pleasure, 
Shoemanship and Trail. 
He was a 4-H horse for 5 years with me and we did exceptionally well. He is registered with the ApHC(Appaloosa Horse Club) and has registration 
papers with them.
As much as I would love to keep him, my family can't afford him anymore. Preferably, I would like him to go to a family that has had horses in the past, and have plans for him, and 
wouldn't have him just sitting there being a hay burner. He has a very calm temperment and a sweet personality. 
If you have any questions please contact me without hesitation. He must go as soon as possible. 



SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY PLEASE! 



 Location: Plymouth, Wi
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests






























Never had a "shoemanship" horse before,


----------



## mudpie

Maybe you could call the Knoxville Rescue and point out the horse to them?


----------



## TimWhit91

Beautiful Gelding horse free to good home.
He has been a beautiful friendly lawn ornament and weed eater for many years. He prefers to have at least one buddy in the pasture and likes fed each day. We have never ridden him.
This brown thoroughbred came with papers and is now approx 12 + years old. He has lived in this same large pasture for nearly all his life. 

Serious takers only! Call 208-250-8400

I think every horse likes to be fed every day....


----------



## TimWhit91

Nice saddle 16 inch. Would be great starter saddle for somebody. Very light and easy to handle. Needs a few repairs, however all would be easy fixes. (Horn is missing, needs stirrups) Tree is cracked but should be fine as long as no heavy riding is done. Don't pass up this offer. Serious inquiries only. E-mail questions.










I want to know what this person thinks a saddle in bad shape looks like....missing the horn? Wow...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TimWhit91 said:


> Nice saddle 16 inch. Would be great starter saddle for somebody. Very light and easy to handle. Needs a few repairs, however all would be easy fixes. (Horn is missing, needs stirrups) Tree is cracked but should be fine as long as no heavy riding is done. Don't pass up this offer. Serious inquiries only. E-mail questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know what this person thinks a saddle in bad shape looks like....missing the horn? Wow...


Wow...just...wow. :shock: That looks like the kind of saddle my mom wants to put on the railing of their playhouse for the kids to "ride". lol


----------



## lilbit11011

mudpie said:


> Maybe you could call the Knoxville Rescue and point out the horse to them?


I sent an email as I don't have my phone currently.....it got into a fight with the floor when I accidently dropped it and lost. I really hope someone helps the poor horse. I would...but no way could I afford any more horses right now. Also, my horses are at my mother's property and she wouldn't allow me to put another one there.


----------



## Tianimalz

TimWhit91 said:


> I want to know what this person thinks a saddle in bad shape looks like....missing the horn? Wow...


Nothing to worry about!! Just some


> "Easy fixes" [end quote]
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Your stallion is 11 years old and the best picture you can find is from 9 years ago? And why don't you get him gelded and trained to be a solid riding mount?
AQHA REGISTERED 11YR DUNN STALLION

Umm, this is not a trailer I would use...
Horse Trailer

Poor girl :-(
Free AQHA Brown Broodmare

Worth $6000?!?! I think not :lol:
beautiful Arabian mare.

What is a stall person?!? :shock:

Stall Person Needed (Spokane)
we are looking for stall person for a growing barn Reliable transportation required horse experience is important please email your experience and references 


And this one...

Grulla appy mare, stunning makings! Trail horse - $450 (Spokane)

Super good mare, trail broke but needs more miles under saddle, she needs feet worked on, stands for ferrier.. She stands tied, loads, leads, very easy keeper ! *No feed needed*. 

Level headed girl, not alpha but not bottom..

$450

Can text pics.. Contact for more info. 

Location: Spokane
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


You could save a fortune on a horse that never needs any feed! :lol:


I have a special request, if you are selling more than one horse in a single ad... PLEASE use separate paragraphs!!! :shock::shock:
2011 APHA Colt, Stallion, Mare

Okay, I think I am done for now... :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

I have a special request, if you are selling more than one horse in a single ad... PLEASE use separate paragraphs!!! :shock::shock:
2011 APHA Colt, Stallion, Mare

Wow you weren't a kidding, that one is confusing. The one line read the he has been saddled bridled and mounted with no problems, I WOULD HOPE NOT! HE'S JUST A BABY! But then I went back and reread it like 4 more times, and I think they are also offering his sire for sale and he was the one saddled and mounted. That ad just gave me a freaking headache!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page280/#ixzz1oWcPYYoD​


----------



## Piaffe

A 17.5 hand Standard Breed 

BEUTIFUL standard breed


----------



## MicKey73

Piaffe said:


> A 17.5 hand Standard Breed
> 
> BEUTIFUL standard breed


 
You know, he's just that standard breed of horse... the normal kind. Nothing special.


----------



## Piaffe

....He is a generic horse


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Buy-him-now-or-we-will-be-outside-breeding-him-in-2013-W0QQAdIdZ360494571

Not for sale, but srsly? "We will stand him to only select outside mares as we want to keep QUALITY in the breed."

Um, then how about you stop THREATENING to breed completely unproven and untrained TWO year olds if someone won't pay your outrageously inflated price?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Umm, this is not a trailer I would use...
> Horse Trailer
> 
> What is a stall person?!? :shock:
> 
> Stall Person Needed (Spokane)
> we are looking for stall person for a growing barn Reliable transportation required horse experience is important please email your experience and references
> 
> 
> And this one...
> 
> Grulla appy mare, stunning makings! Trail horse - $450 (Spokane)
> 
> Super good mare, trail broke but needs more miles under saddle, she needs feet worked on, stands for ferrier.. She stands tied, loads, leads, very easy keeper ! *No feed needed*.
> 
> Level headed girl, not alpha but not bottom..
> 
> $450
> 
> Can text pics.. Contact for more info.
> 
> Location: Spokane
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> You could save a fortune on a horse that never needs any feed! :lol:


On that first one, we have several horse trailers like that in use in my area. :-|

On the second one, pretty sure they mean they need someone to clean stalls, just didn't know how to word it.

And on the last one, I think they mean she doesn't need any SPECIAL feed (like grain or anything).



MacabreMikolaj said:


> http://manitoba.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Buy-him-now-or-we-will-be-outside-breeding-him-in-2013-W0QQAdIdZ360494571
> 
> Not for sale, but srsly? "We will stand him to only select outside mares as we want to keep QUALITY in the breed."
> 
> Um, then how about you stop THREATENING to breed completely unproven and untrained TWO year olds if someone won't pay your outrageously inflated price?!


I've seen MANY "breeders" who think that bloodlines are everything and that their breeding horses (and dogs) don't have to _do_ anything but have good names in their pedigrees. Unfortunately, even good horses can throw bad progeny.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Poor thing. :-( Just the way he's riding her makes me cringe.

ARABIAN MARE


----------



## Tianimalz

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Poor thing. :-( Just the way he's riding her makes me cringe.
> 
> ARABIAN MARE


Oh jeez the poor thing.... I wish I had the money to take her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You and me both, Tianimalz. :-(


----------



## SunnyDraco

She looks very young, and they guy on her back has his stirrups way too short! It also looks like they are forcing her nose in the air, do they think this is how they should carry themselves?!? Poor little girl, dumb owners.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Poor thing. :-( Just the way he's riding her makes me cringe.
> 
> ARABIAN MARE


Not that it makes it any better, but I think thats a bitless bridle (i'm not wearing my glasses so not sure!) so at least he probably isn't sawing on her mouth, but nevertheless it must be painful for her neck


----------



## Tianimalz

Misty'sGirl said:


> Not that it makes it any better, but I think thats a bitless bridle (i'm not wearing my glasses so not sure!) so at least he probably isn't sawing on her mouth, but nevertheless it must be painful for her neck


Looks like just a halter and some rope to me, the little mare looks so well mannered and patient under all that bad handling. I really do wish I could take her.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

It always kills me to see ads like that and know that I can't help


----------



## BarrelBunny

LOL I LOVE this thread!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: here's a good one that I just found!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rawl - Gypsy Vanner Horse Buckskin Filly 

Price:	$1,000
Breed:	Gypsy Vanner
Gender:	Filly
Color:	Buckskin
Markings:	jumping
Foal Date:	2/5/1998
Height:	13.2 (hh)
Weight:	67
Temperament:	2 (1=Calm, 10=Hot)
Disciplines:	N/A
Attributes:	All-Around Champion
Registration:	N/A
Coggin Tested:	Yes - Expiration Date: 1/1/1900
Sire:	N/A
Dam:	N/A
Contact:	Contact Via Email
Number:	N/A
Website:	N/A
Location:	XXXXXXX, XX

Description:	Do you want a stallion to be part of your family ? A stallion that all the family can have fun with one all the family can ride safe to put your children on bareback can be climbed on by beginner from a bucket in the field take out for the day with the family loads himself onto a trailer comes into the house has been known to produce more filly foals than colts. this is the best horses one can ever find. if interested mail back as soon as possible.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since when is a filly a stallion?? I didn't know that jumping was a marking! ...and buckskin? Really? ...not to mention that the poor horse is only 67 pounds... Nice expiration date on the coggins test, too! :rofl: No comment on the description :rofl:


----------



## BellaMFT

BarrelBunny said:


> LOL I LOVE this thread!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: here's a good one that I just found!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Rawl - Gypsy Vanner Horse Buckskin Filly
> 
> Price: $1,000
> Breed: Gypsy Vanner
> Gender: Filly
> Color: Buckskin
> Markings: jumping
> Foal Date: 2/5/1998
> Height: 13.2 (hh)
> Weight: 67
> Temperament: 2 (1=Calm, 10=Hot)
> Disciplines: N/A
> Attributes: All-Around Champion
> Registration: N/A
> Coggin Tested: Yes - Expiration Date: 1/1/1900
> Sire: N/A
> Dam: N/A
> Contact: Contact Via Email
> Number: N/A
> Website: N/A
> Location: XXXXXXX, XX
> 
> Description: Do you want a stallion to be part of your family ? A stallion that all the family can have fun with one all the family can ride safe to put your children on bareback can be climbed on by beginner from a bucket in the field take out for the day with the family loads himself onto a trailer comes into the house has been known to produce more filly foals than colts. this is the best horses one can ever find. if interested mail back as soon as possible.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Since when is a filly a stallion?? I didn't know that jumping was a marking! ...and buckskin? Really? ...not to mention that the poor horse is only 67 pounds... Nice expiration date on the coggins test, too! :rofl: No comment on the description :rofl:


:think:wow! I thought the ad I seen for a stallion that was recently gelded was bad.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

I've seen that horse advertised many times. Scammers are ignorant apparently.


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^These scammers don't even try to put up a decent ad. But it has to make you wonder about the people who fall for these ads.


----------



## VanillaBean

Markings: jumping ???? What _does_ this mean?


----------



## musicalmarie1

*Mini*

Another head scratcher from Craigslist. Title just said "mini"

mini gelding - $100
he is 10 years old, 
32 inches, 
This is not a pony for children, he does ride but needs work, could be a good cart or kids pony with work.


Let me point something out. 
This is *not* a pony for children, he does ride but needs work (who could ride him except a child?) , could be a good cart or *kids pony* with work (wait... I thought this wasn't a pony for children? which is it??).


----------



## Sweeney Road

*wanted stallion free for this spring - $1 (auburn)*

Date: 2012-03-10, 4:45PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
am looking for a arabian,morgan,saddlebred,andalusian,friesian,warmblood,dale,welsh cob,hackney,cleveland,draft?,lusitano,alter real,indian bred,quarter horse?,paso?,hunter.cob,hack,
almost eny thing just i would like to see pics and more of the stallion just email me pics my mare is a arabian and i have a 13years old daughter whos dream is for her horse to have a baby i do not want to pay because its hard enough paying for the hay and grain my pikky horse will eat my mare is 6 almost 7 years old and shes almost 15.1 shes a pure bred spanish arabian by E.S Numero Uno please email me if you have i stallion i would like to brred to but i do not have a trailier and i live in auburn on 304th street i do not want a agressive stallion and this stallion must have aleast one foal on the ground a healthy one i do not want eny stallion messing up my mare

(From CL)

Yeah, um, ok.


----------



## GypsyRose

:shock::shock::shock: WOW!!!! :shock::shock::shock: REALLY? So you want me to bring my well bred non aggressive stallion to you to breed to your mare for free? And you don't want your precious mare to get anything from my stallion? And what guarantees are you going to give me on your mares breeding health, and what if she kicks my stallion? 

I mean really, if you can't afford the cost of hay to feed your picky eater, what makes you think you can afford to feed 2 picky eaters! Sounds to me like someone is just trying to shut up their spoiled freaking rotten kid!


----------



## Tianimalz

Sweeney Road said:


> *wanted stallion free for this spring - $1 (auburn)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-10, 4:45PM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> am looking for a arabian,morgan,saddlebred,andalusian,friesian,warmblood,dale,welsh cob,hackney,cleveland,draft?,lusitano,alter real,indian bred,quarter horse?,paso?,hunter.cob,hack,
> almost eny thing just i would like to see pics and more of the stallion just email me pics my mare is a arabian and i have a 13years old daughter whos dream is for her horse to have a baby i do not want to pay because its hard enough paying for the hay and grain my pikky horse will eat my mare is 6 almost 7 years old and shes almost 15.1 shes a pure bred spanish arabian by E.S Numero Uno please email me if you have i stallion i would like to brred to but i do not have a trailier and i live in auburn on 304th street i do not want a agressive stallion and this stallion must have aleast one foal on the ground a healthy one i do not want eny stallion messing up my mare
> 
> (From CL)
> 
> Yeah, um, ok.



Everyone has a right to dream big :rofl:


----------



## Sweeney Road

Sweeney Road said:


> *wanted stallion free for this spring - $1 (auburn)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-10, 4:45PM PST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> am looking for a arabian,morgan,saddlebred,andalusian,friesian,warmblood,dale,welsh cob,hackney,cleveland,draft?,lusitano,alter real,indian bred,quarter horse?,paso?,hunter.cob,hack,
> almost eny thing just i would like to see pics and more of the stallion just email me pics my mare is a arabian and i have a 13years old daughter whos dream is for her horse to have a baby i do not want to pay because its hard enough paying for the hay and grain my pikky horse will eat my mare is 6 almost 7 years old and shes almost 15.1 shes a pure bred spanish arabian by E.S Numero Uno please email me if you have i stallion i would like to brred to but i do not have a trailier and i live in auburn on 304th street i do not want a agressive stallion and this stallion must have aleast one foal on the ground a healthy one i do not want eny stallion messing up my mare
> 
> (From CL)
> 
> Yeah, um, ok.


A concerned CL reader wrote a reply to this ad:

*RE: wanted free stallion for spring*

Date: 2012-03-10, 6:02PM PST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
So let me get this straight... you can barely afford the one you have, so the most logical thing you could think of was to breed her to create another one you can't afford to feed? And you have the crazy *** expectation that anyone with one of the breeds you mentioned would be stupid/desperate enough to breed their stallion to your mare... for free? And so far as your ad goes, you are not worried about how you are going to not only feed a pregnant mare, let alone pay for all the vet costs to maintain a pregnant mare, and god forbid something happen during the pregnancy or birth... you are more concerned with how you "do not want eny stallion messing up my mare". And for the record lady (I'm being generous with the term 'lady' here) responsible stallion owners are more concerned with what your run of the mill dime a dozen backyard playground of a mare will do to their stallion (or give to their stallion) than you need to be concerned with their stallion messing up your mare. I'm sure your child, under your wonderful guidance, will experience childbirth on her own accord in a few years 
__________________________________________________________

I'm still mulling over the audacity of someone who not only wants a free stallion service, but expects the owner of the stallion to trailer said stallion to the writer's mare, AND expects photos of the stallion AND wants to make sure that the stallion's already produced at least one live foal.

Yeah, um, ok.


----------



## PaintCowgirl

Not horse but a FLYING cow! 


wtb baby calfs 2012-03-10, 9:30PM EST

I am looking for a few baby hefer calfs or just winged calfs send me a few pics of what you have thanks 502-301-9426
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Sweeney Road said:


> I'm sure your child, under your wonderful guidance, will experience childbirth on her own accord in a few years.


:rofl:


----------



## lilbit11011

Very nice Stallion, ATHLETIC,OUTSTANDING ENDURANCE, and has a fantastic disposition! LFG. Live Cover. $5 mare care.$50 Booking fee to hold your spot. Book Now.



Thought this one sounded odd....correct me if I am wrong though. I don't have experience in breeding horses and never plan on breeding my mare.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

lilbit11011 said:


> Very nice Stallion, ATHLETIC,OUTSTANDING ENDURANCE, and has a fantastic disposition! LFG. Live Cover. $5 mare care.$50 Booking fee to hold your spot. Book Now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this one sounded odd....correct me if I am wrong though. I don't have experience in breeding horses and never plan on breeding my mare.


Doesn't seem odd to me...unless the stallion is not worth it.


----------



## TimWhit91

we have a dark bay stud for breeding he has threw 3 colored paint babies and we do have pics of one or 4 of them when he usually thows 3 colored paints is when he breeds a paint horse and he is half way broke his personallity is great he dont bit, kick, buck, rear, comes right to you, can walk him past a mare and doesent throw a huge fit, and is a very nice stud he's fast quick smart quick to learn doesent get in fences he's a very great stud willing to make a trade as a stud fee or some in your budget area so you can afford it or make payments call me at 208-278-5490 stud does not leave our place you'll have to bring your mare and hay for her it's just the family rule botton left pic. is one of his babies sorry the pics. are up side down




























just...wow


----------



## Misty'sGirl

> Black and white tobiano *geilding*


I've always wanted a geilding. Geldings are so last season. :wink:


----------



## tlkng1

TimWhit91 said:


> we have a dark bay stud for breeding he has threw 3 colored paint babies and we do have pics of one or 4 of them when he usually thows 3 colored paints is when he breeds a paint horse and he is half way broke his personallity is great he dont bit, kick, buck, rear, comes right to you, can walk him past a mare and doesent throw a huge fit, and is a very nice stud he's fast quick smart quick to learn doesent get in fences he's a very great stud willing to make a trade as a stud fee or some in your budget area so you can afford it or make payments call me at 208-278-5490 stud does not leave our place you'll have to bring your mare and hay for her it's just the family rule botton left pic. is one of his babies sorry the pics. are up side down


That entire ad made me seasick.....geez.


----------



## tlkng1

PaintCowgirl said:


> Not horse but a FLYING cow!
> 
> 
> wtb baby calfs 2012-03-10, 9:30PM EST
> 
> I am looking for a few baby hefer calfs or just winged calfs send me a few pics of what you have thanks 502-301-9426
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am making the assumption that was supposed to be "weaned" calves?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

hmmm a gentling horse..... wow..
BEAUTIFUL MARE AND GENTLING


----------



## SunnyDraco

BarrelracingArabian said:


> hmmm a gentling horse..... wow..
> BEAUTIFUL MARE AND GENTLING


What about this part:
"BOTH HORSES ARE GREAT WITH KIDS, HORSE TRAILING"

:lol:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

BarrelracingArabian said:


> hmmm a gentling horse..... wow..
> BEAUTIFUL MARE AND GENTLING


Wow! That "gentling" is gorgeous!
Even though their ad has issues, it's nice to see horses that at least seen well-taken care of. It seems the worst ads are generally for the poorest horses.


----------



## SunnyDraco

TimWhit91 said:


> we have a dark bay stud for breeding *he has threw 3 colored paint babies* and we do have pics of one or 4 of them when he *usually thows 3 colored paints is when he breeds a paint horse* and he is half way broke his personallity is great he dont bit, kick, buck, rear, comes right to you, can walk him past a mare and doesent throw a huge fit, and is a very nice stud he's fast quick smart quick to learn doesent get in fences he's a very great stud willing to make a trade as a stud fee or some in your budget area so you can afford it or make payments call me at 208-278-5490 stud does not leave our place you'll have to bring your mare and hay for her it's just the family rule botton left pic. is one of his babies sorry the pics. are up side down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just...wow


What is so special about this boy that he is the one responsible for producing pinto babies when bred to paints?!? :lol:


----------



## doubleopi

SunnyDraco said:


> What is so special about this boy that he is the one responsible for producing pinto babies when bred to paints?!? :lol:


I hate when mare owners say this too! Aw, she throws paint (or cream or dun)...but only when bred to the right stallion. No duh.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What is up with this horse's knees?! :shock: In the last two pics, his knees looks REALLY funky! Not seeing what makes him stallion material, either.

Thoroughbred Stallion 4 sale

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This one isn't dumb...I just can't figure out what color that horse is!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/2896499483.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I posted this filly last month, but when I posted her before, they were saying she was 18 months...now they're saying she's a 2yo.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/2886261677.html


----------



## Piaffe

SunnyDraco said:


> What is so special about this boy that he is the one responsible for producing pinto babies when bred to paints?!? :lol:


Well is he _also_ special because...

*he is half way broke
* his personallity is great 
*he don't bit, kick, buck, rear
*comes right to you
*can walk him past a mare and doesent throw a huge fit

He is pretty much the perfect stud:lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

DraftyAiresMum--looks extremly over at the knee?? annd his feet need serious work! Agree with the not needing to be a stallion though. 
The other horse seems to be turning grey.


----------



## Piaffe

This one isn't dumb...I just can't figure out what color that horse is!

6 Year Old Ranch Gelding


*I think he is just greying out... *


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Interesting!  I've just never seen a colored horse (meaning a horse other than black) going grey before.


----------



## amp23

The grey's coloring is really cool looking! His back legs also look weird to me, he's kind of camped under (I think that's the term I'm thinking of?). Cute horse though


----------



## Piaffe

It looks like he is in that horrible red clay type of dirt so he may be somewhat stained too...


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Interesting!  I've just never seen a colored horse (meaning a horse other than black) going grey before.


I have known many. My mom bred two grey Arabian mares to a black QH (he was a heterozygous black) and right back to him on their foal heats. Got two fillies the first year, one black and one sorrel. The next year yielded two chestnut colts. All four went grey like their mothers. I had started a thread about one of the mares and her third foal from being bred to another red based grey Arabian stallion. The mare and all three of her foals were born sorrel/chestnut before turning grey. I have lots of pictures showing their greying out process. Take a look if you want (in post #7, you see what a dark chestnut looks like greying out). http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/homozygous-grey-vs-heterozygous-grey-pic-109504/


----------



## Evansk

*ANYONE WANT TO BUY A ZEBRA?!*


*Zebra male - $4000 (Fairfield Tx)*

Date: 2012-03-11, 10:20PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


This is a legal animal sale. For sale is a 4 1/2 year old male zebra named Zuess. He is very calm and will come up to you when you bring him treats. He will not eat out of your hand, but I think that he would if you worked with him regularly. He comes with his best friend a minature male donkey if you want him. If interested call 903 390 8949


Location: Fairfield Tx
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Evansk

*For Sale: A Registered American Quarter Horse & American Paint Horse - $800 ((Caddo Mills))*

Date: 2012-03-11, 7:35PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



We have For Sale:
1 *Male Gilding* Quarter Horse
He was born June 2, 2004 is about 15-17 hands high. He is NOT broke yet. He will take a Bridal & bit also will allow a Saddle to be placed on his back. He has Never been ridden. We have his Papers
Also for Sale:
1 Female Paint
She was born March 1st, 2006 She is about 14-16 hands high. She is NOT broke yet. She will take a Bridal & bit also will allow a Saddle to be placed on his back. She has Never been ridden. We have her Papers
We are asking $800.00 for both or best offer.
Please Call for more info or to set a time to come look at them. They are Pickup ONLY and are in the Caddo Mills, TX area.
Call: 469-853-4258 as for Brian Jones

These Gildings seem to be showing up all over the place!


----------



## Tianimalz

Oh oh!! I wanna buy a zebra!!


----------



## BarrelBunny

Bud
XXXXXX, XXXXX
Breed:	Quarter Horse	Sex:	Gelding
Color:	Bay	Birth Date:	Jan 1, 2010
Height:	14.1 hh	Weight:	0.0 lbs
Registry:	N/A	Reg. #:	N/A
Markings: none
Temperament:

3 / 10

Additional Comments:
His 2nd birthday was Jan. 1
Bay colored 2 year old gelding who has Hancock bloodlines & all dark hooves.

BUT NO, he is not registered. And there is not a way of getting him papered.

YES! he is already a gelding! He has a very recent negative Coggins Test - a $30 value & good for a year!

This guy is built like a bulldog. He is already widechested and has great hip muscles. No he is not broke to ride, ... but has recently wore a sircingle & has had a saddle on a couple of times last year.

"Bud" is halter broke to lead and really a sweet heart. Walks up to you in the pen and pasture and can be your best friend!!

Does NOT have any bad habits - just ready for a new family! Or I will trade for a pony about 12.5 HH - doesn't have to be broke.

Call XXX-XXX-XXXX. Leave your number if I don't answer because we don't have caller i.d.! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOL I have no comment for that. The horse sure does have a wide chest! :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Evansk said:


> *For Sale: A Registered American Quarter Horse & American Paint Horse - $800 ((Caddo Mills))*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-11, 7:35PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 
> We have For Sale:
> 1 *Male Gilding* Quarter Horse
> He was born June 2, 2004 is about 15-17 hands high. He is NOT broke yet. He will take a Bridal & bit also will allow a Saddle to be placed on his back. He has Never been ridden. We have his Papers
> Also for Sale:
> 1 Female Paint
> She was born March 1st, 2006 She is about 14-16 hands high. She is NOT broke yet. She will take a Bridal & bit also will allow a Saddle to be placed on his back. She has Never been ridden. We have her Papers
> We are asking $800.00 for both or best offer.
> Please Call for more info or to set a time to come look at them. They are Pickup ONLY and are in the Caddo Mills, TX area.
> Call: 469-853-4258 as for Brian Jones
> 
> These Gildings seem to be showing up all over the place!


Wow...that's quite a height range on those horses!

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay, so this one made me laugh. 

First of all, he's AQHA (which, if I'm not mistaken, refers to the American Quarter Horse *Association*...meaning a breed registry)...but he's grade. Pick one. He can't be both!

Secondly, why the heck is this poor little thing still a stud colt! I would hope it's merely because his family jewels have yet to make an appearance and NOT because they think him even remotely suitable to breed.

AQHA STUD COLT

AQHA STUD COLT - $800 (QUEEN CREEK)

Date: 2012-03-12, 5:34PM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

2011 modle AQHA grade stud colt, needs to go ASAP! contact ashley for more info 

Location: QUEEN CREEK
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wow...that's quite a height range on those horses!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Okay, so this one made me laugh.
> 
> First of all, he's AQHA (which, if I'm not mistaken, refers to the American Quarter Horse *Association*...meaning a breed registry)...but he's grade. Pick one. He can't be both!
> 
> Secondly, why the heck is this poor little thing still a stud colt! I would hope it's merely because his family jewels have yet to make an appearance and NOT because they think him even remotely suitable to breed.
> 
> AQHA STUD COLT
> 
> AQHA STUD COLT - $800 (QUEEN CREEK)
> 
> Date: 2012-03-12, 5:34PM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 2011 modle AQHA grade stud colt, needs to go ASAP! contact ashley for more info
> 
> Location: QUEEN CREEK
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



Yeah, an 8" difference is a wide range to list a horse's height. 

On the oxymoron of combining AQHA with grade, it happens more than it should. I have also seen a worse ad for yearling grade colts. It was about a year ago that I had found a Craigslist ad for several yearling colts. They had stated that they were purebred Arabians but could not be registered. On top of that, they suggested in their ad that you should consider not gelding them so you can produce your own crossbred grade horses in the future :shock::shock:


----------



## MicKey73

2011 modle AQHA grade stud colt, needs to go ASAP! Contact ashley for more info 

I love, love love when they call a horse's year of birth it's model year. Like a car. Or fine wine. Did all 2011 models come with great personalities? And the 2009's are known for their speed?


----------



## Misty'sGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> 2011 modle AQHA grade stud colt, needs to go ASAP! contact ashley for more info


I hope someone gelds him asap, I thought the pic was of a Shetland :?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Autocorrect? :lol: Must proofread your typing before posting:
Farrier and Trainer


Scary trailer :shock:
Pony trailer


Ummm, okay :-|
Project Horse wanted


> The top right is of a gelding i took swimming.
> The bottom left is of the same mare and i layed her down
> The top right is of a gelding i trained and i took swimming
> The bottom right is of the same gelding that i took hunting


Wait a minute, that does not match your pictures! Is it the mare or the gelding that is on the top left? You never said :twisted:


And this person that wants to buy a mini? Not very particular are they? As long as it is cheap? :lol:


> Looking to buy a mini!
> Doesn't need to be registered.
> Looking mostly for a mare, filly, colt or gelding!
> Looking for a fun family project!!
> Doesn't need to have any training! (not even halter broke!)
> Not looking to spend a lot of money.
> Contact with info and pictures!
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


I could not pass this one by :lol:


> Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally! Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee. More info
> well broke mare - $1500 (idahofalls)
> 
> Date: 2012-03-09, 10:47AM MST
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> I have a very well broke *cheasnut* mare that i have owned and raised she is 15 years and around 15 hands easy to be around good with her feet has very *good power steering*. she has also been raised and used around livestock on ranch is very cowey has been hazed on and rode in posse 208-360-1991 please no e-mails
> 
> Location: idahofalls
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


A Miniature Icelandic? :think:
sweet little mini icelanic mare


----------



## Piaffe

Hehe...A Quarter Mile with Arabic 

Quarter Mile with Arabic


----------



## MicKey73

Piaffe said:


> Hehe...A Quarter Mile with Arabic
> 
> Quarter Mile with Arabic


 
So, ya think the ESTATE they are moving from is the land with the trailer and huge pile of trash on it? Too bad they can't take their noble bilingual steed to the next estate....;-)

But the horse is pretty cute, not that they say anything about him/her.


----------



## GypsyRose

nice looking horse, I would have his front feet checked out he looks a bit loooong in the toe, but you can keep the saddle! Did you see that? It looks like a Mexican saddle with the huge horn but the thing that really caught my attention was how far back the stirrups are! How can anyone ride like that?


----------



## SunnyDraco

No, I do not NEED a 1/2 draft... 

you need a 1\2 draft



> I need to sale my 1\2 drafts They are Belgian and quarter. The first is a 5yr old 16 hand buckskin he is a babysitter but can get up and chase cows when asked he has a lot of miles put on him most have been chasing cows on the dessert and the forest . 70-5 year olds have rode him. $2250 is price on him, Next is a coming 4year old *he is sorrow* and 17 hands tall and very athletic for his size he has 30 plus days on him and has been on cattle drives did great. I love to ride him $2000 is the price on him. Last is a weanling she going to be one in July she *looks like a blond Belgian* like her mom $1000 please call 3nine0-5nine04.


----------



## happy123

american saddle horse
They want 3k for an 11 yo horse that has never been ridden? x.x


----------



## SunnyDraco

happy123 said:


> american saddle horse
> They want 3k for an 11 yo horse that has never been ridden? x.x


Not 11, *he is 21 years old*. And $3000 as a "rehoming fee"?!? :shock:
I guess being a stallion is what makes him worth his weight in gold?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I have seen the "sorrow" horses for sale around here too.
That and guildings....


----------



## Susan Crumrine

SunnyDraco said:


> Not 11, *he is 21 years old*. And $3000 as a "rehoming fee"?!? :shock:
> I guess being a stallion is what makes him worth his weight in gold?


No it's because a dog can lead him...:lol:


----------



## happy123

Wow I'm sad.... I was 10 years off xD
You mean to tell me it's not 2002 anymore?




Susan Crumrine said:


> No it's because a dog can lead him


xD I saw that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This ad makes me cringe every time I read it. Not a horse for sale ad, but related.

Horseback rides (trail)

I really want to email this person and ask if they're insured. And the nerve! "You feed my horses and I'll let you ride them once for an hour."

ETA: That last statement may seem a little harsh. Let me explain. I board at a barn that does dude string rides. Heck, one of my best friends LEADS the dude string rides. Yes, these rides are $35 per hour, per person. HOWEVER, this is a business, not some random person hitting up the people on Craigslist for feed in trade for rides.


----------



## sabowin

horse

Punctuation is your friend. Take a breath! Oh, and the horse bucks now and again.  Text of the ad:

"i got horse for sale its green broke she stand and lets you saddle her has a problem with putting a bridle on her even a hackamore an she bucks every now and again call me 5414108978 can send pics"


----------



## happy123

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This ad makes me cringe every time I read it. Not a horse for sale ad, but related.
> 
> Horseback rides (trail)
> 
> I really want to email this person and ask if they're insured. And the nerve! "You feed my horses and I'll let you ride them once for an hour."
> 
> ETA: That last statement may seem a little harsh. Let me explain. I board at a barn that does dude string rides. Heck, one of my best friends LEADS the dude string rides. Yes, these rides are $35 per hour, per person. HOWEVER, this is a business, not some random person hitting up the people on Craigslist for feed in trade for rides.


I saw this one and I thought "Think of the trouble this lady is going to be in when one of her precious pony's spooks and bucks some random person off x.x"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My sentiments EXACTLY, happy123!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Dontcha wanna moon me?

No I wanna geld you....
Sorry if this is someone's favorite stallion but his back is O-O.....
I guess I don't know anything, he produced ROM....
Must be a case of he produces better than he is...

Dontcha Wanna Moon Me


----------



## amp23

And his breeding fee is less for unregistered mares? Shouldnt it be the other way around?


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^unfortunately I have seen this a lot where they charge less for unregistered mares or for cross breeds.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Susan Crumrine said:


> Dontcha wanna moon me?
> 
> No I wanna geld you....
> Sorry if this is someone's favorite stallion but his back is O-O.....
> I guess I don't know anything, he produced ROM....
> Must be a case of he produces better than he is...
> 
> Dontcha Wanna Moon Me


Why, oh why, do people use such crappy pictures to try to advertise their horses? When I had horses to sell, they were bathed, dried, groomed and pictured on a lead line with a clean background in daylight. I won't even post pictures of my girl now who is not for sale on the Proper Cob page on FB because she is rarely as clean as the horses they show on there (one of the HUGE disadvantages of having a mostly white horse).


----------



## smrobs

^^I don't really think it's the pictures. Even if he were cleaned up and squared up on nice ground, he would still be fugly.



> He has produced Rom and point earners and has taken Superior in Most Colorful at Halter.


This right here tells me that a couple of his foals got lucky and took after their mommas...then were fortunate enough to have a good trainer that got the most out of them.

Or, they were superior in "most colorful at halter" classes like their daddy.


----------



## BellaMFT

http://javascript<b></b>:openScript('index.php?nid=389&search=&ssid=19610876#1',1024,686)


> FREE
> FREE 15 yr old Bay Mare
> 
> Free Bay mare, she will have to go to a home where she will be a pasture pal.. She has a bad hip and CANNOT be ridden or bred.. I need her to go to a good home where she will be taken care of and not neglected..


WOW if they are so worried about her perhaps they should keep her. Free horse for you to feed because I don't want too. She's not worth anything except to look at. Hum......I feel bad for this horse.


----------



## SunnyDraco

BellaMFT said:


> http://javascript<b></b>:openScript('index.php?nid=389&search=&ssid=19610876#1',1024,686)
> WOW if they are so worried about her perhaps they should keep her. Free horse for you to feed because I don't want too. She's not worth anything except to look at. Hum......I feel bad for this horse.


If she is in such bad shape, why is the picture of two mares with foals?


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Piaffe

BellaMFT said:


> http://javascript<b></b>:openScript('index.php?nid=389&search=&ssid=19610876#1',1024,686)
> WOW if they are so worried about her perhaps they should keep her. Free horse for you to feed because I don't want too. She's not worth anything except to look at. Hum......I feel bad for this horse.





SunnyDraco said:


> If she is in such bad shape, why is the picture of two mares with foals?




I don't think this is a bad ad at all. I know many people that have taken free horses to use ONLY as companions. And with free horses you always have to worry about shady people so I don't see anything wrong with them having some stipulations. Her last foaling could have possibly gone badly and she was injured in some way which is why they are now saying she isn't safe to ride or breed. Would you rather them say she is sound to ride/breed and lie? The horse looks like it's well taken care of from those pics and I am not sure why this ad is so horrible. Maybe I overlooked something?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Piaffe said:


> I don't think this is a bad ad at all. I know many people that have taken free horses to use ONLY as companions. And with free horses you always have to worry about shady people so I don't see anything wrong with them having some stipulations. Her last foaling could have possibly gone badly and she was injured in some way which is why they are now saying she isn't safe to ride or breed. Would you rather them say she is sound to ride/breed and lie? The horse looks like it's well taken care of from those pics and I am not sure why this ad is so horrible. Maybe I overlooked something?


I think the point is, they want someone else to care for their horse that cannot be ridden or bred. She could have continuous vet bills associated with her injury. With the current market with all the free or nearly free, young, sound horses, they are not likely going to find someone to fork food and care into an injured mare that you can only look at. Best would be if they kept their injured horse so they can make sure she is well cared for. Be a companion to their horses who she is already familiar with. IMO


----------



## BellaMFT

Piaffe said:


> I don't think this is a bad ad at all. I know many people that have taken free horses to use ONLY as companions. And with free horses you always have to worry about shady people so I don't see anything wrong with them having some stipulations. Her last foaling could have possibly gone badly and she was injured in some way which is why they are now saying she isn't safe to ride or breed. Would you rather them say she is sound to ride/breed and lie? The horse looks like it's well taken care of from those pics and I am not sure why this ad is so horrible. Maybe I overlooked something?


My thought is that they should think about keeping her as a pasture pet if they are worried about her. You can't guaranty that someone isn't going to try to ride her or breed her.


----------



## Piaffe

She is free...lol . Like I said I have known many people in the current market that have taken free companion horses and have been happy with them. It seems like if they feel they can't afford her the *BEST* option _would_ be to give her away to someone that could....? JMO  I don't see anything farfetched about giving an unsound horse away for free.


----------



## BellaMFT

^^^I agree there is nothing far fetching in giving away an unsound horse. But they should be aware that people will most likely take her and ride her any way or turn around an sell her. I know people that look for free horses then put them back on the market for a few hundred dollars. They might get lucky and find some one who wants to feed a pasture pet. I wish her the best of luck.  I still think the only way to guaranty that she has a good home is to keep her. IMO IDk perhaps I am wrong.  I hope so for the mare's sake.


----------



## SunnyDraco

No pictures, whole ad:


> bay gelding for sale Annalee Reed rode last year I really like this horse but well went out so i needed to sell 3500.00 and paint stud colt 3000.00 , buckskin mare, paint mare and goats long hair 19 years sorrel gelding this horse travels out anybody can ride 208-201-****
> 
> Location: Ririe
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Not horses, but this caught my attention, and it is rabbit manure for sale 
Did You Promise Her a Rose Garden

And the non-vet-preg checks strike again :shock:
Preg check your goats/sheep/pigs etc.


> I have a non imaging ultrasound machine, and can get positive or negative results on all farm animals, dogs included!
> $25 farm call
> $8 a head
> Call julie @ 509-828-**** or email thru this ad
> Thank you!
> 
> Location: N. Idaho/E WA
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


Why would you cross a TW with a Draft?

Registered Tennesse Draft Cross
From the AD: 


> Needs a home that they will ride him all day


:shock:


----------



## GypsyRose

Not sure why you would cross those breeds, but I would bring that guy home in a heart beat! Especially at that price!


----------



## SunnyDraco

GypsyRose said:


> Not sure why you would cross those breeds, but I would bring that guy home in a heart beat! Especially at that price!


He is quite a looker, especially in the second picture 
I wonder how old he is? One of my pet peeves in horse ads, never posting their age :twisted:


----------



## MicKey73

I agree with Gypsy, he's a looker. (At least from what I can see on my cell phone lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

SunnyDraco said:


> Why would you cross a TW with a Draft?
> 
> Registered Tennesse Draft Cross
> From the AD:
> 
> :shock:


 
Something looks very off with his hind legs,but I agree he sure is a looker color/chrome wise:wink:


----------



## smrobs

It's hard to say with the small pictures, but I think the off look on his hind end might just be how he was standing.

I think that guy is quite stunning, actually. I wonder if he's gaited...


----------



## Derry girl

Just seen this, not only does it not make sense and they can't decide what height the horse is they cant even spell the name of the breed!!

14.2hh connemare/not a horse /pony /gelding/mare 
14.1hh connemare , with maners to burn! Must sell!


----------



## neonpony

Susan Crumrine said:


> Dontcha wanna moon me?
> 
> No I wanna geld you....
> Sorry if this is someone's favorite stallion but his back is O-O.....
> I guess I don't know anything, he produced ROM....
> Must be a case of he produces better than he is...
> 
> Dontcha Wanna Moon Me


I think this is more a case of "OMG he has spots!!! He's purdy and needs to keep his balls, even though most ski resorts have mountains with less slope than his back!"


----------



## missnashvilletime

neonpony said:


> I think this is more a case of "OMG he has spots!!! He's purdy and needs to keep his balls, even though most ski resorts have mountains with less slope than his back!"


Totally agree, also I would like to add; I have NEVER seen a stallion who has a different stud fee for registered vs. unregistered mares...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

neonpony said:


> I think this is more a case of "OMG he has spots!!! He's purdy and needs to keep his balls, even though most ski resorts have mountains with less slope than his back!"


That just made me snort. lol


----------



## CLaPorte432

> Why would you cross a TW with a Draft?


I don't know but I like him! He's beautiful and looks like he's quite tall.



> Dontcha Wanna Moon Me


OMG, He's hideous! That first picture is horrible. Why would anyone post that online? DELETE, DELETE, DELETE!!! GELD, GELD, GELD!!!


----------



## Kelli

I just saw a Craigslist ad here in Oklahoma for a "little filly colt"....hmmm interesting.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love this. Not a horse for sale ad, but related.

It's a very rare saddle that is apparently worth $2500, but they won't tell you what brand it is or what makes it so rare. Looks like a decent saddle, but yeah, not worth $2500 just on looks alone.

Very Rare Saddle

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They make it sound like THEY are the ones riding the poor little thing! :shock:

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/2907135381.html


----------



## sabowin

Nor do they mention the fit to the horse OR rider... Of course, those aren't important, because your horse will just be happy about how gorgeous it is.


----------



## neonpony

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I love this. Not a horse for sale ad, but related.
> 
> It's a very rare saddle that is apparently worth $2500, but they won't tell you what brand it is or what makes it so rare. Looks like a decent saddle, but yeah, not worth $2500 just on looks alone.
> 
> Very Rare Saddle


Note the "Ministry". I have a feeling someone probably just donated their saddle, said it was rare and worth $2500, and got a nice tax write off. And now this poor, clueless ministry has to sell a probably not very rare at all saddle


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I bet you're right, neonpony. :-/


----------



## MicKey73

Although I don't know of a ministry who would publicly say something sucks...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road

MicKey73 said:


> Although I don't know of a ministry who would publicly say something sucks...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You know, I was thinking the very same thing! Although many of the younger people I know would say something like that without even thinking.


----------



## BellaMFT

missnashvilletime said:


> Totally agree, also I would like to add; I have NEVER seen a stallion who has a different stud fee for registered vs. unregistered mares...


I have seen it here pretty often. Here is an ad for a gypsy vanner stud.
$500.00 and up 
 GHA registered Gypsy Vanner @ stud


Here is another bad ad for a stallion. What makes him so great that he is still a stallion??










Private Treaty 
Appaloosa Stallion

Appaloosa Stallion sire service


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

missnashvilletime said:


> Totally agree, also I would like to add; I have NEVER seen a stallion who has a different stud fee for registered vs. unregistered mares...


I have not seen it with registered vs unregistered of the same breed, but it's not uncommon for charging less for mares of a different breed, at least in the Gypsy Horse world. Crossbreeds sell for significantly less than full-breeds so it makes sense to have a lower stud fee for those horses. Some people want crossbreeds for sporting/showing or for some a half-breed is as close to owning a Gypsy horse as they'll ever get due to their prices. Just sharing what I've heard and have known. When I was going to be getting a stud, his fee was going to be $200 less for non-gypsy mares. Just how it is.


----------



## SunnyDraco

It is also very common for Arabian stallions to offer less for crossbreeds. Because of the half Arab registry, any foal born from a purebred Arab is eligible to be registered no matter what the other horse is (registered or grade).


----------



## missnashvilletime

Yeah I have noticed that in gypsies and Arabs, but I've never seen it in Appaloosa, which is what that horse was....It's just weird to see it lol.


----------



## Poseidon

Fjord Belgian cross filly

What is this. 
*i have a 3 yr old 15 hand buckskin belgain fjord cross filly that is bred for a june baby. she is a very quiet easy going horse she was saddled and sat on a few times last fall she will be easy to break i was going to break her to drive she is a nice big built girl. she is easy to catch and loves to be petted. asking 1000 for her call xxx-xxx-xxxx*

First, who allows a Fjord/Belgian cross? wtf. Second, she's a bred 3 year old, probably to some other random breed too. *headdesk*


----------



## sabowin

Ooh, it's a rare bivalve horse! Flashy Paint

'Boo' is a beautiful 5 year old registered paint gelding. He would make an excellent 4-H horse. Boo can walk trot lope 2 track side pass. He is clam in an areana with others. He is an honest horse. Flashy and tall enough for eventing, but would look good western as well 15.3hh. Boo has excellent ground manners and has been easy to bath, clip and load. He is currently with his trainer in Madres OR. 





 Location: Madras OR
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## SunnyDraco

sabowin said:


> Ooh, it's a rare bivalve horse! Flashy Paint
> 
> 'Boo' is a beautiful 5 year old registered paint gelding. He would make an excellent 4-H horse. Boo can walk trot lope 2 track side pass. *He is clam in an areana with others*. He is an honest horse. Flashy and tall enough for eventing, but would look good western as well 15.3hh. Boo has excellent ground manners and has been easy to bath, clip and load. He is currently with his trainer in Madres OR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Madras OR
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


:rofl:

But seriously, I had a great little mare that was an absolute angel when you worked in an arena with others. Didn't matter what the other horses were doing, so long as they were in the arena. Now, if there was less than two horses, she was the opposite of angelic. I preferred my other mare, the one who was an angel working in an arena or trail ride with or without other horses around. Still wouldn't want a clam :wink:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

What does that mean when someone says, "He's an honest horse?" I have seen that many times. It hits me as either, "He's a horse. Really he is. Honest." or "He has never told a lie."


----------



## neonpony

SmallTownGypsy said:


> What does that mean when someone says, "He's an honest horse?" I have seen that many times. It hits me as either, "He's a horse. Really he is. Honest." or "He has never told a lie."


It's a pet peeve of mine when someone says that because I imagine the same thing. But it actually means he's basically not a jerk - he's not going to run out on jumps, or refuse things. Like, he's going to give you everything and try as hard as he can, not just as hard as he wants to


----------



## Fringe

APACHE IS A 20 YEAR OLD MARE THAT STANDS 13-2.SHE I A MIX OF TWH AND HACKME PONY.WELL GAITED RACKING HORSE.SHE HAS BEEN ROAD EVERY WHERE FROM HERE TO MISSOURI MANY TIMES.SHE STANDS FOR THE FERRIER ,LOADS ,BATHES AND ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE.SHE ALSO WAS BROKE TO PULL A CART,WITH A LITTLE REFRESHING SHE WOULD BE FINE.THIS IS MY NEPHEWS HORSE BUT HE JUST DOES NOT HAVE THE TIME OR INTEREST ANY MORE.SHE WILL ONLY GO TO SOMEONE THAT IS GOING TO GIVE HER A PERMANENT GOOD LOVING HOME.

A hackme pony? :lol:


----------



## Derry girl

Fringe said:


> APACHE IS A 20 YEAR OLD MARE THAT STANDS 13-2.SHE I A MIX OF TWH AND HACKME PONY.WELL GAITED RACKING HORSE.SHE HAS BEEN ROAD EVERY WHERE FROM HERE TO MISSOURI MANY TIMES.SHE STANDS FOR THE FERRIER ,LOADS ,BATHES AND ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE YOU WANT WITHOUT ANY TROUBLE.SHE ALSO WAS BROKE TO PULL A CART,WITH A LITTLE REFRESHING SHE WOULD BE FINE.THIS IS MY NEPHEWS HORSE BUT HE JUST DOES NOT HAVE THE TIME OR INTEREST ANY MORE.SHE WILL ONLY GO TO SOMEONE THAT IS GOING TO GIVE HER A PERMANENT GOOD LOVING HOME.


 
This ad actually hurt my brain to read lol have people never heard of proof reading something before theyd post it for the world to see!?


----------



## MicKey73

Derry girl said:


> This ad actually hurt my brain to read lol have people never heard of proof reading something before theyd post it for the world to see!?


 
Off topic,  but Derry Girl, I love your user name! Initially I thought it was a play on the spelling of 'Dairy' girl, like a country girl, but then I saw you are in Ireland and found that Derry is a city there. So anyway,,, love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Derry girl

Yip.. am a derry girl, kinda funny that I was actually a "dairy" girl once before lol ... just wondering though, hows it of topic..? is this thread still about stupid horse for sale ads?
I just meant about the spelling/grammer errors in the ad, never mind the silly things people write in these ads, it just ads insult to injury when theres spelling mistakes aswell lol


----------



## MicKey73

No, MY comment was off topic! YOU were just fine! I'm sorry :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Derry girl

awwrite haha I forgive ye lol :hug:


----------



## MicKey73

Derry girl said:


> awwrite haha I forgive ye lol :hug:


Hehe, you type in an accent even!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Derry girl

Do I lol I have a brutal accent, My das a townie and my ma's a country bumkin, so Iv a while mix of northern and donegal lol my boyfriend just sits n laughs at me at times when am talking! anyway .. this definley is of topic haha where u from ?


----------



## MicKey73

I'll PM ya, pretty sure people are cursing me right around now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Guys, that's the great thing about threads like this that have gone on so long. They tend to drift off topic and may stay that way for 2-3 pages, then they drift back LOL.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

smrobs said:


> Guys, that's the great thing about threads like this that have gone on so long. They tend to drift off topic and may stay that way for 2-3 pages, then they drift back LOL.


lol Yeah, head over to the "BLM" thread to see where things can go! :rofl:


----------



## Piaffe

butiful colt


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Gosh I am guilty of saying a horse is "honest".
It means he/she will never try to cheat you out of work.
An honest horse does the best he/she can with his training and abilities, all the time.


----------



## lilbit11011

Here is one that kinda irked me. It is from a HS. I am happy they are helping the horses. But, why advertise that they would be great for kids and then say they need more training??? Maybe I am just over reacting, but it seems that being a HS they would know better than that. It would be like adopting out a huge over active puppy to a first time dog owner that wants a 20 lb couch potato. 

The post leads me to believe that they are not broke or are green broke. They lead and load...so maybe good ground manners??? They could over time be trained and what-not, but why advertise them as such? I just don't see why they would think they would be "excellent" for kids. Any thoughts?

IN RESCUE- 2 QUARTER HORSE MARES, LIVING IN FOSTER CARE, READY FOR ADOPTION. THEY MUST BE ADOPTED TOGETHER.
HOPI & LADY ARE 4 YEARS OLD, IN GOOD HEALTH AND WEIGHT. SWEET GIRLS NEED FOREVER HOME. THEY ARE APPROXIMATELY 14.2 HANDS HIGH AND *WOULD MAKE EXCELLENT HORSES FOR CHILDREN. THEY NEED FURTHER TRAINING FOR RIDING*, BUT LEAD AND LOAD WELL, FOR INFORMATION, CALL xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
PLEASE HELP US!!!


----------



## dee

Maybe they think that based on the horses' temperament they would make good kids horses? Daughter has a coming three year old Morab that is as sweet as he can be. He loves to be petted and loved on by the kids - based on his temperament only, he might make a good kids horse...maybe - with a lot of training and wet blankets. I wouldn't claim anything like that in a "for sale" ad, though...


----------



## lilbit11011

dee said:


> Maybe they think that based on the horses' temperament they would make good kids horses? Daughter has a coming three year old Morab that is as sweet as he can be. He loves to be petted and loved on by the kids - based on his temperament only, he might make a good kids horse...maybe - with a lot of training and wet blankets. I wouldn't claim anything like that in a "for sale" ad, though...




I can see it if they have a stable temperament on the ground. But I was at a loss for them advertising them as "excellent for children". Over time.....maybe with training. But that seems to me not something you would claim on advertising the horse, especially a HS.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I think I have posted this stallion some time ago, but they just put up a new ad:


QH type Stallion Beautiful Blue Gray Dapple Crop_Out Paint

Pauncho is a 8 year old Handsom Dapple Blue Gray Roan, Bald Faced Crop Out Paint with fantastic QH Bloodlines,
Unfortuneatly he was *never Registered.* 
He carries Blue Valentine/Hanncock Blood on his Sire's Side, and was out of a Skootin Spook Bred Paint Mare.
He was started under saddle when he was a 4 year old but since then has had nothing done to him.

He does have manners and is not Pushy.

He needs to go back to the start and *begin all over with the bascics.*

He is a gentle minded guy who wants to please, he is a bit Timid but he is not mean. Can be a little hard to catch.

He has been in Hot Wire and White Tape since he was 3 years old and Respects it .

Keep him a Stallion and Turn out in Pasture this spring with *your good stock mares*, put some real cow working blood in some babies.

He has the old working bloodlines and would make a great Stock Horse in the Sorting Pens or the arena,

Geld him, and make a Saddle Horse out of him.

*He has common sense* that would make him a great Mtn Horse. Lead a pack String with him.


He is very Atleticly Built, is catty, and can move out.

This horse is not for BEGINNERS, or even INTERMEDIATE LEVEL RIDERS.
He needs to be with a VETRAN HORSEMAN that knows what they are doing ( his bloodlines dictate this fact)
If you are just a (SO CALLED LOOKER and HOOF KICKER and don't have the EXPERIANCE,) than don't waste my time.
If You are SERIOUS, and KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING with a horse of this kind than call me)

He will not go to some one that has not handled Stallions, hot, excitable, or inexperianced and true green broke horses.

He will *stand at stud untill sold or untill the summer*, so if you are interested in him as a stallion, either to buy him or breed to him, get him before summer. 
After that he *will be gelded* and put back under saddle. Then if he is put up for sale the *price will go up again*. 

Pauncho's first foal is on the ground as of March 16 she is a *light grey half medicine hat paint *filly with two dark eyes.
This filly is out of a Dapple Grey TB/QH cross mare.
*After seeing the quality that he is capable of throwing out of a grade mare the price has went back up*. He is worth every penny of what I am asking.


Come out and Meet Pauncho and see for your self.
I have posted a few pictures of him and will post a picture of his newly arrived filly when I recieve it.

I will send additional *newer pictures to who-ever is serious about buying or breeding to him.*


Priced at $ 800.00

Contact me thru this add 





Location: Sandpoint, Idaho
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

So he made a cute grade baby, price goes up. If he is gelded and worked under saddle later on, his price will go up. I don't think this stallion is going to sell any faster with a cute baby and a larger price tag :lol:	

And any one with good stock mares should look for a quality stallion that will improve their stock. 

And what color is the filly? Light grey foal, half medicine hat? Too bad a picture hasn't been posted of that yet :?


----------



## missnashvilletime

How is he a crop out QH if his mom was a paint?! QH doesn't register QH x paint the paint association does...also he's grade producing great babies out of grade mares? Well that's impressive! Lol he seems nice enough, he'd make a great grade gelding...


----------



## tlkng1

The way he goes on about the price I expected to see a price of $10K+....

$800?????? What was he "worth" before the foal? $450?


----------



## smrobs

Apparently they don't know the difference between breeding stock and crop out LOL.

And, can I just say *BLECH* to their weak butted, mean headed, straight backed, small footed, unkempt, fugly-*** stud?


----------



## PaintCowgirl

*appalosa mare horse - $300 (glenwood,wv)*

Date: 2012-03-13, 10:56AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
3 yr old appalosa mare rides good ,well mannered just a big pet ,been on trails 304-546-9896 



 Location: glenwood,wv
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests












PostingID: 2899753065

GREEEAT PICTURE


----------



## corgi

See if you can find a very important typo in this one! I laughed out loud!

Tennsess Walker

The mispelled title is amusing too.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

PaintCowgirl said:


> *appalosa mare horse - $300 (glenwood,wv)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-13, 10:56AM EDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 3 yr old appalosa mare rides good ,well mannered just a big pet ,been on trails 304-546-9896
> 
> 
> 
> Location: glenwood,wv
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2899753065
> 
> GREEEAT PICTURE


It almost flows right into your avatar picture! lol


----------



## OkieGal

Wth is he doing in that first picture? Proposing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

I guess that is what one does with a "genital" horse! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## waresbear

PaintCowgirl said:


> *appalosa mare horse - $300 (glenwood,wv)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-13, 10:56AM EDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 3 yr old appalosa mare rides good ,well mannered just a big pet ,been on trails 304-546-9896
> 
> 
> 
> Location: glenwood,wv
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PostingID: 2899753065
> 
> GREEEAT PICTURE


Just what I was looking for, a horse without a head. My life is now complete.


----------



## OkieGal

Hahaha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

corgi said:


> I guess that is what one does with a "genital" horse! LOLOLOLOL


And a "calm horse likes to be fooled with" :shock::shock:


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Gosh people, don't you proofread your ad? 
Genital horse that likes to be fooled with...hmmmm.


----------



## doubleopi

So not the dumbest...but strange pricing! I'm pretty sure it's supposed to be $1,999.99

Modern American Shetland Ponies

Beautiful modern and classic registered American Shetland ponies for sale. Prices start and $1,200.99, and go up. Ponies are gentle, friendly, and eager to learn. They are not broke to ride, but are ready to train. New foals start arriving in April, so would like to sell some to make room for new babies. Also have pony saddles for sale. These ponies would make excellent 4H projects. For more information, please call: (907) 745-4911 or (907) 355-4911.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

Just saw a ad a few days ago advertising "a 2 year old pony dead broke for kids to ride."


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Just saw a ad a few days ago advertising "a 2 year old pony dead broke for kids to ride."


People kill their horses and don't even know it. 
I've never met a 2 year old that was dead broke though I have seen five year old horses with several issues due to being considered broke at that age.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Nothing really dumb about this ad, but I think that horse is **** ugly.
TWHBEA Grandson of WGC Gen's Armed and Dangerous at Stud


----------



## SunnyDraco

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Nothing really dumb about this ad, but I think that horse is **** ugly.
> TWHBEA Grandson of WGC Gen's Armed and Dangerous at Stud


He isn't as ugly in the video... The pictures on the ad should be burned/destroyed/erased from history. I think that the pictures were taken at a terrible angle and then reduced the width while keeping the same height. :shock:

Is a cremello so special that any horse with two cream genes should be an automatic breeding animal? They make great geldings too :lol:


----------



## live2ride8

This add cracks me up... 

Bipolar horse


Slightly bipolar horse for sale. Beautiful (right out of a fairy tale) white, with one blue eye and one brown. Half Arabian/Half Quarter with papers. Freaks out over EVERYTHING. Birds, squirrels, leaves, bags (paper or plastic), cars, dogs, cats, grass, trees, tires, etc. Personality can shift from loving to murderous in about 1/10 of a second. Has biten (x1), has kicked (x1). Only selling to VERY competent rider/trainer. Ridable by people who enjoy roller costers - not preferrable for people who enjoy life. Must sign disclosure saying you are not suicidal prior to purchase. Selling because husband hates everything about this horse. Easy keeper. Please call ******* for more information.


----------



## tlkng1

live2ride8 said:


> This add cracks me up...
> 
> Bipolar horse
> 
> 
> Slightly bipolar horse for sale. Beautiful (right out of a fairy tale) white, with one blue eye and one brown. Half Arabian/Half Quarter with papers. Freaks out over EVERYTHING. Birds, squirrels, leaves, bags (paper or plastic), cars, dogs, cats, grass, trees, tires, etc. Personality can shift from loving to murderous in about 1/10 of a second. Has biten (x1), has kicked (x1). Only selling to VERY competent rider/trainer. Ridable by people who enjoy roller costers - not preferrable for people who enjoy life. Must sign disclosure saying you are not suicidal prior to purchase. Selling because husband hates everything about this horse. Easy keeper. Please call ******* for more information.


Well, can't say they aren't honest but one thing is for sure, they won't sell the horse THAT way.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

There's always someone looking for a challenge. It will sell.


----------



## CLaPorte432

live2ride8 said:


> This add cracks me up...
> 
> Bipolar horse
> 
> 
> Slightly bipolar horse for sale. Beautiful (right out of a fairy tale) white, with one blue eye and one brown. Half Arabian/Half Quarter with papers. Freaks out over EVERYTHING. Birds, squirrels, leaves, bags (paper or plastic), cars, dogs, cats, grass, trees, tires, etc. Personality can shift from loving to murderous in about 1/10 of a second. Has biten (x1), has kicked (x1). Only selling to VERY competent rider/trainer. Ridable by people who enjoy roller costers - not preferrable for people who enjoy life. Must sign disclosure saying you are not suicidal prior to purchase. Selling because husband hates everything about this horse. Easy keeper. Please call ******* for more information.


Hilarious ad. Poor horse. Poor owners. They are going to be stuck with her. Many people wouldn't take a free horse like that, let alone pay $500 for one.


----------



## Tianimalz

i have a brown female horse that i want to sell if intrested email me or call me at xxx-xxx-xxx

female horse

That's descriptive :rofl: Came across this while surfing for anything of interested on good ol CL.


----------



## live2ride8

Tianimalz said:


> i have a brown female horse that i want to sell if intrested email me or call me at xxx-xxx-xxx
> 
> female horse
> 
> That's descriptive :rofl: Came across this while surfing for anything of interested on good ol CL.


Haha saw that one today too! :lol:


----------



## Tianimalz

live2ride8 said:


> Haha saw that one today too! :lol:


Alright! A fellow Nc-er. Did you see the one about the APHA stallion? With no information and the tiny photo? LOL


----------



## live2ride8

Tianimalz said:


> Alright! A fellow Nc-er. Did you see the one about the APHA stallion? With no information and the tiny photo? LOL


Haha yes! And I actually did! I spend all my time on craigslist looking at/ laughing at all the ridiculous ads! :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

"Or best offer"?! Really?! Sounds like you're trying to sell a CAR, not a HORSE! Also, what happens if he's not picked up today before 4pm? You're going to turn him loose?

6yr old gelding


----------



## Tianimalz

I dont mind a OBO on a horse, Indie was an OBO and i took advantage of it  but yeah i see those "need picked up by so and so" a lot..... Always wondered what happened to the horses when time was up....actually i dont know if i wanna know :?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chandra1313

You need a decoded to read ads on craigslist. It's kind of like talking to a teenager, "do you have homework?" "no, I only have 3 questions I have to do" lol My favorite is bombproof, have way to many horses, and you choose to get rid of a bombproof horse, always makes me wonder. Kid friendly, until when I always ask lol. The only ads that I truly believe are the ones that list their faults, since most humans have faults it's hard to believe that horses don't have any lol


----------



## Luckyrider503

*Craigslisters...*

I saw an ad on Craigslist for a gelding that was 15.7 hands...I just chuckled and shook my head lol


----------



## dee

I think this guy's math is a bit off?

Free Bay Horseto anyone that wants to come get her picture is from last summer when i had her up clean and fat . I am moving and do not need her shes is 3 years old grade (No Papers) and is a thoroughbred. She has just been wormed just brought her up from a big pasture and shes kinda thin and really fuzzy but it wont take much to put her weight back on her and brush her to shed her off. I have rode her once about a year ago and when i did she did not do anything just walked around so she has not been ridden in about two years. I could possibly haul her locally if you pay for my diesel email, text, or call i wont answer till after 5 Pm but leave a message. 



Location: PV
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## TimWhit91

Not about a horse, but I thought this one was kinda funny

MISS DAISY" FREE TO A LOVING HOME ONLY... (S.E. BOISE)

This is our beautiful girl daisy she is a yellow buff chicken. We have had her for a year now and raised her since a baby chick. She is the sweetest baby in the world. She has personality  she loves to chase my husband around the yard. He has babied her and spoiled her rotten. We are looking for someone who wants her as a pet only...we are very loving people and we have let her come in the house all winter long. We let her outside daily to walk around. She is afraid to be left alone outside though because her baby sister got snatched up by a hawk and killed and i think she remebers that. So she needs alot of love and care.

This is a very difficult desicion that we have had to make. We are moving this Sunday night to Southern Utah so we must find her a home ASAP. Please contact TL. Saint if intretsed at 208-407-9649)....

We want only the best for her. She has been our family pet and we want someone to adopt her and love her just like we did. Only serious animal lovers respond to this add.....Thanks The Saint Family"


----------



## OkieGal

2 Yr. Old Horse Colt
He's not even 2 and they've already put 30 days on him! >.<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabowin

http://bend.craigslist.org/grd/2909562287.htmlI have guzbo that's brand new never use still in the box don't have no use for it so if this is something you can use let me know its 8x8 

Now, as if the spelling wasn't bad enough, to me a *gazebo* is an actual building made of wood. If it's 8 x 8, collapsible, and in a box, it's a canopy or a "pop up" or a tent or something, but not a gazebo.


----------



## Derry girl

OkieGal said:


> 2 Yr. Old Horse Colt
> He's not even 2 and they've already put 30 days on him! >.<
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
omg hes still a we baby and their riding him around, he looks misrable!.. I know that some ones over here start racehorses when their about 2 n a half but 99% dont get a saddle on their back until their 3/4 ... would it be common for horses to be started this young in America?


----------



## GypsyRose

Oh Derrygirl, what some do to horses in America is just beyond crazy! Makes we want to scream! They are racing them at 2 already, (so how young are do they have to start them to have them racing at that age?) I used to show Western Pleasure, and there is a 2 year old futurity circuit that the "top named breeders and trainers" show on and if your showing your horse as a 2 year old again, at what age are you starting them? I once bought a horse who after I had her a while found out she was a top contender in the circuit, at 10 years old she had arthritis so bad in her knees that she couldn't really be ridden anymore. Just my humble opinion, but a lot of these breeders and trainers only care about the buck they can make when they sell the horse. Its cheaper to sell a well broke 2 year old then a well broke 4 year old (the age I start riding) You know that's 2 years of feed and care that they are saving. It doesn't matter to them if the horse is broke down by the time its 10 years old!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Um... WOW! 


Quarter Mile with Arabic - $2800

Quarter Mile with Arabic, good Horse, 5 years old, noble Horse.
I need to sell because I'm going to move from ---- and I can't take with me.
The Horse comes with saddle.
If you like to see, please call at -------------
(comes with papers) 










(had to include picture- SO CUTE!) I think they mean its a Quarab (Quarter Horse with Arab).


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Not about a horse, but I thought this one was kinda funny

MISS DAISY" FREE TO A LOVING HOME ONLY... (S.E. BOISE)

This is our beautiful girl daisy she is a yellow buff chicken. We have had her for a year now and raised her since a baby chick. She is the sweetest baby in the world. She has personality  she loves to chase my husband around the yard. He has babied her and spoiled her rotten. We are looking for someone who wants her as a pet only...we are very loving people and we have let her come in the house all winter long. We let her outside daily to walk around. She is afraid to be left alone outside though because her baby sister got snatched up by a hawk and killed and I think she remebers that. So she needs alot of love and care.

This is a very difficult desicion that we have had to make. We are moving this Sunday night to Southern Utah so we must find her a home ASAP. Please contact TL. Saint if intretsed at 208-407-9649)....

We want only the best for her. She has been our family pet and we want someone to adopt her and love her just like we did. Only serious animal lovers respond to this add.....Thanks The Saint Family"










Loved this ad, although I don't see the reason for not taking her with them. Most don't know that chickens made wonderful pets, if raised from babies. My granddaughter has a black hen, who loves to cuddle and is as happy in the house, as out with the others of her kind. My granddaughter raised her from a lone chick, in her bedroom.

Lizzie


----------



## Tianimalz

FeatheredFeet said:


> Not about a horse, but I thought this one was kinda funny
> 
> MISS DAISY" FREE TO A LOVING HOME ONLY... (S.E. BOISE)
> 
> This is our beautiful girl daisy she is a yellow buff chicken. We have had her for a year now and raised her since a baby chick. She is the sweetest baby in the world. She has personality  she loves to chase my husband around the yard. He has babied her and spoiled her rotten. We are looking for someone who wants her as a pet only...we are very loving people and we have let her come in the house all winter long. We let her outside daily to walk around. She is afraid to be left alone outside though because her baby sister got snatched up by a hawk and killed and I think she remebers that. So she needs alot of love and care.
> 
> This is a very difficult desicion that we have had to make. We are moving this Sunday night to Southern Utah so we must find her a home ASAP. Please contact TL. Saint if intretsed at 208-407-9649)....
> 
> We want only the best for her. She has been our family pet and we want someone to adopt her and love her just like we did. Only serious animal lovers respond to this add.....Thanks The Saint Family"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved this ad, although I don't see the reason for not taking her with them. Most don't know that chickens made wonderful pets, if raised from babies. My granddaughter has a black hen, who loves to cuddle and is as happy in the house, as out with the others of her kind. My granddaughter raised her from a lone chick, in her bedroom.
> 
> Lizzie


Awww, sad they have to rehome her. I agree, I love chickens as pets. When I was younger I used to take my "pet" chicken with me into pet stores to look at bird toys for her :rofl: She would stay perched on my shoulder or on the cart the whole time calm as could be (with a hand made collar on her leg with a leash of course).... the employees couldn't believe it.


----------



## waresbear

Quarter mile with Arabic. Pretty dang creative there.


----------



## howrsegirl123

Sadly, I must sell my two miniature horses. They are $350 each or $600 if sold together. All reasonable offers will be considered. 

The brown and white paint is a 9 year old gelding. He has been used for lead line, ponied off other horses, and has been shown in halter. The grey paint is a 5-6 year old mare. She has had a child set on her *but is really too small to be frequently ridden.* She has also been exposed to pet therapy. Both are easy keepers and have been dewormed and had their feet trimmed March 17th. Each mini comes with their own blanket, halters, and leads. 

ya think?


----------



## howrsegirl123

I have a 2 1/2 year old mare for sale. *She is under 14 hands tall.* She will be perfect for a kid. She is not all the way broke. She will load in a trailor and we have had a saddle on her and my son has been on her back. She is very loveable. She is not ready for a child to ride but my son does everything with her and he is 12 years old. I just dont have the grass to keep her, we have to many horses and trying to down size. If you would like more information or want to come and see her call 859-585-4092

If they know that why didn't they just measure her?? Actually,_ how_ do they now that?


----------



## howrsegirl123

Two yearly for sale


----------



## howrsegirl123

LOVE this one...

I have a mare that looks to be part TWH. (but not sure). She is around 14 years old & about 15 hh. We was told that she was broke but had not been rode in 8+ years. However we never tried to ride her so are selling her as unbroke. She isn't wild, she is pretty gentle. We don't have the time to mess with her & she has buddied up with the horses that we ride so she has to go ASAP. *Will sell her for $150 or trade for a wii*. (would consdier trading for something else as well) Email or call/text 270-eight93-2nine8seven for pics/qustions


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

howrsegirl123 said:


> I have a 2 1/2 year old mare for sale. *She is under 14 hands tall.* She will be perfect for a kid. She is not all the way broke. She will load in a trailor and we have had a saddle on her and my son has been on her back. She is very loveable. She is not ready for a child to ride but my son does everything with her and he is 12 years old. I just dont have the grass to keep her, we have to many horses and trying to down size. If you would like more information or want to come and see her call 859-585-4092
> 
> If they know that why didn't they just measure her?? Actually,_ how_ do they now that?


They are probably guestimating her height based on their height. If you know how tall you are in inches and can estimate how tall your horse is in inches, you can figure out pretty close how tall your horse is in hands. It's relatively easy. 

For example: I was able to drape my arm over my old gelding's back. My arm was not above shoulder level when draped over his back. I am 5'7" (or 67") and my armpit is approximately 55" off the ground. Using these measurements, I guestimated that my old gelding was around 14.1-14.2hh (56-57"). Turns out we sticked him right at 14.2hh (57").

Another example: We had a holsteiner boarding with us that belonged to the people my friend leased her barn from. He was absolutely MASSIVE. Based on where the top of my head hit his shoulder (yes, he was THAT tall), I bet my friend that he was at least 17.3hh, possibly even 18hh. We text his owners and I was right: 17.3 (and a half) hands.

My point is, it is entirely possible to know approximately how tall a horse is without measuring it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nothing about this guy even SAYS stud material today, but EVERYTHING about him SCREAMS gelding!

Bay AQHA Stud for Sale


----------



## Shalani

*http://horseguide.com.au/Template.aspx?Page=Horses%20For%20Sale*

Just found this one not sure what to think lol
Horses for Sale Australia. Sell your horse or pony FREE. Horse Rugs, Saddles, Horse floats, gear & horses for lease. Thoroughbreds for Sale - Horses For Sale


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Shalani said:


> Just found this one not sure what to think lol
> Horses for Sale Australia. Sell your horse or pony FREE. Horse Rugs, Saddles, Horse floats, gear & horses for lease. Thoroughbreds for Sale - Horses For Sale


Your link just takes you to the site, Shalani, not a specific ad. :-(


----------



## Shalani

Arabian*-*
Stallion
Brief 
Description: Beautiful young horse, loves children, and is very quick and was looked at as a potential race horse. Very speedy over a mile. Moving house so need to sell, BARGAIN.
*Massive Max
Full Description:
^^^^^ read the brief description, but a terrific loving horse, But it adores young children, also has very big knackers so you could breed it!*
DETAILSAge
3Breed
Arabian
Height
17.3h
Colour
Jet Black
Sire
Dam
Foxham
Price
$1500Last Updated
25/03/2012Ad Ref
123483*ADVERTISER*DETAILS
*Name
Max
Suburb
Richmond
State
VIC
Country
Australia
Phone (H)
Phone (M)
XXXXXXXXXXX
*
EMAIL ADVERTISER*Name
State


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

A 17.3hh ARAB?! And the part about the "big knackers" is just in poor taste. I also love how they keep referring to this oddly gargantuan arab stud as "it."


----------



## GypsyRose

Western saddle w/black stand, Asking $600.00 cash or best offer Need gone
I do not have the girth 

This ad has been on my local Craig's list for at least 5 months, if you need it gone, tell me more about the saddle and maybe post a picture of it? They have not dropped the price or changed anything about the ad at all. Sorry hunny but you ain't selling your saddle and stand that way!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

It speaks for itself, I hope if they get the fifty bucks, they buy him a tube of dewormer....

minni stud service


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Why would you breed to an unregistered stallion? Mini or otherwise?


----------



## MicKey73

OK people... he is NOT stunning. He might be sweet, and he is tall, but they are really setting him up for failure by calling him stunning. Puts the focus right on his ewe neck, weak hind, etc etc etc...



*Stunning Thoroughbred Gelding - $1 (East Mesa)*

Date: 2012-03-19, 10:24AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


If you are looking to turn heads in the show ring, this is your horse. Jackson is a 6 year old Thoroughbred gelding standing at 16.3 hh. He is the biggest charmer you will ever meet. Jackson has amazing ground manners (clips, ties, stands for the farrier, loads, bathes, stands still for plaiting and tacking). He stands quietly for mounting and dismounting. Does not buck, bolt or rear. Jackson's overall eagerness to please has made him a dream to train. Jackson has been under a 90 day training program for dressage and is progressing rapidly. He could also succeed as a hunter/jumper/eventing prospect. Jackson is sound physically and mentally. I lead my 8 year old son around on him and he doesn't flinch. He is just an all around dream to be around. please feel free to email or call (xxxxxxxxx). 

* Please inquire for current asking price*



Location: East Mesa
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

Oh, he'll turn heads alright. Everyone will be wondering where they got that black camel LOL.

At least he does sound like a sweet horse...and he looks sweet.


----------



## MicKey73

smrobs said:


> Oh, he'll turn heads alright. *Everyone will be wondering where they got that black camel LOL.*
> 
> At least he does sound like a sweet horse...and he looks sweet.


 
I was trying to think of what he looked like, and you nailed it!! A camel ahahahaha!


----------



## Derry girl

MicKey73 said:


> I was trying to think of what he looked like, and you nailed it!! A camel ahahahaha!


Thats a sin! poor we horse.. not his fault he looks a bit odd :-(


----------



## smrobs

Derry, I've owned my fair share of ugly horses over the years. I know that ugly is as ugly does and even if that poor horse does look like a camel, he'll make someone a very nice horse because it appears he has a very sweet, willing, tolerant temperament. BUT, there's no harm in saying exactly what he looks like and how wrong the person was to call him "stunning". I can appreciate a good horse for what he is, but "stunning", that horse _isn't_.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Stunning means it makes you stunned.
I am stunned by how badly he is built.
So, the ad is correct.


----------



## Ripplewind

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


I think the "1/4" was indicating that he is a Quarter Horse.


----------



## furbabymum

If you like a BIG BUTT on your mares.......
If you like a BIG BUTT on your mares..look at her!

I just lol'd at the title and the back end pictures of the horse.


----------



## missnashvilletime

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Nothing about this guy even SAYS stud material today, but EVERYTHING about him SCREAMS gelding!
> 
> Bay AQHA Stud for Sale


He's actually a lot better than many AQHA stallions out there. Lol I wonder what his babies have done if he's a proven sire? I couldn't see the video so I'm basing my opinion on the photos and the ad. I give them props for at least showing him... I hate seeing people breed to stallions who have never done a single thing.


----------



## Endiku

missnashvilletime said:


> He's actually a lot better than many AQHA stallions out there. Lol I wonder what his babies have done if he's a proven sire? I couldn't see the video so I'm basing my opinion on the photos and the ad. I give them props for at least showing him... I hate seeing people breed to stallions who have never done a single thing.


Thats what I was wondering. He's actually a very decently built, solid horse. Ofcourse, that doesn't make him stallion material- and if I bought him he'd be gelded immediately, but he's definately better than a lot of studs and even many geldings that I've seen. Looks to have a lot of potential too, as he was very quiet and well balanced in the video. Especially if what they say really is true and that was after only being broke for a month. I could see him making a very nice show horse after some more training.


----------



## CCH

This is just sad! Free Pony

*Free Pony (McDonald)*

Date: 2012-03-22, 8:20PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected]

I have a sweet, mild tempered pony that I would like to give away. He was given to me, and I do not know his age or what kind of pony he is. I believe he was foundered before I got him because his hoof is bent under and he walks with a limp. I would really like to see him go to a loving home where he can be cared for and loved. Please email me if you are interested. Thank you! 



 Location: McDonald
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## smrobs

This one was posted on another forum but I thought it was hilarious at the sheer volume of stupidity and lack of ethics.

This is the actual ad



> *Now Offering - $450 (Ligonier)*
> *DUST OFF YOU DREAMS aka DUSTY - 2008 Dun Stallion that is sired by National Champion (Featuring Dreamer and out of a daughter of World and National Champion (Twenty Twenty Vision), His good minded disposition, color, confirmation and movemnt, are only a few traits he will be passing to his foals. Don't pass up on an opportunity to breed your mare to this amazing stallion and make your dreams come true. For more information please contact us at *******
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Someone managed to find the original picture of the colt....









Can you spot the difference???









And, just because someone took the time to do this and it really shows the differences...


----------



## sjwrightauthor

It took me a minute, but it looks like they added muscle to his legs? changed his withers too.....


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

CCH said:


> This is just sad! Free Pony
> 
> *Free Pony (McDonald)*
> 
> Date: 2012-03-22, 8:20PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected]
> 
> I have a sweet, mild tempered pony that I would like to give away. He was given to me, and I do not know his age or what kind of pony he is. I believe he was foundered before I got him because his hoof is bent under and he walks with a limp. I would really like to see him go to a loving home where he can be cared for and loved. Please email me if you are interested. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Location: McDonald
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


I'm horrified...


----------



## CCH

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I'm horrified...


Exactly. It looks really awful, so I imagine it must be much worse in person. Not right to dump the poor guy. I see absolutely no possibility of any reduction in pain or type of recovery. Hopefully someone familiar with the area will see this and can maybe give the guy a few days of love and peaceful end :sad:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Yeah, I hate to see a sweet boy pts, but looking at that picture it's obvious that it would be in his best interest. I can't believe someone let him get like that. His back must be killing him.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

I just realized he is like two hours from me. Anyone think there is a chance of getting a vet to donate their services to help him ease out of life?


----------



## DieselPony

SmallTownGypsy said:


> I just realized he is like two hours from me. Anyone think there is a chance of getting a vet to donate their services to help him ease out of life?


I bet there is. But I also bet the owner wont put the poor thing down. Or absolutely freak out if you take him and then have him put down. 

If you go the route to help the little guy, huge cudos to you and good luck if his current owner is a loon.


----------



## csimkunas6

smrobs said:


> This one was posted on another forum but I thought it was hilarious at the sheer volume of stupidity and lack of ethics.
> 
> This is the actual ad
> 
> 
> 
> Someone managed to find the original picture of the colt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot the difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because someone took the time to do this and it really shows the differences...


This Appy looks almost identical to a horse at my barn....hes not a stud, and I believe he is 5 or 6....same color, and I believe almost identical markings!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

sjwrightauthor said:


> It took me a minute, but it looks like they added muscle to his legs? changed his withers too.....


They also made his tail longer :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This ad has been on my local CL for a few months now (renewed about once a week or so). It always makes me scratch my head. Since when is a quarab considered a warmblood?

WARMBLOOD BUCKSKIN


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This ad has been on my local CL for a few months now (renewed about once a week or so). It always makes me scratch my head. Since when is a quarab considered a warmblood?
> 
> WARMBLOOD BUCKSKIN


I think he has the wrong color mane to be a buckskin :lol:

Hot blood Arabian sire + cold blood QH dam = warmblood? Or so they think :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, I was pretty sure he wasn't a buckskin, but I suck at colors, so I didn't mention that part. lol What color would he be considered?


----------



## GypsyRose

My guess is a dunalino, which is more or less palomino with barring on the legs and darker points, or do they sometimes call a lighter buckskin with white and dark in the mane and tail a frosted buckskin?


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Let's just take her to the auction.


Recue qh filly chestnut , coming 2 yr old


----------



## missnashvilletime

smrobs said:


> This one was posted on another forum but I thought it was hilarious at the sheer volume of stupidity and lack of ethics.
> 
> This is the actual ad
> 
> 
> 
> Someone managed to find the original picture of the colt....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot the difference???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, just because someone took the time to do this and it really shows the differences...


That's the shortest neck I think I've ever seen!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Rabicano? White? Are you sure you know what color it is? And I say "it" because you never mention its gender... :lol:

Arabian horse

Arabian rabicano horse 
White. 14 hands (57) inches

concave profile, arched neck, comparatively level croup, high-carried tail.
please call for or text for info










Let's say this is a fleabitten grey arabian that could use some muscles and fat...


----------



## SunnyDraco

2 hores teailer fully enclosed

"2 hores teailer" :shock::shock: 
:rofl:


----------



## jennyandjesse

I haven't read all the posts, but has anybody said anything about height? When I was looking, I read all the time something like 15 6 or 14 4.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

jennyandjesse said:


> I haven't read all the posts, but has anybody said anything about height? When I was looking, I read all the time something like 15 6 or 14 4.


That's one of our favorites. ;-)


----------



## SunnyDraco

*wanted buckskin producing stallion (Near Blackfoot)*

I am looking for a stallion to bred my buckskin mare to. I would like the staillon to throw gentle kind disposition, have a good hip and the foals be easy to handle
I would like the stallion to be near Blackfoot, Id. perfer smaller stallion. I would like to bred to a gold color producer, my daughter wants her owen buckskin colored foal.
My mare is only 14 hands and I wouldn't want the foal to be any bigger once it is growen.

If you have a stallion like this please send me pictures and information. Include you contact info. 


:shock: I will leave their bad spelling alone... So there is no consideration of conformation, so long as the stud has a big hip and a good disposition. And what will they do when they breed to another buckskin and get a chestnut, black, bay, palomino, smokey black, or cremello? Perhaps they should just buy an easy to handle buckskin weanling with a big butt :lol:


----------



## MicKey73

SunnyDraco said:


> *wanted buckskin producing stallion (Near Blackfoot)*
> 
> I am looking for a stallion to bred my buckskin mare to. I would like the staillon to throw gentle kind disposition, have a good hip and the foals be easy to handle
> I would like the stallion to be near Blackfoot, Id. perfer smaller stallion. I would like to bred to a gold color producer, my daughter wants her owen buckskin colored foal.
> My mare is only 14 hands and I wouldn't want the foal to be any bigger once it is growen.
> 
> If you have a stallion like this please send me pictures and information. Include you contact info.
> 
> 
> :shock: I will leave their bad spelling alone... So there is no consideration of conformation, so long as the stud has a big hip and a good disposition. And what will they do when they breed to another buckskin and get a chestnut, black, bay, palomino, smokey black, or cremello? *Perhaps they should just buy an easy to handle buckskin weanling with a big butt* :lol:


Oh Sunny, there you go again with your logic....


----------



## BarrelRacer23

I saw this ad and immediately thought of this thread, thats bad. Not for sale but still.....
Cremello Stud at Stud for sale in Putnam, Indiana :: HorseClicks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sabowin

Think this horse is a stallion? They only mention it FOUR times in their brief ad. No mention of height, whether he's registered, or what training he has (other than "ride able"), but hey, at least we know he has balls!

It's tempting to take him (he's free) and geld him, but check out those withers!

WILDCAT BOBBY LUCK

Free to good home, Buck skin paint stallion 15 yr old Sweet heart, in your back pocket kind of horse could use a tune up but is ride able. Move forces sale, the place were at doesn't allow horses and we don't want to give him to just anyone. You must have experience with horses as he is a stallion. We are only giving him away because he is a stallion and it is hard enough to sell horses these days much less a stallion, otherwise we would be asking what he is worth. If interested please call 541-604-1948


----------



## BikerChickk

I just read this one today in the spokane cl 
*quarter horse black filly - $200 (north idaho)*

quarter horse black filly


Beautiful filly, yearling. She is black with a little snip on her nose and 2 socks. She is not halter broke, but had been messed with as a foal. My loss is your gain......out of a dun quater horse mare and a black and white paint...PQRS Cash in Black. This filly is not registered. selling as is. We can load her for you and even have a halter on her if you want. This little girl has some cow in her, will be great in the arena, roping, barrels. would trade for a goat


She has cow in her? I hate that expression it sounds like she has been eating beef or that one of her grandparents was a cow. I also like will trade for goat.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

poor boy, his back looks like it hurts..


Paint stallion for sale


----------



## arrowsaway

Just found this as I was perusing craigslist...


For Sale
Reg TWH Palomino guelding, 15.2 hds tall, show and trail horse. directly out of Gens Armed & Dangerous stallion. well bred. Also trained to pull a cart... $1,500.00.neg ill take 1,200 without the papers
he has over 14 champions in his bloodline his sire has passed away now so you can no longer get any breedings from him and it used to cost $2500 just to breed a mare to him. 

Besides the "guelding" and the pointless information about the horse's sire... there is something I don't understand.

Why would you agree to sell the horse for 300 dollars less if you get to keep the registry? What good are the papers if you no longer own the horse? I don't...get it.... Just give the buyer the papers... What's the big deal? o.o


----------



## Susan Crumrine

This girl needs rescued...


Paint Filly>


----------



## doubleopi

Older Mare For Sale


I have an older, *Creamella* with blue eyes mare for sale. She's between 15-20 years and is a good children's horse. Very gentle and well mannered. 
I'm wanting $750 for her or *I might be willing to trade for outdoor toys or yard art.*
Morgan Western Saddle is also available for $250.
Located in Big Lake, AK. If you'd like directions to come out and see her then you can call for directions at

_Nice spelling. And I suppose you can trade for whatever you want. At least those things don't eat._


----------



## OkieGal

DANGER! do not call brent 405-380-5368

Ouch, this guy messed up royally!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OkieGal said:


> DANGER! do not call brent 405-380-5368
> 
> Ouch, this guy messed up royally!!


I love the extremely blurry pic of the "security camera" footage. You can't even make out vague shapes, much less that it's a horse going over on a guy. For all we know, that could be a quad or something just sitting there...or a tree.


----------



## OkieGal

Hey, if he actually has it, he has it.

I can see the horse. Whether it's actually poster on the ground, that has yet to be determined.


----------



## Fringe

Charm is a 2year old quarter horse! She is a big baby! Has been on her a coulpe time she has never offered to buck or rare up while trying to ride her. I recently jus had a baby and do not have the time she needs to be spent with her. She will stand and let u get on her bare back and will walk with the bridle on. She would be nothing to break. I have raised her from a colt. She will lay down in the feild and let u walk right up to her she will even let u sit on her.Will send pictures upon reguest. I gave to her a family member and they was mean to her she has some scratches but are almost healed up. If u are intertsed in giving Charm a GOOD home please call


Doesn't sound like a bad horse, the bad spelling and grammer just makes it a bit funny. And the fact that they "raised her from a colt." :lol:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

I'm amused that they "gave to her a family member." 

"Here, horse. Have this family member."


----------



## TimWhit91

Willing to sell this horse for $2000 great horse. wont buck you off. been ridding it for a while now 7 yrs old.
or willing just breed your mares. for $300
Call for more info 208 861 74 24










He is a very pretty boy. Just thought the "Will not buck you off" part was kinda funny


----------



## BikerChickk

No info on breed, height, if he has ever bred before, you would think cl charges by the word!


----------



## sabowin

Susan Crumrine said:


> poor boy, his back looks like it hurts..
> 
> 
> Paint stallion for sale


He has a broken back AND lethal white genes? Awesome--sign me up!


----------



## smrobs

Gah, I hate when people don't put any good attributes like "Soft on the bit, responsive to legs, consistent flying changes, nice controlled gaits, neck reins well" but _do_ take the time to put in "Well, he doesn't buck" like that's the one sure sign of a good horse.









I've rode some really s**tty horses in my life that didn't buck. That **** sure don't mean that I would want to buy them or breed them :?.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Are you kidding me?
Beautiful Cremello Tn. Walker * Dun/Buckskin Producer



> Very pretty cremello stud Tn Walker, has a dun dorsal strip, and beautiful hazel eyes, 2yr old, 14.2hh, just trimmed and wormed. Loads like a pro, gets along with mares and geldings, not a fence breaker or hard keeper. We're working with him almost daily on ground manners, he tacks up good and doesn't mind the saddle at all. He gaits very pretty, and will make a smooth gaited horse for almost anybody. We hate to sell him but don't have any mares for breeding and don't want to geld him and waste his potential of beautiful dun and buckskin babies. Serious Inquires Only.***-***-****. Pics upon request. Asking 300 or best offer. May trade.


GELD HIM! He'd make a great riding gelding.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Tennessee Walking Horse


> She's a beauty, but she is hurt and I don't have the money to get her help. So if someone can't buy her in time, i'm going to have to put her down.


:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## GypsyRose

ok on the Creamello stud, Really? :? I agree geld him, cause basing his stud potential on the fact he will throw duns is just wrong! And the poor mare, you can't afford to help your horse, so you want me to buy her for 200 bucks AND pay for her vet care then? Seriously?


----------



## New_image

This thread... some peoples kids! 

Its certainly not the dumbest I've seen, but pretty swell none the less 

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2915926191.html


----------



## New_image

Opps, how about a two-for-one today? 

Does anyone have a "bigger" stallion they could offer for breeding? Anyone? Just has to be "bigger". 

im looking to breed my mare this season... i would like something bigger... please contact me if you have a stallion id be interested in.
http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2923087754.html


----------



## BikerChickk

New_image said:


> Opps, how about a two-for-one today?
> 
> Does anyone have a "bigger" stallion they could offer for breeding? Anyone? Just has to be "bigger".
> 
> im looking to breed my mare this season... i would like something bigger... please contact me if you have a stallion id be interested in.
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2923087754.html


 
Bigger than what for heavens sake?


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

BikerChickk said:


> Bigger than what for heavens sake?


lol

True. How does one do a size comparison to nothing?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Gah, I hate when people don't put any good attributes like "Soft on the bit, responsive to legs, consistent flying changes, nice controlled gaits, neck reins well" but _do_ take the time to put in "Well, he doesn't buck" like that's the one sure sign of a good horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've rode some really s**tty horses in my life that didn't buck. That **** sure don't mean that I would want to buy them or breed them :?.


Because most of the people who post on CL don't know what "soft on the bit, responsive to legs,etc" means, smrobs! lol



New_image said:


> This thread... some peoples kids!
> 
> Its certainly not the dumbest I've seen, but pretty swell none the less
> 
> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2915926191.html


That second stallion looks awful! Not that the first is breeding material, either, but that second one! :shock:


----------



## New_image

> Bigger than what for heavens sake?





> True. How does one do a size comparison to nothing?


I have half a mind to e-mail with a picture of the Minaiture stallion I used to own and say "hows this?" 



> That second stallion looks awful! Not that the first is breeding material, either, but that second one! :shock:


Well, it doesn't help that hes pulling back like a dork in the picture. Good choice, btw, use that one for your ad....


----------



## SunnyDraco

Great Kids Horse

*Registered Arabian Saddle Bred* Horse. Very well mannered kids horse. 15 yrs old white paint. comes when
you whistle or call her name,"Odette". Also a good hunting horse for packing out game. call Del at 208-***-****



New breed and registry? :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

lol not only is she a Saddlebred and Arabian, but did you notice she is also a "white" paint?!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Not for sale but dumb...Every farrier I know would just love this job, oh and the money...LOL

Looking for Farrier for foundering pony! and two QH mares


----------



## BikerChickk

Person doesn't even take into consideration that the farrier has to pay for the shoes and supplies, gas, etc. 20 years ago they could have gotten someone at those prices. Not now.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Or that the "big mare" might injure him and make him unable to work...


----------



## tlkng1

$20 per trim and $40 per shoeing???? When was the last time they looked at farrier costs? A two-shoe fit with trim in my area starts at $100.00 with a simple trim starting at $60.00. Four shoes and a trim is $150.00.


----------



## GypsyRose

tlkng1 said:


> $20 per trim and $40 per shoeing???? When was the last time they looked at farrier costs? A two-shoe fit with trim in my area starts at $100.00 with a simple trim starting at $60.00. Four shoes and a trim is $150.00.




Shhhhhh Don't post your prices! My Farrier might read that and up my rates! LOL I pay 40 a trim and lucky me, my horse doesn't need shoes!


----------



## missnashvilletime

We pay $35 for trim and $75 for four shoes...didn't realize how lucky we were! Before we moved we had the same farrier in the family for 35 years and we paid $25 for trim and $55 for a set of shoes. He still shoes for my brother


----------



## New_image

tlkng1 said:


> $20 per trim and $40 per shoeing???? When was the last time they looked at farrier costs? A two-shoe fit with trim in my area starts at $100.00 with a simple trim starting at $60.00. Four shoes and a trim is $150.00.


 
:shock: WOW! No thanks! 
I typically do my own farrier work but when I do need to use her, our farrier charges $20 a trim.


----------



## smrobs

missnashvilletime said:


> We pay $35 for trim and $75 for four shoes...didn't realize how lucky we were!


That's what my brother charges, though if gas goes back up to over $4 a gallon, he may have to go up on his prices again.


----------



## BikerChickk

I need to find your brother! Is he cute? Single? LOL


----------



## smrobs

LOL, not single, married with 3 kids, but he does look like a young Sam Elliott :wink:.


----------



## BikerChickk

The kids I don't mind, but the wife is a problem


----------



## Leahrene

Wow. I get my trims for 35 and shoeing for about 85. Im glad i live where i do!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yes, he would be rare if he was actually a tri-color paint. But he's not. He's a bad-a$$ brown paint.
BEAUTIFUL paint gelding for sale


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Can jump five feet or taller. He does not look like a horse that can jump 5 feet...


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Five year old Gelding Quarter Horse

The picture just made me giggle. I thought, he must need an experienced rider. Then I read the ad and sure enough.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Really? That picture is the one you choose.
Child's Pony

Another "sorrow" pony
5 yr old gelding


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

About the 1st ad I posted....when I posted the link, they only had the butt end picture. They have since added a body shot.


----------



## smrobs

Oh, I love it. Perfect child's horse but "not _very_ spooky"??


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Not dumb, but very funny!
Pair of working mules


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Not dumb, but very funny!
> Pair of working mules


Well, at least their honest!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, so I don't know much about horse breeding, but this seems like the "But breeding her will calm her down" excuse used for breeding dogs. Am I wrong?

Looking for stallon to breed to my Spanish mustang mare


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, so I don't know much about horse breeding, but this seems like the "But breeding her will calm her down" excuse used for breeding dogs. Am I wrong?
> 
> Looking for stallon to breed to my Spanish mustang mare


So she has bad PMS every month, and they are *hoping* that she will be calmer pregnant :shock:

Whatever will they do with a pregnant PMS mare? :lol:

She could get worse 24/7 for the next 11 months and they will wish they didn't breed her. And since they have no preference on stallion, other than price, they also don't have plans on what they would do with the resulting foal :?


----------



## GypsyRose

As bad as that sounds...I used to own a mare that was a killer! Had to be kept alone and never pastured with anyone else because she would and did fight till the death of the other horse. One year she went through my pasture and ran to the neighbors house. The neighbors owned about 30 horses at the time, and she went though that fence as well and took on all 30 horses at once! She was in heat soooo bad, she would back up to the geldings in the pasture and when they didn't do anything she would kick the crap out of them! Some how I safely got her out of the pasture and back home again and had the vet come out to check her and tell me why she was like this. He said she was what they termed a Nymphomaniac mare, which ment she dropped multiple eggs at a time. His solution was to breed her, so I did, (she had excellent blood lines and I did do my research to find a stallion that would match well with her. Oh and the foal took first place in her very first halter class at just a month old! it was a mare and foal class but the judge just looked at the foals.) and once she was settled, she was the sweetest mare you ever saw, and even became friends with the ponies that I had for the kids, after the foal was born she kept her sweet attitude, and was pastured with other horses and was never a problem again. So yeah it might work in this case, but really the person should do her homework and not just breed her to breed her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> So she has bad PMS every month, and they are *hoping* that she will be calmer pregnant :shock:
> 
> Whatever will they do with a pregnant PMS mare? :lol:
> 
> She could get worse 24/7 for the next 11 months and they will wish they didn't breed her. And since they have no preference on stallion, other than price, they also don't have plans on what they would do with the resulting foal :?


That was pretty much my assessment as well. :?


----------



## smrobs

Or, what happens if that crappy temperament is genetic and they end up with a ****y mare _and_ foal???


----------



## COWCHICK77

Horses

This ad is disturbing to me...


----------



## smrobs

^^ **stabbity**


----------



## amp23

^^ those poor horses.....


----------



## CLaPorte432

horse barn & pastures

$75 bucks a month? WHOA! Sign me up to lease out my land and barn!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

COWCHICK77 said:


> Horses
> 
> This ad is disturbing to me...


The way those horses look? Yeah, there was a mare at our local schooling show that was literally that skinny. Only difference is, she was body clipped. :evil:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Unregistered Palomino Stud
palomino stud service

This is the same horse. *Sigh*


----------



## Saskia

Beautiful calm,Chestnut Mare rice $1490.00 - South Windsor - NSW - $ 75

I'd call that horse a bay but the thing that gets me most is the logic of the riders. They're wearing a safety vest so one would assume they are concerned for their safety, yet they are also wearing a bike helmet and jogging shoes? And a funny red thing tied to the horses head.


----------



## Saskia

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yes, he would be rare if he was actually a tri-color paint. But he's not. He's a bad-a$$ brown paint.
> BEAUTIFUL paint gelding for sale


And they picked a picture with his "thingy" hanging out, if horses could be embarrassed... To me, "can jump five feet" means has jumped out of yard/field before


----------



## smrobs

:rofl: Don't even get me started on their information on that poor "chestnut" mare....



> The price $1490.00 But Beautiful calm and very loving 10.5 years,part Arabian chestnut mare, *16.5 Hand height* (****, she's one tall horse), fully broken and *almost ridden every week* (Hmm, I wonder if that means that she is ridden occasionally or that they try *and fail* to ride her once a week), curios and still very good learner, generally hanging around. Gets on with our dog and has never done anything silly.She has a lovely nature very friendly,easy to catch,wash, trim, also learning to jump now. Just lack of time, but must be loving home. (Note) as few time floated and trucked so needed experience person to transport *it* (that automatically makes me think *scammer* when an ad refers to their horse as "it"). Full paper work and dental record available.


Truthfully, she looks like she might be a bit of a pack horse at one of those tourist places where you just show up and take a horseback ride for an hour. The last place like that I went to had undernourished horses, required no safety equipment (I went on my ride in shorts, flip flops, and in a tank top with no helmet), and put people on horses they couldn't handle.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Azteca horse good dancer

1/2 Andalusian, 1/2 Arabian. Gray and black, Spanish color Moro, about 16 hands, 
Very easy to handle, any size saddle OK *Good dancing horse*. Priced to sell fast. Phone Luis 360-710-**** I do not check email often. 

:lol:


----------



## New_image

CLaPorte432 said:


> horse barn & pastures
> 
> $75 bucks a month? WHOA! Sign me up to lease out my land and barn!


 
To that I say you can want in one hand and sh.. in the other, see which one comes first. 

Seriously?


----------



## BellaMFT

Perfect Quarter Horse for U



> *bay colored* (he looks like a palomino to me)* 2.5 yr colt* quarter horse has been ridden..has shots has been wormed has feet filed. his name is brando.pastured and grained very well taken care of andthe most easiest of demeanor *excellent for kids.* also have a paint for sale 1200 see my other ad.




I don't know about any 2.5 yr that is excellent for kids...plus his he really a colt? To me this implies he is not gelded.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Really? She'll make a good prospect?

purebred andalusian


----------



## DuffyDuck

Hengst Typvoll Bewegungsstark Powerhengst

This gets me.

Why put such awful photos on?
This is a stallion, that looks like its fighting, or play fighting. Not the best picture to send to a prospective buyer... but thats okay.. he's a 'powerhouse'


----------



## GypsyRose

BellaMFT said:


> Perfect Quarter Horse for U
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about any 2.5 yr that is excellent for kids...plus his he really a colt? To me this implies he is not gelded.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Yeah, defiantly a palomino, and I beg to differ on the well cared for part, if in fact those photos are currant, both those horses look like yearling to me, and who puts there horses in barbed wire any more?!?!?!?! Its not the first photo I have seen of a horse in barbed wire, but I finally had to say something! My poor mare has multiple scars on both her lower back legs from a barbed wire injury that happened with a previous owner, who didn't properly clean or care for the injury when it happened! She will never be a halter horse again! I really really hate barbed wire!


----------



## BellaMFT

^^I completely agree. I'm not a fan of barbed wire either.


----------



## SunnyDraco

We never used barb wire, but had an accident prone gelding that found ways to go to the vet. He had all sorts of ugly scars on his hind legs even though they were regularly cleaned and taken care of.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

In the new aution catalog there is the horses blood lines but the discription has one word. "cribber".


----------



## furbabymum

I love how the picture is upside down. Also, is it me or does she look swayback?

REGISTERED MARE PAINT
Registered paint mare good trail horse.Asking 1100.00 OBO MOVING MUST SELL !!!!!!!! CALL 970-690-9808
moving soon taking offers need good home


----------



## furbabymum

Isn't 3 years old a bit young to be ridden as much as they say that mare is being ridden? They look beautiful though.
American Saddlebred Riding Horses
Two American Saddlebreds. One 5 year old gelding the spotted one.
One Choc mare 3 years old. Both are being ridden nearly everyday in an enclosed arena, on roads, trails and meadows
around Estes Park. Ridden by riders between the age of 14 and 74. Come to Estes Park and watch them being\
saddled, handled, and ridden. Watch them perform. Make a reasonable offer. What do I consider a reasonable
offer? Something over $3000.00, depends on which horse you fall in love with. Call 970-217-1595


----------



## smrobs

She looks like she is a bit swayed, but her markings make it look a ton worse than what it actually is.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

furbabymum said:


> Isn't 3 years old a bit young to be ridden as much as they say that mare is being ridden? They look beautiful though.
> American Saddlebred Riding Horses
> Two American Saddlebreds. One 5 year old gelding the spotted one.
> One Choc mare 3 years old. Both are being ridden nearly everyday in an enclosed arena, on roads, trails and meadows
> around Estes Park. Ridden by riders between the age of 14 and 74. Come to Estes Park and watch them being\
> saddled, handled, and ridden. Watch them perform. Make a reasonable offer. What do I consider a reasonable
> offer? Something over $3000.00, depends on which horse you fall in love with. Call 970-217-1595


For riding to much no. My mare i got at the end of her 3 year old year with 180 rides on her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not entirely sure if she's sway backed or has a past injury that funkied up her back. The sway backs I've seen and dealt with haven't had that sharp of an angle at the start of their sway.


----------



## furbabymum

Another example of stupid horsemanship. Whoever sold her is horrid.

I have a beautiful black mare who foaled almost a year ago. *I bought her green broke not knowing she was pregnant.* She has not been ridden since. I do not have the experience or knowledge to retrain her. She foaled a beautiful colt and was a very good mother. She has a lot of energy and needs to be worked, to be ridden. *She was only two when she got pregnant.* She would also make a good broadmare. But does need the ability to get out and run. She has good bloodlines as well. She is also AQHA registered.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Ick! The mare's neck is so thin! I don't know anything about Saddlebreds so I'm not sure if that's generally normal, but to me it's not pretty.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Ick! The mare's neck is so thin! I don't know anything about Saddlebreds so I'm not sure if that's generally normal, but to me it's not pretty.


I think it's the combination of the angle of the pic and the way her mane is.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think it's the combination of the angle of the pic and the way her mane is.


I surely hope so. The gelding looks much better. Maybe she just needs to fill out some more.


----------



## sapphiresrider

Starlight Wonder said:


> Hello,
> I am a 11 year old who is looking for my very first horse! I am a very responsible. I am looking for a horse that I could ride all the time ,but since it is summer my first horse would make this summer special!
> Dont worry about the horse being fed because the horse will be spoiled!! We have a place for the horse to be on pasture.
> I have been saving my money and taking riding lessons so I will be able to take care of the horse.
> If you have a horse that is in good health and is able for a child to ride it, please email me and let me know. I will be waiting for emails for the perfect horse for me. Thanks


Bless them! I don't think their parents would of been best pleased though...


----------



## BikerChickk

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Ick! The mare's neck is so thin! I don't know anything about Saddlebreds so I'm not sure if that's generally normal, but to me it's not pretty.


 
I think she is just really young and thin and also a bad angle.


----------



## furbabymum

It does look thin but I think it's just the picture. She's way extended out in it and such. She looks terrified.


SmallTownGypsy said:


> Ick! The mare's neck is so thin! I don't know anything about Saddlebreds so I'm not sure if that's generally normal, but to me it's not pretty.


----------



## BikerChickk

She will probably be stunning when she grows into herself and fills out


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not for sale, for stud. Your two-year-old is "proven," but you won't put what breed he is? Just that he's "beautiful," "black," and "has a small white star." Nice.

BEAUTIFUL BLACK STALLION


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not for sale, for stud. Your two-year-old is "proven," but you won't put what breed he is? Just that he's "beautiful," "black," and "has a small white star." Nice.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL BLACK STALLION


What has he proven at two-years old? That he has balls?


----------



## sabowin

Without comment:

9 yr not -so- gelded.... gelding

*9 yr not -so- gelded.... gelding*



Well mannered,fun,14.3 hnd,green broke, loads, ties, stands for farrier.He needs a new home.Yes there is a story. E-mail ?'s and ph number, I will give you a call. To a caring home, asap.


----------



## SunnyDraco

sabowin said:


> Without comment:
> 
> 9 yr not -so- gelded.... gelding
> 
> *9 yr not -so- gelded.... gelding*
> 
> 
> 
> Well mannered,fun,14.3 hnd,green broke, loads, ties, stands for farrier.He needs a new home.Yes there is a story. E-mail ?'s and ph number, I will give you a call. To a caring home, asap.


My guess is that the vet didn't get everything, so they "thought" they had a gelding but he isn't fully gelded? :lol:


----------



## Piaffe

mustang for sale

Oy


----------



## Foxhunter

Couldn't believe this one - in the UK
WANTED

Trainer for my 21.3hh mare!

Details

Type: Private Advert
Updated:	2 days ago
Description

pretty please with pink icing and a red cherry would u train my 21.3hh mare!! She is super safe but drags u evrywhere and bites extremely viciously! My 14yr old husband rides her a lot and so does my 3yr old daughter! I am just getting on a bit now (14 yrs!! time flies!!) so i can no longer ride her or my x x husband and my daughter is too big  I am looking for a trainer to train pip-squeak on a day to day basis. I hope this does not sound to pushy but pip-s has suspific requirements  I love her lots and if training goes well. Feel freee to buy bcos am looking at a 24.2hh x-racehorse for my 2week old son! Thanks for reading this!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Foxhunter said:


> Couldn't believe this one - in the UK
> WANTED
> 
> Trainer for my 21.3hh mare!
> 
> Details
> 
> Type: Private Advert
> Updated:	2 days ago
> Description
> 
> pretty please with pink icing and a red cherry would u train my 21.3hh mare!! She is super safe but drags u evrywhere and bites extremely viciously! My 14yr old husband rides her a lot and so does my 3yr old daughter! I am just getting on a bit now (14 yrs!! time flies!!) so i can no longer ride her or my x x husband and my daughter is too big  I am looking for a trainer to train pip-squeak on a day to day basis. I hope this does not sound to pushy but pip-s has suspific requirements  I love her lots and if training goes well. Feel freee to buy bcos am looking at a 24.2hh x-racehorse for my 2week old son! Thanks for reading this!!!


I almost wonder if this is a joke. You know, a dig at all the severely uneducated people in the horse world who just buy a horse 'cuz it's pretty and are completely unable to handle it.


----------



## BikerChickk

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I almost wonder if this is a joke. You know, a dig at all the severely uneducated people in the horse world who just buy a horse 'cuz it's pretty and are completely unable to handle it.


 
I kinda think you may have something there


----------



## Foxhunter

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I almost wonder if this is a joke. You know, a dig at all the severely uneducated people in the horse world who just buy a horse 'cuz it's pretty and are completely unable to handle it.


I agree with you - there was no form of contact!


----------



## Jake and Dai

I was perusing Craigs List this morning. Does this mean they _pay you_ $49 to attend if you refer a friend?

And how does that payment plan work? In $0.10 increments? LOL



> Equine Massage Classes - *$1* (NJ)
> 
> Date: 2012-04-08, 7:30AM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Equine Massage Classes offered; Personal Use and Certification Program. The Personal Use is a 2-3 short day course teaching participants how to massage their own horses. A notebook and Certificate is given. The Certification Program is a 4 day course with home study teaching participants how to massage, muscles, functions, anatomy, illnesses/injuries, business ideas and more...a notebook & Certification is given.
> 
> Classes are taught with a Natural Horsemanship Resistance Free Influence.
> 
> Paypal, checks, money orders and cash (receipt given) are accepted. Payments plans are also available and can be arranged prior to class.
> 
> Ask about our "Refer a Friend" and *receive $50* off your class~!
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## doubleopi

*Holy high butt!*

I guess this isn't really a dumb ad, but this poor girl's conformation....they say she has "good length of underline"...and then some

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5128


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

doubleopi said:


> I guess this isn't really a dumb ad, but this poor girl's conformation....they say she has "good length of underline"...and then some
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5128


She looks like two completely different horses mashed together! :shock: Poor thing!


----------



## Derry girl

[/ATTACH]
For sale or for stud!!
OMG this would be ideal if you wanted half horse half wooly mammoth!


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ my fingers are itching... I want to take a pair of clippers to him so bad!


----------



## New_image

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not for sale, for stud. Your two-year-old is "proven," but you won't put what breed he is? Just that he's "beautiful," "black," and "has a small white star." Nice.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL BLACK STALLION


 
Seriously. I don't know what your problem is. What more could you POSSIBLY want to know about the potential cross for your mare? Hes two. He makes babies. Hes black. And has a nice small star. :lol: :slaps forehead: if I had a dollar for every add I've seen like this. Now heres a question. Do people of similar intelligence to the wordy chap that wrote up this striking ad look to breed a mare for cheap and automatically gravitate towards these ads? Because with all of the nice stallions that I know out there very few are getting many outside books lately. I guess in answer to my own question who would pay for a higher stud fee when there are proven two year old black horses running around!


----------



## FlyGap

HORSE - $150 (N VB)
HORSE FOR SALE. 
XXX-XXX-XXXX
XXX-XXX-XXXX

^^^ PERFECT! I'll take it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Derry girl said:


> [/ATTACH]
> For sale or for stud!!
> OMG this would be ideal if you wanted half horse half wooly mammoth!


OMG! And I thought Aires was hairy!!! :shock:



New_image said:


> Seriously. I don't know what your problem is. What more could you POSSIBLY want to know about the potential cross for your mare? Hes two. He makes babies. Hes black. And has a nice small star. :lol: :slaps forehead: if I had a dollar for every add I've seen like this. Now heres a question. Do people of similar intelligence to the wordy chap that wrote up this striking ad look to breed a mare for cheap and automatically gravitate towards these ads? Because with all of the nice stallions that I know out there very few are getting many outside books lately. I guess in answer to my own question who would pay for a higher stud fee when there are proven two year old black horses running around!


I think the mind-set of A LOT of people is "It has four legs, it's the same species, it's pretty, and it has it's balls still...of course it's worthy of breeding to! Oooooh, and the stud fee is cheap! Woot woot!" 

It's exactly like dog breeding. Who cares if my great dane has severe hip dysplasia or my pug has horrible breathing problems, they have balls (or a vagina) so let's breed 'em! All they care about is the gratification (the puppy they can sell for money or the foal they can sell), not that whatever animal they decide to breed is going to have serious problems once it's older.

It's called "ethical breeding" and, unfortunately, not many people do it anymore.


----------



## SunnyDraco

11 year old arabian - $10000 (spokane )

beautiful gelding. been there done that. he is *not like most Arabs*. very sweet loving and in our pocket. have him since he was 3 and *trained him myself*. does everything! all English some western pleasure gaming all patterns and of course trails. I use him for kids to ride in lessons he knows a kid from an adult and treats them as he should. *he's got a go button* and he can jump like no other. things have happened in my life and I feel he needs more. *I love him so much and he's my life*. must be a great home. *he is my best friend. *
Location: spokane
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


How is he "not like most Arabs"? :?

And WHY is he priced for $10,000? :shock: oh yeah, you are selling your "best friend" :shock:

Does he have an off button too? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think they mean he's not like most arabs in that he's laid back because sooooooooo many people have this misconception of arabs being this hot-headed, hard to handle monsters.


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think they mean he's not like most arabs in that he's laid back because sooooooooo many people have this misconception of arabs being this hot-headed, hard to handle monsters.


Yep, there are so many of those crazy Arabs, that one that is sane and laid back is worth at least $10,000. Wow did my mom sell one of those "rare" Arabians for a swinging deal, and to someone who previously thought that Arabians were all hot-headed, hard to handle monsters :lol: I guess my mom also bought her stallion with accomplishments in the show ring for even more of a steal of a deal. He is sane, laid back, easy to handle, and a total sweetheart


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wasn't saying that I thought that way. Was saying that MOST people who don't know arabs think that way. Heck, until I worked with my friend who has an arab that's more laid back than most QHs I know, I thought arabs were all crazy, too. This misconception wasn't helped by the fact that my dad bought four feral arabs (three mares and a stallion) from an auction for $100 each, thinking that the four of us kids could handle them (he knows absolutely nothing about horses and didn't realize how wild these horses were). I wasn't even allowed near the corrals because they were so insane. So, that didn't help my perception of arabs in the slightest.


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Wasn't saying that I thought that way. Was saying that MOST people who don't know arabs think that way. Heck, until I worked with my friend who has an arab that's more laid back than most QHs I know, I thought arabs were all crazy, too. This misconception wasn't helped by the fact that my dad bought four feral arabs (three mares and a stallion) from an auction for $100 each, thinking that the four of us kids could handle them (he knows absolutely nothing about horses and didn't realize how wild these horses were). I wasn't even allowed near the corrals because they were so insane. So, that didn't help my perception of arabs in the slightest.


I knew what you meant, and my mom lucked out 26 years ago when she bought two Arabians at an auction for $50 a piece. Beautiful horses with great minds, pretty good conformation, and safe around her kids. I was just making comments on what the seller thinks her gelding is worth :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ah. Yeah, sorry...little distracted. lol


----------



## FlyGap

I'd sell my human BFF for much less!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Just plain disgusting. Note the filly's age, condition, extra tight girth, wormy belly and a toddler leading the three year old child. Note that they have purchased another horse, for their three year old child to rope off. Are the parents completely nuts? When was this 10 month old filly trained? I hate to think.
Lizzie

*Sweet Lil 10 month old sorrel filly*
*Will make a perfect kids horse*
*She is r 3 year olds horse untill she got a bigger horse to rope wit*
*she has been rode up n dwn the street over the dam n the lake thru creeks trails open pastures*
*R 3 year old works her n round pen hangs on her brushes her leads other kids around on her she has had a rope thrown form her she has been ponied several miles everywhere wit dogs n other horses have taking her hunting guns do not scare her. She has been riddin wit bit or lead rope she will b a perfect childrens horse wit more love n training we hate to sale her but dnt want her to go to waste u can pick up all her feet she loads n hauls perfect *

*If interested email call/text 918-805-0456*


*







*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Poor baby!!! And the person posting the ad has horrible spelling and grammar (which, unfortunately, speaks volumes of them). That seriously makes me want to shake those people!!

There are some people who live across the main road from our barn that have a yearling TB that they ride. I was leaving the barn the other day and saw them cranking on the horse's mouth and forcing him to trot! Made me so mad!


----------



## New_image

OK FeatheredFeet you win. That is the worst....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oi vey! "Jenny is 6 years and could be with child--wouldn't that be fun?" REALLY?!

********MINI DONKIES*********


----------



## missnashvilletime

FeatheredFeet said:


> Just plain disgusting. Note the filly's age, condition, extra tight girth, wormy belly and a toddler leading the three year old child. Note that they have purchased another horse, for their three year old child to rope off. Are the parents completely nuts? When was this 10 month old filly trained? I hate to think.
> Lizzie
> 
> *Sweet Lil 10 month old sorrel filly*
> *Will make a perfect kids horse*
> *She is r 3 year olds horse untill she got a bigger horse to rope wit*
> *she has been rode up n dwn the street over the dam n the lake thru creeks trails open pastures*
> *R 3 year old works her n round pen hangs on her brushes her leads other kids around on her she has had a rope thrown form her she has been ponied several miles everywhere wit dogs n other horses have taking her hunting guns do not scare her. She has been riddin wit bit or lead rope she will b a perfect childrens horse wit more love n training we hate to sale her but dnt want her to go to waste u can pick up all her feet she loads n hauls perfect *
> 
> *If interested email call/text 918-805-0456*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG that poor filly :/ I wish I could take her just so she could grow up and hopefully not too damaged from this...it's just terrible.


----------



## missnashvilletime

I really want to call or text that number and ask them if they're crazy! UGGHEFEOJFOEFJOEWSLFKDSJOL The injustice is unbearable!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

That poor poor baby! I wish I could take her in and just turn her out to pasture and never get ridden again! That is absolutely ridiculous that a horse owner would even allow that! And to have a 3 year old round-pen? OMG! Are you f-ing kidding me? A 3 year old doesn't have a clue what they are doing! Someone's going to have a HUGE wakeup call when their child gets run over. Hopefully the horses AND children will get taken away!


----------



## CLaPorte432

missnashvilletime said:


> i really want to call or text that number and ask them if they're crazy! Ugghefeojfoefjoewslfkdsjol the injustice is unbearable!!


do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missnashvilletime

Here's the convo:
_How much are you asking for the poor little sorrel filly?_ *(I know I went in with the tone but I WAS ANGRY)*
"Poor where is she poor did u c her pic she not poor at all ha ha ha ; )"
_How much are you asking?_
"Do u have nuttin better wit ur time y dnt u go spend time wit ur family enjoy ur kids tell them u love them 
(then) Hater quit hating"
_I'm not "hating", I am trying to get more information on this filly you have for sale_
"She not for sale there is not even an ad on craigslist whatcha wanna know?????? : )" *(apparently horses are only sold on craigslist)*
_Hmm, that's weird. I was curious on your asking price, and if she's registered; however, if she isn't for sale the point is moot._
"Yep
(then) Got a bunch more yearlings in trainin let ya know when they ready"

......I cannot continue this conversation it just seems to get worse, they cannot suffice to commit the one atrocity but continue to do more... 
the text's I sent are italicized and their response is in quotes, commentary is bold. I tried to stay as polite as possible...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow...that's just...wow.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Are they letting the 3 year old handle the sales too? OMG, how disrespectful and insane are these people?!?!?

"Got a bunch more yearlings in training" OMG, I can't even imagine what they are doing to them. They are probably running barrels and poles on them by now!


----------



## missnashvilletime

CLaPorte432 said:


> Are they letting the 3 year old handle the sales too? OMG, how disrespectful and insane are these people?!?!?
> 
> "Got a bunch more yearlings in training" OMG, I can't even imagine what they are doing to them. They are probably running barrels and poles on them by now!


That is exactly why I didn't continue the conversation, I didn't want to read what else they're doing to those poor babies :/...yearlings in training...and "a bunch" of them.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

I can't believe these people... WTF are they thinking! Some of the people in this world make me sick!


----------



## CLaPorte432

"*Ring Ring* Hello? Animal Control? I'd like to report some crazy people..."


----------



## Tasia

missnashvilletime said:


> Here's the convo:
> _How much are you asking for the poor little sorrel filly?_ *(I know I went in with the tone but I WAS ANGRY)*
> "Poor where is she poor did u c her pic she not poor at all ha ha ha ; )"
> _How much are you asking?_
> "Do u have nuttin better wit ur time y dnt u go spend time wit ur family enjoy ur kids tell them u love them
> (then) Hater quit hating"
> _I'm not "hating", I am trying to get more information on this filly you have for sale_
> "She not for sale there is not even an ad on craigslist whatcha wanna know?????? : )" *(apparently horses are only sold on craigslist)*
> _Hmm, that's weird. I was curious on your asking price, and if she's registered; however, if she isn't for sale the point is moot._
> "Yep
> (then) Got a bunch more yearlings in trainin let ya know when they ready"
> 
> ......I cannot continue this conversation it just seems to get worse, they cannot suffice to commit the one atrocity but continue to do more...
> the text's I sent are italicized and their response is in quotes, commentary is bold. I tried to stay as polite as possible...


I dare you to keep going....


----------



## Rascaholic

Why in the ******** **** can't people let babies grow up before saddling them???? This makes me sick. Hope this baby found a MUCH better home!! And I hope those kids do too!


----------



## doubleopi

*918-805-0456*

Side note, I googled the number, this thread was first. And, that is absolutely terrible, I really hope somebody who knows something about horses helps her.


----------



## TexasBlaze

pony for sale

DEFINITALLY wanna put my kid on THIS pony! Kid looks like he's having a DANDY old time!!


----------



## smrobs

And to make it even better, they said something there is 10 months old. Not sure which of the 6 different ponies pictured they are talking about though. :?


----------



## TexasBlaze

Gotta love the "cowboys" in texas who know it all!


----------



## Piaffe

3 yr old mustang stud colt FREE

*This horse was born on our property we just don't have the time or desire to train him. He has never been handled at all so he isn't halter broke or anything. Once we have someone serious we will get him in a round pen for loading. Serious inquiries only! *



Wow


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TexasBlaze said:


> pony for sale
> 
> DEFINITALLY wanna put my kid on THIS pony! Kid looks like he's having a DANDY old time!!


Looks like that pony is trained to rear. Not that it makes it any better, but at least the pony looks somewhat controlled in the rear and stable. Also, that kid looks like he's having a blast. My son gets almost that exact same look on his face when he's doing something stupid but that he considers fun. Not saying the rest of their ad is any good, or that even the situation with the child is a good one, but yeah.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

********PALO. PAINT FILLY!!!!

Okay, let me get this straight...

This filly is 13-months-old and has already been saddled five or so times? And am I the only one who gets the feeling these people are saying that this poor little filly will be easy to break sooner rather than later (implying that they would expect someone to break her in the next few months)? Why are people putting saddles on yearlings in the first place?! Especially underweight yearlings?!


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Seems like in spring dumbasses come out of the woodwork to display their complete lack of intelligence and to brag about how cruel they are to horses and about how many ways they can endanger their offspring that they hope will grow up to be dumber than they are. 

I love to quote George Carlin a lot and this would be another time to do so:
"Just think of how stupid the average person is, and then realize half of them are even stupider!”


----------



## smrobs

Piaffe said:


> 3 yr old mustang stud colt FREE
> 
> *This horse was born on our property we just don't have the time or desire to train him. He has never been handled at all so he isn't halter broke or anything. Once we have someone serious we will get him in a round pen for loading. Serious inquiries only! *
> 
> 
> 
> Wow


LOL, I can't really complain much about this ad. I paid $125 for a horse in a similar situation about 7 years ago, except he hadn't been born on their property, he had been adopted by them.

Turned out to be one of the best horses I've ever had though.


----------



## iridehorses

I don't even know where to begin with this. Not for sale but on facebook as something they are proud of.

* My commanche showing out with his first saddling today, 10 mins later, a one hour first pony ride with my 7 year old niece! He's going to be amazing!! Thought I'd share his picture!! He's a two year old stud!! — with My commanche.*


----------



## DieselPony

iridehorses said:


> I don't even know where to begin with this. Not for sale but on facebook as something they are proud of.
> 
> * My commanche showing out with his first saddling today, 10 mins later, a one hour first pony ride with my 7 year old niece! He's going to be amazing!! Thought I'd share his picture!! He's a two year old stud!! — with My commanche.*


Of _course_ he's a stud! But 10 minutes until broke enough for a 7 year old! Sign me up for a breeding to that super duper smart horse!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

He looks like a Mini. Most Minis shouldn't be ridden anyway.

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I am confused by this ad. I wasn't aware the BLM adopted out studs (thought they had to be gelded before they were adopted?). Also, just because he's had one colt means he's "proven"? No, all that has "proven" is that he has balls and knows how to mount a mare. And it could just be me, but I'm not sure that horse is over 17hh. Unless the horse in the next stall over is 18hh+ (since s/he looks bigger than the stud for sale).

BLM MUSTANG STUD


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

I've never heard of a mustang that size.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That was my other thought, SmallTownGypsy.


----------



## GypsyRose

and is it just the camera angle or is his head HUGE?!?!?!

As far as him being a BLM Mustang, I think maybe they may have adopted a bred mare or got him as a foal to young to be gelded? Or he is not a true BLM mustang but a mustang bred from BLM Mustangs, cause I think even if you adopted him as a foal you would have to sign a paper stating you would geld him. Although I don't really think they keep too good a track of their horses as I had rescued a mare in the past that had been adopted from BLM and then starved and when she was weak and barely able to move she was "trained". So they weren't keeping good track of her!


----------



## BellaMFT

Free 8-month old filly

This ad made me sad :-(. Why don't they get this poor filly some vet care? I wish I could afford a 4th horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Poor baby. :-( She looks sweet, too.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's adorable. If I was in the area, she'd be in my trailer and heading home.

Bella, go get her! LoL.


----------



## BikerChickk

Horse, bridle, saddle, trailer!

How about a package deal? I will sell you a good riding trail horse, a 2 horse trailer with a new floor and new tires, a saddle, pad, bridle, halter, and lead rope all in one package deal! Ready to go! The trailer even has a rattle can paint job! You just need a truck and boots! Well, pants would be much appreciated. All this for $1700 obo, and wait it gets better. One horsey gets lonely all alone so I will throw in his favorite friend! Another rideable horse! How about that deal now? I will even throw in another halter and lead rope for the second horse. This is better than Ronco! The trailer even has a title and good tabs! OMG how can you pass this up? How could it get better? I will throw in 2 bales of hay to get you started! You aren't here yet? Why the heck not? Oh yeah, you have to email me to get an address. Well, you better hurry!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Lol. ^^^^^


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I am confused by this ad. I wasn't aware the BLM adopted out studs (thought they had to be gelded before they were adopted?). Also, just because he's had one colt means he's "proven"? No, all that has "proven" is that he has balls and knows how to mount a mare. And it could just be me, but I'm not sure that horse is over 17hh. Unless the horse in the next stall over is 18hh+ (since s/he looks bigger than the stud for sale).
> 
> BLM MUSTANG STUD


Wow, stupid people are stupid. I don't know if the BLM has changed their policy, but they were adopting out studs 8 years ago when Dobe was adopted because when I got him as a 3 year old, he was still a stud. That being said, it is entirely possible that they have changed their policies since then and geld before adoption.

As for the rest of the ad...WhyTF would you want to keep a mustang as a stud??? There are thousands standing in holding pens, looking for homes, but stupid people insist on keeping their adopted ones studs and creating more worthless horses that there are no homes for:evil:.

'Stangs from a few HMAs can get closer to 17 hands, but they aren't exactly common. Most common size is 14-15 hands. Judging by the 5" fence that is right beside him, I would say he's closer to 14.2.


----------



## arrowsaway

16 Hand Double Reg TWH/KMH (G-Man)

this horse is 16hh!

really? look at the last picture. that girl must be a giant!

they must think other people are just as stupid as they are -.-


----------



## Piaffe

^^ He looks more like a pony


----------



## Piaffe

I'm confused about this one...these ads are right by each other...lol.

It says he is NOT for sale...and then the next ad he is??

Andalusian for stud makila

Andalusian for sale 15,000


----------



## midnighthighway

oh man... this thread has me now not only just looking at horse ads on craigslist but looking intently for mistakes and/or the poor horses/ponies within them... *facepalm*


----------



## midnighthighway

not a horse but...
Adorable Pink English 14" Saddle
maybe for some.. not me.


----------



## New_image

midnighthighway said:


> oh man... this thread has me now not only just looking at horse ads on craigslist but looking intently for mistakes and/or the poor horses/ponies within them... *facepalm*


 
This. Is exactly how I have ended up with over 70 rescues and/or training projects over the last four years. 

And if I lived near all of the yearlings who are being ridden by three year olds they'd be here already with animal control called on the "farm" that they came from.


----------



## Hellsing365

I had to register to quote on this >,>
This WAS my horse for years, she WASN'T sway backed, but her markings did make her look it. She is pigeon toed, knock kneed, and has ankle problems though.

Gotta say, I think my add did her a lot more justice when I sold her
Nice Paint Mare for Sale - $800



furbabymum said:


> I love how the picture is upside down. Also, is it me or does she look swayback?
> 
> REGISTERED MARE PAINT
> Registered paint mare good trail horse.Asking 1100.00 OBO MOVING MUST SELL !!!!!!!! CALL 970-690-9808
> moving soon taking offers need good home


----------



## sabowin

http://bend.craigslist.org/grd/2956816983.html

I am putting Dancer for free because we just dont have the time for her. She is a loveing horse and would be good for inermidiate riders to experience riders. My sister just dont have the time for her. Dancer is a well mannered horse and stands about 14.4 maybe taller i am not sure. She is a sorrel and would be good for gameing or just trail or 4h. Please text xxxxxxx if you have any questions that need to be answered. 

Hmmm...I've seen ads that say 15.5, plenty of times, but while it's dumb, they clearly mean 15 1/2, i.e. 15.2. I've also seen 15.7, which I'm guessing was rounding off 15.75, i.e. 15.3. But 14.4? Is it 14 and 4/10, or are they meaning 15 hh? Huh.


----------



## BikerChickk

I kinda like the upside down pic. Makes it a memorable ad anyways LOL


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy butt-high, Batman! And no, I don't think she's standing on unlevel ground. Her hooves are very clearly on the level.

Reg. Paint Mare


----------



## MicKey73

Another CL classic...

THOROUGHTBRED:

HI I HAVE A BAY THOROUGHBRED HE IS A GELDING 9 YEARS OLD HE IS A PERFECT TRAIL HORSE WE RIDE HIM IN ENGLISH A WESTURN SADDLE WE HAVE RACED HIM IN THE PAST AND BC I OWN A STORE WHEN I WON WITH HIM ALL MY COSTUMERS WENT AWAY BC THEY GOT MAD THEY LOST BUT HE IS IN PERFECT SHAPE GREAT LEGS HE IS 64 INCHES ANY 1 CAN RIDE HIM I MEAN ANY 1 MY 6 YEARL OLD NEWFEW RIDES HIM AND HE IS PERFECT ) NO KICK NO BUCK NO SPOOK NO BITE HE HAS ALOT OF MUSTLE COME ON DOWN AND SEE HIM RIDE I AM ASKIN 3200 OBO AND HE IS PAPERED GIVE ME A CALL AT XXXXX


----------



## Piaffe

ROFL^^And that pic..hahaha


----------



## waresbear

^^^^Obviously an ad by someone who doesn't know to operate a camera, computer or the written language.


----------



## BikerChickk

That pic is just a little scary lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Something about this colt's hind end makes me cringe! 

3 YEAR OLD ARABIAN

These people's ads always are kind of weird, but this one just kind of makes me go 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/grd/2954911756.html


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Something about this colt's hind end makes me cringe!
> 
> 3 YEAR OLD ARABIAN
> 
> These people's ads always are kind of weird, but this one just kind of makes me go
> 
> Grey Palamino from our Phat Butt collection


The third picture in that first ad, did you see the eyes peeking over the fence??? :rofl::rofl:

And that second ad, when has a "grey palomino" ever had the ability to be "Getting darker every day"??? Is it because he hasn't had a bath and keeps getting darker in dirt? And what does this mean: "No holes here" ? I have never seen that in an ad :think:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

OMG! I didn't even notice the photo bomb in the third pic on that first ad! That is GREAT!!! lol

As for that second ad...their ads are always...weird. I will also go as far as to say that I don't particularly care for their stud. He's too...weedy...for my taste. http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-133588 I don't know...there's just something off about him.


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy butt-high, Batman! And no, I don't think she's standing on unlevel ground. Her hooves are very clearly on the level.
> 
> Reg. Paint Mare


Wow is she butt high! Must always ride uphill or you may be sliding down her neck :shock:

But don't forget, they describe her as having "great confirmation". But that is totally okay, because it says nothing about her conFORMation :wink:

But then the last line really gets me... "Adopt me today!!" :shock: what? Adopt her for $2000? Never seen an "adoption fee" so high before... :wink::lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Wow is she butt high! Must always ride uphill or you may be sliding down her neck :shock:
> 
> But don't forget, they describe her as having "great confirmation". But that is totally okay, because it says nothing about her conFORMation :wink:
> 
> But then the last line really gets me... "Adopt me today!!" :shock: what? Adopt her for $2000? Never seen an "adoption fee" so high before... :wink::lol:


OMG! I know, right?! I don't even think Piper (Aires' half-sister) is that butt-high...and she's pretty darned butt-high!  And is it bad that I just went back over the pic in that ad and did a quick confo critique in my head? The first time I saw the ad, I only saw how butt-high she is. Now I see that she's sickle-hocked, camped out, and long backed. Yeesh! If that's "great confirmation," I'd hate to see their idea of a train wreck! :shock:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

MicKey73 said:


> Another CL classic...
> 
> THOROUGHTBRED:
> 
> HI I HAVE A BAY THOROUGHBRED HE IS A GELDING 9 YEARS OLD HE IS A PERFECT TRAIL HORSE WE RIDE HIM IN ENGLISH A WESTURN SADDLE WE HAVE RACED HIM IN THE PAST AND BC I OWN A STORE WHEN I WON WITH HIM ALL MY COSTUMERS WENT AWAY BC THEY GOT MAD THEY LOST BUT HE IS IN PERFECT SHAPE GREAT LEGS HE IS 64 INCHES ANY 1 CAN RIDE HIM I MEAN ANY 1 MY 6 YEARL OLD NEWFEW RIDES HIM AND HE IS PERFECT ) NO KICK NO BUCK NO SPOOK NO BITE HE HAS ALOT OF MUSTLE COME ON DOWN AND SEE HIM RIDE I AM ASKIN 3200 OBO AND HE IS PAPERED GIVE ME A CALL AT XXXXX


Had to read this many, many times to figure out the "costumers" part. I was like, "He raced in costumes? Why did they all go away? What did that have to do with the store?" lol


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

SunnyDraco said:


> But then the last line really gets me... "Adopt me today!!" :shock: what? Adopt her for $2000? Never seen an "adoption fee" so high before... :wink::lol:


Grrr! I know! That really ****es me off. Their is a "rescue" that is mentioned often in some of my FB groups. I believe their cheapest "adoption fee" is like $1000 and it goes all the way up to $2500. I commented that they were not a rescue; they were horse traders.


----------



## IquitosARG10

Beautiful Andalusian / Spanish Horse for Sale and Stud

1. grammar, grammar, where for art thou grammar?!

2. 15.7 hands? Wow! Exotic!!


----------



## Kayella

IquitosARG10 said:


> Beautiful Andalusian / Spanish Horse for Sale and Stud
> 
> 1. grammar, grammar, where for art thou grammar?!
> 
> 2. 15.7 hands? Wow! Exotic!!


Bahaha I live in Pasadena and I can guarantee no one will pay 22,000 for that stud. He sure is pretty, though....


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Pretty and probably tortured, while teaching him to dance. The way they do it is disgusting.

Lizzie


----------



## SunnyDraco

FREE BOARDING
*I have a small 7 acre farm with a brand new barn*, three pastures and a lot of riding room nearby. I would love for someone to board their horse with us so that my horse will have company. I am gone pretty often in the Summer and I need to know there is someone out here to feed my horse and in case of emergency. In the same way, I am home the rest of the year and can feed and groom both horses everyday or just when you couldn't make it out. You need to pay for your own feed and help with the manure but other than that completely free. *I have a four-horse trailer you could borrow* also and live close to Mt. Spokane's amazing trails. *I am 16* and live just off of Argone. I am hoping for another young horse-crazy gal like me but I am open!
Talk to you soon! 



Somehow, I have my doubts that she owns the property and trailer... :think:
Craigslist is a great place for underage kids to post ads so long as they have an email account :lol:
I would love to know where her parents stand on this ad...


----------



## furbabymum

Holy high witheres batman! This horse looks crazy!
14 yr old Reg AQHA Buckskin Gelding


----------



## furbabymum

Apparently not looking for quality:
*Wanted Cheap Horses*

Date: 2012-04-15, 6:12PM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


looking to buy cheap riding geldings of any kind call ________ and ask for chas, leave a voicemail


----------



## furbabymum

*looking for someone to rida a colt (wyoming)*

Date: 2012-04-14, 3:55PM MDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


i have a 3 year old colt that ive started and hes coming along nicely. i just dont have the time to stay on him. he is very good minded and has about 6 rides on him and *has only bucked once*. call me to discuss prices. i am located in the fremont county area


----------



## loveisabug

..............

beginner looking for horse ASAP


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

loveisabug said:


> ..............
> 
> beginner looking for horse ASAP


So many things I want to say to that child or highly uneducated adult.


----------



## furbabymum

loveisabug said:


> ..............
> 
> beginner looking for horse ASAP


That is bad. Weirdly specific about color. Then I love the OBO thing. I'd like free OBO. If it's OBO I'll be offering you free.  LOL

Please, no one give this person a horse!


----------



## BellaMFT

I love it when I see ads from people looking for a free horse. I figure if you can afford to buy the horse then you shouldn't own it because you probably can't afford to feed it or provide vet care.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Sale ad in wanted section? And a tasty sounding crossbred :lol:

Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Online Classifieds

"sweet tempered Arabian/*Sweetish* Warmblood cross" :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That first pic made me go :shock:!

AQHA 12 YR. GELDING


----------



## Crossroadshorsefarm

Rotflmao!!


----------



## MisssMarie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That first pic made me go :shock:!
> 
> AQHA 12 YR. GELDING



Is it just me or is something odd about the front right/outside leg??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Who Says a Trail horse can't be Pretty too!

ugh...


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

and it's not a horse, but come on! They guy looks like he is making out with his cow!! LMFAO!!!

Dexter Heifer red, polled, halter broke


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ OMG! Gross!


----------



## midnighthighway

this one  gotta love the picture always wanted a horse out of a fairy tale 

Older Arabian Gelding


----------



## Chiilaa

*snort* He's not this bright anymore, but he still has some pink in his mane? ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## Evansk

:???: ... mmm... yah..

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Cremello-stallion-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ371398040


----------



## SunnyDraco

Evansk said:


> :???: ... mmm... yah..
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Cremello-stallion-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ371398040


Another one of those "he's a cremello, that means he can't be gelded" :shock:
Step 1. Geld
Step 2. Professional training for at least 3 months

Then he may be a great gelding for years to come :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco

AQHA paint yearling filly/ 2 other yearlings

Yeah, a "AQHA paint" is not what she is. She is tobiano (which is not found in registered quarter horses) and cannot be AQHA registered. 

The tanning bed might be nice though :lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

She needs groceries.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Another one of those "he's a cremello, that means he can't be gelded" :shock:
> Step 1. Geld
> Step 2. Professional training for at least 3 months
> 
> Then he may be a great gelding for years to come :wink:


I really don't understand how people don't have ONE decent pic of their horse!! GAH!

And I seriously had a hard time reading that ad. The spelling, grammar and misused words were atrocious!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Wow, really? So she's big and gentle, huh? You can't tell us anything more about her?

Big Gentle White Mare

Really?

Male horse


----------



## Oldhorselady

1 year old filly she going to be beautiful she has a thick and long main and tail ground work done iv been saddilling her up and puting the bit in her mouth no problem i have a 3 year old and dont have time for her and im moving to missioure so i cant take her payed 800 for her hit jaymii up at 5597997909 call or text day or night ill answer.........asking only 300 im only 19 years old and has had horses for only 2 years and i did all the ground work and saddling so she will be really easy to train PRICE WENT DOWN 250 MY BEST OFFER

she will be able to start trainging in about 4 months and needs a lil more ground work done but will make a beautiful horse 


1 1/2 year filly


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oldhorselady said:


> 1 year old filly she going to be beautiful she has a thick and long main and tail ground work done iv been saddilling her up and puting the bit in her mouth no problem i have a 3 year old and dont have time for her and im moving to missioure so i cant take her payed 800 for her hit jaymii up at 5597997909 call or text day or night ill answer.........asking only 300 im only 19 years old and has had horses for only 2 years and i did all the ground work and saddling so she will be really easy to train PRICE WENT DOWN 250 MY BEST OFFER
> 
> she will be able to start trainging in about 4 months and needs a lil more ground work done but will make a beautiful horse
> 
> 
> 1 1/2 year filly


Oh dear Lord!! Stupid people **** me off!!!!! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## New_image

I love that & I might have to use it. "Big Gentle Mare. Shes big and gentle."


----------



## New_image

*4 thoroughbreed horses for sale - $150 (atlanta/lewiston)*


almost 2 yr old colt not galded papers not sent in asking 200$ HE IS DARK BAY not broke but does lead
almost3 yr old colt not galded papers not sent in asking 200$ he is chesnut not broke leads and is easy to handle
3and 1/2 year old filly has jockey club papers not broke dark bay color 300$ 

5 year old filly broke with western sadle raced 1 season and trained with english raceing saddle very sound never had any problems very athletic horse just dont have the money to race any more and need to find homes for them she would make a nice jumper show or barrel horse she is a little over 15 hands price is 1500$ 

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 2944065682


----------



## Lonannuniel

just came across this one. 

" Spirit can do it all he is a qh/arab/pant he is 5 year old and is 17.2 hh he is supper quiet and gentle and would be a good jumping horse he is very happy to please you my little bruther who is 7 can ride him rily good and i am only 10 .I want Spirit to a good home please thank you .I am getting rid of him beacause i want to go on a school trip to Costa Rica and need the money."


----------



## Rascaholic

Horses for adoption

This is just.....Sad.


----------



## Rascaholic

Needs a person to call her own look at the video... does she look lame?


----------



## Rascaholic

17 Year Old Breeding Stallion

Look at the front hooves...foundered?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Rascaholic- i think she appears slightly out in her hind left maybe however what sticks out to me is how she is said to be western(pleasure ) but she seems very 'hot' and how much he is in her face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic

When you spot the main thing wrong with this add please post it.

Horses for sale


----------



## Rascaholic

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Rascaholic- i think she appears slightly out in her hind left maybe however what sticks out to me is how she is said to be western(pleasure ) but she seems very 'hot' and how much he is in her face.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking right front. Very hmmmm what's the word...pacey? Almost tip toeing sorta. My friend is looking at her....I told her to pass, but nothing will do her *sigh* but to see her.


----------



## amp23

Rascaholic said:


> When you spot the main thing wrong with this add please post it.
> 
> Horses for sale


The halter hanging off the filly's neck in the 3rd pic? Also they put "are" instead of "is" in every sentence..


----------



## SunnyDraco

Rascaholic said:


> When you spot the main thing wrong with this add please post it.
> 
> Horses for sale


Which main thing? the halter on the filly? :shock:

It also seems that the filly's sire was trained to do "dancing"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rascaholic said:


> Horses for adoption
> 
> This is just.....Sad.


That poor little bay is kinda :shock:-looking, isn't she?!



Rascaholic said:


> Needs a person to call her own look at the video... does she look lame?


Doesn't look lame to me. I think what's throwing you off in the front is that one white sock on the left fore. Makes it look like the legs/hooves are travelling differently. I definitely like her trot. Looks nice and smooth.


----------



## Rascaholic

amp23 said:


> The halter hanging off the filly's neck in the 3rd pic? Also they put "are" instead of "is" in every sentence..


Yep, I know foals are kinda houdinish but I almost choked when I saw that. AND THEY POSTED IT IN A SALES ADD!


----------



## Rascaholic

SunnyDraco said:


> Which main thing? the halter on the filly? :shock:
> 
> It also seems that the filly's sire was trained to do "dancing"


Yes and yes, and lol. I swear I don't think "Dad" is a TWH either.


----------



## Rascaholic

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That poor little bay is kinda :shock:-looking, isn't she?!
> 
> Can we say roach backed?
> 
> 
> Doesn't look lame to me. I think what's throwing you off in the front is that one white sock on the left fore. Makes it look like the legs/hooves are travelling differently. I definitely like her trot. Looks nice and smooth.


It could be. It may just be the super head action making it seem more odd. 


And the stallions feet, just EWWW.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Rascaholic said:


> Yep, I know foals are kinda houdinish but I almost choked when I saw that. AND THEY POSTED IT IN A SALES ADD!


Just because of the kind of thread this is, I really have to point out that it's a "sales ad," not a "sales add."

ad - advertisement
add - addition


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not necessarily dumb, but...am I blind or is this mare definitely NOT a blue roan?

Beautiful Blue Roan Mare


----------



## SunnyDraco

HORSE'S

I AM SELLING THESE HORSE'S SO I CAN CUT BACK ON THE AMOUNT I HAVE. FIRST ONE IS A SORROW QUATER HORSE MARE FIVE YEARS OLD WAS BREAD FOR CUTTING SHE IS BROKE DO NOT HAVE PAPERS ON HER SHE WAS ALSO BREAD july 13&14 2011 TO ARE BLACK AND WHITE PAINT STUD WE BELIVE SHE TOOK $ 500.00 OBO. THE OTHER ONE IS A BLACK PAINT BREADING STOCK MARE SHE IS FOUR YEARS OLD SHE IS BROKE TO LEG TRAINED BEEN ON TRAIL RIDES HAD OVER 90 DAYS TRAINING WITH A TRAINER HAS NOT BEEN RODE SINCE LAST SPRING . BOTH PROBLY WILL NEED A TUNE UP THEY HAVE BOTH BEEN AROUND KIDS AND A LAMA COWS DO JUST FINE BLACK PAINT HAS CROSED RIVERS DID GOOD COULD MAKE GOOD HORSES FOR WHAT EVER JOB YOU WANT THEM TO DO ASKING $ 800.00 ON THE BLACK PAINT MARE I HAVE HER PAPERS AND HER MOM MY GIRLS USE THE MOM FOR BARRELS AND POLE BENDING MOM IS NOT FOR SALE JUST HER DAUGHTER. 


:shock: sorrow, bread for cutting, was bread in July (think she is pregnant), horrible spelling and grammar, lack of punctuation, and typed in ALL-CAPS! Did I miss anything? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> HORSE'S
> 
> I AM SELLING THESE HORSE'S SO I CAN CUT BACK ON THE AMOUNT I HAVE. FIRST ONE IS A SORROW QUATER HORSE MARE FIVE YEARS OLD WAS BREAD FOR CUTTING SHE IS BROKE DO NOT HAVE PAPERS ON HER SHE WAS ALSO BREAD july 13&14 2011 TO ARE BLACK AND WHITE PAINT STUD WE BELIVE SHE TOOK $ 500.00 OBO. THE OTHER ONE IS A BLACK PAINT BREADING STOCK MARE SHE IS FOUR YEARS OLD SHE IS BROKE TO LEG TRAINED BEEN ON TRAIL RIDES HAD OVER 90 DAYS TRAINING WITH A TRAINER HAS NOT BEEN RODE SINCE LAST SPRING . BOTH PROBLY WILL NEED A TUNE UP THEY HAVE BOTH BEEN AROUND KIDS AND A LAMA COWS DO JUST FINE BLACK PAINT HAS CROSED RIVERS DID GOOD COULD MAKE GOOD HORSES FOR WHAT EVER JOB YOU WANT THEM TO DO ASKING $ 800.00 ON THE BLACK PAINT MARE I HAVE HER PAPERS AND HER MOM MY GIRLS USE THE MOM FOR BARRELS AND POLE BENDING MOM IS NOT FOR SALE JUST HER DAUGHTER.
> 
> 
> :shock: sorrow, bread for cutting, was bread in July (think she is pregnant), horrible spelling and grammar, lack of punctuation, and typed in ALL-CAPS! Did I miss anything? :lol:


Ow. That made my head hurt trying to read it.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Secretariat/Mr. Prospector bloodlines


11 yr. bark brown mare. Proven race record. Ran in California and Arizona. Breeding sound only. Whatever she is worth to you. 208-881-****
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

Sounds like a free horse to me and hoping someone wants to pay a price they might think she is worth. 


2 horses for sale

We have 2 horses for sale buckskin paint n buckskin girulla pls call for info jason at 208346****or txt or willon to trade 

GIRULLA!!! :rofl: and did they take a scissors to their manes and forelocks?


Donkeys For Sale

The first picture is the worst, poor donkeys!


Registered Mare

Papered Paint Mare 7ys old She finished Training in 2010 by Russ Lott She was started on cutting but we use her for hunting and pleasure, She is best for a expeienced rider, she is about 16 hands, easy to Catch, Load, *Shaw*, does not kick other horses on rides, crosses water with no issues, she has not bucked, she has *no Paint color* she is *Sorral* and darkns out in the summer with dapples, We love her and hate to see her go but she is not fit for our 8 yr old Son who is in desperate need of a Dead Broke horse we want him to have a smaller Gelding, and if you have that we would love to work out a trade. Please call and come see her 208 680-**** or 208 680-****

My local Craigslist is certainly full of lots of bad ads today :lol:


----------



## DancingWithSunny

SunnyDraco said:


> HORSE'S
> 
> I AM SELLING THESE HORSE'S SO I CAN CUT BACK ON THE AMOUNT I HAVE. FIRST ONE IS A SORROW QUATER HORSE MARE FIVE YEARS OLD WAS BREAD FOR CUTTING SHE IS BROKE DO NOT HAVE PAPERS ON HER SHE WAS ALSO BREAD july 13&14 2011 TO ARE BLACK AND WHITE PAINT STUD WE BELIVE SHE TOOK $ 500.00 OBO. THE OTHER ONE IS A BLACK PAINT BREADING STOCK MARE SHE IS FOUR YEARS OLD SHE IS BROKE TO LEG TRAINED BEEN ON TRAIL RIDES HAD OVER 90 DAYS TRAINING WITH A TRAINER HAS NOT BEEN RODE SINCE LAST SPRING . BOTH PROBLY WILL NEED A TUNE UP THEY HAVE BOTH BEEN AROUND KIDS AND A LAMA COWS DO JUST FINE BLACK PAINT HAS CROSED RIVERS DID GOOD COULD MAKE GOOD HORSES FOR WHAT EVER JOB YOU WANT THEM TO DO ASKING $ 800.00 ON THE BLACK PAINT MARE I HAVE HER PAPERS AND HER MOM MY GIRLS USE THE MOM FOR BARRELS AND POLE BENDING MOM IS NOT FOR SALE JUST HER DAUGHTER.
> 
> 
> :shock: sorrow, bread for cutting, was bread in July (think she is pregnant), horrible spelling and grammar, lack of punctuation, and typed in ALL-CAPS! Did I miss anything? :lol:


You forgot to mention how good she is with lama-cows...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Houston

These were pretty disturbing to me. Had to share.

So what is a "Thurobread" Morgan?
Thurobread Morgan

"_Thurobread Morgan - $750
Flea bitten Morgan 9yrs old semi broken comes with plenty of groceries will come with tack email me for pics 750 obo_"


This one makes me want to slam my head in my desk. So much fail in one short ad!
Palamino Mare

"_Palamino Mare - $1200
White Albino Mare with Blue Eyes....Very rare, she has square pupils instead of round._"


----------



## Wallaby

"Sired by tyghs valley bar out of deck bar and dammed by elegant mannerism. You can view her pedigree on allbreedpedigree.com under elegant Bally bar. 2005 red copper bay quarterhorse; Nikki is sweet and has a great personality. I am selling her as a broodmare and i am going to be ccmpletely honest as to why. There is nothing physically wrong with this horse. I cannot ezplain why this happened because the cruelty of people is over my head but because of this mares past I do believe something is mentally wrong. Like I said on the ground she is an awesome horse. I have had young beginner 4-h kids practice with her and they loved her. She has advanced in in-hand skill fast and she doesn't forget. I am not selling her to someone with the intention to get on her back like she's a broke horse because she's not and I do not want to be responsible if something happens. I have broke her and when I did she was like my dream horse. But a few months after I did for a reason I do not know of she snapped back to the same horse in the saddle that's she was when I first got her. I am selling her because I cannot afford two horses when one is just a pasture pet now and I cannot afford to breed her. Otherwise i would keep her. Nikki truely is a good horse and her intentions are not bad so i will not sell her to the wrong home as i do not wish to continue her pattern of neglect. Now that i have that clear, from my understanding she has foaled out twice and she made a good mother. I have never seen her foals so i cannot say what they take after looks or personality wise but from my knowledge of this mare if they took the personality of their dam i garuntee they have a sweet yet strong spirit and mind and it takes a lot to bring them down. They learn quickly and they dont forget. They have strong heads and fear is not an option to them. They are loyal and willing towards any object and very strong hearted. Fast and quick but willing to slow it down and think! they are great companions and truely a best friend! If interested please call, txt, or e-mail me @ (503)xxx.xxxx Thank you! The pictures are of her about a month after I got her but this is her cleaned up. She is much up to weight now!!"












So she has "something mentally wrong" with her but you think she should be a broodmare? Wallaby haz confushions. 
What exactly does she do that's so terrible? There's enough text there, you'd think they could have at least outlined how she "snaps"... :think:

At least she's cute, I guess?


Also, "dammed by elegant mannerism"? :rofl: Elegant Mannerism must be a jerk!!


----------



## Arksly

SunnyDraco said:


> 2 horses for sale
> 
> We have 2 horses for sale buckskin paint n buckskin girulla pls call for info jason at 208346****or txt or willon to trade
> 
> GIRULLA!!! :rofl: and did they take a scissors to their manes and forelocks?



Hey don't hate on the pathetic forelocks. Poor Kitty has a few hairs that I really don't think can even count as a forelock.

Cute horses though.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Arksly said:


> Hey don't hate on the pathetic forelocks. Poor Kitty has a few hairs that I really don't think can even count as a forelock.
> 
> Cute horses though.


I have seen many pathetic forelocks, but not pathetic manes to go with it. Kinda wonder if they got into some burrs and the owner decided to hack off what they had. Obsessive me will stand there forever picking them out to save as much as possible. LOL


----------



## Regula

young stud - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

"this little guy is around 3 years old would make a great summer project for an expierenced rider. some of his problems are that he rears and charges but them problems can be resolveld with lots of trust ill get pictures tomorrow but he is a beautiful paint pony $600 OBO will trade for a partially broke miniature mare or a welsh sized mare"

Yeah, right...


----------



## WSArabians

Regula said:


> young stud - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
> 
> "this little guy is around 3 years old would make a great summer project for an expierenced rider. some of his problems are that he rears and charges but them problems can be resolveld with lots of trust ill get pictures tomorrow but he is a beautiful paint pony $600 OBO will trade for a partially broke miniature mare or a welsh sized mare"
> 
> Yeah, right...


Good lord. 
I just watched Buck actually, and a horse with these same issues came in. He got the trainer in the head and **** near killed him. 
Perhaps this horse needs to go the same way and they should start working with a trainer.


----------



## WSArabians

Arksly said:


> Hey don't hate on the pathetic forelocks. Poor Kitty has a few hairs that I really don't think can even count as a forelock.
> 
> Cute horses though.


My one mare drives me bonkers! I just can't get it to grow... LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

WSArabians said:


> My one mare drives me bonkers! I just can't get it to grow... LOL


She is rocking that Halle Berry haircut. I think she looks cute!


----------



## TimWhit91

she is adorable! I think her forelock makes her more cute lol


----------



## homehorsetraining

"too paluhmino studs for sell. not sweet"

#1 if you don't know how to spell the major horse terms I am not buying from you
#2 great sales pitch, may as well say "they will try to kill you"


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> My one mare drives me bonkers! I just can't get it to grow... LOL


I think my sister's mare has yours beat in lack of hair. Although I think she had assistance... :lol:








This is what happens when you have been living/working at a horse rescue with your horse sharing a pasture with rescues :wink:


----------



## devildogtigress

Hey, my daughter's pony wins in the forelock department. We braided him for their show last fall...and the "nub" of his forelock was just that..a tiny wee little bump the size of my pinky finger nail! He has gorgeous thick mane....but the forelock is just all kinds of pathetic. I'll see if I can't get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Check out this stud's front legs in the third picture
Registered stud for sale!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Check out this stud's front legs in the third picture
> Registered stud for sale!


Eep! :shock:


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Yikes. He's really broken down for his age.

Lizzie


----------



## SunnyDraco

When all that matters is AQHA or APHA papers when breeding 
Wanted broodmares


----------



## DancingWithSunny

SunnyDraco said:


> Check out this stud's front legs in the third picture
> Registered stud for sale!


His name is well known in the barrel racing community...but we can't tell you what it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

DancingWithSunny said:


> His name is well known in the barrel racing community...but we can't tell you what it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not just that... but his 4 year old get has sold for $25 000 but we are giving him away for $600...


----------



## SunnyDraco

Chiilaa said:


> Not just that... but his 4 year old get has sold for $25 000 but we are giving him away for $600...


Surprisingly won the lottery 4 years ago on that one offspring that may have had an even more spectacular dam, worthless now because you rarely win twice. But you may find people that are willing to bet on him just because of one winner.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Nothing else to say? Age? Breed? Health? 
matching black TEAM
I have a well broke matching BLACK team will drive with colts or singal good team no e-mails or text


----------



## SunnyDraco

Love your ad's title... And your 3 year old gelding looks like a yearling in the third picture with the girl on his back, then he looks like a two year old in the last picture like you say he was for both pictures. 
Must Sacrifice


----------



## OkieGal

donkey

Wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> When all that matters is AQHA or APHA papers when breeding
> Wanted broodmares


Is it just me or are the legs on that second foal :shock:? And honestly, his stallion is absolutely nothing special. I've seen better-looking geldings.


----------



## Rascaholic

OkieGal said:


> donkey
> 
> Wow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could be wrong, but isn't that a little donkey club foot I see hiding in the grass in that first picture?


----------



## Regula

Not a horse for sale ad, but...
Horse - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County

"Wanted: Horse
Im looking into buying a horse and was wondering if anyone had on for free I would come and pick it up.If you had one to give away."

That sure sounds like someone I'd want to give my horse to...


----------



## Koolio

Regula said:


> Not a horse for sale ad, but...
> Horse - Strathcona County Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Strathcona County
> 
> "Wanted: Horse
> Im looking into buying a horse and was wondering if anyone had on for free I would come and pick it up.If you had one to give away."
> 
> That sure sounds like someone I'd want to give my horse to...


I saw this ad today too and thought the same thing.


----------



## OkieGal

Rascaholic said:


> I could be wrong, but isn't that a little donkey club foot I see hiding in the grass in that first picture?


 
Sure looks like it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Stud for sale


----------



## smrobs

^^Wow, that horse has one of the absolute fugliest hind ends I've ever seen :shock:.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So, smrobs, you feel like this with me, then?


----------



## Rascaholic

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Stud for sale
> 
> Ok, now I don't claim to know a whole lot about horse genetics, BUT that just seems like bad bad judgement. I know it is considered a genetic defect in dogs....
> 
> "My stud is holding onto a jewel, so come breed your mare for a nice colt who keeps his package hidden! No more unsightly boy bits dangling. Oh, don't mind the medical issues from it, it might not be hereditary. HUH HUH HUH"


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, you got that right...only moreso.

If only there were 2 people getting face-bricked in this picture, it would fit better.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Makes me want to say this to the people...


----------



## Koolio

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Stud for sale


The one nut wonder!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wait, how far does she go when she backs out of a trailer?
Young AQHA mare OBO


----------



## smrobs

^^Ugh, I hate that. Stating a horse is an AQHA implies that she is registered, but they make no mention of papers...or lines.

Her _lines_ will decide whether she's good at cutting, not her reaction to cues :?.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Great Little Stud for sale in Montgomery, Texas :: HorseClicks

I don't even know what to say...


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Just stumbled upon this one...



> extremely quiet Stallone for stud


:lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Who are they going to convince that this is a palomino?
Paint/Palomino


----------



## Rascaholic

SunnyDraco said:


> Who are they going to convince that this is a palomino?
> Paint/Palomino


 HOLY CRAP look at those skis on her front legs!!!!!


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Oh god, didn't think it could get any worse...



> wanted horse/pony
> hi i am after a pony eny were between 12hh to 14hh dont mind meen bad or untouched pony /horse free or cheep will be going to a grate home no tb pleas call xxxxxxxxx thank u


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Check out this stud's front legs in the third picture
> Registered stud for sale!


Wow.... :shock:


----------



## Rascaholic

Misty'sGirl said:


> Oh god, didn't think it could get any worse...


:happydance:You were wrong huh :lol:


----------



## smrobs

CLaPorte432 said:


> Great Little Stud for sale in Montgomery, Texas :: HorseClicks
> 
> I don't even know what to say...


Wow, that looks more like a long yearling than a 5 year old....and I can certainly see the Hancock influence in him.

That big honkin' head couldn't have come from anywhere else LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, so this chick's stirrups confuse me. That doesn't look like a racing saddle to me. So, apparently she thinks that's the way you're supposed to ride in an English saddle?! :shock:

14 yr Arab / Paint Mare, Bay, exp rider


----------



## smrobs

Nah, they just failed to mention that she'll buck you off if something touches her side...so that's the only way that they can ride her :wink::lol:.


----------



## Kayella

10 year old Tennessee walker gelding

Aha, I just found this amusing. I didn't know horses were measured in feet...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Kayella said:


> 10 year old Tennessee walker gelding
> 
> Aha, I just found this amusing. I didn't know horses were measured in feet...


Unfortunately, by their reckoning, that horse would be about 18hh. :lol:


----------



## arrowsaway

Wonderful Mare-only to Good Home- Price Changeable

either her name is because she's a female horse who happens to be black as night, or because "She needs a rider who has some experience with horses and riding them" is code for, she'll kill you.

either way, who the hell would buy a horse named nightmare? that's like buying a Chevrolet Junker or a Ford Rustbucket.:?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^Nice. Idiots. lol


----------



## Kayella

Buyer BEWARE - Horses

There's nothing dumb about this ad; it's actually quite sad.


----------



## amp23

That is so sad...


----------



## HollyBubbles

This horse is a TRACKING machine! Wow, and here I was thinking horses couldn't track...
And she has produced a fowl... Wonder which one of their roosters they bred her with?

Horse | Trade Me


----------



## CLaPorte432

Kayella said:


> Buyer BEWARE - Horses
> 
> There's nothing dumb about this ad; it's actually quite sad.


Whoever sent their horse there, was a complete idiot. Who sends their horse to someone they met online, and never met in person, nor seen their "handiwork" nor even saw the facilities.

I'm sorry, but that lady deserved to be scammed. The stupidity on her part just amazes me. :evil: If she really loved the mare the way she said she did...she NEVER would have sent her to a place that she knew nothing about.

She was probably sold to Mexico since she's not far from the boarder...


----------



## Chiilaa

Yes, she should have checked the facilities. But she didn't "deserve" it. No one deserves to be treated like that. It's not right to do things like that to people just because you can fleece them - it's still a crime.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Your exactly right Chillla. No she didn't deserve that, but she certainly should have thought it through before sending her horse off to the gas chamber so to speak. Especially a horse that she "so obviously cared for and was her life"...

I bet she learned her lesson though. Well, I can hope.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Arab horse

He is like nine years old. Well he is big and white he is a good rider you could ride him all day or best offer.for pictures text me at 559-358-7865 or radio number 117x568702x1 well he look like that i have the pictures i need an email


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oldhorselady said:


> Arab horse
> 
> He is like nine years old. Well he is big and white he is a good rider you could ride him all day or best offer.for pictures text me at 559-358-7865 or radio number 117x568702x1 well he look like that i have the pictures i need an email


Right. That ad wasn't confusing AT ALL! :?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Oldhorselady said:


> Arab horse
> 
> He is like nine years old. Well he is big and white he is a good rider you could ride him all day or best offer.for pictures text me at 559-358-7865 or radio number 117x568702x1 well he look like that i have the pictures i need an email


WOW :shock:
So I am guessing that the two pictures are random horses (not even the same horse -appear to be different in build) to show that the horse for sale looks them?


----------



## smrobs

HollyBubbles said:


> This horse is a TRACKING machine! Wow, and here I was thinking horses couldn't track...
> And she has produced a fowl... Wonder which one of their roosters they bred her with?
> 
> Horse | Trade Me


When you first said "tracking" I automatically thought of a roping horse. In _that_ sense, a "tracking machine" would be something to pay good money for....then I read the ad.

Perhaps they meant "trekking"?


----------



## HollyBubbles

smrobs said:


> When you first said "tracking" I automatically thought of a roping horse. In _that_ sense, a "tracking machine" would be something to pay good money for....then I read the ad.
> 
> Perhaps they meant "trekking"?


Yeah :lol: I looked at it and thought what the hell, like animal tracking or something? I think if their spelling was alright.. And they didn't say 15.5hh tall then it would be alright.

I'm thinking that's what they meant yes


----------



## Annanoel

Not necessarily dumb but this horse seems like it just needs help and a vet? Underbite, major hip problem you can see in the trailer picture, some sort of fungal problem, losing weight? Ah, I just want to help horses like that.

"This is my 3 year old filly I bought about a year ago. She was in horrible shape and I got her back up to health, but she did lose weight over winter. She isn't broke but I have been on her a couple times. She is like a big puppy dog and loves to be petted and just in your pocket. She does have a weird hip but the vet said it doesn't affect her at all she still runs with my other horse and plays. She is kinda at the bottom of the herd but is a lot of fun to have around  she does have an underbite but it doesn't really matter because horses grab with there lips and she just had her teeth done not to long ago. Before you get her though she will have current coggins and get shots and feet done. I hate to sell her but we are moving and I just don't have the time she needs.. She is really a sweet horse and just gorgeous. I think she might of had rain rot because some hair did fall out but is growing back really fast."

**Gypsy look alike horse** MUST SEE


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Annanoel said:


> Not necessarily dumb but this horse seems like it just needs help and a vet? Underbite, major hip problem you can see in the trailer picture, some sort of fungal problem, losing weight? Ah, I just want to help horses like that.
> 
> "This is my 3 year old filly I bought about a year ago. She was in horrible shape and I got her back up to health, but she did lose weight over winter. She isn't broke but I have been on her a couple times. She is like a big puppy dog and loves to be petted and just in your pocket. She does have a weird hip but the vet said it doesn't affect her at all she still runs with my other horse and plays. She is kinda at the bottom of the herd but is a lot of fun to have around  she does have an underbite but it doesn't really matter because horses grab with there lips and she just had her teeth done not to long ago. Before you get her though she will have current coggins and get shots and feet done. I hate to sell her but we are moving and I just don't have the time she needs.. She is really a sweet horse and just gorgeous. I think she might of had rain rot because some hair did fall out but is growing back really fast."
> 
> **Gypsy look alike horse** MUST SEE


Get some decent weight on her, clear up the rain rot, and she'd be a stunner, that's for sure.


----------



## Annanoel

That's what I thought! I'm wondering if she does have some vanner in her, she sure looks like it! She is beautiful but her hip worries me. I hate when it comes to situations like that, but she's gorgeous. Even IF she would just be a pasture puff, she'd be a gorgeous one and sweet I'm sure.


----------



## GypsyRose

**Gypsy look alike horse** MUST SEE 

Not Fair! This horse is less then an hour away from me! Oooh I would love to go get her, but... my husband would kill me!


----------



## Allison C

What is "foxth"?

2 - 1 are stallion 2 years and my other is almost 2 years and she is foxth if you need more pic call me at ********** . ONLY SERIOUS BUYERS THANKS YOU FOR WATCHING


----------



## SunnyDraco

TWH Colt

Very beautiful, young TWH colt. 
Turns two years old in August, raised from a baby so sweet as ever. 
Won't be tall, sire stood 14.3 and dam was 15 hands. He is about 13 hands right now.
Will get pics and videos up today. Has a really thick, long mane and tail.
Stands for farrier, loads, leads, not afraid of anything.
*Still a stud colt. Would make an outstanding 4H prospect*, he has a show off attitude.
Come and see him. 
$300.


Love the logic of stud colts being an outstanding 4H prospect. Wish people would geld their own colts instead of passing them on to someone else who may or may not geld. Plenty of people who would buy a 1 1/2 year old colt because he is cheap and they have a bunch of mares.


----------



## themacpack

Arabian-Cross Mare 

So, the horse is four years old, was purchased for an 11 year old and the child has "out grown" the horse? I love that the fact the horse will "let you halter and lead" is their primary selling point. What really caught my eye, though, was the picture with all the random crap all over it.......:lol:


----------



## themacpack

2 yr old frasion gelding

What in the world is a "frasion" - first thought is they mean "Friesian" (which this horse is CLEARLY not)???? I even tried googling it in case it was a new designer name like they use on mutt dogs.......can't find anything.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Informative ad. All that matters is her color and gender. Breed, age and training are meaningless because she is being taken to "THE SALE" next week


Sorrel filly
Selling our sorrel filly for info Call [email protected]***-***-**** NEXT WEEK SHE GOES TO THE SALE


----------



## smrobs

themacpack said:


> 2 yr old frasion gelding
> 
> What in the world is a "frasion" - first thought is they mean "Friesian" (which this horse is CLEARLY not)???? I even tried googling it in case it was a new designer name like they use on mutt dogs.......can't find anything.


Well, duh!!! He's black, therefore, he must be some rare and speshul breed that is worth 3 times as much as the grade horse he really is.

Truthfully, he looks like he could be Taz's long lost brother.


----------



## New_image

Am I to assume that this is an advertisement for a Belgian gelding? 

At least he can drive a fork lift...

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2941951432.html


----------



## New_image

That and this ad has been around for a while, 

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2927947729.html

A friend of mine e-mailed on the horse and wanted to go see her. She told the owner the mare was a grey, the owner insisted that she has owned her the mares entire life and she KNOWS she is a blue roan. Shes just grey "right now". 

Oh, well, in that case....


----------



## tiffrmcoy

6 YEAR OLD BAY MARE "PLAYDAY, ROPE PROSPECT"


A "63 year old mare"


----------



## tiffrmcoy

***Barrel Mare***

And this mare has a new "coffins"


----------



## smrobs

Well, when they replaced the 'coffins', they should have done a thorough re-alignment on her front end. Those are some of the worst calf knees I've seen in a while. :?


----------



## ChrisDocter

I don't suppose anyone could clarify "yellow broke" to me....or why it merits the price tag.
Horse for sale


----------



## CLaPorte432

If your going to ask $15,000 for a horse, get some professional photos taken! OMG!

Tuffest Spookster ch/wh homozygous own grandson to Tinky's Spook for sale in Scott, Iowa :: HorseClicks


----------



## Annanoel

CLaPorte432 said:


> If your going to ask $15,000 for a horse, get some professional photos taken! OMG!
> 
> Tuffest Spookster ch/wh homozygous own grandson to Tinky's Spook for sale in Scott, Iowa :: HorseClicks


:? AH, I agree here! Biggest pet peeve for horse ads. With that price tag there should be very nice pictures, and even with all those wins pictures from the shows. Maybe even a video!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Annanoel said:


> :? AH, I agree here! Biggest pet peeve for horse ads. With that price tag there should be very nice pictures, and even with all those wins *pictures from the shows*. Maybe even a video!


Impossible. The show record belongs to the grandsire :lol:

The stallion for sale never showed "due to injury" but they are sure he would have been great :wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well of course! And with a $15,000 price tag for an unshown due to injury stud...you can't possibly go wrong! (Is he even sound to ride? LoL)


----------



## Piaffe

Arabian horses

Papered Arabians in need of a good home. Two of them have been ridden in the past. I haven't ridden in the last two years due to my *husbands* getting hurt real bad. The others have been handled and I can give the shots,worm them and they stand for the farrier. 

I'm sure she meant her husband getting hurt,but it still made me smile


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ChrisDocter said:


> I don't suppose anyone could clarify "yellow broke" to me....or why it merits the price tag.
> Horse for sale


I'm guessing they mean the horse is beyond green broke, but not quite all the way to good-and-broke ("dead broke") yet.


----------



## GypsyRose

And I was thinking just the opposite! That yellow normally meaning caution, means the horse isn't quite green broke and you should use caution while riding it! :lol:


----------



## Pen

Oh dear... Some of those did make me giggle.


----------



## natisha

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Who Says a Trail horse can't be Pretty too!
> 
> ugh...


Sorry but other than assuming that trail horses aren't pretty, what is wrong with this ad? I'd buy a horse like that.


----------



## WSArabians

natisha said:


> Sorry but other than assuming that trail horses aren't pretty, what is wrong with this ad? I'd buy a horse like that.


I agree. A proven show mare, out of a really strong heritage? Not much to like about that mare. 
This is her sire:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not dumb, exactly, but I find it a little odd. What do they mean by they "can't get the correct paperwork for registration"?

Grade Stud with Superb Breeding

I just found this one amusing. "*He's big but fairly graceful* maybe he could even be a dressage horse with some training." Nice. So by your logic, big horses can't be graceful? Shoot. I better tell the 17.3hh holstiener I knew 'cuz I've not seen a horse with such natural grace in a long while!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grd/2983706236.html


----------



## ThirteenAcres

smrobs said:


> Wow, that looks more like a long yearling than a 5 year old....and I can certainly see the Hancock influence in him.
> 
> That big honkin' head couldn't have come from anywhere else LOL.


These people are right around where I am, and there are ALWAYS a bunch of reply posts on how crooked they are. They tried to sell me a couple of Apps (all SOLID white, black hooves) and then told me they'd turned them over to the local police? Turned out they were these aranchhorse people who continue to try and sell them as "rescues". Weird people.

That horse looks TERRIBLY stunted.


----------



## missnashvilletime

CLaPorte432 said:


> If your going to ask $15,000 for a horse, get some professional photos taken! OMG!
> 
> Tuffest Spookster ch/wh homozygous own grandson to Tinky's Spook for sale in Scott, Iowa :: HorseClicks


Not shown due to injury, yet he'll be sound enough to run full out around some barrels?! I've seen a lot of stallions "not shown due to injury" I think it really means "we are too lazy to show and/or knew we'd get beat so we made up an excuse"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thia

Just found this on craigslist:

blaze is a 12.3 hhs stud that act like a gelding you cant tell he is a stud. he dont buck or rear bite at all and he is acts like a puppy and he will follow you any where. he is a perfect childen pony and ages 2 and 8 years old kids ride him any where and he is sound and very relax and clam and he is good with other horses and cats and dogs . he will follow or lead on the trail and cross water ..he tied and groomes and hauls and stand for. the farrier and he is a 4 year old pony. he will make a nice 4-H pony for halter or barrels or westen riding he is very nice all around pony i can txt pics and videos
he is dark bay with a blaze and he have a stocky body and he can Ride all day












WTF?!?!? A stud as the perfect kids horse? :shock: I needed some eye bleach after reading this one. The best of craigslist. Great way to kill your kids :evil:


----------



## Rascaholic

Thia said:


> Just found this on craigslist:
> 
> blaze is a 12.3 hhs stud that act like a gelding you cant tell he is a stud. he dont buck or rear bite at all and he is acts like a puppy and he will follow you any where. he is a perfect childen pony and ages 2 and 8 years old kids ride him any where and he is sound and very relax and clam and he is good with other horses and cats and dogs . he will follow or lead on the trail and cross water ..he tied and groomes and hauls and stand for. the farrier and he is a 4 year old pony. he will make a nice 4-H pony for halter or barrels or westen riding he is very nice all around pony i can txt pics and videos
> he is dark bay with a blaze and he have a stocky body and he can Ride all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!?!? A stud as the perfect kids horse? :shock: I needed some eye bleach after reading this one. The best of craigslist. Great way to kill your kids :evil:


But coot lil ponehs don't kill children! If anything happens it'll be the pnoeh mares fault cause she tried to crawl under the stud poneh....don't you know this?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Thia said:


> Just found this on craigslist:
> 
> blaze is a 12.3 hhs stud that act like a gelding you cant tell he is a stud. he dont buck or rear bite at all and he is acts like a puppy and he will follow you any where. he is a perfect childen pony and ages 2 and 8 years old kids ride him any where and he is sound and very relax and clam and he is good with other horses and cats and dogs . he will follow or lead on the trail and cross water ..he tied and groomes and hauls and stand for. the farrier and he is a 4 year old pony. he will make a nice 4-H pony for halter or barrels or westen riding he is very nice all around pony i can txt pics and videos
> he is dark bay with a blaze and he have a stocky body and he can Ride all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!?!? A stud as the perfect kids horse? :shock: I needed some eye bleach after reading this one. The best of craigslist. Great way to kill your kids :evil:


Of course! Just what every kid needs! A 4yo stud pony! Imma buy him for my 8yo! 

Geez, it reads like their 8yo wrote it! :?


----------



## ChrisDocter

I don't know what hurts more...the idea of a 4 year old stud pony for a child or the punctuation/grammar of that ad....ouch....just ouch.


----------



## missnashvilletime

Cremello Stallion Mr Yella Trendsetter
Son of Mr Yella Fella standing @ stud in Columbus, Mt 
Half brother to One Awesome Moment 
Reg. both AQHA & APHA
never shown but look at him, let his looks and his pedigree tell the story
3 years old 15 2 and still growing
can only throw palomino, buckshin, or smokey black
N/N 
pedigree at Mr Yella Trendsetter Quarter Horse
hahah *"Not shown but look at him"* yup that definitely makes me want to breed to him lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

missnashvilletime said:


> Cremello Stallion Mr Yella Trendsetter
> Son of Mr Yella Fella standing @ stud in Columbus, Mt
> Half brother to One Awesome Moment
> Reg. both AQHA & APHA
> never shown but look at him, let his looks and his pedigree tell the story
> 3 years old 15 2 and still growing
> can only throw palomino, buckshin, or smokey black
> N/N
> pedigree at Mr Yella Trendsetter Quarter Horse
> hahah *"Not shown but look at him"* yup that definitely makes me want to breed to him lol


"Look at him"?! When there isn't a decent photo in the whole **** bunch?! Seriously?! :evil:


----------



## HollyBubbles

DraftyAiresMum said:


> "Look at him"?! When there isn't a decent photo in the whole **** bunch?! Seriously?! :evil:


lol yeah, the only decent photo is the one in the pedigree website


----------



## SunnyDraco

HollyBubbles said:


> lol yeah, the only decent photo is the one in the pedigree website


Look again, the pedigree photo is a major photoshop job. Wonder if it is even him? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Do you have to be a member of allbreedpedigree.com to see the pedigree photos? I can't figure out how to view them (but I'm not a member). lol

ETA:Nevermind! Duh! Figured it out. Yeah, that doesn't really look like him. Unless it was taken when he was a two-year-old? Looking at it, the horse in the pedigree photo has the same wide blaze (that you can barely see 'cuz he's so light) and the same white stocking on the right hind.


----------



## Chiilaa

I googled a little bit and found a previous owner's website, they must own the photo.

http://www.crossoverstables.net/mr-yella-trendsetter.php


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Chiilaa said:


> I googled a little bit and found a previous owner's website, they must own the photo.
> 
> http://www.crossoverstables.net/mr-yella-trendsetter.php


OMG! The first photo! His left hind leg is almost transparent at the top! ROFLMAO!!! :lol: And his tail is almost non-existent. Love the terrible Photoshop jobs. lol


----------



## Rascaholic

Chiilaa said:


> I googled a little bit and found a previous owner's website, they must own the photo.
> 
> http://www.crossoverstables.net/mr-yella-trendsetter.php


If I were standing a stud and needed some photoshop work done, I think I'd hire a professional to do it. Because when I see adds with such blatant errors it really makes me wonder who is covering up what, or if someone really is that bad with a personal photo shop program. Either way, to me, it screams I'm not a pro at this.

EAT: By "this," I mean the breeding business.


----------



## Chiilaa

If I were a mare owner, I would avoid a stallion who is being advertised with a shopped photo. A stallion should be quality in his muddy pasture coat without all the make-up and the tacky copy and paste into a pasture of perfect green grass and blue skies.


----------



## Piaffe

If they are going to ask almost 10k for an unbroke 3 year old TB they should at least put up a decent photo!

3 yr old Thouroughbred Filly


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Piaffe said:


> If they are going to ask almost 10k for an unbroke 3 year old TB they should at least put up a decent photo!
> 
> 3 yr old Thouroughbred Filly


Wow. :shock: That pic does absolutely NOTHING for that filly!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Chiilaa said:


> I googled a little bit and found a previous owner's website, they must own the photo.
> 
> http://www.crossoverstables.net/mr-yella-trendsetter.php


Hey! That's my hometown! Haha. Never heard of that lady or place.


----------



## missnashvilletime

missnashvilletime said:


> Cremello Stallion Mr Yella Trendsetter
> Son of Mr Yella Fella standing @ stud in Columbus, Mt
> Half brother to One Awesome Moment
> Reg. both AQHA & APHA
> never shown but look at him, let his looks and his pedigree tell the story
> 3 years old 15 2 and still growing
> can only throw palomino, buckshin, or smokey black
> N/N
> pedigree at Mr Yella Trendsetter Quarter Horse
> hahah *"Not shown but look at him"* yup that definitely makes me want to breed to him lol


There's an article on him in the paint horse connection, both his parents are VERY famous. His dam was No.1 on the leading dams list in 2003 for halter point earners. How did he wind up in this mess?!


----------



## CLaPorte432

missnashvilletime said:


> There's an article on him in the paint horse connection, both his parents are VERY famous. His dam was No.1 on the leading dams list in 2003 for halter point earners. How did he wind up in this mess?!


Especially to someone who desires to advertise him on craigslist. *shakes head*


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I wasn't aware cows had a lot of mechanical problems, Ian.

I wonder if the cows pay in "moo-lah". Ha

*looking to do some mechanic work for a cow (gatesville)*

Ian looking to do some mechanic work for a cow or two. Iam very experience doing mechanic work on farm equipment or automotive. If interested contact me I will do a good job thank you and have a nice day


----------



## equiniphile

Can you guys copy and paste text and pics from CL instead of just the link? They disappear off CL after a few weeks.

The crummy PhotoShop jobs are my favorite....teehee


----------



## DancingWithSunny

Nothing wrong with the write up but....I personally like a horse with a head. 

Welsh Cob D Gelding - Classified Advertisements - HorseTrader


----------



## HollyBubbles

SunnyDraco said:


> Look again, the pedigree photo is a major photoshop job. Wonder if it is even him? :lol:


lol well obviously I suck at indentifying then... Cause I honestly never realised!


----------



## SunnyDraco

I am not very familiar with donkeys, but is it normal for the top of an older donkey's neck to hang halfway down the side of their neck? 
2 Older Donkeys
Look at the third picture for the best view


----------



## Rascaholic

Ok the donks...seriously...WTH happened to his neck?? What would cause that? Genetic defect, injury, back packs???


----------



## smrobs

It's just a fallen crest. For some reason, they seem to be a bit more common in donkeys than they are in horses. From what I understand, what happens is that the animal stays fat enough to have a cresty neck for so long that the neck just can't support it any longer and it begins to droop/fall to one side or the other.


----------



## Chiilaa

I have seen fallen crests in horses, never in donks. However, there are like 5 donkeys in my entire state (maybe a few more, but I have never seen them) so I don't know if it occurs more  The fallen crests I have seen have all been on fat fat fat geldings.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh wow, what a great presentation LOL

pinto colt
*pinto colt - $150 (Imlay City)*

Date: 2012-04-29, 8:25AM EDT



Quarter/Pony Yearling Colt should be 13 hands


----------



## Rascaholic

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Oh wow, what a great presentation LOL
> 
> pinto colt
> *pinto colt - $150 (Imlay City)*
> 
> Date: 2012-04-29, 8:25AM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> Quarter/Pony Yearling Colt should be 13 hands


You know some of these adds have to many things wrong to just pick a couple and run with them....:shock::shock:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Wow...that should end up on ParentFails.com. It's a great site if you're ever questioning your parenting skills. Will make you feel much better.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

LOL I know right?! Is that supposed to be his stall, or are they just trying to prove how calm he is...or...??? I have no idea :think:


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

??? Perhaps have a goal in mind for this "farm" at all? Kinda scares me. Could be a trader or even worse, a meat buyer.
ISO Horses and Horse Tack


> I am in search of horses and horse tack, saddles, etc. Wanting to put horses on my farm in kentucky. I have a farm in ky and need to turn some horses out on it. So if you have some unwanted horses I would be interested in talking to you about them. 865-659-2214 I also am looking for saddles or any tack that you may have.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

This is about training, but OMG! I can barely read it. Googled the number and found nothing but bad info on these people. 
professional horse braking


> i have been braking horses for a very long time i have broke alot of horses that actually have never been touched before and after i was done with them any body could ride theses horses i have a very large and nice facility were i train them i dont belive in hitting your horses or jerking on there mouths thats not how your train them and you dont gain respect of your horse by doing so this process is usaully a 30 day session and your garunteed to have a horse that anybody can ride when you get it back we also have a 60 days training session you can do what ever you prefer depending on your horse the 30 day session is 650 dollars witch includes hay and feed for the 30 days along with extensive training each day and garunteed to have a dead broke horse when you get ot back i have been showing all my life and working with horse since i was a little boy your horse will be treated like one of my own while its at my facility so come and bring your wild horses or your not broke horses and lets turn them into good riding horses for more info call brandon at 423 506 5205 thanks


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

SmallTownGypsy said:


> ??? Perhaps have a goal in mind for this "farm" at all? Kinda scares me. Could be a trader or even worse, a meat buyer.
> ISO Horses and Horse Tack


 
Oh wow that's sketchy at BEST! :shock:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I am selling 2 horses. The first one is a 16 yr old paint gelding, appro. 15 hh and this a great horse folks. He used to owned by an 8 yr old girl that did barrels on him. I have just used him to trail ride and for pleasure. The second one is a 18 yr old quarter/arabian cross gelding, appro. 14 1/2 hh and he is a great gelding but right he needs his teeth floated and he bucks. I think after he gets his teeth floated or just ride him in a hackmore he will do just fine. I am asking $1200 for paint gelding and other one $700. Email to this ad if you want to come out to check them out. I will do a package deal in you take both of them. I will take $1750 for both or OBO. The paint gelding goes in a two horse trailer but the other one only will go in stock trailer. Thank you for looking. The paint has one blue eye and one brown eye and is the biggest baby. I really love this horse but I have too many horses and want hime go to a loveing home that will get ridden offend. Loves to be scratched and loved on. I rode the paint horse this last weekend on Saturday and he rode like a champ so yall need to get him now before I decide to keep him.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

tiffrmcoy said:


> I am selling 2 horses. The first one is a 16 yr old paint gelding, appro. 15 hh and this a great horse folks. He used to owned by an 8 yr old girl that did barrels on him. I have just used him to trail ride and for pleasure. The second one is a 18 yr old quarter/arabian cross gelding, appro. 14 1/2 hh and he is a great gelding but right he needs his teeth floated and he bucks. I think after he gets his teeth floated or just ride him in a hackmore he will do just fine. I am asking $1200 for paint gelding and other one $700. Email to this ad if you want to come out to check them out. I will do a package deal in you take both of them. I will take $1750 for both or OBO. The paint gelding goes in a two horse trailer but the other one only will go in stock trailer. Thank you for looking. The paint has one blue eye and one brown eye and is the biggest baby. I really love this horse but I have too many horses and want hime go to a loveing home that will get ridden offend. Loves to be scratched and loved on. I rode the paint horse this last weekend on Saturday and he rode like a champ so yall need to get him now before I decide to keep him.


Ahhhh I keep seeing that one too, and I don't /understand/. What is she doing?? And pleaseeee fix that poor horse's headstall.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Longest...ad...ever. Is it an ad or does this person work for Wikipedia??

*TWH -GELDING FOR SALE - $2500 (LOMETA)*

HE IS A 15 HAND TALL SORREL PAINT GELDING, REGISTERT TENESSEE WALKER. HE IS NATURALLY GAITED. HE IS 8 YEARS OLD. GREAT TRAIL HORSE. GREAT GROUNDMANNERS. HE IS TRAINED IN "ENGLISH" WITH RIDING CLUES. HE IS FROM A BREEDER IN MISSISSIPPI AND WHEN HE WAS A COLT HIS PRIZE WAS 3500$ AT THAT TIME. JUST SAYING HE IS VERY GOOD BREED. I ASK 2500$. TEST RIDE HIM, CALL ME 

The Tennessee Walking Horse is considered one of the light breeds of the equine family. Horses that were originally bred by the farmers of Middle Tennessee who wanted to develop a breed of horse that could work in the fields during the day, and give the owner a comfortable saddle gait. The breed gained wide popularity for this smooth gait and it's agility in the rocky middle Tennessee terrain. 

This breed is composed from Thoroughbreds, Canadian Pacer, Saddlebreds, Morgans, American Standardbreds, and Narranganett Pacers. All were fused into one animal in the middle Tennessee bluegrass region. These crosses produced a saddle gait, which eventually became the "Running Walk". The result, over countless years, was the first breed of horse to bear the state name - The Tennessee Walking Horse. 

The Tennessee Walking Horse is a fine family horse due to its smooth easy ride and its calm, docile temperament. The versatile Tennessee Walking Horse is suitable for ranch work; they are excellent reining and cutting horses. Tennessee Walkers are also used for driving, jumping, and western style gaming events. And if the owner's preference is the show ring, TWH can compete in Model, English, and Western classes.Used as an English or Western pleasure mount, the breed wins the hearts those of all ages, the timid, as well as the experienced riders suits the TWH.This horse is frequently seen in programs that offer riding to the handicapped. Frequently, choosing a Tennessee Walker becomes necessary for those riders who have back problems. The Tennessee Walking Horse has stamina with many horses working long after the age of 20 
The Tennessee Walking Horse Breeders & Exhibitors Association was formed in 1935, they currently have more than 20,000 members. Close to 300,000 horses have been registered since the TWHBEA was formed.
Most Walking horses are multigaited, but the most desirable gait is the runningwalk. TWH can flat-foot walk at speeds of four to seven miles per hour. The running walk is a very smooth ground covering eight to ten miles per hour. What exactly is a Running Walk? The running walk is a four-beat lateral gait. It is similar to a walk of any regular horse of any other breed. The difference is that it gets speeds of up to 10 miles per hour. The horse will glide over the track left by the front foot with his hind foot (right rear over right front, left rear over left front). The action of the back foot slipping over the front track is known as overstride. Overstride is unique to the walking horse breed. A Tennessee Walking Horse will nod its head in rhythm with the cadence of its feet. Walking Horses are born with the ability to do other gaits in addition to the running walk. Some of these gaits are the rack, pace, foxtrot, stepping pace, , single-foot and other variations of the famous running walk. The Tennessee Walking Horse is also famous for their "rocking chair" canter, which is a collected gallop. The canter is performed in much the same way as other breeds, but the walking horse seems to have a more relaxed way of performing this gait. 

The Tennessee Walking Horse performs three distinct gaits: the flat foot walk, running walk, and canter. These three are the gaits for which the Tennessee Walking Horse is famous, with the running walk being an inherited, natural gait unique to this breed. Many Tennessee Walking Horses are able to perform the rack, stepping pace, fox-trot, single-foot and other variations of the famous running walk. While not desirable in the show ring, the above mentioned gaits are smooth, easy, trail riding gaits.



The Flat Walk is a brisk, long-reaching walk that can cover from four to eight miles an hour. This is a four cornered gait with each of the horse's feet hitting the ground separately at regular intervals. The horse will glide over the track left by the front foot with his hind foot: right rear over right front, left rear over left front. The action of the back foot slipping over the front track is known as overstride. Overstride is unique to the walking horse breed. The hock should show only forward motion; vertical hock action is highly undesirable. A Tennessee Walking Horse will nod its head in rhythm with the cadence of its feet. This nodding head motion, along with overstride, are two features that are unique to the Tennessee Walking Horse. This distinctive head motion along with overstride are both things the judge should take into consideration when judging a Tennessee Walking Horse. 



The Running Walk is the gait for which the walking horse is most noted. This extra-smooth, gliding gait is basically the same as the flat walk with a noticeable difference in the rate of speed between the two gaits. Proper form should never be sacrificed for excessive speed in a good running walk. The breed can travel 10 to 20 miles per hour at this gait. As the speed is increased, the horse over-steps the front track with the back by a distance of six to eighteen inches. The more "stride" the horse has, the better "walker" it is considered to be. It is this motion that gives the rider a feeling of gliding through the air as if propelled by some powerful but smooth-running machine. The running walk is a smooth, easy gait for both horse and rider. A true Tennessee Walking Horse will continue to nod while performing the running walk. 

The third gait is The Canter. The canter is performed in much the same way as other breeds, but the walking horse seems to have a more relaxed way of performing this gait. The canter is a forward movement performed in a diagonal manner to the right or to the left. On the right lead, the horse should start the gait in this order: left hind, right hind and left fore together, then right fore. The footfall for the left lead is right hind, left hind and right fore, then left fore. When performed in a ring, the animal should lead his canter with the foreleg to the inside of the ring. In the canter, the horse gives one the abundance of ease with lots of spring and rhythm, with proper rise and fall to afford a thrill from sitting in the saddle. Thus, the canter lifts the front end giving an easy rise and fall motion much like a rocking chair. This is often referred to as the "rocking-chair" gait.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

3 Yr old Registered Quarter Horse


> 3 yr old registered gelding quarter horse. Has been trained to ride on trails & road. Crosses creeks, logs, etc. does not spook at all. I have had him since he was a colt and trained him myself. He is 15.2 hh, *dark chesnut color with black mane and tail.* He has been worked with some on barrels. He is a very smart and fast horse. The only reason I am selling is because we moved and do not have anywhere to keep him. Call or txt me at 865-556-6414. No call or txt after 11pm please. Serious inquiries only. Can email or txt pictures.


Sound like a bay horse to anyone else? lol


----------



## GypsyRose

tiffrmcoy said:


> I am selling 2 horses. The first one is a 16 yr old paint gelding, appro. 15 hh and this a great horse folks. He used to owned by an 8 yr old girl that did barrels on him. I have just used him to trail ride and for pleasure. The second one is a 18 yr old quarter/arabian cross gelding, appro. 14 1/2 hh and he is a great gelding but right he needs his teeth floated and he bucks. I think after he gets his teeth floated or just ride him in a hackmore he will do just fine. I am asking $1200 for paint gelding and other one $700. Email to this ad if you want to come out to check them out. I will do a package deal in you take both of them. I will take $1750 for both or OBO. The paint gelding goes in a two horse trailer but the other one only will go in stock trailer. Thank you for looking. The paint has one blue eye and one brown eye and is the biggest baby. I really love this horse but I have too many horses and want hime go to a loveing home that will get ridden offend. Loves to be scratched and loved on. I rode the paint horse this last weekend on Saturday and he rode like a champ so yall need to get him now before I decide to keep him.


ok well yeah if she rides the other horse like she "rides" this one I can understand why it bucks! Somebody please save those poor animals from that beast!:evil:


----------



## Rascaholic

But isn't the brow band supposed to pinch the ears ....ummm yeah, it makes them listen better or something right? Save me from the "I can't put tack on a horse correctly people" AFTER you save the horse in the picture...And yes, I know accidents happen, but Ummm it is a SALE ad.

Ok for real, does anyone else ever feel a dip in their IQ while reading some of these adds??? Or is it just me?


----------



## tiffrmcoy

GypsyRose if I could afford another 2 extra horses I would save them!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

GypsyRose said:


> ok well yeah if she rides the other horse like she "rides" this one I can understand why it bucks! Somebody please save those poor animals from that beast!:evil:


Ughhh. Didn't even take the time to groom the horse before throwing a saddle on it, either. Bad grooming, bad tack...And I am not even sure what sort of "posture" that is?? The paint looks terrified. Poor thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Really?! They're using that (in bold) as a selling point for this horse?! 

GREAT TRAIL HORSE

GREAT TRAIL HORSE - $1500 (I-17 Carefree Hwy)

Date: 2012-04-30, 11:44AM MST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

AWESOME TRAIL HORSE

Gambler is a very gentle 15 year old gelding. Have registry papers as Racking Horse, however, hasn't been ridden with a gait for the past four years. He's been ridden by young and beginner riders. Has a gentle spirit, trailers, stands for farrier, easy keeper, 14.3 h, just a great all round horse. 

Perfect horse for a young, inexperienced rider or someone that doesn't want to deal with a high-maintenance issue horse; Gambler would be your star!! 

*He has Joey's eyes in the movie War Horse! *

He's a very good boy looking for a loving home.

Contract me via C/L or call/text: 623 734 4687

Thank you


----------



## Rascaholic

It could have been worse D A M.


----------



## dee

If the horse has Joey's eyes, shouldn't he give them back?


----------



## Rascaholic

*Bomb Proof 14yr old Mare Price Reduced*


Nala - Sorrel Thoroughbred Mare















$4,500 Ad #568425​ Nala
Angora, Minnesota 55703 Breed: Thoroughbred Sex: Mare Color: Sorrel Birth Date: Unknown Height: 16.0 hh Weight: 0.0 lbs Registry: N/A Reg. #: N/A In Foal: No *Temperament:*








1 / 10 




*Additional Comments:*
Nala is a 14 year old thoroughbred mare she is really BROKE anyone can ride her.She is not afraid of anything not cars,dogs,four wheelers,etc. She saddles right up leads with just your hand on her.She loves to play in water.you can lay on her while she lays down...ride her bareback..or with just a lead rope.she is neckreined..im selling her because im looking to get into barrel racing and she is FAST but not a barrel racer.she will go on trail all day if you'd like her to she will ride out alone or with other horses.if you would like more picturesor information contact me act 1218-666-6127 and schedule a time to come and test her out!this is a GREAT price for such a wonderful horse price is negotiable asking 4500 obo


_*I don't even know where to begin.....just just OMG for real?*_


----------



## Rascaholic

oops double post


----------



## Allison C

^
Um wow. Love the scenery.... :shock:


----------



## Allison C

Nothing like a sale pic with a cribbing collar on. At least this pic has the halter on correctly, the first one doesn't.
http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/2978393088.html

I am selling a 3 year old Male American Quarter Horse for $500. Great Horse, good condition. Please email or call if interested ***-***-****.

Thanks.
Adain


----------



## GreenBackJack

Ahhh!! The last couple pages here are looking more like a rescue thread. Thank goodness I've had my coffee already. There were a couple there that just about scared the hell out of me! :shock:
All I can say is; Thank goodness they're selling these horses and not keeping them!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Rascaholic said:


> *Bomb Proof 14yr old Mare Price Reduced*
> 
> 
> Nala - Sorrel Thoroughbred Mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 Ad #568425​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I don't even know where to begin.....just just OMG for real?*_


I can just hear that poor horse's thoughts..."Seriously someone PLEASE buy me...my owner has the maturity level of a filly!" :rofl:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Maybe she's just working on bombproofing her horse to profane sign language?


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Rascaholic said:


> *Bomb Proof 14yr old Mare Price Reduced*
> 
> 
> Nala - Sorrel Thoroughbred Mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 Ad #568425​ Nala
> Angora, Minnesota 55703 Breed: Thoroughbred Sex: Mare Color: Sorrel Birth Date: Unknown Height: 16.0 hh Weight: 0.0 lbs Registry: N/A Reg. #: N/A In Foal: No *Temperament:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 / 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Additional Comments:*
> Nala is a 14 year old thoroughbred mare she is really BROKE anyone can ride her.She is not afraid of anything not cars,dogs,four wheelers,etc. She saddles right up leads with just your hand on her.She loves to play in water.you can lay on her while she lays down...ride her bareback..or with just a lead rope.she is neckreined..im selling her because im looking to get into barrel racing and she is FAST but not a barrel racer.she will go on trail all day if you'd like her to she will ride out alone or with other horses.if you would like more picturesor information contact me act 1218-666-6127 and schedule a time to come and test her out!this is a GREAT price for such a wonderful horse price is negotiable asking 4500 obo
> 
> 
> _*I don't even know where to begin.....just just OMG for real?*_


What the...What is up with the chain? And what is under that blanket? Poor girl looks like she hasn't had a comb to her tail in years. So sad. =(


----------



## Endiku

This horse gave a new meaning to flat croup. See, when they said 'anything prospect' I was thinking an all-arounder, not a counter top. Poor girl!
This little girl is a super gentle and very broke prospect. We have been riding her for 45 days tuining her up and putting her through various activities testing her abilities. We have thrown a rope off her, rode her through a barrel patteren and playdayed on her. She is a great horse she is honest and gives 150% everytime shes challenged. If your looking for that perfect prospect for not much money shes the real thing. She has a current coggins and has been wormed . She leads, loads,and stands for her feet to be done. Im asking 789.00 for her obo.

If your intrested call or text me at (832)491-3720 




















Yet another crazy- crouped horse, and this one is about to fall over dead too. Poor guy. And I'm PRETTY sure he isn't red dun, either! o.o I feel even worse for his companion in that last picture though...

This is a 15 year old gelding. He is a red dun with flex mane and tail . He is 100% sound and super gentle. He is bomb proof and good for anyone from kids to adults. He is a great trail horse and gets along with all my horses. He has no bad habits and leads,loads,ties,bathes,and will stand to have his feet trimmed or shoed. Im asking 649.00 for him but hes worth more.

If tour intrested in this horse please call or text me at (832)491-3720 





















This has GOT to be a scam. Why would you give a healthy, trained, nice looking gelding and mare like that WITH a trailer (albeit, a crappy one) away for free?
*FREE AQHA MARE (COLLEGE STATION)*

Date: 2012-05-01, 8:56AM CDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
THE AQHA MARE WILL COME FREE WITH THE TRAILER AND RANCH GELDING I'M SELLING! THE TRAILER IS A BARTOP STOCK WITH 1 CUT GATE. THE GELDING IS A 6YR OLD THAT HAS BEEN ROPED OFF OF IN THE PASTURE! HE IS STOUT AND HEALTHY AND NO BUCK!! COME OUT AND SEE EVERYTHING AND MAKE A OFFER!! CALL OR TEXT 979-422-5377 OR 979-224-5586


----------



## Rascaholic

I have seen this setting in one of the videos. I think these guys are rescues, recent ones... looking again


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Seeking to purchase medium or large pony, or small horse that is very well broke, safe to ride and teach on, sound, for very good private home situation. Have barn, lots of fenced pasture, for light riding only. Young horses not wanted. Will have one other pasture-mate, so *no meat-eaters* please. Excellent small mule would be OK also. Lease possible, free board. Send photo and description. Thanks 

Made me laugh! Took a bit to figure it out also- meat eaters, no aggressive horses..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Endiku said:


> This has GOT to be a scam. Why would you give a healthy, trained, nice looking gelding and mare like that WITH a trailer (albeit, a crappy one) away for free?
> *FREE AQHA MARE (COLLEGE STATION)*
> 
> Date: 2012-05-01, 8:56AM CDT
> Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
> THE AQHA MARE WILL COME FREE WITH THE TRAILER AND RANCH GELDING I'M SELLING! THE TRAILER IS A BARTOP STOCK WITH 1 CUT GATE. THE GELDING IS A 6YR OLD THAT HAS BEEN ROPED OFF OF IN THE PASTURE! HE IS STOUT AND HEALTHY AND NO BUCK!! COME OUT AND SEE EVERYTHING AND MAKE A OFFER!! CALL OR TEXT 979-422-5377 OR 979-224-5586


They're selling the gelding and the trailer (presumably as a package deal), and throwing the mare in for free when you buy the gelding and trailer.


----------



## smrobs

^^That's the way I read it too.

My guess would be there is something really wrong with the mare (either physically or temperamentally) and they are wanting rid of her...badly.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wouldn't be so bad if the mare was built more like her brother. Why did they ever breed her (maybe they lucked out and got something descent) but her front legs are only one of many faults. Check out how long her back is, holy cow 

Sired By Performance Champion - Ready to Ride or Breed!
AQHA full sister and brother for sale. Sired by Watch Red Song, an outstanding stallion who is an AQHA Performance Champion, was AQHA World Show Top 10 in Heading, has an AQHA Superior in Heading, Heeling, and Calf Roping, has 175 AQHA points in four events (Halter, Heading, Heeling, and Calf Roping) and was a Superhorse qualifier. Dam's side is Rocket Quest, Poco Bueno, Go Man Go bred. 

MARE - Whisper is 10 years old, 15.3 HH, Chestnut with a star, strip, and snip. She is gentle and likes attention. She is easy to catch, load, trim, etc. Whisper is well broke, but needs a confident intermediate rider. *Her front feet turn slightly in towards each other* and so she would not be good for hard riding, but she works *good for light riding or breeding*. We use her for trailriding and gathering cattle and she does great. She has a fast walk and really covers ground. She has had one foal, a beautiful red dun filly that was sold as a broodmare into Texas. Whisper is for sale because we have too many horses and we don't have the time or money for her. We've gotten out of breeding and she is just sitting in our pasture being wasted. We'd like to see her go to a good home where she'd be useful and loved. $1000 

GELDING - Rocket is 5 years old, solid chestnut, 14 HH, super gentle and loves attention. He is the first one to come running when we go into the pasture and he will follow us around wanting attention. He is HALTER BROKE ONLY, but is really wanting to be saddle trained! He is very smart, easy to train, catch, load, trim, etc. and has been ponied through sagebrush and water. Rocket spent a summer running free through lava rocks and sagebrush out on the range learning where his feet are. We really love Rocket, but we have too many horses and just don't have time for him. He's being wasted in our pasture and we'd like to see him go to a good home where he'll get lots of love. He would be a great project for an experienced youth. This horse is ready to go any direction! $1000.


----------



## iridehorses

*Buckskin Filly - $400 (Cliffside	NC)*

Date: 2012-05-02, 5:07AM EDT
Reply to:  [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Yearling , copper buckskin filly. Very socialized. Great ground manners ! .Seeet as can be ! Great beginner horse for young or elder to start off with. Thanks 828-289-xxxx 









 

 






 Location: Cliffside	NC
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 
PostingID:


----------



## Endiku

DraftyAiresMum said:


> They're selling the gelding and the trailer (presumably as a package deal), and throwing the mare in for free when you buy the gelding and trailer.


 
ah XD makes more sense! silly me. Such a nice looking little horse though...I wonder what's wrong with her o.o


----------



## Endiku

Just found this one. Poor guys. The dun is quite a looker, too.



$300 is for two (2) adult horses, one male (5 years old) and one female (6 years old). You get both for $300. If you want only one of two, it is $200. These horses are in good health. They are friendly, can be pet, but have never attempted to be ridden.

Please be aware: These are not registered, nor do I have papers for them. I purchased them from a local horse owner who has many horses. Image below of the two horses. I am typically available after 6 PM Monday thru Friday to show the horses. I am also usually home on weekends . Thanks.

Call Gary at 832-416-9118 if questions

Thanks - Gary & Adrian 



















this was annoying to read. cute horse though.
*Outstanding kids horse! - $2500 (Oakwood)*

Date: 2012-04-30, 3:25PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]




Great 
kids
horse! 
She 
is 
older
but 
has 
been 
there 
and 
done
that
! She
does 
it all! 
Showmanship,
horsemanship, 
western pleasure
, trail 
and all
play 
day 
events
! 
I 
have
had 
kids 
as young
as three
riding
her! My 
daughter 
can go ou
t with a halter
and ride
her 
bareback!
My daughter
is
the
one 
who 
cares
for her 
grooms 
her load
s her! 
There 
are no 
hes in 
this mare.
She is
just
incredible 
but 
need 
to
sell 
because
daughter
has
outgrown
her so it's
time to let 
Sugar teach
another
little boy
or girl
how 
to
ride 
and 
care 
for 
horses! Call or text


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Ok. I can answer on both these ads as they are in my area and I know both of these people by contacting them.

The first one of the bay and the "dun": I offered to purchase this dun gelding because I felt sooo bad for him. I texted asking how much in cash the man would take as the gelding needed a ton of weight and probably a ton of vet and farrier work. The man responded that the horse needed absolutely no weight (later changed his tune to "50 lbs at best") and that he'd take $350 and didn't sell "crap-sale barn horses, only quality horses and if I wanted a cheap horse, go to a sale". 

The second ad with the free mare is being sold by a local trader who is NOTORIOUS for his dealings. They go to the sales here, pick up cheap horses and then sell them the next week as "dead broke, competition ready" horses. The man who owns this "business" has claimed to be a pro-circuit roper, but is laughed at and set straight by all the local ropers. Everyone here knows to be wary of these people. But they catch a lot of beginners and sell to people who don't know any better or who weren't smart enough to get a vet to check these horses.

They are also stupid enough it seems to have begun branding the horses they run through their barn with their signature brand. (Easy way for the rest of us to tell which horses to run from, if it wasn't already obvious).

Should see his "racking" stud horse. Poor thing was so skinny it was terrible and they were still advertising him at stud here locally. =(


----------



## Endiku

Poor guys. Yeah, I feel horrible for the dun and bay. Even if it wasn't broke, that dun probably would of sold on looks alone IF the dealer had cared enough to keep weight on him. And I'm sure that the 'bay' which looks like a liver chestnut or brown to me, would atleast sell for a few hundred if he'd put oh...I don't know. 100-150 pounds on it?  I dont even think the meat man would want a horse that looked as thin and in ill health as those guys.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

I'm still considering buying the fellow if they have the coggins in order like they claim. I told him the only way I'd pay $350 is to have records of his shots and coggins. 

He could be a beautiful boy with the right care.


----------



## equiniphile

Rascaholic said:


> *Bomb Proof 14yr old Mare Price Reduced*
> 
> 
> Nala - Sorrel Thoroughbred Mare


....Anyone else notice the girl giving us the finger in the background? :lol:


----------



## MelissaAnn

AQHA Grulla 2012 Filly

This is a craigslist ad for a grulla filly with a grulla sire and a gray dam. If I am not mistaken, that makes her gray, correct? The gray will cover the grulla no matter what, eventually? 

This is sad because someone who isnt interested in genetics will think they are buying a grulla filly and will be surprised later! Hopefully she's a good girl no matter what color she is!


----------



## DressageDreamer

Misty'sGirl said:


> Just stumbled upon this one...
> extremely quiet Stallone for stud
> 
> :lol:


 I just about spit tea all over my computer screen!!!!! 
So is this from Sylvester's "Italian Stallion" days?


----------



## DressageDreamer

Rascaholic said:


> *Bomb Proof 14yr old Mare Price Reduced*
> 
> 
> Nala - Sorrel Thoroughbred Mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $4,500 Ad #568425​
> 
> Nala
> Angora, Minnesota 55703 Breed: Thoroughbred Sex: Mare Color: Sorrel Birth Date: Unknown Height: 16.0 hh Weight: 0.0 lbs Registry: N/A Reg. #: N/A In Foal: No *Temperament:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 / 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Additional Comments:*
> Nala is a 14 year old thoroughbred mare she is really BROKE anyone can ride her.She is not afraid of anything not cars,dogs,four wheelers,etc. She saddles right up leads with just your hand on her.She loves to play in water.you can lay on her while she lays down...ride her bareback..or with just a lead rope.she is neckreined..im selling her because im looking to get into barrel racing and she is FAST but not a barrel racer.she will go on trail all day if you'd like her to she will ride out alone or with other horses.if you would like more picturesor information contact me act 1218-666-6127 and schedule a time to come and test her out!this is a GREAT price for such a wonderful horse price is negotiable asking 4500 obo
> 
> 
> _*I don't even know where to begin.....just just OMG for real?*_


WOW - besides the gal flippin us off....what the heck is up with that yard? $4500 for that poor horse? I would hate to see what she looks like UNDER that blanket. Probably skin and bones from the looks of her tail care. I sure hope someone took her away from there. Again....WOW! :shock:


----------



## Rascaholic

equiniphile said:


> ....Anyone else notice the girl giving us the finger in the background? :lol:


OH Reduced again, or a separate ad?


----------



## SunnyDraco

MelissaAnn said:


> AQHA Grulla 2012 Filly
> 
> This is a craigslist ad for a grulla filly with a grulla sire and a gray dam. If I am not mistaken, that makes her gray, correct? The gray will cover the grulla no matter what, eventually?
> 
> This is sad because someone who isnt interested in genetics will think they are buying a grulla filly and will be surprised later! Hopefully she's a good girl no matter what color she is!


It is hard to say from these pictures if she will be a grey or not. If her dam was a heterozygous grey, there is a 50% chance that the filly will not turn grey. But if the filly did get the grey gene, it will cover up any color she was born :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This horse's conformation makes me cringe!

pretty horse

Butt high, sickle hocked, looooong back, wasp waisted, pigeon breasted, long skinny neck, looks to toe out in the front...just bad all around. Poor guy. Needs weight, too.


----------



## Rascaholic

DressageDreamer said:


> WOW - besides the gal flippin us off....what the heck is up with that yard? $4500 for that poor horse? I would hate to see what she looks like UNDER that blanket. Probably skin and bones from the looks of her tail care. I sure hope someone took her away from there. Again....WOW! :shock:


They changed the photo of her, the original, well it wasn't pretty.


----------



## TexasBlaze

Blue Roan Colt / Stud

*Bullet is a full blooded Blue Roan colt*. Sire was registered of the Hancock line, we did not have papers on mother, but she was Blue Roan. *That is why he is brown*. He is a very spirited young colt, he was born last July. We just didn't have much time to spend with him. The middle picture is when we were working with him a bit. 




























So he's a stud colt thats blue roan exceot he's brown.... (sorrel and NOT roan....)


----------



## themacpack

*AQHA STALLION* Beautiful!!


> You really should see this boy! He is a BEAUTIFUL stud and throws some beautifully marked babies! My father is getting older and wants to reduce his herd.
> *Registered American Quarter Horse Stud
> *Outstanding bloodlines: Cornish Prince, Pocos Leos Bars
> *Proven Stud
> *Great for trail riding and very gentle
> *Beautiful Markings, with three socks, one stocking, and a beautiful blaze
> *Eight years old
> 
> Interested in a trade for a horse trailer or working draft horse, preferably belgium.
> Please email with any questions! Thanks!


So, his big claim is that he has beautiful markings and is a "proven" stud (proven what - that he can mount and impregnate a mare, because I don't see any titles, etc for him or his progeny that "proves" anything about performance or quality)
They want to "reduce" the herd, but are open to trading for another horse.....or a country, lol.


----------



## themacpack

Bella is the Perfect Size 4 U !!!


> I have Videos of my Child Riding her.
> Bella is Gentle,Broke & Safe for any & all Children..
> Bella is Built just like a Big Quarter Horse/Stout & Stocky.
> She's Fat but she's really mulcusled up also.
> She is around 7 yrs old & stands 4 foot tall on stick.
> 
> Neck neins,Backs up,trots,loops, but mainly just loves to walk with kids.Loves a Saddle & Briddle
> 
> Perfect ground mannors . Great lead line pony/forpony rides
> Selling for $300 OBO-Cll/txt- two7zero/Seven8four-Six6nine6 Thank You


Contradictions much?? She is fat, but really muscled up? What happened to measuring a horse in HANDS? I certainly hope the videos are not of the same child in the photo "riding" her.....it looks like the poor little guy is headed off the other side of the horse as it is. A truly bomb-proof/kid-safe "do it all" pony generally fetches a better price than that, even in this market.....


----------



## themacpack

16 month stud horse


> i have a nice young stud horse he is green broke seems gentle dark brown coat call or text with questions thanks 812-340-5697


I'm all for brevity, but a *little* more information might be nice - what has been shared is pretty sad, though, considering he is a 16 month old colt and is listed as "green broke".


----------



## ThirteenAcres

> They want to "reduce" the herd, but are open to trading for another horse.....or a country, lol.


Ahahaha. Belgium. -shakes head-


----------



## Saranda

I have one at last, too. Since it is in Latvian, I'll translate it for y'all, but here's the ad with the photo first - 

SS.LV Lopkop

"Selling a 1 year old colt ASAP. His name is LIGHTNING."

So, a cool name is all we need to know to be interested in this scruffy yearling that hasn't even been groomed for the sales picture. Right.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Saranda said:


> I have one at last, too. Since it is in Latvian, I'll translate it for y'all, but here's the ad with the photo first -
> 
> SS.LV Lopkop
> 
> "Selling a 1 year old colt ASAP. His name is LIGHTNING."
> 
> So, a cool name is all we need to know to be interested in this scruffy yearling that hasn't even been groomed for the sales picture. Right.


 
HAHAHA WELL, I wasn't going to buy him if his name was Bud, but LIGHTNING, well now THAT IS a cool name so now I'm interested LOL!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Endiku

themacpack said:


> Bella is the Perfect Size 4 U !!!
> Contradictions much?? She is fat, but really muscled up? What happened to measuring a horse in HANDS? I certainly hope the videos are not of the same child in the photo "riding" her.....it looks like the poor little guy is headed off the other side of the horse as it is. A truly bomb-proof/kid-safe "do it all" pony generally fetches a better price than that, even in this market.....


 
Maybe I'm the only one, but I'd actually consider her to be worth looking at, though I dont really understand what 'loops' means. $300 in my area is perfectly fair for a broke pony, and even if she wasn't 100% bombproof, if she had the potential, I'd probably give her a chance xD It does look like the little boy is about to slide off of her though...ahahaha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Endiku said:


> though I dont really understand what 'loops' means.


Relatively sure they meant "lopes," seeing as it was mentioned in the same line as "walks, trots, etc."


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Anybody else think that pony looks like its head and neck were photoshopped onto a smaller pony's body? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady

lookin 2 trade horse and saddle

omg.....



hi i have a kids saddle and a mare horse i would like 2 trade blaz is goin 2 be 2 in may she has had a saddle on her and started workin with the bite in her mouth she dont kick she loves 2 be brushed she will come 2 u in the pasture im lookin for for a pony that is rideable i already have one that is rideable just lookin for another one that is rideable blaze is a great horse just need somethin for kids 2 ride that they aint fightin over one horse lol she hasnt had her shots like i said we just started workin with her she is a good horse she will be a big horse she is easy 2 work with but she dont like the bridal at all that is my dad in the pic helpin us work with her and the only person been on her back is my son as u can seei will let her saddle bridal go with her 2 i just want another minnie for my kids 2 ride a good deal


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oldhorselady said:


> lookin 2 trade horse and saddle
> 
> omg.....
> 
> 
> 
> hi i have a kids saddle and a mare horse i would like 2 trade blaz is goin 2 be 2 in may she has had a saddle on her and started workin with the bite in her mouth she dont kick she loves 2 be brushed she will come 2 u in the pasture im lookin for for a pony that is rideable i already have one that is rideable just lookin for another one that is rideable blaze is a great horse just need somethin for kids 2 ride that they aint fightin over one horse lol she hasnt had her shots like i said we just started workin with her she is a good horse she will be a big horse she is easy 2 work with but she dont like the bridal at all that is my dad in the pic helpin us work with her and the only person been on her back is my son as u can seei will let her saddle bridal go with her 2 i just want another minnie for my kids 2 ride a good deal


My eyez!!!!! :shock: Not only horrid grammar, but text speak! GAH!!!

I also love how they say "she will be a big horse." Ummmm...she's two and she looks like she's barely 13hh. I'd hate to see what they think a "big horse" is! My Aires was 15hh when I bought him as a two-year-old (had just turned two). He's now pushing 16hh as a coming three-year-old (on MONDAY!).


----------



## blush

^^ anybody else notice this? The poster said that it's "my dad in the pic helpin us work with her" but "I just want another minnie for my kids 2 ride".... the dude in the pics looks like he's 20-25 (aka the "dad") so that would mean the poster is what, 15? With 2 kids??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

^^ which saddle is going with the "mare horse"?!? They posted pictures of 2 very different saddles. LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

blush said:


> ^^ anybody else notice this? The poster said that it's "my dad in the pic helpin us work with her" but "I just want another minnie for my kids 2 ride".... the dude in the pics looks like he's 20-25 (aka the "dad") so that would mean the poster is what, 15? With 2 kids??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe he is the "step-dad" because her mom got a younger model?


----------



## midnighthighway

haha havent found a dumb horse ad yet tonight but look at this horses tail :O wish my horse had a tail like that one  
Registered aqha grey gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

midnighthighway said:


> haha havent found a dumb horse ad yet tonight but look at this horses tail :O wish my horse had a tail like that one
> Registered aqha grey gelding


My old gelding's tail was like that. When we unbraided and unwrapped it, brushed it out and washed it, it would drag 6-8" on the ground and was fairly full. Aires' tail is getting that way. Last year when I bought him, his tail reached his hocks...this year, it is just past his fetlocks. Another six months or so and it should be touching the ground (since his cannon bones are about 12" long).


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I HAVE 2 3YR OLD WALKING HORSE BOTH FOR $350.00 FOR BOTH. PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CONTACT ME LEAVE YOUR NAME AND NUMBER AND I WILL RETURN YOUR CALL ONLY SERIOUS INQUIRIES PLEASE .


----------



## CLaPorte432

LoL, What is that? ^^^


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It's a chandelier. "Love" the pic of the horse with the ratty lunge line dragging on the ground. *rolls eyes*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh my heck! The "albino with baby blue eyes" part just made me shake my head and roll my eyes. Can we say cremello (pretty sure she's a cremello, not a perlino)?

Mother &Daughter horse need home


----------



## BellaMFT

> View Large Images »
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3,000.00
> American Saddlebred
> South Jordan, UT 84095 | May 5, 2012
> 
> *Must see to appreciate his beauty.*
> 
> Seller Contact Info
> Linda
> American Saddlebred - Horses - Pets and Livestock - South Jordan - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com



Wow could they tells us something about this horse. Age, height, training? "must see to appreciate his beauty"
So it a male horse of some kind (gelding or stud?) and he is pretty. I'm sold. I think I'll fork out 3000 for him without know anything else.


----------



## GoldSahara

Am wanting to possibly trade my barrel horse for ???? email me what you have. She is grade which means she has no papers but she is lighting fast too fast for me ! 


Seriously? You want to trade your horse, but you don't know what for? Money? Another horse? My old ear wax?

And she is lighting fast too fast for me. Well, the speed of light is really fast....


----------



## Tianimalz

Western Saddle Mirror Ball


Holy disco balls Batman LOL Probably one of the weirdest horse things I've seen in my area on craigslist so far....


----------



## GoldSahara

Ha Tianimalz! No returns on the conversation piece. They know you won't like the conversations you'll have. How would you explain buying that?


----------



## Tianimalz

GoldSahara said:


> Ha Tianimalz! No returns on the conversation piece. They know you won't like the conversations you'll have. How would you explain buying that?


Pft! How do you explain *making* that? :rofl: I mean... I guess if bling is your cup of tea that you wanna hang it in your house that's cool... but lord can you imagine setting it outside on a sunny day? :rofl: Everyone would be blinded!!


----------



## Piaffe

An Appastang!

great appastang


----------



## dee

Do I see something very butt high? Also, are those club feet? Can you see where the horse has chewed the wall? Great horse, alright. Might be a reason that they haven't ridden it in a couple of years...I'd be afraid to ride it, that's for sure!


----------



## Rascaholic

WHY would you post those pictures for a sale ad?? Just why? Scared if he gets away you won't catch him again?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I...it...what the hell?!

Paint Ponies, family of 3


----------



## Piaffe

Aw...I like the _pinto_ ponies! That little stud once gelded looks like he would make a great sport pony! Except ....something is wonky about his neck...or maybe it is just shadows? The mare doesn't look Overo to me either...but....I am not a pinto expert


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My "What the hell" was more for the fact that they've bred that poor little mare every year since she was TWO!


Oh look...yet another "He's a pretty color so he must makez ze bebes!!"

Cremello for Stud

Not a horse I would be standing at stud, to be honest. Just my personal opinion.

** GORGEOUS ** 2006 model Appaloosa Stallion


----------



## smrobs

Yuck, that pony stud has one of the worst ewe necks I've seen in quite some time.


As for the appy stud, I'll be he's about as much fun to ride as a jackhammer, judging from the conformation on his front end. Yuck, just....yuck.


----------



## Piaffe

DraftyAiresMum said:


> My "What the hell" was more for the fact that they've bred that poor little mare every year since she was TWO!
> 
> [/url]


Oh...I missed that part:shock:



smrobs said:


> Yuck, that pony stud has one of the worst ewe necks I've seen in quite some time.


Sad  My iPad is set to super dark to save batteries...I could see his neck was misshapen,but I couldn't tell if it was shadows. He still would make a cute riding gelding I think


----------



## Chiilaa

I suspect that both the mare and the stallion have frame to be honest. They are lucky to have not got a lethal white foal. Or they have had one and didn't know/care what was wrong with it when it died slowly and painfully.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

Re:Free Partial Lease! Friesian!!! (Saint Cloud)

Let me get this right... You say you rescued the colt's mother from a "breeding mill" yet you yourself are breeding her??? That is NOT RESCUE, That is geography.

AND YOU ARE KEEPING THIS HORSE A STUD.


Stop thinking of yourself as some rescue saint, You are a whack a doodle.



May I also suggest, You want the bragging rights to a winning show horse? Pay a professional, Advertising here to find some hotshot freebie trainer, handler to show your horse is sure to cause this horse future problems.


----------



## arrowsaway

geography???

lol @ "whack a doodle"


----------



## SunnyDraco

Found the ad it was in response to:
Free Partial Lease! Friesian!!!


I'm not going to charge for the lease. He will be kept at my farm, you don't need to pay for hay, shots, or anything like that.
You will be responsible for gas $, show fees, and equipment- "show halters, show lead ropes, outfits, etc." 

I have a Friesian/Percheron colt who is a little over one year old. He's a big boy and still growing!
He's sire is Zorro and his dam is a ReAnna, a children's lesson horse who was rescued from a breeding mill. 
Drake is very smart and has a pretty good disposition. He leads, backs, lunges, and picks up his feet. He's not the best at these things, but does okay. 
I would really like to see him in shows and doing halter class etc. But I don't have any experience in these things. 
I'm keeping him a stud, but he hasn't been around mares yet since he has dropped. 
He's utd on all of his shots, coggins, wormer, etc. 

I'm looking for someone who:
Is experienced with stud colts
Has a trailer
Wants to show/help train a Friesian

What you get:
Any money received from winnings 
"Show off" a gorgeous horse
To be considered Drake's handler 
As he gets older, be able to ride once trained, and show in dressage or other

I'm going to be VERY picky about anyone who wants to do this. If I was experienced with shows and had a trailer, I'd be doing this myself. 
If interested please e-mail me with a lot of information about yourself and past experiences. 
Thank you, Amber


----------



## smrobs

^^Oh, I would be so incredibly happy to train her horse for her and show it (paying my own way mind you) and not have anything to show for it in the long run. :?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Honest horse trader... 5 day guarantee... Love the dots all... Over... My favorite line... "is here because of a good breeding program...Not by some barn yard accident......"

Gentle For Most Any One.. Q.H. Mare..10 yr.old..Trails,Traffic,Water..
Miss Pine..Registerd 10 Years Old.....Good looking and what a great Q.H. build ...Big hip,wide chest, Baby doll head..and only 14.1 hands tall..easy to get on.For us short legged people...Breed to be quick as a Cat..But she is...Gentle as a Kitten..Riden by 13yr old Girl...mountain trails & in town.She go's down the road by her self..cars trucks traffic..4 wheelers ect...Miss pine is a nice ride for a Teenager or Adult a real nice Horse..Fun to ride.and Loves attention....Her Breeding.
Go;s Back to Doc,Bar...Old Tom cat...Miss pine is here because of a good breeding program...Not by some barn yard accident......She is gentle and athletic..Nice neck rien....Great to saddle,bridle,catch,(Whistel and she will..Meet you at the gate to go riding)..haule,tie ..No pull back..Also round pen trained ..and rides bare back...No bad habits..
Miss Pine....Has now been through the Gene Rucker..Safety..and.. Gentle Family Horse Training Program and Has the.. .Gene Rucker..No Risk.. Guarantee..Take them Home and Ride Them..If you are not happy..Return in (5) days for a full Refund...$1475.00
We match the horse to the riders experience and Goals...And that makes Dreams come true....Do not let buying your first or next horse become a night mare.Same Location 40 Years....Showen by Appointment..Wed, Fri, & Sunday..509 990 ****...INDOOR ARENA


----------



## Evansk

Tarpan - Grande Prairie Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Grande Prairie

Arent Tarpans extinct ? Or did I miss something.. LOL


----------



## DieselPony

I recall some sort of genetic cloning/breeding program thing going on at one point. So it could be some sort of Tarpan clone/cross breed thing, not a true Tarpan. 
If you google Tarpan horse you find several sale ads for "close Tarpan relative species" and stuff like that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Found the ad it was in response to:
> Free Partial Lease! Friesian!!!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to charge for the lease. He will be kept at my farm, you don't need to pay for hay, shots, or anything like that.
> You will be responsible for gas $, show fees, and equipment- "show halters, show lead ropes, outfits, etc."
> 
> I have a Friesian/Percheron colt who is a little over one year old. He's a big boy and still growing!
> He's sire is Zorro and his dam is a ReAnna, a children's lesson horse who was rescued from a breeding mill.
> Drake is very smart and has a pretty good disposition. He leads, backs, lunges, and picks up his feet. He's not the best at these things, but does okay.
> I would really like to see him in shows and doing halter class etc. But I don't have any experience in these things.
> I'm keeping him a stud, but he hasn't been around mares yet since he has dropped.
> He's utd on all of his shots, coggins, wormer, etc.
> 
> I'm looking for someone who:
> Is experienced with stud colts
> Has a trailer
> Wants to show/help train a Friesian
> 
> What you get:
> Any money received from winnings
> "Show off" a gorgeous horse
> To be considered Drake's handler
> As he gets older, be able to ride once trained, and show in dressage or other
> 
> I'm going to be VERY picky about anyone who wants to do this. If I was experienced with shows and had a trailer, I'd be doing this myself.
> If interested please e-mail me with a lot of information about yourself and past experiences.
> Thank you, Amber


Ummmmm...am I the only one seeing kind of a fugly horse there? I mean, I know he's young, but...meh. Who would even think about crossing a friesian and a percheron? That just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Azures

Haha so funny! These are so making my day=)


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, I see a yearling going through some fuglies....that probably wouldn't look quite so bad if he actually was up to optimal weight and didn't look so blown out.


----------



## SomthingofaWhim

I once read an ad for a 2year old black Arab stallion who was 16.3hh and growing. The picture was Spartan off of Heartland... He even had Amber Marshal (Who palys Amy) on him... Wow.


----------



## dee

*What's wrong with this picture?*

paint pony gelding

He is a 12 year old red and white paint pony. he stands about 44 inches tall from the withers. he is broke to ride. has been rode on trail rides and has took some trips to town. he leads and loads perfectly. stands real still for ferrier. awesome little pony. Only reason im selling him is cuz its rodeo season and i don't have time to mess with him as much as i should. please call xxx.xxx.xxxx or email me.


----------



## SunnyDraco

You mean the girl riding the pony? I once saw a girl at a horse show that rode a 16+hh horse and her legs came down to the horse's knees when riding. She was very thin and all legs


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ad type FAIL

A mare at stud, but for sale? Should have paid more attention when they made her sale ad 
Great Show Mare for sale in Placer, California :: HorseClicks


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wow, just wow...

LOOKING FOR STUD ****NOT FORSALE*********** for sale in De soto, Florida :: HorseClicks


NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have a 14hh 6 yo Quarter pony x TB... Im looking to find a QH to breed her too I can pay $150 She is extremely fast... Please let me know if you have anything. she jumps and barrel races... well i dont jump her but she has jumped before. also works cows. Cattle working is in her blood!!!!!!!!!!! FOR SURE! Email me. Thank you


Is that $150 as a stud fee and you can pay more for mare care, vet check, etc? Or is that all you can pay for breeding? Not going to get much for that amount, but there are plenty out there that really don't care, so long as they get paid by not gelding their beautiful colt that they see no faults because he can make babies.


----------



## DressageDreamer

Can we say Scam? $3500 for a 9 yr old Friesian gelding with a mane that goes to his knees and tail that drags the ground. uh huh. Doesn't say anything about he rides or training. But hey, he is pretty, right? 

Healthy Black Friesian Gelding for Sale for sale in Oregon :: HorseClicks


----------



## Rascaholic

DressageDreamer said:


> Can we say Scam? $3500 for a 9 yr old Friesian gelding with a mane that goes to his knees and tail that drags the ground. uh huh. Doesn't say anything about he rides or training. But hey, he is pretty, right?
> 
> Healthy Black Friesian Gelding for Sale for sale in Oregon :: HorseClicks


Scroll down to the other listings. They have the exact same picture as a healthy gelding for sale....for 5k!!


----------



## DressageDreamer

Yeah I like how if you don't put what state on Horseclicks and just do a search for a friesian or a vanner that the same horses show up in several states. They sure do get around, don't they?


----------



## Chiilaa

The scammers are getting cleverer though... the photo looks legit for a horse ad. At least it isn't one of the ones where you can tell it's a photo pinched from a stud's webpage ****.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

This just baffles me...



> 15 months old filly ,quarter horse x Tb
> Sire: Money Man
> Dam: Tb
> Flexin mane an tail,
> Chestnut with white face an back white sock, well handled , no kick or bite . Relally light chestnut in colour . Mature 15.3-16hh .registed paint bred.


----------



## Horse Riding Fan

Looks to me like a generic pic that they use to show pretty and healthy horse for sale...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I really, really, really, really, REALLY hope this mare isn't on level ground...even though it kinda looks like she is. :shock: And her legs just scare me.

Firewater Flit AQHA Mare. Barrels, Cow Work, Trails, Beginner Friendly

Love this colt, but the title just makes me want to smack someone!

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/2971423757.html


----------



## Chiilaa

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Love this colt, but the title just makes me want to smack someone!
> 
> Amazing 13 Mo old colt, big enough to ride soon


Poor baby. That aside, does the sire's legs look bunky to you too?


----------



## Rascaholic

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I really, really, really, really, REALLY hope this mare isn't on level ground...even though it kinda looks like she is. :shock: And her legs just scare me.
> 
> Firewater Flit AQHA Mare. Barrels, Cow Work, Trails, Beginner Friendly
> 
> Love this colt, but the title just makes me want to smack someone!
> 
> Amazing 13 Mo old colt, big enough to ride soon



I actually kinda like the first mare.... 

The second ad is just stupidness IMO


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I really, really, really, really, REALLY hope this mare isn't on level ground...even though it kinda looks like she is. :shock: And her legs just scare me.
> 
> Firewater Flit AQHA Mare. Barrels, Cow Work, Trails, Beginner Friendly


"Runs left or right" :lol:

"This mare is priced accordingly to her potential, Please inquire for price." I see two possibilities here. 1. High price tag that would make buyers look the other way 2. You wait for someone to ask and you list a random price that you think the could afford, even if it is in payments


----------



## smrobs

Chiilaa said:


> Poor baby. That aside, does the sire's legs look bunky to you too?


Yep, I see possible calf knees and some of the very worst sickle hocks a horse can have.


----------



## Rascaholic

smrobs said:


> Yep, I see possible calf knees and some of the very worst sickle hocks a horse can have.


But, but, but he is a pretty COLOR. Doesn't color mean he has no faults?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Not really dumb, bit is it just me or is there something waaay off about this horses confirmation??

Quiet Young Hunter for a steal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Not really dumb, bit is it just me or is there something waaay off about this horses confirmation??
> 
> Quiet Young Hunter for a steal
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What I am seeing is the camera angle. Photographer is probably squatting down low and is towards the front of the horse. That throws off how her conformation looks.


----------



## smrobs

^^Truthfully, that filly looks more like a 2 year old than a 4 year old. Her croup is pretty flat for a QH along with a generally weak hindquarter...and she looks like she's halter bred with those chicken bones in her legs, straight hocks, and tiny *** feet.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Ahh ok, she still has a weird neck, ig short? And super upright pasterns. She looks like different horses put together
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

Reg. poa mare trails/barrels/poles/video/may trade

Okay, so maybe because I'm not part of the barrel world I don't understand, but why is there a picture of a check for $44 in this ad?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Paint buckskin not broke

"He was not registered: Parents both are registered (Sire B/W paint - ****** Double Reg. buckskin). Foaling owner did not complete paperwork."

:shock::rofl:


----------



## DressageDreamer

GoldSahara said:


> Reg. poa mare trails/barrels/poles/video/may trade
> 
> Okay, so maybe because I'm not part of the barrel world I don't understand, but why is there a picture of a check for $44 in this ad?


Wow, that is a bit weird. I wonder if they attached the wrong picture file to the CL ad? If so, hope they know that they just posted someone's personal information on there with that check. YIKES! 

Maybe that is all the horse is really worth? JK


----------



## loveisabug

GoldSahara said:


> Reg. poa mare trails/barrels/poles/video/may trade
> 
> Okay, so maybe because I'm not part of the barrel world I don't understand, but why is there a picture of a check for $44 in this ad?


At the bottom of the check I think it says 1st 4D so I would assume it's the money they won.


----------



## DressageDreamer

Oh well that makes sense.....guess I need glasses. LOL


----------



## IquitosARG10

Hi I have a kids saddle and a mare horse I would like 2 trade blaz is goin 2 be 2 in may she has had a saddle on her and started workin with the bite in her mouth she don't kick she loves 2 be brushed she will come 2 you in the pasture im lookin for for a pony that is rideable I already have one that is rideable just lookin for another one that is rideable blaze is a great horse just need somethin for kids 2 ride that they aint fightin over one horse lol she hasnt had her shots like I said we just started workin with her she is a good horse she will be a big horse she is easy 2 work with but she don't like the bridal at all that is my dad in the pic helpin us work with her and the only person been on her back is my son as you can seei will let her saddle bridal go with her 2 I just want another minnie for my kids 2 ride a good deal 
THAT IS THE LONGEST RUN ON SENTENCE I HAVE EVER READ. No wonder our country is in the ****ter, people can't write to safe their lives!!!!


----------



## IquitosARG10

Originally Posted by *SunnyDraco*   
_Found the ad it was in response to:
Free Partial Lease! Friesian!!!


I'm not going to charge for the lease. He will be kept at my farm, you don't need to pay for hay, shots, or anything like that.
You will be responsible for gas $, show fees, and equipment- "show halters, show lead ropes, outfits, etc." 

I have a Friesian/Percheron colt who is a little over one year old. He's a big boy and still growing!
He's sire is Zorro and his dam is a ReAnna, a children's lesson horse who was rescued from a breeding mill. 
Drake is very smart and has a pretty good disposition. He leads, backs, lunges, and picks up his feet. He's not the best at these things, but does okay. 
I would really like to see him in shows and doing halter class etc. But I don't have any experience in these things. 
I'm keeping him a stud, but he hasn't been around mares yet since he has dropped. 
He's utd on all of his shots, coggins, wormer, etc. 

I'm looking for someone who:
Is experienced with stud colts
Has a trailer
Wants to show/help train a Friesian

What you get:
Any money received from winnings 
"Show off" a gorgeous horse
To be considered Drake's handler 
As he gets older, be able to ride once trained, and show in dressage or other

I'm going to be VERY picky about anyone who wants to do this. If I was experienced with shows and had a trailer, I'd be doing this myself. 
If interested please e-mail me with a lot of information about yourself and past experiences. 
Thank you, Amber_

Ummmmm...am I the only one seeing kind of a fugly horse there? I mean, I know he's young, but...meh. Who would even think about crossing a friesian and a percheron? That just doesn't make sense to me. 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page343/#ixzz1uVdGwGeF 

I used the board at the place this guy was bred. He's out of Zorro at Blackshire Farm. They breed anyone and everyone to this guy; not to mention he's NOT registered. The percheron is a rescued PMU mare that the owners like to keep pregnant all the time.

Horribly irresponsible breeding.


----------



## lilbit11011

!!REG .TN. WALKING HORSE GUILDING!!!

!!REG .TN. WALKING HORSE GUILDING!!! - $750

HES VERY GENTLE, AND CALM ANYONE CAN RIDE, HIS NAME IS HA HOMBRE HES 15.2 LOTS OF TRAINING. HIS DAD IS A FAMOUS WALKING HORSE JOSE JOSE, HE HAS NO BAD HABITS,HES JET BLACK AND VERY NICE SLOW ROCKING HEAD GAIT .MUST SELL TODAY. COME RIDE HIM AND LETS TALK WILL DELIVER TODAY TO YOUR HOME. HES VERY LAID BACK WANT ACT UP IN THE SADDLE MUST SELL TOTALED CAR AND NEED ANOTHER ONE.PLEASE CALL xxx-xxxx


----------



## lilbit11011

And this one irks me...a two yr old doing that amount of work???????


Team of Horses

Team of Horses - $1200


Reg. 2 yr old quater horse geldings. Broke to work single or double. Traffic safe. Will back a wagon into a shed. Will stand to be shod, clipped, bathed and harnessed. These are super nice colts. Will make someone a great team that will last a long time. One gelding is broke to ride. He has had 30days professional training. He has been rode in the mountain, crossed creeks, and been in real ruff terrian. Don't let a team of young horses like this pass you by. Serious Inquiries Only please. Thanks


----------



## IquitosARG10

I don't like that either.

On another note, neither of them look happy at alllll being harnessed up.


----------



## Arksly

Looks like a nice horse no doubt. But couldn't they get some better action shots?

Dutch Warmblood Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary

Canadian Warmblood Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Olds

That's one horse I would NOT ride bareback.


----------



## DressageDreamer

lilbit11011 said:


> !!REG .TN. WALKING HORSE GUILDING!!!
> 
> !!REG .TN. WALKING HORSE GUILDING!!! - $750
> 
> HES VERY GENTLE, AND CALM ANYONE CAN RIDE, HIS NAME IS HA HOMBRE HES 15.2 LOTS OF TRAINING. HIS DAD IS A FAMOUS WALKING HORSE JOSE JOSE, HE HAS NO BAD HABITS,HES JET BLACK AND VERY NICE SLOW ROCKING HEAD GAIT .MUST SELL TODAY. COME RIDE HIM AND LETS TALK WILL DELIVER TODAY TO YOUR HOME. HES VERY LAID BACK WANT ACT UP IN THE SADDLE MUST SELL TOTALED CAR AND NEED ANOTHER ONE.PLEASE CALL xxx-xxxx


Is he guilded in gold or what? GEEZ


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

lilbit11011 said:


> And this one irks me...a two yr old doing that amount of work???????
> 
> 
> Team of Horses
> 
> Team of Horses - $1200
> 
> 
> Reg. 2 yr old quater horse geldings. Broke to work single or double. Traffic safe. Will back a wagon into a shed. Will stand to be shod, clipped, bathed and harnessed. These are super nice colts. Will make someone a great team that will last a long time. One gelding is broke to ride. He has had 30days professional training. He has been rode in the mountain, crossed creeks, and been in real ruff terrian. Don't let a team of young horses like this pass you by. Serious Inquiries Only please. Thanks


They look like VERY immature two-year-olds, too. My three-year-old looked like a four or five-year-old when he was two. Most people still don't believe he's three. lol



Arksly said:


> Looks like a nice horse no doubt. But couldn't they get some better action shots?
> 
> Dutch Warmblood Horse For Sale, Alberta (Canada), Calgary


Didn't you read the bad seller's handbook?! Page 57, paragraph 3 reads: "When posting pictures of any horse for sale, choosing the worst pictures possible is always the best course of action. This will compel potential buyers to contact you to obtain better pictures, thereby increasing your chances of sweet-talking them into actually buying your horse." :lol:


----------



## Arksly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Didn't you read the bad seller's handbook?! Page 57, paragraph 3 reads: "When posting pictures of any horse for sale, choosing the worst pictures possible is always the best course of action. This will compel potential buyers to contact you to obtain better pictures, thereby increasing your chances of sweet-talking them into actually buying your horse." :lol:


Ahahaha! You know, I have yet to get the up-to-date manual which describes the importance of text talk.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Arksly said:


> Ahahaha! You know, I have yet to get the up-to-date manual which describes the importance of text talk.


Ah, yes. That would be found in Appendix D, page vii, paragraph 4 of the most current edition of the "Bad Seller's Handbook." 

_Wherever possible, unseemly amounts of text speak should be employed, thereby confusing and exasperating your potential quarry...er...buyers, forcing them to contact you for clarification of you ad._


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

BAHAHA,, 
QUARTER HORSE
TUXEDO PARK FOULED 1996 REGISTERED QUARTER HORSE WITH WINS IN JUMPING#1 IN 2009 ALSO SHOWED AND WON IN JYMCANA THIS IS NOT A KICK THE TIRES HORSE HE IS A VERY BROKE HORSE GREAT FOR ANY AGED RIDER AND EXPERIENCE RIDER.
SAD TO SEE HIM LEAVE MY KIDS LOST INTEREST IN RIDING. BEAUTIFUL HORSE GREAT LINES. $4000.00 CALL BRENDA

Fouled? Jymcana?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Firecracker!! (Pony)

Firecracker!! (Pony)

Peppie is a very loving firecracker, i have had him for around three years now and not one has there been a dull moment he is full of energy and will try his luck at times if you let him get away with it ! hes not a begginer horse he needs lots of love and if you give it to him he will give in return! I started jumping him summer 2010 so hes jumping around 4ft as of now! And he loves it. He would be a great horse for games! Very Fast! I can email pics!! Great manners but like i said will test you! Peppie is a great character and will bring somone lots of joy! I have been riding for 13 years. I have been riding him with an english saddle english style as i moved here form london 2007. He also rides western!i Just dont have the time he deserves because of college For more info call me on 707 972 9952 or 707 459 6179 ask for shannon! Good homes only please  asking 3000 OBO Thank you 
Location: willits

Love how they describe him as a firecracker.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think my eight-year-old has better grammar and sentence forming skills than whoever posted this ad.

Wonderful Girl Horse Only 3 years old


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

"girl horse"??? Lol I can't believe some people are allowed to own horses...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit11011

Horse

Horse - $50


Bay mare about 19yrs old. About 14 or 14.1HH. Not broke to lead or ride. Has been a brood mare only. Will make a pasture ornament. 
I will load her on your trailer or I can deliver for some fuel money. She raised a colt last year. Wasn't bred back. Sold colt off about a month ago. so she is still thin.

Will consider all trades. Won't hold without payment. Don't have any pics. Come and look in person with cash and bring trailer.




I think it's sad that after breeding the crap out of the mare and not training her in any way, she is then sold off for $50. It also concerns me that they say she is "thin" because of the last colt. I don't know much about breeding horses...but it seems to me that if taken care of properly that they would maintain a good weight. Am I wrong?


----------



## ginofalltrades

If Horses Sold Themselves

$1000 Best. Horse. Ever.

Konichiwa compadres. Are you looking for the most kick-asshorse that ever lived? If so, look no further. You found him. I’m a15-year-old professional packer with experience at bad-*** barns in the United States of AMERICA. That’s right! I graduated from Penn National racetrack, and moved to NYCat the tender age of five. After deciding that New York was a ragin’stink hole, I moved back to Pennsylvania to cultivate more professionalexperience on the A circuit. Why? So I can pack your *ss around the show ringand not have to post crap like this on Craigslist.
Anyway, so I lost my job in the recession and I have no cluewhere to live. Honestly, I’ve got three weeks of board left, so I don’t give a rats behind if I have to sleep in your round pen.
A bit about me: I’m respectful, quiet, clean and I won’t touch any of your crap. If you leave a bucket of oats outside mystall at night, I’m just like, “Sweet Jesus, I better not mess withthis crap, because it’s not mine.”
I’m never lame. I don’t eat much. I’m alwaysready to work. Heck. I’ll even do ALL THE WORK for you. That’s right! My dad is an international champion and taught me everything there is to know about show jumping. I’ll memorize the course, make ridiculously tight turns, and jump at least six inches higher than the jump. I’ll makeyou look like a superstar. EVERY. SINGLE. CLASS.
Don’t want to run at jumps? That’s FANTASTIC! I’ll canter on the slowest 12’ stride you ever imagined and find the distances for you. Imagine all the ribbons you’ll win!
Do you like trail rides? I LOVE TRAIL RIDES. I can ride the crap out of trails. Water, ditches, gates. Whatever. You want to go there. It’s my life’s mission to take you. Or we don’t have to go ona trail ride ever. It’s completely UP TO YOU!
A lot of people ask me, “Hey, you’re a Thoroughbred. Aren't you crazy?” And, the answer to that question is, no. I’m not crazy. I’m not even judgmental. I LOVE PEOPLE. I want to help human beings for no other reason than they are human regardless of race, religion, sexual preference, or personal hygiene. Pretty cool right?
I own almost nothing! Last I checked, I had a halter and leadrope with my name on it. I have one pair of shoes. You can HAVE THEM. See?! I’m the most considerate horse you’ve ever met. I’m offering to give you things already!
Am I interested in your barn? You bet my nomadic *** I am! I only require a bit of grass, four fences, water and a tree to shelter me from the elements. Anything beyond that will be considered a bonus.
I’m taking being a show horse to the next level. Email me! I’ll hook you up with Facebook links, background checks, credit reports, phone numbers, resumes, references, awards, sexual history, pictures of PonyClub trophies and a list of the top 10 things I’d like to eat before I die. If you want a next-generation horse that consistently blows your mind with awesomeness, then hit me up. I’ll give you the ride of your life.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ginofalltrades said:


> If Horses Sold Themselves
> 
> $1000 Best. Horse. Ever.
> 
> Konichiwa compadres. Are you looking for the most kick-asshorse that ever lived? If so, look no further. You found him. I’m a15-year-old professional packer with experience at bad-*** barns in the United States of AMERICA. That’s right! I graduated from Penn National racetrack, and moved to NYCat the tender age of five. After deciding that New York was a ragin’stink hole, I moved back to Pennsylvania to cultivate more professionalexperience on the A circuit. Why? So I can pack your *ss around the show ringand not have to post crap like this on Craigslist.
> Anyway, so I lost my job in the recession and I have no cluewhere to live. Honestly, I’ve got three weeks of board left, so I don’t give a rats behind if I have to sleep in your round pen.
> A bit about me: I’m respectful, quiet, clean and I won’t touch any of your crap. If you leave a bucket of oats outside mystall at night, I’m just like, “Sweet Jesus, I better not mess withthis crap, because it’s not mine.”
> I’m never lame. I don’t eat much. I’m alwaysready to work. Heck. I’ll even do ALL THE WORK for you. That’s right! My dad is an international champion and taught me everything there is to know about show jumping. I’ll memorize the course, make ridiculously tight turns, and jump at least six inches higher than the jump. I’ll makeyou look like a superstar. EVERY. SINGLE. CLASS.
> Don’t want to run at jumps? That’s FANTASTIC! I’ll canter on the slowest 12’ stride you ever imagined and find the distances for you. Imagine all the ribbons you’ll win!
> Do you like trail rides? I LOVE TRAIL RIDES. I can ride the crap out of trails. Water, ditches, gates. Whatever. You want to go there. It’s my life’s mission to take you. Or we don’t have to go ona trail ride ever. It’s completely UP TO YOU!
> A lot of people ask me, “Hey, you’re a Thoroughbred. Aren't you crazy?” And, the answer to that question is, no. I’m not crazy. I’m not even judgmental. I LOVE PEOPLE. I want to help human beings for no other reason than they are human regardless of race, religion, sexual preference, or personal hygiene. Pretty cool right?
> I own almost nothing! Last I checked, I had a halter and leadrope with my name on it. I have one pair of shoes. You can HAVE THEM. See?! I’m the most considerate horse you’ve ever met. I’m offering to give you things already!
> Am I interested in your barn? You bet my nomadic *** I am! I only require a bit of grass, four fences, water and a tree to shelter me from the elements. Anything beyond that will be considered a bonus.
> I’m taking being a show horse to the next level. Email me! I’ll hook you up with Facebook links, background checks, credit reports, phone numbers, resumes, references, awards, sexual history, pictures of PonyClub trophies and a list of the top 10 things I’d like to eat before I die. If you want a next-generation horse that consistently blows your mind with awesomeness, then hit me up. I’ll give you the ride of your life.


Okay, this is one of the best ads I've read in a long time! :lol:


----------



## Piaffe

Haha...that one is hilarious!
^^


----------



## gypsyvanner

Friesian Horses For Sale

Yeah, thats TOTALLY a mare... 

Hint( look at the first picture)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

gypsyvanner said:


> Friesian Horses For Sale
> 
> Yeah, thats TOTALLY a mare...
> 
> Hint( look at the first picture)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also love that they say she's 15hh, but 2500lbs. Really?! That's one fat mare!! My three-year-old 16hh draft cross is only around 1500lbs and he's SOLID (built like a small Percheron, really).


----------



## SunnyDraco

gypsyvanner said:


> Friesian Horses For Sale
> 
> Yeah, thats TOTALLY a mare...
> 
> Hint( look at the first picture)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not the only problem with the ad. Notice the birth date was May 11, 2008 and then in the description they list "her" winning grand champions in 2009 in walk trot under saddle classes. :shock:


----------



## Rascaholic

:rofl:I think their mare gained a little something in the import:rofl:

OMG I love the previous add from a horse perspective. That totally rocked. Usually they annoy me, I actually liked that one.


----------



## ilovepie32

ginofalltrades said:


> If Horses Sold Themselves
> 
> $1000 Best. Horse. Ever.
> 
> Konichiwa compadres. Are you looking for the most kick-asshorse that ever lived? If so, look no further. You found him. I’m a15-year-old professional packer with experience at bad-*** barns in the United States of AMERICA. That’s right! I graduated from Penn National racetrack, and moved to NYCat the tender age of five. After deciding that New York was a ragin’stink hole, I moved back to Pennsylvania to cultivate more professionalexperience on the A circuit. Why? So I can pack your *ss around the show ringand not have to post crap like this on Craigslist.
> Anyway, so I lost my job in the recession and I have no cluewhere to live. Honestly, I’ve got three weeks of board left, so I don’t give a rats behind if I have to sleep in your round pen.
> A bit about me: I’m respectful, quiet, clean and I won’t touch any of your crap. If you leave a bucket of oats outside mystall at night, I’m just like, “Sweet Jesus, I better not mess withthis crap, because it’s not mine.”
> I’m never lame. I don’t eat much. I’m alwaysready to work. Heck. I’ll even do ALL THE WORK for you. That’s right! My dad is an international champion and taught me everything there is to know about show jumping. I’ll memorize the course, make ridiculously tight turns, and jump at least six inches higher than the jump. I’ll makeyou look like a superstar. EVERY. SINGLE. CLASS.
> Don’t want to run at jumps? That’s FANTASTIC! I’ll canter on the slowest 12’ stride you ever imagined and find the distances for you. Imagine all the ribbons you’ll win!
> Do you like trail rides? I LOVE TRAIL RIDES. I can ride the crap out of trails. Water, ditches, gates. Whatever. You want to go there. It’s my life’s mission to take you. Or we don’t have to go ona trail ride ever. It’s completely UP TO YOU!
> A lot of people ask me, “Hey, you’re a Thoroughbred. Aren't you crazy?” And, the answer to that question is, no. I’m not crazy. I’m not even judgmental. I LOVE PEOPLE. I want to help human beings for no other reason than they are human regardless of race, religion, sexual preference, or personal hygiene. Pretty cool right?
> I own almost nothing! Last I checked, I had a halter and leadrope with my name on it. I have one pair of shoes. You can HAVE THEM. See?! I’m the most considerate horse you’ve ever met. I’m offering to give you things already!
> Am I interested in your barn? You bet my nomadic *** I am! I only require a bit of grass, four fences, water and a tree to shelter me from the elements. Anything beyond that will be considered a bonus.
> I’m taking being a show horse to the next level. Email me! I’ll hook you up with Facebook links, background checks, credit reports, phone numbers, resumes, references, awards, sexual history, pictures of PonyClub trophies and a list of the top 10 things I’d like to eat before I die. If you want a next-generation horse that consistently blows your mind with awesomeness, then hit me up. I’ll give you the ride of your life.


This is the funniest ad ever! I wonder how many people actually went to see that horse haha


----------



## Ne0n Zero

****.. That's pretty funny. And hey honestly, who's to say it wouldn't ignite peoples' curiosity enough to want to go check him out?


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Another Craigslist wonder, let me tell you.

Reg QH Gelding 

"I have a reg QH Dun Gelding He trailers,Leads,Ties,Very sweet boy *He was mostly used for a joggin partner for my boyfriend* so he need some more work on other stuff .. *My kids have sat on him in and out of pasuture and stall he is goin on 2 yrs old is why i havent stared braking him i wait till they are 2 and older to brake* i dont think he will be too hard to brake BUT he dosent like bein in the barn by him self Im not sure if something happend to him but when *hes in a box stall and theres no horses around he trys to ram the sides down* hes gettin better i been worken on showen him its not a scary place n that its not gonna hurt him.. He looks ugly right now but its cus his hairs not sure if he should shead or grow lol cus the weather wont make up its mind lol ... I would also consider tradin him for zero turn lawnmower, fence including fence post we would like wooden but would take other, Workin 4 wheeler , *Palomino ,Buckskin, tri colored paint must be reg mares or something dead broke it dont matter color* nothing over 15 please , panels, hay rounds or squares , Alfafa rounds or squares ..... I also have a reg paint stud for sale im askin 800 for him He is black with white blaze hes green broke n easy to catch out in pasture He leads ties trailers does pretty good with his feet he needs more work never kicked any one just dont like standin to long on 3 legs he dont like holden up his back legs he will but dont like it .., Im not in a rush to sell him cus hes one of my babys i saved from ****ter so if ur not really intersted dont bother about him"










I.. don't even know what to say about this. This entire ad makes me cringe x_x

Please, someone tell me WHY IN GOD'S NAME you would put TWO SMALL CHILDREN on an UNBROKE 2 YEAR OLD that doesn't even have a LEAD ROPE on him.. let alone put helmets on the kids... Dear god. 

Darwin's law, anyone?


----------



## Tianimalz

The fact kids are on him doesn't bother me, there is obviously an adult behind them (legs).

The owners lack of knowledge on horse terminology makes me facepalm, and I'm not sure how one saves a horse from "****ter"

It puts horrid adult images in my mind :rofl:


----------



## CLaPorte432

ginofalltrades said:


> If Horses Sold Themselves
> 
> $1000 Best. Horse. Ever.
> 
> Konichiwa compadres. Are you looking for the most kick-asshorse that ever lived? If so, look no further. You found him. I’m a15-year-old professional packer with experience at bad-*** barns in the United States of AMERICA. That’s right! I graduated from Penn National racetrack, and moved to NYCat the tender age of five. After deciding that New York was a ragin’stink hole, I moved back to Pennsylvania to cultivate more professionalexperience on the A circuit. Why? So I can pack your *ss around the show ringand not have to post crap like this on Craigslist.
> Anyway, so I lost my job in the recession and I have no cluewhere to live. Honestly, I’ve got three weeks of board left, so I don’t give a rats behind if I have to sleep in your round pen.
> A bit about me: I’m respectful, quiet, clean and I won’t touch any of your crap. If you leave a bucket of oats outside mystall at night, I’m just like, “Sweet Jesus, I better not mess withthis crap, because it’s not mine.”
> I’m never lame. I don’t eat much. I’m alwaysready to work. Heck. I’ll even do ALL THE WORK for you. That’s right! My dad is an international champion and taught me everything there is to know about show jumping. I’ll memorize the course, make ridiculously tight turns, and jump at least six inches higher than the jump. I’ll makeyou look like a superstar. EVERY. SINGLE. CLASS.
> Don’t want to run at jumps? That’s FANTASTIC! I’ll canter on the slowest 12’ stride you ever imagined and find the distances for you. Imagine all the ribbons you’ll win!
> Do you like trail rides? I LOVE TRAIL RIDES. I can ride the crap out of trails. Water, ditches, gates. Whatever. You want to go there. It’s my life’s mission to take you. Or we don’t have to go ona trail ride ever. It’s completely UP TO YOU!
> A lot of people ask me, “Hey, you’re a Thoroughbred. Aren't you crazy?” And, the answer to that question is, no. I’m not crazy. I’m not even judgmental. I LOVE PEOPLE. I want to help human beings for no other reason than they are human regardless of race, religion, sexual preference, or personal hygiene. Pretty cool right?
> I own almost nothing! Last I checked, I had a halter and leadrope with my name on it. I have one pair of shoes. You can HAVE THEM. See?! I’m the most considerate horse you’ve ever met. I’m offering to give you things already!
> Am I interested in your barn? You bet my nomadic *** I am! I only require a bit of grass, four fences, water and a tree to shelter me from the elements. Anything beyond that will be considered a bonus.
> I’m taking being a show horse to the next level. Email me! I’ll hook you up with Facebook links, background checks, credit reports, phone numbers, resumes, references, awards, sexual history, pictures of PonyClub trophies and a list of the top 10 things I’d like to eat before I die. If you want a next-generation horse that consistently blows your mind with awesomeness, then hit me up. I’ll give you the ride of your life.


If I was anywhere near this horse, I would buy him just because of this ad. LoL. That was hilarious.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

Tianimalz said:


> The fact kids are on him doesn't bother me, there is obviously an adult behind them (legs).
> 
> The owners lack of knowledge on horse terminology makes me facepalm, and I'm not sure how one saves a horse from "****ter"
> 
> It puts horrid adult images in my mind :rofl:


Truly, they should at least be politically correct and call it a brothel instead of a "****ter house." 
:lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

SmallTownGypsy said:


> Truly, they should at least be politically correct and call it a brothel instead of a "****ter house."
> :lol:


I am LOL at this!


----------



## roljess

3 Horses: Motivated to sell - $4000 (New Tripoli, PA)

Date: 2012-03-29, 6:00PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Sandy Bey -15 hand 11 year old Black Arabian virgin mare. Professionally trained and significant trail experience. Very smooth mover with a wonderful trot and canter. Sandy is willing and could be used in any discipline. Super friendly, up to date on all shots. Owner motivated to sell. $4000 OBO.

Tennesee - 15 hand 17 year old Grey(flea bitten)virgin mare. Professionally trained with significant trail experience. Bold mover with incredible stamina. Tenny has great legs and heart and was originally being prepared for endurance racing. Although, she has such great athletic ability, she could be competitive in any discipline. Up to date on all shots, owner motivated to sell. $4000 OBO.

Shady Boy - 16.3 hand 5 year old dark Bey Anglo-Arab(arab thoroughbred cross)gelding. 90 days professional training. He is a fabulous mover and has great potential to move through the levels in dressage, become a show jumper or a three day eventer. He has been started over fences and can jump 2'3'' without a problem. He has been schooled first level dressage, and is ready to compete this show season. Shady Boy has been trail ridden and looks forward to more. Px avail.

*yup...now you can buy "virgin" horses...*


----------



## blush

^^ I know I'm always happy to know my horses are "pure" and "untouched".  lolololol.

So sad to know the last horse is not a virgin...naughty boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

A "dune" gelding? What is he, made out of sand?!

Dune gelding


----------



## smrobs

Nah, he's one of those speshul horses that has glowing blue eyes from the "spice". He's a friend of the desert and reveres the giant worm :rofl:.


----------



## Rascaholic

DraftyAiresMum said:


> A "dune" gelding? What is he, made out of sand?!
> 
> Dune gelding


:lol: with that color, it looks more like our Ga red clay! I kinda like him though. At least if he rolled in the clay he wouldn't stain up much :clap::rofl:


----------



## GoldSahara

Reg apha yrlings duns grullos blk

Oh my gosh the run-on sentences. Also, I would be terrified to buy these horses. Only 400 because they aren't even halter broke and they are skinny? Scary


----------



## SunnyDraco

GoldSahara said:


> Reg apha yrlings duns grullos blk
> 
> Oh my gosh the run-on sentences. Also, I would be terrified to buy these horses. Only 400 because they aren't even halter broke and they are skinny? Scary


From the ad, "grilling stud colt" :shock: personally, I don't eat horses. Not fried, grilled, baked, etc.


----------



## New_image

I've been couting how many ads mention a "ferrier"... 

Whats even better is running into these people in person and hearing them say it "I had a ferrier out" makes me ask "What? Furrier than what?"


----------



## SunnyDraco

10 yr old "Cash" gelding
This is "Fancy 'Nuff". He is a "Dash for Cash" bred Quarter horse. He's a gem of a horse. We hadn't ridden him in 2 years and my husband just went out and jumped on him--he was perfect. He's also a real "people" horse, just a lover! He's looking for someone who wants a trail horse--*he'd be a perfect husband* or spare horse to have around--or to be a pasture buddy to another horse. He suffered an injury as a yearling that was still afflicting him when he was given to my daughter as a 4 yr old and we took him to WSU for surgery. They had to cut his extensor tendon in his hind leg to fix him. So, he can never be jumped or used for gaming in fear of injuring that leg permanently. On the trails, he'll cross anything and try his heart out for you. He loves to gallop and is really fast. His trot will never be normal--the back leg looks like a nazi kick. I'm getting rid of the other horse we have and I don't want him to be all alone so I am looking for the perfect home for him. I will give him to the right person, but want him to come back to me if you are no longer able to care for him. He's really special to us, I would just like to see him used or at least have company. If interested, please call 276-**** weekends/evenings or 847-8654 during the work day. Thank you.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> 10 yr old "Cash" gelding
> This is "Fancy 'Nuff". He is a "Dash for Cash" bred Quarter horse. He's a gem of a horse. We hadn't ridden him in 2 years and my husband just went out and jumped on him--he was perfect. He's also a real "people" horse, just a lover! He's looking for someone who wants a trail horse--*he'd be a perfect husband* or spare horse to have around--or to be a pasture buddy to another horse. He suffered an injury as a yearling that was still afflicting him when he was given to my daughter as a 4 yr old and we took him to WSU for surgery. They had to cut his extensor tendon in his hind leg to fix him. So, he can never be jumped or used for gaming in fear of injuring that leg permanently. On the trails, he'll cross anything and try his heart out for you. He loves to gallop and is really fast. His trot will never be normal--the back leg looks like a nazi kick. I'm getting rid of the other horse we have and I don't want him to be all alone so I am looking for the perfect home for him. I will give him to the right person, but want him to come back to me if you are no longer able to care for him. He's really special to us, I would just like to see him used or at least have company. If interested, please call 276-**** weekends/evenings or 847-8654 during the work day. Thank you.


Actually, there's nothing wrong with that. It's correct grammar. They're saying he'd be a perfect husband horse or spare horse, they just left out the first horse. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This has to be one of the funkiest-built horses I've seen in a while. 

10 yr quarterhorse gelding

The first pic...just...why?!

http://tucson.craigslist.org/grd/2968755396.html


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Actually, there's nothing wrong with that. It's correct grammar. They're saying he'd be a perfect husband horse or spare horse, they just left out the first horse. Nothing wrong with that.


I understood what they meant, but the way it was stated was funny. Although, at the same time I don't think he would make a perfect horse for a husband, unless your husband never trots. Later on in the ad they talk about his injured hind leg and how he doesn't trot well and the hind leg looks like a nazi kick or something :shock:


----------



## BellaMFT

> Pets and Livestock / Horses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Image »
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800.00
> Arabian Paint Missouri Foxtrotter
> 
> 10 years old Mare. She is in great shape, 14.1 hands high. I have been riding her for over 2 years, and she is one of my favorite horses. I have too many.
> 
> Arabian Paint Missouri Foxtrotter - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Mona - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com


Seriously "She is in great shape" never mind the fact that she is sway back and skinny.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BellaMFT said:


> Seriously "She is in great shape" never mind the fact that she is sway back and skinny.


She just looks...painful. :-(


----------



## smrobs

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This has to be one of the funkiest-built horses I've seen in a while.
> 
> 10 yr quarterhorse gelding


And what you see here, class is a halter bred horse that miraculously stayed sound enough for riding. However, he never received any kind of training to speak of and has been traveling around like a giraffe with a hollow back for the majority of his life. Guaranteed to be the roughest traveling horse in the entire world. So much so that you won't even _want_ to do more than a walk on him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not sure why my computer hates me...

Anyway...

He looks INSANELY butt high. Didn't even see the halter-bred stick legs.


----------



## Rascaholic

blush said:


> ^^ I know I'm always happy to know my horses are "pure" and "untouched".  lolololol.
> 
> So sad to know the last horse is not a virgin...naughty boy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He must have been one of those sent to that ****ter house in the previous ad. :lol:


----------



## Piaffe

roljess said:


> 3 Horses: Motivated to sell - $4000 (New Tripoli, PA)
> 
> Date: 2012-03-29, 6:00PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Sandy Bey -15 hand 11 year old Black Arabian virgin mare. Professionally trained and significant trail experience. Very smooth mover with a wonderful trot and canter. Sandy is willing and could be used in any discipline. Super friendly, up to date on all shots. Owner motivated to sell. $4000 OBO.
> 
> Tennesee - 15 hand 17 year old Grey(flea bitten)virgin mare. Professionally trained with significant trail experience. Bold mover with incredible stamina. Tenny has great legs and heart and was originally being prepared for endurance racing. Although, she has such great athletic ability, she could be competitive in any discipline. Up to date on all shots, owner motivated to sell. $4000 OBO.
> 
> Shady Boy - 16.3 hand 5 year old dark Bey Anglo-Arab(arab thoroughbred cross)gelding. 90 days professional training. He is a fabulous mover and has great potential to move through the levels in dressage, become a show jumper or a three day eventer. He has been started over fences and can jump 2'3'' without a problem. He has been schooled first level dressage, and is ready to compete this show season. Shady Boy has been trail ridden and looks forward to more. Px avail.
> 
> *yup...now you can buy "virgin" horses...*


 
well...at least we can rest assured that these ones are NOT from the "****ter house":lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

:clap::clap::rofl:



Piaffe said:


> well...at least we can rest assured that these ones are NOT from the "****ter house":lol:


----------



## taken4walk

I HAVE A GRANDSON TO FRENCHMANS GUY I BOUGHT HIM AS A YEARLEN HE'S 5 NOW WE HAVE BROUGHT ALONG SLOWY THIS IS A NICE DUDE HAS ALOT OF NATURAL ABILITY HE IS STILL A STUD HE'S VERY CALM SHOES WELL LOADS WELL THIS YEAR REALY STARTED RIDING HIM WE CALL HIM BULLET HE CAN COVER SOME GROUND I AM PLANING ON HAVING HIM CUT SOON IF YOU ARE INTERESTED EMAIL ME 



****......why all the shouting? and the run on sentencing


----------



## Regula

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The first pic...just...why?!
> 
> BLACK GELDING SMOOTH GAITED FOXTROTTER


Haha, that's hilarious. I hope they took him back out before he started having accidents on the carpet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

Piaffe said:


> well...at least we can rest assured that these ones are NOT from the "****ter house":lol:


:rofl:that is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## GypsyRose

Why? So they can say they can! LOL I too brought a couple of horses into my house, why just to see if I could. One was my stallion and another was a mare, both were well behaved and didn't leave me any presents. But...now I can say, yes, I have had horses in my house.


----------



## PerchiesKisses

OMG....

Stunning Stallion Needs New Home ASAP! (reduced) - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury



> is a 16 hand tall .. 4 year old, Gentile Misunderstood Beast.
> People assume all stallions are vicious beasts, That you can never trust them... That they aren't worth peoples time and efforts.
> 
> Casparian Breaks all toughs negative thoughts and shows you his real personality.
> He is Sweet, Charming, Calm, Intelligent, And not afraid of what ever comes his way
> 
> Although his breed is Unknown
> 
> His Abilities and Charm make up for it
> 
> Casparian is a immediate Learner.
> He is Half Broken... But last summer my life went unbelievably heck tick And i was not able to ride him...he was fully broken but I was unable to fulfill my time with him and give him the attention that he desperately Strives for.
> No reason he should not pick it back up with in a week or so.
> 
> Casparian knows tricks.
> Currently he knows how to lay down on command
> He picked this up in a matter of about 2 weeks
> 
> He Picks Up all feet with out struggle,
> He will let you pet him where ever and stand wherever with out worrying.
> He is calm and layed back something very hard to find in a good quality horse let alone a stallion.
> 
> He should finish over 16.2h
> 
> Currently priced at 2,500
> Or best offer.
> 
> Please e-mail ......... for left out details.
> 
> (Please note that you must take him as he is,
> we are not willing to geld him)
> 
> Reason for selling my treasured possession is that Unfortunately I am moving... so I am unable to keep my faithful companion ..


----------



## taken4walk

um............um............. um.............???????? oh god?? wth? strange


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh dear Lord. It's one of those rainbow farts and unicorn **** people! "You have to take him as he is because we're not willing to geld our grade stud"...who probably looks like you took six different horses and pieced them together. 










-------------------------------------------------------------

Here's another good one. Albino? Why? Because he's white or because he has blue eyes? FAIL!

Painted Mustang, tri-color albino


----------



## New_image

Drafy I don't know WHAT your problem is. 
Thats a real life tri colored albino, well worth the $2,700


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love where the person writing the ad says "Will go asap so good luck." Wow...just...wow.


----------



## New_image

I thought the second picture, head up, wide eyed, mouth gaping... was a nice touch too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think pictures like that are actually strongly recommended in that "Bad Sellers Handbook" I was quoting earlier, if I remember correctly. ;-)


----------



## New_image

Starving horses.. causing sway backs since 1887.... 



http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/2969778353.html

She is 15.2 shes a in ur pocket horse loves 2 follow me around the pasture i got her 4 my cuz that thought she was ready 4 a bigger horse but turns out she stil likes her halflinger. i have been riding her i have rode her 8 or 9 times with and without a saddle i have even just sat on her while she was eating with no gear at all shes a calm horse but she hasnt had much training that i have noticed shes fine when being rode just needs 2 be taught reing. i just dont have the time 2 train 2 horses right now so shes up 4 sale. *she has a slight sway back but it dont hurt her in anyway. i have owned her for only 3months and the person i gnt her from said that she had rescued her from bein starved and thats how she got the sway back* but anyone can ride her no buck or kick. no bite she dont like her mouth 2 be played with so i dont think she would take a bit but i ride her with just her halter and lead rope and she dose great with that shes good at having her frount feet done but she is a little greedy with her back ones but she dose let u pick them up. she is only 8yrs so shes very young shes the most lovable horse ever text for more info at 1.989.329.7964 plz do no call at that number if u want me 2 cal u just email me ur number or txt it ty thats my 3yr old daughter she has been riding her she rode her around the pasture just fine by herself. any one can ride her she's to good of a horse to leave in the pasture so please if interseted let me know and u can come out and have a look at her she will steal ur heart


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here's another good one. Albino? Why? Because he's white or because he has blue eyes? FAIL!
> 
> Painted Mustang, tri-color albino


I am not seeing a tricolor... Can someone point out to me where the third color is? All I see is a chestnut pinto with blue eyes :wink:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> I am not seeing a tricolor... Can someone point out to me where the third color is? All I see is a chestnut pinto with blue eyes :wink:


Actually, if you look closely, the color on the horse's muzzle (by the mouth) is dark gray or black; there's a black spot on its forehead, just by the left eye (very evident in the second pic); and it has a medicine hat (that you can see in the last two pics) that looks black or dark gray.


----------



## Houston

**PONY**

I'm sorry. Did this person not look at their own pictures before posting them? I see a cross-wire nice and clear, but the pony is fuzzed out!

http://lascruces.en.craigslist.org/grd/3013123069.html
And this is very, very sad. Fortunately, through Facebook groups, this horse is now in a loving home!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Only in Arizona. *facepalm*

Pony Trailer


----------



## Rascaholic

Houston said:


> **PONY**
> 
> I'm sorry. Did this person not look at their own pictures before posting them? I see a cross-wire nice and clear, but the pony is fuzzed out!
> 
> http://lascruces.en.craigslist.org/grd/3013123069.html
> And this is very, very sad. Fortunately, through Facebook groups, this horse is now in a loving home!



Maybe that is as close as they can get to the child safe pony.
He's a kids poneh, he don't want no adults messin wiff him! Don't ya no nuffin?


----------



## dee

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Only in Arizona. *facepalm*
> 
> Pony Trailer


Do NOT let my hubby see this! He and his dad have a terrible tendency to by junk like this. They wouldn't pay more than $10 or $20, but then they would turn it into some sort of junk hauler...so they could buy more junky trailers to make more junk haulers...:-(


----------



## Rascaholic

dee said:


> Do NOT let my hubby see this! He and his dad have a terrible tendency to by junk like this. They wouldn't pay more than $10 or $20, but then they would turn it into some sort of junk hauler...so they could buy more junky trailers to make more junk haulers...:-(


Dee my DH said if it was here, he could get it for next to nothing, fix it and sell it. I was like ummm NO it would sit in the dang yard for a year.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Oh dear Lord. It's one of those rainbow farts and unicorn **** people! "You have to take him as he is because we're not willing to geld our grade stud"...who probably looks like you took six different horses and pieced them together.


Okay, so when I said this, I didn't realize that there were pics in the ad. I went back and looked at the pics and...OMG! That horse has HORRIBLE conformation! :shock: I wasn't far off when I said it looked like they took six different horses and pieced them together! lol


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Not for sale but still pretty dumb....sorry I couldn't find the link...
Columbus Ohio...
PostingID: 2971116034


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ummm...am I missing something color-wise on this horse? He looks grey to me...

AQHA Grullo Stallion


----------



## SunnyDraco

You are missing the part that he is a special color and must be great for breeding. He may have been grullo before he went grey, that counts for something special


----------



## Chiilaa

*snort* But grullo means special right? (and yes, he is just grey going through a dun looking phase lol)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

YAY! I'm not crazy...well...nevermind lol


----------



## Chiilaa

DraftyAiresMum said:


> YAY! I'm not crazy...well...nevermind lol


*snort* You sure? Sure.........


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Chiilaa said:


> *snort* You sure? Sure.........


I'm never sure! I must be crazy...I'm the only female car salesperson at my job.  :twisted:


----------



## Tianimalz

I kind of like him actually, love his build and yes his color is pretty, not a stallion person but if he were a gelding I'd love to have him ^__^


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh yeah, not saying I don't like him. In fact, if I was in the market, I would jump on him. But the whole calling him grulla when he's clearly a grey made me laugh.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Donkey Stud For Sale

What is going on with his front legs in the third picture?!? :shock:

He scares me, I would never breed him, gelding material for sure IMO


----------



## GypsyRose

Personally I think that Jack could use some grocery's!


----------



## Haileyyy

I finally found one to post! . It's not the best but it amused me

8y.o. grey sabino racking mare sale/trade

So, they want to trade a well broke horse with funky legs, that's skinny, and foot sore for a crazy one that crow-hops? That makes no sense to me

8 month old FEMALE Quarter Horse for SALE

8 months old?!??! And they sat/saddled her?


----------



## TB Lover

The Craiglist ad was tooooo funny! I had a horrid day at work & this made me LAUGH till my sides hurt. Thanks for posting it tho I'm not sure if I know what exactly the seller was selling. I'm going to start reading those ads just to laugh if I'm down. Thanks


----------



## SunnyDraco

Haileyyy said:


> I finally found one to post! . It's not the best but it amused me
> 
> 8y.o. grey sabino racking mare sale/trade
> 
> So, they want to trade a well broke horse with funky legs, that's skinny, and foot sore for a crazy one that crow-hops? That makes no sense to me


Don't forget that they want to trade for a crowhopping (possibly unbroke) that MUST BE A MARE -after all, her personal horse is a stallion... *facepalm*


----------



## BellaMFT

Haileyyy said:


> 8 month old FEMALE Quarter Horse for SALE
> 
> 8 months old?!??! And they sat/saddled her?


Don't forget down at the bottom they say her gender is a "colt".


----------



## smrobs

SunnyDraco said:


> Donkey Stud For Sale
> 
> What is going on with his front legs in the third picture?!? :shock:
> 
> He scares me, I would never breed him, gelding material for sure IMO


OMG, I nearly s**t and fell in it when I saw those pictures. That poor creature has some of the very worst leg conformation I've ever seen. It doesn't exactly help that it appears his feet have never been done.


----------



## hhkcdevries

Minutes ago I was just going thru Craigslist. I found this....

Title: free colts (canistota)

Description: I have 2 black fillies for free to a forever home (i do check on them) reference needed. must have own place call only 000-0000


Ok...are they colts or fillies?? One would think they could tell if there is a penis or a hernia. I do understand wanting them to go to a good home, but I have to own my own place? What if I rent or can board? LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

SunnyDraco said:


> Donkey Stud For Sale
> 
> What is going on with his front legs in the third picture?!? :shock:
> 
> He scares me, I would never breed him, gelding material for sure IMO


He is knock kneed  and so sad looking. I want to bring him home and help him walk. It's not feasible, but it's what I want to do. Poor guy. Why would you breed something with legs like that? I hope his hooves are in better shape that they look in the 2nd picture, well what I can see of them that is.


----------



## GypsyRose

the whole colt thing is very very old school. My Dad used to call any baby a colt whether it was a colt or a filly. Really had me confused as a youngster, as he was my only "horse person" reference when I started in horses, so it was a while before I knew that colts were boys and fillies were girls and foals was the "general" term.


----------



## taken4walk

*Ok an ad i found on nex-tech and omg really??*

*This is Calontir's Cross aka "Lucky." He's a 12 year old paint gelding with one blue and one brown eye. I've had him a few months. My 12 year old daughter and I rode him frequently until recently. I didnt know it at the time but he had a rib out and I tried to ride him. Took him to the chiropracter and he's fine now health wise. However, he's scared of the saddle. I don't have the time, resources, or a trainer to get him over this obstacle. He's a sweet heart and I recently found out he used to be a jousting horse. He has a lot of potential for someone with more time and a training facility. Good home is a must. I paid 500 for him this winter...negotiable.*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The third picture. Just...wow.

Horse for Sale


----------



## taken4walk

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The third picture. Just...wow.
> 
> Horse for Sale


wow that is just awefull! why would you post that picture???


----------



## PaintedPegasus

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The third picture. Just...wow.
> 
> Horse for Sale



Wow...and it's an impressive 18 PLUS hands! maybe my 5 year old nephew's hands.


----------



## Rascaholic

I wanna smack him and stick a bit in that guys mouth and pull like hell. I know we don't know what happened before that picture....but just **** PEOPLE stop puttin them on sale ads!


----------



## Tianimalz

I find it kind of funny how half these people do not have saddles that fit either them or their horse, and the stirrups are almost always too short >__< It shows they never had any good experience before going out to get these horses... and makes me nervous about wanting a horse that they handled IMO. 
On a side note, kinda love those long legs on the grey mare


----------



## binyo

Tianimalz said:


> I find it kind of funny how half these people do not have saddles that fit either them or their horse, and the stirrups are almost always too short >__< It shows they never had any good experience before going out to get these horses... and makes me nervous about wanting a horse that they handled IMO.
> On a side note, kinda love those long legs on the grey mare


Feel the same too...


----------



## WSArabians

hhkcdevries said:


> Minutes ago I was just going thru Craigslist. I found this....
> 
> Title: free colts (canistota)
> 
> Description: I have 2 black fillies for free to a forever home (i do check on them) reference needed. must have own place call only 000-0000
> 
> 
> Ok...are they colts or fillies?? One would think they could tell if there is a penis or a hernia. I do understand wanting them to go to a good home, but I have to own my own place? What if I rent or can board? LOL


I think the whole thing with "having your own place" is for added longevity to the home. What if board goes up or stable shuts down or...? I think the idea being at your home, half those issues are taken out.


----------



## WSArabians

Rascaholic said:


> I wanna smack him and stick a bit in that guys mouth and pull like hell. I know we don't know what happened before that picture....but just **** PEOPLE stop puttin them on sale ads!


I agree. I think most horse people could from the photo's that the pose is from the un-trained ashat on his back and not the horse. Poor thing. 
That's exactly why I never let kids (or half the adults I know) ride in a shank bit.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

*facepalm*

2 horses for sale


----------



## smrobs

Gah, when will people figure out that "she's nursing" isn't a legitimate excuse for her to look completely starved :evil:.


----------



## Rascaholic

WHY is a one year old still nursing?!?!?!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Rascaholic said:


> WHY is a one year old still nursing?!?!?!


I don't think he is. I think they're just using it as an excuse. I bet he's weaned completely and has been for several months, but instead of own up and say that the mare is skinny because they aren't feeding her right, they'll just blame it on the nursing.


----------



## Rascaholic

If you look at the colt though he is actually in semi decent shape, and so is the other horse. So he could still be nursing and pulling her down some more. Simple fix though, wean the colt and give her some more **** groceries.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Rascaholic said:


> If you look at the colt though he is actually in semi decent shape, and so is the other horse. So he could still be nursing and pulling her down some more. Simple fix though, wean the colt and give her some more **** groceries.


I actually thought the colt looked a bit wormy in the belly but that's probably because I was just looking at the poor skinny mare in comparison


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay, this is actually frightening! :shock:

Look at how butt-high this gelding is standing on level ground. Don't think he's on level ground? Look at the second picture. He's standing on an uphill slant...and his back is level!!!! 

Dark Palomino Gelding


----------



## smrobs

I'll be honest, my colt was about 9 months before he was weaned because I had no secure place to separate him from his momma.

But, in my defense, she looked like this the entire time she was nursing. It probably would have done her some good if that big honking foal had drug her down some LOL


----------



## Rascaholic

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, this is actually frightening! :shock:
> 
> Look at how butt-high this gelding is standing on level ground. Don't think he's on level ground? Look at the second picture. He's standing on an uphill slant...and his back is level!!!!
> 
> Dark Palomino Gelding


That boy needs some groceries and a neck, aside from being butt high!


----------



## Rascaholic

smrobs said:


> I'll be honest, my colt was about 9 months before he was weaned because I had no secure place to separate him from his momma.
> 
> But, in my defense, she looked like this the entire time she was nursing. It probably would have done her some good if that big honking foal had drug her down some LOL


Ok, I get that it happens sometimes, while it isn't ideal. But SHE had groceries to spare LOL. LOTS of spare groceries.


And yep he does look wormy, but that is why I said decent and not good shape. Actually he is gonna grow up fugly I bet and gonna suck what little life is left out of his Mom if they aren't careful. Poor girl. Does she not look youngish to anyone else?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That mare is 15. And I'm more worried about her STUD colt still being in the pen with her when his balls drop (which, if they don't sell them soon, they probably won't cut the colt and they won't move him, either, so she'll end up bred...again...in that condition).


----------



## Rascaholic

I know the ad says 15, but either she has been used REALLY hard, or she is much younger than that. Or at least that is what it looks like to me. And yeah I saw where he isn't gelded yet.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, this is actually frightening! :shock:
> 
> Look at how butt-high this gelding is standing on level ground. Don't think he's on level ground? Look at the second picture. He's standing on an uphill slant...and his back is level!!!!
> 
> Dark Palomino Gelding


At least he's a gelding! Instead of the usual "pretty colour equals stud quality" :wink:


----------



## shelbyolson7494

These are papers posted by the auction horses in Enumclaw, WA May 6, 2012. My favorite is "It falls down when pulling the leg to the side" LOL it's been a couple weeks, and I'm still laughing about it. How do people like this own horses?


----------



## Oldhorselady

shelbyolson7494 said:


> These are papers posted by the auction horses in Enumclaw, WA May 6, 2012. My favorite is "It falls down when pulling the leg to the side" LOL it's been a couple weeks, and I'm still laughing about it. How do people like this own horses?


 Who owns these horses....a three year old? Wow.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Actually, looks like someone for whom English isn't their first language. I'd almost be willing to bet they're Hispanic, by the "dancing" and "1/4 mile horse."


----------



## xJumperx

I liked the Mule  He's cute


----------



## shelbyolson7494

Yeah, I was thinking that too...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Liver chestnut? Really? How about bay?

CLASSY GELDING- KID SAFE- TRAILS!!!


----------



## Piaffe

I think he actually brown...you would have to ask an expert to be sure though. I can see where they could be confused (though not from these pics!) one of my brown mares sometimes goes into a liver chestnut lookingish color


----------



## shelbyolson7494

The photo does not have much light on the legs, making it hard to tell. But from what I see, it looks like there is no black above the sock. And if it was bay, it should have black above the sock starting around the hock. So, it could be liver chestnut, or brown. But without better light on the legs it is hard to tell. I have studied horse color genetics for several years now. These mares I have owned were the reason I chose to study color genetics. The palomino does not have dilute parents, or grandparents. 
At two weeks old









5 1/2 weeks old









3 months old









6 months old









5 years old










Palomino Parentage Verified AQHA Mare


----------



## Oxer

I don't think i've ever gone through this thread until now. 
Truth be told, it makes me appreciate my wonderful horse so much more... and i think, if he could read through this thread as well, he would appreciate me too! hahaha!


----------



## New_image

Draft? 

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3024333392.html


----------



## SunnyDraco

New_image said:


> Draft?
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3024333392.html


Maybe he is a draft cross, but only 1/4 or 1/8 draft :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Minature horse-2 year old stallion
Free chocolate stallion - 2 years old. He is a problem - hard to deal with


I wonder what would happen if he was gelded?


----------



## GypsyRose

yeah cause he looks hard to deal with! Maybe if you spent some time with him he would be better! I love people who get a mini stallion and think they can handle him cause "he's so little!" Drive's me nuts! I used to breed mini's and yes owned my own stallion, also had an Arab stallion at the same time, and let me tell you, the arab was a baby to handle compared to the mini! They maybe small but they have lots and lots of oumpf to them! I mean mine was well behaved and I showed him and bred him, and he was great on the ground cause I handled him daily. But let him get out of his fence and the other stallion better watch is butt! LOL


----------



## racheld90

Love it when people say "must sell dont have the time or money" then the next line is "might trade for a well broke horse" Really? Thought you had no time or money?
Craigslist people kill me.


----------



## SunnyDraco

2 yo quararb colt
Free to a loving home for this special colt. He is about 14.2 hh, a *strange color of gray, black and red*. He has had no training, I have not had the time. He is very friendly and easy to be around. Able to touch him all over, but have not had a halter on him as yet. Really need to find a home for this little guy,. He is very fast and would be a great prospect for a 4h or gaming. Quick learner. Sire is a blood bay QH, with all championship blood line, dam is a beautiful gray Arab. Sire on site. Please email for additional information. . 

At least he is free, but WHY is he a 2 year old colt with no training?!? And I really wish they posted a picture of his "strange color of grey" LOL. I come across so many stud colt ads (even 4 year olds) where they suggest that they would make great 4H projects. Do they realize that they are suggesting that kids are to work with stallions? No wonder why so many think it is acceptable for kids to ride stallions, everyone is suggesting it in their sale ads! BTW, 4H doesn't even allow stallions


----------



## texasgal

Kid Rideing Horses for sale

OMG .. the last picture??? Well, and the first picture... eeeek~


----------



## Wallee

texasgal said:


> Kid Rideing Horses for sale
> 
> OMG .. the last picture??? Well, and the first picture... eeeek~


 
I got a good laugh today from this one for sure!


----------



## themacpack

Love that last picture, texasgal.........


----------



## SunnyDraco

I wonder who their riding instructor is? I mean, they don't even ride like this in the movies LOL


----------



## texasgal

LOL .. who has the biggest grin ... cracks me up!


----------



## texasgal

Oh Lord.

Paint Stallion

Very *genital* green broke.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

Ohhhhhhhhh.......Godddddddddd.......... That's all I have to say.


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

1 Year Old APHA Registered Paint Stallion
Not Halter Broken
Not halter broken but has a halter on
He does come to you if you have feed, he does let you pet him also. 

Asking $250
He is tied up right now and if you can come and get him today, you will get a GREAT deal!!!!



Hmmmmmmm... How'd ya get the halter on in the first place? What are you going to do to get it off, use a crowbar? 
Oh, and another thing-let's go get em today! Already tied up, don't have to worry!


----------



## smrobs

texasgal said:


> Kid Rideing Horses for sale
> 
> OMG .. the last picture??? Well, and the first picture... eeeek~


I wonder if the rider has hemorrhoids :shock:.

All I can say is that paint horse is ugly, but appears really tolerant. That alone should be worth something LOL.


----------



## texasgal

ugly is such a ....um.....harsh word! lol


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I actually think he'd be pretty after being cleaned up and a little bit of weight and more muscle. And I'm not usually a fan of white/mostly white horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Liver chestnut? Really? How about bay?
> 
> CLASSY GELDING- KID SAFE- TRAILS!!!


He's chestnut  Look at the front foot that has light on it, and you can see it gets lighter under his fetlock.


----------



## Chiilaa

shelbyolson7494 said:


> The photo does not have much light on the legs, making it hard to tell. But from what I see, it looks like there is no black above the sock. And if it was bay, it should have black above the sock starting around the hock. So, it could be liver chestnut, or brown. But without better light on the legs it is hard to tell. I have studied horse color genetics for several years now. These mares I have owned were the reason I chose to study color genetics. The palomino does not have dilute parents, or grandparents.
> 
> Palomino Parentage Verified AQHA Mare


I bet she has a black parent, who has a black parent...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

New_image said:


> Draft?
> 
> http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3024333392.html


If that horse is a three-year-old, then I'm a monkey's uncle! That horse looks like a friggin' yearling!



texasgal said:


> Kid Rideing Horses for sale
> 
> OMG .. the last picture??? Well, and the first picture... eeeek~


OMG! The horse's face in the last pic! "GET IT OFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!" :shock:


----------



## Leahrene

2011Palamino PAINT Colt FOR SALE
Does his head look odd?

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/grd/2997669876.html
yeah. Rescue. Stud. Doesnt get along with father. Looks bout 20 but claims to have great color and muscle tone thrown into the grade babies! 
Can i buy him mommy?!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

smrobs said:


> All I can say is that paint horse is ugly, but appears really tolerant. That alone should be worth something LOL.


That Paint horse looks like Cindy Crawford compared to the rider :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Leahrene said:


> 2011Palamino PAINT Colt FOR SALE


I really wonder how they could possibly know that he will "Turnes a deep golden dappled color in summertime!" when he is officially a year old in June? Are they able to see the future? Any bets that they are wrong about their prediction? :lol:


----------



## draftgrl

Got a giggle over this one....Qtr gelding -Green trained


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

draftgrl said:


> Got a giggle over this one....Qtr gelding -Green trained


TURN SIGNALS!!? :rofl: What is he, a Buick?!


----------



## Thoroughbred Lover

^^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA:happydance:


----------



## Rascaholic

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> TURN SIGNALS!!? :rofl: What is he, a Buick?!


*snickers and walks off shaking her head at HITS*


----------



## equiniphile

Not a dumb ad, but this guy is so freaking adorable!










Sir Launcelot is about 2 1/2 weeks old and looking for a great home. He grew up and played with mini donkeys and a 16hh horse. He is very playful and energetic. He is Completely white but may have some brown hairs in his mane here and there. He would make a great show mini due to his exotic color and great personality. Mom and dad on premises. He will not be weaned until he is 4 months of age. He will leave here micro-chipped and with papers to have his registration changed to the new owners name. Call to visit this very handsome guy


----------



## SunnyDraco

beautiful bay quarter horse
"Great Breeding but not registered due to cost"

*facepalm* at least they are honest about it... Now it will be much more costly to get her registered.


----------



## Rascaholic

Now ain't he just adorable? Makes me want to squeeze him LOL


----------



## Sweeney Road

shelbyolson7494 said:


> These are papers posted by the auction horses in Enumclaw, WA May 6, 2012. My favorite is "It falls down when pulling the leg to the side" LOL it's been a couple weeks, and I'm still laughing about it. How do people like this own horses?


 #326's translation I did for the AuctionHorses folks:

"Five years old.

Falls over when hoof is picked up (sounds as if it doesn't like it's hooves being picked).

Pull the tail, and the horse backs into you.

It's a quarter horse."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Leahrene said:


> 2011Palamino PAINT Colt FOR SALE
> Does his head look odd?



If you're referring to that second picture, I think it's a combination of angle and his markings. His head looks normal in the first pic.


----------



## Joie

Chiilaa said:


> I bet she has a black parent, who has a black parent...


Yep. And that "black" parent is actually a smokey black, or maybe she has a "bay" parent that is actually a sooty buckskin or smokey brown. The cream is coming from SOMEWHERE.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So, you paid $10,000 originally for this horse, but you're unsure if he's a stallion or a gelding, and you have his "paper work of horse 'registration'"? Why is registration in quotes? Oi.

Quarter Horse

I actually REALLY like this mare, but not sure the second pic is a great one to put on a sale ad. lol (and when I say REALLY love, I mean "Would consider as a second horse" love)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grd/3031459510.html


----------



## dee

The claim that they paid $10,000 for the horse is suspect in and of itself. Who pays $10,000 for a horse they don't even know is a gelding or a stallion?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

dee said:


> The claim that they paid $10,000 for the horse is suspect in and of itself. Who pays $10,000 for a horse they don't even know is a gelding or a stallion?


That was kind of another part of my point, Dee. lol :lol:


----------



## texasgal

Blue roam mare Hancock registered

Alrighty then!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

^^wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So, you paid $10,000 originally for this horse, but you're unsure if he's a stallion or a gelding, and you have his "paper work of horse 'registration'"? Why is registration in quotes? Oi.
> 
> Quarter Horse



"I Have a 3-4 yeay old race horse in tranning" 

Hey!!! I've always wanted a transvestite horse!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## IslandWave

"Mare Paint brown and white
Very pretty horse
Good with other horses and animals
very affectionate
She is 15-16 hands
Loathes and unloathes well
Rides very well but needs an experience rider
Reason for selling: in the process of moving to different state and can't bring her with us"

So is she more an affectionate or loathing type horse?


----------



## texasgal

Well, at least she "unloathes" .. THAT's important!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

texasgal said:


> Well, at least she "unloathes" .. THAT's important!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

I was at a auction and they had a sign on the stall saying there blue roan mare was in foal. THen i looked at the age. She was 2 year old.


----------



## lilbit11011

no better horse for the price

no better horse for the price

this is a rodeo horse great with kids he does calf ropin breakaway team roping cattle sorting bulldoging he does it all he does trail rides too call txtxxx-xxxx


----------



## SunnyDraco

lilbit11011 said:


> no better horse for the price
> 
> no better horse for the price
> 
> this is a rodeo horse great with kids he does calf ropin breakaway team roping cattle sorting bulldoging he does it all he does trail rides too call txtxxx-xxxx


And they never listed the price :lol:


----------



## lilbit11011

SunnyDraco said:


> And they never listed the price :lol:


That was my thought along with the fact that there is no pictures/videos. Also, there really isn't any information on the horse other than what they claim it can do.


----------



## TexasBlaze

4yr Old Broke to Ride Paint Stud

I have a 4yr old paint stud that is very gentle. You can walk straight up to him catch him put a saddle on him and ride. Very GENTLE. If you are interested you can call me and come take a look at him. 



x.X WHY does this horse deserve to be a stud? And WHY have such a bit on a young horse?? And WHY does the guy not have a SHIRT ON?! So much ugh in this ad.


----------



## Oldhorselady

New_image said:


> Draft?
> 
> [URL="http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3024333392.html"]http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3024333392.html[/URL]


Well....my Snickers is a spotted draft/paint cross.....
:shock:


----------



## TimWhit91

I have got a three year old buttermilk buckskin gelding up for sale. We have got almost thirty days on him, and he just isn't progressing as well as our other youngsters. we really don't know a whole lot about him as we haven't had him all that long, but i guess he was basically untouched before we got him. He has been trimmed, hobbled, and we have moved cows with him a few times. He is NOT a finished horse and he is gonna need some more work. He is right at 14 hands and will probably be about 14.6-14.7 when he is done growing. He just needs someone with the time for him, and we have got to many horses that are doing better with less time.
$600










14.7 huh?


----------



## calicokatt

This one cracked me up, but had my student pointing at me, as if I NEED another horse! ****!!! And to think, I was only looking for a saddle.....


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

That paint (to me) is GORGEOUS. I would totally go snatch him up if I lived closer. Maybe it's just my pain meds talking. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

calicokatt said:


> This one cracked me up, but had my student pointing at me, as if I NEED another horse! ****!!! And to think, I was only looking for a saddle.....


Person hiding behind the tree in first picture :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa

Rofl!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

:rofl: guess they didn't get the concept of just taking 3 steps away from the horse's head to be out of camera shot!! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

12 yr old gelding free

Toby bucks... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965

I think I didn't get it ...does Toby buck? Too funny!!!


----------



## Paintlover1965

I too like the previous pic with the person hiding behind the tree. Naw, we can't see you.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I don't think he bucks, he can't rein well... Huuum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy

This is not a dumb ad, but a response I got to an ad I posted. I felt I had to share it here.

The guy seemed interested in my mini mare. Then stated that he wasn't going to bring a trailer; he was just going to put her in the back of his pick up. 

Ummmm, that's a big no.


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Red Roan 1/4 Horse Gelding

FACEPALM!!!


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Red Roan 1/4 Horse Gelding
> 
> FACEPALM!!!


He looks friendly.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Leahrene said:


> 2011Palamino PAINT Colt FOR SALE
> Does his head look odd?


 
He's kind of pretty, actually, besides being butt-high (though he is young, right?)...probably, though his front end COULD be in a hole...?

I think his head is just_* littler than it should be maybe?...*_but...I think he MAY have what I understand is called "pig eye", or some variation of it, which apparently makes their eyes look weird and small and to me would be about the worst of the cosmetic, non-harmful defects, 'cause their eyes are SO important to ME anyhow...:-(


----------



## IslandWave

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Red Roan 1/4 Horse Gelding
> 
> FACEPALM!!!


Oh my.
And that is the best photo they have of him?


----------



## Rascaholic

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Red Roan 1/4 Horse Gelding
> 
> FACEPALM!!!


Another one there are just so many wrongs with...


----------



## Misty'sGirl

> Beautiful paint bred filly, With an extremely good temp, Currently standing at approx 15.1, 3yo this October, Mouthed and backed already due to being more than ready, Will suit any type of discipline as she likes to please, Easy to clip,c,s,f,


Yep, a 2yo is more than ready to be ridden. Sure.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> 12 yr old gelding free
> 
> Toby bucks...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like Toby needs to be checked for pain issues, to me.



Misty'sGirl said:


> Yep, a 2yo is more than ready to be ridden. Sure.


Depends on the two-year-old. The vet told the BO when he gelded Aires at just over two-years-old that he was ready to be started.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Depends on the two-year-old. The vet told the BO when he gelded Aires at just over two-years-old that he was ready to be started.


Each to their own I guess, I'd just be concerned about issues in the future. When the ads say "will mature to this height" I can't help thinking, if the horse isn't mature and is still growing, why ride it? But yeah, just my opinion, no offense intended!


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Whoot! here's another 15.6 hh horse who's a Canadian Horse who's related to somebody that did something.......

Nice 4 yr old Gelging - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ and is a "gelging" to boot!

Oddly enough there aren't many REALLY dumb sale ads in my state but I've been looking in another state and there are so many with awful spelling, non-existent grammar skills, that look like they were written by a 10 year old. Dumbest I've seen for a horse in MY state was a mini filly that was "professionally bred to be a palino but came out without the palino markings"... idk what on earth a palino is supposed to be? It's not PERlino, because said filly's sire and dam are not cream dilutes so it's not possible.

But in my browsing in other states I have come across a lot that hurt my eyes and my brain to read!


----------



## texasgal

Being in Texas .. and somewhat close to a border .. the broken english ads in this area are rampant. I don't really like to make fun because english isn't their first language, but sometimes it is JUST HYSTERICAL ..

I can't tell you how many GENITAL stallions are for sale in Texas.. hehehehehehe


----------



## blue eyed pony

well you would hope they had genitals!!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Buckskin Mare
Buckskin mare for sale had her first ride super soft and willing, bred for fall to My Tony Ashwood. Call or Text.
(***)***-**** 












Love the only picture you have in your sale ad, and the detailed information about her... LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco

:shock::shock::shock:

Arab X MAKE AN OFFER he only has 10 days left

I have 10 days worth of hay left for my boy and no truck or money to get more hay. Please make me an offer. He is a big BEAUTIFUL Arab/ Saddlebred Gelding approximately 10 years. He has been doing really well when I have worked with him this spring. He has his issues, and he will do really well with someone who is confident, in-charge and knows how to communicate well with horses. He loves to go! Can be difficult to stop, but has been responding really well in my pasture. He needs to you keep his mind busy. He is not a plug or a kids horse. He is very strong but needs someone with a gentle hand on the bit or he gets upset if you hang on his mouth.
Please call, text, or e-mail with questions. I love this horse, but I can't keep him alive in our current situation.



I think that they should offer him free to good home ASAP


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Wow to both of those Sunny. Sad part is the buckskin looks like she could be a cute little mare, shame she is in foal and not finished under saddle and that pic does her no justice.


----------



## SunnyDraco

I seem to be finding quite a few this morning

Horse for Sale!
I have a 9-ish year old Horse for sale. He is a bit hyper. He is what someone told me was *proud cut*. I would like to get $500, but would take ANY offer. we are trying to raise money for a missions trip to Mexico, so would like to sell him ASAP. Please call ***-***-**** if you are interested in looking. thanks. We are just N. of Newport. You would have to hall him, as we don't have a stock trailer. Thanks 


Does he have ANY training? Or is he just a hyper proud cut gelding with no exact age? :lol:

6 yr old APHA Black and white Tobiano Paint Gelding for Sale! Broke!










I would call that a GREY tobiano... He is not a black anymore :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

This one isn't dumb (it is a very short ad but had everything you needed besides the picture that filled in the rest), but I just loved their picture and had to share LOL

Steer Wresting Mare
13 year-old mare Been to state high school rodeo multiple times In shape ready to go. 









I wonder if he was able to get the steer down?


----------



## texasgal

Looks like a good catch ... I'm thinking that steer went down...


----------



## Chiilaa

Wait... it has to be a dumb ad... Concise, clear and a photo proving that the horse does what they say it does... HAS to be fake!


----------



## Horsechick799

Wantted: any beganner horse with fethering 14 hands and up i ride english i trail,jump and show jump any color or gender cant be over 19.

.....Wow... 
-Beganner
fethering
i trail...

Some people just amaze me


----------



## Horsechick799

...Hey alll Rocky is up for sale or lease he's a great looking dark bay that ride western or English he's very quiet and easy to handle he's such a ham lol anyways he also jumps and will jump up to 3ft he's a all around easy keeper and just a great horse to be around he does neck rein as well and has a cute western jog he stands about 15-2 and is 8 yrs old he's UTD on everything and ready for showing if you would like to come meet Rocky give me a call 443-816-3177 ask for Dj I'm asking either 2000 for him or 200 amonth for lease 


And picture...


----------



## Horsechick799

This ad just totally....changed me: 

Sweet 7 or 8 yr old buckskin Mustang mare for sale. She is up-to-date on her shots and coggins, stands for ferrier and vet, loads and hauls with no problem. Has great hooves has never had to be shoed. She is broke to ride and is good for beginners. She is 15 hands. She has no vices such as biting, kicking, raring or bucking. The only thing with her is she takes time to trust. She is great with other horse. Selling do to I have way to many horses and do not have the time to spend with her. If you would like more information please contact me. I am asking 1200 for the right home I will concider offers. Must be a good and perment home. Serious inquiries only. The two pictures i have posted are the first one is just her in the summer time and the second is her with a 9 yr old boy riding her, The little boy is not an experienced rider. As you can see she holds her head low but have worked on that and now she doesnt do that. If you are looking for a nice horse that is sound and is great for a beginner then contact me.

AND THE PICTURE:


----------



## Horsechick799

This ad just left me scratching my head: 

wont go any lower then 4000for sale[/COLOR].Huge paint for on farm lease 250 a month,Includes everything,Food,vet,farrier,care and bored.half lease is 150 farm has 95 acres and a bunch of trail.this horse will do anything you ask him.he does barrels in the 15~16 second range.jumps as high as you want.is great on trail.his gallop can get to bout 50 mph when hes in an open fieldwe have followed him with the car...WHAT???!!! .no buck no take off,great brakes.LOVES to run he will do it all day long.holds him self very beautifuly.txt or call


----------



## Oxer

^^^ The paint that could beat out Zenyatta!!!


----------



## Leahrene

From a famous breeder for sale in New york, New York :: HorseClicks
' A very rare coloured stallion, Albino. He has a interesting Gene-Code, his genes are dominant for the colours albino and cremello. Please ask for more informations.I have over 200 horses for sale in Portugal and Spain. I can find your dream horse. Every colour, every level of education, every size. I help with organising the vet-check & transport. If you are interesting in dressage or working equitation clinics with one of the best riders in Portugal?'
LOL. albino?! And then the *i have 200 horses.* Righhtt.


----------



## oh vair oh

lol, and he's $140,000.


----------



## Leahrene

Nothing said about showing or offspring either. Looks like theyre only asking that much for his 'rare' color. >.<


----------



## SunnyDraco

Leahrene said:


> From a famous breeder for sale in New york, New York :: HorseClicks
> ' A very rare coloured stallion, Albino. He has a interesting Gene-Code, his genes are dominant for the colours albino and cremello. Please ask for more informations.I have over 200 horses for sale in Portugal and Spain. I can find your dream horse. Every colour, every level of education, every size. I help with organising the vet-check & transport. If you are interesting in dressage or working equitation clinics with one of the best riders in Portugal?'
> LOL. albino?! And then the *i have 200 horses.* Righhtt.


Lots of red flags all over this ad that screams SCAM to me. Stallion in New York for sale listed price in Euros. Pictures were of a double dilute (not an albino) running in an arid climate similar to Arizona or the like. And this line, "I help with organising the vet-check & transport". Who really owns 200 horses across Portugal and Spain? I looked at a few that they had listed on horseclicks, all seemed that they were averaging a 20k euros price tag :shock:


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Not for sale, but a wanted ad:

"WANTED A HORSE
hi i am looking for a horse i would like something under 10 yo old but got to be broken in iwould like the height to be 14hh to 15.2hh and i've got to younger sisters at the age of 3 10 and me at the age of 13 you also need to know the my baby sister has know fear of horses so it can't be flighty we are confident begnners SO IF YOU CAN HELP ME PLEASE RING"

I wonder if her parents know she's posted this!!


----------



## PerchiesKisses

My personal pet peeve - and in my opinion some of the dumbest ads I've seen are ones like this:

Super Broodmare..Get Her Cheap!!! - Ottawa Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa

A 12 year old mare, who looks beautiful and in good shape that is being sold as nothing more than a baby-making machine. What ever happened to selling the horse for the good she can do? She's in a bitless in the pics... There's got to be something noteworthy about her besides that she can pop out babies.


----------



## JustEvent

I just happened to find this one this morning.

Palomino Mare 6-7 Yr old Qtr - $600 

Very muscular Palomino mare. Blaze face with glass eyes, not real glass eyes, they just look like white marbles. She may have been bred, not sure, you may be getting two horses. Sweet mare, Rides good, about 14.3 hands, I will measure exactly if needed. I also have saddles and tack if needed. I am moving to city and the horses said they didn't like city life.


----------



## Chiilaa

lol she's a nice deep chestnut colour for a palomino... *whistles*


----------



## Back2Horseback

I like her..am I nuts? :0) It does appear something weird is going on with her back legs, however, but it could be the pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Misty'sGirl said:


> Each to their own I guess, I'd just be concerned about issues in the future. When the ads say "will mature to this height" I can't help thinking, if the horse isn't mature and is still growing, why ride it? But yeah, just my opinion, no offense intended!


No offense taken. I think as long as they aren't used hard before they're four, they'll be fine. My guy has been ridden in the arena half a dozen times (walk only up until he turned three, now we're adding trotting) and on the trail half a dozen times (a little hilly, but generally at a walk...if he trotted, it was of his own volition and I'd rein him in right away).



Back2Horseback said:


> I like her..am I nuts? :0) It does appear something weird is going on with her back legs, however, but it could be the pic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not nuts at all! I like her too! I think the weirdness on her hind that you're seeing is just the angle of the pics combined with her high stockings.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

JustEvent said:


> Palomino Mare 6-7 Yr old Qtr - $600
> 
> Very muscular Palomino mare. Blaze face with glass eyes, not real glass eyes, they just look like white marbles. She may have been bred, not sure, you may be getting two horses. Sweet mare, Rides good, about 14.3 hands, I will measure exactly if needed. I also have saddles and tack if needed. I am moving to city and the horses said they didn't like city life. *Ladies and gentlemen, we have ourselves a real live horse whisperer! :rofl:*


I hope someone snatches up this rare "red palomino"! :lol:


----------



## Maple

Back2Horseback said:


> I like her..am I nuts? :0) It does appear something weird is going on with her back legs, however, but it could be the pic.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like her myself, although I'm a sucker for a chestnut with a white face and stockings  Saying that, I thought her main fault was quite possibly the longest barrel I've seen in along time...


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne

Beautiful Appaloosa Mare

"Item" really?! Ugh. I've seen this post so many times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leahrene

SunnyDraco said:


> Lots of red flags all over this ad that screams SCAM to me. Stallion in New York for sale listed price in Euros. Pictures were of a double dilute (not an albino) running in an arid climate similar to Arizona or the like. And this line, "I help with organising the vet-check & transport". Who really owns 200 horses across Portugal and Spain? I looked at a few that they had listed on horseclicks, all seemed that they were averaging a 20k euros price tag :shock:




Exactly. >< 
Some people.


----------



## texasgal

"Horses" Spring Production Sale

Not a dumb ad, so to speak, but totally mis-represented. I went there today .. drove over 3 hours to get there .. was told he had several colts that met my friends criteria .. he totally lied. He had ONE .. and the price was 50 percent higher than he quoted .. there are NO started geldings .. not one three in one package offered.. and the only yearling we were shown was malnurished. His stallion was emaciated and sporting a huge open sore on his hock..

Sometimes things are quite what they seem .. huh?


----------



## oh vair oh

^ That place is near our farm. You should've stopped by and picked up Poppy instead


----------



## Rascaholic

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> Beautiful Appaloosa Mare
> 
> "Item" really?! Ugh. I've seen this post so many times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I like her a lot. I'd like her more if she were introduced to the horse version of Jenny Craig :wink:. Can we say cresty neck and chunky butt?


----------



## roljess

Free horse

Magic is a Awsome egorse he stands 17.3 hand and is. A draft thourgbred *only* vices are will not load in trailer,and bucks and rears when riden and occasionally lays down in you. He is a stud so sometimes he will bite you and kicks men he hates men, He is still young so may be able to get a tun up he is 18 years of age. Call ---- ***-***-****

WHAT?
what is an egorse? He certainly sounds like a gem...


----------



## roljess

To The Folks That Have Sent Me Words Of Encouragement To Keep Re-posting My Ads . . . . . Thank You!

Standing: Quarter Horse, Miniature Horses, & Donkeys (Chesapeake, VA 23323)

The following Stallions are available:
AQHA / 97% NFQHA - $350.00
Miniature Horses - 1 Paint / 1 Appaloosa - $200.00 each
Donkeys - Standard and Spotted Miniature - $150.00
Spotted Miniature Donkey will breed Ponies!
Reasonable daily Mare Care is additional. 

couldn't have cleaned the donkeys up before hand?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

roljess said:


> Free horse
> 
> Magic is a Awsome egorse he stands 17.3 hand and is. A draft thourgbred *only* vices are will not load in trailer,and bucks and rears when riden and occasionally lays down in you. He is a stud so sometimes he will bite you and kicks men he hates men, He is still young so may be able to get a tun up he is 18 years of age. Call ---- ***-***-****
> 
> WHAT?
> what is an egorse? He certainly sounds like a gem...


Wow. His only vices are only the absolute worse ones to have. *facepalm*

And "he is still young," but they say he's 18?! So for 18 years this draft cross stud has been getting away with murder and you except him to be able to be "tuned up"? Wow...just...wow.


----------



## Piaffe

^^ Thats one of the worst I have seen. I wonder of it is a joke? Oy


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oy is right, Piaffe. My first thought upon reading was, "This HAS TO BE A JOKE. No one could seriously be posting this!"
Dare someone who lives in the area to call!!?? :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

I think the Donkey's were cleaned up, lol Mine looks like that too every spring, no matter how much I brush him, (daily) he still sheds out like that. I think its a donkey thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Gypsy, it may "be a donkey thing," but if you're standing you jacks at stud, do yourself a favor and put up better pics of them! Lol If I were looking to breed my jenny, those two would be the last ones I considered, regardless of how amazing or what qualifications they had, just based on those two pics alone. I wouldn't even bother to go look at them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

That's true, I probably would have shaved them first before the pic was taken. (which I am truly thinking about doing to mine, as he looks just awful!)


----------



## SlideStop

Sport Sport Horse Filly

Uhm, not with those legs she ain't!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChrisDocter

^ Oh my lord!!!


----------



## SlideStop

And another stellar example of an Appy sport horse STALLION

Maybe we should breed him to the Appy sport horse Filly listed above.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

SlideStop said:


> And another stellar example of an Appy sport horse STALLION
> 
> Maybe we should breed him to the Appy sport horse Filly listed above.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds good to me, after all "He is a proven stallion" :wink: He has proven that he can make mares become pregnant :lol:


----------



## dee

Did anyone notice that they came from the same place, but you get a different story on why they are being sold. I wonder which story is the true story, or if there is any truth in either of them.


----------



## SlideStop

I kinda figured that... Seems like a whole farm-o-fugly over there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobthebuilder

SunnyDraco said:


> Sounds good to me, after all "He is a proven stallion" :wink: He has proven that he can make mares become pregnant :lol:


I was just thinking that- when they say proven, what do they mean?
Does a horse become a proven stallion when theres proof that its a stallion? IE, if you can see the testicles, does that mean its a proven stallion?

If I had nothing to go on but these ads, that would definitely be my assumption:lol:


----------



## Rascaholic

Wow, just wow. If you are gonna post multiple ads, get your story consistent. I don't think either of them are horrible, but I'd not touch them with a 10ft pole just because the poster has conflicting ads. Kinda makes me wonder the whole ownership thing. If it's a divorce are they the wifes or the hubbys, who has actual paperwork, and what would a judge say about them being assets when it all goes to court. So umm yeah, I'd pass right on by.

You gotta wonder what goes through peoples minds when they list horses for sale sometimes.

ETA: Does anyone else not find those prices high? I don't know diddly about appy bloodlines anymore, but that just seems a bit much for a 5 yr old green broke stud, that needs gelded.


----------



## SlideStop

To the guy: 

Hello,

I was just browsing around for a western prospect and this guy is adorable! I just had a few questions about him. 

Why are you selling? 
What is he "proven" in? 
How many foals has he sired? Photos?
Is he purebred or registered? 
What do you think he will be good at? 

Also, do you have any others for sale? I noticed another filly on CL too. 
Thanks, 
Heather
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

I think in general, a "proven" stallion means he can generate a pregnancy in a mare that results in a live foal.

In my book, no one should be able to claim that a stallion is "proven" until he's proven that he's worth a **** at something other than knocking up mares!


----------



## Rascaholic

dee said:


> I think in general, a "proven" stallion means he can generate a pregnancy in a mare that results in a live foal.
> 
> In my book, no one should be able to claim that a stallion is "proven" until he's proven that he's worth a **** at something other than knocking up mares!


Here here Dee! I agree. Even though I don't show I'd want a stallion who can do a job, even trails/pleasure riding. Something other than using the boy parts to make more babies.

ETA: I'd require proof of the job too LOL since I'd want to know he is well behaved and of sound mind.


----------



## SlideStop

I should ask if his pasterns will snap like twigs if he moves any faster then a jog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SlideStop said:


> Sport Sport Horse Filly
> 
> Uhm, not with those legs she ain't!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





SlideStop said:


> And another stellar example of an Appy sport horse STALLION
> 
> Maybe we should breed him to the Appy sport horse Filly listed above.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are they purpose-breeding for ridiculously long pasterns at that farm? Because if they are, they have an epic win on their hands! Holy crap!


----------



## Leahrene

Quarter Horse
Do they not have a halter?! Or know that the horse could easily take that trampoline with him? Lol.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

http://images.craigslist.org/5Z25K25Fb3I43M43Jcc58134b92488b341421.jpg
They could use this one as a slide... Im pretty sure they caught him at a bad angle but wow. xD
stud about 2 year
"he is not wild so i asume he will be easy to train"
Well no, he does live in a stable and such, hence the not wild...
"HE IS NOT BROKE FOR RIDE HE IS OVERO"
Makes it sound like he isn't broke to ride because he's overo 
I think he kinda looks like a cutie though :$


----------



## BellaMFT

> View Large Images »
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $800.00
> Grey Gelding
> 
> 6 years old. Just needs to be rode.
> Grey Gelding - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Huntsville - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com


I love the pink tint to the pictures. Is this one of those "speeeshul colored" horses?:rofl:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/im-breeding-speeeshul-colored-horses-now-122203/


----------



## dee

*A prime example of **HeadDesk****

Yup, put your itty bitty girl on the green broke fugly stud!!!

paint horse

2 yr 13.2 hands stud broke to ride $600 call or text xxx-xxx-xxxx.


----------



## Miloismyboy

*Pain in the a** mini donkey*

I was reading the "best of Craigslist" section (because I usually get a kick out of the amusing and creative ads) and came across this ad for a Donkey... hysterical!

best of craigslist: Pain in the *** mini donkey


----------



## Tianimalz

Oh, Dee.... that poor stud looks like he needs something to eat. Poor guy..


----------



## Maple

I wanna beinf him home, chop his goolies off and buy him some groceries! Look at the hind feet, your telling me he's shod?? and his knees are looking a bit funky... Poor chap :-(


nice poney for sale in Dublin : €250 - DoneDeal.ie

lovely colt poney very quite he coming up to 2 years old shoed is riding will make great kids poney have passport wit him. easily handled as quite as mouse. or would swap for field bike. text prefared please.NO TIME WASTERS


----------



## alexischristina

Not a totally crazy ad but I just stumbled across a horse for sale that was 'started as a 2 year old' but now (at 4) has arthritis, so they're giving her away. Something that made me go -facepalm-.


----------



## Fahntasia

Maple said:


> I wanna beinf him home, *chop his goolies off* and buy him some groceries! Look at the hind feet, your telling me he's shod?? and his knees are looking a bit funky... Poor chap :-(


LOL! That's the first time ive seen boy bits being called goolies, gave me a laugh thanks, AND i'll be using that from now one lol!


----------



## Chiilaa

Fahntasia said:


> LOL! That's the first time ive seen boy bits being called goolies, gave me a laugh thanks, AND i'll be using that from now one lol!


It's really common here in Aus, but still funny as lol.


----------



## Maple

They have managed to hunt him for two years and have only just started his flatwork?????


Great, solid, confident, 16.2 Gelding for sale in Meath : €1,600 - DoneDeal.ie

A real nice animal to work with. Great on the road super over a ditch and hunted for the last two years. Just started on flat work and doing well. Age 6,,straight and correct, good bone.

A Fantastic horse not one to miss.


----------



## Oxer

^^^ i like him!!


----------



## Maple

^^^ I have nothin against the horse, just don't see how they are only startin flatwork now? Surely that should have been established before jumping every ditch in the county


----------



## Oxer

oh yes, well, i totally agree. Doesn't make much sense to start a lovely horse out with jumping all over town and then finally deciding, 2 years later, to teach him to walk, trot, and canter appropriately. They got lucky that he's not ruined and fried.


----------



## IslandWave

Is Sorrow a QH line I've just not heard of, or are they trying to say "sorrel"?

Horse Filly


----------



## Chiilaa

I think sorrow is the feeling you get when you look at the poor thing, in that horrible yard, and realise that for that price, she is going to stay there a while longer :-(


----------



## Foxhunter

Maple said:


> ^^^ I have nothin against the horse, just don't see how they are only startin flatwork now? Surely that should have been established before jumping every ditch in the county



The Irish have produced many brilliant competition horses and notably the best (fox) hunters come from there. 
Give me an Irish horse over a warmblood when it comes to needing a brain - they are more able to find a fifth leg, can jump out of any deep going and are bold as brass. 
The reason for this is because they are taken out cross country way before they have done anything else. If that doesn't teach them balance, nothing will.


----------



## Maple

Foxhunter said:


> The Irish have produced many brilliant competition horses and notably the best (fox) hunters come from there.
> Give me an Irish horse over a warmblood when it comes to needing a brain - they are more able to find a fifth leg, can jump out of any deep going and are bold as brass.
> The reason for this is because they are taken out cross country way before they have done anything else. If that doesn't teach them balance, nothing will.


Yes, there are fantastic Irish horses, but there are also very badly trained Irish horses. Like any other horse, from any other country - a microwave job and rushing a horse out hunting isn't going to benefit the horse in the longterm. 

I am very much aware of the demand for horses who have hunted, especially over in the UK since it was banned, but if I am going to buy a horse I would hope that he went through steps A - C before embarking on D.


----------



## smrobs

Chiilaa said:


> I think sorrow is the feeling you get when you look at the poor thing, in that horrible yard, and realise that for that price, she is going to stay there a while longer :-(


Well, she looks like she's getting enough to eat. That's _something_ at least.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I must say that that "sorrow" filly is kind of cute. She has such a kind, inquisitive face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

Something looks wrong with this poor lil guy...

Paint Welsh Cross Stud


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Piaffe said:


> Something looks wrong with this poor lil guy...
> 
> Paint Welsh Cross Stud


Oh holy crap!! Poor guy does NOT need to be a stud! He has some of the worst conformation I've ever seen!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alisha S

I've found this add: TACK,Ascot float boats,bridel&assories,2gerths,kincade coordination cabbeson lung rope,running mast in gale.........LOL you find alot of funny adds when you get a non horsey person taking adds over the phone! I've also seen :
# Gelings good for breeding.
# superb mover,gloats over ground.
#filly,recently startled and going well under saddle.
#standard bread
#soft,snuffle mouth
Thats just a few I'm sure you all had a laugh like I did!!!!


----------



## texasgal

^^ I LOVE Standard Bread! It's best toasted with peanut butter..


----------



## SRCM16

Subbing.


----------



## themacpack

Alisha S said:


> I've found this add: TACK,Ascot float boats,bridel&assories,2gerths,kincade coordination cabbeson lung rope,running mast in gale.........LOL you find alot of funny adds when you get a non horsey person taking adds over the phone! I've also seen :
> # Gelings good for breeding.
> # superb mover,gloats over ground.
> #filly,recently startled and going well under saddle.
> #standard bread
> #soft,snuffle mouth
> Thats just a few I'm sure you all had a laugh like I did!!!!


Gelings......would that be geldings and, if so, would be curious what breeding that would be good for lol


----------



## texasgal

^^ "safe" sex .. ?? lol


----------



## SlideStop

Hey, I've been looking for a good "lung rope"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldSahara

Not a horse ad. Came up when I searched for "horse". Really? You're trying to sell your 80's wedding dress? comes in two seperate pieces, great for your 'honey mooney' or a cowboy wedding. Wow.

wedding dress-beautiful


----------



## smrobs

^^OMG, the top and bottom can spit??? What if I don't want a wedding dress that spits?


----------



## Back2Horseback

dee said:


> Yup, put your itty bitty girl on the green broke fugly stud!!!
> 
> paint horse
> 
> 2 yr 13.2 hands stud broke to ride $600 call or text xxx-xxx-xxxx.


Oh my gosh. Is it just me, or does that pony have THE SADDEST LOOKING neck!?! Wait, make that a toss up between the neck AND the legs... Yikerzz!:shock:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

***Very active and full of energy young stud horse***
***Call Abel for price and details at (xxx) xxx-xxxx***
***Three or four more horses for sale***
***Hablamos espanol para su conveniencia***


----------



## SDav2919

When I was looking through several web sites for a horse, I was totally discusted and frustrated with the ads. I wondered sometimes if the person really wanted to sell the horse at all. They either gave vague information or stupid information as many on this post. It was ridiculous!


----------



## Maple

Back2Horseback said:


> Oh my gosh. Is it just me, or does that pony have THE SADDEST LOOKING neck!?! Wait, make that a toss up between the neck AND the legs... Yikerzz!:shock:


I have a feeling that he may not be "broke" very well if he had enough food in his belly to give him a bit of life. Unfortanetly I have a gut feeling that what will happen is somebody with little to no experience is going to buy him (lets face it, people with a bit of knowledge can see he's a not in great shape), feed him and suddenly their nice quiet ahem.. stud.. is going to have a bit of bounce in his step and won't suit.

ETA: The only thing wrong with his neck is that he doesn't appear to have one  His head looks to be attached to his body via his over grown mane


----------



## ponyboy

The worst ad I've ever seen was posted on Fugly today. Fugly Horse of The Day!


----------



## Tianimalz

Tennessee Walking Horse

3 yr old black stallion, Rides good. $1000 or best offer. Call ---------------



This picture just screams professional and amazing to me.
*sarcasm*


----------



## Leahrene

Her back makes me cringe. 
Registered Paint Mare

So they say shes green but will be easy to break? ' she is worth ever bit of it with having 2 blue eyes and her being a paint mare.'
-headdesk-
http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3055357447.html


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Leahrene said:


> Her back makes me cringe.
> Registered Paint Mare
> 
> As bad as her back is, I've seen worse. There was a mare named Candy at the Girl Scout horse camp I worked at a couple of years ago. Her back was soooooooooo swayed that we had to double up saddle pads and could only let really little/light girls ride her. I have a pic of her somewhere.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

*"Living Quarter Horse Trailer"

Nice Trailer.

Call if interested.

(XXX) XXX-XXXX*
________________________________________________________
So is it a living trailer for Quarter Horses? 
A better description would probably be "Horse Trailer with Living Quarters" LOL


----------



## BarrelWannabe

dee said:


> Yup, put your itty bitty girl on the green broke fugly stud!!!
> 
> paint horse
> 
> 2 yr 13.2 hands stud broke to ride $600 call or text xxx-xxx-xxxx.


 
I'm honestly tempted to go get him. Poor guy.


----------



## dee

Yeah, he's pretty fugly right now, but he might be cute with some groceries and more time to grow.

I see people saddle break two year olds all the time, but lately, it seems the two year olds are so small! Maybe it's due to the drought and the odd winter we had here in Oklahoma - the weather wasn't bad, but diseases were rampant. Even my precious Rain, who will be two are at the end of the month, is a lot smaller than anyone expected...


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Is it just me or does this "suitable broodmare" look not quite right? Not sure if just me but something looks off. Maybe non-existant withers and her front legs look really short!
http://www.horsedeals.com.au/index.php?p=view-horse&horse=265082-Appaloosa-Arab-Mare


----------



## Chiilaa

The legs look short because she is standing on a slope, giving the optical illusion that her hinds go up much further. And I don't think she has a lack of wither, when standing level I imagine she would have a bit more.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wont sale or trade
I have to mares broke wont to ponys mares Mine are very nice black and bay mautain horses or english or four H or rope or riding club most any thing come take a look


Wow... Translation: WANT sale or trade
I have 2 mares, broke. Want 2 pony mares. My mares are black and bay. Could make very nice mountain horses, or be used for English, 4-H, roping, or anything you train them to do. Come and see these mares.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Blue Roan Stud
"This is his first year standing to the public and will stand to the first 5 mares Booked for free with $6.00 a day mare care"










Sign me up for a free breeding to a "blue roan" LOL


----------



## SRCM16

Free and $6 mare care? Sounds good to me! Where do I sign up? :rofl:

I've always wanted a "blue" roan.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Misty'sGirl said:


> Is it just me or does this "suitable broodmare" look not quite right? Not sure if just me but something looks off. Maybe non-existant withers and her front legs look really short!
> Appaloosa/Arab Mare - Horses $1000 & Under - Horse Deals


She looks down hill.


----------



## SlideStop

^^ I'd prefer the stud to actually mount the mares he is breeding.. not stand to them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

*Here's one that I just found on my local CL:
*
Hi I Have A TB Mare got 08-21-2011 Named Bebop, Shes 11yr old born: March 23, 2001. I HAVE PAPERS IN HAND!!! Shes Registered in The Jockey Club. Racing Name: Iplanonbeboppin. Was Foaled In Idaho. Came to U.S 2-24-07. I Got her neglected about -400 pds, She NEEDED EVERYTHING FROM SHOES & SHOTS- WEIGHT... ECT. 1. It Took 6+ Mths To Get Back To Shape & LOTS OF MONEY/ TIME. Rode her with no Probs. SHES WESTERN<ENGLISH &< HUNTER but might need to be warmed up for hunting... SHES FOR AN INTERMEDIATE+ RIDER (DUE TO Ex-Racer) She Has NEVER Bucked, Reared up, Kick, Bit... Only When she plays or wants to let off some Energy... Shes Loves to Be RIDDEN! LOVES TO BE BATHED> BRUSHED> ****LOVED**** SHES GOOD WITH KIDS, OTHER HORSES & Most Dogs as long as they dont try to HARM HER! She Stands Perfect to get Saddled > Loads good (just a lil tuff with reg horse trailers; She would PREFER CATTLE TRAILER *BIG HORSE!* Farrier (never Had Prob) BUT DO NEED SHOES CAUSE MY FARRIER MOVED AND HAVENT had time to Find a New Guy To get them done (ONCE I DO PRICE WILL GO UP) Her Shots Will Be due Next month! Had her Dewormer This Month. I Work, Am A Mom, Tryna Go To School And Just Kills Me to See Her GO! Shes UP TO WEIGHT 1200pds 16.1HH BIG GIRL! Only Thing that is wrong with this horse is that; Her Front Knees Last Month Had lil Scratches from what I Observed Getting up and down to lay; I cleaned them and put bandages on. Then Last week Went Back and one got a lil better and the other got More Opened... She is in A Dirt Lots with very lil soft dirt and keeps Injuring herself & Biting the Band-Aids OFF!!! I Had My Friend (Vet) Look at it and said it just needs a good through scrub/ antibiotics/ and someone daily to care and watch over her to LEAVE IT ALONE *BUT as I Said* I Just Dont Have Any Time Nor Money To Give to this Horse! There are a couple other reasons due to this sell: 1. Broke My Leg Had a double compound fracture so have to pay bills; Shes Too Big For me!!! Im Only 5 4' 108pds lol wrong horse to buy... more for someone who can handle a lil spunk with a big horse! Have RODE HER WITH MY 2YR OLD NP (just run her before you ride) 2. I moved 45 min away from her so just that alone is a mission! & 3. I think someone is throwing objects like LG ROCKs > Pieces Of Bricks ECT at her when im not there; IDK WHY SOMEONE WOULD DO THIS BUT im 80% and i cant stand to think someone is hurting her! shes been thru alot!!! I REALLY NEED HER GONE ASAP WILLING TO DROP A COUPLE ***$100+**** IF SHE GOES THIS WEEK(END) TO THE RIGHT FAMILY (HOPEFULLY A FOREVER HOME WITH A FRIEND) IM NOT IN IT FOR THE MONEY I JUST WANT SOME MONEY BACK TO I INVESTED IN HER TO PUT TO MY DAUGHTERS COLLAGE FUND & HOPITAL BILLS! 


IF YOU A *SERIOUS BUYER or NEED MORE INFO* PLEASE E-MAIL OR CALL 

MUST PICK UP --DONT HAVE TRAIL--- CATTLE TRAIL WOULD BE BETTER IF POSSIBLE.


----------



## Leahrene

Not a dumb ad but look at that face!! So adorable. Id take him if he wasnt so far away. D:
sheltland pony


----------



## sommsama09

Welsh..
Once in a Lifetime Pony! 25k...typo? no...


----------



## SRCM16

Leahrene said:


> Not a dumb ad but look at that face!! So adorable. Id take him if he wasnt so far away. D:
> sheltland pony


Not that the pony isn't adorable, but that red and white paint in the back is drool worth. :lol:


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

This poor boys back!!!!
Paint Gelding


----------



## CLaPorte432

Horse exerciser / trainer

We actually don't have many dumb horse for sale ads on craigslist in my area. It just dumb people...LoL


----------



## CLaPorte432

See, not bad horse ad, but dumb people. LoL

Safe, True Black Gaited Gelding


----------



## Kayella

CLaPorte432 said:


> See, not bad horse ad, but dumb people. LoL
> 
> Safe, True Black Gaited Gelding


I was reading through and thinking to myself, "These people don't seem stupid!"

Until I got to the last two pictures. Then I was like, "...Wut?"


----------



## blush

^^ haha, I thought the dude died or something in the second last picture. Like what the heck are you doinggggg?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

Lauryn Fearless said:


> This poor boys back!!!!
> Paint Gelding


Wow, even if you overlook the back issue (which is fairly significant) $1500 for a 6 yr old horse that isn't even saddle broke? Not that you could find a saddle to fit him, poor guy! 

I think he could be ridden, but that's a lot of money for a horse with a major conformation flaw that would be a saddle fit nightmare and is 6 yrs old with no saddle training. If I were the owner I would just be looking for the right home and not even put money in the equation. That's my plan if I ever have to give up my gelding. I hope that never comes to be however.


----------



## trailhorserider

CLaPorte432 said:


> See, not bad horse ad, but dumb people. LoL
> 
> Safe, True Black Gaited Gelding


Well, I do see his point, the horse must be a saint! I would buy him if he is what he appears to be.


----------



## Back2Horseback

I thought, "That TWH is beautiful, and something about those young guys makes me uncomfortable"...then I watched the video...he USED to be pain-free in his back, then a kid with cowboy boots stood all over him (WHILE he was already carrying a rider!) & I know this is done by trick riders, but as far as I can see, those boys are not trained to do what they were doing on that poor horse's back (where it is/is not appropriate to stand (and cowboy boots??)...I may be off, but I did NOT like it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider

Wow, I wish I could get that for my used tack!

Native American Design Matching Headstall & Breast Collar Complete


----------



## trailhorserider

Back2Horseback said:


> I thought, "That TWH is beautiful, and something about those young guys makes me uncomfortable"...then I watched the video...he USED to be pain-free in his back, then a kid with cowboy boots stood all over him (WHILE he was already carrying a rider!) & I know this is done by trick riders, but as far as I can see, those boys are not trained to do what they were doing on that poor horse's back (where it is/is not appropriate to stand (and cowboy boots??)...I may be off, but I did NOT like it...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't even watch the video the first time. I just watched it. What a GOOD horse. He deserves to be rescued from those idiots!


----------



## CLaPorte432

He looks like a really good, solid, horse. He's quite attractive too. The boys are just...idiots. LoL


----------



## srh1

Love the black TWH! I gotta say if I lived closer and was in the postion to add another horse I'd be lookin at him. He's beautiful and looks pretty darn tolerant although I didn't watch the video..


----------



## Back2Horseback

He looks like SUCH A TOLERANT BOY. I know basically NOTHING about TWHs, but, he seems to be amazing...if I was in the market to buy/ship/learn all about a whole different KIND of horse (gaited), he would be a definite look at, even being so far away...(family in that area)...I kept thinking, "That horse is sooo sweet and beautiful, PLEASE DON'T RUIN HIM because you are trying to show him off!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I found these, the first one is th emost recent, then it goes back from there. I cant tell if the post got better or worse the more post they made. I definatley would want these people working in my barn. I removed all phone numbers and personal info from the post, the rest is copy and pasted straight from craigslist. 

5\31
Hi there, we are in need of horse board for two mares. I know i've posted a few ads out everywhere but we just need a place! I thank you for everyone who has tried to help but who are too far. You are truly kind people. We are being kicked out of our boarding because of our boarder- she is having personal problemes with herself and family and can not have us stay at her farm any longer. If we dont find a place for our horses we will be forced to sell them and I can not see my girl go to anyone else. I would be heart broken... if you have a horse who is like your partner you understand where i'm coming from. I will not stand for selling my best friend because of some boarders mistake.... I need a new place for both horses. Please help us out! I dont care if your a fancy place, or only have one field for them to stay in we will take it. We need to work for board- cant pay for it. Sorry... they aint on any routine feeding just grazing and left over hay from the other horses. both are very healthy and very freidnly. I hate where they are at because we can't even ride them without having problems. I haven't riden my horse in over two months. That is CRAZY!! I can't stand it!! And now i have no choice but to find a new boarder. Please help us out!
You HAVE to be in springhill. No and ifs or buts about it... our parents drive us out there and they can't drive too far. So only in springhill. We don't care if you have pigs, chickens, donkeys, or even peacocks! We'll feed, clean, do what ever you need done if that's what it takes to keep our horses there! We would love a family surrounding, where yall have kids and share our love horses! but either way we'lll take it. We can fix fences put up fences, feed, groom, build, anything. Please call me at xxxxxxxx I will probably not answer because of my phone so just try and TXT me the reason why your calling and the place you are located! And I'll call you back! Promise.. We love our horses too much to give them up, they understand us like no one else does. so please help us out! 
email or txt me... Thanks and God bless!

5/30
Hi, im xxxx and my sister and I need a place for our horses. Our boarder kicked us out and we're needing a boarding place ASAP. We really dont care if the farm is fancy and white picket fence, all we would like is for our horses to be in a safe place where they can run around and enjoy themselves. At the moment, we haven't gotten to ride them in two months or more. I can't stand it any longer and we can't keep them any longer. Me and my sister would LOVE to work in exchange for board. We may be girls but we can do the same things that boys can (besides ridin zero turns and huge tractors.) we can fix a fence, put up fencing, clean stalls, groom horses, clean tack, clean out a barn, paint a barn, paint a fence, help round the house like mowing, weeding, gardening, anything really! We don't mind gettin out hands dirty. We do have references. We've worked at a stables down the road and helped kids ride horses, taught them how to care for horses, and we've worked there ALOT too. We just really would like for them to be in a safe family FARM. Dont have to be a stables, just a place for us to ride and a place for them to live. You must be in springhill. Or not far at all.
Please call em at xxxxxxxx or txt me. (my phone does not work very well for calling so i apologize if ya can't understand what i say. So just leave a message!) Email me too.
Thanks and God bless yall

5/30 (again)
We are in need of horse board for 2 mares, both sweet and caring. We really need it ASAP. We just got kicked out of our recent boarding, for the boarders "pesonal problemes" and we really need board now. We dont have the money to pay for board so we want to Work for Board! We can muck out stalls, ride western and English, fix fences, feed, do anything you would possibly need besides driving zero turns and tractors. Please we really don't want to loose our horses due to the boarders problems. Please txt me at xxxxxxxx or email at (I would say call but my phone does not let me call, so email me with your number and I'll find a phone to call off of to call you)
We dont mind if our horses are stalled, pastured or what. We'll take anything!!
******You MUST either be right in the heart of Spring hill, like not far from Duplex or something. Or in the heart of franklin. We would prefer you to be no more than 10 minutes away from where we live. Springhill, TN. So that we can visit almost everyday and work. (we use our mother and father as rides to the farms so that's why we can't have them too far!)
Thanks and God bless

5/29
We recently are having to move our horses due to being kicked out of our recent boarder. Our recent boarder is having personal problems and no longer wants us to board... Its bad because now we're having to find a new place asap. We want to enxcahnge work with board. We can come out in the mornings and work from say 7:30 am to 12 or something like that. We can groom, ride both english and western... but prefer western since im a barrel racer, and she's wanting to be one. We dont care if you have say a cattle farm or something as long as there's good grass, and good fencing and good water- we'll keep them there! We can muck stalls, groom, ride, garden, fix fences, paint fences, do anything you wish. But we do have to have time to ride. 
Please email me or txt me (can't call since my phone does not let me call anymore) at xxxxxxx or you can call and leave a message and I can find a different phone to call off.
My horse is a Quarter horse, sweet loving and just so friendly. Heard bound. n Im not exactly sure on what the other mare is- she's i know quarter horse and possibly arabian. Not quite sure.
Anyhow, PLEASE help us! We really need help ASAP> If not we'll be forced to sell them and I can not live with out my Girl. 
Thanks and God bless

4/28
hey there we are in need of a horse board for two very sweet mares. One is a quarter horse whos 11 years old, she is not domniant at all. She just goes with the flow. She's very sweet, no agretion what so ever. Never bit, kicked, or anything to hurt another horse. The other is a sorrel saddle horse. up to date on shots and dewormer, both of them are. They both are both very good horses. we are in need of a boarder who would allow us to board our horses there in exchange for us working. We can to the following:
*Ride hroses, both english and western
*We can clean stalls
*clean out barns
*groom horses (pick hooves, bathe, ect.) 
*We've put up fences before.
*and anything you need us to do.
We dont have the money right now to pay for board, but we can excahnge for work for board. Please call or txt me at xxxxxx or xxxxxxThanks!

There was another one that stated one was male and one was female, but it was deleted. Are you male and female, or two girls? And is the one horse a saddlebred or an arabian/ qh cross? I kinda feel sorry for them, but it looks like 13 year old kids posting on the computer, and who is ever going to take them seriously?


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Dark Chestnut QH Mare

This first pic in this add just made me spew milk out of my nose. 

This mare is 14.2, been showed, (halter class) good with kids, willing to learn, trail rode, utd on coggins, shots, farrier, worming, easy keeper, neck reins, Parks beautiful, $500.00! sweet mare! thats a kid riding, great on trails,


----------



## Back2Horseback

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Dark Chestnut QH Mare
> 
> This first pic in this add just made me spew milk out of my nose.
> 
> This mare is 14.2, been showed, (halter class) good with kids, willing to learn, trail rode, utd on coggins, shots, farrier, worming, easy keeper, neck reins, Parks beautiful, $500.00! sweet mare! thats a kid riding, great on trails,


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

And last but not least, this person has alot of Hunter Jumper Prospects!! and the horses look just about the same as well. 

Red Lineback Dun QH Gelding

10 year old Red Lineback Dun Quarter Horse Gelding, kid broke, trail worthy, good 4H prospect, good hunter jumper prospect. No emails please. Call 615-772-8778 for details. 


















AQHA Black Gelding

4 year old AQHA Registered Black Gelding, kid broke, trail worthy, good 4H prospect, good hunter jumper prospect. No emails please. Call 615-772-8778 for details. 

















AQHA Sorrel Gelding
4 year old AQHA Registered Sorrel Gelding with Flax Mane and Tail, lots of Chrome, kid broke, trail worthy, good 4H prospect, good hunter jumper prospect. No emails please. Call 615-772-8778 for details. 





















Location: Burns, TN
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3064142290


----------



## Back2Horseback

Sorry for the double post, arghh, hate that! Was going to ask if the comment about the pic was due to the saddle size (looks like kid's saddle/adult in it?) Or English stirrup position with western saddle, or something else (girth?)...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

How about..all of the above lol. She looks like she is quished in the saddle. Her knees are up to her chin, and what is that hanging from the back cinch? I don't even know where to start. In the add text it states that it is a kid riding her? That is one big kid!


----------



## smrobs

trailhorserider said:


> If I were the owner I would just be looking for the right home and not even put money in the equation. That's my plan if I ever have to give up my gelding. I hope that never comes to be however.


Just to make you feel better, if it every comes to that, I would gladly take the beautiful Zane off your hands :wink:. I'm sure I could find _some_ job for him.


----------



## SRCM16

trailhorserider said:


> Wow, I wish I could get that for my used tack!
> 
> Native American Design Matching Headstall & Breast Collar Complete


Is it me or is the breastplate made wrong? Aren't the curves supposed to go up not down? :?



OutOfTheLoop said:


> Dark Chestnut QH Mare
> 
> This first pic in this add just made me spew milk out of my nose.
> 
> This mare is 14.2, been showed, (halter class) good with kids, willing to learn, trail rode, utd on coggins, shots, farrier, worming, easy keeper, neck reins, Parks beautiful, $500.00! sweet mare! thats a kid riding, great on trails,


I love how just because they say it is a kid they think people will believe them..


----------



## smrobs

SRCM16 said:


> Is it me or is the breastplate made wrong? Aren't the curves supposed to go up not down? :?


They do. The people put it in the picture upside down. The bottom tug is facing toward the top of the picture :wink:.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

smrobs said:


> They do. The people put it in the picture upside down. The bottom tug is facing toward the top of the picture :wink:.


Looks if you turned it over, it would still be wrong could just be my eyes playing tricks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cebee

stock trailer

Not a horse for sale... but who would really even THINK of buying this 'horse trailer"?? Plywood and particleboard... really????


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Oh wow I wouldn't TAKE $750 for that thing if you offered it to me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap

WTH!!!!! Is this guy doing to his horse!!???
BIG BEAUTIFUL BLACK & WHITE RANCH & TRAIL GELDING

Yeah, great. Nice aerobics, but CAN YOU RIDE HIM? I'm worried about shot #3...


----------



## cebee

I guess there is BOMB-PROOF... and then there is IDIOT-PROOF....


----------



## Back2Horseback

Why do people think one will be more inclined to purchase the horse once we're SURE the idiot has actually DAMAGED THE POOR CREATURE (who usually has a great history, for once, w/o all the jungle-gym crap!) by stepping all over the poor thing in cowboy boots & by hanging underneath the animal for lengthy periods of time grasping only onto the neck, etc...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Looks if you turned it over, it would still be wrong could just be my eyes playing tricks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I was thinking the same thing. :lol:


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Not dumb (they're being honest which is a plus)... just made me giggle: 
*ON HOLD FOR THE WEEKEND* 2 year old Appaloosa Stallion - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury

The line "His mother could clear a 3 ft fence from a stand still." .... I can just picture the moment when they found THAT out.

Lol... otherwise though I think he's a pretty colt.


----------



## WSArabians

PerchiesKisses said:


> Not dumb (they're being honest which is a plus)... just made me giggle:
> *ON HOLD FOR THE WEEKEND* 2 year old Appaloosa Stallion - Sudbury Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Sudbury
> 
> The line "His mother could clear a 3 ft fence from a stand still." .... I can just picture the moment when they found THAT out.
> 
> Lol... otherwise though I think he's a pretty colt.


I really hope that poor guy becomes a gelding right quick. :-|


----------



## Arksly

PerchiesKisses said:


> The line "His mother could clear a 3 ft fence from a stand still." .... I can just picture the moment when they found THAT out.
> 
> Lol... otherwise though I think he's a pretty colt.


That's probably how he came to be :wink: Maybe mommy jumped the wrong three foot fence.


----------



## trailhorserider

smrobs said:


> Just to make you feel better, if it every comes to that, I would gladly take the beautiful Zane off your hands :wink:. I'm sure I could find _some_ job for him.


Thanks Smrobs! If I can only be patient for one more year. Less than a year to go actually. I plan to send him off for training next spring. It's taking an eternity to get here. I keep feeling like I need to be training him constantly and I am driving myself nuts!


----------



## Misty'sGirl

This is an ad for a teeny tiny little mini:

RARE BLUE ROAN APALOOSA STALLION 6 YRS OLD
HALTER BROKEN AND RIDABLE, lovley just turnt 6 years stallion miniture good strong patturns great breader solid foals strong and thick he thoughs red roan ,red roan apaloosa, blue, reds, black appy,white appy and more , great with fences ok with stallions great with the ladies need new home as i have no time for him, easy to catch and float, rug,wash,groom,tie.. low matnece boy slow hoof grower he will pay for himself 
RARE BLUE ROAN APALOOSA STALLION 6YRS OLD | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Lockyer Valley - Gatton

*
*


----------



## Oxer

^^ their spelling is Fen-Om-In-Al. 
hahahaha!


----------



## Back2Horseback

:0) <-- Big grin. The fine print for ALL CRAIGSLIST ADS AND MOST HORSE-RELATED SALE ADS: "Ad must be difficult to read/interpret/understand on all levels and MUST contain A MINIMUM of 10 misspelled words. Punctuation, if utilized, MUST BE utilized improperly or ad will NOT BE POSTED". Thank you. :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TB Lover

I LOVE the post comments. They are what really make me laugh. They make my day when I'm down.


----------



## Piaffe

Well...she won $50,000 as a TB and $40,000 as a clam....why wouldn't they ask way more for a rare morphing horse/Bivalve?

Grey Thoroughbred Reg,Mare 12yrs old Won $50,000 on the track


Grey Mare Register Thoroughbred Won $50,000. on the race track, i dont ride ,so im saling her, was clam at one time for $40,000. she over 16 h call xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Piaffe said:


> Well...she won $50,000 as a TB and $40,000 as a clam....why wouldn't they ask way more for a rare morphing horse/Bivalve?
> 
> Grey Thoroughbred Reg,Mare 12yrs old Won $50,000 on the track
> 
> 
> Grey Mare Register Thoroughbred Won $50,000. on the race track, i dont ride ,so im saling her, was clam at one time for $40,000. she over 16 h call xxxxxxxxxx


Thanks for that, I was eating and sprayed it all over the screen! :lol:


----------



## Oxer

i love horses that used to be $40,000 clams. 

wait... what? hahahahaha!


----------



## Eclipse295

sommsama09 said:


> Welsh..
> Once in a Lifetime Pony! 25k...typo? no...


Is it just me or does its head look WAY to big for the body?


----------



## Eclipse295

CLaPorte432 said:


> Horse exerciser / trainer
> 
> We actually don't have many dumb horse for sale ads on craigslist in my area. It just dumb people...LoL


Yeah, If you can work with a 17hh Draft you can handle anything! 
*mumbling**Idiotic people***

I know how you feel CLaPorte. Not many stupid horses or adds, just way to many really really stupid people.


----------



## BellaMFT

*6500.00 for a shoeing?*

This one made me laugh. $6500 dollars those shoes better last a life time. :rofl:Typos can be so funny. 


> $6,500.00
> Farrier service
> 
> My name is Chandler Miller i have been shoeing horses for four years i recently just got back from texas and im trying to build my cliental back up here in Utah.. Please contact me with any questions or conserns..
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> Chandler Miller


----------



## Piaffe

***2 year old chick please ready to go gelding

this is a *two year old* out of chick please. *he is broke and ready to go*. there is two videos of him as well as pictures. please contact for more info. he is really laid back and could go in any direction,*been started on cows and has been taken around the barrels.* *he will trot and lope* _*with his head dragging on the ground*_. he could go show or *raining*. asking 3500. 


A two year that is already broke AND drags his head on the ground...yay! Just what I always wanted

*rolls eyes and sighs*


----------



## BBBCrone

http://http://www.horseclicks.com/beautiful_black_friesian_horse_for_adoption_/advert/132851http://www.horseclicks.com/beautiful_black_friesian_horse_for_adoption_/advert/132851

*scratches head*


----------



## kizzys mum

*Smileing*

wow stunning


----------



## Critter sitter

*husband safe??*

*gentle kid broke/ husband safe draft gelding. show experience (will meet)*

Date: 2012-06-11, 9:32PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


have a 13yr old husband and kid safe draft cross gelding. he stands around 18hands tall. Has been ridden and shown by children ages 5 and up. has done costume, leadline, walk trot, barrels, poles, and western jumping. This big gentle giant leads, loads, ties and will stand for the farrier (so no stocks needed) A child can do all that to him. He will ride on the trails or in an arena. He has been on the trails by himself and been on day and overnight rides with 200+ horses and riders. This boy is the real deal and is ready to be someones new husband horse or kids horse. He truly is awesome and we are very sad to see him go but he needs to go where he is going to get used more than 2 times a year. We are asking $2200 OBO and can meet with him this week


----------



## longshot

BBBCrone said:


> Beautiful Black Friesian Horse For Adoption. for sale in Martin, florida :: HorseClicks
> 
> *scratches head*


 wow not even close...


----------



## Back2Horseback

BBBCrone said:


> http://http://www.horseclicks.com/beautiful_black_friesian_horse_for_adoption_/advert/132851http://www.horseclicks.com/beautiful_black_friesian_horse_for_adoption_/advert/132851
> 
> *scratches head*


The BUCKSKIN, clearly winning HALTER HORSE (Did you SEE HOW FIT THAT HORSE WAS IN THE PHOTOS WITH THE NECK RIBBONS?) it's ALSO CLEARLY NOT a black Fresian, NOT A CHESTNUT, YOUNG QH IN NEED OF CONDITIONING! 

I'd love to find the ad that actually goes with the horse depicted in those three photos!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

Ya ... buckskin is gorgeous. Is actually what made me click on the ad in the first place. THEN I look at the ad title and was a bit perplexed, then I read the ad and they are talking about some chestnut. Another HUH? moment, then over at the right as "breed" it says AraAppaloosa with a height of 8.2 hands.

Is some super secret new breed we all don't know about, am sure.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

BBBCrone said:


> Ya ... buckskin is gorgeous. Is actually what made me click on the ad in the first place. THEN I look at the ad title and was a bit perplexed, then I read the ad and they are talking about some chestnut. Another HUH? moment, then over at the right as "breed" it says AraAppaloosa with a height of 8.2 hands.
> 
> Is some super secret new breed we all don't know about, am sure.


Better yet, he's a AQHA registered AraAppaloosa... O_O SMH....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Does anyone remeber these guys..? 

"gonna try to find out why he bucks when I try to ride him..." 

Umm, I wonder why... Maybe because you're trying to ride him like a motorcycle... His mouth is always gaping open in their ads. Poor horsie...
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Duuh....should put the link... 

http://austin.craigslist.org/grd/3036251420.html


----------



## smrobs

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Does anyone remeber these guys..?
> 
> "gonna try to find out why he bucks when I try to ride him..."
> 
> Umm, I wonder why... Maybe because you're trying to ride him like a motorcycle... His mouth is always gaping open in their ads. Poor horsie...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG, that's the same chick?? from the earlier ads posted here!

Now that I've seen some pictures of the other horse (chestnut), I bet he's bucking because their saddle doesn't fit his poor sway back. Couple that with how that woman rides, that would explain a good portion of it.

I feel so sorry for those poor horses .


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oh that back..poor baby! And the paint looks miserable...this isn't the one with the ads where the woman/man (? Not really sure which!) was riding with their legs in a weird, awful position? Really inappropriate riding in all the pics in the last ad? Ugh. My hope would have been that somehow, DESPITE those original horrid ads, they would have sold these poor horses so they could be in better homes! Alas, they remain with "Mr./Ms. Shrek" rider, who clearly CONTINUES the same essential riding "style"; (can THAT even BE called a "style")?

Someone, please buy these poor older horses so they can have a chance at a better life with a loving & just as importantly, EDUCATED rider! :0(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

By the way, I referred to the "person of unknown gender" (I do most of my reading and posting on my phone, thus, pics are difficult to see detail on...and the facial expression on the person is reminiscent of the Shrek wife (Fiona) to me in the initial ad's four pics, is all. Wasn't attempting to be somehow cruel (even though I believe the rider WAS, on some level). Simply wished to clarify, as do not believe in being a "bully/name-caller")...


----------



## New_image

A. Some spell check would be nice. 

Its wonderful that they're looking for someone who CAN train this horse but B. I giggled at the end. Would trade for a nice broke horse ready for shows and trail riding. Sign me up! I have five I'm willing to trade for the unbroke rescue 

*PROJECT QUARTER MARE FOR SALE! NEEDS HOME ASAP! - $200 (Merritt, Michigan)*

Date: 2012-06-12, 7:29PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]


We just bought a mare for my mom to ride about a month ago. The seller told us she was broke to ride. Well when we got there to ride her and try her out we realized she was in terrible condition. She was with another horse in an all dirt pen, and each horse only had 1 flake of hay, and it had picker bushes in it! Theyr hooves wer abaolutly horrible, my mom decided ther was no way she was leaving Beauty there, the seller was going through a divorce and only had 10 square bales left and said she was not buying anymore so the horses needed to go. Anyways, we brought Beauty home believing that she was broke just severly under weight. We put her in our grass pasture and got her on weight gainer and grain twice a day, and she looks 100times better. But she is not what we wanted. We wanted a nice trail horse for my mom to ride and for me to do speed shows with, we tried to ride her but she bucked...bad, so we are now looking for the horse we wanted, and trying to find a good home for Beauty. She is really a sweet horse and wouldnt be very hard to train, she took the saddle easier than we expected, just not the person. She still needs her feet done, but shes gonna need a little work done first, she doesnt like her back feet touched much, she just needs time, but we want to ride. We wer told she is about 7yrs, which seems pretty beleiveable she does not look old. She had coggins test done and it was NEG. Gets along with other horses,dogs, cats, tractors. Shes not mean or aggressive. She eats, and drinks just fine, her teeth do probly need to be flooated though. She is first one to great you at the gate, she comes from back of pen when you whistle and call her name. She is honestly a sweet horse that just needs somebody with a little bit of time. I am only asking $200obo because we paid $150 for her and have put money into her for coggins, grain, weight gainer, joint stuff. Anyways if you have any questions text (i can send pictures) 231-667-0837. We also open to trades for abroke horse ready for speed shows and trail riding. doesnt have to be dead broke, just enought to where we can ride! Thanks, or email me!!


----------



## Rascaholic

New_image said:


> A. Some spell check would be nice.
> 
> Its wonderful that they're looking for someone who CAN train this horse but B. I giggled at the end. Would trade for a nice broke horse ready for shows and trail riding. Sign me up! I have five I'm willing to trade for the unbroke rescue
> 
> *PROJECT QUARTER MARE FOR SALE! NEEDS HOME ASAP! - $200 (Merritt, Michigan)*
> 
> Date: 2012-06-12, 7:29PM EDT
> Reply to: [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> We just bought a mare for my mom to ride about a month ago. The seller told us she was broke to ride. Well when we got there to ride her and try her out we realized she was in terrible condition. She was with another horse in an all dirt pen, and each horse only had 1 flake of hay, and it had picker bushes in it! Theyr hooves wer abaolutly horrible, my mom decided ther was no way she was leaving Beauty there, the seller was going through a divorce and only had 10 square bales left and said she was not buying anymore so the horses needed to go. Anyways, we brought Beauty home believing that she was broke just severly under weight. We put her in our grass pasture and got her on weight gainer and grain twice a day, and she looks 100times better. But she is not what we wanted. We wanted a nice trail horse for my mom to ride and for me to do speed shows with, we tried to ride her but she bucked...bad, so we are now looking for the horse we wanted, and trying to find a good home for Beauty. She is really a sweet horse and wouldnt be very hard to train, she took the saddle easier than we expected, just not the person. She still needs her feet done, but shes gonna need a little work done first, she doesnt like her back feet touched much, she just needs time, but we want to ride. We wer told she is about 7yrs, which seems pretty beleiveable she does not look old. She had coggins test done and it was NEG. Gets along with other horses,dogs, cats, tractors. Shes not mean or aggressive. She eats, and drinks just fine, her teeth do probly need to be flooated though. She is first one to great you at the gate, she comes from back of pen when you whistle and call her name. She is honestly a sweet horse that just needs somebody with a little bit of time. I am only asking $200obo because we paid $150 for her and have put money into her for coggins, grain, weight gainer, joint stuff. Anyways if you have any questions text (i can send pictures) 231-667-0837. We also open to trades for abroke horse ready for speed shows and trail riding. doesnt have to be dead broke, just enought to where we can ride! Thanks, or email me!!


I honestly despise ads like that. If you are gonna "rescue" the horse then why not finish the commitment you WILLINGLY started for a better future with some **** training and more groceries before you sell it off for whatever you can get. If you're gonna bring it home in bad shape, at least have contacted a local rescue about finishing the rehab you started. *If not, walk away while calling Animal Control.* They are better off seized and humanely euthanized than in homes like this, cause you know at that price where it is likely to end up.

I am sometimes glad we didn't purchase the house we originally looked at. I could house a lot of rescues from the rescuers on 21 acres. *shakes head and steps off the soap box while muttering vile and foul things under my breath*


----------



## New_image

While I agree whole heartedly, people don't tend to think before they leap in trying to do the right thing. 

Ads like this are exactly how I've unded up with so many horses threw the years. Cleaning up messes, training and hopefully keeping horses from where this one is likely to end up. 

I just thought the "willing to trade for a trained horse" was a nice touch to this ad.


----------



## Rascaholic

New_image said:


> While I agree whole heartedly, people don't tend to think before they leap in trying to do the right thing. *I know, and I DO sympathize. But I still feel they should do what is right and give the horse a fighting chance.*
> 
> Ads like this are exactly how I've ended up with so many horses threw the years. Cleaning up messes, training and hopefully keeping horses from where this one is likely to end up. *Yep. It's the same here, just add in the dogs, cats, birds, reptiles and kids. *
> 
> I just thought the "willing to trade for a trained horse" was a nice touch to this ad.


* That part is what actually peed in my cheerios the most! Sure I'll trade the horse I cared enough about to train, feed, vet, and provide hoof care for your Pitiful Poneh, NOT! People sure do grow a brass pair when they are trying to rid themselves of an unwanted animal.*


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I'm actually seriously considering buying that paint gelding. But I'm in Abilene and he's in Austin pretty far away... Once I'm working I will see if he's still there...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Saving the money to buy him wouldn't take all that long, but it's getting him to Abilene..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livi13

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livi13

horse mustang - $800 (nashville)

Date: 2012-06-02, 10:47AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]

4 1/2 yrs old sorrel gelding horse 1000 obo anyfor one canI ride him even a kid 

😄and they have a really blurry picture of a skinny horse that looks kind of scared. Yikes!

(sorry for previous post)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mason72

read one today.. hate to sell but needing to cut back.. so on so on... then willing to trade for good kid safe broke horse...


----------



## calicokatt

This is just sad.


----------



## Oxer

^^ oh for god sake. who _are _these people?! and why can't they do the very _very _least by their horses by feeding them!?? ugh.


----------



## smrobs

^^No kidding. And what's worse? That's a mustang, they tend to get fat just from _looking _at grass, so you know she hasn't seen any in months.


----------



## Leahrene

Smart, Super Friendly, Loves Attention, Mellow for sale in Washington, Minnesota :: HorseClicks

Is there something odd about his front legs and is he really down hill?


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*The poor horse needs a trim bad!*



This horse is a white Arabian horse. He is perfect for kids and for parades. We don't have the age but he is tamed. You can call me or text me at 832-472-0152. For any other questions please use that soure. I will only except cash. No checks. His name is Guero.


----------



## Endiku

_Well THIS one looks professional for sure! A Sideways picture of horses and people without helmets!_

This a special we do on sunday for 1-10 people will also do any other day with a group of 5-10 We ride out at 12 and come in at 4 ish This is not for the faint of heart. We consider ourselves trail blazers so you must be a strong teen or adult to do this ride We do one hour rides for all others and can do 2 hours They are 7 days a week and are 20.00 per hour. 

















_*oh yes, I'd love a 12k four year old that there aren't any pictures of, nor information as to what breed he even is...*_

I have a 4 yr old cutting horse for sale .. He went to a trainer for 2 yrs to be trained and now I'm looking for someone to buy him to put him to work.I'm asking 12,000 cause i payed 24,000 to have him trained , he is also registered ..I want him to go to a good and loving home..If you want to know anything else you can call or text me at


*not horses, but the way the end was worded made me giggle... *


I have two bottle babies that are billies and are weaned off the bottle..

If wanting to eat, do not bother inquiring.

Thanks 













*Holy downhill!*

Red roan horse for sale. 4 yr old mare. registered APHA. She does ride and responds good to leg pressure. She can even side pass a little. She has some training on halter showmanship and moves very well based off of your body position. Will make great show prospect. Asking $1200 obo. Call 936-435-4341.

Sire: Inconclusive Dream going back to The Dream Maker, Jetatres, and Conclusive on the top and Conclusive Dream, Sandy Clare, and Go Go Bo on the bottom.

Dam: Obsesed With Tradition going back to Sun Days Tradition, Noble Tradition, and Obsesed to Impress on the top and A Preferred Lady, Eternal Sun Day and Call For Cash on the bottom.


Keywords: Red roan, Paint, APHA, horse, mare 















*this last one isn't dumb...but I'm about to start drooling over her color. Someone want to buy her for me? Not that I can barrel race or anything. Thats alright though, she can just look pretty in my yard *

2005 Registered QH hancock mare. this mare is in her prime and ready to go. She is patterned on barrels and I have competed on her on and off. I just don't have the time to consistantly run her and I would like to see her go to someone who can. She has placed me in 2D/3D times and can for sure do 1D with the right person. She is 15.1 hands, loads, ties, clips, bathes you name it. She is really a great horse. She is very gentle and LOVES children. Please email, text or call for more info
936-520-1408


http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/chex+blue+hancock


----------



## WesternTale

Rodeo bronc

Pretty much self explanitory...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This poor horse's back! Not only is it super long and swayed, but it also looks like it's roached! And I love how they say there's nothing wrong with him.

BOMBPROOF TOBIANO GELDING


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, in the defense of those folks, I honestly believe the appearance of the roach is actually due to his markings. It only looks that way from his left side. In the pic of his right side, it's long and swayed, but still smooth.


----------



## PaintedHeart

Subbing!


----------



## Oldhorselady

dee said:


> Yup, put your itty bitty girl on the green broke fugly stud!!!
> 
> paint horse
> 
> 2 yr 13.2 hands stud broke to ride $600 call or text xxx-xxx-xxxx.


Wow, you know....I normally refrain from saying anyone's horse is Fugly....I have a few myself. I mean just because they are not show quality perfect doesn't mean they aren't any good......but.......wow.......this poor guy. Definately does NOT need to reproduce. Breaks my heart.:-(


----------



## Bobthebuilder

> Additional Comments:
> This horses is just 5 yrs old and still has room to grow folks already 19.3 hands tall and 2300 pounds. He has not been used hard due to the fact he is growing so big. He is broke to drive double and would make a wheel horse or even better a pulling horse. This horse is up in the bridle and ready to work! could be a halter horse also. We have not hooked him to anything he cant pull,he is a tractor on 4 HUGE legs.
> This horse is tall and has the bone size to hold him together for a good long time.
> 
> he is awsome on the ground super friendly and easy to work with. Love, LOVE, LOVES! people and attention.
> 
> if we sell him good if not thats fine too...
> 
> the price is no joke and is firm.


Lovely horse, I'm sure he'll be great for pulling/showing etc. I'd totally buy it if I had the space and time, and was closer.
*For about 5000*. Maybe a little more. He's broke to drive, thats good. Hes handsome, and big, thats good. Good conformation, and if he's as nice as they say he is, thats good too.
But dude.
I'm looking at a proven german dressage stallion that is cheaper.
If you feel the need to say that the price is not a joke, it probably should be.
I mean, seriously. This horse is 4 years old not broke to ride (granted, I dont know how common it is to break draft horses to ride, but for that price, he should be), hasn't achieved anything at all, apart from being big and "tractor on 4 HUGE legs"
He is NOT worth *25,000 *


----------



## Back2Horseback

Bobthebuilder said:


> Lovely horse, I'm sure he'll be great for pulling/showing etc. I'd totally buy it if I had the space and time, and was closer.
> *For about 5000*. Maybe a little more. He's broke to drive, thats good. Hes handsome, and big, thats good. Good conformation, and if he's as nice as they say he is, thats good too.
> But dude.
> I'm looking at a proven german dressage stallion that is cheaper.
> If you feel the need to say that the price is not a joke, it probably should be.
> I mean, seriously. This horse is 4 years old not broke to ride (granted, I dont know how common it is to break draft horses to ride, but for that price, he should be), hasn't achieved anything at all, apart from being big and "tractor on 4 HUGE legs"
> He is NOT worth *25,000 *


He is absolutely beautiful and has likely got tremendous potential. And perhaps to them, he is worth that amount...but, not today and not in this economy unless he can BRING something of value (beyond the HUGE VALUE WHICH THE LOVE FOR YOUR HORSE PROVIDES, of course-no joke) were one to invest that kind of $$$ in him. Imagine what he costs too fed, shoe, and simply keep, with everything "sized for him" costing double reg.horse- sized money (tack, blankets, etc...). 

My guess? They are not too keen on selling that beauty, thus, IF THEY GOT $25k, well, ok. Otherwise, they are happy to hold on to a guy they truly love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_ ETA: had to fix the ten million typos caused by the "auto-correct"-(that is a joke; should be "auto-F up"!) imposed by my Smart phone! ;°}


----------



## smrobs

LOL, wow, those people must not have a measuring stick. If that horse is 19.3 and 2800, I'll eat my shorts. If he was truly that big, the guy holding him (who's belly is chest level on the horse) would have to be about 7 feet tall, which isn't unheard of, but unlikely.

Plus, he may be a good puller _now_, but he won't be sound for a lifetime with those horrible calf knees.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

WesternTale said:


> Rodeo bronc
> 
> Pretty much self explanitory...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Clydesdale/saddle bred cross gelding. *Wonderful temperament, leads well in hand, intelligent and very trainable, well mannered for all ground work.* Beautiful huge paces, big boned solid horse who could be a great ride as a bronc. *I have never been able to back him, as he bucks way too much for my comfort.* He has been properly vetted and has no back problems or other issues that can explain the bucking. 
_
HAHAHAH!!! Hmmmm yes he's very well mannered and trainable, but he bucks too much!


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

Not a horse ad, but an ad for a horse book. 



> You can get this at Amazon, Barnes and Noble, the ibookstore and more. You can get this for $4.99 as a digital download, and $12.99 as a paper back book at Amazon.
> 1. The Characteristics of an Arabian Horse
> 
> 2. How to Muck out a Horse Corral
> 
> 3. How to Raise a Pony
> 
> 4. How a Bit, Harness and Reins Work
> 
> 5. How to Use a Hoof Pick
> 
> 6. What Kind of Shelter does your Horse Need?
> 
> 7. How to Use a Round Pen
> 
> 8. The Best Ways to Keep Flies of your Horse
> 
> 9. The Different Kinds of Horse Saddles
> 
> 10. How a Cow Horse Performs
> 
> 11. How Horseshoeing is Done
> 
> 12. How to Enter your Horse in Shows and Rodeos
> 
> 13. How to Saddle a Horse
> 
> 14. Nice Safe Toys for Horses to Play With
> 
> 15. How to Break and Train your Horse
> 
> 16. How to Clean a Horse Stall
> 
> 17. What to Do When your Horse is Going to Have a Baby
> 
> 18. What to Do if Your Horse Breaks it's Leg
> 
> 19. How to Trailer your Horse
> 
> 20. How to Make Sure Your Horse Does Not Colic on You
> 
> 21. What to Feed your Horse
> 
> Sammy the Runaway Mastiff Sammy is a Mastiff dog that breaks out of his kennel to explore his neighborhood and the world! He meets other animals in his neighborhood, and then he gets lost while discovering his own town! He is lost and meets new friends along the way who help him and feed him. Meanwhile, back at home, Jazmyn is worried sick she might never see Sammy again, since he broke out of his kennel! Sammy meets a boy named Stevie that lives over a bakery his dad owns. Sammy meets a new dog named Ginger, that helps him on his journey to get back home. They are chased by security guards, and almost run over by a tractor, and a death defying bridge crossing, and fast moving cars everywhere! You will love Sammy, he is the nicest, friendliest "gentle giant" dog there is!


Fun Arabian Horse guide


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

Here's another one...not so much stupid ad, but the rider in the video can't ride.
Versatile QH gelding that jumps


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

ThePonyWrangler said:


> Here's another one...not so much stupid ad, but the rider in the video can't ride.
> Versatile QH gelding that jumps


OH boy I'm surprised he could jump with her hunched over his front end!! :shock:


----------



## Leahrene

Shows the horse can handle beginner mistakes atleast!^


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Looks like she almost got hit on the face, poor horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintedHeart

I came across one the other day that seemed like a pretty decent ad. 
Then I read the horse's height - 16.5 hh. :???:

It's kind of sad, really.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

PaintedHeart said:


> I came across one the other day that seemed like a pretty decent ad.
> Then I read the horse's height - 16.5 hh. :???:
> 
> It's kind of sad, really.


I've been the horse hunt, and I was contacting someone about a mule, they told me it was 14.5hh...she looked like a draft cross too.


----------



## WesternTale

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

http://muskegon.craigslist.org/grd/3078642281.html

The picture


----------



## Tianimalz

New_image said:


> http://muskegon.craigslist.org/grd/3078642281.html
> 
> The picture


So.... is a five year old selling a horse?


----------



## New_image

I have no idea I just cannot get over what the horse is standing in and being fed on.


----------



## SRCM16

New_image said:


> http://muskegon.craigslist.org/grd/3078642281.html
> 
> The picture


I understand a little mud, as my pasture turns into a mud pit in the spring but not that bad! :shock: I'd hate to see there legs after standing in all that! :-( :evil:


----------



## ThirteenAcres

AQHA freckles playboy grand-daughter

1997 AQHA own grand-daughter of freckles playboy & tiny tornado too. Sire has at least 1 foal that has shown. Bottom side is a lot of rodeo & barrel earners/producers. Full pedigree at allbreedpedigree.com under tornados playgirl. Papers in hand & in order. She is priced cheap because she no longer fits my breeding program but i do not mind seeing what type of foal she has from my stud so no low ball or ridiculous offers.

Mare is hard to catch & head shy. Has never acted aggressive in any way. Pretty color & nice conformation. Great bloodlines. Exposed to an AQHA grandson of mr san peppy . She is NOT selling guaranteed in foal ,only possibly bred. Selling as a broodmare only ,have never tried to ride her & not sure if she is broke. She has had 2 reg foals & a couple of unreg foals.

MAY trade. Prefer not eating items such as hay,a trailer,fencing materials. Possibly another mare with foundation and/or cutting bloodlines that is grullo,blue or bay roan,solid black,buttermilk buckskin or a grey dun. Will consider a full bred broke draft mare or gelding.

Serious inquiries can email or text 936 87zero 644six 










 

 




This horse has been for sale since December. Her new pics show her to be WAY skinnier than last time, and no better at being caught. Yeah...I really wanna pay $250 more than what she originally asked for a poorer, still untrained horse. 

Yep.

Original asking price was $500 for this mare.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Well, at least they're honest idiots...

Beautiful Quarter Horse

Also, one of my "favorite" things I see all the time is when people call their 15hh horse "big" or "huge". Really? Because 15hh is pretty well on the "average" end of the spectrum. lol


----------



## Back2Horseback

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Well, at least they're honest idiots...
> 
> Beautiful Quarter Horse
> 
> Also, one of my "favorite" things I see all the time is when people call their 15hh horse "big" or "huge". Really? Because 15hh is pretty well on the "average" end of the spectrum. lol


Anyone else think she's pretty healthy looking (nice coat, bright eyes, not too thin?) with fairly decent conformation? I didn't spend a whole lot if time looking at the pic, so if I am making myself out to be an idiot by saying that, (wouldn't be the first time!)then apologies! She just strikes me as being a nice looking horse. I can imagine with the training/re education on the basics, as the owner mentions, she could be nice to own...I wish she wasn't living in what APPEARS to be a dirt backyard... :°{
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Back2Horseback said:


> Anyone else think she's pretty healthy looking (nice coat, bright eyes, not too thin?) with fairly decent conformation? I didn't spend a whole lot if time looking at the pic, so if I am making myself out to be an idiot by saying that, (wouldn't be the first time!)then apologies! She just strikes me as being a nice looking horse. I can imagine with the training/re education on the basics, as the owner mentions, she could be nice to own...I wish she wasn't living in what APPEARS to be a dirt backyard... :°{
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



She's actually a very decent-looking horse. Her back is a touch long, but that's her only glaring fault that I can see. In fact, I rather like her and if she was a little taller, would even consider her as my second horse (if she had any jump training). I just thought the whole admitting that she's letting the mare walk all over her and all that was amusing. At least she's honest.

And the whole "living in a dirt back yard thing" is pretty common around here. In fact, she's in my hometown (where I grew up...I live about 15 miles away now). Hmmm...I do really like her. She's got a kind, intelligent eye.


----------



## Back2Horseback

DraftyAiresMum said:


> She's actually a very decent-looking horse. Her back is a touch long, but that's her only glaring fault that I can see. In fact, I rather like her and if she was a little taller, would even consider her as my second horse (if she had any jump training). I just thought the whole admitting that she's letting the mare walk all over her and all that was amusing. At least she's honest.
> 
> And the whole "living in a dirt back yard thing" is pretty common down in Phoenix.


Glad to know my eye wasn't totally off, thanks! :0)

I live in Tucson, and we (meaning Tucsonans) keep all of our horses, for the most part, stalled in barns/stables, and with dirt turnouts, so that, I agree, is, unfortunately, normal...H2o costs WAAAY too much for most facilities to afford pastures and the required water to keep them alive, since grass growing well here is, sadly, nearly impossible. 

However, keeping a horse in a stall/barn with a large corral to run about in and such is a far cry from a little, CITY-LOOKING-type of backyard! That yard doesn't even appear to be on horse property (usually father out in the county areas, not smack dab in the middle of the inner-city, which this area appears to be judging from the house tops in the back ground and the type of fencing/apparent lot sizes (visible in the photo...)

Not really an issue, just thought I'd add my two cents...I wish we could keep horses in city-limits and in back yards because I have literally THE PERFECT YARD (if such were legal) for a horse!! 

12Ft walls, 1/4 acre, lots of shade trees, soft ground with good drainage, safety, as all walls are cinderblock. We have a covered, cement floored rotunda which could easily be matted and converted into a very large double stall if said horse were to need not wander the yard @ times! Finally, we have a wrought iron double gate which is the only way into/out of the yard except through the house. It is very secure and would provide the horse plenty if viewing opportunities of the neighborhood's going-ons! 

I've often played with the idea of how long it would take the authories to find out I had a horse here! Ha...but, IF I DID DO THAT, I would be breaking the law, & am not willing to do that!

Okay, that was crazy-long...SORRY!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There was a TB gelding I was looking at in Phoenix and one of the pics on his ad made me go "really?!" Here it is: Thoroughbred The second pic. He's clearly in someone's backyard, just like you described you yard, sans the trees and good drainage. lol

Also, Chino is zoned differently than the cities are. It's a rural farming town about 10 miles north of Prescott. There is horse property smack dab in the middle of the city. Heck, one of our neighbors had horses on their acre within a hundred yards of town hall. In fact, when they put the new MacDonald's in (it's been about 20 years ago, now), she tried to ride her horse through the drive-through and got chewed out for it because "it's a DRIVE-through, not a RIDE-through!"

On a side note, I lived in Tucson for six years. For four years I lived WAY out Ajo Highway, almost to Three Points, off a road called Sandario (about three miles past Ryan Airfield). Then I lived at Ajo Rd and I-19 in an apartment complex there for a year (they used to be multi-colored in earth tones of peach, green and red). Then I moved to Broadway and Kold for a year. I worked at the Budget Rent-a-Car in the Tucson Airport and at the Avis in the Sears-Tucson Mall auto center. My ex-husband works for Desert Diamond Casino.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Wow Drafty! 

You lived one light east and north of me new, as we live in the Broadway/Wilmot area! Our house and my husband's blacksmithing shop, (which is attached to our house in an "L" shape), was ONE OF THE FIRST residential-type of buildings built in this part of Tucson, before Tucson had ever even considered extending this far east, around 1930! 

Now we're 1/2 mile from The Park Mall! :0) As well, the Ajo/I-19 area is right near where my hospital is! 
Small world!! :0)

Ah, well, in the next few years our goal IS to at least move further north, someplace a bit cooler, more small-town-ish, (possibly near your neck-of-the-woods...you are in/near Prescott, right?) We still want/need Az with the politically conservative laws & the kids' mother close enough to see them...until they turn 18, then we have some more options open...if we are still in Tucson by then, we actually would LOVE to go ahead and make a BIG MOVE to Alaska!

Totally off topic, APOLOGIES, HF FOLKS! I realize this is what PMs are for...back to everyone's regular viewing! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilentPromises

Hahahaha! This made my day! I will remember this every time I call a horse the wrong breed or something similar and feel stupid


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

Sweet baby allah in chocolate sauce look at his back! 
Registered APHA Paint Gelding


----------



## Samstead

Lauryn Fearless said:


> Sweet baby allah in chocolate sauce look at his back!
> Registered APHA Paint Gelding


 oh my goodness! that'sa sway back if I ever saw one! geez it looks like a really bad photoshop job!


----------



## Back2Horseback

AND...check out the horse standing behind him in the first pic...he, too, is fairly sway backed, it appears. Poor things. :0(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PerchiesKisses

OMG! This one made me kinda heart-sick with the first picture... that mare is SEVERELY underweight AND has a baby at her side. The other pictures are decent... if your typical bad conformation shots.

Then when I read the ad I just had to scratch my head. 



> 2 mares 2 foals and a stallion mare and stallion are a team kids can handle them both mares have foals *all 5 horses must go together* also comes with a harness wagon hay rake bobsleigh and sloop sleigh everything must go together
> $7000.00 or best offer


...... All *5* horses must go together.... I don't know anyone who would be willing and able to take in five Percherons all at once.... except maybe the meat man. 

extremly calm team - Ottawa Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Back2Horseback said:


> AND...check out the horse standing behind him in the first pic...he, too, is fairly sway backed, it appears. Poor things. :0(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it's more the horse in the background's markings that make him appear sway-backed, to be honest.



PerchiesKisses said:


> OMG! This one made me kinda heart-sick with the first picture... that mare is SEVERELY underweight AND has a baby at her side. The other pictures are decent... if your typical bad conformation shots.
> 
> Then when I read the ad I just had to scratch my head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...... All *5* horses must go together.... I don't know anyone who would be willing and able to take in five Percherons all at once.... except maybe the meat man.
> 
> extremly calm team - Ottawa Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa


That second foal (in the last two pics) looks like s/he is going to be a good-looking horse when s/he grows up...if s/he gets fed properly. :-/

Something about this horse's confo bugs me. Is anyone else seeing it? His back almost looks...roached? I've never liked this ranch's horses anyway, but yeah...

Start Your Own Kuhn Ranch with AQHA WC line

This stud's back is a bit scary. Can't decide if he's butt high or sway backed...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/3087980239.html

This ad kind of confuses me. They say "fine boned" like it's a good thing. And then he can be bred to a "stocky ghost"? What the heck is that?! And "he could possibly heal perfectly with time"? Nice selling point for your OTTB stud with a fractured cannon bone. "Plenty of bilingual and personality"? Didn't know horses could be bilingual...

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/grd/3087533594.html


----------



## la volpe

"Th bread horse".

I wish people would learn to be a touch more descriptive..

Galding and Pure Breed Ariabian.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

The "th bread horse" doesn't even say what gender it is! Some people... sigh.


----------



## SRCM16

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This ad kind of confuses me. They say "fine boned" like it's a good thing. And then he can be bred to a "stocky ghost"? What the heck is that?! And "he could possibly heal perfectly with time"? Nice selling point for your OTTB stud with a fractured cannon bone. "Plenty of bilingual and personality"? Didn't know horses could be bilingual...
> 
> Bay TB stud amazing blood lines


" he is very unique and will be able to be paired to any mare " ... " pc is from two months ago he is bigger now "

He's a fine boned thin OTTB.. how unique could he be? :lol: 

Any stud can be paired with a mare, but that doesn't mean they should be. I hope someone buys him, gelds him, and gives him a nice life as a pasture pet. 

By bigger I hope they mean fatter. :-(


----------



## trailhorserider

Every kid needs a 3 yr old well broke Welch Pony. The kid in the last picture looks like he's scared to death.

Welch Pony

This ad isn't dumb per say but it really makes me sad. I hate to see people get rid of their sweet old horses. It seems like they should have earned their retirement, you know? Not that 20 is that old. But he looks more like he's 30. If I came into fortune I would open up a retirement home for old horses. They deserve so much love, have served people their whole lives, and then they are thought of as disposable in their old age. Would you sell your best friend for $400? 

http://showlow.craigslist.org/grd/3088322472.html


----------



## Maple

We've all seen the 15.5hh horses.. I've have gone and found a 15.7hh mare! Not only that, but impressively at 7 years of age she is still a filly  Poor things looks miserable. 

15.7hh Thoroughbred horse for sale for sale in Louth : €1,500 - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## Back2Horseback

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think it's more the horse in the background's markings that make him appear sway-backed, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> That second foal (in the last two pics) looks like s/he is going to be a good-looking horse when s/he grows up...if s/he gets fed properly. :-/
> 
> Something about this horse's confo bugs me. Is anyone else seeing it? His back almost looks...roached? I've never liked this ranch's horses anyway, but yeah...
> 
> Start Your Own Kuhn Ranch with AQHA WC line
> 
> This stud's back is a bit scary. Can't decide if he's butt high or sway backed...
> 
> AQHA NICE STUD
> 
> 
> 
> This ad kind of confuses me. They say "fine boned" like it's a good thing. And then he can be bred to a "stocky ghost"? What the heck is that?! And "he could possibly heal perfectly with time"? Nice selling point for your OTTB stud with a fractured cannon bone. "Plenty of bilingual and personality"? Didn't know horses could be bilingual...
> 
> Bay TB stud amazing blood lines


In this last ad for the "Bay TB Stud", does he just have scarring of some sort on his bum and hip, inner posterior leg and possibly shoulder area, or could he have some sort of skin illness (mange-like, as horses cannot get mange, correct?) I am viewing on my phone so it's always a bit difficult to see detail...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Back2Horseback said:


> In this last ad for the "Bay TB Stud", does he just have scarring of some sort on his bum and hip, inner posterior leg and possibly shoulder area, or could he have some sort of skin illness (mange-like, as horses cannot get mange, correct?) I am viewing on my phone so it's always a bit difficult to see detail...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ETA: Meant WITHER, NOT SHOULDER...Arghhh, phone and brain not working in tandem! ; 0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

"Female torobread horse for sale ..5 years old

Call or text at .."

...Wow. xD


----------



## GypsyRose

Back2horseback, that looked like a bit of rain rot to me.


----------



## Kayella

Registered TW Mare, negotiable

She's a "dream to ride"? Doesn't appear so! :lol:


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

2 DONKEYS

Awwe, $50? If I wasn't in the process of moving I would take them in a heartbeat! I could use a good burro in my herd. Still, $50 is like begging for a kill buyer...


----------



## Chiilaa

Maple said:


> We've all seen the 15.5hh horses.. I've have gone and found a 15.7hh mare! Not only that, but impressively at 7 years of age she is still a filly  Poor things looks miserable.
> 
> 15.7hh Thoroughbred horse for sale for sale in Louth : €1,500 - DoneDeal.ie


In metric using countries, this is a lot more common and a lot more forgivable IMO. In the USA, a hand is 4 inches. So the 15.1 means it is 1 inch over 15 hands. You can only go up to .3, the next is 4 inches, which is the next hand measurement.

Using metric, a hand is 10 centimeters. So this mare is 7 centimeters past a hand, with 3 more to go. A lot of European countries seem also to be moving away from using hands at all, and are listing the horses as 157 cms etc.


----------



## Back2Horseback

GypsyRose said:


> Back2horseback, that looked like a bit of rain rot to me.


Thank you! I need to understand more about rain rot. I've lived in AZ nearly all of my life, at least the parts of my life during which I've been involved with horses! Being so dry here, I don't assume we see it a lot, otherwise I think I would have (?).....I plan to read up on it. Thank you again. :0)


----------



## Back2Horseback

Chiilaa said:


> In metric using countries, this is a lot more common and a lot more forgivable IMO. In the USA, a hand is 4 inches. So the 15.1 means it is 1 inch over 15 hands. You can only go up to .3, the next is 4 inches, which is the next hand measurement.
> 
> Using metric, a hand is 10 centimeters. So this mare is 7 centimeters past a hand, with 3 more to go. A lot of European countries seem also to be moving away from using hands at all, and are listing the horses as 157 cms etc.


This actually makes a great deal of sense, Chiilaa...Great bit of knowledge to impart!


----------



## Maple

Chiilaa said:


> In metric using countries, this is a lot more common and a lot more forgivable IMO. In the USA, a hand is 4 inches. So the 15.1 means it is 1 inch over 15 hands. You can only go up to .3, the next is 4 inches, which is the next hand measurement.
> 
> Using metric, a hand is 10 centimeters. So this mare is 7 centimeters past a hand, with 3 more to go. A lot of European countries seem also to be moving away from using hands at all, and are listing the horses as 157 cms etc.


I have found that alot of show ponies are advertised measured in cm... but in my own opinion, if they are going to use hands, do it right. if they are going to use cms do it right. I don't give a toss which way they want to measure, but mixing it up like that is rather annoying.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Maple said:


> I have found that alot of show ponies are advertised measured in cm... but in my own opinion, if they are going to use hands, do it right. if they are going to use cms do it right. I don't give a toss which way they want to measure, but mixing it up like that is rather annoying.


Good point! If you're gonna use cm's, state "horse is xx cm's @ the wither", but please don't utilize cm's and then convert THAT # into hh. Does not compute. :0)


----------



## Maple

Back2Horseback said:


> Good point! If you're gonna use cm's, state "horse is xx cm's @ the wither", but please don't utilize cm's and then convert THAT # into hh. Does not compute. :0)


My brain is far too simple to work through things like that... I'm in this part of the world ten years and I still can't figure out weighing in stone! Panic stations when I'm asked to calculate how much a horse is to carry, less whatever an apprentice jockey can claim off :? I do ok once i stay in the same stone, but once it moves into one below or above im fooked.


----------



## Mason72

well I get a kick out of alot of ads. 

Cutting down need to sell will consider trade for well broke horse.


----------



## Mason72

well not the dumbest ad . they are being honest.. but i get the biggest kick out of this one and feel bad for them at the same time.

Beautiful spotted/smooth TWH gelding


----------



## Chiilaa

Mason72 said:


> well not the dumbest ad . they are being honest.. but i get the biggest kick out of this one and feel bad for them at the same time.
> 
> Beautiful spotted/smooth TWH gelding


I hope for their sake he is proud cut and not whole...


----------



## blue eyed pony

Chiilaa said:


> I hope for their sake he is proud cut and not whole...


me too...


----------



## ChrisDocter

Eeeeek....Or a crypt......


----------



## Ray MacDonald

"SEARCHING FOR A HORSE: I am trying to find out where the pit ponies went after the movie. His name was CHICO. He was organge with white on his face and feet."


Ummm....? LOL


----------



## Back2Horseback

OMG. The human race of today never fails to, well, FAIL!:shock:

What in the HELL did that person writing the ad even MEAN? Is that RELEVANT to SOMETHING WHICH ANYONE CAN RECOGNIZE?

Freaking W-E-I-R-D! A "pit pony" colored "orGange"? Was that posted on Craigslist? Um, context much?:lol:


----------



## FaydesMom

Back2Horseback said:


> OMG. The human race of today never fails to, well, FAIL!:shock:
> 
> What in the HELL did that person writing the ad even MEAN? Is that RELEVANT to SOMETHING WHICH ANYONE CAN RECOGNIZE?
> 
> Freaking W-E-I-R-D! A "pit pony" colored "orGange"? Was that posted on Craigslist? Um, context much?:lol:


"Pit ponies" were/are still used to pull ore carts from mines...aka "pits". The person is searching for a pony they knew that used to pull a pit cart.

And the color is just a typo, obviously meant "orange", which makes sense if you don't know what color names are used in the horse world. Heck, I'm in the horse world and still hear new "color" terms all the time. :?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think the person might be speaking of "The Pit Pony", which was a movie about a boy and a pit pony. 

I remember as a little girl in Wales, they would sometimes bring many pit ponies to my grandfather's field for a rest each year. These were all small ponies, which would work deep in the coal mines, pulling the loaded coal to the surface. Many would eventually not have every good eyesight. Maybe from being in the semi-dark for most of their lives. They also - just like the miners, also had breathing problems.

I know many of my own Welsh ancestors, were put to work in the coal mines. The boys when they were eight and the girls about ten years old. They worked alongside their older rellies or parents. It was a hard life for all. My ancestors also worked in the tin mines in Cornwall, when they were very young children. Most died early in life.

Lizzie


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ahahaha! It was posted in my local merchant paper  I dont even know what the person was asking lol


----------



## Back2Horseback

Ray, nor did I! 

Hadn't ever heard the term, heard of the job, not of any movie depicting the job.... (& I "got" that was a typo for "orange", just found it amusing!) :0)

Hey, I'm the FIRST TO ADMIT that what I don't know about horses and riding is EXTENSIVE...AND, I don't relish making "fun" of people, especially not for sport! 

Nonetheless, that ad had absolutely NO CONTEXT to it whatsoever. And EVEN with the folks who know quite a LOT about the general topic, we still are left with no REAL IDEA what the guy/girl WANTED to obtain from the ad, so their goal cannot be met.

I find the deterioration of the human ability to communicate via the written word sad. Think that was the main point of my response!

Ahhh. I also think it sucks that because the person didn't BEGIN TO write an answerable ad, they will never GET an answer. It's too bad. This could be very important to them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road

Back2Horseback said:


> Ray, nor did I!
> 
> Hadn't ever heard the term, heard of the job, not of any movie depicting the job.... (& I "got" that was a typo for "orange", just found it amusing!) :0)
> 
> Hey, I'm the FIRST TO ADMIT that what I don't know about horses and riding is EXTENSIVE...AND, I don't relish making "fun" of people, especially not for sport!
> 
> Nonetheless, that ad had absolutely NO CONTEXT to it whatsoever. And EVEN with the folks who know quite a LOT about the general topic, we still are left with no REAL IDEA what the guy/girl WANTED to obtain from the ad, so their goal cannot be met.
> 
> I find the deterioration of the human ability to communicate via the written word sad. Think that was the main point of my response!
> 
> Ahhh. I also think it sucks that because the person didn't BEGIN TO write an answerable ad, they will never GET an answer. It's too bad. This could be very important to them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't know...I knew exactly what the writer of the ad meant. I can't help answer the question, but I would imagine that if the right person was looking, that person would be able to at least let the ad writer know who to contact for further information about Chico.

The movie was based on a novel by Joyce Barkhouse. The movie inspired a television series (1999). The television series was set in Glace Bay, on Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. 

Chico was likely a Sable Island Pony.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This poor horse's back! The way he's standing, he just looks like he hurts.

QH Gelding


----------



## SlideStop

^^ poor thing looks like it has a shark fin instead of withers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SlideStop said:


> ^^ poor thing looks like it has a shark fin instead of withers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was looking more at the horrible roach to his back. The severity of the roach on his back makes his withers more prominent than they would be if his back was normal. I wouldn't even consider riding a horse with a back like that.


----------



## SlideStop

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I was looking more at the horrible roach to his back. The severity of the roach on his back makes his withers more prominent than they would be if his back was normal. I wouldn't even consider riding a horse with a back like that.


I'm pretty tipsy, I really didnt look at the whole horse. Just saw the withers and though JAWS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This poor horse's back! The way he's standing, he just looks like he hurts.
> 
> QH Gelding



I saw this horse earlier and thought the same. I can't imagine how a saddle would fit that horse right now...


----------



## Back2Horseback

Have you guys noticed that, many times on Craigslist, the photo posted of the horse appears that it was taken IMMEDIATELY following either a bath or spray down; to the point where the horse is still WET? Do people do this to cause their horse to appear SHINIER? Or is this because they think it will proved that the horse really DOES "bathe, tie, clip, etc..."

Or perhaps, just possibly, with many of these poor guys and girls, they have been w/o a bath for SO long that to photograph them in that state would be tantamount to ridiculous, to the "person" posting the ad decides they had best bathe the poor beast. Heck, if this is the case, at LEAST the animal gets to be bathed out of the deal, even if likely NOT sold to someone who will love and care for him/her! :?


----------



## Chiilaa

Either that or "quick, Mr Ed has had a bath, best get that sale shot before he goes rolling in the blackest dirt he can find".


----------



## blue eyed pony

b2h my filly has been washed twice in the time I've had her... whether a horse is washed all the time or not isn't a welfare/neglect thing!! My gelding gets hosed if he's really sweaty but he only gets a proper bath right before a show. Horse shampoo actually strips the oils from the coat so if your horse doesn't have rugs on or isn't kept in a stable, washing them is actually not a good thing unless they're REALLY muddy.

Most people think I must wash my horses all the time because they're SO shiny...


----------



## Back2Horseback

Sweeney Road said:


> I don't know...I knew exactly what the writer of the ad meant. I can't help answer the question, but I would imagine that if the right person was looking, that person would be able to at least let the ad writer know who to contact for further information about Chico.
> 
> The movie was based on a novel by Joyce Barkhouse. The movie inspired a television series (1999). The television series was set in Glace Bay, on Cape Breton, Nova Scotia.
> 
> Chico was likely a Sable Island Pony.


I stand corrected! I didn't realize that requiring context was egregious on my part :wink: (Am being facetious, of course)


----------



## Back2Horseback

blue eyed pony said:


> b2h my filly has been washed twice in the time I've had her... whether a horse is washed all the time or not isn't a welfare/neglect thing!! My gelding gets hosed if he's really sweaty but he only gets a proper bath right before a show. Horse shampoo actually strips the oils from the coat so if your horse doesn't have rugs on or isn't kept in a stable, washing them is actually not a good thing unless they're REALLY muddy.
> 
> Most people think I must wash my horses all the time because they're SO shiny...


Actually, I hear you completely...I don't think bathing ANY animal to excess is necessary...my indoor only (except for daily walks and occasional "back yard play time" Chihuahua/Rat Terrier Mix gets literally two baths per year. She is ultra-short-haired (think TB), tri-colored with nearly all black hair on top, and is EXTREMELY shiny due to her very healthy diet. She never smells, and she gets itchy every year precisely at the start of winter and the start of summer, so she gets bathed in a soothing, anti-itch/oatmealish type dog shampoo and she has no more itching, she shines like crazy still and all is well...Shine comes from INSIDE, not outside, totally agreed!!:wink:

I was being rather tounge in cheek when writing that because it is literally at LEAST every other photo (Craigslist only, which is also funny) with a WET HORSE! IF NOT MORE OFTEN THAT THAT!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I saw a wet horse last night, I believe it was to show that he actually does stand for baths because he wasn't so shiny afterwards in the 2nd pic when he was about 70% dry.


----------



## Tux

Once I saw one with a picture of a horse with crazy swayback and untrimmed hooves labeled "Will trade for chainsaw."

It was removed several days later...


----------



## StrikinHigh

Tux said:


> Once I saw one with a picture of a horse with crazy swayback and untrimmed hooves labeled "Will trade for chainsaw."
> 
> It was removed several days later...


I saw an ad once that said they would trade a western saddle for a chainsaw... Wonder if it was the same person? Lol! 

More on topic, at the same time I also found an ad that said they would trade a horse (no picture) for any drivable car.


----------



## Sweeney Road

Back2Horseback said:


> I stand corrected! I didn't realize that requiring context was egregious on my part :wink: (Am being facetious, of course)


I know waaaaaayyyyyy too much esoteric stuff :lol: .

Seriously, as soon as I read that, I knew exactly what the writer was asking. Of course, it helps that some of my ancestors were coal miners and worked with pit ponies. Had more than one ancestor who died as a result of an accident incurred whilst working in the 'pit'.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Back2Horseback said:


> Have you guys noticed that, many times on Craigslist, the photo posted of the horse appears that it was taken IMMEDIATELY following either a bath or spray down; to the point where the horse is still WET? Do people do this to cause their horse to appear SHINIER? Or is this because they think it will proved that the horse really DOES "bathe, tie, clip, etc..."
> 
> Or perhaps, just possibly, with many of these poor guys and girls, they have been w/o a bath for SO long that to photograph them in that state would be tantamount to ridiculous, to the "person" posting the ad decides they had best bathe the poor beast. Heck, if this is the case, at LEAST the animal gets to be bathed out of the deal, even if likely NOT sold to someone who will love and care for him/her! :?


People get distracted by the "shiny" of a horse's wet coat and think "Ooooo...shiny pretty poneh!" and fail to notice any number of ofttimes serious conformation flaws. I've seen it happen on here, even. Someone quite a while back posted pics in the critique section of several fillies and colts they were considering as barrel prospects. Every single one of the horses was still wet from a bath/rinse in the photos (pics were from the breeder's site). The poster only saw the pretty colors and "shiny" coats, missing several major conformation flaws in each horse that took them out of the running as potential barrel horses. 

Also, everyone knows that a shiny horse is generally a healthy horse. By taking pics of the horse wet, the seller can create an artificial sense of health in the potential buyer's mind and have a greater chance of selling the horse. I tend to not even consider ads with a pic of the horse wet. I would prefer pics of the horse covered in mud to pics of a wet horse, to be quite frank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Totally agree^^ Def.prefer unbathed and heathy to freshly bathed, wet, & who knows what's wrong!

More interestingly, who are the people that cannot tell a WET horse from a SHINY, HEALTHY horse, and, more importantly, if I AM FAR FROM READY TO BUY A HORSE, what the heck are THEY doing possibly buying a horse, wet/shiny/or otherwise?? :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Sweeney Road said:


> I know waaaaaayyyyyy too much esoteric stuff :lol: .
> 
> Seriously, as soon as I read that, I knew exactly what the writer was asking. Of course, it helps that some of my ancestors were coal miners and worked with pit ponies. Had more than one ancestor who died as a result of an accident incurred whilst working in the 'pit'.


I am more and more mad at myself for posting my reaction to that
poster's quote! Apparently EVERYONE IN THE FREE WORLD KNOWS WHAT THAT AD WAS ABOUT, except THE PERSON WHO PUT IT UP, and me! Arghhhh! (hehe) :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol my 4yo dog has been bathed maybe twice in her life... she hates water  too hard to wash her, so I don't bother because she doesn't really need it.

But back on topic


----------



## Tux

Maybe it was...


----------



## Arksly

GREY TB MARE BRED TO GOLDEN AKHAL-TEKE STALLION - Edmonton Area Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Area

This one isn't really that bad but I like the third picture.. I think alot of mares would like to have legs there to hold up that belly!


-----
AMHA approx 30" pinto stallion 4 yrs old. - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

The huge font always bothers me in ads. I swear, in this case the font is bigger than the horse.

-----
4yr old palomino mare - Edmonton Area Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton Area


----------



## SRCM16

Has anyone else noticed that there are a lot of "kid safe" horses/ponies out there that are young (3-7 years old, sometimes older) with only a picture of a kid sitting on the horse while someone is leading it? Do they think that it proves to everyone their horse/pony is really as kid safe as they say it is? My favorite ones are the two year old stallions that are kid safe. Lol.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

*"Molly is a 26 yr old dunn quarter pony. Best for lead line or companion horse. Needs weight due to hen peck by other horses. Kids used to ride her all the time now due to sore legs from age she just stands. 800.00 obo"*










Nobody is going to pay $800 for a lame almost 30 y/o pony... I'm sorry, but absolutely not!


----------



## WesternTale

^ it so FLUFFFFFFYYYYY!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malice

Is it just me or does that pony look like it has cushings?


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Malice said:


> Is it just me or does that pony look like it has cushings?


Those were my exact thoughts.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

that poor pony =( it definitely looks like (untreated) cushings. I hope they drop the price and maybe someone will come and take care of her. she was probably an excellent babysitter before she went lame


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I'm considering emailing them, maybe they don't know about cushings. Maybe they'd be willing to give her to a rescue that can help her.


----------



## smrobs

That's also probably why she's lame...she's no doubt foundered frequently.


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ so true. Great/sad point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Trojan/Riddles,
I, too, agree a rescue would be a wonderful forever home/retirement option for this poor little girl...definitely email them if you can (?) A friend did that with a dog ad he saw recently and literally saved this poor, older Boxer mix from a very bad outcome (long story)...it really can help to do such! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

Just found this one, these kill me sometimes. That much for an unsound horse, but that can ride trails? Hmmm.

paint gelding

"For sale, 8 yr old 
15.3 grade paint gelding
not sound
trail horse only
very nice disposition"


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Sweeney Road said:


> I don't know...I knew exactly what the writer of the ad meant. I can't help answer the question, but I would imagine that if the right person was looking, that person would be able to at least let the ad writer know who to contact for further information about Chico.
> 
> The movie was based on a novel by Joyce Barkhouse. The movie inspired a television series (1999). The television series was set in Glace Bay, on Cape Breton, Nova Scotia.
> 
> Chico was likely a Sable Island Pony.


Ahahaha yeah  Thats where I live! LOLOL


----------



## Malice

4 yr old stud horse would like to trade
"We have a handsome 4 yr old stud. We got him for our *13 yr old* daughter.She is unable to ride him. We would like to trade him for a old gentle horse that she would be able to ride, ********** thank you. He is the black horse he must go to a good home ask for Sarah or Charles ".....
.....
.....
What were they_ thinking_?:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Malice said:


> 4 yr old stud horse would like to trade
> "We have a handsome 4 yr old stud. We got him for our *13 yr old* daughter.She is unable to ride him. We would like to trade him for a old gentle horse that she would be able to ride, ********** thank you. He is the black horse he must go to a good home ask for Sarah or Charles ".....
> .....
> .....
> What were they_ thinking_?:shock:


I think we need a name for people like this. "Black Stallion Syndrome." Yes, that's. It.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

What I don't get about this situation (& we see it sooo often, yes!) is that any horse owning/knowing adult KNOWS a 4 year old stud is, in 99.9% of cases, wrong for ANY young or non- advanced rider...thus, this smacks of a possibly spoiled, but at the very LEAST, far TOO MUCH holding CONTROLLING interest in the family unit/not in the role which any teen "should be", IMO--"convincing" her parents that this "puuurty poneh" is going to be just PERFECT for her! When did these things get left to the KID??

Do these parents complete NO RESEARCH prior to purchasing a 1200lb "pet" for their HOPEFULLY beloved daughter? When my kid, who is fifteen, wants to play a new sport/make ANY pricey purchase, his job is to compile pros and cons on whatever it is, "sell" me and his dad on why he thinks item/activity in question will benefit him....and do so long term, not for 3 minutes until he gets bored (so commonly the way kids can be these days) but months to years down the road! 

Then DH & I do our OWN RESEARCH if we are not well educated on the subject/sport/item he wants. While we do this, he WAITS. AND he works to start paying for said item. And after working hard, waiting a month or more, and IF STILL showing interest, then as long as it "works" for the family, we know he us "serious" enough to start looking to buy/join/etc...said item/sport/other.

Do the parents in these scenarios allow their kids to "take the reins"?? I wish I knew. Apparently, TRUE parenting is no longer "en vogue"! Pretty sad, for about a thousand reasons, but from the HORSE perspective, now this 4yo stud is moving homes again. At least in this case, these folks seem to "get" that it isn't HIS FAULT they picked a terrible match for their kid; certainly not all horses are that lucky. That's when it gets REALLY SAD....(sorry for the novel, guys).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

I know someone who keeps buying OTTB's for their daughter, who is 14 and never been taught to correctly collect a horse (just yanks them down into a false frame)... daughter has no say in the matter!


----------



## blue eyed pony

dp, but I found this just now...
Horse for sale : Miniature Horse

buckskin and white mini... buckskin? I think not! The "and white" is even debatable :/


----------



## Back2Horseback

blue eyed pony said:


> I know someone who keeps buying OTTB's for their daughter, who is 14 and never been taught to correctly collect a horse (just yanks them down into a false frame)... daughter has no say in the matter!


That is an equally crappy situation as the possible"kid-in-charge" scenario I alluded to above! Both for kid and horse. Still = cruddy choices being made by mom n dad! (someone should at least suggest lessons to parents of said kid-yanking-OTTB-into-frame (?). Ah, who knows, that's a whole different thread! ; 0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

ha yeah... I have said OTTB now, not MY horse but I'm riding her. Owner (teenager's mother) is trying to sell her for more than she's worth, and I basically offered to ride her to take her off owner's hands and put in some correct (hopefully!) education to make her worth what the owner is asking... I want this mare but sadly can't afford the price the owner wants.


----------



## Maple

blue eyed pony said:


> ha yeah... I have said OTTB now, not MY horse but I'm riding her. Owner (teenager's mother) is trying to sell her for more than she's worth, and I basically offered to ride her to take her off owner's hands and put in some correct (hopefully!) education to make her worth what the owner is asking... I want this mare but sadly can't afford the price the owner wants.


Then I'd hope your charging them for training her. If they didn't have you to fall back on, they would have to send her elsewhere and pay a pretty penny for it in order to get the horse to a standard that they can get the money they desire for her.


----------



## Maple

TrojanCowgirl said:


> *"Molly is a 26 yr old dunn quarter pony. Best for lead line or companion horse. Needs weight due to hen peck by other horses. Kids used to ride her all the time now due to sore legs from age she just stands. 800.00 obo"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to pay $800 for a lame almost 30 y/o pony... I'm sorry, but absolutely not!


I can't imagine anybody paying anything for that poor ol girl. Here's hoping they see sense and give her to somebody who will retire her and let her out to enjoy whats left of a life that has no doubt been led by kids yanking her mouth off and kickin her in the gut.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Maple said:


> Then I'd hope your charging them for training her. If they didn't have you to fall back on, they would have to send her elsewhere and pay a pretty penny for it in order to get the horse to a standard that they can get the money they desire for her.


Nope, I quite enjoy this mare so working with her is payment enough. Just wish her owner would drop the price to something I can afford...


----------



## Maple

blue eyed pony said:


> Nope, I quite enjoy this mare so working with her is payment enough. Just wish her owner would drop the price to something I can afford...


If you really want the mare, I'd suggest asking for either cash to school or or tell them you'll pay $XYZ for her. If they want to pay you to school her, then you'll be building up the money to put towards her while they wait on somebody to buy their overpriced horse. Thats just my way of thinkin anyway


----------



## blue eyed pony

I already offered to do it for nothing but once I've sold my filly I might make an offer... she won't be gone by then, I'm building her up slowly the right way and she's therefore not really going anywhere training wise. Not until her topline and condition have picked up some.


----------



## texasgal

bep .. thank you for caring enough about this mare to help her. In the short term it might look like you're helping the owner and not getting paid, but in the long run it's the mare that you are helping ..

Thank you.


----------



## Maple

Ah well, best of luck so!  I hope you get her.


----------



## blue eyed pony

TG, thank you  That's why I'm doing this.

Maple, thanks. I am in the market for a new horse, once I've sold my youngster, and this particular mare would be ideal. Perfect height, perfect age, nice colour, the most reliable mare I have ever met... ahhh to have the money her owners want!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter

I got one on myself. 
I posted a ad for a professional choice Air ride saddle pad. I put in good shape. Wow did i get some weird emails.
I got all the i want to meet you emails. and it was in the farm area.


----------



## BarrelWannabe

TrojanCowgirl said:


> *"Molly is a 26 yr old dunn quarter pony. Best for lead line or companion horse. Needs weight due to hen peck by other horses. Kids used to ride her all the time now due to sore legs from age she just stands. 800.00 obo"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is going to pay $800 for a lame almost 30 y/o pony... I'm sorry, but absolutely not!


If I had the means, I'd pay just to get her out of their. I'd try to talk 'em down, but if they were firm, i would take her anyway. 
Seeing her makes my heart hurt. She has that look that just screams 'I'm a lover, just get me out of here!' :-(


----------



## hisangelonly

NICE SORRELL GELDING

EX-PRISONER HORSE ALL HIS LIFE, BABY OR OLE MAN HORSE, BOMBPROOF, KID PROOF, CALL 254-709-3675 












haha love the wording, kid proof. i know what they mean it just sounds kind of funny.


----------



## hisangelonly

Gaited Paint Mare
another "completely safe" 3 year old. 
--------------
For your consideration is a super safe, sweet mare. Gypsy is a 3yr old an absolute sweetheart !!! I cant say enough good things about her. She is sound. Is kept barefoot with trims and worming every 6 weeks. Gypsy would be perfect as a horse to learn how to ride on. She is at the bottom of the pecking order and gets along fine with anyone. She rides western but can be saddled English and loves to be groomed. She is the same horse even if she has not been ridden in months. Perfect for little ones just learning. Her favorite gait is just to walk on a loose rein. I use a hackamore on her. Very light touch. She will stand tied. I am looking for a GOOD FOREVER HOME ONLY for her. Please email to set up an appt to come and see her. You will fall in love with this sweet girl !!! It is hard to find a horse like this. Safety is PRICELESS !


----------



## hisangelonly

**NEED A HORSE TRAINED OR RODE?**
haha wow. that is funny! I am glad people do this though (hopefully its the truth and not competition)
-------------
NEED A COLT TRAINED OR A HORSE RODE?? 

WELL CHAD JOHNSON IS NOT YOUR MAN. FIRST OFF HE DOES NOT DO WHAT HE SAYS HE WILL. SECOND HE DOES NOT BREAK OR TRAIN ANYTHING, JUST RIDES THE CRAP OUT OF THEM UNTIL THEY HAVE NO FIGHT LEFT, BUT DOESN'T TEACH THEM ANYTHING BESIDES *** WHOOPINS AND RIPPING ON THEIR MOUTH. THIRD YOU COULD SEND THE FATTEST HORSE TO HIM FOR A WEEK AND IT WOULD COME BACK SKINNY, (EVEN IF YOU SENT FEED). HE DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO FEED OR DOESN'T FEED. 
PLEASE DO NOT WASTE YOUR TIME ON A "BARGAIN" BECAUSE IT IS NOT WORTH YOUR HORSES CONDITION!! I KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE. 

DO NOT USE, LISTEN TO OR LET CHAD JOHNSON RIDE YOUR HORSES!!!


----------



## hisangelonly

horses
i really do believe this an ad from a killer buyer.
------------------
economy got you down and can't afford to feed your horses/cattle/goats let us take them off your hands for you.. We will not take any studs.. call or text 254-##### or 254-#### price depends of size/weight/condition 0-$300 for horses we will take any type of horse.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*This is just sad theres so many things wrong in the pic...*





I have three horses for sale. Horses are in good care but I can no longer afford to keep them. I have the beige female mom, a dark brown male horse that is one year old and a beige female horse that is only a couple of months old. 

Need to sell ASAP .. call or text (xxx)xxx-xxxx

I'm asking $1,300 for all three horses


----------



## Maple

hisangelonly said:


> Gaited Paint Mare
> another "completely safe" 3 year old.
> --------------
> For your consideration is a super safe, sweet mare. Gypsy is a 3yr old an absolute sweetheart !!! I cant say enough good things about her. She is sound. Is kept barefoot with trims and worming every 6 weeks. Gypsy would be perfect as a horse to learn how to ride on. She is at the bottom of the pecking order and gets along fine with anyone. She rides western but can be saddled English and loves to be groomed. She is the same horse even if she has not been ridden in months. Perfect for little ones just learning. Her favorite gait is just to walk on a loose rein. I use a hackamore on her. Very light touch. She will stand tied. I am looking for a GOOD FOREVER HOME ONLY for her. Please email to set up an appt to come and see her. You will fall in love with this sweet girl !!! It is hard to find a horse like this. Safety is PRICELESS !


 
I want to know at 3 years of age... when she was broke that they have left her off for MONTHS and been able to just hop on and go again? And how often then did a bit, throw her out and then did a bit more. 

I do understand that plenty of people break, school then leaving off to mature, but you wouldn't say you could leave them off and bring them in quiet... 

Before we got Simba I had an ad up looking for a quiet childrens pony.. somebody contacted me with a 3yo stud colt and another with a 2yo stud colt... yeah like that was going to happen...


----------



## dressagebelle

So here's one, just screaming "accidental pregnancy, didn't know that son would breed mom". Really, can't bear to separate them to the point that you are letting a STUD stay in the pasture with his mom, and by the looks of him, he's definitely old enough to breed. Would be surprised if she hasn't already gotten pregnant by him. If anyone can take the link, and post it so that you can see the pics and don't have to go to the link (as who knows how long it will be up) I'd appreciate it, can't figure it out myself.
2 green broke paint horses


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Within all the filth and rubble in that pic, I think I see the mare is tied to a post by a thin rope. Great idea with a youngster around who can trip on it. Look like they might be nice horses for someone to take and bring along properly.

Always amazes me, just how some people and in what conditions, some keep their horses. A few years ago, when my daughter and I were looking for horse property and facilities, it was shocking what we came across. 

Lizzie


----------



## tiffrmcoy

FeatheredFeet said:


> Within all the filth and rubble in that pic, I think I see the mare is tied to a post by a thin rope. Great idea with a youngster around who can trip on it. Look like they might be nice horses for someone to take and bring along properly.
> 
> Always amazes me, just how some people and in what conditions, some keep their horses. A few years ago, when my daughter and I were looking for horse property and facilities, it was shocking what we came across.
> 
> Lizzie



She is tied with a thin rope around around her neck. 

Here in Houston some people in the urban residential areas keep horses in their backyards and its completely legal and you also see a lot of horses kept in metal junk yards with scrap metal and junk cars laying everywhere but I agree with you it is sad to see some of the places people keep their horses.


----------



## hisangelonly

16 Hands Dun Gelding
He has coffins...and needs groceries.
-----------------
11 yr old Gelding TB/cross. He is 16 hands tall. He is a great trail horse. He just likes to go faster than my other horses that are a lot shorter. He has an excellent handle. He is a Dun. He has a current coffins. Just too many to feed that I not using. Call (817) 925-3538 for more details


----------



## hisangelonly

gentle grey gelding
the kid on his back has no smile on his face. maybe because he is not trotting? haha. And I think the kid may have outgrown the little pony in that one picture..
-----------

Good riding gelding. Gentle, easy going and husband friendky. Goose is fun to ride, with a sweet slow collected trot that puts a smile on your face, Although gentle, he might be too much for total beginners Goose has a sweet short lope, good handle and looks so classy as he prances around. He's big(over 15.3hh) friendly, easy to catch, and 9yrs old *Breed:* Paint
*Gender*: Gelding
*Birth Date*: Jan 1, 2002

*Call Rick at: 214-802-0214 *
More information at: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-589464


----------



## hisangelonly

WHITE HORSE
I dont like these ads you can barely read. It's like everything they type is a question.
------------------
HI WE ARE LOOKING FOR A WHITE MARE OR GELDING ? 15 HH TALL MUST BE BROKE ? THIS HORSE IS FOR A CHURSE FOR KIDS TO RIDE WITH HELP AND TAKE PIC ON SO IT MUST BE A REHOME HORSE OR A DONATION ? WE CAN AND WILL TAKE GOOD CARE OF IT GOD BLESS YOU ? 903-461-4199


----------



## ChrisDocter

Anyone else wanna smack that kid and tell him to sit up straight? 
I do have a completely non sarcastic question though. I know very little about paints, what markings, genetics a horse needs to have to be qualified as one, etc. I didn't know that a solid grey could be a paint...I have heard of breeding stock paints, but I've only seen chestnuts and bays that were called breeding stock. Is it typical to have solid GREY paints? Like I said, a completely non sarcastic question, just curious.


----------



## hisangelonly

Nice 3 Year Old Dash for Cash/Colonel Freckles Mare
that halter is going to slip off her head. And I know she's only 3 years old, but dang she is downhill (or it is a very bad camera angle.). 
--------------------
Dashs Season Finale #5258285 AQHA - Sophie is a registered quarter horse with Dash For Cash, First Down Dash, and Colonel Freckles on papers. She is only about 14hh with a nice compact body, would make a nice barrel horse. She is not broke, but would be easy to get started, hand raised, leads, loads, stands for farrier. She is Bay with a white star, 2200

715-1757


----------



## hisangelonly

ChrisDocter said:


> Anyone else wanna smack that kid and tell him to sit up straight?
> I do have a completely non sarcastic question though. I know very little about paints, what markings, genetics a horse needs to have to be qualified as one, etc. I didn't know that a solid grey could be a paint...I have heard of breeding stock paints, but I've only seen chestnuts and bays that were called breeding stock. Is it typical to have solid GREY paints? Like I said, a completely non sarcastic question, just curious.


I have no idea. I suppose if they have two APHA parents? But I am not sure how common it is. I have never had to deal with APHA. And yes the kid slouching was bothering me. lol I wanna tape a board to his back.


----------



## hisangelonly

Here is another solid grey paint

Beautiful Solid Grey Paint Mare! She is super dosile! She loads, ties, baths ect. She's is broke but hasn't been ridden much, we're working on freshening her up! Would make a great kids horse with a little more work, she definitely has the right personality for it! She could really do anything, would even be a great broodmare addition!*Breed:* Paint
*Gender*: Mare
*Birth Date*: Apr 4, 2007

*Call at 512-844-1553 *
More information at: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-589204


----------



## hisangelonly

The first picture looks evil haha. the evil eye!



Jewell is an 18hand, 13 year old registered mare. She is a wonderful carriage horse. I have used her the past year at Garrison Gardens, but I decided to sell my carriage and I no longer need her. She also rides. And as you can tell she is beautiful. No vices, great with the farrier, and great temperament. You won't be disappointed. I am also including my almost new biothane harness, which is a 825 value. I don't respond to emails. You can call me at nine03 two44 fiveIfive2


----------



## tiffrmcoy

ChrisDocter said:


> Anyone else wanna smack that kid and tell him to sit up straight?
> I do have a completely non sarcastic question though. I know very little about paints, what markings, genetics a horse needs to have to be qualified as one, etc. I didn't know that a solid grey could be a paint...I have heard of breeding stock paints, but I've only seen chestnuts and bays that were called breeding stock. Is it typical to have solid GREY paints? Like I said, a completely non sarcastic question, just curious.



My boyfriend owns a registered APHA and hes a solid gray when hes wet or sweaty you can see his spots on his skin.


----------



## hisangelonly

Grulla horse for sale
Is it really necessary or smart to tie your green broke horse's reins to the cinch? Really?




I am selling my grulla filly she is a young 4 year old she has papers. I was starting to brake her when she turned 3. She has had some round pen work and has had a saddle on but that is it. She loads in a trailer and hauls stands tied at the trailer. I have to many horses and don't have the time to brake her anymore I need her gone. She is foundation breed. Her registered name is Burning Up Starlight. Call or text for more info 817-240-6899


----------



## hisangelonly

Great a Spoted quarter horse. And he's neutered! Oh wait according to these people the horse is an "it". I dont like it when people refer to a horse as an "it". 
------
*Sale a Beautiful Spoted Quarter Horse - $2500 (Royse City Tx)*

Date: 2012-06-26, 3:11PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

 
Good for "Coliaderas" Mexican rodeo competetions!
Or any rodeo
My little 5 year old son rides it himself
He is a very nice and playfull horse
He is trained to laydown off the horse
He is Nutered
He is only 4 years old
Planning on saleing it for 2500$
Contact me at:972-639-4086


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy shanks on that bit, Batman!

And yes, grey paints (breeding stock or patterned) aren't all that rare. Just run a Google image search. You'll come up with a ton of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChrisDocter

^^^I agree with you about the shanks on that bit...and I don't know if I would describe the look on that horse's face as "playful" but that's just me. Thanks for the info on the breeding stock grey paints guys. Like I said, I've just never come across one. Though, now I will be on the look out. Learn something new every day.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ChrisDocter said:


> ^^^I agree with you about the shanks on that bit...and I don't know if I would describe the look on that horse's face as "playful" but that's just me. Thanks for the info on the breeding stock grey paints guys. Like I said, I've just never come across one. Though, now I will be on the look out. Learn something new every day.


You've probably seen them before, but thought it was just a grey QH. Heck, BS paints get mistaken for QHs all the time because the two breeds are so closely related.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChrisDocter

big and fast cowhorse deluxe

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
7 year old big (16.1) red thoroughbred gelding. Gentle enough for intermediate kids (just too much horse for a beginner), tough enough for a cowboy! Hated the track, loves cows! I bought him as my cowhorse this spring, and he's been awesome. Goes all day, and will really track a cow. Fast but not ridiculously hot. Ridden in all kinds of terrain, mountains, brush, etc, also been ridden a bunch in the arena. Previous owner has started a little roping off him- but I don't rope at all, so can't personally say that i have. Rides well alone or with others. Bareback or saddled (western, I don't ride english) Not spooky, doesn't buck, rear, etc. Friendly and easy to catch, but not rude or pushy. Trailers, shoes, ties- but does sometimes set back. Can be a little exciteable at first, nothing terrible .... just fidgits and wants to GO. Calm and rides nice on a loose rein once he's worked some. Very well bred fellow (not that big a deal on a gelding, but figured I'd mention it). 
This guy is up for sale because A) the little mare I was breaking this spring is ready to go work now and I really don't need 2 cowhorses for my 1 rearend, and B) I just got dumped off (a different) horse and broke my collarbone, putting me out of work for a few weeks .... so need the $$ right at the moment! Asking $1600 but will entertain offers if gone by the weekend. Call/text/email (970)529-6480 









 

 



Really, This was the best picture the guy could come up with?


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ Yes, we all know horses poop, all the time, and at importune times, occasionally! MOST OF US probably couldn't care less that a horse poops (unless he ISN'T POOPING; i.e. he is ill, and then it's ALL WE CARE ABOUT!)...however, AGREED that the BEST sale photo they could get was one immediately following the poop leaving his body (tail STILL UP, PILE by hind end??)...& that is the nicest thing I can say about this poor fellow... :0( While photo makes me want to buy him and rescue him from his life...it appears to suck badly for him! :0(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

hisangelonly said:


> Here is another solid grey paint


Paint is a breed, not a colour. Pinto is a colour, not a breed. A horse can be a solid Paint, as long as they are registered with the APHA. A pinto can be any breed, with white markings.


----------



## Haileyyy

Horse Wanted
This one isn't hilarious I just thought how specific it was, was kinda of funny considering $300 are here wont get you too much.

White Quarter Horse
I am not a color expert, but isn't this horse a perlino? Also, is it a mare or gelding? All of the angles make it hard to tell, and the ad is pretty vague.

I also found another ad selling a grade "female stud colt" for "$500 or a well broke horse" but it was a while ago so no link.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Came across this one this morning



> Registered Morgan Horse, Black with star and two hind socks 14.3 hands, sired by 5 time GN reining champion Winter Moon Phenomenon and out of a good old Pinehaven bred mare. This gelding is broke for an intermediate rider and has been working on competative trail and basic dressage this spring. He is very bold going over obstacles and through rough terrain out on the trail. We are working on finese on man-made obstacles and he is getting better every day (gate, side-pass, carrying things, etc.). He has wonderful fluid gates that would do well in the dressage ring. *He was judge two weeks ago for the first time by a dressage judge on basic test and scored a 71*! She thought he showed tremendous promise in that discipline! He is still green on his canter, but is coming along well. He would be best suited for a well-schooled teen or adult rider. Not for novice riders or smaller children! He is sensative and still needs finish training.


Hmmmm Basic Dressage?


----------



## Chiilaa

Haileyyy said:


> White Quarter Horse
> I am not a color expert, but isn't this horse a perlino? Also, is it a mare or gelding? All of the angles make it hard to tell, and the ad is pretty vague.


Probably a cremello. Looks too pale to be perlino, and not enough variation between body colour and mane/tail colour.


----------



## SRCM16

Not necessarily dumb, but I hate when people try to make/get back what money they have into their horse. Just because you have that much money in doesn't mean the horse is worth that much. 

Yearling blue and white mini horse | North Danville VT 05819 | Classified Detail | Uncle Henry's

" Yearling blue and white mini horse colt I have around 1500 in him just want to make sure he has a good home. good with feet. also clips with ease. "


----------



## New_image

Wow...........







tiffrmcoy said:


> *This is just sad theres so many things wrong in the pic...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have three horses for sale. Horses are in good care but I can no longer afford to keep them. I have the beige female mom, a dark brown male horse that is one year old and a beige female horse that is only a couple of months old.
> 
> Need to sell ASAP .. call or text (xxx)xxx-xxxx
> 
> I'm asking $1,300 for all three horses


----------



## Back2Horseback

This one is truly heartbreaking. It makes me nauseated. If the "owners" are content with them living in these awful circumstances, what other terrible things are they subjecting their horses to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom

Paint Horse for sale. His name is Apache. *He is a great horse for bronc (if you want him for that) He has been rode several times on trails*.* I would not want him to go to any children*. The only reason why we are selling him is because we have too many and he doesnt get rode very much anymore. We are asking 250.00 or best offer. You can call 270-931-0810 for any questions. 









 

 

Sometimes they just leave me speechless... :-(


----------



## Misty'sGirl

^ Check out his withers! I thought it was the way he was standing but in the other pic they're the same. His conformation is horrific, poor boy  I desperately hope someone kind gets him and treats him properly.


----------



## WSArabians

This:

Wanted: help to handle newborn Filly - Alberta Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Alberta Canada.

You want KIDS to come out and work with an unhandled foal in the pasture full of horses?! 

*headesk*


----------



## WSArabians

This is how you advertise a stallion? Honestly... 

FOR BREEDING - Saskatchewan Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Saskatchewan


----------



## dressagebelle

That poor baby is going to be one messed up horse if the owner is willing to leave all the basic beginning training work in the hands of kids, especially at such an impressionable age. And I'm just envisioning "friendly" herd being more of a knock you down trying to get the treats out of your pocket herd. If you don't have time for your horse, why are you even breeding?

I see so many ads for stallions on craigslist, where the photos are far away, horse is in a field, covered in mud, no nice conformation shots, not a whole lot if any showing, just "hey got a stallion, he's cute, kinda sweet, you should breed". If you are gonna advertise a stallion, pedigree, conformation pictures, professional pictures, show records ect., not just a half crap photo snapped while doing chores around the barn.


----------



## WSArabians

dressagebelle said:


> That poor baby is going to be one messed up horse if the owner is willing to leave all the basic beginning training work in the hands of kids, especially at such an impressionable age. And I'm just envisioning "friendly" herd being more of a knock you down trying to get the treats out of your pocket herd. If you don't have time for your horse, why are you even breeding?
> 
> I see so many ads for stallions on craigslist, where the photos are far away, horse is in a field, covered in mud, no nice conformation shots, not a whole lot if any showing, just "hey got a stallion, he's cute, kinda sweet, you should breed". If you are gonna advertise a stallion, pedigree, conformation pictures, professional pictures, show records ect., not just a half crap photo snapped while doing chores around the barn.


That's pretty much exactly what I told her in the email I replied with. I mean... Common sense, right? 

Stallion ads always make me laugh. I see SO many horrible ones. 
I'm not the greatest at ads, but I think I did alright by my two boys:

Regional Champion Arabian Stallion at stud! 2 for 1 Breedings! - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

Introducing to Canada - GLF Magical Khascade! - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

Love the looks of your avatar horse!


----------



## Maple

I flitter about on donedeal almost daily... and am never suprised by the amount of stupid ads. Now, in fairness alot of the ads would be fine if the seller had the ability to put together a sentence and spell some of the words right. 

THE SNAKE FOR SALE for sale in Dublin - DoneDeal.ie

Dear seller: Your main photo is missing half the horses head. Also photos of your horse tied incredibly short to a wall isn't that appealing.

hores for sale in Kildare : €2,000 - DoneDeal.ie

Dear seller: It is a horse not a hores. Also, if it were a much loved family pet I would have used a title of with a bit more detail.. afterall, I am in the Horses section of donedeal already. 

Potential Broodmare or point to pointer. for sale in Cork : €1,000 - DoneDeal.ie

Dear seller: WHY must you want to breed from that? There is nothing in her pedigree going back to her 4th dam to really really warrant covering her. There is a big possibility that the foal would just add to unwanted horses that will never sell for racing due to a rubbish pedigree. You haven't even included a picture of the horse for all we know her legs are on backwards. She ran in one race, as have many many other horses, find her a different career path please.

Thoroughbred for sale in Meath - DoneDeal.ie

I know JP McManus is quite possibly one of the richest men in Ireland.. but I don't think he's rich from spendin €43k on coal. 

Mare pony Cheap!!! for sale in Kerry : €180 - DoneDeal.ie

I'm somewhat perplexed as to her not in foal or having a foal, but in the three photos there is a youngster attached to her hip. I know.. it may be off somebody else and I don't know it's age... BUT I just find it slightly odd. 

15 hands chestnut mare for sale in Cavan : €800 - DoneDeal.ie

This has got to be the darkest shade of chesnut I've ever seen!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Because most 10-month-old colts are good for kids if they've been handled enough, just yours hasn't been, which makes him unsuitable for kids. *facepalm*

2011 Miniature Horse


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Because most 10-month-old colts are good for kids if they've been handled enough, just yours hasn't been, which makes him unsuitable for kids. *facepalm*
> 
> 2011 Miniature Horse


It's actually kinda smart that they put that in there, lol! I know someone who bought their 3 year old son a 6 month old colt and let him ride him. The kid is almost 4 (maybe 4 now) and he still rides him. Some people just don't know better or don't want to listen to good advice. *shakes head*


----------



## lucky2008

Chiilaa said:


> Probably a cremello. Looks too pale to be perlino, and not enough variation between body colour and mane/tail colour.


Its a cremello since it says it has 2 blue eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

lucky2008 said:


> Its a cremello since it says it has 2 blue eyes
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am aware of that. Perlinos have two blue eyes too though. As do some horses with splashed white or with frame. But doubtless you knew that too.


----------



## Maple

Anybody else think this ad is fake? I have the feeling the photo is robbed from somewhere... and selling her because she kicked and killed a dog?? I wouldn't be running out to buy something that kicks.

Mare 300 for sale in Tipperary : €300 - DoneDeal.ie










Black beauty is my wondurful 5 yr auld mare. I broke her 3 years ago and she ain't looked back. She's great on the big roads and isn't afraid of the trucks.
I have to sell her as the missus is upset she kicked the dog and killed her.
First 300 and take it away she's yours.
Ring anytime


----------



## Chiilaa

I had a Shetland that killed dogs. He was fine with any other animal, but have a dog anywhere near him, and he would go through fences to get to it.


----------



## smrobs

^^Agreed, there are lots of horses that kill dogs and 9 times out of 10, it is the dog's fault for harassing the horse. My gray horse will kill a dog if he's given the chance, but I wouldn't trade him for all the money in the world. 

I wouldn't hesitate to buy that horse if she truly was as nice as they claim. I also don't really have much problem believing that hubby is having to sell the mare because wifey's poor widdle doggie got killed. Spouses can make folks do lots of things they really don't want to just to keep the peace in the marriage.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yet another young greenbroke pony that people apparently think would be great for the "youth rider." *facepalm*

Beautiful Welsh Pony Mare


----------



## smrobs

C'mon Drafty, don't you know _anything_? She's a _pony_, so of course she's perfect for a kid rider...and she doesn't really need to be trained....SHE'S A PONY! For heaven's sake.

:rofl:


----------



## Misty'sGirl

smrobs, you took the words right out of my mouth! lol


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yet another young greenbroke pony that people apparently think would be great for the "youth rider." *facepalm*
> 
> Beautiful Welsh Pony Mare



Once I get settled I just might go for a horse like that one, maybe that one. I want a project horse, lol!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> C'mon Drafty, don't you know _anything_? She's a _pony_, so of course she's perfect for a kid rider...and she doesn't really need to be trained....SHE'S A PONY! For heaven's sake.
> 
> :rofl:


How silly of me. Don't know where my mind was. :?


----------



## blush

*headdesk*

HORSES AND TRAILOR FOR RENT - Calgary Pets & Animals - Kijiji Calgary Canada.

"HORSES AND GEAR FOR RENT , $1500 A WEEK PER HORSE OR $250 A DAY, CAN DROP OFF MUST HAVE SOME EXPERIENCE, CAN PROVIDE HANDLER, MUST HAVE OWN INSURANCE OR SIGN WAIVER. THESE ARE CANADIAN QUARTER HORSES. PLEASE CALL FOR BOOKING"

...guess over here in Canada we're shrinking our QH's into Shetlands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lauryn Fearless

blush said:


> *headdesk*
> 
> HORSES AND TRAILOR FOR RENT - Calgary Pets & Animals - Kijiji Calgary Canada.
> 
> "HORSES AND GEAR FOR RENT , $1500 A WEEK PER HORSE OR $250 A DAY, CAN DROP OFF MUST HAVE SOME EXPERIENCE, CAN PROVIDE HANDLER, MUST HAVE OWN INSURANCE OR SIGN WAIVER. THESE ARE CANADIAN QUARTER HORSES. PLEASE CALL FOR BOOKING"
> 
> ...guess over here in Canada we're shrinking our QH's into Shetlands.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


FAIL with a side of EPIC... :clap:


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

LOL! $1500/wk? This better be a good show horse! Seriously!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

_"GOOD FOR BREEDING BECAUSE HE HAS VERY TALENTED FAMILY HISTORY"_
uhm no hes good lookin but no
AQHA GRAY STALLION FOR BREEDING

yet another 4 year old bombproof kids horse -_- .. 4yr old bombproof kids horse

Would love for one decent photo of the whole horse! Looks like she'd be a decent little mare if I could see her entirely
4 year old QH mare

So lemme get this right you want someone to pay you 1500 for a 21 yr old horse that has hardly been worked in 8-10yrs and needs bute if worked hard?
hmm... 
older Quarter horse

uhm what?? So dad was a sperm doner, lady doesn't know how to train yet shes on him in one and a kid is on him in another?! 
Arabian race horse

nope not rare definitely looks light bay or buckskin possibly?
Rare Chestnut Leopard Appy 10 year old 15.3 hand gelding

uhm wth does he have in this poor fillys mouth and he looks all up in her mouth too poor thing! 
2year filly

another beginner safe 4 yr old
beginner safe pinto gelding

ok ill stop now haha


----------



## dressagebelle

Ok, so the AQHA stallion, really, cute enough horse, but the ad makes little sense, and gave no redeeming qualities that would warrant him being breeding material. The Arabian horse, I'm not even going to touch that one, not sure why the person has horses in the first place. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Appy isn't a leopard appy, he's a blanket Appy, maybe varnish, and definitely not chestnut, either bay or buckskin. I love how people put RARE in the ad even if the horse is totally a run of the mill 20 like horses are for sale on same site, just to generate more interest. As for the filly, he's got her in a gag hackamore type of bit, not sure what exactly the contraption is around her body, nor what it is that he's doing with her that requires said equipment, and such a huge bit for such a young green horse. Would love to take her just to give her a better start, so she doesn't get ruined by the guy. People are crazy lol. But hey, I mean whyforevernot can a 4 year old be a bombproof kids horse I mean come on, its so calm and quiet, must be a kids horse (extreme sarcasm).


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I like the App  Nice jump!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I will say I have seen the bit thats in that fillys mouth used on more advanced horses but I would never put it on one so young and with a guy with such rough hands.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Ray MacDonald said:


> I like the App  Nice jump!


I liked him to (im not an english rider though) hah but for owning a horse that long you should be correct on his pattern and color.

Sorry for the double post! :/


----------



## SRCM16

BarrelracingArabian said:


> yet another 4 year old bombproof kids horse -_- .. 4yr old bombproof kids horse


" Nice feet. Only needed trimming once in the past *year*. " 

:shock: All I can say is WOW.


----------



## GiftedGlider

Beautiful, Quick and Snappy Barrel Racing Mare!

_Beautiful, Quick and Snappy Barrel Racing Mare! - *$15000* (Wadsworth, OH)

Date: 2012-06-24, 5:05PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Reduced Price!! 
Hello, my name is Samantha and I am selling a bay thoroughbred mare. Her name is Jodi and she is seven years old. She loves to be around people and loves the attention. She has a willing attitude to try new things. She obeys all of your commands and is a fast learner. I have trained her to do barrel racing and pole bending. She has come along well. I have taken her to shows and she does a terrific job. I have not had a bad run on her. She listens to all commands and leg pressure. She is a beautiful mover and is very light in the mouth. She responds to the voice command "whoa". She does lateral movements, backs up, moves her hind end, and front end. She does roll backs smoothly. She has been trail ridden and does a fantastic job. She crosses through creeks, walks over logs, and walks over bridges. She longes and gets along great with other horses. You do not need to longe her before you ride. She ties, clips, loads, stands for farrier, and bathes great. She is utd on shots, worming, farrier, and teeth. I am asking $15,000 Or Best Offer! Come and Check this Mare Out! If you have any other questions please don't hesitate to ask. You can call me at (330) 6 nine 0- two 7 five 1. If I don't answer please leave me a message and I will return your call as soon as I can. Thank you for looking. Samantha

For more photos and videos please go to these websites:

http://s723.photobucket.com/albums/ww232/cherokee11/Jodi/

cherokee1011's channel - YouTube _

Now maybe if she had some awesome times but from the video my guess she isnt even a D1. $15,000 is a little steep for my budget!


----------



## hisangelonly

2 year old thoroughbred cross
Because that is the best pictures they can get to advertise their horse.
-------------------------
I am moving and do not have a place to keep this horse. He is halter broke. Leads well, stands for the farrier and loads well. He is not registered. $500.00 OBO. Would like to find him a home by 7/7/12 as I will be moving next week. 

Cash only please.


----------



## hisangelonly

Could use some groceries poor guy. I hope they arent riding him too hard in that condition.
-------------------


i have a 12 year old grey ranch gelding for sale. He has a lot of cow in him. He i very very fast, you can rope off of him. He would make a good roping horse. He is not for a beginner but he doesnt have bad habits. He stands to be groomed, trimmed, sprayed, bathed. He loads and trailers. Catch anywhere. no bad habits. great color. great roping prospect
text, reply, or call
90three nine 7 five 2 six 8 two


----------



## hisangelonly

Short and simple. lol.
---------------------
*horse (Fannin Co.)*

Date: 2012-07-04, 10:46AM CDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]


Broke ,woreout cowboy looking for broke woreout horse.


----------



## hisangelonly

Would anybody here like a baby by this um..."proven" stud? lol. I think I would geld him. 
-----------------------
AQHA Horse... Make Offer - $4000 (collin county)
Date: 2012-07-03, 12:45PM CDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]


Mr Oogie Boogie Man- is a 2007 Stud thats 15.1 hands tall with 15 days of riding. On his fourth ride I started him out of the round pen and we rode down the road. Hes like an old gelding! he has lots of potential to do what ever you want!! Keep him a stud and breed and work him or geld him and put him to work he can do either one. With more riding he would a make great family/ trail horse or could do barrels/roping with his long deep stride. I only broke him this year do to the fact he was a slow grower, due to being bottle raised. He is no puppy like a lot of bottle raised foals turn out to be, he knows hes a horse and knows to respect humans. 

I will geld him if you want with confirmation of purchase.........

This is an increddable hores with a long life ahead of him!! Get him now and train him your way. 
He is a proven sire of a colt and filly both big beautiful foals , easy to work with and train. 

for more info please email me and ill give you my phone number so we can talk!!


----------



## hisangelonly

"He has blue eyes, therefore he MUST be bred immediately!" Also why would you own a stallion and be breeding if you don't even know how to fix simple problems?
----------------
*MUST SELL NOW! 7 yr old TWH/QH/Paint SSHBEA Registered Stallion - $800 (Comanche, TX)*

Date: 2012-07-02, 8:06PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


MUST SELL IMMEDIATELY!!

Flashy 7 year old Tennessee Walking Horse/Paint Quarter Horse Stallion ... Both blue eyes ... 
very good temperament ... Registered with SSHBEA ... $800 OBO ... 
Must sell quickly ... Throws beautiful one or both Blue eyed babies ... 
Chocolate and White "T" shaped blaze face; chestnut head and ears with chestnut extending onto neck; remainder of body is white...
Baron's Old Stud Leroy... out of prize winning Trey's Red Baron and Pride's Trey Boy ... 
Needs consistency and a firm hand ... 
*The only issue we've found that he has is that when we're about to mount him, he starts walking forward, and I do not know how to break him of that... 
*Has never bitten or kicked or acted mean in any way... 
Please email or call three2fivefour5oneseven3fivesix...NO TEXTING... email or call only please... serious inquiries only please...
We're located in Comanche, Texas...
Thank you!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

hisangelonly said:


> "He has blue eyes, therefore he MUST be bred immediately!" Also why would you own a stallion and be breeding if you don't even know how to fix simple problems?
> ----------------
> *MUST SELL NOW! 7 yr old TWH/QH/Paint SSHBEA Registered Stallion - $800 (Comanche, TX)*
> 
> Date: 2012-07-02, 8:06PM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> MUST SELL IMMEDIATELY!!
> 
> Flashy 7 year old Tennessee Walking Horse/Paint Quarter Horse Stallion ... Both blue eyes ...
> very good temperament ... Registered with SSHBEA ... $800 OBO ...
> Must sell quickly ... Throws beautiful one or both Blue eyed babies ...
> Chocolate and White "T" shaped blaze face; chestnut head and ears with chestnut extending onto neck; remainder of body is white...
> Baron's Old Stud Leroy... out of prize winning Trey's Red Baron and Pride's Trey Boy ...
> Needs consistency and a firm hand ...
> *The only issue we've found that he has is that when we're about to mount him, he starts walking forward, and I do not know how to break him of that...
> *Has never bitten or kicked or acted mean in any way...
> Please email or call three2fivefour5oneseven3fivesix...NO TEXTING... email or call only please... serious inquiries only please...
> We're located in Comanche, Texas...
> Thank you!


Yeash! Id hate to think what would happen if these people ever got ahold of a stud with more dangerous habits...
Hed make a cute gelding tho!


----------



## hisangelonly

Yes a very adorable gelding. If they had a worse stud someone would die lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908

Didn't get a pic - but saw an ad for a "well-broke" two year old complete with pictures of the 14 hand bay with 3 year old kid on his back - no helmet or parent in the picture, and the second picture had a 1 year old baby in a stroller~!! in the horse's pen with no halter on the horse and no adult anywhere to be seen!!! 

Seriously how f$%^n stupid does someone have to be to have a baby in a horse's pen in a stroller???


----------



## hisangelonly

That's crazy. Especially with a yearling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue

Ace80908 said:


> Didn't get a pic - but saw an ad for a "well-broke" two year old complete with pictures of the 14 hand bay with 3 year old kid on his back - no helmet or parent in the picture, and the second picture had a 1 year old baby in a stroller~!! in the horse's pen with no halter on the horse and no adult anywhere to be seen!!!


That's beyond stupid! That's scary!


----------



## WSArabians

hisangelonly said:


> Short and simple. lol.
> ---------------------
> *horse (Fannin Co.)*
> 
> Date: 2012-07-04, 10:46AM CDT
> Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> Broke ,woreout cowboy looking for broke woreout horse.


Bahahaha!! That's awesome!


----------



## Haileyyy

QH MARE

This is the first one I have seen with a wolf picture lol.


----------



## Back2Horseback

^^Re: wolf pic ad above...Wondering what color "almost a chestnut" is? A peanut? 

And, "you want" have problems?...buy his horse!! Um, no thanks, I think I'm okay with the "difficulties" I'm already experiencing...don't WANT more problems at this point!! Bawahahawahaw!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

Beginner safe QH

The rider in the ad really doesn't know how to ride. Because of that he must be beginner safe


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

> Awesome AQHA. Mare, 1996 model....


LOL! As if she's a car?


----------



## GiftedGlider

ThePonyWrangler said:


> Beginner safe QH
> 
> The rider in the ad really doesn't know how to ride. Because of that he must be beginner safe


Go to the equine now ad and look at their farm. 
"Company / Facility: Jt Farms - JT Farms *fresh meat* and produce!" Uh Oh :shock:


----------



## Oldhorselady

Red Roan Gelding - Bomb proof!

15.7hh!


----------



## hisangelonly

ThePonyWrangler said:


> Beginner safe QH
> 
> The rider in the ad really doesn't know how to ride. Because of that he must be beginner safe


My goodness that saddle is kind of small for her. Is that a tie down I see on that horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Oldhorselady said:


> Red Roan Gelding - Bomb proof!
> 
> 15.7hh!


How do you measure a horse and get that? I wonder lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Reg. Black Mustang Mare (Broke)
that is the strangest black horse I have ever seen lol. Well in the picture of her brand she looks black but the other pictures are definitely brown..
-----------
We bought this mare last year for my kids to ride. She is a registered mustang with the brand on her neck. She is broke and was owned previously by a well know trainer who did the mustang shows. In short, my kids dont ride her enough and we have enough yard ornaments to deal with. 800.00 obo this is well below what we gave for her last year. 

I would consider trading for a nice broke grey gelding who can do some work that we can all enjoy. Needs to get along with other horses well. I would also consider trading for farm related items, trailers, 4 wheeler, 


email or call 817733719five


----------



## hisangelonly

Black Quarter Horse
And she is $3000 because....?
------------------------------
Black quarter horse for sale.
Father: Champion roper
Mother: Champion Barrel racer.
Stout Philly and Tall. Great For Breeding.


----------



## hisangelonly

AQHA BLACK STALLION
Someone Please explain to me why this horse is $11,000. He isnt even broke. Not proven. Nothing. 
------------------------
2010 AQHA BLACK STALLION. COLOR TESTED. HOMOZYGOUS BLACK. COAL BLACK. STARTED UNDER SADDLE. NICE MOVER AND GOOD MINDED. WOULD BE AN ASSET TO ANY PROGRAM. REGISTERED NAME IS SNICKEL FRITZ FLIP. PLEASE CALL 940-634-0297 $11,000


----------



## hisangelonly

Paint overo stallion
perfectly comformed lol
------------------------

Perfectly conformed, super attitude, well mannered, impeccable pedigree, multiple champions on his papers. Still a stallion but can make him a gelding if you prefer. He has had tons of groundwork and been sat on but is not broke yet. Update: He was ridden today and he did amazing! Never bucked, basically just stood there and then walked around like he had been doing it his whole life. He will make an amazing gelding and he already is an amazing stallion. He is the grandson of Mighty Awesome, high point champion producer. His name is This Kids An All Star. Sire is All Star Kid. He also has Coolest and Mighty Awesome on his papers. Price is $2500 for this amazing young stallion.*Breed:* Paint
*Gender*: Stallion
*Birth Date*: May 9, 2009

*Call Krista at: 214-681-1306 *
More information at: http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-585759





Location: Eufaula
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3077291177



Copyright © 2012 craigslist, inc.
terms of use
privacy policy
feedback forum


----------



## Critter sitter

Filly Horse, AQHA

selling weaners hmmm that made me giggle!!

cute filly though I feel bad for her.


----------



## ChrisDocter

^^^ Geld Geld Geld!!!!!


----------



## ChrisDocter

ChrisDocter said:


> ^^^ Geld Geld Geld!!!!!


Was supposed to be for the one above the weanlings, sorry!


----------



## Chiilaa

hisangelonly said:


> My goodness that saddle is kind of small for her. Is that a tie down I see on that horse?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks like draw reins to me.


----------



## WSArabians

ChrisDocter said:


> ^^^ Geld Geld Geld!!!!!


I completely second that notion. Good lord...


----------



## WSArabians

So, this is a exactly a true horse per say but.... I'd say it's just a TAD overpriced. o_0

Bronze Arabian Horse Sculpture - British Columbia Collectibles For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia Canada.


----------



## pepsipop

Originally Posted by blue eyed pony:
Nope, I quite enjoy this mare so working with her is payment enough. Just wish her owner would drop the price to something I can afford...

People abuse people like you. If you stopped riding pony the price will drop to something you can afford. Or as said charge the people they are exploiting you cause they wont give you commision when horse is sold
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

pepsipop said:


> Originally Posted by blue eyed pony:
> Nope, I quite enjoy this mare so working with her is payment enough. Just wish her owner would drop the price to something I can afford...
> 
> People abuse people like you. If you stopped riding pony the price will drop to something you can afford. Or as said charge the people they are exploiting you cause they wont give you commision when horse is sold
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, it's all right though  I volunteered, mostly to do a favour for a friend and to help this horse out... owner is in a pretty bad place atm and is wanting to move her on quickly, so chances are the price will drop and if so I will buy her. I've done very little with her, at this stage... she's not a horse that can be rushed, owner's daughter made this mistake with her and I (having made it with previous horses) do not intend to make it again.


----------



## Maple

Pure bred usa track mare for sale in Clare : €2,500 - DoneDeal.ie

Mare full bred usa 16.1
"nana moon"
In foal to horse called pinky
9 year old
bay in colour
pasten mare
2500

Also 9 year old black and white 15 hands 7.8 square going mare and red and white fullbred colt 2000

Also broder speed car for 700 

The pics.... I dunno.. like did we REALLY need proof she had been covered by Pinky?? Would a cert not have done the job? And I can only guess they mean shes a trotter? Maybe?


----------



## Tianimalz

Not dumb, but I saw this little guy and his mini-momma for sale and D'aw'd all over it :lol:


----------



## dressagebelle

Awwww that mini mule is soooo adorable. So fuzzy and cute. If I could I would take him home with me in a heart beat lol.


----------



## BarrelBunny

Not dumb, it's on the best of craigslist. :lol:

best of craigslist: Big Grade Gelding


----------



## Blue

Ok, I had to chuckle out loud at that one! Well there's a lot to be said for honesty, but I would probably go look at a horse like that to see for myself!:wink:


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

> Beautiful American Paint/Throughbred for sale in Coconino, Arizona :: HorseClicks


Oh wow! That is a big boy! :?

Beautiful American Paint/Throughbred for sale in Coconino, Arizona :: HorseClicks


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

IMO, this horse needs to be gelded.

overo paint stud only for sale in Maricopa, arizona :: HorseClicks

However, if they INSIST, at least take more flattering photos!


----------



## amp23

TrojanCowgirl said:


> IMO, this horse needs to be gelded.
> 
> overo paint stud only for sale in Maricopa, arizona :: HorseClicks
> 
> However, if they INSIST, at least take more flattering photos!


I'm not crazy about the way his face is built, but at least he's registered and has been testing for lwo (or at least they say he has).. Though he's pretty, I agree I don't think he's stud material


----------



## GiftedGlider

TrojanCowgirl said:


> IMO, this horse needs to be gelded.
> 
> overo paint stud only for sale in Maricopa, arizona :: HorseClicks
> 
> However, if they INSIST, at least take more flattering photos!


Maybe its just the white but his jaw looks HUGE then his mouth looks tiny. I do not like the look of his face at all. The one picture he looks a bit parrot mouthed as well.


----------



## Back2Horseback

GiftedGlider said:


> Maybe its just the white but his jaw looks HUGE then his mouth looks tiny. I do not like the look of his face at all. The one picture he looks a bit parrot mouthed as well.


Wow..parrot-mouthed! That was the term I was looking for and PRECISELY what I thought upon seeing him...question...is that a common malformation with bald/white faced overo paints? I have seen that similar jaw-type on about three horses lately with that coloring. To me, it makes the jawbone appear to sit nearly in line with the mandible and maxilla. Weird. Could be simply my perception...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepsipop

he is well put together just a little off on the hind though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

He could be a cute gelding. I just really, personally, don't like the way he's built. I wouldn't even consider breeding my mare to him :/


----------



## dressagebelle

He's cute enough, though I agree he looks like he's probably parrot mouthed, and he's not built the greatest, there are plenty of other stallions out there built better than he is. Definitely not the worst I've seen though. And I agree, take some professional pictures if you are advertising a horse for breeding especially. The best of post, I'd love to see that horse for myself lol just to see if its true. At least the guy is honest and not trying to pan him off on some unsuspecting newby.


----------



## lucky2008

BarrelBunny said:


> Not dumb, it's on the best of craigslist. :lol:
> 
> best of craigslist: Big Grade Gelding


 ha! Priceless nothing else to describe this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk

Loud red dun overo.. 
I dunno.. I just cant see the red dun.. all I see is white.. Can someone else maybe see the red dun?

2011 Red Dun Overo Filly


----------



## blue eyed pony

Evansk I see dominant white, certainly no red dun! But maybe filly is colour tested and she's red dun underneath?


----------



## Evansk

Maybe? Nothing was stated on their aite about a color test. The sire is a red roan overo , and the only info i could find on the dam was that she was Paint no color was given.


----------



## blue eyed pony

idk then :/ maybe they're just assuming that that's what's underneath the DW?


----------



## dressagebelle

People can come up with the most interesting color descriptions that are nothing like the picture shown lol. That filly would be a nightmare to keep clean, and keep from getting sunburned. Wow, looked at their website, and they have a colt also DW I'm assuming, that they also claim is a red dun overo, and in the one picture they have, it looks like he cut open his knee pretty good. Not exactly a good sale picture.


----------



## SlideStop

BarrelBunny said:


> Not dumb, it's on the best of craigslist. :lol:
> 
> best of craigslist: Big Grade Gelding


"Answers to the name ****" ....
I just seriously laughed out loud at work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Another 'dead broke' three year old!

paint gelding


----------



## pepsipop

SlideStop said:


> "Answers to the name ****" ....
> I just seriously laughed out loud at work
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously. You gotta be kidding. Maybe the owner a **** too. They say like horse like rider. Or is it the otherway round
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

This made me laugh.... 1 great horseS for sale.

1 great horses need a good home


----------



## pepsipop

barrelbeginner said:


> This made me laugh.... 1 great horseS for sale.
> 
> 1 great horses need a good home


Geldings can breed yay whoopie someone just needs to explain how they give birth I seem to be a little stupid on that one
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

LOL! I think the seller is the one who got pregnant, haha


----------



## amp23

Yes, TC, its just bad wording... lol


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Poor thing*


4yo thorough cross 15+hh, shes a great horse just can't afford her anymore,price is negotiable to right home email if interested


----------



## Oxer

^^^ please pay me your hard earned dollars for my starved horse. 

Yea. Sounds great. Where do i sign up?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Uhm wth thay poor mare!! I wish i had a way and money to get them a permanent home poor things the sorrel looks to havr horrid back legs!
Two AQHA Mares- Best Offer


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

You know it's sad, some people keep beautiful hot headed horses skinny so that they're not so hot headed and more weak so they can handle them. That's why my girl's previous owners starved her :/ The more and more healthy she got the more frisky and alive she became, and the bigger the grin on my face got. 

PS - BarrelracingArabian, I just contacted the owners, I wonder how much they're asking for the pair. I would gladly take them both


----------



## Back2Horseback

Poor starved horse! Not to mention you just KNOW SHE'S got terrible feet given the turnout she's standing in, no doubt lack of farriery, and given her obviously poor nutrition! :0( I wonder if a horse rescue in her area would take her...ours would if they eval'd and found her lack of food/care to be due to money or meanness issues and not just lack of horse-related knowledge (though I find it hard to believe people can lack THAT MUCH KNOWLEDGE as to not realize horses NEED FOOD!)...hope that SOMEONE will buy her to save her...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*This made me laugh*





*Paint Guilding - $2000 (Brookshire TX)*

Date: 2012-07-11, 11:05AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I have a *paint guilding* for sale. His name is Comanche and he is a great horse for playdays or youngsters wanting to start rodeoing. He has a great disposition and loves to work. My son has ridden him and trained him to do barrels, poles, and started roping with him recently. We are moving and can't take them with us so are forced to sell him. He needs a good home and we would recommend him to anyone who is looking for a great riding or kid horse. He has been on several trail rides and does well with other horses. He has a gentle spirit and does great with kids.

I am not stuck on this price and am willing to deal. I am more than happy to show what he will do. You can contact me for an appointment to see him and try him out. I have saddles for kids and adults. If interested please email me with a phone number and I will call. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

trojanhorse- goodluck! My mom would not be open to them because they are pretty far away frpm me :/
Also her feet dont appear to be to horrid looks like they could use a trim but nothing major looking.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*More horses kept in bad conditions

******horse************* - $425 (houston)*

Date: 2012-07-10, 12:08PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

About 6yrs old..white sox....XXX-XXX-XXXX..please text........hablo espanol 










 


*Horse - $400 (New caney )*

Date: 2012-07-03, 2:37PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

Selling my horse quarter mile for 400 obo. Open to trades.. Call or text XXX XXX XXXX









 

 

 


*3 year grey mare*

Date: 2012-06-24, 8:34PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

I have a three mare that been rode once she a very com horse. she loads in a trail but my need a little more work on it. she has never been shoed she is small for her age. I wanting 500.00 for her she has current coggins on her .... XXX-XXX-XXXX jean 











*Horse for sale - $400 (Dayton , TX)*

Date: 2012-07-10, 4:07PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

I bought him earlier this year but I never had time for him. He's a gentle horse. He's abought 6 years old. My number is XXX-XXX-XXXX. 













*WTH lady!* *She's asking for that fillies legs to be broken*.

*6 Month Old Paint Filly - $500 (Willis, TX)*

Date: 2012-07-02, 8:57AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

I have a 6month old paint filly. No Papers. She is halter broke and weaned off momma! She is on omelene 300 and doing well. She gets her hooves trimmed every 6 weeks and is up-to-date on everything. She is a very smart girl! She learns fast, she is loveable, and gonna make someone a great little horse. I dont have time for her, these babies take time, and I just had a baby myself and dont have time. The pics on top are from when she was born on December 21st, 2011. The pics with green grass are current Call or email. Kristal XXX-XXX-XXXX Thank you! 









 

 



*I wouldn't ride any of these horses at the riding stable*

*kids or youth saddles beg.barrow,or buy - $1 (Angleton)*

Date: 2012-07-06, 12:17PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 

*Yellow Rose Horse is giving FREE horse riding glasses* this summer and just dont have enough saddles for the kids that have show up. We like to have some loaned or given to the program. Some of our parents are looking for saddles to buy their children. If your saddle needs some repair or cleaning we dont mind doing that at all. WE DO HAVE AND INSTRUCTOR THAT GIVES PRIVATE LESSON. She will also go with to look at horse for you are your child to help you get a good horse suited for the rider. her name is Debbie and her number is XXX-XXX-XXXX Thank you very much for your time. Remember a horsemen's gold does clink it shimeres in the sunshine and nayes in the dark


----------



## barrelbeginner

poor things! Holy crap! why would you even post pictures of horses for sale if they are so darn skinny. ^^ that Paint right there is a riding horse? wow.. that is horrible.. sorry but she/he is like 100 pounds underweight!

maybe not 100 but still needs alot put back into him..
people these days.. i know hay is expensive but if you cant afford hay... really..


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

BarrelracingArabian - Yeah, I hope their condition hasn't gotten worse tho! I still haven't heard back from the owners  Hopefully they will respond.


----------



## pepsipop

man oh man. And here I thought we had problems. Wth the one persob does not know the first bit of horse terminology but is teaching that is very scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Trojan - i hope they answer and you are able to get them out of there even if just tp fatten them up and find good homes.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

BarrelracingArabian, that's about the best I could do for them.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah they look like they are decent horses the sorrels hind legs worry me too


----------



## stormylass

*Omg!!!*

Oh man that is funny!!! wow almost worth going to see the horse just to see what is going on LOL!!!
:lol:


----------



## Chardavej

Holy crap I had to add one! 

thorough bred stallion / stud horse

"thorough bred stallion / stud horse - $2200

4 year old thorough bred QUARTER HORSE / stallion / stud horse is broken and can be riden. It is the SILVER/GREY horse in the pictures. has not been rode in a years or so.. Very Gentle and Loving horse.. would be great for children to ride. needs to be sold to someone who loves and respects horses. great for stud service, riding or for the farm. perfect for any farm or farmers. $2200.00 cash. or best CASH offer. email your name and contact number and I will call you back asap. I do not know anymore about the horse except is in great condition and has stud / pregnated two mares. I do not know how to measure the horse, if you are interested email me your number and I will call you back ASAP to answer questions. I can NOT show on Saturday! I DO NOT REPLY BACK TO EMAILS, BUT WILL CALL YOU BACK. NEED TO SELL ASAP "

First of all, 4 years old, hasn't been ridden in years (so pretty much was broke and turned back out) and still a stud and say would be GOOD for a CHILD to RIDE? Are they on CRACK? And don't know anything about the horse except that it got two mares pregnant. Dear Lord my eyes are bleeding. 

Cute horse though....

http://images.craigslist.org/5Ia5Q15M93K73I63M5c7a181cdd0bbee01e96.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/5If5Ld5Md3Gc3L43J3c7a5b929558944712db.jpg


----------



## CLaPorte432

I actually really like that grey. I'd geld him and have him in proper fencing. But he looks decent.


----------



## Oxer

does anyone know how much it generally costs to geld a horse? I mean... is it really quite expensive? It seems to me, that there is a lot of folks out there that choose not to geld their studs... whom CLEARLY need to be gelded. I'm just wondering if it's because it's expensive. I can honestly say, I haven't ever had the vet out to geld a horse before!


----------



## Get up and go

*saddle bread horse - $1 (br)*

Date: 2012-07-12, 10:39AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


want to trade for sumthg yu had.....dont really matter jus dnt want to be low balled...(atv,dirtbike,mini bike, 














Not the worst, but do people look at what they type?


----------



## pepsipop

Get up and go said:


> *saddle bread horse - $1 (br)*
> 
> Date: 2012-07-12, 10:39AM CDT
> Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> want to trade for sumthg yu had.....dont really matter jus dnt want to be low balled...(atv,dirtbike,mini bike,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the worst, but do people look at what they type?


I think it a rather nice ho-ney just needs some attention. Fatten up could be rather nice if some schooling was done stregthen quater and back. Should jump some awesome rounds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Get up and go

I love how the ad says NOTHING about the horse either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChrisDocter

Oxer said:


> does anyone know how much it generally costs to geld a horse? I mean... is it really quite expensive? It seems to me, that there is a lot of folks out there that choose not to geld their studs... whom CLEARLY need to be gelded. I'm just wondering if it's because it's expensive. I can honestly say, I haven't ever had the vet out to geld a horse before!



Our vet always charges us between 150$ and 175$ besides the farm call. We get a lot of two and three year olds that we geld and start as saddle horses. Our vet says that he goes out of his way to geld anything he can because there are way too many studs out there. Even my crypt colt was 500$ to have done and that included a 4 day stay at the clinic.
I think it's more of a mentality. I think some people don't realize that they are doing themselves as well as their horse a favor if they geld. The idea of having a big wild stallion who only likes you sounds good to someone who doesn't know how miserable and dangerous a stud can be in the wrong hands. I think someone in this forum previously referred to it as "The Black Stallion Syndrome"...which I love and am just waiting for a time and place to us. Also, as many have said, a lot of it is, "Well, he's got color, he'd make a perfect stud!"
On a side note, I didn't realize how reasonable my vet was on his geldings until I went to a small animal vet to get my puppy neutered. 300$!!!!!!! I think getting a horse gelded is one of the cheapest and most common sense veterinary procedures someone can get done for their animal....Alright, I'll step down off of my soap box.


----------



## SRCM16

Darkest chestnut I've ever seen... Lol. Nice looking horse though. - Morgan for Lease

Does anyone else not see a "flashy" TWH, besides the claimed to be dam of this filly? - Flashy TWH Filly

What is up with everyone trying to sell horses with navicular?! 

How will a horse with navicular be a good show horse? - 1999 AQHA Gelding- Needs home by July

Same horse different ad; asking 2000 for him - Handsome AQHA gelding needs home NOWTalented Warmblood Dressage/event at Reduced Price!

Aqha Red Dun Gelding - 9 YRS OLD * Trail Horse*

1999 16. 1/2hh WB. Solid 2nd/schooling 3rd

All-around CGA State Champion Horse
http://maine.craigslist.org/grd/3056411488.html


----------



## Back2Horseback

OMG! That liver chestnut "Hal" Morgan gelding, 14 yo free lease is an incredible sounding/looking horse; from what I've read here, I would give anything to be living in Maine right now! :0( I can only PRAY my non-free lease I'm crossing my fingers about getting involved with should work out that well (match-wise, that her gelding is "where I am" as much as it seems that horse in the ad is!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SRCM16

Haha. Its a wonderful place up here.


----------



## smrobs

I agree that Morgan looks like an amazing horse (and he _is_ chestnut:wink.


----------



## pepsipop

smrobs said:


> I agree that Morgan looks like an amazing horse (and he _is_ chestnut:wink.


the morgan is bay. The twh owner needs to learn what is flashy cause that aint flashy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepsipop

pepsipop said:


> the morgan is bay. The twh owner needs to learn what is flashy cause that aint flashy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh sorry the morgan is actually dark bay. I cannot even say is remotely liver chestnut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Um, actually, if you look close at the picture, the one front leg without a sock actually gets lighter as it gets closer to his hoof. Hence, liver chestnut, _not_ bay.


----------



## SRCM16

smrobs said:


> I agree that Morgan looks like an amazing horse (and he _is_ chestnut:wink.


Oh, I guess it is! From the small picture it didn't look it but blown up it definitely is a chestnut. Nice work. :lol:


----------



## Haileyyy

horse two thoroughbred horse's both Pregnant mares
I was looking on my somewhat local Craigslist for round pen panels when I saw this ad.. It's the same guy who is selling the grey stud from a few pages back! The bay is HUGE lol.


----------



## SRCM16

Holy! The dark bay looks like its going to pop anytime!


----------



## smrobs

> The one mare is 9 years old and bred / pregnant ( Dark brown) , the other one is (*light brown*) 4 years old, bred and pregnant.


Um, I wonder if they mean the _sorrel_ mare?


----------



## Haileyyy

7 yo paint minny gelding

She is riding a mini in a horse sized saddle, barefoot, and without a helmet. Not to mention, she is an adult! The spelling is atrocious, ads like these make me wonder if people actually read what they type...


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Abuse. Plain and simple. Minis are not riding horses, except for very small children under 65 lbs and with a correct saddle. Even then, I personally don't like to see Minis ridden. Hopefully, someone close by, will call this person and clue him in.

Lizzie


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

That mini ad is awful. Makes me cringe. There is a local trail riding outfit that every year hosts "pony races" for all of the tourists. They have a gymkhana of sorts with adults on mini's running barrels & poles. It's disgusting.


----------



## Tianimalz

Haileyyy said:


> 7 yo paint minny gelding
> 
> She is riding a mini in a horse sized saddle, barefoot, and without a helmet. Not to mention, she is an adult! The spelling is atrocious, ads like these make me wonder if people actually read what they type...


I recognize this sort of add with the "call mike" at the end. Mike there was around quite a bit when I was horse shopping, I believe he's NC's horse trader, if not has quite the same lack of information on the horse and unfitting photos. He's quite a frequent poster.


----------



## barrelbeginner

i feel bad for that mini, they should only carry about 65 pounds NOMORE and saddles weigh at least like 40, maybe im week but i think around that... then an adult.. at least 100 pounds.. poor things gonna give out..


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

My friend works for someone who ride their minis all the time. I don't agree with it, but I can't stop them either. So sad


----------



## vikki92

paso fino gelding

Good for a child but has alot of get up and go.
SMH.


----------



## sinnabun

*Craigslist Horse Ads*

I saw one today that concerned me. " My car got towed, need money. 1 year old "coat"( I assume Colt) not fixed. $ 300.00 or whatever you have in your pocket!" You know, this person will not screen any buyers. Sad


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Umm.. A what? Excuse me if this is another name and I just don't know lol. But this is too funny 

horse seat (300)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

looks to me like a homemade saddle on a Mexican tree! looking closely at it. I am not so sure I would trust it! LOL Maybe they call them seats instead of saddles?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

Lol I'm not sure! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> I saw that to. I also loved the sideways, grainy (probably cell phone) pictures that were posted of it.
> 
> This is also a favorite of mine, I found about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why he is in the house (and apparently about to leave a little pile on their carpet by the looks of it), I don't know.


this has moved to the TOP of my list!!!!!


----------



## Tianimalz

If I had a mini, I'd totally bring it in the house LOL


----------



## GypsyRose

I used to breed mini's and I brought more then one in! But only one at a time, just to say I did! And no I never kept them in long enough to leave me a present on the floor!


----------



## ljazwinski

me too.... probably would take out the carpets first though? maybe line the place in some sort of linoleum? easier to clean!!!!!


----------



## verona1016

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Umm.. A what? Excuse me if this is another name and I just don't know lol. But this is too funny
> 
> horse seat (300)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: I think $300 is pushing it for that one!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Umm.. A what? Excuse me if this is another name and I just don't know lol. But this is too funny
> 
> horse seat (300)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'd pay no more than $50-$60 for something like that. I'd probably use it as a breaking saddle (never ride in it) or as a decoration, lol. I wouldn't trust it too much.


----------



## verona1016

Well at least the lady riding looks like she's having fun...










QUARTER HORSE: RED DUN MARE I'm also sorely tempted to let them know that their horse isn't red dun, but I'm half afraid that they'll say "Yes she is, it says so on the papers"...


----------



## GypsyRose

Wow! talk about ruining a good horse! 90 days training at 2 years old? And hell can you saw on her mouth anymore then you already are? And yeah, she's a bay. Some people...


----------



## Blue

GypsyRose said:


> Wow! talk about ruining a good horse! 90 days training at 2 years old? And hell can you saw on her mouth anymore then you already are? And yeah, she's a bay. Some people...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. Sad.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Id like to smack that grin off that ladys face! That poor mare


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ agreed. Poor girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13

Here's a winner. Arub. Will trade for Jet Skis. OK then.
3 horses+foal for sale 1,800/O.B.O


----------



## Jlondon

**** I love your post! Thank you for giving me such a great chuckle this morning.


----------



## ChrisDocter

spookychick13 said:


> Here's a winner. Arub. Will trade for Jet Skis. OK then.
> 3 horses+foal for sale 1,800/O.B.O


 I wonder what the jet skis will be traded for when the people tire of them.:?


----------



## GypsyRose

Arub? do they mean Arab maybe? And then I realized that this city is not from from where I live! Wish I had a jet ski, I would save and feed those poor horses!


----------



## spookychick13

MOAR ARUBS!! Heh.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Ok $12,000 pony and thats the best pic you've got. really.

Show Pony - small


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Beautiful 8 year old Palamino

I'm not paying $2,500 for that. I got a better horse, who also needed work, for $300. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for that horse.


----------



## ChrisDocter

TrojanCowgirl said:


> Beautiful 8 year old Palamino
> 
> I'm not paying $2,500 for that. I got a better horse, who also needed work, for $300. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for that horse.


$2,500 for a horse and those are the pictures she uses? She looks about half scared of the horse in the one where she's riding bareback. I'm with you. Thinking 300-400$ for that one is a little more reasonable.


----------



## WSArabians

This - Because if yoru stallion only produces foals worth $350, he probably shouldn't be breeding... 
PUREBRED REGISTERED ARABIAN STALLION STANDING AT STUD - Saskatchewan Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Saskatchewan


----------



## WSArabians

TrojanCowgirl said:


> Beautiful 8 year old Palamino
> 
> I'm not paying $2,500 for that. I got a better horse, who also needed work, for $300. I wouldn't pay more than $400 for that horse.


Haha! 
Okay, I might sound right ignorant here, but she honestly looks like she should be on stage with a "Miss Something" on her, then anywhere near a horse. 
I can't honestly judge the horse as being as bad because she's.... Awkward? Awful? Something.


----------



## WSArabians

verona1016 said:


> Well at least the lady riding looks like she's having fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUARTER HORSE: RED DUN MARE I'm also sorely tempted to let them know that their horse isn't red dun, but I'm half afraid that they'll say "Yes she is, it says so on the papers"...


I don't know what they consider training but.... 
*headdesk*


----------



## WSArabians

spookychick13 said:


> Here's a winner. Arub. Will trade for Jet Skis. OK then.
> 3 horses+foal for sale 1,800/O.B.O


I guess they haven't figured out that their "Arub" needs some food.


----------



## Eclipse295

BarrelBunny said:


> Not dumb, it's on the best of craigslist. :lol:
> 
> best of craigslist: Big Grade Gelding


At least their honest


----------



## musicalmarie1

I just saw this one and had to share. Unregistered Mayors? That took me a minute.
Quarter Horses for Sale


----------



## Eclipse295

There is something to be said when you will trade your horse for plywood: APHA Palomino 3 yr old filly started

So if you buy just the horse he's $500. But if you buy him with a bale of hay he is $950? 
Beautiful Morgan


----------



## KatieQ

$400 - help looking for my first horse Report Ad
South Nanaimo

hello my name is Kristy and i am looking for a horse as i have been begging my mother for one since i was 4 years old but we never had the room i have take care of other peoples horses and i know they can be a lot of work but i am prepared i am 18 years old and just moved out am going to school to be a dog groomer as i love animals i know the basics to horse riding as i took lessons in exchange for help around a friends farm i don't have a lot of money so if u need to find your horse a home let me know thanks for reading im looking for a Stallion only


----------



## ljazwinski

Eclipse295 said:


> There is something to be said when you will trade your horse for plywood: APHA Palomino 3 yr old filly started
> 
> So if you buy just the horse he's $500. But if you buy him with a bale of hay he is $950?
> Beautiful Morgan


maybe she is selling the horse to pay for some math tutoring?


----------



## sommsama09

20-head of Quarter Horse colts. 10 months to 2 years old $140 to $200 each They are grade colts the reg papers were not sent in to them. I do not have anyway to send photos.

20 QH colts for 140-200.... lets hope someone will rehome them rather than a kill buyer coming in for a complete killing sweep....

Some more cheapies...
http://shreveport.craigslist.org/grd/3153581236.html
http://easttexas.craigslist.org/grd/3124004475.html


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Eclipse295 said:


> There is something to be said when you will trade your horse for plywood: APHA Palomino 3 yr old filly started
> 
> So if you buy just the horse he's $500. But if you buy him with a bale of hay he is $950?
> Beautiful Morgan


With a bale of hay worth 100 he's 950. Alone he's 500... Dang, that's a huge profit!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I came across one earlier today on my ipod, I couldn't post it at the time and I can't find it now, but luckily I saved the content. Whoever wrote it had to have been joking or totally oblivious to anything horsey:

_17.12hh Frysan horse, not neutered. Just shoed and dewormed. He's 2 years old and ws gret w/kids. Selling bcuz he dont like my kids nymor an bing meen. Will trade fr nicer colt or sell for 6000.email.
_


----------



## KatieQ

Should send that one to Kristy- she's looking for a stallion (for her first horse)


----------



## barrelbeginner

that one made me burst out laughing. Bet someone's gonna end up getting hurt.. ive been around horses 15 almost 16 years I STILL DONT EVEN WANT A STALLION...nor do i think i could handle one..


----------



## GreenBackJack

_Seriously?! _
_LOL _
_Hey, this isn't my real body but well, you get the idea_.:think:

Craigslist -Seattle

17 yr old gelding. Super cute, sound and gentle.


THIS IS NOT A PICTURE OF THE HORSE AVAILABLE.

CALL FOR DETAILS. 

I WILL NOT BE POSTING OR EMAILING PICTURES, CAMERA BROKE.

***-490-8441


----------



## barrelbeginner

haha, what was the point of putting the picture on there then??


----------



## Calming Melody

I have a 16 month old Standardbred colt she is bay color and anybody can ride her! Shes ground broke, broke to ride, doesnt spooke, hoofs filed! Shes a big baby and will only go to the best home Im asking $350 for her but the price can be Negotiable to get her in the best possible home! Please feel free contact if you are interested and have any questions. 

Location: Harlan, Ky
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3158742151
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Hmm wow 16 months old and aready broken and ANYONE can ride ....Doubt it ....how dumb are these people.....I am about tempted to email them and ask them when they started her under the saddle ....than again prob won't , I would just go off on them.......How stupid can you possibly get people?


----------



## Equilove

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> Umm.. A what? Excuse me if this is another name and I just don't know lol. But this is too funny
> 
> horse seat (300)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In Spanish, there isn't really a word for 'saddle', so when they try to directly translate it, it's just a "seat" or "chair". Silla de montar (riding chair) Asiento de montar (riding seat).. lol that's not stupidity, just bad translating from a spanish speaker  When I talk with guys that don't speak very good english they call the saddle a "chair" or "seat" all the time.


----------



## WSArabians

TrojanCowgirl said:


> I came across one earlier today on my ipod, I couldn't post it at the time and I can't find it now, but luckily I saved the content. Whoever wrote it had to have been joking or totally oblivious to anything horsey:
> 
> _17.12hh Frysan horse, not neutered. Just shoed and dewormed. He's 2 years old and ws gret w/kids. Selling bcuz he dont like my kids nymor an bing meen. Will trade fr nicer colt or sell for 6000.email._


Great with kids, but up for sale because he don't like them and he's mean? And you want $6000? :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

sommsama09 said:


> 20-head of Quarter Horse colts. 10 months to 2 years old $140 to $200 each They are grade colts the reg papers were not sent in to them. I do not have anyway to send photos.
> 
> 20 QH colts for 140-200.... lets hope someone will rehome them rather than a kill buyer coming in for a complete killing sweep....
> 
> Some more cheapies...
> Project Paint GET HIM GONE!
> Horse for sale


Unfortantely I see this alot, especially with big breeding barns. Produce 50 babies in hopes of getting one champion and blow out the rest. 
A shame, really.


----------



## WSArabians

Calming Melody said:


> I have a 16 month old Standardbred colt she is bay color and anybody can ride her! Shes ground broke, broke to ride, doesnt spooke, hoofs filed! Shes a big baby and will only go to the best home Im asking $350 for her but the price can be Negotiable to get her in the best possible home! Please feel free contact if you are interested and have any questions.
> 
> Location: Harlan, Ky
> it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3158742151
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Hmm wow 16 months old and aready broken and ANYONE can ride ....Doubt it ....how dumb are these people.....I am about tempted to email them and ask them when they started her under the saddle ....than again prob won't , I would just go off on them.......How stupid can you possibly get people?


 
Yup, can't fix stupid.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

gelding Free Lease/Possible sale

Not that this is a bad ad, but that's the ONLY picture, really?


----------



## Oxer

WSArabians said:


> Unfortantely I see this alot, especially with big breeding barns. Produce 50 babies in hopes of getting one champion and blow out the rest.
> A shame, really.


We think that this is how my horse came to be. He was cross bred with warmblood to make some hybrid sport horse with chrome... but it didn't turn out how they had hoped. Not to mention he's pretty small. But he's one of the most RAD horses i've ever had... and cost me nearly nothin'! So sometimes, you get lucky with those backyard junk horses.


----------



## WSArabians

Oxer said:


> We think that this is how my horse came to be. He was cross bred with warmblood to make some hybrid sport horse with chrome... but it didn't turn out how they had hoped. Not to mention he's pretty small. But he's one of the most RAD horses i've ever had... and cost me nearly nothin'! So sometimes, you get lucky with those backyard junk horses.


Most of the barns I was referring to were big barns that show Nationally in Halter. Most of these colts come from sire's who's stud fee is upwards of $2500 but are for sale fofr $500, most often with only an application for registration. However, they can't market them all. They take the best and get rid of the rest because they don't have the exact conformation to be a National Calibur horse. 
The 'rest' of the herd aren't backyard junk horses, I wouldn't say. They still come from proven stock and have good conformation - just not for halter. 
The last colt I bought (although he wasn't that cheap LOL) comes from a long line of Halter and Performance horses, however he's got the nice round croup with an awesome hip that he'll really be able to get down and dirty when it comes to reining or working cow. Had he been born in a Halter barn, he'd be one of those blowouts. 
It goes give people a chance to own some wonderfully well bred horses for cheap, but I just don't really see the point in mass production. There's no way I would want thousands of my stallion's foals on the ground - Takes away from his value, I think. 

But I think I have gone off an tangent and maybe not making sense or keeping to the thread...LOL

I'm glad your boy found you! Sounds like he hit the right place.


----------



## GreenBackJack

barrelbeginner said:


> haha, what was the point of putting the picture on there then??


LOL No kidding!
I also like that they add, in all caps, that they will not be posting pictures or emailing.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

This poor guy just looks like he is in pain and skinny :/ 
Araibian male horse up 4 breeding

yikes this horse has on THICK neck 0.0 Cute but good god lol poor guy
Appaloosa gelding for sale


----------



## vikki92

BarrelracingArabian said:


> This poor guy just looks like he is in pain and skinny :/
> Araibian male horse up 4 breeding
> 
> yikes this horse has on THICK neck 0.0 Cute but good god lol poor guy
> Appaloosa gelding for sale


I wish I could go buy them right now.


----------



## Equilove

vikki92 said:


> I wish I could go buy them right now.


That appy is gorgeous, I don't care whatcha say! I want himmmm!


----------



## spookychick13

Wow, that's incredibly dumb. Just...wow! SMH


----------



## Blue

Some of these pictures are just plain hard to look at. What are some people thinking? Hopefully these neglected horses find better homes soon.


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ i know and the want crazy money for horses that are a bag of bones:/ its sad..


----------



## Critter sitter

Cute lil Guys .. Hey and they take payments!! haha
registerd baby horses for sale


----------



## barrelbeginner

alot of people take payments^ lol but for only 650.. that is a little amout.. sooo


----------



## WSArabians

BarrelracingArabian said:


> This poor guy just looks like he is in pain and skinny :/
> Araibian male horse up 4 breeding
> 
> yikes this horse has on THICK neck 0.0 Cute but good god lol poor guy
> Appaloosa gelding for sale


Thats your stallion ad?? Geez....


----------



## DancingArabian

WSArabians said:


> Great with kids, but up for sale because he don't like them and he's mean? And you want $6000? :shock:


Pfft. What do you know?! How many FRYSAN horses do you come across?

LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski

Equilove said:


> That appy is gorgeous, I don't care whatcha say! I want himmmm!


ME TOO!!!!! he is gorgeous.....


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

i never said he wasnt a looker just that that is one thick neck


----------



## barrelbeginner

IKR! huge huge neck i think compared to the rest of him haha


----------



## Regula

Let's just HOPE this is "just the picture"...

Horse to give away - Strathcona County Free Pets - Kijiji Strathcona County Canada.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow

I came across this ad the other day at a co op right outside of town....

a miraculous 17.6 gray-bay pony who is 1/4 shetland 3/4 pony of the americas and a 1/8 TB and only weighs 2000 lbs ... only has to be fed 1 coffee can of hay a day..he's grade but he's got good lines somewhere because he can jump 9 ft easy ...and he's only $3,000!!!! Serious inquirys only please. Mail us your cash payment

I don't know what a gray-bay is...but I kind of want one!!! lol


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

DriftingShadow said:


> I came across this ad the other day at a co op right outside of town....
> 
> a miraculous 17.6 gray-bay pony who is 1/4 shetland 3/4 pony of the americas and a 1/8 TB and only weighs 2000 lbs ... only has to be fed 1 coffee can of hay a day..he's grade but he's got good lines somewhere because he can jump 9 ft easy ...and he's only $3,000!!!! Serious inquirys only please. Mail us your cash payment
> 
> I don't know what a gray-bay is...but I kind of want one!!! lol


Oh my god. That's horrible... :rofl:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

DriftingShadow said:


> I came across this ad the other day at a co op right outside of town....
> 
> a miraculous 17.6 gray-bay pony who is 1/4 shetland 3/4 pony of the americas and a 1/8 TB and only weighs 2000 lbs ... only has to be fed 1 coffee can of hay a day..he's grade but he's got good lines somewhere because he can jump 9 ft easy ...and he's only $3,000!!!! Serious inquirys only please. Mail us your cash payment
> 
> I don't know what a gray-bay is...but I kind of want one!!! lol


Hmmm...LOL. I'm assuming they mean appaloosa given the 3/4 POA and the gray/bay thing. Interesting combo of breeds - not even sure "grade" is the term, more like "WTF" LOL. And we seem to have an extra 1/8 there, so perhaps he has an extra leg off a TB or something? That would partially account for him weighing 2000lb. And he can jump 9 ft? Umm...wow. Is that 9 big feet or 9 little feet? And that coffee-can of hay - why are they feeding hay at all? Why not, I dunno, shredded paper or something. It's cheaper... *headdesk* Yup, sure I'm gonna mail you $3,000 cash. I can't promise you it won't be Monopoly money though (not that you'd notice).

I don't think there's anything RIGHT about this ad...perhaps that it only contains ONE spelling mistake?


----------



## DriftingShadow

The woman who works at our Co Op was removing it when I walked up with a friend to pick up our feed for our guys and she showed it to us. Someone had hung it up earlier in the morning.

Another man who was reading it over our shoulder said "Well. They did warn us he was miraculous!" Some people. I hope no one would ever fall for something like that. That would be horrible :/


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Quarter Horse

Skinny, young, beautiful color, extremely cheap, I want this horse. I would have him gelded and get him started on some ground manners! I have the facilities... now if I can come up with $300 to spare on another horse (my mother would kill me, lol). What a beautiful boy...


----------



## New_image

14.5 hand Sarrows are rare


----------



## barrelbeginner

wow.. ive never seen a pretty sarrow like that


----------



## Cacowgirl

Amazing what some people can come up with!


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Haha yes, hey! That very well may be MY 14.5hh Sarrow  :lol: But I doubt it.


----------



## ljazwinski

evilhorseofdoom said:


> hmmm...lol. I'm assuming they mean appaloosa given the 3/4 poa and the gray/bay thing. Interesting combo of breeds - not even sure "grade" is the term, more like "wtf" lol. And we seem to have an extra 1/8 there, so perhaps he has an extra leg off a tb or something? That would partially account for him weighing 2000lb. And he can jump 9 ft? Umm...wow. Is that 9 big feet or 9 little feet? And that coffee-can of hay - why are they feeding hay at all? Why not, i dunno, shredded paper or something. It's cheaper... *headdesk* yup, sure i'm gonna mail you $3,000 cash. I can't promise you it won't be monopoly money though (not that you'd notice).
> 
> I don't think there's anything right about this ad...perhaps that it only contains one spelling mistake?


hahahahaha........


----------



## hisangelonly

verona1016 said:


> Well at least the lady riding looks like she's having fun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUARTER HORSE: RED DUN MARE I'm also sorely tempted to let them know that their horse isn't red dun, but I'm half afraid that they'll say "Yes she is, it says so on the papers"...


Also love how they say perfect conformation lol


----------



## hisangelonly

*"Majestic" - Black & White Tobiano Stallion - $1000 (Sanger)*

Date: 2012-07-20, 4:42PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


Halter trained 3 year old. Fast and loves to run. Should make a great barrow racer. Never under saddle. 
Great blood line, view pedigree at: www.haloc.com










-----
yes how majestic HAHA. He could be a barrow racer if he wanted...you know...race barrows.


----------



## hisangelonly

*Half thoroughbred and half friesian - $1 (Ferris tx)*

Date: 2012-07-17, 11:50PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


I have a friesian is a black and white paint horse. he is registered and everything I have all the paperwork. he a stallion about 3 yrs old and ive trained him to do many things im not completely done training him but he learns fast. He's not for new riders. I tought he to dance and more stuff but I cant remeber right 8000 or best offer and also I have a 3/4 grey andalusian also 3 yrs old will sell if price is right and a 3/4 friesian 1/4 shire 3 yr old pure black all of them with papers and stallions there all trained to do alot of stuff like the dressage lay down and much more if you want to see them txt 2147309321 hablo espanol and english and the pics are a few months old they have longer hair now and for any information text and ill get back to you asap and also a 2006 cavalier pull trailer for 5000 for more piks just ask 




















Is a black and white half friesian half thoroughbred possible? lol. Yeah just want to let everyone know that this stallion is not for new riders! and I taught him how to dance but my mind has slipped...


----------



## hisangelonly

I am pretty certain those are sneakers she is wearing..


Brave Jumper With Tons of Potential - $2800 (Kaufman, TX)
Date: 2012-07-24, 2:44PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


**PRICE REDUCED** Motivated seller! I am looking at surgery so can no longer ride. Kismet is a beautiful bay 5 year old Thoroughbred mare standing 15.3 HH. She has an awesome mind with a great work ethic. Kismet is currently schooling some 2nd level Dressage and learning quickly. She successfully showed in her first Jumper show earning Grand Champion in her class. She has schooled up to 3' verticals. Kismet is well suited for a rider looking to move up the levels quickly. Kismet is an extremely brave jumper with a ground covering stride great for Cross-country. This horse will make an excellent Eventer or Hunter/Jumper. Her Dressage is beautiful and comes naturally to her. UTD on shots, coggins, teeth, and feet. Loads, clips, stands for vet/farrier. No vices or health issues.

Here is a link to a video of Kismet on the flat: 




Check out our website for more available horses. About Us-Epona Equestrian Center

Call Christen at 817-939-3484 for more information.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

hisangelonly said:


> Is a black and white half friesian half thoroughbred possible? lol. Yeah just want to let everyone know that this stallion is not for new riders! and I taught him how to dance but my mind has slipped...


Not thinking about the gene actually carrying over or anything, but I've known of the occasional paint TB. This one from NZ, for example. A bit of me is always suspicious that something jumped the fence with these at one point lol.


----------



## GypsyRose

Is it just me or is she just pulling on that poor mare's face? She doesn't look collected at all to me, and not very happy! Yes I would say its time for her to go to someone who really knows how to ride.


----------



## MangoRoX87

2 Year Old Paint Stud Priced to sell

*2 Year Old Paint Stud Priced to sell*


Two Year old Palomino Paint Stud Registered with APHA Has doc o lena on papers Been Started with JRW ranch has lots of ground work done been on a couple times Priced at $1,500 will continue training till sold. Registered with APHA his Sire Side is all Quarter Horse and he has Doc O Lena on his papers. Hes about 14.6 . Has a Current Coggings Halter Broke and ready to make a heck of a horse. More pictures can be seen at website call text or email any questions 405-238-0187 Priced to Sell $1,500 http://www.facebook.com/JrwRanch

Okay first off that's not a palomino...14.6?! Really now?


----------



## Back2Horseback

GypsyRose said:


> Is it just me or is she just pulling on that poor mare's face? She doesn't look collected at all to me, and not very happy! Yes I would say its time for her to go to someone who really knows how to ride.


Agreed. Her head appears behind the vertical and her back end is not underneath her; as well, the topline appears hollow. Hmmm. Really nice jumper it seems! All around a pretty horse, from what I can ascertain (as am presently only a conformation "learner"!) :0)


----------



## verona1016

hisangelonly said:


> Is a black and white half friesian half thoroughbred possible? lol. Yeah just want to let everyone know that this stallion is not for new riders! and I taught him how to dance but my mind has slipped...


That horse appears to be a black and white _tobiano_; I don't think there are any purebred Friesians or Thoroughbreds that carry that color pattern (?). I think the closest you could get is a Paint with strong TB influence...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

verona1016 said:


> That horse appears to be a black and white _tobiano_; I don't think there are any purebred Friesians or Thoroughbreds that carry that color pattern (?). I think the closest you could get is a Paint with strong TB influence...


You do get studbook registered coloured TBs, I posted an example somewhere in this thread 

Just found this interesting site on coloured TBs, with more examples - interesting stuff! But no tobiano.

Edit: whatever it is, couldn't have been registered in the Friesian studbook!!


----------



## Equilove

hisangelonly said:


> I am pretty certain those are sneakers she is wearing..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4SehY0oBZ0&feature=feedu


Holy trot!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

>.<

Pony pally and white stallion for sale

Proof we have em in Australia too...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Also: 

PONIES FOR SALE!!!

A "white" gelding and two colts. And check out the great photography...I'm a rotten photographer, but at least I keep a steady hand. That "black" colt might be a dog for all I can tell...


----------



## Chiilaa

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> You do get studbook registered coloured TBs, I posted an example somewhere in this thread


You do get white patterned TBs. They are all frame, splash, sabino or dominant white. No tobiano, just like QHs.


----------



## Chiilaa

hisangelonly said:


> I am pretty certain those are sneakers she is wearing..


Sneakers are not ideal footwear, they are generally too broad, and have too much grip. However, if you are in a pinch, you CAN ride in them, you just should have the laces undone so that IF they get caught, your foot can slip out.


----------



## Oxer

when i lived far from my horse, i would occasionally forget my boots at home, and having driven all the way to see my pony, I would simply ride in my Converse. I never got my foot caught or went for a drag. So i don't think it's too terrible.


----------



## barrelbeginner

the one time i did ride english when i rode my friends horse she did a surprise and took me to see her horse and i was wearing sneakers.. my ankle and area right there got rubbed raw from the stirups and what not.. it was a bad idea..


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Hunter/Jumper- Event- Dressage Prospect for sale in Maricopa, Arizona :: HorseClicks 16.10hh -.-


----------



## Tianimalz

TrojanCowgirl said:


> Hunter/Jumper- Event- Dressage Prospect for sale in Maricopa, Arizona :: HorseClicks 16.10hh -.-


I wouldn't ever inquire about a horse when the owners refuse to list the price up front with the sales add :lol: I know knowwwww it'd be way to much.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Sometimes I wish the price was really $1 :lol:


----------



## Back2Horseback

Regula said:


> Let's just HOPE this is "just the picture"...
> 
> Horse to give away - Strathcona County Free Pets - Kijiji Strathcona County Canada.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG! Poor mare! Did you look at her front left??! I know the ad says she foundered, so I'd expect to see something (possibly) wrong but wow...again, poor mare!! :0(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Uhm WTF!!? I think its time to sedate and saw off that poor horses slippers! Poor thing is probably going to have some pretty hefty leg issues :/. She looks like if the right person had grabbed her and worked with her she'd be one tough mount poor thing :/
Pure Black Mustang Mare Horse

talk about butt high poor thing I hope some of it is just the camera angle :/
Black Pony

what makes this unproven possibly untrained 2 yr old 'thuralbred' worth 5000. People will never cease to amaze me you want how much and you can't even spell check or spell the breed correctly and are too lazy to state what training or even what gender it is!!??? No thank you! 
**** Race Horse Thuralbed ***


----------



## Equilove

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Uhm WTF!!? I think its time to sedate and saw off that poor horses slippers! Poor thing is probably going to have some pretty hefty leg issues :/. She looks like if the right person had grabbed her and worked with her she'd be one tough mount poor thing :/
> Pure Black Mustang Mare Horse
> 
> talk about butt high poor thing I hope some of it is just the camera angle :/
> Black Pony
> 
> what makes this unproven possibly untrained 2 yr old 'thuralbred' worth 5000. People will never cease to amaze me you want how much and you can't even spell check or spell the breed correctly and are too lazy to state what training or even what gender it is!!??? No thank you!
> **** Race Horse Thuralbed ***


WOW at that mustang... 

As for the TB... that really gave me a giggle.


----------



## barrelbeginner

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Uhm WTF!!? I think its time to sedate and saw off that poor horses slippers! Poor thing is probably going to have some pretty hefty leg issues :/. She looks like if the right person had grabbed her and worked with her she'd be one tough mount poor thing :/
> Pure Black Mustang Mare Horse
> 
> talk about butt high poor thing I hope some of it is just the camera angle :/
> Black Pony
> 
> what makes this unproven possibly untrained 2 yr old 'thuralbred' worth 5000. People will never cease to amaze me you want how much and you can't even spell check or spell the breed correctly and are too lazy to state what training or even what gender it is!!??? No thank you!
> **** Race Horse Thuralbed ***



first one: OMG wow, that should be the first thing done! sedate and ix her feet!!! poor girl some people shouldn't own horses..

2: wow yes hope that's just an angle.

3: lol amazing, cant spell a word right in one sentence.. crazy. she/he is beautiful though!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah too many people wanting to "save the pretty mustang" but don't know crap and the horse ends up paying for it. If I knew how to bring along a mustang and had the funds to care for a possible leg problem horse I would grab her but alas that would be a bad idea haha. 

As for the TB I agree his is a cutie but his owner just wow lol.


----------



## hisangelonly

HAHA those reins go nowhere. poor photoshop job. 
----------------------------

I'm thinking of selling my 9 year old Appendix/Quarter Horse 16.2HH Gelding. He has no vices. He's an easy keeper, very willing, calm yet spunky, good horse, good temperment with a soft eye and mouth. You can bathe, tie, shoe, load, etc. There is nothing wrong with him. He's in perfect health medically and in good condition and UTD on all shots, teeth & shoes. He's been trained in dressage, hunter/jumper and rides trails. He jumps up to 4' that I know of. I ride him 2 times a week on trails and some jumping to keep him fit. He knows lead changes, is compressed and has back impulsion. The only reason I'm contemplating selling is because I just want to trail ride and buy a gaited horse. Will only sell to the right home. Call 972-355-3464. 











http://images.craigslist.org/5Gf5E35Fb3E93K93J1c7c658c63f6d7831158.jpg


----------



## sommsama09

★ QUARTER HORSE ★

"Just found out shes pregnant" - good on you... didnt you know that a stallion and mare would breed if given the chance? -headdesk-


----------



## JustWingIt

sommsama09 said:


> ★ QUARTER HORSE ★
> 
> "Just found out shes pregnant" - good on you... didnt you know that a stallion and mare would breed if given the chance? -headdesk-



"oh an likes her hair brushed" ohhkay haha 










okay so its a stallion and has bred a mare, but is also in foal for 2013! what a deal! a stallion, mare, and baby all in one!!
*facepalm*


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Wow. What a deal. Too bad he's not even a good example of the breed.

Lizzie


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*2 Horses / 1 Colt 1 Mare 400 for both. (cleveland, tx)*


I have 2 paint horses. A colt and its mother. The mother is wormy I believe because she's been losing weight but she will still give off several more foals, escpecialy if she's nursed back To full health. Today was a rain day so excuse the pics. The horses are solid white and brown. Looking to get rid of these. I'm asking for $300 apiece for these horses or 400 for both. Make me an offer! XXX-XXX-XXXX will also trade for motorcycle or boat/ fishing gear etc.. thanks and God bless.


----------



## WSArabians

tiffrmcoy said:


> *2 Horses / 1 Colt 1 Mare 400 for both. (cleveland, tx)*
> 
> 
> I have 2 paint horses. A colt and its mother. The mother is wormy I believe because she's been losing weight but she will still give off several more foals, escpecialy if she's nursed back To full health. Today was a rain day so excuse the pics. The horses are solid white and brown. Looking to get rid of these. I'm asking for $300 apiece for these horses or 400 for both. Make me an offer! XXX-XXX-XXXX will also trade for motorcycle or boat/ fishing gear etc.. thanks and God bless.


Good. Freaking. Lord.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Are we upset due to the (untreated--for WHAT REASON!!??) worms, OR, the fact that they have the breeding age colt pastured with his own mother!? :-X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Poor boy . A 2 1/2 year old stallion anyone can ride? I don't think so. 
-------------
White Coat Horse
White Coat Horse he is stallion, age 2 1/2 already broken very calm. Any body can ride it. He is a Quarter Horse don't have his registration. If any ? contact at 817-353-3674. Hablo Espanol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

he is beautiful.. first thing.. geld . 2nd thing. put in a pasture with food.. lol.. so pretty:/ poor boy hope he finds a home..


----------



## Endiku

This isn't dumb, but *I WANT IT.* O_O Can something get any cuter?!

ADGA Purebred Nubian Buckling 
*ADGA Purebred Nubian Buckling - $200 (Huffman/New Caney)*

Date: 2012-07-31, 10:10AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


Purebred Nubian buckling available for $200 with ADGA registration papers. Excellent bloodline. Son of Lonesome-Doe Volcanic Rock. DOB 6/3/2012. Our herd is CAE/CL negative. He is disbudded. Current on wormers ,CDT, and cocci meds. His dam is currently giving us 1 gallon a day as a first freshner. If interested please email, or call Shelly @ 281-2 zero 3 - 11 zero 4, or contact us @ Shelliraefarm.com.

Keywords: goats, goat, dairy, buck, milk 










and this...if the mare is really that lame from artheritis, why would you make her a broodmare? Pasture pet I can see, and I'm glad they're only asking $100...but seriously?

*Rose is a very sweet mare. She has had 2 foals I know for sure. She is about 7 years old. She is to be a BROODMARE ONLY. She has severe arthitis on her rear right leg. *
*We bought her 7/19/12, as a riding horse. They did not tell us anything about her leg. And we dont want to do that to someone else. We had her leg exrayed & confirmed the arthitis. She is sound to use as a broodmare or would be a great pasture ornament/companion*
*$100 obo*
*Would trade for another horse that can be ridden. Doesnt have to be broke, just sound.*
*Email *

*







*


Might be dumb, might not. What does 'tied her head around' mean? o.o she's cute...not for a kids camp though for a loooong time o.o and $1,800 for extremely green broke in this economy? Not gonna happen unless she has a killer pedigree.

Registered AQHA Two year old mare for sale.
We purchased her as a weanling. I have now gotten into the goat business and no longer have time to work with her. I think she will make an excellent kids horse. I have put the saddle on her about 5 times. I have tied her head around, lunged her, bathed her and she stands for a farrier. I rode her for the first time on 7-22-12. She has never once bucked or even acted like she wants to buck. Asking $1,800.00. If she is not sold soon I am going to donate her to a kids horse camp


*







*



and one more not so dumb but INSANELY cute one... these are ADORABLE!

Painted Horse STALL SIGN


Hand-painted personalized horse stall signs. 

Send me a photo via email with a description of the breed of horse and the markings including the color of the horse because sometimes the photos are off a little. Also include your horse's name! If you really want a background or lettering to be a certain color, let me know, otherwise I can pick colors. 

For more information or you would like to place an order, feel free to contact me. I look forward to working with you!

Send a reference photo today!


----------



## verona1016

hisangelonly said:


> Poor boy . A 2 1/2 year old stallion anyone can ride? I don't think so.
> -------------
> White Coat Horse
> White Coat Horse he is stallion, age 2 1/2 already broken very calm. Any body can ride it. He is a Quarter Horse don't have his registration. If any ? contact at 817-353-3674. Hablo Espanol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, anyone can ride him because he's too skinny to have any spunk :evil:


----------



## cirrutopia

dressagebelle said:


> Haha ya you do gotta love all the people on craigslist. Sometimes I wonder where they learned about the different breed names that they come up with.


Probably with the use of a random letter generator...


----------



## verona1016

Back2Horseback said:


> Are we upset due to the (untreated--for WHAT REASON!!??) worms, OR, the fact that they have the breeding age colt pastured with his own mother!? :-X
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It upsets me largely because the seller implies that you can leave her untreated and pop a few more foals out of her before she dies :shock:


----------



## cirrutopia

verona1016 said:


> Are we upset due to the (untreated--for WHAT REASON!!??) worms, OR, the fact that they have the breeding age colt pastured with his own mother!? :-X
> 
> 
> 
> It upsets me largely because the seller implies that you can leave her untreated and pop a few more foals out of her before she dies :shock:​
Click to expand...


​ 
Well that's certainly one way to find out if either has any interesting (or lethal... :-x) recessives going on...


----------



## barrelbeginner

that's a nice horse trailer!(well a donkey in this case):rofl:
I dont think that is very safe though.. or legal??

cute donkey though

MINI Donkey for sale


----------



## WSArabians

*Arabian 7 yr Gelding asking $900*. I have been riding him since he was a 1 yr old, however haven't rode him much in the past year, but he is very nice. he is 13.5/14 h. please email or text or call 717-4807



So, what ISN'T wrong with this ad? *headdesk*


----------



## hjracer

Why do people think it is a good idea to put their toddlers on unbroke horses! And with flip flops and no helmets...

Reg. Dun Filly 3 yrs.old


----------



## smrobs

Barrel, that is an adorable little donkey!! I would so bring him home if I had a child that needed a starter mount. I started riding a donkey much like him when I was about 3 and little Olen taught me more than the following 3 horses I rode LOL. He's still hanging around our place too, 25 years later .


----------



## GypsyRose

lol 
First thing I did was look to see were the ad was from for the donkey to see if I could by him! I have one mini donkey here, he is just a companion for my horse, but we love him to pieces and he is just a sweet heart! Oh and I have transported many mini's in the back of a truck, (but mine had a cab on) I did have a stallion I purchased delivered on a flat bed snowmobile trailer! That did kinda scare me as the person came over 100 miles, but, he seemed fine with it!


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

Bitliss Bridle and horse tac (yes because this is how you spell bitless and tack)
New, only used once bitless bridle bought from the website below....it worked very well...no longer have the horse....you save on the shipping...

(Because after you use it once its still new)


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I saw one craigslist ad that said: "Horse a and Tach" but I think it was removed because I can't find it :/


----------



## Endiku

That donkey is ADORABLE. I'm trying to figure out just what is on his face though, and why they have a full sized saddle on the poor thing xD seems very laid back and tolerant though! If we didnt already have two miniature donkeys, I'd be tempted to snatch him up.

As for the back of the truck...its not the safest but it works. My mare came to me in the back of a suburban! xD

Free Jack Donkey
*Free Jack Donkey (Waller)*

Date: 2012-08-01, 11:40AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

All gray donkey (jack) with a cross on back for free! He comes to you, eats out of your hand, and keeps predators out! Not sociable with my sheep/goats. He may want a girl friend. Can someone take him today? With proper training, he'll be a great pet or working animal.

*He keeps predators out but he might try to kill the herd he's protecting. Oh, and you need to get him a girlfriend so that he can make more babies. Sounds great, huh?*


Horses to Donate
*Horses to Donate (Brenham)*

Date: 2012-08-01, 10:53AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
We have top quality registered quarter horses to donate to a 401C Non-Profit organization.

Prrof of status is required.

We would consider selling them the values of the horses starts at $20,000.


Location: Brenham
*ermmm....sure. You're going to donate $20,000 dollar horses to a nonprofit. Why? Oh right, because they're probably 20 years old and lame... I mean I guess this could be legit, but seems fishy to me o.o* 





*and then this...its not a horse, but EEEGH. Why would you pay $2000 for that?! And the picture was also from two years ago...*


http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/3176635018.html
please flag with care: [?]


*Livestock Trailer/Hanover - $2000 (Houston,Texas)*

Date: 2012-08-01, 9:23AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


Great 24 ft. gooseneck trailer. Has been sitting for a few years, but was in outstanding shape when it was parked. Needs tires aired up and a paint job. I will remove the shelving if it's not wanted.


----------



## barrelbeginner

looks like it caugh on fire^!


----------



## Arksly

I'm not too sure what's so rare about a grey Thoroughbred. Also a little pricey for the amount of information given...
BEAUTIFUL GRAY Thoroughbred fully BROKE English! - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton 

$20, 000?
BIG CHEX TO Cash 3YR. OLD Filly - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

I really wish some people would geld.
Two Registered DNA Tested Double Homozygous Stallions Standing - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## smrobs

Arksly said:


> $20, 000?
> BIG CHEX TO Cash 3YR. OLD Filly - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


Yep, and if she's all they say she is, she's worth it too.


----------



## hjracer

This horse is apparently the ultimate player, has never been perfectionally trained, might need a fresher course, and only bends down to to get you off if you're mean. Needless to say, lots of interesting information...

paint horse


----------



## barrelbeginner

wow I wonder what grade they made it to... that was hard to follow^^


----------



## Cacowgirl

That poor horse!


----------



## JustWingIt

Trying to read that gave me a headache 0.0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

I quit reading after line 4! I couldn't read anymore. Ohhh my head >_<


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Am I the only one who noticed that half the stirrup fender has been photo shopped out of that pic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

OMG. Makes me quite sad when I am presented with evidence of such uneducated persons not only being horse-owners, but parents as well. And honestly, though the grammar (if can even be noted as such) and spelling aren't EVEN MY GREATEST concerns! People can still be wise and knowledgeable and write for c--p, (dyslexia, untreated, etc...) but clearly this person's issues extend beyond a reading/writing disability. Ughhh...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

This ad makes me sad:

horse for sale in Wicklow - DoneDeal.ie

hi i have 50 mixed corled mares some with foles and some in fole some very good cobs all very fat and all must go as my land is gone this month call for more info...... 

This person have given themself 1 month to rehome 50 mares and god knows how many foals (or foles as the case may be). This is what happens with wreckless backyard breeding, and I'd be fairly certain the majority of them will have limited handling and probably see a worm dose and farrier very often. 

And here's one who's current owners clearly know how to tack up! If that saddle were any further back it would be on his backside! I'm also amused that they say he has papers... those papers are an application form for a passport. The cost to process it is €25. Can they not just spend the €2 and get his passport??

6 YO gelding for sale in Tipperary : €550 - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## WSArabians

smrobs said:


> Yep, and if she's all they say she is, she's worth it too.[/QUOand she has potential.... They have more then that invested in her already.
> I was going to say with that pedigree and amount of training, that


----------



## Endiku

Mini male Donkey


MINI JACK HE SMALL GENTAL THAT ALL NEED HIM TO SELL HIM SOON GOT TO MANY STUD DONOT NEED HIM DO NOT HOW OLD HE IS CALL OR EMAIL 409 370 9822 ASK FOR DEBBIE OR KATHRYN 

Good grief... >.> 


*race horse for sale - $3500 (humble)*

Date: 2012-08-02, 12:11PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


he has wone 28500 at delta downs we are selling him to buy something for my girls because we dont have a race trainer any more his name is morespace look him up he is a grand son to slew he is 3500 or best offer email me i will send pic please dont wast my time he is a good horse 16.2 hands

I wonder if they realize that you can go pick up a race horse that has earned that much or more for free around here? ._.



http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/3159862075.html


I have a minituare horse pony studd $500 with saddle. A 10yr old paint quarter horse gelding, he lata sits and has very nice walk $2500. I have a 15yr old perfect for Kids or beginner grown-ups! $1800. I have a 2 white horse trailer $1300. I can sale or trade .i am looking for atv,boats, trucks, or just let me know What you have.call me @915-346-4560 if you want pics for specific item please call or text for pics.


Thats cute. My horse walks nice too. Heck, he even runs REALLY fast and jumps REALLY high when you try to ride him! Does that make him worth $9000?


----------



## WSArabians

Arksly said:


> I really wish some people would geld.
> Two Registered DNA Tested Double Homozygous Stallions Standing - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


I wonder what makes them rare. They look like the same, half-conformed paint I see in a million pastures everywhere...


----------



## verona1016

WSArabians said:


> I wonder what makes them rare. They look like the same, half-conformed paint I see in a million pastures everywhere...


Why, being double homozygous for "Tasty White Markings", of course! (I think double homozygous is kind of like being an equine horse :?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Double homozygous means homozygous tobiano & homozygous black (in this case) - so, homozygous for two different colour alleles  A horse can be double homozygous for silver and splash, or cream and agouti, or anything really as long as it's two completely different alleles. They do usually mean black and some form of pinto gene.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I love when people know how to spell Bay 1/4 horse

9 yr old guilding bay 1/4 for sale. needs good home, someone to work him. Loads, trims, ect.... Needs a tune up have not riden him in a while


----------



## barrelbeginner

paint stallion

I wish people would geld.. AND take better pictures...


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

Some people say "Well I can't afford to geld"... my question is one of three things...

1) Why do you have a horse?

2) Why didn't you buy a mare or a gelding?

3) Why did you breed your horse in the first place?

*headdesk*


----------



## Back2Horseback

I always have this niggling feeling that "seemingly accidentally bad" photos are posted as the person posting them is perhaps not familiar with Photoshop or something and wants to hide stuff. Makes me question the integrity if the whole ad, obviously. 
If I had a gorgeous horse to show, I'd FIND A WAY to shoot a great and flattering pic, if it meant snapping 100 & weeding one out!
I don't know Photoshop either but do have a digital camera! Prints are FREE! ; 0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JaneyWaney9

Finally found a good one.

"Olliver is a stunning and very sexy young colt who blends the best of his Swedish Warmblood and Irish Draught heritage."

Sexy, eh? We're still talking about a horse, right?


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ very cute, hehe. :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveisabug

3 free horses come get them today
"First come first serve not gone tonight I'm taking them back to originall owner 20 yr old made kids type horse 4 yr old mare green and 12 yr old mare has papers all rideable but green one bring me and hay take a horse need t feed others that r strarving these aren't 775-910-3369"

I wonder what the "strarving" horses look like....and this is a "rescue" 
A+ for spelling and grammar!


----------



## Back2Horseback

Anyone know of any horse rescues in Las Vegas (live near there/have familiarity with one and can call and get these three some feed???) Literally KILLS ME (& I know same for all of you!) to think of horses going WITHOUT FEED. UGH. FEEL ILL...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze

7 Month old Pet Mini Horse

the picture speaks for itself!!


----------



## barrelbeginner

dang I wish I got to see the above 2.. they were deleted by the posters


----------



## furbabymum

I know i know I sold my horses what am I doing here. Looking on CL for chickens and found this:
Spanish Buckskin Mare

Is it normal for a 4 year old untrained mare to have had 2 foals already??? Seems rather insane to me!


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Ontario livestock for sale; horses, goats, cattle, cows, calves, sheep for sale - Free Ontario Classifieds at Kijiji



> HELLO IM LOOKING FOR HORSES TO GIVE TO A GOOD HOME ANY BREED IS FINE AND IT HAS TO BE BROKE TO RIDE !!!! LET ME KNOW IF U HAVE ANYTHING
> 
> 
> TEXT ONLY **********


.... so you want me to GIVE you my BROKE horse... and you don't even want to pick up the phone... I have to text you.... are you serious?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

paint yearling - $350 

Date: 2012-08-08, 11:59AM PDT
Reply to: [Errors when replying to ads?]

hello i have 1 and 8 month old paint colt i need to sell.. he is very sweet loving he loves to be right by you every were you go.. i hate to sell him but im moving and i have to down size on my animals. i have an other horse he has been with so he is *good with other boys and girls*. he dose *need to be gelded befor you put him with a mare*, he trailor, he loves to be brushed, love attention, he is scard of water so baths he hates them , he does tie and stand, *luged really good kinda pulls but not bad*, he *does good with his feed. his back feet are still alittle hard to clean but he is getting better*, feeding time he DONT like to be tuched, i dont know way but he has always done that, he is more of a mans horse then a girl, he fallow my bf every he gos he listens better to my bf alot better then me, over all he is a very clam and very sweet boy, he does need work still. i have *change him alot to be not afiad of peole* becuse when i first got him he was scard of people and would run from you. now he wont leave you alone and has to be right in your face. he has a very funny peronalty. he love to eat otter pops, so dont eat one in front of him with out giving him one. he will make a geat horse someday. 
only trads ill do is a 2 horse tralior in very good condistion or very very good grass hay. and dont try to just give me a bail or 2 
thank you










*head desk*


----------



## BellaMFT

*:-(*



> View Large Images »
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Older Golden Palamino Gelding. Around 18-20 years old. Once used as 4H horse. Just a sweetheart. Spooks at nothing.
> 
> 
> We have 5 kids horses that we are looking for good homes for. Good home a must. We are not desperate but just see no need for him to just sit around and not be used.


SALE PENDING! KIDS HORSE Golden Palamino - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Malad - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com

I think the picture speaks for itself.


----------



## HollyBubbles

PerchiesKisses said:


> Ontario livestock for sale; horses, goats, cattle, cows, calves, sheep for sale - Free Ontario Classifieds at Kijiji
> 
> 
> 
> .... so you want me to GIVE you my BROKE horse... and you don't even want to pick up the phone... I have to text you.... are you serious?


I understand the txt only part, cause I can't recieve phonecalls where I live due to phone reception... But the rest of it :shock: the only broke horse i would be giving them is a stuffed one


----------



## PaintingPintos

I had this one saved in a Word document because it was so ridiculous....well here it is:

*Beautiful Barrel/Bending Prospect
*
This is a 24y.o mustang that looks like he is part sheep! lol! His fur is very wool-y and his mane is a mess! But don't let that stop you from being captured by his personality! He is absolutely totally bombproof. Scares at nothing! Has an old injury, was shot in the leg when he was 9, complately healed now, no sign of limp. He is an amazing jumper and will jump anything (but over 21/2 feet is not good) and his hooves are amazing even thogh he's never had shoes on!!! Rides bareback only, will try to rip a saddle off but is a gentle old pony with a kid on his back w/o saddle. But if u are over 100lbs. then he will buck you off!
He is 4 feet 2 in. tall (last time I measured was when he was 20 but he has grown a lot) and will keep growing with good grass.
He is gorgeous and is very agile which he shows when you are catching him in the feild so if you watch this you will instantly know his show potential.
Good for a 4h project, no slaughter houses please. You kids will love this horse.
Amazing christmas gift for the kids-- he does good in a small barn so it's ok if he lives in a shed for a little shelter. 
Goes grate just on grass no grain please he founders a lot and that make s it worse.
No other health problems but has sore limbs in the morning I bet if you give him asprin he'll be ok. UTD on shots and coggings. No vet problems but had to be sidated 3 times because he was antsy. I was told he is a grey horse with white spots but now that I think about it he looks like a pinto! Haha you can figure it out for yourself but either way he is GORGEOUS looks like a beautiful horse we need to get rid of him though because.
I love him to death but he doesn't like people though but he definitely wil like you over time though if you give him brushes.
He is going to be sold for some $$$ but I'd like to trade him for a pitbul or rotwiler or great dane, just a dog that has really good guard dog skills and bites on command no e-mails please text or leave a message at ####### no calling earlier then 11am so please respond we have to get rid of him quickly our landlord does not like horses in the yard thank you. My daughter wrote the add.
PS Micky was gelded when he was and now he mounts horses we don't know what happened. Just keep him from other horses especially ungelded and he will be fine!! Haha

ignorethis: horse saddle mare gelding stallion goat sheep chiken dog guard rotwiler pitbull great dane cat bird cage barn stable tractor van car couch park food can tomatoe plants wagon wheel 


I honestly can't tell what the HELL was going on there, why they kept talking....I hope they at least got the horse to a caring person!
All I could think though while reading it at first was "Oh, my gosh, stop TALKING!!"
Insane people on the internet ;___;


----------



## PaintingPintos

Sorry....meant to edit but accidentally quoted!


----------



## Kayella

2011 AQHA PALAMINO SKIPPER W/ BLUE VALENTINE, NREBRASKA BRED GELDING,

This ad made me giggle. Anyone need a half ton dog?


----------



## Kayella

There is NOTHING right about this ad. 

quarter horse stallion


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> 2011 AQHA PALAMINO SKIPPER W/ BLUE VALENTINE, NREBRASKA BRED GELDING,
> 
> This ad made me giggle. Anyone need a half ton dog?


The line "HE WANTS TO BE A DAM DOG" has me picturing all kinds of scenarios that led up to that statement :rofl:


----------



## Kayella

Tianimalz said:


> The line "HE WANTS TO BE A DAM DOG" has me picturing all kinds of scenarios that led up to that statement :rofl:


That's what made me giggle, Tia! And I imagine this old cowboy going, "Ya **** horse, get that outta your mouth!"


----------



## Tianimalz

3yr Old Philly


Heehee, the "philly"'s I see for sale never get old.


----------



## amp23

Tianimalz said:


> 3yr Old Philly
> 
> 
> Heehee, the "philly"'s I see for sale never get old.


She's a cute little horse though! I like her


----------



## Oxer

Kayella said:


> There is NOTHING right about this ad.
> 
> quarter horse stallion


Are they seriously asking 2 grand for that horse??? yikes.


----------



## Tianimalz

amp23 said:


> She's a cute little horse though! I like her


She is a cutie  The philly part just always makes me snicker a bit inside though :lol:


----------



## dee

Oxer said:


> Are they seriously asking 2 grand for that horse??? yikes.


There seems to be a whole culture that feels that setting a realistic price on a horse is demeaning, somehow. The higher the price put their fugly horse, the higher their own status is. 

Our neighbor had what he claimed was a pure bred Andalusian stallion. He just couldn't get papers on him because the horse had been "imported." Imported from where? And, I've never seen a dunskin Andalusian before, though I guess it's possible.

He wanted to sell that stallion, unpapered, for $20,000. He just couldn't understand why no one ever responded to his ad.

I will grant you, that stallion was drop dead gorgeous, but without papers, he was nothing more than a grade.


----------



## GypsyRose

Black and white pony
now you tell me you have a pony forsale that has foundered and should be kept in a dry lot, but yet you post a pic of the pony knee deep in a grass field?


----------



## Anywhere Else

GypsyRose said:


> Black and white pony
> now you tell me you have a pony forsale that has foundered and should be kept in a dry lot, but yet you post a pic of the pony knee deep in a grass field?


They only just updated it to say that, the picture is old...


----------



## barrelbeginner

Anywhere Else said:


> They only just updated it to say that, the picture is old...


 Do you know that the picture is old? If they knew the horse foundered before, they shouldn't have it on pasture in the first place, right?


----------



## loveisabug

All White Quarter Horse

All white stallion horse. 3500 obo

Great on trails, very calm around kids and noise.
31/2 year old stallion small in size but great for family..

need to sell, asap!! great looking horse with very nice blood line with paperwork.. 


3 year old stallions are the best family horses after all and you can't beat that price! He sure is cute though


----------



## stingerscricket

KID HORSE

"turn them loose an forget about them" WOW great advice


----------



## barrelbeginner

loveisabug said:


> All White Quarter Horse
> 
> All white stallion horse. 3500 obo
> 
> Great on trails, very calm around kids and noise.
> 31/2 year old stallion small in size but great for family..
> 
> need to sell, asap!! great looking horse with very nice blood line with paperwork..
> 
> 
> 3 year old stallions are the best family horses after all and you can't beat that price! He sure is cute though


that is the wierdest saddle horn ive ever seen! in the first picture:O


----------



## barrelbeginner

For some reason I feel like this one has been posted on here before.. but I found it on my Cl area so Im posting it again.. PLEASE let me know if Im right lol I was thinking about it all night

buckskin mare 


And what I dont like about this: She is 4, NOT HALTER BROKE and foaled TWICE already... AS A 4 YEAR OLD???????


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yup she was posted 2 pages back but as a spanish mare for 1000. She looks like she'd make a good little riding horse though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

barrelbeginner said:


> that is the wierdest saddle horn ive ever seen! in the first picture:O




That's a mexican saddle, they have huge horns!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

There's something not right about the pic in this ad it looks like 2 different horses Photoshopped together

*kids horse for sale(strong but gentle) - $2000 (east houston)*

Date: 2012-08-12, 11:16PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
A very noble ready for kids horse, adults or kids will live this horse to trailride!!!if interested call me @(1915)346-4560


----------



## Kayella

^^Poor boy

I have a horse for sell 800"$$$$"

This one, is a tad bit amusing :lol:


----------



## barrelbeginner

hehe he has been clipped lol! no breading.. wow. haha.. and yeah that Photo does look a bit on the wierd side.. you know what would be funny. If someone on here had an ad up and someone posted it on here:0 haha


----------



## Back2Horseback

tiffrmcoy said:


> There's something not right about the pic in this ad it looks like 2 different horses Photoshopped together
> 
> *kids horse for sale(strong but gentle) - $2000 (east houston)*


In the top photo? What is UP with the "headgear " on the horse?
It's like a mechanical hackamore + a bosal + a halter horse/show bit!! (It's hard to see a lot of detail with my cell, so it may be something "normal" which just looks odd in my screen)....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

^^It looks to me like it's a regular nylon halter underneath some form of shanked bit that perhaps has a bosalita or a caveson attached to it. Either way, there is too much crap on the head of a horse that is supposed to be "broke".

And I guess they are just hoping that nobody will notice the horrible swayback that horse has if they don't post any "naked" pictures of him:?. He's _got_ to be a very good natured guy to put up with riding when there is no special care taken to ensure the saddle fits him even a little bit.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Smrobs,
Thought the SAME THING re: horse being swaybacked. 

I didn't comment on such, as with a saddle on, I don't trust my confo skills enough yet to be SURE of my eyes when I "think" I'm seeing something like that. I am appreciative that you mentioned it, as though, (poor horse naturally!), it affirms for me that my "eye" IS getting more "automatic" @ seeing glaring conformation defects, even as in this case, under saddle... :0) Thanks for providing me with an "accidental" boost to my confidence!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

:wink: No problem at all .


----------



## Equestrienne92

Quarter Horse & Appaloosa Horse

I had to look twice..but yes the ad picture for the appy is of him peeing..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagesweethart

I don't know about dumbest... but this is definitely one of the more expensive 6 year old prospects I've seen in a while... at least in my area! They're very proud of that little mare! :mrgreen:
AQHA Mare

I have a real pet peeve when it comes to heights, I don't know about anyone else but it really turns me off when I see an ad that says "15.5 hand APHA mare for sale".

And this ad, this is what's going to (or has?) put the equine industry into the proverbial "crapper".
Horse-Mare
8 year old BROOD horse... 3/4 arabian and 1/4 TWH. Is this a cross which is legitimately desirable in some circles? I guess I could see where that would be good for a trail horse or something but I don't necessarily see how you are "bettering" the equine community by breeding her? Maybe it's just me getting on a soap box about inexperienced owners and their backyard breeding habits...


----------



## Customcanines

*Best dumb ad*

OK - I have the best one. I just posted it elsewhere, but I have to share:

Saddle and Quarter horse gendon - $600 (grayson county, ky)

We have a saddle and Quarter horse cross and he is a sorrel color and he is 15 plus years old and is 15 hands tall. Is broke to ride and is very genlte. But need experience rider . We like to have $600.00 firm for him if you would like to know more or would like to see him please call 270-879-0609. On burying him we only take cash or cashier checks only. 

(The red highlights are mine.)


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ thats a good one!


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Registered Leopard Appaloosa Stud

Uhh, did I miss something?


----------



## dressagesweethart

BarrelWannabe said:


> Registered Leopard Appaloosa Stud
> 
> Uhh, did I miss something?


Maybe he talks like Mr. Ed and poops gold nuggets cause that's pretty much the ONLY way they're going to get that kind of money for him lol!


----------



## sommsama09

AQHA 4 yr old Bay Filly

That halter is Really annoying me


----------



## GypsyRose

BarrelWannabe said:


> Registered Leopard Appaloosa Stud
> 
> Uhh, did I miss something?


Never seen a stud that threw color while being gelded! lol


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I think they mean he doesn't act studdy under saddle. Either way, they wont sell him at that price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

sommsama09 said:


> AQHA 4 yr old Bay Filly
> 
> That halter is Really annoying me


 whoah.. yah it bugs me as well.. wierd.. people..:-|


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Some people are just plain NUTS! haha.

If I were that mare, I'd be fidgety and fussy with the halter in my eyes like that. 
She looks to tolerate it well, so I'll give her that.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oh yup! THAT HE IS!!

Perhaps it's the owner's way of saying, "Oh, and look here! His plumbing works, too!" :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Halter mare (poor little girl) has a very long and chipped L front hoof. All around not seemingly well cared for. Who uses a "mini" sized halter on a horse? And it's ROPE ...SHOULD BE SOMEWHAT ADJUSTABLE.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

THIS:
Page Title

Because there is no way that filly is worth $35,000. Becase she is a carbon coby of her ill conformed sire, who's a carbon copy of his ill conformed sire - who's a result of poor breeding - colour instead of conformation. 
Oui....


----------



## WSArabians

BarrelWannabe said:


> Registered Leopard Appaloosa Stud
> 
> Uhh, did I miss something?


Yet another bred for colour and instead of educated breeding for conformation and potential. 
:-|


----------



## dressagesweethart

I don't know much about Arabs but the one in your profile pic is gorgeous  I rode a NSH stallion year ago named Champagne's Echo... but that's the extent of my Arabian knowledge LOL


----------



## Annanoel

This really got me going! Lol. 

He has been rwg I have no papers lost before my name born2002 may 6th
The ultimate player
Dusty needs a home now!!
We are running out of money
he is in need of trim
He is broke to ride
he adores kids
About a 7 as he is hot if you feed him grain!! 
Aother wise a 8 as he can be close to heals when leading and head strong
*stands like an *** sometimes
*He isn't one to take off he will just want to stand and eat sometimes
Ive never had him profectionally trained ive never just went fun blown
Just trot that's it and walking
Ive seen him run jump and dance very pretty used to be a tri but lost the ring around his face
He baths loads has been road ridden needs a fresher course I have been on him in over a yr
kids have at least once a month he has had saddle reins bit all that we perfer barrback and just tie off rope to side of halter as he does good either way
he has never bitten or kicked
He isn't mean if your mean to him he might try to bend down like to get u off never rolled overon anyone!
He gets spooked by storms small small spaces
Goes right in bigger trailers smaller it is harder to get him in
He has pulled his head high once ot twice if he is scared.
Riding into danger he will back up he has never reared up on anyine but will do a side step.
*Hope this honesty helped
*please choose Dusty as he is very loving gelding!
He has had issue since last year with his knee/s took a slide om a jump little bit bigger and slippery that day and has since been lifting his legs funny ..vet said maybe
Locking stiffle.the knee?we can afford treatments we did get buet and he was getting better
But can't afford that either he is on marsh hay /grass
He looks good over all ive had him from time he was just yr old.
He was at borders once or twice gets along great with mares babies minis likes cats and dogs
Everything will go with $1500 or make best offer fence post wire fencers tanks hay tack saddle new was$1300.00...
All that new bridle set gems bling bling!! Used once if that ..was $200 fleet
*We use a switch or twig on butt as he don't go for kickin as all smacking of lips horse call might get him going faster ..lets go faster. He does know reins back right left 
*.stop is woe does that always on a dime! !!.
If you would like to be new owner of a great horse oh and he would fit a shorter person *I'm 5.5 and he seems smaller to me but if you get him bulked up he will work
*my girls are were15 been on him since they were 5&6 ..I rode him soon as he was 2 yrs old I was 150 now 210 still ride him but not for a yr I had foot surgery for health condition that limits me from riding

paint horse


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ that one has been posted before lol.. and some people's grammar right?


----------



## Schulzs89

^ that was funny!


----------



## barrelbeginner

not to be rude but I think she had surgery that limits her sentence making skills or something.. haha ya it was very funny.. but hard to follow


----------



## smrobs

^^Also known as a lobotomy :wink::lol:.


----------



## barrelbeginner

You and your long words that high schoolers like me don't understand...


----------



## Piaffe

*snicker snicker* I couldn't resist posting this one just for the title. I actually like the horse fine...

13 year old APHA pretty riding hore


----------



## fastforty

PAINT GILDING
*PAINT GILDING - $300*

we got him from *a* auction two weeks ago he is really good bare back or *saddle up* but we did not see his front leg when we got him he has a knot on his knee it *dos* not *hert* him in any way *we* will run or walk and he *dos* not *faver* it at all . MY *doughter* decided to not take a chance that it may get worse so we now are *saleing* him so u can text or call **********


----------



## barrelbeginner

Ouchy.. they should just put him. down.. or he will eventually probably go to slaughter.. I guess he could be a pasture pet.. but with hay prices so expensive...:/


----------



## Back2Horseback

Piaffe said:


> *snicker snicker* I couldn't resist posting this one just for the title. I actually like the horse fine...
> 
> 13 year old APHA pretty riding hore


Ha! Bummer when just one darned letter can make such a difference! I agree...very nice horse! (I'd imagine the "error" in the title may have actually increased their viewing audience)...He he...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

:rofl::rofl::rofl:OMFG i didnt even realize the title till now!


----------



## Back2Horseback

For some reason, @ this EARLY HOUR, the funny part, IMO, is that even though "horse" written as "hore" IS obviously a typo and the association to the word "*****" is what makes the title humorous ... Yet, my guess is MOST C.L.'ers looking at ads probably have no idea that "hore" isn't the proper spelling for "*****" -- & likely checked the ad for that reason, OR didn't notice/care that "horse" was misspelled...(eye roll)...did that comment even make ANY sense? I'm TIRED! (YAWN) ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Piaffe

^^haha..it made sense. And even the incorrect spelling couldn't stop my small chuckle last night....I blame it on too little sleep....and way too many cups of coffee trying to stay awake. Sorry for my bad sense of deluded humor...hehe

...I really shouldn't even go on craigslist.....


----------



## Back2Horseback

:0) Should ANYONE REAAAALY be going on CL?? But WE ALL DOOOOO!!!! Teehee!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

Heey!! I've found a dog and two very nice horses (well, the second I consider borderline rescue, but I love her to pieces) off of Craigslist  I got nothing against the site, and there are some good people on it. But, with it being so easy to use and free it does attract questionable people quite often that give it such a bad rep.


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ You know what...I stand corrected...At least in my wording, but not my intent! I believe CL is a WONDERFUL marketplace and by FAR A GREAT WAY to find forever homes for unwanted pets...I personally have seen six awesome dogs saved from Animal Control euthanasia, all thanks to CL...AND my best friend found his run away dog IN 6 HOURS via CL folks helping the search...

My statement ONLY MEANT that when I PERSONALLY LOOK, I really "shouldn't be" (!) but do anyway... ;0)

Sorry for the confusion! (& of course there IS a certain "element" on CL -- we've seen lots of it on this very thread) but more importantly, even some of those folks have been emailed and educated via their ads)...so it's "all good!" :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie

I get loads of stuff off craigslist... it's also my go-to when I want to sell or free-cycle something. Doesn't mean there aren't plenty of nutters on it too though. 

I got, lemme count, 7 animals off it over the years, and a couple more that were rescue-rehome projects too. I prefer CL over most shelters and 'real' rescues just for the lack of paperwork. I don't do the bit where they retain the right to repossess or inspect the animal years and months down the road because I am paranoid about people stalking me. And this is even despite the fact I worked for a Very Good shelter for several years.


----------



## Red Raiders

Isaw an add on here about a Frisian named Randy owned by tracyleu. 

The add goes on to say Randy is a mare a stallion a gelding and a brood mare. That she is a great ride and bombproof! Hahah


----------



## Tianimalz

Oh I understand!! LOL, I just wanted to throw in that not all CL users are completely ignorant... but my latest mare is from that strain of owners this thread seems to be dedicated too. Let's just say the "kid safe Shadow Paint" I ended up going to look at was a underfed AppyX that was so lethargic she couldn't express herself in the slightest; obviously that meant she was kid safe >8l And those nuts had the courage to try and tell me how to feed a horse. Uhg. 

Yup, I full heatedly agree that Craigslist has its goods and bad and the "bad" do seem to outweigh by a lot, but meh... I can't bring myself to stop scouring the farm and garden and pet sections LOL


----------



## barrelbeginner

I know I cant get anything else but every morning I look at farm and garden!


----------



## Haileyyy

Another ADULT riding a MINI! That seems to be the thing to do around here, almost every ad for a pony has an adult on them.

Miniature gelding


----------



## Tianimalz

> tands still for ferrier, feet just trimmed in April. Needs some hands on time.


O_O They do know you need to trim your horse every other _week_, not every other _month_... right? Oh lord.


----------



## barrelbeginner

every 6 to 8 weeks i thought tia?


----------



## Ponies

Bay QH Mare
not dumb but her face coloring is so pretty. I want her!

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/grd/3196212875.html
this one just was odd.


----------



## SlideStop

Ponies said:


> EGYPTIAN/APPALOOSA MARE
> this one just was odd.



THE FIELD.. what field??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

I think by "field" they meant "the tiny, barbed-wired off mud pit we use as a pasture", rather than "a proper, even if muddy from the rain (that obviously can't really be helped) but with a bit of room to move-about-type-of -pasture, with safe fencing"! ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Haileyyy said:


> Another ADULT riding a MINI! That seems to be the thing to do around here, almost every ad for a pony has an adult on them.
> 
> Miniature gelding


No DOUBT! Poor little guy...AND look at his horribly long slipper feet! Um, trim much...NOT! All around terrible (+ note the barbed-wire fencing on top of everything else...)--AND really a cute little boy, just too bad! Hand to shaking head.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

Haileyyy said:


> Another ADULT riding a MINI! That seems to be the thing to do around here, almost every ad for a pony has an adult on them.
> 
> Miniature gelding


POOR PONY! makes him look like a freaking kids teddy bear.. not saying that girl is HUGE but.. still awh..


----------



## barrelbeginner

I wonder what would happen if he tried to buck her off..? and I have barbed wire.. but it sucks..:/


----------



## Back2Horseback

I am not lucky enough to own my own property, nor have I ever had to make property owner type decisions...thus let me be SUPER CLEAR that I in NO manner "judge" ANYONE for having barbed-wire fencing...the ONLY reason I occasionally make note of it is because I have seen, sadly, some of the terrible injuries the stuff has caused to beloved horses of folks right here on this forum, mainly... I TOTALLY get how costly it can be to re-fence, especially a large acreage property...so again, I make NO JUDGEMENT if a person either wants it OR doesn't want it, but can't afford to replace it...it just puts my often way too excitable "worrywartness" into overdrive is all!! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintingPintos

I found this today on CL:


FREE HORSE!!!!!

2 year old Paint Mare-- would like to get rid of her ASAP because I can't Train her she's very wild and willful but I know if Someone breaks her in She will be a Stunning Mare. Great Mover and if she is ridden she will buck but if you Break her in she will be amazing.
She's 15.2 HH and will keep growing. Nice green horse break her Your way Amazing Bloodlines.


----------



## nikelodeon79

Saw an ad the the other day for a mare that is apparently 15.9 hands tall. LOL!


----------



## cowgirl4753

This was an ad I found on kijiji....

Gelding horse for sale.


That's it no pic, no price, no information besides gelding horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Cowgirl, can you provide a link?? That's EVERYTHING I've EVER WANTED in a horse...I've FINALLY FOUND my PERFECT HORSE! (Ha...lol!) ;0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Back2Horseback said:


> Cowgirl, can you provide a link?? That's EVERYTHING I've EVER WANTED in a horse...I've FINALLY FOUND my PERFECT HORSE! (Ha...lol!) ;0)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ahh I'm sorry musta sold, it was definitely a one in a million!! Haha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Back2Horseback said:


> No DOUBT! Poor little guy...AND look at his horribly long slipper feet! Um, trim much...NOT! All around terrible (+ note the barbed-wire fencing on top of everything else...)--AND really a cute little boy, just too bad! Hand to shaking head.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And... "Feet just trimmed in April" :shock: Ad posted in August, that's 4 freaking months!! :-x

(That last emoticon isn't angry enough to express my feelings for this ad...)


----------



## ljazwinski

WTF????? I believe she weighs more than he does!!!!! people just amaze me...... someone needs to throw about 4 bags of feed on her shoulders and see how likes it:-x:-x:-x


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

"horse must go fast skinny 26 yrs old cant aford to feed 800"

*shakes head*

800!? 800 heads to feed or $800? The ad was just removed, I hope it was a troll or someone gave that horse a good home.


----------



## HorseMom1025

TrojanCowgirl said:


> "horse must go fast skinny 26 yrs old cant aford to feed 800"
> 
> *shakes head*
> 
> 800!? 800 heads to feed or $800? The ad was just removed, I hope it was a troll or someone gave that horse a good home.


Maybe that was the price ($800). The poster appears to have an aversion to punctuation. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Pfft. Punctuation just slows down your typing skills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753

Beautiful Roan Mare-- Started - St. Albert Livestock For Sale - Kijiji St. Albert


Another one of those dang grey roans, this one changes from grey to purple though!! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador

STUD PAINT HORSE FOR SALE

Because he sooooo needs to be a stud


----------



## PaintingPintos

This makes me so sad......it's horrible. I don't think it's fake though.
CL:

*BEAUTIFUL ARAB/PAINT MARE*
Last Christmas I bought my daughter a 14 year old Paint/Arabian cross for $3000 to help her through her training. She's very competitive but apparently this horse is not wanted and she is now bored with it.
This horse will do anything.
English, Western, Hunting (yes, she has been out with the hounds), whatever you desire. She is sound in all feet, was trimmed and shoed on 8/10/12 and is going well.
No old injuries or scars. Just a beautiful horse that is going out of condition because my daughter doesn't want her.
She comes with her Crosby English jumping saddle and a padded matching leather English bridle. There are also 3 saddle pads if you want, and also if you want you can take the horse's knee boots. 
It is very sad to waste money like this, but my daughter says she did not "click" with the horse and we need to get rid of it because I myself cannot ride and we are in a very rural area where nobody else rides.
Asking $2200 firm, $2700 for saddle and supplies.
Please e-mail for more info, this horse will go fast so get in while you can.
NO SPAM!!!!


----------



## Rashiel

Super Quiet Lady consider offers over $2000 - Thoroughbred - Horsezone

Now, this horse could be a nice, red bay....or not!


----------



## Maple

PaintingPintos said:


> This makes me so sad......it's horrible. I don't think it's fake though.
> CL:
> 
> *BEAUTIFUL ARAB/PAINT MARE*
> Last Christmas I bought my daughter a 14 year old Paint/Arabian cross for $3000 to help her through her training. She's very competitive but apparently this horse is not wanted and she is now bored with it.
> This horse will do anything.
> English, Western, Hunting (yes, she has been out with the hounds), whatever you desire. She is sound in all feet, was trimmed and shoed on 8/10/12 and is going well.
> No old injuries or scars. Just a beautiful horse that is going out of condition because my daughter doesn't want her.
> She comes with her Crosby English jumping saddle and a padded matching leather English bridle. There are also 3 saddle pads if you want, and also if you want you can take the horse's knee boots.
> It is very sad to waste money like this, but my daughter says she did not "click" with the horse and we need to get rid of it because I myself cannot ride and we are in a very rural area where nobody else rides.
> Asking $2200 firm, $2700 for saddle and supplies.
> Please e-mail for more info, this horse will go fast so get in while you can.
> NO SPAM!!!!


 
I dont find it sad, just honest. It's very common for people to either buy the wrong horse or have a child lose interest. There is a revolving door at all riding schools of horsemad girls who live at the barn, and almost overnight disappear as they find boys or other interests. I'm glad that the parent is moving the horse on rather than let it go to waste.


----------



## hjracer

This seemed like a pretty normal ad until I saw the last picture...how is it that someone could think that would ever be ok, let alone something you would want to put in a sale ad!

ROAN MINIATURE HORSE


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Absolutely disgusting!

Lizzie


----------



## barrelbeginner

OMG.. I have those same boots!...



on the realating topic.. that is horrible!!! people.. really..


----------



## Houston

hjracer said:


> This seemed like a pretty normal ad until I saw the last picture...how is it that someone could think that would ever be ok, let alone something you would want to put in a sale ad!
> 
> ROAN MINIATURE HORSE


At first I was trying to figure out what was wrong with this ad... until I saw that last photo.

Do people not think!?


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ opbviously not lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

or spell right lol


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*paint quarter horses - $1000 (conroe)*

Date: 2012-08-26, 1:53PM CDT

white and black mares and brown stud.
white mare is 3 yrs old halter broke but not broke to ride so great for beginners, was bottle feed so a real sweetheart. 14 hand high
black mare is 5 yrs halter broke and has had lil work with *sattle* so needs work so also good for beginners, has APHA papers, 14 hands high
brown stud is a 8 yr old halter and *sattle* broke
great rider for all ages really mellow
14 hands high.
*all are up to date on colic*, shots and wormed. love my horses just no time for them anymore so want to find them new homes. all for sale or willing to trade let me know what you have to tradr.


----------



## Back2Horseback

tiffrmcoy said:


> *paint quarter horses - $1000 (conroe)*
> 
> Date: 2012-08-26, 1:53PM CDT
> 
> white and black mares and brown stud.
> white mare is 3 yrs old halter broke but not broke to ride so great for beginners, was bottle feed so a real sweetheart. 14 hand high
> black mare is 5 yrs halter broke and has had lil work with *sattle* so needs work so also good for beginners, has APHA papers, 14 hands high
> brown stud is a 8 yr old halter and *sattle* broke
> great rider for all ages really mellow
> 14 hands high.
> *all are up to date on colic*, shots and wormed. love my horses just no time for them anymore so want to find them new homes. all for sale or willing to trade let me know what you have to tradr.



Nothing like putting a beginner on a non-broke horse (overlooking of course the body scores ON ALL OF THESE HORSES of TWO--& that's being generous--the wormy bellies--"wormed" my behind--& the stallion advertised as "SATTLE"-BROKE AND GREAT FOR ALL AGES! But thank goodness they are all up-to-date on their "COLIC"! LUCKY BREAK, THERE!!

HEAD*DESK*POUNDING*REPEATEDLY.


----------



## Tianimalz

Awesome shetland mare looking for forever home!


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Oh God, I wonder if their parents know they've posted this... This is why children shouldn't use the internet!!

13-15h horse wanted to loan for 2 girls
2 girls aged 12 but very mature and quite tall for our age please don't be put off by our age as we are very confident. I have had experience with a wild yearling making it tame and used to human contact where as my friend has had none but as i said we are very confident. My friend can't ride so would like a school master as i know how to do everything but haven't quite got the movement you need to have when you canter but i can trott over jumps. we will pay £5 a week each so thats £10 a week...PLEASE HELP US WE HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR AGES AND HAVENT FOUND ONE YET!!!!!


----------



## Cacowgirl

That little pony mare sure has a lot of heart!


----------



## Ponies

APHA Superior western pleasure mare

.... something looks very wrong with the first picture. Or is it just me?


----------



## smrobs

It looks to me like she is very pregnant in that first picture (though it does say they just weaned, I would venture a guess that the pix were from before she foaled). And, it looks like she was photoshopped to make her head look smaller? Either way, other than her color, she is a very unattractive horse.

I guess that just goes to show that color really does trump conformation. I would never breed something with such horrible calf knees as what she's got :?.


----------



## Ponies

Then theres this.. LOL.
zebra/pony/horse necklace


----------



## GreyRay

Ponies said:


> Then theres this.. LOL.
> zebra/pony/horse necklace


Trolling CL like a boss
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ponies said:


> APHA Superior western pleasure mare
> 
> .... something looks very wrong with the first picture. Or is it just me?


Looks like the neck's been photoshopped to give a "crest"... I think you can kind of see where the smudge tool has been applied.


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow. poor pony! Look at all the pics!
-----------------------------------------
Check his video on youtube.com:





Meet Tom! He is a adorable miniature pony. He is 10 years old and stands 39 inches high. Tom is super sweet. No bite or kicking. He is very broke to ride.
Also great lead line pony for little kids. Or great for children to learn to be around horses. 
Tom is a very easy keeper. You can keep him in your back yard!
He is dewormed, teeth are floated recently, UTD on shots and coggins. 

Price: 1250
Price including pony saddle and bridle: 1350

Call for more info:
9O3-647-OO79

or visit out website:
INSIDE OUT | your horse solution

miniature, miniature horse, american miniature horse, horses, gelding, kids horse, lead line


----------



## hisangelonly

And watch the video. The poor pony is struggling lol


----------



## hisangelonly

*Poor guy has so many bald spots...*

------------------------



*Multiple World Champion Gelding - $3500 (Nocona)*

Date: 2012-08-27, 12:22PM CDT
Reply to this post
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


8 yearold multiple world champion gelding, reg APHA, and PtHA. 16+ hands tall, has a totle of 1173 points in Youth, Open and Amat. 111 grand and resv grand champion titles. easy for anyone to handle extreamly heavy muscled. please call with any questions or for more info...940-825-5222 or cell 940-395-0624.... will consider some trade...


----------



## hisangelonly

Anyone can ride...yes I am sure 
-------
*3 year old Stallion - $3500 (Dublin)*

Date: 2012-08-23, 9:28PM CDT
Reply to this post
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]


3 years old, 16 hands tall
rides great, no bucks or kicks, very gentle anyone can ride
have AQHA papers for him
own son of Mr Elusive(first 2 pictures) and dam is Call Me A Babe(3rd and 4th pictures) last pic is of the stud for sale

$3500 obo 

call or text 817 243 5312 for more pics or info.


----------



## GypsyRose

*3 year old Stallion - $3500 (Dublin)

*Look at his feet! He looks pigeon toed on the one front foot and look at how elongated they are!


----------



## KatieQ

Horse aside, that's one of the weirdest saddles I have ever seen.


----------



## DimSum

KatieQ said:


> Horse aside, that's one of the weirdest saddles I have ever seen.


It's a charro-style saddle, also called Mexican Gaucho style. Search for the charro threads here, you'll be (probably) unpleasantly surprised at the riding "style".


----------



## KatieQ

You're right DimSum- I looked it up and was horrified!


----------



## randomrider92

Not a horse for sale ad but a lot of you will probably get a kick out of it.

WILL TRADE DIAMOND RING FOR HORSE AND TRAILOR


----------



## KatieQ

Hahaha! Smart girl!


----------



## verona1016

randomrider92 said:


> Not a horse for sale ad but a lot of you will probably get a kick out of it.
> 
> WILL TRADE DIAMOND RING FOR HORSE AND TRAILOR


That's not a bad idea... I'd get much more use out of a truck & trailer than I do out of my engagement ring... 

Here's my find for the day:



> *Purebred arabian wanted filly or young mare must pretty in the face*
> 
> I am looking to buy a purebred arabian very pretty filly or young mare,cant be older than 5.please send pictures and video and price.Must be very very reasonable in price,I will email you back if it is something interested in


How exactly does one teach a horse to "pretty in the face"?


----------



## stingerscricket

thero-bread chestnut horse

WOW what a bargain! A pure thero-bread horse for only $100


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Well I knew the price of bread was going up, but this is ridiculous. Wonder if the other horse in the pic, is a hoteo-dog bun.

Lizzie


----------



## Maple

stingerscricket said:


> thero-bread chestnut horse
> 
> WOW what a bargain! A pure thero-bread horse for only $100


 
I'm loving those photography skills... they really took the time and effort to make her look her best didnt they?


----------



## barrelbeginner

holy cow! lizzie your right.. looks like im done eating bread for a while.. dang the prices are going way up! and yes like above.. great pictures.. 

they should become photographers..


----------



## AbsitVita

dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


Thanks for making me fall out of my chair laughing, spilling hot coffee on myself! THAT is totally hilarious!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I give you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AbsitVita

Amarea said:


> Hey now! I live in Indiana and I'm edumakated! :lol:


I got you both beat, bnr in Wes Vuhginny!


----------



## AbsitVita

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> I saw that to. I also loved the sideways, grainy (probably cell phone) pictures that were posted of it.
> 
> This is also a favorite of mine, I found about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why he is in the house (and apparently about to leave a little pile on their carpet by the looks of it), I don't know.


Here's the title to one from Chicago area, from this morning:

5yr old running quarter horse for sale - $1500

Is the price reduced if he slows or stops?


----------



## Back2Horseback

hisangelonly said:


> Wow. poor pony! Look at all the pics!
> -----------------------------------------
> Check his video on youtube.com:
> http://youtu.be/rdsH8Nz5Hy8
> 
> Meet Tom! He is a adorable miniature pony. He is 10 years old and stands 39 inches high. Tom is super sweet. No bite or kicking. He is very broke to ride.
> Also great lead line pony for little kids. Or great for children to learn to be around horses.
> Tom is a very easy keeper. You can keep him in your back yard!
> He is dewormed, teeth are floated recently, UTD on shots and coggins.
> 
> Price: 1250
> Price including pony saddle and bridle: 1350
> 
> Call for more info:
> 9O3-647-OO79
> 
> or visit out website:
> INSIDE OUT | your horse solution
> 
> miniature, miniature horse, american miniature horse, horses, gelding, kids horse, lead line


I find it SUPER DISAPPOINTING that this young girl chose to do two really crappy things in the video/pic clips from the video...A)rather than putting an APPROPRIATELY SIZED RIDER on him and doing all the riding bareback it initially displays, and later, the saddled riding with the tarp, etc...SHE RODE HIM HERSELF. (and)

B)She stood on his back. I have ZERO DESIRE to restart the "standing on your horse's back" thread here...I'm simply saying she is too heavy AND in terms of physics, too awkwardly shaped (tall above him) to safely do that, EVEN IF it was "just that once, as a sale gimmick".

If I was in the market for a child's pony I would have been 100% SOLD (barring anything untoward found upon vet exam) SIMPLY BASED UPON how well he stood for grooming, how cute his little personality seems, how he willingly trailers (loading and unloading himself...so cute!) & finally he is obviously not too spooky/has been well-desensitized...we saw him with the DOG ON HIS BACK...the multi-tarp shots...that all could've been done w/o oversized (for HIM) rider on his back!

It just bums me out...the girl's herd is so well behaved and healthy looking as is the pony! She has obviously put much effort into her horses. Why not borrow a small child for the riding demos or avoid them entirely until a potential buyer's child came out to try him! Ugh. Too bad. IMO would have been perfect otherwise and I bet they'd have sold that cutie in a week for the fair, IMO, price they are asking. I wonder with the "antics" if he sold, and--if so--to whom would be the better question (likely a non-horsey person who is not worried that she may have ridden him lots and damaged him in some ways, if not only causing him to now require a fair bit of chiropractic work (hopefully at the least!)...

Ah well...such a cute & EXTREMELY WELL-BEHAVED little boy! Wish I had a six year old daughter for him!! :0)


----------



## AbsitVita

Here's a For Sale ad from equinenow.com that I find VERY interesting. These people spew the bloodlines out like pros but they list the size of the horse as Large....duh, how do you measure a horse, Joe? Perhaps they were ordering their double soy, half caff mocha chip chai latte when calling to place this ad?

World Class Pedigree Rarest Bloodlines Breeders Dream Photos


----------



## stingerscricket

HORSE!!11 year old Aqha Bay Gelding

WHATTT? This ad has me so confused, I can't figure out if it's just a joke (but not funny) or what they mean..'put alittle ride in his hide' and 'there aint no horse forsale here' but then they give a number to contact them..


----------



## Ponies

AQHA Stallion Service Perlino
I'm no conformation expert but something looks off about him..

http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/3240198860.html
...I seriously thought that kid was on a llama in that picture. xD so fluffy.


----------



## AbsitVita

Ponies said:


> AQHA Stallion Service Perlino
> I'm no conformation expert but something looks off about him..
> 
> Dead Broke Mare
> ...I seriously thought that kid was on a llama in that picture. xD so fluffy.


Perlino looks like he could use a farrier badly and might be overweight hence the confirmation looking off either that or he's on roids...

She looked like a llama to me also!! lol


----------



## verona1016

Ponies said:


> AQHA Stallion Service Perlino
> I'm no conformation expert but something looks off about him..


Yikes, that horse is the poster child for sickle hocks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Sold my daughters pony today, in search of a new one, I found this ***, I mean add:

two young males one is a year and a half and my
10 year old son can ride him but we dont do it much because of the pony's age and we got other stuff that can go with them but no saddle 200 each or 350 for the pair or trade for tractor that cuts grass extra for the extra but still cheep would like them to go together thanks thats not my 10 year old hes 16 year old friend just wanted to see how he wold act for the first time somebody was on his back 270-531-5397 trades welcome 














Location: upton
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3173514746


----------



## Oxer

^^ thought it would be a super idea to see how my YEARLING would react to a 130+ pound 16 year old sitting on it's back. 

Yes, please, can i give you my hard earned dollars for your poorly started colts?! 
some people!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Saw a horse described as being in "beautiful paddock condition" today. Had to giggle. Brock's ridiculously shiny and well-fed (read FAT) but I'd never consider describing him as in "beautiful" paddock condition. Rest of the ad wasn't too bad, but that had me rolling my eyes a bit...


----------



## Ponies

Two paint horses for sale. One Trail and pote Jumper other is roping
they make the ad look professional(unlike the photos) but they say "She's 15.4 hands and growing."
The sire is N/H. 
The videos are terrible too. 
I just don't know..
http://columbus.craigslist.org/grd/3214042447.html
.....did they not see the last owner ride!? Did they not ride themselves? -headdesk-


----------



## AbsitVita

Ponies said:


> Two paint horses for sale. One Trail and pote Jumper other is roping
> they make the ad look professional(unlike the photos) but they say "She's 15.4 hands and growing."
> The sire is N/H.
> The videos are terrible too.
> I just don't know..



I love the part where he says "These horse is beautiful!!" Um, can we say ESL???


----------



## Ponies

Not dumb but... Pretty QH Gelding
ITS A GIRAFFE. xD
sorry, his neck.


----------



## AbsitVita

NOT REALLY A HORSE FOR SALE BUT I SAW THIS ON CRAIGSLIST:

For Sale: FIFTY YEAR OLD MANURE SPREADER - $1.00
Fifty-year old manure spreader. Not sure of brand. Said to have been produced in Kenya. Used for a few years in Indonesia before being smuggled into the US via Hawaii. Of questionable pedigree. Does not appear to have ever been worked hard. Apparently it was pampered by various owners over the years.
It doesn't work very often, but when it does it can really sling the **** for amazing distances. I am hoping to retire the manure spreader next November. I really don't want it hanging around getting in the way. I would prefer a foreign buyer to relocate the manure spreader out of the country. I would be willing to trade it for a nicely framed copy of the United States Constitution.
Location: Currently being stored in a big white house in Washington , D.C.


----------



## AbsitVita

Ponies said:


> Not dumb but... Pretty QH Gelding
> ITS A GIRAFFE. xD
> sorry, his neck.


Atleast she got the saddle on right!!


----------



## Snapple

Ponies said:


> Two paint horses for sale. One Trail and pote Jumper other is roping
> they make the ad look professional(unlike the photos) but they say "She's 15.4 hands and growing."
> The sire is N/H.
> The videos are terrible too.
> I just don't know..
> Horse
> .....did they not see the last owner ride!? Did they not ride themselves? -headdesk-



What? They bought their kids a horse that they knew nothing about to do 4H with? AND they did no research whatsoever on the breed? Can I join you in that headdesk?


----------



## AbsitVita

Yes it's true, Snapple. I see stupid people....all the time.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

What lovely pictures....

*Horse chesnut mare for sale - $1000 (Rosharon)*

Date: 2012-09-04, 1:06PM CDT

Good home only. 7yr old Chesnut mare for sale. 15h tall rode very sparingly. Was a gift for my son 5 yrs ago. Never really took to horses. She is very gentle, broke to ride, but extreamly green. She needs someone to show her what she needs to do. Someone to show her she can be more than just a big dog in the back yard. No papers. Price is extreamly firm. The only reason I'm selling is because she has much more potential than just a back yard pet. Anyone interested call XXX-XXX-XXXX or text. Pic available upon request.


----------



## AbsitVita

Black Bay Arabian mare - $750

"Annie Mae is a 14.1 hand mare. Very pretty and sired by a straight egyptian Shaihk Al Badi son and out of a homozygous black mare. Even though she is a black bay, she too might be homozygous for the black gene. She is registered and is bred for next year to a straight egyptian The Minstal son, out of a double Dalul bred mare. $750 Good Home is a must. The first picture is of her and the second is her dam and the third is the stallion she was bred to."


OK, not sure why they didn't do their research BEFORE posting this ad...


----------



## verona1016

Ponies said:


> Horse
> .....did they not see the last owner ride!? Did they not ride themselves? -headdesk-


"After completing research I learned that Arabians need special saddles" As in... they need saddles that fit them? Clearly they didn't ride, so I guess it's no surprise they didn't realize that all horses don't fit a FQHB Western saddle!


----------



## Snapple

tiffrmcoy said:


> What lovely pictures....
> 
> *Horse chesnut mare for sale - $1000 (Rosharon)*
> 
> Date: 2012-09-04, 1:06PM CDT
> 
> Good home only. 7yr old Chesnut mare for sale. 15h tall rode very sparingly. Was a gift for my son 5 yrs ago. Never really took to horses. She is very gentle, broke to ride, but extreamly green. She needs someone to show her what she needs to do. Someone to show her she can be more than just a big dog in the back yard. No papers. Price is extreamly firm. The only reason I'm selling is because she has much more potential than just a back yard pet. Anyone interested call XXX-XXX-XXXX or text. Pic available upon request.


Every time I read this post, I can't help but think "It's the Headless Horse!" and giggle uncontrollably.


----------



## BellaMFT

*Holy, Swayback!*

 

 


Lander is a sweet gentle 19 year old gelding he is my son's horse,Lander grew up in Wyoming on a Dude Guessed Ranch riding in a Dude string all of his life,he is gentle and kind, he isnt meant to be an arena horse but he does just fine if you want to just mosey around there,we havent asked him to lope but he has a nice smooth trot he trailers really well,stays quiet while tied,we have had is teeth floated in the spring! UTD on Warming at shots, he will be due for worming after the frost though,he has no Soundness issues at all! he is just a great horse to go on light trails he follows along and keeps up just great! just doesnt have alot of arena Savvy so my son whats something with a little more Go!!!!! come take a look!



WOW!:shock: That poor horse.


----------



## cowgirl4753

Strawberry Roan Foal - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

Ok so I'm not positive but I'm pretty sure that this is a bay roan, not a strawberry as they keep stating. Also they have handled him from day one but don't have the experience to work with him, so I'm thinking he's not halter broke or anything and they want how much??? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies

^ I'm sure its bay too.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Definitely a bay roan.

Lizzie


----------



## smrobs

Their knowledge is just a little outdated. Until relatively recently, there were only 2 roan distinctions, blue and strawberry. Basically everything that was black or dark brown based was called a blue and everything else was called strawberry.


----------



## Back2Horseback

The "giraffe neck" horse IS INDEED VERY GIRAFFE-Y. However what a sweet cutie pie face! ;0) Love lots of white on a face with a pinkish muzzle...awww!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I don't like ANYTHING about his ad...

*2yr standardbred stud - $1000 (houston)*

Date: 2012-09-10, 12:43PM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
2yr stud about 16 hands still have baby teeth been in hobbles 4times to teach him the pace so still have burn marks recent ride no buck,bite or kick calm never been on the buggy but might need it like i said he still young and learning the pace with speed up on shots and wormer hit me up at XXX-XXX-XXXX or XXX-XXX-XXXX neko obo


----------



## AbsitVita

*Date: 2012-09-10, 12:43PM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
2yr stud about 16 hands still have baby teeth been in hobbles 4times to teach him the pace so still have burn marks recent ride no buck,bite or kick calm never been on the buggy but might need it like I said he still young and learning the pace with speed up on shots and wormer hit me up at XXX-XXX-XXXX or XXX-XXX-XXXX neko obo *

http://images.craigslist.org/5N15F95Hc3K43Ld3F1c8if7c6d5f55c041328.jpg

Um, he's saddled, wearing racing blinkers and he has sulky hobbles on....? I suppose this is some dumb city slicker trying to look educated in horses by putting every kind of tack equipment he had acquired on the poor horse. I should hit you up -- right upside your dense head for starving that horse!


----------



## Tianimalz

tiffrmcoy said:


> I don't like ANYTHING about his ad...
> 
> *2yr standardbred stud - $1000 (houston)*
> 
> Date: 2012-09-10, 12:43PM CDT
> [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 2yr stud about 16 hands still have baby teeth been in hobbles 4times to teach him the pace so still have burn marks recent ride no buck,bite or kick calm never been on the buggy but might need it like i said he still young and learning the pace with speed up on shots and wormer hit me up at XXX-XXX-XXXX or XXX-XXX-XXXX neko obo


Poor baby... he has such a broken look in his eyes. That idiot has no idea how to even tack a horse (that saddle makes my eyes bleed), or even how to hold one! No doubt he has no idea how to properly handle that baby either.


----------



## mudpie

tiffrmcoy said:


> I don't like ANYTHING about his ad...
> 
> *2yr standardbred stud - $1000 (houston)*
> 
> Date: 2012-09-10, 12:43PM CDT
> [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 2yr stud about 16 hands still have baby teeth been in hobbles 4times to teach him the pace so still have burn marks recent ride no buck,bite or kick calm never been on the buggy but might need it like i said he still young and learning the pace with speed up on shots and wormer hit me up at XXX-XXX-XXXX or XXX-XXX-XXXX neko obo


OMG the poor thing is skin and bones! :shock:


----------



## Kayella

Omg that poor guy is in my area. -facepalm-


----------



## KatieQ

Ohhh- that is very sad. Look at the poor guys neck- it barely looks strong enough to hold that giant head up.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I cant see the pictures.. this darn computer..


----------



## AbsitVita

Kayella said:


> Omg that poor guy is in my area. -facepalm-


I don't know much about the houston area, but since I don't have the funds to buy him myself AND save that poor horse, I reported this ad to the houston SPCA. I hope I did the right thing, because the guy states that the horse was burned by the trotting hobbles and that means he has no idea wtf he's doing and he's obviously not feeding him properly!


----------



## barrelbeginner

he says hit my up in the ad.. 

IM GOING TO HIT HIM UP FOR SURE>> UP SIDE THE HEAD


----------



## AbsitVita

barrelbeginner said:


> I cant see the pictures.. this darn computer..


Barrelbeginner I don't think you want to...it's enough to rattle my cage at ignorant city people who think they're able to afford a horse and it just wastes away due to no proper care/nutrition.


----------



## cowgirl4753

AbsitVita said:


> I don't know much about the houston area, but since I don't have the funds to buy him myself AND save that poor horse, I reported this ad to the houston SPCA. I hope I did the right thing, because the guy states that the horse was burned by the trotting hobbles and that means he has no idea wtf he's doing and he's obviously not feeding him properly!


At the very least they will stop in and have a chat with him. Wonder if he has any other horses there. How can you put an ad up with pics like this, if I had a horse like this I wouldn't want people to see him on a state like this. Then again I feed my horses and would never have a horse like this in my yard unless I just got him was fattening him up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita

cowgirl4753 said:


> At the very least they will stop in and have a chat with him. Wonder if he has any other horses there. How can you put an ad up with pics like this, if I had a horse like this I wouldn't want people to see him on a state like this. Then again I feed my horses and would never have a horse like this in my yard unless I just got him was fattening him up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks cowgirl, I hope the horse is eventually rescued from this doofus and the horse finds a forever home where he will always have good feed to chomp on and green pastures to run in and graze on!!! I hope the guy is found guilty, goes to jail and is banned from owning horses ever again!


----------



## Tianimalz

cowgirl4753 said:


> if I had a horse like this I wouldn't want people to see him on a state like this. Then again I feed my horses and would never have a horse like this in my yard unless I just got him was fattening him up!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just recently got a horse that looked a lot like that. I have taken her out in public a LOT this past month, some people cannot tell when a horse is in bad shape, specially non-horse people. I like to educate whoever will listen, so they know it's not okay for horses to look like this. 

I've actually gotten threats of getting animal control called on me, not because of the skinny new mare, but because the fat one was in a yard that had "dangerous kid toys" in it. I.E: It was a plastic slide -eyeroll-


----------



## Oxer

^^^ we had the ASPCA called on us because we were "trying to blind our horses"... they were wearing fly masks and apparently the folks who called had never seen such a thing. ha!


----------



## cowgirl4753

Haha I've heard of that happening out here too! **** us people who want our horses to be comfortable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

Thank you *AbsitVita *for reporting them if you didn't I would have and I am from WI! How awful to keep a horse in that condition and work with it like they are! And yeah that saddle and all that tack ****ed me off too! I hope they take him away and file cruelty charges! That makes me soooo MAD!


----------



## SlideStop

AbsitVita said:


> Barrelbeginner I don't think you want to...it's enough to rattle my cage at ignorant city people who think they're able to afford a horse and it just wastes away due to no proper care/nutrition.


...not exactly sure what "city people" have to with animal abuse. I'm pretty sure "country people" do it too....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

SlideStop said:


> ...not exactly sure what "city people" have to with animal abuse. I'm pretty sure "country people" do it too....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeah, and thank you for voicing your concern to the authorities! =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

Oxer said:


> ^^^ we had the ASPCA called on us because we were "trying to blind our horses"... they were wearing fly masks and apparently the folks who called had never seen such a thing. ha!


Yeah that doesn't surprise me. I guess people mean well, but really... I wish they'd educate themselves before calling abuse on things they don't understand.


----------



## AbsitVita

SlideStop said:


> ...not exactly sure what "city people" have to with animal abuse. I'm pretty sure "country people" do it too....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're definitely right, but ignorance does not excuse the pain that this animal has suffered because some dumb, ignorant black guy thought he would keep a horse in his backyard while trying to train the animal to be a trotter and only succeeding to harm the animal further. Should I just turn a blind eye to that? Should I stand idly by and only hope the horse finds a suitable owner? That's bs and you and everyone here knows it. I acted by reporting this animal to the proper authorities because that's the right thing to do....I would do the same for any animal, even if my relatives were treating animals as this guy treats this horse. If you have a problem with that, perhaps you need to reevaluate your conscience and your heart!


----------



## attackships

AbsitVita said:


> You're definitely right, but ignorance does not excuse the pain that this animal has suffered because some dumb, ignorant black guy thought he would keep a horse in his backyard while trying to train the animal to be a trotter and only succeeding to harm the animal further. Should I just turn a blind eye to that? Should I stand idly by and only hope the horse finds a suitable owner? That's bs and you and everyone here knows it. I acted by reporting this animal to the proper authorities because that's the right thing to do....I would do the same for any animal, even if my relatives were treating animals as this guy treats this horse. If you have a problem with that, perhaps you need to reevaluate your conscience and your heart!


what? no one said stand idly by. i think its good that you reported the ad, hopefully someone can help this horse. I think they just meant that its not necessarily people who dont know any better or "city" people. plenty of times people just dont care... even if they've had a lot of experience with horses.


----------



## KatieQ

I don't know where the reference to a "black guy" comes from- I think I can pinpoint what area of the US you are in by that remark...


----------



## Tianimalz

KatieQ said:


> I don't know where the reference to a "black guy" comes from- I think I can pinpoint what area of the US you are in by that remark...


Oh come now... not all us southerners are racist. :wink:


----------



## Misty'sGirl

AbsitVita said:


> You're definitely right, but ignorance does not excuse the pain that this animal has suffered because *some dumb, ignorant black guy *thought he would keep a horse in his backyard while trying to train the animal to be a trotter and only succeeding to harm the animal further. Should I just turn a blind eye to that? Should I stand idly by and only hope the horse finds a suitable owner? That's bs and you and everyone here knows it. I acted by reporting this animal to the proper authorities because that's the right thing to do....I would do the same for any animal, even if my relatives were treating animals as this guy treats this horse. If you have a problem with that, perhaps you need to reevaluate your conscience and your heart!


Wow, you've just opened a can of worms there... (I'm sure that's not what you meant, but wow, what a way to word it!!)

I think you did the right thing by reporting it, nobody has said otherwise (unless it was deleted before I saw) but you really need to be careful what you say, otherwise you're gonna make some people very upset. 

And just for the record, the worst abuse I've ever seen was from a country white guy who was very experienced with horses, had been raised around them. He was one of the biggest breeders/trainers in my area.

ETA: I type so slow, love how everyone else has jumped in already XD


----------



## KatieQ

I guess not but I find that sort of thing very offensive.


----------



## Kayella

KatieQ said:


> I don't know where the reference to a "black guy" comes from- I think I can pinpoint what area of the US you are in by that remark...


And I think I could pinpoint what area you live in with that remark. 

There's racist people everywhere, it doesn't matter where you live. Criminals, racists, sexists - they're everywhere! Sure, they may be more common in the "South" but that doesn't mean she lives there.

ETA: I meant racists are more common in the south, not criminals and stuff. Oh, and I am from Texas, pretty much as south as you can get. :wink:


----------



## Sharpie

Not saying anything about racism or not, one of the pictures in the ad is a picture of himself with the horse stating his height, where, he is in fact black. So in this case, yeah, it does happen to be a black guy with a horse that doesn't appear to be properly cared for. I've seen people of all colors abuse horses though, so this is just an n=1.


----------



## AbsitVita

There seems to be some people who seem to think I'm a racist, okay first off just " because I stated clearly "black guy" I would do the same if it were a white guy.....I DID NOT call him a derogatory or degrading name (which I might add I know several), would it make you feel better if I said that there are a lot of crackers out there who also abuse/neglect animals? Perhaps that would be acceptable to some of you. I don't have a problem with people like Tianimalz, who buys horses and fattens them up...I am not stating that ALL black, white, indian, muslim, latino or otherwise non white person doesnt know how to care for their animals because a lot of them do. However I have a problem with ignorant people who harm animals because they have no clue how to properly succeed in their quest! I have no problem in calling people out on their ignorance be it *******, black, ***** or what ever! Not that it really matters but to quell a few people in their ignorance: 

I am not racist, I am from Hawaii, I live in Chicago where there are people of all races, nations, ethnicities and religious beliefs. I'm Native American in descent and I date a Mexican!


----------



## Tianimalz

AbsitVita said:


> There seems to be some people who seem to think I'm a racist, okay first off just " because I stated clearly "black guy" I would do the same if it were a white guy.....I DID NOT call him a derogatory or degrading name (which I might add I know several), would it make you feel better if I said that there are a lot of crackers out there who also abuse/neglect animals? Perhaps that would be acceptable to some of you. I don't have a problem with people like Tianimalz, who buys horses and fattens them up...I am not stating that ALL black, white, indian, muslim, latino or otherwise non white person doesnt know how to care for their animals because a lot of them do. However I have a problem with ignorant people who harm animals because they have no clue how to properly succeed in their quest! I have no problem in calling people out on their ignorance be it *******, black, ***** or what ever! Not that it really matters but to quell a few people in their ignorance:
> 
> I am not racist, I am from Hawaii, I live in Chicago where there are people of all races, nations, ethnicities and religious beliefs. I'm Native American in descent and I date a Mexican!



Calm down  I don't think anyone meant to jump on you, try not to be so defensive (it's hard, I know. I'm impulsive and delete a ton of would-be posts for it! :rofl, some people were just pointing out the way you worded things could be taken wrong, I'd just nod and try my best to do better. Words have quite a tricky way of power.


----------



## AbsitVita

Tianimalz said:


> Calm down  I don't think anyone meant to jump on you, try not to be so defensive (it's hard, I know. I'm impulsive and delete a ton of would-be posts for it! :rofl, some people were just pointing out the way you worded things could be taken wrong, I'd just nod and try my best to do better. Words have quite a tricky way of power.


Tianimalz you're one bad a$$ cool chick, be my friend?


----------



## Tianimalz

AbsitVita said:


> Tianimalz you're one bad a$$ cool chick, be my friend?


Only if you offer me some Nachos as tribute


----------



## Kayella

Nope, she's me friend. She's only allowed to have one friend, and I'm that one friend


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> Nope, she's me friend. She's only allowed to have one friend, and I'm that one friend


Chris, get yo butt back to Texas. *cough* which is in the WEST *cough*


----------



## KatieQ

I wasn't trying to stab at any particular area- just at the remark which I found offensive. I really doubt you would have said "white guy" had he been white- you would have just called him a dumb ignorant guy, as I would have no matter what color his skin was.


----------



## AbsitVita




----------



## Tianimalz

AbsitVita said:


>


Not enough cheese, but I'll let you pass for your effort.


----------



## Kayella

Dang those are some good looking nachos.

Whatevah, Tia. If I say Texas is south, then it's south. Atleast I'm in SOUTHERN Texas. HA.


----------



## AbsitVita

wert wert


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> Dang those are some good looking nachos.
> 
> Whatevah, Tia. If I say Texas is south, then it's south. Atleast I'm in SOUTHERN Texas. HA.


PFT! You are a LIAR! I only keep you as a friend for your gorgeous and fat horses!!


----------



## Tianimalz

black gelding










Lord... it's not even winter and horses around here are already so skinny.


----------



## Kayella

Not my fault my Henny's fabulousssss ;D


----------



## AbsitVita

Tianimalz said:


> PFT! You are a LIAR! I only keep you as a friend for your gorgeous and fat horses!!


Kayella you have the cutest pic of a neigh baby as your avatar!


----------



## Oxer

Kayella said:


> Dang those are some good looking nachos.
> 
> Whatevah, Tia. If I say Texas is south, then it's south. Atleast I'm in SOUTHERN Texas. HA.


I went to college in Texas, and I'm originally from California. I'm with Kayella on this one. Texas is totally South! hahaha!!
People there say: "ya'll" :lol:


----------



## Kayella

Ah, here's one for y'all! A 2 year old stud traded for a golf cart?

Thanks Absit! That's my Henny boy  He's gawgeous.

Haha see Oxer?! ^^Y'all, right up there :lol:


----------



## Kayella

Oh shoot, guess it would help if I actually linked the ad. Silly migraines 

2 yr old stud horse 4sale or trade


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Absit, those nachos are making me hungry :/ 

As for that black gelding, I'd love to take him and fatten him up


----------



## verona1016

I was going to post that I didn't think Texas was part of The South, either, but Wikipedia says it is. So I guess that settles that...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Holly shark fin!!! Palomino Gelding
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Holly shark fin!!! Palomino Gelding
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's up with that hump on his back? The Hunchback Horse or part Brahma bull????


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

AbsitVita said:


> What's up with that hump on his back? The Hunchback Horse or part Brahma bull????


*hums* "Alice the camel has one hump..."


----------



## Chiilaa

Not only does that poor horse have a huge fin, the owners are tools who think it's ok to put a 2 year old on a fricking horse, without a helmet, in a pasture. The closest adult is out of arms reach, and in a position to catch the horse not the baby. Some days I hate the world :-(


----------



## SlideStop

AbsitVita said:


> You're definitely right, but ignorance does not excuse the pain that this animal has suffered because some dumb, ignorant black guy thought he would keep a horse in his backyard while trying to train the animal to be a trotter and only succeeding to harm the animal further. Should I just turn a blind eye to that? Should I stand idly by and only hope the horse finds a suitable owner? That's bs and you and everyone here knows it. I acted by reporting this animal to the proper authorities because that's the right thing to do....I would do the same for any animal, even if my relatives were treating animals as this guy treats this horse. If you have a problem with that, perhaps you need to reevaluate your conscience and your heart!


... If you read my following post you will see where I said THANK YOU for sticking up for that animal. 

Doesn't matter where you live, city or country, there are people abusing and neglecting horses all over. "City people" know just as much about horses as someone in the country might. Oh yeah, and there are a lot of us who keep them in our back yards too!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

that mare is skinny old and looks like she has cushings. that is awful


----------



## Ponies

one year old horse
By the look of the kid wearing the helmet, Im about 60% sure theyre riding the poor thing. -.-


----------



## GypsyRose

Well I am not so sure about that, some people wear their helmets when ever working around horses, and handling young stock. Its a good safety practice. The thing that bugs me about that ad is did you see how tight that back strap is? I am surprised that horse even tolerates that!


----------



## Inga

32 year old horse
no longer have time for him but he is a good riding horse
good show prospect with training. 

Yeah, I should start intoducing a 32 year old to the horse show world. It should read

I could care less for this old horse and just want to get rid of it so I don't have to look at it. Take it and do what is right rather then making me be responsible for this horse that trusts me even though I am untrustworthy.


----------



## OneFastHorse

You guys make fun, but there are some good deals to be found on CL. I have been browsing daily all summer and I just got the deal of a lifetime from people who were beginners and had no business having the horse they had.


----------



## Oxer

^^^ While that might be true... the sad part about this is that most of these people will sell their horses to anyone. Not someone such as yourself who will turn this horse into an enjoyable and respectable animal with a purpose. Most of these horses go from people who don't need a horse, to a new person who doesn't need a horse.


----------



## OneFastHorse

Oxer said:


> ^^^ While that might be true... the sad part about this is that most of these people will sell their horses to anyone. Not someone such as yourself who will turn this horse into an enjoyable and respectable animal with a purpose. Most of these horses go from people who don't need a horse, to a new person who doesn't need a horse.


CL is no different than any other horse classified site.


----------



## barrelbeginner

why come in.. and say that? We are just posting stuff we find funny? NOT hurting anything we all AGREE great deals are found on CL..


----------



## Ponies

I found my boy off of CL, the owner wanted to know EVERYTHING about me. How many horses ive had, how long ive been riding, who my vet was, etc. 
She was selling him for 3k, she bought him a year ago for over 6k, I got him for 1,800.  
Got my first horse off of CL too for 1200, and turned her into a fantastic trail/endurance horse. 
sold her for 1800 too. xD


----------



## Tianimalz

OneFastHorse said:


> You guys make fun, but there are some good deals to be found on CL. I have been browsing daily all summer and I just got the deal of a lifetime from people who were beginners and had no business having the horse they had.


I've stated before I got nothing against craigslist, I have found ALL but one of my wonderful pets on there, including these two beauties:










There are legit, nice and honest people on craigslist, and there are the dumb ones who shouldn't have had the animal in the first place because of their lack of knowledge and lack of wanting to ACQUIRE the needed knowledge. Craigslist is the go-to in my area, so I see all types of people on there, and there are actually a ton of rescue postings and people who have the best intentions at heart.

But Craigslist is free, and popular, therefor you are going to find a LOT of people who do this to a horse, and don't even know it's wrong:










The people I got that horse from where on craigslist, self-trimmers (I loath to use that title for them), and they honestly thought she had "good" feet and was sound and ready for the trails. 

It's people like THAT that give craigslist it's semi bad reputation. This thread is for laughing at the silly adds, and helping spread the nasty ones out there that testify just who could buy your horse, and what might end up to them if you don't sell wisely.

Edit: Whoops.... sorry for the long post, I thought I was holding back some of my more passionate statements back, I guess they leaked a little bit. Sorry guys.


----------



## Kayella

4 yr old bay gilden


----------



## Chiilaa

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/all/

This is proof that Craigslist is more than a place to "sale" "gildings" and "bridels". It is also a place to go for comic relief.


----------



## AbsitVita

Kayella said:


> 4 yr old bay gilden


Sickening, I feel for that horse!


----------



## Cacowgirl

It is sad to see the conditions some horses have to live in, but heartwarming to hear that some do get very good homes & are then cared for & well until the end of their days.


----------



## AbsitVita

Chiilaa said:


> craigslist: best-of-craigslist
> 
> This is proof that Craigslist is more than a place to "sale" "gildings" and "bridels". It is also a place to go for comic relief.


Thanks for the good laughs Chilaa, I especially liked this one from Chicago (though I promise you it's not me, I've never been to any concert. Least of all Megadeth/Motorhead...I'm more of a reggae/ska fan!):

best of craigslist: Did we hook up at the Megadeth/Motorhead concert? - w4m
"Did we hook up at the Megadeth/Motorhead concert? - w4m

Date: 2012-04-09, 3:41PM CDT

Me: Blue hair, silver tube top, fishnets, Knee high black biker boots.
You: Red mohawk, black pentagram gauges, viper piercings.

I was grinding on you in the pit, then we went to the bathroom, and got ****ed up. You had a nice cock and I was wasted so I let raw dog it in the stall.
You were really good and you had to gag me so I would make too much noise. 

Anyway I'm pregnant. It's yours. contact me if you want to be part of your child's life. 
Location: Aragon Ballroom
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 2948959310"


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> 4 yr old bay gilden


I can't figure out what that is on his head?


----------



## AbsitVita

By the way I'm wondering if she meant he had a nice rooster....http://www.webcaz.com/winghouse/images/big_chick.jpg


----------



## Chiilaa

Hey there, Emily?

We met last Friday morning. Well, maybe "met" isn't the right word. I believe the first thing you said to me was, "Who the **** are you?" That's a funny thing to say to a guy after wandering into his apartment, passing out in his bed, and accosting him wearing nothing but a bed sheet (your own, might I add) the next morning.

Before I get too far, know that I'm not mad. Actually, I think you were pretty funny. And apparently, cute. I was, however, hungover as all hell, lying horizontally on the living room couch.

Why on the couch? Well, that's where I chose to sleep (I know, weird concept) after crawling into what I mistakenly thought was my empty bed at 4am. Laying down in my bed meant risking waking you up. Which would have ended in one of two ways, 1) the worst horror movie ever or 2) possibly the greatest porno ever. I didn't like my odds. Couch it was.

Truth is, I already have a situation. A good situation, even though "my situation" lives in another state. It's so good, in fact, "my situation" laughed her *** off this morning when I told her that one story about a random naked girl waking up in my bed.

I believe you happened to mentioned your own situation, too. Only your situation, based solely on last night (and the tacky pattern on his [I assume] bed sheets)) doesn't sound like a great situation.

That said, it won't work with us. Sorry (it's not you, it's me and my over-use of parentheses). But I have a roommate, and I think he'd be a better "situation" for you. He has nice sheets and locks his door from the inside (looking out for your safety). He also had a better look at you this morning, and seemed to like what he saw despite you tip-toeing down the hall while simultaneously skyrocketing to the top of the walk of shame power rankings.

So, yeah. Let me know. I can arrange something, or you could just stop by.

I guess you already know where to find him. 

best of craigslist: You slept naked in my bed. Unfortunately, you were in the wrong apt. - m4w


----------



## AbsitVita

Chiilaa said:


> Hey there, Emily?
> 
> We met last Friday morning. Well, maybe "met" isn't the right word. I believe the first thing you said to me was, "Who the **** are you?" That's a funny thing to say to a guy after wandering into his apartment, passing out in his bed, and accosting him wearing nothing but a bed sheet (your own, might I add) the next morning.
> 
> Before I get too far, know that I'm not mad. Actually, I think you were pretty funny. And apparently, cute. I was, however, hungover as all hell, lying horizontally on the living room couch.
> 
> Why on the couch? Well, that's where I chose to sleep (I know, weird concept) after crawling into what I mistakenly thought was my empty bed at 4am. Laying down in my bed meant risking waking you up. Which would have ended in one of two ways, 1) the worst horror movie ever or 2) possibly the greatest porno ever. I didn't like my odds. Couch it was.
> 
> Truth is, I already have a situation. A good situation, even though "my situation" lives in another state. It's so good, in fact, "my situation" laughed her *** off this morning when I told her that one story about a random naked girl waking up in my bed.
> 
> I believe you happened to mentioned your own situation, too. Only your situation, based solely on last night (and the tacky pattern on his [I assume] bed sheets)) doesn't sound like a great situation.
> 
> That said, it won't work with us. Sorry (it's not you, it's me and my over-use of parentheses). But I have a roommate, and I think he'd be a better "situation" for you. He has nice sheets and locks his door from the inside (looking out for your safety). He also had a better look at you this morning, and seemed to like what he saw despite you tip-toeing down the hall while simultaneously skyrocketing to the top of the walk of shame power rankings.
> 
> So, yeah. Let me know. I can arrange something, or you could just stop by.
> 
> I guess you already know where to find him.
> 
> best of craigslist: You slept naked in my bed. Unfortunately, you were in the wrong apt. - m4w


Ok....that has got to be the weirdest posting I've ever seen on craigslist. Wow.


----------



## AbsitVita

Getting back on the sub...*ahem*

Here's one I got from FB:
ACPS approved championInhand stallion


----------



## cowgirl4753

AbsitVita said:


> Getting back on the sub...*ahem*
> 
> Here's one I got from FB:
> ACPS approved championInhand stallion


Now that's one heck if a stallion!! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita

Didn't know there was such a marking called "Black Socks" on horses....








beauitful sweet mare, utd on everything, great feet. bay with four black socks. needs a small bit of weight, she was rescued and has PACKED on the pounds in the short time she's been with me. not broke, but will most likely be easy to. no vices other than not fancying being tied. LOVES to be pet and brushed especially. gets along with other horses just fine, no bite, no kick. will take best offer to a good home. or trade for a small one or two horse trailer, doesnt have to be fancy, doesnt have to look good. as long as it is usable. This mare needs a great home, would be an awesome kid project!!

Ad Type:	For Sale
Status:	Available
Name:	Phoenix
Breed:	Arabian
Gender:	Mare
Color:	Bay
Height:	14.20 hands
Temperament:	3 (1 - calm; 10 - spirited)
Age:	4 yrs
Registered:	No
Country:	United States of America
Price:	$ 300
Location:	Irondale, AL 35210


----------



## sommsama09

Poor girl shes as skinny as a washing rack.. :sad: Wishing I could financially own a horse right now, and she was in AUS.


----------



## BellaMFT

"Tina" is 9 years old, molly mule, 14.2 hh, red dunn, this is a super nice and gentle mule, she is great for any and all levels of riders from beginner to advanced, this mule will go where you point her and is very willing to please, she is trustworthy and reliable, sound and healthy, Tina is easy to saddle, trim, clip, load, catch, etc. She is smooth and sure footed, good to pack or ride, has been ridden in pretty much all types of terrain this is a great mule with no problems. 

:shock: Really, this is the photo the picked to put on their ad?


----------



## Janna

3 Yr Old Buckskin Halter

 nice picture.


----------



## BellaMFT

Janna said:


> 3 Yr Old Buckskin Halter
> 
> nice picture.


That is funny. :rofl:


----------



## AbsitVita

Janna said:


> 3 Yr Old Buckskin Halter
> 
> nice picture.


Just curious...are they selling a horse or a halter? LOL:twisted:


----------



## WSArabians

Oxer said:


> ^^^ we had the ASPCA called on us because we were "trying to blind our horses"... they were wearing fly masks and apparently the folks who called had never seen such a thing. ha!


I got a call hecause a stallion was out killing the other horses. 
My weanlings were playing while everyone else was laid out sleeping. Honestly... LOL


----------



## cowgirl4753

AbsitVita said:


> Just curious...are they selling a horse or a halter? LOL:twisted:


Maybe their selling a horse called halter?!?!???? Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

something just does not look right here?

This a really nice sorrel mare thsat stand bout 15 1 hands. This mare is kid type gentle and always the one that comes up to you in the pen. She is out of a son of MR Leo Bar Baron and out of a own daughter of Two Id Bartender. This mare had bout 45 days of riding before I got her and she the type if u dont want to keep her as a broodmare she could easily be turned back into a riding horse. Really big and heavy style. This mare is left open because we started riding her again this spring. We are liking going to be moving so we need to get rid of our horses at my dads. ASking a 800 and will take any offers into considertion. If u have questions feel free to call me at 308xxxxxxxx thanks


----------



## nikelodeon79

OMG.



> We have two 2year old colts we got them at a sale under the impression that they were mares that just needed food bout when we loaded them up they were a stud and gelding so we fed them for the lost month butt we r a horse breeding ranch and we have other studs so they need a new home if u want more information call me at __________ leave a message and I'll call u back thank u


They are a breeding ranch but (or should I say "butt") can't tell the difference between a colt and a mare?


----------



## Kayella

So I saw this ad, and thought "Wow, she looks pwegnant" 

Gentle Paint Mare

Then I scroll down, and see this ad. Posted by the same people.

Registered APHA Stud Horse

Hmmmm. Do I have to put two and two together, or did these two already get together?


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> So I saw this ad, and thought "Wow, she looks pwegnant"
> 
> Gentle Paint Mare
> 
> Then I scroll down, and see this ad. Posted by the same people.
> 
> Registered APHA Stud Horse
> 
> Hmmmm. Do I have to put two and two together, or did these two already get together?


*facepalm*


----------



## Bobthebuilder

AQHA Palomino
Holy. Moly. 
Shark or horse? Poor thing.
(http://images.craigslist.org/5Nd5Ke5Hb3E83Lf3Jbc9k1d09d96d83241e21.jpg)


----------



## dee

Kayella said:


> So I saw this ad, and thought "Wow, she looks pwegnant"
> 
> Gentle Paint Mare
> 
> Then I scroll down, and see this ad. Posted by the same people.
> 
> Registered APHA Stud Horse
> 
> Hmmmm. Do I have to put two and two together, or did these two already get together?


Double scary, because unless I miss my guess, that mare is not a paint - she looks more appy to me...unless she's one funny paint...


----------



## smrobs

^^Really bad thing is? The first glance I got of that mare, I _really_ thought it belonged to a member (or former member, I can't remember, she's not been around in a while) who was notorious about backyard breeding.


----------



## Roperchick

> AQHA Palomino
> Holy. Moly.
> Shark or horse? Poor thing.
> (http://images.craigslist.org/5Nd5Ke5...6d83241e21.jpg)


 
holy withers!


----------



## Roperchick

this one makes me wonder about my highschool/education.....
5year old gelding (started on headside)


----------



## Annanoel

This makes me laugh, not so much dumb, but for some reason have been having a hell of a time getting rid of this guy. 

*FREE NOW* Hackney Pony

4 year old gelded 13 HH hackney. Please come tonight and get him for free. 
Had a rider on once but giving as un broke. He is acting like an @#[email protected]! because we have a couple mares in heat and he needs to go.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This is very sad wish I had the finances and space to house more horses....


*3 Very Old Horses Need Good Home (Katy, Texas)*

Date: 2012-09-19, 9:55PM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
I have three extremely well-bred, very old mares that are retired from breeding and need a good home. One has no health issues, a second needs an inexpensive daily pill for Cushing's disease, the third does not have good teeth and can ONLY eat Equine Senior - not even grass or hay. These horses were legends in their day. One is a daughter of Docs Lynx, the other is a retired cutting mare with $54,000 in earnings who was once owned by Don Dodge, and the third is an old champion solid colored Appaloosa who was 3rd in the world in Halter. These horses could potentially be led with children on them but are not good for riding and for sure no adults.


----------



## KatieQ

I LIKE the little Hackney- he's very cute. I'd go and grab him if he was close.


----------



## Chiilaa

smrobs said:


> ^^Really bad thing is? The first glance I got of that mare, I _really_ thought it belonged to a member (or former member, I can't remember, she's not been around in a while) who was notorious about backyard breeding.


I went so far as to go and check out a picture of that member's mare lol. Definitely different, just as sad though :-(


----------



## Livi13

Found one on CL:

..."Thunder is a very loving QH gelding stands around *14.2 hds and is as wide as he is tall .can carry 350 lb person with no problem.* He loves lots of attention stand all day for you to love him."...



A 14.2 horse can carry a 350 lb rider??? That doesn't sound right...


----------



## GypsyRose

and if he's as wide as he is tall I think he's already carrying enough weight!


----------



## AbsitVita

GypsyRose said:


> and if he's as wide as he is tall I think he's already carrying enough weight!



:rofl:


----------



## GypsyRose

Free Hackney Pony I didn't realize that this pony was near me! lol they still haven't found a home for him!


----------



## KatieQ

Well go and get him!!! He's adorable!


----------



## DimSum

What a cutie!


----------



## GypsyRose

well I would if I could but I think hubby would have my head! besides, I am not sure we got enough hay up for the winter, don't want to force my hand in buying it by bringing another mouth home to feed. Otherwise I would!


----------



## stargirl90

dee said:


> Double scary, because unless I miss my guess, that mare is not a paint - she looks more appy to me...unless she's one funny paint...


 
That was my first thought as well.


----------



## KatieQ

F*ck the hubby- go get that cute little guy and if you don't want him ship him up here- I'll take him in a second even though I'm not a pony person- I am WAY too tall- he just looks so neat!! Surely someone here could give him a home!


----------



## KatieQ

oops- that wasn't meant rudely, sorry.


----------



## Ponies

Bombproof Personality, Unlimited Potential
the last Picture.. xD


----------



## AbsitVita

Ponies said:


> Bombproof Personality, Unlimited Potential
> the last Picture.. xD


I checked the ad and saw this: 
"Way Frozen Solid is a 2007 solid bay APHA mare out of multiple time World Champion Frozen Assets."

They obviously don't know that horses are by a stud and out of a mare. I'm amused by 'out of'....did a stallion give birth to her?? :rofl:

She watches TV too?!?! 
"...would make a fabulous horse for someone looking to trail ride or show in 4-H, OHSET, or APHA. Emma has the breeding and potential to be your next all around winner and money earner!"

Of course if all else fails, you could sit and watch the game or the fight and have a few beers with her! :rofl:


----------



## AbsitVita

I saw this horse for sale on equine.com, I wanna smack the owner so bad because her feet look HORRIBLE :evil: And all the stones/rocks/garbage needs to be hauled out of that p!$$poor excuse of a pasture or paddock!:

Horse Name Sassy
Price $150
Location Grass Valley, California
Breed(s) Arabian
Sex Mare
Height	
Color Chestnut
Foal Date Jan 2003
Markings	
Weight	
Registrations	
Disciplines Not Applicable 
Attributes	
Temperament 5 (1=Bombproof, 10=Hot)


----------



## Back2Horseback

That poor, sweet girl's facial expression and body carriage just says everything you need to know, "I'm miserable, I'm lonely, I'm hurting and I'm hungry. I've pretty much given up on people to do any kind of right by me..." 

Heartbreaking; truly.


----------



## GypsyRose

KatieQ said:


> oops- that wasn't meant rudely, sorry.



No worries KatieQ, LOL I once thought the same way! Hubby told me once to choose him or my horse! I told him don't make me pick cause he would loose! But I am at the point in my life where I am dispersing my horses, down to 1 mare and her Donkey Jack boyfriend. Come spring when maybe there is a demand for horses again they will find a new home too. That's why hubby would kill me if I brought another one home now!


----------



## KatieQ

Hahaha! My first husband DID lose!


----------



## KatieQ

And that poor little mare looks miserable, for sure!


----------



## snicholebrucker

My friend and I just went and picked up a horse that was posted on Craigslist, it said he was dead broke, 18 hands, swayback and blind. They wanted $500 for him!!! We had nothing better to do but go look at this...we came home with a 3 year old 15 hand gelding who has blue eyes(apparently this means he blind) no sway at all just high withers(still growing) and is a little bit sour but nothing we can't help him through. We got him for free because he had no coggins paper...needless to say these people know absolutely nothing about horses and we have a great project horse!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This makes me sad. "Retired as a two-year-old..."

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grq/3291319145.html


----------



## KatieQ

That makes me sad, too. I had an old friend visiting last weekend, who used to work in the racing world. I showed him my horses and said I was just starting to ride the 3 yr old. He said it was a bit old to "just be starting him", and I had to explain that they aren't racehorses so aren't started at 1 1/2, we want them to be around (and useful) for more than 2 or 3 yrs. He didn't seem to understand until I pointed out all the leg injuries, fractures, etc that occur on the track. He really didn't know that it was because of their age.


----------



## barrelbeginner

DANG IT! LOL

I went to like your post.. and clicked like nothing LOL.. my *uhh WTH* moment


----------



## Maple

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This makes me sad. "Retired as a two-year-old..."
> 
> 3 1/2 year old TB


By the sounds of his height, he was retired as he is far to backward for the game. If he was over here, he would be let off until abotu 4 and brought in for NH. 

Saying that, I'd rather somebody retire them at 2 and give them a different career bath than push a backward horse and create health issues. We've got a few 2 year olds who were broken and let off to grass to mature and grow, 3 of which are being brought in at the end of the month to get them going again.


----------



## Critter sitter

snicholebrucker said:


> My friend and I just went and picked up a horse that was posted on Craigslist, it said he was dead broke, 18 hands, swayback and blind. They wanted $500 for him!!! We had nothing better to do but go look at this...we came home with a 3 year old 15 hand gelding who has blue eyes(apparently this means he blind) no sway at all just high withers(still growing) and is a little bit sour but nothing we can't help him through. We got him for free because he had no coggins paper...needless to say these people know absolutely nothing about horses and we have a great project horse!


 Good luck with the project.. I hope it works out for you
keep us updated


----------



## Critter sitter

So young to be doing all this 


2 yr old bay mare for sale. http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/wonder+hartona. VERY good looking mare! Ridden last weekend through the timber on a group trail ride. Didn't make a wrong move...did absolutely everything asked of her and tried her heart out! Super gentle mare. She flexes, bends at the pole, woahs, backs...started neck reining and sidepassing...walks, trots, and lopes circles...rides out by herself and with other horses. Not mareish. Great bloodlines! She's got a great foundation on her and is ready to take whichever way you'd like! Really nice horse for the price! Please contact me through this add or TEXT only (do not call)


----------



## Critter sitter

*baby got Back!*

I'm selling a great all-around, 6-year-old gelding. He stands 15.3 hands, about 1,200 pounds. Registered sorrel solid paint. Very well-built. Zippo Pine Bar in sire and dam. He's had lots of ground work done and was started in western pleasure, so he gives his head and has smooth, easy gaits. Has been ridden in walk trot, pleasure, barrels, poles, etc. but has mostly been trial ridden for the past few years and is very quiet and gentle. I've also had him around cattle. He's easy to catch, trim, and load. He's a very easy keeper and gets along very well with other horses. He stands well for the farrier and to be clipped, groomed, bathed, etc. He is up-to-date with shots, worming, and foot care. Feel free to e-mail with any questions or for pictures. $2500. Thank you!


----------



## AbsitVita

Critter sitter said:


> I'm selling a great all-around, 6-year-old gelding. He stands 15.3 hands, about 1,200 pounds. Registered sorrel solid paint. Very well-built. Zippo Pine Bar in sire and dam. He's had lots of ground work done and was started in western pleasure, so he gives his head and has smooth, easy gaits. Has been ridden in walk trot, pleasure, barrels, poles, etc. but has mostly been trial ridden for the past few years and is very quiet and gentle. I've also had him around cattle. He's easy to catch, trim, and load. He's a very easy keeper and gets along very well with other horses. He stands well for the farrier and to be clipped, groomed, bathed, etc. He is up-to-date with shots, worming, and foot care. Feel free to e-mail with any questions or for pictures. $2500. Thank you!



Did you feed him Booty booster after weaning? I bet he'll be a powerhouse in the arena for ANYTHING!


----------



## Snapple

4 Year old Quarter horse for sale

Another pee shot. Seriously, they couldn't find a picture without a puddle in the back ground?


----------



## Lwhisperer

2 Year Old Gelding

Another young'un... 40 rides? He looks so small...


----------



## Tracer

This isn't exactly the stupid ad ever, but it's possibly the most annoying I've seen in a while.

Horse for sale

Who buys a horse 'just to watch'?! Seriously, this frustrated me to no end. It would be so risky buying this horse, let alone for $3000 when they apparently don't know his background. It's made even worse that he's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tracer

Also, this one isn't a horse for sale, but how can you not love these nice stirrups?

Stirrups


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Tracer said:


> Also, this one isn't a horse for sale, but how can you not love these nice stirrups?
> 
> Stirrups


Can't stop laughing! :lol: Although it's scary to think that anyone who calls these stirrups was riding in them...maybe it was their kid and the parents just aren't horsey (I'm hoping). :?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

At Stud | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Western Australia - Perth Region

Breeding goes back 250 years? Well, duh, he's a TB...


----------



## AbsitVita

tracer said:


> also, this one isn't a horse for sale, but how can you not love these nice stirrups?
> 
> stirrups











Bahahahahaha! Ma'am you lost your, uh, stirrup back there!!


----------



## Tracer

I want to meet someone with legs short enough for those leathers!


----------



## Tianimalz

Tracer said:


> This isn't exactly the stupid ad ever, but it's possibly the most annoying I've seen in a while.
> 
> Horse for sale
> 
> Who buys a horse 'just to watch'?! Seriously, this frustrated me to no end. It would be so risky buying this horse, let alone for $3000 when they apparently don't know his background. It's made even worse that he's absolutely gorgeous.


Why would that annoy you? The horse looks very well taken care of, lots of people just love the sight of horses and buy them as pasture ornaments, there is no harm in that and much better than the horse going to someone who would work him to the ground. The fact you think that just because he's gorgeous that he must be used is ridiculous.


----------



## hisangelonly

This isn't a horse but the spelling is crazy. It looks like he typed it with his feet. He's trying to sell a fence. I don't think he even spelled his name right.
--------------------
I do not have much more left, horse and field , gouth and shiep fence. all made in USA. welded, twiest taiy, first clase, I almost both 200 AC, diel did not go trow and I got stack with lot fence.
Call me I will explain what I have, 2x4 squers. if I ame not answering leav mesige.Russal 
HORSE, FIELD, SHIEP AND GOUTH FENCE


----------



## Tracer

Tianimalz, the reason it annoys me is because this person clearly didn't care enough about the horse to know anything about its past. It's clear that they bought it just for the looks, and that's something that really gets to me personally. If they wanted a paddock ornament, why not go and rescue one rather than get a horse like him who would obviously have a future ahead of him?

I also don't appreciate my opinion being called ridiculous. I'm sorry if you don't find the ad annoying but I do, and that's all I was trying to express.


----------



## WSArabians

I've got a few of those Tracer. But one is 25, the other a lame 14 year old, and a 17 year old who I bought bred, sight unseen who lost her baby and will probably never foal again. My young guys are for sale to keep room for my seniors. 
A broke six year old gelding has great potential. A 10 year old unbroke gelding is just meat potential in this market.


----------



## AbsitVita

Tracer said:


> Tianimalz, the reason it annoys me is because this person clearly didn't care enough about the horse to know anything about its past. It's clear that they bought it just for the looks, and that's something that really gets to me personally. If they wanted a paddock ornament, why not go and rescue one rather than get a horse like him who would obviously have a future ahead of him?
> 
> I also don't appreciate my opinion being called ridiculous. I'm sorry if you don't find the ad annoying but I do, and that's all I was trying to express.


You missed Tia's point as well, she was merely pointing out that some people may not care about the bloodlines/past. They merely love a horse, or any animal, just for the simplistic beauty that they are.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I don't know about my new ponys past besides the fact she's been in and out of sale barns the last year. That doesn't mean I don't care. I bought her from a trader, I doubt he knew, and that's that. Sometimes you just don't know and can't find out. Nothing wrong with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

WSArabians said:


> I've got a few of those Tracer. But one is 25, the other a lame 14 year old, and a 17 year old who I bought bred, sight unseen who lost her baby and will probably never foal again. My young guys are for sale to keep room for my seniors.
> A broke six year old gelding has great potential. A 10 year old unbroke gelding is just meat potential in this market.


I can more than understand your case; those horses deserve a good home to live out a retirement. My big concern is that this horse has an unknown background, and that's all well and good for someone who just wants an ornament. But what about the person who buys him to use, only to find out that he is unsound or something of the sort? I just can't fathom why someone would buy a horse without knowing their past.



AbsitVita said:


> You missed Tia's point as well, she was merely pointing out that some people may not care about the bloodlines/past. They merely love a horse, or any animal, just for the simplistic beauty that they are.


I can understand that too. But my problem lies in the fact that they are selling it on without any knowledge of it's past. Like I said above, what if he had an injury as a foal that has caused him to be unridable? What if whoever buys him wants to register him?

I didn't mean to start an argument/debate about this. I found the ad ridiculous/annoying because I don't know anyone who would spend that amount of money on a horse with an unknown past. And, like I said, it annoys me that people buy horses like him who could have all the chances in the world rather than some poor older horse or an unwanted horse, who can make just as pretty of an ornament. It seems like a waste to me, both of this horse and of any other horse they could have bought instead. I'm a big one for rescues and as you can all probably tell, I can go a bit overboard.


----------



## WSArabians

I hear you, Tracer. I wouldn't spend that much on a horse that I knew nothing about. Hopefully,.for that much, a prospective buyer will get a pre-purchase vet exam. 
The thing that bothers me is having a sound, healthy gelding and no training. At six he has potential, as a 15 year old he doesn't. Really takes away from his odds of having a safe life.
That being said, people will always do what they want and most times it isn't worth the brain power to think about why. As with most of the cases posted in this thread.


----------



## Tianimalz

Tracer said:


> I can understand that too. But my problem lies in the fact that they are selling it on without any knowledge of it's past. Like I said above, what if he had an injury as a foal that has caused him to be unridable? What if whoever buys him wants to register him?
> 
> I didn't mean to start an argument/debate about this. I found the ad ridiculous/annoying because I don't know anyone who would spend that amount of money on a horse with an unknown past. And, like I said, it annoys me that people buy horses like him who could have all the chances in the world rather than some poor older horse or an unwanted horse, who can make just as pretty of an ornament. It seems like a waste to me, both of this horse and of any other horse they could have bought instead. I'm a big one for rescues and as you can all probably tell, I can go a bit overboard.


You'll be thrilled to know the type of horse I have as a 5-days a week pasture ornament  What's it matter to anyone else? That horse made someone very happy and had a happy life overall, really I can't see why someone would complain about that, but oh well. 

They probably won't get the amount they're looking for, but all the luck to them. Also, it's the buyers job to get a PPE done to make sure the horse is suitable for what they want it to be, if they want a registered horse then for petes sake go get one that is registered, why look at one that can't be? That is griping over the silliest things. 

Happy Tuesday to you, Tracer, I have little interest in arguing over someones opinion of what a happy horse needs to be considered "useful." There appears to be little on craigslist in my area today, so I'll probably just be loling along with everyone elses posts today


----------



## Tracer

This has nothing to do with what makes a horse useful. Yes, this horse is happy, and I'm glad about that. I'm not even going to try this any more, you clearly can't even attempt to see my point. 

WS, I hope that someone will do that, because I daresay he'd be a lovely horse. If I had even slightly enough money or the experience he'd probably need, I'd probably be tempted myself; he's a beautiful solid boy.


----------



## DimSum

This one had me laffin', then I cried a little.

*free horse (goodrich)*

8 yr old hefflinger/quarter mix chestnut color. has not been rode in about 3 yrs. green broke, but i have had her on the trails and she has done good. likes to bolt. i fell off her 3 yrs ago due to a wrong fitting saddle that i was trying out. i an no longer able ride her. we currently have her in a electric fence, but breaks out daily. i no longer live in michigan as my parents are keeping her . She got out this moring and caused a ruckus, so my parents want her gone. i can't afford to board her anywhere. she is just sitting in the pasture not being used. she needs a coggins and shots. i can't put anymore money into her. responed only if you intend to come get her, i don't have time to waste waiting for all the "yup i want her, but never show up's anymore!" 












free horse


----------



## Roperchick

> Tianimalz, the reason it annoys me is because this person clearly didn't care enough about the horse to know anything about its past.


 
im not trying to start an agrument here since this thread isnt about this but i cant just read this...


my colt is the LOVE of my life. he is definitely my heart horse.

but i dont know CRAP about his past. i have NO idea who his sire is, i no next to nothing about his dam no bloodlines beyond her either because she was grade....
does that mean i dont care about him? heJJ no. i love this horse...but im not worried about where he comes from, what his past was like, etc. i just love him for how he is now.


i think thats what Tia was going for as well.

end rant*



omg Dimsum....thats epic! rofl


----------



## AbsitVita

Roperchick said:


> im not trying to start an agrument here since this thread isnt about this but i cant just read this...
> 
> 
> my colt is the LOVE of my life. he is definitely my heart horse.
> 
> but i dont know CRAP about his past. i have NO idea who his sire is, i no next to nothing about his dam no bloodlines beyond her either because she was grade....
> does that mean i dont care about him? heJJ no. i love this horse...but im not worried about where he comes from, what his past was like, etc. i just love him for how he is now.
> 
> 
> i think thats what Tia was going for as well.
> 
> end rant*
> 
> 
> 
> omg Dimsum....thats epic! rofl


That's the point I was tryin to get across to Tracer...guess I'm not much for words. Thanks for spelling it out for Tia and I plainly


----------



## Roperchick

> That's the point I was tryin to get across to Tracer...guess I'm not much for words. Thanks for spelling it out for Tia and I plainly


 hehe. sorry its just one of my sore points. im all for knowing the history of my horse. heck i met a girl who had seen my mare as a weanling at a church camp in Cali (20 yrs ago:shock which was awesome. but realisticly how many people are gonna really know all the history of their horse? not alot. thats what a PPE is for.


----------



## Critter sitter

DimSum said:


> This one had me laffin', then I cried a little.
> 
> *free horse (goodrich)*
> 
> 8 yr old hefflinger/quarter mix chestnut color. has not been rode in about 3 yrs. green broke, but i have had her on the trails and she has done good. likes to bolt. i fell off her 3 yrs ago due to a wrong fitting saddle that i was trying out. i an no longer able ride her. we currently have her in a electric fence, but breaks out daily. i no longer live in michigan as my parents are keeping her . She got out this moring and caused a ruckus, so my parents want her gone. i can't afford to board her anywhere. she is just sitting in the pasture not being used. she needs a coggins and shots. i can't put anymore money into her. responed only if you intend to come get her, i don't have time to waste waiting for all the "yup i want her, but never show up's anymore!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free horse


 that poor horse


----------



## AbsitVita

Roperchick said:


> hehe. sorry its just one of my sore points. im all for knowing the history of my horse. heck i met a girl who had seen my mare as a weanling at a church camp in Cali (20 yrs ago:shock which was awesome. but realisticly how many people are gonna really know all the history of their horse? not alot. thats what a PPE is for.


Not to get off topic here, but sorry about your Escape instead of a truck....every time I hear that word I see Dory...


----------



## DimSum

Yeah that was my thought too after I quit laffin' about her "doing good on the trails. Likes to bolt."


----------



## Critter sitter

*I wonder what team she plays for?? Cheifs?*

*4yr. mare - $450 (N. Wichita)*





what i have is 4 yr. Line Back Dunn is what i was told is halter broke only can get saddle on but will give you a ride if you try to get on getting weight back on her she is a sweet horse i just don't have time or the experience to train her she needs a good home but i cant take no less than 450 sorry i am about 5'3" and standing behind her if that gives you any idea how tall she is please Text with Questions 31xxx-xxx


----------



## Critter sitter

Dory Rocks!!! 
"Just keep swimin swimin swimin"


----------



## ShowJumpLoop

Found one
Bay female horse, black hair on mane and tail other than that brown. Race horse breed. Can be ridden, good on roads. +-3 years old

The first part made me laugh so hard... Oh HorseTrader... Where is the sanity? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

this horse does not look 3 hmmmm

*THREE YR OLD*





Will trade for a kid broke pony/horse;;;;;;;;;;;; She is a three and fulll of energy;;;;;;; stands tied, stands with farrier, trailer ; FAST She is all heart .............Sale or trade for a "dead broke" horse for my daughter;.................


----------



## Roperchick

sad thing is^^^^shes probably just bored and wants a job...but the way this chick advertised her wont get her many hits....especialy since it sounds like she's tried to sell her but now shes free???


----------



## OneFastHorse

Could be a pony 3yr old..


----------



## ReadyToRomp

I saw an ad the other day for a horse that, when describing how tall the horse was said he was 15.4 hands. I seriously considered emailing them and asking where they learned about horses...some people!


----------



## Lwhisperer

RTR, that is my BIGGEST pet peeve relating to horses! I can't stand it when people advertise them as "14.5 hh" and such... UGH. *facepalm*


----------



## WildernessRider

Gizmo said:


> lol no kidding! That's my state though! I work at Wal Mart you should see the nuts that come in there! lol



People Of Wal-Mart *Salutes* I LOVE that site.


----------



## AbsitVita

RTR people are saying " "14.5 hh" and such... " because it's the metric system. Bria's seller, told me the difference in our phone conversation. People from Europe say 14.5 and Americans say 14 hh and 2 inches...it all means the same thing 14 and a half hands high. They say to-MAH-to you say to-MAY-to. Yes it's frustrating because I was confused myself, getting mixed up and meaning one thing but saying another...I blame it on my military years for that. Lol


----------



## Chiilaa

In imperial, a hand is 4 inches, hence the 14, 14.1, 14.2, 14.3, 15hh. In metric, a hand is 10 centimeters. Hence the 14.1, 14.2, 14.3, 14.3, 14.4, 14.5 etc. Some countries in Europe especially don't even use hands much anymore, they use centimeters. So if a horse measures 14.3hh horse in an imperial country, they measure 14.75hh in a metric country (bear in mind that lots of people do still use inches to measure hands in these countries too, but more people will understand what that means), and in Germany for example, they would measure as 147.5 cm.


----------



## AbsitVita

Thanks, Chiilaa for further clarifying that for me.


----------



## verona1016

I think most CraigsList ads in the US that say 14.5hh are not from people who know how to use the metric system


----------



## Chiilaa

Probably lol.


----------



## loveisabug

13 yr old papered mini stud pony

I didn't know saddles were supposed to be twice the size of the horse. :?


----------



## DancingArabian

The ad is worded fine, more or less, but.....


----------



## StarfireSparrow

horse's for sale 500


I'll just put this right here...


----------



## WSArabians

Jeesus H Christ Dancing Arabian. How bloody stupid and careless can someone get with a childs life?!
Incredible.....


----------



## WSArabians

MysterySparrow said:


> horse's for sale 500
> 
> 
> I'll just put this right here...




$500obo.but no.low offers?!


----------



## DancingArabian

WSArabians said:


> Jeesus H Christ Dancing Arabian. How bloody stupid and careless can someone get with a childs life?!
> Incredible.....


That's Craigslist for you! I saw that picture and I knew I just had to post it here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ljazwinski

I agree... I HATE when people say that horses are being "wasted" by living life HAPPILY in a pasture...


----------



## hisangelonly

That mini pony! Omg. So cute. The saddles huge on him. But forget the saddle. Look at that price! I hope he poops gold nuggets.


----------



## cowgirl4753

hisangelonly said:


> That mini pony! Omg. So cute. The saddles huge on him. But forget the saddle. Look at that price! I hope he poops gold nuggets.



LOL I agree 100%!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I would be rich. Tubbys gotta earn his keep somehow .


----------



## Janna

Horses For Sale

not really dumb.. but. whats wrong with that horses back?

2nd and 3rd pic.


----------



## ljazwinski

loveisabug said:


> 13 yr old papered mini stud pony


He is not broke to ride because he is scared to move with that big thing on his back!!!! 

and 2000 ? really???:shock:


----------



## Ponies

Janna, id say its has a really bad roached back.


----------



## hisangelonly

Looks like roachback


----------



## Janna

That's the worst I've seen


----------



## Ponies

Female Standardbird Horse
Must be a good jumper. Its part bird!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Can you ride that horse? the roach back> that looks reallly bad


----------



## spookychick13

ponies said:


> female standardbird horse
> must be a good jumper. Its part bird!


ermagherd! Stndrdberd!!!


----------



## Maple

Ponies said:


> Female Standardbird Horse
> Must be a good jumper. Its part bird!


Bet she's a good jumper


----------



## ljazwinski

Ponies said:


> Female Standardbird Horse
> Must be a good jumper. Its part bird!


 
Actually, I think the standardbird is alot faster than the standardbred....


----------



## Tianimalz

Oh look, chains. I've seen this guy selling a few TWH's on cragislist, sure makes you wonder.

TWH bay mare


----------



## WSArabians

I hate the way TWH's get rode...


----------



## PaintingPintos

*4 YR OLD GRAY GELDING
16h 4yr old gray gelding. He was started on barrels and is loping a nice paturn
He also goes engish wood make a great kids horse to take in any direction you
Want to take him in. Up to date on shots and cogins. 
Hasnt been riden in one year but amazing horse
$3500 obo
call ***-***-****
Come try this great horse. *


I love your spelling and your grammar! *sarcasm*
The horse has extremely long, slanted pasterns. He has cow hocks, goose rump, and a nice helping of rain rot.
The worst part is that the horse is palomino....not grey....


----------



## Tracer

That one made me laugh, PaintingPintos. And is it just me or is that a ridiculous price? Also, completely unrelated, but omagawd budgie avatar!


This one wasn't worth linking the ad because it's really okay. It has a spelling mistake in the title, advertising a 'Quatre Horse cross'... But it's not a spelling mistake when in the ad you learn that not only is this one a Quatre horse, but the mother was 'a Arab x Quatre horse' too!


----------



## Ponies

Kiss Me Zippo APHA Mare
lol. Cause that background is TOTALLY natural.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Ponies said:


> Kiss Me Zippo APHA Mare
> lol. Cause that background is TOTALLY natural.


From where her feet are I think they've done a bit of rebalancing too lol. It looks like she might be bum high in the original...


----------



## Roperchick

thats probably from when she was like 2....notice how there is NO age, nothing about vet or farrier...etc....js


----------



## Ponies

Yup. Id rather have a crappy angles or a messy horse and lots of info than great pictures and scarce info.


----------



## AbsitVita

She looks like a horse to me hur hurrrrr hurrrrrr, lets just plop a saddle on her back (wait that goes there and this goes here........I think....) Eyup! We got her saddled!


----------



## PaintingPintos

Tracer said:


> That one made me laugh, PaintingPintos. And is it just me or is that a ridiculous price? Also, completely unrelated, but omagawd budgie avatar!
> 
> 
> This one wasn't worth linking the ad because it's really okay. It has a spelling mistake in the title, advertising a 'Quatre Horse cross'... But it's not a spelling mistake when in the ad you learn that not only is this one a Quatre horse, but the mother was 'a Arab x Quatre horse' too!


Yeah, that price for a horse that.....well, you know xD
And yes, budgies. I am OBSESSED with my budgies. They are like my life ok~ lol

And nice...I love it when people can't even spell Quartor.
(Intentional spelling error)
I just realized. If you look at a word and think really hard about it, it starts to not look or sound like a word at all.
Take Quarter for example.
O________________________________O


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

PaintingPintos said:


> Yeah, that price for a horse that.....well, you know xD
> And yes, budgies. I am OBSESSED with my budgies. They are like my life ok~ lol
> 
> And nice...I love it when people can't even spell Quartor.
> (Intentional spelling error)
> I just realized. If you look at a word and think really hard about it, it starts to not look or sound like a word at all.
> Take Quarter for example.
> O________________________________O


Yay, another budgie fan! I bred them for years, they're awesome! (Should totally make a budgie thread in the Other Pets section...)

A few from Australia...

W.T.B. Miniature colt | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Queensland - Brisbane Region Now there's a nightmare waiting to happen...

Quartre horse X colt yearling | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Oberon Area - Black Springs Ummm... $1800 for an unbroke crossbred yearling colt who they think will only manage 14hh? Not to mention the 7 mth old...and "quatre" horse...

TH/BRED COLT 5 YRS | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Lake Macquarie Area - Mandalong At five years he's no longer a colt...


----------



## Tracer

Words are stupid. Even the word 'word' seems silly after a while.

EvilHorseofDoom, that second link is where I got my bit from  It's amusing.

A budgie thread MUST be made  I breed them too and have some adorable babies right now


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Tracer said:


> Words are stupid. Even the word 'word' seems silly after a while.
> 
> EvilHorseofDoom, that second link is where I got my bit from  It's amusing.
> 
> A budgie thread MUST be made  I breed them too and have some adorable babies right now


Haha just spotted that post of yours! Do you search for "colt" on gumtree to provide examples for this thread too? 

I'll go set one up now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Oh dear god...

"I have a 5 year old paint gielding gone asap! I just receantly bought him and now cant afford to feed him cuz i lost my job! Hes losing weight and im trying to sale him before it gets bad! He is very gentle and very well broke! He has a cut on his back from saddle rub! Im askin 200 for him or willing to trade for a gun, or somthing else! Just let me know wh at youve got to trade! Please give me a call or text! 8323707238 please leave a voice mail if i dont answer cuz i have bad cell service"


----------



## Cacowgirl

That poor horse! I hope someone gets him to a better place soon.


----------



## Roperchick

oh i cant afford to feed my horse. or pay for quality phone service....but i really want a gun so ill trade you....right douche. maybe somebody should just call HS on their butt


----------



## Tianimalz

That has to be one of the most gruesome "saddle sores" I've ever seen..... 

I hope someone takes the poor guy.

Edit: Is there anyway we can turn this person into animal control? I can't stand to see that poor gelding.


----------



## ParaIndy

That is just horrible!


----------



## Oxer

832 is a Texas area code, isn't it? 
If that Paint was in CA, I'd pick him up today! What a **** shame.


----------



## WSArabians

Trade for a gun, eh? To use on what, I wonder.... 
Dispicable.


----------



## Kayella

He is in Texas, yes. Poor thing. If I had the money I'd go get him in a heart beat. How would I report him to the Humane Society? Give them his phone number or something?


----------



## Tianimalz

Kayella said:


> He is in Texas, yes. Poor thing. If I had the money I'd go get him in a heart beat. How would I report him to the Humane Society? Give them his phone number or something?


Give them her number and show them those pictures


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah that's a Houston phone number. I've turned ppl in over cl before. Call the sheriffs office in that area. They can look up the address that number belongs to an the person it belongs to. I'd call the sheriffs office though first before the hs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ

That's very sad- I hope someone does something soon. He looks like a lovely boy, too.


----------



## Kayella

Um, what? 

*Appaloosa Horse Stud for Sale - $3500 *

Date: 2012-10-05, 8:56AM CDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

Appaloosa horse stud for sale or trade for a good stock trailer two horse or for an small RV in good condition. Call 8324218120, ask for Melissa or Whyte Boie..


----------



## AbsitVita

Whyte Boie. Really. Not!


----------



## Tianimalz

Are they selling the horse or the *********? :rofl: :rofl: Seriously; "Look how fine I am holding this hoof."


----------



## cowgirl4753

Oh my goodness... Whose the ad really for?? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Haha. Maybe he will find a gf on cl. :/. It's his pic for his ad in the personals maybe lol. That's hilarious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella

Tianimalz said:


> Are they selling the horse or the *********? :rofl: :rofl: Seriously; "Look how fine I am holding this hoof."


It's the cover of his new album, Tia. "Stud Muffin" :lol:


----------



## hisangelonly

Who names themself whyte boie? And he's not even white. Haha. Melissa's maybe his wife or future wife. "Melissa jones whyte boie wedding". I just threw a last names out there but haha. I knew someone whose real name was "baby gurl". On her birth certificate. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

hisangelonly said:


> Who names themself whyte boie? And he's not even white. Haha. Melissa's maybe his wife or future wife. "Melissa jones whyte boie wedding". I just threw a last names out there but haha. I knew someone whose real name was "baby gurl". On her birth certificate. :/
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No no, you see the HORSE is named Whyte Boi (because he has so much white on him, duh), and he's trying to sell that hooman guy who refuses to keep his clothes on. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

That's the most stupidest thing I've seen in a long time. What is wrong with people these days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Ohh I thought it said call Melissa or whyte boie. Lol. "hello may I speak to whyte boie?". Lol. Oh ok well that poor horse haha. Gidyup, whyte boie!!! Can you imagine the stares?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Wait yes it says "ask for Melissa or whyte boie".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

hisangelonly said:


> Ohh I thought it said call Melissa or whyte boie. Lol. "hello may I speak to whyte boie?". Lol. Oh ok well that poor horse haha. Gidyup, whyte boie!!! Can you imagine the stares?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


heehee, I was kidding


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh Haha. I wanna call them just for the chance to say "hello is whyte boie available?" also knew a guy named spyder Webb.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Kayella said:


> Um, what?
> 
> *Appaloosa Horse Stud for Sale - $3500 *
> 
> Date: 2012-10-05, 8:56AM CDT
> Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> Appaloosa horse stud for sale or trade for a good stock trailer two horse or for an small RV in good condition. Call 8324218120, ask for Melissa or Whyte Boie..


Well that's uh... A different type of advertising... Maybe the horse is for sale and the "stud" for trade??


----------



## hisangelonly

I wouldn't trade anything for that D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

hisangelonly said:


> I wouldn't trade anything for that D:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




I'd trade him off, not for though. :lol:


----------



## hisangelonly

Trade hoof model off for dream horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CdnCremello

pony gelding trade for mare - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston

Yes, because if he's around 12.2 hands, and three years old, there definitely should have been adults sitting on him for the last two years. And if you aren't serious enough to train _this_ pony, why are you interested in trading for a mare. (I'm guessing to breed it, since they're also selling a mini stud). There's another ad on there for a 3/4 horse. Am I missing something? 1/4 pony maybe? 1/4 lemur? Who knows.


----------



## hisangelonly

I hope he has no long lasting defects from fully grown ppl on him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

CdnCremello said:


> pony gelding trade for mare - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston
> 
> Yes, because if he's around 12.2 hands, and three years old, there definitely should have been adults sitting on him for the last two years. And if you aren't serious enough to train _this_ pony, why are you interested in trading for a mare. (I'm guessing to breed it, since they're also selling a mini stud). There's another ad on there for a 3/4 horse. Am I missing something? 1/4 pony maybe? 1/4 lemur? Who knows.


Cant be bothered with his training, you probably shouldnt have ANY animals. 
*headdesk*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

A small child on stud...

******BLACK & WHITE TOBIANO STALLION 4 SALE OR TRADE ***** - $1200 (Cleveland/Splendora, TX)*

Date: 2012-10-06, 7:39AM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
10yr old black & white tobiano stallion, easy to breed and broke to ride.
Willing to trade for just about anything(golfcart, ATV, trailer, horse trailer,pull behind brushhog, guns or rifles, metal carport,ect...). NO HORSES!



Call or email
Daniel 281-413-9416 









   

   

   




No idea what the ad says but that kids to big for that pony
*VENDO PONY - $650 (Magnolia Tx)*

Date: 2012-10-04, 8:16AM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Pony garañon de 4años,
Manso color red roano
Tengo montura y freno...
832 955 2832


----------



## StarfireSparrow

**PURE-BREAD MUSTANG** (Clover SC)


I wonder if it white bread or wheat bread?


----------



## GypsyRose

No idea what the ad says but that kids to big for that pony
*VENDO PONY - $650 (Magnolia Tx)*

Date: 2012-10-04, 8:16AM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
Pony garañon de 4años,
Manso color red roano
Tengo montura y freno...
832 955 2832

Translates to:
Pony stallion 4years,
Manso color red roan
I have saddle and brake ..
so um whats a horse brake? and yes that child is too large for that pony!


Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page461/#ixzz28ZXYh9R7
​


----------



## barrelbeginner

Because this expresses how we all feel..


----------



## HollyBubbles

Barrel, I'm gonna have to go with this one


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## barrelbeginner




----------



## barrelbeginner

hA sorry its so small


----------



## Chiilaa




----------



## WSArabians

I couldn't find the one I wanted but this fits.


----------



## barrelbeginner




----------



## Back2Horseback

We have the " Stress Reduction Kit" (literally same one) hanging on the door in the report room @ work....funny. :0)


----------



## WSArabians

I am so sending that last picture to my pipeline inspector. ****!


----------



## AbsitVita




----------



## dixieray53

Moonstruck said:


> Beautiful 15 yr old arib/quarter .14 hh great on trails , perfect for barrel racing. Healthy, UTD on all shots. Does not need shoes, great feet. Too many horses , must get rid of a few. Not good for kids unless experienced.
> 
> Contact Stacey at (530)xxx-xxxx or (530)xxx-xxxx asking $500 OBO
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> Wth is an ARIB? xD


I am new to forum and was reading all the ads and comments. Saw comments on the arib...but what about it being just .14 hh?


----------



## New_image

What is an "old mexican horse"............

http://muskegon.craigslist.org/grd/3320195336.html

And why does the sentance "17 year old kid horse for experience rider" even suprise me at this stage in my life...


----------



## barrelbeginner

poor boy.. the one up front.. looks .. odd..


----------



## GypsyRose

Well besides needing grocery's, I would guess maybe that that's the "mexican" horse?


----------



## Back2Horseback

Yah...the chestnut ...he looks injured, damaged, thin, and unwell in general...and what is a refrigerator doing there? On the front PORCH, it appears. Better question is what are the horses doing there? Odd all around.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Broodmares by Deerhound, Honor Grades, Golden Missile 








Okay, he's only 2 but... I have never seen anything so downhill in my life.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hope his front end catches up!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Do people not realize we can tell the differnce in a wet horse and a truly nicely groomed shiny horse? ^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

tiffrmcoy said:


> A small child on stud...
> 
> ******BLACK & WHITE TOBIANO STALLION 4 SALE OR TRADE ***** - $1200 (Cleveland/Splendora, TX)*
> 
> Date: 2012-10-06, 7:39AM CDT
> [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 10yr old black & white tobiano stallion, easy to breed and broke to ride.
> Willing to trade for just about anything(golfcart, ATV, trailer, horse trailer,pull behind brushhog, guns or rifles, metal carport,ect...). NO HORSES!
> 
> 
> 
> Call or email
> Daniel 281-413-9416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what the ad says but that kids to big for that pony
> *VENDO PONY - $650 (Magnolia Tx)*
> 
> Date: 2012-10-04, 8:16AM CDT
> [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> Pony garañon de 4años,
> Manso color red roano
> Tengo montura y freno...
> 832 955 2832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pony stallion 4 years I think lol, I suck at Spanish
> 
> Maybe I should try a translator xD


----------



## WSArabians

Ridiculously handsome?? The only ridiculous thing is the fact that he has nuts still. 
Ridiculously Handsome Stallion | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## MAG1723

I found this funny:


If you need a saddle and have not much money then reply to this ad, I have a 15 in Western barrel type saddle in pretty decent shape that I NEVER use, just been carting it around for the past 10 yrs. It has nice tooling and comes with a string cinch/girth. No pictures at this time but can show some later this week. It is a med - narrow tree. 
It is probably worth around $300 but I AM WILLING TO PART WITH IT FOR MUCH LESS, TO THE NEEDY PERSON/YOUNG PERSON ETC...
Just tell my why you need it and what your budget is....

God bless you

Reply to this ad.


She is pretty much giving the saddle away. If you say its worth $300 then sell it for that much! ha ha. Some people are so funny


----------



## dee

Ads that say they will post the pix later always bug me. Guess they know darn well they won't be selling their item/animal any time soon, so they will need to go back and post the pix. If they don't have time to post a complete ad, why not just wait until they do? They waste my time and theirs!


----------



## MAG1723

so true^^^


----------



## Ponies

If shes had the saddle for 10 years wouldn't they have maybe one picture by now?!


----------



## Tianimalz

We are donating one of our baby Minature horses to a kid who in their own words [ Not Parents words] can tell us why they would like to own a liitle horse and how they will take care of the horse . Our little horse name is Isabella[ we call her Bella ], she is an Appaloosa and has just started to show some color , but you cannot see it in her pctures only when you see her in person. She is 5 months old and weaned. If you are a Kid and interested in owning her , just send us an e-mail. When we read all the entry's , My wife and I will choose the best one after 2 weeks ; So send yours in today. Remember; 'To God Be The Glory Great Things He Has Done.'
May God Bless

Free Minature Filly[ 5months old] Kid with best e-mail

This add just struck me as weird


----------



## Heinz57

Poor little guy, what a build.
2010 AQHA Dun Gelding


----------



## Tracer

I think a lot of that is bad camera angle... He looks no where near as bad in the videos. If he is that bum high though... yeah, poor guy.


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> Ridiculously handsome?? The only ridiculous thing is the fact that he has nuts still.
> Ridiculously Handsome Stallion | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


Well if I had the means I'd take him then... 
<snipsnip> no more issues 
as he is a cute guy for the price.


----------



## Heinz57

Tracer said:


> I think a lot of that is bad camera angle... He looks no where near as bad in the videos. If he is that bum high though... yeah, poor guy.


I do agree, that is what made it a dumb sale add, how many people will even look at the video after that picture.


----------



## Janna

10 Yr Mere Quarter Horse


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Well atleast she looks healthy and has a good mind if that is how they ride her. If i lived closer to her id snatch her up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I don't want that horse, only a mere mare!


----------



## Janna

Probably just jumped on bareback like that for the pic. 
well hopefully.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Heinz57 said:


> I do agree, that is what made it a dumb sale add, how many people will even look at the video after that picture.


not gonna lie.. saw how 'butt high' he looked.. and shrugged.. poor fellow


----------



## Tracer

I just stumbled upon a beauty.

Beatiful Quarter Horse Mare

"Western and Dressing .Bump proof, very adorable standing position."

Um, whut? On top of that, she underwent an amazing transformation according to the pictures...


----------



## Chiilaa

LOL!! That's got to be a scam lol.


----------



## blush

WHYYYYY?!
And some brilliant person who just wants a horse for the heck of it cause you know, it's free, will take him...

YOU CAN OWN A HORSE FOR FREE - YOU JUST HAVE TO GO AND GET HIM!! - Calgary Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Calgary


"YOU CAN OWN A HORSE FOR FREE - YOU JUST HAVE TO GO AND GET HIM!!

This is a free horse - he is 5 years old - he is NOT broke, he is a good looking 15HH part standarbred STALLION that is NOT GELDED and NOT gaited, so he will ride like a normal horse - he is located on PENDER ISLAND, BC and he needs to be picked up!!​ He is FREE - to anybody that will go and get him - or you can pay me to go and get him and I will deliver him to you - you have aplace to board or keep him - you are willing to geld him and train him​ You can call Laurie 250-629-3306 and ask for pictures, sorry we do not have any but he has a beautiful head, looks more like a smaller framed pleasure horse and he needs a new home - HELP!!​ ​ PLEASE NOTE:​ This horse is on the WEST COAST - and if you want me to deliver him I can go and bring him to you for the cost of fuel and ferry ride both ways - about $1,000 - diesel is very expensive in BC, and the ferry ride is about $300"​


----------



## Puddintat

I saw an ad for a horse that was folded in 1999. I wonder if that was width wise or length wise?


----------



## loveisabug

Not a horse ad but I thought it was funny...and stupid. But mostly stupid.

CHOCOLATE PUPPIES
PURE BRED CHOCOLATE PUPPIES TO GOOD HOME $1000.00


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ haha.. I cant read it.. but I assume.. chocolate labs? lol


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

A wanted ad (and probably from a young girl) but still...
Wanted: Black w/h white socks quarter horse mare | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia New South Wales - Sydney Region


----------



## hisangelonly

Brodie b wyled. Sounds like a fake name lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

The other ads by that name were a bike for sale & a puppy wanted. hmm...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This poor mare! She looks so amazingly tolerant...especially with the three-year-old (maybe four-year-old?) little girl unattended and unhelmeted on her back in the second pic that's hauling on that lovely shanked bit. And the injury to her hind leg...I seriously doubt a vet declared her sound. It's more a case of "Well, she doesn't buck us off, so she *MUST* be sound." Idiots!

7yr old very broke mare for sale or trade!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Poor girl. So young to have already, several problems which obviously have not been attended to. Hopefully, she will never be bred, and since from the looks of her, she will need a Caslicks procedure.

Lizzie


----------



## hisangelonly

Well that's strange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

What's a caslicks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

The Horse | Caslicks Procedure


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh haha. That's funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

hisangelonly said:


> Oh haha. That's funny.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What exactly is funny about a caslick?


----------



## hisangelonly

It's funny the way she put it. She's saying the mare wouldn't be a good broodmare so they should sew her up. That's what I got out of it anyways. Not sure what that huge bump on the mates behind is tho. That's just weird looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Is it a bump or is that her "ahem"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

hisangelonly said:


> It's funny the way she put it. She's saying the mare wouldn't be a good broodmare so they should sew her up. That's what I got out of it anyways. Not sure what that huge bump on the mates behind is tho. That's just weird looking.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's not what a caslick is for, so before you go assuming, maybe do some research?

Most caslicks are put in place because the horse's vagina stays open, and fecal matter falls into it. This will cause an infection inside the vagina or in the uterus. So a caslick keeps it closed so that the horse stays healthy. It has nothing to do with the horse being a good broodmare or not - in fact, most mares that have caslicks are mares that have foaled before and will foal again. It's a procedure that is most common on a breeding farm.


----------



## hisangelonly

Gee sorry. No body ever said that is what's wrong with her. I see a bump on her behind. Well a knot. Then again it's a little hard to see on my phones screen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

Horse for sale

This horse looks so uncomfortable, I'd be hunkering to say he has pain in his feet or back somewhere.


----------



## hisangelonly

The article posted explains how windsucking can be bad for the reproductive system. I'm not sure how you can tell from those pics of that mare if she's "windsucking". I don't own mares. I'm not interested in breeding horses. Therefore I don't come across health articles about mares. I read this one article. I figured maybe drafty was making a joke about how the mare shouldn't breed. Didn't mean to offend anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Man what's up with his front right Pastern?? He looks taller than 13 hands as well. Just from the pic saddled up. Unless that guys very short.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

I dunno, all his pasturns appear to dip down like that... not sure what causes that but it scares me o.o


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah and in the first photo it looks like his back legs are turning out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Mares who are built that way - and it looks as though this mare _is_ built that way, often have infections. If a caslick is not performed and the mare is bred, then problems will no doubt happen. Those who don't care a whole lot and know even less, won't usually have this procedure performed, whether the mare is to be bred or not. Add to that, mares who are built this way (and I consider it a conformation fault) often produce offspring, similarly conformed. 

Of course I cannot confirm that the mare in the pic has this problem but having owned a Paso mare years ago with a similar build back there, I'd bet she is a mare who requires the caslick procedure. 

Lizzie


----------



## hisangelonly

Okay that makes sense. See I've never heard of the procedure before. Hopefully she will go to someone who won't breed her. I didn't really notice her area lol. Just the weird bump. It's also weird how every guy riding her is shirtless. Like they really just do not care at all. And her leg is huge! Wonder if it's infected underneath. Poor girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> The article posted explains how windsucking can be bad for the reproductive system. I'm not sure how you can tell from those pics of that mare if she's "windsucking". I don't own mares. I'm not interested in breeding horses. Therefore I don't come across health articles about mares. I read this one article. I figured maybe drafty was making a joke about how the mare shouldn't breed. Didn't mean to offend anyone?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wasn't commenting on the mare's suitability to breed. I was commenting on the horrible swelling on her fetlock joint and the body condition she was in...and the fact that they put a four-year-old on her back unattended that was hauling on her mouth.


----------



## Maple

Black mare for sale in Dublin : €200 - DoneDeal.ie

Black with a red patch underneath


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Maple said:


> Black mare for sale in Dublin : €200 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> Black with a red patch underneath


Looks like she might be a brown, not a black...which is a common mistake. A lot of horses people think are black are, in fact, brown.


----------



## Maple

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks like she might be a brown, not a black...which is a common mistake. A lot of horses people think are black are, in fact, brown.


 
I knew she was brown, and know all too well how common it is for people to say that. I'm just amused by the "red patch" comment included in the ad. One could wonder if they could get one with a purple or blue patch


----------



## RRACandyCane

Wow! Just saw a tiny foal for sale, and it was supposedly 15hh & a finished reining horse!!


----------



## hisangelonly

Sorry I meant feathered not you drafty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Maple said:


> I knew she was brown, and know all too well how common it is for people to say that. I'm just amused by the "red patch" comment included in the ad. One could wonder if they could get one with a purple or blue patch


Sorry! Didn't see that part in the ad. *doh!* lol


----------



## AQHA13

"She is tattoed and registered hockey club but no papers."


----------



## Kiara

Wow, a horse that plays hockey? I want to see that!


----------



## loveisabug

Real nice white pony
This is a nice pony i bought for my son wich hes only 1yr old so I realized jr not gonna be able to ride him until a couple years from now!! Pony is 10 yrs old an he completely white!









They is so smart to realize that. :? And the pony's feet! :-| ugh


----------



## barrelbeginner

oh wow^^ how is he standing


----------



## Equilove

3 Year Old Ky Mountain Stud



> 3 Year Old Ky Mountain Stud - $50 (Cynthiana)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-13, 7:11PM EDT
> 
> This handsome young man is Stetson. Stetson is a 3 year old Kentucky mountain stud. He has no papers, and isn't broke to lead or ride. He stands 14.3 hands, and is a bay with flaxen mane and tail. He also has one blue eye and a white mask and white on his belly. We bought this stud as a project but we just dont have enough time to fool with him anymore. We're pricing him to sell he needs to be gone ASAP. He is a bit skiddish so he isn't for beginners. If you're interested, please call *** *** **** and ask for *durp*.
> 
> **We have bred him to our young mare and he did his job. If you're in need of a stud for breeding he's your guy! Thanks for looking!


Oh my gosh. Not papered, not even broke to lead, but if you're looking for a stud to breed he's your guy! What the hell? And they bred him to their "YOUNG" mare. This is so frustrating. Plus he's a "BAY" with a flaxen mane and tail. Of course looking at the ad you can see he's sorrel, so that just makes it all the more facepalm-worthy.


----------



## Tianimalz

Equilove said:


> 3 Year Old Ky Mountain Stud
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh. Not papered, not even broke to lead, but if you're looking for a stud to breed he's your guy! What the hell? And they bred him to their "YOUNG" mare. This is so frustrating. Plus he's a "BAY" with a flaxen mane and tail. Of course looking at the ad you can see he's sorrel, so that just makes it all the more facepalm-worthy.


are they SELLING him for $50? Because besides their own stupidity and the fact he should prolly get the snip, that's a nice lookin little horse.


----------



## Equilove

Tianimalz said:


> are they SELLING him for $50? Because besides their own stupidity and the fact he should prolly get the snip, that's a nice lookin little horse.


Yep, selling him for $50. But he isn't broke to lead, and he's already covered a mare. He's also being kept in a tobacco barn from the looks of it. He's really not outrageously far from me. Maybe I should go see him! Haha. He is cute


----------



## Ponies

Nice little horse.. just not white. Lol. 
~2002 White Quarter Horse Gelding~


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Originally Posted by *Tianimalz*   
_are they SELLING him for $50? Because besides their own stupidity and the fact he should prolly get the snip, that's a nice lookin little horse.

He isn't bad looking. So they don't have enough time for him, but have bred him to their mare to produce a baby. I guess we'll be seeing the unhandled baby for sale here soon. 

Lizzie
_


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer

*just weird*

horses for sale
horses for sale - $300 (noco)
To many horses 1 reg 1/4 horse, and several others. call for details. $300 to $750


----------



## New_image

Teehee, I just found this whole story amusing. 

Good with lawn mowers, "safe horse grain"...

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/3299137542.html

Hank is a 16 year old gelding. He is suited for confident beginners - if you know what you are doing and are not scared you will be fine on Hank. He is suitable for trail riding and 4h prospect. Rides western. He is around 1,200 lbs. He is good with cats, dogs, mares (very protective over my mini mares), geldings, cows, cars, lawn mower, etc. I did find out tonight the camera flash makes him jump a little. He can be head strong so you have to have a gentle but firm hand so he knows you are in charge. He is your best friend if you love on him. He does prefer to ride out with others and is a follower, he tends to be in a hurry to get home but he will mind if you hold him back. He is up to date on all shots but does not have coggins. (I can show proof of shots) He is up to date on wormings also. He just had his hooves trimmed September 28th - he had a sore on his front hoof but that is all healed and he is cleared for normal riding again!! Dr. Fisher from Four legged chiropractic was recently out and adjusted him. I bought Hank early this year and absolutely LOVE him so this is very hard to do. My youngest sister has her own horse so no longer uses him and my other sister decided she doesn't want him any more either. I am too scared to ride. I went out riding for the first time on him a month ago, i'm a very green beginner, hadn't rode in 5 years. With much nervousness I took off and he did AWESOME, we went up hills, through orchards, corn fields, down hills, etc, rode a good 30 minutes...then he tripped on something and started taking off on me, I couldn't stop him (I was so scared after he tripped I don't even know if I tried) and fell off the side of the saddle. He did not buck/rear. He did however run straight home and waited at the fence. His front foot was sore after his run home but after rest, farrier checkups and soaks they are healed and he is cleared for normal riding. The farrier suggested the chiropractor. She said he was stiff through his hips so she adjusted him and gave me an exercise of having him back up an incline for 10 steps a day. (i have paperwork from her too) He is doing great. He had been hesitant to stop and not very cooperative riding before the chiropractor - my sister took him out today (the 29th) for a short ride and he minded very well. He does like to have a buddy so he stayed in the pasture with his mate to ride. He really needs someone that will put more miles on him and help build up his muscle and trim his FAT, he is a BIG boy!! I have a trainer that has worked with him recently too that is willing to help me show him and answer questions about him. He is currently at my parents house, behind my house, with a 27 year old gelding, before that he was with 3 miniature mares and before that he was with 3 geldings, he has always done great with the other horses. He does not eat grain, we were feeding a small amount of sweet feed with sand clear for sand in his belly. The sand cleared up but he got the runs and then gas colic from the feed. The vet says no grain or only safe horse grain if needed (they sell it at Tractor Supply, although I have not tested him with it). He does great and maintains his weight well on just hay/pasture and has not had the runs or gas colic issues since stopping the grain with sand clear


----------



## Tianimalz

Equilove said:


> Yep, selling him for $50. But he isn't broke to lead, and he's already covered a mare. He's also being kept in a tobacco barn from the looks of it. He's really not outrageously far from me. Maybe I should go see him! Haha. He is cute


If he has a decent head on his shoulders, he might make a good little trail horse. I guess that just shocked me a bit, I've been seeing thin and less than healthy horses for sale for under $200 all over (my recent was $170), never seen one that would be in otherwise good health for under $100 though, ****.


----------



## horseanimal11

You have to keep him forever, can't train him, and the old owner's gonna randomly show up sometimes. Other than that, it's all good. Oh, and he's 14 hands and 1,800 pounds.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1787880 - Butterfingers


----------



## Tianimalz

horseanimal11 said:


> You have to keep him forever, can't train him, and the old owner's gonna randomly show up sometimes. Other than that, it's all good. Oh, and he's 14 hands and 1,800 pounds.
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1787880 - Butterfingers


LOL, yeah I'm totally going to pay $500 to basically feed someone else's pasture pet.


----------



## PunksTank

Just had to post this one @[email protected] Really? They can't decide if it's a filly or a colt or how much the poor thing is to be sold for. Not to mention the skinny horses in the background. Cute little pony, I'd take him/her home in a heart beat if I could

Filly Colt/Mule

Young filly colt, less than one year old, needs to get out of jail. Bail is set at $2000 but will release for a 10% bail payment or extradition payment. Has not plead guilty to anything except being a colt. She refuses to acknowledge she is a mule. Looks like she will have a tendency to escape so either you will have to keep close reigns on her or wide open space for her desire to roam to be satisfied. Total bail is set at $200
Good luck sheriff.
Send your possi to pick her up today. 
479-471-1895


----------



## Misty'sGirl

How amazing are these photos, what a stunner... *sarcasm*
ALLAMBIE PARKS BENS LIL WARPAINT | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Tasmania - Hobart Region


----------



## GypsyRose

I love the "no tire kickers" part in any for sale ad, I am sorry, when looking at a horse to buy of course I am going to "kick the tires"! I am not going to someones house to buy a horse unless I take it for a test spin and kick the tires to make sure its a match for me!


----------



## HorseMom1025

I have to admit, I've been wondering what "no tire kickers" means. Does it mean that if I come out, I HAVE to buy the horse? What are their expectations?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I think by tire kickers, they are trying to weed out the people who are nit truly interested in buying a horse, but want to get out of the house and go do something. If I was selling an expensive horse, then yeah, come ride him a few times and see how you get along. If I'm selling a horse for a couple hundred bucks, and I put everything about him in the add, I don't have time for you to come out and ride him for two weeks to see if you fall in love. Either you like it or you don't. Bring a trailer and cash, and take him home. I'm not here to give you pony rides or your weekly lesson. JMO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I think by tire kickers, they are trying to weed out the people who are nit truly interested in buying a horse, but want to get out of the house and go do something. If I was selling an expensive horse, then yeah, come ride him a few times and see how you get along. If I'm selling a horse for a couple hundred bucks, and I put everything about him in the add, I don't have time for you to come out and ride him for two weeks to see if you fall in love. Either you like it or you don't. Bring a trailer and cash, and take him home. I'm not here to give you pony rides or your weekly lesson. JMO
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah I was looking at a horse for sale for $1500 (which was a lot to me at the time) and I wanted to come back a second time to see the horse again (the first time I didn't get to ride him because the horseflies were bad and the owner wasn't there, someone else was showing me the horse) and the guy went nuts on me. I actually started a thread about it here I think... it was about this time last year.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

That's different, of course you want to ride the horse before you buy it. I am speaking of the ones who have no intention of purchasing a horse, and those who go look at ones outside thier budget knowing they can't afford it, but they go look anyways be aide its pretty and they want to ride it for a few minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

OutOfTheLoop said:


> That's different, of course you want to ride the horse before you buy it. I am speaking of the ones who have no intention of purchasing a horse, and those who go look at ones outside thier budget knowing they can't afford it, but they go look anyways be aide its pretty and they want to ride it for a few minutes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow... people do that? I guess since I've never really sold an expensive horse I've been lucky not to experience that... that's really weird.


----------



## WSArabians

loveisabug said:


> Real nice white pony
> This is a nice pony i bought for my son wich hes only 1yr old so I realized jr not gonna be able to ride him until a couple years from now!! Pony is 10 yrs old an he completely white!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They is so smart to realize that. :? And the pony's feet! :-| ugh


 JUST realized your one year old son cant ride? I'm actually a little worried for that kid.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

Horse for sale

Not quite sure what's going on with it's leg.


----------



## ThePonyWrangler

Pretty sure this isn't a blue roan.
Stunning Hanoverian cross filly-video


----------



## Endiku

2 1/5 yr old filly

Selling a 2.5 yr old that is broke, The filly is a fair sale from Washington county,she is a AQHA papered.sire is Peptos doc athena,mare is Montes little gold,Email your # and i will get back to you.I am very motivated seller so any resonable offer will be considerd. 











this has to be one of the worst wasp waists I've seen in a while.


I have a Big 16'3 plus hand Quarter Gelding kid/ Beginner horse. We just use him trailrides and teach beginners how to ride.. He is a layed back horse, easy goin, no bad habits.. $500 or OBO http://gifboom.com/x/4d597b37

Call or txt 281-224-1242 Ronnie 












O_O I dont know how you could possibly find a saddle to fit this guy. Steep croup, butt high, and sway backed to boot! Poor thing.





This one isn't stupid, but I'd snatch her up in a second if I had the money! Her riders are doing a disservice to her but with some proper training, a mule with that temperment is worth its weight in gold. I'm glad they dont have her in a torture bit, either. Seems like a total sweetheart.

*Gorgeous Paint Bombproof Mule Anyone Can Ride - $4500*

Date: 2012-10-15, 2:37PM CDT
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

GORGEOUS PAINT 8 yr old 15.1 hands tall Mare Mule that is BOMBPROOF in every way. SHE IS SAFE, SOUND, and BROKE. There is nothing you can not do on this mule. She acts like a horse, she is not your typical mule. Even if you are not a mule person you will love this mule. She rides the very best, has been roped off of and used to work cattle, has carried a flag in parades and grand entries at rodeos, and is a pro pack mule. She has been on thousands of hunting trips. She has had a gun shot off her both on hunting trips. Will stand and not move when you shot off her or around her. She has packed deer, elk, and a bear out of the mountains. She will cross water, cross bridges, has been rode in every kind of terrain, she is sure footed, not at all tender footed, you can pop a bull whip standing up on her, can slide off behind her, crawl in under her, can open and close gates on her. She is a very pretty traveling mule, backs up great, has a great stop, all you have to do is say whoa, light in the mouth, we mainly ride her in a hackamore, she does not need a heavy bit to control her, has a smooth trot, short lopes, easy to get to trot and lope, you dont have to wear spurs, she can be rode bareback with just a halter, can catch her anywhere and when i say where i mean anywhere. She will meet you at the gate. Loves attention. Been used on thousands of trail rides and hunts all over the US. If you can sit on her you can ride her no matter your riding level or age. ANYONE CAN RIDE HER and ABSOLUTELY DO ANYTHING THEY WANT ON HER. You can ride her once a month a once a year and she is the same. She does not need a tune up or need to be warmed up. You can just get on her and go. Stands perfect to be saddled and mounted. She will let you use a mounting block, fence, or bucket to get on and off. She will stand perfectly still and let you clip her ear and bridle path. She is not ear shy or head shy. He will let you pick up all her feet, will stand tied still all day long without pawing or moving around, she will stand ground tied when out hunting off her, she stakes out great hobbled or on a line when over night camping, loads and hauls great. No health problems. 100% Sound. SHE DOES NOT HAVE ANY BAD HABITS OR QUIRKS. Does not buck, will not run off, will not kick, not buddy sour or barn sour, she will ride alone or in a group, loads and hauls great. She is not scarred of anything, will not spook at on the trail, she is use to hunting dogs making lots of noise and running up behind her. SHE IS A BEEN THERE DONE THAT ALL AROUND EXCELLENT MULE. She has a sweet willing to please personality and will do whatever is ask of her. You can look a long time and will not come close to finding another one like her. Price $4500 cash only

Video Link : 


















Look at this guy's legs  no wonder he has no buck! Too bad too...he's cute.



i have a 5 year old bay gelging very stout very nice no buck no bad habbits at all you can reach me at 832 535 0917 thanks $1000


----------



## Tracer

Just a quick comment on the 'trying horses that are to expensive' - I did that once. I called about a local horse, asked the lowest price they'd take, and said that it was still too much, but thanks anyway. And then the owner said 'why don't you come out and try him anyway?'. Never ended up riding him, turned out that he was a little bit lame in the front left leg and she hadn't known since her hubby had been the only rider in the past 6 months due to pregnancy, and even then he'd only gotten on the week before. It all comes down to whether or not the owner is a nice person IMO.


----------



## nvr2many

Found this one and it made me laugh....................

Joker is in excellent health, he is a 16 year old quarter horse gelding; he stands 14.3-15HH and weighs in at about 1050. He may be register able, we have a photo copy of his papers and but I have not yet called the AQHA to see if it is possible to replace his papers. If the copy that came with him is correct, he is a nicely bred ranch/family horse, no big names on his papers, but about five -- six generations back he boasts Doc Bar, King Fritz and Mr. San Peppy. He has the laid back attitude of a Doc Bar horse.
Joker is broke to ride, sort of. Joker has a tendency to ignore his rider; he walks right out and goes forward with little to effort. He does not stop, turn, slow down, or back up. He is quite skilled at yanking the bit from you and doing whatever the heck he wants! We have a picture of him riding down the trail with a tom thumb so I thought we'd try a curb bit. He is slightly better, but mostly just ignores you with his head higher. Joker will buck when he's had enough of being told what to do.
Currently Joker is suitable for an advance rider/trainer, but starts his training ASAP to soften him and open up his options for placement. He'll be an outstanding trail horse!




For more information on how to adopt please go to our website -   - Home


----------



## nvr2many

ShutUpJoe said:


> Anyone looking for a nice pertron cross?
> 
> pertron morgan cross 7 year old trail broke gelding 15.2 hands tall jet black in color very pretty horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR The blind riding the blind!
> 
> Hes kid safe if u put him in a round pen just keep reading u c y hes easy for farrier leading loading and catchin. 16 hands hes a blue merle and white color. 14 years old. Trail rides. Need EXPERIENCED horse owmer hes BLIND in both eyes and will never see *again. He would be great for a blind person who rides they can cope together*. only had him for a month was ematiated when i got him. he needs a clean pasture and run. do some research he isnt useless. GOOD home a must!! Price is almost free or trade for a young gaited horse or pony or western saddle. I dont have the rite place for him hes stall kept rite now. call/text8596638297 Hes voice camand knows walk on, step up, step down, woah, and easy down. I REPEAT EXPERINCED HORSE OWNER and HES BLIND and i will keep him if the rite home never shows up. or trade for gaited mule?


OMG!! I am crying over here!!!


----------



## Maple

nvr2many said:


> OMG!! I am crying over here!!!


 
At the risk of everybbody thinkin I've lost my marbles...

I used to lease a blind horse who for years was comfortably ridden by a blind man. Apparently they had an amazing relationship, never had any problems and nobody would have known that one, or indeed both were completely blind.


----------



## DancingArabian

Maple said:


> At the risk of everybbody thinkin I've lost my marbles...
> 
> I used to lease a blind horse who for years was comfortably ridden by a blind man. Apparently they had an amazing relationship, never had any problems and nobody would have known that one, or indeed both were completely blind.


How and where did they ride?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Maple said:


> At the risk of everybbody thinkin I've lost my marbles...
> 
> I used to lease a blind horse who for years was comfortably ridden by a blind man. Apparently they had an amazing relationship, never had any problems and nobody would have known that one, or indeed both were completely blind.


Oh man, you just messed that up for me, hehehehehe.


----------



## WSArabians

12 years old, 14.6hh, broke but hasnt had alot of work and all for the bargain price of $5000.
Oui....

Purebred Arabian Mare - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## Endiku

nvr2Many-  that video was just flat out scary to watch. I was just waiting for him to go into a tantrum. What are they thinking, riding a GREEN horse in a tomb thumb/curb yanking him around? He obviously has clue what they want from him. Too bad too, he's rather cute.


hey look, horse man boobs!
*verything lamp/horses/saddel - $100 (waller,tx)*

Date: 2012-10-16, 4:36PM CDT
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



15.2 reg 3yr old stared stallion sorrel out of cool aid kid he is a big boy and wil get bigger easy to handel tx/call for more info and pictuers also have new billy cook 14, barrel saddel 
and a lamp for sale that will have baby any day 936 230 7120 if u do not like big horses do not email nor call thanks 

will..trade......... 





























Location: waller,tx
 

hey great, a 18 month old stud colt with a severely clubbed foot and has been ridden already.



Handsome 18 month old sorrel stud colt needs a home. He is puppy dog gentle, has been raised with and worked with by kids. He has been started working under saddle and has been being ridden bareback for the last month or so and does great! Very well mannered and eager to please. He has papers but his mother's owner wants to see where he will be living before papers are handed over. Please contact Chalan @ 281-733-4087 for more information on him. 
























Location: Sugar Land


----------



## nvr2many

I was waiting for the tantrum also!!!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Here's a good one...talk about founder huh??

Popeye is one character. He makes a great lawn mower-honestly he eats ANYTHING green. He's 12.1 hand and nearly 800 pounds. Yup I heard you gasp but we've tried for 2+ years to get the weight off and well suffice it to say he's just a rolly-polly boy. Don't even say "put a muzzle on him" nope he gets it off in 5 minutes. "Put it on with a halter" nope manages to get that off to under 10 minutes. This boy LOVES to eat and he's good at it. He's a beautiful boy 

He's fully broke to ride English, not for a beginner b/c he's a more forward moving pony, EASY, EASY, EASY keeper. Yes, and easy keeper. He's 20+ but you would not know it. At our farm he's out in a herd with 17 hand horses and my big warmblood stallion and he just about rules the roost. Pushes the Stallion around. Smart and loving at the same time he's a source of comic relief. He's had this last yearoff simply b/c my lesson and therapy kids have outgrown him. There is NOTHING wrong with him! He will need a tune up. 

Great in a pasture, does NOT test fencing, in a stall, for vet, self loads in a trailer, bathes, farrier, worming shots, you name it. He will wear a winter blanket but does not really like it-we think he's part Icelandic really we do, with his wild mane/gorgeous big tail, how he moves and his winter coat. Anyway, he's a super dude and has plenty more to give. As I said he rides forward, can be a PONY, has not bucked on us or anything, and we would like to see him go to a home that will use his talents-like eating! He jumps, just little jumps, we were told when we bought him but I have not jumped him. ONLY a great home, no big lesson programs-he's done that at his last place and has the marks to prove it sadly, and a permanent home. I keep track of my horses. He's in no danger here just hanging out at horse club Med and having the time of his life. 

You're more than welcome to make him your lawn ornament! Reasonably negotiable on the price. The white horse in the background of the photo is 17.2 hands. Popeye intimidates this horse too. Please email with any questions or to set up a time to see him. He's worth the short drive down here. We do have other horses for sale, offer lessons, training and more. Just ask we are more than happy to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaithCat

*Free Apples for horses (Pecos and boulder turnpike)*

Date: 2012-10-16, 4:31PM MDT
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]



Free Apples all you can get.
For your horse.
Come and get them...... call ****

Location: Pecos and boulder turnpike
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3343900071






Just a horse-related Craigslist ad I came across. Is it just me or does it seem alittle like an evil ploy?? :/


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Somebody kill me now!


----------



## waresbear

Oh MY MY MY!!!!!


----------



## doubleopi

FaithCat said:


> *Free Apples for horses (Pecos and boulder turnpike)*
> 
> Date: 2012-10-16, 4:31PM MDT
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> 
> 
> Free Apples all you can get.
> For your horse.
> Come and get them...... call ****
> 
> Location: Pecos and boulder turnpike
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> PostingID: 3343900071
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a horse-related Craigslist ad I came across. Is it just me or does it seem alittle like an evil ploy?? :/


My parents have apple and pear trees and never use the fruit. They would be more than willing to have somebody come take the fruit so it doesn't rot...Course, they don't post ads on Craigslist.


----------



## barrelbeginner

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Somebody kill me now!



Oh this poor girls gonna have some problems:/


----------



## Maple

DancingArabian said:


> How and where did they ride?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The rode in both indoor and outdoor arenas and also comfortably went out on easy trails, obviously with a lead horse but never any issues. The horse had also previously shown in peruvian paso classes, although I can't tell you if the blind man was involved in it or not - I did see photos of a man riding him, but can't say if it was the same person - this is going back about 15 years, my early teenage years are quite foggy at this stage :lol:

I used to take the horse trailriding often during the summer, never had any issues, bar one time he hit a patch of mud on a small hill and we slipped - entirely my fault, I should have been going slower.


----------



## WSArabians

Well, I hope someone can go save that poor filly before she is completely destroyed. Her back pasterns already look like they are suffering. A 10 month old in a shank bit?! 
What is this world coming too? :-(


----------



## Tianimalz

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Somebody kill me now!


Poor thing probably has already had her useful life destroyed in the long run, that's just horrible.


----------



## WSArabians

Anyone knoe where that ad for that 10 month old was posted?


----------



## rbarlo32

^^^ That poor filly would take her in a heart beat if she wasn't across an ocean.

American Saddle Horse, no papers, gaited 7 years old gelding, 15.2 hands, good health and hooves been trimmed. Beautiful horse, fast walker and fast runner, smooth troth, smoother gallop, well broke and has been on trials. He stays for farrier, tied, and loads, sweet big baby, never kicks, bites or rears. He has a great potential to be showing horse, just look the pictures. This horse is NOT for the beginner rider. $450 OBO only to good home.

*What is trothing????*


----------



## rbarlo32

BROWN VERY SMOOTH RIDE BEEN TRAIL RODE EVERY WHERE NO-TEXES ORE-MAILS CAN SEND PICTURES BY PHONE ON REQUIEST

he turns 3 in april.. he is green broke and stands 14h right now... he is a stallion but does not act or know anything.. he is pastured by his self... he is way to little for me iam willing to trade him for a 15h or bigger horse.. or a roundpen... im also interested in colts or phillys it dont matter as long as they grow to be bigger then 15h.... i dont want a grown horse that has bad habbits... you can teach this colt anything he will thrive in all.... pls give me a call at ***-***-**** if you are interested im willing to trade so what you got


4year old mare been road every were nice handle no buck no rare fourteen year old boy been ridin her come ride her anytime goes any were u point her head stands 14.1 weigh about 750

Welch pony,4 years,great with kids,and loves attention!
*What is a Welch pony? Must be a new breed I have never heard of.*

Seriously though how hard is it to spell or at least use a spell checker and this is coming from a dyslexic?


----------



## GypsyRose

Flashy AMHR Miniature Horse Mare

If this mare is too refined for her program, I am wondering what the rest of the herd looks like?


----------



## DimSum

GypsyRose said:


> Flashy AMHR Miniature Horse Mare
> 
> If this mare is too refined for her program, I am wondering what the rest of the herd looks like?


----------



## Regula

Well, at least he's not in it for the money. But maybe start with the horse's gender and age before you want to come to my farm??

I am giving away my horse to good home. - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

GypsyRose said:


> Flashy AMHR Miniature Horse Mare
> 
> If this mare is too refined for her program, I am wondering what the rest of the herd looks like?


Fat or pregnant? I say pregnant!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

Regula said:


> Well, at least he's not in it for the money. But maybe start with the horse's gender and age before you want to come to my farm??
> 
> I am giving away my horse to good home. - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Aww I wish I lived anywhere near there I love Canadian horses <3


----------



## Endiku

That ad for the 10 month old is disgusting. It makes me wonder if theres any hope for people anymore...

I can sort of, kind of, MAAAAYBE understand a horse newbie thinking its ok to start a 2 year old because they're starting to look 'all grown up.' But a ten month old?! They LOOK like babies, they ACT like babies, they ARE babies. How could you justify making something that young work?


----------



## verona1016

WSArabians said:


> Anyone knoe where that ad for that 10 month old was posted?


It was already posted in this thread back in April and doesn't appear to be online anymore


----------



## WSArabians

verona1016 said:


> It was already posted in this thread back in April and doesn't appear to be online anymore



I did hear it was quite old. Hopefully she got out of there.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

WSArabians said:


> Anyone knoe where that ad for that 10 month old was posted?


Well they better be hoping that I don't see the original ad! I'd e-mail them and tell them what they're doing is TERRIBLE for that poor baby...Poor thing will be unsound by 3 if they keep riding her....

Anyways I got it from this site--

Die a slow, horrible death


----------



## WSArabians

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Well they better be hoping that I don't see the original ad! I'd e-mail them and tell them what they're doing is TERRIBLE for that poor baby...Poor thing will be unsound by 3 if they keep riding her....
> 
> Anyways I got it from this site--
> 
> Die a slow, horrible death


As would I! Phone call, actually. Interesting site. Almost like Fugly. Yes, I am a fan. LOL


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

WSArabians said:


> As would I! Phone call, actually. Interesting site. Almost like Fugly. Yes, I am a fan. LOL


Hey her number is on the ad! But since its old, I think, it wouldn't be my place to call her and tell her how she 'ruins' her horses.


----------



## WSArabians

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Hey her number is on the ad! But since its old, I think, it wouldn't be my place to call her and tell her how she 'ruins' her horses.


No, I'm sure this filly is no longer with her. someone had forwarded to the local SPCA from a comment on that website.


----------



## Customcanines

Just saw this one. Can't figure out how someone added the last bi/ LOL

Jack is our grey roan persian/halflinger cross.
He is at the young age of 11 and stands at 14.2hands built like a tank.
this is a great horse. will neck rein, lope, canter, trot and walk a day.
short, stocky and stout. Ride single, double or triple. 
he was born/trained by the amish where they broke him to ride, drive single or double and to work in the field.
They sold him at the younf age of 4 to a carriage service in New Orleans, who trained him to not be spooked with loud noises or big crowds.
used him in festivals, parades, weddings, and such.
Then used for a lesson horse for the young ones at a barn in Mississippi for 2yrs and would still be using him but cound not aford the lease anymore.
Then was moved back to ky. where has been rode on serveral trails & roads. saddkes and briddles, catches, great with ferrier and loads. 
No lumps, bumps, bruises or bad bones. 
we have priced him for a quick sale.

BUYERS BEWARE! I FEEL THAT THE ABOVE IS NOTHING BUT A **** LIE AND A SCAM. The horse isn't broke. In fact he won't even stand still with someone on the ground holding him. He wants to take off before a rider is even in the saddle. He has a severe breathing disorder and a bad right front foot. He doesn't even want to be caught in the stall. He is afraid of whatever is outside. The only lesson this horse could give is how to wind up in the emergency room. He may have been 11 years old 15 years ago, but not today. He is being kept at a place that looks like the town dump and the surroundings depict the quality of the horse. STAY AWAY FROM HIM. I don't think the owner would know the truth if it hit him upside the head. 


Location: Oakland KY


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Not an ad, but...that poor foal :-( :

The Equestrian Shrew


----------



## DancingArabian

Must be the persian in him. I love cats but they're crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Custom, they probably copied and pasted the orginial.ad. Just weird because they make no reference towards actually knowing the horse or owner. hhmm....


----------



## WSArabians

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Not an ad, but...that poor foal :-( :
> 
> The Equestrian Shrew


What do you even say? Sheesh....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

My head started to hurt when I read this ad.
Little guy

Aloe is 5 months he is a quarter/ Arabian his dad is a Pierre bread Gyptian Arabian. Who is a dancing horse. the dad stands at 15hh. The mom is a quarter horse she is about 15.3hh big but big chest . She comes from race blood lines just dont have her paper,s. Aloe is about 13hh already he is going to be tall. He has nice body structure has Quarter Horse built and Arabian head and legs. Aloe can be ponyed around cars quads anything. You can tie him up pik up his feet wash him. He lets u do what ever you want. He is a funny little colt he loves his ball and toys. He is kinda lazy sometimes he has his mom,s personality real layed back colt should be easy to brake when older. Now aloe is still a colt has not droped his nuts yet so leave him as a stud to breed or get him gilded. He has not been put in a trailer yet but should be easy. I am asking 300$ for him . I dont have to sell him but I dont really need more horses I already have 3big ones + one is pregnant again. Witch I will sell it to when old enough. please call 434 409 71 89 ask for ash and note that if THIS COLT WILL GO TO A GOOD HOME!!! No TRADER,S OR MEAT BUYS I WILL SEE HE IS TAKEN CARE OF DONT WAST MY TIME IF U ARE. and if you cant keep him later in the future I WILL TAKE HIM BACK FOR WHAT I PAYED OR MAKe A DEAL ON SOMTHING. I WANT HIM GOING TO A GOOD HOME please 


Cute little guy. Almost makes me wish I had time to take him on.


----------



## DimSum

Words fail me...
2yr old Arabian Cross URGENT!!

Rango is a wonderful 2 yr old gelding who unfortunately do to breeder error he is unrideable, according to chiropractor may be suitable to pull a cart. He would be a wonderful pasture Pal. Keep in mind he is a rescue horse, he still needs more weight put on him. He is a big lover my daughter taught him to give kisses when you make the kissie noise. He comes running to you when you whistle for him. He always greets you when you go outside or if your getting home and he sees you. I want him to go to a great home where I know he will be loved and taken care of. 
I have had several People ask : What Do I Mean Breeder Error,Whats Wrong With Him?? 
Rango's Mom Never should have been Bred, She also has Deformities. Rangos Shoulders are set back to far and his Tail sits a little lower than is should. He has no pain or visable deformities,Other than the Tail being set to low. He is Beautiful!! He has gained weight since the pictures. I am getting VERY Low on Hay!! PLEASE SOMEONE Take Him in. If there is Hay Left When You buy him I will Sell the Hay for $4.00 a bale.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

To the other foal being ridden- I think I just thew up in my mouth...How could somebody do that? Because it looks cute???? I'd LOVE to meet those girls and their parents. 

To the 2 year old- I wish I could help that poor guy, I can't believe the breeder wanted to breed his deformed mare.


Whats this world coming to?...


----------



## Ellieandrose

... I've read it three times now, I'm still confused. :?


----------



## barrelbeginner

^^ scam??


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Sorry to rain on their parade, but she looks absolutely nothing like a friesian, red fox or otherwise.


----------



## DimSum

Well, there are chestnut Friesian horses but they are rare as the registry doesn't recognize the color and actively discourages breeding to those lines that carry the red gene.

Renoir










and that mare ain't even close!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I know about the "red fox" (chestnut) coloring in friesians.  Was saying that that mare looks absolutely nothing like a friesian, regardless of her color.


----------



## DimSum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I know about the "red fox" (chestnut) coloring in friesians.  Was saying that that mare looks absolutely nothing like a friesian, regardless of her color.


:lol: sorry, when I first posted that I cut my own comment off the bottom of the post and edited it back in...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Is okay. It's a forum. Misunderstandings are bound to happen. Wasn't upset or offended...just clarifying what I meant.


----------



## DimSum

No problem, it's all good


----------



## Tianimalz

Am I the only one who noticed the link was to Howrse.com for "more info see here" LOL :rofl:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is what comes up when you type in the link provided in that ad (yes, I'm that bored):
Howrse

Looks like she's trying to prove that red fox friesians are real...all it does is prove that her mare isn't one.


----------



## WSArabians

DimSum said:


> Words fail me...
> 2yr old Arabian Cross URGENT!!
> 
> Rango is a wonderful 2 yr old gelding who unfortunately do to breeder error he is unrideable, according to chiropractor may be suitable to pull a cart. He would be a wonderful pasture Pal. Keep in mind he is a rescue horse, he still needs more weight put on him. He is a big lover my daughter taught him to give kisses when you make the kissie noise. He comes running to you when you whistle for him. He always greets you when you go outside or if your getting home and he sees you. I want him to go to a great home where I know he will be loved and taken care of.
> I have had several People ask : What Do I Mean Breeder Error,Whats Wrong With Him??
> Rango's Mom Never should have been Bred, She also has Deformities. Rangos Shoulders are set back to far and his Tail sits a little lower than is should. He has no pain or visable deformities,Other than the Tail being set to low. He is Beautiful!! He has gained weight since the pictures. I am getting VERY Low on Hay!! PLEASE SOMEONE Take Him in. If there is Hay Left When You buy him I will Sell the Hay for $4.00 a bale.


I don't see hoe someone can look at him in that state and declare him to ever be unridable. Let him fill out and grow, for Gods sake. I've seen QH's with a lower tail set being rode - that is ridiculous. 
Cross posting this to ABN - hopefully he finds a home.


----------



## Ponies

Another yearling being sat upon. -.- 
1 YEAR OLD BEAUTIFUL PALOMINO PAINT FILLY FOR SALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> I don't see hoe someone can look at him in that state and declare him to ever be unridable. Let him fill out and grow, for Gods sake. I've seen QH's with a lower tail set being rode - that is ridiculous.
> Cross posting this to ABN - hopefully he finds a home.


See now that was my thought as well. He's just a baby.


----------



## GypsyRose

but if you look at him close, I would say there is a problem with his shoulders and withers.


----------



## DimSum

GypsyRose said:


> but if you look at him close, I would say there is a problem with his shoulders and withers.


Oh sure, no doubt he has conformational faults but I guess I'd take more of a wait and see approach. I don't have facility for him but I've forwarded the info around in hopes someone does.


----------



## WSArabians

GypsyRose said:


> but if you look at him close, I would say there is a problem with his shoulders and withers.



Granted he doesn't have the best conformation, and his little.roach back is making everything worse. You can't really tell anything about his shoulders with his head on the ground. 
BUT...He is also a mal-mournished, under muscled two year old going through the ugliest, most awkward growth spurts that Arabians go through. 
Completely condeming him at this point is a little unfair to his future possibilites. I'm.sure he could be even just be a walk/trot leadline pony for kids.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I didnt think his was dumb.. more of.. AWHHH!!!! lol


----------



## barrelbeginner

wth?!?


Date: 2012-09-20, 5:35PM MDT
Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

A great tool for correcting behavior problems like cribbing, windsucking, kicing, stricking, wood chewing, stall or confinement vices, weaving, stall kicing and many more bad habits in horse. I used this on a couples of my horses and it worked great. I no longer have horses so I am offering it for sale. It may also work on dogs. Please call Don at XXXXXXXXXX. Please no text messages. 











i DID some research.. this thing is like a dog SHOCK collar? why would you shock a horse? IMO bad idea

Does it really work??


----------



## GypsyRose

I knew someone who had a horse that pawed when tied, if she was standing near it to correct the behavior it didn't paw but as soon as she disappeared it would start digging holes. She used one and could use it out of sight of the horse so the horse associated the punishment with the action not with her, and it broke the habit. I personally wouldn't use one but I have seen it work.


----------



## caljane

Hate so say it, but my neighbors used a dog collar on their horse. It kept jumping the cattle guard into my place, so they sat and waited for him to get close, then zapped him. It worked, he stayed away from the cattle guard for several month. Not saying that this tool should be used commonly, but it sure has its uses! Every horse training tool can turn into a bad tool in the worng hands - just think of how a whip can be used "good" and "bad".


----------



## WSArabians

Meat Market Mare - $100 (South Salem)

Date: 2012-10-19, 3:49PM EDT
Reply to this post*[email protected]
[Errors when replying to ads?
]
Bring 100.00 and a trailer and this mare is yours. I don't care what you do with her. Please reply via Craigslist. She is approx. 850 lb. arabian.
Location: South Salem

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interestsPostingID: 3350647184*



Wow.... What do you even say to that? :-(


----------



## barrelbeginner

Bad owner^^ thats what I'd say:/


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

WSArabians said:


> Meat Market Mare - $100 (South Salem)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-19, 3:49PM EDT
> Reply to this post*[email protected]
> [Errors when replying to ads?
> ]
> Bring 100.00 and a trailer and this mare is yours. I don't care what you do with her. Please reply via Craigslist. She is approx. 850 lb. arabian.
> Location: South Salem
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interestsPostingID: 3350647184*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... What do you even say to that? :-(


Hmm...Maybe you should go there, bring $100 with the trailer, and tell the owner that your going to send the horse to slaughter since she doesn't care.

If she cares then good, if she doesn't tell her that shes a terrible owner. 

At least, that's what I would do. :/


----------



## WSArabians

If I lived in Ohio...


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

WSArabians said:


> If I lived in Ohio...


Road trip!


----------



## Ponies

Thats pretty close to me. 
See, now id actually go and pick her up but I don't think my parents would allow it. :/


----------



## barrelbeginner

That's how it would be for me as well IF that mare was near..


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> Meat Market Mare - $100 (South Salem)
> 
> Date: 2012-10-19, 3:49PM EDT
> Reply to this post*[email protected]
> [Errors when replying to ads?
> ]
> Bring 100.00 and a trailer and this mare is yours. I don't care what you do with her. Please reply via Craigslist. She is approx. 850 lb. arabian.
> Location: South Salem
> 
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interestsPostingID: 3350647184*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.... What do you even say to that? :-(


Sigh...not much. We currently board our horses but will be putting up the barn next spring and bringing them home. I want two other horses at the house just so I can take one of the riding horses off the property without the other loosing his mind. Told the spouse I wanted to find a couple of arabs that need a good home just because I love the breed and there seem to be a lot of them that are pasture ornament material around here :-(


----------



## loveisabug

AQHA SACRIFICE: UNPLANNED EXPENSE
"My unplanned surgery becomes your benefit! Must sacrifice finely bred AQHA sweetheart mare. This 7 yr, 15'1" Grullo mare is a true people person. Proven excellent brood mare having thrown 3 fine get. Additionally, she's trained western pleasure and gentle for any age. Rides bareback too. Her pedigree includes AQHA HALL OF FAME GREATS to mention some: Beduino, Poco Bueno, Traveler, Three Bars, and King. Will let go for $2,500 --OBO. She is currently in foal to ALFREDOS CHICK and due the first part of March."




That has to be a record for like tallest horse ever! :lol:


----------



## blue eyed pony

^ not to mention, GREY not grullo. how dumb can you get?!


----------



## barrelbeginner

She's pretty though> Ill give her that LOL


----------



## verona1016

barrelbeginner said:


> wth?!?
> 
> 
> Date: 2012-09-20, 5:35PM MDT
> Reply to this post [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
> 
> A great tool for correcting behavior problems like cribbing, windsucking, kicing, stricking, wood chewing, stall or confinement vices, weaving, stall kicing and many more bad habits in horse. I used this on a couples of my horses and it worked great. I no longer have horses so I am offering it for sale. It may also work on dogs. Please call Don at XXXXXXXXXX. Please no text messages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i DID some research.. this thing is like a dog SHOCK collar? why would you shock a horse? IMO bad idea
> 
> Does it really work??


As much as I'd love something really effective to discourage my horse from cribbing, I've heard too many stories of those malfunctioning and shocking the horse continuously, with the horse being uncatchable until the battery wore out


----------



## Oxer

^ my trainer used one of these on a mare that we had in on consignment. She would crib her stall guard over and over and over... trouble is, the electric shock collar didn't even work. She'd crib, it would shock her, and she'd go right back in to crib some more. It's not enough of a shock for them to stop cribbing permanently.


----------



## PunksTank

Alot of times cribbing starts as a form of self medication, it works like a pain reliever, like humans getting lightly stoned, it then becomes an addiction. Not for every horse, but often this is the case. If a horse cribs my first response would be to rule out every medical issue, not buy a shock collar. Once it's an addiction even pain may not be enough to break it. It may be relieving more pain than it's causing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

Using a shock collar or any other "training tool" to make a horse quit cribbing is just unhumane. Cribbing can not be "healed" and shocking or beating a horse will not break the habit. It can be surpressed (cribbing collar, surgery, an environment without any place to crib on), but not stopped by training. Pawing and such things - different story. I am not all against the shock collar, I don't believe in the "broke and shocked the horse for hours"-story, however, it is a very strong tool in the wrong hands.


----------



## sjames86

Ride and drive YEARLING anyone?

Rosie, Riding Filly - Horse for sale Durham Dragon Driving


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not a horse, but horse-related. We call this the "Tucson Speschal"!

horse trailer

good trailer to haul horses or goats, good tires , no title only a bill of sale asking 275 obo may trade for roping saddle or guns of equal value contact me at 520-282-9176


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

*Lol*



Indyhorse said:


> what is a face net?


I think they mean like a fly mask.
These are great!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

JackofDiamonds said:


> Haha some funny ones ive come across!!
> 
> "STANDARD BREAD 6YEAR OLD - $700
> This is a six year old standard bread he is a stud but well mannard he's about 16hand's he has not been fooled with a hole lot he will go wherever you want him to he is a good horse though he doesn't want to stay in gait he like's to trot if somone had the time to mess with him he will be a fast hourse $700o.b.o text XXX XXX XXXX or call XXX XXX XXXX I can text or email pic's
> 
> hmm what a shame, i was actually looking for wholegrain.... Now tell me why would a standard _bred _like to trot? hehe
> 
> I have a 4 year old buckskin. fully broke. chestnut colored. 0000000000. ask for jeannie. asking $800. dont have tack or the time to ride her. she loads an unloads fine. you can swim her also. she does pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> hmm buckskin but shes chestnut coloured!! yeah....Yes, that's right. If she loads, unloads, and swims she does "just about everything." Nevermind actual riding.


Thats Amazing!!! :rofl:


----------



## loveisabug

This is a stupid reason to get rid of him. If I got rid of every horse that ever unseated me, (all of my horses), for that reason I would have...hm...no horses. I wonder how many they've gone through. C'mon people really. 

Big Handsome MULE
"Gelding John mule for sale. Approx 16 years old 15.3h. Handsome mule. I got him in the end of june. He hadn't been ridden in 8 years, no one had trimmed his feet, or messed with him, only time he was messed with was when the vet was out to float his teeth 2 years ago. Not sure of his story, but the previous owner said he was abused from the people they got him from. I got him home and started riding and packing him. I have had no issues what so ever with him until this past weekend. I have probably put over 150 miles on him in 3 months and he has never bucked, reared, took off or did anything to try and hurt me or unseat me. Under saddle he is very willing and brave, crosses water, I've ridden him along and packed him in a pack string. He neck reins and rides in a hackamore. On the ground he is kinda timid, a little spooky, and doesn't like his back feet messed with. I trim his front feet with no problems and ride him in boots or barefoot. Ok, no the bad news is, this past weekend my boyfriend rode him.for about 3 hours and had no issues, they went to put an empty beer can back on the saddle bags and the mule spooked, bolted, he bailed off and the mule ran all the way home, about a mile home. So, he has to go. We need dependable trail mounts because our friends and family ride with us. He might never do it again, I've drank many a beer on him and never had an issue, but he might and i can't risk the liability. So, $1000 obo or trade for hay/guns/nice saddle etc. He's a nice mule, easy to pack and pony. He's not for a beginner, unless you just want to use him as a companion or pasture protector. He's quiet for a mule and easy keeper and trailer loads well, crosses water, fine with atvs and traffic. 
Need him gone asap so interested in all offers, money being first preference. "


----------



## Ponies

And drinking beer horseback..? Very responsible.


----------



## loveisabug

Ponies said:


> And drinking beer horseback..? Very responsible.


Probably why he bolted. Was sick of drunk fools riding him.


----------



## Ponies

^ lol. Id be. 

Found this randomly. Shes so pretty. 
Large Palomino Paint Jumper/Eventer Pony


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This makes me sick.

2 horses for sale

However, the response was spot-on.

re: 2 horses for sale in mohave valley


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Wow thosr horses are way to skinny to be rideablr or priced that high poot things. Cant sre how people can look outside see that and be ok.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This makes me sick.
> 
> 2 horses for sale
> 
> However, the response was spot-on.
> 
> re: 2 horses for sale in mohave valley


Good lord... This should be an SPCA case...


----------



## WSArabians

Ponies said:


> And drinking beer horseback..? Very responsible.



I've drank beer on horseback.lots, never had a problem.


----------



## GypsyRose

Reminds me of a time I drove past a country bar and saw 2 horses tied to the rail out front. Went by again an hour later and 2 very drunk riders were trying to mount the horses. All I can say is the horses had a lot of patience! Would have liked to hung around and follow them home just to see how many times they fell off!


----------



## fkcb1988

Lol! I like the color description.
Very light grey Trail horse! Almost white!


----------



## fkcb1988

I put this on another thread the other day. Love the spelling and all the question marks.
horses geilding


----------



## WSArabians

fkcb1988 said:


> I put this on another thread the other day. Love the spelling and all the question marks.
> horses geilding


Haha!! Looks like they really are mot sure about what their horse does!


----------



## PunksTank

fkcb1988 said:


> I put this on another thread the other day. Love the spelling and all the question marks.
> horses geilding



Reminds me of talking to those uppity girls who have to turn every sentence into a question? and elongating the last woooorrddd? Like they don't actually know what they're saaayyyyingg? Ya Know?!


----------



## WSArabians

PunksTank said:


> Reminds me of talking to those uppity girls who have to turn every sentence into a question? and elongating the last woooorrddd? Like they don't actually know what they're saaayyyyingg? Ya Know?!


Like, really!? I, like, totally get what you're saying?!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Im so confused?!? lol.. just go on with out me ill survive!?


----------



## EliRose

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1817145 - alkjf akdjflkjsdfa

Well then, that is a lovely pony you have there. DreamHorse, why you no delete?!


----------



## Wild Heart

EliRose said:


> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1817145 - alkjf akdjflkjsdfa
> 
> Well then, that is a lovely pony you have there. DreamHorse, why you no delete?!



That one is hilarious! Most likely a fake ad, but very funny. :lol:


----------



## fkcb1988

Ajklti weotj tfjklrw bgqrjkprd..... What you cant understand that?! Lol


----------



## DimSum

fkcb1988 said:


> Lol! I like the color description.
> Very light grey Trail horse! Almost white!


He is an attractive fellow though!


----------



## EliRose

fkcb1988 said:


> Ajklti weotj tfjklrw bgqrjkprd..... What you cant understand that?! Lol


I apologize for not knowing your lovely language!


----------



## Heinz57

Took me a few times to read this one to make any sense of it, still not sure if I've got it right.
broke horse for care lease


----------



## Misty'sGirl

^ She's stunning, I want her!


----------



## barrelbeginner

I understand it lol.. She is gorgeous.. SOmetimes what the owner said.. was a little off and confusing lol


----------



## hisangelonly

What do they mean no plans taking her back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

hisangelonly said:


> What do they mean no plans taking her back?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I take it as meaning they want someone to have all the responsibility but none of the ownership rights so they can take the mare back if they choose to. In two words...HECK NO would I agree to something like that. If they want that type of control, then keep the horse and do a conventional lease. Just IMO


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah that's crazy! I wouldn't pay for someone else's horse like that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

fkcb1988 said:


> Ajklti weotj tfjklrw bgqrjkprd..... What you cant understand that?! Lol


Oh I know that horse ! He's an up and coming Warmblood stallion. Goes every discipline you want, showing at 12' jumps but schools 14, gallops backwards, speaks 4 languages (human, dog, cow and pig) and trailers beautifully. He can even back the trailer up and you know how much of a pain that can be! He's currently enrolled in cooking school to make his next owners breakfast in bed. Also knows how to drive farm machinery - never bale hay again when you have this horse!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

You forgot the part about pooping gold and gem encrusted manure piles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

Saw this getting passed around on facebook. Oh sweet baby jeebus. I don't think this got posted on here yet, sorry if it has. 










Saddle Horse


----------



## Ponies

... wow.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Some people should not own horses. That poor kid and horse sheesh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

Wow. Who would have thought that a girth could become a breastplate.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This horse rides kids lol*Horse for sale - $800 (Pasadena,tx)*

Date: 2012-10-24, 4:50PM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] *
She is 7 years old and is a 1/4 mill. Is good to ride kids. *

Ella tiene 7 años y es 1/4 de milla y es buema para que los niños la monten.
Para mas informacion llamar a mario #281-827-5612


----------



## equinelyn

Holy moly that ponies needs a trim!!! His feet are so long!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Tracer said:


> Wow. Who would have thought that a girth could become a breastplate.


Oh, the creations we see in the horse world. I mean... Really?! 
*headdesk*


----------



## barrelbeginner

0_0..... poor pony.. the saddle one. thats just.. well.. wrong..


----------



## Saskia

The ad itself isn't bad, but one of the pictures has got to be one of the most unflattering shots...why would someone put that in a sales ad? 

7 year old green Quarab | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Gold Coast North - Willow Vale


----------



## amp23

Sashkia, this stallion's ad came up under the "You May Also Be Interested In..." under your link:

Palomino Quarab Stallion For Sale | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia South Burnett Area - Maidenwell

"He is green broken but has not been ridden in a while due to pregnancy"

I think they could have worded this a bit better...... lol


----------



## Emilyplustwo

This is truly an exceptional horse. Mocha is like a golden retriever in a horse suit. She is the sweetest, most loving horse I've ever seen. She stands almost 15 hands high, she's sleek, slender, graceful, healthy, beautiful. Up to date on shots. No health issues. She's about 7 years old. We rescued Mocha and her mom in 2006 when Mocha was barely a yearling. She has been broke to ride, but she hasn't had any training. She's eager to please and eager to follow you around and give hugs. I hate to lose her but I can't ride any more and I hate to see her wasted. She would make such a great horse for trail riding, pleasure, or just as your personal pet. 

I will make sure that Mocha's new home is a good one or she's not going. I love her to pieces, and I can't bear the thought of anyone ever mistreating this trusting, loving horse. If you think you'd like to meet her, please send me an email.

*Overall not too horrible, but what got me was the "golden retriever in a horse suit" and "eager to follow you around and give you hugs"... and this "broke" with no training mare was listed at $2,000 about a month ago! Now it's just $750 *


12 yr. old mare in foal, due march, with 7 month old filly by side. Mare would make great trail horse, or lesson horse, can be ridden by beginners. Filly and foal can be registered. I have stallion filly is by, may be for sale too. Mare has no injuries, rideable, very smooth to ride, just not into horses anymore, 3 yr. old palomino gelding not broke, registered QH. $500, out of appendix mare. May partial trade for 2 horse trailer with LQ.
PLEASE STOP ASKING FOR PICTURES, THIS MEANS YOU ARE WINDOW SHOPPING! IF YOU WANT TO SEE THEM MAKE AN APPOINTMENT TO COME SEE THEM. SERIOUS BUYERS PLEASE! THESE HORSES ARE NOT JUNK, TOP BLOODLINES, TOP QUALITY HORSES. 

*Stop asking for pictures??? SMH*


maggie is a sweet 10yr old paint pony that is about 4ft tall she does ride smaller children fine if she's in her pen because she is barn sour but will probably ride fine with other horses she would probably be best suited for a companion horse must go to someone that is going to love her as much as we do we wouldnt be selling her but we dont have time to spend with her she does good with other horses, goats, cats, dogs, etc. please email me if your interested if you would like to come see her you can come on the weekends price is firm to ensure she goes to a good home 

*Oh thank goodness she rides the smaller children just fine. That is always my first question! And 4 ft tall... excellent *


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Double Submit Accident sorry


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

*Awesome ponyzzz*

I came across this....



> Entitled: AWESOME PONYZZZ
> i take care of me cowz and horzez well. they like me cusin. i work for goverment agency and cowzz.


Awesome Ponyzzz

I'm sorry.... w-w-what now?


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Lemon/Palameno Paint Quarter Horse for Sale

Darn, I was lookin' for grape!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I came across this....
> 
> 
> Awesome Ponyzzz
> 
> I'm sorry.... w-w-what now?


I think it may be someone's stupid attempt at a joke. Did you see the name of the owner/farm? "Rednex Farms"? Sounds like they're trying to make fun of people who put stupid stuff like that in their ads.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I get that this person's first language may or may not be English (something about some of the syntax and grammar suggests a native Spanish speaker), however there's these two wonderful things called "spell check" and "proof-reading." Wish I could go get this little guy, just to get him out of the situation.

Horse


Aloe is 5 months he is a quarter/ Arabian his dad is a Pierre bread Gyptian Arabian. Who is a dancing horse. the dad stands at 15hh. The mom is a quarter horse she is about 15.3hh big but big chest . She comes from race blood lines just dont have her paper,s. Aloe is about 13hh already he is going to be tall. He has nice body structure has Quarter Horse built and Arabian head and legs. Aloe can be ponyed around cars quads anything. You can tie him up pik up his feet wash him. He lets u do what ever you want. He is a funny little colt he loves his ball and toys. He is kinda lazy sometimes he has his mom,s personality real layed back colt should be easy to brake when older. Now aloe is still a colt has not droped his nuts yet so leave him as a stud to breed or get him gilded. He has not been put in a trailer yet but should be easy. I am asking 300$ for him . I dont have to sell him but I dont really need more horses I already have 3big ones + one is pregnant again. Witch I will sell it to when old enough. please call 434 409 71 89 ask for ash and note that if THIS COLT WILL GO TO A GOOD HOME!!! No TRADER,S OR MEAT BUYS I WILL SEE HE IS TAKEN CARE OF DONT WAST MY TIME IF U ARE. a

Yeah, because all the people with awesome, colorful, registered stallions check CL every day to see if there's anyone looking for their stud's services. *rolls eyes*
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/3364458991.html

Hi I'm seeking stud service from a AQHA/APHA/APPY stud papered prefered color is a must! I want a calm attitude stallion correct body structure. I would really love a nice head turner stud to cover my mare. Stout built athletic is a good trait to please email me with pictures videos even better i prefer west valley also let me know how much you charge.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Holy posty hind legs, Batman! I don't know if I've seen hind legs that straight...ever!  Poor guy. Definitely not stallion material.
AQHA Buckskin 4 year old stallion


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tracer said:


> Wow. Who would have thought that a girth could become a breastplate.


Not sure if you saw it or not, but there is nothing UNDER the horse (where the girth should go) holding the saddle on! They put the girth across the chest instead of under the belly, so there is literally NOTHING holding that saddle on. If that horse bolted, that little kid would be as good as dead.


----------



## Annanoel

PunksTank said:


> Reminds me of talking to those uppity girls who have to turn every sentence into a question? and elongating the last woooorrddd? Like they don't actually know what they're saaayyyyingg? Ya Know?!


 horses geilding

Both need a WET BLANKET?! What?! LOL. I don't know how much more special one ad could get...


----------



## Lins

^his legs are like toothpicks :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

Palomino AQHA anSmall horse

. . . What? "Small horse" lol, and she's too big for him!


----------



## Emilyplustwo

EliRose said:


> Palomino AQHA anSmall horse
> 
> . . . What? "Small horse" lol, and she's too big for him!


And on top of that $1,000 for that tiny pony?? Seems like a lot!


----------



## EliRose

Emilyplustwo said:


> And on top of that $1,000 for that tiny pony?? Seems like a lot!


It certainly does! O.O I was just checking the Missoula listings for a reading of how expensive horses are out there (moving there for school in two years, fingers crossed!), and I might just have to buy a horse out here instead and ship!

I also found this one . . . Again, what? Gelding walks to fast


----------



## Emilyplustwo

EliRose said:


> Palomino AQHA anSmall horse
> 
> . . . What? "Small horse" lol, and she's too big for him!





EliRose said:


> It certainly does! O.O I was just checking the Missoula listings for a reading of how expensive horses are out there (moving there for school in two years, fingers crossed!), and I might just have to buy a horse out here instead and ship!
> 
> I also found this one . . . Again, what? Gelding walks to fast


No kidding! But then again it's always where you look... craigslist isn't usually a thriving area for quality animals  There may be cheap, good horses, and these owners are just delusional as to pricing! (that's what it's like where I live)


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy posty hind legs, Batman! I don't know if I've seen hind legs that straight...ever!  Poor guy. Definitely not stallion material.
> AQHA Buckskin 4 year old stallion


Sounds like a good horse but man, if nuts ever needed to see a pair of nippers it is this guy.


----------



## Tracer

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not sure if you saw it or not, but there is nothing UNDER the horse (where the girth should go) holding the saddle on! They put the girth across the chest instead of under the belly, so there is literally NOTHING holding that saddle on. If that horse bolted, that little kid would be as good as dead.


Haha that was my point


----------



## Equilove

PRICE REDUCED!! Sweetheart TB Mare All-Rounder For Sale Or Trade!



> Magdalena (Maggie) is a gorgeous 15.2 hand unregistered Chestnut Thoroughbred Mare. This girl just turned 9 years old September, and is one of the best mares i have ever seen. She has some serious speed and a lot of personality. Total sweetheart of a mare with a huge heart to please! Once on a trail ride a shoe of hers slipped and she continued to ride for the next 4-5 miles without fussing one bit. That being said, she should only be trimmed not shoed. Amazing trail horse and road horse! Stands great for farrier, grooming, tacking up, rides great alone or in a group. On the trails she loves the water and will purposely use one of her front hooves to splash you with water but she does not like baths at the barn for some reason. This mare is a known hero in the Bowling Green area, when my wife was thrown from her horse next to a highway, Maggie instantly dug her hooves in and ran after the horse on a mile long chase down the middle of the road in mid-day traffic until we managed to round up the horse on a back road. You also have to ride this mare a certain way. You CANNOT kick or nudge her in ANYWAY or she will buck. She has extremely sensitive sides and it hurts her so keep your heels off her sides and there will be no problems. She is kiss trained, neck reins, and knows simple voice commands. Maggie rides in a HACKAMORE only! NO BITS! We have tried starting her on bit training and she does fine but will not stop she rides perfect in a hackamore. Rides English(she is a very talented jumper), Western(Been started on the barrel and pole pattern), and Australian. She LOVES being ridden bareback either in the field or on the trail or even the road, and can be ridden in the field with a halter and lead rope. Loves being hugged and rubbed on. Cherishes attention and really has an admiration for children but since we have never tried putting kids on her im not selling her as kid broke horse. Loves trail riding and does not spook at wildlife, water, etc. She does amazing on the road and doesnt mind cars or trucks or even motorcycles but she is still getting used to large vehicles like semis. NO TEST RIDES, we have nowhere where you can test ride her i'm sorry. She also has a mild knick on the back of her right front leg that has been healing for the past few weeks but thankfully it will not affect her soundness at all. Good FOREVER home is a must. This mare is worth 2500 on training alone. Wanting to trade for a running vehicle NOTHING ELSE.


So she will buck, is not able to be ridden in a bit, and you aren't allowed to test ride her. Oh brother.


----------



## WSArabians

Equilove said:


> PRICE REDUCED!! Sweetheart TB Mare All-Rounder For Sale Or Trade!
> 
> 
> 
> So she will buck, is not able to be ridden in a bit, and you aren't allowed to test ride her. Oh brother.


A problematic horse with more issues than a mouse stuck in a cobras cage and you cant test ride... Sign me up for this one! 
Hopefully she finds a home but....


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden

WSArabians said:


> Sounds like a good horse but man, if nuts ever needed to see a pair of nippers it is this guy.


MALE 3 YR OLD STUD MUSTANG

Get this one while you're at it.



> BROWN WITH BLACK MANE HE IS NOT BROKE HE WILL WALK ON LEASH HE IS GENTLE BUT DOES HAVE HIS MOMENTS "MR ATTITUDE" WE CALL HIM FLICKA HAS A HARNESS WE WERE TOLD HE HAS BEEN RODE BY AN EXPERIENCED RIDER LOOKING TO REHOME will take $175 OBO


He will walk on a leash? Yeah, poor thing is with some clueless people.


http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/grd/3331005941.html

This one too. Brilliant move including two pictures of this little boy rearing while tied, one of them while tied to a tree.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Oh that horse is a beauty.^^ the rearing one.. what a bad example to put up.. let alone encourage.. ugh.. soo dangerous..


----------



## WSArabians

Can someone.tell me where that lead rope is tied to in picture number four where he is rearing? Cause it looks like he is tied to the tree branch over his head...

Looks like he could be a quailty gelding with someone who knows how to train a horse.


----------



## OhBoy

It could just be a very unflattering angle (which I doubt) but this guy needs to be gelded asap. And the further I get into the ad the more I want to slap these people. There's just way too many things wrong here!
AQHA Chestnut Stallion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

OhBoy said:


> It could just be a very unflattering angle (which I doubt) but this guy needs to be gelded asap. And the further I get into the ad the more I want to slap these people. There's just way too many things wrong here!
> AQHA Chestnut Stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nice conformation??
:shock:
I don't know of any reiner breeders who would let that stallion within five miles of their mare.


----------



## Oxer

^ and he's registered... buuuuut his birth date is unknown?! no thanks.


----------



## OhBoy

Not to mention his zero accomplishments. And I'm no expert but that's the bayest looking chestnut I've ever seen. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Wow, I would kill to have my mare bred by this stallion, with those photos and all his achievements and bloodlines... *rolls eyes*

Expression of Interest Stallion for Stud by AI | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Hobart Region - Sorell Area


----------



## WSArabians

Misty'sGirl said:


> Wow, I would kill to have my mare bred by this stallion, with those photos and all his achievements and bloodlines... *rolls eyes*
> 
> Expression of Interest Stallion for Stud by AI | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Hobart Region - Sorell Area


He is purdy.
The reason why I love it when my mares foal a colt is because I can geld them. I wish more people saw the beauty in this technique.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think it may be someone's stupid attempt at a joke. Did you see the name of the owner/farm? "Rednex Farms"? Sounds like they're trying to make fun of people who put stupid stuff like that in their ads.


I thought so too XD just caught me off guard


----------



## Lwhisperer

Ok, couldn't resist posting this one. 
"Not halter broke but has been ridden once?" Really? REALLY??? I wonder how that ride went!

Dapple Gray Gelding


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Trixie, is a sweet little girl that stands 14 hands tall and is 3 yrs old, Nice little gentle mare that would make a great play day horse for a young person that knows how to ride. Only reason why I say experianced is because she is young. Other than that a small adult would fit her fine as well. She stands still to get on, goes into a trott when asked and into a canter. She's not spooky around dogs, cattle or traffic, doesn't buck, rear, nor bite, takes baths good, doesn't fight with her feet being picked up. Easy to catch, infact she'll catch you! Just a sweet little girl that would make someone very happy. She would make a great prospect for any youth events. Or just enjoy riding her on a trail ride. She's the perfect age to train to what you want her to be! You can ride her with a bit or a hackamore as you can see in these pics and videos. I have a few videos of Trixie, with Anthony playing around on her. Check them out! She'd make a wonderfull Christmas present for that special someone!





 




 




 




 




 
Asking $950.00, give us a call for more information or to come on out and ride her yourself. My name is Karen 1-409-750-1295 or Jim @ 1-254-625-2711.

Thanks for looking and happy trails!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Selling a appaloosa horse doesnt have papers $500 obo
Call or txt jose 832-290-9947


----------



## GypsyRose

First off Trixie...I only watched the first 2 videos and got scared, did you see the holes in the bridge? And the way if flexed under her weight? an accident waiting to happen! And the Appy? how bout you feed that poor horse! Or maybe tell us something about him so we have an educated guess as to whether or not we want to take a look at him!


----------



## maisie

> We have accumulated to many to train at once and need to sale the ones we wont use.


Hmm, happens to me too but only with dust bunnies and flea market acquisitions.

Trixie deserves an upgrade. From those videos, she must be a saint.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

Ok, not the very worst I have ever seen as far as the horses themselves, but what a selling point!

2 HORSES/2 free goats with purchase of horses - $1200 (Mint Hill)


----------



## maisie

> Ok, not the very worst I have ever seen as far as the horses themselves, but what a selling point!
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/dumbest-horse-sale-ads-65393/page486/#ixzz2AnC2iD3y


The 2 free goats, or the fact that "not trained" Candy can be ridden and parks out? :wink:


----------



## StarfireSparrow

Oh the goats. Because EVERYONE needs to get two free goats with every horse purchase. Though Candy having "no training" but knowing tricks and riding well is an interesting thought as well...


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This really makes me mad breeding a 3yr old and we don't need to see proof of it either

*3 yr old mare pregnant - $2500 (houston)*

Date: 2012-10-25, 10:53PM CDT
[email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 
call or text 832 5268965 habla espanol n english we bred her with are stud


----------



## barrelbeginner

ughh..^

and in the 3rd picture.. what is that on her nose 0_0


----------



## Tianimalz

I don't trust what they've done to that pinto, but she does look like a really nice little horse.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Lwhisperer said:


> Ok, couldn't resist posting this one.
> "Not halter broke but has been ridden once?" Really? REALLY??? I wonder how that ride went!
> 
> Dapple Gray Gelding


I'm going to guess and say... it went very quickly :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Gorgeous and cuddly Cremello stallion for sale - $3500 (Spokane)

Date: 2012-10-31, 2:24PM PDT


Want an easy stud to breed your mares? For Sale: Cremello Morgan stallion Baptiste Jay Cheyadow has lovely foals of size and color. Jay's foals also have lovely attitudes and conformation. I enjoy training them because they are so darn smart. I have one palomino three year old filly and she makes me smile daily with how much she likes learning.

This horse is for sale because we are downsizing breeding operation thanks to health so allowing this stallion to go to a breeding home with broodmares with retained breedings. Or we will geld him ourselves and keep him because he is so darn sweet and easy to handle even as a stud. Plus he is such a gorgeous horse he should keep having lovely foals so still trying to find him a breeding home.

The middle photos show some of Jay's foals as youngsters. The last photo shows Jay under saddle this week. I will be posting more photos of him riding on our web site to show he is broke for trail riding as well as having gorgeous foals.

He is 10 years old and 14.3H, but Jay has sizable foals because he comes from very large bloodlines. All of his siblings are 16H. Nice ground manners, loads and hauls, hugs people so beyond easy to catch, ties and stands, etc. Nice when breeding mares too and knows his job well.

He has mostly Foundation lines. See Jay's papers on our web site below.

I know everyone is short on cash so will trade for a smaller horse trailer or for something that does not eat. We can't use motorbikes but what else do you have? Send price, photos and location please.

I am easier to reach via email when I am outside working horses and why I advertise online so folks can email.


a stallion gorgeous and cuddly.knows his job very well.hmm i wonder why oh yes he is a stallion.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I found another one.

I have too many horses, so I am forced to sell some of them. All my horses are up to date on everything. A good home is a must for all of them also. All prices are negotiable to the right home. Cash only. May trade for quality hay or truck.


4 year old registered QH/TB mare. Abbi is a beautiful dark bay mare. She has been started riding and is doing great. She is very calm and patient. She is currently about 15 hands and still growing. She has an amazing build and great feet! I bought her for a barrel racer, and she is showing great potential. She could go in any direction. She's a great mover! Asking $2,000 obo Comes with free breeding to my champagne paint stallion if you pay 2,000. Text for pictures 360.xxx.xxxx

4 year old Paint/TB mare. I have all her paperwork I just have not sent it in yet. Whisper is a dark buckskin (almost black) 50/50 tobiano. She is about 15.2 hands, very leggy. I expect her to end up being around 16 hands. She is very calm and loving. She gets along with everyone in the pasture. She is looking like more of a english horse. Probably will end up being a great jumper. She is not scared of anything. She is lightly started. Asking 1,500 obo Comes with free breeding to my champagne paint stallion if you pay 1,500. text for pictures 360.xxx.xxx

10 year old registered QH mare. Jewl is a darling bay mare. I have owned her for 9 years. She is very quick on her feet. Only 14 hands but very stocky. She is an amazing mover. Very collected and responsive. Would be best suited for someone who wants to compete in something. Jewl loves attention. She is cow bred and is great at penning and sorting. Also patterned for all the gaming events. Good trail horse. Would be very competitive in reining, she can slide and spin. She can get a little cold backed if left to sit for months, so I would say that she would be best suited for someone who knows what they are doing, or someone who rides often. Jewl is a very easy keeper, and tends to get a little chubby if not worked often. I would consider leasing this mare. I'm asking $2,500 obo. Comes with free breeding to my champagne paint stallion if you pay 2,500. Text for pictures 360.xxx.xxxx

16 year old registered Paint/TB mare. Lil Bit is a big beautiful chestnut mare. She's about 15.3 hands and is really stocky. She has been used mostly as a brood mare. She's an easy breeder and a great mom. Amazing bloodlines too! I always wanted to turn her into a barrel racer but never had the time. She is a great mover and with time she could be very competitive as a barrel racer. She is a hot horse so an experienced rider is a must. Lil Bit is very sweet on the ground, anyone can groom her and lead her around. She's also a very easy keeper even though she is so big. I'm asking 1,000 obo. Comes with free breeding to my champagne paint stallion if you pay 1,000. Text for pictures 360.xxx.xxxx

they are not as bad as some of the other ones you guys had.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

MUST SELL NOW..Due to a recent change in my job, I can no longer afford 3 horses so I MUST DOWNSIZE.

Purebred gaited morgan mare for sale. Light Liver chestnut in the summer, chestnut in the winter. Great trail horse! Needs Advanced beginner, Intermediate or Advanced rider NOT FOR BEGINNERS.. She stands 14.3h 17y/o and an don't let her size or age fool you! She has old school breeding and is very stocky. She can and has carried several 300+ lb riders and does not struggle in the least, and because Morgans are such a hearty and healthy breed 17 is not old at all, she is just getting started living! Morgans have been known to live upwards of 45! UTD on everything, teeth floated in May of this year, loads and hauls like a dream, bathes, ties and cross ties, good for farrier OK for vet, stands to be saddled, bridled and mounted. knows voice commands both in the round pen and under saddle. Soft mouth, lite and sensitive. Responds to seat and leg. Very nice mare to own and ride. schedule an appointment to see her, you will not be disappointed!
Asking $500

This mare is very bold and up front. She will tell you if she likes you or if she doesn't. She has bucked off a couple of riders so far, but has never bucked with me, that that tells me that she is either a one person horse or a complete mamma's girl. So Please keep in mind that she does seem to buck when you come to meet her or ride her. With experienced and proper handling this mares "issues" are very manageable. This mare will test you, But, if you show her who is boss with a firm but GENTLE hand, she will be putty in your hands as she has been for me.

For more details or to schedule a time to come meet her please contact me by replying to this ad. Thank you so much for your interest!

Please do not waste your time or mine by sending an email asking if she is still available. If this ad is still up, she is still available, If and when she finds her new home, I will delete the ad. Thank you for your understanding.

For more details or to schedule a time to come meet her
please contact me by replying to this ad. When responding to this ad please type "Sweet Mare" in the subject line so I know it is a real person and not spam or a bot. Thank you so much for your interest!




This was a completely different ad but i had to share the title.
HORSES FOR SALE OR RENT.


----------



## Back2Horseback

**This horse can BE BOTH YOUR MARE'S (sadly) TERRIBLY fugly STUD horse, OR A CLAM!! (Whichever YOU prefer!) As well, email is, in this case, "proffered"...That's a bonus, folks, _because plain 'ole "non-proffered"-email can get really old. The "PROFFERED" kind of email is SO much more divine_! 

Oh, and did I mention that he is _well on his way_ to being thoroughly emaciated, and has the conformation of, well, just check those back legs...Thrilled to see they're passing on HIS genetic material. :head desk:

Poor little guy...would it kill someone to, oh, I don't know, take a day off from _starving him to death_ and perhaps _groom him for 25 seconds_ before sending his pathetic photos out? Just a sad situation all around.**

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

"Classic Green Genes" AQHA reg, Cremello/Palomino, 3 years old, Stallion(not study at all), green broke, 3 ride so far, he is a perfected gentleman, 3ed ride I ride him out side the round pen with a mare talking to him and he stayed clam and controlled. 

has one palomino baby from a breeding with a dun mare.


Sire: "sensational classic"
Dam: "Skips Palomita"

(520)394-0049 email is proffered. 











 

 

 





Location: Sonoita/Elgin
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 3333090782


----------



## GypsyRose

yes he should be gelded and fed, he looks so freaking sad! A fly mask wouldn't be a bad idea either to protect those sensitive eyes from the sun. You can tell its giving him problems, but they probably don't know any better.


----------



## Fahntasia

GypsyRose said:


> yes he should be gelded and fed, he looks so freaking sad! A fly mask wouldn't be a bad idea either to protect those sensitive eyes from the sun. You can tell its giving him problems, but they probably don't know any better.


I agree, but "not knowing any better" is no excuse, with so much information at our fingertips, you would think people would take off thier "duurrrrr" hats and google "how to feed my horse properly"......
:evil:


----------



## egrogan

I haven't been on this thread in a really long time, but I finally saw an ad I couldn't resist posting. Please read the description of Rusty's vices, and then see the 3rd picture they chose to post in his sale ad! 

Chestnut male quarterhorse


----------



## Cacowgirl

OMG! Wonder if he's "fully gelded"?


----------



## NBEventer

Oh dear...


----------



## Ponies

... wow.


----------



## erinxallxover

Im sorry for all the children here (including the horse)

8 month old Quarter Horse Colt


----------



## Tianimalz

erinxallxover said:


> Im sorry for all the children here (including the horse)
> 
> 8 month old Quarter Horse Colt


I see so many of these young young YOUNG babies being ridden, just why?! What sense does that make?! By 8 months not even DOGS are out of the baby phase! Why would anyone think a large animal would be mature enough for something like that? It's disgusting.


----------



## LoveHaflingers

I saw the funniest thing in the ad the other day. I'll try to find the ad, but the funniest part was where it said 
*
"hes really fast hes blind in one eye"*

That's my horse! My future barrel champion!


----------



## EliRose

erinxallxover said:


> Im sorry for all the children here (including the horse)
> 
> 8 month old Quarter Horse Colt


Oh my God, those poor babies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

LoveHaflingers said:


> I saw the funniest thing in the ad the other day. I'll try to find the ad, but the funniest part was where it said
> 
> *"hes really fast hes blind in one eye"*
> 
> That's my horse! My future barrel champion!


Even though this does sound pretty dumb, being blind on one eye doesn't make a horse unsuitable for barrels. One of the All-Time Leading Barrel Horse sires, Frenchmans Guy by Sun Frost, is blind on one eye since an accident as a weanling or yearling. He had a carrier as a barrel racer himself.


----------



## Missy May

Well, I find a lot of these ads heartbreaking. I saw one on craigslist recently w "well bred" in the title. The poor dear horse was close to one of the ugliest I have ever seen, no dam or sire mentioned to go along w "well bred". Its just too sad. I hate to think what will become of these types of horses - especially in today's economic climate. God have mercy.


----------



## Customcanines

Here's a good one :

two young males one is a year and a half and my
10 year old son can ride him but we dont do it much because of the pony's age and we got other stuff that can go with them but no saddle 200 each or 350 for the pair or trade for tractor that cuts grass extra for the extra but still cheep would like them to go together thanks thats not my 10 year old hes 16 year old friend just wanted to see how he wold act for the first time somebody was on his back 270-531-5397 trades welcome


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Customcanines said:


> Here's a good one :
> 
> two young males one is a year and a half and my
> 10 year old son can ride him but we dont do it much because of the pony's age and we got other stuff that can go with them but no saddle 200 each or 350 for the pair or trade for tractor that cuts grass extra for the extra but still cheep would like them to go together thanks thats not my 10 year old hes 16 year old friend just wanted to see how he wold act for the first time somebody was on his back 270-531-5397 trades welcome


Wow. Just...wow. I think that just made my eyes bleed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

This one isn't really "bad" . . . But the second picture scared me for a sec, especially since the first time I saw it I was on my phone! O:

9 Yr Old Mare


----------



## Lwhisperer

I am devastated for these little guys. No wonder his wife is upset... I would be too! Hooves are too long, and look at those bellies! 

2 mini stud ponys


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Aww but look at the cute goats in the background! Poor ponies
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

Customcanines said:


> Here's a good one :
> 
> two young males one is a year and a half and my
> 10 year old son can ride him but we dont do it much because of the pony's age and we got other stuff that can go with them but no saddle 200 each or 350 for the pair or trade for tractor that cuts grass extra for the extra but still cheep would like them to go together thanks thats not my 10 year old hes 16 year old friend just wanted to see how he wold act for the first time somebody was on his back 270-531-5397 trades welcome


I don't get it - she is selling "two young males". The pony and her son? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Misty'sGirl

This one is just sad... how can you have a horse for 2yrs and not even name it? Clearly just an object for them, not a living thing. 



> 2yr old Unamed filly... Thekidsnamedme / Bo Jasper
> Was started to be gaited up 12mths ago .. been in paddock sence...no injurys.lease/sell. getting out of the industry.. near new race cart also avaliable..


----------



## Maple

Not a horse for sale ad but...

horse for sale in Offaly : €0 - DoneDeal.ie

i am looking for a horse for free please some one give me one for my son for christmas

*sigh* So you have no initial money to buy the horse, how are you going to pay for all of it's expenses?


----------



## Wheatermay

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I thought so too XD just caught me off guard


The area code is 304, and that is West Virginia.... Most people around here take hillbilly or ******* as a compliment, but.... they are giving it a bad name, lol...


----------



## Wheatermay

Have a 6 year old chestnut gelding for sale. He is a great horse but he just needs the attention that i can't give him because of work and school. He has a lot of potential he just needs somebody that he can show it to. He came from Thea Chesney who is a professional horse trainer in Southwest Nebraska. I am asking 800 for him but am considering trades for a 2 yr old, or something that is broke to ride. He is able to be saddled, and he lunges, as well as takes the bit. I have not been able to get out there to ride him.


:shock:Your selling a 6yr old horse bc u dont have the time, but u want a TWO year old? What is the rationalization behind this on? Btw, I cant believe how many ribs I can see here....


----------



## KountryPrincess

I have to say I have been reading through this thread, and some of them are funny. It is hard to be on the other end though, that of the seller sometimes when you cannot defend youself against crticism. 

Last year I sold a mini mule and mini horse on craigslist. In the end, I got full price on them and they got a good home, but I later noticed my ad had been posted on a horse forum. Originally it was posted because someone was thinking about buying them, but it turned into a complete slam fest of my ad. People were making fun of it, crticizing my description of my mini mule as "rare" as being a lie, and based on the pics I had posted people were stating my little mule had dwarfism. It was really hurtful, and I never got to explain that the "rare" was in reference to my mule's height, not just the fact that she was a mini mule (which *are* much less common than mini donkeys) as I have never before or since seen such a tiny mule.

Additionally, my mule absolutely did not have drawfism.......I saw both her sire and dam and they just both happened to be extremely short, she resembled them perfectly. She was about 5, I had her for 4 years, and she was incredibly healthy, and as far as I know, her new owner loves her to death. 

I guess I am just a little sensitive to the ad crticism.....sometimes things are clarified if you actually talk to the person who placed the ad. Additionally, I could start a whole new thread about all the idiots, who were totally inappropriate to own a horse, who called me. So it goes both ways. :-|


----------



## Wheatermay

KountryPrincess said:


> I have to say I have been reading through this thread, and some of them are funny. It is hard to be on the other end though, that of the seller sometimes when you cannot defend youself against crticism.
> 
> Last year I sold a mini mule and mini horse on craigslist. In the end, I got full price on them and they got a good home, but I later noticed my ad had been posted on a horse forum. Originally it was posted because someone was thinking about buying them, but it turned into a complete slam fest of my ad. People were making fun of it, crticizing my description of my mini mule as "rare" as being a lie, and based on the pics I had posted people were stating my little mule had dwarfism. It was really hurtful, and I never got to explain that the "rare" was in reference to my mule's height, not just the fact that she was a mini mule (which *are* much less common than mini donkeys) as I have never before or since seen such a tiny mule.
> 
> Additionally, my mule absolutely did not have drawfism.......I saw both her sire and dam and they just both happened to be extremely short, she resembled them perfectly. She was about 5, I had her for 4 years, and she was incredibly healthy, and as far as I know, her new owner loves her to death.
> 
> I guess I am just a little sensitive to the ad crticism.....sometimes things are clarified if you actually talk to the person who placed the ad. Additionally, I could start a whole new thread about all the idiots, who were totally inappropriate to own a horse, who called me. So it goes both ways. :-|


you are not wrong... and I dont like looking at these trying to find a flaw in the ad.... some of them are funny and some of them are sad....


----------



## Chiilaa

Misty'sGirl said:


> This one is just sad... how can you have a horse for 2yrs and not even name it? Clearly just an object for them, not a living thing.


The filly is a pacer. She probably has a stable name - when race horse owners say "un-named" they mean that they haven't picked out a racing name for the horse, so the new owner can do that.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Customcanines said:


> Here's a good one :
> 
> two young males one is a year and a half and my
> 10 year old son can ride him but we dont do it much because of the pony's age and we got other stuff that can go with them but no saddle 200 each or 350 for the pair or trade for tractor that cuts grass extra for the extra but still cheep would like them to go together thanks thats not my 10 year old hes 16 year old friend just wanted to see how he wold act for the first time somebody was on his back 270-531-5397 trades welcome



Did anyone else "catch" where she writes that her "10 year old son can ride him..." & then later "explains" that the person on the horse is NOT the 10 year old son, rather, it is his 16 year old friend, because she "just wanted to see how he would act for the FIRST TIME somebody was on his back..."

Um...Helloooo?? WTF...Lie much? So lame. Like the three legged-dead lame of the lier's world!! 

That kind of crap REALLY upsets me. I'm HOPING someone will write and say that in my late-morning-after-work-exhaustion-stupor, I just missed something important & clarifying...and in fact, this person isn't really totally full of dung!! Please?? 0.o
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

Back2Horseback said:


> Did anyone else "catch" where she writes that her "10 year old son can ride him..." & then later "explains" that the person on the horse is NOT the 10 year old son, rather, it is his 16 year old friend, because she "just wanted to see how he would act for the FIRST TIME somebody was on his back..."
> 
> Um...Helloooo?? WTF...Lie much? So lame. Like the three legged-dead lame of the lier's world!!
> 
> That kind of crap REALLY upsets me. I'm HOPING someone will write and say that in my late-morning-after-work-exhaustion-stupor, I just missed something important & clarifying...and in fact, this person isn't really totally full of dung!! Please?? 0.o
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well it could just be an old picture of him being ridden for the first time... Doesn't mean the 10 yr old CANT or HASNT ridden him.

My friend told me today she drove 3 hours to go see a horse that ended up being falsely advertised. The seller posted photos/videos of the horse's _sire_ in a deliberate effort to deceive. THAT makes me mad.


----------



## caljane

Equilove said:


> My friend told me today she drove 3 hours to go see a horse that ended up being falsely advertised. The seller posted photos/videos of the horse's _sire_ in a deliberate effort to deceive. THAT makes me mad.


No offend - but are you sure that there wasn't possibly a misunderstanding, unwillingly by the seller? I had once a six year old broodmare for sale, she was ranch raised and pretty much untouched. Since she wasn't handled I couldn't tell much about her disposition, while her dam was a very reliable ranch and kids horse. So I stated this in the ad - you would not believe how many people called me and wanted to buy this mare as a kids horse - they did not read thoroughly that I was selling the daughter! But I made sure that nobody came out without knowing what exactly was for sale!


----------



## Equilove

caljane said:


> No offend - but are you sure that there wasn't possibly a misunderstanding, unwillingly by the seller? I had once a six year old broodmare for sale, she was ranch raised and pretty much untouched. Since she wasn't handled I couldn't tell much about her disposition, while her dam was a very reliable ranch and kids horse. So I stated this in the ad - you would not believe how many people called me and wanted to buy this mare as a kids horse - they did not read thoroughly that I was selling the daughter! But I made sure that nobody came out without knowing what exactly was for sale!


Yeah, I'm sure it wasn't a misunderstanding. It's a long story, but the bottom line is she was a fraud and it wasn't the first time she did that. I understand where you're coming from though.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Maple said:


> Not a horse for sale ad but...
> 
> horse for sale in Offaly : €0 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> i am looking for a horse for free please some one give me one for my son for christmas
> 
> *sigh* So you have no initial money to buy the horse, how are you going to pay for all of it's expenses?


While the ad wasn't very great, I can understand the "looking for a free horse" thing. My family has money to take care of the expenses of owning a horse, while I am trying to find a dirt cheap to free one because my parents don't think that horses are worth buying for a lot of money (They thought my $700 mare was outrageous..) and I had a hard enough time getting the money for my girl, let alone a second horse for my boyfriend to ride!


----------



## brandilion

Big Sorrel Gelding - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Bountiful - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com=

"$500.00 
Big Sorrel Gelding
Bountiful, UT 84010 | Nov 7, 2012 
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=280&fav=22870345&adnid=106


I am saleing my horse. He is about 18 to 19 hands. He still needs some training But is a very calm guy. He is 6 or 7 years old. He is a grate horse. I hate to get rid of him but i dont have the time he needs. He is for sale to good home only. If you have any other ? call..."

18 to 19 hands??!! Um, yeah I can't remember exactly how tall my horse is, but pretty sure his withers are higher than most men's heads!!!
Also, he is a GRATE horse!
Ugh, people!


----------



## cowgirl4753

18 to 19 hands! Those aren't kids riding him, those are adults!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Foxesdontwearbowties said:


> While the ad wasn't very great, I can understand the "looking for a free horse" thing. My family has money to take care of the expenses of owning a horse, while I am trying to find a dirt cheap to free one because my parents don't think that horses are worth buying for a lot of money (They thought my $700 mare was outrageous..) and I had a hard enough time getting the money for my girl, let alone a second horse for my boyfriend to ride!


At the moment you can pick up a darned good horse for next to nothing over here. I paid €250 for my daughter's pony, and I got Bandit in a package deal with a mare & yearling for €700. If you cant fork out the €250 for a horse in the first place what is a person going to do when the horse colics, gets cast or decides to run through a fence just to see the look of horror on you face when you see the injuries? 

And of course you'll struggle, for your post I'm assuming you a teen at home? You won't be working full time, ect so I wouldnt for a second think you'd have a huge amount of money to spend - and fair play for doing what your doing. But these are apparently parents looking for a horse for their child, surely they would be mature enough to realise the expense that is going to go along with the aquired horse.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Maple said:


> At the moment you can pick up a darned good horse for next to nothing over here. I paid €250 for my daughter's pony, and I got Bandit in a package deal with a mare & yearling for €700. If you cant fork out the €250 for a horse in the first place what is a person going to do when the horse colics, gets cast or decides to run through a fence just to see the look of horror on you face when you see the injuries?
> 
> And of course you'll struggle, for your post I'm assuming you a teen at home? You won't be working full time, ect so I wouldnt for a second think you'd have a huge amount of money to spend - and fair play for doing what your doing. But these are apparently parents looking for a horse for their child, surely they would be mature enough to realise the expense that is going to go along with the aquired horse.


Oh, I 100% agree with you on that when people think free horses are actually "free". I was just stating that that is not always the case.  
Also, around here I can find hardly any horses that are cheap but have good sense, safe ect. There are cheap horses.. but most haven't been handled much if at all.


----------



## ljazwinski

Lwhisperer said:


> Ok, couldn't resist posting this one.
> "Not halter broke but has been ridden once?" Really? REALLY??? I wonder how that ride went!
> 
> Dapple Gray Gelding


 
Yeah... and raised him since he was 5 mos.. just never had time to put a halter on him in 3 1/2 years ?????


----------



## HollyBubbles

Maple said:


> At the moment you can pick up a darned good horse for next to nothing over here. I paid €250 for my daughter's pony, and I got Bandit in a package deal with a mare & yearling for €700. If you cant fork out the €250 for a horse in the first place what is a person going to do when the horse colics, gets cast or decides to run through a fence just to see the look of horror on you face when you see the injuries?
> 
> And of course you'll struggle, for your post I'm assuming you a teen at home? You won't be working full time, ect so I wouldnt for a second think you'd have a huge amount of money to spend - and fair play for doing what your doing. But these are apparently parents looking for a horse for their child, surely they would be mature enough to realise the expense that is going to go along with the aquired horse.


That's not the point foxes as trying to get at. She said that her parents CAN afford to care for a horse, but don't think that horses are worth the money to buy the actual animal I think is the point.

My family is the same.. Here in NZ, my $1000 ottb was dirt cheap, but my parents did the whole ":shock: you want me to pay that much outright for a horse?!" We can financially afford to care for (and to buy) a horse, in fact we have 3, and one requires special care.

My mum wants a QH to trek the farm on, she knows the expenses required to take care of a horse, we can afford the vet whenever it is needed, we have saddle fitters, feeds, dentists, chiropractors, whatever our horses need, they get... But mum did the whole ":shock: QH are selling for over $5000?!!!" Yes mum, they are, I told you they weren't cheap.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties

Exactly Holly,


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Because buying horses "in bulk" totally makes sense...
Coloureds for sale in Cenarth, Caerphilly | Other Pets for Sale | Gumtree.com

And this one is just a testament to today's education standards:


> 1 male piable cob fosale


----------



## FrostedLilly

This one made me raise an eyebrow... it starts off well, but by the end of the ad... 

"We have a nice quiet bay gelding. He is 2 years old. He has had some work done on him. Halter broke and we can put a saddle on him and he does not freak. We have put young kids on his back and led him around with no problem. He did have a small accident with barb wire, he cut his eye but the vet seems to think that he has some sight and is very comfortable with anything on that side. Need him gone as we are expecting another foal in the spring. If you have any questions please message me."


----------



## Phantomcolt18

*Large pony black and white - $500 (Milmay)*

Date: 2012-11-11, 10:33AM EST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]



Green broke living girl five easy keeper gentle no buck tires loads more info xxx xxx xxxx about 14 hands 















Location: Milmay
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
 
Well I sure hope she's living!


----------



## Customcanines

Well, as long as she's living, I think I'll buy her.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

^^^ She's a pretty little thing I'd snatch her up if I could.


----------



## DimSum

*daft pull horse - $1500 (monroe)*

i have a beautiful one year old daft horse he cut already and ready to start pulling about 17 hands already very good horse would be a good carrige or buggy puller and alround work house 










daft pull horse


----------



## NBEventer

Well... i've always wanted a good work house!


----------



## DimSum

NBEventer said:


> Well... i've always wanted a good work house!



..and a *daft* one at that.


----------



## NBEventer

DimSum said:


> ..and a *daft* one at that.


Nothin like a good daft carrige work house!! And at that price! Such a steal!! :rofl:


----------



## New_image

Not sure if this falls under the "dumb ad" category but I had a brief debate with a woman who insisted that a brown dun filly was going to turn into a grulla. She thought for sure because the filly was shaved as a yearling and she was that lighter/grey color after clipped that meant she would shed off a grulla. I tried to explain that no, thats what happens when you clip a horse & this filly is indeed brown based meaning she cannot wake up one morning and turn into a black dun. I have been directed to her website because this was somehow going to prove that she was right and I was wrong. It then became obvious why I'll never win that debate. Aside from the fact that they aren't sure which less than exemplary stallion is the sire of the filly but they're going to guess based on color and register the filly accordingly... I thought this Quarter Horse left in tact to be used as a breeding animal - at a "trainers" who is "training" him wearing sneakers, riding bareback with a halter under the bridle of which the nose band is loose, direct reining with a pinchy and confusing tom thumb bit which is designed more for neck reining & in addition said "trainer" appears to have attached the reins to the place that a chin strap belongs ? - was a nice picture choice and clearly good for his marketing campaign!

Dt's Golden Junior - Rainbow of Duns -USA


----------



## kateyb1622

New_image said:


> Dt's Golden Junior - Rainbow of Duns -USA


Yep there are definitely no reins attached to that bit????
Did they look at that picture before they decided to put it on their home page.


----------



## FrostedLilly

It's hard to see in the picture, but could it possibly be a Pelham Bit with only one set of reins?


----------



## Equilove

New_image said:


> Not sure if this falls under the "dumb ad" category but I had a brief debate with a woman who insisted that a brown dun filly was going to turn into a grulla. She thought for sure because the filly was shaved as a yearling and she was that lighter/grey color after clipped that meant she would shed off a grulla. I tried to explain that no, thats what happens when you clip a horse & this filly is indeed brown based meaning she cannot wake up one morning and turn into a black dun. I have been directed to her website because this was somehow going to prove that she was right and I was wrong. It then became obvious why I'll never win that debate. Aside from the fact that they aren't sure which less than exemplary stallion is the sire of the filly but they're going to guess based on color and register the filly accordingly... I thought this Quarter Horse left in tact to be used as a breeding animal - at a "trainers" who is "training" him wearing sneakers, riding bareback with a halter under the bridle of which the nose band is loose, direct reining with a pinchy and confusing tom thumb bit which is designed more for neck reining & in addition said "trainer" appears to have attached the reins to the place that a chin strap belongs ? - was a nice picture choice and clearly good for his marketing campaign!
> 
> Dt's Golden Junior - Rainbow of Duns -USA


Hmm... I've done something like that before (with the bit). I would clip the reins where the curb strap attached and use it like a snaffle. Mechanically, it wasn't hurting anything. It made him look like a walrus, though. This was back when I was 14/15 and just "learning" how to "train". Also, the way she's dressed (fancy shirt) indicates maybe she wasn't out in the barn to "train" but maybe just decided to hop on and take a photo. I'll take sneakers on someone during a bareback ride any day to barefeet or sandals!  Might be different if she was in a saddle where sneakers would actually be "dangerous".


----------



## kateyb1622

Glynnis said:


> It's hard to see in the picture, but could it possibly be a Pelham Bit with only one set of reins?


Could be. They do make a cowboy pelham.


----------



## New_image

I am 96% sure that its a tom thumb with the reins attached to the chin strap hooks...

The other possible sire to the foal is the grulla (a link in the side bar will take you to _his_ page) the no conformation shots, picture of someone riding barefoot and flames that followed the mouse around on the screen make for a second good advertisement choice. Cannot tell how nice these stallions may or may not be.


----------



## kateyb1622

New_image said:


> I am 96% sure that its a tom thumb with the reins attached to the chin strap hooks...
> 
> The other possible sire to the foal is the grulla (a link in the side bar will take you to _his_ page) the no conformation shots, picture of someone riding barefoot and flames that followed the mouse around on the screen make for a second good advertisement choice.


My virus protection keeps kicking me off the page but, I agree that looks like a tom thumb. 

It's a poorly done site. I don't understand why someone would use a picture like that to advertise, looks ridiculous in my opinion. Like they have no clue what they are doing.


----------



## caljane

New_image said:


> Not sure if this falls under the "dumb ad" category but I had a brief debate with a woman who insisted that a brown dun filly was going to turn into a grulla. She thought for sure because the filly was shaved as a yearling and she was that lighter/grey color after clipped that meant she would shed off a grulla. I tried to explain that no, thats what happens when you clip a horse & this filly is indeed brown based meaning she cannot wake up one morning and turn into a black dun. I have been directed to her website because this was somehow going to prove that she was right and I was wrong. It then became obvious why I'll never win that debate. Aside from the fact that they aren't sure which less than exemplary stallion is the sire of the filly but they're going to guess based on color and register the filly accordingly... I thought this Quarter Horse left in tact to be used as a breeding animal - at a "trainers" who is "training" him wearing sneakers, riding bareback with a halter under the bridle of which the nose band is loose, direct reining with a pinchy and confusing tom thumb bit which is designed more for neck reining & in addition said "trainer" appears to have attached the reins to the place that a chin strap belongs ? - was a nice picture choice and clearly good for his marketing campaign!
> 
> Dt's Golden Junior - Rainbow of Duns -USA


Some really terrible pictures on this website - the horses look like crab, sure, all horses don't look very flattering in their winter fur, but with that AND the angle of the pictures - scary! 
Only thing where I have to say that there is nothing wrong is the way how the reins are snapped into the bit. It's a training bit with two sets of rings for the reins - the lower ones are to use the bit as a curb, the higher ones are to use the bit like a snaffle, thus draw reining is okay in this case. The chin strap goes in the rings that attach the bit to the bridle. I like to use this kind of a bit when I go from the plain snaffle to a curb bit, it can be ridden with two sets of reins as well.
Now, training a horse without a saddle I call unprofessional ... but that's just me


----------



## caljane

not a tom thumb but a training snaffle:


----------



## kateyb1622

caljane said:


> not a tom thumb but a training snaffle:


I have seen a similar bit referred to as a western/cowboy pelham.


----------



## myhorsesonador

caljane said:


> not a tom thumb but a training snaffle:


That is not a snaffle


----------



## caljane

myhorsesonador said:


> That is not a snaffle


It is a curb bit but because it has the extra rings it can be used like a snaffle, thus it's called and sold as a "training snaffle" in the US.


----------



## doubleopi

I hope this is just the angle of the pic....






my grampa has a horse that he is no longer able to care for she is a very good looking 5yr old she has been on a few rides but needs more training i wish she would go to a good home i'm about ready to take her to auction just so i dont have to deal with my grampa going to the barn and somthing happening to him.... will deliver if local i have a few things that will go with her. her halter and lead and i have a headstall with a bit that she doesnt use and spint boots








   




horse needs to go


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

That horse not only is extremely butt high but he looks to be waaaaaay younger then 5..... poor thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

BarrelracingArabian said:


> That horse not only is extremely butt high but he looks to be waaaaaay younger then 5..... poor thing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Comes together if the date on the picture is correct, in 2008 he woud have been a yearling. And he maybe grew out of the high butt, I think it's a very unlucky picture, too.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I understand that its an old picture but if you advertise a 5 yr old have a picture(s) of a 5 yr old its nice to see how they looked when they were younger but i would never use a picture that old or that unattractive to try and find a horse a home. Just a pet peeve i suppose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies

Cute little mini

Im pretty sure that doesnt fit him, the blanket or the harness..


----------



## DancingArabian

Ponies said:


> Cute little mini
> 
> Im pretty sure that doesnt fit him, the blanket or the harness..



Poor little guy! That looks like a full sized blanket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Ponies said:


> Cute little mini
> 
> Im pretty sure that doesnt fit him, the blanket or the harness..


Omg they got the bit sitting like a noseband!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Omg they got the bit sitting like a noseband!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thats not the only thing messed up with that set up. Wow that poor thing is tacked up completely wrong *sigh*

Where do these people come from? Like seriously!


----------



## HollyBubbles

Ponies said:


> Cute little mini
> 
> Im pretty sure that doesnt fit him, the blanket or the harness..


And his birth date is 16 may 2011?

2 questions....
-Is a yearling safe to be in a harness/cart at that age?

-Thats an awful long tail for a yearling and... He already has cushings? I thought that was a conditionthat only older equines got?

Oh, and he doesn't have any health issues.... But he has to be clipped because of a condition where he doesn't lose his winter coat.

And the reason he didn't look the best when they bought him was that there was over 200 other animals.. Fair point, big farm... But we have over 400 animals here on our property and each and every one of them are cared for properly, so the number isn't an excuse :wink:


----------



## NBEventer

HollyBubbles said:


> Oh, and he doesn't have any health issues.... But he has to be clipped because of a condition where he doesn't lose his winter coat.


From my understanding this is actually rather common in ponies and smaller breeds. The riding school I teach at(as well as other facilities I have ridden at) have ponies that do not shed out their winter coats so they get a full body clip. I've also known people who have minis that said they need to body clip as they don't shed out their winter coats. 

So that is believable.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Ponies said:


> Cute little mini
> 
> Im pretty sure that doesnt fit him, the blanket or the harness..


Poor little man! He looks so sad and forlorn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Beautiful Stud Horses 
Hmmm completely untrained studs 3 to be exact with no known age oh but they all have foals on the ground as well and will tame down easily uhmm what!!?!? People seriously need a reality check only thing these horses have going for them is their color no need to remain intact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

*MOD NOTE*

This thread is temporarily closed so the mod team can discuss the current direction this thread has taken.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

**MOD NOTE**

This thread has came to the attention of the mod team and as a group we have decided that the thread itself may stay now that it has been cleaned up. However there will be some guidelines from this point forward. 

1. No FB links , as it's a social site, not a sales site (linking to other forums, fb, other social media is against general forum rules) 
2. No "outing" people here. If there's an issue with a member, report it. 
3. Try not to let your criticism get the better of your moral compass. 
4. Keep the thread to SALE AD CRITIQUE ONLY. 

Consider this the one and only warning for the behavior that has been displayed in this thread. This is a forum of mature adults, please act like it. This type of behavior is not only not allowed, it is behavior unbecoming to the forum and is not welcome here. If this should become a problem in the future, expect to lose privileges here temporarily in the least and potentially permanently. 

This doesn't mean that we should turn our backs to poor displays of horsemanship or incorrect use of equipment. There are just better ways of educating people than public humiliation. 

*Back to your regular scheduled programming*


----------



## zynaal

doubleopi said:


> I hope this is just the angle of the pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grampa has a horse that he is no longer able to care for she is a very good looking 5yr old she has been on a few rides but needs more training i wish she would go to a good home i'm about ready to take her to auction just so i dont have to deal with my grampa going to the barn and somthing happening to him.... will deliver if local i have a few things that will go with her. her halter and lead and i have a headstall with a bit that she doesnt use and spint boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horse needs to go



If you actually look at the ad, there is 4 pics of the horse, the yearling one, as about a 2-3 yo and then grown and one on a trail ride. She seems pretty nice for a $500 horse, actually. IMHO..of couse.


----------



## Army wife

If you really wanna see some jaw dropping stuff, look at Hawaii's CL. Esp, the horse trailers. Mind you, this horse is not registered or anything...and this is the going price for ANY sound horse. Doesn't even have to be broke lol

10 year old Bay Gelding for sale


----------



## FrostedLilly

Wow, that seems pretty pricey, especially since they don't mention anything about its training or pedigree. There are ads here in Alberta like this one, but they at least list the horse's accomplishments, some of the breeding, etc.


----------



## myhorsesonador

caljane said:


> It is a curb bit but because it has the extra rings it can be used like a snaffle, thus it's called and sold as a "training snaffle" in the US.


1, it's not a snaffle on any planet
2, I live in the US


----------



## FrostedLilly

I just googled "training snaffle" and this is what I got... although, I can no longer find the picture of the bit that was used on that horse, but I think it looked similar to this one? The website it was from is Bob Avila Training Snaffle Bit.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Glynnis said:


> I just googled "training snaffle" and this is what I got... although, I can no longer find the picture of the bit that was used on that horse, but I think it looked similar to this one? The website it was from is Bob Avila Training Snaffle Bit.


It might be called a "snaffle" by name, buy by definition, it is not a snaffle.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Agreed. I personally am not a fan of this type of bit - I prefer one or the other, but each to their own.


----------



## GypsyRose

found this thought it might help out the confusion on the whole snaffle bit 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snaffle_bit


----------



## kateyb1622

Sometimes I feel like anything with a jointed mouth piece is referred to as a snaffle. 

I think because you have two options for rein connection, one allowing direct pressure, and the bottom for leverage - these bits get called snaffles.


----------



## blue eyed pony

kateyb1622 said:


> I think because you have two options for rein connection, one allowing direct pressure, and the bottom for leverage - these bits get called snaffles.


wait so my pelham is actually a snaffle? :lol::lol::lol::lol: [k so I do USE it like a snaffle 99% of the time, as I use double reins, but honestly!]


----------



## kateyb1622

blue eyed pony said:


> wait so my pelham is actually a snaffle? :lol::lol::lol::lol: [k so I do USE it like a snaffle 99% of the time, as I use double reins, but honestly!]


No, I am just trying to state that I think it is a common misconception and for marketing purposes bits are not labeled entirely correct. I see it all the time where a bit will say "snaffle mouthpiece" and it has shanks. Just my opinion. I use a pelham as well with two sets of reins and as well about 99% of the time I use it like a snaffle. I think it's a great bit when used properly.  I have to admit I am careful to post pics of my horse in our dressage gear or bridle because there are a lot of people out there who consider it harsh and I would rather just skip on their comments.


----------



## Equilove

GypsyRose said:


> found this thought it might help out the confusion on the whole snaffle bit
> Snaffle bit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


This might not be correct, but I've always thought of it this way when differentiating a snaffle from a curb: ...

The thing that makes it a snaffle or a curb is not the mouthpiece or the cheekpiece. It's the _mechanism_. If there is leverage, it is 100% of the time a curb bit. If it is direct pressure, it is 100& of the time a snaffle.

That's just me though. The bit that keeps getting posted and called a snaffle would actually be both (or neither) depending on where you clip the reins. If it's hooked to the bottom, it's a curb. When you hook the reins to the top, the action changes, and therefore the type of bit it is changes.

I focus on the ACTION (mechanism) of the bit. Not the type of mouthpiece or cheekpiece...


----------



## blue eyed pony

kateyb1622 said:


> No, I am just trying to state that I think it is a common misconception and for marketing purposes bits are not labeled entirely correct. I see it all the time where a bit will say "snaffle mouthpiece" and it has shanks. Just my opinion. I use a pelham as well with two sets of reins and as well about 99% of the time I use it like a snaffle. I think it's a great bit when used properly.  I have to admit I am careful to post pics of my horse in our dressage gear or bridle because there are a lot of people out there who consider it harsh and I would rather just skip on their comments.


I was joking 

you never see a pelham marketed as a snaffle so I think the logic is kind of crazy  if a pelham ain't a snaffle neither is anything Western with a shank. That simple.


----------



## kateyb1622

blue eyed pony said:


> I was joking
> 
> you never see a pelham marketed as a snaffle so I think the logic is kind of crazy  if a pelham ain't a snaffle neither is anything Western with a shank. That simple.


Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Junior Cow Horse Smooth Snaffle Gag Bit

Like this - This is labeled a snaffle bit, (maybe I should say snaffle is in the labeling) it really is a revised version of a pelham. Same concept. I see tom thumb bits labeled under "snaffle" often too. 

My wording really wasn't to the point. lol


----------



## kateyb1622

One more good example but, again not a snaffle......

Myler Comfort Snaffle with Copper Roller in Shanked Snaffles at Schneider Saddlery

I just personally feel a lot of people are looking and labeling by the mouthpiece only.


----------



## blue eyed pony

-fidgets- neither of those is even close to a snaffle lol.

I don't think the top one is a revised pelham, it has "gag" action too. A pelham mouthpiece doesn't slide about on the shank even a minimal amount.


----------



## kateyb1622

blue eyed pony said:


> -fidgets- neither of those is even close to a snaffle lol.
> 
> I don't think the top one is a revised pelham, it has "gag" action too. A pelham mouthpiece doesn't slide about on the shank even a minimal amount.


Agreed - I am meaning the same concept as in - with the two rein attachment options. Perhaps this bit was a poor example to use but, it is labeled a snaffle and like a pelham gives you direct and leverage pressure. It is not exactly the same as a pelham or used for the same purpose but, it is similar in that way. There are several options similar to the pelham that have been "revised" (in my words) for training and western riding. The cowboy pelham is a good example. I say revised because the idea came from the pelham.

If you google training snaffle or even just snaffle - and hit "images" or "shopping" the first options up have shanks. A snaffle should not have shanks. 

My only point that I have been trying to make being there is some misconception out there for some of what a snaffle truly is.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yes so painfully true! To add to that I believe twisted mouthpieces are against the spirit of the snaffle bit as well though of course they do have their uses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses

> *Gelding Quarter Paint
> *
> 
> Date: 2012-11-15, 2:35PM EST
> 15year old easy keeper. @15'3 hands 1250lbs. He's a super easy keeper. He is broke to ride but hadn't been under saddle in 18months. Great pasture buddy! *My 18m old sticks her hands in his mouth and runs all around him and he doesn't move!* Super sweet boy! We hate to see him go but our daughter is getting a smaller horse and we need the pasture room! Thanks call or text it's not letting me upload a pic but I can text a pic to you! 864-704-XXXX
> 
> 
> Location:
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial


Highlighted the best part. 18 month old daughter! Where is DSS when you need them?


----------



## kateyb1622

iridehorses said:


> highlighted the best part. 18 month old daughter! Where is dss when you need them?



eeeeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## zynaal

Two gentle mustangs! Together or seperate for sale in Independence, Arkansas :: HorseClicks

This one almost made me cry I was so mad at this guy....he needs to give some of that weight to his horses! I'm big, but so's meh horsie! Gah!


----------



## Tracer

Fat wise it doesn't look too bad. It needs muscle. A LOT of muscle.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Does anyone remember if this man in the pic could be the same guy a while back in a # of CL pics, really yanking the crud out of some poor horse's mouth whom he was trying to sell? Like, really riding HARD and oddly on his horse? 

I'll try to find it...It was probably months back--he just really looks like that guy to me...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

OMG that horse looks like my mustang! She was adopted as a 2 year old by some person who adopted like 12 at a time, he would starve them and then "break" them out! Then fatten them up and sell them as broke horses. I was told the guy weighed around 300 lbs, and would get on the skinny horses who were too weak to do anything about it. My mare actually collapsed I was told when he mounted her. I was never able to ride her because as soon as I stood next to the saddle to mount she would start trembling and would have panic attacks! She was donated to a petting zoo where she gets all the love she can suck up from the little kids, and will never be ridden in her life!


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ Oh my gosh that's so sad! It has a happy ending, but still is quite a sad story...a horse panic attack! Poor baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

All I can say is I am glad he got busted and all horses were taken away from him and he can't ever own anymore! The rescue service said all 12 horses were in rough shape. I broke my heart to think she was with in for a full year and at such a young tender age. When she was delivered here it took 2 people with a lead on each side of her to get her out of the stock trailer and into the stall. It took me almost a year to gain her trust and let me brush her without her trembling! I wish I could post a pic of her. She was beautiful!


----------



## Back2Horseback

GypsyRose said:


> All I can say is I am glad he got busted and all horses were taken away from him and he can't ever own anymore! The rescue service said all 12 horses were in rough shape. I broke my heart to think she was with in for a full year and at such a young tender age. When she was delivered here it took 2 people with a lead on each side of her to get her out of the stock trailer and into the stall. It took me almost a year to gain her trust and let me brush her without her trembling! I wish I could post a pic of her. She was beautiful!


GOOD FOR YOU for having brought her along to the point you DID, & for realizing her fears & finding a place for her to have a truly happy and meaningful "forever home" w/o fear of having to be ridden (or, in her mind, nearly CRUSHED!)....

Thank G-d he (the man you described) can never own horses again...I'll never understand a person being able to do terrible or harmful things to any animal & live with themselves...


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

I happen to come across this, 

Fun ALL Around Show/pleasure
the horse in the add is said to be "Buckskin" but here's his only picture:









Buckskin? maybe he has Buckskin and any type of dun confused, because he seems Grullo/a to me.


----------



## peppersgirl

this isnt a horse for sale ad, but I would like to say that the amount of people posting "hay wanted" ads on craigslist is rediculous.




and they seem to all have in common that they need horse quality and they want it cheap. GOOD LUCK.

Today I saw an ad for someone want 2-3 rounds, or 50-60 small squares for $150....they must not realize we are in winter now (this alone makes hay higher), and we had a drought..


----------



## blue eyed pony

sheesh even for here [rounds or squares, either way] $150 is cheap....... HERE, and our farmers have JUST cut and baled. A single grass round here is about $55 this time of year [more if it's nice enough to keep/put weight on a hard keeper] and in a bad year can be as much as $100 towards the end of winter. I have to get a few rounds soon so my horses don't drop weight and with the distinct possibility I might be rescuing a very skinny TB it is going to have to be good hay, probably oaten from this one guy who's been advertising in the local paper. That's $77/round, and we usually go through a round every 2 weeks if we just stick it in the paddock with them, so in a season that's a LOT of hay. Last year we started with 100 squares, which lasted us a few months [1 whole square bale/day between 2 easy keepers and a horse that refused to eat it - but the picky one was costing a fortune in grain because he's not an easy keeper] then went through 16 rounds.

We usually hay from about Nov/Dec [now-ish] right through summer and autumn, through winter and then normally break off around Aug/Sept when the spring flush happens and they're all fat on grass alone. If I'm feeding oaten rounds, though, I might get a few pallets to keep my rounds off the ground and keep them covered and away from the horses so it doesn't get spread everywhere... and the ponies don't explode!


----------



## peppersgirl

prairie hay is costing between $85 (if your lucky) to $115 for a big round, brome is a little higher..alfalfa is higher yet, here in kansas.. hay was alot cheaper last year..but just the fact that these people have a horse but yet are dilusional to the hay prices and the fact that they didnt think ahead for wint, makes me really sad for that horse!!

I am lucky enough to still be grazing my girls, but that didnt mean I waited til the last second to buy hay. I did have to wait longer than I wanted as we were trying to close on our house and if it had fallen through I would have NO hay storage.. but not a week or so after closing i secured my first load of hay.


----------



## FrostedLilly

This ad made me a little sad... I don't know why, maybe just the abruptness of the ad.


6 year old registerd bay tobiano pinto 3/4 Arab mare for sale. 15.2hh, feet just done, up to date on shots and worming. 

In foal for middle to end of Febuary. In foal to AQHA Grullo. 

I do not have the facilities for foaling out so must sell this mare as was told not in foal at time of purchase.

Mare is unbroke, has trust issues. Needs an experienced handler. 

$800


----------



## peppersgirl

she seems well taken care of.. and I cant blame them for wanting to resell given the fact she is in foal. They should have been told this before the purchase.


----------



## FrostedLilly

peppersgirl said:


> she seems well taken care of.. and I cant blame them for wanting to resell given the fact she is in foal. They should have been told this before the purchase.


Oh I know, I don't blame them either, I might do the same. It just makes me a little sad for the horse that already has trust issues.


----------



## peppersgirl

totally hear you there bouncing from one home to the next will definetly not help that.


----------



## blue eyed pony

peppersgirl said:


> prairie hay is costing between $85 (if your lucky) to $115 for a big round, brome is a little higher..alfalfa is higher yet, here in kansas.. hay was alot cheaper last year..but just the fact that these people have a horse but yet are dilusional to the hay prices and the fact that they didnt think ahead for wint, makes me really sad for that horse!!
> 
> I am lucky enough to still be grazing my girls, but that didnt mean I waited til the last second to buy hay. I did have to wait longer than I wanted as we were trying to close on our house and if it had fallen through I would have NO hay storage.. but not a week or so after closing i secured my first load of hay.


Yeah that sounds standard for a bad year here. We had a supplier who always had beautiful hay [just meadow but high quality can't-feed-it-to-ponies-or-QH type meadow hay] and in a bad year his was $100/round just after cutting/baling... went up through the year and we had to find a cheaper supplier, which wasn't such a bad thing because we had a pony, a QH and a very fat Standardbred at the time. But he's not cutting this year.

We are set for a shortage later in the season I think, wasn't a great growing season again this year but it wasn't dreadful either. I'm thinking I might reserve 20 rounds from whoever I get my hay from, only have the storage for one round at a time so most years we have a delivery every 2-3 weeks and pay on delivery.

In a really really good year there's more hay than the farmers can sell and if it's kept under cover you can usually get old-season hay for around half the price... but it's lost a lot of nutrients so is better for ponies and laminitic types. With my older gelding who is an average keeper, and possibly this rescue, I need really good hay, the sort of stuff you feed specifically to put weight on rather than "roughage hay" as I call it that's really only there to keep them from feeling hungry/getting ulcers/colicking.


----------



## PunksTank

Ok so the ad isn't too dumb - but look at the last picture xD The grey arab up front just _ruins_ the shot XD
Registered Half Arab Pinto Show horse


----------



## GypsyRose

your right it does ruin the shot but did you look at the grey horse? It looks like its laughing! Photo Bomb! LOL


----------



## Phantomcolt18

PunksTank said:


> Ok so the ad isn't too dumb - but look at the last picture xD The grey arab up front just _ruins_ the shot XD
> Registered Half Arab Pinto Show horse


Oh wow I laughed so hard at that picture. So wasn't expecting it :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

****, GypsyRose...im cracking up at your "photo bomb" comment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Oh my goodness! ROFL!! That picture is hilarious! Why wouldn't you crop that?!


----------



## LikeaTB

PunksTank said:


> Ok so the ad isn't too dumb - but look at the last picture xD The grey arab up front just _ruins_ the shot XD
> Registered Half Arab Pinto Show horse


I don't even see why they used that picture- I can't take my eyes off that grey horse xD


----------



## HollyBubbles

PunksTank said:


> Ok so the ad isn't too dumb - but look at the last picture xD The grey arab up front just _ruins_ the shot XD
> Registered Half Arab Pinto Show horse


Just proving that their horse stays sane and controlled when others are being silly :lol:


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Maybe this isn't dumb, maybe its me, but if he never trialled how do they know he's too slow? And 3 rides doesn't make a good second horse IMO.


> tommy is a 7yo standardbred gelding he stands 15/15.3hands never raced or trialed. he has been ridden 3 times and was an absolute dream. only selling as he was too slow for racing.
> would make a lovely second horse for a rider with some experiance as he is still green


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Sorry for double post but this one is just great. 


> hi im looking for a stallion for stud for my 2 of my mares sam and bella one is a standerdbred and one is a race horse i was hoping to keep the price at 200 max if i can have papers for stallion that would be handy


----------



## NBEventer

Misty'sGirl said:


> Maybe this isn't dumb, maybe its me, but if he never trialled how do they know he's too slow? And 3 rides doesn't make a good second horse IMO.


I think they mean he was never put in a qualifier. I suspect they started him in training and he just didn't have it in him. 

And honestly a lot of STBs are usually rather quiet. 3 rides and a good mind wouldn't be that bad of a second horse for an experienced rider. I love standies. They make great pleasure horses. I worked as a groom for a couple different STB trainers. I did a lot of jogging and training with them. I actually am looking at one now that I am going to take from the track. He never even made it to a Q race. He was just to slow, so I am taking him from the track and putting some rides on him and he will be for one of my clients kids. He is so quiet, loveable and as close to bombproof as a horse can be. So as long as this continues when I get him under saddle I think he is going to be a great kids horse. 

Anyway i'll shush now. I


----------



## Misty'sGirl

I love standies too NB, I wouldn't own any other breed  I guess I've just seen a lot of my friends who think that having a dead broke first horse means they can go straight onto a green second horse with no real idea. But as you said, if they're actually experienced, then it might not be so bad


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

This really isn't a horse but....Come on....Thats no where near a horse!

rocking horse


----------



## WalnutPixie

My friend sent me a link to this one: Quarter horse cross pony

Oh man, that poor ugly duckling! She said that the owner has been re-posting it for a while now and that before they were saying that she may be pregnant but they didn't know to what. She does look pregnant. Yikes! :O

And what's with that lead rope and halter left on in the pasture? That would not imply that this horse is broke to lead IMAO.


----------



## hisangelonly

I am guessing the buckskin is the mare they are talking about. Yikes holy crest!

Captain Ben is 15yrs old, stocky build and a good gentle rider. Easy to catch, easy to love and rides great. No spook, been there done that gelding anyone can ride 1200 

Miss Daisy is 15yrs old and reins well and has some pep in her step. Good all around mare for timed events. $850


----------



## hisangelonly

I am not sure how he is one of a kind. Lol he is not a docile quiet stallion. At least theyre honest! Are Clydesdales good for dressage and hunter jumper? 
-----------------------------
*Clydsdale Stallion One of a kind - $2700 (Krum, TX 76249)*

Date: 2012-11-17, 4:26PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][Errors when replying to ads?]



Registered 12yr old Stallion Loves to play. Hercules is not a dossile quiet stallion. He loves attention, is willing to do just about anything you want. Loves to run, Jump, and show off. He would make a great dressage or hunter jumper, also could be driven and used sor breeding. Throws beautiful babies and is easy to handle. I also have Two mares and another stallion for sale.


----------



## hisangelonly

And he is still a stallion because.....? Of his stellar performance record and great looks and perfect conformation? 
----------------------------------------------------
hi, i have a registered sorrel tobiano/overano stallion for sale. he is very beautiful horse and easy to ride. and also have a miniature pony that is a year and 5 months old and is very gentle. im asking $900 for both, . thanks


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow, cant wait to breed him to many mares...
----------------------
*3 year old stallion - $1500 (dfw)*

Date: 2012-11-16, 3:36PM CST
Reply to: see below



3 year old Aztec horse. 
Ready for your mare
Loves kids, and is trained by an experience race horse trainer
Does not kick. He can dance.
He is a very smart horse, will only go to a good home.
Price is not negotiable. 
Text only 2142832020


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow pretty sorrel and white stallion. lol. I am pretty sure thats not a pinto of any kind.
------------------
This Sorrel/White Pinto Stallion is about 32" - 33" tall. He has a White Blaze. He is a handsome dude. Wouldn't he make a nice gift. We have bred our mares with him and have had pretty babies. He is good on a lead rope, you can hold to his halter and walk with him. He was born 4/28/2002. He like to get as much attention as the others and likes his treats. Do to move we need to sell him. Asking $475 CASH ONLY . Any questions please call: 903-450-5978


----------



## NBEventer

Anyone want a beautiful custom built trailer?

------------------------------

Custom built horse trailer for sale. Removable divider. Licensed till spring. $3000


----------



## hisangelonly

I wouldnt put my horse in that


----------



## EquiiEquestrian

Haha, oh my gosh. Reading through these made me laugh! some people...


----------



## FrostedLilly

Minature or not, I'm not sure I'd let my 3 yr old child independently handle a horse; despite being small, they're still really strong!

Broke Mini Mare


----------



## HollyBubbles

hisangelonly said:


> Wow pretty sorrel and white stallion. lol. I am pretty sure thats not a pinto of any kind.
> ------------------
> This Sorrel/White Pinto Stallion is about 32" - 33" tall. He has a White Blaze. He is a handsome dude. Wouldn't he make a nice gift. We have bred our mares with him and have had pretty babies. He is good on a lead rope, you can hold to his halter and walk with him. He was born 4/28/2002. He like to get as much attention as the others and likes his treats. Do to move we need to sell him. Asking $475 CASH ONLY . Any questions please call: 903-450-5978


Lol its pretty obvious that he likes his treats I think :wink:


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah he's a chunky monkey. Cute tho! Lol. There's a lot of minis for sale around here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equilove

hisangelonly said:


> Wow, cant wait to breed him to many mares...
> ----------------------
> *3 year old stallion - $1500 (dfw)*
> 
> Date: 2012-11-16, 3:36PM CST
> Reply to: see below
> 
> 
> 
> 3 year old Aztec horse.
> Ready for your mare
> Loves kids, and is trained by an experience race horse trainer
> Does not kick. He can dance.
> He is a very smart horse, will only go to a good home.
> Price is not negotiable.
> Text only 2142832020


I like him!


----------



## Tracer

I still want to know how a horse can dance... Do they waltz? Tango?


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Scary pasterns...and his hooves look very long (which may be accentuating the pastern issue).


----------



## GypsyRose

EHoD I was thinking the very same thing!


----------



## Tianimalz

Tracer said:


> I still want to know how a horse can dance... Do they waltz? Tango?


Probably closer to this.

Dancing Horse Cruelty - YouTube


----------



## hisangelonly

There are tons of dancing horses and their trainers around here. I see them all the time. Not only do they use a harsh bit but they use a very tight tie down. Their horses are always drop dead gorgeous. In the stock show parade every year, hundreds of these dancing horses show up. They are all very tense and scared. It makes me sad to see those beautiful horses (usually race bred qhs, andalusians, and Aztecas) being treated like that. The horses in the video act just like them when riding. And they put their kids on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer

Tianimalz said:


> Probably closer to this.
> 
> Dancing Horse Cruelty - YouTube


I've never seen anything like that. :-(


----------



## DimSum

I wonder what type of saddle you'd use?? :lol:

*Llama female appaloosa - $350 (Leslie, MI)*



Nice 3 yr. old female llama. Pretty appaloosa colored. She gets a beautiful mane but we sheared it this past summer when it was so hot out. Great to watch over your sheep, goats, etc. 












Llama female appaloosa


----------



## NBEventer

DimSum said:


> I wonder what type of saddle you'd use?? :lol:
> 
> *Llama female appaloosa - $350 (Leslie, MI)*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice 3 yr. old female llama. Pretty appaloosa colored. She gets a beautiful mane but we sheared it this past summer when it was so hot out. Great to watch over your sheep, goats, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llama female appaloosa


Hmm... I am thinking semi qh bars? lol


----------



## DimSum

I do love her eyeliner tho!


----------



## AQHA13

I've always dreamed of owning a deformed horse. 

"Sweet stunning _Gurillo_ dun Gelding...He is vaccinated, *deformed,* and doesn't seem to have any issues with his teeth ( we were going to have them floated but the vet suggested to wait since they were not giving him issues). He is an easy keeper and doesn't have any qualms at all."


----------



## Equilove

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Scary pasterns...and his hooves look very long (which may be accentuating the pastern issue).


I want to steal him (the Aztec horse). He's very cute... and looks very tolerant as well... lol.


----------



## FrostedLilly

AQHA13 said:


> I've always dreamed of owning a deformed horse.
> 
> "Sweet stunning _Gurillo_ dun Gelding...He is vaccinated, *deformed,* and doesn't seem to have any issues with his teeth ( we were going to have them floated but the vet suggested to wait since they were not giving him issues). He is an easy keeper and doesn't have any qualms at all."


Is it just me or does this horse look way too thin? Maybe just the angle of the picture?


----------



## hisangelonly

Looks thin to me. Or maybe just...deformed haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexiLuvr

I just saw an add for an 'Arabian Quarter Horse' I hope that it's a quarter-Arab cross... Looks about 14 hands though...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LexiLuvr said:


> I just saw an add for an 'Arabian Quarter Horse' I hope that it's a quarter-Arab cross... Looks about 14 hands though...


It's quite possible for an arab/QH cross to be that short. My best friend had a pure Polish Arab mare that barely topped 14hh and I've seen 14hh QHs many times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexiLuvr

Oh, I'm used to quarter horses and Arabians being around 15 hh


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

The arab i rode was maaybe 14.2 and the quarter horse i ride now is 14.2 so yes it is possible for them to be smaller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHA13

Glynnis said:


> Is it just me or does this horse look way too thin? Maybe just the angle of the picture?


No, he looks thin in all of his pics.


----------



## caljane

Glynnis said:


> Is it just me or does this horse look way too thin? Maybe just the angle of the picture?


I think that is what makes him an "easy keeper" in the add - doesn't need to be fed ... :-(


----------



## hisangelonly

He looks like his neck is a different color than his body
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

This is not from a for sale ad...And, while it is safe to "repost" as was found in another post on a well-known FB public-forum horse page, I do not have this person's permission to "critique" her horse--nor do I know her, I was basically just concerned actually. I didn't post the pic here to make fun or in any way mock this horse's photo, etc...(probably considering my question, the "confo" section would be better for this, but it isn't my horse nor does he belong to anyone who I know, thus this area seemed more appropriate).

My question is whether anyone else thinks his L rear leg appears "odd"--almost as if it is bowing inward, underneath his body? Realizing, of course, we cannot see the rest of the leg or legs, in relation to the rest of the body.

SIMPLY judging from what you CAN see, does he look to have something wrong with that L leg? I don't know why, but when somebody wrote under his FB photo, "I'd love to breed my mare to him!" so I began examining his confo, and kept coming back to that leg.

What do y'all think? Probably just a weird angled photo (?) and I've prob. wasted lots of time for nada! Sorry!


----------



## hisangelonly

It's very hard to tell. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

The photo is at a bad angle I think.


----------



## Army wife

hard to tell,but ill bet it's just how hes standing...


----------



## Ponies

I hope this girl was just wet at the time and not sunburnt! 
app mare

and then theres this.. 
Dixie Quarter Horse


----------



## GypsyRose

I think the appy was sunburnt, or maybe body clipped? What's with the Dixie mare? Your arab can't live with a quarter horse as a stable buddy? That just makes no sense! And for that price if she was close to me and does everything the person states, I would scoop her up in a heart beat!


----------



## caljane

GypsyRose said:


> What's with the Dixie mare? Your arab can't live with a quarter horse as a stable buddy? That just makes no sense! And for that price if she was close to me and does everything the person states, I would scoop her up in a heart beat!


I am pretty sure she means that she needs another Arabian because her first one is injured and she can have only two horses. Bad wording. "Lowest Ill go Is Maybe $380 Depends " - I love that. Why even bother to advertise her with $500? *g* And I get a kick out of this: "When I got her I worked with her Until I could stand up on her back and ride her bareback." - finally we know what makes a broke horse


----------



## NBEventer

She is 15 or 16 hands... there is a HUGE difference between 15 and 16 lol. She has a star, stripe and blaze? I'm glad she stands for the furrier, but id rather a horse stand for the farrier. But thats just me. 

She is super cute though... I want her for myself lol.


----------



## Equilove

caljane said:


> I am pretty sure she means that she needs another Arabian because her first one is injured and she can have only two horses. Bad wording. "Lowest Ill go Is Maybe $380 Depends " - I love that. Why even bother to advertise her with $500? *g* And I get a kick out of this: "When I got her I worked with her Until I could stand up on her back and ride her bareback." - finally we know what makes a broke horse


Lol I think it's just a kid that took selling her horse into her own hands. They all learn eventually  I remember the first time I sold a horse (well, it was a pony) I was like 15. And the guy asked me "So what's the lowest you'll take for him?" and I had him advertised for $500, so I said "Well I'd really like $500..." and then I proceeded to say "But he does buck.." and then I said all the bad things about him. Hahaha. So I took $400.


----------



## Ponies

The wording completely threw me off. lol. 
Thats what I was thinking, that a kid wrote it out.


----------



## ArabianGrace

Joke right??!?! 

"THis here is a owsum colored gilding!! Hes around 17.75 hands tall (I am a good 5'5" and he come up to my chin). He has no "formal" classes, just good ol back yard riding. He is 4 collors, Black, brown, white and dirty. he has one blue eye, so he is sometimes a handful. He sure is fast so I think you will want to use him for some fast riding, maybe some berrils or some race tracking. My step kid handles him just fine and he is only 4. Ive been doin his feet myself and he can go a good 5 months between shoeing. He don't like wormer so I gave up on that about 2 yrs ago. He loves fresh grass clippings and can run all day. Must sell soon, got laid off and are considering eatin him if we can't sell him soon. We think he's about 5 yrs old... don't pass up this fine boy... OH, he is tested homozygus for easy weight keepin and alot of hair and tail... email me if you are wanten any pictures of this good ol boy and i'll see what i can find to show you... We call him, Jeffery.

Please no tire kicking... his price is not gonnna go down, it is rock bottem for this guy."

Listed at $4,700


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ Holy Cow turds.


----------



## Annanoel

ArabianGrace said:


> Joke right??!?!
> 
> "THis here is a owsum colored gilding!! Hes around 17.75 hands tall (I am a good 5'5" and he come up to my chin). He has no "formal" classes, just good ol back yard riding. He is 4 collors, Black, brown, white and dirty. he has one blue eye, so he is sometimes a handful. He sure is fast so I think you will want to use him for some fast riding, maybe some berrils or some race tracking. My step kid handles him just fine and he is only 4. Ive been doin his feet myself and he can go a good 5 months between shoeing. He don't like wormer so I gave up on that about 2 yrs ago. He loves fresh grass clippings and can run all day. Must sell soon, got laid off and _*are considering eatin him if we can't sell him soon*_. We think he's about 5 yrs old... don't pass up this fine boy... OH, he is tested homozygus for easy weight keepin and alot of hair and tail... email me if you are wanten any pictures of this good ol boy and i'll see what i can find to show you... We call him, Jeffery.
> 
> Please no tire kicking... his price is not gonnna go down, it is rock bottem for this guy."
> 
> Listed at $4,700


REALLY?! :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

ArabianGrace said:


> Joke right??!?!
> 
> "THis here is a owsum colored gilding!! Hes around 17.75 hands tall (I am a good 5'5" and he come up to my chin). He has no "formal" classes, just good ol back yard riding. He is 4 collors, Black, brown, white and dirty. he has one blue eye, so he is sometimes a handful. He sure is fast so I think you will want to use him for some fast riding, maybe some berrils or some race tracking. My step kid handles him just fine and he is only 4. Ive been doin his feet myself and he can go a good 5 months between shoeing. He don't like wormer so I gave up on that about 2 yrs ago. He loves fresh grass clippings and can run all day. Must sell soon, got laid off and are considering eatin him if we can't sell him soon. We think he's about 5 yrs old... don't pass up this fine boy... OH, he is tested homozygus for easy weight keepin and alot of hair and tail... email me if you are wanten any pictures of this good ol boy and i'll see what i can find to show you... We call him, Jeffery.
> 
> Please no tire kicking... his price is not gonnna go down, it is rock bottem for this guy."
> 
> Listed at $4,700


I really think this is someone making fun of all the horrible ads we see out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

That HAS to be an HF member hoping to see their ad popping up on this thread. I refuse to believe that this is a real ad. Can you post the think for it?


----------



## caljane

ArabianGrace said:


> Joke right??!?!
> 
> "THis here is a owsum colored gilding!! Hes around 17.75 hands tall (I am a good 5'5" and he come up to my chin). He has no "formal" classes, just good ol back yard riding. He is 4 collors, Black, brown, white and dirty. he has one blue eye, so he is sometimes a handful. He sure is fast so I think you will want to use him for some fast riding, maybe some berrils or some race tracking. My step kid handles him just fine and he is only 4. Ive been doin his feet myself and he can go a good 5 months between shoeing. He don't like wormer so I gave up on that about 2 yrs ago. He loves fresh grass clippings and can run all day. Must sell soon, got laid off and are considering eatin him if we can't sell him soon. We think he's about 5 yrs old... don't pass up this fine boy... OH, he is tested homozygus for easy weight keepin and alot of hair and tail... email me if you are wanten any pictures of this good ol boy and i'll see what i can find to show you... We call him, Jeffery.
> 
> Please no tire kicking... his price is not gonnna go down, it is rock bottem for this guy."
> 
> Listed at $4,700


Please please please ask for a picture!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

this has to be someone trying to pull a prank or something. There is no way this is real. right??!!


----------



## smrobs

Saw this on FB. This is all the info included. Yep, I'm sure he'll stand up to reining training with those pasterns that someone could use for ski slopes :?.

"Currently in TX with a reining trainer. PM for price and info."


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Saw this on FB. This is all the info included. Yep, I'm sure he'll stand up to reining training with those pasterns that someone could use for ski slopes :?.
> 
> "Currently in TX with a reining trainer. PM for price and info."


Those pasterns aren't the only conformational flaw that would keep that poor guy from being a reiner, successful or otherwise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I like him if you chop his legs off! ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, they were just the ones that popped out at me first. Nothing about that guy says anything except "take me on some nice easy rides and I _might_ stay sound for you".


----------



## EliRose

HOLY MOLY these horses are overpriced!

Athletic, Sweet, Will do Anything for You!!
New Video This Draft Cross is Started Right!!


----------



## NBEventer

EliRose said:


> HOLY MOLY these horses are overpriced!
> 
> Athletic, Sweet, Will do Anything for You!!
> New Video This Draft Cross is Started Right!!


Over priced but freaking adorable! Them are some serious tank horses lol. I really like the second guy. Knock a zero off his price and i'll bring him home lol.


----------



## EliRose

NBEventer said:


> Over priced but freaking adorable! Them are some serious tank horses lol. I really like the second guy. Knock a zero off his price and i'll bring him home lol.


I KNOW! They are so cute, I want to squeeze and cuddle them  But not 7.5 and 9k! The owner also has some other, not-so-overpriced adorable horses on the site, too.


----------



## ArabianGrace

caljane said:


> Please please please ask for a picture!


Someone on another forum did and they got a pic of a super hairy horse


----------



## Tracer

Those are ridiculous prices even if they were in Australia!

thouorbred gelding - I think they made a smart decision by just calling him a TB in the ad if their spelling in the title is anything to go off....

Thourbred For Sale - This person wasn't quite as clever.

Horse Like Denny Wanted - I wonder if they ever found what they were looking for.

Beautiful Girl - Am I the only one that thinks her head is extremely strangely shaped? And her body conformation looks a bit bad too.

Pally QH Filly - She doesn't look like a dark palomino to me, and nor does she sound like she's worth $2000.

I have to say though that these were the worst I have come across in a long time and even then they aren't that bad, which really must say something about you Americans!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Why was that lady swimming with her leather English saddle?!?!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Ok, this isn't an ad, but I thought it was kind of a cute article. That is one calm, tolerant horse. 

A Grey Cup horse attempts to enter the Royal York, of course


----------



## cowgirl4753

Tracer said:


> Those are ridiculous prices even if they were in Australia!
> 
> thouorbred gelding - I think they made a smart decision by just calling him a TB in the ad if their spelling in the title is anything to go off....
> 
> Thourbred For Sale - This person wasn't quite as clever.
> 
> Horse Like Denny Wanted - I wonder if they ever found what they were looking for.
> 
> Beautiful Girl - Am I the only one that thinks her head is extremely strangely shaped? And her body conformation looks a bit bad too.
> 
> Pally QH Filly - She doesn't look like a dark palomino to me, and nor does she sound like she's worth $2000.
> 
> I have to say though that these were the worst I have come across in a long time and even then they aren't that bad, which really must say something about you Americans!


Ok so they are basing that "pally's" price on the fact that her brothers sold for so much even if she herself isn't registered? Wow I wish that worked here in canada!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

People, People, People


I have 3 wonderful 4 year old colts... they are all blind and I just dont have the space for them any more... I have rode two of the three and they are as sweet as could be... I would like to give all of them to there for ever home but if I have to seperate them I will.. if interested please contact Jessi at xxxxxxxxxx if you would like picture I can send them to you by text or email ... I couldnt get them to upload on the website...


----------



## LexiLuvr

*Expensive horse!*

I saw this add, but ended up being a joke:

Amazing, Winner, Best Pony Jumper, $5,000,000,000

this pony is great! he is the best pony you could ever have wins EVERY jumper show! is great with kids wins the blue ribbons in HITS wellington against very well known names around the world. jumps up to 3'6 high in competitive shows. He is the best horse for a jumper rider . THIS PONY IS ACTUALLY NOT FOR SALE I JUST WANTED TO MAE A FUNNY AD FOR HIM


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

This isn't on Craigslist but here is a fake-seller on the HorseForum unfortunately.

Brandon the horse

Says hes a stallion, then gelding, says he has a star and there isn't one, says hes an American Cream...You gotta be kidding me.

I find it sad that there are fake sellers on the horse forums...

Heres another one..

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=9464


----------



## Tracer

*sigh*

It's sad that people like posting stupid ads just for the fun of it.

4 year old horse that is cross breeded with lama


----------



## HollyBubbles

TheAQHAGirl said:


> This isn't on Craigslist but here is a fake-seller on the HorseForum unfortunately.
> 
> Brandon the horse
> 
> Says hes a stallion, then gelding, says he has a star and there isn't one, says hes an American Cream...You gotta be kidding me.
> 
> I find it sad that there are fake sellers on the horse forums...
> 
> Heres another one..
> 
> Randy the horse


 
The second one is one of those she-geldings :lol:
and I'm a little concerned that it has a "bloody shoulder" as a marking.
Oh, and 04/05/2011 was two years ago apparently...
:lol::lol::lol:

Look at the rest of her barn... She has a horse in Alaska (others are in germany) and one is a brown 14.1hh friesian with freckles.
and there is a jackson, who is also a harry.
Is there a body marking called lacing??


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, lacing is a body mark.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Just read these!!! :rolf:

King the horse

A draft that is a miniature, who changes colors from a chestnut to a dark blood bay-ish horse, who changes from a gelding to a mare?? Darn I want one!

Zeoy the horse

Boy this 'American Cream' has blue eyes, and is a hunter? Man he looks like hes just a driving horse, might just be my imagination!

jackson the horse

Another 'American Cream'! Boy that horse actually looks like a TWH. I also like how this horse can be a 'race horse' and always ridden in a snaffle *face-palm*. 

I also like how she names all her horses either Jackson or Randy!


----------



## Equilove

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Just read these!!! :rolf:
> 
> King the horse
> 
> A draft that is a miniature, who changes colors from a chestnut to a dark blood bay-ish horse, who changes from a gelding to a mare?? Darn I want one!
> 
> Zeoy the horse
> 
> Boy this 'American Cream' has blue eyes, and is a hunter? Man he looks like hes just a driving horse, might just be my imagination!
> 
> jackson the horse
> 
> Another 'American Cream'! Boy that horse actually looks like a TWH. I also like how this horse can be a 'race horse' and always ridden in a snaffle *face-palm*.
> 
> I also like how she names all her horses either Jackson or Randy!


Probably just a kid living out some virtual barn fantasy.


----------



## Tianimalz

**** boy that is the biggest mini ive ever seen!


----------



## New_image

7 year old Quarter Gelding 13.5 or 14 hands high, *sometimes takes a bridle*, easy to saddle, *will ride if lead by lead rope*.
2 1/2 year old stud thoroghbred, saddle and briddle broke, but hasn't been ridden, been working on some ground work, still needs more work done.
ASKING $400.00 each 
OR $500.00 firm for both must go ASAP


----------



## HollyBubbles

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, lacing is a body mark.


Ah right  I wasn't sure so thought I'd better ask instead of slander it:lol:


----------



## OneTallDay

I had one where the ad looked totally 'normal' for a Craigslist ad. It went something like "15yo horse for sale. Pasture. Lots of other horses come look. All must go ASAPP!!!!!!111!!!!!!one!!!!! Make offer." 

I kid you not; the ad really read like that.
Anyway, I saw the picture with it and I was like, "hmm... something's not right about where the horse is standing". It was in a very unkempt field, the fence was broken, the horse was severely underweight and I saw the hooves were in really bad shape (not trimmed whatsoever; the poor beast was standing pigeon-toed, so bad was its condition). I sent an anonymous message to a horse rescue requesting that they simply take a look to ensure the horses were doing okay... and I never heard back.

But two weeks later, on my local news, 60+ horses were seized from a private ranch for severe neglect (malnourishment, abuse, lack of medical attention, etc etc). Coincidence? I think not. Regardless of whether that was because of what I did, I'm glad I acted on my gut instinct.


----------



## GypsyRose

This is not a dumb ad but a desperate cry for help from all my friends in the north west! 177 Mini horses were confinscated and are being auctioned off on Dec 8th in Oregon. Any one looking for a new friend, companion horse or just a back yard buddy please check into this. Thanks 
MINI HORSES | Liska-Auctioneers.com


----------



## HollyBubbles

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Another 'American Cream'! Boy that horse actually looks like a TWH. I also like how this horse can be a 'race horse' and always ridden in a snaffle *face-palm*.


I can believe that race horse ridden in snaffle part, because a lot of the race horses around here are raced in a plain snaffle, Mitch was. But everything else on those ads... yeah, nah.:lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

HollyBubbles said:


> I can believe that race horse ridden in snaffle part, because a lot of the race horses around here are raced in a plain snaffle, Mitch was. But everything else on those ads... yeah, nah.:lol:


I think the "snaffle" facepalm was related to the fact that the horse was in a leverage bit in all photos :wink:


----------



## HollyBubbles

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> I think the "snaffle" facepalm was related to the fact that the horse was in a leverage bit in all photos :wink:


Ah right :lol: That just goes to show that I didn't open that link


----------



## beau159

They've got 3 different horses in this ad.

They run a sorrel (?) with a blaze in the video.

There is a photo of a bay, and there is a photo of a dark horse. 

Soooooo, I wonder which one is for sale?

Barrel Horse World


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I see a bay with 2 hind socks just like the first picture in the video and the dark picture is too dark to tell on my phone but the barrels are the same from the video..the video is definitely not a sorrel with a blaze the white was the bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

beau159 said:


> They've got 3 different horses in this ad.
> 
> They run a sorrel (?) with a blaze in the video.
> 
> There is a photo of a bay, and there is a photo of a dark horse.
> 
> Soooooo, I wonder which one is for sale?
> 
> Barrel Horse World


Definitely the same horse . . . The video and the second picture are just dark and grainy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

Not so much dumb as.. i wish i could get these.

PONY FOR SALE


looks like skinny and wormy (maybe bred?) mom with wormy baby


----------



## Janna

pull her head in hard enough shell tuck her nose 
Beautiful Grulla Mare for sale!!!


----------



## caljane

Janna said:


> Not so much dumb as.. i wish i could get these.
> 
> PONY FOR SALE
> 
> 
> looks like skinny and wormy (maybe bred?) mom with wormy baby


This ad really ****es me off. Quote: [...] She is a Cast Iron Bit (well you know). [...]
No, I don't!
The mare is starving and, right, both are wormy, the owner claims himself that it will be a piece of work to load her ... What the heck, where is the HS when they are needed?


----------



## PaintingPintos

Horse for SALE-

Age: 19 yrs
Sex: Mare
Color: Dopple Gray
Description: 1/6 paint 5/6 heavy horse
Size: 14.1-2 hands
Other: rides and drives
bred 14(maybe more) times in life, great mother, ready to make some more great quality foals.








14 times? BRED 14 times or had 14 foals? Either they're lying or that poor mare has churned out a lot of babies :O
And Dopple gray? Does she have a Dopplar radar on her or what?


----------



## Cacowgirl

And they think it would be great if she had more babies!


----------



## Sweeney Road

Lot of attention from folks here in the PNW for this auction. We are hoping that none of them wind up in a worse place than they were before.


GypsyRose said:


> This is not a dumb ad but a desperate cry for help from all my friends in the north west! 177 Mini horses were confinscated and are being auctioned off on Dec 8th in Oregon. Any one looking for a new friend, companion horse or just a back yard buddy please check into this. Thanks
> MINI HORSES | Liska-Auctioneers.com


----------



## MAG1723

*1/2 Arab Gelding - $3000 (South Surrey)*




"Beau" is a 2002 grey gelding standing 16hh. He has recently had 30 days of refresh training with Wendy Stadd. He is sound and very personable but does not want to go into steady contact on the rains and therefore will not make a show horse. He loves trails and hacking and would make someone a great pleasure horse. Need to move him on to a good home. Video upon request. Leave a message at **********



Just thought this was random


----------



## Janna

caljane said:


> This ad really ****es me off. Quote: [...] She is a Cast Iron Bit (well you know). [...]
> No, I don't!
> The mare is starving and, right, both are wormy, the owner claims himself that it will be a piece of work to load her ... What the heck, where is the HS when they are needed?



Yeah I feel bad. If I had the money id go pick them up yesterday


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

This just no words! That man is far to big to be on that poor baby i will never understand why people do this 1 1/2 year old horse for sale or trade
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

Poor baby


----------



## Oxer

Is that supposed to be some kind of joke? Do people really look at ads like that and say: "why yes, that _IS _such a wonderfully tolerant horse. I'm going to go buy that little baby horse and ride it around." Cause that somehow makes a whole lot of sense! ugh.


----------



## myhorsesonador

Wholy wormy hay belly! That pore thing needs a lot of help.


----------



## barrelbeginner

I want to buy it.. so I can save it joints before they totally are ripped to shreds.. its sad..that horse is gonna be bad before its 3..


----------



## StarfireSparrow

pistol peat is a brat but he is a whole lot of fun he has the personality of a pony for sure but he is super sweet boy he will fallow you everywere loves attention treats and fed time he loves to run around and see anything that might be interesting in his pasture he will ride a kid sometimes unless he dosent feel like it them he just stands there and eats he is a awsome cart pony has good speed keeps up his trot and has a good reverse 4 white feet blond mane and tail look good pulling the buggy but once again if he dont want to he will stand there and eat and you have to talk really sweet to him to make him go he loads on the trailer good and likes kids or really anyone that may pay attention to him he dosent like to miss out on anything he is a chunkey boy with good feet leads ties loads he really is a good boy he is just a pony so not really for a begginer (if you plan on making him do anything anyway) but is not mean at all no buck bite rear none of that please call if you may be interested in this butterball of fun 336 936 9344 no horse traders please a good home is a must just downsizing for winter

mini paint gelding pulls buggy

Um... Punctuation? Maybe a little?


----------



## Back2Horseback

Janna said:


> pull her head in hard enough shell tuck her nose
> Beautiful Grulla Mare for sale!!!


If that's their idea of beautiful, well, just, yikes...and in pic#4; Yah...could her back be ANY MORE HOLLOWED? Tucking that head to just behind the vertical "ain't gonna do nothin' for her total lack of being ACTUALLY round/on the bit"! Ugh people--do folks really fall for this "presentation style" ...poor mare.


----------



## HollyBubbles

MysterySparrow said:


> pistol peat is a brat but he is a whole lot of fun he has the personality of a pony for sure but he is super sweet boy he will fallow you everywere loves attention treats and fed time he loves to run around and see anything that might be interesting in his pasture *he will ride a kid sometimes* unless he dosent feel like it them he just stands there and eats he is a awsome cart pony has good speed keeps up his trot and has a good reverse 4 white feet blond mane and tail look good pulling the buggy but once again if he dont want to he will stand there and eat and you have to talk really sweet to him to make him go he loads on the trailer good and likes kids or really anyone that may pay attention to him he dosent like to miss out on anything he is a chunkey boy with good feet leads ties loads he really is a good boy he is just a pony so not really for a begginer (if you plan on making him do anything anyway) but is not mean at all no buck bite rear none of that please call if you may be interested in this butterball of fun 336 936 9344 no horse traders please a good home is a must just downsizing for winter
> 
> mini paint gelding pulls buggy
> 
> Um... Punctuation? Maybe a little?


Oh dear, he rides kids sometimes :lol:
I think they mean he _gives kids rides sometimes_ big difference :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles

"This is Reggie, I bought 2 standys at the same time to get something to suit me, i have chosen the smaller version. Reggie is 15/2 or 3hh. Floats,ties,traffic proof,feet etc, perfect in every way bar one. He will need a very exp home with someone who won't allow children to race around in the paddock with him. He's 10 yr old and a sweetheart. A learner could ride him BUT he has one issue we were not told when we bought him. I would like to lease him, however if you got on with him I would sell him. Our float has a soft top so as you can see by the photo the bit of flapping doesn't bother him. He does need to go b4 end of nov. PM me if you are interested and i will ring you. I can deliver him to you but would like to keep an eye on him if you are leasing, needs to be long term lease not just for summer."*

So... You gonna tell us what his vice is or just that he has one?*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

MysterySparrow said:


> pistol peat is a brat but he is a whole lot of fun he has the personality of a pony for sure but he is super sweet boy he will fallow you everywere loves attention treats and fed time he loves to run around and see anything that might be interesting in his pasture he will ride a kid sometimes unless he dosent feel like it them he just stands there and eats he is a awsome cart pony has good speed keeps up his trot and has a good reverse 4 white feet blond mane and tail look good pulling the buggy but once again if he dont want to he will stand there and eat and you have to talk really sweet to him to make him go he loads on the trailer good and likes kids or really anyone that may pay attention to him he dosent like to miss out on anything he is a chunkey boy with good feet leads ties loads he really is a good boy he is just a pony so not really for a begginer (if you plan on making him do anything anyway) but is not mean at all no buck bite rear none of that please call if you may be interested in this butterball of fun 336 936 9344 no horse traders please a good home is a must just downsizing for winter
> 
> mini paint gelding pulls buggy
> 
> Um... Punctuation? Maybe a little?


I'm "loving" the way they're explaining away his naughtiness with "but he's pony, so it's ok because it's just what ponies do." *facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

To the ponies I posted ; I feel bad and decided to text the owner. 

I really want to get the poor things.


----------



## GypsyRose

Good Luck Janna, I hope it works out for you and them. Bless you for trying!


----------



## BarrelBunny

bomb proof horse

Had to share. This is pathetic.


----------



## Sharpie

Back2Horseback said:


> If that's their idea of beautiful, well, just, yikes...and in pic#4; Yah...could her back be ANY MORE HOLLOWED? Tucking that head to just behind the vertical "ain't gonna do nothin' for her total lack of being ACTUALLY round/on the bit"! Ugh people--do folks really fall for this "presentation style" ...poor mare.


I do like that mare- not for the 'presentation' but in spite of it. If she's tolerated that and she's still been a sweetie, I wanna take her out of that, feed and train her up and teach her how to actually carry herself. I have this dream of a pair- my red dun and a nice little black dun to go with. Poor girl.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

PONY
Another 1 1/2 year old being ridden-_- sheesh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Sharpie said:


> I do like that mare- not for the 'presentation' but in spite of it. If she's tolerated that and she's still been a sweetie, I wanna take her out of that, feed and train her up and teach her how to actually carry herself. I have this dream of a pair- my red dun and a nice little black dun to go with. Poor girl.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> I'm complete in agreement with that conceptually!! In fact, were I to have the necessary experience mainly, and additional funds as well certainly, I find that there are MANY sweeties on this thread over it's run whom I have wished to be able to do the same with!
> 
> I believe a number of folks actually have, & in that regard, this thread has been a LOT MORE VALUABLE than simply a "semi-mocking" tool to make fun of (behind their backs, of course--as that's so much more morally appropriate--NOT--though I too have been MORE THAN GUILTY OF SAME...many times, I should refrain--tis just so frustrating at times seeing these creatures not be given everything I BELIEVE, as do most in this forum, they truly DESERVE! And out comes the mocking I assume, for that reason?) the uneducated/uncaring/&/or uninformed horse owners/sellers of the world as to their less-than-stellar horsemanship ways!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

$5 for a round bale of hay... that seems fishy...

Good Hay For Sale

EDIT: NEVERMIND, I see that's for a square bale... still very inexpensive for both round and square bales.


----------



## amp23

$20 for a round bale?! That's unheard of here. We just brought in 2 today for $60 each. Others we've found near here are $80-100 a round bale. Square bales are currently $6


----------



## ShelC

What's funny is, paying for the board and feed of another person's horse IS the lease fee... a half lease is paying for half the board and fee while the owner pays the other half. At least that's what it is here in Georgia. Basically borrowing another's horse.


----------



## Lwhisperer

We're spending a good $130 per round bale of high quality grass mix. Even $100 sounds awesome. I hate droughts...


----------



## Janna

Lwhisperer said:


> We're spending a good $130 per round bale of high quality grass mix. Even $100 sounds awesome. I hate droughts...




Dang O.O I get 4 all together, including delivery it's $130


----------



## Lwhisperer

Yep. The CO/NE area is really hurting this winter. And the weather "experts" are predicting that it won't get much (if any) better in the next year. I'm sooooo ready to move...


----------



## Lwhisperer

Sorry for the double post but there was so much wrong with this that I couldn't help it...
AQHA palomino stud

First of all, why not take pictures of a CLEAN horse? Would that be so hard?
Also: "He was suppose to have been used for roping and gathering cattle." What does what he was "suppose" to have done matter if he never did it???
Finally, keeping a stallion in ONE STRAND of non-hot hot wire? Yeah, that sounds safe. UGH.


----------



## Army wife

Lwhisperer said:


> Sorry for the double post but there was so much wrong with this that I couldn't help it...
> AQHA palomino stud
> 
> First of all, why not take pictures of a CLEAN horse? Would that be so hard?
> Also: "He was suppose to have been used for roping and gathering cattle." What does what he was "suppose" to have done matter if he never did it???
> Finally, keeping a stallion in ONE STRAND of non-hot hot wire? Yeah, that sounds safe. UGH.


Studs here are kept together, and with geldings too. In a pasture with 2 strand hot wire next to mares, half the day the fence isn't even hot. Neither of them have ever even offered to touch the hot wire...but neither have bred either. I don't even think they know what their "manhood" is for lol


----------



## apachiedragon

horse with seat obo trade or cach 300 .obo.

"Horse with seat" *giggle*


----------



## Tianimalz

apachiedragon said:


> horse with seat obo trade or cach 300 .obo.
> 
> "Horse with seat" *giggle*


Is that foal in a dog kennel?


----------



## maisie

This guy is posted on canter with a link to a flickr post. Look at his poor knees and those pin firing marks. Look at his eyes. He ran 50 times and won one race.
Wet n Wildcat - a set on Flickr 

He's a 2006 so only 6 years. :-(


----------



## NBEventer

maisie said:


> This guy is posted on canter with a link to a flickr post. Look at his poor knees and those pin firing marks. Look at his eyes. He ran 50 times and won one race.
> Wet n Wildcat - a set on Flickr
> 
> He's a 2006 so only 6 years. :-(


Minus his legs being a mess... he looks like such a sweety. If I had a nice field for him I would scoop him up and let him live out life as a lawn ornament.


----------



## DancingArabian

apachiedragon said:


> horse with seat obo trade or cach 300 .obo.
> 
> "Horse with seat" *giggle*


Terrible translation from Spanish for saddle!
The "horse" looks like a foal. That its sold with a saddle is concerning.

Now if I were in Florida and had some CACH to pay with...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

Tianimalz said:


> Is that foal in a dog kennel?


Whatever it is it does not look very big, but the foal looks healthy, good feet - more than someone yould expect when reading the ad ...


----------



## fastforty

*HOARSE Brown Tamed - $600*

Hoarse 5 Years Nice Lets You Ride It. No room for him call/tex me***-***-****

HOARSE Brown Tamed


----------



## Oxer

Holy moly! You folks with your cheap hay!! A regular square bale of hay... is $22 here!


----------



## Piaffe

The first two pictures are just too great  The longer I look at them the more disturbed I become. I feel like a big ol' meanie posting this as I'm sure the horse is sweet....it's just the pics....lol...

Beautiful Arab mare trade


----------



## FrostedLilly

This person is trying really hard to sell their horse. 

Horses


----------



## Chiilaa

Piaffe said:


> The first two pictures are just too great  The longer I look at them the more disturbed I become. I feel like a big ol' meanie posting this as I'm sure the horse is sweet....it's just the pics....lol...
> 
> Beautiful Arab mare trade


A shirt! A shirt! Please, won't somebody think of the children?!?!?!


----------



## doubleopi

Oxer said:


> Holy moly! You folks with your cheap hay!! A regular square bale of hay... is $22 here!


 Um $48 in Kodiak, AK...:shock:


----------



## iridehorses

> *RODEO BUCKING HORSES - $1000 (Travelers Rest)*
> 
> Date: 2012-11-28, 8:22PM EST
> i got two stud bucking horses, never been messed with, just feed them. they are about a year and a month old, mom says i cant afforid them so i got to let them go. they are used as saddle bronc horse or a bareback horse in rodeos have never been bucked, to young. but need gone asap. call or text if interested. 864 three 9 five 3 five 8 nine
> 
> 
> Location: Travelers Rest
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


 ...A year old. really?


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Oxer said:


> Holy moly! You folks with your cheap hay!! A regular square bale of hay... is $22 here!


Oh my god! 22 dollars American money? That's ridiculous, our square bales are 5.00 max, that's top quality! Is your hay made of gold? Lol


----------



## NBEventer

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Oh my god! 22 dollars American money? That's ridiculous, our square bales are 5.00 max, that's top quality! Is your hay made of gold? Lol


Hay prices in Cali have been through the roof for awhile. The old jumper barn I trained at went to Cali and Arizona for the winter jumper series. It was brutal because you were not allowed to take your own hay into the state but their hay prices gave you a stroke to even look at.


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

NBEventer said:


> Hay prices in Cali have been through the roof for awhile. The old jumper barn I trained at went to Cali and Arizona for the winter jumper series. It was brutal because you were not allowed to take your own hay into the state but their hay prices gave you a stroke to even look at.


Interesting. I live in New Hampshire, and most people grow their own hay since everyone has at least an extra acre to hay. but most farmers hay the centers of their corn fields and stuff around here so every farm has cheap 3 dollar hay, so our news paper ads tend to be only like 20+ hay for sale adds, its just a matter of quality, and checking it. most is really good though, especially the wild grown hay.


----------



## NBEventer

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Interesting. I live in New Hampshire, and most people grow their own hay since everyone has at least an extra acre to hay. but most farmers hay the centers of their corn fields and stuff around here so every farm has cheap 3 dollar hay, so our news paper ads tend to be only like 20+ hay for sale adds, its just a matter of quality, and checking it. most is really good though, especially the wild grown hay.


Its funny how different it is area to area. Where I am now(not to far from you) we can get nice second cut for $4.50 a bale delivered, first cut $3.75 - $4 a bale delivered. When you have to buy 300+ at a time it hurts but it could be much worse. We go through 20(ish) bales a day.


----------



## FrostedLilly

It really depends on the type of weather during the year too. Here in Alberta, it was hot and we had rain almost daily this summer, and hay crops were plentiful, so it's pretty cheap right now. There have been drought years though (like what some areas of the US are facing) where the prices are through the roof.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hay prices have been rising steadily here in AZ for the past couple of years. Two years ago, I could feed my old gelding for $20 a week and that was buying one three-string (120#) bale of alfalfa and one three-string (125#) bale of Bermuda grass. Now, $20 will barely buy one halfway okay two-string (90#) bale of alfalfa, which is the cheapest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

NBEventer said:


> Its funny how different it is area to area. Where I am now(not to far from you) we can get nice second cut for $4.50 a bale delivered, first cut $3.75 - $4 a bale delivered. When you have to buy 300+ at a time it hurts but it could be much worse. We go through 20(ish) bales a day.


Oh wow, that's certainly a lot of bales a day! I have a mini and a pony, so we go through about 1 bale every three days. So we have at most ten bales at a time.


----------



## apachiedragon

I go through about 6 a day, which is why we started making our own after getting hit by a couple of drought years back in the day. Luckily we have storage for enough to get us through the winter most years with what we cut over the summer.


----------



## smrobs

Piaffe said:


> The first two pictures are just too great  The longer I look at them the more disturbed I become. I feel like a big ol' meanie posting this as I'm sure the horse is sweet....it's just the pics....lol...
> 
> Beautiful Arab mare trade


LOL, Chiilaa, I am less concerned about the guy without a shirt than I am with the woman who looks like she's mining for dingleberries.


----------



## Endiku

XD so I'm not the only one that uses the term dingleberries! Yuck :3


----------



## PunksTank

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> Interesting. I live in New Hampshire, and most people grow their own hay since everyone has at least an extra acre to hay. but most farmers hay the centers of their corn fields and stuff around here so every farm has cheap 3 dollar hay, so our news paper ads tend to be only like 20+ hay for sale adds, its just a matter of quality, and checking it. most is really good though, especially the wild grown hay.


Well that stinks I'm just south of NH in MA and my hay is $8.50 a bale! Not as bad as some people but it still stinks with my fat ponies! Slow feeders rock.


----------



## LoveHaflingers

*Very Long, but Hopefully Funny!*

Wow, I have so many to add to here. In the 4 months spent looking for a "cheap" (around $1,000) horse for my friend, I have found so many things that made me laugh. Prepare yourselves.


*Mucho is registered half arab but is almost full arab*. He rides english and western, WTCs, Transitions well, squares up for halter, started over jumps. He does need an intermediate rider. He has a wonderful personality and really is a great boy

Which is he? register half, or almost full? And the only picture is one of his head and shoulders. Ok, so he has a nice head, but he could be the most sickle-hocked or deformed horse past that that you've ever seen!


*Dr. Pepper loving horse

*Leo is a 15 year old quarter horse who has a big personality. if you have any kind of food on you he will sniff you all over until he finds it but *his favorite treat above all things is Dr. Pepper. He drinks it just like a human right out of a cup and if you have a straw and lid on it he will get it off*. (There was a lot more info, going on for several paragraphs!)

Hm, never heard of that one yet!


Nice eight year old Appaloosa trail gelding. Finny is a handsome fellow who loves to trail ride with other horses and walks along with a nice slow pace. When asked he will break into a beautiful trot that is easy to set and does not require you to post. *He does not like to ride out on his own because he values the comfort and companionship of other horses*. Finny loves to be groomed and stands well when being tacked up and mounted. He is pretty good for the ferrier and was just trimmed and front shoes reset last week. Price is negotiable within reason. Please call for more details. 

I need to hire these people to write an ad for my mom's, uh, *special* horse!



*Amazing Companion Horse or Lightly Trailed!

*Ollie Is an 13 year old Appendix QH. Ollie has the puppy dog attitude. He is great with people. The only reason we are selling him is because he has a limp in the front right hoof. I Want a family that will give him all the attention he needs! *You can still ride him on trails just no athletic work with him*, I would love to keep him but I need a gaming gelding.(blah blah blah) 

First of all, name a horse that _isn't _an "Amazing Companion Horse"! Second of all, when I think of trail rides, I think of climbing up steep hills and rocky terrain, and taking nice long gallops. That isn't athletic? Then I guess my horse got in shape grazing all the time. Hm.


Lightning is a very nice gelding. He stands about 15hh. He has done trails, jumping, packed kids around and used to be a lesson horse at a stable. *He is half arab so has a little forward movement*, but he is very fun and safe both on the ground and under saddle. He has had allot of training but has only had a under 25 rides in this summer, so he does need a refresher course. If interested please contact me. Serious inquires only!

Stereotypical much?


Scotch - Sorrel Quarter Horse Mare
*Additional Comments:*
None 

Just a picture of the horse grazing with a fly mask on. Yep, good luck selling that horse!


(Excert from a VERY long ad.)
*I'm not a 'horse person'. I am an intermediate rider, own two and they are my babies.* This baby needs a GOOD forever home. He will be purchased on a buy back contract. If you choose to sell him in the future, I shall be granted first refusal.

Then what _is _a "horse person"?


(On the ad of a black/dark brown Standarbred)

*He is a beautiful horse with an extremely unique color to him*. 

Yes, brown is very unique and special. It is also the color of probably 40% of the horses in the world...


*100% Skipper W bred
*have papers but never sent them in. Beautiful golden color with white socks.

That would be palomino. And this on the ad of a gelding, so they weren't even bragging she/he would be good for breeding. Nope, according to the info provided, he is good for nothing but to look at his " beautiful golden color and white socks". Hm, useful. 


*I originally bred my mare Penny in order to have another horse for my father so he could ride with me*. Vote For Pedro, or Baby as we call her, *was born a year before I left for college and during that year we worked with her to get her ready to ride*. After I moved away for school, my father began regularly riding another horse we had. 

*Because she hasn't been ridden in a number of years Baby is a bit green* but would a fun project for someone looking to train and work with their own horse. She is highly intelligent, very friendly and has a pretty buckskin and white painted color. Both her mane and tail are part white and part dark brown. 

What's wrong with this ad?
1) She bred her horse so her father could ride with her? So you are willing to wait about 4 years (from when her mare was first bred to when she could truly be ridden a lot) so her father could ride? Wouldn't it be easier to buy an actually trained horse?
2) She was born a year before you went to college? Could you see that coming, you leaving and your poor dad getting stuck with an unruly yearling? And on that not, how did you get into college if you could not count a year ahead and see this coming? 
3) She's "green broke"? You went to college when she was a yearling and came back and now the horse is for sale (she is currently 6). She couldn't have been ridden for more than a few months if the girl left when she was a yearling or so and sat around til the girl got home.

Basically, why don't people see these things before hand? To think "In 2 years, what am I going to do with this unruly yearling?


Corleone is a drop dead gorgeous APHA gelding. He is a big stout boy! *Requires and experienced rider and preferably a very confident, kind woman who can gain his trust and continue to work on decensatizing him to loud noises and new sights*. He has earned his ROM in halter, has earned several Grand and Reserves in local western pleasure shows and has been used to trail ride. *This horse is NOT, I say NOT a candidate for sporting events or gymkanas. He is strictly a halter, showmanship, trail - walk, jog recreational horse*. If you need a best friend, Corleone is for you. Please call for immediate response. I am trying to reduce my herd. He will only go to an approved, loving home and *he has navicular, but has had no issues trail riding*. He is shod all around and does not require corrective shoeing. Negotiable to the right home and buyer.

A. He is trail riding and still needs a lot of desensitizing to new sights and sounds? Sounds safe!
B. The photo expired, but basically, this horse is a "halter" QH. So ridiculously muscular with toothpick legs that he can't hold up his own weight under actual work. He seriously looks HYPP. 
C. See rant above about trail riding ^. Why do people always say their horse is lame, then is "sound for trails". Maybe walking trails on flat ground, but real trail riding horses work harder than many other disciplines who say there's is "hard". (I won't name any)


Sammy is a purebred 15 year old Arabian. Hes my first horse and Ive had him for three years. *Sammy has had some mild neurological changes that prevent him from being ridden. He is unsafe under saddle, and could wobble and fall without warning*. Although, he is very safe to work around and to be turned out. He has a very nice disposition, not a mean bone in his body. *He has an old injury on his neck from a board puncturing it during a tornado*. Sammy is in great health besides the neurological problem and is UTD on all vaccines. He is able to be turned out and has been doing fine. He has been very well taken care of so it is very important to me that this sweet guy goes to a loving home. Hes low maintenance, and needs very little grain. I would be keeping him but I have another horse now, and cannot afford it. He gets along well with all horses, he keeps to himself. Sammy would make a wonderful buddy for your lonely horse!

Really, I wouldn't feel safe working with a horse that could go phyco any moment and fall on me. Most likely, if he even gets sold, he'll just end up being put down. Poor Sammy.


And, I think the ad was deleted, but I found one that said, word for word, "*He is blind in one eye. He is fast".

*My dream horse! Blind and fast!


Then I found an OTTB for sale. Nice sounding horse, but the owner will certainly never be a horse photographer.

Sorry for the uber-long post, hopefully you laughed at least once!
Happy Horse-Sales-Ad-Laughing!


----------



## Shenandoah

LoveHaflingers said:


> *Mucho is registered half arab but is almost full arab*. He rides english and western, WTCs, Transitions well, squares up for halter, started over jumps. He does need an intermediate rider. He has a wonderful personality and really is a great boy
> 
> Which is he? register half, or almost full?


Actually, there's nothing wrong with that.
Arabians can be registered as full, half, or Anglo. This is simplifying the rules a bit -- but basically, if they are not purebred, but ONE parent is purebred, they are registered as a half Arabian, even if the other parent had some Arabian blood.

So it is perfectly valid for an almost-full Arabian to be a registered half Arabian.


----------



## EliRose

. . . I have to really, really, really disagree about your stance on trail riding . . .


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I also slightly disagree on the trail riding A) they never said he was lame of it is light navicular it is very possible for him to do light trail riding and it also makes sense that he isnt fully desensitized, just because a horse is trail ridden doesn't mean they are 100% desensitized. 
Also the sammy horse if he has neurological problems he isn't " going psyco" and very well could be a fine buddy. Atleast they state right away he cannot be ridden instead of lying.
And on Ollie by " no athletic work" they mean he isn't cut out for heavy work, yes some trail riders are more extreme however many also prefer just a calm walk down the road which they say this guy can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Shenandoah said:


> Actually, there's nothing wrong with that.
> Arabians can be registered as full, half, or Anglo. This is simplifying the rules a bit -- but basically, if they are not purebred, but ONE parent is purebred, they are registered as a half Arabian, even if the other parent had some Arabian blood.
> 
> So it is perfectly valid for an almost-full Arabian to be a registered half Arabian.


Case in point, my old gelding was 3/4 Arab and 1/4 saddlebred and was registered half-arab.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

*Holy typos batman*

"Arabian Horse"
This is a young gelding horse about 14 and a half hands my vet said around 6-7 yr old part Arabian he does good around the farm and in the arena, follows my other horses any speed, we're down sizing do to luck of riders, I'm asking $ 500.00 obo. He is never had shoes and have very helthy huffs. I'm willing to do some trade. show me what you got and w'll go form there.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Ouch. As a former English major, that hurt my eyes. Lol!


----------



## Piaffe

^^ Good to hear those "lucky riders" horse has "helthy huffs"


----------



## Tessa7707

That was my favorite part- "Helthy Huffs" 
I rarely laugh out loud at the computer. 
This is one of those times.


----------



## Back2Horseback

maisie said:


> This guy is posted on canter with a link to a flickr post. Look at his poor knees and those pin firing marks. Look at his eyes. He ran 50 times and won one race.
> Wet n Wildcat - a set on Flickr
> 
> He's a 2006 so only 6 years. :-(


Apologies for sounding foolish...I looked @ the photos...what are "pin firing" marks caused by? (I get that "pin firing" caused them; rather, I am not familiar with what pin firing is...?? Very interested to know, as I could definitely see a number of a
marks on his legs!

Thanks... ;0)


----------



## PunksTank

Back2Horseback said:


> Apologies for sounding foolish...I looked @ the photos...what are "pin firing" marks caused by? (I get that "pin firing" caused them; rather, I am not familiar with what pin firing is...?? Very interested to know, as I could definitely see a number of a
> marks on his legs!
> 
> Thanks... ;0)


It's an old, inhuman, but still used (unfortunately) way of 'healing' horses, for lack of better wording here is what Wiki had to say about it:"Pin firing, also known as thermocautery,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_firing#cite_note-obsolete-1 is the treatment of an injury to a horses's leg, by burning, freezing, or dousing it with acid or caustic chemicals.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_firing#cite_note-obsolete-1 This is supposed to induce a counter-irritation and speed and/or improve healing. This treatment is used more often on racehorses than on other performance horses. It is sometimes used in the treatment of bucked shins or splint, curb, or chronic bowed tendons. There was also the theory that it would "toughen" the leg of the horse. This treatment is prevalent in equine vet books published in the early 20th century; however many present-day veterinarians and horse owners consider it barbaric and a cruel form of treatment. It is not generally taught in veterinary schools today."http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_firing#cite_note-horse-2


----------



## Back2Horseback

PunksTank said:


> It's an old, inhuman, but still used (unfortunately) way of 'healing' horses, for lack of better wording here is what Wiki had to say about it:"Pin firing, also known as thermocautery,http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_firing#cite_note-obsolete-1 is the treatment of an injury to a horses's leg, by burning, freezing, or dousing it with acid or caustic chemicals.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_firing#cite_note-obsolete-1 This is supposed to induce a counter-irritation and speed and/or improve healing. This treatment is used more often on racehorses than on other performance horses. It is sometimes used in the treatment of bucked shins or splint, curb, or chronic bowed tendons. There was also the theory that it would "toughen" the leg of the horse. This treatment is prevalent in equine vet books published in the early 20th century; however many present-day veterinarians and horse owners consider it barbaric and a cruel form of treatment. It is not generally taught in veterinary schools today."http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pin_firing#cite_note-horse-2


Thank you for the (prompt!) response! It sounds quite painful and while "in theory " I can see why it would have been done sans more modern medical options, it clearly. is outdated by FAR! Poor guy...I found him very pretty and sweet looking ...

I also appreciate the answer, as I, too, certainly could have Wiki'd or googled it,, I thought if others also were unfamiliar I could get the answer on HF & educate others simultaneously! ;0)


----------



## FrostedLilly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Case in point, my old gelding was 3/4 Arab and 1/4 saddlebred and was registered half-arab.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup, my first mare was 7/8 Arab and 1/8 Thoroughbred but was registered Part-Arab.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Thanks for all of the info... and the wonderful picture. Looks like she could be a pretty mare though.


4 year old dapple grey mare, broke to ride, no time for her with baby.

Would make a great sport horse, lots of potential and beautiful movement


----------



## alexischristina

... Really nice looking movement. :lol:


----------



## Army wife

LoveHaflingers said:


> Wow, I have so many to add to here. In the 4 months spent looking for a "cheap" (around $1,000) horse for my friend, I have found so many things that made me laugh. Prepare yourselves.
> 
> 
> *Mucho is registered half arab but is almost full arab*. He rides english and western, WTCs, Transitions well, squares up for halter, started over jumps. He does need an intermediate rider. He has a wonderful personality and really is a great boy
> 
> Which is he? register half, or almost full? And the only picture is one of his head and shoulders. Ok, so he has a nice head, but he could be the most sickle-hocked or deformed horse past that that you've ever seen!
> 
> 
> *Dr. Pepper loving horse
> 
> *Leo is a 15 year old quarter horse who has a big personality. if you have any kind of food on you he will sniff you all over until he finds it but *his favorite treat above all things is Dr. Pepper. He drinks it just like a human right out of a cup and if you have a straw and lid on it he will get it off*. (There was a lot more info, going on for several paragraphs!)
> 
> Hm, never heard of that one yet!
> 
> 
> Nice eight year old Appaloosa trail gelding. Finny is a handsome fellow who loves to trail ride with other horses and walks along with a nice slow pace. When asked he will break into a beautiful trot that is easy to set and does not require you to post. *He does not like to ride out on his own because he values the comfort and companionship of other horses*. Finny loves to be groomed and stands well when being tacked up and mounted. He is pretty good for the ferrier and was just trimmed and front shoes reset last week. Price is negotiable within reason. Please call for more details.
> 
> I need to hire these people to write an ad for my mom's, uh, *special* horse!
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing Companion Horse or Lightly Trailed!
> 
> *Ollie Is an 13 year old Appendix QH. Ollie has the puppy dog attitude. He is great with people. The only reason we are selling him is because he has a limp in the front right hoof. I Want a family that will give him all the attention he needs! *You can still ride him on trails just no athletic work with him*, I would love to keep him but I need a gaming gelding.(blah blah blah)
> 
> First of all, name a horse that _isn't _an "Amazing Companion Horse"! Second of all, when I think of trail rides, I think of climbing up steep hills and rocky terrain, and taking nice long gallops. That isn't athletic? Then I guess my horse got in shape grazing all the time. Hm.
> 
> 
> Lightning is a very nice gelding. He stands about 15hh. He has done trails, jumping, packed kids around and used to be a lesson horse at a stable. *He is half arab so has a little forward movement*, but he is very fun and safe both on the ground and under saddle. He has had allot of training but has only had a under 25 rides in this summer, so he does need a refresher course. If interested please contact me. Serious inquires only!
> 
> Stereotypical much?
> 
> 
> Scotch - Sorrel Quarter Horse Mare
> *Additional Comments:*
> None
> 
> Just a picture of the horse grazing with a fly mask on. Yep, good luck selling that horse!
> 
> 
> (Excert from a VERY long ad.)
> *I'm not a 'horse person'. I am an intermediate rider, own two and they are my babies.* This baby needs a GOOD forever home. He will be purchased on a buy back contract. If you choose to sell him in the future, I shall be granted first refusal.
> 
> Then what _is _a "horse person"?
> 
> 
> (On the ad of a black/dark brown Standarbred)
> 
> *He is a beautiful horse with an extremely unique color to him*.
> 
> Yes, brown is very unique and special. It is also the color of probably 40% of the horses in the world...
> 
> 
> *100% Skipper W bred
> *have papers but never sent them in. Beautiful golden color with white socks.
> 
> That would be palomino. And this on the ad of a gelding, so they weren't even bragging she/he would be good for breeding. Nope, according to the info provided, he is good for nothing but to look at his " beautiful golden color and white socks". Hm, useful.
> 
> 
> *I originally bred my mare Penny in order to have another horse for my father so he could ride with me*. Vote For Pedro, or Baby as we call her, *was born a year before I left for college and during that year we worked with her to get her ready to ride*. After I moved away for school, my father began regularly riding another horse we had.
> 
> *Because she hasn't been ridden in a number of years Baby is a bit green* but would a fun project for someone looking to train and work with their own horse. She is highly intelligent, very friendly and has a pretty buckskin and white painted color. Both her mane and tail are part white and part dark brown.
> 
> What's wrong with this ad?
> 1) She bred her horse so her father could ride with her? So you are willing to wait about 4 years (from when her mare was first bred to when she could truly be ridden a lot) so her father could ride? Wouldn't it be easier to buy an actually trained horse?
> 2) She was born a year before you went to college? Could you see that coming, you leaving and your poor dad getting stuck with an unruly yearling? And on that not, how did you get into college if you could not count a year ahead and see this coming?
> 3) She's "green broke"? You went to college when she was a yearling and came back and now the horse is for sale (she is currently 6). She couldn't have been ridden for more than a few months if the girl left when she was a yearling or so and sat around til the girl got home.
> 
> Basically, why don't people see these things before hand? To think "In 2 years, what am I going to do with this unruly yearling?
> 
> 
> Corleone is a drop dead gorgeous APHA gelding. He is a big stout boy! *Requires and experienced rider and preferably a very confident, kind woman who can gain his trust and continue to work on decensatizing him to loud noises and new sights*. He has earned his ROM in halter, has earned several Grand and Reserves in local western pleasure shows and has been used to trail ride. *This horse is NOT, I say NOT a candidate for sporting events or gymkanas. He is strictly a halter, showmanship, trail - walk, jog recreational horse*. If you need a best friend, Corleone is for you. Please call for immediate response. I am trying to reduce my herd. He will only go to an approved, loving home and *he has navicular, but has had no issues trail riding*. He is shod all around and does not require corrective shoeing. Negotiable to the right home and buyer.
> 
> A. He is trail riding and still needs a lot of desensitizing to new sights and sounds? Sounds safe!
> B. The photo expired, but basically, this horse is a "halter" QH. So ridiculously muscular with toothpick legs that he can't hold up his own weight under actual work. He seriously looks HYPP.
> C. See rant above about trail riding ^. Why do people always say their horse is lame, then is "sound for trails". Maybe walking trails on flat ground, but real trail riding horses work harder than many other disciplines who say there's is "hard". (I won't name any)
> 
> 
> Sammy is a purebred 15 year old Arabian. Hes my first horse and Ive had him for three years. *Sammy has had some mild neurological changes that prevent him from being ridden. He is unsafe under saddle, and could wobble and fall without warning*. Although, he is very safe to work around and to be turned out. He has a very nice disposition, not a mean bone in his body. *He has an old injury on his neck from a board puncturing it during a tornado*. Sammy is in great health besides the neurological problem and is UTD on all vaccines. He is able to be turned out and has been doing fine. He has been very well taken care of so it is very important to me that this sweet guy goes to a loving home. Hes low maintenance, and needs very little grain. I would be keeping him but I have another horse now, and cannot afford it. He gets along well with all horses, he keeps to himself. Sammy would make a wonderful buddy for your lonely horse!
> 
> Really, I wouldn't feel safe working with a horse that could go phyco any moment and fall on me. Most likely, if he even gets sold, he'll just end up being put down. Poor Sammy.
> 
> 
> And, I think the ad was deleted, but I found one that said, word for word, "*He is blind in one eye. He is fast".
> 
> *My dream horse! Blind and fast!
> 
> 
> Then I found an OTTB for sale. Nice sounding horse, but the owner will certainly never be a horse photographer.
> 
> Sorry for the uber-long post, hopefully you laughed at least once!
> Happy Horse-Sales-Ad-Laughing!


Your commentary....smh


----------



## NBEventer

Yea I don't know. Reading LoveHalflingers post... I really don't see any issues with most of those ads. 

When I sold my now retired jumper who had soundness issues I advertised him as a nice trail horse. He was ok for trails but not sound enough for jumping and showing. Those were the vets words. A lot of people just like to saddle up and go for a nice long walk through the woods on horse back. Not out galloping and climbing cliffs. 

Arab post was already addressed. As for the rest. I'm to lazy to reply to each part right now. Except for the "part arab so very forward" well that is actually rather true. Not much different then saying a TB is forward. Most are, some arnt, but most are.


----------



## amp23

LoveHaflingers said:


> *Dr. Pepper loving horse
> 
> *Leo is a 15 year old quarter horse who has a big personality. if you have any kind of food on you he will sniff you all over until he finds it but *his favorite treat above all things is Dr. Pepper. He drinks it just like a human right out of a cup and if you have a straw and lid on it he will get it off*. (There was a lot more info, going on for several paragraphs!)
> 
> Hm, never heard of that one yet!


My horse actually does this too.... Hahaha. He absolutely loves my Mr. Pibb or Dr. Pepper when I bring it to the barn and will search for it.


----------



## NBEventer

amp23 said:


> My horse actually does this too.... Hahaha. He absolutely loves my Mr. Pibb or Dr. Pepper when I bring it to the barn and will search for it.


I had a horse that used to try and steal peoples drinks all the time. It was kind of cute. My friends horse is a known hot dog theif, and chip theif, and anything that may be in a persons hand standing close to him. She has to post warning signs on her stall at horse shows lol.


----------



## Ripplewind

Just had a blond moment....I saw an ad for a "Huge Beautiful Paint" that was only 14hh. Then I realized that she was just a filly, and that she would mature to over 16hh. I feel silly now.


----------



## blue eyed pony

NBEventer said:


> I had a horse that used to try and steal peoples drinks all the time. It was kind of cute. My friends horse is a known hot dog theif, and chip theif, and anything that may be in a persons hand standing close to him. She has to post warning signs on her stall at horse shows lol.


hahaha my horse is like that. He just HAS TO try whatever I'm eating if I'm eating something near him. Notorious burger ring thief - he stole the bag off me once and went tearing off around the paddock - and he'll eat literally any kind of fruit and most kinds of vegetable. He tried to steal a ham sandwich off me once and he LOVES cheese.


----------



## NBEventer

blue eyed pony said:


> hahaha my horse is like that. He just HAS TO try whatever I'm eating if I'm eating something near him. Notorious burger ring thief - he stole the bag off me once and went tearing off around the paddock - and he'll eat literally any kind of fruit and most kinds of vegetable. He tried to steal a ham sandwich off me once and he LOVES cheese.


I had doritos one day at the barn and was offering them to my mare. She would take it in her mouth for a second, spit it out and turn her lip up. She is a super fussy eater(to the point I can't even put cool cals, fluid flex, minerals or anything not a pellet in her feed). So she will sniff then make ugly faces. I keep offering her stuff just because the face is so funny lol.


----------



## Chiilaa

NBEventer said:


> I had doritos one day at the barn and was offering them to my mare. She would take it in her mouth for a second, spit it out and turn her lip up. She is a super fussy eater(to the point I can't even put cool cals, fluid flex, minerals or anything not a pellet in her feed). So she will sniff then make ugly faces. I keep offering her stuff just because the face is so funny lol.


My childhood pony ate and drank all sorts of stuff. Her fave was spearmint flavoured milk, but oddest thing she was partial to was jerky :?


----------



## blue eyed pony

lol NB I have one who won't even try treats. She's a suspicious eater but not a picky eater [she's easy to worm, will eat feeds with bute in them and I don't even have to put any molasses in]... I know that doesn't outwardly make much sense but have you ever known a person who will eat things that are absolutely gross, but won't try anything new? She's like that. Her "treat" is a palmful of pellets, because that's all she'll even try. She doesn't know what carrot/apple/etc is, so she won't try it.

With Mum's pony and my gelding, on the other hand, if the human is eating it, it must be food, and therefore they must try it.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

NBEventer said:


> I had doritos one day at the barn and was offering them to my mare. She would take it in her mouth for a second, spit it out and turn her lip up. She is a super fussy eater(to the point I can't even put cool cals, fluid flex, minerals or anything not a pellet in her feed). So she will sniff then make ugly faces. I keep offering her stuff just because the face is so funny lol.


Haha I have one who doesn't smell before he tries stuff and he usually finds out he won't like it. Results in funny faces.  I usually try to give him whatever he spit out again right after he spits it out and that time is when he smells it :lol: Like you I keep offering him stuff because I like the faces hahaha.

I gave my appy a piece of a coconut cookie once, he promptly spit it out and literally acted like and looked like he was gagging from the taste. It was definately a sight he looked like when you give a baby something they don't like and they do the gaggy face haha gotta love em.


----------



## amp23

I've fed my horse all sorts of things, but the only thing he really spit out and hated was ravioli. I was eating it in the barn one day and he wouldn't leave me alone so I finally gave him a little piece and he hated it!


----------



## Tessa7707

So, my BO's horse LOVES iced tea. I mean, LOVES it. We will often ride down to this restaurant and as soon as we get there, one of the waitresses already has an iced tea ready for him and brings it out! It's hilarious to watch.


----------



## GypsyRose

When I had my first horse, she used to drink my Dad's beer! If he was working in the pasture or anywhere near her, she would find his beer grab it by the top tip her head back and not spill a drop! Used to get him so mad when he had just opened a fresh cold one, and hid it so she couldn't find it only to turn around and see the empty beer at her feet and her with a horsey smile on her face!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

speaking of strange things horses eat. do horses eat bananas? is it bad for them?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Mine do, HCG, and to no ill effects. I'm REALLY picky with 'nanas so if they're too ripe I usually end up giving them to the horses. Plus if I eat a banana anywhere near my gelding he WILL steal it.


----------



## pyrokat555

My horse commanche likes chewing tabbacco


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i had a horse who would eat banana but only if i peeled it completely for her.


----------



## Tessa7707

Where is this thread going? lol, oh well. I had a horse who LOVED watermelon rinds. 
I used to work at a kids camp teaching lessons and there was this horse that HATED instructors. She'd pin her ears at you if you got within a 5 foot radius when she had a kid on her back. In her stall or with an instructor on her back she was an angel. She liked me though, because I bribed her with grape jolly ranchers.  She did NOT like blue raspberry or green, she'd spit them out. and she never knew what cherry and watermelon tasted like cuz those are my favorite.


----------



## loveisabug

Ponies for Birthdays & Events

Who needs a cinch when you have bungee cords? Boy have I been doing it wrong for a long time. They would definitely be my first choice for a kid's party.... So much wrong here. -_-


----------



## Muppetgirl

loveisabug said:


> Ponies for Birthdays & Events
> 
> Who needs a cinch when you have bungee cords? Boy have I been doing it wrong for a long time. They would definitely be my first choice for a kid's party.... So much wrong here. -_-


Ok.....that is the dumbest thang I did ever seen!!! Rolling on down to Wally World to grab a saddle-stay-on fa me poneigh......geeeeeeeeez


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Wth? Where do people come up with this stuff! I would never trust a saddle with a bungee cord for a cinch my luck i would be on a horse who sucks up and off i'd go. Sheesh hope nobody actually uses these people
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

Tessa7707 said:


> Where is this thread going? lol, oh well. I had a horse who LOVED watermelon rinds.
> I used to work at a kids camp teaching lessons and there was this horse that HATED instructors. She'd pin her ears at you if you got within a 5 foot radius when she had a kid on her back. In her stall or with an instructor on her back she was an angel. She liked me though, because I bribed her with grape jolly ranchers.  She did NOT like blue raspberry or green, she'd spit them out. and she never knew what cherry and watermelon tasted like cuz those are my favorite.


Lol as an instructor I find the ponies Love me xD They always want to come in to me, cause they think that coming into the middle means they get a break (cause usually they do that for dismounting or fixing stirrups or something) So they love to follow me around in hopes I'll let them off.


----------



## caljane

loveisabug said:


> Ponies for Birthdays & Events
> 
> Who needs a cinch when you have bungee cords? Boy have I been doing it wrong for a long time. They would definitely be my first choice for a kid's party.... So much wrong here. -_-


I had to run out to my porch and check for the old saddle I use for decoration because it's so beaten up that it can not be used any more. It's still there, on second glimpse it looks better than the saddles on these ponies ... HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## stingerscricket

CHRISTMAS GIFT HORSE LESSONS "Ride atheist once a week.." Hahaha not going there.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Bahahaha! It's even funnier that the caption is a "Christmas" gift horse!


----------



## Tessa7707

PunksTank said:


> Lol as an instructor I find the ponies Love me xD They always want to come in to me, cause they think that coming into the middle means they get a break (cause usually they do that for dismounting or fixing stirrups or something) So they love to follow me around in hopes I'll let them off.


Yeah, you'd think! haha. Most of the horses were like that! This one though, oh muh goodness. She was too smart, too mareish, and sooo angry about it. haha. I teach lessons on my own now, and just the other night I was teaching my student in a public arena and some other horse with a beginner rider comes trotting up to me and stops in front of me like "SAVE ME!" Lol.


----------



## Tessa7707

loveisabug said:


> Ponies for Birthdays & Events
> 
> Who needs a cinch when you have bungee cords? Boy have I been doing it wrong for a long time. They would definitely be my first choice for a kid's party.... So much wrong here. -_-


:rofl: Are you serious? How is that a logical alternative for a cinch! I can't imagine the mind that comes to the conclusion that "Yeah, a bungee cord should do the trick" Wow


----------



## bsms

There is trail riding, and there is TRAIL RIDING:



















Me? I'm beginning to think a proper trail ride would allow me to drink a beer without spilling any...

Slightly off-topic, but the next time you see "light trail riding" in an ad, remember - some folks are pretty hard core on a trail ride! :lol:

Portuguese cavalry, BTW...


----------



## Maple

Not a horse for sale ad, but I am slighlty amused that this is apparently the best photo the person has of the minis  

Please read! for sale in Clare - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## NBEventer

Maple said:


> Not a horse for sale ad, but I am slighlty amused that this is apparently the best photo the person has of the minis
> 
> Please read! for sale in Clare - DoneDeal.ie


Its actually kind of cute lol. I don't think id pack my minis in my back seat but to each is own lol. However there are people who use minis as seeing eye guides...


----------



## Tessa7707

NBEventer said:


> Its actually kind of cute lol. I don't think id pack my minis in my back seat but to each is own lol. However there are people who use minis as seeing eye guides...





Maple said:


> Not a horse for sale ad, but I am slighlty amused that this is apparently the best photo the person has of the minis
> 
> Please read! for sale in Clare - DoneDeal.ie


Hahaha! That's be a fun mess to scoop and then shampoo out of your carpets. lol. I used to transport my goats in the back of my 4runner, but I had removed the carpet and rhino lined it, not that that helped as much as I would have liked. Haha


----------



## Sharpie

bsms- I wanted to see your pictures but it says forbidden!


----------



## caljane

--------- craigslist ad ----------------------------------

Captain One Eyed Jack is a miniture pony that is *around 11 years old* we are thinking. he is very lovable and he can be rode it has been awhile since he was last rode. he uses hackamores not bits. you can also use a halter and lead rope. he may be little *but if you put him around other horses he will not listen he is still intact and he thinks he is a 10 foot tall stud*.. but you get him by himself he is a gentle little pony. *He only has one eye *the vet thinks that he might have been born with only one. but we never have had him shy or spook from anything. Our Son used to use him to move cattle when we worked them. Call at [...]










----------------------------------------------

_Here is the perfect Christmas gift for a little child, only US$300 ... :shock:_


----------



## GlassPlatypus

I recently saw an a print ad in the local classifieds for a "half-Linger" mare! 

I also saved one from years ago, someone was selling a Kiger Mustang with 'dorsal stripes' on his LEGS!

:rofl:


----------



## Ripplewind

TENNESSE WALKING MARE!

Yeah, the girl looks like she has some real horse experience under her belt....She ought to be on a safer horse!


----------



## EliRose

caljane said:


> --------- craigslist ad ----------------------------------
> 
> Captain One Eyed Jack is a miniture pony that is *around 11 years old* we are thinking. he is very lovable and he can be rode it has been awhile since he was last rode. he uses hackamores not bits. you can also use a halter and lead rope. he may be little *but if you put him around other horses he will not listen he is still intact and he thinks he is a 10 foot tall stud*.. but you get him by himself he is a gentle little pony. *He only has one eye *the vet thinks that he might have been born with only one. but we never have had him shy or spook from anything. Our Son used to use him to move cattle when we worked them. Call at [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> _Here is the perfect Christmas gift for a little child, only US$300 ... :shock:_


So. Many. Wrong. Things!


----------



## WSArabians

caljane said:


> --------- craigslist ad ----------------------------------
> 
> Captain One Eyed Jack is a miniture pony that is *around 11 years old* we are thinking. he is very lovable and he can be rode it has been awhile since he was last rode. he uses hackamores not bits. you can also use a halter and lead rope. he may be little *but if you put him around other horses he will not listen he is still intact and he thinks he is a 10 foot tall stud*.. but you get him by himself he is a gentle little pony. *He only has one eye *the vet thinks that he might have been born with only one. but we never have had him shy or spook from anything. Our Son used to use him to move cattle when we worked them. Call at [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> _Here is the perfect Christmas gift for a little child, only US$300 ... :shock:_


Lordy.... And to think a $100 surgery would keep pony and child safe... *headdesk*


----------



## twp

I hate when people say 14.5 hands.. what is that?..14.2 hands, or 15 hands? I seen a wanted ad for a blanket needed for a 14.6 hand horse.. I hope, they find what they need, but it drives me crazy!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm on my phone, so I can't copy and paste, but I wrote down the ad so I could put it up on here. Not a horse for sale, but looking for a stud on CL.
---------------------------

Wanted AQHA Stud To Bread To My Hancock Mare

I am looking for someone with a stud to bread my foundation Mare. I'm breading to get a rope prospect. My mare is AQUA registered and very good with all other horses. Please email if you have a stallion for stud to bread.

----------------------------------

All this talking of breading horses is making me hungry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I also like that it is "Aqua" registered. What do you want to bet that the person posted that with their phone and had some major auto-correct failures?


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

wow 1/4 horse how is that possible then i saw the other comment and it said the might have meant quarter horse LOL XP


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Horses - Ontario Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Ontario



> The first 4 pictures are of Buddy. He is a 3 year old paint, he is a stud and produces beautiful babies. He is started on his riding, I have backed him a couple times and he doesn't seem to care. The only problem is i have not used a saddle he doesn't seem to like them to much. He stands for his hooves to be trimmed and cleaned. He has had a bath before but doesn't perfer it to much. He is for sale for $800
> 
> The last 4 pictures are of 6 month old percheron. Peek-a-Boo is a big suck who doesn't know her own size. She stands for her hands hooves to be trimmed and cleaned, she loves to be brushed and played with. She has had a bare back saddle on and she didn't mind it being on. She likes baths in the summer time when the sun is beaming down at her. She likes to go play in the river so when she is ride able she will go through the river with ease. She is halter broke and my 10 year old neice can walk her around the farm. I am selling her for 300.


Okay, I admit it... I actually want the baby Percheron... just because she's got a cute face... but the stud... WOW...

He's 3 years old and already "producing beautiful babies" ... why is he even breeding so young? and he doesn't LIKE a saddle, bath, etc. **** he's a baby himself! of course he's not going to like a saddle, bath or anything like that... but it doesn't mean you don't do it!


----------



## Evansk

twp said:


> I hate when people say 14.5 hands.. what is that?..14.2 hands, or 15 hands? I seen a wanted ad for a blanket needed for a 14.6 hand horse.. I hope, they find what they need, but it drives me crazy!


 Just thought I'd quote Chiilaa here.. since she explained it earlier in the thread 



> Chiilaa
> In imperial, a hand is 4 inches, hence the 14, 14.1, 14.2, 14.3, 15hh. In metric, a hand is 10 centimeters. Hence the 14.1, 14.2, 14.3, 14.3, 14.4, 14.5 etc. Some countries in Europe especially don't even use hands much anymore, they use centimeters. So if a horse measures 14.3hh horse in an imperial country, they measure 14.75hh in a metric country (bear in mind that lots of people do still use inches to measure hands in these countries too, but more people will understand what that means), and in Germany for example, they would measure as 147.5 cm.


----------



## CdnCremello

1.5 yr old stud - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston

This ad isn't dumb, as much as it's sad. Of course he's going to have energy if you've had him cooped up, perhaps gelding him because he's nothing special would help? They're definitely doing the right thing by selling him.


----------



## hisangelonly

Okay everyone. I think I have found the mother of stupid ads. Get ready. 
-------------------------

HELP NEED FREE HORSE!! (Gainsville)

Date: 2012-12-04, 8:39PM CST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]
Help I'm in need of a free horse! For my friend! Must be rideable!!!! Age really doesn't matter(mostly younger than 15yr.o) color and breed don't care. Barrel racing prospect or can barrel race. Beginner friendly...she can ride but need work(looks like she's driving a car) 
Please help!
Angelina

She's a wanna be cowgirl, who wants a horse, love them so! But can't afford to buy on...only feed and other care(I hope.... She'd take better care off her horse than herself!!) 
Thank you for reading 
Location: Gainsville
it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
-------------------------------------
I'm pretty sure this isn't a joke because the phone number was on the ad (I deleted it). Okay. So you want a free horse. A beginner friendly barrel prospect. But your friend doesn't know how to ride. She looks like she's driving a car? Lol. And someone should just give you this horse and you HOPE your friend can take care of it. My gosh people are insane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Yikes... thats... wow... just.. yea...


----------



## hisangelonly

I hope nobody offers them a horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

She's in the wannabe cowgirl phase therefore she needs a free horse for her fad. I highly doubt she actually knows anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

Hm. Why didn't I think of that when I was looking to buy a horse?

Heh.

Better idea! I should post this!

WANTED: FREE million dollars
Im looking for someone to give me their unused dollar bills. Collecting a million of them for a good cause! They will have a forever home with me until they need to be spent, at which point I will personally take them to the store and ensure that they meet up with other dollar bills in a safe environment. Also accepting other denominations - fives, tens, twenties, hundreds...all are welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Here's another. 
------------------------

Job wanted (Wolfe city )

Date: 2012-12-04, 12:36PM CST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]
I am 18 I am a girl I am looking for a job that involves horse I am a excellent rider but not experenced. Im more of a natural I will groom ride clean stalls anything you need done I can also do ground training please give me a text 903xxxxxxxxx thank you 
Location: Wolfe city
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
------------------------------
"well I'm not experienced with horses but I am a natural. Please let me break your horses".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I would love to start a money rescue! For all those poor neglected Ben franklins lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Being a "natural" doesn't always include common sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I'm sure I've seen prettier full Arabs. 
-----------------------
Prettiest Arabian EVER!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

DancingArabian said:


> Hm. Why didn't I think of that when I was looking to buy a horse?
> 
> Heh.
> 
> Better idea! I should post this!
> 
> WANTED: FREE million dollars
> Im looking for someone to give me their unused dollar bills. Collecting a million of them for a good cause! They will have a forever home with me until they need to be spent, at which point I will personally take them to the store and ensure that they meet up with other dollar bills in a safe environment. Also accepting other denominations - fives, tens, twenties, hundreds...all are welcome!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG I just about peed myself laughing at this!! My coworkers are dying of laughter as well. ****! Wish I had of thought of that!


----------



## hisangelonly

I'm sure that's not a Friesian. Lol. $300. 
-----------------------
Fresian Horse - Must sell ASAP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

hisangelonly said:


> I'm sure that's not a Friesian. Lol. $300.
> -----------------------
> Fresian Horse - Must sell ASAP
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Looks like a possible Frisian cross to me, you can see it in the head.


----------



## hisangelonly

It's hard to see on my phone. Looks like a black grade or quarter horse. Usually people sell their half friesians around here $2000 plus. Never $300. Unless they really don't know what the prices are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

hisangelonly said:


> It's hard to see on my phone. Looks like a black grade or quarter horse. Usually people sell their half friesians around here $2000 plus. Never $300. Unless they really don't know what the prices are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I dunno, the size and the head shape scream Frisian to me, the rest of the body is mehish, back doesn't' seem long enough which is why I say cross. It could be a PerchiexQh that looks a LOT like a Fresian too though, just my guess :lol:


----------



## Tessa7707

Agreed, Tianimalz, he looks like he could be part Friesian to me too. In the head for sure, high-er neck set and more feathers on the fetlock than your average QH or grade. Definitely not pure though, as the ad tries to imply. lol. $300? Probably has some major issues.


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah $300 is very cheap for anything broke around here. If it has something wrong it goes in the $400 or below bin 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Beautiful Blue Roan Riding Mini Mare

I have a gorgeous 14 yr old, 36" tall, blue roan mini mare up for sale. She is the cutest little thing and rides like a dream. No bite, kick, or buck. She is easy to load, bridle, and saddle. She will pick up her feet too. She is a very sweet and gentle mare. She comes with a current coggins. My 16 yr old daughter has ridden her along with a 5 yr old and she does great. You can ride her bareback with a halter and lead rope since she is so gentle. Her hair is roan underneath. She will make an awesome Christmas present!!!!! 

I live about an hour NW of Houston. Please either call or text me at 979-398-9696 for more info. 


















Ugh, if only I didnt already have two... this poor little mare! The fact that she's not blue roan is the least of her problems. Poor thing is being ridden by someone my age who probably weighs twice what I do. What a saint. Someone needs to buy her and retire her to pasture (or dry lot o.-) 

I wont even mention that it looks like she either has a fungal infection or is being really beat up by her pasture mates...

*9yr old pony! Sorrel gelding! Ultimate Christmas present!!! - $900 (Willis)*

Date: 2012-12-05, 7:14AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

"Dollar" is the sweetest pony I've ever owned! He rides independently or lead line! He leads, loads, ties, clips! You can ride him bareback or with saddle! He knows the playday events, you can trail ride on him, you can brush his teeth, pick up his feet! He loves to be loved on! Fat, fluffy, easy keeper! A little girl or boys dream! My daughter has out grown "Dollar" and it's time for him to be able to babysit another little one! The youngest child I've had on him was my 9 mth old son! He is the best little pony money can buy! For more info call, text or email. 936-232-5534 please not after 9pm! Thank you!













and another...atleast this one has small kids on him. He's actually really cute, but I hate seeing a tomb thumb in his mouth...


*Fully trained 1/4 horse registered n dances - $8500 (Hempstead)*

Date: 2012-12-05, 2:59AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Very nice horse gentel stud registered side walks spins both ways stop slides backs up n dances 5 yrs old chestnut collor 8500 obo 









oh yes, he's definitely chestnut collor >.> he also has a 'bay' son that is for sale for $3000. Its a chestnut colt.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh my! They are coming out of the woodwork for the Christmas Season.


----------



## Inga

Wow! As wrong as some of those ads are, I would love to have a couple of those wonderful forgiving ponies. Better care would of course be on the agenda. 

Um, $8,500 for that stud? Eek!


----------



## Inga

hisangelonly said:


> Okay everyone. I think I have found the mother of stupid ads. Get ready.
> -------------------------
> 
> HELP NEED FREE HORSE!! (Gainsville)
> 
> Date: 2012-12-04, 8:39PM CST
> Reply to this post [email protected][?]
> Help I'm in need of a free horse! For my friend! Must be rideable!!!! Age really doesn't matter(mostly younger than 15yr.o) color and breed don't care. Barrel racing prospect or can barrel race. Beginner friendly...she can ride but need work(looks like she's driving a car)
> Please help!
> Angelina
> 
> She's a wanna be cowgirl, who wants a horse, love them so! *But can't afford to buy on...only feed and other care(I hope.... She'd take better care off her horse than herself!!) *
> Thank you for reading
> Location: Gainsville
> it's ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> -------------------------------------
> I'm pretty sure this isn't a joke because the phone number was on the ad (I deleted it). Okay. So you want a free horse. A beginner friendly barrel prospect. But your friend doesn't know how to ride. She looks like she's driving a car? Lol. And someone should just give you this horse and you HOPE your friend can take care of it. My gosh people are insane.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
That is actually scary and sad. I pray nobody gives this person a free horse. I am actually always sad when I see the free horse ads. Sometimes the free horse is a problem horse (though not always) and it will be going to someone who is making zero commitment to it. Can't take care of yourself? Then you are in no position to take care of a horse. Can't pay the fee to buy a horse? Then you can't afford to properly care for the horse either. Sheesh. 

Hopefully this "friend" gets the actual help she needs, not a free horse. Maybe someone could offer her some free riding lessons or free opportunity to learn about horses. Yeah, Yeah, I can dream.


----------



## hisangelonly

Quarter Horse
--------
It's a black stud with a bay coat. He's broke to ride. Bring your saddles lol. Is that bailing twine around his neck? Anyone have a logical reason?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I'm pretty sure that is a water hose lol
----------
Saddle Broke Paint Mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

BLUE ROAN
----------
He's not even 2....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Even the spelling of the title scares me
----------------

Do u have animals dat u cant afford to maintain (kaufman)

Date: 2012-12-05, 2:53PM CST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]
I have 24 acres for them to roam .... taking in sheep's, goats, cows, turkeys, chickens, pony's, pigs.....,so call me to set up a pick up... 

Location: kaufman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

APHA BLACK TOBIANO STANDING AT STUD
------------
Ok there's color. And.....nothing else
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow how did you fit soooo much information in one ad? My head might explode from absorbing sooo much about your horse. 
-------------


9YEAR OLD SORREL GELDING - $900 (STEPHENVILLE )

Date: 2012-12-04, 6:42PM CST
Reply to this post [email protected][?]

JUST RIDES LIKE WESTERN PLASURE HORSE 
Location: STEPHENVILLE
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID:3455855665
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Might be me that's dumb, but can you have a cremello palomino? And letting a 7yo ride a 4yo rodeo horse is always clever...
Sad decision | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Huon Valley - Glen Huon

The spelling for this "guilding x galloper" is disturbing.
horse for sale | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Bagdad


----------



## Inga

All of those ads are disturbing. It is sickening to think of the horses that are in the care of some of those people. Even if some are well meaning, their utter lack of knowledge is mind boggling. Poor Poor animals.


----------



## CdnCremello

The one ad that I posted on here is a horse in my area, and it is upsetting. The guy bought a colt for his wife, she isn't interested in it, so they have a one and a half year old colt locked in a pen, because he has too much energy to be let out, apparently. I'm just happy this guy, and all those people, are rehoming the animals. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable buys them. Smh.


----------



## twp

perlino dun mare

I didn't know A friesian could make a Buckskin..

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/3431350919.html

This mare's Halter is broken, and hanging off her face.. They actually took a picture of it like this, and didn't bother to remove it.

http://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/3431350919.html
"Guilding" lol.


----------



## Ripplewind

twp said:


> Quarter horse palomino mare
> 
> This mare's Halter is broken, and hanging off her face.. They actually took a picture of it like this, and didn't bother to remove it.


There was also a chain-link fence in the background....


----------



## Annanoel

So this one makes a ton of sense...

Buckskin gelding

*7year old Buckskin/ Dun gelding. Is purebred Appaloosa with no spots.*Was never registered. 15.0hh good with most everything. He is a real sweet in your pocket type horse, he is very curious, almost pesky. My daughter says he is too slow for her. Would make a nice pleasure horse with more work. He is broke, but with limited riding. Doeas not buck rear or any other crazy things. He is a lover and is ridden in a hackamore. Has been trained using natural horsemanship. Loads like a dream. Very cute boy with a great personality. 1200 o.b.o

ON A ROLL, lol. Here's another.

*CHERRY RED GELDING!*
http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/3416336292.html


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Annanoel said:


> So this one makes a ton of sense...
> 
> Buckskin gelding
> 
> *7year old Buckskin/ Dun gelding. Is purebred Appaloosa with no spots.*Was never registered. 15.0hh good with most everything. He is a real sweet in your pocket type horse, he is very curious, almost pesky. My daughter says he is too slow for her. Would make a nice pleasure horse with more work. He is broke, but with limited riding. Doeas not buck rear or any other crazy things. He is a lover and is ridden in a hackamore. Has been trained using natural horsemanship. Loads like a dream. Very cute boy with a great personality. 1200 o.b.o.


Not seeing the problem with this one. Purebred appaloosas can be solid (no pattern or spots), just like purebred paints can be solid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

twp said:


> perlino dun mare
> 
> I didn't know A friesian could make a Buckskin..


A Frisian can produce a buckskin if bred to a mare that provides a dilution gene to the foal. Since Frisians are usually homozygous black the resulting foal color when bred to a perlino (what the mare is supposd to be) will be a buckskin or a smoky black. Not sure why somebody would want to breed for yet another unregistered foal - but that's a different story :shock:


----------



## Magiclovesme

Here is a good one lol. Please look at the pictures you will laugh. Oh and i know the mare and have ridden her and she is crazy! and she is not a QH i don't know what she is. She has a tattoo and is gaited.
QR HORSE FOR SALE
_i am selling my 10 year old qr horse she is a New Holland rescue i have bin riding her for 1 year she. rids western and English i have tout my Little brother 2 ride on her . she is good on trails she wood make a nice walk trot canter horse . i am asking $950 for her Anny buddy can ride her even my dogs can ride her lol if u are interested call Devon._


----------



## twp

caljane said:


> A Frisian can produce a buckskin if bred to a mare that provides a dilution gene to the foal. Since Frisians are usually homozygous black the resulting foal color when bred to a perlino (what the mare is supposd to be) will be a buckskin or a smoky black. Not sure why somebody would want to breed for yet another unregistered foal - but that's a different story :shock:



See, I know a perlino can make a buckskin, but I thought the Friesian had a Dominant black Gene? ..Haha. I totally agree.. Can you register with the Sport horse association, or something like that?.. I thought the AQHA Stud bit was funny too.. 1000$ for her to be bred to a registered quarter horse stud, who you couldn't register the baby..:mrgreen: good one!


----------



## twp

Magiclovesme said:


> Here is a good one lol. Please look at the pictures you will laugh. Oh and i know the mare and have ridden her and she is crazy! and she is not a QH i don't know what she is. She has a tattoo and is gaited.
> QR HORSE FOR SALE
> _i am selling my 10 year old qr horse she is a New Holland rescue i have bin riding her for 1 year she. rids western and English i have tout my Little brother 2 ride on her . she is good on trails she wood make a nice walk trot canter horse . i am asking $950 for her Anny buddy can ride her even my dogs can ride her lol if u are interested call Devon._



:clap::rofl: Dogs riding a horse.. That's just silly!! This has to be one of my Favorites!!


----------



## Tessa7707

horses 4 sale

Oh wow, yeah those are definitely adidas sandals, my choice of riding footwear as well.


----------



## Tianimalz

Tessa7707 said:


> horses 4 sale
> 
> Oh wow, yeah those are definitely adidas sandals, my choice of riding footwear as well.


Who would EVER do that?!?! -innocent whistle-

The only crime there is that they are socks and sandals :rofl:


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Can't find the ad now. Bit I seen one today for a gypsy banner for sale. There were no pics of the horse being rode, and not one good confo shot. The ad talked about how pretty and rare this horse was, AMD mentioned great bloodlines, but not once stated what the horse could a actually do. And the kicker... Priced at 14k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

its about a dog, but funny:

*Great Pyrenes - $150 (Caputa )*

Date: 2012-12-06, 7:30AM MST

Female, one year old, beautiful, smart and sweet. *She ate 10 of my chickens* so we can't keep her. She loves kids, other dogs and my goats. i would really prefer a family with children and room to roam. thanks text me [...]

-----------------
 the seller would probably prefer a home witout chickens, too :wink:


----------



## caljane

this one is not so funny, just plain stupid:

*Awesome kids horse!!!! - $500 (Douglas wy)*

Date: 2012-12-06, 5:27PM MST

This is Snickers! An awesome 8 yr old bay gelding! He is a very vey gentle horse and would be perfect for a beginner or child. We recently got a new horse because we have no kids and he's a little slow for us but he worked on a ranch and been in the mountains. I love this guy to death and a good home is a must!!! *Nothing is wrong with him, he can get sore in the navicular so he just needs trimmed back so he's standing on his toes.* You will not regret this lovable boy! 

-----------------------

okay ... there seems to be an easy fix out for navicular, wished I had known that before!


----------



## Lwhisperer

Geez, this second gelding looks like he's due to pop out a hay baby any day now!

2 gelding registered quarter horses


----------



## MyFillyAspen

Well sure isn't a horse add, but.. :lol: SISTER FOR SALE. | Miscellaneous Goods | Gumtree Australia Adelaide Region - Adelaide City


So glad I dont have siblings, though it would be fun sometimes :twisted:.. :wink:


----------



## GypsyRose

well I might be interested in the sister, but they don't state her age, or what she can be used for...lol


----------



## Annanoel

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not seeing the problem with this one. Purebred appaloosas can be solid (no pattern or spots), just like purebred paints can be solid.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are saying the horse is all of those things, which I didn't think a horse could be a buckskin/dun and an appaloosa unless I read it wrong. Lol.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yes, it can. The horse looks to be a dunskin (buckskin with dun factor added in) and could be an unspotted/solid appaloosa. Appaloosa is a breed, as well as a color pattern (similar to paints, without the differentiating names), and it's quite possible to have a solid foal born to two appaloosa parents, even if the parents are maximally expressed. It's the exact same thing that happens with paints, so you end up with breeding stock paints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

ummmm....okay then. gee. In this market I wouldnt care if they texted me, called me, emailed me, or showed up at my door...
-------------------------------------
*Barrel Horse - $3500 (Wichita Falls)*

Date: 2012-12-07, 11:07AM CST
Reply to: see below

I have an amazing 5 year old barrel gelding I must get rid of it kills me to sell him but I am so caught up with school and work he just isnt getting the amount of riding he needs I havent rode in awhile and he still knows his job just needs to start being hauled around. His paper names are Ace Rattlers Remedy but we call him Sunny Bo. He has never bucked, reared, bite, or kick. He knows he is a working horse and respects your space I had bought him from Mickey Gee and I hate to see him just going to waste. I do not have my saddle anymore so if you come see him you will need to bring your own saddle I have his headstall stuff. I will look at offers but nothing low ball like 1500 he is worth SOOOO much more. He will be a money earner once he has been hauled.
IF YOU TEXT ME I WILL NOT REPLY AND WILL NOT ANSWER YOUR PHONE CALL AFTER YOU TEXT ME!
Thank you,
9407331651


----------



## hisangelonly

well shes very sweet unless you get between the 1500 pound animal and her food....shes a large horse, you see.-
-------------------------
*8 yr old perscheron mare - $1200 (Granbury, TX)*

Date: 2012-12-07, 10:35AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Mazie is an 8yr old mare that is a large horse. She is very rideable, and gentle (as long as you don't get in between her and her food dish.)
She is gentle and will make anyone a great horse. We are asking1200.00 obo for her. If you are interested please call 817-205-2523.


----------



## hisangelonly

anyone know if its normal for a TWH's back legs to stand under this far? 
-------------------------------------------
*Red Roan TW gelding - $1500 (Kaufman area)*

Date: 2012-12-07, 9:06AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Boss Hogg is a very very gentle Tennessee Walker. He is approximately 15.2 hh. and is 12 years old. He is a pretty deep red roan color with a big thick body and beautiful mane and tail. He is a big baby and loves attention. Would make your family a great horse. He has a super smooth lope and neck reins. Brand new shoes 10/5/12. Please call or text 4694749367 














Location: Kaufman area
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial


----------



## Tianimalz

hisangelonly said:


> anyone know if its normal for a TWH's back legs to stand under this far?
> -------------------------------------------
> *Red Roan TW gelding - $1500 (Kaufman area)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-07, 9:06AM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> Boss Hogg is a very very gentle Tennessee Walker. He is approximately 15.2 hh. and is 12 years old. He is a pretty deep red roan color with a big thick body and beautiful mane and tail. He is a big baby and loves attention. Would make your family a great horse. He has a super smooth lope and neck reins. Brand new shoes 10/5/12. Please call or text 4694749367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location: Kaufman area
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial




Looks like a bad conformation flaw to me, or maybe he was leaning back because something ahead spooked him, most likely doesn't have the best back legs though.


----------



## hisangelonly

okay thats what i thought. Adding that hes a big boy doesnt help them much.. my friend was looking at him and wanted to go see him and the owners were pretty rude too


----------



## hisangelonly

what trainer tells you your horse is untrainable? 
---------------
*Horse Trainer (mount vernon texas)*

Date: 2012-12-06, 5:04PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

We offer a wide variety of training at our facility. Colt starting, Finished prospects to take in whatever direction you want such as barrel racing, team roping, trail horses etc. We also offer training for problem horses as well and we will inform you of there progress, as to whether they are trainable or not. We use the Clinton Anderson method as well as our own during training sessions. To find out more about our ranch and what we have to offer please feel free to call Darin at 903-588-0266. All horses are required to have current coggins and the horse owner is required to provide feed and hay for your horse. This is due to so many owners using different feed ! Training is done in 30 day increments which actually takes roughly 45 days due weather and unforeseen issues. You are only charged for the days your horse is trained not the bad weather days. Typically prices start at $400.00 for 30 days of training for colt starting and go up from there depending on what you expect from your horse. Give me a call and lets talk horses as we have 11 of our own on the ranch


----------



## hisangelonly

another strange friesian cross. 
------------------
*Kid horse friesian cross (jessie) - $1250 (Denton)*

Date: 2012-12-06, 4:51PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Jessie is a 17 year old Friesian cross mare. She is a good kid horse. She is solid black. 
The only reason for selling her, is she does not get ridden anymore, and good kid horses are hard to find. 
So there is no reason for her to waste away in a pasture. 
She needs a kid to love on her again.
Come check out Jessie and you will take her home. 
She has a buddy that is Wyatt, he is listed also. They would love to stay together.
We have a pasture, a round pen, and an indoor arena that you can ride her in to check her out.
You can email me or call me. I do not receive any texts.
My number is 817 two9six eight5two6.

You can check out my other listings by putting johns craigslist 2012 in the search or clicking this link.
http://dallas.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=21&subAreaID=&query=johnscraigslist2012&catAbb=sss

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hisangelonly

Umm...shes 2. shes starting to get saddle marks? you mean those white hairs? no those dont mean experience. poor baby. she even looks like a baby.
-----------------------------------
*Haflinger 2 yr old mare!! - $600 (Dawson, Tx)*

Date: 2012-12-06, 2:24PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

"HOLLY" is a glamorous beautiful Haflinger Pony mare!!
Of course she is broke to lead & load! She has been ridden quite a bit! Even starting to get saddle marks!
I've ridden her myself down a back gravel road.
She has recent worming, recent negative Coggins & needs to gain a little weight.
Only 2 yr old - & has so much potential! I really thought I loved her when I bought her from a horse trader & got her to breed so we could raise a baby.
But she seems to be less friendly than the day we met her or even the next day? ? ? Not sure why she is "coming untrained" ....but I'd just rather sell her & keep another pony I have.

So we are offering Holly as is & not going to ride her for you or give you free Pony rides.
You would be buying her as is, standing in her stall - since I am offering her SOOO cheap.
You are welcome to lead & play with her, brush her & see if you like her.
Call 903-879-4166 Sorry - but I don't have time to do more pictures, a lot of emails, etc. I'm trying to cut back - not get more to do. Call instead of email. Thanx


----------



## caljane

hisangelonly said:


> what trainer tells you your horse is untrainable?
> ---------------
> *Horse Trainer (mount vernon texas)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-06, 5:04PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> We offer a wide variety of training at our facility. Colt starting, Finished prospects to take in whatever direction you want such as barrel racing, team roping, trail horses etc. We also offer training for problem horses as well and we will inform you of there progress, as to whether they are trainable or not. We use the Clinton Anderson method as well as our own during training sessions. To find out more about our ranch and what we have to offer please feel free to call Darin at 903-588-0266. All horses are required to have current coggins and the horse owner is required to provide feed and hay for your horse. This is due to so many owners using different feed ! Training is done in 30 day increments which actually takes roughly 45 days due weather and unforeseen issues. You are only charged for the days your horse is trained not the bad weather days. Typically prices start at $400.00 for 30 days of training for colt starting and go up from there depending on what you expect from your horse. Give me a call and lets talk horses as we have 11 of our own on the ranch


> what trainer tells you your horse is untrainable? 

An honest trainer. If the horse does not have it in it to do what the owner intends to do with it, it's cheaper if the trainer sais up front that the horse will never be suitable instead of putting more time in. Example: somebody brings a young horse that he wants to use as a lazy trail horse for novice riders - if the horse is high strung then there is probably no point in keeping on training it because it will not get to the goal in a reasonable amount of time. Or a barrel horse prospect: if the horse doesn't like to move its feet it's probably a waste of time to train it for barrels. No rule without exception!
However, I really appreciate this kind of trainers who do not make you pay for forever!


----------



## hisangelonly

if you dont know if its a mare or gelding or 15 or 16 hands, you probably should sell the horse. if its even a horse.
-----------------------
*horse for sale - $475 *

Date: 2012-12-06, 1:53PM CST


gentle riding horse-$475 gelding or mare 15or16hands


----------



## hisangelonly

caljane said:


> > what trainer tells you your horse is untrainable?
> 
> An honest trainer. If the horse does not have it in it to do what the owner intends to do with it, it's cheaper if the trainer sais up front that the horse will never be suitable instead of putting more time in. Example: somebody brings a young horse that he wants to use as a lazy trail horse for novice riders - if the horse is high strung then there is probably no point in keeping on training it because it will not get to the goal in a reasonable amount of time. Or a barrel horse prospect: if the horse doesn't like to move its feet it's probably a waste of time to train it for barrels. No rule without exception!
> However, I really appreciate this kind of trainers who do not make you pay for forever!


yes makes sense. I wish there were more honest trainers. It could either be this or someone brings in a 3 year old to be broke. just general starting. and the horse keeps acting up and the trainer says your horse is untrainable. I would prefer to think what you said though.


----------



## caljane

hisangelonly said:


> Umm...shes 2. shes starting to get saddle marks? you mean those white hairs? no those dont mean experience. poor baby. she even looks like a baby.
> -----------------------------------
> *Haflinger 2 yr old mare!! - $600 (Dawson, Tx)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-06, 2:24PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> "HOLLY" is a glamorous beautiful Haflinger Pony mare!!
> Of course she is broke to lead & load! She has been ridden quite a bit! Even starting to get saddle marks!
> I've ridden her myself down a back gravel road.
> She has recent worming, recent negative Coggins & needs to gain a little weight.
> Only 2 yr old - & has so much potential! I really thought I loved her when I bought her from a horse trader & got her to breed so we could raise a baby.
> But she seems to be less friendly than the day we met her or even the next day? ? ? Not sure why she is "coming untrained" ....but I'd just rather sell her & keep another pony I have.
> 
> So we are offering Holly as is & not going to ride her for you or give you free Pony rides.
> You would be buying her as is, standing in her stall - since I am offering her SOOO cheap.
> You are welcome to lead & play with her, brush her & see if you like her.
> Call 903-879-4166 Sorry - but I don't have time to do more pictures, a lot of emails, etc. I'm trying to cut back - not get more to do. Call instead of email. Thanx
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3K33k23Fe5Gd5P25M4cc6c23b98eeb71b1465.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/3E93Ia3Md5Na5F95Hdcc629bef5b500151058.jpg


Whow! This lady REALLY puts a lot of effort into selling her horse. That's amazing! Makes you wonder for how long she had her and what kind of abuse the poor filly is going through to become "untrained"! :-(


----------



## hisangelonly

probably riding her on gravel roads and putting "saddle marks" on her back


----------



## hisangelonly

beautiful horse but thats a huge "saddle mark"
-------------------------
*Caballo Azteca - $3000 (Corsicana)*

Date: 2012-11-26, 7:41PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Estoy vendiendo mi caballo azteca, sabe bien de silla nada de problemas con las yeguas es garañón pero bien mansito, sabe un poco de baile pero no lo a trabajado en el baile en un tiempo, el caballo tiene sus papeles es hijo de un caballo Español del nombre conquistador un caballo de sangre muy fina, estaba viendiendo las maquilas del caballo a 500$ y si se vendían bien, el caballo está bien altote y bien bonito! Para más información comonicase al 903-467-1268 me llamo Jessie


I'm selling my horse it's and Azteca breed which is Andalusian mixed with the quarter horse, the mom is a palomino mare that is half quarter horse and thoroughbred, the dad is a pure Andalusian of the name conquistador, my horse come from a very fine line of dancing horses, his dad and some brothers have won championships in Mexico and United States and grandparents in Spain, my horse is a stallion but is very good around mares! He doesn't kick, bite, buck or act up, he is registered with the Andalusian association and I have all his papers if you have any more questions call me at 903-467-1268


----------



## hisangelonly

well.......
--------------------
*Needed: Solid White Horse (Fort Worth)*

Date: 2012-11-24, 6:22PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

I am looking for a solid white gelding, stallion or colt. Do you have him? I can guarantee a forever home and lots of love. If you have what I'm looking for, please email me a picture and price.

Thanks!


----------



## NBEventer

hisangelonly said:


> beautiful horse but thats a huge "saddle mark"
> -------------------------
> *Caballo Azteca - $3000 (Corsicana)*
> 
> Date: 2012-11-26, 7:41PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> Estoy vendiendo mi caballo azteca, sabe bien de silla nada de problemas con las yeguas es garañón pero bien mansito, sabe un poco de baile pero no lo a trabajado en el baile en un tiempo, el caballo tiene sus papeles es hijo de un caballo Español del nombre conquistador un caballo de sangre muy fina, estaba viendiendo las maquilas del caballo a 500$ y si se vendían bien, el caballo está bien altote y bien bonito! Para más información comonicase al 903-467-1268 me llamo Jessie
> 
> 
> I'm selling my horse it's and Azteca breed which is Andalusian mixed with the quarter horse, the mom is a palomino mare that is half quarter horse and thoroughbred, the dad is a pure Andalusian of the name conquistador, my horse come from a very fine line of dancing horses, his dad and some brothers have won championships in Mexico and United States and grandparents in Spain, my horse is a stallion but is very good around mares! He doesn't kick, bite, buck or act up, he is registered with the Andalusian association and I have all his papers if you have any more questions call me at 903-467-1268


 
Id check him out. He can be gelded. He seems nice enough. The white mark could be anything from a blanket rub to something earlier in his life. I don't see anything glaringly wrong.


----------



## NBEventer

Honestly you seem overly critical of ads hisangelonly. A lot of the ads you are posting are just basic "I have to many horses" ads or "I got nothing to say, you want to know more contact me".

Yes you have posted some that are very "yikes" but the last one? Nothing wrong with that one. Heck a good chunk of them are nothing wrong. Some horses have scars, some have conformational issues. It happens. That white mark on the last horse? That could have been from rubbing on the fence ducking to get grass. It could be any number of things.


----------



## hisangelonly

xxxxxx


----------



## NBEventer

hisangelonly said:


> hey who turned out the lights? lol
> ---------------------------------------
> *gorgeous young paint filly - $1000 (azle texas)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-06, 12:04PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> I bought this little girl when she was 5 months old with all intentions of having her in our family for the rest of her life. Unfortunately im not experiance enough to train her and ive decided if i can sell her it would be better for her. she is very smart and gorgeous. A little hard headed but i figure with the right training she could do anything. I keep her hooves trimmed she is utd on all shots but rabies and i worm her based on the schedule on the A&M website. I can lunge her and saddle her with no problems. i have had my 5yr old on her back with a lead and walk no problems. she has kucked me once when she was younger but i havent given her the chance since. she was born march 25 2011. she is good with dogs. i havent had her coggins pulled yet. i bought her as a grade paint. if i could train her i would but i just dont have any clue how. i work with her almost every day just walking her lunging her and tacking her up. ive put dogs cats and kids on her with and without saddle with no problems. she doesnt spook easy. weve tried fireworks guns saws drills.... you name it we tried it. i can throw a blanket over her head and she will stand still. she isnt afraid of tarps. anything else you want to know just email me. if i cant sell her at this price or close to it we will just keep her.


Again, nothing wrong with this ad either. You are starting to get to the point of spamming :shock:


----------



## hisangelonly

just thought it was funny they had the blanket on her head.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Hisangelonly that last one there is nothing wrong with it. They simply state they are over their head and can't train her the way they thought they could.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

it was about the pic. not the ad itself. i thought it was funny and cute.


----------



## NBEventer

hisangelonly said:


> just thought it was funny they had the blanket on her head.


I don't know, any horse i've ever had in training I would throw blankets and feed bags over their heads and everything else. I want them to be as spook free as possible. Plus a lot of blankets you have to pull over the horses head if they are closed front so you want them to stand quietly and not panic when their sight is gone.

I just think you are reading to much into some of these ads. I still want that dark bay gelding with the white spot...


----------



## PunksTank

The thing that concerns me about this horse is that he's trained as a 'dancing' horse, if you look at the last picture that's a small glimpse at the horrible abuse those poor animals go through. He could be a wonderful horse and I hope someone will come to his rescue.



hisangelonly said:


> beautiful horse but thats a huge "saddle mark"
> -------------------------
> *Caballo Azteca - $3000 (Corsicana)*
> 
> Date: 2012-11-26, 7:41PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> Estoy vendiendo mi caballo azteca, sabe bien de silla nada de problemas con las yeguas es garañón pero bien mansito, sabe un poco de baile pero no lo a trabajado en el baile en un tiempo, el caballo tiene sus papeles es hijo de un caballo Español del nombre conquistador un caballo de sangre muy fina, estaba viendiendo las maquilas del caballo a 500$ y si se vendían bien, el caballo está bien altote y bien bonito! Para más información comonicase al 903-467-1268 me llamo Jessie
> 
> 
> I'm selling my horse it's and Azteca breed which is Andalusian mixed with the quarter horse, the mom is a palomino mare that is half quarter horse and thoroughbred, the dad is a pure Andalusian of the name conquistador, my horse come from a very fine line of dancing horses, his dad and some brothers have won championships in Mexico and United States and grandparents in Spain, my horse is a stallion but is very good around mares! He doesn't kick, bite, buck or act up, he is registered with the Andalusian association and I have all his papers if you have any more questions call me at 903-467-1268


----------



## hisangelonly

yes i know i do the same with tarps. I am not saying it is dumb or bad. I am saying it looks cute. Especially since it is a baby. The white mark was more of a response to the halflinger filly's "saddle marks". Like i said hes a beautiful horse. Most of the Aztecas are breathtaking. there are a lot around here.


----------



## hisangelonly

yes punks tank. There are TONS "dancing horses" around here. Most of them are very tense and most of them wear very short tie downs. They are usually very beautiful horses but the training uses a lot of fear. I have a friend who bought a horse that was trained to dance. He said the horse would dance if music was played. hmmmm. the horse isnt what you would call relaxed.


----------



## NBEventer

PunksTank said:


> The thing that concerns me about this horse is that he's trained as a 'dancing' horse, if you look at the last picture that's a small glimpse at the horrible abuse those poor animals go through. He could be a wonderful horse and I hope someone will come to his rescue.


 
Hmm I don't know much about "dancing horses". I looked at the last pic but I guess not knowing what they do I didn't see anything wrong. Think I am going to go have to do some reading now. Is this more of a southern/mexican kind of thing?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

NBEventer, it is almost exclusively a Hispanic thing. Look up dancing horses on YouTube. I haven't seen one dancing horse trainer that I would feel comfortable calling humane.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

NBEventer said:


> Hmm I don't know much about "dancing horses". I looked at the last pic but I guess not knowing what they do I didn't see anything wrong. Think I am going to go have to do some reading now. Is this more of a southern/mexican kind of thing?


While I don't agree with everything in this video, it's a good explanation about dancing horses (caution, it's a tough video to watch - I had to turn it off a few times):
Dancing Horse Cruelty - YouTube


----------



## hisangelonly

yes a mexican thing. I think there was a thread on here with a video on the horrible training that goes into these "dancing" horses. Most of its just a very exaggerated piaffe. But the way they train it is very different than dressage. It explains why dressage horses move calmly and the dancing horses are tense and scared.


----------



## hisangelonly

yes that is the video i was talking about. Punks has it lol


----------



## NBEventer

PunksTank said:


> While I don't agree with everything in this video, it's a good explanation about dancing horses (caution, it's a tough video to watch - I had to turn it off a few times):
> Dancing Horse Cruelty - YouTube


Oh my god... I don't even know what to say. I was in tears at parts of that video. Those poor horses. 

I hope someone scoops that poor little guy up before he ends up in such a vile nasty life


----------



## hisangelonly

If he dances he's already in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

hisangelonly said:


> If he dances he's already in it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Obviously but his life could continue that way. From the sounds of the ad it doesn't seem he has done a lot of it so there is still a chance to save him before it gets worse. That is heart breaking.


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah I hope someone buys him. I would but I dont have $3000. Too many horses here already. I wouldnt trade another horse for him in fear of them treating it bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Not sure where you're located but if you can, come watch the stockshow parade in January in downtown fort worth. There are always tons of "dancing" horses in the parade. They are poorly behaved and the owners can't handle them. Last year one poorly behaved scared one was in front of me in the parade. The riders wife or gf walked up and tried to put their little 2 year old kid on the back behind the rider!!!! The horse started freaking out and the kids parents did nothing. Poor kid was hanging on for dear life. Finally a parade monitor came and told them not to do that. Crazy people!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

hisangelonly said:


> Not sure where you're located but if you can, come watch the stockshow parade in January in downtown fort worth. There are always tons of "dancing" horses in the parade. They are poorly behaved and the owners can't handle them. Last year one poorly behaved scared one was in front of me in the parade. The riders wife or gf walked up and tried to put their little 2 year old kid on the back behind the rider!!!! The horse started freaking out and the kids parents did nothing. Poor kid was hanging on for dear life. Finally a parade monitor came and told them not to do that. Crazy people!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am way to far away from that... like in another Country away! lol


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh lol. Maybe we can get a video then. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

It is 2000 horses in the parade. The most unorganized parade lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

hisangelonly said:


> what trainer tells you your horse is untrainable?
> ---------------
> *Horse Trainer (mount vernon texas)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-06, 5:04PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> We offer a wide variety of training at our facility. Colt starting, Finished prospects to take in whatever direction you want such as barrel racing, team roping, trail horses etc. We also offer training for problem horses as well and we will inform you of there progress, as to whether they are trainable or not. We use the Clinton Anderson method as well as our own during training sessions. To find out more about our ranch and what we have to offer please feel free to call Darin at 903-588-0266. All horses are required to have current coggins and the horse owner is required to provide feed and hay for your horse. This is due to so many owners using different feed ! Training is done in 30 day increments which actually takes roughly 45 days due weather and unforeseen issues. You are only charged for the days your horse is trained not the bad weather days. Typically prices start at $400.00 for 30 days of training for colt starting and go up from there depending on what you expect from your horse. Give me a call and lets talk horses as we have 11 of our own on the ranch


I agree with Caljane for the most part. An honest trainer will tell you immediately if they cannot train the horse in question for whatever the owner is wanting.

Me, personally, I have sent a horse home because I didn't have the capability of riding it. I'm a horse trainer but not a bronc rider, I can ride an average young horse buck, but this mare bucked like a rodeo bronc and, in spite of riding her a lot and trying to get her over it, I couldn't ever stick with her so I was actually doing more harm than good.

So, I called the owner and straight up told them that _I_ couldn't ride their horse and I told them exactly what she was doing. They came and picked her up and insisted that they at least pay for her feed and board even though I didn't want them to.

The previous trainer that they had taken her to before me wasn't quite so honest. He rode her a few times (and I know him so I'm fairly convinced he's the one that taught her to buck so hard), took their money for 30 days training, and then one day just dumped the horse back in the owner's pasture without so much as a note.


----------



## EliRose

Not a bad at all, just one of the funniest names I've seen!

For-Sale-2


----------



## howrsegirl123

paint mare

Good with kids...but not kid broke...?
And just look at the spelling and grammar! 
Yikes...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Good with kids but not kod broke could mean she's good on the ground/ friendly but a bit too much for a kid to ride( my old gelding was this way total dead head for kids leading/grooming/ feeding/ etc but was a total jerk and hot head when riding for the most part although towards the end of my time with him i gave a little girl a walking lesson) .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

This makes me really sad. Understandably, the horse sounds dangerous, but it also sounds like the people who have him didn't have a clue when they bought him. It's too bad there isn't more information. An experienced trainer might be able to correct his behaviour.


*Wanted: Any coming Horse Sales*
Does anyone know of an upcoming horse sale in the area?
Or a meat buyer who will pick up?

Friends of mine who are not experienced horse people were recently given a horse to love. He is supposedly a well broke, loving, grandkids horse.

I went to see him to give them some tips on how to care for their new companion. I have a hard time believing this guy was ever a family horse.
He is quiet and loves the attention, as long as it is on his terms. If not, he turns and fires, with the accuracy to connect with your head - he looks and aims.

I don't want to see anyone hurt by this horse, so therefore not even recommending experienced horse owners / trainers to take him on.

If anyone knows of a meat buyer, or upcoming sale, we would like to be informed, so no one get seriously injured.
There are so many wonderful horses out there needing homes, I'd rather see them buy a horse needing and wanting the love, without wondering about their kids safety.

Thank you for your time & understanding


----------



## Inga

Glynnis said:


> This makes me really sad. Understandably, the horse sounds dangerous, but it also sounds like the people who have him didn't have a clue when they bought him. It's too bad there isn't more information. An experienced trainer might be able to correct his behaviour.
> 
> 
> *Wanted: Any coming Horse Sales*
> Does anyone know of an upcoming horse sale in the area?
> Or a meat buyer who will pick up?
> 
> Friends of mine who are not experienced horse people were recently given a horse to love. He is supposedly a well broke, loving, grandkids horse.
> 
> I went to see him to give them some tips on how to care for their new companion. I have a hard time believing this guy was ever a family horse.
> He is quiet and loves the attention, as long as it is on his terms. If not, he turns and fires, with the accuracy to connect with your head - he looks and aims.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone hurt by this horse, so therefore not even recommending experienced horse owners / trainers to take him on.
> 
> If anyone knows of a meat buyer, or upcoming sale, we would like to be informed, so no one get seriously injured.
> There are so many wonderful horses out there needing homes, I'd rather see them buy a horse needing and wanting the love, without wondering about their kids safety.
> 
> Thank you for your time & understanding


If a horse is truly dangerous, I understand wanting to put it down. I still do not condone the meat buyer thing. The hauling for miles, the stress of the trip, not the being used for meat bothers me. A horse isn't born mean. It is something that was done, or not done (training) that makes a horse a problem horse. It shouldn't pay for human error.

The other things is I have had horse described to me as dangerous only to find out they were wonderful horses that were owned by idiots. I wish these folks would simply do right by the horse and have him humanely euthed.


----------



## EliRose

Glynnis said:


> This makes me really sad. Understandably, the horse sounds dangerous, but it also sounds like the people who have him didn't have a clue when they bought him. It's too bad there isn't more information. An experienced trainer might be able to correct his behaviour.
> 
> 
> *Wanted: Any coming Horse Sales*
> Does anyone know of an upcoming horse sale in the area?
> Or a meat buyer who will pick up?
> 
> Friends of mine who are not experienced horse people were recently given a horse to love. He is supposedly a well broke, loving, grandkids horse.
> 
> I went to see him to give them some tips on how to care for their new companion. I have a hard time believing this guy was ever a family horse.
> He is quiet and loves the attention, as long as it is on his terms. If not, he turns and fires, with the accuracy to connect with your head - he looks and aims.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone hurt by this horse, so therefore not even recommending experienced horse owners / trainers to take him on.
> 
> If anyone knows of a meat buyer, or upcoming sale, we would like to be informed, so no one get seriously injured.
> There are so many wonderful horses out there needing homes, I'd rather see them buy a horse needing and wanting the love, without wondering about their kids safety.
> 
> Thank you for your time & understanding


Oh, what a horrible situation for everyone . . . The horse was probably drugged when they bought him.

I don't understand why if he is so dangerous they wouldn't just euthanize him, though, instead of putting him through all of that stress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga

NBEventer said:


> Oh my god... I don't even know what to say. I was in tears at parts of that video. Those poor horses.
> 
> I hope someone scoops that poor little guy up before he ends up in such a vile nasty life


 
Yup, I really have to struggle with Christian thoughts when I see the utter abuse these horses are subjected to. Training? Um, no flat out abuse, that is what that is. Not necessary or beneficial at all, just cruel. :-(


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Glynnis said:


> This makes me really sad. Understandably, the horse sounds dangerous, but it also sounds like the people who have him didn't have a clue when they bought him. It's too bad there isn't more information. An experienced trainer might be able to correct his behaviour.
> 
> 
> *Wanted: Any coming Horse Sales*
> Does anyone know of an upcoming horse sale in the area?
> Or a meat buyer who will pick up?
> 
> Friends of mine who are not experienced horse people were recently given a horse to love. He is supposedly a well broke, loving, grandkids horse.
> 
> I went to see him to give them some tips on how to care for their new companion. I have a hard time believing this guy was ever a family horse.
> He is quiet and loves the attention, as long as it is on his terms. If not, he turns and fires, with the accuracy to connect with your head - he looks and aims.
> 
> I don't want to see anyone hurt by this horse, so therefore not even recommending experienced horse owners / trainers to take him on.
> 
> If anyone knows of a meat buyer, or upcoming sale, we would like to be informed, so no one get seriously injured.
> There are so many wonderful horses out there needing homes, I'd rather see them buy a horse needing and wanting the love, without wondering about their kids safety.
> 
> Thank you for your time & understanding


That is terribly sad, however there are instances where a horse is deemed too dangerous (like in the movie Buck). But another part of me tells me that this person who wrote this doesn't know what they're talking about and really isn't a horse person. I don't know just kinda feels like it, but then again this horse may be too dangerous. 

How about you kindly e-mail that person just to either give him away (with telling the new owner about the horse's behavior) or have a vet humanely put him down. 

Selling him to slaughter won't do any good.

Unless this is just another hopeless troll, I hope it is.


----------



## NBEventer

Inga said:


> Yup, I really have to struggle with Christian thoughts when I see the utter abuse these horses are subjected to. Training? Um, no flat out abuse, that is what that is. Not necessary or beneficial at all, just cruel. :-(


I had the same struggle... and am still having the same struggle...


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Inga said:


> Yup, I really have to struggle with Christian thoughts when I see the utter abuse these horses are subjected to. Training? Um, no flat out abuse, that is what that is. Not necessary or beneficial at all, just cruel. :-(


It scares me that people like that own horses.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I have sent the poster of the ad an email. I made a friendly suggestion that if the horse is that dangerous, it would probably be best for all if he were humanely put down. Hopefully they don't get angry with me! I did find another ad by this poster, and it explains the horse's behaviour below. While I do agree, the horse sounds dangerous, there are also a few things that seem off. It's too bad really...


*Wanted: Wanting to Help a Family*

Hello Everyone.
I am wanting to help a family through a less than ideal horse experience.

This family has a couple horse crazy kids, and have come to my place to enjoy mine. They are all loving & caring for the animals well being, but unfortunately, not alot of experience yet. I'd be happy to have them come here and ride with me all the time, but we live about an hour away making our schedules difficult to get together on.

They had been recently given a horse to love - and they were thrilled! Found a wonderful training stable to board him at close to their home, & made sure about all his heath & farrier needs right away.
This horse was told to be a loving, well broke, grandkids horse that hadn't seen much use in the last few years, so "rusty".

They'd gone out multiple times to just play with him, and feed him carrots & apples - more spoiled than my horses! lol
At one point they started to question how well broke / kid friendly he was, when they thought something had scared the horse, and he kicked the dad. Didn't want to do anything right away, - he's an animal, and probably just got scared of somehing - right?
Now, more recently, someone other than the parents took the kids out to see their loved horse, and went to put the youngest daughter up on him bareback. He immediately took to BUCKING, not just crow hopping (I saw a video). This girl now has fairly major knee damage, and is in a brace, won't be able to properly weigh bare for eight weeks, and long term phsio is likely needed.

I went up to see this horse to see if I could figure out what may have happened. (I am not a trainer, but over 25yrs of horse experience, including working with some problem horses, and finishing colts). It didn't take long to see to his horse has major aggression issues. He was quite happy standing there being scratched & being fed carrots. The minute you went to catch him, he would turn & fire with deadly accuracy - he knows how to aim those back feet.
Finally get him caught, and he wants to be in your space - and if you try to make him walk a little bit further away, he'd swing his head to push you out of the way. Try to pick up a front foot, and he'd slam it right back down. The more time spent with him, the more aggressive he got. The only time he was happy was standing still, getting the attention the way he wanted it.

We later found out that the people who have the place where he is being boarded has had him charge the fence line.
Both the land owner & myself have the opinion that he is not a safe family horse, and likely never will be considering his age and aggression.
Somebody with ALOT of training experience may be able to work with him, but I personally will never trust him around my family.

The kids are heart broken, but understand about their safety being in jeopardy.
They are looking to rehome him, and hopefully find another horse.

This is what I am hoping for; that they can find a horse that really does love the attention, and wont hurt the kids. I'd love to be able to find another horse for them before the injured girl is totally scared of horses from her tragic experience.
Does anyone know of a horse that could use a loving home to help out this family?
They are not fussy! Breed, age, size, color, gender (expect studs) does not matter. Even if the horse is underweight right now, or timid, it's okay, just one that won't hurt anyone, that they can all enjoy. They'd love to be able to saddle up and go for a short relaxing ride, just to enjoy the experience of riding.

Maybe a lease situation would work for them too - maybe an older bompbroof horse that needs the extra attention & care than you have the time for - I'm sure they'd love to!

If you know of a horse like this, please let me know.
Right now they don't have any tack either, so if the option could be there for the tack too, it would be great.
They are not expecting free, but also can't afford huge money right now with all the physio costs coming.

Thankyou to everyone for reading this, and please stay safe - we all have friends and family who care about us.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow that's sad. Hopefully someone will take him on. Sounds like a horse with a dominance/aggression issue for sure. I think it can be fixed with the right trainer (someone who will get this horse's respect). There's ways to fix it. But I agree that he needs a different home. He's too much for the family. At least they're honest. 

And yes I agree with the trainer being honest. Sounded funny at the time I guess . I wish every trainer would be open minded enough to realize that they may not be able to fix something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga

TheAQHAGirl said:


> It scares me that people like that own horses.


 
People like that also have small children and are around defenseless elderly people. If that thought doesn't wake you up out of a sweat at night, I don't know what would. There is just so much cruelty in this world. I hate that they put it up on Youtube for all to see and "learn" from. :shock:


----------



## twp

AQHA filly

Nothing about the horse, but WTF IS THAT LADY WEARING?! Lol.


----------



## NBEventer

Looks like breeches with boot socks to me.


----------



## EliRose

I don't really see anything wrong with what she's wearing . . . She probably took off her boots and put on barn sneakers. I look like that all the time LOL.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I guess this is kinda about horses....
But WTF?

Beware the Amish!!!!


----------



## PunksTank

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I guess this is kinda about horses....
> But WTF?
> 
> Beware the Amish!!!!


As much as that's a trashy ad - I'm happy the message is getting out there - it's absolutely the truth. Watch the auctions you'll see tons of young, broken down Amish horses falling out to kill-buyers all the time. They're also well known for their atrocious puppy mills.
I'm not opposed to people using animals as livestock or work animals - that's a lifestyle choice and their own decision to make. But the laws about animal cruelty need to be followed by everyone in this country. 
They also need to learn to preserve their 'machines' rather than using them up and throwing them out. Many of their horses show up to auctions with scars and wounds from ill-fitted harnesses that they've worn for far too long - and they're all far to young to be thrown out. It's because they're see as easily renewable, they can breed as many as they like and brake them out. Often broke in the cruelest of fashions, we have a Perch/Standardbred cross who's tongue has a large scar/lump in it from being tied by her tongue - a common practice by the Amish - similar to a tongue twitch but actually tying. The horse can't wear a bit comfortably at all - luckily after a great deal of rehab she'll go well in bitless options. 
Multiple city carriage horses were previously Amish horses, people are so appalled by the idea of horses working in the city, but often they're treated far better than the Amish - treated like individuals, given proper medical care and fair diets.

Look it up, there's more out there about it and I hope this becomes more public - but I hope it's done in a more reasonable way, this was a little childish.

If the ad expires or gets deleted for people reading this later here's what it said:
"We live in the middle of a large Amish community and I just wanted to let people know, that contrary to popular belief the Amish are the cruelest people to their animals. Never, ever give your dog, horse or anything to the Amish. Out Amish neighbor has been given several nice dogs, all of which he shoots after a few months when he finds another dog. People give their horses to the Amish too all the time, because 'they are so good to their animals.' Baloney, the horses are used, abused and then sold to the killers if they manage to survive that long. Don't be fooled, like the old saying goes 'there are three things you never want to be, an Amishman's wife, horse or dog.'"


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

PunksTank said:


> As much as that's a trashy ad - I'm happy the message is getting out there - it's absolutely the truth. Watch the auctions you'll see tons of young, broken down Amish horses falling out to kill-buyers all the time. They're also well known for their atrocious puppy mills.
> I'm not opposed to people using animals as livestock or work animals - that's a lifestyle choice and their own decision to make. But the laws about animal cruelty need to be followed by everyone in this country.
> They also need to learn to preserve their 'machines' rather than using them up and throwing them out. Many of their horses show up to auctions with scars and wounds from ill-fitted harnesses that they've worn for far too long - and they're all far to young to be thrown out. It's because they're see as easily renewable, they can breed as many as they like and brake them out. Often broke in the cruelest of fashions, we have a Perch/Standardbred cross who's tongue has a large scar/lump in it from being tied by her tongue - a common practice by the Amish - similar to a tongue twitch but actually tying. The horse can't wear a bit comfortably at all - luckily after a great deal of rehab she'll go well in bitless options.
> Multiple city carriage horses were previously Amish horses, people are so appalled by the idea of horses working in the city, but often they're treated far better than the Amish - treated like individuals, given proper medical care and fair diets.
> 
> Look it up, there's more out there about it and I hope this becomes more public - but I hope it's done in a more reasonable way, this was a little childish.
> 
> If the ad expires or gets deleted for people reading this later here's what it said:
> "We live in the middle of a large Amish community and I just wanted to let people know, that contrary to popular belief the Amish are the cruelest people to their animals. Never, ever give your dog, horse or anything to the Amish. Out Amish neighbor has been given several nice dogs, all of which he shoots after a few months when he finds another dog. People give their horses to the Amish too all the time, because 'they are so good to their animals.' Baloney, the horses are used, abused and then sold to the killers if they manage to survive that long. Don't be fooled, like the old saying goes 'there are three things you never want to be, an Amishman's wife, horse or dog.'"


WOW! I never knew that! I was under the impression that they treated all of their animals with respect and kindness, etc. Huh I think I'm going to look it up more.


----------



## PunksTank

It's funny how many people seem to think that -.-' Ya, look it up, don't just take my word for it. They're worse than just tools, they're tools without value enough to maintain in that society (often, I'm sure there are exceptions).

When something is that easy to just make more of - put two together, wait 11 months. They don't mind so much using them up fast.


----------



## EliRose

PunksTank said:


> As much as that's a trashy ad - I'm happy the message is getting out there - it's absolutely the truth. Watch the auctions you'll see tons of young, broken down Amish horses falling out to kill-buyers all the time. They're also well known for their atrocious puppy mills.
> I'm not opposed to people using animals as livestock or work animals - that's a lifestyle choice and their own decision to make. But the laws about animal cruelty need to be followed by everyone in this country.
> They also need to learn to preserve their 'machines' rather than using them up and throwing them out. Many of their horses show up to auctions with scars and wounds from ill-fitted harnesses that they've worn for far too long - and they're all far to young to be thrown out. It's because they're see as easily renewable, they can breed as many as they like and brake them out. Often broke in the cruelest of fashions, we have a Perch/Standardbred cross who's tongue has a large scar/lump in it from being tied by her tongue - a common practice by the Amish - similar to a tongue twitch but actually tying. The horse can't wear a bit comfortably at all - luckily after a great deal of rehab she'll go well in bitless options.
> Multiple city carriage horses were previously Amish horses, people are so appalled by the idea of horses working in the city, but often they're treated far better than the Amish - treated like individuals, given proper medical care and fair diets.
> 
> Look it up, there's more out there about it and I hope this becomes more public - but I hope it's done in a more reasonable way, this was a little childish.
> 
> If the ad expires or gets deleted for people reading this later here's what it said:
> "We live in the middle of a large Amish community and I just wanted to let people know, that contrary to popular belief the Amish are the cruelest people to their animals. Never, ever give your dog, horse or anything to the Amish. Out Amish neighbor has been given several nice dogs, all of which he shoots after a few months when he finds another dog. People give their horses to the Amish too all the time, because 'they are so good to their animals.' Baloney, the horses are used, abused and then sold to the killers if they manage to survive that long. Don't be fooled, like the old saying goes 'there are three things you never want to be, an Amishman's wife, horse or dog.'"


While I agree with this about SOME Amish people, most take very good care of their horses, although they still treat them like "machines". I look at it like this; most people take good care of their cars so they don't break down, while others couldn't care less, buy it cheaply, and then sell/crush it when it gives out.

The puppy mills, however . . . Disgusting. Absolutely disgusting. I have a puppy mill dog (although we did not know it at the time, we bought her from a "breeder" who was actually a dealer), and she is wonderful, but has some issues. Especially with men.
My dog rescue also gets puppy mill breeder dogs all the time, and they are such poor things. A basset hound that we thought had to be at least eight turned out to be only four! But she had had SO many litters she looked far older. Now she is a therapy dog and the kindest creature on the planet


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

EliRose said:


> I don't really see anything wrong with what she's wearing . . . She probably took off her boots and put on barn sneakers. I look like that all the time LOL.


Me too...I've also mucked out in heels and office trousers, when I've had to.

I like her socks, they rock


----------



## CdnCremello

I've read many debates on the Amish. From my personal experience, I own two horses that were sent to auction by the Amish and were bought by the kill buyer. Both are head shy to the extreme, and one was almost sent to the plant, because she was lame on her front hoof. After examination by a vet, and having her shoes and pads removed by a skilled farrier, it was determined that her shoes and pads, held on by barn nails, had been on at least a couple of years, more than likely 3 or more. She is only 6.


----------



## CdnCremello

That was off topic, so here, another dumb horse ad:

GOOD BABY TO TRAIN FOR THE WINTER - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston

"THIS COLT IS REAL CALM AND EASY TO HANDLE , LIKE TO BE WITH PEOPLE . WILL MAKE A GOOD LOOKER WHEN HE IS FULLY GROWN UP.
HE IS 1/2 BELGIAN, 1/4 PERCHERON & 1/4 THOROUGHBRED, GOING TO BE BIG, GOT THE COLOR OF THE GOLDEN BELGIAN AND THE BLACK TAIL & MAIN OF THE THOROUGHBRED , SMART HORSE WOULD LIKE 800 FOR HIM OR BO , HAVE TO GO TO A GOOD HOME AND WILL COME DOWN IN PRICE . CAN SEE HIM ANY TIME .
PICS WERE DONE WHEN IT WAS RAINING OUT "

1) I believe we call that colour "bay" 2) The all caps makes my eyes hurt 2)It has no age 3)You can buy a horse that is at least green broke for $1000 around here 3)if you look at the pics, not only are they done when it's raining (which is obvious) but they're taken at night; way to put effort into making him look the best he can!


----------



## twp

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I guess this is kinda about horses....
> But WTF?
> 
> Beware the Amish!!!!



It's a bunch of "Baloney" Right?! lololol!! :rofl: The real crime here, is that person's spelling!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

CdnCremello said:


> That was off topic, so here, another dumb horse ad:
> 
> GOOD BABY TO TRAIN FOR THE WINTER - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston
> 
> "THIS COLT IS REAL CALM AND EASY TO HANDLE , LIKE TO BE WITH PEOPLE . WILL MAKE A GOOD LOOKER WHEN HE IS FULLY GROWN UP.
> HE IS 1/2 BELGIAN, 1/4 PERCHERON & 1/4 THOROUGHBRED, GOING TO BE BIG, GOT THE COLOR OF THE GOLDEN BELGIAN AND THE BLACK TAIL & MAIN OF THE THOROUGHBRED , SMART HORSE WOULD LIKE 800 FOR HIM OR BO , HAVE TO GO TO A GOOD HOME AND WILL COME DOWN IN PRICE . CAN SEE HIM ANY TIME .
> PICS WERE DONE WHEN IT WAS RAINING OUT "
> 
> 1) I believe we call that colour "bay" 2) The all caps makes my eyes hurt 2)It has no age 3)You can buy a horse that is at least green broke for $1000 around here 3)if you look at the pics, not only are they done when it's raining (which is obvious) but they're taken at night; way to put effort into making him look the best he can!


While I agree that the ad has some issues, just from those crappy pics, he looks absolutely adorable. I'd take him, even for $800 (owning a draft cross, I think they're worth their weight in gold). I paid $1600 for my boy last year as an unbroken 2yo stud colt and even as a green broke coming 4yo, he'd be worth a good $2500 in my area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

PunksTank said:


> The thing that concerns me about this horse is that he's trained as a 'dancing' horse, if you look at the last picture that's a small glimpse at the horrible abuse those poor animals go through. He could be a wonderful horse and I hope someone will come to his rescue.


??????
What am I missing in the last picture? It looked alright.


----------



## twp

DancingArabian said:


> ??????
> What am I missing in the last picture? It looked alright.



That poster thinks that you have to "beat" your horse, to make them Dance? lol.


----------



## rookie

I think the Amish are a lot like everyone else. You have really good non-amish people and really bad non-amish people. You find really good Amish and really bad Amish. Do the Amish treat their animals and view their animals differently yes. I think the fact that their animals are so crucial to their survival puts them in a spotlight as far as animal welfare. I worked with a few really nice amish folks who viewed their horses as horse and their dogs as dogs but still treated them kindly. Much nicer than some non-amish people I have worked with.


----------



## DancingArabian

twp said:


> That poster thinks that you have to "beat" your horse, to make them Dance? lol.


The picture I saw was someone looking like he was getting the horse to bow, that's why I was confused.



Just to throw this out there, please don't think all hispanics do the dancing horse thing like that. The "dancing horses" I grew up around were all Pasos, and their "dancing" was them gaiting across wooden boards (I think Paso shows do this as well but I've only seen them on YouTube so I can't say with any strong knowledge). They were prized and treated very well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

twp said:


> That poster thinks that you have to "beat" your horse, to make them Dance? lol.


In the culture of dancing horses (which is almost strictly a Hispanic method and I see it as a *******ization of the famous Spanish haute ecole [I think that's how it's spelled]), more often than not the horses are beaten into doing what is demanded of them. Their heads are tied down to their chest in a posture reminiscent of rolkur. They are ridden with massive spurs by riders who aren't afraid to bloody their sides. When you see these horses "perform", they are lathered with sweat and their eyes are rolling in terror. 

Maybe not all dancing horse "trainers" are that way, but the vast majority of them are.

DancingArabian, where did you grow up? Growing up a few hundred miles from Mexico border, all the "dancing horses" I've ever seen were Aztecas trained in the cruel manner I described. My ex-husband is from Hermosillo, Mexico, and he (and his family) saw absolutely nothing wrong with the dancing horses or their training. I've never heard of pasos being called (or used as) dancing horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twp

DancingArabian said:


> The picture I saw was someone looking like he was getting the horse to bow, that's why I was confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, please don't think all hispanics do the dancing horse thing like that. The "dancing horses" I grew up around were all Pasos, and their "dancing" was them gaiting across wooden boards (I think Paso shows do this as well but I've only seen them on YouTube so I can't say with any strong knowledge). They were prized and treated very well.



I agree, I know many people that have paso fino horses. It IS in fact the way they gait.. They have short little movements. I used to ride one, lol. They always treat their horses great!! That is why I put lol @ the end of my comment.. I know, for a fact what goes on.. Some people don't, and like to incorporate "Beating" for things they do not understand at all, because they watched it once on tv. :-|


----------



## MistysMom

*Unicorn !!*

Recently had to part with last unicorn due to clash of ideologies.

Looking for one living, healthy, and left-of-centre unicorn. Must still be corned. No substitues i.e. carrot-strapped-donkeys, or pegasus please.

Only serious offers will be entertained.

I already have a local permit, and must request only registered unicorns to ensure that the transaction is legal.

Many municipalities in Canada prohibit the possession and/or sale of certain animals, but rest assured, everything is above board.

Will pay more than average for rainbow-bearing/generating animals as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

twp said:


> I agree, I know many people that have paso fino horses. It IS in fact the way they gait.. They have short little movements. I used to ride one, lol. They always treat their horses great!! That is why I put lol @ the end of my comment.. I know, for a fact what goes on.. Some people don't, and like to incorporate "Beating" for things they do not understand at all, because they watched it once on tv. :-|


The "dancing horses" you're talking about ARE NOT the same dancing horses being discussed and shown here. The ones we are talking about are Aztecas (QH/andalusian crosses) that are trained by Mexicans who abuse them and beat them.

We know what pasos are and how they gait. They are not what we're talking about here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

DancingArabian said:


> The picture I saw was someone looking like he was getting the horse to bow, that's why I was confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Just to throw this out there, please don't think all hispanics do the dancing horse thing like that. The "dancing horses" I grew up around were all Pasos, and their "dancing" was them gaiting across wooden boards (I think Paso shows do this as well but I've only seen them on YouTube so I can't say with any strong knowledge). They were prized and treated very well.



I think you're confused - I'm talking about the 'dancing' horses commonly found in Mexico and Spain. Basically the same thing every drafty said.

Please don't get me wrong, I don't think that they're all bad people or abusive to their animals - my Fiance is Puerto Rican and I got to go to PR to see and ride some Paso Finos. They're all magnificent, the particular trainer I met was a kind guy with well cared for horses - the retired ones got to 'live it out' on the mountain side and just be a horse. They had better lives than many horses I see here in the states.
I'm not referring to Pasos or horses trained in appropriate ways to move like they're dancing - I'm referring the the appalling spectacle of 'dancing horses'. If you read past my original post you'll see a video that (admittedly a bit on the extreme side) explains what I'm referring too and what was being referred to in the ad.


----------



## PunksTank

twp said:


> I agree, I know many people that have paso fino horses. It IS in fact the way they gait.. They have short little movements. I used to ride one, lol. They always treat their horses great!! That is why I put lol @ the end of my comment.. I know, for a fact what goes on.. Some people don't, and like to incorporate "Beating" for things they do not understand at all, because they watched it once on tv. :-|



Please read what Drafty wrote, we aren't referring to Paso's my Fiance's family has some in Puerto Rico - they're wonderful horses and they're not (generally) trained in any exceptionally awful way - the same as any other horse sport, good and bad people. We're referring particularly to 'Dancing Horses' - not naturally gaited horses or horses who perform in a way that looks like dancing (like dressage).


----------



## Lis

He is 98.9% homozygous and has a superb temperament which is passed on to his offspring.

Well at least they took the time to do some math.


----------



## DancingArabian

No I'm not confused. I'm saying that the term is used to describe more than one type of activity. The Mexican dancing horses are not the same as the PR dancing horses. Our dancing horses are simply pasos gaiting across wooden boards - but they're still called dancing horses. I would hate to discuss my kind and have someone think I meant the other 

I get where you guys are coming from, I just want to be sure not everyone is dumped in the same bucket!

Sadly, the fake piaffe dancing horse thing is not the worst of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DancingArabian, the reason PunksTank and I were so adamant is because your reply made it seem like we were confused and that the dancing horses we were talking about weren't "real" dancing horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah she is toootally healthy poor girl  
Paint Mare for sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian

DraftyAiresMum said:


> DancingArabian, the reason PunksTank and I were so adamant is because your reply made it seem like we were confused and that the dancing horses we were talking about weren't "real" dancing horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gotcha 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yeah she is toootally healthy poor girl
> Paint Mare for sale
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe they mean "healthy...except for the fact that she needs a few hundred pounds of weight." *facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Yeah she looks like a sweetheart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz

12 yr old Morgan Horse/Cross Gelding to Good home - $200

12 yr old TW/Morgan/QH cross, Rusty needs to go to a good home. Looking for a compainion horse or a pasture ordiment to love and treat like a 'pet' would be the best route for Rusty. He is very sweet and loving, an easy keeper. *He is Strong & Dangerous by continuely rearing* (looks like Zorro) straight up pawing when trying to make him lunge or work. He has currently sat in the pasture for 4 years as a pet and has not been riden due to the dangerous rearing. He is being sold as a compainion horse. SERIOUS inquiries only please

12 yr old Morgan Horse/Cross Gelding to Good home

Good luck SELLING a horse like that. :shock:


----------



## caljane

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yeah she is toootally healthy poor girl
> Paint Mare for sale
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Somebody should get a phone number and HS out there :-(


----------



## caljane

Tianimalz said:


> 12 yr old Morgan Horse/Cross Gelding to Good home - $200
> 
> 12 yr old TW/Morgan/QH cross, Rusty needs to go to a good home. Looking for a compainion horse or a pasture ordiment to love and treat like a 'pet' would be the best route for Rusty. He is very sweet and loving, an easy keeper. *He is Strong & Dangerous by continuely rearing* (looks like Zorro) straight up pawing when trying to make him lunge or work. He has currently sat in the pasture for 4 years as a pet and has not been riden due to the dangerous rearing. He is being sold as a compainion horse. SERIOUS inquiries only please
> 
> 12 yr old Morgan Horse/Cross Gelding to Good home
> 
> Good luck SELLING a horse like that. :shock:


It's a pity that they did not get a picture of him rearing like Zorro ...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I agree on the mare however i wouldn't know where to call I'm in California unfamiliar with the area the horse is in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Yeah she is toootally healthy poor girl
> Paint Mare for sale
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow, I think that owner should definitely be reported to the local humane society. I don't know how things work in the US for that kind of thing. Here I think it's by province. Would it be by state? Or is it more local, like on the county level?


----------



## DancingArabian

caljane said:


> It's a pity that they did not get a picture of him rearing like Zorro ...


They probably didn't have a spare barefoot baby to borrow to sit on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18

This one gave me a bit of a headache

3 yr old stud horse sale or trade?


----------



## verona1016

Phantomcolt18 said:


> This one gave me a bit of a headache
> 
> 3 yr old stud horse sale or trade?


"JUST GOT FEET TRIMED 4-10-12...HE DID OK WITH FARRIER FEET ARE DUE TO BE TRIMED BUT NOT IN BAD SHAPE "

Why bother even saying when his feet were last done if it was 8 months ago? :shock:


----------



## hisangelonly

Dont you just love fraud ads? These are in the pets section a lot. Voluptuous lol. Yes this is fraud. It is the same person/hacker posting them. I even took the chance at emailing them one time to see what happened. They wanted me to send them $700 for the transportation. THEN they'd send the "horse".
---------------------------------------
***Voluptuous 100% Pure Fresian horse.***

Date: 2012-11-30, 10:35AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

**Voluptuous 100% Pure Fresian horse.**


----------



## hisangelonly

here is another. Apparently this horse is arousing? lol. Has anyone else seen these? 
--------------------------------
*./.Arousing Pure Bree d Fresian Horse././*

Date: 2012-11-30, 10:48AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

./.Arousing Pure Bree d Fresian Horse././


----------



## hisangelonly

so sad. it doesnt look like they get any treats at all! I hope someone gets them before they really get worse.i doubt she is still 2300 pounds
-------------------------
Percheron Horses Rehoming (610 an Cullen)
Date: 2012-12-10, 9:12AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Percheron horses for Rehoming,the horse is 8 years old is female and is about 17 hands high and about 2300 pounds. She is rideable and is a sweet horses. I call her big gentle amd she loves apple treats. I'm asking $1500 obo
Mica 















Location:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

That perch mare oh my gosh poor thing. She doesnt need treats she needs real gpod and lots of groceries along with a vet check up and out of that mud
Her floppy ears remind me of another mare that someone had' rescued, on here awhile back. She could use a loving home like that.


----------



## hisangelonly

I hope someone gets her a nice home.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

the poor mare.


----------



## hisangelonly

thats a funny looking chestnut. 
-------------------------
*Fully trained 1/4 horse registered n dances - $8500 (Hempstead)*

Date: 2012-12-05, 2:59AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Very nice horse gentel stud registered side walks spins both ways stop slides backs up n dances 5 yrs old chestnut collor 8500 obo


----------



## peppersgirl

Beautiful Red Roan Mare


granted they all look like nice horses...who wants to bet momma is also bred to grey roan colt?? I don't understand why people are to stupid to either cut their colts or at least separate them from the mares..


----------



## PunksTank

Where is that perch has someone got a full link to the ad? If shes near enough i want her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

PunksTank said:


> Where is that perch has someone got a full link to the ad? If shes near enough i want her!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I googled it... I think it was taken down... trying to see if they reposted it though. They are in Houston http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/3449051448.html


----------



## hisangelonly

Here's the ad for the Percheron. She's in Houston Texas
Percheron Horses Rehoming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Take her if you can. Poor girl will only keep getting worse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

Found them! Percheron Horses Rehoming

hisangelonly beat me to the punch! There are ads in reply to it... sad :-( 

http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/3456987294.html
http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/3455150186.html


----------



## PunksTank

I think that's too far unless someone knows a reallllly cheap, but reliable trucking company that can truck her to MA.  I wish I had a way!


----------



## DancingArabian

Free horse

Meet Curry. He is *a grey stallion part arabian, part thoroughbred and is approximately seven years old standing somewhere between 13 and 14 hands*. Curry is *NOT halter-broken and NOT suitable to be around children*. My mother had always intended to work with him, but she passed away a month ago - leaving Curry...well...not quite finished. Curry is not unfriendly, but *has really never been led by a lead-shank. * *We had a halter on him recently - I don't know quite how my sister managed it.* But the halter is now hanging on the gate. Curry is a beautiful animal and we'd rather not send him to the glue factory, but I fear that is where he is destined if no one comes forward. Transporting him may be a chore. * As you can likely imagine, if he hasn't been halter-broken, he hasn't been in a truck or trailer. You'll need to bring a strong will, lots of rope, a few friends and some determination. We will not be responsible for any damage to you or your vehicle during this process. If you have a tranquilizer dart like in the movies - all the better. *As you can see in the photos, he's a bit of a burr-baby. First photo shows him reacting to Maddy the Border Collie trying to herd him. They have a love/hate relationship. Questions? Send me an email with Curry in the subject line.

Free horse


----------



## Chiilaa

Lis said:


> He is 98.9% homozygous and has a superb temperament which is passed on to his offspring.
> 
> Well at least they took the time to do some math.


Bad, bad math. When talking about zygousity, there is only three percentages - 0%, 50% and 100% ****.


----------



## DancingArabian

Horses

*15 yr old very green* 1/2 arabian, gray/white mare. About 14hands. Not for
beginner, needs someone that can work with her, *has been saddled and bridled but
never riden* but someone with experience that could dedicate time to her could. 
*21yr old* White Arabian mare, "Imperial" bloodline. (Mother to the 1/2 arab) S*he
has arthiritus in front leg so she can't be ridden*, would be great companion
horse. *Must take both together,* they have always been together and would like
keep that way. Must go to a good home. Easy keepers. Both registered. Only
getting rid of because I'm older and don't have time to dedicate to them that
they need due to my health. Asking best offer. 



Kind of sad. The older mare was bred at the same farm my gelding was.


----------



## hisangelonly

Yeah at least people are noticing! I'm glad for that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Financially, things can go bad so fast & as a result, lots of horses are suffering. I hope folks will step up so some of these horses can get new homes & lead good lives instead of the suffering we can see here in some of these ads.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

NBEventer said:


> Found them! Percheron Horses Rehoming
> 
> hisangelonly beat me to the punch! There are ads in reply to it... sad :-(
> 
> Re:2 Percheron Horses Rehoming (610 an Cullen)
> re? " Percheron Horses " 2 for Rehoming (610 an Cullen)


If I had the money, I'd take her in a heartbeat, even though she's two states away. She reminds me SO much of Aires in her build.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

There's horse transportation around there just not sure how expensive it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

SO many things wrong with this, but... I didn't know horses could "foul." Or be "bread."

I have two horses for trade.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Umm... And the words I would use for this one are not allowed on this forum...

free horse n 1 4sale


----------



## Tracer

Thankfully I don't find many of these types of ads, but I thought this one was worth a mention.

one cremello colt/stallion

hi just letting people know i have ONE caramello colt / stallions for sale. the only work he has had is a head stall they are has a whiteish caramello colour with blue eyes pink skin the mother is about 14hands high and a excellent natured horses he will need a lot of work witch i dont have time for he has been weaned from his mum about 20 weeks ago and he does not have a name yet either he is are a great looking fellow $900
pick up only load your self

The things that really get me are
1- Who says 'weaned 20 weeks ago'? Wouldn't it be easier to say 5 months?
2- Is there one or two horses? 'Stallions' and 'they are' suggest multiple horses.
3- 'Load your self'. I take that to mean that it's gonna be a fun experience.
4- 'Caramello colour' makes me hungry... But it's made worse by the fact that they got the colour right in the title.​


----------



## caljane

Lwhisperer said:


> Umm... And the words I would use for this one are not allowed on this forum...
> 
> free horse n 1 4sale


Just in case somebody misses that:

*free horse n 1 4sale* (Arkansas)

free mare around 22yrs. she under weight,dead broke n needs new home. i cant afford to feed her anymore n if i cant find a home for her i'll have to put her down. also have a 4yr old mare papered hancook bloodline. she has old injure on back foot but could be a trail horse or broodmare. make me offer on her. call or tx ******. leave message if no answer. 

This person admits that his/her horse is starving - what the %@§$!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Lwhisperer said:


> SO many things wrong with this, but... I didn't know horses could "foul." Or be "bread."
> 
> I have two horses for trade.


I'm more stuck on the fact that they think it's more important to make sure people know what they're willing to trade for, rather than letting the potential buyer know about the horses they have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shenandoah

caljane said:


> Just in case somebody misses that:
> This person admits that his/her horse is starving - what the %@§$!


What if they just lost their job, and can no longer feed themselves, nevermind horses?
At least they recognize that they aren't able to take care of her and are attempting to do something about it. That's better than a lot of people do.


----------



## Lwhisperer

I would agree, Shenandoah, except that the owner states that the mare is already underweight... My guess is that this is an issue that should have been addressed long before now. If they just lost their job that's all fine and good and I'm glad they are trying to find a home for her. But why would she already be underweight? My gut suspicion is that they haven't been able to afford to feed her for a while, and are only just now doing something about it. It woyld have been much better to find her a nice home before she lost a lot of weight. Granted, I am speculating. I could have the situation all wrong, and for the sake of the mare, I hope I do.


----------



## caljane

Lwhisperer said:


> I would agree, Shenandoah, except that the owner states that the mare is already underweight... My guess is that this is an issue that should have been addressed long before now. If they just lost their job that's all fine and good and I'm glad they are trying to find a home for her. But why would she already be underweight? My gut suspicion is that they haven't been able to afford to feed her for a while, and are only just now doing something about it. It woyld have been much better to find her a nice home before she lost a lot of weight. Granted, I am speculating. I could have the situation all wrong, and for the sake of the mare, I hope I do.


agree - that is where I was coming from: that the horse is already underweight, not the fact that somebody admits that he can not care for the horse anymore and needs to find a new home - that is responsible if done in time.


----------



## NBEventer

She might have had her advertised for awhile now. Just because this is our first time seeing the ad doesn't mean its just recently been posted. I suspect they have had her advertised for awhile now.


----------



## Lwhisperer

I check this CL page almost daily, and have been for many months. This is the first time I've seen her. Maybe she advertised elsewhere, though... *shrug* Like I said, I don't know the exact situation. But a flag went up in my mind as soon as I read it.


----------



## NBEventer

I am in no way defending the owners. I tend to think the worse before the best, but I am trying to give them the benefit of the doubt I guess... regardless I hope someone scoops her up and starts giving her much needed groceries.


----------



## Endiku

Female horse trainer

i train foals newborn to 2yrs old-
haltering,leading,teaching how to lunge, park out (gaited breds), picking up there feet and grooming. 
i also train 7-15yrs old horses 
senior horses 16-32yrs old if they need some light righting or they not being used ill ride them if they are really gentle ill ride them.
I love cleaning stalls, groom horses etc. 
crosby/baytown/dayton/liberty.ty

my fees are $25. an hour or an hour half depending on your horse. 

Is there anything right about this ad? :3 teaching newborn-two year old horses to lunge,only training 7-12 year old horses but not younger ones...my guess is that she can't really even ride and is scared. Wonder what would happen if I asked her to train Spanks, our nut-case almost-eight year old mare that blows up around saddles....she's gentle until you come up with one of those 

*Yearling Filly Trade For Horse Trailer - $1 (Crosby Tx)*

Date: 2012-12-12, 12:49PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

I have a yearling Dun Filly Ready to go. Momma is Black and White mare in pic. She is gentle and lets you mess with her. Im in the middle of training her on leading foot work and other ground training.I can pick all 4 feet up trim all and she stands good. I really need a horse trailer prefer a open stock trailer but looking at all options. Please dont hessitate to make a offer as long as it is a horse trailer. Or I will Sell her for $650 
281-661-0458 
Calls or Texts only NO EMAILS
Eddie 










Yep, definitely a black and white mare and a dun filly.

miscategorized prohibited spam/overpost best of craigslist
_Avoid scams and fraud by dealing locally!_ Beware any deal involving Western Union, Moneygram, wire transfer, cashier check, money order, shipping, escrow, or any promise of transaction protection/certification/guarantee More info
*two beautiful paint horses for sale in houston tx - $450 (houston tx)*

Date: 2012-12-12, 11:13AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

I have two very nice very gental horses. They have no problems what so ever both healthy. I have a three year old mustang stallion the other is a seven year old paint gelding. I am asking 450$ obo for each u may contact me at my e mail or at 8324288045. These horses are very gentle will not bite will not kick or buck both are broke to ride 










Poor dear is so thin...and the other filly's back


----------



## verona1016

Lwhisperer said:


> SO many things wrong with this, but... I didn't know horses could "foul." Or be "bread."
> 
> I have two horses for trade.


Yikes, the stallion looks pregnant, too. Judging from the ribs showing, I'd say he's probably really wormy :shock:


----------



## hisangelonly

Poor poor things (. I wish I had all the money time and land to take in all of them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

Some people think their horses are worth their weight in gold - this is the MidWest, and even for our low standards this weanling looks ... sorry! $2500 buys us 10 of those if registered, 20 without registration, or 50 at the sale barn. Sure, quantity does not make quality - but so doesn't an unusual color *:?*

-----------------------------------------
*Dun Roan Colt - $2500*

Date: 2012-12-12, 12:12PM MST

Uniquely colored dun-roan colt (born March 2012) for sale. He is Blue Valentine-bred. Horse has dorsal stripe, dark ear tips and zebra markings on his legs. He is very sweet, has been handled 3-4 times per week since birth. He is off to a great start: halter-broke, loads into the trailer, picks up his feet, carries a saddle pad, etc... He will be gelded shortly after Christmas, so if you're looking for a stud prospect, act fast! Only being sold because of a lack of time on my part. He is a to a good home only. Serious inquiries only. Thanks


----------



## hisangelonly

What is wrong with his front legs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

He's certainly unique. A conformational mess. The only good thing is that they intend to geld him.

Lizzie


----------



## hisangelonly

But if you're looking for a stud prospect, act fast! Oh gee. :/ hope some one acts very slowly. Or gelds him anyways. Poor baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

Not a horse but omg skinny
Baby calves


----------



## Fahntasia

^ omg!


----------



## Lwhisperer

Oh, poor baby cows. They're so young too... What a terrible way to begin life.


----------



## Janna

I feel bad. I wish I had the money for them


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

caljane said:


> Some people think their horses are worth their weight in gold - this is the MidWest, and even for our low standards this weanling looks ... sorry! $2500 buys us 10 of those if registered, 20 without registration, or 50 at the sale barn. Sure, quantity does not make quality - but so doesn't an unusual color *:?*
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> *Dun Roan Colt - $2500*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-12, 12:12PM MST
> 
> Uniquely colored dun-roan colt (born March 2012) for sale. He is Blue Valentine-bred. Horse has dorsal stripe, dark ear tips and zebra markings on his legs. He is very sweet, has been handled 3-4 times per week since birth. He is off to a great start: halter-broke, loads into the trailer, picks up his feet, carries a saddle pad, etc... He will be gelded shortly after Christmas, so if you're looking for a stud prospect, act fast! Only being sold because of a lack of time on my part. He is a to a good home only. Serious inquiries only. Thanks


His conformation.....Holy crap..

Poor guy, hopefully he will be gelded. Looks really cute though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

caljane said:


> Some people think their horses are worth their weight in gold - this is the MidWest, and even for our low standards this weanling looks ... sorry! $2500 buys us 10 of those if registered, 20 without registration, or 50 at the sale barn. Sure, quantity does not make quality - but so doesn't an unusual color *:?*
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> *Dun Roan Colt - $2500*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-12, 12:12PM MST
> 
> Uniquely colored dun-roan colt (born March 2012) for sale. He is Blue Valentine-bred. Horse has dorsal stripe, dark ear tips and zebra markings on his legs. He is very sweet, has been handled 3-4 times per week since birth. He is off to a great start: halter-broke, loads into the trailer, picks up his feet, carries a saddle pad, etc... He will be gelded shortly after Christmas, so if you're looking for a stud prospect, act fast! Only being sold because of a lack of time on my part. He is a to a good home only. Serious inquiries only. Thanks


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

caljane said:


> Some people think their horses are worth their weight in gold - this is the MidWest, and even for our low standards this weanling looks ... sorry! $2500 buys us 10 of those if registered, 20 without registration, or 50 at the sale barn. Sure, quantity does not make quality - but so doesn't an unusual color *:?*
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> *Dun Roan Colt - $2500*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-12, 12:12PM MST
> 
> Uniquely colored dun-roan colt (born March 2012) for sale. He is Blue Valentine-bred. Horse has dorsal stripe, dark ear tips and zebra markings on his legs. He is very sweet, has been handled 3-4 times per week since birth. He is off to a great start: halter-broke, loads into the trailer, picks up his feet, carries a saddle pad, etc... He will be gelded shortly after Christmas, so if you're looking for a stud prospect, act fast! Only being sold because of a lack of time on my part. He is a to a good home only. Serious inquiries only. Thanks


I honestly didn't think it was possible for one horse to have so many serious conformational defects...but apparently I was wrong. Yikes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

Poor little guy, he's got such a sweet face. Would he even be suitable for riding? His back looks like a horror, and those legs...


----------



## caljane

caljane said:


>


There I started something ... honestly I doubt that he looks as bad in real than on the pictures, the pictures are VERY unfortunate. Except for his low tight neck I don't think he has real bad conformational problems, although he is probably not on the perfect side leg-wise either. I am sure he will still make a nice horse when he grows out of this very awkward age. I just don't think he makes a $2500 weanling - or stud prospect :shock:


----------



## DancingArabian

caljane said:


> Some people think their horses are worth their weight in gold - this is the MidWest, and even for our low standards this weanling looks ... sorry! $2500 buys us 10 of those if registered, 20 without registration, or 50 at the sale barn. Sure, quantity does not make quality - but so doesn't an unusual color *:?*
> 
> -----------------------------------------
> *Dun Roan Colt - $2500*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-12, 12:12PM MST
> 
> Uniquely colored dun-roan colt (born March 2012) for sale. He is Blue Valentine-bred. Horse has dorsal stripe, dark ear tips and zebra markings on his legs. He is very sweet, has been handled 3-4 times per week since birth. He is off to a great start: halter-broke, loads into the trailer, picks up his feet, carries a saddle pad, etc... He will be gelded shortly after Christmas, so if you're looking for a stud prospect, act fast! Only being sold because of a lack of time on my part. He is a to a good home only. Serious inquiries only. Thanks



He's not even a year old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kateyb1622

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kateyb1622

Just breaks my heart. Poor thing. I bet he'd make a sweet pasture buddy. How are some people so ignorant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

There's not really anything wrong with this ad, I just thought it was super cute starting with the horses' names and then that the owner added that they walk really fast. I'm not too familiar with driving horses, maybe that's a quality they look for?

_Freckle and Deckle are full sisters and 9 and 10 years old. They have been together all there all there life. We broke them to drive and have been driving them for 3 years. They have been to the mountains and pulled equipment to Harrisoni flats from cut off creek crossing rivers and never once bulked. They have a lot of heart and will really cover miles. They have a fast walk and will out walk most horses_


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oh those poor, poor skinny calfs! Does anyone know if that's the sort of thing which SPCA will get involved with...not necessarily to PUNISH the owners if they have a legit issue (trying to play devil's advocate, but hard to do nonetheless), at least to collect those babies and take them elsewhere to be FED??

I know literally NOTHING ABOUT CATTLE, but I DO KNOW A STARVING suffering animal when I see one/many!


----------



## Janna

Back2Horseback said:


> Oh those poor, poor skinny calfs! Does anyone know if that's the sort of thing which SPCA will get involved with...not necessarily to PUNISH the owners if they have a legit issue (trying to play devil's advocate, but hard to do nonetheless), at least to collect those babies and take them elsewhere to be FED??
> 
> I know literally NOTHING ABOUT CATTLE, but I DO KNOW A STARVING suffering animal when I see one/many!


Id get them if they would give them away. But I'm not paying for one/any as they are skinny and of course may be sick so not going to risk buying and it just dying. 

But I'd love to get them an try to fix them up. 
The last cow I had was skin and bones web I got her and got huge and fat by the time I got rid of her


----------



## Back2Horseback

Janna said:


> Id get them if they would give them away. But I'm not paying for one/any as they are skinny and of course may be sick so not going to risk buying and it just dying.
> 
> But I'd love to get them an try to fix them up.
> The last cow I had was skin and bones web I got her and got huge and fat by the time I got rid of her


Good for you with your last cow! 

Arghhh. I so wish I lived in a place where I could do something for animals like that which clearly need interventions but would not fare well in my city backyard! It's probably big enough, but definitely not built/zoned for farm animals--We'd probably be _arrested_ in the city for rescuing even one *chicken*...:shock::wink:


----------



## HollyBubbles

With those calves, you would be suprised, they look skinny yes, but most of us here are used to seeing our horses who do fill in those areas. I live on a dairy farm and all our calves had hips that stuck out a bit and the top of their ribs showing, thats normal... A fat pot belly in calves that age and weaned is also normal, whereas in our horses that would be a wormy belly.

No, I am NOT condoning having skinny animals at all, and yes those calves could do with a little more weight on, but they're not deathly skinny like you think they are  I'm just saying that the ribs you see, and the hollows around the hips, that's actually suprisingly normal


----------



## Janna

I know that's normal for some cows. 
Longhorns are like that a lot. 

A couple of those cows are just too thin to me.


----------



## smrobs

I agree, those calves aren't emaciated, but they could do with a bit more mass. The problem is that they come from Jersey mommas, which are milk cows. They are handled the same way as Holstein calves and weaned almost at the moment they are born so that momma's milk can be collected. That doesn't exactly give them the best start at life.

Some calf breeds are just naturally more rangy than others. Longhorns, Brahma, Jersey, Holstein, and every other breed that _isn't_ bred to be beef cattle like Hereford and Angus.


----------



## CdnCremello

DraftyAiresMum said:


> While I agree that the ad has some issues, just from those crappy pics, he looks absolutely adorable. I'd take him, even for $800 (owning a draft cross, I think they're worth their weight in gold). I paid $1600 for my boy last year as an unbroken 2yo stud colt and even as a green broke coming 4yo, he'd be worth a good $2500 in my area.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love my draft cross too. I got her from the feedlot for $300 as an untouched 2 year old, around here horses that are broke are going for $800. Then again, the hay situation is so bad that I personally know 2 people who have had the hay stolen off of their fields.


----------



## CdnCremello

Also, the calves.

Around here anyway, most bull calves are shot or sent to a sale. There are some people who try to sell them for $50 each, and they never post pictures. I really wish we had laws protecting "waste" animals, it is so sad to see how they are treated. I'm not assuming any of this, by the way. I dated an ex-dairy farmer for a while, and he milked for 2 other farms in his area, one of them shot all bull calves, one of them sent them to a sale. I guess it is the same with the beef cow industry, but I haven't heard of any beef farmers shooting the bull calves, they usually just send them to the sale.


----------



## smrobs

CdnCremello said:


> I guess it is the same with the beef cow industry, but I haven't heard of any beef farmers shooting the bull calves, they usually just send them to the sale.


Oh, no, it's completely different in the beef cattle industry. Bull calves are commonly cut and left with their momma until weaning age and then they are sorted. After sorting, some of them go to auction to be bought by feedlots/private buyers, fed for another year, fattened up, then sent to slaughter. Others are kept by their owners to be fed up for another year before being sold as fatted yearlings ready for the feedlots. They cost more to feed over the winter, but they also bring more money when they are finally sold. No calves get shot in the beef industry unless they need to be euthed due to sickness or injury.


----------



## CdnCremello

smrobs said:


> Oh, no, it's completely different in the beef cattle industry. Bull calves are commonly cut and left with their momma until weaning age and then they are sorted. After sorting, some of them go to auction to be bought by feedlots/private buyers, fed for another year, fattened up, then sent to slaughter. Others are kept by their owners to be fed up for another year before being sold as fatted yearlings ready for the feedlots. They cost more to feed over the winter, but they also bring more money when they are finally sold. No calves get shot in the beef industry unless they need to be euthed due to sickness or injury.


That's good to hear! My ex had a small herd of beef cattle after they got out of the dairy business (before we met) and I never asked him what he did with his bull calves, but I assumed that wasn't it. This might be a dumb question, but what would be the point of sending a new calf to the sale? I'm hoping/guessing people bought them to be raised for meat? There can't be that many people that like veal...

p.s. I'm a vegetarian. If I wasn't, I would have asked him, but my younger self was afraid to know the answer.


----------



## smrobs

CdnCremello said:


> That's good to hear! My ex had a small herd of beef cattle after they got out of the dairy business (before we met) and I never asked him what he did with his bull calves, but I assumed that wasn't it. This might be a dumb question, but what would be the point of sending a new calf to the sale? I'm hoping/guessing people bought them to be raised for meat? There can't be that many people that like veal...
> 
> p.s. I'm a vegetarian. If I wasn't, I would have asked him, but my younger self was afraid to know the answer.


I honestly don't know what would be the point of sending calves that young to auction other than just trying to get rid of them by any means necessary. Raising a early-weaned calf isn't cheap with the milk replacers and added medical costs (since they usually are prone to sickness) so they'd just be wanting them gone.

Beyond that, I can't guess as I'm not terribly familiar with the dairy industry. There is a dairy farm about an hour from me and every year, they put up a sign by their gate that advertises Holstein bull calves for sale. I don't know what they do with the ones that aren't sold by that method.

Several times I've thought about getting 4-5 of them to raise up for beef...and use them to help train my dogs in the winter. A Holstein isn't a _great_ beef producer, but just for my family it would be good enough...and at $50-$75 each, that's a lot cheaper than an Angus calf would be.


----------



## CdnCremello

smrobs said:


> I honestly don't know what would be the point of sending calves that young to auction other than just trying to get rid of them by any means necessary. Raising a early-weaned calf isn't cheap with the milk replacers and added medical costs (since they usually are prone to sickness) so they'd just be wanting them gone.
> 
> Beyond that, I can't guess as I'm not terribly familiar with the dairy industry. There is a dairy farm about an hour from me and every year, they put up a sign by their gate that advertises Holstein bull calves for sale. I don't know what they do with the ones that aren't sold by that method.
> 
> Several times I've thought about getting 4-5 of them to raise up for beef...and use them to help train my dogs in the winter. A Holstein isn't a _great_ beef producer, but just for my family it would be good enough...and at $50-$75 each, that's a lot cheaper than an Angus calf would be.



Here's one for $20, they're a dime a dozen around here, would probably be worth it. I've heard that there is a taste difference with beef from males? Is this true? Does anyone know?

Jersey Bull Calf - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston


----------



## smrobs

I know that the meat from dairy breeds tastes slightly different than from beef breeds, but I've never heard about a difference in flavor between heifers and steers of the same breed.


----------



## CdnCremello

I had heard once that there is a difference in taste as a function of excess testosterone if the bull wasn't gelded. I don't know if it's called being gelded for a bull, but we'll go with that. Interesting. Anyway, back to your regularly scheduled programming, folks!


----------



## CdnCremello

Minature Horse - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston

Cute little guy. But, it looks to me like he's a cute little dapple grey, and not a black roan. I'm not an expert though.


----------



## Tianimalz

CdnCremello said:


> Minature Horse - Kingston Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Kingston
> 
> Cute little guy. But, it looks to me like he's a cute little dapple grey, and not a black roan. I'm not an expert though.


Omg what a cutie pie!!! Someone feel free to buy him for me as a Christmas present


----------



## CdnCremello

He is pretty cute!

"Anyone looking to bored there horses, have someone who will bored them for 300-350 plus food. If your interested plz message me.. "

I bore my horses all the time for wayyy less than that. 

Horse boarding - Belleville Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Belleville Canada.


----------



## Tianimalz

CdnCremello said:


> He is pretty cute!
> 
> "Anyone looking to bored there horses, have someone who will bored them for 300-350 plus food. If your interested plz message me.. "
> 
> I bore my horses all the time for wayyy less than that.
> 
> Horse boarding - Belleville Pet Classifieds - Kijiji Belleville Canada.


:rofl: I love typo's!


----------



## Tessa7707

Can I chime in on this dairy cow thing for a minute? Sorry for derailing the thread once again. 
I grew up on a dairy farm and fed the 50-70 calves when I was a teenager. Bull calves are absolutely worthless to the dairy industry. We had a guy who would come every Wednesday with his truck to pick up all the bull calves, which were destined for veal. Not sure how it tastes as I've never eaten dairy beef myself. 
The guy paid $5 a head for them. 
The bull calves don't get colostrum at all, it's saved for the heifers. Nor do they get the routine vaccinations that the heifers got. A lot of them died because they didn't get the attention the heifers got. They are all separated at birth, the cow is milked of her colostrum and then sent to the milking herd.


----------



## caljane

Sorry, slipped a bit - this is for a dog, but it's *amazing* ... unfortunately a bit difficult to read.


*rehomeing dog (edgemont)*

Date: 2012-12-14, 8:10PM MST


rehome a dog we do not have any pic and thair is no way i can take a pic of her name is patty and we do not know how old she is and all that stuff she been fix our male dog keeps geting on her and thair not been any puppys she keeps breaking and our nextdoor namboors dose not like it i am not shipping her 2 no one she like kids and cats no dogs she keeps getting mad at our male dog all the time wane he plays with her you need to come and meat her our kids keep rideing her all the time you can email me thanks for looking


----------



## WindRunner

caljane said:


> Sorry, slipped a bit - this is for a dog, but it's *amazing* ... unfortunately a bit difficult to read.
> 
> 
> *rehomeing dog (edgemont)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-14, 8:10PM MST
> 
> 
> rehome a dog we do not have any pic and thair is no way i can take a pic of her name is patty and we do not know how old she is and all that stuff she been fix our male dog keeps geting on her and thair not been any puppys she keeps breaking and our nextdoor namboors dose not like it i am not shipping her 2 no one she like kids and cats no dogs she keeps getting mad at our male dog all the time wane he plays with her you need to come and meat her our kids keep rideing her all the time you can email me thanks for looking




...

Wow. ****! Is it just me, or.....or do I not see a comma in there anywhere? 

:takes out imaginary fishing rod:


----------



## Tianimalz

WORST photoshop done ever :rofl: :rofl: I guess they wanted his tail to look darker for the pic?

2 year old male bay


----------



## CdnCremello

What I like most is their claim to honesty at the end. Uhm, you obviously photo-shopped your animal, how's that for honesty?


----------



## WSArabians

caljane said:


> Sorry, slipped a bit - this is for a dog, but it's *amazing* ... unfortunately a bit difficult to read.
> 
> 
> *rehomeing dog (edgemont)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-14, 8:10PM MST
> 
> 
> rehome a dog we do not have any pic and thair is no way i can take a pic of her name is patty and we do not know how old she is and all that stuff she been fix our male dog keeps geting on her and thair not been any puppys she keeps breaking and our nextdoor namboors dose not like it i am not shipping her 2 no one she like kids and cats no dogs she keeps getting mad at our male dog all the time wane he plays with her you need to come and meat her our kids keep rideing her all the time you can email me thanks for looking


Oui... I do believe that earned me a headache. :?


----------



## Kiara

Their kids RIDE the DOG all the time? And their male dog constantly mount her? Yes, please someone pick up the dog and save her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Janna said:


> Not a horse but omg skinny
> Baby calves


Goodness, I want one...


----------



## Tracer

Nothing great, this one just made me smile from a simple misspelling. Nice looking horse though.

appaloosa cross tb

_appaloosa cross tb 16hh good to catch shoe float ect a quiet horse to ride alone or in a small group , he does get a bit fizzy in a large group so needs a rider with some experience. no buck bolt rear or pigroot been used for trailriding has done *trampenning* and campdrafting._

I now can't get the thought of trampenning out of my head, namely horses running around the streets of Melbourne chasing down trams like the cowboys in old western movies.


----------



## Back2Horseback

smrobs said:


> I agree, those calves aren't emaciated, but they could do with a bit more mass. The problem is that they come from Jersey mommas, which are milk cows. They are handled the same way as Holstein calves and weaned almost at the moment they are born so that momma's milk can be collected. That doesn't exactly give them the best start at life.
> 
> Some calf breeds are just naturally more rangy than others. Longhorns, Brahma, Jersey, Holstein, and every other breed that _isn't_ bred to be beef cattle like Hereford and Angus.


You rock, Smrobs! Unless you're really ticked off about a post, (and when you are, usually everyone else is, too!) your post, as per usual--was informative and descriptive, with valid reasoning; explained with patience and kindness, with a bent toward educating, rather than mocking--are always appreciated! Thanks... 

B2H


----------



## 5kiddos

Saw an ad for horse for sale or possible lease. Long ad with many "nice" things to say about this "sweetheart" of a horse until this bit here:

"I am looking for someone who is willing to work with him, he is sweet and good natured (he is not crazy) he simply needs someone who has patience and experience who is willing to give him time to adjust to a new environment."

Why would someone put in the comment "he is not crazy"?? Has that been previously suggested or shown in his behaviour? Goes on to say:

"unfortunately he had a horrific experience with the last person who bought him and is not as good at trailering as he used to be."

Hmmm.....aren't you the last person that bought him, seeing as how you own him? Makes me wonder if someone came to buy him and had to back out because this horse isn't all she's claiming him to be.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

found this one today and I feel bad for the horse :/

"Female paso fino horse for sale. Very nice "paso" or "walk". reins and sadle do not comply."










Im not good with english saddles but i think the stirrups are wrong


----------



## loveisabug

LouieThePalomino said:


> found this one today and I feel bad for the horse :/
> 
> "Female paso fino horse for sale. Very nice "paso" or "walk". reins and sadle do not comply."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not good with english saddles but i think the stirrups are wrong



Everything about that is wrong :-|


----------



## DancingArabian

How did they manage to stuff that saddle onto that huge western pad and make it all stay?

How do people look at that and say "this is acceptable"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

I know, i didnt have that much time to list all of the things wrong lol. The pad, stirrups, bit, bridle, the horse is verythin and looks old and the fail mounting block in the bg


----------



## EliRose

5kiddos said:


> Saw an ad for horse for sale or possible lease. Long ad with many "nice" things to say about this "sweetheart" of a horse until this bit here:
> 
> "I am looking for someone who is willing to work with him, he is sweet and good natured (he is not crazy) he simply needs someone who has patience and experience who is willing to give him time to adjust to a new environment."
> 
> Why would someone put in the comment "he is not crazy"?? Has that been previously suggested or shown in his behaviour? Goes on to say:
> 
> "unfortunately he had a horrific experience with the last person who bought him and is not as good at trailering as he used to be."
> 
> Hmmm.....aren't you the last person that bought him, seeing as how you own him? Makes me wonder if someone came to buy him and had to back out because this horse isn't all she's claiming him to be.


Honestly, I don't feel there is much wrong here. I've seen plenty of horses who were green/abused but were kind. And it is very possible that the last person who bought him was not experienced enough for him, and so messed him up. At least the seller is being honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

LouieThePalomino said:


> found this one today and I feel bad for the horse :/
> 
> "Female paso fino horse for sale. Very nice "paso" or "walk". reins and sadle do not comply."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not good with english saddles but i think the stirrups are wrong


I'm trying to figure out how they even pulled that off. There is no way to run english stirrups that way without cutting a hole somewhere.  And thats a lovely scar she has along her girth line. Poor thing.


----------



## Ponies

^ and on her face.


----------



## Kiara

You can see her misery in her eyes. Poor girl. There is so much wrong with that picture...


----------



## smrobs

I guess I don't see where you guys are seeing scars. What I see is lather from being worked enough to sweat in that horribly fitting saddle and halter that's 3 sizes too big under the bridle.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

I thought on her girth and under the pad was just stuffing from the pad falling out. On her face it looks like she's been rubbed by ill-fitting halters and God only knows what.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Ponies/Horses

- 2011 Grade Welsh X Filly. Halter Broke only. 11 hands Mature Height. $400 Bay.
- 2012 Grade Arabian/Welsh Filly. Started on Halter. 12-13 hands Mature Height. $400 Chestnut.
- 2011 Grade QH/QP Stud Colt. Halter Broke only. 13-14 hands Mature Height. $300 Chestnut W/Flaxen Mane.
- 2002 Grade National Show Horse Mare. Halter Broke only. Started under saddle. 14+ Hands. Exposed to Welsh Stallion for 2013 foaling. $500 Chestnut Pinto.


































and they breed for more grades to pass on to someone else... but with that last picture of the young stud colt in the pasture with everyone else (even their pinto mare that was "exposed" to a welsh for another oh-so-cute baby) how do they know he isn't fertile yet? Guess they haven't seen him try... but I do hope that their grade QH/QP isn't yet fertile


----------



## Janna

big draft cross gelding

This gives tons of info.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

> Wanted a small pony for young daughter that has never ridden so must be a cruisy pony used to children.


That is literally all that's in the ad. No mention of the parents at least knowing how to care for it. What, do they think they can just pop their child on a pony's back and the pony will walk around in circles happily? How are they actually planning to look after it?? Gahh..


----------



## Phantomcolt18

This one is just sad


> To the people who keep flagging the ad, you will jsut send these horses to the kill buyer faster than finding them homes!
> 
> We have several horses and ponies for sale. We would prefer you to buy them and give them a good home.
> That being said they can go for meat too as that is where they will end up if they don't find a home by the end of the month.
> Prices start at 250.00 and go up from there.
> Call for more information,
> xxx-xxx-xxxx
> Thank you.


horses and ponies for meat


Also side note: Is anyone else seeing OP at the top of every post? What's up with that?


----------



## Janna

Phantomcolt18 said:


> This one is just sad
> 
> 
> horses and ponies for meat
> 
> 
> Also side note: Is anyone else seeing OP at the top of every post? What's up with that?



Trying to figure the OP thing out myself !


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Yes, also seeing OP!!

This is just weird. He has an open wound on his side that doesn't look like it has been treated. Then again, housed with 6 other stallions and a colt... :?
AMPS/APSB tiny Pinto Shetland Stallion | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Geelong City - Newtown
He's adorable though, I want him.


And this one, wow, so much info!!


> Very quiet colt I have not sure on floats as have not ha him on one yet email me for more info


----------



## SunnyDraco

Phantomcolt18 said:


> This one is just sad
> 
> 
> horses and ponies for meat
> 
> 
> Also side note: Is anyone else seeing OP at the top of every post? What's up with that?


I was wondering about that myself... it is even showing up on all posts, no matter how long ago it was.... :shock:

But if anyone wants their ad flagged at amazing speed, use a title that implies that you are selling every little girls' dream for meat... happens time and again, they should say, "horses and ponies for cheap"


----------



## SunnyDraco

Misty'sGirl said:


> Yes, also seeing OP!!
> 
> This is just weird. He has an open wound on his side that doesn't look like it has been treated. Then again, housed with 6 other stallions and a colt... :?
> AMPS/APSB tiny Pinto Shetland Stallion | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Geelong City - Newtown
> He's adorable though, I want him.
> 
> 
> And this one, wow, so much info!!


no injuries on the first few pictures, but this one shows that he was clipped just above the elbow as well...








and then say in the ad "is currently tethered".... :shock: not only do they not have time for another stallion, but they don't have room either


----------



## Janna

Email I just got.


----------



## alexischristina

But oh my goodness LOOK at him. He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

SunnyDraco said:


> no injuries on the first few pictures, but this one shows that he was clipped just above the elbow as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then say in the ad "is currently tethered".... :shock: not only do they not have time for another stallion, but they don't have room either


Thanks for that, I don't know how to put the pics onto the thread. Technology baffles me!
But he really is the cutest thing ever, I want him so much!


----------



## Janna

16mon old dun mare 4 sell/trade


----------



## Tracer

Janna said:


> 16mon old dun mare 4 sell/trade


That was painful to read. Even so, I'm glad that she isn't broken in (she's only 16 months old after all), and it sounds like her biggest problem would be her owners' literacy. I wish they had photos uploaded.


----------



## caljane

Another "good looking" breeding stallion ... beside being truly one kind of a color. :shock:

*13 YEAR OLD STALLIN (CENTRAL NEBRASKA)*

Date: 2012-12-19, 2:43PM MST
Reply to: see below

Double registered Paint and Cremello stallin. Nebraska reserved reining champain. He has a daughter 3rd in congress. He has other high quality colts.

Very gentle and easy to handle among mares. Hand or pasture bred.

For more information please call -----------. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Janna

caljane said:


> Another "good looking" breeding stallion ... beside being truly one kind of a color. :shock:
> 
> *13 YEAR OLD STALLIN (CENTRAL NEBRASKA)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-19, 2:43PM MST
> Reply to: see below
> 
> Double registered Paint and Cremello stallin. Nebraska reserved reining champain. He has a daughter 3rd in congress. He has other high quality colts.
> 
> Very gentle and easy to handle among mares. Hand or pasture bred.
> 
> For more information please call -----------.
> 
> Thanks for looking.




Where's the cremello


----------



## Tianimalz

Oh lordy he needs a trim.


----------



## GypsyRose

I was going to say that, looks sorrel to me. Toes are very long and the poor thing looks miserable! Hope someone takes him and gives him the proper care!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Poor fella-he's sure fallen on hard times. Hope he finds a good, new home.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

There's a cremello stud for sale on my local CL right now. Fugly horse. Perfect example of "he's a pretty color so we must breed him."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Customcanines

Cassie is our wonderful 10 yr old White Welsh Pony Mare.. 
She is Fat,Stocky,Stout & rides for all ages.She is big enough to pack a grown man on trails..
She will walk,trot,lopeback up neck rein,trailers great,catches,trims,loads & tacks up with ease.
Cassie stands 13.2 Hands Perfect size for the young ones(they won't grow outta her for a long time)

Cassie is both traffic & trail safe-Rides double-I will be adding Video of my 2yr old son & I riding her..
I would not be selling her but I have took in a bunch of Rescue Horses & need to make room for thier care & needs..
Their is nothing wrong with her some one is getting a great deal.Asking $300
I have a New Coggins on her Plz Cll or TxT 270 784 6696


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Awww she's cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Pretty sure I wouldn't want to put a grown man on her on the trails I take, but she looks sweet!


----------



## Lwhisperer

mare quarter hourse big baby

At least she said no slaughter buyers... But that grammar! This was a tough read.


----------



## caljane

Customcanines said:


> Cassie is our wonderful 10 yr old White Welsh Pony Mare..
> She is Fat,Stocky,Stout & rides for all ages.She is big enough to pack a grown man on trails..
> She will walk,trot,lopeback up neck rein,trailers great,catches,trims,loads & tacks up with ease.
> Cassie stands 13.2 Hands Perfect size for the young ones(they won't grow outta her for a long time)
> 
> Cassie is both traffic & trail safe-Rides double-I will be adding Video of my 2yr old son & I riding her..
> I would not be selling her but I have took in a bunch of Rescue Horses & need to make room for thier care & needs..
> Their is nothing wrong with her some one is getting a great deal.Asking $300
> I have a New Coggins on her Plz Cll or TxT 270 784 6696


Not sure what's wrong with this. 13.2hd is pretty tall, there are cutting horses around that are smaller than that and compete with adults. She looks like a Shetland in the picture but if you look at the hight of the pickup behind her you can see that she is fairly tall. Cute pony and sounds like a great buy to me!


----------



## Kiara

I think the irony is that the lady is taking in rescue horses and turns around and tries to get rid of this horse. I guess she is more marketable than the ones she's taking in? Still a little odd.


----------



## Janna

TRAILA

haha traila!


----------



## WSArabians

Not a horse but... I'm not sure to be curious or scared but... what could "well used" possibly mean?? 

2 Free Goats - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

Free, im thinning out my herd of goats. My loss is your gain. Must go to good ghandi loving home asap. Well used

Please CALL 403-667-5555 ask for Dustin Shackleford
No texts or emails please


----------



## GypsyRose

and what's a "ghandi" loving home?


----------



## EliRose

GypsyRose said:


> and what's a "ghandi" loving home?


I think they mean a home where they won't be turned into dinner But interesting phrasing, haha!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

Lwhisperer said:


> mare quarter hourse big baby
> 
> At least she said no slaughter buyers... But that grammar! This was a tough read.


I love she felt the need to spell out her number XD


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

LouieThePalomino said:


> found this one today and I feel bad for the horse :/
> 
> "Female paso fino horse for sale. Very nice "paso" or "walk". reins and sadle do not comply."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not good with english saddles but i think the stirrups are wrong


I saw someone mention that the stir ups would have to be cut somehow for them to fit there, but I think that the owners ignorance led them to attach the stir-ups to the girth....


----------



## HollyBubbles

Nope, its very possible to attach the stirrups like that on a lot of saddles. You can do it like that to all of mine, as the stirrup mount thing is attached to the part of the saddle underneath the flap, and there is a hole cut into the flap, I think thats how that one is done seeing as you can see the tail end of the stirrup out the top there 

(ps, while I know it is possible to attach stirrups like that to my saddles, no I have not done it :lol: )


----------



## IRaceBarrels

Lwhisperer said:


> mare quarter hourse big baby
> 
> At least she said no slaughter buyers... But that grammar! This was a tough read.


Ahh! The grammar it burns! Where did these people learn english? I feel like I need a translator.


----------



## Lwhisperer

SunnyMeadeFarm said:


> I love she felt the need to spell out her number XD


There are many spammers on Craigslist that grab phone numbers off of ads like this one and call with various advertisements, etc. It is common practice to spell out your phone number or type it in a strange format so that it cannot be recognized by a computer or otherwise as a spammable phone number.


----------



## Maple

IRaceBarrels said:


> Ahh! The grammar it burns! Where did these people learn english? I feel like I need a translator.


 
I feel like that almost everytime I'm on facebook. I sometimes wonder how some of my friends/family got beyond grade 1.... there are two in particular, who are adults that are just amazingly bad. I know I sound like a cow, and I'm no genius and make typos but.. well just *sigh*


----------



## Janna

Sorrel Overo Paint Horse


Maybe a couple inches of that saddle actually on his back


----------



## SouthernTrails

Janna said:


> Sorrel Overo Paint Horse
> 
> 
> Maybe a couple inches of that saddle actually on his back


Poor Horse :-(

.


----------



## Back2Horseback

WOW^^ That's NUTS. Who fitted THAT saddle? Really nice looking horse, however...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

I can just imagine how tight weight will cause the cinch to be when the back is pushed down. 

Back gets pushed down.. Cinch pulled up a little.


----------



## GypsyRose

That saddle is just way to big for him! Now if maybe they had put a pad on it it would fit better over the withers, but I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Haileyyy

The ad for this guys isn't bad, but I think they could have found a better picture to use. Maybe a more flattering one?6 year old Tennessee Walker, saddle, bridle

And this mare has some crazy legs IMO! Qtr Horse Cross Mare


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Haileyyy said:


> The ad for this guys isn't bad, but I think they could have found a better picture to use. Maybe a more flattering one?6 year old Tennessee Walker, saddle, bridle
> 
> http://hickory.craigslist.org/for/3489225614.html


I can see why they called him Moose! :shock:


----------



## Janna

Haileyyy said:


> The ad for this guys isn't bad, but I think they could have found a better picture to use. Maybe a more flattering one?6 year old Tennessee Walker, saddle, bridle
> 
> And this mare has some crazy legs IMO! Qtr Horse Cross Mare




Omg the first one.. 
I used to say there's no such things an ugly horse o.o


----------



## missnashvilletime

I don't think "Moose" would be so bad if he was at a good weight, his neck is artificially skinny due to him being underweight (I think) I could be wrong, I can't see the rest of him. He just looks like he's probably underweight; either way he still has a bigggg head! But I don't think it would be quite as disproportional if he had a little more groceries.


----------



## missnashvilletime

2 Poneys
Those poor ponies!  
At least they're honest, but so sad. I hope they find homes!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not exactly dumb, but boy do they need a farrier!! Really wish I had the money for these little ones. That mare and filly are absolutely adorable.

****ponies ****


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I googled the kind of horse they want. All I have to say is "Good luck with that one!"

Seeking - Mangalarga Marchador Horse


----------



## Janna

Green broke and rearing. Smart. 
Paint Gelding for Sale or trade


----------



## DimSum

missnashvilletime said:


> I don't think "Moose" would be so bad if he was at a good weight, his neck is artificially skinny due to him being underweight (I think) I could be wrong, I can't see the rest of him. He just looks like he's probably underweight; either way he still has a bigggg head! But I don't think it would be quite as disproportional if he had a little more groceries.


Oh my yes does he need groceries but that head...wow. I'd take him just because he was fugly...but that's me.


----------



## DimSum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I googled the kind of horse they want. All I have to say is "Good luck with that one!"
> 
> Seeking - Mangalarga Marchador Horse


Wow, just when I thought I knew most horse breeds! Good luck to the op indeed- I don't think $5500 will get her one.


----------



## hisangelonly

moose is so ugly he is cute. i feel bad for him


----------



## hisangelonly

ummm....what?
---------------------
*HORSE that was good*

Date: 2012-12-28, 9:45AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

This is a super stout good looking grey gelding. He has been around lots of differnt riding styles I have been working on him (which means blowing him up) for a customer checking to make sure he is a good horse (I would not know a good horse if it was in front of me) before putting him for sale He is 15.3 hands 1250 pounds or more. He has (well before I got him he did) a great disposition he has been used for ranch work as well as rodeo draging bulls and picking up bronc riders.(will more than likely be a bronc horse when I am done) He is AQHA apendix This is a great horse for a working or pleasure horse. I will be working on him untell (I am clueless when it comes to spell check) he sales with gun fire for mounted shooting (I will be shooting right off of his head so he will be unable to shoot). The price will go up the longer I have. (price should be free after I am done)

CHECK OUT MY ADD FOR THE FWSSR program in Jan 2013


----------



## Janna

Whattt ?


----------



## hisangelonly

they photoshopped the top half of the person, lol. But I do not know what is going on with the ad! It is like someone took it and is making fun of it.


----------



## Janna

Yeah it does. Sounds like someone took it a changed it to talk crap about someone lol


----------



## hisangelonly

still hilarious though lol. im sure itll be flagged soon. Anyone know what that fwsser or whatever is?


----------



## Back2Horseback

Janna said:


> Omg the first one..
> I used to say there's no such things an ugly horse o.o


Oh my goodness! What an unfortunate looking fellow! ;0(

I too, would buy a horse which looked like that (if in fact the "temperament" was truly awesome) SIMPLY BECAUSE he "looked like that"...Awww. Sweet little boy. :-(

What G-d withheld in the looks-department I'd imagine he more than supplied in the "heart" department...At least I'd pray so!!


----------



## New_image

Nothing to earth shattering but can someone explain to me what is going on with this poor guy in photo #4??!?! 

Horses For Sale - Make Offer


----------



## SunnyDraco

New_image said:


> Nothing to earth shattering but can someone explain to me what is going on with this poor guy in photo #4??!?!
> 
> Horses For Sale - Make Offer


The poor old pinto is way underweight with already poor conformation and a halter that is way too small :-(


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not exactly dumb, but boy do they need a farrier!! Really wish I had the money for these little ones. That mare and filly are absolutely adorable.
> 
> ****ponies ****


That black mare looks like she has a perfect heart!


----------



## WSArabians

Haileyyy said:


> The ad for this guys isn't bad, but I think they could have found a better picture to use. Maybe a more flattering one?6 year old Tennessee Walker, saddle, bridle
> 
> And this mare has some crazy legs IMO! Qtr Horse Cross Mare


Oh dear... That first gelding really is rather unfortunate... poor dude. :shock:
Talk about looking like your name. Reminds me of those old Fido commericals where they showed people who looked like their dogs... too bad this horse got named Moose!


----------



## EliRose

. . . Huh?
sport horse for lease or trade for board
HORSE/PONY


----------



## AgileOllie

Haileyyy said:


> The ad for this guys isn't bad, but I think they could have found a better picture to use. Maybe a more flattering one?6 year old Tennessee Walker, saddle, bridle
> 
> And this mare has some crazy legs IMO! Qtr Horse Cross Mare


Poor Moose!! He looks like one of the Avatar horses. Paint him blue, and there ya go!


----------



## FrostedLilly

It could just be me, but this seems kind of strange... 

*permenant homes*

_still accepting all animals large (horses pigs goats etc)
and small animals (dogs cats reptiles birds etc)
if you are forced to give up or do not want to send to market
we offer new home
we ask that you deliver_


----------



## hisangelonly

Hope it's a rescue and not a hoarder who thinks they're rescuing. :/. I've seen that happen and they get too in over their heads to take care of everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I vote neither. Sounds like a good way to get free animals to re sale.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

That too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tarpan

I'd take ol' Moose, no camera angle is going to hide that Roman nose. Probably how he got his name.


----------



## Skunkworks

SunnyDraco said:


> The poor old pinto is way underweight with already poor conformation and a halter that is way too small :-(


Looks like she could be an absolute tank for trail riding with some groceries.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Seriously?....do you want to find this horse a good home?

black mare


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oldhorselady said:


> Seriously?....do you want to find this horse a good home?
> 
> black mare


No doubt...sadly, can't see the 2 seconds of thought (if that) they put into her CL ad generating a WHOLE LOT of positive interest. Poor girl; she's cute.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Not sure if optical illusion or just plain bad conformation....thats alot of black and white!
--------------------------------------
*APHA FLASHY BLACK TOBIANO STALLION - $500 (Windom, TX )*

Date: 2013-01-01, 11:19AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

THIS HORSE IS NOT FOR SALE! HE IS STANDING AT STUD ONLY! 

Ready to have your next winning horse?? Here is your opportunity. Standing at stud: APHA Docs Magical Dream (Magic). Magic is a beautiful Black and White Tobiano, he will turn 4 years old in February 2013, this stallion (02-26-2009), he has lots of color, correct conformation, and height. He currently stands about 16.1 hands tall. If you are looking for a big, colorful, performance bred horse, here he is. His pedigree is full of world champion horses: Go Lucky Matt, Sonny Dee Bar, Doc Bar, Three Bars, Leo, Poco Bueno, Shots Flying Spark, My Painted Robin, and the Intimidator, just to name a few. You can view his outstanding pedigree at: Docs Magical Dream Paint
Magic will be standing at stud at the T-Post Ranch in Van Alstyne, Tx starting the end of January 2013. This horse is not for sale! He is standing at stud only! I am currently booking mares now. Introductory stud fee for 2013 is $500.00 to registered mares or $350.00 for un-registered mares. Plus $10.00 a day mare care. Email for more information. 




horse, horses, paint, overo, American Paint Horse Association, American Quarter Horse Association, AQHA, mare, mares, gelding, filly, colt, roping, drill team, barrel, barrels, pole, poles, halter, showmanship, western pleasure, english, livestock, foal,


----------



## hisangelonly

sounds dreamy...
-----------------
*FREE LARGE DARK HORSE - $1 (EVERYWHERE)*

Date: 2013-01-01, 3:06AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

MUST GET RID OF QUICK COME GET


----------



## hisangelonly

oh gee. They say she is an easy keeper but apparently not easy enough for them. 
-------------------------------
***Price Reduced** Bombproof Dun Pony Mare 10hh - $600 (St. Elmo)*

Date: 2012-12-27, 8:58PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Gemma is a 10hh Dun Pony mare. She is great for all ages of kids. Can be used as a leadline pony for smaller children or can be ridden independently by older children. Leads, loads and has brakes and steering. Doesnt run off. She is as sweet as they come. No pony attitude and very gentle. The kids can catch her themselves, tie her up and groom on her all day. *She is in really good shape and is an easy keeper on 24-7 hay and a tiny bit of grain a day.* She has good feet and doesnt require shoes. No bad habits, no bite or kick. Sane and Sound. UTD on all shots, worming and hoof trimming. Reason for selling her - my daughter has outgrown her (as you can tell from the photos!) 

If you have any questions or need more information, . Can send video of my little girl riding her if needed. Thanks for looking!


----------



## hisangelonly

okay i have never heard of a 16-17 hand pure peruvian paso. If there is please correct me. I am not very well read in equipment for pacers or any other gaited horses. But I am pretty sure that thing is not supposed to be on a peruvian paso....
----------------
*horse for sale must go Peruvian Paso - $1500 (Bastrop,Tx)*

Date: 2012-12-27, 10:18AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

I am selling my 4yr old stallion I am asking $1500 OBO. 

Color: Red 
Height: about 16 ½ - 17 hands
Gender: Male (Stud)

He is broken, trailer loads, lunges etc.

This is a great horse probably the best stud a person could own. He is a very quiet stud I don't have any problems with him being around mares, if you didn't know you would probably think he was a gelding. 


All he needs is someone who has time to ride him, the only reason I am getting rid of him is because I am transferring for my job and I am unable to find a place I can keep him. I hate to sale him but he needs a better home and someone who will ride him and take good care of him. 


here goes a video


----------



## hisangelonly

I am pretty sure that is not how a saddle and blanket go on. 
---------------------------
*"Trooper", 7 Yr Old Quarterhorse - $1100 (Waco)*

Date: 2012-12-22, 1:19PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Seven year old Sorrell Quarterhorse that rides well and is very gentle.
Sorrell Gelding with white blaze and three white stockings.
Great trail riding horse.
$1100.00 or best offer.
I have several more horses for sale.
Contact Gene at 254-709-3675


----------



## WSArabians

Good lord... Those last three are appalling! :shock:


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh stupid seems to be contagious around here. Lol. These things are a daily occurrence on our Craigslist.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oxer

hisangelonly said:


> I am not very well read in equipment for pacers or any other gaited horses. But I am pretty sure that thing is not supposed to be on a peruvian paso....


What even is that contraption?? I've never seen anything like that. What is it used for?


----------



## hisangelonly

Idk it reminds me of the things used for pacers or trotters but I'm probably wrong. I highly doubt the sellers even know what it is lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Hard to tell though. The video hurts my eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## burdock87

you mean the saddle doesn't go on the rear end of the horse?  haha


We get all sorts of of crazy things on the Colorado craigslist. Lame, 30 year old grade horses for a few thousand dollars... -.-"


----------



## hisangelonly

Geesh I thought grade unbroken 3 year olds for $3500 was bad!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## burdock87

The horse market is so bad down here that you can get fantastic bloodline (I don't care about blood, personally), papered, dead broke, young horses for under $500. 

I just wish people would be more smart about things.


----------



## hisangelonly

Same here! I'm finding diamonds in the rough everywhere. Too bad I can't afford them all lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

You can see correct Peruvian Paso tack and breeching, here. 

Peruvian Paso Saddles - ALE Peruvian Tack

The breeching that guy is using, looks like what they used in trotter/pacer races. It is never attached to a western saddle. I doubt that PP is 17hands, unless the rider is a giant. The horse looks uncomfortable under saddle and not particularly going properly for a Paso. I saw no termino at all.

Lizzie


----------



## Oldhorselady

Wow! This horse is so experienced for only being two years old!

quiet trail horse youth novice prospect


----------



## NBEventer

Oxer said:


> What even is that contraption?? I've never seen anything like that. What is it used for?


Those would be hobbles(sometimes called hopples) that we use on pacers at the Standarbred track. The idea behind them is to help stop a horse from breaking a pace. If a horse breaks out of a pace during a race it is DQ'd and must go through a Qualifier again to go back to racing.


----------



## hisangelonly

Okay that makes sense. I figured it was for pacers or something. Why on earth would someone put it on a Peruvian paso? Unless its not a Peruvian paso
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

hisangelonly said:


> okay i have never heard of a 16-17 hand pure peruvian paso. If there is please correct me. I am not very well read in equipment for pacers or any other gaited horses. But I am pretty sure that thing is not supposed to be on a peruvian paso....
> ----------------
> *horse for sale must go Peruvian Paso - $1500 (Bastrop,Tx)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-27, 10:18AM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> I am selling my 4yr old stallion I am asking $1500 OBO.
> 
> Color: Red
> Height: about 16 ½ - 17 hands
> Gender: Male (Stud)
> 
> He is broken, trailer loads, lunges etc.
> 
> This is a great horse probably the best stud a person could own. He is a very quiet stud I don't have any problems with him being around mares, if you didn't know you would probably think he was a gelding.
> 
> 
> All he needs is someone who has time to ride him, the only reason I am getting rid of him is because I am transferring for my job and I am unable to find a place I can keep him. I hate to sale him but he needs a better home and someone who will ride him and take good care of him.


Not sure about the size, but it's pretty common that people estimate the size of their horses way off. 
As for the equipment - I have seen that used for Paso Finos to enhance their fifth gait, not sure how it's called (seen it in Germany and know only the German name). It is traditionally used in Peru.


----------



## hisangelonly

In the video the way he moves does not look right to me...he doesn't look comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

And it looks nothing like what feathered feet posted. What she posted only went behind. This thing attaches to all of his legs like what nb said pacer hobbles (hopples?) I'm not an expert on gaiteds or anything. This is just what I see. If I'm wrong please feel free to educate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer

I don't know anything about gaited breeds other then Standarbreds and my experience with them is at the track as a groom and exercise driver but I really can not see how hopples would help a paso? They stop a stb from breaking out of a pace into a gallop. 

I have seen paso's with something that rubs behind their bum above their hocks but they are not closed in as far as I can tell? Very strange.


----------



## FrostedLilly

That's safe to have christmas lights plugged in and wrapped around the horse's neck and dangling by his legs. At least the rider is wearing a helmet though, that will save her from being electrocuted or tangled.

*4yr old gelding broke to ride*
_4yr old gelding broke to ride,good with other horses,can be rode bareback or with the saddle,leads and loads good,very quiet, around 38 inches _


----------



## FeatheredFeet

SO much wrong with this, I don't know where to begin. When will idiots who are way too big, stop sitting on or riding, Mini Horses? Really, it's nothing short of animal abuse! 

Lizzie


----------



## verona1016

"a little fat right now, he will need a diet and exercise plan to get him back in shape."










A little fat? _A little_ fat? (And not even going to comment on the hooves...)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

hisangelonly said:


> okay i have never heard of a 16-17 hand pure peruvian paso. If there is please correct me. I am not very well read in equipment for pacers or any other gaited horses. But I am pretty sure that thing is not supposed to be on a peruvian paso....


All I can say is poor horse!!!


----------



## Cat

That poor mini!


----------



## FrostedLilly

FeatheredFeet said:


> SO much wrong with this, I don't know where to begin. When will idiots who are way too big, stop sitting on or riding, Mini Horses? Really, it's nothing short of animal abuse!
> 
> Lizzie


I noticed that too... it's actually near where my parents live. If I could convince them to take another horse I would. Also, not sure what they're trying to accomplish with the Christmas lights and the giant bow on its face.


----------



## WSArabians

verona1016 said:


> "a little fat right now, he will need a diet and exercise plan to get him back in shape."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little fat? _A little_ fat? (And not even going to comment on the hooves...)


He may be fat, but he sure is cute!


----------



## Misty'sGirl

WSArabians said:


> He may be fat, but he sure is cute!


That's what I thought! I'd take him in a heartbeat


----------



## apachiedragon

Oh dear. 

"Hi I am wanting a mini horse it must be BROKE I MEAN IT PLEASE send me a picture and price I am wanting an icland pony here is a picture of an icland pony."

Wanted mini horse


----------



## WSArabians

apachiedragon said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> "Hi I am wanting a mini horse it must be BROKE I MEAN IT PLEASE send me a picture and price I am wanting an icland pony here is a picture of an icland pony."
> 
> Wanted mini horse


Uuhhh....Okay. :-|
I wonder if I sent her a picture of a tan great dane, if I could fool her again...


----------



## hisangelonly

Wouldn't put it past them ****
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

Misty'sGirl said:


> That's what I thought! I'd take him in a heartbeat


I'm there with you- He's only listed at $500. I'd love to have a project horse if I didn't board!


----------



## Back2Horseback

Re: the (ack-hem) "moderately rotund" gentleman with the poor, long untended to feet is BEAUTIFUL (aside from the "unfortunate obesity issue", of course!)--Wow! Would I ever love to buy this darling boy!!! :0( *sigh* I know, one should never buy a horse based upon looks; but, does buying one based upon a super-sweet expression, (looks), AND SAVING HIM from terribly overgrown hooves and BODY (um, laminitis, anyone?) make it better?? *hopeful expression* (Whiney, childlike-voice, "But I WAAAANT him!!!"). I'll pray someone amazing, with the ability to withhold SOME feed, buys him. Okay, now I feel lots better-for him, at least-just not for me! ;°}
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

A whole lot of good things are happening here...

Mustang mix


----------



## FrostedLilly

Punctuation is becoming a lost art.


----------



## hisangelonly

Is that baling twine as reins? Poor baby looks scared. But sweet. What is hip out?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I keep coming across these ladies. I don't know if it's the angle of the camera,or if it's just me, but their butts look huge! I'm sure in different pictures, they would look very good. Also, for some reason they remind me of something from a 1700's oil painting. 

_Top 5 and 6 yr old qh race/barrel/broodmare prospects for sale. One brown mare by dashing Val, $40,000 earnings and 98si. Not to mention an outstanding looking horse. Use her as a barrel horse or top broodmare. One grey daughter of mr eye opener, 1 win 2 seconds and 2 thirds, $11,000 in winnings. Out of a reckless dash mare. Dash for cash and beduino top and bottom. Built great and real fancy, barrel race or broodmare. _

_These are all nice young mares out of the top race stallions in the industry. These horses could make you thousands a year. _
_NO TIRE KICKERS, ACCEPTING CASH OFFERS, NO TRADES._


----------



## New_image

Bailing twine as reins, yes, I believe so. I thought it was a nice touch.


To the above ^ they do look a bit down hill but I'd be willing to guess its a just the angle. I have a large butted Quarter Horse mare who looks very similar from that view.... :lol: I am sure these two would be much more appealing if the owner used different pictures!


----------



## FrostedLilly

I thought so too, but I couldn't figure out why both horses are taken from the same angle. To me it makes them seem incredibly disproportionate and not appealing for a prospective buyer at all.


----------



## Endiku

What is with the saddle in the third picture?
Nice Filly // POTRANCA
2 yr old, geen broke very very gentled
call for more informations 832 955 2832

BUENA POTRANCA, MUY MANSA, LISTA PARA ENCEÑARLE RIENDA. CARRERAS, SALTO O PACEO.
LLAME ME 832 955 2832 









Not a horse but...goat meat anyone? Yumm. But he/she wont to buy your goat so you might as well not contact them.
*i wont too buy all kindas of Goats just call me *

Date: 2013-01-03, 3:35PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
Hi i wont to buy all kindas of Goats if the prices are right so if you wont too sall your goats just call me 936-395-0386 or email me anytime thanks have a bless day......

O_O what conformation faults doesnt this horse have? LOOONG back, toothpick legs...I dont think I've ever seen legs that thin.
Rogers Rocket is a G. Bay
16H
4yrs old
Son of Real Quiet
Gentle and friendly
Please call 281-413-0928
I do not text
Willing to take offers









A club footed sorrel stud colt that has already been started under saddle at 18 months. Great!
*18 month sorrel stud colt (Sugar Land)*

Date: 2013-01-03, 10:30AM CST
Reply to: see below
Handsome 18 month old sorrel stud colt needs a home. He is puppy dog gentle, has been raised with and worked with by kids. He has been started working under saddle and has been being ridden bareback and under saddle and is doing great! Very well mannered and eager to please. He has papers but his mother's owner wants to see where he will be living before papers are handed over. Please contact Chalan @ 281-733-4087 for more information on him.







[/URL]







His conformation is poor and I've never seen a horse with his lineage sell for 30,000 dollars  and that hair! He's cute, but honestly.
SUPERB AMHA MINI STALLION HORSE


----------



## GypsyRose

I believe they took those shots from that angle to make their butts appear large because if you have a racing quarter horse you want a powerful rear end. At least that's my best guess. A lot of quarter horse ads have the horse from a backside view.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Interesting, I didn't know that. I've always ridden Arabs or Arab crosses, so the pictures usually have a greater focus on the face. 

And Endiku, that second horse me of old fashioned oil paintings they used to do of horses like this one below.


----------



## Kilokitty

I suppose I'll post my two cents.

Homozygous paint mare? Yeah, okay.
paint horse with blue eyes

I don't know if it's a colt, but it's got a high bum!
AQHA Horse for SALE

I'm no good on conformation, but this horse gives me shivers! 
HORSE PALOMINO ROPING


----------



## FrostedLilly

I like how the Palomino's mouth is gaping open in that second picture. I'm no conformation expert either, but he might not be too bad if he wasn't so thin.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Kilokitty said:


> I suppose I'll post my two cents.
> 
> I don't know if it's a colt, but it's got a high bum!
> AQHA Horse for SALE


It is a filly, she is bum high but that may be because she is still growing. I can't read a lot of her paper they posted, but I did get gender and the month and day she foaled. Just can't quite make out the year, but it looks like 2011... I do wonder about the "serious horse" part of how the ad begins :shock:


----------



## Oldhorselady

Kilokitty said:


> I suppose I'll post my two cents.
> 
> Homozygous paint mare? Yeah, okay.
> paint horse with blue eyes
> 
> I don't know if it's a colt, but it's got a high bum!
> AQHA Horse for SALE
> 
> I'm no good on conformation, but this horse gives me shivers!
> HORSE PALOMINO ROPING


The lady sitting on the palomino is holding on for dear life!


----------



## hisangelonly

Ya holding on to his mouth...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Kilokitty said:


> I don't know if it's a colt, but it's got a high bum!
> AQHA Horse for SALE


I think the AQHA filly looks fine... I've seen tons of Quarter Horse youngsters that start out looking pretty bum high and then grow into themselves. Overall, she looks like she has pretty decent confo.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Endiku said:


> A club footed sorrel stud colt that has already been started under saddle at 18 months. Great!
> *18 month sorrel stud colt (Sugar Land)*


Hurray!!!!! Another idiot starting a yearling!

Not even going to comment on the feet and conformation.....


----------



## aliliz

Huh? I sure hope this person didn't mean the first sentence! And what a great picture...

two horses together

I love these guys, but i am going to have to eat them. recent operation has brought me to the point of financial embarassment. They are up to date and in good shape. Stanley is a semi retired amish pulling horse, and good at it. Antille is a smaller size thorobred. very calm good boys. stanley is 19 and antille is 9 both bare foot. I love them, so i will have to see there new home in person. They have stuff to go with. I want them to stay together. Price is a mere formality and is negotiable to the right person. They have been our trail horses and are not versed in dressage or any of that stuff. Plain john wayne style horses. just come a knockin, weekends. 21 spruce st. middleboro, or TEXT 508-360-two seven eight one. Thank you.


----------



## hisangelonly

Grammar! That one does not use it! They are going to eat their horses? Lol. Bad typo. I wish people would read their posts before putting them up there lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

I actually think they meant that as a joke meaning they are in dire financial straits and even food is hard to buy, let alone keep horses. Bad joke though...


----------



## Tianimalz

Not too bad. I threaten my horses with hamburger making supplies all the time when they're naughty :rofl:


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

apachiedragon said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> "Hi I am wanting a mini horse it must be BROKE I MEAN IT PLEASE send me a picture and price I am wanting an icland pony here is a picture of an icland pony."
> 
> Wanted mini horse


lol... make up your mind! you want a Mini or a Icelandic? 
If she/he decides Icelandic.... good luck with that! I am not sure where that ad is from, but around here we have quite a few Icelandic's and minimum price I have seen on them is $8,000.


----------



## Endiku

Wow. Gotta say guys, that horse's butt really makes me want to buy it. It might not even have legs but its got a butt so I need it. Now


----------



## FrostedLilly

"I like big butts and I cannot lie..."


----------



## Oldhorselady

Um, yep, guess that sums it up?

horse free to good home.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Yet another this evening....

A 4 1/2hh gilding!

Paint horse for sale


----------



## AgileOllie

She looks good to me too, for a baby. She was born in June 2011. I'm assuming the "serious" part was because she's out of the "Lil' Lena" line. And I *think* that Peopita is out of the Peppy San Badger line. I think that the Kimanche Pepper Doc is out of the Doc Bar line. I don't know much about the sire's side... I've never heard of the Good Bros or King Hankins lines, but that doesn't mean much LOL!




Lwhisperer said:


> I think the AQHA filly looks fine... I've seen tons of Quarter Horse youngsters that start out looking pretty bum high and then grow into themselves. Overall, she looks like she has pretty decent confo.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

This stallion... why is he a stallion?? He'd be a cute gelding, but...
Standard Bred Stallion 8 y.o | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Colebrook

And the spelling on this one is exceptional... What does "crim" mean?
14.2 gelding standbread cross arab | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Bagdad


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Can you believe this, If this works we could all get some cash.

Horse Show Ribbon's (Vintage)


Think what you could get for a blue, clean and ironed one.


----------



## New_image

I have the funest lil gelding 15 yr old, 15.2 hh I'm looking to lease out for free he is safe sane and sound!! or i have come to turms that he coul be purchased 4 400. he is a ton of fun to ride lots of controllable energy i was told he was a tennesee walker but i think he is mixed with something else he dont have the same gait or a gait at all as a tenesee walker but he has a very smooth canter! i dont know anything on gaited horses but im shur someone that knows how to work his gait they could find it rocky is a very comfortable ride and I feel so safe on him!! I can't ride him right now found out were haveing a baby I never wanted to sell him but with these hay prices I hate to see him just sit ;-( ! so I'd love it if someone would take him and enjoy him as much as I do! id even let someone take him for a trial for a week if someone wanted to do that he is a great horse has no vices the last thing I want for him to be is moved around if u dident get along witch I'm shur who ever got him would love him! I can't say Enof about rocky he is a great horse with lots of heart!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Taffy Clayton said:


> Can you believe this, If this works we could all get some cash.
> 
> Horse Show Ribbon's (Vintage)
> 
> 
> Think what you could get for a blue, clean and ironed one.


I know quite a few people who make blankets and pillows out of old show ribbons. Doesn't matter if they're theirs or not. I used to work at Goodwill and they always had me keeping an eye out for old ribbons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna

COLT STUD FOR SALE - Ranger

What's up with the front legs?


----------



## smrobs

He's severely over at the knee and is drastically tied in, poor guy. My guess would be contracted tendons in both front legs. And, judging by how he looks and the way he's turned out, he's likely halter bred...which would explain many of his faults.


----------



## advelanch

Glynnis said:


> That's safe to have christmas lights plugged in and wrapped around the horse's neck and dangling by his legs. At least the rider is wearing a helmet though, that will save her from being electrocuted or tangled.
> 
> *4yr old gelding broke to ride*
> _4yr old gelding broke to ride,good with other horses,can be rode bareback or with the saddle,leads and loads good,very quiet, around 38 inches _


I have 2 mini stallions. This would brake their backs and we would have to put them down if they did not die first! Even if that did not happen, Christmas lights on a horses legs would make it trip making it brake a lag or neck. :-x:evileople these days!


----------



## advelanch

Misty'sGirl said:


> This stallion... why is he a stallion?? He'd be a cute gelding, but...
> Standard Bred Stallion 8 y.o | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Colebrook
> 
> And the spelling on this one is exceptional... What does "crim" mean?
> 14.2 gelding standbread cross arab | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Bagdad


:wink:Some nice spelling that persons got.


----------



## Customcanines

ANyone want an Ovary? Bay Overy Gated Trail Mare


----------



## Lwhisperer

Umm... I'm so confused.

BIG BLACK MARE JACK


----------



## Customcanines

I think they should have taken a picture of the other end! LOL


----------



## Phantomcolt18

She's sound proof! Must be rare as I've never heard of it. I love wording mistakes =)


*Paint Mare - $1500 (Ocean View)*

Date: 2013-01-06, 5:32PM EST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

5 Year old Paint Mare. Good for trail rides, sound proof, 15h, broke, stands for ferrier, loads easy.


----------



## Army wife

Oh boy, sign me up for some fine ol QH breeding!!! Well, this is Hawaii for ya...

AQHA Stallion (Doc Bar/Oki Leo/pocoTivio bred)


----------



## Army wife

Interested in a mini?
Miniature horse for sale


----------



## Army wife

And just for fun...this is how ridiculously expensive horses are here in Hawaii. Nice gelding, but not for $10,000!!!!!

Gelding Quarter Horse Buckskin


----------



## Chiilaa

Anyone want to free lease a STD?? Pretty sure they are using it to mean 'standardbred', but still worth a chuckle lol.

Free lease | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Western Australia - Perth Region


----------



## QH Lover

^HAHA!
Just found this one; whats up with the saddle pad? And why is there a horse roaming around with a saddle on? Nice 14 hand Paint Pony


----------



## QH Lover

Wow, don't give us TOO much detail!
looking for a pony


----------



## QH Lover

Lwhisperer said:


> Umm... I'm so confused.
> 
> BIG BLACK MARE JACK


Oh god...


----------



## DimSum

QH Lover said:


> Oh god...


I'd take her just because I'd like to have a bigger (insert three letter cuss word for hind end) than myself on the farm :wink::lol:


----------



## LikeaTB

Lovely picture I found on the local Craigslist. Cute horse, but really? You give the lead rope to your not even walking child in the bouncy chair thingy?


----------



## DimSum

((shudders)) a few years ago there was a tragic accident not far from me where a lady had her child in a car seat on the stable floor while she was grooming her horse and somehow the horse spooked...the infant was killed.


----------



## LikeaTB

Misty'sGirl said:


> This stallion... why is he a stallion?? He'd be a cute gelding, but...
> Standard Bred Stallion 8 y.o | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Colebrook
> 
> And the spelling on this one is exceptional... What does "crim" mean?
> 14.2 gelding standbread cross arab | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Southern Midlands - Bagdad


On the first horse: I love the fist picture of him, it looks like he's doing a dramatic hair flip or something  And look at all the land they have!


----------



## hisangelonly

I drive past these poor babies every day. These people are horse traders. These babies just appeared there about 4 days ago. They have one round bale of brown hay. They are all wormy looking. Theres more than this. Theres at least 8-10 out there. 
---------------------
*horse and filly colts for sale (cleburne)*

Date: 2013-01-13, 8:00AM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

BUY SELL OR TRADE HORSES, COLTS


----------



## DimSum

the one bald face tobi on the left is cute!


----------



## smrobs

Army wife said:


> And just for fun...this is how ridiculously expensive horses are here in Hawaii. Nice gelding, but not for $10,000!!!!!
> 
> Gelding Quarter Horse Buckskin


Wow, and I'd want a very thorough PPE with that one. Granted, it may just be the one picture, but his stance in that first pic just screams Navicular to me.


----------



## loveisabug

Good grief.

Selling my 3.5 year old colt


----------



## caljane

loveisabug said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Selling my 3.5 year old colt


What the $%§& is wrong with these people? :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

What I would give to just go and buy the horse for the sake of letting it live a decent life. Poor horse!


----------



## Back2Horseback

What in G-d's name is going ON in that photo (enough horrible and simply not-right tack usage there????) Think they could CRANK his neck down any further? So much wrong it makes my stomach hurt...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

Back2Horseback said:


> What in G-d's name is going ON in that photo (enough horrible and simply not-right tack usage there????) Think they could CRANK his neck down any further? So much wrong it makes my stomach hurt...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am afraid they call this "training", there is another picture in the ad, same pose with the horses head tied back with a halter (thin rope nose part :-(). This is such a nice lookig horse, it is a shame that they see it necessary to train a horse like this. Wished it would not be California, this gelding would fit nicely into my barn, seriously!


----------



## FrostedLilly

On the bright side, the owner is selling, so hopefully this boy will find a better home with trainers that know what they're doing.


----------



## LeynaProof

hisangelonly said:


> Umm...shes 2. shes starting to get saddle marks? you mean those white hairs? no those dont mean experience. poor baby. she even looks like a baby.
> -----------------------------------
> *Haflinger 2 yr old mare!! - $600 (Dawson, Tx)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-06, 2:24PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> "HOLLY" is a glamorous beautiful Haflinger Pony mare!!
> Of course she is broke to lead & load! She has been ridden quite a bit! Even starting to get saddle marks!
> I've ridden her myself down a back gravel road.
> She has recent worming, recent negative Coggins & needs to gain a little weight.
> Only 2 yr old - & has so much potential! I really thought I loved her when I bought her from a horse trader & got her to breed so we could raise a baby.
> But she seems to be less friendly than the day we met her or even the next day? ? ? Not sure why she is "coming untrained" ....but I'd just rather sell her & keep another pony I have.
> 
> So we are offering Holly as is & not going to ride her for you or give you free Pony rides.
> You would be buying her as is, standing in her stall - since I am offering her SOOO cheap.
> You are welcome to lead & play with her, brush her & see if you like her.
> Call 903-879-4166 Sorry - but I don't have time to do more pictures, a lot of emails, etc. I'm trying to cut back - not get more to do. Call instead of email. Thanx


Uh yea! She is probably becoming unfriendly due to the fact that she is only two and ALREADY has saddle marks! Poor baby. Some people are so ignorant it makes me sick. :-(


----------



## Customcanines

Poor baby!


----------



## SunnyDraco

LeynaProof said:


> Uh yea! She is probably becoming unfriendly due to the fact that she is only two and ALREADY has saddle marks! Poor baby. Some people are so ignorant it makes me sick. :-(


Probably saddle sores and/or a sore back from a poor fitting saddle and too much riding. She likely acts up when you tighten a girth and bucks when you step in the stirrup... Idiots :evil:

Any "untraining" is acting against their bad training, and so they naturally will not allow anyone to put a saddle on her to see how incompetent her owners are.


----------



## Annanoel

This breaks my heart, not so much dumb..

"Hello,
i have a pony stud (very mellow) whom i need transported to southern florida. He is a rescue, blind in one eye, and will be put down if we cannot find him a home or get him transported. if you have an open spot on your trailer, we can help with gas, pay a fee, just let me know what we can work out. thanks"

Need 1 horse transported to Florida


----------



## smrobs

loveisabug said:


> Good grief.
> 
> Selling my 3.5 year old colt


 
:evil::evil::evil:

Welcome to the "charro" training methods, popular among Mexicans.


----------



## wetrain17

Ok. I'm finally adding one to this. I copied and pasted it below.

We have three older good pony geldings available. 13.3H pinto, neck reins, fun to ride,gentle, $350. 13H sorrel, very laid back,good with traffic and dogs,$350. Bay hackney cross, good driving pony, 12H, also good for companion, eats nothing and looks great, will ride for someone with a little experience, $100. Call 610767####


----------



## loveisabug

:-(

Arabian Stallion


----------



## Phantomcolt18

loveisabug said:


> :-(
> 
> Arabian Stallion


Awww I bet he would look gorgeous with a bit of food, muscle, and care. He'd make an adorable gelding.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Poor thing is two and was already giving rides. He sure doesn't look built for it. =(

2 Miniature Ponies for Sale


----------



## loveisabug

That poor horse D:

HERMOSAS SILLAS CHARRAS/ Beautiful mexican saddles


----------



## countrylove

loveisabug said:


> That poor horse D:
> 
> HERMOSAS SILLAS CHARRAS/ Beautiful mexican saddles


LoL thanks for the good laugh. I was expecting something completely different LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beatrice9

ShutUpJoe said:


> 31", broke to ride, 2 yrs old, loves attention, anyone can handle him, comes right to you in the pasture. May take trade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 2 year old mini BROKE TO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I see them all the time here in FL, broke to drive and ride at 2. The breaking and handling process starts as soon as they are born. This consistent ground work is very beneficial by the time he horse is 2 and the vet gives the OK to ride, the horse is already prepared with the knowledge and willingness to carry a rider. So a few months pulling a cart and under saddle, the mini is ready to go! You never know, the horse could be 2 almost 3. A good trainer can make a bombproof horse in SUCH a short amount of time, like a matter of 3 months.


----------



## Beatrice9

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Poor thing is two and was already giving rides. He sure doesn't look built for it. =(
> 
> 2 Miniature Ponies for Sale


These types of mini's are more for teaching young children to ride. I took this photo at the Christmas parade last month, he is soooooo tiny! He rides around in the back of a pick up truck, and he is used by the local stable as a lesson horse. He has a tiny little saddle and teaches 2 and 3 year old children how to ride.


----------



## JaphyJaphy

hisangelonly said:


> I am pretty sure that is not how a saddle and blanket go on.
> ---------------------------
> *"Trooper", 7 Yr Old Quarterhorse - $1100 (Waco)*
> 
> Date: 2012-12-22, 1:19PM CST
> Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]
> 
> Seven year old Sorrell Quarterhorse that rides well and is very gentle.
> Sorrell Gelding with white blaze and three white stockings.
> Great trail riding horse.
> $1100.00 or best offer.
> I have several more horses for sale.
> Contact Gene at 254-709-3675


That horse is a "Trooper", alright! Poor guy.


----------



## Delfina

For lease not sale...... not that it makes it any better...

Sure, I'd love to pay for your stallion that has done nothing but stand around and sire a couple foals to be shipped sight unseen from many states away. GREAT IDEA!!

Belgian Stallion for lease


----------



## DimSum

Delfina said:


> For lease not sale...... not that it makes it any better...
> 
> Sure, I'd love to pay for your stallion that has done nothing but stand around and sire a couple foals to be shipped sight unseen from many states away. GREAT IDEA!!
> 
> Belgian Stallion for lease


Wow. Just wow :shock:


----------



## amp23

DimSum said:


> Wow. Just wow :shock:


Anddd.... She wants him near her in CO, but you have to pay to ship him there!

"I am just a horse mom and know my boy is worth his weight in gold as a stallion".... Yeah....


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

pintaloosa stallion - St. Albert Livestock For Sale - Kijiji St. Albert

Wow, was halter broke, until he got his halter off... ??? Sounds like he's halter broke to me.


----------



## LikeaTB

GallopingGuitarist said:


> pintaloosa stallion - St. Albert Livestock For Sale - Kijiji St. Albert
> 
> Wow, was halter broke, until he got his halter off... ??? Sounds like he's halter broke to me.


Just the way it's said makes me laugh..."Was halter broke till he got his halter off"...not really seeing how that makes him non halter broke now? And, according to them, he was halter broke till his halter broke!


----------



## Delfina

GallopingGuitarist said:


> pintaloosa stallion - St. Albert Livestock For Sale - Kijiji St. Albert
> 
> Wow, was halter broke, until he got his halter off... ??? Sounds like he's halter broke to me.


No, that means IF you manage to get a halter on him (plan on chasing him for days on end) you can drag him around by it unless it breaks...... and then you have to start all over trying to get another one on him. :shock:


----------



## Haileyyy

6 Yr old quarter horse

I just don't understand why people can't take 5 minutes and get a decent picture instead of one with a filthy, blurry, misbehaving horse. Or in this case when the guy is trying to yank her face off...


----------



## Misty'sGirl

She "stands good" because she can't move from the way he's ripping her mouth open and her head back... smh...


----------



## SunnyDraco

huge 2 yr old

I have my doubts that the two year old is going to gain almost 8 more inches...


----------



## DimSum

Hey, you think it's too good to be true?

Frisian Gelding Available For Caring Homes He Is An Amazing Boy Who Does It All
* Frisian Gelding Available For Caring Homes He Is An Amazing Boy Who Does It All - $800 USD *


Frisian Gelding Available For Caring Homes He Is An Amazing Boy Who Does It All
Frisian gelding available for caring homes He is an amazing boy who does it all..pet lovers only should contact us directly through the address clearly written below.Use the address below to contact sellertinagrey478 © yah00 . c0m


----------



## Chiilaa

DimSum said:


> Hey, you think it's too good to be true?
> 
> Frisian Gelding Available For Caring Homes He Is An Amazing Boy Who Does It All
> * Frisian Gelding Available For Caring Homes He Is An Amazing Boy Who Does It All - $800 USD *
> 
> 
> Frisian Gelding Available For Caring Homes He Is An Amazing Boy Who Does It All
> Frisian gelding available for caring homes He is an amazing boy who does it all..pet lovers only should contact us directly through the address clearly written below.Use the address below to contact sellertinagrey478 © yah00 . c0m


Nah, you should snap this one right up! Don't worry if you need to pay transport, he is definitely worth it!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Oh, yeah, looks like a scam to me-listed under apartments?


----------



## DimSum

All they want is for me to send the money to the Algerian prince who owns him and they will deliver too!

/scurries off to the bank for a money order

:wink:


----------



## hisangelonly

wow a full blood palomino!
------------------
*Palomino Gelding - $875 (Kaufman)*

Date: 2013-01-17, 2:10PM CST
Reply to this postReply to: [email protected][?]

Great all around horse. Very gentle and docile. Super Sweet Heart. Would make a great kids horse for an older child with a little experience. Saddles very easily and easy to catch. Not registered, but is full blood Palomino. Serious inquiries only please. Text


----------



## hisangelonly

not even 2 years old..
------------------------
I have this colt 4 sale he's going to be 2y.old this march!, hes broke to ride but needs an experinced rider he's 15 hnds.no bad habits!.
will trade 4 something that doesn't eat!. call or text.


----------



## hisangelonly

3 years old, pure arab, 16 hands and still growing...thats a monster arab.
----------------------------------------
*BEAUTIFUL ARAB COLT (SAN MARCOS,TX)*










ROMANOFF GA, AHA#64702

BEATIFUL DE VINCE SON AVAILABLE . 2009 MODEL . CHESTNUT 16 HANDS AND STILL GROWING. READY TO START IN ANY DIRECTION. SMART, SWEET YET LOTS OF SNORT AND BLOW. UP TODATE ON ALL SHOTS. ROUND PENS, CLIPS AND TIE. SOUND AND NO HEATH ISSUES.


----------



## hisangelonly

almost 4, sorry lol. i keep forgetting its 2013


----------



## Lopin N Paint

"LOTS OF SNORT AND BLOW"

Forgive me but is this ideal for the breed?


----------



## NBEventer

Lopin N Paint said:


> "LOTS OF SNORT AND BLOW"
> 
> Forgive me but is this ideal for the breed?


I didn't know horses were into that kinda thing :shock:


----------



## hisangelonly

It is a drug addicted horse. He will be expensive to support lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveisabug

black bay gentle trail mare!!! - $800 (obo-trade??)

"please no more horses but may consider a bigger horse"

.......?


----------



## hisangelonly

I guess a bigger horse isn't a
Horse lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Lopin N Paint said:


> "LOTS OF SNORT AND BLOW"
> 
> Forgive me but is this ideal for the breed?


Actually it is, especially for Liberty and Halter classes. People like to see big, snorty, puffy Arabians. Mine are all dead beats. 

I don't really see much wrong with the ad, either, other then the fact that they spelt his sire's name wrong . He's a gorgeous horse.


----------



## DimSum

hisangelonly said:


> 3 years old, pure arab, 16 hands and still growing...thats a monster arab.


I think he is gorgeous! If I could find an honest 16 hand Arab I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## hisangelonly

I've never seen Arab 16 hands or more. That's big for a purebred Arab. Just saying that's a monster arab
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh yeah I think he's pretty too! Just I've never seen an Arab that big. Kind of away from that smaller compact Arab build that I'm used to. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

loveisabug said:


> black bay gentle trail mare!!! - $800 (obo-trade??)
> 
> "please no more horses but may consider a bigger horse"
> 
> .......?


So I wonder how long it will be until their new horse is up for trade...


----------



## GypsyRose

I worry about the black bay mare. Her conformation is really really awful in my opinion, I wonder how nice a ride she would be, and she looks like she needs a few groceries to me. But what do I know, my horses have always been on the "chubby" side!


----------



## Janna

what's it matter?


----------



## GypsyRose

What besides the shark fin withers, the sickle hocks (lower part of back leg way under not straight down or at least straighter) a very weak croup, and a thin short neck? I think she would be a very ruff short strided horse to ride. The only thing in my opinion that she has going for her is she has long slopping pasterns and that matches close to her shoulder angle. But I am not a halter person and wasn't "trained" in conformation, that just my opinion from past experience.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I believe the Arabian stallion Azh Naborr was at least 16 hands. I lived next door to him for 14 years or more and he towered above the other 50 plus horses there.

Lizzie


----------



## borntofly

This thread is hilarious


----------



## hisangelonly

Gee.. Lol. I've personally never seen an Arab that size. Are they becoming more common?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

A good friend of mine does have a registered Arab stallion (no idea if he's Egyptian or Crabbet or whathaveyou) that stands 16.1...though he's about 25 years old now. Beyond that, I have no idea if they are common or uncommon.


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow. Maybe polish or Russian lines? Don't they usually stand taller than Egyptian and crabbet? Anyways there's a thread on here called Arabian hate. Someone (don't remember who) posted a story about a "trainer" that bred huge Arabs. That trainer told her that if you go to Scottsdale with anything under 16 hands you'd have no chance of winning. Of course that's a load of rubbish I'm sure but she said all of those huge Arabs at that barn were spooky and just kind of put a bad name on the breed. I'm sure it's not because of the height or breeding but because of that "trainers" handling. Just thought it was an interesting story. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I have no idea what his lines are. I rode one of his get a few years ago and he stood a little over 15 hands at 3 and was, in general, a very nice colt. No "snort and blow" as they say LOL...well, no more than any other green horse.

I know that Kathryn loves this stallion because of his wonderful temperament and has done CTRs and Endurance races with him for years.


----------



## Delfina

I have a Morgan that does plenty of snorting and blowing (always convinced that something like his dinner is going to EAT HIM!!).

Does that increase his value too!!??


----------



## hisangelonly

Okay so I am guessing them being bred tall and so away from their original stature doesn't affect them in a negative way? Like soundness or other issues? Lol mine is almost 16 years old and still snorts. They're silly. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

hisangelonly said:


> Wow. Maybe polish or Russian lines? Don't they usually stand taller than Egyptian and crabbet? Anyways there's a thread on here called Arabian hate. Someone (don't remember who) posted a story about a "trainer" that bred huge Arabs. That trainer told her that if you go to Scottsdale with anything under 16 hands you'd have no chance of winning. Of course that's a load of rubbish I'm sure but she said all of those huge Arabs at that barn were spooky and just kind of put a bad name on the breed. I'm sure it's not because of the height or breeding but because of that "trainers" handling. Just thought it was an interesting story.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This girl here is just a hair under 16hh. 
www.allbreedpedigree.com/zina25


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow she's a hunk! Gorgeous!!! I see polish in there is she full polish? Sorry I'm not great with lines!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

hisangelonly said:


> Wow she's a hunk! Gorgeous!!! I see polish in there is she full polish? Sorry I'm not great with lines!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! She is a little of everything. Largely Polish and Russian (Patron) with a little bit of CMK and Crabbet from Abu Farwa and Rissalix.


----------



## hisangelonly

Okay so my polish and Russian guesses were right earlier haha. Yay. Well she's a big girl. Love that chrome too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveisabug

Friendly pony mule - $500 (Bonanza and Nellis )


----------



## Tessa7707




----------



## Tessa7707

loveisabug said:


> Friendly pony mule - $500 (Bonanza and Nellis )


I needed to share the pic for anyone who sees this after the ad is gone. There is so much wrong here!!


----------



## hisangelonly

Poor baby . In the ad they say she can hold 350 pounds. Well can 350 pounds sit on your kid too??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Tessa7707 said:


>


You don't say?!


----------



## WSArabians

Tessa7707 said:


> I needed to share the pic for anyone who sees this after the ad is gone. There is so much wrong here!!


Good lord... :-(


----------



## LikeaTB

WSArabians said:


> You don't say?!


lol I was gonna say the exact same thing!!


----------



## LikeaTB

This isn't really a dumb ad, but in one of the ad pictures (the one I attached) the rear cinch is dangerously loose. Like accident waiting to happen loose. What is he were to kick at a fly on him stomach?


----------



## cowgirl4753

the back cinch isnt done up at all just hanging there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeaTB

cowgirl4753 said:


> the back cinch isnt done up at all just hanging there!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It looked like it was; it may have been just a shadow that I saw on the other side that looked like it was the rear cinch...


----------



## amp23

LikeaTB said:


> It looked like it was; it may have been just a shadow that I saw on the other side that looked like it was the rear cinch...


That's the strap that connects it to the front cinch (I forgot what it's called)


----------



## LikeaTB

amp23 said:


> That's the strap that connects it to the front cinch (I forgot what it's called)


Oh yeah, the little connecter thingy (I don't know what that's called either!)


----------



## LikeaTB

Ugh, I can't get on Craigslist for some unknown reason, now I can't find dumb ads on there


----------



## cowgirl4753

LikeaTB said:


> This isn't really a dumb ad, but in one of the ad pictures (the one I attached) the rear cinch is dangerously loose. Like accident waiting to happen loose. What is he were to kick at a fly on him stomach?


I dont think that back cinch is done up at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LikeaTB

cowgirl4753 said:


> I dont think that back cinch is done up at all!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, someone pointed out to me it was just the connector strap that connects the rear cinch to the front one. That still poses a hazard.


----------



## cowgirl4753

LikeaTB said:


> Yeah, someone pointed out to me it was just the connector strap that connects the rear cinch to the front one. That still poses a hazard.


Ya sorry, double post my phone doesnt like me this morning.  
And it definitely is hazardous the horse could step on it and pull the saddle off sideways and spook.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveisabug

I can't imagine the horse actually looking like this.









Sale or Trade 14 yr Gelding - $500 (Jamestown)


----------



## amp23

If he does there is something really wrong.....


----------



## Tryst

This one has been on Denver CL for a bit. The horse is dangerous and has hurt its owner and you have to pay a $3000 bond for it??? And he will put her down if she can't find a good home because he feels responsible for her. WTF?

http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/3542183887.html

Ad reads -->

Mare 90 days Enos Yoder (driving..mt.trail riding) 1yr both of us horsemanship with Tom Mowery. He said get rid of her she will hurt me and she has. I am old & she is TOO much for me BUT I have had her since she was a yearling & feel I am responsible to the end. I will put her down if she can't find a good home. You must put up a bond $3000.


----------



## hisangelonly

Looks more like a gray to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

She may have been a buckskin in her younger years and is just graying out


----------



## LikeaTB

loveisabug said:


> I can't imagine the horse actually looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale or Trade 14 yr Gelding - $500 (Jamestown)


Can you post a picture/ the info in the ad? I really want to see what y'all are talking about but my computer is not loading Craigslist, saying it moved to a new address??


----------



## SunnyDraco

loveisabug said:


> I can't imagine the horse actually looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale or Trade 14 yr Gelding - $500 (Jamestown)


"If you have a big heart, lots of time and quiet hands this guy could be your new best friend...
He is a Registered Quarter horse gelding, Skipper W bred, 15.2 h, sorrel, thick nice build, he is quiet, but a little unsure around quick movements, He was used as a foundation stallion on a large ranch in Utah, where he ran with the mares and foals, until age 7, he was gelded at age 10. He was ridden in gymkhana at a lope, trail rode in the mountains, drove cattle in the pasture and ran out with all geldings or all mares in the pasture, doesn't do well with mixed pasture buddies. We sold him a year and a half ago and during this time he was treated very roughly and lost lots of weight, we rescued him in October 2012 and have returned Utah the proper weight and his mental attitude is returning and is ready to go forward... He does have 1 major quirk he is afraid of light colored cowboy hats, why we do not know. 209-559-****"

I am sure hoping that since he was used as a foundation stallion, that the picture posted is the result of taking a picture of a bent photo :shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

On the big Arabs thing, my best friend's Arab gelding is a true 16hh. Horrible conformation, but tall. He's heavily Bask bred.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Tryst said:


> This one has been on Denver CL for a bit. The horse is dangerous and has hurt its owner and you have to pay a $3000 bond for it??? And he will put her down if she can't find a good home because he feels responsible for her. WTF?
> 
> Horse AQHA Buckskin 4 - $1 (Lakewood)
> 
> Ad reads -->
> 
> Mare 90 days Enos Yoder (driving..mt.trail riding) 1yr both of us horsemanship with Tom Mowery. He said get rid of her she will hurt me and she has. I am old & she is TOO much for me BUT I have had her since she was a yearling & feel I am responsible to the end. I will put her down if she can't find a good home. You must put up a bond $3000.


BAHAHAHA!!! 
Well, if anyone falls for that I have a 26 year old that someone can pay $3000 for but she has to stay because I won't lose track of her. Not crazy, but starting to get arthritis.
Any takers?!


----------



## Cacowgirl

That sorrel looks like 3 different horses patched together. They don't say what the grey mare did-rear-buck, bolt attack? So sad to see how some horses end up.


----------



## Ponies

That one doesnt even look like a horse.. D:


----------



## smrobs

For those wondering earlier, the cinch connector strap is called the "cinch hobble" :wink:.


To that poor sorrel horse, that looks like a 5 year old's first photoshop job:?. I wonder if they were maybe trying to hide his obvious founder stance....


----------



## LikeaTB

smrobs said:


> For those wondering earlier, the cinch connector strap is called the "cinch hobble" :wink:.


I think my main shame in not knowing that is that I'm a western rider and I should've known XP


----------



## LikeaTB

Found this picture on Craigslist (of course, that's where all the dumb ads are found!). I'm no conformation expert, so I don't know what to call this (club foot possibly?) but just *look* at his back feet in this pic. I don't know if its just the sand (when the lesson horse's feet are in the sand they sometimes look really square and weird because of the sand), but don't they look really weird?


----------



## amp23

That poor guy has awful feet.  there's no way his back feet could look like that just from how he's standing in the sand


----------



## FeatheredFeet

When horses are club-footed, it is most usually the rear feet which appear worse. However, you can see the front hoof is also not at the same angle as the pastern, so I think this poor fellow is club-footed all round.

Lizzie


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

loveisabug said:


> I can't imagine the horse actually looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale or Trade 14 yr Gelding - $500 (Jamestown)


...I've never seen a horse with conformation like that...:shock:
I hope there was some manipulation done to this..


----------



## Kiara

Hey, we have this not even 2 year old filly. Let's stick our 5 year old on it -of course without a helmet - to see what happens. Hey, she didn't buck!

Who can think that and decide that's a good idea? 
:shock:

Ad: 
*$$$$$$QUARTER HORSE FILLY****** - $350 (Texas )*

            








Need to rehome Quarter Horse. The Filly is 18 mon. and we put the saddle on her with my five year old daughter and she did not buck,stand for the farrier, load, tie, lead and are halter broke. Reply to this post or call xxx-xxx-xxxx. No text please. If no answer, please leave a message. Hablo español. Make a reasonable offer. Willing to trade for a saddle.


----------



## Maple

loveisabug said:


> I can't imagine the horse actually looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale or Trade 14 yr Gelding - $500 (Jamestown)


 
I could be wrong, but to me it looks like that horse has a serious stifle or pelvis issue  

I used to keep my horse at a quiet yard. The man who owned it had an older chesnut gelding who had previously broken his pelvis. He looked like that horse. Winter broke my heart - the horse would lose condition, the owner had no interest in him yet refused to put the poor old chap down


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Kiara said:


> Hey, we have this not even 2 year old filly. Let's stick our 5 year old on it -of course without a helmet - to see what happens. Hey, she didn't buck!
> 
> Who can think that and decide that's a good idea?
> :shock:
> 
> Ad:
> *$$$$$$QUARTER HORSE FILLY****** - $350 (Texas )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to rehome Quarter Horse. The Filly is 18 mon. and we put the saddle on her with my five year old daughter and she did not buck,stand for the farrier, load, tie, lead and are halter broke. Reply to this post or call xxx-xxx-xxxx. No text please. If no answer, please leave a message. Hablo español. Make a reasonable offer. Willing to trade for a saddle.


I have a hard time believing that's a 18 month old horse. ;;
Looks more like 14 months!


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm

loveisabug said:


> I can't imagine the horse actually looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sale or Trade 14 yr Gelding - $500 (Jamestown)


No, that is obviously a printed photo that was taken a picture of since they probably didn't have a scanner. Looks just a little wavy.


----------



## WSArabians

Kiara said:


> Hey, we have this not even 2 year old filly. Let's stick our 5 year old on it -of course without a helmet - to see what happens. Hey, she didn't buck!
> 
> Who can think that and decide that's a good idea?
> :shock:
> 
> Ad:
> *$$$$$$QUARTER HORSE FILLY****** - $350 (Texas )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to rehome Quarter Horse. The Filly is 18 mon. and we put the saddle on her with my five year old daughter and she did not buck,stand for the farrier, load, tie, lead and are halter broke. Reply to this post or call xxx-xxx-xxxx. No text please. If no answer, please leave a message. Hablo español. Make a reasonable offer. Willing to trade for a saddle.


Good lord does it ever drive me right batty when stupid people use their kids as experiment riders. 
Argh!!!


----------



## Kiara

I guess they figure they can always make more? :?
I really don't understand where that could be thought of as a good idea. It's how to get rid of your child 101...


----------



## IRaceBarrels

Here is a gem. I like the 4th picture really makes me want to check out the horse. Why don't people put ANY info about their horse other than its color?

HORSE/TRADE/MAKE OFFER - $1 (PDX)


----------



## DimSum

I'd check him out simply because he must have a heart-o-gold not to dump the idiot on his back!


----------



## apachiedragon

Anybody else notice the guy is riding in his socks? ****


----------



## NBEventer

Well darn it! This is all it takes to get a jumper? Silly me for not figuring this out earlier!



> Wanted: Looking for a reasonable cheap horse, that can jump!
> Please email me if you have anything! Preferring below $1,00.


----------



## IRaceBarrels

I'm pretty sure the pommel is touching the horse's withers and doesn't have a pad. Grrr that makes me mad!


----------



## NBEventer

Make sure its Qaurter horse, not Piant! lol 



> Wanted: Qaurter Horse Bridle
> 
> Hi i am looking for a bridle for my qaurter horse. It has to have a bit on it because he is not yet trained. In other words an all equiped bridle. I'm not sure what i would pay for one so please contact me by phone ********** and ask for ***** thanks.


----------



## Tessa7707

Hahahaha!
Wanted: EXPERIENCED Horse (Eureka)


Wanted: EXPERIENCED Horse 


Look. I know what I want. Don't play games. I don't care if it's a mare or a geldong or a stallion or a colt or a filly or a foal. It has to jump. It has to event. It has to dressage. It has to polo. It has to trail. It has to big lick gait. It has to come when I call it. It has to do my laundry. It has to be cheap and delivered to me. Don't waste my time.


----------



## LikeaTB

Tessa7707 said:


> Hahahaha!
> Wanted: EXPERIENCED Horse (Eureka)
> 
> 
> Wanted: EXPERIENCED Horse
> 
> 
> Look. I know what I want. Don't play games. I don't care if it's a mare or a geldong or a stallion or a colt or a filly or a foal. It has to jump. It has to event. It has to dressage. It has to polo. It has to trail. It has to big lick gait. It has to come when I call it. It has to do my laundry. It has to be cheap and delivered to me. Don't waste my time.


Oh Lawd, its one of those trolly ads! XD


----------



## verona1016

IRaceBarrels said:


> Here is a gem. I like the 4th picture really makes me want to check out the horse. Why don't people put ANY info about their horse other than its color?
> 
> HORSE/TRADE/MAKE OFFER - $1 (PDX)


Oh, yay a Portland one.  I don't know what you're complaining about. He put more info than just the color. It's NICE white horse.


----------



## BellaMFT

Grade sorrel filly

"I have a little yearling sorrel filly. She has a hurt foot but my vet said should not effect her. She isn't to friendly yet. *Would make a nice brood mare as she is built well. *Asking 50 OBO. Is halter broke but may need a refresher. Need her gone but to a good home thanks."


I'm not sure what to think of this ad. She's cute and all but a brood mare? :shock:


----------



## Misty'sGirl

BellaMFT said:


> Grade sorrel filly
> 
> "I have a little yearling sorrel filly. She has a hurt foot but my vet said should not effect her. She isn't to friendly yet. *Would make a nice brood mare as she is built well. *Asking 50 OBO. Is halter broke but may need a refresher. Need her gone but to a good home thanks."
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this ad. She's cute and all but a brood mare? :shock:


If a horse has a uterus, you'd be mad not to breed it! Same as if it has balls, it must be a super stud! Never mind breeding, age, conformation, etc... if it has the right parts, breed it to death and create MORE ill-bred horses that'll end up being sold for $50! *obvious sarcasm* :wink:


----------



## LikeaTB

Misty'sGirl said:


> If a horse has a uterus, you'd be mad not to breed it! Same as if it has balls, it must be a super stud! Never mind breeding, age, conformation, etc... if it has the right parts, breed it to death and create MORE ill-bred horses that'll end up being sold for $50! *obvious sarcasm* :wink:



Don't forget that you have to breed for color! Love the "What color should I breed my horse to?" questions! You know, you should *only* be concerned about color, not temperament, conformation, none of that stuff! The only point in breeding is to get a pretty pony, right? (obvious sarcasm here too)


----------



## LikeaTB

Misty'sGirl said:


> If a horse has a uterus, you'd be mad not to breed it! Same as if it has balls, it must be a super stud! Never mind breeding, age, conformation, etc... if it has the right parts, breed it to death and create MORE ill-bred horses that'll end up being sold for $50! *obvious sarcasm* :wink:


Speaking of stupid breeding, here is a video on Youtube about stupid breeders:





Favorite line: "My mare is smart, she will not have a dummy foal"


----------



## SunnyDraco

BellaMFT said:


> Grade sorrel filly
> 
> "I have a little yearling sorrel filly. She has a hurt foot but my vet said should not effect her. She isn't to friendly yet. *Would make a nice brood mare as she is built well. *Asking 50 OBO. Is halter broke but may need a refresher. Need her gone but to a good home thanks."
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this ad. She's cute and all but a brood mare? :shock:


And having a muscled body is all that matters for broodmare material. Ignore her legs and feet and the fact that a yearling is far from ready to show what they will grow into, especially with a winter coat on :lol:


----------



## loveisabug

LikeaTB said:


> Speaking of stupid breeding, here is a video on Youtube about stupid breeders:
> The stallion will fix her... - YouTube
> 
> Favorite line: "My mare is smart, she will not have a dummy foal"


This right here.


----------



## LikeaTB

loveisabug said:


> This right here.
> 
> Boarding - YouTube


Oh Lawd XD


----------



## WildernessRider

I think I've found one. 

DraftsForSale.com: Percheron Horse For Sale - Lady and Lucy

The description was what caught my attention. First I thought the seller was talking about a horse then I realized, it's the husband they're talking about. Uhm. Where's the info on the horses themselves? Now that we know something about the hubby, can we learn more about the horses they're selling, please?


----------



## LikeaTB

BrienaSkysong said:


> I think I've found one.
> 
> DraftsForSale.com: Percheron Horse For Sale - Lady and Lucy
> 
> The description was what caught my attention. First I thought the seller was talking about a horse then I realized, it's the husband they're talking about. Uhm. Where's the info on the horses themselves? Now that we know something about the hubby, can we learn more about the horses they're selling, please?


If I were to consider buying that horse, I'd care alot more about the horse than how the husband's surgery will be performed. Really, does *anyone* need to know how a surgery will be done?


----------



## WildernessRider

On the Sorrel filly:
Is that... Ice on her belly? Can't tell.


----------



## BellaMFT

BrienaSkysong said:


> On the Sorrel filly:
> Is that... Ice on her belly? Can't tell.


I think so. It's been pretty cold here.


----------



## WildernessRider

Brrr. At least she has a nice fur coat.


----------



## BellaMFT

BrienaSkysong said:


> Brrr. At least she has a nice fur coat.


Yeah, the thick fur helps. My little filly had frost on her this morning. I felt bad for her but she refuses to wear a blanket.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

*beautiful chestnut mare / sale or swap for car, ute, or 4x4*

Paint bred mare, extremely quiet. Chestnut, flaxen maine and tail, one white sock and white blaze. Very good bloodlines, suit any discpline. Ph: *********. Looking for around $2,500.
----------


Not overly dumb, but I HATE when they say "very good bloodlines" but don't actually tell you the lines. AND don't bother telling height, level of training... and there were no pics either. Like, what's the point?


----------



## SunnyDraco

BrienaSkysong said:


> I think I've found one.
> 
> DraftsForSale.com: Percheron Horse For Sale - Lady and Lucy
> 
> The description was what caught my attention. First I thought the seller was talking about a horse then I realized, it's the husband they're talking about. Uhm. Where's the info on the horses themselves? Now that we know something about the hubby, can we learn more about the horses they're selling, please?


"The ranch work load is on wife now, since, delusional old husband thought he was Casey Tibbs!
Could use the money for a brain transplant for husband too.
The Brain surgeon wants to perform the procedure with a slingshot since it is cheaper and gets through the thick skull better that way.

Team includes a 4 week tune up by a top hand. They will be hitched to different farm equipment if bought together as a team for $2500."

Says it all, brain surgery with a slingshot :shock:

But if you buy the team, they get a four week tune up and will each come with their own farm equipment :lol:


----------



## LikeaTB

horse-buckskin *Reduced* - $300 (abbeville al )

"2 yr old buckskin stud. he is very sweet and he is good with kids. he is not broke to ride. he will let kids sit on him and he won't do anything . he will stand for a farrier and easy to catch. I have his coggins. he is a big sweetheart. we are moving and I cannot take all my horses with me. I'm asking for $300 OBO on him."

And they have a picture of their young children, probably 6 and 7, sitting on the horse in the field with nobody holding them! Really? Let your young, unhelmeted, not-being-held children, sit on an unbroken 2 year old stud? Soooo safe.


----------



## caljane

*Now this is what I call a proven breeding stallion! :shock: Where is the world going to?*

craigslist ad:
*GREY STALLION WITH LOOKS AND DISPOSITION STANDING AT STUD - $350 (EVANSTON WY)*










Bartenders Dry Mix is a 2010 grey stallion.Only 2 breeding slots left open! *This is a stallion that will produce not only good looks in your foals but a disposition to die for!* *This stallion is a 2 year old* and i trust him with my 7 year old son to ride him without anyone holding on to him. This stallion is only going to stand at this price for one breeding season! so dont pass him up while his fees are this low. He is in training to show the fall of his three year old year. This stallion is gentle and willing to do anything and everything you show him and im sure he will throw the same mind and willingness into his colts. His breeding season will begin March 1st and end the last week in july. 
For more info or questions or to set up a time to come see this great stallion please call or text [...]
his pedigree can be seen on all breeds pedigree
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/bartenders+dry+mix


----------



## LikeaTB

caljane said:


> *Now this is what I call a proven breeding stallion! :shock: Where is the world going to?*
> 
> craigslist ad:
> *GREY STALLION WITH LOOKS AND DISPOSITION STANDING AT STUD - $350 (EVANSTON WY)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartenders Dry Mix is a 2010 grey stallion.Only 2 breeding slots left open! *This is a stallion that will produce not only good looks in your foals but a disposition to die for!* *This stallion is a 2 year old* and i trust him with my 7 year old son to ride him without anyone holding on to him. This stallion is only going to stand at this price for one breeding season! so dont pass him up while his fees are this low. He is in training to show the fall of his three year old year. This stallion is gentle and willing to do anything and everything you show him and im sure he will throw the same mind and willingness into his colts. His breeding season will begin March 1st and end the last week in july.
> For more info or questions or to set up a time to come see this great stallion please call or text [...]
> his pedigree can be seen on all breeds pedigree
> http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/bartenders+dry+mix


OMIGOSH I WANNA BREED MY MARE TO HIM SOOOO BAD...perfect confo and of course, he'll throw great foals for sure, because he's been bred so many times before! And let your 7 year old ride the 2 year old horsey because he's sooo well broke! They can grow up together, blah blah blah. Come on people, you can't 'be sure' he will throw great foals if he's never been bred before!


----------



## GypsyRose

so much wrong with the grey stud ad I don't know where to start! yeah put your 7 year old kid on a young stud with a saddle that's too big for the kid and he's riding at a trot and canter with no stirrups and no helmet! And its just a thought but maybe if you fed your horse once he would have the energy to act like a 2 year old stud.


----------



## LikeaTB

GypsyRose said:


> so much wrong with the grey stud ad I don't know where to start! yeah put your 7 year old kid on a young stud with a saddle that's too big for the kid and he's riding at a trot and canter with no stirrups and no helmet! And its just a thought but maybe if you fed your horse once he would have the energy to act like a 2 year old stud.


And apparently, because you can see where the hair was shifted by the saddle pad, they were riding him when he had an injury (see the wrapped fetlock)!


----------



## WildernessRider

caljane said:


> *Now this is what I call a proven breeding stallion! :shock: Where is the world going to?*
> 
> craigslist ad:
> *GREY STALLION WITH LOOKS AND DISPOSITION STANDING AT STUD - $350 (EVANSTON WY)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bartenders Dry Mix is a 2010 grey stallion.Only 2 breeding slots left open! *This is a stallion that will produce not only good looks in your foals but a disposition to die for!* *This stallion is a 2 year old* and i trust him with my 7 year old son to ride him without anyone holding on to him. This stallion is only going to stand at this price for one breeding season! so dont pass him up while his fees are this low. He is in training to show the fall of his three year old year. This stallion is gentle and willing to do anything and everything you show him and im sure he will throw the same mind and willingness into his colts. His breeding season will begin March 1st and end the last week in july.
> For more info or questions or to set up a time to come see this great stallion please call or text [...]
> his pedigree can be seen on all breeds pedigree
> http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/bartenders+dry+mix



In the main picture... He looks so miserable. Wonder what's up with that hind fetlock? Looks like he's wrapped up in blue vetwrap.


----------



## WildernessRider

LikeaTB said:


> horse-buckskin *Reduced* - $300 (abbeville al )
> 
> "2 yr old buckskin stud. he is very sweet and he is good with kids. he is not broke to ride. he will let kids sit on him and he won't do anything . he will stand for a farrier and easy to catch. I have his coggins. he is a big sweetheart. we are moving and I cannot take all my horses with me. I'm asking for $300 OBO on him."
> 
> And they have a picture of their young children, probably 6 and 7, sitting on the horse in the field with nobody holding them! Really? Let your young, unhelmeted, not-being-held children, sit on an unbroken 2 year old stud? Soooo safe.


I want him. Gelded of course.  Why do I have to be so poor, drat it? And that's also pretty far off... *Sigh.* Ah well. Back to dreaming.

But yeah, should at least have a halter on him with youngsters on him, and someone in clean clothes at his head. At least he's pretty clean for the picture.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Misty'sGirl said:


> *beautiful chestnut mare / sale or swap for car, ute, or 4x4*
> 
> Paint bred mare, extremely quiet. Chestnut, flaxen maine and tail, one white sock and white blaze. Very good bloodlines, suit any discpline. Ph: *********. Looking for around $2,500.
> ----------
> 
> 
> Not overly dumb, but I HATE when they say "very good bloodlines" but don't actually tell you the lines. AND don't bother telling height, level of training... and there were no pics either. Like, what's the point?


Oh dear... perhaps they're members of HF because they've reposted the ad with ALL the details I mentioned here...


----------



## BellaMFT

ApHC Stallion


































at stud 100% foundation appaloosa stallion comes from the BEST OF THE BEST Idian breed horses. goes back from a long line of selective breeding back to the indians for endurance, sure footed, easy keeping, and kind. He is well balanced, well mannored great mind lets my 2yr old son mall him to death, good hard feet, willing to do anything stud fee is LOW this year untill he has proven foals as this will be his first year so take advantage of the low fee as it may double next year! he is a very gentle breeder he wont bite or kick your mare, should give you lots of color, and all around foals show, mountin, endurance, jump, his grand sires are halter champs, and comes from a long line of well mannored working stallions. If you come meet this horse you will fall in love! 50 down and 150 after the mare is breed $8 a day mare care this includes me feeding her, a stall rent fee,and sawdust fee, and basic care of exersize and grooming, $5 a day if you provide your own hay! I will give multi mare discounts if you have more then one you would like breed and if you have a lot of mares you want breed and have a private pasture we can work out a pasture breeding to get the mares you want covered. If you have any ? please feel free to ask sorry if this add doesnt make sence Im extremely tired  txt is the best way to get ahold of me as I have little ones but if you have to call plz leave me a message! THANKS  THIS HORSE IS NOT FOR SALE 


Aside from the spelling. I have to say putting your toddler on the ground next a stallion is dangerous. I don't care how well you know the horse. I work in a children's hospital and every year there is kids hospitalized after getting kicked in the head.


----------



## NBEventer

BellaMFT said:


> ApHC Stallion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at stud 100% foundation appaloosa stallion comes from the BEST OF THE BEST Idian breed horses. goes back from a long line of selective breeding back to the indians for endurance, sure footed, easy keeping, and kind. He is well balanced, well mannored great mind lets my 2yr old son mall him to death, good hard feet, willing to do anything stud fee is LOW this year untill he has proven foals as this will be his first year so take advantage of the low fee as it may double next year! he is a very gentle breeder he wont bite or kick your mare, should give you lots of color, and all around foals show, mountin, endurance, jump, his grand sires are halter champs, and comes from a long line of well mannored working stallions. If you come meet this horse you will fall in love! 50 down and 150 after the mare is breed $8 a day mare care this includes me feeding her, a stall rent fee,and sawdust fee, and basic care of exersize and grooming, $5 a day if you provide your own hay! I will give multi mare discounts if you have more then one you would like breed and if you have a lot of mares you want breed and have a private pasture we can work out a pasture breeding to get the mares you want covered. If you have any ? please feel free to ask sorry if this add doesnt make sence Im extremely tired  txt is the best way to get ahold of me as I have little ones but if you have to call plz leave me a message! THANKS  THIS HORSE IS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> Aside from the spelling. I have to say putting your toddler on the ground next a stallion is dangerous. I don't care how well you know the horse. I work in a children's hospital and every year there is kids hospitalized after getting kicked in the head.


Agreed about the toddler... but I also really have to wonder why you would make a breeding ad up without proof reading and carefuly putting the ad together so you don't have to put "sorry if this doesn't make sense im tired" ? *sigh* some people I tell ya...

Putting all that aside from what I can see in the poor quality pictures hes a nice stud, but would be a nicer gelding.


----------



## SunnyDraco

BellaMFT said:


> ApHC Stallion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at stud 100% foundation appaloosa stallion comes from the BEST OF THE BEST Idian breed horses. goes back from a long line of selective breeding back to the indians for endurance, sure footed, easy keeping, and kind. He is well balanced, well mannored great mind lets my 2yr old son mall him to death, good hard feet, willing to do anything stud fee is LOW this year untill he has proven foals as *this will be his first year* so take advantage of the low fee as it may double next year! he is a *very gentle breeder he wont bite or kick your mare, should give you lots of color, and all around foals* show, mountin, endurance, jump, his grand sires are halter champs, and comes from a long line of well mannored working stallions. If you come meet this horse you will fall in love! 50 down and 150 after the mare is breed $8 a day mare care this includes me feeding her, a stall rent fee,and sawdust fee, and basic care of exersize and grooming, $5 a day if you provide your own hay! I will give multi mare discounts if you have more then one you would like breed and if you have a lot of mares you want breed and have a private pasture we can work out a pasture breeding to get the mares you want covered. If you have any ? please feel free to ask sorry if this add doesnt make sence Im extremely tired  txt is the best way to get ahold of me as I have little ones but if you have to call plz leave me a message! THANKS  THIS HORSE IS NOT FOR SALE
> 
> 
> Aside from the spelling. I have to say putting your toddler on the ground next a stallion is dangerous. I don't care how well you know the horse. I work in a children's hospital and every year there is kids hospitalized after getting kicked in the head.


His first year? I would guess that means that this is his first year breeding and yet they say how he will behave with a mare and how the foals will turn out :lol:

I would also be worried about a baby getting stepped on, doesn't matter what the gender is of the horse. Placing a child in harms way to "demonstrate" how uniquely gentle their horse is, is sheer stupidity and child endangerment. :evil:


----------



## WSArabians

Oh, for heaven's sake. 
Is there some sort of weird Apocalypse where people are trying to get rid of their children? Honestly.
They aren't the stupid ones, here, the poor kids. As cruel as this sounds, I would actually like to have a Stupid Parent Conference with these parents on a rail road track and leave them there until they figured out what's going wrong. 
*headdesk*


----------



## WSArabians

Lordy. Anyone wanna rescue a filly?
Not that there's anything wrong with a seven month old filly holding a kid - but wait, that's not riding, because of her age. AND, special little girl, is registered AQHA, but is also part Arabian! Betcha she's got a lil bit of Unicorn in her too.

**********************

Registered AQHA very tame quarter horse with some Arabian, my little one has been on her, she is very tame very laid back has the basics done in her but has not been ridden due to her age. Wish I could keep her but I have to cut back, don't have the money. She comes from a blood line of voo doo. Please call or text 4068605899 no emails no spammers. Thank you

7 month old dark bay - $300 (Billings)


----------



## NBEventer

WSArabians said:


> Lordy. Anyone wanna rescue a filly?
> Not that there's anything wrong with a seven month old filly holding a kid - but wait, that's not riding, because of her age. AND, special little girl, is registered AQHA, but is also part Arabian! Betcha she's got a lil bit of Unicorn in her too.
> 
> **********************
> 
> Registered AQHA very tame quarter horse with some Arabian, my little one has been on her, she is very tame very laid back has the basics done in her but has not been ridden due to her age. Wish I could keep her but I have to cut back, don't have the money. She comes from a blood line of voo doo. Please call or text 4068605899 no emails no spammers. Thank you
> 
> 7 month old dark bay - $300 (Billings)


That filly has some seriously wonky legs :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

NBEventer said:


> That filly has some seriously wonky legs :shock:


Ohhh yeah. Horribly contracted tendons all the way around.


----------



## Army wife

I don't know.... is it just me, or does she look pretty big for 7 months old?? Maybe it's my phone... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

I just looked again. I don't think it's my phone. I think they have seriously miscalculated her age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Army wife said:


> I don't know.... is it just me, or does she look pretty big for 7 months old?? Maybe it's my phone... lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think some of it might be the angle it was taking. Looks small in the first one, but larger in the second two.


----------



## Cweaver

Oh wooow..


----------



## caljane

Army wife said:


> I just looked again. I don't think it's my phone. I think they have seriously miscalculated her age.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


agree, mane and tail are also too long for a 7 month old. I have two (healthy) 8 month old QH fillies at home - I would have to get concerned about their nutrition intake if they have to stand comparison with that "7 month" old rescue.


----------



## Jim Andy

I did read a ad the other day 
I have for sale black horse has four legs one tail two ears and eats a lot willing to let it go cheap!
I thought that was a little funny.


----------



## Beatrice9

BrienaSkysong said:


> I think I've found one.
> 
> DraftsForSale.com: Percheron Horse For Sale - Lady and Lucy
> 
> The description was what caught my attention. First I thought the seller was talking about a horse then I realized, it's the husband they're talking about. Uhm. Where's the info on the horses themselves? Now that we know something about the hubby, can we learn more about the horses they're selling, please?


Yeah that's an awful ad. Sounds like the wife is just mad and not really wanting to sell them. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Jim Andy said:


> I did read a ad the other day
> I have for sale black horse has four legs one tail two ears and eats a lot willing to let it go cheap!
> I thought that was a little funny.


****!!
I got a few of them too!


----------



## CanyonCowboy

For those of you who haven't seen Charro training, the video - well, is just sad. Poor horse has no release from pressure. He seems a saint to put up with that, a well timed double barrel could maybe take the pressure off.

Apaluza Horse - $3700 (Miraloma)



Apaluza Horse - $3700 ()


The Appaloosa's heritage is as colorful and unique as its coat pattern. Usually noticed and recognized because of its spots and splashes of color, the abilities and beauty of this breed are more than skin deep. 

Appaloosas are found in nearly every discipline. Setting speed records on the race track, excelling at advanced levels of dressage, jumping, games, reining, roping, pleasure, endurance and as gentle family horses - any of these roles can be filled by the versatile Appaloosa. Their eager-to-please attitudes and gentle dispositions make them a pleasure to work with in any area.

Humans have recognized and appreciated the spotted horse throughout history


This Horse is 5 years OLD...


look video for inquiry...







Any question let me know at ....thanks!!!


Location: 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## caljane

CanyonCowboy said:


> For those of you who haven't seen Charro training, the video - well, is just sad. Poor horse has no release from pressure. He seems a saint to put up with that, a well timed double barrel could maybe take the pressure off.
> 
> Apaluza Horse - $3700 (Miraloma)
> 
> 
> 
> Apaluza Horse - $3700 ()
> 
> 
> The Appaloosa's heritage is as colorful and unique as its coat pattern. Usually noticed and recognized because of its spots and splashes of color, the abilities and beauty of this breed are more than skin deep.
> 
> Appaloosas are found in nearly every discipline. Setting speed records on the race track, excelling at advanced levels of dressage, jumping, games, reining, roping, pleasure, endurance and as gentle family horses - any of these roles can be filled by the versatile Appaloosa. Their eager-to-please attitudes and gentle dispositions make them a pleasure to work with in any area.
> 
> Humans have recognized and appreciated the spotted horse throughout history
> 
> 
> This Horse is 5 years OLD...
> 
> 
> look video for inquiry...
> 
> Potrillo apaluza - YouTube
> 
> 
> Any question let me know at ....thanks!!!


You have to watch almost 4 minutes of it until the poor horse tries to get away from the pressure - guess these morons don't even know how to edit a video. I don't even want to imagine how they teach a horse to keep on moving its feet like this :-(


----------



## Army wife

Gosh that horse is so beautiful! Does anyone know why the guy is making him weave his head back and forth? It looked like the guy was doing it, not the horse.


----------



## caljane

Here we have .... a 3year old mustang mare. How dare she not being a beginners horse thus the poor owners have to sell her. Her 2012 foal is not for sale, though ... makes you only wonder how old the mare was when she concived the foal :-(

*Mustang Paint Mare - $600 (Cheyenne)*

http://images.craigslist.org/3G93M13J15Nc5Gd5J2d1ndbf822d26d981fce.jpg








I'm selling my 3 year old mustang mare. She's a brown and white paint. *I'm only selling her because we bought her under the impression that she would be a good beginners horse*, but as she has fattened up a little more (she was on the thin side when we got her) she is proving not to be a beginners horse. With more training, I'm sure she'll make someone a great (and gorgeous) horse, but I need a horse that everyone in the family could ride and I don't have the time to get her there. I can send pictures upon request.

She has had one foal born in April of 2012- a gorgeous little red roan filly. She is not for sale, but I'd be more than glad to send pictures of her as well.

I am asking 600 or best offer. Email me with any questions, put Mustang in the subject line so I can weed out the spam. Thanks.


----------



## Army wife

Oh. I wonder if they're keeping the foal as a beginners horse since the dam didn't work out. That makes perfect sense. Babies are soooo easy  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie

How do they know that she won't be a good beginners horse someday.... SHE'S THREE!!! So wait. They are willing to train a baby... but not work with a three year old horse??? Gah! People are so strange  I wish I was closer because I think she is beautiful and I would be more than willing to find a way to squeeze her into my schedule and work with her


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I wonder if that is her true colour, or some type of fungus along her back. I've seen several horses with fungus, with the same look.

Lizzie


----------



## themacpack

Responsible breeding at its finest...............NOT
Free breeding to Homozygous APHA stallion - $1 (Lexington, ky)

FREE Breeding
Cowboysmillionheir is a registered Paint stallion. He has a great temperament and throws 100% color so far. 

I use him as a breeding stallion, teaser and riding horse (even beginners can ride). I am personally not breeding for foals any more, yet I like him to have a 'wife' each year. Therefore, I am offering him for free breeding(s) for 2013. 

Your cost would be your share of hay and grain while the mare is at my farm. This is for pasture breeding only and only for open mares without foals at side. Additional fees would occur if you want hand breeding as I would have to hire help for each breeding. Mare(s) do not have to be registered. Any costs related to registering a foal will be incurred by mare owner. This includes - my APHA membership, Report of Mares Bred filing fee and any other necessary fees. You would be responsible for looking up what the current APHA fees are and providing the forms for me to fill out. APHA lets you download these forms.

Please email for any further questions and/or bookings. No spammers please.


----------



## Janna

caljane said:


> You have to watch almost 4 minutes of it until the poor horse tries to get away from the pressure - guess these morons don't even know how to edit a video. I don't even want to imagine how they teach a horse to keep on moving its feet like this :-(




A lot of them put them in a chute with cross ties and whip their legs to get them trying to go forward but that can't so they start dancing and of course the head is held in by it pushing on the cross ties. 


I've seen it. Except they didn't whip the legs, just tapped them with a stick to ask for it to pick its legs up. And it eventually gets it.and does it automatically.


----------



## WSArabians

themacpack said:


> Responsible breeding at its finest...............NOT
> Free breeding to Homozygous APHA stallion - $1 (Lexington, ky)
> 
> FREE Breeding
> Cowboysmillionheir is a registered Paint stallion. He has a great temperament and throws 100% color so far.
> 
> I use him as a breeding stallion, teaser and riding horse (even beginners can ride). I am personally not breeding for foals any more, yet I like him to have a 'wife' each year. Therefore, I am offering him for free breeding(s) for 2013.
> 
> Your cost would be your share of hay and grain while the mare is at my farm. This is for pasture breeding only and only for open mares without foals at side. Additional fees would occur if you want hand breeding as I would have to hire help for each breeding. Mare(s) do not have to be registered. Any costs related to registering a foal will be incurred by mare owner. This includes - my APHA membership, Report of Mares Bred filing fee and any other necessary fees. You would be responsible for looking up what the current APHA fees are and providing the forms for me to fill out. APHA lets you download these forms.
> 
> Please email for any further questions and/or bookings. No spammers please.


----------



## NBEventer

themacpack said:


> Responsible breeding at its finest...............NOT
> Free breeding to Homozygous APHA stallion - $1 (Lexington, ky)
> 
> FREE Breeding
> Cowboysmillionheir is a registered Paint stallion. He has a great temperament and throws 100% color so far.
> 
> I use him as a breeding stallion, teaser and riding horse (even beginners can ride). I am personally not breeding for foals any more, yet I like him to have a 'wife' each year. Therefore, I am offering him for free breeding(s) for 2013.
> 
> Your cost would be your share of hay and grain while the mare is at my farm. This is for pasture breeding only and only for open mares without foals at side. Additional fees would occur if you want hand breeding as I would have to hire help for each breeding. Mare(s) do not have to be registered. Any costs related to registering a foal will be incurred by mare owner. This includes - my APHA membership, Report of Mares Bred filing fee and any other necessary fees. You would be responsible for looking up what the current APHA fees are and providing the forms for me to fill out. APHA lets you download these forms.
> 
> Please email for any further questions and/or bookings. No spammers please.


 
Sign me up!!! Heck i've been looking for a should be gelding stallion from jo blows back yard to breed my mare to!! *packs Nasty Brat up and heads south*


----------



## Critter sitter

Broke Mini Stud - $200 (Milford)

this poor baby ;(


----------



## themacpack

Critter sitter said:


> Broke Mini Stud - $200 (Milford)
> 
> this poor baby ;(


WTF - I find pictures of people standing on full-sized horses to be ridiculous/useless enough - but on this little guy??? Maybe he is "hard to catch" and "takes off" because he is trying to get away from people who make him freaking miserable....


----------



## Maple

If I lived closer, I'd go collect this poor chap. Even my non horsey husband spotted what was wrong here! 

Free to good home for sale in Clare - DoneDeal.ie


----------



## themacpack

Maple said:


> If I lived closer, I'd go collect this poor chap. Even my non horsey husband spotted what was wrong here!
> 
> Free to good home for sale in Clare - DoneDeal.ie


Oh my........*shakes head* poor pony.


----------



## cowgirl928

a cannot believe some dumba$$ put a halter on like that.


----------



## Maple

Best looking *cough* clydesdale EVER 

White Clydesdale Riding Cob for sale in Galway : €450 - DoneDeal.ie

Dear some of Ireland: just because your horse is feathered, that does not make it a clydesdale. A clydesdale is a breed, and as far as I'm aware they do not come in this colour 

Furthermore, WHY was that bred?


----------



## Critter sitter

Maple said:


> If I lived closer, I'd go collect this poor chap. Even my non horsey husband spotted what was wrong here!
> 
> Free to good home for sale in Clare - DoneDeal.ie


 omg that poor baby that halter looks like it may be painful even


----------



## FeatheredFeet

That 'Clydesdale', looks like some horribly bred Gypsy or Gypsy cross. Probably has had the feather shaved at some point. 

Lizzie


----------



## Army wife

I'm confused, the add says he's a cob and a Clydesdale? I'm I misreading this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think it is they who are confused.

Lizzie


----------



## Tessa7707

Phone conversation that just happened
Me: "Hi! I'm calling about your horse for sale?"
Person: "yeah!"
Me: "I'm looking for a new lesson horse, a lot of my students are very new beginners-"
Person: "oh, no, no. That's a bad idea. Those pictures were from over the summer and he's being a pain in the butt now. Yeah he needs someone who can work with him because he's like, pulling back now and just being a little!!... Ugh!"
Me: "oh! Ok, we'll thank you very much for being honest with me"
Person:" yeah, I don't want anyone to get hurt"
Me: "well, good luck finding him a home!"
This is what the ad said
I cant keep this horse.... He is great to ride, my little eight year old sister loves him. However, I have too many horses too deal with at the moment; so I need to sell. Please contact me with any questions! Please call ...........

The pictures were all of an 8 year old handling and riding him. 

I will say, the honesty is refreshing.


----------



## Cacowgirl

At least they didn't waste your time trying to get rid of their horse.

The pony ad now says sold-hope he goes to a better home.


----------



## Maple

Army wife said:


> I'm confused, the add says he's a cob and a Clydesdale? I'm I misreading this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are a heck of a lot of ads for cobs that claim they are clydes... for some reason it appears that a lot of people in Ireland assume clydesdale just means "heavy & feathered"



FeatheredFeet said:


> That 'Clydesdale', looks like some horribly bred Gypsy or Gypsy cross. Probably has had the feather shaved at some point.
> 
> Lizzie


 
There is a LOT of really poor qualities cobs... you will come across the odd qualities cob, but the most part these are bred by backyard breeders who haven't a clue  I say that donedeal.ie is flooded with them, and if you see people in the photos a lot will be teenage boys in tracksuits and runners.


----------



## gunslinger

The ones I find humorous are the ones that say "must sell today".

Okay, so if you don't sell today, then what?


----------



## SunnyDraco

Beautiful buttermilk palomino filly for sale in Merced, california :: HorseClicks

Umm, palomino? Not with those dark legs lol 
I would say, silver buckskin 

And what is a "yearly palomino"?


----------



## PunksTank

SunnyDraco said:


> Beautiful buttermilk palomino filly for sale in Merced, california :: HorseClicks
> 
> Umm, palomino? Not with those dark legs lol
> I would say, silver buckskin
> 
> And what is a "yearly palomino"?


That drives me crazy xD I know there aren't all that many people who are super savvy when it comes to color genetics, but I get SO annoyed when people call my pony a 'palomino' despite his Bright red body and black points, just cause his mane and tail are silver! (he's a silver brown or bay - not sure).


----------



## FeatheredFeet

There is a LOT of really poor qualities cobs... you will come across the odd qualities cob, but the most part these are bred by backyard breeders who haven't a clue  I say that donedeal.ie is flooded with them, and if you see people in the photos a lot will be teenage boys in tracksuits and runners.

Pretty much the same everywhere Maple and in every breed. You just have to weave your way through the ads, to come up with those who breed responsibly. That, or knowing who you wish to visit before setting out. I know some super breeders of Gypsies in Ireland and whom our family has visited, but they are few and far between. 

Lizzie


----------



## Tryst

SunnyDraco said:


> Beautiful buttermilk palomino filly for sale in Merced, california :: HorseClicks
> 
> Umm, palomino? Not with those dark legs lol
> I would say, silver buckskin ?


Actually I think it is a palomino with sooty.


----------



## GypsyRose

I would call that a Dunalino, Had one in the past that was a registered Palomino, and was told by a genetics person who told me her dark legs made her a dunalino. I just figured I wasn't wasting the money to change her papers, besides, her show career was done and she was my retired back yard buddy!


----------



## PunksTank

GypsyRose said:


> I would call that a Dunalino, Had one in the past that was a registered Palomino, and was told by a genetics person who told me her dark legs made her a dunalino. I just figured I wasn't wasting the money to change her papers, besides, her show career was done and she was my retired back yard buddy!


A dunalino is a palomino with dun factor, so typically looks like a palomino with darker dorsal stripe (darker gold color than their body) and sometimes leg barring - there wouldn't be darker gray/black.

I'd say either a silver buckskin or a sooty palomino


----------



## caljane

PunksTank said:


> A dunalino is a palomino with dun factor, so typically looks like a palomino with darker dorsal stripe (darker gold color than their body) and sometimes leg barring - there wouldn't be darker gray/black.
> 
> I'd say either a silver buckskin or a sooty palomino


This is Hollywood Jac 86, a palomino dun, or "dunalino". I think he doesn't look that much different from the fillies color.
BTW: AQHA does not register Dunalinos, they will register palomino and mention in the description "carries dun" - or register dun and mention "carries cream".









filly:


I am not saying that she couldn't be a sooty, either - tough to tell. Sure way overprized for whatever she is ...


----------



## Kilokitty

*sigh* I'm back again...









Selling horse for $700 
Nice horse 
you can ride
CELL:832-*******
It's a horse? Oh, okay I can ride it? SOLD!

Mares are sold !!! BUT PHILLYS MUST GO -
300$ each for the phillys... ... gonna make some nice horses well bread great conformation , striaght legs , sorrell with a blaze come take em both or one 281-******* call or txt 
Only philly for sale ..... 

Quick, snap that philly up, it's got striaght legs, and it's well bread, with sourdough lines!










Sometimes I hate people.


----------



## PunksTank

caljane said:


> This is Hollywood Jac 86, a palomino dun, or "dunalino". I think he doesn't look that much different from the fillies color.
> BTW: AQHA does not register Dunalinos, they will register palomino and mention in the description "carries dun" - or register dun and mention "carries cream".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filly:
> 
> 
> I am not saying that she couldn't be a sooty, either - tough to tell. Sure way overprized for whatever she is ...


That's interesting I've never seen a real dunalino look like that unless they carry sooty as well.
This is what I see when I hear Dunalino:


----------



## Tessa7707

I know very little about coat color genetics, but could that filly be a really light grulla?


----------



## Kilokitty

I don't think it's a light grulla as grulla is dun on black genes, I think. She's too light for grulla, but definitely has some dun factoring in there. Maybe dunskin or dunalino.


----------



## verona1016

The black mixed in to her tail makes me think sooty palomino over dunalino. Here's a post in the color subforum that has examples of sooty pali, dunalino and classic pali: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-makes-dunalino-139747/page5/#post1720389

The ad states she's a registered Lusitano; I don't think the silver gene is present in the breed.


----------



## Tessa7707

Here's a dirty palomino's attempt at the sooty palomino look. Haha.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

Tessa7707 said:


> Here's a dirty palomino's attempt at the sooty palomino look. Haha.


HAHA! lol


----------



## Army wife

Tessa7707 said:


> Here's a dirty palomino's attempt at the sooty palomino look. Haha.


OMGSH!! You have one too? I thought my filly was so unique


----------



## Critter sitter

we have one palomino at the barn that almost looks grey all the time cause she rolls in her turn out. I swear she is not happy unless she is filthy to the skin!


----------



## FrostedLilly

There are a few ads by the same person and they all say the same thing. Maybe I'm just being overly critical, but what does "bred to do it all" mean? Also, please stop shouting at me. 

REGISTERED QUARTER HORSE-YEARLING-LIVER CHESTNUT FILLY FOR SALE

GORGEOUS REGISTERED FILLY THAT WILL BE THAT BEAUTIFUL LIVER CHESTNUT COLOUR - WELL BRED - SWEET GENTLE PERSONALITY - IS THE FIRST HORSE TO GREET YOU IN THE PASTURE. SHE SHOULD MATURE AT 15 HH AND IS BRED TO DO IT ALL. SHE WOULD MAKE A GREAT 4 H FILLY.


----------



## FrostedLilly

And sorry for the double post, but what?!

Zebra Hay...

Zebra hay is for horses that just don't feel like themselves. Horses that need something different. This hay has been known to remove stripes, off color patterns, and let the true color shine! This hay is grown on virgin organic soil, made on the most beautiful summer days, sun dried for three days with a gentle warm breeze, made with the utmost skill and care by a third generation farmer, and stored inside a dry cozy hay shed to preserve all the vital nutrients - especially those needed for a special horse in need of something extra. Try it! Delivery is available. It comes in square and round bales.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

Army wife said:


> OMGSH!! You have one too? I thought my filly was so unique


my horse is like that too he i will watch him go look for the dirtiest spot in the field and role till he is completely coverd in mud and when i brush him it takes forever and it seems like he will never be clean lol:???:


----------



## Tessa7707

Glynnis said:


> And sorry for the double post, but what?!
> 
> Zebra Hay...
> 
> Zebra hay is for horses that just don't feel like themselves. Horses that need something different. This hay has been known to remove stripes, off color patterns, and let the true color shine! This hay is grown on virgin organic soil, made on the most beautiful summer days, sun dried for three days with a gentle warm breeze, made with the utmost skill and care by a third generation farmer, and stored inside a dry cozy hay shed to preserve all the vital nutrients - especially those needed for a special horse in need of something extra. Try it! Delivery is available. It comes in square and round bales.


Wth? I'm so confused....


----------



## Army wife

Tessa7707 said:


> Wth? I'm so confused....


haha, I know. At first I was thinking "what is this girl on?...I wonder what it would do to my horse." bahahaha, people are so crazy. Could you imagine if that stuff was real?


----------



## Lwhisperer

Glynnis said:


> There are a few ads by the same person and they all say the same thing. Maybe I'm just being overly critical, but what does "bred to do it all" mean? Also, please stop shouting at me.
> 
> REGISTERED QUARTER HORSE-YEARLING-LIVER CHESTNUT FILLY FOR SALE
> 
> GORGEOUS REGISTERED FILLY THAT WILL BE THAT BEAUTIFUL LIVER CHESTNUT COLOUR - WELL BRED - SWEET GENTLE PERSONALITY - IS THE FIRST HORSE TO GREET YOU IN THE PASTURE. SHE SHOULD MATURE AT 15 HH AND IS BRED TO DO IT ALL. SHE WOULD MAKE A GREAT 4 H FILLY.


Holy crap... That first picture really weirded me out... Slap a star and snip on that filly and she would look EXACTLY identical to my little boy that I picked up in November... Wow. But I got him for $100. Not sure what the horse economy is like in Canada, but that little girl wouldn't go for $750 down here. Not that she's not a decent looking horse, the economy just sucks.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Not around here she wouldn't! Maybe if she was a two year old and started under saddle. Not sure what the horse market is like in AB though. 

Just for example, we bought 7 colts a few years back, 4 weanlings, 3 yearlings. They were top bred QHs and Paints. (Sire Wright On and Muddy out of Lena's Wright On out of Smart Little Lena. Dams were equally well bred), this was when the market was good, and we picked them up for $450 a weanling and $700 a yearling. That's when prices were good. In 2011 we sold one of those mares as a 6 year old, with a bay (non registered) colt at her side for $475. Prices are in the dumps.


----------



## PunksTank

Wanna talk about crappy markets - our rescue just got in a Magnificent larger welsh pony mare and her colt who's daddy was a Morgan - absolutely Gorgeous. Even at 3 months old I'd say his conformation couldn't be better, but we'll see what he grows into. Oh and mommy's a broke pony-ride lesson pony.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Hmm, I'm not too sure about the horse market here. I don't think it's great, but doing a quick perusal of the ads, I see alot between $1000-$3000 and plenty that go higher than that. Not that one could say that's a good indicator because who knows if those horses actually sell. Aside from looking at ads, I don't really know how strong the market here is.


----------



## caljane

even in a weak market you pay what you get for. Of yourse there are the occasional free and cheap horses that are very decent, always been, but a good foal from a reputable breeder will still sell for $800 to $1500. Or I can pick one up at the killer auction for $50 to $150 - at the end both will eat the same amount of hay, but will they be the same once started under saddle?


----------



## Lwhisperer

True. Maybe I was just lucky to find a nice registered AQHA with good bloodlines and conformation like him at that price. But still... If people are buying in my area right now, they're looking for a good deal, not just their money's worth. We've got the worst hay shortage I've ever seen (granted, I've only been around 23 years) and the last thing most folks want is another mouth to feed. I really hope the hay situation, and the market, picks up for the sake of the animals.


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


> Hmm, I'm not too sure about the horse market here. I don't think it's great, but doing a quick perusal of the ads, I see alot between $1000-$3000 and plenty that go higher than that. Not that one could say that's a good indicator because who knows if those horses actually sell. Aside from looking at ads, I don't really know how strong the market here is.


I've sold three horses lately - one for $4000, and two for $1500 (and one was an unbroke nine year old gelding). 
It's on a GREAT market here, but it's far from horrible.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Thanks WS. Seeing as I don't buy and sell horses, it's difficult for me to know. I didn't think it was terrible, but I think it's been better. Although I know it's definitely been worse too.


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


> Thanks WS. Seeing as I don't buy and sell horses, it's difficult for me to know. I didn't think it was terrible, but I think it's been better. Although I know it's definitely been worse too.


Yeah, it all depends. The young ones (the two I have left are my two and three year olds that aren't started) are the ones the don't have much of a market.
Older started horses are still going pretty good. 
Nothing compared to what it was five years ago, though.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

**Face palm**



*Red peruvian paso Stallion - $1500 *
    








I am selling my 4yr old stallion I am asking $1500 OBO. 

Color: Red 
Height: about 16 ½ - 17 hands
Gender: Male (Stud)

He is broken, trailer loads, lunges etc.

This is a great horse probably the best stud a person could own. He is a very quiet stud I don't have any problems with him being around mares, if you didn't know you would probably think he was a gelding. 
All he needs is someone who has time to ride him, the only reason I am getting rid of him is because I am transferring for my job and I am unable to find a place I can keep him. I hate to sale him but he needs a better home and someone who will ride him and take good care of him. 


here goes a video


----------



## Kilokitty

Oh dear lord. That poor horse. Are they really trained to walk like that?!


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I hope not the poor thing looks off balance its feet are over grown they have a pacing harness on it they have no idea what their doing and their whipping it for no reason


----------



## Tessa7707

Oh my goodness! I feel like I have seen this ad before? Look how long his feet are! Gah! Poor kid.  and somebody geld the boy!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think you are correct Tessa. I'm fairly sure we've seen this same horse in that pacer gear, before. At the time I think, I showed the correct tack for Pasos.

Lizzie


----------



## Tessa7707

That's right, I remember you posting that. I thought that looked familiar. I guess they're having trouble selling him. I wonder why? 

Here's a gem I just found on my local cl


----------



## smrobs

Glynnis said:


> There are a few ads by the same person and they all say the same thing. Maybe I'm just being overly critical, but what does "bred to do it all" mean?


Bred to do it all just means that she's got good all-around performance breeding and you could take her and do pretty much whatever you wanted with you and she could do it well.

Depending on her lines, I might give that much for her. She does look like a very nice filly that will grow up nice. Around here, even with the market in the crapper, a nice filly like that with good lines would easily bring that much or more.


----------



## Get up and go

Quarter horse 10yrold 15h trade for boat trailer or motor

Pretty horse, but it's nice to know a little about him.


----------



## EliRose

Get up and go said:


> Quarter horse 10yrold 15h trade for boat trailer or motor
> 
> Pretty horse, but it's nice to know a little about him.


Holy big belly! Pregnant, hay belly, or wormy? I THINK that's a mare . . . kinda shadowy over there


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Dusty is an 8yro AQHA Grulla Mare,awesome lines, She is green broke to ride , but still needs miles,and some work . Very sweet ,laid back , loves to be around people ,in your pocket kinda girl. First to meet you at the gate , loves to trail ride.Currently ridden in a Little S hacamore, you can use a bit , but she dosent care for it,saddles great ,not cinchy,stands to mount. No Kick,bite,rear. Loads Great ,not spooky. Knows basic level 1 ground work,Good around dogs and other horses. currently barefoot she has awesome feet , She currently belongs to a 9yro girl who is learning to ride.She needs someone with time to bring this wonderful mare to her true Potential, only selling because this is not the right match for this young lady's hearts desire ,we would consider a trade, for a Bombproof , dead broke, all around ,safe Kids horse preferably no older then 12 no younger then 8. Mare preferred, but will consider a gelding.All Reasonable offers Considered, To a good home only. Thank you for looking.call 










Another person who not only bought a green broke horse for a green broke rider but a 9 year old. Who is of course on the horse bareback with no shoes or helmet.


----------



## FaithCat

There's nothing wrong with the add, but It's beyond me why someone would choose this picture...

*Beautiful 7 yr mare - $950 *

7 yr old bay mare she is completely broke did barrels with previous owner less than six months ago. This mare is extremely quick and works of reins or leg commands. We ride her almost daily and have used her for work around the farm. Stands for farrier and was trimmed 3 weeks ago she is strong footed and never required shoes.we are letting her to bc she is to quick for our daughter and to keen for a beginner . Please call or text for more details 










Link: http://abilene.craigslist.org/grd/3584923368.html


----------



## Cweaver

HAHAHA WHY would someone choose that picture?


----------



## Kiara

Well, you now know the horse is not colicking :lol:


----------



## caljane

FaithCat said:


> There's nothing wrong with the add, but It's beyond me why someone would choose this picture...
> 
> *Beautiful 7 yr mare - $950 *
> 
> 7 yr old bay mare she is completely broke did barrels with previous owner less than six months ago. This mare is extremely quick and works of reins or leg commands. We ride her almost daily and have used her for work around the farm. Stands for farrier and was trimmed 3 weeks ago she is strong footed and never required shoes.we are letting her to bc she is to quick for our daughter and to keen for a beginner . Please call or text for more details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: Beautiful 7 yr mare


I think it is probably "in" these days:

*Bay Roan cow bred late coming yearling - $800 (wright)*











I know this filly, beautiful little yearling with a great build. Pictures couldn't be worse, and the people obviously missed worming her *sigh*


----------



## Tianimalz

The pooping sales pictures seriously made me laugh this morning :rofl:


----------



## Tessa7707

Hahahaha ha! Wow, that's awesome. Thanks for those. Lol


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

So sad...
Buy 1 get 1 FREE , or trade for Hay @ Straw . Bartering Alouded! - Moose Jaw Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Moose Jaw


----------



## Maple

GallopingGuitarist said:


> So sad...
> Buy 1 get 1 FREE , or trade for Hay @ Straw . Bartering Alouded! - Moose Jaw Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Moose Jaw


 
Am I the only one highly amused that not only did they make up a word in _alouded_, but they also completely missed that the correct spelling would be _allowed_ :lol:

I do sometimes wonder what we all did with our 12 years of education when we can not spell such basic words... obviously my spelling is fantastic at all times, and I never make any mistakes lol


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

The spelling had me amused as well.  I was just sad that these people are so obviously, hmm... lacking in horse sense?


----------



## xoxoNohea

My favorite dumb ad was for someone selling a "Courter" horse mare that could be kept on their 5 "achres". Hahaha


----------



## caljane

Just a saddle, but I got a kick out of the description of this one (this is the whole ad):

*saddle - $100 (S. of Rapid City)*

http://images.craigslist.org/3E23Ke3Mc5I35Ja5Mfd1td91837a6c8da10c7.jpg








Good condition.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Dusty is an 8yro AQHA Grulla Mare,awesome lines, She is green broke to ride , but still needs miles,and some work . Very sweet ,laid back , loves to be around people ,in your pocket kinda girl. First to meet you at the gate , loves to trail ride.Currently ridden in a Little S hacamore, you can use a bit , but she dosent care for it,saddles great ,not cinchy,stands to mount. No Kick,bite,rear. Loads Great ,not spooky. Knows basic level 1 ground work,Good around dogs and other horses. currently barefoot she has awesome feet , She currently belongs to a 9yro girl who is learning to ride.She needs someone with time to bring this wonderful mare to her true Potential, only selling because this is not the right match for this young lady's hearts desire ,we would consider a trade, for a Bombproof , dead broke, all around ,safe Kids horse preferably no older then 12 no younger then 8. Mare preferred, but will consider a gelding.All Reasonable offers Considered, To a good home only. Thank you for looking.call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person who not only bought a green broke horse for a green broke rider but a 9 year old. Who is of course on the horse bareback with no shoes or helmet.


_Posted via Mobile Device_

No way is the girl on that horses back 9.......


----------



## HollyLolly

Well, I needed a good laugh, and the poop pictures had me howling! Why would you post that!? Even if you clicked on the wrong pic by accident, why would even have kept the pic!?

As for spelling, there are times when I'm not the greatest, but really, if you're typing up an ad, you'd either know it's how you spell it OR get someone to check it (or just google if you're unsure!) Well, I found this ad today
Preloved | 14hh connamara for sale in Ripley, Derbyshire

I know some people are dyslexic, but if you know you can't spell, you at least want people reading the ad to be able to understand it!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

HollyLolly said:


> Well, I needed a good laugh, and the poop pictures had me howling! Why would you post that!? Even if you clicked on the wrong pic by accident, why would even have kept the pic!?
> 
> As for spelling, there are times when I'm not the greatest, but really, if you're typing up an ad, you'd either know it's how you spell it OR get someone to check it (or just google if you're unsure!) Well, I found this ad today
> Preloved | 14hh connamara for sale in Ripley, Derbyshire
> 
> I know some people are dyslexic, but if you know you can't spell, you at least want people reading the ad to be able to understand it!


That ad looks like someone typed it on their smartphone without the text predictor on and didn't bother to read it before putting it up. If you look at it, a lot of the words are one or two letters off that are close to the correct letter(s) on a QWERTY keyboard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyLolly

Yeah, good point! Even so, you'd think they'd check it! If an ad is typed that poorly, it completely puts me off!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

HollyLolly said:


> Yeah, good point! Even so, you'd think they'd check it! If an ad is typed that poorly, it completely puts me off!


Oh, I agree. Just saying that it may not be bad spelling on the poster's part, just big fingers and lack of caring. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Dusty is an 8yro AQHA Grulla Mare,awesome lines, She is green broke to ride , but still needs miles,and some work . Very sweet ,laid back , loves to be around people ,in your pocket kinda girl. First to meet you at the gate , loves to trail ride.Currently ridden in a Little S hacamore, you can use a bit , but she dosent care for it,saddles great ,not cinchy,stands to mount. No Kick,bite,rear. Loads Great ,not spooky. Knows basic level 1 ground work,Good around dogs and other horses. currently barefoot she has awesome feet , She currently belongs to a 9yro girl who is learning to ride.She needs someone with time to bring this wonderful mare to her true Potential, only selling because this is not the right match for this young lady's hearts desire ,we would consider a trade, for a Bombproof , dead broke, all around ,safe Kids horse preferably no older then 12 no younger then 8. Mare preferred, but will consider a gelding.All Reasonable offers Considered, To a good home only. Thank you for looking.call
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another person who not only bought a green broke horse for a green broke rider but a 9 year old. Who is of course on the horse bareback with no shoes or helmet.


I have seen this horse in person, poor thing. There is a girl about 9 who rides her. The whole time she was yanking on this horses mouth with a big curb and yelling at him "Dusty NO! Dusty!" She has NO patience whatsoever, and the mom seems to be a horse person and has another paint who is young and green. I think with a bit of instruction the two could get along, but she'd need to learn some patience and gentle hands. gah. that poor horse though.


----------



## Regula

They got to be kidding, right? Although the guy has a bunch of other ads up for motorcycle stuff that doesn't seem to be a joke...

warmblood - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

*warmblood*









Date Listed 25-Jan-13 Price Please contact Address Millarville, AB T0L 1K0, Canada 
View map Offered By Owner 





12 year old warm blood cross, dopple grey. Good horse for some one up to a good challenge.Easy to handle when he's not trying to push you around. Awesome smooth ride when he's not bucking or rearing. Florian 403 931-2247 



Sounds awesome, sign me up.


----------



## Luce73

On the Buenos Aires (Argentina) part of Craigslist, there is exactly 1 horse for sale. The ad (in English!! Whut? ) sounds too good to be true: 

"Champion Jumper and dressage pony

This guy is for sale, he is very captivating with his movements on the flat. He is excellent with trail riding, he's an amazing jumper easily clearing 3'6, and jumping 4'0 Ft from standstill. Shown and placed in eventing. Hes an very reliable school master/competitor. He is a star at eventing, and dressage shows/classes! He has also competed in first level dressage- and won first place, with no problem on doing higher classes. He is a Arabian/Welsh Cross."

Not to mention the picture that came with it. I'm no expert, but there is NO WAY that is an Arab/Welsh cross PONY


----------



## FaydesMom

Luce73 said:


> On the Buenos Aires (Argentina) part of Craigslist, there is exactly 1 horse for sale. The ad (in English!! Whut? ) sounds too good to be true:
> 
> "Champion Jumper and dressage pony
> 
> This guy is for sale, he is very captivating with his movements on the flat. He is excellent with trail riding, he's an amazing jumper easily clearing 3'6, and jumping 4'0 Ft from standstill. Shown and placed in eventing. Hes an very reliable school master/competitor. He is a star at eventing, and dressage shows/classes! He has also competed in first level dressage- and won first place, with no problem on doing higher classes. He is a Arabian/Welsh Cross."
> 
> Not to mention the picture that came with it. I'm no expert, but there is NO WAY that is an Arab/Welsh cross PONY


Well, his rider kind of looks like an oompa loompa, and since they are only about 4 feet tall, he may (cough) be a pony. :shock:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Endiku

*14 Month old paint filly - $400 (Sugar Land)*










Flashy paint filly for sale. She leads, loads, bathes, clips, stands tied, stands for farrier and vet. She has been started under saddle and has been ridden around the barn by a experienced youth a few times and does very well. She is spunky and very playful with such a great personality. She loves attention and being petted and groomed. Please call Vernon for more information 281-352-2456 leave a message if no answer.
Package deal can be made with this mare: http://houston.craigslist.org/grd/3519036875.html

Location: Sugar Land
 
This filly is ADORABLE. But riding a 14 month old?! She's barely a year old! I have a filly a little older than her and theres NO way I'd ever try to ride her. Not even put a saddle on her at that age. And what is up with that halter?


*32 year old bay mare (Sugar Land)*










32 year old retired roping horse free to good home. She was out on some land to live out the rest of her life peacefully but she lost her home and had to be moved to a boarding facility and is not doing well here. She has lost alot of weight and hates being stalled up. She deserves a comfy grassy pasture to live out the rest of her days on. She is mostly blind but she finds her way around just fine. When she has her wight back she could be used to pony kids around on, she is really sweet to people but not so good with other horses now. If you would like to give her a home please call Mike @ 713-539-3729

Poor old gal :/ sounds like they should have just put her down. No one but the killer will want a 32 year old blind, malnourished horse.

*riding lessons available - $30 (Crosby )*



Howdy, name is Ariel, I am now offering riding lessons for children and adults who want to learn how to ride and learn about horses. I give basic riding lessons, barrel lessons, and pole bending. Please give me a call at 281-917-6101 if you have any questions and to schedule your lesson. You can also find me on facebook at Lauren 


Well that makes me want lessons...no helmets, hackamoors, and a scrawny black/brown horse.

* 
*


----------



## apachiedragon

Is the kid in the third tiny picture tied on? (The one with the dark horse) Or am I just seeing things. Looks like a black strap going across her hips attached to the horn. That is just downright scary if it is.


----------



## Lis

Thunders Great Warrior is a spotted draft/ percheron stallion that has manners! He has large nostrils and bold eyes! he is not pushy, bossy etc. Waarrior is TRICKED TRAINED! he bows and shakes andd learniong to do the spanish walk and doing wounderful!! he will learn to rear and laydown adventualy! this stallion looks like a horse out of a magizing with his coloring and markings! he is GREY, SILVER,BLACK AND WHITE, and his marking are redicously odd you will NEVER see a horse with these markings! he also has a LONG WAVY mane andd tail and forelock his tail goes to his fetlocks and id blonde,silver,and grey and his mane is white silver and grey and his goreliock is frey and silver! he is a one of a kind stud AND IS REGISTERED!!!!! Warrrior has been sadddled and i have sat on him bareback and with a sadddle and bridle he has been harnesses and hooked to a lightweight cart and pulled it like hes done it ffor years! when hes old enough he will be gpulling a cinderella pumkin carriage and will do reining and cross country eventing! SOUND,QUIET, STRAIGHT LEGS AND NICE HEADSET ON HIM! he may only be a year but I HAVE A WAITING LIST FOR NEXT YEARS BREEDING!!!!!!! he is 15.0 hands almost 15.1 and is expected to average out to 17.2-18.0+ he will be a BIG boy and is already huge WEIGHING IN AT AROUND 1150+ POUNDS.

Thunders Great Warrior - Stud Card. Stallions Online. Stallions at stud.

I think it speaks for itself.


----------



## Tryst

Here's a new one from Denver CL. He is registered, but they are selling as grade?? And what a lovely stallion quality horse he is. -->
2011 QH Perlino Stallion

2011 Perlino Stallion. AQHA Registered, selling as grade. Romeo is a great horse with a wonderful disposition. He currently stands 15-1 and has Two Eyed Jack and Poco Bueno bloodlines, although papers are not currently available, but new brand inspection will be provided. He is halter broke, and lunges well. No vices to speak of, and is very calm around mares. We hate to see him go, but need the room at our boarding facility due to high demand.

$500 Firm, Cash


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tryst said:


> Here's a new one from Denver CL. He is registered, but they are selling as grade?? And what a lovely stallion quality horse he is. -->
> 2011 QH Perlino Stallion
> 
> 2011 Perlino Stallion. AQHA Registered, selling as grade. Romeo is a great horse with a wonderful disposition. He currently stands 15-1 and has Two Eyed Jack and Poco Bueno bloodlines, although papers are not currently available, but new brand inspection will be provided. He is halter broke, and lunges well. No vices to speak of, and is very calm around mares. We hate to see him go, but need the room at our boarding facility due to high demand.
> 
> $500 Firm, Cash


The "selling as grade" means they're selling him without his papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst

I know that, but if they are selling him as a stallion, I don't understand why they would sell him without his papers. He would have more value with his papers obviously.


----------



## caljane

Tryst said:


> I know that, but if they are selling him as a stallion, I don't understand why they would sell him without his papers. He would have more value with his papers obviously.


Most likely it is one of these deals where they got the horse and were told that he is registered, but never got the papers (and he probably is not registered). It is amazing how many horses are sold as "can be registered" but people do not realize that it needs a bit more than the name of a sire and a dam to register a horse with AQHA or APHA. 
Also they do not advertise him for breeding, him still being a stud could be wishful thinking or lack of money to pay the vet to geld him. I had quite a few 2 year old stallions (needless to say that they were eventually gelded).


----------



## averyhmko

*Lol*

Lol I think they mean quarter horse haha


----------



## Maple

Cremello Pony Stallion For Sale for sale in Meath : €250 - DoneDeal.ie

6 year old Cremello Connemara x Arab Stallion, approx. 13.2hh for sale. This stallion was *only lightly handled as a yearling* and has been running with mares for the last 3 years due to lack of time, so will need to be rehandled. Crossing Cremello's with chestnut and bay mares will guarantee either palomino or dun foals. His foals are showing good conformation, nice markings and good looks. There is no paperwork for this pony but mother can be seen, connemara type, sire was a palomino 3/4 bred arab. Open to offers. 

*sigh* Why would you have a 6yo stallion, unhandled for several years due to lack of time runnin with mares??? Do they not realise that he will cover said mares, produce foals, and those foals will need to be handled?? He isn't even a Connie/Arab cross - it states that the dam is a connie TYPE.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Maple said:


> Cremello Pony Stallion For Sale for sale in Meath : €250 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> 6 year old Cremello Connemara x Arab Stallion, approx. 13.2hh for sale. This stallion was *only lightly handled as a yearling* and has been running with mares for the last 3 years due to lack of time, so will need to be rehandled. Crossing Cremello's with chestnut and bay mares will guarantee either palomino or dun foals. His foals are showing good conformation, nice markings and good looks. There is no paperwork for this pony but mother can be seen, connemara type, sire was a palomino 3/4 bred arab. Open to offers.
> 
> *sigh* Why would you have a 6yo stallion, unhandled for several years due to lack of time runnin with mares??? Do they not realise that he will cover said mares, produce foals, and those foals will need to be handled?? He isn't even a Connie/Arab cross - it states that the dam is a connie TYPE.


Couple other things...

Crossed to chestnuts and bays, he'll produce palominos and BUCKSKINS, not duns. The dun gene is different than the cream gene, which as a cremello, he carries two copies of the cream gene.

Also, he's been running with mares for three years and has yet to produce any foals off those mares? Either they're lying or he's shooting blanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Lis said:


> Thunders Great Warrior is a spotted draft/ percheron stallion that has manners! He has large nostrils and bold eyes! he is not pushy, bossy etc. Waarrior is TRICKED TRAINED! he bows and shakes andd learniong to do the spanish walk and doing wounderful!! he will learn to rear and laydown adventualy! this stallion looks like a horse out of a magizing with his coloring and markings! he is GREY, SILVER,BLACK AND WHITE, and his marking are redicously odd you will NEVER see a horse with these markings! he also has a LONG WAVY mane andd tail and forelock his tail goes to his fetlocks and id blonde,silver,and grey and his mane is white silver and grey and his goreliock is frey and silver! he is a one of a kind stud AND IS REGISTERED!!!!! Warrrior has been sadddled and i have sat on him bareback and with a sadddle and bridle he has been harnesses and hooked to a lightweight cart and pulled it like hes done it ffor years! when hes old enough he will be gpulling a cinderella pumkin carriage and will do reining and cross country eventing! SOUND,QUIET, STRAIGHT LEGS AND NICE HEADSET ON HIM! he may only be a year but I HAVE A WAITING LIST FOR NEXT YEARS BREEDING!!!!!!! he is 15.0 hands almost 15.1 and is expected to average out to 17.2-18.0+ he will be a BIG boy and is already huge WEIGHING IN AT AROUND 1150+ POUNDS.
> 
> Thunders Great Warrior - Stud Card. Stallions Online. Stallions at stud.
> 
> I think it speaks for itself.


Oh, my God!!!!!!!!!
And, just in case anyone missed them....!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!
No, really!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The "selling as grade" means they're selling him without his papers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gah, that drives me nuts. 

On a different note, I emailed about a coming two year old chestnut filly - turns out th owner just found said filly was a colt, and was I still interested? Uhh...No... :shocked:


----------



## EliRose

Ugh! All of these stallion ads are atrocious!

I'm especially concerned with the "georogus trick trained draft". UGH!


----------



## EliRose

WSArabians said:


> Gah, that drives me nuts.
> 
> On a different note, I emailed about a coming two year old chestnut filly - turns out th owner just found said filly was a colt, and was I still interested? Uhh...No... :shocked:


How do you not know the gender of your own horse? :shock:

I emailed a woman in the summer who had a nice ad up but no pictures. So she sent me the pictures . . . the "horse" was a mule. Nope, not an ugly horse, a monster eared mule . . . who was also probably 15 hands, not the 16.2 she told me he was.


----------



## hisangelonly

well gee she is 9 months old. and a thoroughbred. she must be used for racing ASAP.
---------------------------
*Beautiful Thoroughbred Mare *ready for racing* - $2500 (Seagoville)*










Beautiful Thoroughbred Mare *ready for racing* 
9 month old


----------



## hisangelonly

for $20,000, I would like some more info on him...and maybe a list of achievements that makes him worth 20 grand...
-------------------------
*THOROUGHBRED JUMPING HORSE - $20000 (McALLEN)*










DIEGO IS A 8 YEAR OLD THOROUGHBRED JUMPING HORSE OF VERY GOOD CHARACTER. HEIGHT 1.80 METERS, 17 1/2 HANDS. PRICE 20,000 NEGOTIABLE.


----------



## hisangelonly

eeeek! poor baby! Well this is why you choose your trainer carefully by watching them train! 
------------------
*Horse Training Alert (Azle/Springtown/Weatherford)*










HORSE OWNERS BEWARE!

Anyone looking for horse trainers in areas of Weatherford, Azle or Springtown be advised, do NOT use Justin Magee (aka "Cowboy"). 

This man does NOT know what he's doing as the above photos show. This horse was flipped completely over on a paved road as he was at a full dead run crossing the pavement as he dug his spurs into the horse's sides, then yanking the reigns completely above his head. Not only is this man a danger to you and your horse but will blame the horse owner in the end for his own incompetence. 

Please be cautious when choosing any trainer and don't believe the egotistical hype with big talking, know-it-all's telling you what you want to hear in efforts to let them gain access to your horse.


----------



## smrobs

^^Jesus. I've dealt with some seriously troublesome horses. I've never had to resort to bloodying them with a spur to get _anything_ done.


----------



## hisangelonly

I dont think this guy had to do any of it. o_o


----------



## WSArabians

EliRose said:


> How do you not know the gender of your own horse? :shock:
> 
> I emailed a woman in the summer who had a nice ad up but no pictures. So she sent me the pictures . . . the "horse" was a mule. Nope, not an ugly horse, a monster eared mule . . . who was also probably 15 hands, not the 16.2 she told me he was.


Good question...LOL
It's too bad, because s/he was what I was looking for, had the gender been correct. 
I mean, I can see not being able to sex a rabbit but... a horse? :?


----------



## WSArabians

smrobs said:


> ^^Jesus. I've dealt with some seriously troublesome horses. I've never had to resort to bloodying them with a spur to get _anything_ done.


THIS...This is why I usually always do my own training. I have a trainer lined up for my stallions because of my leg/hip this summer, but I've seen what she's done and how she does it. Plus, she's only 40 minutes from my house.

This guy is **** lucky that wasn't my horse because I'd have posted photos of him looking just like that poor horse with a warning to "cowboys".


----------



## OhBoy

Not a dumb ad, but good lord is she downhill, even if she is only three! Good thing they're training her western, the horn's about the only thing keeping you from sliding off :lol:

Flashy 2010 Red Dun Mare | Red Female Quarter Horse in Smock PA | 3295039650 | Horses on Oodle Marketplace


----------



## cowgirl4753

holy crap batman!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

Ok Whats wrong with that ad? Well first off why would you give away a free grand champion dun mare? Something about that sounds fishy to me. And if you look at the picture, that is not of a 3 year old horse but in my opinion it was taken when she was a long yearling.


----------



## cowgirl928

shes gotta be standing on an incline. there is no way she is that downhill!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Not a dumb ad, but good lord is she downhill, even if she is only three! Good thing they're training her western, the horn's about the only thing keeping you from sliding off :lol:

Flashy 2010 Red Dun Mare | Red Female Quarter Horse in Smock PA | 3295039650 | Horses on Oodle Marketplace









 

I'm tending to think, this girl isn't as downhill as she appears, since she is standing on a pretty good slope. Maybe standing four-square on level ground, she wouldn't be as bum high as she appears, for her age.

Lizzie


----------



## Endiku

Still fishy that she's free though o.o thats actually a really nice filly for a halter type. Her legs are fairly clean and she has a better shoulder than I'm used to seeing in a halter horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowgirl928 said:


> shes gotta be standing on an incline. there is no way she is that downhill!


She is slightly at an angle to the camera. However, my gelding's half-sister was very close to this downhill as a 2 and 3yo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I agree. She really is pretty nice. There again, there are lots of very nice horse about these days, for free. My granddaughter, lost her lovely older Arabian late last year and was just given a lovely, older gymkhana horse, whom she had been riding for a while. Certainly far from breeding quality, but a superbly trained, palomino Paint mare. A gift from her very kind trainer.

Lizzie


----------



## Critter sitter

if someone inquires about her let us know


----------



## peppersgirl

the way that they mention that they will not take any trades leads me to think she is not free...I think the flubbed on the ad. Imean I wouldnt offer up a trade on a horse that is free.. And I agree, I think she is standing on an incline.


----------



## EliRose

peppersgirl said:


> the way that they mention that they will not take any trades leads me to think she is not free...I think the flubbed on the ad. Imean I wouldnt offer up a trade on a horse that is free.. And I agree, I think she is standing on an incline.


I also thought that, I've seen plenty of horses listed for "free" that were actually for private treaty.


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> Not a dumb ad, but good lord is she downhill, even if she is only three! Good thing they're training her western, the horn's about the only thing keeping you from sliding off :lol:
> 
> Flashy 2010 Red Dun Mare | Red Female Quarter Horse in Smock PA | 3295039650 | Horses on Oodle Marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think, this girl isn't as downhill as she appears, since she is standing on a pretty good slope. Maybe standing four-square on level ground, she wouldn't be as bum high as she appears, for her age.
> 
> Lizzie


Nope she IS that downhill.
Same owner, different horse, same background:

Elegant Amber Champagne 2004 Appendix AQHA/ICHR Mare Bred for sale in Fayette, Pennsylvania :: HorseClicks


----------



## cowgirl928

holy crap! besides that she's pretty cute lookin


----------



## EliRose

I drew a line across the bottom of the picture, it looks like she is definitely standing unevenly. And while that second mare is certainly at the same place, it looks like she is standing in a different spot, closer to the bench.


----------



## WSArabians

Maybe it's just me but your line doesn't look very straight. LOL
I'ts probably a combination of both, but that definitely isn't all ground.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

EliRose said:


> I drew a line across the bottom of the picture, it looks like she is definitely standing unevenly. And while that second mare is certainly at the same place, it looks like she is standing in a different spot, closer to the bench.


I think she's more standing at an angle to the camera than on an incline. Either way, not a flattering or accurate picture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

It appears to me, that the second horse is older and the first would be expected to possibly be higher in the rear, even if standing on level ground. Both are lovely though. I've seen a heck of a lot worse.

Lizzie


----------



## EliRose

WSArabians said:


> Maybe it's just me but your line doesn't look very straight. LOL
> I'ts probably a combination of both, but that definitely isn't all ground.


I don't think it is you lol . I tried to show what I was seeing . . . Didn't work out to great!

Even if she is butt high, I think she's adorable. I used to ride a four year old who actually WAS that downhill, and he was a fun challenge .


----------



## Tessa7707

FeatheredFeet said:


> Not a dumb ad, but good lord is she downhill, even if she is only three! Good thing they're training her western, the horn's about the only thing keeping you from sliding off :lol:
> 
> Flashy 2010 Red Dun Mare | Red Female Quarter Horse in Smock PA | 3295039650 | Horses on Oodle Marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tending to think, this girl isn't as downhill as she appears, since she is standing on a pretty good slope. Maybe standing four-square on level ground, she wouldn't be as bum high as she appears, for her age.
> 
> Lizzie


I showed this picture to my non-horsey husband and asked "what is wrong with this horse?" He said "it looks like 2 wheel drive f-250, it'll probably level out when you put some weight on it." That is why we're perfect for each other. Lol.


----------



## DimSum

Tessa7707 said:


> I showed this picture to my non-horsey husband and asked "what is wrong with this horse?" He said "it looks like 2 wheel drive f-250, it'll probably level out when you put some weight on it." That is why we're perfect for each other. Lol.


----------



## WSArabians

Tessa7707 said:


> I showed this picture to my non-horsey husband and asked "what is wrong with this horse?" He said "it looks like 2 wheel drive f-250, it'll probably level out when you put some weight on it." That is why we're perfect for each other. Lol.


LOL!
That's awesome!


----------



## loveisabug

wanted stallion and others

*wanted stallion and others (pahrump)*

"wanted stallion to ride we are accepting 1 stallion up two 2 mares or geldings we are looking to add to or home stallion under 2 mares and geldings up to 18 this is a very loving home with lots of space if u can not afford to keep or just looking for a new home for your horse give us a call"


----------



## Breezy2011

A few days ago someone posted on Saskatchewan.kijiji.ca about a Unicorn for sale!

The ad gave a breif history about the unicorn and said that he was the original owner of this so called unicorn 'bubbles' but was selling her.

He had a picture of a white horse running, with a horn... This was the picture he used...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Me wants it!!!!


----------



## waresbear

Breezy2011 said:


> A few days ago someone posted on Saskatchewan.kijiji.ca about a Unicorn for sale!
> 
> The ad gave a breif history about the unicorn and said that he was the original owner of this so called unicorn 'bubbles' but was selling her.
> 
> He had a picture of a white horse running, with a horn... This was the picture he used...


 How much for the unicorn?


----------



## Breezy2011

I don't know, it was a please contact ad, didn't say a price... the ad was taken down the next day, so I am thinking it was sold... Lol


----------



## apachiedragon

You know, this REALLY doesn't look like an 11hh pony to me....PONY SALE OR TRADE


----------



## caljane

apachiedragon said:


> You know, this REALLY doesn't look like an 11hh pony to me....PONY SALE OR TRADE


the saddle sure does ...


----------



## NBEventer

apachiedragon said:


> You know, this REALLY doesn't look like an 11hh pony to me....PONY SALE OR TRADE



That looks an awful lot like a yearling...


----------



## hisangelonly

so you want to breed to a friesian but dont want to pay very much...good luck. and you dont care about breed as long as it is black O.O
------------------------------------------
*Looking for a large black stallion at stud (Rhome)*

looking for a black stallion to breed my 2 mares to. I am wanting a Friesian or other large size horse just as long as its black (qh, shire, Friesian, thoroughbred, warmblood, Percheron, Clydesdale.) no mustangs, no saddlebred, no walkers. Papers not an issues. No narrow stallions. No crazy stallions. I will not pay a large breeding fee. I'm looking to breed march 1st. 

Location: Rhome


----------



## hisangelonly

3 years old and already heeling and heading?? Kind of hard work for a 3 year old isnt it?
--------------------------
*3 YO Head/Heel Horse - $3500 (Hillsboro)*










This is a nice little horse that you can head or heel on. He's about 14 hands and will get bigger, gentle for a kid to ride, no buck, been hauled to jackpots, ready for someone to finish him this summer, he is not papered, I raised him myself. More info or videos call 
NO SCAMMERS


----------



## Tianimalz

apachiedragon said:


> You know, this REALLY doesn't look like an 11hh pony to me....PONY SALE OR TRADE


Correct me if I am wrong, but is that bit upside down? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> 3 years old and already heeling and heading?? Kind of hard work for a 3 year old isnt it?
> --------------------------
> *3 YO Head/Heel Horse - $3500 (Hillsboro)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a nice little horse that you can head or heel on. He's about 14 hands and will get bigger, gentle for a kid to ride, no buck, been hauled to jackpots, ready for someone to finish him this summer, he is not papered, I raised him myself. More info or videos call
> NO SCAMMERS


That poor baby! He's got horrible sickle hocks, is standing REALLY far under himself in back, and just looks overall miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

thats a funny looking linebacked dun
------------------------
RANCH HORSE DELUXE~~HONEST HARD WORKER~~DUN GELDING~~ - $1500 (FORNEY)
Mighty is a gorgeous 12 year old line back dun 15.0 hand tall gelding. Mighty is the epitome of an easy keeper and hard worker!!! This guy cinches right up with ease and from the moment you sit down Mighty is ready for a job. He has the sweetest short lope that is super smooth. He has beautiful head carriage and movement. Mighty is not an in your pocket type of horse, he is not for the kiddo's to climb around on, he is for someone that has a job that they need done on horse back. Mighty has no hump, buck, or bolt. He is a SOLID RANCH GELDING! Mighty has had a job his entire life, his home state of Wyoming is known for open lands and lots of cattle! He enjoys pasture chores, dragging cattle, and all phases of ranch work. Mighty has been backed in the box but is better suited for ranch work then competition. He has no soundness issues, does not require shoeing, no stalling him up, turn him out in the pasture and that is where he is the happiest. He weathers all types of weather well! If your looking for an honest hard worker that is not a slacker Mighty is for you! **HE IS UTD ON COGGINS TEST AND FARRIER WORK** 1500.00 Firm*Breed:* Quarter Horse
*Gender*: Gelding
*Birth Date*: Jan 1, 2001


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> That poor baby! He's got horrible sickle hocks, is standing REALLY far under himself in back, and just looks overall miserable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just noticed this but what is that white line on his back leg? is that a scar?


----------



## hisangelonly

theres no way that is a 5 year old!
--------------------------------
yr old filly - $400 (Greenville)





























http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/3600901569.html#http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/3600901569.html#



Powered by Leaflet — Terms















5 yr old filly not broke, has had some gound work experience. Approx 15 hands. $400.00 OBO 

Location: Greenville


----------



## hisangelonly

eeeeeeek didnt mean to put the map on there! lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> I just noticed this but what is that white line on his back leg? is that a scar?


Looks like it. :-( Can't tell if it's from a whip or getting caught in a fence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Looks like there's more than one on that leg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

think that saddle is up far enough? gee.
-------------------------------------
*Gorgeous Bay Gelding - Jumps/Trails - $2500 (Liberty Hill)*










Rummy is a 14.3HH registered Missouri Foxtrotter who will be 3 years old this year. He is a very sweet, in your pocket gelding who is extremely mellow and laid back! He is one of the calmest horses I have seen at this age. Very little phases him. He is broke to ride both english and western. He has been ridden on trails and is currently being jumped some. He jumps up to 2'6" with a rider and has free-jumped up to 3'6" (pictured below) in the round pen. He leads, loads, ties, is good for the farrier, and has been hauled to some different arenas with no problems. Both his sire and dam can be seen on site. His dam has 2 World Championship titles and has successfully competed in 4' jumper classes!! His sire has 4 World Championship titles and was recently featured on KVUE Austin news -- see the article and video here: http://www.kvue.com/news/World-Championship-FOxt-188126881.html. (The rider jumping Rummy in the pictures is 5'8"). Rummy is a great prospect and would excel in almost any discipline because of his athleticism and calm disposition.


----------



## csimkunas6

hisangelonly said:


> think that saddle is up far enough? gee.
> -------------------------------------
> *Gorgeous Bay Gelding - Jumps/Trails - $2500 (Liberty Hill)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rummy is a 14.3HH registered Missouri Foxtrotter who will be 3 years old this year. He is a very sweet, in your pocket gelding who is extremely mellow and laid back! He is one of the calmest horses I have seen at this age. Very little phases him. He is broke to ride both english and western. He has been ridden on trails and is currently being jumped some. He jumps up to 2'6" with a rider and has free-jumped up to 3'6" (pictured below) in the round pen. He leads, loads, ties, is good for the farrier, and has been hauled to some different arenas with no problems. Both his sire and dam can be seen on site. His dam has 2 World Championship titles and has successfully competed in 4' jumper classes!! His sire has 4 World Championship titles and was recently featured on KVUE Austin news -- see the article and video here: http://www.kvue.com/news/World-Championship-FOxt-188126881.html. (The rider jumping Rummy in the pictures is 5'8"). Rummy is a great prospect and would excel in almost any discipline because of his athleticism and calm disposition.


Not to mention, hes only 3, and thy're already jumping him? Hmmm


----------



## hisangelonly

yep. and since he is being jumped that high now, I imagine they started jumping him alot younger.


----------



## Army wife

hisangelonly said:


> I just noticed this but what is that white line on his back leg? is that a scar?


I'll bet it's from roping.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> think that saddle is up far enough? gee.
> -------------------------------------
> *Gorgeous Bay Gelding - Jumps/Trails - $2500 (Liberty Hill)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rummy is a 14.3HH registered Missouri Foxtrotter who will be 3 years old this year. He is a very sweet, in your pocket gelding who is extremely mellow and laid back! He is one of the calmest horses I have seen at this age. Very little phases him. He is broke to ride both english and western. He has been ridden on trails and is currently being jumped some. He jumps up to 2'6" with a rider and has free-jumped up to 3'6" (pictured below) in the round pen. He leads, loads, ties, is good for the farrier, and has been hauled to some different arenas with no problems. Both his sire and dam can be seen on site. His dam has 2 World Championship titles and has successfully competed in 4' jumper classes!! His sire has 4 World Championship titles and was recently featured on KVUE Austin news -- see the article and video here: http://www.kvue.com/news/World-Championship-FOxt-188126881.html. (The rider jumping Rummy in the pictures is 5'8"). Rummy is a great prospect and would excel in almost any discipline because of his athleticism and calm disposition.


Never mind the saddle...he's THREE and already jumping 2'6"?!?!?! They are ruining him!! My old gelding's owners did the same thing with him and now as a 10yo, he can do nothing but light trails *maybe* once a week with a light rider. His right hock is completely fused and his left one is 80% there. Gah!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

hisangelonly said:


> I just noticed this but what is that white line on his back leg? is that a scar?





DraftyAiresMum said:


> Looks like it. :-( Can't tell if it's from a whip or getting caught in a fence.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, it's a scar, but not from a fence or a whip. That looks like a pretty typical rope burn scar to me.

Dobe has one around his left hock from where he got tangled in the nylon when he was a youngster. It's hard to see because of his coloring, but it's at an angle about like this, / just above the hock joint.


----------



## caljane

hisangelonly said:


> think that saddle is up far enough? gee.
> -------------------------------------
> *Gorgeous Bay Gelding - Jumps/Trails - $2500 (Liberty Hill)*
> 
> 
> 
> Rummy is a 14.3HH registered Missouri Foxtrotter who will be 3 years old this year. He is a very sweet, in your pocket gelding who is extremely mellow and laid back! He is one of the calmest horses I have seen at this age. Very little phases him. He is broke to ride both english and western. He has been ridden on trails and is currently being jumped some. He jumps up to 2'6" with a rider and has free-jumped up to 3'6" (pictured below) in the round pen. He leads, loads, ties, is good for the farrier, and has been hauled to some different arenas with no problems. Both his sire and dam can be seen on site. His dam has 2 World Championship titles and has successfully competed in 4' jumper classes!! His sire has 4 World Championship titles and was recently featured on KVUE Austin news -- see the article and video here: http://www.kvue.com/news/World-Championship-FOxt-188126881.html. (The rider jumping Rummy in the pictures is 5'8"). Rummy is a great prospect and would excel in almost any discipline because of his athleticism and calm disposition.


Holy cow - that's a lot to throw at on a "coming 3" - don't these people have brains?


----------



## Tessa7707

"6 yr old freisian cross. Registered. Paid $3800 for him a year ago. Bought him for potential dressage horse, he could be dressage, jumper, trail, other if you so desire. He does need more training and time than i can currently give him. I just want him to go to a good home. 

He is medically sound, no issues, shoes on and replaced every 6 weeks. He is 16.2 hands, gelding, was *crossed with a palomino*. He trailers fine, has been kept in a stable last year and pasture prior so he could do either. "

A palomino what?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tessa7707 said:


> "6 yr old freisian cross. Registered. Paid $3800 for him a year ago. Bought him for potential dressage horse, he could be dressage, jumper, trail, other if you so desire. He does need more training and time than i can currently give him. I just want him to go to a good home.
> 
> He is medically sound, no issues, shoes on and replaced every 6 weeks. He is 16.2 hands, gelding, was *crossed with a palomino*. He trailers fine, has been kept in a stable last year and pasture prior so he could do either. "
> 
> A palomino what?


Sadly, a lot of people think palomino (and buckskin...and dun) are breeds, not just colors. I see it a lot in my area. I'd be willing to bet, even without seeing a picture, that he was crossed with a QH, as that's a fairly "popular" friesian cross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Yep, you're probably right on the QH part of the cross, here's the pic


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious

LOL some of these are hilarious.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^^*drool* He's gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ^^^*drool* He's gorgeous!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha, I was thinking the same thing! ****


----------



## Maple

I HAVE THIS PONY GIVING AWAY FOR FREE RUNNING OUT OF GRASS FAST a shetland type pony which i bought to eat down the grass job now done he is 3 yr old a real pet will walk on lead very easy to handle not broken but is so quite will be easy to break. I NO CHARGE NO HEALTH PROBS 

Shetland type pony 3 yr old for sale in Tipperary - DoneDeal.ie

?? Ever hear of a lawnmower??


----------



## PurplePopcornDelicious

Lawn mower...?
You mean those horses I keep on my parents lawn so they don't have to mow? :rofl:


----------



## EliRose

. . .

Rly nao. Rly.

. . .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016

PurplePopcornDelicious said:


> Lawn mower...?
> You mean those horses I keep on my parents lawn so they don't have to mow? :rofl:


I'd go with a goat for that type of job, personally. ;-)


----------



## hisangelonly

a horse only 3 hands tall! 
--------------------
*Appaloosas Horse for sale - $350 (Cedar Creek)*










I have a 3 year old Appaloosas Horse(Junior) for sale. 3 hands tall, for healthy and kids friendly


----------



## hisangelonly

whoa wait. they are not only keeping this mare and stallion in the same pasture...the mare and stallion are brother and sister O_O
--------------------------------------------
*Two Arabians - $400 (Manor)*










I know this is going to be a tough sell in this economy....But i have 2 Arabians one Stallion and Mare ...I/we(my brother and I) have owned them for the past 5 years and truth be told never rode them. They where at one point rideable , I guess with a slight reminder course you would be able to ride them. They will need to be trimmed and shoed. We where also informed upon our purchase, that they where brothers and sisters... ASKING 400 PER HORSE or best offer .....call /text/ email ....Paul 

UPDATE !!! I really need to get rid of these Horses they are breaking down my fence ...Make me a reasonable offer ... i might accept...


----------



## hisangelonly

think they have his head cranked back far enough?
---------------------------------------
*gentle 7yr old gelding - $2000 (austin)*










dont want to sell but im in need, i have this great gelding very gentle for sell, no bad habits at all, none , i use him to lead my race horses he is excellent call me at 2 also have a horse trailer for sell


----------



## cowgirl928

holy ouch that poor horse! I have neck and back pain just looking at that..


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

hisangelonly said:


> think they have his head cranked back far enough?
> ---------------------------------------
> *gentle 7yr old gelding - $2000 (austin)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to sell but im in need, i have this great gelding very gentle for sell, no bad habits at all, none , i use him to lead my race horses he is excellent call me at 2 also have a horse trailer for sell


poor horse if I where that horse I would lift my head up so the reigns would come undone from the saddle horn then pull away from that owner and gallop off....:-|....... but thats just me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

nikyplushbreyer said:


> poor horse if I where that horse I would lift my head up so the reigns would come undone from the saddle horn then pull away from that owner and gallop off....:-|....... but thats just me


The horse probably doesn't realize how it's restrained, just that it is and tucking its head in is the only way it knows to escape the pressure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The horse probably doesn't realize how it's restrained, just that it is and tucking its head in is the only way it knows to escape the pressure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


good point


----------



## BellaMFT

2012 Bay Yearling Filly - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Deweyville - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com
 
View Large Images »

 

 
 

2012 bay Yearling filly for sale. This little girl was rescued from the auction in October and is now healthy and strong enough to go to a loving family. She is very sweet and docile and easy to handle. She stands to be tied, feet trimmed and trailers well. She goes by the name Riddler because of the question mark blaze she has on her face.


The sad part is this foal was in better condition when they first got it. That last picture she looks horrible. Why do people "rescue" horses and then not take care of them? :evil: I wish I could have another horse I would buy her. :-(


----------



## Misty'sGirl

She must be so infested with worms from that last picture... her belly looks pregnant


----------



## Endiku

8500 for an 8 month old? o.o and is that a zebra she's being trailered with?!
Gypsy Vanner Filly







This is Mya. She is 6 mths old. She is halter broke, been trailered, has had a bath an feet trimmed. Very sweet lil girl an always wanting attention. Please only serious inquiries. Text for more info or for more pics. 


*headdesk* poor creature.







I have a nice 6 yr old sorrel Quarter Horse stud up for sale. He is a sweet horse. He is easy to catch, saddle, bridle, and load. I was told that he does ride but is a little frisky. My daughter's boyfriend got on him Sunday and he was just fine. I'm sure he does ride, but I would suggest an experienced rider work with him. He is very flashy and will make a good trail riding horse. He has good feet and a nice confirmation. He comes with a current coggins. 

I live near Bellville, which is about an hour NW of Houston. Please eith


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That sorrel's feet!!!  They're so overgrown, how do they know he has "good feet"?! Also, I'm failing to see how he's "flashy." My boy is flashy. A horse with chrome is flashy. That poor guy is about as plain sorrel as they come.

And am I the only one thinking he looks young for a 6yo?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Yep, I'm sure he's good for riding...considering that they've got a stud chain on him and he looks about 1 second away from blowing completely up. :?


----------



## WSArabians

hisangelonly said:


> whoa wait. they are not only keeping this mare and stallion in the same pasture...the mare and stallion are brother and sister O_O
> --------------------------------------------
> *Two Arabians - $400 (Manor)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is going to be a tough sell in this economy....But i have 2 Arabians one Stallion and Mare ...I/we(my brother and I) have owned them for the past 5 years and truth be told never rode them. They where at one point rideable , I guess with a slight reminder course you would be able to ride them. They will need to be trimmed and shoed. We where also informed upon our purchase, that they where brothers and sisters... ASKING 400 PER HORSE or best offer .....call /text/ email ....Paul
> 
> UPDATE !!! I really need to get rid of these Horses they are breaking down my fence ...Make me a reasonable offer ... i might accept...


And the stupidest owner award goes to.... :shock:


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I have seen the Gypsy filly, advertised elsewhere, for less money. Seems they have Shires, Gypsies, Paints, Percherons and more. Lots advertised on Equinenow. They actually have a very nice Gypsy stallion, whom I saw as a baby. He looks to have grown up into a good looking boy. 

Lizzie


----------



## mind

Quite the proposal. Sunny Side is asking to be given free horses, so they can make money off them.... :-|


----------



## PunksTank

hisangelonly said:


> think they have his head cranked back far enough?
> ---------------------------------------
> *gentle 7yr old gelding - $2000 (austin)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont want to sell but im in need, i have this great gelding very gentle for sell, no bad habits at all, none , i use him to lead my race horses he is excellent call me at 2 also have a horse trailer for sell


Images like this, the fact that BS like this is still happening _and LEGAL!!_ just makes me sick. Even more sick than seeing adults on minis.


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> I have seen the Gypsy filly, advertised elsewhere, for less money. Seems they have Shires, Gypsies, Paints, Percherons and more. Lots advertised on Equinenow. They actually have a very nice Gypsy stallion, whom I saw as a baby. He looks to have grown up into a good looking boy.
> 
> Lizzie


So...Where'd the zebra come from?? LOL


----------



## loveisabug

Pet Arab Mare

:?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

So...Where'd the zebra come from?? LOL 

No idea. However, the lady from whom they purchased their Gypsy stallion, also has a Zebra which she's had for years. I imagine she still has it or maybe sold it to these people.

Lizzie


----------



## caljane

loveisabug said:


> Pet Arab Mare
> 
> :?


*Pet Arab Mare - $220 (Wikieup)*

http://images.craigslist.org/3E53L73p05N65K85H8d1dd449616f06fa1d76.jpghttp://images.craigslist.org/3E33p03N45Ld5I25G2d1d1caaf37e3ffe185b.jpghttp://images.craigslist.org/3kb3Gd3J85Lc5G65Ffd1d27933f7a96811422.jpghttp://images.craigslist.org/3k53Md3Nc5I85Kb5F3d1d8b6e17f3a8c216a8.jpghttp://images.craigslist.org/3G93N73H25Ef5K35M6d1d45885daf97d81f7b.jpghttp://images.craigslist.org/3n43E43G15N65I25Med1dc01e2e5db9151046.jpg








Trying to cut down the numbers. She is not a rider to our knowledge, but would make a good companion horse. Feet are ready for a trim but shes stands well. A bit skitish until you get to know her. $220 takes her home, might consider trades for hay, tack, a generator, chainsaws, give us a call and lets talk. transportation available 

-------------------------

This is an ad where I actually had to e-mail the seller. I usually let people be, but this mare is starving and they are not even ashamed of putting her up for sale? This is just so aggrevating! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

loveisabug said:


> Pet Arab Mare
> 
> :?


I've seen this one several times over the past couple of months, but I'm always on my phone, so could never post it. This mare makes me so sad. Reminds me of my best friend's old Arab mare. Wish I could take her and get her out of that awful situation. That halter looks big enough to fit my draft cross gelding (who wears a draft size halter)!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl

16 yr old arab/kentucky mt

It's not dumb, but the picture made me laugh :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I don't know anything about gypsies like you do Feathered, or really even about shires, perches, or clydes- but I was less than impressed with how they're advertised. If you want 9k for your horse, you at least need some conformation shots. And not such grimy, winter fuzzy pictures. The stud looked pretty average to me, as did the shire, but again, I'm not an expert...

I'm going to assume that the filly didn't belong to that three year old mare and stud...


----------



## WSArabians

FeatheredFeet said:


> So...Where'd the zebra come from?? LOL
> 
> No idea. However, the lady from whom they purchased their Gypsy stallion, also has a Zebra which she's had for years. I imagine she still has it or maybe sold it to these people.
> 
> Lizzie


I want a Zebra. Probably scare the pants off my ponies!


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I've seen this one several times over the past couple of months, but I'm always on my phone, so could never post it. This mare makes me so sad. Reminds me of my best friend's old Arab mare. Wish I could take her and get her out of that awful situation. That halter looks big enough to fit my draft cross gelding (who wears a draft size halter)!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She is horribly sad. I would take her home in a minute if she were close.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

WSArabians said:


> She is horribly sad. I would take her home in a minute if she were close.


Even my non-horsey boyfriend said he wished we had the money to take her in. I nearly cry every time I see her ad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

I guess I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing with that arab mare? She doesn't look like she's starving to me. Needs some muscle, and she's definitely a few months overdue for a trim, but so are half of the CL horses. She's adorable for sure but I'm not seeing the neglect that everyone else does I guess. Maybe I've just been desensatized by how grotiquely thin most of the animals in my area are.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Endiku said:


> I guess I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing with that arab mare? She doesn't look like she's starving to me. Needs some muscle, and she's definitely a few months overdue for a trim, but so are half of the CL horses. She's adorable for sure but I'm not seeing the neglect that everyone else does I guess. Maybe I've just been desensatized by how grotiquely thin most of the animals in my area are.


She's definitely on the thin side, but she's not scary-skinny. For me, it's not her skinniness that gets me. It's the scared look in her eyes in the pics where she's tied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This colt has been for sale for a long time. He's adorable, what gets me about the ad is where they say "no bite, unless he's chewing on your jacket or scrunchy." Ummmm...

20 month colt

Ok, you want $500 for him, but how about a little info in him other than his age and color?!

http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/3618362053.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This one has me scratching my head.

AQHA 3 Yr Olds WANTED
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Endiku said:


> I guess I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing with that arab mare? She doesn't look like she's starving to me. Needs some muscle, and she's definitely a few months overdue for a trim, but so are half of the CL horses. She's adorable for sure but I'm not seeing the neglect that everyone else does I guess. Maybe I've just been desensatized by how grotiquely thin most of the animals in my area are.


She's not grotesque... yet. This is the picture that got me though. Just the angle, you can really see her hip bones and spine.


----------



## WSArabians

Endiku said:


> I guess I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing with that arab mare? She doesn't look like she's starving to me. Needs some muscle, and she's definitely a few months overdue for a trim, but so are half of the CL horses. She's adorable for sure but I'm not seeing the neglect that everyone else does I guess. Maybe I've just been desensatized by how grotiquely thin most of the animals in my area are.


What bugs me - she is an older, thin, unbroke mare that only a crazy person (ie/ me) would take on because in every sense, she is just a meat horse and I don't see her situation getting any better.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Horse for sale

2nd level dressage horse for $100 bucks?!
Sign me right up. 
Also, he doesn't look like an "areb" one bit. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

Endiku said:


> I guess I'm not seeing what you guys are seeing with that arab mare? She doesn't look like she's starving to me. Needs some muscle, and she's definitely a few months overdue for a trim, but so are half of the CL horses. She's adorable for sure but I'm not seeing the neglect that everyone else does I guess. Maybe I've just been desensatized by how grotiquely thin most of the animals in my area are.


I agree. She's not starving. But probably does nothing but sit in that stall. Which is why (I would guess) she has no muscle, is unbroke and scared of everything. Poor girl. I hope someone takes her and gives her life some meaning.


----------



## apachiedragon

To me that mare looks more disgusted or irritated than scared. The biggest problem with that ad is the halter falling half off. That's just lazy. She does need a few pounds but I've seen a lot worse in sale ads around here, and those wanted even more money. If you can't afford to feed your horse and let it half starve before selling it, what makes you think you deserve big bucks for them? I'll never understand people.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yeah, cuz these are great pics to advertise your mini stud with. And what a stud fee: $50 and two bales of hay. Sign me up!

***Up for Stud***Prince Charming***
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yeah, cuz these are great pics to advertise your mini stud with. And what a stud fee: $50 and two bales of hay. Sign me up!
> 
> ***Up for Stud***Prince Charming***
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh hot **** all the mares must love him!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Not really a horse ad, but I thought this one rather strange. Maybe I've just never heard of it, but is it usual for trainers to do this? 

_Im looking for a farm or pasture land where I can set my holiday trailer and have room for horses and other animals.
I train and sell horses, so I need to be allowed up to 20 at a time.
All I need is fenced 10 + acres, electricity / water! Ill take care of the rest_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Pardon the double post, but this ad had me scratching my head a little. The owner wants $5000 for this stallion but has provided almost no information on him or his foals. And what is going on with that foal's left front in the first picture? Could just be standing funny... but, I don't know. I'm sure this guy would make a wonderful gelding. Not stallion material IMO. 


*Pasture stallion*

_Quiet well bred, QH stallion easy to handle. lives with babies in winter.
produces foals with athletic ability and great confirmation. Wonderful minds._


----------



## EliRose

Is something going on with the stallion's front legs, or is it just the picture? They look off to me . . . I think he is handsome, but would make a much better gelding!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

EliRose said:


> Is something going on with the stallion's front legs, or is it just the picture? They look off to me . . . I think he is handsome, but would make a much better gelding!


He looks like he toes out severely in front, as well as being very base-narrow. Definitely NOT stallion material.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

I agree, toed out severely....possibly knock-kneed as well.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> I agree, toed out severely....possibly knock-kneed as well.


Knock-kneed would explain that first foal's wonky front legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

But he's such a purty color! *snickers*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

apachiedragon said:


> But he's such a purty color! *snickers*


Yup...for a gelding. ;-) :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

He looks pretty over grown to me. Really cute, besides his front legs


----------



## skipsangelheir

wow. now i really need to go buy this horse.Wonderful Well-Broke English Horse

a garden tiller?? and that bit!! 
stud horse for garden tiller

i actually kinda like this guilding
7 yr old REG. quarter horse


----------



## bmm45bm

horse for sale

I have a 7 year old mare for sale she is brown in collor with a fland main and tail very gentel and almost 10mo bread, she is broke to ride and has not ben riden in the last 7 mo due to being bread. she has had 3 babbies in the past with no problems and is a grate mouther. I will post pic soon and you can call or text XXX no calls or text after 9

WOW! Not much more to say


----------



## bmm45bm

horse for sale

I have a 8 year old mare for sale she is almost 11 mo bread. she is broke to ride app. 13hh and black in color. has not ben rode in 7 mo due to being bread. she is a great mother as she has had 4 babies in the past and birthed them with no problems. I will post pic of her this week and can text them if you want. you can call or XXX no calls after 9pmwill consider all offers and trades


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes, I imagine it would be hard to ride a bread horse. They likely can't hold a lot without crumbling. And every time I see someone write babby instead of baby, well of course this gem comes to mind.


----------



## SunnyDraco

bmm45bm said:


> horse for sale
> 
> I have a 8 year old mare for sale she is almost 11 mo bread. she is broke to ride app. 13hh and black in color. has not ben rode in 7 mo due to being bread. she is a great mother as she has had 4 babies in the past and birthed them with no problems. I will post pic of her this week and can text them if you want. you can call or XXX no calls after 9pmwill consider all offers and trades


:shock: 8 yrs old, has already had 4 babies, is about to have number 5, is broke but not had a rider in 7 months because she is "bread"... Has spent more than half her life as a "bread" mare :lol: I do wonder on how "broke" she can be with constantly being pregnant and only rode the first couple months with a baby nursing on her. I also hope that she is turning 9 this year, not 8... Being pregnant almost 24/7 since the age of 3 or 4 yrs of age


----------



## GypsyRose

17HH TB for Sale

I have owned Tbreds in the past and not a one of them was a hard keeper! I think someone should call the SPCA on these folks! OMG! Feed you **** horses! 

Sorry ads like this just make me sad, and the fact that they think he is just not an easy keeper!


----------



## Phantomcolt18

*2Horse Trailer ( 08079)*







rt45










1988 trailer. 2 horse, bumper pull, floor & elec is newer.
has 4 NEW tires. trailer ties, removable divider/chest bumpers, ramp load, escape door.
(needs a spare)
solid & sturdy and can haul far more then horses lol
ive hauled 5 ponys in it, lawn tractors, furnitures and ooodles of misc stuff hahaha
asking only $1550 cash sale only 
registered but no title ( i will giv you bill of sale and registration so you can easily get it registered )i live 
close to the salem DMV 08079

PLEASE CALLS ONLY XXX XXX XXXX must sell asap asap
NO emails NO texts will be acknowledged sorry---ONLY CALLS xxx xxx xxxx


Oh my! A two horse trailer with 5 ponies!! Does not sound too safe. :/


----------



## SunnyDraco

GypsyRose said:


> 17HH TB for Sale
> 
> I have owned Tbreds in the past and not a one of them was a hard keeper! I think someone should call the SPCA on these folks! OMG! Feed you **** horses!
> 
> Sorry ads like this just make me sad, and the fact that they think he is just not an easy keeper!


So sad, and they say in the ad "As long as there is grass or hay available and daily grain he is good." Well, duh, that is what horses need to keep weight on, fed every day. This does not make a horse a hard keeper if they require to be fed daily *facepalm*


----------



## FrostedLilly

GypsyRose said:


> 17HH TB for Sale
> 
> I have owned Tbreds in the past and not a one of them was a hard keeper! I think someone should call the SPCA on these folks! OMG! Feed you **** horses!
> 
> Sorry ads like this just make me sad, and the fact that they think he is just not an easy keeper!


Aw is he ever thin, fast "matabilism" or not.


----------



## EliRose

GypsyRose said:


> 17HH TB for Sale
> 
> I have owned Tbreds in the past and not a one of them was a hard keeper! I think someone should call the SPCA on these folks! OMG! Feed you **** horses!
> 
> Sorry ads like this just make me sad, and the fact that they think he is just not an easy keeper!


 Poor baby!

My old farm thought this was the normal weight for TBs, too . . . And they had 12 of them. It was just awful. When I left (because of their neglectful/abusive mentality, among other things) I tipped off the local SPCA, but they wouldn't do anything :-(.


----------



## ponypile

GypsyRose said:


> 17HH TB for Sale
> 
> I have owned Tbreds in the past and not a one of them was a hard keeper! I think someone should call the SPCA on these folks! OMG! Feed you **** horses!
> 
> Sorry ads like this just make me sad, and the fact that they think he is just not an easy keeper!


Not trying to justify this ad or anything, this horse is in terrible condition and I suspect there is more wrong with him than simply lack of groceries. I ride a TBxWB who used to be an AWFUL keeper. She was on really nice pasture during the day, free choice alfalfa grass mix all night, and got ridiculous amounts of grain and beat pulp with corn oil and vitamin/mineral supplements twice a day. I was actually a little concerned about the amount because of her age, and didn't want to cause problems with bone/tendon growth rates due to nutrition imbalance.

I tried to get her on a pelt instead of grain (COB), but tried 3 kinds and gave up as she would take a couple bites, stop, and look at me as if to say "What is this manure?!?" She had her teeth done, and was on a regular worming schedule, and we were considering getting some blood work done, but she was otherwise healthy. She just wouldn't gain FAT. She was bone and muscle. Shiny and bright eyed. This was when she was 5. The next year when the season started she was put on a similar feed schedule, but was eventually weened off most of it until she was just getting a scoop of grain a day. And she looked great! 

This winter (she's 7, coming 8) she's actually fat! This most like had to do 100% with the fact that she was still growing (filling out), but it just goes to show that despite efforts, some horses just won't put on weight sometimes.


----------



## Jacqua Stud

> Originally Posted by *GypsyRose*
> 17HH TB for Sale


In the ad it says, can rear when aggravated, but hasn't done it in a while... I wonder why... :? makes me just a little frustrated!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, it's one thing for them to be thin and growing, but this horse is 13 years old. Quite sure he's past growth phase. You can tell the difference between a horse that is well fed and growing and thin and one that is just underfed or somehow not absorbing the nutrients he's consuming. Poor fella. I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Skunkworks

Ugg, not defending anybody but I know the feeling of trying to keep weight on some horses. There's a QH up here that looks almost like that during the winter. He destroys fencing worse than any bull or stud I've seen, so he's put out with the main herd and can't get the amount of food he needs to keep a healthy weight. My BO had him almost fat this last summer but he was on free choice alfalfa/grass hay + 10lbs of grain. The vet has checked him out and everything checks out fine, it's just something about this horse that he needs an insane amount of food. It's slightly bizarre seeing the herd as the other horses are in great condition except for this one. The only open pen that is built solid enough for him has around 3ft of snow and you cant get into it. It's our next project this weekend so we can get his butt by himself again and get weight back on him.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, that's true enough. I shouldn't be so quick to judge not knowing the whole story behind this guy. My horses have always been REALLY easy keepers and it's keeping the weight off that I have challenges with.


----------



## loveisabug

Whoa he's a giant










tb gelding good riden horse


----------



## DimSum

loveisabug said:


> Whoa he's a giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tb gelding good riden horse


Wow he is dead ringer for a TB I used to own, except he had 2 white cornets behind. /wanders off remembering fondly


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

loveisabug said:


> Whoa he's a giant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tb gelding good riden horse


Yes, a rather average-sized giant...unless you're talking about the dude riding him. He'd have to be a giant to make an 18hh horse look like he's maybe 15.2hh. People need to learn how to measure their horses. Just cuz it ain't a pony don't mean it's 18+hh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Stole the words out of my mouth. I didn't think he looked 18 HH. If he were, I'd say he'd probably be a lot heavier than 1200 lbs. My guess is in the 15.2-16hh range. He's a pretty boy though.


----------



## Endiku

That trailer with five ponies in it is rediculous  we've hauled 3 miniature horses and 4 horses in a 6 horse trailer before (one over. He rode in the tack area since he was so tiny xD) but thats just crazy!

diamond ring. may trade for hay or livestock

*diamond ring. may trade for hay or livestock*

looking to trade a 3/4 ctw 10kt white gold diamond ring for hay , cows or horses . nice large ring , cluster style . THIS RING IS NOT A SOLITAIRE DIAMOND. size 8 1/4 but can be re-sized smaller or larger . this ring will verify at any jewelers as real and willing to meet at one to verify it . not trying to run a scam on anyone so likewise do not try to run one on me with sick or lame animals because they will be checked out by a vet. this is a nice large ring with STONES not chips and has a lot of sparkle . i am not desperate to trade and will not trade for junk . only SERIOUS people need contact me , if you ask questions about the ring that are already in the ad then i know you didn't bother to read about the ring or what i am looking to possibly trade for

looking for good quality rounds or square bales . NO johnson grass or straw type of hay . coastal , rye , bermuda or bahia . i am feeding horses so it needs to be hay not weeds.

meat or dairy cows or calves . no longhorns . looking for a cow to hand milk or a beef type cow to breed so old rank range cows are not accepted

trailer. flatbed or stock trailer. prefer gooseneck

AQHA , APHA or ApHC registered horses . none older than 12yrs old unless color & bloodlines are exceptional . no sorrels or chestnuts unless pedigree is AMAZING. very interested in cutting , reining or foundation bred horses do NOT email me with 1 horse that is too young to ride or breed or one that needs work and weight gain as i will not do a full trade for that type of horse . horse are extremely cheap and diamonds and gold are not ! broke to ride draft(s) will also be considered if they are gentle and full drafts , they do not need to be trained for pulling just riding as they will be trail horses. ** no full trades for 1 young horse **

Well thats a first.


SHETLAND PONIES FOR SALE

WE HAVE THREE SETLAND PONIES FOR SALE, THEY HAVE BEAUTIFUL COLORS, WHITE AND SORREL, WHITE AND GRAY AND BUCKSKIN WITH 4 WHITE SOCKS, ALL ARE MARES AROUND 2 YEARS OLD AND READY TO NEW HOME. THEY HAVE BEEN WITH ME FOR 6 MONTHS THEY ARE WORMED AND CURRENT COGGIN. FOR MORE INFO OR PHOTOS PLEASE CAL AT 8322478591 Ernesto, THANKS. SERIUOS BUYERS. HABLO ESPANOL.

Poor little gals. It takes effort to make a shetland skinny and they all look thin and raggy :/


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yikes, no kidding. I only hope they're on the skinny side because they're two and still growing... 

And a diamond ring for livestock?! Uhm... I've started typing three different sentences and I'm still at a loss for words. Why not just pawn it and go buy some horses? That just sounds complicated.


----------



## Lwhisperer

I'm really hoping it's the picture angle... Or maybe just because he's a growing baby... But do the legs on that yearling (first picture) look a little wonky to you? They sent red flags up in my head. 

Paint horses


----------



## Maple

11.2 hands 4 yrs old colt by binjo boy for sale in Kildare - DoneDeal.ie

for sale or stud
11.2 hands colt bred by mickey conners ballywilliam 
sire binjo boy 
dam his wifes good mare shakira 
this colt is 4 yrs old so wont grow any more ideal for those that want to breed the smaller ones serious enquireys only 


OK not entirely dumb but... Am I meant to know who mickey conners is?? and know what his wife's "good mare" is like???


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Not unusual. The entire Conners family (and there are a lot of them) all breed Gypsies and while I don't know this horse, most of their horses are very well known within the Gypsy community across the world. While the Gypsy breeders often name their stallions, mares are not always named. It's a tradition. Those who would know Mickey's current stock, would also know the mare. I believe they are all around the Wexford area. I know Paddy Conners from there, but don't know Mickey.

Lizzie


----------



## Misty'sGirl

If someone knows how to post the pics on here that'd be great... sure doesn't look chestnut to me! And never been nutted... ?

"JACK"MALE PONY 8 YEARS OLD,GREAT WITH KIDS / DOGS /CATS. CHESTNUT, WHITE MANE AND TAIL NEVER BEEN NUTTED NEEDS A FRIEND TO LIVE OUT LIFE WITH AS HES BEEN A FAMILY PET... ALSO A GREAT LAWN MOWER BUT PREFER HIM TO GO TO A HOME WITH A FIEND. $350 ONO BUT BUYER WILL HAVE TO ARRANGE PICK UP AS I HAVE NO MEANS OF DOING IT MYSELF SO THATS WHY ITS NEG...............................INSEPECTION WILL NOT DISSAPOINT 
Male pony 8 years old very friendly $350 ono | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Brighton Area - Brighton


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Looks like a palomino with extreme sooty. However, I could see how someone who doesn't know genetics or how different genes affect different colors, I could see how they could think that he is a liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl

I had a pony like him when I was younger, I always thought she was a silver dapple? 
I know next to nothing about colors though :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GamingGrrl said:


> I had a pony like him when I was younger, I always thought she was a silver dapple?
> I know next to nothing about colors though :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Minis are crazy when it comes to their colors. He very well could be a silver dapple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl

after expression of interest in my friesian x connemarra mare for free lease, for breeding purposes only, she has bred a beautiful frieian filly for me, wouldf suit breeding of dressage horses with ability to jump, please ring to discuss further, 
she is black and carries black gene


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Misty'sGirl said:


> after expression of interest in my friesian x connemarra mare for free lease, for breeding purposes only, she has bred a beautiful frieian filly for me, wouldf suit breeding of dressage horses with ability to jump, please ring to discuss further,
> she is black and carries black gene


Well, if that ad isn't confusing... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Misty'sGirl said:


> If someone knows how to post the pics on here that'd be great... sure doesn't look chestnut to me! And never been nutted... ?
> 
> "JACK"MALE PONY 8 YEARS OLD,GREAT WITH KIDS / DOGS /CATS. CHESTNUT, WHITE MANE AND TAIL NEVER BEEN NUTTED NEEDS A FRIEND TO LIVE OUT LIFE WITH AS HES BEEN A FAMILY PET... ALSO A GREAT LAWN MOWER BUT PREFER HIM TO GO TO A HOME WITH A FIEND. $350 ONO BUT BUYER WILL HAVE TO ARRANGE PICK UP AS I HAVE NO MEANS OF DOING IT MYSELF SO THATS WHY ITS NEG...............................INSEPECTION WILL NOT DISSAPOINT
> Male pony 8 years old very friendly $350 ono | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Brighton Area - Brighton


Haha, never been nutted? Lol. What fat little chub


----------



## FrostedLilly

The ad also states that the owner wants him to go to a home with a "fiend." :shock:


----------



## ryster2000

dressagebelle said:


> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? .


like quarter horse, the breed I think


----------



## cowgirl928

He's a cute little guy but you can about imagine the bad habits he has acquired from being a pet. after a little haircut, a hoof trimming, and a possible 'tude adjustment he would be cute! but I'm not a "fiend" so i dont think i can take him home...


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yes, a rather average-sized giant...unless you're talking about the dude riding him. He'd have to be a giant to make an 18hh horse look like he's maybe 15.2hh. People need to learn how to measure their horses. Just cuz it ain't a pony don't mean it's 18+hh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think maybe they're measuring to his head and not his withers lol. Silly people!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I just want to go rescue this girl! "Simple snaffle" my left foot! That's a frickin' Tom Thumb she's being direct reined in! And that saddle does NOT fit her well. She looks so amazingly sweet and tolerant.

PRICE REDUCED Belgian/Clydesdale mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I just want to go rescue this girl! "Simple snaffle" my left foot! That's a frickin' Tom Thumb she's being direct reined in! And that saddle does NOT fit her well. She looks so amazingly sweet and tolerant.
> 
> PRICE REDUCED Belgian/Clydesdale mare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why do people think anything with a jointed mouthpiece is a snaffle? It drives me nuts!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Tessa7707 said:


> Why do people think anything with a jointed mouthpiece is a snaffle? It drives me nuts!!


You're not the only one!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

Theral bred horse - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Wellsville - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com


----------



## Tessa7707

Jalter said:


> Theral bred horse - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Wellsville - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com


Hahahaha! 'Theral bred'? Wow.


----------



## caljane

*yeehaa* and here we have another dream horse stallion - perfect for the back yard breeders of this world. At least he is registered* :wink:*


*2007 AQHA STALLION - $500 (wyoming)*










JAY TEE GRAY MAGIC #4933559 His sire is JAY TEE WHIPPET and BANKERS GRAY KID these are great foundation bloodlines. *If you are interested in having good blooded colts this is your guy*! He is halter broke, and ground worked, not started. Very Motivated Sellers!! [...]


----------



## WSArabians

Jalter said:


> Theral bred horse - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Wellsville - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com


LOL
I wonder if that's a cross between Feral and Thermal....
Now I'm just picturing him in Thermal Undies... :lol:


----------



## FrostedLilly

> 2007 AQHA STALLION - $500 (wyoming)


I actually don't think that guy is horrible, but he would certainly be much better as a gelding. The pictures are terrible and you really can't tell much about his conformation. I love those ads that only tell you about bloodlines; I mean, having good lines is always a plus, but what use are they if the horse doesn't have any achievements to back them up?


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


> I actually don't think that guy is horrible, but he would certainly be much better as a gelding. The pictures are terrible and you really can't tell much about his conformation. I love those ads that only tell you about bloodlines; I mean, having good lines is always a plus, but what use are they if the horse doesn't have any achievements to back them up?


At $500, I'm gonna take a wild guess and say his best achievement is getting a hard on. 
LOL


----------



## FrostedLilly

Well... I suppose for some, that would be considered noteworthy...


----------



## WSArabians

Glynnis said:


> Well... I suppose for some, that would be considered noteworthy...


For too many, unfortunately!


----------



## alexischristina

The way they describe that 'theral bred' it sounds like a legit ad from somebody who knows absolutely nothing about horses, picked up the 'pretty pony' and realized it wasn't as easy as the Saddleclub makes it seem... very sad.


----------



## Tracer

I would so buy that stallion and give him the snip. Handsome boy!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Aw, poor boy. Also, why do people insist on putting pictures of their horses doing their business? Did you have NO other photo to use? I'm also not sure why you would include a picture of him with a broken foot. It's not like the photo does any justice for his conformation. 

*Registered Quarter Horse Grulla Stallion*

_"This boy is our last years baby. We bred our mare to a Grulla Stallion, hoping for our own boy to add to our breeding stock. Sadly he was born with lax tendons so he can not be used for breeding. He is still intact and would need to be gelded. He also broke his foot as a result of having lax tendons when he was a baby.(last pic) He still gets around fine but most likely will not be able to be ridden. He has a wonderful personality and would make a great companion to your lonely horse or as a gentle horse for someone to groom and love as a pet. _
_Please call for more details"_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Looking at all the garbage lying around, I'm not surprised he broke his foot. Seeing the way some people keep their property, it's a wonder many horses survive at all.

Lizzie


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Forgot to add. Looking at his baby pic, I doubt he broke his foot as the result of having 'lax tendons'. I see no sign of that at all. 

Lizzie


----------



## cowgirl928

I agree with you there featheredfeet...if people kept their crap cleaned up I bet he would have been one nice lookin gelding. well he still does look nice but still its sad that he could possibly have no life ahead of him period.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yeah, I went and googled some pictures of foals with lax tendons and nearly lost my lunch. None of the pictures really make it easy to see what's going on with him, but I agree with you that he doesn't appear to have anything wrong tendon-wise. Poor guy, he's pretty. Also, does anyone else think he is a different shade of dun, not grullo?


----------



## Army wife

WSArabians said:


> At $500, I'm gonna take a wild guess and say his best achievement is getting a hard on.
> LOL


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Priceless. There needs to be a thread about greatest HF quotes. With this being number one!!!! bahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## DimSum

Sigh...
Want Color? Look At this Buckskin Paint

*Want Color? Look At this Buckskin Paint - $150 (Duck Lake)*

15'2hhs Foundation bred, 4yr old APHA buckskin paint stallion at stud for 2013. 
This BIG Stocky beautiful boy will throw color almost every time. supposed to be homozygous for the paint gene.
He is Sweet, and Very Quiet, not studdy at all, JUST LIKE HIS DADDY. he is ridden by a 11yr old girl. and will be shown this year.
View his nice bloodlines here. he is NOT impressive and is not HYPP. Romances Sweet Demise Paint
He has a nice hunter jumper type Trot, and is very cowy. this boy goes both ways. He has a constant eager to please attitude as well. let this beautiful mover make your next champions today. Stud fee is $150 per mare. with $7/Day mare care. (package deals available)
*(papers are not in hand yet) so all foals bred at this time will not be APHA register-able. but can be Pinto and Buckskin registration.
*
Email to ask for phone number.


----------



## DimSum

TWO _*INSULTED *_BUCKET HOLDERS COMPLETE WITH BUCKETS.GREY IN COLOR. VERY GOOD CONDITION. 

$50.00 EACH

CAN SEND PICTURES. 810-750-xxxxxxx


----------



## WSArabians

DimSum said:


> Sigh...
> Want Color? Look At this Buckskin Paint
> 
> *Want Color? Look At this Buckskin Paint - $150 (Duck Lake)*
> 
> 15'2hhs Foundation bred, 4yr old APHA buckskin paint stallion at stud for 2013.
> This BIG Stocky beautiful boy will throw color almost every time. supposed to be homozygous for the paint gene.
> He is Sweet, and Very Quiet, not studdy at all, JUST LIKE HIS DADDY. he is ridden by a 11yr old girl. and will be shown this year.
> View his nice bloodlines here. he is NOT impressive and is not HYPP. Romances Sweet Demise Paint
> He has a nice hunter jumper type Trot, and is very cowy. this boy goes both ways. He has a constant eager to please attitude as well. let this beautiful mover make your next champions today. Stud fee is $150 per mare. with $7/Day mare care. (package deals available)
> *(papers are not in hand yet) so all foals bred at this time will not be APHA register-able. but can be Pinto and Buckskin registration.
> *
> Email to ask for phone number.


He does have an uber cute head. And if you cut his front legs off, he might not be horrible. Besides, everyone should be breeding just for colour, anyways. :?


----------



## Cat

Glynnis said:


> Aw, poor boy. Also, why do people insist on putting pictures of their horses doing their business? Did you have NO other photo to use? I'm also not sure why you would include a picture of him with a broken foot. It's not like the photo does any justice for his conformation.
> 
> *Registered Quarter Horse Grulla Stallion*
> 
> _"This boy is our last years baby. We bred our mare to a Grulla Stallion, hoping for our own boy to add to our breeding stock. Sadly he was born with lax tendons so he can not be used for breeding. He is still intact and would need to be gelded. He also broke his foot as a result of having lax tendons when he was a baby.(last pic) He still gets around fine but most likely will not be able to be ridden. He has a wonderful personality and would make a great companion to your lonely horse or as a gentle horse for someone to groom and love as a pet. _
> _Please call for more details"_


Is it bad that his best sales pic is of him peeing?

I don't see lax tendons - probably an excuse for the broken "foot". Look at that enlarged joint. I hope he at least comfortable in pasture and not in constant pain.


----------



## DimSum

WSArabians said:


> Besides, everyone should be breeding just for colour, anyways. :?


Well ya he's not registered...yet :lol: so no worries about those pesky registration fees!


----------



## Misty'sGirl

DimSum said:


> Well ya he's not registered...yet :lol: so no worries about those pesky registration fees!


As long as the foal has colour and chrome it doesn't matter how grade or badly conformed it is. And if you're lucky, you'll get another colt and then MOAR BABIES!! And if you're totally talented with horses you can break it in at 18months old and start show jumping at 2 and never mind that sway back, you can hardly see it when you put a giant saddle on that doesn't actually fit... *Deep breath* I think these ads are getting to me... :lol:


----------



## equinelyn

Had to post this. It's not a horse but a... Giraffe????

i need a home

*i need a home*









hi i have a baby giraffe that is in need of a good home. she loves to go on walks. as of right now i have her in my basement and my lanlord will no longer let me keep her. so if intrested let me know. i have the permit as well too and she is free along with everything else that i have for her


----------



## DimSum

Wow, I'd hate to try and fit a saddle to that one ;-)


----------



## WSArabians

equinelyn said:


> Had to post this. It's not a horse but a... Giraffe????
> 
> i need a home
> 
> *i need a home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi i have a baby giraffe that is in need of a good home. she loves to go on walks. as of right now i have her in my basement and my lanlord will no longer let me keep her. so if intrested let me know. i have the permit as well too and she is free along with everything else that i have for her


HAHA!
I highly doubt it's real (background doesn't look like any basement I've seen) but I would totally love a Giraffe!!


----------



## cowgirl928

yes i agree its probably photoshopped but ITS SO CUTE! with all the crazy pets some people own these days for all we know it could be someones "pet" giraffe.... like those people that buy big cat kittens and then they grow up and people dont get what they wanted-they get a wild animal.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Wowzy Doodles! Love the giraffe! That'd be fun to have living in your basement! No wonder the landlord isn't too happy about it. LOL!


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol yeah, definitely just a random photo off the internet. I did a reverse google image search and found the pic here. 

Still funny though... I wonder how many people responded to the ad?


----------



## FrostedLilly

9 HH? Where are you measuring to?

_At auction last year I sold a gelding sorrel pony named Oliver. He was about 9 hands high, he looked like a quarter horse if you took it and shrunk it down. I still regreat selling him and u just wanna know if he's okay. If you see this and have home or know someone that has him could you possibly email me?_


----------



## MAG1723

*Stud Donkey - $1 *

      








_ I have a uncut donkey that will guard your land or breed your Jenny. He needs a lot of room to run and is full of hormones. If you need a pasture guard and not a pet he will work for you and greet you when you get home. Email for more info.

_Who needs a Guard dog when you have a Donkey full of hormones??_ 
_


----------



## PunksTank

MAG1723 said:


> *Stud Donkey - $1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ I have a uncut donkey that will guard your land or breed your Jenny. He needs a lot of room to run and is full of hormones. If you need a pasture guard and not a pet he will work for you and greet you when you get home. Email for more info.
> 
> _Who needs a Guard dog when you have a Donkey full of hormones??_
> _



LOL, well at least they're honest!! He's pretty freaking cute


----------



## WSArabians

MAG1723 said:


> *Stud Donkey - $1 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ I have a uncut donkey that will guard your land or breed your Jenny. He needs a lot of room to run and is full of hormones. If you need a pasture guard and not a pet he will work for you and greet you when you get home. Email for more info.
> 
> _Who needs a Guard dog when you have a Donkey full of hormones??_
> _


Full of hormones! LOL

One probably doesn't want to wear a grey track suit and trip in front of him! :shock:


----------



## MAG1723

Another donkey ad I found










_
I HAVE A COUPLE STANDARD JACK DONKEYS FOR SALE...THEY CAN GO SEPERATE OR TOGATHER DONT MATTER...25 DOLLARS EACH FIRM....ONE IS A GRAY COLOR WITH A CROSS ON HIS BACK THE OTHER IS A WHITE AND BROWN SPOTTED PAINT...HE ALSO HAS A CROSS ON HIS BACK...THEY COME TO THE FENCE AND LET YOU PET THEM AND FEED THEM...THEY WILL ALSO ALLOW YOU TO WALK AROUND THEM BUT THEY DO NOT LEAD NOR CAN YOU RIDE THEM......GOOD AROUND MY KIDS....HAVE BEEN RAISED WITH GOATS, CHICKENS AND OTHER FARM ANIMALS...GREAT GUARD DONKEYS...WILL KEEP COYOTES OR SNAKES OFF YOUR PROPERTY...CALL/TEXT **********...BRING TRAILER AND I WILL HELP LOAD THEM _

So she wants to sell two donkeys that you can only walk around and look at, for $25 each? Interesting :l


----------



## FrostedLilly

Limited time offer guys, you had better hurry. Plus, with his "homozigoius" dun mom and black dad, he should have nothing but genetics for producing almost every colour of the rainbow! And no pictures - because conformation and build are of no consequence.


*2011 Dun Stud Colt offered for a limited time*

Givem A Mico Duster is a handsome colt he is a Dun out of a homozigoius dun mare and a Black stud he should have nothing but color producing genetics. He will mature to 15.3h if not 16h he is halter broke and very friendly and willing to learn. sire is a Grandson of Givemalickin and Three dee Chick his dam goes back to San Bo Mico ( War Mico ) and Order me Beer. This colt will make a great ranch horse or herd sire offered as a stallion only till mid march when he will be gelded and then turned back out till we find time to start him as a gelding if you are looking for a stud prospect dont wait.. Price is firm offer is limited time Have a full sister to him coming 3 also a dun for $1000 and 2 half brothers also listed

EDIT: Price - $2000


----------



## WSArabians

Well... at least they got plans to snip him!


----------



## WSArabians

Now, normally I wouldn't have an issue with this. They're open about her issues, etc... However... She's bred back... Why?


----------



## Tryst

Where does it say she is bred back? Or are you basing it on the prego pic?


----------



## LoveMyTBPacha

Here's one. It's keeps making me wonder why someone like this owns horse(s). Argh, idiots.

*horse for sale or trade* [email protected]

      








I am selling a girl horse (white horse). she was with a Thoroughbred (burgundy) a few weeks ago and he got her. She is friendly and you can ride her she is not scared of dogs or cars. willing to trade for a few goats or cow Thats giving milk or power tools etc. or make me an offer.


----------



## Army wife

LoveMyTBPacha said:


> Here's one. It's keeps making me wonder why someone like this owns horse(s). Argh, idiots.
> 
> *horse for sale or trade* [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling a girl horse (white horse). she was with a Thoroughbred (burgundy) a few weeks ago and he got her. She is friendly and you can ride her she is not scared of dogs or cars. willing to trade for a few goats or cow Thats giving milk or power tools etc. or make me an offer.



Are they trying to say that she's bred??


----------



## Army wife

Glynnis said:


> Limited time offer guys, you had better hurry. Plus, with his "homozigoius" dun mom and black dad, he should have nothing but genetics for producing almost every colour of the rainbow! And no pictures - because conformation and build are of no consequence.
> 
> 
> *2011 Dun Stud Colt offered for a limited time*
> 
> Givem A Mico Duster is a handsome colt he is a Dun out of a homozigoius dun mare and a Black stud he should have nothing but color producing genetics. He will mature to 15.3h if not 16h he is halter broke and very friendly and willing to learn. sire is a Grandson of Givemalickin and Three dee Chick his dam goes back to San Bo Mico ( War Mico ) and Order me Beer. This colt will make a great ranch horse or herd sire offered as a stallion only till mid march when he will be gelded and then turned back out till we find time to start him as a gelding if you are looking for a stud prospect dont wait.. Price is firm offer is limited time Have a full sister to him coming 3 also a dun for $1000 and 2 half brothers also listed
> 
> EDIT: Price - $2000


Hey, at least he's Dash For Cash bred  ooo and color. What more could a girl want!!! bahahaha


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

OMG. So he's selling a girl white horse that was with a BURGUNDY thoroughbred. HA! Burgundy... really. Wow. My guess is that the guy must have somehow "inherited" this "girl white horse" and has no idea what to do with her, and no idea about horses in general. Too funny.


----------



## eliduc

Surprise!
When I was thirty years old I was still being asked for my I.D in a bar. Not long ago we dined at a restaurant and when I was paying the bill I asked the waitress, “What about the senior discount?” She said, “I already gave it to you.” I’ve been trying to forget my birthday for two decades. The problem is nobody else forgets. I once got into an argument with my other wife in my other life over my age. I contended that I was 49 and she said I was 50. It went on for a while until she finally said, “If you don’t believe me look at your driver’s license.” Crap! I hated it when she was right. Now I even get anonymous cyber birthday greetings over the Internet along with advertisements from the Neptune Society and the scooter company. 

So anyway, yesterday was my birthday. My wife gave me a beautiful pair of exercise pants, navy blue with a sky blue stripe down the leg and a matching jacket. I have taken to wearing exercise pants because they have a wide elastic band and the pants don’t fall down my non existent ***. How is it that a guy can lose his *** and develop man boobs at the same time and as the hair on your head thins it sprouts out of your nose like a nostril goatee? Anyway the pants were size large. (What was she thinking?) When I put them on they were so baggy I looked like Chucko the Clown. 

Later, I was here in the office. My daughter called and she was playing Hard Day’s Night on the piano over the telephone from the Beatles collection I gave her for Christmas. I heard voices out in the living room but I was enjoying sharing with my daughter and ignored them for awhile. I even forgot it was my birthday until we ended the conversation and Sarah wished me happy birthday. When I emerged from my cave the front room was full of people all wishing me happy birthday. SURPRISE! I wondered why my bride had been vacuuming the house and scrubbing the toilet. I hadn’t paid much attention. I was in the office all day writing a complaint about the Social Security Administration to my senator. Joyce set a beautiful dinner on the table and I have to admit that I enjoyed the friendship and conversation. I didn’t even have to participate in the board games that Joyce loves so much. There were too many people. I wouldn’t mind if she would let me win once. 

I woke up at dawn and put a couple of pieces of wood in the stove. I read a few chapters in the book I’m reading while waiting for the fire to take off. I got drowsy and went back to bed just as Joyce was getting up. I was in one of those shallow slumber stages where I can remember a dream after I wake up. I often have what I call dead end dreams where I’m in a predicament I cannot get out of. It’s happened so many times that my subconscious mind now says; _Screw it I don’t have to do this. I’m going to wake up.”_ 

Either that or my dream is a comedy. So I went back to sleep and I am dreaming that Joyce is giving me a watch for my birthday. I have never worn a watch in my life. It’s not safe when a person is shoeing horses to wear a watch or a ring. (So, you wonder why the farrier is late?) In the dream she is giving me an elegant gold watch with a beautiful band. It might even have been a Rolex Daytona Sapphire. I put it on thinking that Rolex or not it feels terrible on my wrist. And then when I look at the time both the minute and the hour hand have little pink hearts on the ends….and I start laughing and wake up.

I guess it isn’t so bad having friends and family that care about me wishing me a happy birthday even if the pants are baggy and the watch is gay.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Um. Did you mean to write that in a different thread??^^^ Ha ha.


----------



## Endiku

REGISTERED PUREBRED Andalusian Brood mares
*REGISTERED PUREBRED Andalusian Brood mares - $4000*

Retiring From Breeding. All horses are IALHA Registered. Andalusian Broodmares. $4000 and up. Email for details


Sorry, but if they were broodmares and are retired, they're probably all at least twenty. Why would you pay $4,000+ for a retired pasture puff, even if its pretty?


*FAMILY HORSES WANTED (Conroe )*

Family is looking for 3 SAFE/trail type horses. Horse must be stout/15h+ and have a current negative coggins and be free/$1-500.

*headdesk* sure, let me give you my super broke, coggins tested (which alone costs about $90 here), well built horse for no money!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Endiku said:


> REGISTERED PUREBRED Andalusian Brood mares
> *REGISTERED PUREBRED Andalusian Brood mares - $4000*
> 
> Retiring From Breeding. All horses are IALHA Registered. Andalusian Broodmares. $4000 and up. Email for details
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if they were broodmares and are retired, they're probably all at least twenty. Why would you pay $4,000+ for a retired pasture puff, even if its pretty?!


Actually, it just says that the person is retiring from breeding, not that the mares are retired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheyennes mom

I'm very sick and can't breathe through my nose and my voice is 100% gone, yet still this thread is making me cough like heck! (aka TRY and laugh)


----------



## WSArabians

Tryst said:


> Where does it say she is bred back? Or are you basing it on the prego pic?


Via an email sent from the owner. Unless she slipped the foal between now and then, which is one of dead foals she has pictures of.


----------



## eliduc

Crazy teen, Actually it was supposed to go into the over 40 thread. Don't know how I ended up in here.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

"Standard breed pinto
Sadley I'm selling my pinto he will make a great horse for someone with time for him, I brought him thinking I could ride him with no hassles well that's what I was told. He is only a baby he is 15 mths I had him gelded he is such a lovely horse with great markings he is black an white he is great to catch loves attention, I wanted a horse to play around on , on the farm just stuff like that, this sad person that sold him to me was obvious only after the money. I am asking $2000 for him or would swap for horse that has been there and done it please only text or phone."

Yeah... $2000 for a 15mo standy... You can buy a fully broke bombproof STB for $500 here. Keep dreaming, mate.


----------



## Tracer

Misty'sGirl said:


> "Standard breed pinto
> Sadley I'm selling my pinto he will make a great horse for someone with time for him, I brought him thinking I could ride him with no hassles well that's what I was told. He is only a baby he is 15 mths I had him gelded he is such a lovely horse with great markings he is black an white he is great to catch loves attention, I wanted a horse to play around on , on the farm just stuff like that, this sad person that sold him to me was obvious only after the money. I am asking $2000 for him or would swap for horse that has been there and done it please only text or phone."
> 
> Yeah... $2000 for a 15mo standy... You can buy a fully broke bombproof STB for $500 here. Keep dreaming, mate.


Seriously? I kinda hope someone is stupid enough to pay that money for him just to get him away from someone who thinks that they will be able to ride a 15 month old horse...


----------



## blue eyed pony

Misty'sGirl said:


> "Standard breed pinto
> Sadley I'm selling my pinto he will make a great horse for someone with time for him, I brought him thinking I could ride him with no hassles well that's what I was told. He is only a baby he is 15 mths I had him gelded he is such a lovely horse with great markings he is black an white he is great to catch loves attention, I wanted a horse to play around on , on the farm just stuff like that, this sad person that sold him to me was obvious only after the money. I am asking $2000 for him or would swap for horse that has been there and done it please only text or phone."
> 
> Yeah... $2000 for a 15mo standy... You can buy a fully broke bombproof STB for $500 here. Keep dreaming, mate.


He IS a pinto. And pinto standies are pretty rare. It's not unusual to see them for sale for over $5000. Personally I wouldn't pay that much, but to each their own, and there is a market for them.


----------



## Nightside

FREE HORSE Quarter Arabian 2009 filly (Fellsmere)

Nice, Flashy beautiful bay colored gentle little lady.. Ready for any project! For the advanced or experienced rider, she needs ground work And training, ready for any venture! Free Lease, you provide Her home/pasture area which must be close to Indian river county! Take care of her, ride her, feed, hay and vet expenses.


You mean I get to break your horse for you and pay all of the expenses? Great! You get free horse training!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Horse for sale in Tipperary : €100 - DoneDeal.ie

2 horses for sale 



Most descriptive ad EVER  At least I know their not pigs!


----------



## DimSum

Nightside said:


> FREE HORSE Quarter Arabian 2009 filly (Fellsmere)
> 
> Nice, Flashy beautiful bay colored gentle little lady.. Ready for any project! For the advanced or experienced rider, she needs ground work And training, ready for any venture! Free Lease, you provide Her home/pasture area which must be close to Indian river county! Take care of her, ride her, feed, hay and vet expenses.
> 
> 
> You mean I get to break your horse for you and pay all of the expenses? Great! You get free horse training!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Schweet! where do I sign up? :wink:


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Nightside said:


> FREE HORSE Quarter Arabian 2009 filly (Fellsmere)
> 
> Nice, Flashy beautiful bay colored gentle little lady.. Ready for any project! For the advanced or experienced rider, she needs ground work And training, ready for any venture! Free Lease, you provide Her home/pasture area which must be close to Indian river county! Take care of her, ride her, feed, hay and vet expenses.
> 
> 
> You mean I get to break your horse for you and pay all of the expenses? Great! You get free horse training!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We get these a lot around my way. Someone was once advertising a 3yr old "green broke" horse for lease for $150 a month. Blah blah blah how sweet he is so pretty. THEN the ad went on to say he's never had a saddle on but you could train him to or get a trainer to train him so you could ride him. Yes of course because I'd love to pay to work with your unbroke horse and also pay to have a trainer work with it. ~shakes head~ some people I swear.


----------



## Maple

Nightside said:


> FREE HORSE Quarter Arabian 2009 filly (Fellsmere)
> 
> Nice, Flashy beautiful bay colored gentle little lady.. Ready for any project! For the advanced or experienced rider, she needs ground work And training, ready for any venture! Free Lease, you provide Her home/pasture area which must be close to Indian river county! Take care of her, ride her, feed, hay and vet expenses.
> 
> 
> You mean I get to break your horse for you and pay all of the expenses? Great! You get free horse training!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
We are getting a lot of these here at the moment as well. I was looking to lease a pony for my little girl rather than buy, but everything I was finding for lease was at the most 5yo, green broke and and needing experienced riders.


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> We are getting a lot of these here at the moment as well. I was looking to lease a pony for my little girl rather than buy, but everything I was finding for lease was at the most 5yo, green broke and and needing experienced riders.


And I couldn't free lease my nine year old well broke gelding who had kids ride him. :?


----------



## Misty'sGirl

blue eyed pony said:


> He IS a pinto. And pinto standies are pretty rare. It's not unusual to see them for sale for over $5000. Personally I wouldn't pay that much, but to each their own, and there is a market for them.


Where in Australia are you from? Here in Tas, pinto standies are not that rare. They're frequently for sale, even a pinto standy stallion was sold the other day for $500.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Between the ages of 2 and 5 and under $500? If you can't afford to spend more than that on broodmares, then perhaps you shouldn't be looking for more than what you already have. And breeding a 2 year old is way too young IMO. 


*Wanted: Looking for registered quarter horse mares!!!*

_"I am looking for a few registered quarter horse mares, I just recently bought a new stud and I want a few more mares to breed, I would prefer them to be between the ages of 2 and 5 , must be halter broke, and would only like to spend under $500"_


----------



## blue eyed pony

Misty'sGirl said:


> Where in Australia are you from? Here in Tas, pinto standies are not that rare. They're frequently for sale, even a pinto standy stallion was sold the other day for $500.


The West. That I know of, there's only something like 4 or 5 in the whole state. One belongs to a friend of mine. Two belong to a lady I've dealt with in the past. One belongs to a horse rescue group. And I'm pretty sure there's another one somewhere.


----------



## Critter sitter

eliduc said:


> Crazy teen, Actually it was supposed to go into the over 40 thread. Don't know how I ended up in here.


Cause we are old and senile ya know . I had to look twice cause I was like wait didn't he post that in the 40+ thread. OOOOPS.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

On the topic of pinto Standardbreds . . . Look at the train wreck I just found.


----------



## Kyribohne

hahah the idea of the rest 3/4 being cow is great!


----------



## Jacqua Stud

Looks like that 17yr old pinto has no idea what to do with his legs! Also did you here the girl swear in the video lol


----------



## jumanji321

EliRose said:


> On the topic of pinto Standardbreds . . . Look at the train wreck I just found.
> 
> Wilkie-Standard-bred Pinto Gelding-17yrs, for sale at Paradise Valley Ventures Horse Riding - YouTube


Yeah, let's advertise our horse as a jumper and show him refusing! That should be good enough!


----------



## verona1016

EliRose said:


> On the topic of pinto Standardbreds . . . Look at the train wreck I just found.
> 
> Wilkie-Standard-bred Pinto Gelding-17yrs, for sale at Paradise Valley Ventures Horse Riding - YouTube


Wow, so that's what it looks like when a horse paces up to a jump...


----------



## loveisabug

Horse Arabian Bay Mare


----------



## smrobs

^^Wow. Yep, I definitely want to pay money for a non-registered Arab mare that's 19 years old and may (or may _not_) be broke to ride. :?

Frankly, in most of those pictures, she looks like she's wanting to either bolt or buck. Whether that's due to the horrible saddle fit, I don't know, but....


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Soon to be 3yr Buckskin AQHA - $3500 (Bellville)*










bought this beautiful horseas teen project but son decided not to show it so my hubby began trainning. He is a beauty and ready to accomodote in your way. We have owned him since he was since he was six months great bloodlines come Rocket Wrangler a winner in the derby is in his papers. He has speed is gentle and has all the qualifications you need for a racing horse or reign horse, we have to many horses and that is the reason we are getting rid off. He is green broke and can be ride by anyone easy to shoe, easy to bathe, easy to each whatever is on your mind. He has been handle as a family member since we got him and will be three years old on the 26th of March. Serious inquiries only! No texts, please call for more information. Will go to good home only, as mentioned before he will only go to good home!

Maria
979-525-3344


----------



## EliRose

This is one that has been on for months . . .

Miniature Horse (dwarf)


----------



## WSArabians

loveisabug said:


> Horse Arabian Bay Mare


You're letting someone else's kid ride a horse with an improper cinch and the saddle was falling off?? Wow...
That poor mare must be a saint. :shock:


----------



## WSArabians

EliRose said:


> This is one that has been on for months . . .
> 
> Miniature Horse (dwarf)


Good lord... Those legs.. What a shame.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Does it look to anyone else, that his dwarf Mini, looks as though he has a saddle mark on him? I also wonder, if they are telling prospective buyers, the full details of the vet costs, this little fellow will likely need throughout his life. I hope so. Hopefully, they will be incredibly careful, as to the home they place this dwarf in. In other ads, they also have this same dwarf, advertised for less cost.

When Miniature Horse breeders produce a dwarf, they are ultimately responsible for it. Placing such horses correctly, is an extremely difficult task. 

Looks as though they have very nice fencing, but with a (maybe) llama or something else, along with several others in this space.

Just hope this little fellow, find a really good and knowledgeable home.
Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FeatheredFeet said:


> Does it look to anyone else, that his dwarf Mini, looks as though he has a saddle mark on him? I also wonder, if they are telling prospective buyers, the full details of the vet costs, this little fellow will likely need throughout his life. I hope so. Hopefully, they will be incredibly careful, as to the home they place this dwarf in. In other ads, they also have this same dwarf, advertised for less cost.
> 
> When Miniature Horse breeders produce a dwarf, they are ultimately responsible for it. Placing such horses correctly, is an extremely difficult task.
> 
> Looks as though they have very nice fencing, but with a (maybe) llama or something else, along with several others in this space.
> 
> Just hope this little fellow, find a really good and knowledgeable home.
> Lizzie


Lizzie, I see what you mean about the "saddle mark," but I think that's just his coloring. He has a grey patch on hip lower bum/flank area, then the patch that looks like a saddle mark is the same color and texture.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

I believe that is just a marking. A few months ago they had other pictures with the ad, and that was a little more clear.

What gets me is that he is a STUD.


----------



## waresbear

EliRose said:


> I believe that is just a marking. A few months ago they had other pictures with the ad, and that was a little more clear.
> 
> What gets me is that he is a STUD.


 Because he has a nice color!!!!!


----------



## Cweaver

WSArabians said:


> You're letting someone else's kid ride a horse with an improper cinch and the saddle was falling off?? Wow...
> That poor mare must be a saint. :shock:


14.1 to 14.5 hands?? Nah, I'd say a solid 14.6 :wink:


----------



## Tarpan

Why would anyone pay $400 for a DWARF who will probably need endless medical care when good horses can be had for the same amount or less?


----------



## Regula

And you thought STANDING on a horse was stupid?

Here's the new best friend Bella!!!! - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta










A three year old, nonetheless...


----------



## Tarpan

WSArabians said:


> You're letting someone else's kid ride a horse with an improper cinch and the saddle was falling off?? Wow...
> That poor mare must be a saint. :shock:



I'd take her in a heartbeat, she looks sweet and is obviously tolerant of goobers. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider

Ha look at the goats face.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

EliRose said:


> I believe that is just a marking. A few months ago they had other pictures with the ad, and that was a little more clear.
> 
> What gets me is that he is a STUD.


Many responsible dwarf Mini owners, do not geld, since according to the type of dwarf they are, they cannot take the gelding without dangerous problems. On the other hand, I've seen a fellow in Texas, who constantly runs ads to purchase Mini dwarfs - for breeding!

Lizzie


----------



## WSArabians

Regula said:


> And you thought STANDING on a horse was stupid?
> 
> Here's the new best friend Bella!!!! - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three year old, nonetheless...


Oui vey.... That poor pony.


----------



## EliRose

FeatheredFeet said:


> Many responsible dwarf Mini owners, do not geld, since according to the type of dwarf they are, they cannot take the gelding without dangerous problems. On the other hand, I've seen a fellow in Texas, who constantly runs ads to purchase Mini dwarfs - for breeding!
> 
> Lizzie


Oh okay, I see. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Ponies

Lol I could see the goat thinking "dude, stay still, longer she stays on you, less time shell figure out to do the same on me!"


----------



## smrobs

Too bad it wasn't a billy goat. He would have rammed her right in the belly and made her face-plant right there LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

For some reason that scene with Chris Farley where he's got David Spade's suit coat on and he sings "Fat guy in a little coat..." came to my mind when I saw this ad:

Pony for sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

A little effort goes a long way, and what is up with that topline? Skinny beneath the fuzz?

Paint mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl

I want that pony! He's adorable (from what I can see at least, that saddle covers 90% of him)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> For some reason that scene with Chris Farley where he's got David Spade's suit coat on and he sings "Fat guy in a little coat..." came to my mind when I saw this ad:
> 
> Pony for sale
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no, they tied the poor, cute little pony's mouth to the oversized saddle :evil:

Someone, please save that adorable little pony from stupid people


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Oh no, they tied the poor, cute little pony's mouth to the oversized saddle :evil:
> 
> Someone, please save that adorable little pony from stupid people


If I had the money, I totally would. I've been wanting a mini marked similar to Aires to teach to drive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

That is an adorable pony and I love that movie. Too bad the saddle is a touch big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

*Chincoteague Pony - $800 (homosassa)*

*"Misty is a direct decendent of misty of chincoteague from the island off of virgina. just like the story. she is wonderful with kids, quick learner, i have used her in my 4-H club and in my summer horse camps. i do not have papers because she lost an eye in the swim like misty of chincoteague. However, that does not bother her at all. we treat her like any other horse. she can be registered pinto association. looking to down size. 
misty is only 6 years old. she has alot to offer the right family.
she goes to her new home UTD on vaccine,wormer and coggins.. you will be good for a year..ASKING $800.00 O.B.O"*


































First of all I feel bad for this poor pony cause look at how heavy that person is that's riding her!! She doesn't look pleased at all.


----------



## WSArabians

Louie, I agree. That's just....bad. Poor mare.
And I'm not sure when a horse losing as eye invalidates in for registration papers... sounds like someone has been reading too many horsie fantasy books.


----------



## smrobs

^^Was it the multiple mentions of "Misty, just like the story" that clued you in? :wink:


----------



## SunnyDraco

Pretty mare needs new home

Apparently, the best thing a rescued mare can do is become a broodmare after she puts on enough weight... *facepalm*


----------



## smrobs

Not only does this mare _not_ look like a 7 year old (more like a 2 or coming 3 year old), but what are chestnut, bay, and brown if they are not colors :? ? I also guess that the baby doesn't get any genes from the stud either since she can't produce a bay or brown. Of course, if she's EE, she'll never have a chestnut foal, but there are tons of black base colors out there other than just _black_.

Granted, she does have some pretty nice performance lines, but they don't even know if she's good at anything because she hasn't been ridden since she was 3.

*Aqha mare-hollywood dun it and poco dell - $2000 (Gruver tx)*










2006 black mare. This mare was started and rode as a two and three yr old and has just been kicked out on pasture. we had her tested awhile back and *she can only produce colored babies. She will NOT ever have a sorrel, chestnut, bay or brown colt.* She is pure black without a spot of white on her. I would like to see her go somewhere that will use her as a broodmare. This is a link to her papers http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/jiggy+hollywood+dell . Her registered name is Jiggy Hollywood Dell 4925079. I can send pictures if interested. Text or call at



Oh, and I just found this one. She looks like a nice enough mare and, if she is bred and the stud is nice (I don't know anything about him), she might be worth $500...but why didn't they have her preg checked to see if she was really in foal before putting up an ad for her so they could say for certain one way or the other?

*Sorrel Brood Mare ( Ima Dandee Bar and Gold Seeker Bars)*










For Sale, Dee is a AQHA reg. sorrel mare that was foaled in Feb of 1995. She has Ima Dandee Bar, Doc's Dee Bar and Doc Bar on the top side and Trouble Seeker, Goldseeker Bars and Three Bars on the bottom side, all on her papers! She is a really nice brood mare that has wonderful babies! I am 85% sure that she is in foal to Catalytic Larkin, a Ruged Lark and Okie Paul Quixote bred stud. $550 OBO Please call


----------



## cowgirl928

wow on that paint mare you can even see her spine going along her rump...thats just sad. 

and along with that arab mare, id def take her! She isn't bad looking and yes must be pretty calm if she can put up with those people haha

and about the chincoteague pony, that person on her is pretty large compared to the poor dear. She is a cute pony though even though people apparently don't know how to match up a persons size with the size of the horse....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowgirl928 said:


> She is a cute pony though even though people apparently don't know how to match up a persons size with the size of the horse....


Or more likely, they just don't care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

yeah thats a high possibility. its so irritating when people could care less about the horses they use/own. makes me just want to shake them and ask wth is going on in their brains (or that space between their skull that might just be empty)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowgirl928 said:


> yeah thats a high possibility. its so irritating when people could care less about the horses they use/own. makes me just want to shake them and ask wth is going on in their brains (or that space between their skull that might just be empty)


A lot of people don't see horses (or other animals, for that matter) the way that the ones who are passionate about them do. To them, a horse is a tool or a toy. They don't believe it has feelings or even really thinks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife

That misty pony made me sad


----------



## cowgirl928

You have a good point DrafyAires. I just find it so difficult to understand why people pursue things (i.e. horse ownership) when they really don't care about it. What is the point for them? fitting into a different community? All they are doing is spending money on something they really don't care about. I can understand why someone may own a horse for a short while, I mean they may love it for a bit and then realize that it's a lot more work than they anticipated and then sell, but why not just lease then to get an idea of how ownership works?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowgirl928 said:


> You have a good point DrafyAires. I just find it so difficult to understand why people pursue things (i.e. horse ownership) when they really don't care about it. What is the point for them? fitting into a different community? All they are doing is spending money on something they really don't care about. I can understand why someone may own a horse for a short while, I mean they may love it for a bit and then realize that it's a lot more work than they anticipated and then sell, but why not just lease then to get an idea of how ownership works?


Most people don't know about or understand leases.

As for getting into something they're not really interested in, a lot of times it's because it's what all the "cool people" are doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

Yes, that's exactly what I'll do. Send my unwanted broke horse to a 10 word online ad. I think you're going to have to try a little harder than that to get a horse.

*Wanted: horse*

_will like to give your unwanted broke horse a home._

_Price Free_


----------



## cowgirl928

haha we have ads up here sometime that advertise for less words then that! they just say "horse" and then price


----------



## JaneyWaney9

Misty'sGirl said:


> NEVER BEEN NUTTED NEEDS A FRIEND TO LIVE OUT LIFE WITH AS HES BEEN A FAMILY PET...


Maybe "never been neutered"? Interesting way of spelling...


----------



## JaneyWaney9

It sort of stood out to me, the whole line about, "Is NOT impressive and is not HYPP". Perhaps they should have capitalized "Impressive" and made it look like they were not criticizing the horse! haha
If I didn't have a horse with Impressive in his pedigree (he is non-HYPP, too), I would have no clue what they were saying.


----------



## Endiku

I'm a little late but I just thought I'd pitch in and say that Featherfeet is right, sometimes it is actually very responsible not to geld a dwarf. We have a 14 year old Brachiophalactic (sp?) dwarf stallion who was never gelded because we had three vets see him and all three told us that he would have only a 20% chance of making it through anesthesia. He has narrowed nasal passages which constricts his breathing some, so any amount of sedation is very unsafe for him. He's even kept awake to be floated for that reason. Ofcourse, as responsible owners, we don't allow him to be with any of our mares on the slight chance that he could overcome his deformities and mount a mare, but he doesn't show any stallion traits because we've worked with him and he's just fine with a small band of geldings that he plays with


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Good for you Endiku, for taking on the responsibility of a dwarf. I am quite sure though, he gives you endless pleasure. 

Lizzie


----------



## jumanji321

LouieThePalomino said:


>


Is it just me, or does the horse look like she is going to bite the girl here?


----------



## cowgirl928

if i were that horse id bite her :twisted:


----------



## SunnyDraco

"I have 4 females that will be a year old in June sorrel or bay in color only $75.00 I have some colts that will be 2 this spring only $125.00 can be seen at 765 west 25 south Blackfoot (Riverside area) please call after 5 in the evening ."

Does no one on Craigslist know how to write sentences? Punctuation? I am sure their horses are as great of quality as their price and their owner's writing ability. 

And, I think I might've posted this stallion in the thread last year, before his very first foal hit the ground. He still screams FRAME to me, but they offer a live foal guarantee. 

Dun Stallion
"Standing at Stud to the public. APHA Reining/Cow bred. You can visit his page at APHA Docs Gallant Jose - Shadowbrook Acres Horses for information and images."

What scares me is the first mare posted on the website that is due with his foal in a couple months, she looks like she might be a frame carrier as well.


----------



## cowgirl4753

SunnyDraco said:


> "I have 4 females that will be a year old in June sorrel or bay in color only $75.00 I have some colts that will be 2 this spring only $125.00 can be seen at 765 west 25 south Blackfoot (Riverside area) please call after 5 in the evening ."
> 
> Does no one on Craigslist know how to write sentences? Punctuation? I am sure their horses are as great of quality as their price and their owner's writing ability.
> 
> And, I think I might've posted this stallion in the thread last year, before his very first foal hit the ground. He still screams FRAME to me, but they offer a live foal guarantee.
> 
> Dun Stallion
> "Standing at Stud to the public. APHA Reining/Cow bred. You can visit his page at APHA Docs Gallant Jose - Shadowbrook Acres Horses for information and images."
> 
> What scares me is the first mare posted on the website that is due with his foal in a couple months, she looks like she might be a frame carrier as well.


It says that he is N/N for lethal white, so I guess he has been tested?? I could be way off base as i know nothing about frame overo stuff


----------



## SunnyDraco

cowgirl4753 said:


> It says that he is N/N for lethal white, so I guess he has been tested?? I could be way off base as i know nothing about frame overo stuff


I would be very suprised if he wasn't frame, the white on his face and the attempts to eliminate the white on his legs scream frame. Sometimes tests are messed up, if he was tested.


----------



## cowgirl928

that stud has an awkwardly large head when you go to the website and look at him. He looks like he has a nice demeanor, but if breeding for color I'd say no.


----------



## Nightside

Race Horse Stud Services

Oh, great, he rears up, and OMG that second picture?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707

*FREE!!!! ARABIAN FILLY 3 years (Shasta County)*

Untrained hard to load and hard to catch. First to get her and she is yours free.
FREE!!!! ARABIAN FILLY 3 years


----------



## Nightside

Double post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Animallover707

Free Tennessee Walker mare


----------



## Tarpan

Nightside said:


> Race Horse Stud Services
> 
> Oh, great, he rears up, and OMG that second picture?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Just proving that he's... you know... equipped to do the job. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Never mind....


----------



## DoubleKCustoms

"*** cowboy pony *** (prescott)

needed,,,,,,i have a ten yr old tw/ aqha bay guelding for sale,,,,,he is a wonderful ride for riding fence or checking cows,,,,,is 100% sound,,,,but needs a experience cowboy or solid cowgirl,,,,is cureently being ridden by a trainer,,,and has only one bad habit,,,,but nothing that a experience cowboy or cowgirl cant handle,,,,serious callers only,,,,,he is a bay horse with lots of potential,,,,,i am 100% sure about this horse and his habits,,,,,,the price for the horse is neg,,,,so if your serious about haveing a solid cowboy pony than please feel free to call me and ask any questions you may have i will be totally honest with you"


----------



## caljane

DoubleKCustoms said:


> "*** cowboy pony *** (prescott)
> 
> needed,,,,,,i have a ten yr old tw/ aqha bay guelding for sale,,,,,he is a wonderful ride for riding fence or checking cows,,,,,is 100% sound,,,,but needs a experience cowboy or solid cowgirl,,,,is cureently being ridden by a trainer,,,and has only one bad habit,,,,but nothing that a experience cowboy or cowgirl cant handle,,,,serious callers only,,,,,he is a bay horse with lots of potential,,,,,i am 100% sure about this horse and his habits,,,,,,the price for the horse is neg,,,,so if your serious about haveing a solid cowboy pony than please feel free to call me and ask any questions you may have i will be totally honest with you"


Boy, would we love to know what this one problem is ... any takers?


----------



## Kati

On the dwarf mini pony, we had one born on our farm (we didn‘t breed her! Bought the mare) and we ended up selling her to a great home. Silly little thing thinks she‘s a dog. Not as in following you around but as in she's house broke, has her own bed in the living room and plays fetch with the kids. They're fully aware of her problems and how much they spend on her (she‘s got very weak ankles) but say it's all worth it because she's such a great pet.

Also not so much an ad but a catalog for a sale coming up. Some snippets:
“Lovely bay with black mane and tail.“
“Gorgeous dark chestnut with black stockings, mane, and tail.“
^ Can we just give these people the definition of bay? Bay with black mane and tail is redundant unless it‘s a paint and you want people to know it doesn't have a white tail
“beautiful palomino!“ photo was a half sharved flaxen chestnut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*WTH? That poor horse. There is all kinds of things wrong with their tack.
*

*Registered Tennessee Mare (pic) - $1000*









Registered with Tennessee Walking Horse Breedre's and Exhibition Association (TWHBEA), Champagne Horse Breeder Onwers Association(CHBOA). Also can be registered with Spotted Saddle Horse Breeders & Exhibition Association (SSHBEA). For further information call (830)875-9573.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she must be an absolute saint.


----------



## cowgirl928

id take a look at her...hmm my man may be needing a horse soon...and agreed, she must be a saint


----------



## WSArabians

tiffrmcoy said:


> *WTH? That poor horse. There is all kinds of things wrong with their tack.
> *
> 
> *Registered Tennessee Mare (pic) - $1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Registered with Tennessee Walking Horse Breedre's and Exhibition Association (TWHBEA), Champagne Horse Breeder Onwers Association(CHBOA). Also can be registered with Spotted Saddle Horse Breeders & Exhibition Association (SSHBEA). For further information call (830)875-9573.


Uhh... Is that a backwards chin strap??


----------



## smrobs

I can't quite tell what kind of bit they've got on there. It's either a chin strap put on wrong or it's a very poorly adjusted hack of some kind.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

It does appear to be a backwards chin strap but not only that they used a flank cinch in placement of a girth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sweeney Road

loveisabug said:


> Horse Arabian Bay Mare


This poor mare has been on CL for at least a couple of months. I have the feeling that the person who put up the ad is being very fussy as to where the mare is going to go, and hasn't found the 'right' place yet. 

I can understand not wanting to let meat buyers have her, but...why not get a bridle and a saddle to check her out?


----------



## FrostedLilly

Awesome. :evil:

*4yr old gelding broke to ride*

_4yr old gelding broke to ride,good with other horses,can be rode bareback or with the saddle,leads and loads good very quiet,around 38 inches_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Poor thing! ^^^ That's terrible...


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Yet another idiot, riding a Mini. When will people learn? Where was this ad? I'm SO disgusted.

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FeatheredFeet said:


> Yet another idiot, riding a Mini. When will people learn? Where was this ad? I'm SO disgusted.
> 
> Lizzie


Not just ANY idiot, though! A chunky idiot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Holy freaking flying flamingos... What is this, destroy the mini's month?!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Did you notice in the last picture, the horse is almost falling over?

I hope someone who is local, will call these people and give them a 'Come to Jesus' speech. Also, tell them their ad is all over the net, with hundreds of thousands seeing it. Nobody is impressed. Just another form of animal abuse.

Lizzie


----------



## Annanoel

This ad isn't so much dumb just lack of care. I mean yes, she did have a blanket but ouch for those spots! I'm surprised they aren't sores...

Arabian Mare Horse For Adoption


----------



## cowgirl928

as far as the mini ad goes, yeah they need a "come to Jesus speech" and probably a kick in the pants as to how dumb they look on the internet with that person on the mini. 

and seriously?! Do people not check under their blankets? You should be checking for fit before you even leave it on long enough to do that to a horses skin!


----------



## loveisabug

Sometimes I just don't have words.



Dark Bay Mustang Mare

"6 years old mare very sweet , feet just done, wormed, her next shot due in April. I brought this mare because she was pregnant and wanted the foal we have her baby she is 6 months old so Mom is ready for a new home. We have our riding horses and the foal will be a replacement horse for mine as he is getting up there in age. Only reason I am asking something for her is so I know you want this horse.. She is bomb proof loves food, she will do anything you want for a snack. She is 14.2 hands will lead on a rode but I have never rode her and I don't know anything about her past as she came from a rescue group up in Yreka. You will need to pick her up. She comes when you call her, but not necessary she will come anyway she'll be looking for food...Photos are current, she has her winter coat on when she looses it she is almost a black brown in color."


----------



## SunnyDraco

Of course she comes looking for food, her winter coat is not hiding her spine and hips *facepalm*


----------



## WSArabians

loveisabug said:


> Sometimes I just don't have words.
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Bay Mustang Mare
> 
> "6 years old mare very sweet , feet just done, wormed, her next shot due in April. I brought this mare because she was pregnant and wanted the foal we have her baby she is 6 months old so Mom is ready for a new home. We have our riding horses and the foal will be a replacement horse for mine as he is getting up there in age. Only reason I am asking something for her is so I know you want this horse.. She is bomb proof loves food, she will do anything you want for a snack. She is 14.2 hands will lead on a rode but I have never rode her and I don't know anything about her past as she came from a rescue group up in Yreka. You will need to pick her up. She comes when you call her, but not necessary she will come anyway she'll be looking for food...Photos are current, she has her winter coat on when she looses it she is almost a black brown in color."


Wow... Those poor, poor ponies... :-|


----------



## SunnyDraco

Yet another example of pretty color = breeding quality. But hey, they offer a live foal guarantee... Wonder what they define in that? Stand and nurse? I hope no one breeds a frame mare to him, since there is absolutely no reason to even test him for frame

*Dun Paint Stallion*


----------



## Tryst

What a bargain! $10,000 for a Friesian colt with too much white! 

I actually think he is cute, but not $10,000!!! 

Registered full Friesian stud colt


----------



## caljane

Tryst said:


> What a bargain! $10,000 for a Friesian colt with too much white!
> 
> I actually think he is cute, but not $10,000!!!
> 
> Registered full Friesian stud colt


*hm* how did they manage the registration? FHANA quotes: Selective breeding minimizes white markings and the only white marking allowed on a studbook-registered horse is a small star.

Looks like they didn't bother to update that ad - he is 8 month old by now and probably already weaned ...

Pretty ******, doubtless!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Not so much dumb, but more of an oddity...

"I am selling this filly at such a reduced price because my vet thinks she has an ear tooth. We have not done x-rays. I was told it does not cause her pain, is fixable and not hereditary. She does have a lump on her ear which I have pictured. Give your vet a call or do some research regarding an ear tooth. Feel free to give my a call and I'll explain it better."

**Ready To Start AQHA Filly**


----------



## FaydesMom

horse transport

Sure, just let me stuff my horse into your little, rusted out and run down two horse trailer and send her off across the United States with you. :shock::shock:

Not a snowballs chance in...well, you know where. :evil:


----------



## FaydesMom

SunnyDraco said:


> Not so much dumb, but more of an oddity...
> 
> "I am selling this filly at such a reduced price because my vet thinks she has an ear tooth. We have not done x-rays. I was told it does not cause her pain, is fixable and not hereditary. She does have a lump on her ear which I have pictured. Give your vet a call or do some research regarding an ear tooth. Feel free to give my a call and I'll explain it better."
> 
> **Ready To Start AQHA Filly**


I would give her a go if I were closer, had an extra $1000 laying around and an empty stall. She's a cutie and decent blood too boot.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I believe these things are some type of cysts, but often called 'ear teeth'. She's a pretty thing.

Lizzie


----------



## jumanji321

That ear tooth reminds me of the lump in my horse's throat latch area. I've had several vets look at it and all have given me the same answer. It's a type of cyst. It causes her no pain and I actually forget about it until someone points it out and thinks my horse has cancer.


----------



## SunnyDraco

FaydesMom said:


> horse transport
> 
> Sure, just let me stuff my horse into your little, rusted out and run down two horse trailer and send her off across the United States with you. :shock::shock:
> 
> Not a snowballs chance in...well, you know where. :evil:


I see your rusty 2 horse trailer and raise it to this gem 
Horse Transportation
"I have the tools and experience, over 40 years hauling kritters give us a call and will give you a free quote, fuel prices are up so we have to charge a little more than we would like however will give you the best price possible"

I think they have been using the same trailer for 40 years lol


----------



## WSArabians

SunnyDraco said:


> Not so much dumb, but more of an oddity...
> 
> "I am selling this filly at such a reduced price because my vet thinks she has an ear tooth. We have not done x-rays. I was told it does not cause her pain, is fixable and not hereditary. She does have a lump on her ear which I have pictured. Give your vet a call or do some research regarding an ear tooth. Feel free to give my a call and I'll explain it better."
> 
> **Ready To Start AQHA Filly**


Nothing like being responsible for what you produce...


----------



## Tryst

caljane said:


> *hm* how did they manage the registration? FHANA quotes: Selective breeding minimizes white markings and the only white marking allowed on a studbook-registered horse is a small star.



I think he is only registered in the "B" book and not the main stud book.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I'm not even sure what to say to this one...
Horse for sale or trade
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

^ Wonder if anyone in the neighborhood is going to end up with a surprise foal from an escaped stallion. I'd be fuming.

Mare and Stallion Miniature Paint Horses

Dwarfy stud with mare, and by the sounds of it, already produced two dwarfy fillies. But they have great personalities. -facepalm-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

I thought dwarf minis are unable to be registered?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

The mare isn't too awfully bad, inasmuch as I don't see any dwarf characteristics. However, the sorrel/white stallion, is very suspect. Neither is really breeding quality to begin with. 

There is no test for dwarfism so if the parents are registered, then the offspring can be also. It is up to the responsibility of breeders, to know what and what not, to breed.

Lizzie


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Very interesting.. Of course I would love a galding that knows a saddle and a briddle

Sochs and Black Jack Pony 11 hh - Saskatchewan Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Saskatchewan


----------



## doubleopi

Um, that's the best pic you can come up with? Not only a distance shot, but she's the furthest away at that!

16 yr old TWH mare









 
I hate to part with my horses but my my children come first. Penny is 16. she is broke, just rode her today for a few minutes. She needs someone who can give her a refresher and then anyone could ride her. She trailers well, loads and hauls. She is a trail horse, or breed and raise a baby or two. She has spotted parents and back a few generations (she just took after her grandmother and came out bay). I have personally ridden her grandmother and grandfather as well as her mother (mother is onsite). She and her mother where born and raised here. She is a pretty bay with a blaze. $500


----------



## hisangelonly

horse 4 sale - $60

























Wild horse for sale its brown and white male,its a paint horse about 5 years old if more info needed email mail asap it still a stud


----------



## doubleopi

That poor boy! :shock:


----------



## jumanji321

He wouldn't even be that bad if he had a lot more muscle and weight on him.


----------



## FaydesMom

23 month old cremello TWH philly about 14-14.1 hands....some ground work is done, can jump on her back and she wont buck or anything....my husband jumped on her with just a halter on and she didn't do anything just rode off...needs to be bridle wised....naturally gaited and Purdy smooth....sweet and gentle will walk right up to you in the field....only reason im selling her is because we have to many and just not enough time to fool with her...she is gonna make a really good horse...$700 O.B.O
____________________________________________

Well, at least they know they have too many and are trying to do something about it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kilokitty

Are those scars on her face? And I'm hoping she's just naturally ribby.



















We have a 5 year old bay mare horse for sale. She is a very docile and calm animal and loves to be spoiled. She stands approximately 13.2 hands high and is NOT registered. She leads, loads and stands for a farrier and also RIDES. We have not ridden her ourselves, however, the person we got her from told us that she did ride. We want $275.00 for her. These pictures were taken approximately a month ago and she has put on more weight since then. She deserves a GOOD home with kind people and that is our aim. She will make someone a good companion.

Oh Yes. Let's put a toddler on a horse with no means of controlling it and give the toddler the lead rope, too! That's a darn bright idea!










I am looking for a horse that me and my daughter can just love and spend time with.
I have over 15 years of exp. training and taming unruly horses.
I would like to have a young horse that need some training, or an older horse
that just need a loving home.
I am not looking to buy I want a free horse that NO one wants and can not love or feed anymore.
I have 6 acres with barn. And all the time, love, and feed.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's "wild," yet he's wearing a relatively well-fitting halter. Something is rotten in Denmark, and it ain't the cheese!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

1. the cremello is cute and at least they know they need to get rid of her even if they cannot spell
2. that sorrel makes me sad
3. why would you put a TODDLER on a horse and step back leaving the horse to do who knows what, jeapordizing the life of the child. Idc how bombproof and wonderful the horse is, its still a horse that can get spooked


----------



## doubleopi

Erm, BLM, while I appreciate a shot of both sides of the horse, that would probably be better accomplished by taking two seperate photos of said horse instead of just posting a mirror image of one side............:?
https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5636&mygalleryview=

ETA: And they did it twice! For one horse!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

doubleopi said:


> Erm, BLM, while I appreciate a shot of both sides of the horse, that would probably be better accomplished by taking two seperate photos of said horse instead of just posting a mirror image of one side............:?
> https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/horse.php?horse_id=5636&mygalleryview=
> 
> ETA: And they did it twice! For one horse!


Your link didn't work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi

Oi vey, I don't know what is wrong with it! 

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/onlinegallery.php

It's horse #9320 from Mantle Ranch, WY

Also, #5507 from Carson City
She's only a year old and her feet look like that? The BLM is supposed to take care of the horses, not give them slipper feet!


----------



## franknbeans

Some of the others were even worse. 5500, 5502.........horrible.


----------



## boots

In defense of Steve Mantle: He gets many horses from the BLM. A BLM employee takes photos and put them online. And, not all BLM employees know diddly about horses. It not all the BLM does.

Once at the Mantle place, the horses start getting handled. That includes hoof care. Often it is the first time other than being shipped here and there.


----------



## doubleopi

The Mantle ranch one I just thought was amusing, with mirroring the pictures. And I'm glad he does what he does! Makes them worth more all around to get some handling!


----------



## IslandWave

> MUST DEPART WITH MY STALLION. MOVING OUT OF STATE AND I REFUSE TO TRAVEL A HORSE AS FAR AS I AM GOING. HE IS A STALLION SO HE DOES SHOW THAT SIDE OF HIM AT TIMES. I HAVE VOICE TRAINED HIM HE CAN GO LEFT, RIGHT, SIDE, BACK AND FRONT AS WELL HAVE HIM STAND ON HIS HIND LEGS THEN TAKE OFF! HE IS VERY SMART AND A VERY BIG BABY. HE HAS NEVER MADE AN ATTEMPT TO BITE. MY GRANDKIDS WILL FEED HIM OUT OF THEIR HANDS. HATE TO SEE HIM GO!


I've always wanted a horse that will stand up on its hind legs and then take off. >_< And yes, that was posted all in capital letters on the Craigslist ad.


----------



## apachiedragon

IslandWave said:


> I've always wanted a horse that will stand up on its hind legs and then take off. >_<


I imagine it would look like this...


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

^^ Made my night.


----------



## Maple

hourse for sale for sale in Dublin : €350 - DoneDeal.ie

OK, the general idea of the ad itself is not stupid... bar the horrific spelling and lack of punctuation. I'm just slightly worried about the horse killing itself with the way it is tied. 

Also, I'm not confo expert but is that pony's back and neck insanely long compared to the rest of it??


----------



## franknbeans

the front looks like it was photoshopped onto the rear of that pony......totally disproportionate.


----------



## cowgirl928

apachiedragon said:


> I imagine it would look like this...
> Thriller Cat...wait for it. - YouTube


I laughed so hard I started to cry, thank you for my daily laugh.


----------



## FrostedLilly

franknbeans said:


> the front looks like it was photoshopped onto the rear of that pony......totally disproportionate.


 
I think it's just the perspective that gives the optical illusion of being really long... not saying the horse doesn't have a long back, but I think it looks longer than it actually is. And that last picture with him tethered is a total FAIL.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

It is a very common practice, to tether horses out like that, in England and Ireland. This especially among some Gypsies, who often graze their horses on roadsides or even the land of others. Never seen one with that kind of string, but have seen tons with neck collars on and long lines to a stake. 

In the '70's, I knew an Arabian Horse breeder in the US, who also used to stake his horses out in a similar fashion. I never liked the practice and wouldn't dare use it on one of my horses, but the Arabian breeder's horses, never seemed to get into trouble.

Lizzie


----------



## Maple

FeatheredFeet said:


> It is a very common practice, to tether horses out like that, in England and Ireland. This especially among some Gypsies, who often graze their horses on roadsides or even the land of others. Never seen one with that kind of string, but have seen tons with neck collars on and long lines to a stake.
> 
> In the '70's, I knew an Arabian Horse breeder in the US, who also used to stake his horses out in a similar fashion. I never liked the practice and wouldn't dare use it on one of my horses, but the Arabian breeder's horses, never seemed to get into trouble.
> 
> Lizzie



It is common in Dublin, in the rougher areas of Ballymun, Finglas, Tallaght and Mullhuddart ... where the horses are "jockeyd" by young lads in tracksuits and sneakers - no saddle and they just gallop around the fields. There was an irish program made several years ago called "Diarmud's pony kids" which took 5 of these kids and gave them proper lessons and equipment.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

QUARTER HORSE BRAKES

OUCH


----------



## equiniphile

Kilokitty said:


> Are those scars on her face? And I'm hoping she's just naturally ribby.


Looks like fungal scarring to me.


----------



## SunnyDraco

FeatheredFeet said:


> It is a very common practice, to tether horses out like that, in England and Ireland. This especially among some Gypsies, who often graze their horses on roadsides or even the land of others. Never seen one with that kind of string, but have seen tons with neck collars on and long lines to a stake.
> 
> In the '70's, I knew an Arabian Horse breeder in the US, who also used to stake his horses out in a similar fashion. I never liked the practice and wouldn't dare use it on one of my horses, but the Arabian breeder's horses, never seemed to get into trouble.
> 
> Lizzie


Their tethering "string" is also what they are using for a "halter" in the other pictures


----------



## doubleopi

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> QUARTER HORSE BRAKES
> 
> OUCH


What a way to describe it!


----------



## franknbeans

oh dear god-this poor filly is probably already bred. UGH. Stupid people. I wish I could just go get them.

filly and colt


----------



## HollyBubbles

Horses are tethered like that all the time here in NZ, you will be driving along the main highway and see peoples little bush ponies tethered on the big grass verges that back onto forest, especially when there is no grass around on their actual property (like now). My miniature gets tethered all the time (mind you, she has an actual halter on and is always in a place she can be seen) because she can't be on grass 24/7 like my big guys (she foundered just after we rescued her) and I can't paddock her for an hour a day because she is like houdini, fences won't hold all 37" of her :lol:
Tethering doesn't bother me so long as the horse is able to be seen where it is tethered and isn't stressed out over it


----------



## EliRose

franknbeans said:


> oh dear god-this poor filly is probably already bred. UGH. Stupid people. I wish I could just go get them.
> 
> filly and colt


Oh poor things! :-(
They all look so wormy, or pregnant.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

franknbeans said:


> oh dear god-this poor filly is probably already bred. UGH. Stupid people. I wish I could just go get them.
> 
> filly and colt


Both of them are train wrecks, but that colt's hind legs scare me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Gah. There trying to sell this mustang mare who's in her 20s and is swaybacked and had sledded hooves. She seems nice and tolerant but look at the videos of her! I feel so bad! 

Facebook

Facebook

Facebook

Facebook
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsea

friendly white pony, cute horse
It's not that bad of an ad, but the goats in the background made me crack up lol...


----------



## Back2Horseback

LouieThePalomino said:


> Gah. There trying to sell this mustang mare who's in her 20s and is swaybacked and had sledded hooves. She seems nice and tolerant but look at the videos of her! I feel so bad!
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Facebook
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Sounds awful. I wasn't able to get the links, so didn't see it. 

I thought I should just mention that I don't think we're supposed to put FB stuff on HF. I'm not sure exactly why, but have seen that it is a rule, so I thought I should let you know, just for future reference! Absolutely NO "tattle-tale" attitude attached to this post, so please don't misunderstand...(it's one of those things I'd usually completely miss in "the rules" and like, get banned from a place-not that you'd get BANNED from HF for this post...Arghhh, you get my point, I'm hoping!), so I always prefer someone tell me stuff like this! :0)

Best to you! B2H :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

And many of us, don't do FB.

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here! Let me trade you a breeding to my fugly-as-heck stud whose only redeeming(ish) quality is his color/pattern for your registered mare! *headdesk*

Trade breeding for APHA or AQHA mare

Ummmmmm...that's the weirdest way to describe grullo I've ever seen.
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/grd/3658956530.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Here! Let me trade you a breeding to my fugly-as-heck stud whose only redeeming(ish) quality is his color/pattern for your registered mare! *headdesk*
> 
> Trade breeding for APHA or AQHA mare
> 
> Ummmmmm...that's the weirdest way to describe grullo I've ever seen.
> Andalusian X Stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What I find interesting about that paint stud is being "palomino".... The second image has his pedigree and their colors. None of the horses on the sire's side has any dilutes, the blacks all trace back to chestnuts and bays. On the dam's side (she is listed as dun), there is a line of duns and all others are non-dilute sorrels. 

And the second ad, who doesn't want a: "Gorgeous Dappled Taupe w/ Smoky dusted overtone, linedbacked Dun w/ black points and a beautiful mask and high black stockings."... They are unique need a long discription that the pictures didn't show :lol:


----------



## Tarpan

I think the paint stud is flaxen chestnut paint. 

And that grullo stallion is pretty, but not $1k pretty. I'd pay $500 + gelding fees for him tops.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

*Slams head against desk*
Mini colt 6 months old
I am thinking of selling my gorgeous little colt he is great to do anything with already. He is so much like a big dog. I have even put saddle on him and he great I put my 2 yr olds on him and he not fussed but relunctant to move. He is not even near my hip in size I would say the height of a rotweiller. I am only selling due to not much time on my hands he must go to a much loved home. He was born end august his mum is white mini his dad brown shetland x He has recently been weaned it been about a week.
mini colt 6 months old | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Waratah Area - Yolla


Who wouldn't pay $1500 for a "brude-mare" you probably can't ride?
Mare - selling as brude-mare
Leo Lila, warmblood x thoroughbred 
15.3hh, 13yrs old, chestnut with white markings 
She has very good blood-lines, a lovely nature and temprement. 
Good to handle and was ridden at pony club last season, very sound. 
Needs quite a bit of work if she is going to be ridden. 
Mare - Selling as brude-mare | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Devonport Area - Devonport


----------



## SnowCowgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This one has me scratching my head.
> 
> AQHA 3 Yr Olds WANTED
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Probably been answered already but i'd bet he's looking for 3 y/o geldings because:
1) many people prefer geldings
2) 3 years old is a decent age to get them going undersaddle without having to keep and feed them for a couple years
3) three years (or four or five in my mind) isn't too old for a viable resell potential. 

Bet this guy is just looking for colts to break and sell


----------



## hisangelonly

i feel so bad for this poor baby. He has been for sale for a couple of months now
---------------
*TB Racing horse bloodline - $1200 (Keller)*

Powered by Leaflet — Terms



1319 Whitley Rd

         








This is a 2 1/2 year old stud thoroughbred. Racehorse pedigree from Handsome Prince (Stallion) and Feeling Launchy (mare).

He takes a saddle and can be ridden, but is still learning his commands. He is gentle and loving. I have had him since he was

6 months old. Price negotiable.


----------



## hisangelonly

oh gee
----------
*Free horse (Ft. Worth)*

Hi I have a free Horse. It is a stud. I don't need it. Just come get it ASAP. It was given to me and I don't want it. It eats way to much. You can reach me at 817-696-3439. Thanks


----------



## LouieThePalomino

omg who would buy this? wth

Horse trailer


----------



## cowgirl928

he is so THIN...if this person has had him since he was 6 months old he should have some meat on him unless he is still only getting what a 6 month old does for feed. That is infuriating.


----------



## hisangelonly

reminds me of this one
-----------
*horse trailer - $550 (weatherford)*

            








I have this horse trailer asking 550.00 no title got 682-229-0307 cash only it need to be painted 
I also have a small flat bed trailer for 600.00 great for 2 four wheeler or what ever


----------



## Tarpan

Misty'sGirl said:


> *Slams head against desk*
> Mini colt 6 months old
> I am thinking of selling my gorgeous little colt he is great to do anything with already. He is so much like a big dog. I have even put saddle on him and he great I put my 2 yr olds on him and he not fussed but relunctant to move. He is not even near my hip in size I would say the height of a rotweiller. I am only selling due to not much time on my hands he must go to a much loved home. He was born end august his mum is white mini his dad brown shetland x He has recently been weaned it been about a week.
> mini colt 6 months old | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Waratah Area - Yolla


The same seller is selling the mother too as well as some other stuff. I bet they're having money trouble.

And I'd buy either one of those trailers, assuming that they're just ugly and not completely unsafe. Spend a few $$$ fixing them up and G2G.


----------



## hisangelonly

i know that means he has not gotten the nutrition he needs at the most important growing years in his life.


----------



## cowgirl928

those trailers are obviously safe to use for anything. it's not like they probably would fall apart on a big bump or anything...nope not at all. they are perfectly sound


----------



## hisangelonly

apparently they only need to be painted according to the seller lol


----------



## hisangelonly

so would that be a "white" horse?
--------------------
*ASPC true solid white shetland pony stallion - $700 (Naples, Tx 75568)*

         








Secret Meadows Maximus is a true solid white ASPC 2012 registered stallion, non graying, not a double dilute. He is DNA tested by UC Davis to be a maximum expression sabino homozygous for SB1 with a base coat of buckskin. Test results E/e red factor, A/a agouti, N/N silver, N/N splash 1-2-3, SB1/SB1 sabino. So all of his foals will be carrying at least one copy of SB1. He is enrolled in the classic futurity. He has one of the best dispositions of any foal I have ever had. He will seek out your attention and is the first one to start "talking" when you come into the barn. He is very easy to get along with and very enjoyable to be around. He has one light blue eye and one dark blue eye and you can't find a dark hair on him anywhere. He should be negative for lethal white, but has not been tested. His sire LMJ Big and Rich is a Hall of Fame earner in Foundation halter and is a son of Royal Norseman. His dam Single G's Showtime Delight is an unusually marked pinto daughter of Single G's Southern Pride. It is a hard decision to consider selling Maximus, but we just can't keep them all. Price $700 Please contact with any questions or more information PlaceHolder for secretmeadowsranch.com


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> so would that be a "white" horse?
> --------------------
> *ASPC true solid white shetland pony stallion - $700 (Naples, Tx 75568)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret Meadows Maximus is a true solid white ASPC 2012 registered stallion, non graying, not a double dilute. He is DNA tested by UC Davis to be a maximum expression sabino homozygous for SB1 with a base coat of buckskin. Test results E/e red factor, A/a agouti, N/N silver, N/N splash 1-2-3, SB1/SB1 sabino. So all of his foals will be carrying at least one copy of SB1. He is enrolled in the classic futurity. He has one of the best dispositions of any foal I have ever had. He will seek out your attention and is the first one to start "talking" when you come into the barn. He is very easy to get along with and very enjoyable to be around. He has one light blue eye and one dark blue eye and you can't find a dark hair on him anywhere. He should be negative for lethal white, but has not been tested. His sire LMJ Big and Rich is a Hall of Fame earner in Foundation halter and is a son of Royal Norseman. His dam Single G's Showtime Delight is an unusually marked pinto daughter of Single G's Southern Pride. It is a hard decision to consider selling Maximus, but we just can't keep them all. Price $700 Please contact with any questions or more information PlaceHolder for secretmeadowsranch.com


In a word, yes. At least they got him tested to see what his base coat is to know what he'll throw. Good looking kittke guy, actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

With you there DrafyAires. He is one good lookin dude.


----------



## hisangelonly

okay because i did not think there was such a thing as a "white" horse. I would be worried about lethal white. I think he is cute though. They have other ads for ponies, too


----------



## hisangelonly

my goodness i hope he gets gelded.
----------------
*Young Saddlebred Stud - $550 (Grand Prairie)*

      








3 year old Saddlebred/Pusher Stud. 
Anyone can ride, kid friendly, very flashy. Picks up all feet, great with farrier, no buck, no kick, and no bite. 
Know how to act around mares. Sweet guy!! Not Studdy at all. 
Mother was Saddlebred 16.1 hh
Father was Tennessee Walker 17 hh
Asking $550 OBO, not registered.


----------



## hisangelonly

looks more like a pregnant mare
-----------------------
*AQHA-Stud - $1000 (Kaufman Texas)*

            








Satin Silk Eagle, Grandson of Dash for Cash the winningest quarter horse of all times has been standing stud at Chunita Ranch the past 4 years, 15-4 excellent health. Solid Black with a white snipet on his forehead. Doctor has advised me to cut back on all of my outside activities. Consider some/part trade what have you, just as long as it don't eat.


----------



## nikyplushbreyer

LouieThePalomino said:


> omg who would buy this? wth
> 
> Horse trailer


that is better crushed then sold i you get last in a show for just for that trailer 
(not really but it is that bad)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> okay because i did not think there was such a thing as a "white" horse. I would be worried about lethal white. I think he is cute though. They have other ads for ponies, too


If he was lethal white, he wouldn't be alive. Lethal white foals are either stillborn or die within the first 48 hours of birth. The only way he could produce a lethal white foal is if he carries frame and is bred to a mare who carries frame as well. Then they have a 25% chance of having a lethal white foal.

Max expression of any of the pinto genes can cause a true white horse. This includes dominant white, sabino, or any of the overo genes. I'm not sure about tobiano (thought I remembered one of our color gurus saying that tobiano likes to keep color on, but I could be wrong).

Rereading the ad, my only complaint is that they haven't tested him for frame. It's not an expensive test and then they could say for certain if he carries or not. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> my goodness i hope he gets gelded.
> ----------------
> *Young Saddlebred Stud - $550 (Grand Prairie)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 year old Saddlebred/Pusher Stud.
> Anyone can ride, kid friendly, very flashy. Picks up all feet, great with farrier, no buck, no kick, and no bite.
> Know how to act around mares. Sweet guy!! Not Studdy at all.
> Mother was Saddlebred 16.1 hh
> Father was Tennessee Walker 17 hh
> Asking $550 OBO, not registered.


Why on God's green earth would you decide that breeding a saddlebred to a TWH would be a good idea?!?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

that poor horse looks awful!


----------



## smrobs

It also sends up huge red flags lit by flashing neon signs that they say a 3 year old stud is "kid friendly" and "anybody can ride".


----------



## DimSum

cowgirl928 said:


> With you there DrafyAires. He is one good lookin dude.


Oh my yes! Way too small for me but such eye candy for $700.00. Wonder how much they spent on the testing LOL


----------



## hisangelonly

okay I am not a color guru (far from it really). So thank you for explaining. Yes I meant I would be worried about his foals having lethal white. Not him. Sorry. I am not too good trying to learn genetics.


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Why on God's green earth would you decide that breeding a saddlebred to a TWH would be a good idea?!?!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh and what is a "pusher"?


----------



## alexischristina

Not dumb, but cute, I thought (also not a horse but...)

"My wife says it's a Nubian. I just call her a goat. _(Clarifying: I don't call my wife a goat, I call the goat a goat. Because it's got 4 legs and looks like, well, a goat.)_ No horns. Proven breeder had twin males last year. I believe she's about 2 - 3 years old. Really nice temperament. She lives with dogs, cats, chickens, ducks, donkeys, llamas, horses and sheep with no problem. 
$140 obo - Cash only"
Goat


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

It's not a Nubian (maybe a cross). But it is cute! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hisangelonly, that's why I explained about lethal white and all that. 

And I'm guessing a "pusher" is a slang term for Tennessee walker since that's what his sire is. Either that or the people are just stupid (wanna guess which way I'm leaning?...Uh, forward...brownie points if you can name the movie that's off of).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hisangelonly, that's why I explained about lethal white and all that.
> 
> And I'm guessing a "pusher" is a slang term for Tennessee walker since that's what his sire is. Either that or the people are just stupid (wanna guess which way I'm leaning?...Uh, forward...brownie points if you can name the movie that's off of).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, The Pusher was a famous TW stud  ...which that horse for sale bears no resemblance :lol: 

Tennessee Walking horse - The Pusher C. G. #725575 home page by Walkers West


----------



## hisangelonly

LOL Well since they kept him a stud, they're leaning pretty far to the low end of the IQ scale.....


----------



## hisangelonly

that tack set up is a nightmare. how many things are wrong that can be seen in this picture?
---------------------
*Double Registered Tennessee Walker Mare (pic) - $1000*










Registered with Tennessee Walking Horse Breedre's and Exhibition Association (TWHBEA), Champagne Horse Breeder Onwers Association (CHBOA). Also can be registered with Spotted Saddle Horse Breeders & Exhibition (SSHBEA). For futher information call (830)875-9573.


----------



## HollyBubbles

That bridle....


----------



## hisangelonly

lol i dont know what that is on her nose.


----------



## HollyBubbles

hisangelonly said:


> lol i dont know what that is on her nose.


I think its an extremely ill placed mechanical hackamore.. I could be wrong though


----------



## hisangelonly

there are no shanks on it. Maybe a sidepull? or a bitless bridle? Or something upside down? lol who knows.


----------



## hisangelonly

oh if i had all the money and time in the world....I would take every horse I see like this.
------------------
*Registered stud and female - $500 (Temple)*










Have a registered stud young asking $500.00 and a registered female asking $500.00 call 254-773-3620


----------



## hisangelonly

-_- where do I sign up
--------------------------
*GET A LOAD OF THIS SH_ _ !!!! - $1 (Temple , belton, killeen)*










This month we have cow poo on sale for $25 per yard , it will make your garden or your grass look amazing . we also have custom made soils mixed to your spec ,,,, and delivered to your location ,, or stop by and get a load of BS or any type of material


----------



## Maple

whaaaaaaaaaaaat?? And when I was manager of a yard I _GAVE AWAY_ horse manure for free???? I could have made a fortune!


----------



## Army wife

hisangelonly said:


> there are no shanks on it. Maybe a sidepull? or a bitless bridle? Or something upside down? lol who knows.


It was assumed to be the chin strap over the top of her nose. and a back cinch used as a cinch. That add was already posted here....must be pretty bad if it ends up here twice!


----------



## Saranda

I have an S hackamore with a similar noseband, so I guess it might be the thing, just misplaced horribly - ZILCO S HACKAMORE | eBay


----------



## hisangelonly

Saranda said:


> I have an S hackamore with a similar noseband, so I guess it might be the thing, just misplaced horribly - ZILCO S HACKAMORE | eBay


Oh okay I see it now. I haven't seen this on here before. If I had known it was posted before I would not have posted it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

hisangelonly said:


> oh if i had all the money and time in the world....I would take every horse I see like this.
> ------------------
> *Registered stud and female - $500 (Temple)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a registered stud young asking $500.00 and a registered female asking $500.00 call 254-773-3620


I wouldn't give 500 for the poor dears, but I agree. If I had the money they would be mine.


----------



## hisangelonly

cowgirl928 said:


> I wouldn't give 500 for the poor dears, but I agree. If I had the money they would be mine.


If I had the money they'd all be mine. Poor things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

lol i think they want too much for him since he's a gelding. But his eyes are gorgeous! [Even though they only have one good photo lol]

*
"DROP DEAD GORGEOUS PALOMINO GELDING. AMBER EYES , HE'S A LOOKER! STOUT BUILT, MUSCLE, MUSCLE! BEAUTIFUL BLONDE MANE AND TAIL. WTC, BACKS GREAT, PRETTY MOVER...CURRENT ON EVERY SHOT AND COGGINS, JUST WORMED HIM AS WELL. THIS HORSE WAS BOUGHT FOR ME AS A GIFT, AND IS NOT FOR ME. HE IS SIMPLY THE MOST SWEET AND CALM HORSE, EASY KEEPER, LOADS, CLIPS, TIES, ETC. JUST TOO BIG FOR ME!!!! PLEASE CALL ONLY IF SERIOUS, MY HUSBAND PAID A LOT FOR THIS GUY AND I FEEL BAD  "*


----------



## LouieThePalomino

lol i think they want too much for him since he's a gelding. But his eyes are gorgeous! [Even though they only have one good photo lol]

*
"DROP DEAD GORGEOUS PALOMINO GELDING. AMBER EYES , HE'S A LOOKER! STOUT BUILT, MUSCLE, MUSCLE! BEAUTIFUL BLONDE MANE AND TAIL. WTC, BACKS GREAT, PRETTY MOVER...CURRENT ON EVERY SHOT AND COGGINS, JUST WORMED HIM AS WELL. THIS HORSE WAS BOUGHT FOR ME AS A GIFT, AND IS NOT FOR ME. HE IS SIMPLY THE MOST SWEET AND CALM HORSE, EASY KEEPER, LOADS, CLIPS, TIES, ETC. JUST TOO BIG FOR ME!!!! PLEASE CALL ONLY IF SERIOUS, MY HUSBAND PAID A LOT FOR THIS GUY AND I FEEL BAD  "*


----------



## hisangelonly

He looks like a giraffe in that last poor quality photo haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kotori

Back when I was looking for my first horse, I wanted one that was advanced beginner safe, <15 years old (Flexible there) and could advance as I did. I could lease a horse like this for $150/mo here, and buy one for $500-1000. 

But I wanted to support a rescue, so I checked out Petfinder. Found a perfect horse. 8 years old. W/T/C working up to jumping. Had basic dressage training. $800. I got super excited, then I scrolled past all this information. At the very bottom in small type it said "Due to a recent leg injury, this horse can never be ridden"


If I had the money I would, but $800 for a pasture pet?


----------



## hisangelonly

Gee! That's insane!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

wow 800 for a pasture pet...shame that the horse couldn't be ridden. I wonder if anyone ever took him?


----------



## hisangelonly

Probably someone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

*Free horse (kissimmee)*

I have a 15 yr. old mare, true black, 14.2 h. She would make a great beginner lesson horse for small children. Very gentle and smart. Very calm. does anything you ask her to. She is lame at the trot and canter. But not at the walk. I can send pictures. She is very sweet and cute as a button.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

*Free horse (kissimmee)*

I have a 15 yr. old mare, true black, 14.2 h. She would make a great beginner lesson horse for small children. Very gentle and smart. Very calm. does anything you ask her to. She is lame at the trot and canter. But not at the walk. I can send pictures. She is very sweet and cute as a button.


----------



## Kotori

*I love rescues. I volunteer at a rescue, but I think this qualifies*
Here's your chance to own a retired race horse!! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

*Here is your chance to own a retired race horse!*
Oliver is a 6 year old Chestnut Gelding. He is a prior high dollar race horse. He has had some professional dressage training and has been in one dressage show!! He is extremely sweet.
$1,800

Seems a bit pricy for a horse that has been in one show, even with professional training.


----------



## cowgirl928

...why is she free if she is such a great horse...

EDIT: ok so why don't they see WHY she is lame before trying to get rid of her..


----------



## hisangelonly

For all they know it may be completely resolvable and she could recover!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Kotori said:


> *I love rescues. I volunteer at a rescue, but I think this qualifies*
> Here's your chance to own a retired race horse!! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
> 
> *Here is your chance to own a retired race horse!*
> Oliver is a 6 year old Chestnut Gelding. He is a prior high dollar race horse. He has had some professional dressage training and has been in one dressage show!! He is extremely sweet.
> $1,800
> 
> Seems a bit pricy for a horse that has been in one show, even with professional training.



Some rescues are off their rocker! On a somewhat different note - we were looking to adopt a kitten a few months ago - various animal rescues wanted between €60 - €120 for the freakin thing. Another wouldnt let us adopt until we supplied bank statements, confirmation of employment and they needed to do 3 drop-in un announced home checks before they would allow us to take one. SERIOUSLY??? 

We ended up with two randomly driving by a rescue I wasn't familiar with - we donated €20 and left with two kittens. They were happy the kitten had a home and they could make room for the inevitable kittens that will replace them.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Kotori said:


> *I love rescues. I volunteer at a rescue, but I think this qualifies*
> Here's your chance to own a retired race horse!! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com
> 
> *Here is your chance to own a retired race horse!*
> Oliver is a 6 year old Chestnut Gelding. He is a prior high dollar race horse. He has had some professional dressage training and has been in one dressage show!! He is extremely sweet.
> $1,800
> 
> Seems a bit pricy for a horse that has been in one show, even with professional training.


I especially love those kinds of ads that they paid for the ad, don't fill in all the basic information, including temperament... or the pedigree of said high dollar race horse :lol:


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh I know and they wonder why they can't place any animals. Because apparently you have to be a millionaire to be good enough for their rescue animals! I don't even deal with rescues. I go to the pound because I know I'm saving an animal from gettin put down and it's cheap and you don't have to be investigated by the freaking CIA to get a dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

our local shelter isn't that bad at least. we have gotten 3 dogs from them with no problem!


----------



## hisangelonly

Ya the shelters are not bad. It's the rescues that ask for your dominant arm and leg and your firstborn child
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

I know they have a job to do and expenses to pay... but seriously, €120 for a cat? If I'm goin to pay that for a flippin cat it darn well wants to be able to make my dinner and clean my house. 

I swear, I get asked less questions to renew my GNIB card to stay in this country than I was when tryin to adopt a cat.


----------



## WSArabians

Maple said:


> I know they have a job to do and expenses to pay... but seriously, €120 for a cat? If I'm goin to pay that for a flippin cat it darn well wants to be able to make my dinner and clean my house.
> 
> I swear, I get asked less questions to renew my GNIB card to stay in this country than I was when tryin to adopt a cat.


I saw a cat on our local Kijiji ads for $850. I wanted my sister to buy it just so I could tell people she had a $850 Rag cat. :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

haha! an 850 dollar cat?! Are you kidding me?! well it is certainly easier to feed than an 850 dollar horse


----------



## Maple

WSArabians said:


> I saw a cat on our local Kijiji ads for $850. I wanted my sister to buy it just so I could tell people she had a $850 Rag cat. :lol:


I know somebody who spent €600 on a Main Koon (?) cat :shock: 

Now, that cat wants to freakin well do the ironing and scrub the toilet! lol


----------



## Nightside

My MIL paid 1k for her ragdoll, plus neuter, declaw in front, and supplies. Then she Gabe him away to us when she got tired of cleaning his litterbox. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

holy buckets. 1k for a cat?!


----------



## WSArabians

C.R.A.Z.Y.

May be a long shot but I'm looking for someone who has a draft breed stud Thoroughbred stud or an Arabian stud who would be willing to breed my 2 mares for free. Maybe someone just wants to see what he'll throw bred to a Thoroughbred chestnut or dark bay Appendix mare.

Free Breeding - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## WSArabians

This one was funny. LOL

this horse is a 5 year old mare and she is a bit shy to come to new people but easy to catch with oats.. i am not an experienced rider and too chicken to get on her and go for a ride.. she is fast when she runs in the feild ... i have saddled her plenty of times and got on while she was tide up but never went for a ride... she is 13.5 hh arabian persaron... open to offers

5 year old mare - British Columbia Livestock For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia

And this one:

Hi I have perbread Arabian stud for sale he is too years old not broke but hand friendly 

http://bc.kijiji.ca/c-pets-livestock-for-sale-Perbread-arabian-stud-W0QQAdIdZ458504718

.......


----------



## cowgirl928

I assume "persaron" is a percheron...?


----------



## WSArabians

cowgirl928 said:


> I assume "persaron" is a percheron...?


You're guess is as good as mine...LOL


----------



## cowgirl928

an arab percheron mix? what does that look like? A huge arab or a dainty percheron or a mix that should just not be?


----------



## SunnyDraco

WSArabians said:


> And this one:
> 
> Hi I have perbread Arabian stud for sale he is too years old not broke but hand friendly
> 
> Perbread arabian stud - Dawson Creek Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Dawson Creek
> 
> .......


Love their spelling and how a friendly stud is when he is at the far end of the paddock/enclosure in every picture so you can't see him very well either :?


----------



## MAG1723

*HORSE SADDLEBRED - $800 
*

                  








_6YE OLD SADDLEBRED GEILDING 16HAND SORRELL WITH 4 WHITE STOCKING FEET BLAZE FACE BROKE TO RIDE JUST STARTING TO WORK WITH DRIVE LINES DOING WELL ANY QUESTIONS CALL SAM ********** MUST SELL NO PASTURE BRING OFFER_

Is it in a open field right beside a road?


----------



## cowgirl928

no I faintly see a fence, its a skinny skinny wire one


----------



## MAG1723

*Horse - $150 
*

_







_
_ I have a 4 year old Paint mare that I'm having let go of. With this economy and all, I can't really afford to feed and groom it properly. No health problems, up to date on all shots and ready to breed. Her name is Sheila, after my late aunt who got me into riding. I'm letting it go to the right person for only $150 because I need some repairs done to my house and that's how much they'll cost.

_This is such a funny post for so many different reasons!:lol::lol:


----------



## MAG1723

*TWHBEA 16h Big Lick Black Gelding - $1250 
*

_     _ 
_







_ 
_ A Black Power, 2003 16hh Black TWHBEA gelding. Broke to ride, has been shown in Big Lick competitions and his feet are set up to be padded. Nice big horse with stout legs to carry his big body. Has 8 world grand champions on his papers which include The Pushover, The Pusher C.G., Delight Of Pride, Triple Threat, The Touch, Mark Of Carbon, Gll's Carbon Copy and Ebony's Senator. Needs his hair slicked down but other than that he is ready for the show ring. $1250 Call **********

_Ready for the show ring? Look at the poor things condition. Its coat is ruffled ya, but look at the poor things hooves!


----------



## cowgirl928

he needs grooming, proper care, serious farrier rehabilitation, and then after the farrier gets him done with he would also need to be ridden just to get him into shape. Poor thing. I'd take him just to give him a good home and make him look happy.


----------



## MAG1723

*QUARTER HORSE PAINT GELDING - $500 
*

_           _ 
_







_ 
_ I HAVE A 3YR OLD COMEING 4,QUARTER HORSE GELDING FOR SALE.HE IS BROKE FOR ME A WOMAN,HE WOULD NEED A EXPERIENCED RIDER.BECAUSE OF MY OWN MEDICAL ISSUES,THAT I CAN NO LONGER RIDE HORSES.IS THE ONLY REASON HE IS UP FOR SALE.HE IS RED+WHITE WHITH SOME BLACK MIXED IN HIS TAIL.A VERY BEAUTIFUL HORSE.CALL ********** OR ********** call or text the********** i do not e-mail.._

Such a funny post. The horse doesn't look to happy!


----------



## cowgirl928

he has a "wth why are you selling me" face. he is broke for a woman hahaha no men better be interested


----------



## SunnyDraco

MAG1723 said:


> *Horse - $150
> *
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> _ I have a 4 year old Paint mare that I'm having let go of. With this economy and all, I can't really afford to feed and groom it properly. No health problems, up to date on all shots and ready to breed. Her name is Sheila, after my late aunt who got me into riding. I'm letting it go to the right person for only $150 because I need some repairs done to my house and that's how much they'll cost.
> 
> _This is such a funny post for so many different reasons!:lol::lol:



:lol: I love the 3 perfect black circles on the nose of the black and white pinto to the right. Made me think of the finger holes in a bowling ball :rofl:


----------



## hisangelonly

-------------
*Free bull and horse semen! (Dallas)*

I have a very large amount of residual bull and horse semen that I no longer need at my farm. If you're interested, please contact me at (615) 418-0190. Feel free to text or call anytime! Free of charge as long as you can come pick it up.


----------



## hisangelonly

i think her legs are toooo far back 
----------------------
*6-YO gelding, Quarter / Arabian, dressage, jumping, endurance, lesson - $2250 (Sherman)*










Check his video on youtube.com:





Tango is a very flashy 6 years old gelding. He is a cross Quarter Horse -- Arabian.
Very pretty and very sweet! He around 14.2 hands.
Always comes up to you in the pasture, loves attention. He is nice with the other horses and very easy going. No rear, no buck, great ground manners.
He is a great jumper. Also awesome dressage horse. Would make a nice 'english' lesson horse, or great prospect for endurance. 
This boy wants to work for you!


----------



## hisangelonly

A friesian welsh cross?! what??
------------------
*Fresnian/Welch Pony Mare - $375 (Tyler)*










4 yr old coal black Fresnian/Welch cross mare. Rides western but been started English too. Rides good. Backs up. Just needs be finished out. Needs fine tuning on ground manners. $375. Well worth the money.


----------



## DimSum

hisangelonly said:


> i think her legs are toooo far back
> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check his video on youtube.com:
> http://youtu.be/oqWrJXp3v2o


:shock: holy hard hands batman!


----------



## hisangelonly

what is up with her front legs??
-----------
*AQHA Filly- colonel freckles bloodlines - $400 (Minden, Tx)*










Scarlet "High Dollar Rose" is a vert sweet and gentle natured filly. Her foaling date was April 25, 2011, so is about right at the perfect age to start training. She has no kick or bite, and doesnt have a mean bone in her body. She will lead, load, stand tied all day,and stand quietly for the farrier. You can touch her all over without her reacting at all and she loves to be loved on and groomed. And she loves treats! I believe she would make an excellent childrens project horse, one where they could grow up together and create that lifelong bond. She should mature to over 15+ hands. Last time I measured her she was right under 13.1 hands, but she has recently went through a big growth spurt and i believe she is at 14.1 now. Due to how fast she is growing she has dropped a little weight, but is putting it back on with a little feed. 

I have recently worked with her on taking a saddle and she took it without spooking or bulking up no problem and she's never seen one before then. Will get pictures of her under saddle as soon as the rain let's up.

Only reasons Im even selling her is due to having too many needing training, and not enough time for them all since having a baby myself. My loss is your gain she will make a wonderful addition to any breeding program, or a nice addition to your family! 

The first picture was the last one i took before her winter coat came in, the second is after her winter coat came in a couple months ago.


----------



## MAG1723

hisangelonly said:


> -------------
> *Free bull and horse semen! (Dallas)*
> 
> I have a very large amount of residual bull and horse semen that I no longer need at my farm. If you're interested, please contact me at (615) 418-0190. Feel free to text or call anytime! Free of charge as long as you can come pick it up.



 ????


----------



## hisangelonly

MAG1723 said:


> ????


My first thought was what on earth would someone want that for?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponypile

I feel bad for that grey arab cross. He's actually really cute and could be a pretty fancy horse for an ambitious kid in lessons. I think could probably be taught to have a good jump too, if he was actually allowed to use his neck when he jumps. And not cranked into some fake, evasive frame.


----------



## hisangelonly

I know I would love to have that Arab cross! But alas I have to be broke!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I don't understand how they can look at that picture and say it looks great lets put it online! Or that hitting him in the mouth that way is right.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio

*Buckin horse anyone?*

You in need of a wild buckin brood mare? "...buckin stock wild as hell paint mare"

You in need of a wild buckin broodmare - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

Does this ad scream "project pony" to anyone else? :lol:


----------



## Army wife

hisangelonly said:


> i think her legs are toooo far back
> ----------------------
> *6-YO gelding, Quarter / Arabian, dressage, jumping, endurance, lesson - $2250 (Sherman)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check his video on youtube.com:
> http://youtu.be/oqWrJXp3v2o
> 
> Tango is a very flashy 6 years old gelding. He is a cross Quarter Horse -- Arabian.
> Very pretty and very sweet! He around 14.2 hands.
> Always comes up to you in the pasture, loves attention. He is nice with the other horses and very easy going. No rear, no buck, great ground manners.
> He is a great jumper. Also awesome dressage horse. Would make a nice 'english' lesson horse, or great prospect for endurance.
> This boy wants to work for you!



Omgsh!! He's so cute!! I want him!!!


----------



## cowgirl928

Koolio said:


> You in need of a wild buckin brood mare? "...buckin stock wild as hell paint mare"
> 
> You in need of a wild buckin broodmare - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton
> 
> Does this ad scream "project pony" to anyone else? :lol:


she doesn't look "wild as hell"


----------



## hisangelonly

I think I see some horns and red in her eyes... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

*HORSE FOR SALE - $2000 (DELTONA, FL)*

"Sky Golden Girl, Register Tennesse Walking Mare, she is 14'3, will mature about 15'2, great temperament, 'One of a Kind' , She will be 3yrs old in October 2013, She behaves and rides like a 5yr old, She goes on trail rides smooth like silk, She is like a pet, comes right up to you when She sees you, Easy keeper, flashy, couggins ad dewormed up to date.
for more info please call"


----------



## LouieThePalomino

*TRADE: Companion Quarter Horse (Eustis, FL0)*

"Sweet quarter horse mare. We rescued her and have current coggins for her. We need to find her a nice home. Previous owner passed away. You will need to come and pick her up, as we do not have a horse trailer. We simply heard she was in need of help and had not been fed for 3 wks. We answered that call for help and she is now healthy and beautiful. Tari was born April 29, 1992 and is a bit of a spit fire and has not been ridden in years.... Not been ridden in years, so we call her a companion horse.

WOULD LIKE TO TRADE FOR: PEACOCKS, CHICKEN COOP/TRACTOR, LARGE PARROT CAGE, OR OUTSIDE LARGE DOG RUN/KENNEL.

No slaughter houses! 

Please contact us if you have a home for her. Thank you and God Bless Please contact us by email."











_I wonder if shes still rideable. Actually,I might be interested in her._


----------



## hisangelonly

Do you have peacocks lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank

I'm not sure if this is the same horse that's for sale - but there's another pic in their gallery.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, nothing like a saddlehorn in the cooch to wake you up in the morning :rofl:.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

owwwwww.


----------



## SunnyDraco

PunksTank said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same horse that's for sale - but there's another pic in their gallery.


Well, since the horse gets a curb bit for this stunt, the rider certainly should get bruised for stupidity :lol:

If you are going to jump western style, do it with one hand holding the reins and more slack given to the mouth :wink:


----------



## Endiku

They have a video of that grey gelding on their website too. Poor dear is being ridden in a curb action bit on full contact and his behind the bit and overflexed, trying to get away. No release during jumping, and his poor head at the canter! If only I had time and money...he seems like such a mellow little guy and he's obviously trying. His training would take a lot of undoing though...


----------



## cowgirl928

Hmm...I have a feeling with a relaxed rider and some determination with a mild bit (snaffle), he may just be fine yes. I like him too! Why does it seem like all the morons show the horses that would seem nice?


----------



## Misty'sGirl

So your horse is VERY forward moving and ONLY experienced and competent riders can ride her... yet you take photos of your little kid with NO helmet and on her bareback with a halter?!?! Logic... You have none....
Sweet Arab x Appaloosa mare | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Kingborough Area - Kingston

And these are really the best pics to sell your saddle? ...
Wintec Pro Issabelle Werth 16" dressage saddle, | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Brighton Area - Honeywood

(Can anyone tell me how to copy the pics onto this thread? I don't know how.)


----------



## Ponies

Holy down hill. Even for babies. #3 and 5
IC Taxed tothe Max APHA Loud Overo Stallion standing at stud


----------



## Skunkworks

smrobs said:


> Wow, nothing like a saddlehorn in the cooch to wake you up in the morning :rofl:.


I had that happen once. Came up to a good size log and wasn't paying attention, the horse treated it like it was 3 feet high and 6 feet wide. Needless to say, I had trouble walking the rest of the day.


----------



## WSArabians

Ponies said:


> Holy down hill. Even for babies. #3 and 5
> IC Taxed tothe Max APHA Loud Overo Stallion standing at stud


I'm glad he's tested, but that horse is most definitely only a stallion for his colour.


----------



## WSArabians

LouieThePalomino said:


> *TRADE: Companion Quarter Horse (Eustis, FL0)*
> 
> "Sweet quarter horse mare. We rescued her and have current coggins for her. We need to find her a nice home. Previous owner passed away. You will need to come and pick her up, as we do not have a horse trailer. We simply heard she was in need of help and had not been fed for 3 wks. We answered that call for help and she is now healthy and beautiful. Tari was born April 29, 1992 and is a bit of a spit fire and has not been ridden in years.... Not been ridden in years, so we call her a companion horse.
> 
> WOULD LIKE TO TRADE FOR: PEACOCKS, CHICKEN COOP/TRACTOR, LARGE PARROT CAGE, OR OUTSIDE LARGE DOG RUN/KENNEL.
> 
> No slaughter houses!
> 
> Please contact us if you have a home for her. Thank you and God Bless Please contact us by email."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I wonder if shes still rideable. Actually,I might be interested in her._


She looks like a nice mare!
You should go get her.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

WSArabians said:


> I'm glad he's tested, but that horse is most definitely only a stallion for his colour.


I'm not seeing where it says he's tested. I think the "throws 75% color" thing just means that so far when they've bred him, they've gotten color out of him three out of four times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm not seeing where it says he's tested. I think the "throws 75% color" thing just means that so far when they've bred him, they've gotten color out of him three out of four times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For LWO, I meant. 
Colour testing should be for fun.


----------



## Maple

Ponies said:


> Holy down hill. Even for babies. #3 and 5
> IC Taxed tothe Max APHA Loud Overo Stallion standing at stud


I'm fairly confident that #3 is actually on a hill... looking at the fence it looks to be.. maybe... or possibly I'm just hopeful? lol


----------



## smrobs

Maple, I think you might be right.

First thing that popped out about that stud to me? Holy long back and calf knees, Batman.
Yuck.


----------



## cowgirl4753

Dun with black points AQHA mare - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

Had to share this one just on the fact that she might be homozygous for dun?? Lol isn't dun a dominant trait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So many things wrong with the pics!! At least it demonstrates what a saint the mare is! Also, I was unaware that certain Arab lines like to trot more than others. *facepalm*

Arabian Mare for Sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

a little forward for a dressage saddle, isnt it?
======
*Horse ~Dressage Saddle - $55 (Coppell, Texas 75019)*










DRESSAGE SADDLE ~ English riding~ Seat size 17" comfortable seat Made by: EURO -Thorogood. Comes with leather stirrup straps. No stirrups and no girth. In good condition. Has been stored & needs a good cleaning. Made of synthetic materials except for the leathers for the stirrups. No rips or tears. Has been stored inside. please email if interested. ask for Lori 
I have sold my horses, selling remaining Equine saddles & supplies


----------



## hisangelonly

well gee. that stinks! way to ruin a great horse!!!
------------------
*Warmblood cross mare, comes complete with issues - $650 (McKinney)*










Very sweet Selle Francais thoroughbred cross mare for sale.

Chestnut with blaze and socks. Stands about 15.2 hands. 7 years old.

Big mover for her size. 

Moves freely in the pasture and on the longe. 

Sound, clean legs.

Was consistently jumping 3' - 3'9" last year, out of state. Has not been shown in Texas.

Not registered. No idea what bloodlines are.

Do not have a video.

Issue is that when ridden, will do a nice long free walk on a loose rein but will not go any faster than a walk. Does not buck, spook, or bolt. Just stops and stands there for a few seconds, then walks off calmly.

Found out recently that for several months toward the end of last year she was being ridden hard by a heavy handed trail rider in an poorly fitting saddle and bit. 

I am inclined to think that her issue is both physical and psychological. Possible general back pain, possible kissing spine syndrome. No x rays have been done yet.

She is lovely to take for a walk and would make a nice jumper or eventer if she can be brought around. For now she is lounging in the pasture with a few pals.

No vices. Good ground manners. Loves attention. Just needs someone to take the time to figure out the issue. I do not have the time or money to fix this, not to mention that she really is an in your pocket kind of horse and I work too much to give her what she needs.

Back in the day she preferred to be ridden on a loose rein. She was a push button kind of horse, very uncomplicated and responsive. Lovely to ride.

I am her second owner and have known her since she was a yearling. 

Once again, she is not registered, I do not know her bloodlines, and I do not have a video of her.


----------



## Endiku

Poor gal :/


----------



## hisangelonly

I am guessing she is mentally fried? :/


----------



## hisangelonly

not a horse but related...looks like it is made out of painted tin foil 
---------------------------------
*Single Axle Horse Trailer/Traila Para Un Caballo - $1050 (Forest Hill/Fort Worth 76140)*










Blue Single Axle Horse Trailer Asking $1,050

Has New Paint And New Wood 
Primer+Blue Paint 
New Lights 
Ready to Use 
Title/Tag Is Current 
Has Its Spare Tire /Good Tires 
Includes New Jack 
Floor is Metal 
Has Rubber/Horse Mat on Flooring Inside


----------



## hisangelonly

2 years old and ridden by beginners..hmmm...
-----------------------
*2 year old gelding (Gholson)*










Two year old gelding green broke, takes a bit. Never bucks, been ridden by beginners. Loves to play. $450.00


----------



## hisangelonly

i think draftyaires needs to go rescue this cute little guy
---------------------
*6 month old Draft/Quarter Horse Colt for sale - $150 (Bellville)*










I have an adorable 6 month old Draft/Quarter Horse cross colt for sale. Look at his big bones in his legs, he's going to be a big boy. He is going to make a great riding horse. I'm asking only $150 for him. He will only go to a loving home. 

I live near Bellville, which is about an hour NW of Houston. Please either call or text me at 979-398-9696 for more info.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> i think draftyaires needs to go rescue this cute little guy
> ---------------------
> *6 month old Draft/Quarter Horse Colt for sale - $150 (Bellville)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an adorable 6 month old Draft/Quarter Horse cross colt for sale. Look at his big bones in his legs, he's going to be a big boy. He is going to make a great riding horse. I'm asking only $150 for him. He will only go to a loving home.
> 
> I live near Bellville, which is about an hour NW of Houston. Please either call or text me at 979-398-9696 for more info.


Oh my goodness!!!! If I was near Texas (not two big states away), I SOooooooo would!!!! How adorable is he?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

he is adorable and needs someone to save him lol. I know why must Texas be such a huge state? lol


----------



## hisangelonly

what is up with his rear end?!
------------------------
*17 hand Thoroughbred Project Horse - $1500 (Cypress)*










Standing at a true 17 hands this tall boy has been such a pleasure to start. He registered with the jockey club, birth date of March 24, 2004. It also has his race history. He has been doing walk, trot, canter and small jumps. His teeth were just done march 1st and he is current on vaccines and coggins. He is very willing and wants to learn more. He clips, loads, ties and leads with no problems. I dont have the time to give to 
him. I would have priced him a lot higher but he must go by Friday 3/8/13. Videos on you tube cantering left 



 trotting 



 cantering right 



*****going to magnolia horse auction 3/9*******


----------



## hisangelonly

sorry i am talking about that dip on his rump


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> he is adorable and needs someone to save him lol. I know why must Texas be such a huge state? lol


I'm more in western Arizona. Just Google mapped it and Bellville, TX, is almost 1,300 miles away. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So many things wrong with the pics!! At least it demonstrates what a saint the mare is! Also, I was unaware that certain Arab lines like to trot more than others. *facepalm*
> 
> Arabian Mare for Sale
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They tend to have a lot higher hock action - best suited for CEP.
Nice mare, though, with a beautiful pedigree.


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm more in western Arizona. Just Google mapped it and Bellville, TX, is almost 1,300 miles away. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


eeek! dang that is far!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This mare makes me cry. She's being ridden two hours a day when she's that skinny?! And she's bred...for a 2018 foal?!

5 yo Sorrel Apendix Qh Mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This mare makes me cry. She's being ridden two hours a day when she's that skinny?! And she's bred...for a 2018 foal?!
> 
> 5 yo Sorrel Apendix Qh Mare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw she would be beautiful if she were healthy. That stallion is a looker. Lol gestation must last 5 yrs haha


----------



## FaydesMom

*pony - $500 
*











Kind hearted pony loves people has lots of spirit he is honiry still has his nut 
____________________________________________

:shock::shock: Is that supposed to be "ornery" or "horny"?? Being as he "still has his nut", I'm confused...

He is cute though


----------



## Kilokitty

Scar on his front leg, junk lying about the pasture, practically no grass...










_Nice big gelding. Gentle enough for anybody to ride. Easy to catch. Clips, bathes, loads good. Price negotiable._

Oh dear all that is good...










_MINIATURE STALLION FOR SALE, 34'iNCH TALL. COLOR: PAINT, 3YEAR OLD, CAN BE RIDDEN BUT NEEDS TO BE lEADS. ASKING $550. _


Wow.. another colour stud. 










_Champagne color horse stud 6years old , broke to ride . Has been ridden by beginners. Looking to sell or trade. $750 obo_

This poor horse...










_4 yr old waking horse for sale a unique buckskin color. He still a stud and he does tricks like pplay dead! He's a very high spirited horse for a well experienced rider._

I think that's all I'll post for now. Don't want to make it too long...


----------



## Jalter

RACING HORSE - Horses - Pets and Livestock - West Valley City - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com

Very detailed, don't you think?


----------



## Jalter

Thoroughbred broodmare - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Salt Lake City - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com

"due to a past injury she is no longer comfortable being ridden....She will make a great eventer or jumper broodmare"


----------



## EliRose

I was wondering why you posted the broodmare at first Jalter, then I saw her price O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silly Socks

I found an ad once the gave the horses height in dimensions like 1200x3000x1490?????


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Jalter said:


> RACING HORSE - Horses - Pets and Livestock - West Valley City - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com
> 
> Very detailed, don't you think?


Ohh... KSL always has some nice ones :lol: 

Around here, everything for sale goes up on KSL, including my horse, but there is so much crap on there, its shocking. :shock: If you had to sum up the horse market in one website.


----------



## Horselady7777

This horses back feet look like a cows hooves
Horse


----------



## BellaMFT

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Ohh... KSL always has some nice ones :lol:
> 
> Around here, everything for sale goes up on KSL, including my horse, but there is so much crap on there, its shocking. :shock: If you had to sum up the horse market in one website.


I completely agree. There is a lot of crap on it. I saw one ad that said "he likes to run back to the trailer and if you hold him back he crow hops". WOW, that makes me want to go look at him. I think KSL is Utah's craigslist.


----------



## Jalter

BellaMFT said:


> I completely agree. There is a lot of crap on it. I saw one ad that said "he likes to run back to the trailer and if you hold him back he crow hops". WOW, that makes me want to go look at him. I think KSL is Utah's craigslihttp://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-650410t.


Basically, but occasionally, you will come across a good one. Thats where I found my horse, and later sold him. This was my add, just so you can see it is possible to have a good ad, **** (same thing that was on ksl, but the ad was deleted there): 
http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-650410
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

_MINIATURE STALLION FOR SALE, 34'iNCH TALL. COLOR: PAINT, 3YEAR OLD, CAN BE RIDDEN BUT NEEDS TO BE lEADS. ASKING $550. _

This just sickens me. Why do idiots, keep putting kids who are way too big, on Minis? I don't get it. I suppose if they owned a Great Dane, they'd let the kid ride that too.

Lizzie


----------



## Army wife

Jalter said:


> Thoroughbred broodmare - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Salt Lake City - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com
> 
> "due to a past injury she is no longer comfortable being ridden....She will make a great eventer or jumper broodmare"


I'm confused. I think they are saying she would make a good brood mare if you wanted to breed for a jumper or eventer. I don't think they were saying SHE would make a good jumper or eventer. Am I right or wrong?


----------



## GypsyRose

I think you are right, that's the way I read it anyway. And as far as putting big kids on mini's, My best guess is that people think if the kids feet don't touch the ground he must fit!


----------



## Jalter

Army wife said:


> I'm confused. I think they are saying she would make a good brood mare if you wanted to breed for a jumper or eventer. I don't think they were saying SHE would make a good jumper or eventer. Am I right or wrong?


My point was who would pay that for a horse that could be nothing but a broodmare/ pasture pet? Don't get me wrong, every horse deserves a good home, but that price tag is insane.


----------



## Army wife

Jalter said:


> My point was who would pay that for a horse that could be nothing but a broodmare/ pasture pet? Don't get me wrong, every horse deserves a good home, but that price tag is insane.


Oh!!! Thanks for clarifying!!! I didn't even look at the price! lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald

But if she had really good temperment, conformation and a very good show record (won a lot of events) a breeding barn would buy her for $7000 easily.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FeatheredFeet said:


> _MINIATURE STALLION FOR SALE, 34'iNCH TALL. COLOR: PAINT, 3YEAR OLD, CAN BE RIDDEN BUT NEEDS TO BE lEADS. ASKING $550. _
> 
> This just sickens me. Why do idiots, keep putting kids who are way too big, on Minis? I don't get it. I suppose if they owned a Great Dane, they'd let the kid ride that too.
> 
> Lizzie


There was an ad for Rottweilers on CL I saw a while back that had a kid astride one of the Rottweiler parents (think it was the sire). Kid was about 3. Way to advertise your dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

*APHA Stud Color Guarantee (Big Timber, Mt.)*










2013 Book closed. "Sin's Hijackin kid" is 17 years old & in good shape, He is about 15 hds, 1100 lbs, *smokey black, but registered as a dun.* 4 black hoves. *Throws black, dun & bay tobianos*. Hand or pasture breeds & has been collected as he *spent a few years in a collage equine program*. [...] I raised this horse & won furturities as a baby [...] 1st picture is Jack, 2cd is a buttermilk buckskin out of a buckskin QH mare.

_Here is a stallion owner who had her stallion in a college equine program, but she has no clue about color genetics? Does he carry cream or dun? Sad. _
_And in 17 years - this is what she came up with as his best picture? :shock:_


----------



## HollyBubbles

caljane said:


> *
> And in 17 years - this is what she came up with as his best picture? :shock:*


*
Wait hold on a second... You mean to tell me that his photo ISN'T attractive? But. But. But.... The giraffe neck is just such an amazing attribute, photos should always show off the alpaca stance shouldn't they??
:lol:*


----------



## HollyBubbles

Yeah, well done on your photos guys... That worked out well didn't it, never mind your colt is stuck over the railings of your fence or anything, but hey, lets grab the camera...

very good looking pinto colt 2y | Trade Me


----------



## Maple

HollyBubbles said:


> Yeah, well done on your photos guys... That worked out well didn't it, never mind your colt is stuck over the railings of your fence or anything, but hey, lets grab the camera...
> 
> very good looking pinto colt 2y | Trade Me


Looks like he's just sittin back and chillin out to me :lol: Who needs to stand when you have a fence to sit on??


----------



## Oldhorselady

I can't say this ad is dumb, but are the legs on this horse weird? Maybe it's just the pictures....

3 yr old paint filly GORGEOUS!!and BROKE!!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Oldhorselady said:


> I can't say this ad is dumb, but are the legs on this horse weird? Maybe it's just the pictures....
> 
> 3 yr old paint filly GORGEOUS!!and BROKE!!


 :shock: The first thing that I saw were her back legs... they just look weak, or something.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Oldhorselady said:


> I can't say this ad is dumb, but are the legs on this horse weird? Maybe it's just the pictures....
> 
> 3 yr old paint filly GORGEOUS!!and BROKE!!


Totally appears weird to me as well, but more than just her legs...like, her back legs are underneath her oddly, and her front legs appear over at the knee...then, her barrel is odd, with her neck tying in low so her whole body, while possibly just fine from a true "conformation" point of view (I'm obviously about as far from a conformation expert as exists!) simply looks WEIRD. She's really pretty though, at the same time. Ugh. I'm sure I'll regret responding to this post! Please folks, don't eat me alive? At least bbq me first? :0)


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

itty bitty teeny tiny pasterns. zero bone and really posty in the front. looks like a halter experiment gone wrong.


----------



## WSArabians

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> itty bitty teeny tiny pasterns. zero bone and really posty in the front. looks like a halter experiment gone wrong.


Looks like halter conformation on right, unfortunately.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oldhorselady said:


> I can't say this ad is dumb, but are the legs on this horse weird? Maybe it's just the pictures....
> 
> 3 yr old paint filly GORGEOUS!!and BROKE!!


There's so many things wrong with this filly's conformation, I don't even know where to start. Unfortunately, as WSA pointed out, she'd probably do well in the modern halter ring. Or, a halter breeder would use her as a broodmare in a heartbeat, I'd imagine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Ick 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Got bored today and browsed my local Craigslist.
*

I feel sorry for this girl, she looks skinny

*Standardbred Pacing Mare - $1500 (Southeast Houston)*

      








I have a 6 yr old standardbred Pacing horse. She is 16.3 hands. Fast and smooth. Does great in hobbles or out. Gentle with experienced kids and does great on trailrides. I am asking 1800 for her OBO. call or text for details


I'm pretty sure he's dapple gray
*Stout Blue Roan - $1500 (Tomball) * 








I have a nice stout 4yr old blue roan. He is green broke and has been around cows. Loads and hauls nice. Got him off a ranch where he worked cows and have been teaching him the basics like picking up feet and grooming. He is a quick learner and eager to please. Have tracked and penned cows in our arena. Would make an excellent calf roping or heel horse, but is fit for anything you would like to do with him. Text or call @ 
Thanks 
Coty

He's a bit to big to be riding that pony
*10 year old P O A pony - $550 (rosenberg) * 








I have a nice looking pony for sale needs more saddle time . Got's great ground manners easy to load trim and lead . Green broke No buck or rear or bite ever he is an easy keeper not a kid horse yet but with time he could be . $550 obo willing to trade for something 

These poor girls  (I think they've been on here before but not sure sorry if they were)
*SETLAND PONIES FOR SALE - $500 (Beltway 8 & hwy. 90)*










I HAVE TWO SETLAND PONIES FOR SALE, THEY HAVE BEAUTIFUL COLORS, WHITE AND SORREL, WHITE AND GRAY, BOTH ARE MARES AROUND 2 YEARS OLD AND READY TO NEW HOME. THEY HAVE BEEN WITH ME FOR 6 MONTHS THEY ARE WORMED AND CURRENT COGGINS. FOR MORE INFO OR PHOTOS PLEASE CAL AT Ernesto, THANKS. SERIUOS BUYERS. HABLO ESPANOL.


not really dumb but it wouldn't hurt them to clean their water bucket once in awhile.
*Paint Quarter Horse mare for sale - $1200 (Rosenberg)*










Gentle mare 9 years old. More than we can handle right now.  Expeirenced riders only Stands for ferrier. Up to date on Coggins. Comes from Peppy San Badger line. We have her papers. To good home only.



Would it kill you to put up at least a bit more info in him? I also feel sorry for him too
*Male Horse - $600 (288)*




     








I have a male horse. I dont have space for him anymore.



Those are the best pics you could find to sell your horse?

*SELLING HORSE - $700 (249-ANTOINE) *       








Selling horse for $700 
Nice horse 
you can ride



I know this persons been on here before for selling a colt they're also selling a filly...
*1 year old Gaited Filly for sale!!! - $150 (Bellville)*

 








I have a beautiful 1 yr old gaited filly for sale. She is as sweet as can be and is going to make a great riding horse. I'm asking only $150 for her. She will only go to a good home. She comes with a current coggins.


----------



## cowgirl928

those poor horses :/


----------



## Back2Horseback

Look at the last "gaited filly" pic...

What's going in with this poor, thin girl's left hind leg? It's like, crossed underneath her &, there is a tennis ball-sized lump directly distal to the point of hip...

Then the fact that she appears so damaged. Her coat is as lackluster as can be, and she definitely lacks hoof care and SO MUCH OTHER care as well. :0(


----------



## Cacowgirl

Heartbreaking to see so many horses that are living a substandard life.


----------



## cowgirl928

Back2Horseback said:


> Look at the last "gaited filly" pic...
> 
> What's going in with this poor, thin girl's left hind leg? It's like, crossed underneath her &, there is a tennis ball-sized lump directly distal to the point of hip...
> 
> Then the fact that she appears so damaged. Her coat is as lackluster as can be, and she definitely lacks hoof care and SO MUCH OTHER care as well. :0(


I think the photo was taken as she was moving her rump around. It looks to me like she is about to pass her left leg under her belly to move her butt.


----------



## Back2Horseback

^ Thanks! Glad to know such; that's a relief, at least! :0)


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

*Beautiful horses - $500 (Cedar springs)*

17 year old chocolate paint mare beautiful blond mane and tail. Quarterhorse previous owner had her registered and I have her paperwork. I rode her daily for a few years but she would probable only be considered green broke. She had been used as a brood mare before I got her. 

4 year old gelding from above mare. I have his paperwork. He really hasn't had real work he's kind of a scaredy cat. The lady I board them at has trained racehorses and she says he has potential.

I've had them 4 years, I moved and needed to board them and I really can't afford to keep them. It breaks my hearts. I truly want to see them go to someone who cares. 
I can send pictures just can't attach at this time to this ad.
Thx
-------------------

Hmm well this is interesting...A 17 year old chocolate paint with a blond mane that has been ridden daily for a few years and considered green broke. Now unless she was given this horse to this lady unbroken (since I guess she was a brood mare) I can understand. The 2nd horse....I just laughed.
-------------------
*$500 QH gelding - $500 (Coopersville)*


Guner is a 5yr old bark bay. He is 15.3 hands and.has lots of.mucle. Very calm and nice. Great attitude. Does not go after other horses. Comes to you in the pasture. Does not kick,bite or.crib. Good for.vet and farrier. Ties,loads and bathes. Very showy looking with a long wavey tail. Not no long mane. He is still green and ik still working with him. He walks and trots great. We go for.rides down the driveway and in the fields with or without another horses. He has never bucked, bolted or reared riding. He needs someone who will ride or show him. I just got  a colt who needs a lot of feed and work and wont.have alot of time for all of them. No papers. To good home only. Price is.firm since i have already droped price. Will include saddle and.blanket for $150.

Nice punctuation. What does 'Not no long mane' mean? Lol.
---------------------
Nice to see all of the pictures of the horses are just them eating.

Horses for sale


----------



## cowgirl928

well we can see that the American school system has failed at teaching grammar and spelling.


----------



## Cacowgirl

It certainly has!


----------



## cowgirl928

I'm so thankful that my state is working on making the school system better so things like this may be prevented haha


----------



## nuisance

I'm ashamed to admit, that sounds like it could be written by my DH! he types using one finger, no capitalization, no punctuation (uh-oh, double negative!) He placed an add for his Corvette on Craigs list. I had to go back and edit it, it was so shameful!


----------



## caljane

nuisance said:


> I'm ashamed to admit, that sounds like it could be written by my DH! he types using one finger, no capitalization, no punctuation (uh-oh, double negative!) He placed an add for his Corvette on Craigs list. I had to go back and edit it, it was so shameful!


What does "DH" mean? Hopefully not "Dumb Husband", but maybe "Dummy Horse"? Be assured - my horses are not very good at grammar either :wink:


----------



## cowgirl928

Bahahaha! ^


----------



## Critter sitter

Not a horse But..... the title says it all
HORE TRAILER 2H SLANT


----------



## BellaMFT

Critter sitter said:


> Not a horse But..... the title says it all
> HORE TRAILER 2H SLANT


At first, I was thinking what's wrong with the trailer. Then I seen the title. :lol:


----------



## Roadyy

Critter sitter said:


> Not a horse But..... the title says it all
> HORE TRAILER 2H SLANT


I instantly heard Marvin Gaye singing in the background...."Let's get it on"


:lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

oh gosh I finally get it! I kept looking at it and didn't get it for a while haha


----------



## Maple

Well I suppose a slanted hore trailer does make sense... how slanted do you think it is??


----------



## WSArabians

Dreamcatcher5 found this one:










Star quality colt, 9000 views and no takers eh? Shame, that.


----------



## cowgirl928

I still can't believe that they didn't get him off the fence before taking the photo.


----------



## caljane

cowgirl928 said:


> I still can't believe that they didn't get him off the fence before taking the photo.


I can understand that they *took* this picture - it's funny as long as he isn't/wasn't panicked - but why using it in a sale-ad - that really blows my mind!

Like this here - I would use this picture only if I would try to sell a stupid horse (not much point in that, though ):


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

BAHAHAHAHA!!!!^^^^ thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Critter sitter

Roadyy said:


> I instantly heard Marvin Gaye singing in the background...."Let's get it on"
> 
> 
> :lol:


its I nice looking trailer
my guy friend said to let him know if there were any hores left in there


----------



## tiffrmcoy

That was too funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

cowgirl928 said:


> I still can't believe that they didn't get him off the fence before taking the photo.


it looks liker they actually tied him there then took it


----------



## BellaMFT

WSArabians said:


> Dreamcatcher5 found this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star quality colt, 9000 views and no takers eh? Shame, that.


 
I'm in the market for another horse. I think I'll look at him. :rofl:


----------



## cowgirl928

I will admit that I like his color and pattern...


----------



## SunnyDraco

Critter sitter said:


> it looks liker they actually tied him there then took it


Looks like he was tied to the corner and then tried to jump the fence. Years ago, my mom had tied a young gelding to a hitching rail. He tried to jump it, got halfway over and sat there with one end on each side of the rail, but my mom didn't take any pictures of how ridiculous he looked and untied him to get him off the hitching rail :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928

he honestly looks like he's kinda just chillin there...


----------



## Cweaver

I personally think the paint colts a cutie! Yes the description is a little over the top, the pics are... interesting, but I like what I can see of that colt!


----------



## autumnheart

I also like the colt's coloring. Weird picture though...


----------



## caljane

*Mares for Sale (Whitewood SD)*











2003 Bay Mare, Sire a Grandson of Snippy Cowboy, Dam is a Daughter of Snippy Cowboy. Very nice mare really quiet. 
1996 Bay Roan Mare the Sire is Cow Lady's Drifter, Dam is Daughter of Snippy Cowboy has produced some very 
nice foals. This mare will be having a foal this spring. 2003 mare we are asking $2500 and 1996 mare and foal 
for $3000. *The last picture is of our stud. He is the father to the foal the Bay Roan is caring now*. Call 


_$2500 to $3000 for a broodmare. HERE. Where you're lucky if a broke horse that sh***s gold sells for $1500 - boy, _
_if this seller can pull this off I pay him to be my agent!_
_But the really interesting part is daddys picture. Sometimes horse legs look weird in pictures, but his left front _
_looks really off, doesn't it?_


----------



## WSArabians

Wow, he should NOT be breeding with that conformation. :shock:


----------



## cowgirl928

holy I just feel bad for the poor thing. There is no way he is not in pain. Especially with how much pressure is being put on his knees from his front legs! Holy...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

What the......?! What is up with that stud's head?! I really hope that's a bad photoshop job!

I just showed the pic of that stud to my very non-horsey boyfriend and he said "What the hell is up with that horse?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

I am not saying this to be mean but he looks like he has a chromosomal disorder if you catch my drift..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowgirl928 said:


> I am not saying this to be mean but he looks like he has a chromosomal disorder if you catch my drift..


My boyfriend said the same thing, but I couldn't think how to put it in a way that didn't sound derogatory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Appears to me, as though he possibly has a very pronounced, Roman nose. Too bad about his leg. He's a gorgeous colour.

Lizzie


----------



## LouieThePalomino

caljane said:


> *Mares for Sale (Whitewood SD)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2003 Bay Mare, Sire a Grandson of Snippy Cowboy, Dam is a Daughter of Snippy Cowboy. Very nice mare really quiet.
> 1996 Bay Roan Mare the Sire is Cow Lady's Drifter, Dam is Daughter of Snippy Cowboy has produced some very
> nice foals. This mare will be having a foal this spring. 2003 mare we are asking $2500 and 1996 mare and foal
> for $3000. *The last picture is of our stud. He is the father to the foal the Bay Roan is caring now*. Call
> 
> 
> _$2500 to $3000 for a broodmare. HERE. Where you're lucky if a broke horse that sh***s gold sells for $1500 - boy, _
> _if this seller can pull this off I pay him to be my agent!_
> _But the really interesting part is daddys picture. Sometimes horse legs look weird in pictures, but his left front _
> _looks really off, doesn't it?_




Thats the ugliest freaking horse I've ever seen lol. I dont think they should breed him.


----------



## EliRose

For WHAT reason would you ever breed that stud??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

EliRose said:


> For WHAT reason would you ever breed that stud??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cuz he's a pretty color and he's got his cajones...duh!! ;-) :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

Is this why some people breed too? They are pretty and have cajones? Unfortunately we can't stop stupid from reproducing


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

cowgirl928 said:


> Is this why some people breed too? They are pretty and have cajones? Unfortunately we can't stop stupid from reproducing


That's exactly the reason a girl at my old barn wanted me to keep Aires intact. Cuz he'd make purdy babehs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

cowgirl928 said:


> Is this why some people breed too? They are pretty and have cajones? Unfortunately we can't stop stupid from reproducing


Horses nor people. That's how we end up with the HBB's of the world...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

WSArabians said:


> Horses nor people. That's how we end up with the HBB's of the world...


One of my cousins used to say "Do the world a favor: have your stupid people spayed or neutered."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KountryPrincess

cowgirl928 said:


> those poor horses :/


Seriously. What do you want to bet most of this guy's horses end up slaughtered? Is there no way to report him to local animal control? Where is this???


----------



## KountryPrincess

KountryPrincess said:


> Seriously. What do you want to bet most of this guy's horses end up slaughtered? Is there no way to report him to local animal control? Where is this???


I know I just quoted myself, but I just reported that guy with all the skinny horses in Houston to the SPCA. The original ad had been pulled, at least that is what my computer says, so I sent a link to the post, thank you for posting the complete ad. Nobody should have horses that skinny without a darn good excuse, hopefully he has one. At least he was stupid enough to post his phone number.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Right. Good luck getting $1000 for your kinda funky-looking mini mare that you admit has no training.

Miniature Horse for sale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Oh, cool! A horse for trade that eats you o your hand! Amazing!

Horse for SALE OR TRADE
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

I know it's not a for sale ad, but look ay the title picture! They are both waaay too big for those minis. 

This week in Utah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

cowgirl928 said:


> I am not saying this to be mean but he looks like he has a chromosomal disorder if you catch my drift..


Can horses have down syndrome? I know they can be slow, but its not the same thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

*http://fayar.craigslist.org/grd/3678908938.html
*

*2 Year old Brown And White Filly - $500 (Siloam Springs, AR)*

                     








I have a VERY BEAUTIFUL 2 year old Brown And White Filly She is an amazing horse she is green broke but she has been rode a lot no she dont act up an honestly I dont wanna get rid of her but I am moving and cant take her with me she has some barrell experiance and would make an excellent cutting horse she is a very loving horse. She gets along great with other horses and when she sees you coming you dont have to worry about her being hard to catch because she comes to you. she Ties, Shoes, Loads, and bathes great I personally haven't ever had a problem with her at all she also makes for an excellent buddy to just walk and talk with. She is about 14.2 but she will max at about 15 hands and she is about 950lb. She dont mind what kind of bit you use but she responds best with a *snapple* *bit*. I have lead children around on her and they had a blast and she never even acted like she cared. I was look forward to using her in playdays this year but because we are moving I can't but I know she would be so amazing. For more info you can call or text serious inquires only plz thank.



Umm... Ok, not only is this poor girl only 2 and on the thin side, the spelling and grammar is horrible. And what the HECK is a "snapple" bit???? (I know she meant "snaffle," but still!)

Wish I could pick this girl up because she looks like a very sweet little horse.


----------



## GypsyRose

and that's not a snaffle bit she is wearing looks more like a Tom Thumb or maybe a reining bit.


----------



## SunnyDraco

GypsyRose said:


> and that's not a snaffle bit she is wearing looks more like a Tom Thumb or maybe a reining bit.


Apparently snaffle bits are broken bits and they come with shanks *facepalm*... Poor little girl


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

So I posted an ad for this mare a few days back, but now there's a new ad for her and it's 100 times worse. Not only is she skinny and bred, he's supposedly only had her for 60 days. He's selling her to recoup "training costs" because her owners haven't paid him, but he doesn't have her papers because he doesn't know who her owners are. Oh, and he only bred her because someone was going to buy her, but no one has bought her. Didn't think it was possible to have any more lies and contradictions in one ad. 

Sorrel Apendix QH Mare Possable Trade
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

i think he is cute, but WHAT is he doing in that picture? lol
--------------------------
*STALLION STANDING TO PUBLIC - $500 (Allen, Tx.)*

        








Breed your POA, Jockey Club, AQHA, Welsh, Sport Pony or Arabian, to our gorgeous color producer POA Stallion SCR ROAD TO DAMASCUS 2006 model, HOMOZYGOUS black bay Leopard FewSpot, 56" 

Mr. D as we affectionately call him around the barn, has awesome conformation, beautiful head & ears, thick bone, loose shoulder, flat knee, forward movement, natural athletic talent, very quiet gentle temperament, (kids can ride him) excellent pedigree on top & bottom, bringing the best of the POA and Appaloosa breeding together in one package. (pedigree available upon request)

Breeding begins Feb 1st. 2013

Stud Fee $500.00 (live cover) 
Must pay for Mare Care (dry or wet) 
Negative coggins & culture
Jill Page Equestrian Center

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jill-Page-Equestrian-Center/425661554158717?fref=ts


----------



## hisangelonly

yep because that should be bred. many times. to anything with a uterus.
--------------------
*Thoroughbred Stallion Stud Service - $1000 (cleburne, tx)*

 








Lenox Road standing for stud services Check us out by clinking on the link below:

http://ezthoroughbredstation.com/


----------



## PunksTank

hisangelonly said:


> yep because that should be bred. many times. to anything with a uterus.
> --------------------
> *Thoroughbred Stallion Stud Service - $1000 (cleburne, tx)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenox Road standing for stud services Check us out by clinking on the link below:
> 
> http://ezthoroughbredstation.com/


It looks like a photo taken with a fish eye lense xD I know it's not! but the middle so big and the sides so tiny 'o'


----------



## hisangelonly

lol I know it is hard to tell if his neck is really that short! lol. either way, who would think that photo is flattering for advertising a stallion!?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> i think he is cute, but WHAT is he doing in that picture? lol
> --------------------------
> *STALLION STANDING TO PUBLIC - $500 (Allen, Tx.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breed your POA, Jockey Club, AQHA, Welsh, Sport Pony or Arabian, to our gorgeous color producer POA Stallion SCR ROAD TO DAMASCUS 2006 model, HOMOZYGOUS black bay Leopard FewSpot, 56"
> 
> Mr. D as we affectionately call him around the barn, has awesome conformation, beautiful head & ears, thick bone, loose shoulder, flat knee, forward movement, natural athletic talent, very quiet gentle temperament, (kids can ride him) excellent pedigree on top & bottom, bringing the best of the POA and Appaloosa breeding together in one package. (pedigree available upon request)
> 
> Breeding begins Feb 1st. 2013
> 
> Stud Fee $500.00 (live cover)
> Must pay for Mare Care (dry or wet)
> Negative coggins & culture
> Jill Page Equestrian Center
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jill-Page-Equestrian-Center/425661554158717?fref=ts


Looks like they caught the picture right as he was either lifting up to half rear or coming down from a rear. He could also have been charging the fence and the caught mid-charge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I think he is cute, but WHAT is he doing in that picture? Lol
--------------------------
*STALLION STANDING TO PUBLIC - $500 (Allen, Tx.)*

        









My goodness. He is soooo loooong and very straight in the rear. Not really stud-worthy in my opinion.

He'd make a cute gelding for some young person, however.

Lizzie


----------



## hisangelonly

OH BOY.
--------------
QUARTER HORSE FILLY**** - $350 (KYLE, TEXAS)
   








Need to re-home Quarter Horse Filly. She is about 18 months old. Will lead, stand for the farrier, load and stand for baths. Filly is not broke to ride. Please reply to ad or call 512-773-8341. Para ayuda en Espanol, porfavor de llamar a 512-659-6182. No texts. Serious inquiries only.


----------



## hisangelonly

aw no. they got a Friesian 
----------------
*Friesian horse/Caballo frizan - $15*

     








I'm selling my horse it's pure bred friesian registered and microchipped.., he is 2 years and 3 months broke to ride. I'm asking 15k for him price is firm might be intersted on a trade but no junk maybe an Andalusian or an azteca plus cash if interested u can tech me at 832 671 2867 my name is Jose I speak Spanish and English,, thanks for looking


----------



## Jalter

hisangelonly said:


> OH BOY.
> --------------
> QUARTER HORSE FILLY**** - $350 (KYLE, TEXAS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to re-home Quarter Horse Filly. She is about 18 months old. Will lead, stand for the farrier, load and stand for baths. Filly is not broke to ride. Please reply to ad or call 512-773-8341. Para ayuda en Espanol, porfavor de llamar a 512-659-6182. No texts. Serious inquiries only.


Riding a horse this young, even with a kid, is horrible. Then again, it's nothing compared to where I live. They have kids on weanlings, and grown men on yearlings.


----------



## PunksTank

hisangelonly said:


> aw no. they got a Friesian
> ----------------
> *Friesian horse/Caballo frizan - $15*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my horse it's pure bred friesian registered and microchipped.., he is 2 years and 3 months broke to ride. I'm asking 15k for him price is firm might be intersted on a trade but no junk maybe an Andalusian or an azteca plus cash if interested u can tech me at 832 671 2867 my name is Jose I speak Spanish and English,, thanks for looking



Those people need to be arrested


----------



## SunnyDraco

free Horse and pony
"Morgan draft cross good for light use, nice to be around easy to cath and handle she is a good horse. paint pony mare hard to catch but the more you work her the better she gets. Once you cath her she is easy to handle has had one mule colt and has been out with the stud this winter. can text or email pics. The only reason we are giveing them away is we have no time for them and the need to be enjoyed and use."

Cath? Really? Once is a typo but twice? lol
Why do people pasture mares with a stallion for the winter?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> free Horse and pony
> "Morgan draft cross good for light use, nice to be around easy to cath and handle she is a good horse. paint pony mare hard to catch but the more you work her the better she gets. Once you cath her she is easy to handle has had one mule colt and has been out with the stud this winter. can text or email pics. The only reason we are giveing them away is we have no time for them and the need to be enjoyed and use."
> 
> Cath? Really? Once is a typo but twice? lol
> Why do people pasture mares with a stallion for the winter?


Did you notice that they spelled it correctly in the sentence between those two?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Did you notice that they spelled it correctly in the sentence between those two?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I did see that, but they got it wrong 2 out of 3 :lol:

And they had another misspelling. Wish people would use spell check and proof read before posting ads, even if it is for free horses. Age is unimportant as well as why the draft cross is only good for light use.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

But they're free! Why would anyone getting a free horse (or two) care about anything like age, gender or training/useability?! What's that saying? "Don't look a gift horse in the mouth"? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

o gosh when I saw the "cath" i thought of when at work we have to put a catheter into people. Mental thought as I read "easy to cath" --"So this horse is easy to put a catheter in...huh..?"


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

was too cute not to share =)
LlAMA- will pack & ride


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Hops in place?
black bay arabian gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Hops in place?
> black bay arabian gelding


I think it's their interpretation of the perioutte. I could be wrong, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I think it's their interpretation of the perioutte. I could be wrong, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: I get hilarious images in my head from their wording hahaha it might actually hop bahaha


----------



## SunnyDraco

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Hops in place?
> black bay arabian gelding


And these are his selling points? 

"Paws, Spanish walk, trots in place, hops in place, rears."

The "hops in place" is what I think is crow hopping, my sister's old Arab mare is an expert at the canter in one spot in anticipation of launching into a fun run.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

SunnyDraco said:


> And these are his selling points?
> 
> "Paws, Spanish walk, trots in place, hops in place, rears."
> 
> The "hops in place" is what I think is crow hopping, my sister's old Arab mare is an expert at the canter in one spot in anticipation of launching into a fun run.


thats exactly what i thought of. Crow hoping in place lol


----------



## Nightside

Okay, I know this isn't for horses but wth? Goat fights?

Goats with moxy wanted
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nightside said:


> Okay, I know this isn't for horses but wth? Goat fights?
> 
> Goats with moxy wanted
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm thinking someone is just having some fun, hoping to draw in some idiots?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

I sent them a really creepy picture of a goat someone sent me when I was goat shopping, and asked if demon reincarnate goats would be considered an unfair advantage. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ApolloRider

Nightside said:


> I sent them a really creepy picture of a goat someone sent me when I was goat shopping, and asked if demon reincarnate goats would be considered an unfair advantage. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Please give their response... Lol!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Nightside said:


> I sent them a really creepy picture of a goat someone sent me when I was goat shopping, and asked if demon reincarnate goats would be considered an unfair advantage. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ROFL!!! I seriously just startled the cat because I busted out laughing so hard! Do share what their reply is (when/if it comes)!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nightside

Here is the goat pic someone sent me. Yeah, cuz that is totally going to make me want to buy your goat off you! It made me laugh so I saved it. I knew it would come in handy.











No response yet!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Oh great. Now the cat REALLY thinks I'm crazy! I was snorting, I was laughing so hard when I saw that pic!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Nightside, that is the best!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Just want all to be sure all know, that some goats can be incredibly dangerous. You don't want goats with horns, around the family. Males can be large and nasty. I love goats and have owned many. Always do a lot of homework, before getting goats. 

Lizzie


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I and my sister took care of a friend's goats off and on for around a year, lots of fun! The one buck loved to charge. It was my job to feed, water, and walk him to his pen in the morning and back to the barn at night. I treated him like a naughty pony and he was much better behaved after I left. Just think what I smelled like when I came home from chores after leading (checking the goat back with my leg/thigh) and taking care of that boy. 

I want goats, but no bucks. I'll take the does to visit a buck if I want.


----------



## Nightside

Haha, I settled on an older nanny. She protectsthe chickens and is very sweet. I've had a few goats and only had one nasty one that required an attitude adjustment with a trash can lid. She charged it and it made such a noise it scared her, so she never tried that again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

FeatheredFeet said:


> Just want all to be sure all know, that some goats can be incredibly dangerous. You don't want goats with horns, around the family. *Males can be large and nasty.* I love goats and have owned many. Always do a lot of homework, before getting goats.
> 
> Lizzie


...and the SMELL (barfs)! There is a reason people use the phrase "old Billy Goat" to describe an hygienically challenged person!


----------



## hisangelonly

DimSum said:


> ...and the SMELL (barfs)! There is a reason people use the phrase "old Billy Goat" to describe an hygienically challenged person!


The billies pee on their beards lol. They think its attractive to the lady goats! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wildcard

Yikes! Some of these are scary!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

hisangelonly said:


> The billies pee on their beards lol. They think its attractive to the lady goats! Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not just their beards....


----------



## hisangelonly

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Not just their beards....


Oh I'm sure they pee on everything! Lol. Most males of any species do, right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Lots do... Goats, Sheep, Deer, Elk, maybe pigs, not sure on that one. But I do believe we're off subject...  I don't even have a horse add to get us back on track...


well there was one on kijiji advertising cheval (horse meat), grassfed horse hamburger for $2.50 a pound. I thought it was cool! I mean, hey, if they can sell it, good for them! Even grassfed! I'm all for that! 
Sorry for those who don't agree with it, I don't mean to be offensive.


----------



## hisangelonly

I know stallions pee a lot! Lol

As for the horse meat To each their own! I wouldn't eat it but I don't look down on someone who likes it (especially If its humanely slaughtered. . ) but I myself wouldn't eat it. Anyways....there are so many bad ads! Even some by self proclaimed pros!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

hisangelonly said:


> Oh I'm sure they pee on everything! Lol. Most males of any species do, right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol::lol::lol::lol: SO TRUE


----------



## hisangelonly

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: SO TRUE


I would say a lot of men are particularly bad about it...lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

hisangelonly said:


> I would say a lot of men are particularly bad about it...lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


but the womens restrooms are always so much nastier lol true story haha :lol:


----------



## hisangelonly

They are both bad. The men's usually has urine all over the floor though :/. The women's has a lot of toilet paper on the floor. Strangest thing. Lol. Oh careless customers....anyways we were talking about the dumbest horse ads around right? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

Not a horse ad, but related, and it gave me the giggles. Best poop around? You don't say...
0rganic poop

"0rganic poop (advance)
cow/horse/mule/donkey/sheep poop for sale. You ought to see my garden every year!best poop around."


----------



## GypsyRose

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: What NO picture?!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Haha! That's Awesome! Here's a tip, never put horse manure on your potato patch, it causes all the potatoes to be scabby. We learned that the hard way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

polish arib mare


How about an_ ARIB_ mare, anyone? *facepalm*
*
*

*polish arib mare - $175 (warner,ok.)*

lizzy is green broke but nt hot at all. nice mare just dont need her. priced too sell quick.9187586877. 

 Location: warner,ok.
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Kotori

^Ick. Not even going to point out the issues with that one. 

Not for sale, but...
Hamilton, Ohio Horse For Lease. Strider - 9 year old Friesian gelding for lease

am looking for an advanced/experienced rider that would be interested in leasing my 9 year old Friesian gelding "Strider". I've had Strider for over 3 years and he has been a joy to work with. I was involved in a serious accident earlier this year and can no longer work or ride him. Strider loves to work and tries his best at anything new. He is very sweet, kind and in general has a laid back personality; however can be "spirited" at times. I am looking for someone who would be interested in a project with Strider. Strider does have a *week stifle and some pelvis issues*, so he is off. I've had numerous vets and equine chiropractors look at him and all have reassured me that he can become sound again. It will just take effort and time, something that I started to do until I got injured. So, Strider would be a "rehab" project for anybody who is interested. My dressage trainer and myself would show *you what would be involved in his rehab; both ground work and riding*. This ad is to lease Strider at *$550/month* and we are located at Classical Equine in Hamilton Ohio. Thanks for your interest in this wonderful horse!!!

Now that I reread it, it doesn't seem as bad, but $550 a month to rehab a horse? I can lease a school master dressage horse for $175/month here.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

What? They want someone to pay them, for rehabbing their horse? Seems to me that owners pay someone else, to rehab.

Lizzie


----------



## AlabamaBelle

"6yr gelding 11 hh, great trail horse, many kid miles on him, he will cross water, trees and anything you point him to, he will ride alone or ponied behind another horse, he is very sweet , leads, loads and great ground manners. he has great feet, healthy and UTD on shots and worming. he will neeed be tune up Pony tack available"


"He will neeed be tune up"???? Does he need an oil change?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AlabamaBelle said:


> "He will neeed be tune up"???? Does he need an oil change?


Actually, saying a horse needs a tune up is a pretty common phrase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

It's actually common phrase in trainers advertising as well.


----------



## AlabamaBelle

Please forgive me then.... I'm relatively new to the horse circuit & I've never heard that phrase used. Guess it just sounded funny to me


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

NP... BTW, welcome to HF!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AlabamaBelle said:


> Please forgive me then.... I'm relatively new to the horse circuit & I've never heard that phrase used. Guess it just sounded funny to me


No worries.  Welcome to HF.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlabamaBelle

Thanks! I've wanted to work with horses my entire life and finally, at age 24, I have found some awesome friends who are taking several days a week to teach me everything they know. I didn't see a "introduce yourself" thread... anyway, look forward to learning from all of you experienced horse people on HF


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Feel free to join the '20 somethings' thread!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Feel free to join the '20 somethings' thread!


I'm gonna start a "30-somethings thread"! I'm too old for the "20-somethings" thread and too young for the "over 40" thread. Lol (I'm 30)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Just in between the two groups eh?


----------



## iRide Ponies

Kid friendly and bombproof yearling colt! DraftxArab, perfect barrel racer!


Yeah, right.


----------



## Maple

for sail mare and fole box. For Sale in Cork : €250 - DoneDeal.ie

Not dumb... but I did have a laugh at the spelling

for *sail* mare and *fole* box.
(Age 6 hours)
For Sale in Cork


Box needs to b fully borded. This horse box is for some one that is handy whit ther hands. If borded out you would have a lovely and lite box. 250e . R. Nearest. Offer..


I dunno guys.... I'm no sailing expert but I don't see that thing floatin for very long


----------



## Cat

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I'm gonna start a "30-somethings thread"! I'm too old for the "20-somethings" thread and too young for the "over 40" thread. Lol (I'm 30)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've been debating that for a while now - I'm in the same boat. I'll be looking forward to your thread!


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

Cat said:


> I've been debating that for a while now - I'm in the same boat. I'll be looking forward to your thread!


I've been looking for that too. I am in the younger part of that range. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I wish these ads had spell check
--------------------
*Needing advice/ Help*

Hello we just as a young couple was able to get our driest ranch home together we bought a horse who is needing a lot of TLC she is very scared of people and we are wanting help in building a good found pin for her so we can try and work with her so she can get used to us she can not be caught but once u do she very nice good horse just need help in training and getting material s to build a round pin if our able and have stuff laying around and can help please contact me and we are looming for someone who maybe can come out look at her and try and help us with her please email me if u can help...thanks so much


----------



## SunnyDraco

hisangelonly said:


> I wish these ads had spell check
> --------------------
> *Needing advice/ Help*
> 
> Hello we just as a young couple was able to get our driest ranch home together we bought a horse who is needing a lot of TLC she is very scared of people and we are wanting help in building a good found pin for her so we can try and work with her so she can get used to us she can not be caught but once u do she very nice good horse just need help in training and getting material s to build a round pin if our able and have stuff laying around and can help please contact me and we are looming for someone who maybe can come out look at her and try and help us with her please email me if u can help...thanks so much


Spell check would not help this ad, everything is spelled correctly but they should've proof read before posting

driest - dream?
found pin - round pen
looming - looking

:lol:


----------



## jannette

Beautiful but he bucks

hmm i think i'd get my money back from the "trainer" and hire someone who knows what they're doing :?.... if our trainer said ummm can't train your horse cuz it bucked with me, i'd have to wonder about his abilities as a trainer not cheap sell my horse....


----------



## amberly

Maple said:


> for sail mare and fole box. For Sale in Cork : €250 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> Not dumb... but I did have a laugh at the spelling


Haha! It's almost like some 8 year old or 5 year old or something is trying to sell it. haha!! :lol:


----------



## SunnyDraco

*Beautiful buckskin 10 month old baby quater horse - $600*

 








 
We have a beautiful baby buckskin quarter horse her name is Brandi....she is so smart and you can walk behind her and brush her she picks up her feet and she loves treats. This baby loves to go on walks and she so sweet...we cannot keep her because my husband got a new job and we will be traveling. We really want her to go to a good home...we have put babies under 50lbs on her back and walked her around and she was amazing and did nothing so we have been working on that...she needs someone with love and attention....please call or text anytime if interested or any other questions 

Same people selling another horse:

*Amazing rideable 4yr quarter horse - $850*

  








 
This horse is so beautiful. She is 4yrs old and can be rode by any age...as you can see there are children under the age of 8 riding her. She is lovable and she doesn't hurt dogs or other horses. She's in a pen with a 10 month old and she's so sweet to her...she would make such a great pet. My husband got a new job and we will be traveling with him so we cannot care for them any longer, we love her...and we want her to go to a good home. Her name is k.d after the Kentucky durby because she was born on the day of it...if interest call or text anytime


Umm, I question their training methods for the 10 month and and the 4 year old. The "rideable by any age" (those under that are pictured) are being lead by an adult, not a child controlling their wonderful "pet". I also love the pictures of the 4 year old, that flare is perfect at showing off their pet :lol:


----------



## smrobs

jannette said:


> Beautiful but he bucks
> 
> hmm i think i'd get my money back from the "trainer" and hire someone who knows what they're doing :?.... if our trainer said ummm can't train your horse cuz it bucked with me, i'd have to wonder about his abilities as a trainer not cheap sell my horse....


It really depends on the horse and the trainer. I'm a trainer, not a bronc rider. It's one thing if a horse is pushed too hard or is feeling fresh and jumps around a few times or does a little greenie buck once or twice, it something wholly different if they truly buck hard...repeatedly.

I won't take a _bad _bucker...and I've sent 2 horses home because they came to me with bucking problems and I simply couldn't ride them. So, instead of taking the owner's money and solidifying the habit by getting bucked off over and over (not to mention the added risk of serious injury), I called the owners and told them that I just couldn't ride the horse and it was probably best if they came and picked it up.


----------



## hisangelonly

Hmm all the ad says is that the trainer sent him home because he bucked after the fourth ride. Unfortunately not much info. If I sent a greenie to a trainer and they sent the horse back because it bucked once I'd be questioning too. It is possible to get a horse to stop. Unfortunately some people let it start in the first place. From what the ad says I think the owners didn't know he would buck? But if they did know and told the trainer, the trainer shouldn't have taken him on knowing the horse bucks. But taking on a greenie should imply that "hey he's green and doesn't know a lot. There's a chance he could do something stupid."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Plus the trainer could have done something to cause the horse to buck. Lol. We all know there's some people out there who are self proclaimed trainers and actually have no idea what they're doing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

^^That's too true


----------



## hisangelonly

Like around here the "cowboys" like to use big spurs, a curb bit, and a tie down on EVERY horse of theirs they ride. No joke. Their "training" is nothing if be proud of....:/ it's terrible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

ARABIAN FILLY | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia Whittlesea Area - Epping

OK, not exactly the dumbest ad ever but $3000 for an unbroken, unhandled Arabian filly? Really? I've seen well-bred Arabian fillies already showing in hand for sale for $800-$1200...But no, she's got a "hard to find colour"...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

As a rare color in Arabian... it looks like she is a palomino (I could be very wrong on that), and isn't that not allowed in the purebred Arabian registry?


----------



## Tryst

^^^

From their description she is likely a chestnut with flaxen that is going gray. Arabs do not have roan or cream genes, but grays are common.


----------



## smrobs

Eh, whatever color she is (and I don't know what prices are like over there), I wouldn't pay 2 squirts of duck poo for her. Her back is about 23 miles long.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Prices over here are a fair bit higher than in the States (greenbroke horses that won't go past low level anything start at about $1500-$2000 around here, more in NSW) but I'd not pay any more than $2-300 for a horse like this, $500 if she'd had handling. And then it'd only be to get breaking experience before selling her on...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

She looks chestnut with flaxen and rabicano or sabino, to be honest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I guess I was really off. LOL! Serves me right for trying to voice off about something I'm not very informed on. Whoops! Sorry folks!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GallopingGuitarist said:


> I guess I was really off. LOL! Serves me right for trying to voice off about something I'm not very informed on. Whoops! Sorry folks!


No worries. Being wrong is how you learn.  

Just FWIW, for her to be palomino, she would have to be a cross, as the cream gene is not present in Arabians (neither is the dun gene).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

True roan isn't present in a purebred either, is it?


----------



## caljane

smrobs said:


> True roan isn't present in a purebred either, is it?


nope. Only color other than sorrel/bay/brown/black and gray is sabino markings and rubicano. No cream, dun, champagne, roan, ...


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Haha well hooray, a grade of Arab descent, unhandled and unbroken with poor conformation. SURE I'm going to pay $3000 for that! :rofl:


----------



## Lwhisperer

*Free black john mule and buckskin for sale (jasper)*

      








We have a 14 hand mule we would like to give away to a good home, we are down sizing the herd. He's a 3yr old. we've got a halter and lead rope on him letting him drag it around so far he's doing ok with that. Also have a 4yr old buckskin thats green broke, halter and lead rope broke, shes about 14 1/2 15 hands, asking $300 obo. Call or txt



Yes... Yes, letting a mule drag a lead rope around his pasture is a brilliant idea... No accident waiting to happen there... Ugh!!!


----------



## alexischristina

Lwhisperer said:


> Yes... Yes, letting a mule drag a lead rope around his pasture is a brilliant idea... No accident waiting to happen there... Ugh!!!


That's actually something I've seen done a lot, and can be done safely. I believe the concept is that the horse (mule, in this case) steps on the lead and learns not to freak with the pressure. Not saying I agree with it (and not saying I don't :wink but it's not totally outrageous.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Oh... Well, it's definitely not been done around me. Seems like there's too much chance of a horse's legs getting tangled up in the rope and getting hurt. I believe there would be better and safer ways to teach about pressure (to each his own, I guess), but I'm not exactly sure that's what they're aiming for here. Kinda sounds like he's not been halter trained at all so they're just leaving it on? I'm only guessing, could be wrong. Just seems off to me. *shrug*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina

Lwhisperer said:


> Oh... Well, it's definitely not been done around me. Seems like there's too much chance of a horse's legs getting tangled up in the rope and getting hurt. I believe there would be better and safer ways to teach about pressure (to each his own, I guess), but I'm not exactly sure that's what they're aiming for here. Kinda sounds like he's not been halter trained at all so they're just leaving it on? I'm only guessing, could be wrong. Just seems off to me. *shrug*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly what it sounds like to me, they're in the process of halter breaking and that's the route they're taking. For a free mule I wouldn't expect too much training :lol:


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i did that with my mare to teach her to respect her ropes. this way, she can be ties to a 30ft line when we're out camping, and graze without getting herself all tangled cause she learned a) step OVER the face grabbing land snake or b) move her feet when it grabs her. i did it with supervision and a 4 ft lead at first, in a small area so she couldnt run off and trip herself. when doe correctly, it can be a usefull training method.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

We have done that method with all of our younger horses. If done the correct way, it works great. But, you have to have open space with nothing to hang the rope.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PercheronMom

This stud is so safe the dog can ride it or an adult male can stand on the 4 year olds back! UGH!

APHA Stallion


----------



## SunnyDraco

PercheronMom said:


> This stud is so safe the dog can ride it or an adult male can stand on the 4 year olds back! UGH!
> 
> APHA Stallion


Lots of problems with the ad, but this part is what gets me the most: "He is turned out with a mare and 2 other stallions."

:shock: sounds like a disaster in the making every 21 days or so when that mare is in heat *facepalm*


----------



## doubleopi

PercheronMom said:


> This stud is so safe the dog can ride it or an adult male can stand on the 4 year olds back! UGH!
> 
> APHA Stallion



He's a rescue....but we're not gonna geld him cause he's not studdy _at all_. :-|

At least the dude was standing on a saddle and not directly on his back.


----------



## hisangelonly

So you raised him and wanted to train him and have him shown...and now that he had a little accident (like ALL horses do every now and then), you don't want to take the time to take care of him? um ok.
-------------------
*Free APHA gelding yearling - too good/approved home (NE of Dallas, 75173)*

      








I have raised a really nice solid APHA gelding, dam AQHA and sire APHA. I was working out a lease to a 4Her when he banged himself up on the hay trailer. Vet says he probably did not do any permanent damage and should be sound. His leg has to be wrapped every 3-5 days. The longer it is wrapped the less scar tissue. He is getting around well. I just do not have time/feed to keep putting into him. 

He is halter broke, loads in trailer and will let you handle him. Is very smart and laid back. He will be a very nice, well built horse english, western or even dressage. 

He is free to a good approved home. Must have experience working with young horses or be working with someone who does, ie trainer, 4H or even pony club. Please email me your info, experience, where he would be, etc.


----------



## hisangelonly

ummmmm....if you want your horse to be gaited...send em here lol
------------------------
All Gaited Horses i break em in and train them - $250 (N.Houston)







Hey if you need your horse broke to ride or work wit them on they gait im the guy for the job i deal wit all gaited horses nothing else i have many years of experience with horses so your horse will be in good hands my prices or reasonable now how i work is all hands on my way guarantee you your horse will be right now remember i said all gaited horses. Tennessee Walkers, Saddlebreds, Standardbreds, Paso Finos, Peruvian Pasos, Missouri Fox Trotters,Singlefooting anything thats gaited or yu want to be gaited brang em on.....

Horse breaking & working on gait- $600 every two wks
Horse breaking - $350 every two wks
Training gait - $200 every two wks
Snatch gait - $250 every two 

You bring your horse your first wk pay hay and feed and ima get to work from there give me a call anytime you ready for your horse to be racking pacing single footing jus hit me up lets start working with these horses...


----------



## hisangelonly

and this is the same....ummm....trainer selling his horse...
-----------------
*Register Tennese Walking Horse stud 6yrs old very gentle $2000 obo - $2000 (N.Houston)*

  








Very nice stallion 6yrs old anybody can ride my 3yr old son rides him very good blood line loads easy and stand for shoeing wit no problems pretty black coat four white stockings blaze face nice gait come check him out have papers and all hit me 713478


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

^^^^GREAT! I was so confused on the first ad. I had to reread.  people are crazy! Why would you not write correctly? ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

LOL at the top Picture. the angle of It makes his leg look deformed
--------------------------
*Match Racing Gelding - $3500 (Conroe)*


----------



## hisangelonly

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> ^^^^GREAT! I was so confused on the first ad. I had to reread.  people are crazy! Why would you not write correctly? ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am guessing they think anyone can see that they have such great Horse training skills from that awesome picture! Pshh who needs grammar?


----------



## hisangelonly

what the heck is around her neck
----------------
*Beautiful Belgian Draft Horse Mare FOR SALE OR TRADE - $1600 (Brookshire, Tx.)*

        








11 years old, belgian draft mare, 16.1hh, current coggins, big and wide, excellent like broodmare, very spirited but sweet, easy to get in foal, big babies, easy foaling, will be excellent addition to your breeding program, to make me an offer please call, text or leave a message at 832 203 9513, CAN TRADE FOR CAR, TRUCK OR TRAILER, thanks for looking. HABLO ESPANOL


----------



## hisangelonly

do not worry. he sites very pretty baby ponehs
-----------------------
*AQHA stallion - $1500 (Orange grove tx)*

 








12 year old AQHA blue roan stallion. 16 hh current shots and coggins. Halter and lead broke. Stands for farrier, bathes, loads and ties in trailer. Asking $1500. Email me if interested. He is NOT broke to ride. We bought him 2 years ago for a stud horse. We aren't breeding mares so need him to go to someone who can use him. Asking less than what we have invested in him or paid for for him. He sites real pretty colts. Email me if interested


----------



## Jalter

hisangelonly said:


> what the heck is around her neck
> ----------------
> *Beautiful Belgian Draft ger Mare FOR SALE OR TRADE - $1600 (Brookshire, Tx.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years old, belgian draft mare, 16.1hh, current coggins, big and wide, excellent like broodmare, very spirited but sweet, easy to get in foal, big babies, easy foaling, will be excellent addition to your breeding program, to make me an offer please call, text or leave a message at 832 203 9513, CAN TRADE FOR CAR, TRUCK OR TRAILER, thanks for looking. HABLO ESPANOL


It may be a collar. My horse had a tying issue after a scary experiance. Someone reccomended I try a horse collar. I have no idea how it worked, but he pulled once, and never did again. It made him.go back to normal as for tying him up, and I eventually put him back with the halter. 

My friends horse got a big scrape on his nose. A western bridle left it alone, but a halter rubbed it. I gave her my horse collar so she could still safely tie him while saddling. It has a few purposss, though not seen that often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Jalter said:


> It may be a collar. My horse had a tying issue after a scary experiance. Someone reccomended I try a horse collar. I have no idea how it worked, but he pulled once, and never did again. It made him.go back to normal as for tying him up, and I eventually put him back with the halter.
> 
> My friends horse got a big scrape on his nose. A western bridle left it alone, but a halter rubbed it. I gave her my horse collar so she could still safely tie him while saddling. It has a few purposss, though not seen that often.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh okay thank you! I have never seen one! I guess it puts pressure on the poll or maybe they feel less "tied down"? My gelding had a bad tying experience too. Afterwards he would set back if he felt tension on the halter. So I started tying him with the lead loose on the hitching post so if he set back, he would just step back with nothing to pull against. He never took more than a few steps back because there was nothing to fight against. I guess it worked because he does not set back anymore lol.


----------



## Little Jane

A 3-year-old stud colt that's a "kids horse"???

Black and White Kids Horse

Black and White Kids Horse - $600 (Southeast NE)
For sale 3 year old horse. Black and white. Very Gentle. Well Broke. Small kids rode him just this week. Very Friendly. Roughly 14 or so hands.
No papers. He is still a stud, but has not exhibited any bad behavior at all. Vet said $50 to cut him someday if he does get ornery. Comes right up to you to be petted and just needs to shed off this spring to double his price. Am selling for a neighbor who is "English as second language" kind of guy, but great horse trainer. 
Thanks,
402 239 3045


----------



## Jalter

hisangelonly said:


> Oh okay thank you! I have never seen one! I guess it puts pressure on the poll or maybe they feel less "tied down"? My gelding had a bad tying experience too. Afterwards he would set back if he felt tension on the halter. So I started tying him with the lead loose on the hitching post so if he set back, he would just step back with nothing to pull against. He never took more than a few steps back because there was nothing to fight against. I guess it worked because he does not set back anymore lol.


No problem, your reation was my first one too  As long as the horse is cooperative, its a good alternative. I wouldn't reccomend it dor a spirited one though, as it doesn't offer any pressure points. My old horse would lead by his mane, so I didn't have much to worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Little Jane said:


> A 3-year-old stud colt that's a "kids horse"???
> 
> Black and White Kids Horse
> 
> Black and White Kids Horse - $600 (Southeast NE)
> For sale 3 year old horse. Black and white. Very Gentle. Well Broke. Small kids rode him just this week. Very Friendly. Roughly 14 or so hands.
> No papers. He is still a stud, but has not exhibited any bad behavior at all. Vet said $50 to cut him someday if he does get ornery. Comes right up to you to be petted and just needs to shed off this spring to double his price. Am selling for a neighbor who is "English as second language" kind of guy, but great horse trainer.
> Thanks,
> 402 239 3045


well when little studdy gets to acting like a stallion, someone is going to get hurt. Sounds like an irresponsible vet to be giving advice like that too!


----------



## hisangelonly

Jalter said:


> No problem, your reation was my first one too  As long as the horse is cooperative, its a good alternative. I wouldn't reccomend it dor a spirited one though, as it doesn't offer any pressure points. My old horse would lead by his mane, so I didn't have much to worry about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wish my gelding would lead by his mane! lol I keep a breakaway halter on him just in case I need to lead him out of our wooded pasture without a lead rope. In the ad it says she is spirited and plus she is a big Belgian girl...wonder if she is cooperative with it haha


----------



## Maple

Lets put the child on a 10 week old foal, sure why not!

bottle rared foal. For Sale in Tipperary : €150 - DoneDeal.ie

10 wk old filly foal very strong very gentle and wel used to kids and dogs.bottle fed but ready to be weaned.grazing and on weanling pellets.regretfull sale


----------



## hisangelonly

Maple said:


> Lets put the child on a 10 week old foal, sure why not!
> 
> bottle rared foal. For Sale in Tipperary : €150 - DoneDeal.ie
> 
> 10 wk old filly foal very strong very gentle and wel used to kids and dogs.bottle fed but ready to be weaned.grazing and on weanling pellets.regretfull sale


I just do not understand some people's stupidity


----------



## Jalter

hisangelonly said:


> I just do not understand some people's stupidity


Unfortunatelt, this is the norm where I live. A yearling was an amazing trail horse, broke by a 160lb man. Imagine how many hours that poor horse had to have to be reliable by that age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Jalter said:


> Unfortunatelt, this is the norm where I live. A yearling was an amazing trail horse, broke by a 160lb man. Imagine how many hours that poor horse had to have to be reliable by that age.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock: poor thing! Ugh how can anyone say "yep this is how you do this!"


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

hisangelonly said:


> LOL at the top Picture. the angle of It makes his leg look deformed
> --------------------------
> *Match Racing Gelding - $3500 (Conroe)*


That's from a photo-finish camera. They will often distort the legs in the image as it records each part of the body as it crosses a very narrow slit lens at the finish line. A photo finish camera has no shutter - behind the slit the film runs past as the runners go past the finish line.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> do not worry. he sites very pretty baby ponehs
> -----------------------
> *AQHA stallion - $1500 (Orange grove tx)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 year old AQHA blue roan stallion. 16 hh current shots and coggins. Halter and lead broke. Stands for farrier, bathes, loads and ties in trailer. Asking $1500. Email me if interested. He is NOT broke to ride. We bought him 2 years ago for a stud horse. We aren't breeding mares so need him to go to someone who can use him. Asking less than what we have invested in him or paid for for him. He sites real pretty colts. Email me if interested


Someone sold them a bill of goods...that ain't no blue roan. That's a (very pretty) bay. *facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Lol oh okay! I didn't know that about the racing photos! That's neat but looks so funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

hisangelonly said:


> what the heck is around her neck
> ----------------
> *Beautiful Belgian Draft Horse Mare FOR SALE OR TRADE - $1600 (Brookshire, Tx.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 years old, belgian draft mare, 16.1hh, current coggins, big and wide, excellent like broodmare, very spirited but sweet, easy to get in foal, big babies, easy foaling, will be excellent addition to your breeding program, to make me an offer please call, text or leave a message at 832 203 9513, CAN TRADE FOR CAR, TRUCK OR TRAILER, thanks for looking. HABLO ESPANOL


Since it says shes a broodmare, I'm going to assume that 'collar' around her neck is just a simple broodmare collar.


----------



## Jalter

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Since it says shes a broodmare, I'm going to assume that 'collar' around her neck is just a simple broodmare collar.


What is a broodmare collar (other than the obvious - a collar that broodmares wear, haha)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

he's no longer sound but very ride able!!!! hahaha


Tury is a Grey 16.1 TB gelding, about 17 years old. He has jumped and shown, however he is no longer sound and needs a new job. He is still very ridable and could possibly do trail. Please email me if you are interested in adopting this handsome horse.


Thoroughbred Gelding


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Aww. What a sweet looking fellow. Pretty young to be already broken down. 

Lizzie


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Poor boy - but it's possible he's just not sound for jumping and being in hard work. Brock has had a bone spur (early arthritis) in his near fore coffin/pastern joint since before he was 7 and I was advised to avoid stuff that was hard on his pasterns like jumping, but that he should be fine for non-competitive flatwork.


----------



## apachiedragon

I really hate stupid people. A 3 yr old filly being ridden in a twisted wire leverage bit? What is wrong with people?! Not to mention they are advertising her as a hunter prospect and showing her in Western tack. *facepalm*

PALAMINO PONY HUNTER PROSPECT


----------



## hisangelonly

Ooooh I would love to have her! No sarcasm! She's cute. I feel so bad for horses being started that way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Standardbred for sale. Rides and drives

poor baby. its ad that winners end up like this....


----------



## hisangelonly

It says they'd like to get him off their feed bill. Well looks like he's barely on it at all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i wonder if thats fungus or just what on his hip, he needs a bath and some groceries and huggies.


----------



## hisangelonly

It's either fungus or where it rained on him. He's cute
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

7 y/o 15+hh paint horse

7 y/o 15+hh flashy, spirited, overo with black Paint horse gelding. One blue eye, one brown eye, Loves trails! Likes to jump, goes out alone or in a group. Not a beginner horse.


----------



## hisangelonly

What on earth...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

^^ That is one angry pony!!

This guy needs to be gelded yesterday. Heck, he needed to be gelded YEARS ago! I'd hate to see the two horses that produced this train wreck. What conformation fault DOESN'T he have?!

Black stallion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

Is it just me or does something look wrong with the horse? Horrible pictures, but looks VERY skinny to me. 

*NOT my horse, just so everyone's aware. I own a buckskin not this guy though!

horse for sale

6 yr old buckskin. Very sweet horse. intermediate rider, he is saddle broke and we do ride him bareback. He is up-to-date on deworming and ferrier. I do have a saddle and 2 blankets and halter and bridle that can go with him for extra 100.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You can see ribs through his winter coat. He's skinny, he's got a horrid ewe neck and he just doesn't look happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs

This is not a dumb ad but, I thought I would share here.
Looking for Husband safe horse

*Looking for Husband safe horse - $1 (Clarksville)*

Looking for husband safe/confidence building horse for my husband to learn on. He has very limited experience. Prefer free horse if possible or may trade.

Re: The person saying I don't have any money... Thank you for assuming you know me. I do have money and can manage my own finances and do provide excellent care for my horses. I am, however, realistic when it comes to my husband's desire to learn to ride. Being that the horse market is down right now and equine care/expenses are so high, I would prefer to offer a good home to an older horse that someone may not be able/want to care for anymore that he can learn to ride on. I am not going to go out and spend $1200 on a horse that he may/will probably lose interest in. I would teach him on mine but he is too much horse for a beginner such as my husband. Thank you for your concern as to my bank account, but its not necessary. 

 Location: Clarksville


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> This is not a dumb ad but, I thought I would share here.
> Looking for Husband safe horse
> 
> *Looking for Husband safe horse - $1 (Clarksville)*
> 
> Looking for husband safe/confidence building horse for my husband to learn on. He has very limited experience. Prefer free horse if possible or may trade.
> 
> Re: The person saying I don't have any money... Thank you for assuming you know me. I do have money and can manage my own finances and do provide excellent care for my horses. I am, however, realistic when it comes to my husband's desire to learn to ride. Being that the horse market is down right now and equine care/expenses are so high, I would prefer to offer a good home to an older horse that someone may not be able/want to care for anymore that he can learn to ride on. I am not going to go out and spend $1200 on a horse that he may/will probably lose interest in. I would teach him on mine but he is too much horse for a beginner such as my husband. Thank you for your concern as to my bank account, but its not necessary.
> 
> Location: Clarksville


haha touche


----------



## Jalter

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> This is not a dumb ad but, I thought I would share here.
> Looking for Husband safe horse
> 
> ****. I know where she is coming from though. Most horse people are cruel. One time I asked if it was safe to put neosporin on my gelding. Some people (not just one) flipped out because I didn't want to drive 120 miles to the vet. It was a tiny scratch that healed in a day or two!
> *Looking for Husband safe horse - $1 (Clarksville)*
> 
> Looking for husband safe/confidence building horse for my husband to learn on. He has very limited experience. Prefer free horse if possible or may trade.
> 
> Re: The person saying I don't have any money... Thank you for assuming you know me. I do have money and can manage my own finances and do provide excellent care for my horses. I am, however, realistic when it comes to my husband's desire to learn to ride. Being that the horse market is down right now and equine care/expenses are so high, I would prefer to offer a good home to an older horse that someone may not be able/want to care for anymore that he can learn to ride on. I am not going to go out and spend $1200 on a horse that he may/will probably lose interest in. I would teach him on mine but he is too much horse for a beginner such as my husband. Thank you for your concern as to my bank account, but its not necessary.
> 
> Location: Clarksville


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies

The dun looks really wormy too. :/


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ^^ That is one angry pony!!
> 
> This guy needs to be gelded yesterday. Heck, he needed to be gelded YEARS ago! I'd hate to see the two horses that produced this train wreck. What conformation fault DOESN'T he have?!
> 
> Black stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


eeek! what an unfortunate looking horse!


----------



## DimSum

Poor guy, just look at his feet


----------



## hisangelonly

holy downhill. but hes a perdy color. why not
----------------







BLACK AND WHITE OVERO STALLION FOR STUD SERVICE. CHAMPION PEDIGREE DOUBLE REG. APHA AND PINTO HORSE ASSOC. LFG. BLUE MAX GRANDSON. WE ALSO HAVE PAINT HORSES FOR SALE STUD FEE $500 PER MARE $12.00 A DAY MARE CARE WET OR DRY. THIS HORSE IS NOT FOR SALE THIS IS STUD SERVICE ONLY


----------



## hisangelonly

headdesk
-----------
*2 y/o Stud Gaited Horse Broke Sell/Trade - $600 (Pittsburg/Mt Pleasant)*










This gorgeous boy was born 3-17-11 and has been a love bug ever since. We have had hands on daily since birth and he has always been friendly and curious with the best personality. His sire is a giant purebred Tennessee Walker and his mother is a smaller gaited buckskin mare whose stride was different than the Tennessee Walkers that we had previously seen. We had no idea what she was until Blondie was born (I know, it's girly but he was soooo pretty for a boy- and think of Clint Eastwood's nickname in one of the old spaghetti westerns) and a TW breeder looked at him and immediately identified him as a Kentucky Mountain horse. Once he mentioned the breed we did a little research and it looks like he was right, both mother and son have the dappling in their summer coats & Blondie could be the poster picture of the breed. It looks like his coat is going to settle into a rich chocolate with a blond tail and blond highlights in his mane. He has had 60 days under saddle, is smooth as glass to ride, and he does really well- unless he is around a mare at which time into an obnoxious pain in the neck. A confident rider can handle him fine, somebody who rides twice a year like me; not so much. I have been told that gelding him will settle him down but he is so pretty, he looks like a little Breyer model horse. Several people expressed interest in having him breed to their mares once the economy settles down and horse sales pick back up but I do not have a place to separate him from his mother & the other mare, and I have a feeling that once he actually does the deed he will be even more hard headed. I understand that these horses are not very common here so I thought I'd see if somebody might want to buy him intact. He and his mother are both easy keepers, they stay fat and happy on less feed than my other horse. The first 3 pictures were taken the day he was born, the following 2 are from that summer and the next 2 are from last October, the last 2 were taken last weekend. The trainer was out on a weekend long trail ride & Blondie was playing camera shy for the person trying to take the picture. Unfortunately the pictures came out very red so it's hard to tell his real color. he is still at the trainer's since I don't have a place to keep away from the mares & I will try to get some pics from him. I have to make a decision fairly quickly because the guy breaking him says there's nothing more he can do, he's broke as he is going to get and is a good ride until a mare comes along and his brain stops working. If there are no takers he will be making a trip to the vet on his way home. Will trade for cow/calf/goats of equal value or add some cash to him. Thanks


----------



## hisangelonly

haha....wow
----------
*Be he envy of your neighboorhood! Horse drawn lawn mower - $1000*










Be the envy of your neighboorhood with this horse drawn lawnmower! Turn a job into fun! It is a 3 real mower that has a seat and is pulled with a horse. $1000 cash no checks please! 
We also have the pony in the picture for sale. She is 5 years old. very gentle! Mow Ann ride and drives! She has been a small boys school horse. The Amish children drove her to school. Mow Ann is traffic safe, drive her to the Dairy Queen or mow the yard! With a neat mowingoutfit like this you could proababy get the kids to PAY YOU TO MOW YOUR YARD!!!!
Mow Ann is $1200 cash. No Checks Please.
Harness available for sale also $650


----------



## hisangelonly

funny looking snaffle
-------------------
*Easy Riding Snaffle Bit - $50 (Red Oak)*










I have a easy riding snaffle bit, that is easy on the horse,but you still have plenty control. It has a little bit of silver.It has a one-ear headstall, 8 ft. split reins, real good bridle.


----------



## barrelbeginner

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ^^ That is one angry pony!!
> 
> This guy needs to be gelded yesterday. Heck, he needed to be gelded YEARS ago! I'd hate to see the two horses that produced this train wreck. What conformation fault DOESN'T he have?!
> 
> Black stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



His tail is pretty yeah he really.. wow.. that's what I said.. at first class...icky.. poor boy

His tail is pretty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

hisangelonly said:


> funny looking snaffle
> -------------------
> *Easy Riding Snaffle Bit - $50 (Red Oak)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a easy riding snaffle bit, that is easy on the horse,but you still have plenty control. It has a little bit of silver.It has a one-ear headstall, 8 ft. split reins, real good bridle.


Grrrr! It's not a snaffle! I hate it when people call those a snaffle. 
Sorry, one of my biggest pet peeves in the horse world.


----------



## hisangelonly

I know lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I am buying this:

Horse cart

And it has never even been used!!!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Looks like an old iron, shanked, jointed curb with conchos or some such adornment.

Lizzie


----------



## Jalter

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Grrrr! It's not a snaffle! I hate it when people call those a snaffle.
> Sorry, one of my biggest pet peeves in the horse world.


I would have to agree with you. In my mind, a snaffle is a straight, jointed, or french link with NO leverage, no chains, and no shanks.Not sure if thats how its classified, but thats how I see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

Taffy Clayton said:


> I am buying this:
> 
> Horse cart
> 
> And it has never even been used!!!!


I wonder what it looked like before it sat outside in all weather for who knows how long :lol:


----------



## hisangelonly

Jalter said:


> I would have to agree with you. In my mind, a snaffle is a straight, jointed, or french link with NO leverage, no chains, and no shanks.Not sure if thats how its classified, but thats how I see it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

SunnyDraco said:


> I wonder what it looked like before it sat outside in all weather for who knows how long :lol:
> 
> 
> *Yes, compare this: * Horse cart
> 
> *To this: * Meadowbrook Cart Horse Size


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Grrrr! It's not a snaffle! I hate it when people call those a snaffle.
> Sorry, one of my biggest pet peeves in the horse world.


yea people tend to think because a bit in jointed that it is a snaffle :?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

now heres a good ad lol
Need to sell my horse i have had him for 1 1/2 years thought i would be able to ride again. No longer can ride do to back surgery and neck surgery as well. He needs ground work i have never put a saddle on him will need someone that knows what they are doing. I can only guess his age to be 11 years old.

May consider a fair offer must be over $500.00 though.

Serious buyers only and no low ballers or scammers.

He would be a good horse for anybody. You will need to pick up we have no trailer. May consider a fair offer since he needs his feet done. Gave west Nile shot and de wormed over the summer.
Location: BAKERSFIELD
TODAY ONLY MUST GO TODAY


----------



## SunnyDraco

Wow, their horse "must sell today" (according to the ad title) and they have a requirement that you must offer at least $500 for their unbroke, unknown age horse that needs a farrier and hasn't had any shots or wormer since last summer...


----------



## mtndrmr

*So-called snaffle*

Sheesh - anybody who would put that rusty, dirty, nasty thing in a horse's mouth should be bucked into next week. Gotta agree - not a snaffle - not with those shanks and bells and whistles. He/she should pay somebody to take it and use it for an anchor, wall hanging, or grasshopped smasher.


----------



## caljane

mtndrmr said:


> Sheesh - anybody who would put that rusty, dirty, nasty thing in a horse's mouth should be bucked into next week. Gotta agree - not a snaffle - not with those shanks and bells and whistles. He/she should pay somebody to take it and use it for an anchor, wall hanging, or grasshopped smasher.


Never looked in the tack room of a midwestern ranch, *hugh*?


----------



## mtndrmr

Nah, guess I'm just too prissy and spent too many years with a neat freak engineer trained spouse. Sorry.


----------



## caljane

mtndrmr said:


> Nah, guess I'm just too prissy and spent too many years with a neat freak engineer trained spouse. Sorry.


No reason to be sorry! I am originally from Germany - if you would have shown me a bit like that 15 years ago and I would have kicked your butt to the moon! Perceptions change, though. Nothing bad about rusty, makes the bit taste sweet and the horse salivates better.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I don't mind rusty bits. For the reason said by caljane. What I squawked about is the jointed mouth piece and shanks. Somewhere I read that that is the worst bit ever (of course a lot of people say that about a lot of bits), because it sends mixed signals to the horse. The jointed mouth piece sends a direct signal while the shanks send an indirect signal. Right now for me, I'll stay away from anything shanked, because I don't know how to use one yet, and my horse isn't neckreined.


----------



## mtndrmr

Herzlichen Dank! Guess I'd forgotten about the sweet taste for dry mouths, which is a good thing. Am kinda stuck on stupid at times and more than a little anal about clean tack, either in the mouth or on the outside.


----------



## apachiedragon

hisangelonly said:


> holy downhill. but hes a perdy color. why not
> ----------------


I have been seeing a ridiculous number of Paint and Quarter studs that are varying degrees of downhill lately. I really really hope that is not becoming a new trend. A lot of big show barns are standing downhill studs that I wouldn't look twice at, and charging a fortune for their breeding fees.


----------



## caljane

*Barrel Rope Horse Prospect **Started** - $1200 (Spearfish)*

This AQHA mare has a very confident, curious personality and should make an excellent barrel or roping prospect. [...] She is healthy, correct, and has hard black hoofs. I will have pictures soon, and hopefully a good video done too. She's a fuzzy mess right now, but come meet her anytime. *She likes men and women*. $1200 or best offer. I would also consider trading for quality horse hay. To good home only.


_I got a kick out of that - what triggers somebody to make it worth mentioning it? _


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Well the fact that they are also mentioning that she has 'hard _black_ hooves'... I think they are stuck on old wives tales. 

I've had horses that didn't like certain people (for no reason as far as I could see), but I'm not sure about a horse hating all men or hating all women.


----------



## SunnyDraco

"WTB Palpation Cage (ID)
Looking for a used Palpation, A I cage."

umm, a cage? I thought that stocks were used, and why do they want/need one?


----------



## Annanoel

apachiedragon said:


> I have been seeing a ridiculous number of Paint and Quarter studs that are varying degrees of downhill lately. I really really hope that is not becoming a new trend. A lot of big show barns are standing downhill studs that I wouldn't look twice at, and charging a fortune for their breeding fees.


I don't think he's that downhill, if he is forgive me. It looks as though the picture is crooked. Maybe scanned in? I'd have to see other pictures to believe he is that downhill. Just my opinion, looks crooked to me, especially if you look at the photographers name.


----------



## Annanoel

hisangelonly said:


> haha....wow
> ----------
> *Be he envy of your neighboorhood! Horse drawn lawn mower - $1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be the envy of your neighboorhood with this horse drawn lawnmower! Turn a job into fun! It is a 3 real mower that has a seat and is pulled with a horse. $1000 cash no checks please!
> We also have the pony in the picture for sale. She is 5 years old. very gentle! Mow Ann ride and drives! She has been a small boys school horse. The Amish children drove her to school. Mow Ann is traffic safe, drive her to the Dairy Queen or mow the yard! With a neat mowingoutfit like this you could proababy get the kids to PAY YOU TO MOW YOUR YARD!!!!
> Mow Ann is $1200 cash. No Checks Please.
> Harness available for sale also $650


This is such an accident waiting to happen, what if the horse gets away from you, said lawn mower tips and so on. I don't even want to picture it..cool idea but :shock:


----------



## Little Jane

caljane said:


> *Barrel Rope Horse Prospect **Started** - $1200 (Spearfish)*
> 
> This AQHA mare has a very confident, curious personality and should make an excellent barrel or roping prospect. [...] She is healthy, correct, and has hard black hoofs. I will have pictures soon, and hopefully a good video done too. She's a fuzzy mess right now, but come meet her anytime. *She likes men and women*. $1200 or best offer. I would also consider trading for quality horse hay. To good home only.
> 
> 
> _I got a kick out of that - what triggers somebody to make it worth mentioning it? _


:rofl: Men and women, ha!


----------



## SunnyDraco

Annanoel said:


> I don't think he's that downhill, if he is forgive me. It looks as though the picture is crooked. Maybe scanned in? I'd have to see other pictures to believe he is that downhill. Just my opinion, looks crooked to me, especially if you look at the photographers name.


I think the fence is throwing you off, the photographer is at an angle to the fence and so the fence is crooked in the picture. The photographer's name is straight when looking at the space between the name and the bottom of the photo. Same goes for the stud, his feet are parallel to the bottom edge of the photo.


----------



## SunnyDraco

haha, a "stub"

Registered Black Arabian Stub

"Grandson of Salon this stallion will definitely be an eye catcher! Started showing at the age of 3 at In-Hand and placed High in all classes. Been started under saddle, but needs someone who will finish him. Is a great show horse but can also make a fantastic Endurance horse. Has a great personality where he will not only love on you but play with you as well! If you have any questions email, call or tx" 

And from the pictures (the dark coat color ones are old because I have looked at him on their website in the past couple years because he was a cool color and going grey with style), I don't think he is anything but a really cool grey :lol:


----------



## loveisabug

^^ Hasn't seen a farrier in a while...


----------



## hisangelonly

What a pretty boy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris

For Sale or Trade


----------



## caljane

haviris said:


> For Sale or Trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale 150.00 or Want to trade a *yearling paint filly* for a mini horse or mini donkey, prefer a female or gelding, it has to be good with other colts bc it will be in the same pasture, an most importantly it has to be gentle, and approachable bc I have kids that will want to love on it, it will be a family pet, no fun if you can't touch it. My horse Milly has no papers, no coggins that I know of I bought her two months ago, she is gentle, halter broke, lead broke, an started on saddle weight training, if interested please call or text [...],at this time our horse trailer is broke down, bad axle or something so you will need to come to Eufaula for trade..sorry


I am surprised they can not fit one more person on this filly!


----------



## Lwhisperer

:shock: Not one, _BUT TWO_ people on a yearling. Good gracious, what is this world coming to?????


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Oh, so now they want a Mini. Soon we will be seeing them riding the Mini. 

Lizzie


----------



## Houston

Had to share this...

What in the world?









pony for sale


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Houston said:


> Had to share this...
> 
> What in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pony for sale


Ummm, dude? It might just be me, but I think the saddle is a little big, or the pony is a little small.


----------



## hisangelonly

Hmm so the saddle goes on the butt...I've been doing this riding thing wrong for a long time then!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

So sad that we see Minis abused in this way, constantly.

Lizzie


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Is this just an odd ad or is it just me? They sure cant say much about this horse for it being 9 grand lol "broke in a bridal???"

10 year old AQHA sorrel gelding. Broke in a bridal. Been shown in the bridal and rode on a ranch for the last 5 years. Branded calves on, doctored outside, and started on the heeling end. He is gentle and good to be around.$9000 OBO Call Danny with any questions or inquiries. 

10 Yr old gelding AQHA


----------



## waresbear

Could be a typo? An extra 0 perhaps?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

waresbear said:


> Could be a typo? An extra 0 perhaps?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I doubt there would be a typo twice lol it says 9000 in the headline of the ad and 9000 in the ad description


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Looks like he's being ridden in a bosal, which is part of the vaquero training method leading up to a bridle horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

I know of horses up here that are good cattle horses that routinely go for 9000 and above.


----------



## smrobs

Drafty, it looks like a regular tie-down to me instead of a bosal.

A solid, broke ranch horse, that may be a bit much, but if he shows promise as a money-winning heeling horse, then he might be worth that much.

Heck, my Dad turned down $25k for the horse I grew up on and he was basically a team roping horse.


----------



## hisangelonly

Well I had a time trying to read this
-----------
horse stuff - $10 (joshua)
hello i have lots of horse stuff for sale there is a 14 inch older use saddle 2 saddle pads 2 plastic carrying things for horse stuff serval bits and halters and lead ropes serval pairs of leg gruards breast piece headstalls lots of different size and kind of sniches prices very if u want it all $100 obo and if u want pics and price on certian stuff or pics txt or call me at 817 33 thanks all of this stuff will need a cleaning they have been in storage for a long time so lots of dust
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Drafty, it looks like a regular tie-down to me instead of a bosal.


You're probably right. I'm on my phone, so it's difficult to see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl928

smrobs said:


> A solid, broke ranch horse, that may be a bit much, but if he shows promise as a money-winning heeling horse, then he might be worth that much.


Oh gosh I was at a ranch horse sale last year and some of the horses went for 12k, as ranch horses. My face looked like this when I heard the numbers they were going for --> :shock:


----------



## smrobs

^^The main reason for that is because a good ranch horse is just about the best, brokest horse you'd be able to find anywhere. Not only can you work on them all day, roping and dragging cattle, riding rough country, but you can also generally throw your kids on them for the local parade or to go trot the barrels/poles in the local rodeo. They've generally seen enough and done enough that they just take everything new in stride. They have enough handle that they respond quickly with no hesitation and no resistance, regardless of what you ask of them.

Around here, you can get a _good_ ranch horse for anywhere from $4000 to $8000 (though the ones that cost more also generally are pretty solid in some arena competition too).


----------



## doubleopi

Umm, I expected to see a horse trailer when I opened this....what an odd way to describe the horse!

2 Horse Slant X-tra Tall

*2 Horse Slant X-tra Tall - $5000 (Longview)*

 








 
2004 Morgan Built 2 horse slant horse trailer. New floor. New tires. Excellent shape. Over 7 foot tall. 
I love this trailer and hate to sell, but I never go anywhere and I hate to see it sit.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

hisangelonly said:


> well i had a time trying to read this
> -----------
> horse stuff - $10 (joshua)
> hello i have lots of horse stuff for sale there is a 14 inch older use saddle 2 saddle pads 2 plastic carrying things for horse stuff serval bits and halters and lead ropes serval pairs of leg gruards breast piece headstalls lots of different size and kind of sniches prices very if u want it all $100 obo and if u want pics and price on certian stuff or pics txt or call me at 817 33 thanks all of this stuff will need a cleaning they have been in storage for a long time so lots of dust
> _posted via mobile device_


where is the punctuation my goodness lollol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

doubleopi said:


> Umm, I expected to see a horse trailer when I opened this....what an odd way to describe the horse!
> 
> 2 Horse Slant X-tra Tall
> 
> *2 Horse Slant X-tra Tall - $5000 (Longview)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2004 Morgan Built 2 horse slant horse trailer. New floor. New tires. Excellent shape. Over 7 foot tall.
> I love this trailer and hate to sell, but I never go anywhere and I hate to see it sit.


omg lol too funny


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This one is not from online it was in a local newspaper. It made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## cowgirl928

I wonder if the "minnie pony" comes with big black ears and a polk a dot saddle pad


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Minnie Pony $300


----------



## cowgirl928

bahahaha! thats perfect! I rolled laughing :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Taffy Clayton said:


> Minnie Pony $300
> 
> 
> View attachment 137161


That is one ticked off pony!! Lol. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllieJ333

hisangelonly said:


> Well I had a time trying to read this
> -----------
> horse stuff - $10 (joshua)
> hello i have lots of horse stuff for sale there is a 14 inch older use saddle 2 saddle pads 2 plastic carrying things for horse stuff serval bits and halters and lead ropes serval pairs of leg gruards breast piece headstalls lots of different size and kind of sniches prices very if u want it all $100 obo and if u want pics and price on certian stuff or pics txt or call me at 817 33 thanks all of this stuff will need a cleaning they have been in storage for a long time so lots of dust
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was unaware that servals could wear horse tack.


----------



## Kati

Well it's a stallion ad, but why can't you atleast sound like you know what you‘re talking about? And no, he‘s not guaranteed to throw color just because daddy was a perlino. He has a 50% chance of throwing ‘color‘ because he carries one cream gene. The greatest kicker is that this will cost you $300 plus mare care and he doesn't even know what to do yet.
Palomino Stud
So I‘m either going to pay you or trade you for your insane horse? I can buy a perfectly sane horse for the same price though it may be a baby.
Paint Mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I love the "no palominos unless you want the chance of a cremello." Like getting a cremello is a bad thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

There is not even a decent photo of that palomino on his ad or his FB.
He might be a better looking horse when he is older????
Sure I want a foal out of that adolescent!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Taffy Clayton said:


> There is not even a decent photo of that palomino on his ad or his FB.
> He might be a better looking horse when he is older????
> Sure I want a foal out of that adolescent!


But he's got papers and he's a purdy color! Of course EVERYONE wants to breed their (non-palomino) mare to that!! Oh, and don't forget that he can be ridden in a Tom Thumb bit as a two-year-old! *facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

my goodness. I understand he is very well trained, but he needs groceries. $7500 for him?!
------------------
*English Barn Hunter/Jumpers Horses for Sale. - $1 (ok)*

   








 


We are down sizing our barn to make room for our coming up babies. 

Home Before Dark-(not pictured) 10 yr. old TB Bay Gelding standing at 16.2 hands. Experience in 3'6" hunters, and equitation. Has medals. And has excelled in Jumpers, 1.05-1.10 meter. He is a powerful jumper and really enjoys jumping. With work could do Hunters again. When you point him at a jump and ride him through it, he will clear ever jump. Not for a beginner, due to that he is such a powerful jumper. He clips, stands for farrier, and is easy to catch and load. Price is $12,000 obo.

The Big Cheese-(not Pictured) 7 yr. old TB Bay Gelding standing at 17 hands. Doing pre-greens- packs at 3'0". This big gentle giant is safe for all ages! You point, he jumps. He naturally changes his leads and does it with ease. This guy will pack anyone around that can sit on him. Would be great for a beginner kid or anyone wanting to start jumping. He clips, stands for farrier, and is easy to catch and load. NO bad habits with this guy, he is as honest as the day is long. Price is $15,000 obo.

Capodina-(1st Picture) 16 yr. Old Bay TB Gelding standing at 16.2 hands. Has shown 3'0". No need to school this guy before you go show. Will jump right around. Safe for anyone to ride. He is a gentle giant as well. We give lessons on him and he is such a pleasure to be around. He also rides western and has been used in trail rides. He is a great all around horse. No bad habits, he clips, stands for farrier. Extremely easy to catch and load. Price is $7,500 obo. Needs to be teaching more beginners to ride.

Charisma-(2nd Picture) 8 yr. Old Bay Pony mare. This mare is AWESOME! She has her permanent pony card, 14.1 1/2 hands tall. She has been shown in green ponies. This mare will make a wonderful PONY JUMPER! Very suitable for an experienced rider, do to the fact that she is so athletic and quick footed. This lil mare will also make an awesome playday horse. She has never been ran on barrels or poles, but she has a lot of handle and will turn around. An experienced youngster could really win on this mare! She is easy to catch, she clips, bathes, stands great for the farrier, and loads right up. We hate to sell her but times are hard and she has been on the back burner while we show and train other horses. She has no buck, bite, or kick. Let her set for a month, grab her up, load her up and go have fun!! Price is $2000 obo.

Runnin Okie-( 3rd Picture) 4 yr. Old Chestnut TB Gelding Standing at 16 hands and still growing. He hasn't shown yet but at home he is jumping 2'3"- 2'6". Quite just green. He is ready to start showing. He hasn't been worked with as much as our other horses because we just haven't had much time. We have been working with him much more and he has shown great potential! Will need experienced rider because he is still young and green. Price is $2,500 obo.

All our horses are great horses. We specialize in hunter/jumpers and these horses are all great at their jobs. If your looking for your next weekend show horse or next professional hunter?jumper come check out our horses at are barn.


----------



## hisangelonly

not really the ad itself, but I went to watch the video...and...well....okay? I was expecting to actually see him in action.
-----------------
*6yr old TB gelding PRETTY PRETTY - $3000 (Kaufman, TX)*

  








 
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-2805988.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETqvz1VdRkI&feature=youtu.be

Set your sights on this handsome 'fella! PL Fortysidgo is a Jockey Club registered 2007 thoroughbred gelding. Standing at 16hh even, "Captain America" is an exceptional 6 year old who had four starts in 2012. Captain is one of the kindest hearted horses I have owned and is always up for a good scratch. Captain is easy to catch, groom, saddle, bathe, load, pony on or off of, and is fairly laid back when riding in the arena. Captain has a large trotting stride that is easy to manage. His lope is also a big stride, but is easy to sit and go along for the ride! Captain stays on a 5-6 week trimming schedule, is wormed bi-monthly and fresh coggins pulled on 3/11/13. 

Due to family loss of interest, college, and me going on the road this summer with my rodeo mare, I finally had to make the choice of Captain moving off to another barn. I am driving to northern, North Dakota June 1-2 and can deliver/meet up in Oklahoma, Kansas, Nebraska, S. Dakota or N. Dakota with Captain America. 

Currently located in Kaufman, TX. Call, text, or email Elizabeth for more information! Thank you!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Not sure what you were expecting. I thought that was a great sale video. He's cute. I'd buy him for my boyfriend, if I had the money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not sure what you were expecting. I thought that was a great sale video. He's cute. I'd buy him for my boyfriend, if I had the money.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was expecting them to show him under saddle. Not a 5 second video showing a picture of him. I didnt say anything was wrong with the horse. I just dont see a point in putting up a video like that.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> I was expecting them to show him under saddle. Not a 5 second video showing a picture of him. I didnt say anything was wrong with the horse. I just dont see a point in putting up a video like that.


I'm not sure we watched the same video. The video I watched had him loping circles in both directions under saddle, being tacked up, having a barrel rolled while he was led next to it. It was three minutes and twenty-one seconds long. This is the video:

http://youtube.com/#/watch?v=ETqvz1VdRkI&feature=youtu.be&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DETqvz1VdRkI%26feature%3Dyoutu.be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

i clicked on the link in the ad. It was a 5 second video of a picture of him. lol. ill try it again


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> i clicked on the link in the ad. It was a 5 second video of a picture of him. lol. ill try it again


That's the same link I clicked on. *shrug*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

hmm apparently something is wrong with my laptop. When I clicked on it the first time and the video came up, it even said it was 5 seconds below the loading bar. I clicked on it again and the full video finally came up. Ughh this laptop needs to be destroyed. It keeps freezing up even though I have cleaned it out and even went as far as to wipe it out and restore all programs.


----------



## Endiku

I really liked Captain America, actually! Looks like he has a pretty good handle on him for his age.


----------



## nvr2many

I liked him too but it does not matter anyway, seeing as there is a new study that we can weigh no more than 10% of the horses weight, :lol:

Grrrrrrrrrrr............... http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/how-much-weight-should-horse-carry-161017/?highlight=study


----------



## hisangelonly

nvr2many said:


> I liked him too but it does not matter anyway, seeing as there is a new study that we can weigh no more than 10% of the horses weight, :lol:
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrr............... http://www.horseforum.com/plus-size...ht-should-horse-carry-161017/?highlight=study


oh gee lol


----------



## hisangelonly

a horse that rides kids!
------------------
*9 year old gentle gelding - $550*

   








 
Beautiful black gelding, great trail horse. Has been rode to town many times, isn't spooked by traffic, rides kids well


----------



## Back2Horseback

DraftyAiresMum said:


> ^^ That is one angry pony!!
> 
> This guy needs to be gelded yesterday. Heck, he needed to be gelded YEARS ago! I'd hate to see the two horses that produced this train wreck. What conformation fault DOESN'T he have?!
> 
> Black stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMGosh. And, on top of ALL OF HIS GLARING conformational faults, look at those hooves! Slippers, anyone? Poor guy. His is THE LONGEST back I've EVER seen on a horse...then his legs, and, ugh...just..poor guy...


----------



## Evansk

Mmm.... not only do you get the tack for $500 but you get a free AQHA stallion...

Small Tack Package and Option to a FREE AQHA Stallion - British Columbia Livestock For Sale - Kijiji British Columbia


----------



## Roperchick

hisangelonly said:


> a horse that rides kids!
> ------------------
> *9 year old gentle gelding - $550*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful black gelding, great trail horse. Has been rode to town many times, isn't spooked by traffic, *rides kids well*












Those poor children


----------



## hisangelonly

HAHA! That is great!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

Not a horse ad...but :lol:

*Medieval Oxen bit - $2000 (Ann Arbor)*

For sale is a medieval oxen bit used between the years 500-650 AD. I found this object while on a hiking trip in the Alps and had it appraised by a curator at the Smithsonian Museum.
It's worth far more than what I've posted it for, but times are tough and I need the money This will be a fine addition to any collection of dark ages artifacts.
If interested please call (734) 995-5095 or reply to the posted email. 

Here's the picture:


----------



## hisangelonly

Wow that's one advanced bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveisabug

""10 MONTH OLD APPENDIX""

"Joey is a quarter horse thorough bread mix stud colt. He trailers, bathes, stands for farier without issues. He recently had feet done and was wormed. He is easy to catch, Crosses water and shows an extreme willingness to learn." 

Makes the yummiest bread :lol:


----------



## Tryst

Scary club feet on this guy and/or just a REALLY horrible trim making him look club footed. And he is only $8,000!!

Palomino QH Stallion


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I think it might be poor trimming. I would expect a horse with clubbed feet to have a rounder, more "bulgy" appearance to the front of the hoof.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple

Holy stilts batman! That poor horse


----------



## Endiku

*SHEEP WANTED- NO SPEAKY ENGRISH - $27 (Galena Park)*

Wanted- Sheep that doesn't know english; the last one I had continuosly asked everyone if they were his 'DAAAADDDYYYY'
and it was a bit embarrassing since his butt hole was always red and chaffed (and sometimes goooey).
Toothless is also preferred so she doesn't chew up everything in sight (especially when I am getting out of the shower).
I DO NOT NEED PHOTOS SENT SO IF YOU HAVE THE SHEEP I NEED I WILL COM AND PICK IT UP ASAP.
Also need an old fashioned ashtray to complemant the mood.


Technically not a horse but I really hope this person was joking! LOL


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Eww. Or should that be ewe.

Lizzie


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

**** hahahaa


----------



## GracielaGata

Tryst said:


> Scary club feet on this guy and/or just a REALLY horrible trim making him look club footed. And he is only $8,000!!
> 
> Palomino QH Stallion


Holy carp!! Makes me think of those Asian slipper things that women used to bind their feet smaller... or a ballet dancer!! Ouchy-wawa! We looked at a horse with similar feet, but the more I looked at them, the more I worried to buy them, esp when they said they had his feet that way on purpose- he was just trimmed!?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

1 month old filly and the dam might be in foal again already? Is this normal or possible?



ANDALUSIAN FILLY - YEGUITA ANDALUSIAN

ANDALUSIAN FILLY - YEGUITA ANDALUSIAN - $3500 (Kern county)
She is still not ready to be sold she is about 1 month old and will be ready around late week of July. Price I could negotiate, I will get the papers I will order them around may if you want you could register her and I could lower the price some.
Mom is also for sale she might be in foal to a black PRE that I have. Email me for more questions. And I have a 2 year old Andalusian colt for sale. 
COLT $7000.00 
FILLY $3500.00
MARE $10,000

MAKE OFFER!!!! MARE COULD BE PREGNANT TO A PRE BLACK ANDALUSIAN 17HH. ALL ANDALUSIANS WILL BE 16+HH


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> 1 month old filly and the dam might be in foal again already? Is this normal or possible?
> 
> 
> 
> ANDALUSIAN FILLY - YEGUITA ANDALUSIAN
> 
> ANDALUSIAN FILLY - YEGUITA ANDALUSIAN - $3500 (Kern county)
> She is still not ready to be sold she is about 1 month old and will be ready around late week of July. Price I could negotiate, I will get the papers I will order them around may if you want you could register her and I could lower the price some.
> Mom is also for sale she might be in foal to a black PRE that I have. Email me for more questions. And I have a 2 year old Andalusian colt for sale.
> COLT $7000.00
> FILLY $3500.00
> MARE $10,000
> 
> MAKE OFFER!!!! MARE COULD BE PREGNANT TO A PRE BLACK ANDALUSIAN 17HH. ALL ANDALUSIANS WILL BE 16+HH


Totally possible. About a week or so after birth, the mare has what's called a "foal heat." Some breeders will try to expose their mares on the foal heat, presumably because the mare is more likely to take the breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Totally possible. About a week or so after birth, the mare has what's called a "foal heat." Some breeders will try to expose their mares on the foal heat, presumably because the mare is more likely to take the breeding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just read about that lol that doesn't sound healthy though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> I just read about that lol that doesn't sound healthy though.


Happens a lot in feral/wild herds, so it probably isn't as heinous as you're thinking, especially if the mare receives adequate care.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Happens a lot in feral/wild herds, so it probably isn't as heinous as you're thinking, especially if the mare receives adequate care.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Poor, poor mares :shock: I would be miserable if I *literally* had back to back pregnancies lol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Wouldn't they be sore too? Ouch lol ok maybe I should stop thinking so hard about his haha


----------



## SunnyDraco

NFQHA Dunskin stallion by Cue Bars Laddie - $7500









Gunner is a fantastic dun son of Cue Bars Laddie, AQHA point earning and producing stallion. Gunner is out of two parents that are both homozygous for black mane and tail, so he is the same. Gunner's dam, Pistol, has been shown NFQHA, has been featured on the NFQHA rule book and in the NFQHA magazine. She is a great working ranch horse, rope horse, and the kids can ride her as well. Pistol's sire, Gold Country Charro is a dunskin stallion that was shown in 1998 and 1999 in halter at local shows. Gunner is a colt with great bone, legs, hip, lots of growth, and a "can do" attitude. He is currently being started by Allison Tremble of Coastal Equine in Ferndale, WA. He is 87% NFQHA


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Years ago, I knew many very big Arabian breeders, who always tried to breed back on the foal heat. This especially, if they wanted the mare to foal the next year at a certain time.

Lizzie


----------



## SnowCowgirl

Kati said:


> Well it's a stallion ad, but why can't you atleast sound like you know what you‘re talking about? And no, he‘s not guaranteed to throw color just because daddy was a perlino. He has a 50% chance of throwing ‘color‘ because he carries one cream gene. The greatest kicker is that this will cost you $300 plus mare care and he doesn't even know what to do yet.
> Palomino Stud
> So I‘m either going to pay you or trade you for your insane horse? I can buy a perfectly sane horse for the same price though it may be a baby.
> Paint Mare
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HAHAHAHAHAH that second one is priceless!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> NFQHA Dunskin stallion by Cue Bars Laddie - $7500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner is a fantastic dun son of Cue Bars Laddie, AQHA point earning and producing stallion. Gunner is out of two parents that are both homozygous for black mane and tail, so he is the same. Gunner's dam, Pistol, has been shown NFQHA, has been featured on the NFQHA rule book and in the NFQHA magazine. She is a great working ranch horse, rope horse, and the kids can ride her as well. Pistol's sire, Gold Country Charro is a dunskin stallion that was shown in 1998 and 1999 in halter at local shows. Gunner is a colt with great bone, legs, hip, lots of growth, and a "can do" attitude. He is currently being started by Allison Tremble of Coastal Equine in Ferndale, WA. He is 87% NFQHA


"Homozygous for black mane and tail"?! What the...?! :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

This guy made me sad. Still has shoes on and his front's look like they are already slippered. Not to mention he is skinny poor guy. 
11year old gilding


----------



## Cheyennes mom

SunnyDraco said:


> NFQHA Dunskin stallion by Cue Bars Laddie - $7500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner is a fantastic dun son of Cue Bars Laddie, AQHA point earning and producing stallion. Gunner is out of two parents that are both homozygous for black mane and tail, so he is the same. Gunner's dam, Pistol, has been shown NFQHA, has been featured on the NFQHA rule book and in the NFQHA magazine. She is a great working ranch horse, rope horse, and the kids can ride her as well. Pistol's sire, Gold Country Charro is a dunskin stallion that was shown in 1998 and 1999 in halter at local shows. Gunner is a colt with great bone, legs, hip, lots of growth, and a "can do" attitude. He is currently being started by Allison Tremble of Coastal Equine in Ferndale, WA. He is 87% NFQHA


I think they said the word "homozygous" to sound smart when they don't have a clue what they're talking about...:?


----------



## FeatheredFeet

This guy made me sad. Still has shoes on and his front's look like they are already slippered. Not to mention he is skinny poor guy. 
11year old gilding 

I wonder what happened, if he 'was' the little girl's horse. I'll bet he is very nice looking, when well fed and in condition.

Lizzie


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I agree he looks like he was a looker at some point. If i could afford it id grab him up but he's too far and I can't have more then one horse.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

hes only an hour away from me. If I wasn't broke I'd take him too =( if only...


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

""BUCKSKIN MARE QUARTER HORSE""
Gosh she looks way to thin for him to be on her or anyone for that matter. Looks like she'd be a gorgeous girl if she were properly cared for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

BarrelracingArabian said:


> ""BUCKSKIN MARE QUARTER HORSE""
> Gosh she looks way to thin for him to be on her or anyone for that matter. Looks like she'd be a gorgeous girl if she were properly cared for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Holy chair seat, Batman! :shock: That ad should be titled "When ******** Ride English". At least his heels are down, I guess. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy chair seat, Batman! :shock: That ad should be titled "When ******** Ride English". At least his heels are down, I guess. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_











Western bridle, bit and saddle pad... only thing english is the saddle :rofl:

I wonder if that is some sort of tack swap in the background? If so, is this the best they could put together for some sale ad pictures? :shock:

And I think the rider is practicing sliding stops... :wink:


----------



## Endiku

That chestnut gelding and buckskin mare make me sick, especially since that man is still riding the buckskin  poor babies.


----------



## cowgirl928

Horse head insulated blankets

I found this today when I was browsing. "Horse head insulated blankets" ...so the blankets are insulated with horse heads..?


----------



## Roadyy

Horsemanship Clinic

















Am I wrong in thinking that saddle is extremely forward? Someone please enlighten me about this saddle set up.


----------



## caljane

Roadyy said:


> Horsemanship Clinic
> 
> 
> Am I wrong in thinking that saddle is extremely forward? Someone please enlighten me about this saddle set up.


I would be even more concerned about this very confused and unhappy looking horse in an advertisement for a "horsemanship clinic" then this huge saddle on this horse ...


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Not exactly the pictures I would put in a horsemanship ad. You think they'd try and get some happy pictures of a trained horse.


----------



## toto

This made my day..

A beautiful Rooster,that we are sad to have to sell. *He is very good with the hens,but we free range and he is not so good with my small children.* If you are interested give me a call or text @


----------



## toto

SunnyDraco said:


> Western bridle, bit and saddle pad... only thing english is the saddle :rofl:
> 
> I wonder if that is some sort of tack swap in the background? If so, is this the best they could put together for some sale ad pictures? :shock:
> 
> And I think the rider is practicing sliding stops... :wink:


No idea whats up with the tack but.. this is how ya ride gaited here-- i dont ride gaited in an english saddle but i do kick my legs out like this when im bareback and the horse is doing a fast walk.. its comfortable and helps keep your ballance in the fast walk-- now i wouldnt ride my qt horse this way or wed be backing down the trail, lol.


----------



## SunnyDraco

toto said:


> No idea whats up with the tack but.. this is how ya ride gaited here-- i dont ride gaited in an english saddle but i do kick my legs out like this when im bareback and the horse is doing a fast walk.. its comfortable and helps keep your ballance in the fast walk-- now i wouldnt ride my qt horse this way or wed be backing down the trail, lol.


That may be how you ride gaited, but only when in motion. That horse isn't moving lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto

SunnyDraco said:


> That may be how you ride gaited, but only when in motion. That horse isn't moving lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very true! 

Maybe he had one too many that day? Lol. :lol:
i noticed hes also riding with pony reins.. and looks like he mighta been dumpster diving earlier in the day.. :shock:


----------



## SunnyDraco

"horse trainers (n of spokane)
We are thinking of hirring a trainer for our morgan stallion he is 5.5 years old we know how to train but just dont have allot of time to give him. So we are looking for someone to start him for us. This will be at our place and you must be willing sighn a waver. He is a stallion has not had a bunch done with him but he wants to be a good guy. So if you think your horse wise and want a shot let us know he needs work 8 hrs a day for 2 weeks not a hr here and there."

Wow... 8 hours a day for 14 days and you sign a waiver. No mention of what they would pay for a full time job that lasts 2 weeks. Maybe they should've gelded the boy several years ago since they didn't have time to work and train a stallion nor did they have someone else do the training for them.


----------



## EliRose

cowgirl928 said:


> Horse head insulated blankets
> 
> I found this today when I was browsing. "Horse head insulated blankets" ...so the blankets are insulated with horse heads..?


I just had a horrible "The Godfather" flashback . . . :-(


----------



## Light

Originally Posted by cowgirl928

I found this today when I was browsing. "Horse head insulated blankets" ...so the blankets are insulated with horse heads..?

No, I think it is like ski masks for horses. You know to keep their heads warm.:shock: After all they lose all their body heat through their heads.:lol: Also good if they decide to rob the feed store.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Holy cow... What are these people on that they can be so particular for exactly what they want and the price that goes with it. 

"Looking for TB or AQHA gelding (WA/ID/MT)
Looking for around the second week of May. We are starting our search now in case someone may be on the fence on selling their horse.....we will keep posting until we find what we want, as you can see in no real hurry. However, if we find what we like right away, must be able to keep him until second week of May.

We are looking for a GELDING, either TB or AQHA. MUST be papered and have papers in hand. We are looking for trail horse only. MUST be 100% safe on trails and be SOUND. A few quirks here and there are fine but must be sound and of decent confirmation to handle miles and hrs on the trail. Color not important but we do have preference to grays, duns or palomino. Prefer a gelding that is higher on the totem pole with in a herd. MUST not be herd bound and good to work with as far as clipping, bathing, loading, feet etc. Nothing over 16 years and price must go hand in hand with what you have.

If you have a horse over the $500 range MUST be willing to do payments. Nothing over $1500. If your horse is in the higher range we will want a coggins done in May just before we pick up at sellers expense. We can also barter some breeding's to our 2002 gray TB stallion. We charge $500 stud fee, so if you have some mares, or just one, you would like bred we can barter for all or part payment. He has his AQHA number for any QH mares. Mares must be bred before end of May though as we are taking him away on a trip.

Serious inquires only please. I will NOT reply to anyone that does not reply with all details good and bad, price and pictures. Nor will I reply to anyone with a mare or another bred."

Would also add: if they cannot spend more than $500 for their perfect trail horse without making payments, why are they so particular on herd dominance and needing registration on a gelding? Among a whole list of everything else? Why only TBs and Quarter horses?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Holy cow... What are these people on that they can be so particular for exactly what they want and the price that goes with it.
> 
> "Looking for TB or AQHA gelding (WA/ID/MT)
> Looking for around the second week of May. We are starting our search now in case someone may be on the fence on selling their horse.....we will keep posting until we find what we want, as you can see in no real hurry. However, if we find what we like right away, must be able to keep him until second week of May.
> 
> We are looking for a GELDING, either TB or AQHA. MUST be papered and have papers in hand. We are looking for trail horse only. MUST be 100% safe on trails and be SOUND. A few quirks here and there are fine but must be sound and of decent confirmation to handle miles and hrs on the trail. Color not important but we do have preference to grays, duns or palomino. Prefer a gelding that is higher on the totem pole with in a herd. MUST not be herd bound and good to work with as far as clipping, bathing, loading, feet etc. Nothing over 16 years and price must go hand in hand with what you have.
> 
> If you have a horse over the $500 range MUST be willing to do payments. Nothing over $1500. If your horse is in the higher range we will want a coggins done in May just before we pick up at sellers expense. We can also barter some breeding's to our 2002 gray TB stallion. We charge $500 stud fee, so if you have some mares, or just one, you would like bred we can barter for all or part payment. He has his AQHA number for any QH mares. Mares must be bred before end of May though as we are taking him away on a trip.
> 
> Serious inquires only please. I will NOT reply to anyone that does not reply with all details good and bad, price and pictures. Nor will I reply to anyone with a mare or another bred."
> 
> Would also add: if they cannot spend more than $500 for their perfect trail horse without making payments, why are they so particular on herd dominance and needing registration on a gelding? Among a whole list of everything else? Why only TBs and Quarter horses?


Something tells me they're going to be looking for a long time. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

I don't think I'd touch them with a 10ft pole. That whole ad just sounds suspect to me. Flippers maybe? Knowing they can turn them over quick for a good profit?


----------



## KayceeJo

Got to love Craigslist lol 

And 1/4 horse? As in 3/4 cow? Love it haha


----------



## nvr2many

Oh I would not tough them with YOUR ten foot pole, lol. I would report that post if it was on craigslist.


----------



## Annanoel

Not a horse but the picture in this ad had me rolling. 

Wanted : Pinzgauer feeder steers


----------



## cowgirl928

Annanoel said:


> Not a horse but the picture in this ad had me rolling.
> 
> Wanted : Pinzgauer feeder steers


bahahaha because that isn't edited at all...


----------



## crb32578

I could be wrong but....not sure I'd want my kids to have a stud for a first horse, even if he is little.

'big pet' = I've never been taught manners and am always pushing my way into your space.


----------



## Back2Horseback

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Something tells me they're going to be looking for a long time. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My issue with their ad is not so much that they know what they want/don't want, but it is the demanding, completely snotty and entitled manner through which they have chosen to express said desires.

Who does that, and then seemingly expects folks to clamor and fall all over themselves trying to please these folks? Can you imagine attempting to sell to them? All I can imagine is the STRESS involved with (again) having to "please" such immensely entitled people!

No thank you, not now, not ever!


----------



## Maple

crb32578 said:


> I could be wrong but....not sure I'd want my kids to have a stud for a first horse, even if he is little.
> 
> 'big pet' = I've never been taught manners and am always pushing my way into your space.



I see far too many stud ponies for sale as "perfect child's pony". In the last few weeks I've seen several advertised as "Perfect teaser and kid's pony"... sorry but I can't see those two jobs can not go hand in hand :shock:

Sadly plenty of uneducated people are going to end up with these ponies and going to have plenty of problems... I classmate of my daughter's mom got the child a pony, the pony chased the parents out of the field so was sent to the knackery - seriously chop his goolies off and send him to a trainer.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Back2Horseback said:


> My issue with their ad is not so much that they know what they want/don't want, but it is the demanding, completely snotty and entitled manner through which they have chosen to express said desires.
> 
> Who does that, and then seemingly expects folks to clamor and fall all over themselves trying to please these folks? Can you imagine attempting to sell to them? All I can imagine is the STRESS involved with (again) having to "please" such immensely entitled people!
> 
> No thank you, not now, not ever!


They would be much better off if they weren't so picky on breed and registration. I understand the gelding (probably because their stud will also be on the trail rides), but for the price they want this trail horse, they need to be more open. Stick to sound, healthy, experienced trail horse with good manners, not herd bound, ect. But willing to pay $1500 for a grade gelding that meets all other criteria for a trail horse. I see no reason why they need papers in hand and only TB or AQHA for a trail horse gelding. Several years ago, my mom sold a gelding that fit in every way (including price) all that these demanding people want in a trail horse (even a preferred color of grey), except he wouldn't have fit the breed and being registered requirements. 

It is okay to want particular things in a horse when you are buying, but the more particular you are, the more you better be prepared to spend. If you are on a budget that cannot exceed $500 without payments and absolutely nothing over $1500, you better be ready to be open to other possibilities (like breed and registration).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDressage

Found this horse for sale on a site, look at his legs! Poor horse..


----------



## Light

And of course they are working him on what looks like either deep sand or saw dust. Either way, not the best.


----------



## Tarpan

crb32578 said:


> I could be wrong but....not sure I'd want my kids to have a stud for a first horse, even if he is little.
> 
> 'big pet' = I've never been taught manners and am always pushing my way into your space.


He's a cute little toot though, I'd drop by the vet to get him snipped on the way home with him.


----------



## SunnyDraco

lol not a dumb horse ad but still good for laughs

re: Pure bread dogs (anywhere)

















It's PUREBRED.

Inbred (or should I say, "In Bread") morons.
Location: anywhere
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3695434800 Posted: 2013-03-21, 12:13PM MDT email to a friend


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

*Stunning Show Gelding - $4500 (New RIver)*

*The picture in the ad is what made me laugh...

*Stunning Show Gelding










The Campaigner. Big, stout registered appy gelding. 16.2 hands, 18 years young. Winner of numerous high point show awards. Practically undefeated in halter. Grandson of Goer, 5 time World Champion. 3/4 quarter horse.Goes western and English. Great jumper.Perfect conformation, wonderful temperament. Tons of chrome. Wonderful on the trails. You don't come across horses of this quality every day Would consider trading for horse trailer, thoroughbred height, bumper pull.Rider in first picture is 5'9". Intermediate rider. Call 480-567-5030


----------



## Regula

LoveDressage said:


> Found this horse for sale on a site, look at his legs! Poor horse..


Oh wow, that sucks on so many levels, from the poorly placed saddle, to the sh***y seat, to the sweat pants, to the double bridle (that s/he should not be riding in), to the boots on that poor horse's legs, to the footing of the arena. 
Just cause you have a Iberian looking horse does not mean you're a classical dressage rider.


----------



## nvr2many

SunnyDraco said:


> lol not a dumb horse ad but still good for laughs
> 
> re: Pure bread dogs (anywhere)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's PUREBRED.
> 
> Inbred (or should I say, "In Bread") morons.
> Location: anywhere
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3695434800 Posted: 2013-03-21, 12:13PM MDT email to a friend


This needs to go in the meme thread.............. funny stuff...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/oh-you-rode-horse-once-116522/


----------



## SunnyDraco

nvr2many said:


> This needs to go in the meme thread.............. funny stuff...
> 
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/oh-you-rode-horse-once-116522/


I think might be there already (at least I saw the pug loaf somewhere on the forum), I just found that ad with both pictures in Craigslist and had to share. I guess someone was tired of pure bread dogs posted in the community pet section :lol:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

TrojanCowgirl said:


> *The picture in the ad is what made me laugh...
> 
> *Stunning Show Gelding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Campaigner. Big, stout registered appy gelding. 16.2 hands, 18 years young. Winner of numerous high point show awards. Practically undefeated in halter. Grandson of Goer, 5 time World Champion. 3/4 quarter horse.Goes western and English. Great jumper.Perfect conformation, wonderful temperament. Tons of chrome. Wonderful on the trails. You don't come across horses of this quality every day Would consider trading for horse trailer, thoroughbred height, bumper pull.Rider in first picture is 5'9". Intermediate rider. Call 480-567-5030


LOL she does know the horse isn't a mattress, right? :lol:


----------



## Endiku

Look at the bits on these guys, nevermind the fact that they're being ridden in the first place 

*JACKELYNE'S MINIATURE PONY RIDES, ANY OCCASION! (EVERYWHERE HOUSTON,TX)*










WE OFFER MINIATURE PONY RIDES FOR ESPECIAL EVENT'S, BIRTHDAY PARTY'S, FESTIVALS, SCHOOL'S, PICNIC'S, INFANT PARTY'S AND ETC..TO BOOK YOUR EVENT TEXT/CALL (832)-359-9668 (HABLAMOS ESPANOL.)

OFRESEMOS PASEOS DE PONY MINIATURA PARA EVENTOS ESPECIALES. INCLUYENDO, FESTIVALE'S, CLUMPEANO'S, PICNIC'S, ESCUELAS, FIESTAS INFANTILE'S, IGLECIAS, E ETC... PARA MAS INFORMACION llAME O UN TEXTO A (832)-359-9668.


----------



## loveisabug

Mini Registered Filly

Tb Gelding

Saw the first ad and thought maybe the price was a typo but then noticed the second and it's the same thing...but it must be a typo right?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

loveisabug said:


> Mini Registered Filly
> 
> Tb Gelding
> 
> Saw the first ad and thought maybe the price was a typo but then noticed the second and it's the same thing...but it must be a typo right?


Either that or someone is bat-crap crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

> Celebrity pet care were your pet is the celebrity we *cost less* and treat your pet like a celebrity domestic and exotic as well as livestock


LOL right.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with this guy, but I thought the ad was kind of funny. 

EDIT: I also just noticed we are page on 666 :twisted:.

Wilds Montana Red is up for stud, he is a leopard quarter horse pony only *standing at 12.2 HH but he can get the job done (our 17hh mare is pregnant with his foal) *He has breed pony mares and full sized ones. He has sired bays, blacks, leopards and foals with full blankets. Monty has never sired a sorrel or chestnut to date. his sire was a frosted black appaloosa and the dam was a welsh pony, he throws beautiful colored foals! first 2 images are Monty 3,4,5,6,7 are his previous foals and 8 is his mom. note picture 6 of his foal has the dam of the foal and the foal. The foal grew bigger then the mother


----------



## nvr2many

Hurry let's get off this page!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

666 lollol


----------



## waresbear

Well, that's a nice little stud!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

waresbear said:


> Well, that's a nice little stud!!!


I was thinking the same thing! Hubba-hubba!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl

Yes, want to get this page filled up.

The foals are nice, but thought there would be more pictures.


----------



## Farmchic

He's a cutie!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He's only 1.5 (we think), but he's a big boy, so he's ready to start. Grrrr!!!

DRAFT GELD 1 1/2 YEAR OLD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Hes cute tho. I'd make an offer if I could.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Hes cute tho. I'd make an offer if I could.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My best friend said the same thing (she emailed me the ad) and she's not a huge draft fan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kotori

not really up for sale ad but it's really dumb 
Looking for Free Horse! I Have a Really Nice Barn!

Nice try, but no thanks...


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's only 1.5 (we think), but he's a big boy, so he's ready to start. Grrrr!!!
> 
> DRAFT GELD 1 1/2 YEAR OLD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Maybe its that he's only a yearling, but he appears to be seriously croup high.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Maybe its that he's only a yearling, but he appears to be seriously croup high.


Typical draft baby. They teeter-totter A LOT with that big ol' bum. My boy is only half draft and he's been butt-high more than not over the past two years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Typical draft baby. They teeter-totter A LOT with that big ol' bum. My boy is only half draft and he's been butt-high more than not over the past two years.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for clearing that up!  Draft babies are not a topic that I have very much knowledge on.


----------



## apachiedragon

From what I've been told they take longer to mature as well, so that butt-high can last even longer on a draft than a lighter breed. He is seriously cute though.


----------



## EliRose

Cacowgirl said:


> Yes, want to get this page filled up.
> 
> The foals are nice, but thought there would be more pictures.


Reistered Leopard Quarter Pony up for stud - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton

Here is the actual ad, more pictures!


----------



## SnowCowgirl

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Maybe its that he's only a yearling, but he appears to be seriously croup high.


He looks older than 1.5 that's for sure


----------



## Nightside

I can see this going horribly wrong.

Horseback Archery show "horse"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Nightside said:


> I can see this going horribly wrong.
> 
> Horseback Archery show "horse"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh my!


----------



## WSArabians

Jee-sus.... :shock:


----------



## DimSum

Nightside said:


> I can see this going horribly wrong.
> 
> Horseback Archery show "horse"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can't comment, too busy googling the Darwin Awards website for submission information :shock:


----------



## Nightside

This one has an amusing title but I feel bad for the senior horses without a home.
old hores
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians

Nightside said:


> This one has an amusing title but I feel bad for the senior horses without a home.
> old hores
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Geez. 
He should just be put down.


----------



## Fahntasia

Nightside said:


> Horseback Archery show "horse"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When god was giving out brains, that guy missed his name being called.......


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

POP BELLY PIGS!!!! LOL

pop belly pigs for sale female pregnant also sheep for sale sulfolk and barbados mix some dorper mix for more information and sales prices feel free to call me at (760)713-5572 
Location: victorville ca

popbally pigs and sheep


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SnowCowgirl said:


> He looks older than 1.5 that's for sure


Take a look in the draft horse sub-forum at DraftGuy's yearling draft colt. He's 16hh at the withers and almost 16.2hh at the butt, and definitely doesn't look like a yearling.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina

Not a horse for sale, but I cringed when I read it. I'm debating responding and asking if she has insurance or certification, but I think I already know the answer. Not to mention I'm pretty sure she's not even in the COUNTRY she's advertising in...

Affordable and Quality Horse Lessons

















"I APPRECIATE ALL THE CONSIDERATE FLAGGERS WHO CONSTANTLY WISH FOR MY AD TO BE AT THE TOP OF THE LIST EVERYDAY.

I'm offering Hunter Jumper, Dressage, English Pleasure,and just basic horsemanship horse lessons, $25/hour. I've been riding for 10 years, mainly Hunt Seat, Dressage, Hunter/Jumpers, Cross Country; and I love teaching. I teach English only. I live on a farm with 10 horses, 5 of which I use primarily as lesson horses. I can teach beginner's to intermediate rider's, or just if you want to do a trail ride. I am located just south of the Peach Arch Border, about 5 minutes from Blaine. I love what I do, and any money I make will go towards my internship in Nevada this summer with an amazing jumper trainer. If you are interested, you are more than welcome to come check out the farm. I do have access to an indoor arena. Email, call, or text for more questions. Calls and texts only 8am to 8pm please. 

SPECIALS: 5 lessons, $100 10 lessons, $150

I am offering these specials for a limited time only. $20 a lesson, my second special is $15 a lesson.

Check out my facebook page for more info on the farm and recent updates!"


----------



## smrobs

LOL, and I'm sure that hours and hours of more groundwork will definitely get her over her spooking issues even though they haven't been able to sort them out in the 15 years they've had her *eyeroll*.
Free horse to Natural Horsemanship Home

*Free horse to Natural Horsemanship Home (SW Tucson)*










PLEASE READ THE WHOLE AD CAREFULLY BEFORE E-MAILING ME.

First, this mare will only go to a confident, experienced rider who practices natural horsemanship. I am not trying to unload her so I do not need help from rescues or people who are looking to re-sell her. I am looking for a forever home where she will be used and loved. 

Judging by the mass amounts of e-mails I have been receiving, I have not been clear enough about this mare. She can be HIGHLY reactive and can suddenly bolt, even in a setting she is familiar with and needs an experienced rider who can work with her consistently to improve her confidence. She needs a NATURAL HORSEMANSHIP home only. She WILL NOT GO to a weekend trail rider, an in-experienced rider or someone who does not have natural horsemanship training experience. She will get a rider who is not advanced HURT! She has not been ridden consistently in years and has never been hauled anywhere and ridden (though she does haul well). She has never been bred so I don't know if she will conceive. She has choked twice on pellets so can only be fed hay.

'Sera's Faith" is a stocky 15 year old AHA registered mare who stands about 15H and has Serafix breeding (never been bred). She was born on my property and my mother owned her dam and sire so I have a complete history on her. She was started as a 3 year old on groundwork following Parelli's methods and put under saddle shortly after that using Parelli and Clinton Anderson techniques. She ties, loads in any trailer, hauls well, is good for the farrier, is up to date on shots and teeth (she does need her feet trimmed though). She knows how to collect up, half pass, sidepass, work on a loose rein, you can lightly bump with your legs and she will lower her head, she'll move her shoulder and hind end and has an emergency stop. This mare was the lightest horse I have ever ridden when she was being used frequently, but since I have gone on to mounted shooting and ranch sorting with my Quarter horses she has not been ridden much. She needs someone who can be a confident leader and who has the time to work with her on a regular basis. She can be very reactive/spooky if trail ridden alone, but does much better with another horse. I believe she would benefit greatly from going through Clinton Anderson's ground work exercises. 

Please e-mail me with your experience level and what you plan to use her for along with a phone number. I can trailer her in the Tucson area for the right person. This is a really nice mare and I really like her, but don't want to see her standing around as she wants a relationship with someone. I will not give her to just anyone and may require that I see where she will live. I also may hold her papers for a set period of time to make sure that she won't be re-sold.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl

QUARTER HORSE..WOW ALL BLACK BEAUTY...... - $5999 (FRESNO/EASTON) for Sale in Fresno, California Classifieds - AmericanListed.com


----------



## WSArabians

smrobs said:


> LOL, and I'm sure that hours and hours of more groundwork will definitely get her over her spooking issues even though they haven't been able to sort them out in the 15 years they've had her *eyeroll*.
> Free horse to Natural Horsemanship Home
> 
> *Free horse to Natural Horsemanship Home (SW Tucson)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE READ THE WHOLE AD CAREFULLY BEFORE E-MAILING ME.
> 
> First, this mare will only go to a confident, experienced rider who practices natural horsemanship. I am not trying to unload her so I do not need help from rescues or people who are looking to re-sell her. I am looking for a forever home where she will be used and loved.
> 
> Judging by the mass amounts of e-mails I have been receiving, I have not been clear enough about this mare. She can be HIGHLY reactive and can suddenly bolt, even in a setting she is familiar with and needs an experienced rider who can work with her consistently to improve her confidence. She needs a NATURAL HORSEMANSHIP home only. She WILL NOT GO to a weekend trail rider, an in-experienced rider or someone who does not have natural horsemanship training experience. She will get a rider who is not advanced HURT! She has not been ridden consistently in years and has never been hauled anywhere and ridden (though she does haul well). She has never been bred so I don't know if she will conceive. She has choked twice on pellets so can only be fed hay.
> 
> 'Sera's Faith" is a stocky 15 year old AHA registered mare who stands about 15H and has Serafix breeding (never been bred). She was born on my property and my mother owned her dam and sire so I have a complete history on her. She was started as a 3 year old on groundwork following Parelli's methods and put under saddle shortly after that using Parelli and Clinton Anderson techniques. She ties, loads in any trailer, hauls well, is good for the farrier, is up to date on shots and teeth (she does need her feet trimmed though). She knows how to collect up, half pass, sidepass, work on a loose rein, you can lightly bump with your legs and she will lower her head, she'll move her shoulder and hind end and has an emergency stop. This mare was the lightest horse I have ever ridden when she was being used frequently, but since I have gone on to mounted shooting and ranch sorting with my Quarter horses she has not been ridden much. She needs someone who can be a confident leader and who has the time to work with her on a regular basis. She can be very reactive/spooky if trail ridden alone, but does much better with another horse. I believe she would benefit greatly from going through Clinton Anderson's ground work exercises.
> 
> Please e-mail me with your experience level and what you plan to use her for along with a phone number. I can trailer her in the Tucson area for the right person. This is a really nice mare and I really like her, but don't want to see her standing around as she wants a relationship with someone. I will not give her to just anyone and may require that I see where she will live. I also may hold her papers for a set period of time to make sure that she won't be re-sold.


Oh man... Sounds like they love but lordy...
I'd take this poor sweetheart.


----------



## Jalter

Amazing 4h horse - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Herriman - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com horse&ad_cid=6

Look at that poor horse's mouth D: Not once, but twice they used a picture like that. How could they think this is an attractive for sale ad?


----------



## franknbeans

^^ poor thing-but I am more concerned that the person writing the ad is ready to go to "collage". Not one break in that huge run on sentence........a little scary as we age and this is an example of our future leaders?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

franknbeans said:


> ^^ poor thing-but I am more concerned that the person writing the ad is ready to go to "collage". Not one break in that huge run on sentence........a little scary as we age and this is an example of our future leaders?


Amen to that!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane

*Friesian - $14000 (Osage wyo)*

http://images.craigslist.org/3Ed3I13Ja5L85F15M9d4141b5cdf4315e1c82.jpg








I have a purebred friesian gelding *has been on 20 trail rides* and is very sweet is breed royalty I have all paper work ,*but needs to be reg , with dna test i think*.I dont want to sell him but he needs someone who will show him or use him ,but take really good care of him.

_For only $14,000 - well, that is a bargain, isn't it? I mean - he is_ almost _registered and he was on 20 (!) trail rides!_


----------



## Maple

child friendly pony For Sale in Tipperary : €450 - DoneDeal.ie

Nothing wrong with the ad itself.... although I always get suspicious when they claim the kids have outgrown it yet a tiny little person is sitting on it. I'm more impressed with the photo - at least we know he's got 4 legs right??


----------



## caljane

*Info on horse - $1*

http://images.craigslist.org/3Kc3Fb3Lb5G55Jf5Mbd42a2e79082ebbe1ff0.jpg








2004 Quarter Horse "type" Gelding
Dark Bay w/star, snip and left hind sock
This horse was purchased at the Calhan Auction, (Colorado) as a yearling approx 2005/2006
Dechali is the name that appears on the vet record when I purchased him 4 years ago.
This horse is NOT for sale. I'm only looking for breeding / background information if possible.

_Somebody seen this horse? With this clear picture and the very unique coloring it should be really easy to recognize him ... ;-)_


----------



## SnowCowgirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Take a look in the draft horse sub-forum at DraftGuy's yearling draft colt. He's 16hh at the withers and almost 16.2hh at the butt, and definitely doesn't look like a yearling.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I could see DraftGuy's colt being young actually. Look how much thicker built and filled out the bay is compared to DraftGuy's colt, not to mention length of mane. But who knows!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Ok, this is just freaking stupid, who would let someone use their horse for that?!


Need a horse/pony

"HELLO
I am a senior in high school and for my senior prank/joke I would like to rent a horse from someone that i can gallop on around school when
they dismiss the seniors on our last day. I would like to lead the class of 2013 to victory on a horse.

The horse should be used to loud noises and lots of people
Idk if my idea is too far fetched but its worth a try. EMAIL me and we can talk if this is a possibilty. 
I would only need the horse for an hour maximum!

MAKE AN OFFER on how much you'd like for me to rent a horse. Im willing to pay a reasonable amount.

PLEASE HELP ME BE REMEMBERED ALWAYS AS THE PERSON WHO RODE A HORSE TO SCHOOL!!"


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

LouieThePalomino said:


> Ok, this is just freaking stupid, who would let someone use their horse for that?!
> 
> 
> Need a horse/pony
> 
> "HELLO
> I am a senior in high school and for my senior prank/joke I would like to rent a horse from someone that i can gallop on around school when
> they dismiss the seniors on our last day. I would like to lead the class of 2013 to victory on a horse.
> 
> The horse should be used to loud noises and lots of people
> Idk if my idea is too far fetched but its worth a try. EMAIL me and we can talk if this is a possibilty.
> I would only need the horse for an hour maximum!
> 
> MAKE AN OFFER on how much you'd like for me to rent a horse. Im willing to pay a reasonable amount.
> 
> PLEASE HELP ME BE REMEMBERED ALWAYS AS THE PERSON WHO RODE A HORSE TO SCHOOL!!"



I'm no psychic, but I can see a lot of black, blue, and red in the future if he rides a horse to school and gallops it.....


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Three for one! Foundation AQHA Gentle Mare - $1200 (Willis,Tx)*

http://images.craigslist.org/3K23G93N85L85I35F9d3l52fb7734aa7b1278.jpg     








Three for One!! Foundation AQHA Gentle Mare
REg.AQHA Buena Muchacha,She has Poco Buena on her papers!This mare is a proven producer,She is broke to ride,she has not been riden in the last few years due to raising foals,she has a blue roan philly at her side out of Reg.AQHA Blue on Blue Magic Reg#3838210 She sells with a FREE breading to Reg.AQHA First Gold Express a 100% color producer "Crymello Stallion" Line breed The Investor and Vestor Vision, His foals are showing in halter and doing very good! Many foals available for viewing . Her new born filly and naturally gentle and comes to you in the pasture.she is very good natured and curious! This is a down sizing sale do to finances!
We are offering our best mares for sale!

Please NO Text or Emails we cannot respond.We feel serious buyers will call,We live in the country and our cells do not always pick up,so call till you get us please.Sacrifice sale for $1200.00
Thank you for your interest ! 
CONTACT BY PHONE ONLY! (936) 520-2991
P.S ALL PAPERWORK IS IN ORDER,TRANSFER AND FOALS REG.APP.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This little girl makes me sad. Awkwardness aside, she looks like she's going to be pretty decently put together. Her price is what scares me. She was for sale with her momma (who was in foal again), but apparently momma sold. Guy took them in trade, but had no use for them.

Flashy Appy Filly 7 months old gentle Great color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyK01

These folks want to trade their pony for a baby - sounds reasonable:lol:

10yr old Hackney pony cross gelding

Rides and drives. He does not bite, buck, or kick but needs a strong hand he is slightly hot (but not mean hot). Will trade for larger pony/horse or baby.


----------



## horsecrazed09

Horse For Sale!
yay for typos!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

horsecrazed09 said:


> Horse For Sale!
> yay for typos!!!


Is it just me, or do his front hooves look REALLY wonky?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveisabug

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Is it just me, or do his front hooves look REALLY wonky?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really, really. :shock:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

very genital!? ****


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Great Trail Horse For Sale
Cute mare, but a little on the skinny side eh?

This one isn't stupid but HOLY COW are some of those barns beautiful!
Horse/Storage Barn for Sale

HORSES FOR SALE!!
OMG! This stud is amazing! He makes beautiful babies with BLUE EYES! I'll grab my mare!!

Also lets throw our boyfriend up on the stallion that has no idea what hes doing! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## toto

12 yr old mare kid or adult safe. She came from the cedars of Lebanon trail rides. Our little girl is 9 and she rides her by herself with no problems. She does not mind to cross water or logs,she loads,clips ,baths ,and stand for the farrier no problem. She is current on all her shots an worming and* unlike most horses on here she is mud fat and healthy.* She has been played with by the kids around the barrels and poles not fast just a walk and trot. *She does have one eye that she can only partially see out of,it has been that since she was a colt and does not bother her in any way.*if you have more questions you can txt or call me at



*mind blown*


----------



## SunnyDraco

TheAQHAGirl said:


> HORSES FOR SALE!!
> OMG! This stud is amazing! He makes beautiful babies with BLUE EYES! I'll grab my mare!!
> 
> Also lets throw our boyfriend up on the stallion that has no idea what hes doing! Sounds like a plan!


It is even better than just putting a clueless boyfriend on a stallion, she rides next to him on a mare :shock:

"BLACK AND WHITE STUD-grate with kids ,awesome trail horse with/without mares 
not studly at all unless u want him to be .. he makes beautiful foals . all black and white with BLUE EYES !!
my bf doesnt know how to ride and he rides him bare back and i ride next to him with my mare so he is awesome ! 9years old 
asking $1500

QH PAINT MARE ((WITH PAPERS)) - beautiful stocky QH mare .9 years old . started on barrels . didnt finish cuz im pregnant 
she had a beautiful baby girl 7 months ago with my stud .. i did have some one jump her but she is soo fat that she looks funny with an english saddle on haha 
no bite no kick . she is a sweet girl . she is smooth all around . asking $3000 OBO 

3YEAR OLD TB -still in training but he is ride able ! he knows how to walk and trot and he can canter but u have to push him alittle .. 
cuz i got pregnant while i was trailing him .he is good on trails. he is a big baby he is trimmed with other horses
so if he is eating and a horse walks over to him he wont eat .. he will run off .. he needs someone that can finish training him . 
and someone small .. asking $500"

And I have no words for that part... Makes me wonder what she does on trail rides


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

SunnyDraco said:


> cuz i got pregnant while i was trailing him
> 
> And I have no words for that part... Makes me wonder what she does on trail rides


I......Don't want to know.


----------



## dieselcowgirl

I saw one on craigslist a while back where the owners where asking $2500 for an 11 year old unbroke registered BS paint gelding. Really $2500 for that. Umm I think not. You have to wonder why he has never been broke to saddle. He would have to be able to become a mare to make it worth that kind of money.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

I about cried when I seen this
*Free Mare Horse Black - $1 (New Caney )*

      








This mare needs a forever home. She is 24 years old, she was in foal when we got her, she had a colt 2 years ago. She is not rideable, she would make a good companion horse. She leads, loads, ties, stands for farrier. You can brush her and love on her. I want her to go to a forever home, where she can live the rest of her life. After her having the filly, I haven't been able to get her back up. Call 936-232-5534



This one is worded funny
*2 Horses For Sale Trained (Hobby Airport)*

      










Im Selling 2 Horses Trained

Horse Black And White Pint , At 1400$ Comes Whit Horse Seat

The Other Horse Is A Quater Of A Mile Very Obidient He Dances , He Sits And Falls , And Gets On The Tailer Very Easily... **Contact Alfonso At 832 715 1163 Or Sergio At 832 896 9386 & Chekko At 713 835 4161**


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

whats a 7 year old sorrow?

Blaze is a 7 year old sorrow. 14hh, trailers, bathes, has no issues lifting feet. Crosses creek, trail rides, asking $1000 or best offer


****7 year old qh horse****


----------



## DimSum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> whats a 7 year old sorrow?


When you break a mirror it's 7 years bad luck, mebbe that's a 7 year old sorrow :wink:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

bahahahaha


----------



## SunnyDraco

tiffrmcoy said:


> This one is worded funny
> *2 Horses For Sale Trained (Hobby Airport)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Selling 2 Horses Trained
> 
> Horse Black And White Pint , At 1400$ Comes Whit Horse Seat
> 
> The Other Horse Is A Quater Of A Mile Very Obidient He Dances , He Sits And Falls , And Gets On The Tailer Very Easily... **Contact Alfonso At 832 715 1163 Or Sergio At 832 896 9386 & Chekko At 713 835 4161**


Let's tie their mouth to the saddle horn with tight reins and make the horse sit :shock:


----------



## Ponies

Lease: You'll Love him
lol. I wish my horse had hair as lovely as his..


----------



## dieselcowgirl

cowgirl928 said:


> bahahaha because that isn't edited at all...


Gotta love the fish eye options on cameras.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

Baby Pony for sale



poor baby


----------



## WSArabians

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> Baby Pony for sale
> 
> 
> 
> poor baby












Gawd, the STUPIDITY! What is happening to society?!


----------



## WSArabians

tiffrmcoy said:


> I about cried when I seen this
> *Free Mare Horse Black - $1 (New Caney )*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mare needs a forever home. She is 24 years old, she was in foal when we got her, she had a colt 2 years ago. She is not rideable, she would make a good companion horse. She leads, loads, ties, stands for farrier. You can brush her and love on her. I want her to go to a forever home, where she can live the rest of her life. After her having the filly, I haven't been able to get her back up. Call 936-232-5534
> 
> 
> 
> This one is worded funny
> *2 Horses For Sale Trained (Hobby Airport)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im Selling 2 Horses Trained
> 
> Horse Black And White Pint , At 1400$ Comes Whit Horse Seat
> 
> The Other Horse Is A Quater Of A Mile Very Obidient He Dances , He Sits And Falls , And Gets On The Tailer Very Easily... **Contact Alfonso At 832 715 1163 Or Sergio At 832 896 9386 & Chekko At 713 835 4161**


The other horse is a quarter of a mile?! 
HAHA! Never heard that one before... Poor ponies.


----------



## Faye83

I wonder what a horse seat is? Like a really big chair? Hmmm


----------



## FrostedLilly




----------



## Faye83

ooooooo now I understand


----------



## haviris

huge free stud horse with cut


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

haviris said:


> huge free stud horse with cut


oh god **** how sad. ever heard of gelding? lol


----------



## dieselcowgirl

By the looks of it and how unruly he is, he sounds like a horse that needs to be put down and not become someone else's problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## topcatben

Don't know about the dumbest horse, he's at least got to be brighter than who wrote that!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

huge free stud horse with cut

I don't know.
The horse looks well fed and in good flesh.
The seller is honest about his short comings.
Seller admits they are in over their head.
Horse is most likely is trying to get to the mares.
Horse is not for a beginner.
Horse is not to make a buck by new owner.
seller has not over inflated his value.
Horse needs his wounds addressed, seller has at least tried.
Seller will put him down, won't send him to the sale.

60% of CL ads are worse.


----------



## DancingArabian

tiffrmcoy said:


> Im Selling 2 Horses Trained
> 
> Horse Black And White Pint , At 1400$ Comes Whit Horse Seat
> 
> The Other Horse Is A Quater Of A Mile Very Obidient He Dances , *He Sits And Falls *, And Gets On The Tailer Very Easily... **Contact Alfonso At 832 715 1163 Or Sergio At 832 896 9386 & Chekko At 713 835 4161**


He sits and falls? This is good?


----------



## DancingArabian

Not a horse for sale ad, but a trainer ad:

I am looking for a horse that may need riding and light training. Last year I worked with with a quarter horse mare in an arena. This horse would not stand still for mounting and I trained her to stand quietly. I recently moved here to Columbia, from California. I can currently ride 2 or 3 times a week. I am looking for a free lease.

When I was younger I owned an Arabian gelding for 7 years. He was highly spirited and I learned a lot from him. I'd like to get into endurance riding with the right horse. Please tell me about your situation. Thank you! 


---------
So she taught a horse to stand for mounting and "learned a lot" from a horse she had when she was little, so she's a trainer. The picture is also of her riding, helmetless, in a western saddle with her legs forward and her hands raised to chest level.

Sign me up!!


----------



## DancingArabian

NICE STEEL GREY ARABIAN COLT
beautiful mover
well bred
should mature 15 hands
great endurance prospect 


-----------------
He looks bay to me.
No info on bloodlines, or what makes him an endurance prospect.


----------



## SunnyDraco

DancingArabian said:


> NICE STEEL GREY ARABIAN COLT
> beautiful mover
> well bred
> should mature 15 hands
> great endurance prospect
> 
> 
> -----------------
> He looks bay to me.
> No info on bloodlines, or what makes him an endurance prospect.


Well, duh, every Arabian is an endurance prospect because they run around the pasture with their heads and tails high in the air :rofl:

And I think every registered horse I have seen ads for say "well bred" :wink:

And for the color, maybe that was the best picture they had of him (outdated) and he really is just starting to grey


----------



## Maple

SunnyDraco said:


> And I think every registered horse I have seen ads for say "well bred" :wink:


Ahh Sunny, you know that's not true! I'm sure at least half of them say "well bread" :lol:


----------



## DancingArabian

Maple said:


> Ahh Sunny, you know that's not true! I'm sure at least half of them say "well bread" :lol:


Or thoroughbred (something) - because there's a shocking number of people that think "Thoroughbred" means....thoroughly bred, LOL.


----------



## DancingArabian

SunnyDraco said:


> Well, duh, every Arabian is an endurance prospect because they run around the pasture with their heads and tails high in the air :rofl:
> 
> And I think every registered horse I have seen ads for say "well bred" :wink:
> 
> And for the color, maybe that was the best picture they had of him (outdated) and he really is just starting to grey


He's supposedly a 2012 baby, so should be a yearling. The pictures are probably accurate in the ad.


----------



## Maple

DancingArabian said:


> Or thoroughbred (something) - because there's a shocking number of people that think "Thoroughbred" means....thoroughly bred, LOL.


I'm used to that. Over here we get a lot of "half-breds" and "three quarter breds". Of course we also get the half-breads :lol: Sounds like a good ol sandwich to me lol!


----------



## Jalter

DancingArabian said:


> Or thoroughbred (something) - because there's a shocking number of people that think "Thoroughbred" means....thoroughly bred, LOL.


That includes my dad haha. When I was buying my Thoroughbred, dad kept asking me what breed it is. I kept saying he's a Thoroighbred. He's like "a Thoroughbred what? We have a PUREBRED Dachshund, so this is a Thoroughbred ____?"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Jalter said:


> That includes my dad haha. When I was buying my Thoroughbred, dad kept asking me what breed it is. I kept saying he's a Thoroighbred. He's like "a Thoroughbred what? We have a PUREBRED Dachshund, so this is a Thoroughbred ____?"


That seriously just made me snort because I laughed so hard. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DancingArabian said:


> He's supposedly a 2012 baby, so should be a yearling. The pictures are probably accurate in the ad.


Has a winter coat. That interferes with seeing the early stages of grey, but the face (near the eyes and towards the forehead) do look like there is a greying process coming through :wink:


----------



## caljane

*Need to get rid of your horse?*

I know a lot of people are having trouble finding homes for horses they can no longer care for. I am looking for 1-2 inexpensive or free, preferably free, very well-trained horses under the age of 10. Prefer mares but a gelding would be fine as long as he gets along with mares. It will be a horse for myself and my husband and kids when for family to ride when they visit. don't care about papers, but do need a brand inspection so we can take the horse to trails. will consider any breed but no ponies. personality is more important than looks. I need this horse to be safe and sound enough to ride regularly or when given a break to know what to do still. We will provide good care and lots of love and regular attention. If you have a horse i may be interested in, please reply to this post with a description of the horse, age, and a picture and also your phone number. Thanks for reading! Have a great day!

_Refreshengly, at least this person can spell :wink: And true - horses are in need of homes. But VERY WELL broke, safe for the whole family and under 10 years old? Not so much. If I am wrong and you have one of these for free - please contact me! _


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*Okay this isn't a horse for sale ad but no thank you. IMO it looks like a do it yourself ear cropping job on that poor pup and after seeing that there would be no way in heck I'd give this person my horse. Also to me $1500 for a dog is crazy when you can go down to the pound and adopt one for a lot less.
*

*PR' UKC American Bully Puppy for sale or trade - $1500 (Southeast Texas)*

         








Very nice black male puppy was born 1-13-13. He is UKC registered. He is a Gottiline's Backyard Boogie grandson. Nice thick bone. His ears are cropped. I may keep, but will give the opportunity for someone to buy him or may trade him for a nice 15 hand stout riding horse or a 17in-18in old tymer style high back western saddle of equal value. I am looking to get back into horses and willing to trade this boy for something horse related. Let me know what you got. Otherwise his price is 1500. Thanks. (Parents pics included)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

As soon as I saw his parents, I thought "He's to to be Gotti bred"...and I was right. Hate Gotti and Razoredge pits. They look like they're on steroids. Blech! Love pits, but not out of those two lines.

Anyway, you're right, all three of the dogs pictured have home crop jobs (read: done with scissors). Most vets I know won't crop pits. $1500 is outrageous for a BYB pit puppy that's more than likely going to end up for free on CL or in the pound because the people can't control their 120lbs dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiffrmcoy

^^^ Couldn't agree with you more


----------



## EliRose

Ugh. I've never understood the wish for deformed-looking animals. I love pits too, but these just don't look healthy. Give me a game bred or mix any day of the week (with natural ears!)!


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Darling little pup but very sad looking. Needs his nails trimmed badly. So many PBs and mixes here, you can't even give them away. Rescues and shelters have thousands in all the time. We can't even walk our dogs these days, because of so many loose on the streets. This boy will probably end up in a breeding situation. 

Lizzie


----------



## haviris

I agree that the pup looks like a home job, but I don't think the parents are. I don't know why a vet would do crops, but not a pits, the vet I worked for did lots of pits and American Bullies (which is what these guys look like to me).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

haviris said:


> I agree that the pup looks like a home job, but I don't think the parents are. I don't know why a vet would do crops, but not a pits, the vet I worked for did lots of pits and American Bullies (which is what these guys look like to me).


The parents are very typical Gotti line pits. Google them. They're short (under 24") and weigh upwards of 120lbs. The vets that I know that won't crop pits won't do it because it's not in the breed standard. They'll only crop or dock dogs that have that in their breed standard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

HOLY CREST, Batman!!! This isn't right, is it???

*STANDING BLACK/WHITE TOBIANO PINTO/PAINT - $375 (KELLYVILLE)*

               








STANDING CLFLASH-A-BLACKJACK---BLACK WHITE TOBIANO
REGISTERED PINTO/PAINT BREEDING FEE $375 plus mare care
[email protected]
918 247 6290
PICTURES OF BLACKJACK AND ONE OF ONE OF HIS LAST YEAR FOALS


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

That looks like a founder crest. My old BO has a gelding with a crest exactly like that and he can founder at the drop of a hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

SOmeone PLEASE save this guy! The rider is horrible. What a sweet tolerant horse! You have to watch the video to see what I mean. Awful.

Registered Morgan Gelding


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

franknbeans said:


> SOmeone PLEASE save this guy! The rider is horrible. What a sweet tolerant horse! You have to watch the video to see what I mean. Awful.
> 
> Registered Morgan Gelding


OMG!! That is awful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

franknbeans said:


> SOmeone PLEASE save this guy! The rider is horrible. What a sweet tolerant horse! You have to watch the video to see what I mean. Awful.
> 
> Registered Morgan Gelding


I... have no words. Poor horse.

All I have to say is no wonder he's running so much [several times just as the frame cuts to a different clip he's just about to take off and bolt]... and it's going to take one heck of a trainer to fix the problems that idiot has created. Shame because that is one seriously nice horse... worth 3k, I don't know, not here regardless of his breed [Morgans are really rare in Aus, = pricey] because of how much trouble he would be to get him useful.

HOW that person hasn't gotten themselves killed yet I don't know...


----------



## Ssv

I love this thread makes you wonder how stupid people think other people are. defiantly subbing if more threads keep coming!


----------



## hisangelonly

franknbeans said:


> SOmeone PLEASE save this guy! The rider is horrible. What a sweet tolerant horse! You have to watch the video to see what I mean. Awful.
> 
> Registered Morgan Gelding


Maybe they're trying to get him to trot like the morgans do in shows. I am not sure what it is called. He looks like a great horse. Very pretty and seems to listen (although I do not agree with that bit) and very tolerant of that bit being pulled on so much. It reminds me of the trotters. I do not know too much about the morgan show world. But I had to laugh at that kid bouncing around on his back. I felt bad for the horse though


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hisangel, you're thinking of saddleseat. It does look like the person is trying to ride saddleseat in a western saddle, but I honestly think it's more their inability to ride than trying to do saddleseat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans

Turns out this horse was actually a stud previously. I googled him, and a nice looking place comes up. I emailed my niece about it-she is a "morgan person" and I am hoping she may know someone who will take this poor guy.


----------



## Lwhisperer

*huge free stud horse with cut (van buren)*

            








I can't take care of this stud horse by myself he is 17 hands has huge bones and feet he has destroyed my fences I can't do this anymore he went through a fence and cut open his chest and damaged his eye his dad is a national champion warmblood but if I don't find someone to take him I will have to have him destroyed I doctored his cut for couple of days and when I attempted to doctor it tonight he struck out with both front feet I don't know if it hurts him or what this horse weighs about 1300 pounds he is very tall around here when you say you have a huge horse they think you mean wide he is very tall and very big boned and built like a Lippizanner. this is not a children's horse he must be well handled before anybody other than an experienced person gets around him and if you think you're going to turn around and make a quick buck on him it is not possible he needs to be handled and his cut doctored before you could ever be able to sell him my phone number is fifty two. Twenty. Seventy. Owe to. do not call me at a ridiculous hour.


Ummm... SO GELD HIM!!! At least she's looking for someone with more experience to take him...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

2000 for a wild horse! Woooo who wants to pitch in? At least he's papered lol

11 year old stud stallion haflinger papered never Been ridden .older people have owned him so needs work to tame .661 557 7774 for details


haflinger horse


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

All I can say is WTF. The pinto Mini's pasterns in the hind are soo long. Maybe its just me. I wonder if they have worms.
MINIATURE HORSES

Why does this person only have pics of her horses eating?
Horses for sale

Very stud worthy. I don't think 'hes all black' in the summer. Seems just a grey dapple to me...
Stallion Horse


----------



## haviris

DraftyAiresMum said:


> The parents are very typical Gotti line pits. Google them. They're short (under 24") and weigh upwards of 120lbs. The vets that I know that won't crop pits won't do it because it's not in the breed standard. They'll only crop or dock dogs that have that in their breed standard.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe you about the Gotti breeding, but they look just like American Bullies (to me they look like they have dwarfism).

But cropping is in the standard,

*EARS - Ears are high set and may be natural or cropped without preference. If natural, semi-***** or rose are preferred. ***** or flat, wide ears are not desired.*


----------



## Misty'sGirl

I'm sure people would be jumping at the chance to hire her...

"I'm look for work"
Hi, Guys 
I'm a Intermediate rider looking for some work with horses, Only ''PART-TIME''.... I own 2 horses but sadly there gone, and looking for someone to help for a faw hours I would be gladly to help you out with ( FEEDING, GROOMING, CLEARNING OUT STABLES/PADDOCTS, EXERCISE, ECT..... I live in *********.... 
I'm 20yrs and my name is ******* but you can call me EL, I'm experienced with horse but a bit rusty and when I get into it I'll be right.. 
If your inerested in my help, I would be gladly to help you out, You can ring me or email..."

Sounds exceptional!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

haviris said:


> I believe you about the Gotti breeding, but they look just like American Bullies (to me they look like they have dwarfism).
> 
> But cropping is in the standard,
> 
> *EARS - Ears are high set and may be natural or cropped without preference. If natural, semi-***** or rose are preferred. ***** or flat, wide ears are not desired.*


Interesting. Is that off the UKC site? The "not in the standard" was the reason I was given when I asked out of curiosity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Misty'sGirl said:


> I'm sure people would be jumping at the chance to hire her...
> 
> "I'm look for work"
> Hi, Guys
> I'm a Intermediate rider looking for some work with horses, Only ''PART-TIME''.... I own 2 horses but sadly there gone, and looking for someone to help for a faw hours I would be gladly to help you out with ( FEEDING, GROOMING, CLEARNING OUT STABLES/PADDOCTS, EXERCISE, ECT..... I live in *********....
> I'm 20yrs and my name is ******* but you can call me EL, I'm experienced with horse but a bit rusty and when I get into it I'll be right..
> If your inerested in my help, I would be gladly to help you out, You can ring me or email..."
> 
> Sounds exceptional!


oh dear god ****


----------



## Nokotaheaven

Haha not 100% sure if this fits the bill, but this ad is up 24 7 and is always being updated

INCREDIBLE TRAIL HORSES FOR SALE! BEGINNER RIDERS!! - Ontario Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Ontario


----------



## Maple

Misty'sGirl said:


> I'm sure people would be jumping at the chance to hire her...
> 
> "I'm look for work"
> Hi, Guys
> I'm a Intermediate rider looking for some work with horses, Only ''PART-TIME''.... I own 2 horses but sadly there gone, and looking for someone to help for a faw hours I would be gladly to help you out with ( FEEDING, GROOMING, CLEARNING OUT STABLES/PADDOCTS, EXERCISE, ECT..... I live in *********....
> I'm 20yrs and my name is ******* but you can call me EL, I'm experienced with horse but a bit rusty and when I get into it I'll be right..
> If your inerested in my help, I would be gladly to help you out, You can ring me or email..."
> 
> Sounds exceptional!


I'm gonna run a different direction with this one, and say that maybe while not the most well educated person at least they are actively seeking work rather than sitting back and claiming benefits.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

True Maple, but if they're "a bit rusty" with horses then wouldn't it be safer all around to get a job at the local supermarket as a checkout attendant? Less likely to end up in hospital that way!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

_Gah! I hate it when people post ads like this, they're so hard on the poor horse's mouth and then they put a little kid on her back and hand the reins to another kid on the ground. Pure stupidity. _

Paint/thoroughbred 16.3 hands

*Paint/thoroughbred 16.3 hands - $2800 (Narcoossee)*

































"We hve a beautiful 8 year old mare looking for someone to bring out the best in her. She has been professionally trained, and ridden western and hunt seat. She has gone over poles and fences. She is very willing with lots of potential. I got her for my 12 year old to show in 4-H but my daughter is more interested in riding her old quarter horse. She gets along with anyone in the pasture, and has good ground manners. She will load in a horse trailer and has gone on trail rides and been in parades. She needs show experience and miles in the arena. Please call or text 407-791-5613"


----------



## Maple

Misty'sGirl said:


> True Maple, but if they're "a bit rusty" with horses then wouldn't it be safer all around to get a job at the local supermarket as a checkout attendant? Less likely to end up in hospital that way!


If they take a job somewhere like that, they won't get to further themselves in the career path they obviously want to take... cus let's face it not everybody wants a career in horses.  And for all we know, they are applying there as well, I'd personally give them the benefit of the doubt until I got to know them ....although, I don't own a nice yard where I require staff so I may have a different view point if I did.


----------



## Critter sitter

Wanna ride BEAR back


Horse
            








I have an amazing horse. That is just sitting around because my back & hip are hurt. She has a amazing blood line. Doc Bar & Two Eyed Jack. I will add the link later. Her name is Amber. She is a Red Roam Mare. She would make a beautiful colt. Call : 402-936-3641 and just leave a message please. What ever you would want to do with her. She'd be able to do it. We rode her bear back last year. We live down by the river. She rode well down there and with my husband horse next to her with no problems. Stands to have to feet done without any problems. She is six years old right now, but will turn 7 this year. She loads in a trailer without any problems.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Misty'sGirl said:


> "I'm look for work"
> Hi, Guys
> I'm a Intermediate rider looking for some work with horses, Only ''PART-TIME''.... I own 2 horses but sadly there gone, and looking for someone to help for a faw hours I would be gladly to help you out with ( FEEDING, GROOMING, CLEARNING OUT STABLES/PADDOCTS, EXERCISE, ECT..... I live in *********....
> I'm 20yrs and my name is ******* but you can call me EL, I'm experienced with horse but a bit rusty and when I get into it I'll be right..
> If your inerested in my help, I would be gladly to help you out, You can ring me or email..."
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I would hire her in a minute. She is honest about her ability, at least the rusty part. Sounds trainable. We don't have fancy horses here, so we don't need a exceptional rider, but she does sound like good stable help.
> I am currently looking for exactly this person, does she live in MO?
> 
> I have had mostly great kids work for me, but occasionally I get some doozies.


----------



## Jalter

Misty'sGirl said:


> I'm sure people would be jumping at the chance to hire her...
> 
> "I'm look for work"
> Hi, Guys
> I'm a Intermediate rider looking for some work with horses, Only ''PART-TIME''.... I own 2 horses but sadly there gone, and looking for someone to help for a faw hours I would be gladly to help you out with ( FEEDING, GROOMING, CLEARNING OUT STABLES/PADDOCTS, EXERCISE, ECT..... I live in *********....
> I'm 20yrs and my name is ******* but you can call me EL, I'm experienced with horse but a bit rusty and when I get into it I'll be right..
> If your inerested in my help, I would be gladly to help you out, You can ring me or email..."
> 
> Sounds exceptional!


 The grammar...it hurts D:


----------



## WSArabians

Misty'sGirl said:


> True Maple, but if they're "a bit rusty" with horses then wouldn't it be safer all around to get a job at the local supermarket as a checkout attendant? Less likely to end up in hospital that way!


I haven't rode in ages due to surgeries...I sure don't plan on giving up....


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Just thought this was a pretty girl 
7 year old Arabian Mare


----------



## GypsyRose

she is pretty but in bad need of a farrier!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You aren't sure why she's lame, but you know it isn't an injury. WHY would that make her a good broodmare?! What if it's something genetic she could pass on to her foals?! Gah!

AQHA Perlino mare

This guy has been for sale off and on for over a year. In the title, it says "warmblood," but first thing it says in the body of the ad is that he's grade. Dam is AQHA, but no mention of what sire is. Just...weird.

http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/3687560985.html

It says "very correct," but both pics of her show a ridiculously downhill, light-boned horse with horribly long pasterns...and it isn't all just the angle of the pics.

http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/3730424519.html

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose

At least they gelded the grade, haha! However I do know some people that consider all athletic grades to be warmbloods. I've never understood it . . .
He's super adorable, though. Looks really sweet.


----------



## loveisabug

5 yr old Foundation Quarter

12 YR OLD BAY ROPING QUARTER

I must be measuring my horse wrong....


----------



## haviris

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Interesting. Is that off the UKC site? The "not in the standard" was the reason I was given when I asked out of curiosity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep, that's off the UKC site! 

I think the vet I worked for would have cropped a mix if a client wanted him to.


----------



## Jalter

"Looking for sniffle or regular bit, double split rains to"

Ahh, the things I see in my facebook groups..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Jalter said:


> "Looking for sniffle or regular bit, double split rains to"
> 
> Ahh, the things I see in my facebook groups..


So they're looking for a cold? Well, that'll be easy since they're looking for rains, as well. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

DraftyAiresMum said:


> So they're looking for a cold? Well, that'll be easy since they're looking for rains, as well. :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol. What is a regular bit? If anything I would assume that is a "sniffle" bit, but they mentioned that seperately. Maybe a curb? If so, I've never seen double "rains" on a western horse :/


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This guy has been for sale off and on for over a year. In the title, it says "warmblood," but first thing it says in the body of the ad is that he's grade. Dam is AQHA, but no mention of what sire is. Just...weird.
> 
> WARMBLOOD BUCKSKIN


There might be a possibility that the AQHA is registered under the American Warmblood horse association (However you say it). They will accept any horse as long as it will compete in Dressage, Driving, Jumping, Eventing, etc. But the horse also has to have correct movement....And you may need to know the sire and dam....I don't remember lol.


----------



## FaydesMom

Not a horse ad, but I couldn't resist...they selling the dog or the kids??


> *Female laborer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very playful if intrested message me


----------



## loveisabug

Not a horse but.....



> *Lots of kids dinosaur toys - $1 (Spring valley)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both have flat tires top one is older and a little smaller bottom ones is pretty big


..what a disappointment.


----------



## Janna

Doghorse. 


Home with Land for Horses Needed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

i want a doghorse!!!!


----------



## AlabamaBelle

*Stallion for trade*

black stallion

Nice pics, very descriptive! LOL


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

AlabamaBelle said:


> black stallion
> 
> Nice pics, very descriptive! LOL


and only a pic of his head, literally **** wow


----------



## hisangelonly

well I have manure high in protein too! lol. But I am not going to charge for it.
---------------------------------
*High protein compost horse manure - $25 (Rockwall)*

I feed my quarter horse the highest protein most expensive grain on the market. It is the highest in nutrients compost out there. So much cheaper and better than the cow manure that is being sold at our local nurseries .

It's 25$ a truck load and has been setting aprxx 8-12 wks. We keep the fresher pile separate. It's great for your garden, potted plants, and landscaping! No need for mirical grow with stuff. My palm trees have tripellrd in size in amazing!


----------



## hisangelonly

I do not understand the need to tie a horse like this
------------------------------
*Horse for sale - $600*

  








I got a 2 year old horse for sele his green broke more info call Ivan


----------



## hisangelonly

We talk in questions? When we are not asking questions?
---------------------------------------
*mare? gelding (merit greenville)*

we have grandkids that need a brore to ride horse ? good home is here . we have horse need one more free if o k ? we can pay a little cash ? a lest 15 hands tall sorrell or bay we like ? thanks jim please send pic please


----------



## hisangelonly

she is losing her hair. She needs more than to be wormed
----------------------
*Baby Horse*

  








Baby Horse Filly. She is very gentle. She is halter broke, leads greats, loads and hauls, will stand tied up, has had her feet trimmed, loves to be groomed and pampered. She was just wormed and had her shots. Gets along great with other horses. $200 cash only


----------



## hisangelonly

holy crest! 
------------------
*13 yr old Quarter Horse gelding for sale - $500 (Greenville, TX)*

     








13 yr old Black Quarter Horse gelding for sale to a good home. Registered Quarter Horse; great temperament; we love to take him out on trail rides. Trained for English and Western riding. No formal training or show experience, but he has a lot of experience being ridden by kids and adults of all ages. We just don't have the time to spend riding and taking care of him like we used to.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

???

*Tennessee Walker - $2500 (Dayton Texas )*

      








Black an white Tennessee mare 6years old stains for farrier u can scout off her an has good speed
6 1/2 hands tall
Lots of go in her
Call me for more information


----------



## SnowCowgirl

very unique coloring, definite stud prospect!

(I sort of want to email them and suggest he may be turning plain ol grey...)

Very sweet colourful 8 month old stud colt prospect - Edmonton Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Edmonton


----------



## Annanoel

hisangelonly said:


> she is losing her hair. She needs more than to be wormed
> ----------------------
> *Baby Horse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Horse Filly. She is very gentle. She is halter broke, leads greats, loads and hauls, will stand tied up, has had her feet trimmed, loves to be groomed and pampered. She was just wormed and had her shots. Gets along great with other horses. $200 cash only


:shock: THIS makes me sick to my stomach, poor girl...I don't have words. How can you NOT notice a horse losing hair?! UNLESS she's shedding, but it sure looks like more than that...



hisangelonly said:


> holy crest!
> ------------------
> *13 yr old Quarter Horse gelding for sale - $500 (Greenville, TX)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 yr old Black Quarter Horse gelding for sale to a good home. Registered Quarter Horse; great temperament; we love to take him out on trail rides. Trained for English and Western riding. No formal training or show experience, but he has a lot of experience being ridden by kids and adults of all ages. We just don't have the time to spend riding and taking care of him like we used to.


He doesn't look like a QH, almost looks like he's half draft. With a percheron in the mix somewhere? I'd say the neck would be his draft side showing IF he is half. But if he's registed full QH definitley a cresty neck that needs some attention...


----------



## Faye83

Ok seriously, do people not proof read anymore?? When I place an add for something I read it out loud and then do spell check!! I dont understand how there can be that many mistakes, yeah one or two but not the whole add lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Annanoel said:


> He doesn't look like a QH, almost looks like he's half draft. With a percheron in the mix somewhere? I'd say the neck would be his draft side showing IF he is half. But if he's registed full QH definitley a cresty neck that needs some attention...


My old BO has a gelding who could be this horse's twin, except he's bay. He's a registered QH. He's got a cresty neck from founder. Bubba (the BO's horse) will founder at the drop of a hat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SnowCowgirl

TheAQHAGirl said:


> There might be a possibility that the AQHA is registered under the American Warmblood horse association (However you say it). They will accept any horse as long as it will compete in Dressage, Driving, Jumping, Eventing, etc. But the horse also has to have correct movement....And you may need to know the sire and dam....I don't remember lol.


I think the lame perlino mare posted is the dam of that guy.. if so, he must be one of her half arab babies. 

he is sure gorgeous


----------



## nuisance

hisangelonly said:


> she is losing her hair. She needs more than to be wormed
> ----------------------
> *Baby Horse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby Horse Filly. She is very gentle. She is halter broke, leads greats, loads and hauls, will stand tied up, has had her feet trimmed, loves to be groomed and pampered. She was just wormed and had her shots. Gets along great with other horses. $200 cash only


My mare looks like this when she's shedding out. It's embarassing, but will soon even out and be beautiful. Hopefully that's what this is.


----------



## aerie

Is it just me, or does she look a touch on the thin side as well as losing hair? :/


----------



## hisangelonly

nuisance said:


> My mare looks like this when she's shedding out. It's embarassing, but will soon even out and be beautiful. Hopefully that's what this is.


Don't most horses shed out shoulders first, then progress towards the rear? I don't know, that is how I always notice it. I guess every horse is different. The first thing I thought when I saw her was fungus, mites, or very bad allergies. To me it looks like she has some scarring on her legs. But look at her face, her whole face is bald. A mare I had rubbed her hair off her face because of a fungus she picked up. My eyes were also drawn to her front hooves and pasterns. They look funky to me


----------



## hisangelonly

Her midsection looks so....weird.
--------------------------
*Zippo Pine Bar mare - $850 (Gainesville)*

  








I have for sale a very nice mare that you would be proud to put with your herd of brood mares or ride . I have not ridden her in about a year she rode good the last time I was on her. She is not a horse for a beginner. She is a 16yr old, a granddaughter to Zippo Pine Bar and on her AQHA Registration Papers she is in the AQHA Incentive Fund . She has raised some very nice babies Blue Roans, Bays,& Sorrels . I am not raising anymore babies.I have owned her for about 12 yrs. To a good home is a must. She is open for breeding.


----------



## hisangelonly

seems legit..lol. Just had to laugh at these photoshop jobs. 
------------------------
*Stud Service Spanish Andalusian - $1000 (74137)*

      








CHISTOSO WC will be shown at the Red River Classic Show May 2-4 in OK City!!! If you want to come see this fabulous stallion now is your chance!

Chistoso WC, a Revised PRE Andalusian stallion now in the Tulsa area. He will be available for a limited number of breedings to local mares. Chistoso has won several National honors in Carriage Driving, and Movement. He is trained in Reining, Dressage, Side-Saddle and Spanish Dancing including the Spanish Walk! He is a quick learner with a neat personality. Semen studies done last year say he is fertile, this is his first year offered for breeding so price is LOW!!!

Chistoso is registered through ANCCE (in Spain), The Foundation for the Pure Spanish Horse (US) and the International Andalusian & Lusitano Horse Assn (US). Foals are eligible for registry in some of these depending on mare registry. ALL foals are eligible for 1/2 Andalusian registry through IALHA regardless of mare registry (or lack of registry, unregistered mares are welcome!)

Chistoso is Bay with NO WHITE!!! He carries EE/Aa genes for color so will provide black points to any foal bred. He is 16h tall, sound, and very athletic.

Our breeding contract includes: Semen, collection and insemination for your mare if done through our vet. Pay your fee, bring your mare in a few days before she is due to cycle and pick her up in a week bred. No additional out of pocket for you!!! For shipped cooled semen we will collect, package and ship overnight to your vet for same fee. NO HIDDEN COSTS!!! NO BOOKING FEE!!!!

contact us by email for further information or to reserve your mare's spot!

Check him out on Facebook under Chistoso WC!


----------



## hisangelonly

the only thing that tells me this horse is a stud is his gonads lol. would make a pretty gelding though
----------------------------/W Paint Stud for sale - $1500 (Palo Pinto )
 








Black/white Paint stud APHA - $1500


----------



## EliRose

hisangelonly said:


> Her midsection looks so....weird.
> --------------------------
> *Zippo Pine Bar mare - $850 (Gainesville)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have for sale a very nice mare that you would be proud to put with your herd of brood mares or ride . I have not ridden her in about a year she rode good the last time I was on her. She is not a horse for a beginner. She is a 16yr old, a granddaughter to Zippo Pine Bar and on her AQHA Registration Papers she is in the AQHA Incentive Fund . She has raised some very nice babies Blue Roans, Bays,& Sorrels . I am not raising anymore babies.I have owned her for about 12 yrs. To a good home is a must. She is open for breeding.


I think she was probably pregnant at the time those pictures were taken, if not now.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

2 horses and 1 donkey. we need to sela them asap!

poor skinny babys


----------



## caljane

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> 2 horses and 1 donkey. we need to sela them asap!
> 
> poor skinny babys


This is, indeed, terrible :-(































We have a Qh/Paso mare that is 9yrs old she has been saddle and bare back broke she is a great trail horse but will be the perfect rowdy,barrel horse she is a fast learner and we are asking $450 obo. We have a mustang mare that is 11yrs old she is a great trail horse we are asking $400 obo. Now last but not lest our donkey he is like a puppy who wants to be in your pocket, he is a great pasture companion and protection for your livestocks. Asking $200 obo No low ballers and no tire kickers, cash only no checks of any type.NO MEAT WAGONS!!!!WE DO NOT WANT TO SALE OUR FAMILY Members BUT WE MUST DUE TO A FAMILY Emergency!!WE ARE WILLING TO SALE THEM ALL TOGETHER FOR $1,000 FIRM.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

id take either the paso or the mustang in a heartbeat if i could get a trailer over there...... i need a new lesson project....


----------



## smrobs

hisangelonly said:


> Her midsection looks so....weird.
> --------------------------
> *Zippo Pine Bar mare - $850 (Gainesville)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have for sale a very nice mare that you would be proud to put with your herd of brood mares or ride . I have not ridden her in about a year she rode good the last time I was on her. She is not a horse for a beginner. She is a 16yr old, a granddaughter to Zippo Pine Bar and on her AQHA Registration Papers she is in the AQHA Incentive Fund . She has raised some very nice babies Blue Roans, Bays,& Sorrels . I am not raising anymore babies.I have owned her for about 12 yrs. To a good home is a must. She is open for breeding.





EliRose said:


> I think she was probably pregnant at the time those pictures were taken, if not now.


If she wasn't pregnant at the time of the photos, then I'd just say she's got a serious case of broodmare belly. Happens when they don't get worked to maintain those belly muscles between pregnancies.


----------



## Lwhisperer

This "buckskin" doesn't seem very buckskin-y to me...

*Beautiful buckskin colt - $950 (Atoka, OK)*

      








Taking deposit ($300) on March 19, 2013 colt. AQHA registration pending.
Sire: DUN IT SOLANOS, AQHA#5292182
Dam: DC MAID IN MANATOBA, AQHA#4194899


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^ palomino =)


----------



## SunnyDraco

SunnyDraco said:


> Holy cow... What are these people on that they can be so particular for exactly what they want and the price that goes with it.
> 
> "Looking for TB or AQHA gelding (WA/ID/MT)
> Looking for around the second week of May. We are starting our search now in case someone may be on the fence on selling their horse.....we will keep posting until we find what we want, as you can see in no real hurry. However, if we find what we like right away, must be able to keep him until second week of May.
> 
> We are looking for a GELDING, either TB or AQHA. MUST be papered and have papers in hand. We are looking for trail horse only. MUST be 100% safe on trails and be SOUND. A few quirks here and there are fine but must be sound and of decent confirmation to handle miles and hrs on the trail. Color not important but we do have preference to grays, duns or palomino. Prefer a gelding that is higher on the totem pole with in a herd. MUST not be herd bound and good to work with as far as clipping, bathing, loading, feet etc. Nothing over 16 years and price must go hand in hand with what you have.
> 
> If you have a horse over the $500 range MUST be willing to do payments. Nothing over $1500. If your horse is in the higher range we will want a coggins done in May just before we pick up at sellers expense. We can also barter some breeding's to our 2002 gray TB stallion. We charge $500 stud fee, so if you have some mares, or just one, you would like bred we can barter for all or part payment. He has his AQHA number for any QH mares. Mares must be bred before end of May though as we are taking him away on a trip.
> 
> Serious inquires only please. I will NOT reply to anyone that does not reply with all details good and bad, price and pictures. Nor will I reply to anyone with a mare or another bred."
> 
> Would also add: if they cannot spend more than $500 for their perfect trail horse without making payments, why are they so particular on herd dominance and needing registration on a gelding? Among a whole list of everything else? Why only TBs and Quarter horses?


They really don't stop, now they need someone to board their stallion and can't pay for it. It must be a trade of breeding to their stallion, since apparently being registered is all that is important in a stud (no pictures, pedigree, accomplishments) 

"FREE breeding to registered TB stallion (IDAHO)

Are you looking to bred your mare? We are offering a max of TWO free breeding's to your mare or mares NOW, in exchange for housing our stallion until close to the end of May. 

If you mare is AQHA or JC registered we will do all stud certificate work etc to have your foals papered. He has his AQHA number. Grade mares welcome as well.

If you are within 40 miles of CDA any direction we would be happy to come and do the breeding for you. We ask that you house and feed him good quality hay and just basically make sure he is cared for. He is a extremely easy keeper and very respectful of people and fences.

Our stallion is a 2002 well bred gray TB stallion standing almost 16 hands. He has a personality second to none and passes this to all his Get. He hands and pasture breeds. 

Our stud fees are $500 and we will give two breeding's to mares of your choice for this "boarding service". We only need this housing until the end of May so you will need to do your breeding's before that time. We will honor a LFG for the 2014 season.

Please serious horse owners only."


----------



## SunnyDraco

"4 year old appy stalion - $250








well ground trained. rode him few times last year. green broke. black with nice white blanket with spots.. loves attention.. every one likes him but no show with money. price is $250.00 firm . he has no papers but will be a good horse for 4-h or what ever you want . i live north of sandpoint in elmira. ***-***-**** . only bad habits is if you have potatoe chips or cheetos he likes to take the bag an eat them.if you want to see he is at 335 beaver creek rd. little over 1/4 mile down beaver creek rd . I JUST ROAD HIM APRIL 9 2013 AND HE DIDNT BUCK. HE IS ABOUT 14HDS I RIDE HIM DOWN THE DIRT ROAD AND WHERE EVER I POINT HIM. THREW HE WOODS STEPS OVER LOGS WELL NO TRIPPING"


No one seems to understand that stallions are not 4-h horses, and would never be allowed in a 4-h show. More like they don't want to fork out the money to geld their grade potato chip eating pet. A few rides last year and one this month (with no bucking because that is so amazing it must be in ALLCAPS) doesn't qualify as "green broke" in my opinion. 

And that last sentence... My head is still hurting from trying to figure out what that means


----------



## franknbeans

Not a horse, but SERIOUSLY? I think they should pay someone to take it!

Horse trailer


----------



## Roadyy

franknbeans said:


> Not a horse, but SERIOUSLY? I think they should pay someone to take it!
> 
> Horse trailer


Convertible horse trailer,,man whachoo talking about them things are awesome for letting the mane flow in the wind...


----------



## SunnyDraco

We all love the Craigslist posters that believe everyone wants to trade a broke horse for an unbroke project lol

"LET'S TRADE HORSES

5yr old Blood bay Morgan mare, 15hands, not broke, great 4H project, trade for broke or green broke horse, thanks"

Do they ever stop and think whether or not they would make the trade for an unbroke horse?


----------



## equiniphile

Ooh, I'm going to jump all over this fantastic offer!



> ridding lesson - $100 (xxxxxx)
> hi i am offering ridding lessons for low cost $100 for 6weeks wether kid or adualt i can work out a lower fee if tight on money and you can use my horse or your own. available for 5 students at a time please feel free to ask questions and if interested let me know thank you have a good day.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Here's the sorrow gelding again LOL 

""12 YR OLD SORROW GELDING""


----------



## GypsyRose

You know, for that price its not a bad looking horse, too bad it so sad though!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

GypsyRose said:


> You know, for that price its not a bad looking horse, too bad it so sad though!


:rofl:


----------



## tiffrmcoy

*
8 yo gelding free to good home*









8 yo old Arab/quarter horse free to a good home.. He injured his knee and can only be taken for a pet. We do not want to put him down and im lookin for a good home before we make the decision to have him put down.


----------



## caljane

tiffrmcoy said:


> *8 yo gelding free to good home*
> 
> 8 yo old Arab/quarter horse free to a good home.. He injured his knee and can only be taken for a pet. We do not want to put him down and im lookin for a good home before we make the decision to have him put down.


This is very sad, but not dumb, is it?


----------



## Cheyennes mom

tiffrmcoy said:


> *
> 8 yo gelding free to good home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 yo old Arab/quarter horse free to a good home.. He injured his knee and can only be taken for a pet. We do not want to put him down and im lookin for a good home before we make the decision to have him put down.


That horse looks EXACTLY like a white version of my horse Maverick! I looked at his face and thought OMG I WANT THIS HORSE!! Then I noticed the leg... :'(


----------



## franknbeans

*Bargain show horse! lol*

Show Horse

And for $600 you can have s show horse! Who knew that to be a show horse all it has to do it move in a roundpen or arena!:shock:


----------



## LouieThePalomino

This ad isnt dumb or about horses but omg! I want one!

Teacup pigs waiting for a new home

*Teacup pigs waiting for a new home*

















Cute smart great pets . These tiny little pigs will win your heart. 
Litter box trained 
Clean
No fleas or ticks
Visit TLC Horse Rescue Inc.
407-619-3776
200- and up 
All adoption fees go to horse rescue.


----------



## barrelbeginner

So I'm not sure if this is dumb... but it confuses me.... and 5000$ for a stud fee.. for a stud with nooooo papers?? Appaloosa Stallion Horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

lol the picture on this one 

Thoroughbred mixed

*Thoroughbred mixed - $2000*








This is a Thoroughbred mixed gelding. He is almost 16 hands and not done growing. He is very loving and will try to please you. He stands for the farrier and is utd on everything. He will make a great jumping horse. I am asking $2000 obo.


----------



## SunnyDraco

barrelbeginner said:


> So I'm not sure if this is dumb... but it confuses me.... and 5000$ for a stud fee.. for a stud with nooooo papers?? Appaloosa Stallion Horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are trying to sell him for $500 and think he will be snatched up fast if they get someone to believe he could be a big money earner in stud fees of $500 per mare

"Spot on Appaloosa's wants $500.00 for a Stud fee. I want $500.00 for the whole horse with as many stud fee's as a stud can produce, maybe as many as mares available. Ten a week? Thats $5000.00 Right?"

Translation, buy this grade but colorful and unbroke stud for $500, then stand him for a $500 stud fee and you could breed 10 mares a week and make $5,000 in stud fees! :wink:


----------



## barrelbeginner

SunnyDraco said:


> They are trying to sell him for $500 and think he will be snatched up fast if they get someone to believe he could be a big money earner in stud fees of $500 per mare
> 
> "Spot on Appaloosa's wants $500.00 for a Stud fee. I want $500.00 for the whole horse with as many stud fee's as a stud can produce, maybe as many as mares available. Ten a week? Thats $5000.00 Right?"
> 
> Translation, buy this grade but colorful and unbroke stud for $500, then stand him for a $500 stud fee and you could breed 10 mares a week and make $5,000 in stud fees! :wink:


Ohhhhhh.... lol..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IquitosARG10

barrelbeginner said:


> So I'm not sure if this is dumb... but it confuses me.... and 5000$ for a stud fee.. for a stud with nooooo papers?? Appaloosa Stallion Horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It hurts my brain to think people like this actually exist.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Who would do this? Care for a pregnant mare then fork over the foal once born...

Quarter horse registered mare 13yrs old

Mare pregnant right now asking 1500 for both or 400 by her self obo call me at 6618057550


----------



## GypsyRose

I did that once, bought a bred pony for my kids and when the foal was born on my farm, we raised the baby till weaning and taught it to lead and the basics you would teach a foal. The owners of the foal then picked him up and paid me a dollar a day for his care while I had him. Worked out well for me, I only paid 200 for the mare, and they paid me 150 for foal care! And at the time I didn't want a young horse to raise and train or sell anyway. Now a days (that was like 20 years ago) I would probably charge $2.50 a day.


----------



## loveisabug

best of craigslist: Idiot dog to any home


[B said:


> Idiot dog to any home[/B]
> 
> $20 to cover cost of electric training collar.
> This dog is a North American Black and Tan Jackass, 2 years old and has ADHD.
> Likes to dig. Will dig his own water bowls. He will eat any kind of food or non-foods. In the past he has eaten and returned: two pig-shaped corn holders, pencils (found metal and eraser), matchbox cars, a spoon, everything out of the compost bin, and a diamond necklace.
> He's REALLY friendly and will hump any dog or small child he can find. Yes, he's neutered.
> Excellent jumper. Would be a great foxhunter if he was a horse.
> Can not walk in a straight line.
> Can not be walked in town. He will have a meltdown; yipping, spinning, and working himself up so much that he will collapse from the sheer mental exhaustion that comes from walking to the corner store.
> Will not bark at strangers in your home.
> Attention span maxes out at 4 seconds. Not food, toy, clicker, or praise motivated. You can watch his brain shut off. His eyes go vacant in a blink.
> Pulls. Pulls HARD. Wear gloves while working with him. I have lost skin from the leash being ripped from my hands.
> Will respond to shock collar beep and occasionally vibrate settings. Ignores shock setting.
> If you are interested in adopting Dingus, let me know. I'll leave him attached to the mailbox for pickup.
> 
> In case you haven't guessed, this ad is for venting purposes only. You should have seen how bad he was as a puppy.
> 
> Location: Loudoun
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Lwhisperer

That's how we ended up with Rebel... The lady bought his mom already pregnant because she liked her bloodlines and wanted to use her to breed barrel racers. Said she wasn't a fan of Rebel's daddy's lines, however... Then said, "He may end up being a fantastic barrel racer, but I don't want to wait around to find out. I'm going to be breeding my own." And tossed him onto Craigslist simply because half of his lineage didn't come from the "right" place. AND didn't take good care of him for the 6 months she had him. *sigh* I understand the reasons people do it, but it doesn't sit well with me. Then again, I'm not one of those people who cares more about bloodline than build, brain and personality. But that's just me. 

I'll get off my soap box now...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

It doesn't say in the ad that he is going to pay for mare care or the foal until weaned lol his ad makes it sound like, "yupp buy this mare take care of both of em and when the foal is weaned I want it back."


----------



## Calisphere

Here are a few I found:

1. Not a horse but I still think it's just plain stupid



> I will trade a 4th gen iPod touch and $20 for a puppy
> 
> Back yard is 40 x 60


2. What is a Welch? Is that like a Welsh?



> Wonderful Welch Pony for Sale. 10 year old mare to good home only.


3. This one just makes me laugh. I didn't know "husband broke" was a thing but I am still green myself.



> hi, we have 3 mares for sale, may trade for something of equal value, MAKE OFFER! would rather sell then have them sit and go to waste any longer around here, we just don't have time for all our projects... may trade for a kid/husband broke quarter horse gelding.


4. Why would I give you a horse if you're too lazy to search ads?



> Hey all! We are currently searching for a new family horse! Any breed, gender, color is ok with us!  looking for one no older than 14 and resonably priced or free! Please reply with a picture age name tempermant and price! Thank you and god bless!


5. This one is along the same lines. Also, why are you looking for a free horse but can't get it for an month or more?



> Looking for a horse for free to the $600 price range. If it's free I'd be looking to get it mid/early may and if it's any other price not until late may/ early June also looking for a llama for free to $200 for the same as the horse please email me or text 7206489286 I've owned horses before, would take great care of them, looking for more of a pack llama, and a horse from the ages 4-15 that are broke to ride and be used for trail riding and possibly barrels! Thank you


6. There's nothing wrong with this ad except that I'm a believer of making your "product" look as good as possible. I think a quick brushing would have been in order before the pictures were taken.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Hard to tell if that horse is roan or just dirty.


----------



## hisangelonly

what??
-------------
*quarter HORSE stallion - $250 (Caddo Mills)*

 








Beautiful almost 3 year old quarter horse stallion. Halter broken - very well mannered - just had his first colt and it is beutiful also. He is very small only 52 inches


----------



## LouieThePalomino

loveisabug said:


> best of craigslist: Idiot dog to any home


**** that is the best ad I have ever seen!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

tiffrmcoy said:


> Hard to tell if that horse is roan or just dirty.


That's what I thought too, but there are big manure stains on him, you can really see on the photo facing right, and first photo stains under saddle skirt.


----------



## Annanoel

Cringing here, not a very good way to represent your stallion...he's ONLY TWO.

Registered black and white friesian paint stallion. He is a big beautiful boy. He is gentle and is good with the mares.His mother was friesian and father a paint. He is 2 years old.He also should be homozygous for black.He is ready to breed a few mares.stud service $300 plus $5.00 a day mare care, Live foal guarantee. 

Registered Friesian paint Stud service


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Annanoel said:


> Cringing here, not a very good way to represent your stallion...he's ONLY TWO.
> 
> Registered black and white friesian paint stallion. He is a big beautiful boy. He is gentle and is good with the mares.His mother was friesian and father a paint. He is 2 years old.He also should be homozygous for black.He is ready to breed a few mares.stud service $300 plus $5.00 a day mare care, Live foal guarantee.
> 
> Registered Friesian paint Stud service
> 
> 
> Wouldn't this be the cutest gelding ever????


----------



## GypsyRose

and I am confused, as to what he is reg as. He is not a purebred paint he's not a purebred friesian and as far as I know there are no half bred reg for either. So if I breed my paint mare to him, I can't get a reg paint and visa versa right?


----------



## Endiku

Thats actually what I was thinking Taffy! If he was for sale at a decent price, I'd snap him up in a heartbeat and cart train him. Imagine something that cute pulling a buggy. He'd be a little heartbreaker!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

I don't think so....No way is that stud registered under APHA or the FHANA. The FHANA doesn't even allow that much white if I remember correctly...

Maybe registered Pinto?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TheAQHAGirl said:


> I don't think so....No way is that stud registered under APHA or the FHANA. The FHANA doesn't even allow that much white if I remember correctly...
> 
> Maybe registered Pinto?


PtHA doesn't allow draft crosses (or they didn't when I checked a year or so ago) and friesians are drafts (albeit light drafts). He could possibly be registered with the American Warmblood Society, though. That was the one registry I found that would take my draft (Percheron/paint) cross gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I imagine he might be registered as a Pinto, since the Gypsy Horses were invited to that association.

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

FeatheredFeet said:


> I imagine he might be registered as a Pinto, since the Gypsy Horses were invited to that association.
> 
> Lizzie


While they accept Gypsy horses under their "utility" designation, they do not accept draft crosses.
http://www.pinto.org/information/13_registration.pdf

Also, on page 34 of the PtHA rule book, it lists crosses that are not accepted. Gypsy horses are the ONLY draft-type horses allowed.
http://www.pinto.org/information/2013_Rulebook.pdf
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> PtHA doesn't allow draft crosses (or they didn't when I checked a year or so ago) and friesians are drafts (albeit light drafts). He could possibly be registered with the American Warmblood Society, though. That was the one registry I found that would take my draft (Percheron/paint) cross gelding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That too.

Its amazing to go online and see all of these Friesian crosses, or Friesians with excessive white...I hope the FHANA doesn't cave into it at a certain point. :-|


----------



## GypsyRose

Just realized that that F/P cross stud is less then an hour away from me, so I sent an email and asked just what he is registered as. Will let you know what happens!


----------



## Tryst

Friesian Sport Horse Registry perhaps. I think their only requirement is that the horse be 25% Or more Friesian. Friesian Sporthorse Registration Guidelines


----------



## Light

Wow. No picture but ....Wow. 

*horse for lease (el cajon)*

have 13 yr old mustage she 14.2 sound not spooky get along with other horses 100 monthly have her tack she at a ranch in el cajon can ride her any time mite to the right home let her go to your place we had her for 10yr my teen dont ride her any more but we dont want to let her go because we love her and with them killing horses for meat to go over seas i only putting this ad up because of a pay cut just tring to not pay all her board willing to let someone who as a place at thier house if we think it will work out she need to be rode and love dont want her to be a stake she dont kick or bit love pony and other horses on no med only hay 

Location: el cajon
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Posting ID: 3752641967
Posted: 2013-04-18, 9:29PM PDT
email to a friend

Oh, now I get it...they don't want her to be a steak, not stake. I couldn't figure that one out at first. I'm sure slow tonight.


----------



## tiffrmcoy

^What?!?! :???:


----------



## Roadyy

Sadly, there are more of those in everyday conversation than should be. I've seen it in almost every chat site I've been on. They try and use their cell phone as an excuse, but that is just pure laziness!


----------



## caljane

GypsyRose said:


> and I am confused, as to what he is reg as. He is not a purebred paint he's not a purebred friesian and as far as I know there are no half bred reg for either. So if I breed my paint mare to him, I can't get a reg paint and visa versa right?


Seller claims that he is registered with the national pinto horse association (e-mail). Who knows what breeds are really mixed in him.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

caljane said:


> Seller claims that he is registered with the national pinto horse association (e-mail). Who knows what breeds are really mixed in him.


There is a National Pinto Horse Registry. It was created in 1984 and it looks they'll literally register anything as long as it's an equine and pinto colored. Looks about as legit as something my nine-year-old could come up with.

http://www.webring.org/l/rd?ring=horsepinto;id=88;url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Epintohorseregistry%2Ecom%2F

Hopefully the link works. If not, just google "National Pinto Horse Registry."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aggs

I can't help but laugh at how stupid some horse sellers are! 

This thread is hilarious!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Here, trade me your dead broke, kid safe, idiot-proof horse for these two that I can't handle on the ground or in the saddle. 

Trade 2 horses for 1 beginner horse

Call me crazy, but he looks a lot taller than 7hh (28").

http://prescott.craigslist.org/grd/3754683506.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

BUT you are getting TWO horses for one!!!! Deal of the century....:-|not!


----------



## Kotori

I feel like the sellers are watching this thread...After a day , most of the postings are removed :twisted: too bad they don't learn.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Then maybe it's time that some of us wrote down, exactly what we would like to see in an ad. I'll start just with talking about pictures.

Obviously good conformation shots and close up are a given. Right and left side profile. Also front and rear. All with horse standing four-square on _solid ground_. Not in dirt, sand, pasture etc. A buyer should be able to see all feet clearly. Someone should hold the horse. It should not be tied to a tree or fence, where it will probably move around before the pic is taken.
The picture should _not _be taken in late afternoon sun, where it can change the real colour of the horse, considerably. 
Some buyers might like to see a close up of the head piece.
The horse should have not just been bathed and wet. It should be well groomed and dry.
It should have a halter which fits properly.
The background should not be filled with junked cars, downed fencing, piles of garbage etc. Such pictures don't exactly give the buyer the idea that the horse has been well looked after.

Hopefully, others will add to this and list what they like/want to see in ads.

Lizzie


----------



## Clayton Taffy

FeatheredFeet said:


> Then maybe it's time that some of us wrote down, exactly what we would like to see in an ad. I'll start just with talking about pictures.
> 
> Obviously good conformation shots and close up are a given. Right and left side profile. Also front and rear. All with horse standing four-square on _solid ground_. Not in dirt, sand, pasture etc. A buyer should be able to see all feet clearly. Someone should hold the horse. It should not be tied to a tree or fence, where it will probably move around before the pic is taken.
> The picture should _not _be taken in late afternoon sun, where it can change the real colour of the horse, considerably.
> Some buyers might like to see a close up of the head piece.
> The horse should have not just been bathed and wet. It should be well groomed and dry.
> It should have a halter which fits properly.
> The background should not be filled with junked cars, downed fencing, piles of garbage etc. Such pictures don't exactly give the buyer the idea that the horse has been well looked after.
> 
> Hopefully, others will add to this and list what they like/want to see in ads.
> 
> Lizzie



In a perfect world this would be great!

Just a photo that shows the horse closer than 40 feet away in the pasture eating. I cant believe how many ads have the horse's with their heads down.

Also, What on earth is a "handle"? This word is used often. 
"He has a good handle on him"


----------



## Endiku

In Texas atleast, saying that a horse has a good handle on him means that he's smooth to ride and soft mouthed. Ideally someone would use this phrase on a well brought up, well started horse that is ready to be trained for your discipline, and it _should_ mean that the horse uses himself well and should be uncomplicated to ride. More often than not though,it ends up being iffy 'trainers' using this term to sound better >.>

Don't worry, it doesn't mean that the horse comes with a western saddle and a fleece covered horn for your comfort or anything. lol!


----------



## Light

How about if there is a soundness issue it is mentioned in the first paragraph, not as the last thing. Such as

"Great all around horse, perfect in every way, real looker, fast, easy keeper, speaks 3 different languages, will wash dishes without breaking, does windows, good cook, great sense of ethics. This horse is the best horse you will ever find. Don't let this one get away!! Act now on this Dressage trained to level 99, Ropes, ties, clips, files, sorts, jumps over 12 feet first time without warmup and can do 12 in a row, steeple chases, loves kids, will protect your wife and kids from bad people, martial arts trained and knows how to clean a rifle. This is the best horse in the world. Can drive an auto transition, still some trouble shifting but will do it with special horse boots on. Comes complete with brand new fisher king synthetic almost saddle, and rusty saw blade we use as a bit. Don't have any current pictures so please don't ask. This horse will have to be sold sight unseen as this is the best horse in the world. Price is a steal at $500. 
This is a pure blood pedigree blue brindle munchousen harse. 240 hands and perfect conformation. great movement. can be used as a stud or a broodmare as well as takes home the ribbens. No need for a farrier, this horse does it all.
Has a little tiny thing that caused one of his front legs to fall off last week, but vet says IT is fine to ride cause it is nothing really. Vet said since only one leg fell off in the 52 years IT been alive chances are no more will fall off but if another does it is still okay to ride."


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Then geld him lol poor baby could use it.


10 year old red roan stallion broke to ride. He is gentle and sweet he is 14.3. I just have no need for a stallion. 

red roan stud


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Then geld him lol poor baby could use it.
> 
> 
> 10 year old red roan stallion broke to ride. He is gentle and sweet he is 14.3. I just have no need for a stallion.
> 
> red roan stud



That poor horse's conformation just made my eyes bleed. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Is it a stallion or is it a gelding? And is it just me, or does he look an awful lot like a percheron? 
Black Stallion Horse... for sale in Saskatchewan, Canada :: HorseClicks


----------



## EliRose

Is he a Friesan or a Candian Horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Is it a stallion or is it a gelding? And is it just me, or does he look an awful lot like a percheron?
> Black Stallion Horse... for sale in Saskatchewan, Canada :: HorseClicks


His head is too refined for a Percheron. He's either a friesian/Percheron cross or just a really heavy friesian. Did you look down below at the disciplines they have listed for him? "Racehorse" and "rescue" are listed first. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

EliRose said:


> Is he a Friesan or a Candian Horse?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At the end if the ad, they say he's a friesian. No mention of being a cross or Canadian horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

I think they just checked every option for disciplines. LOL!
Racehorse
Rescue
Stallion
Jumper
All around
Champion
Equitation
Cross
Show
Park
Hunter Under Saddle
Endurance Riding
Eventing
Breeding
Barrel Racing
Dressage
Jumping
Team Roping
Western Pleasure
Racing

Looks like he can do all those things to me! They even have racing twice.


----------



## Endiku

Its a gelding, sired by Fieke 395 who was rated as a 'Fire Premie Stallion', whatever that is.

Hellloooooo gorgeous boy! For 8k though? no thanks.


----------



## Endiku

2011 APHA Gelding

*2011 APHA Gelding - $1250 (sealy)*











check out his awesome pictures on our face book page !!! Ground Training Includes: Walks on Walker, Wash Rack / Baths No Problem. Lunges, Leads, Backs Up, Ground Ties, Loads into Trailers, Stands Well for Ferrier, Has been saddled & worked under saddle. *Due to my size and his young age, he hasn�t been ridden. This Gelding is an exceptional Sorrel / Tobiano paint with roan markings. Sire - I is Magic is a proven performer with $10,000+ in team roping earnings, team sorting championships, halter championships, trail championships and more. Sire of proven versatile performers. The best quality of the Sire is his calm, friendly and smart demeanor which he has passed onto his colt. Dam - Sans Maria comes from a racing background giving her excellent muscle definition, this quality was pasted onto the yearling. Infact he was born with such outstanding muscle tone he earned the barn name �Tank� This extremely friendly, well mannered colt has a short stature but is still built like a Sherman Tank - making him prefect for children and small adults who want to use him for cutting, roping, or play days. Asking $1250.00 Cash or Trade


Holy downhill! O_O and short enough line to walk on? Poor guy is practically having to walk like a girraffe!











3 yr old palomino mare. *She is lighter than in the pictures*. She loads, stands for her feet and bath. She is green broke but can be ridden with either saddle and bit or just bareback halter and lead rope. She just needs more work but is a good girl. Asking 500.00 281-635-9446 or 832-538-4497

I REALLY hope they mean color and not weight. Poor thing is already quite thin! :/


Not horses, but this is kind of halarious!

*Two free chickens, 10 wk roosters (Old Katy)*

We can't eat our pets, but you can.

White Leghorns roosters raised on natural feed. 10 weeks old and still juicy.

Free.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Endiku said:


> Its a gelding, sired by Fieke 395 who was rated as a 'Fire Premie Stallion', whatever that is.
> 
> Hellloooooo gorgeous boy! For 8k though? no thanks.


The fact that they have him listed as a stallion in the ad title, but say he's a gelding in the body of the ad is where the confusion lies. He's also pure friesian, as his sire still retains his registration with the registry (http://www.royalcarouselfriesians.com/infopages.htm), so $8,000 really isn't too bad. I've seen them go for $10-15K.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Ah, ok ^_^ you really can't get much for them down here because every horse and it's mother has some friesian or andalusian in it due to a certain ethnicity and their traditions :/ even the pure friesians are pretty darned wonkey looking and I wouldn't pay a penny for them.

That gelding though? Absolutely my kind of horse xD big ole solid guy!


----------



## EliRose

DraftyAiresMum said:


> At the end if the ad, they say he's a friesian. No mention of being a cross or Canadian horse.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Odd, because when I looked on my phone at the bottom where it says "more about this breed", it shows Canadian Horse. Also in the tags, it says "black canadian horses saskatchewan stallion". That was where my confusion was.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

It looked confusing to me as well, but I think that they meant that it was a Canadian horse, as in, that's where it's located. The ad in general was confusing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

EliRose said:


> Odd, because when I looked on my phone at the bottom where it says "more about this breed", it shows Canadian Horse. Also in the tags, it says "black canadian horses saskatchewan stallion". That was where my confusion was.


I foun that odd, as well, but the horse's sire would not be allowed to keep his registration or First Premie rating if he bred a non-friesian mare. As it's quite clear that he had retained both from the breeder's website, the people posting the ad must have been trying to catch people's attention with that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I foun that odd, as well, but the horse's sire would not be allowed to keep his registration or First Premie rating if he bred a non-friesian mare. As it's quite clear that he had retained both from the breeder's website, the people posting the ad must have been trying to catch people's attention with that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To add to this, they state that he attended his "kuerig." They're idiots. Keurig is a brand of coffee maker. They probably meant he attended his Koenig, which he'd have to be a purebred friesian to attend.

Not a horse ad, but still stupid. "Nurerd"?! And he couldn't anthropomorphize his reasoning for not wanting the dog neutered. Oh, and holy run-on sentence, Batman! Makes my eyes bleed!!

http://prescott.craigslist.org/pet/3758178033.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Not a horse ad, but still stupid. "Nurerd"?! And he couldn't anthropomorphize his reasoning for not wanting the dog neutered. Oh, and holy run-on sentence, Batman! Makes my eyes bleed!!
> 
> Wanted Purebred Red red nose pit
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe someone SHOULD cut his off. I'd hate to think that might procreate...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

apachiedragon said:


> Maybe someone SHOULD cut his off. I'd hate to think that might procreate...


Well, he does say that he doesn't plan to "bread."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Guys the Friesian one with all the "odd" things? It's a scammer :-(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Chiilaa said:


> Guys the Friesian one with all the "odd" things? It's a scammer :-(


Well, that explains a lot. Lol. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

*I feel bad for her...but it's still funny :lol:
*

*He's a LIAR sale - $250 (Ann Arbor)*








I received a beautiful headstall and matching breast collar. Its a shame I keep it in the closet because it reminds me of some loser cowboy. He probably should have given it to his wife instead...

Make an offer - want it gone.


He's a LIAR sale


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Chiilaa said:


> Guys the Friesian one with all the "odd" things? It's a scammer :-(


Figured as much! It was too off colour...


----------



## Haileyyy

I love this picture, I balance stuff on my guy's butt all the time but never a KFC bucket!

BELGIAN GELDING RIDES AND DRIVES


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

This one isnt so much dumb as just sad. I wish my finances were more stable. I really want to give her a shot at life. For only 100 bucks shell probably go straight to a kb

black mare


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> This one isnt so much dumb as just sad. I wish my finances were more stable. I really want to give her a shot at life. For only 100 bucks shell probably go straight to a kb
> 
> black mare


That is a very bay-looking black. Poor baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Subbing. Some of these are jaw dropping lol


----------



## sxybeemr

I was looking at "Marwari" horses for sale and somehow ended up on this website.. The second photo is so sad...I had to share.. 

http://m.olx.in/item/show/503120195
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist

Too sad! BTW, you like Marwari horses too? That is one of my favourite breeds to look at! Along with Akhal-Tekes.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

not a horse ad, but:

Hi I'm in need of a dresser , or a tall boy

I know what she meant, but it made me laugh =P



Looking for a dresser


----------



## sxybeemr

GallopingGuitarist said:


> Too sad! BTW, you like Marwari horses too? That is one of my favourite breeds to look at! Along with Akhal-Tekes.


Very sad...  the horse is eating what seems to be straw.. You can see the yellow bales at the back... 100 000 Indian rupees = approx $1900 CAD / USD.. The poor thing is skin and bones.. And yes, I like the marwari and akhal-tekes horses.. I would never own one but I really like them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Misty'sGirl

PurpleMonkeyWrench - a tall boy is like a set of drawers to put your clothes in. Just a common piece of furniture. Maybe the term isn't common in some areas but where I live we hear it all the time 

ETA: I misread, I thought you said you DIDN'T know what she meant haha, that's what I get for reading too quickly! Ah well, free lesson for anyone who didn't know! *Hides under rock*


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Misty'sGirl said:


> PurpleMonkeyWrench - a tall boy is like a set of drawers to put your clothes in. Just a common piece of furniture. Maybe the term isn't common in some areas but where I live we hear it all the time
> 
> ETA: I misread, I thought you said you DIDN'T know what she meant haha, that's what I get for reading too quickly! Ah well, free lesson for anyone who didn't know! *Hides under rock*


I know, that's why I stated that I knew what they were talking about, but it made me laugh.


----------



## aerie

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> This one isnt so much dumb as just sad. I wish my finances were more stable. I really want to give her a shot at life. For only 100 bucks shell probably go straight to a kb
> 
> black mare


I also wish I had the time and the money to help :-( If I didn't have a year left of college I probably would go get her... I have a friend that has a trailer and if she really is in Indiana that is just across the border... Still a little bit of a drive but very sad :-(


----------



## DimSum

How about a "horse wanted ad" :lol:

*Looking for a barrel horse *
Price:
$110 
Location: 
XXXXXXX, MI
Description: 

I m Looking for a new horse I would like to do speed with Free Or Cheap Or willing to do a payment plan Needs to be 100 sound Wormed and last time veterinarian worked done When emailed Please tell me everything and include RECENT images Age isn t really a big deal just nothing over eighteen Please Needs to be able to do somewhat great speed and Great legs Near New Boston Michigan Would like to test the horse out before I take it home Thanks Text ONLY


Breedaint
Details:Large
Sex:Male


----------



## GypsyRose

Now this ad had me scratching my head, the pinto is gong to be 2 in may and it shows a picture of someone hanging off his neck? How is that going to sell your young horse? Not only are you messing with his knees and back by riding him that young now your going to mess up his neck too?

two flashy horses $500


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This person seriously ****es me (and my best friend off). Watch the video in the ad to find out why.

Registered Arab Gelding

And then watch the second video (small wonder she didn't put it up with her ad): 

YouTube
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BellaMFT

the vet said he is 13- 14 years old about 15.5 hands tall. he just had his teeth floated and his shots given to him also he was just wormed. we have rode him in fields and up in the mountains a few times. i think he needs someone that is not a beginning rider but they don't have to be a world class rider neither. right now he is a bit skinny because of winter. he loads in a trailer alright and he is easy to do his feet. i have never had shoes on him sense i have had him. he is really easy to catch and is very friendly and loves attention. 
black quarter horse gelding 13 years old - Horses - Pets and Livestock - Layton - For Sale - Classifieds | ksl.com

WOW Holy high butt and down hill.:shock: I could be wrong but I don't think this horse is on a hill. You would need a seat belt to keep you in the saddle.


----------



## DimSum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This person seriously ****es me (and my best friend off). Watch the video in the ad to find out why.
> 
> Registered Arab Gelding
> 
> And then watch the second video (small wonder she didn't put it up with her ad):
> 
> YouTube
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh.my.Lord. what is she trying to accomplish!?!??!?!? He's a super attractive fellow but wow, just wow.


----------



## GypsyRose

I couldn't get the second one to open but I agree with you on the first one, so many many things wrong with it, but the thing that bothers me (besides that fact that she keeps snapping that whip even after the horse has done what she has asked!) is the fact that she has all that extra line laying on the ground that she is stepping over and untangling herself from. I mean hay, first off that horse is not listening to her what so ever, so what's going to keep him from bolting while that rope is wrapped around one leg. Just a wreck waiting to happen!



"Right now he is a bit skinny because of winter. " Now that's an understatement if I ever read one! That horse is down right skinny and no horse should come out of winter that way!


----------



## DimSum

This is the video that gave me pause GypsyRose
Mr Peeps gets frisky - YouTube


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I will say that when he rears, I was CHEERING for him to go over on top of her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl

DraftyAiresMum said:


> This person seriously ****es me (and my best friend off). Watch the video in the ad to find out why.
> 
> Registered Arab Gelding
> 
> And then watch the second video (small wonder she didn't put it up with her ad):
> 
> YouTube
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ha! Right with (sorry) whoever it was that said was cheering when he reared on the gal. Also did you catch that he bit her too!! Poor horse, looks lame in the rear end too, I'm sure from all those dam circles she's having him do.


----------



## DimSum

I'm not the best rider, nor am I a trainer but I just don't see how hanging on his face while spurring him in circles will fix his being "naughty"


----------



## GypsyRose

All I can say is WOW :shock: That woman is totally ridiculous! She does not know the first thing about training a horse! That horse is not listening to her in any of the videos she has posted, (and I watched a few more, if your mad at her already don't watch the one that she round pens him in!) Yes its good to get your horse to flex and yes I do those same exercises, BUT I don't yank the horses head around I ask for a flex with as little pressure as possible and when I get what I want I release! Hell not once did she give that poor horse a release! That poor thing is going to be so messed up! I sure hope someone with some know how gives him the home he deserves!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

At 3:33 when she called him a "spoiled little brat," I wanted to reach through my phone and strangle her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Light

Regarding Peep YouTube video

That poor horse. I can't even imagine what damage she has done. I couldn't watch the second video. It makes me want to just save that little guy so he doesn't end up as a "dangerous horse" and sent to the auction, or worse. 

So unbalanced. Could she think that having him continue to go in such a small circle with all the rope on the ground and her smacking the whip is going to ever teach him to flex the other way. He is bending his body the wrong way and she just lets him do it and encourages (gets after him with the whip) to go faster. Anyone else notice how irritated she sounds with this horse right from the start. Of course he isn't listening to her and has no respect for her. He is trying to focus on anything but her and who could blame him. 

You know it really is sad that people can just get a wild hair up their but and decide to "train" a horse with no actual education or training on how to do it. I won't go on with this because there is just so much that is so wrong being done to that poor horse. 

He looks like he could be a good horse if she wasn't around and he had a person that knew what they were doing helping him. 

Whats up with the slow motion rear thing. Do they think that will sell the horse. 

This is really sick. People never cease to amaze me with their total disrespect for anything but their own pathetic species, if that. 

Sorry, done now. 

But, this is as bad as people who yell and "alpha roll" cats. People like that are "crazy makers". 
Done for real now. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## loveisabug

That poor horse. The lady is a complete idiot who shouldn't even be around horses let alone "training" them.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Mr Peeps gets frisky - YouTube
At 7:39 she says, "you gotta listen or you go to the meat market"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco said:


> Mr Peeps gets frisky - YouTube
> At 7:39 she says, "you gotta listen or you go to the meat market"


Yup. She deserved that bite (and MUCH worse). If I had the money, I'd take him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23

Trying to find the rear and bite skimming through but can't find it. I don't have the patience to watch her for 10 mins turn this poor guy in circles.


----------



## DimSum

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yup. She deserved that bite (and MUCH worse). If I had the money, I'd take him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm almost thankful he is so far from me...I'm a sucker for a dapple grey arab <3


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Hahaha this one cracks me up!
Conception Horse Statue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

LouieThePalomino said:


> Hahaha this one cracks me up!
> Conception Horse Statue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:shock::shock:








That is just wrong...


----------



## SunnyDraco

registered mini mare








Poor mare, I don't think she has ever seen a farrier in her short 4 yrs of life...


----------



## ImpulsiveLucy

*I found this interesting and had to share *

Horse (Tennesee Walking Horse) Ehemm... First off, who in their right mind pays 2500 for a unpapered 20 year old horse? Most definitely not me. "I ride her in a bareback pad..." Do you use a saddle?! Ever?! 
"I will let you ride her, AFTER I ride her.." I. Don't. Think. So. When testing a horse, I always ride first, and that horse better in the pasture when I get there!
And she doesn't neck rein!?
I really don't think she's interested in selling her ANY time soon.... Haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

amp23 said:


> Trying to find the rear and bite skimming through but can't find it. I don't have the patience to watch her for 10 mins turn this poor guy in circles.


The rear is at about 3:15 or so. Right before she calls him a "spoiled little brat" (at 3:33), at any rate.

The bite is right before the end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

ImpulsiveLucy said:


> Horse (Tennesee Walking Horse) Ehemm... First off, who in their right mind pays 2500 for a unpapered 20 year old horse? Most definitely not me. "I ride her in a bareback pad..." Do you use a saddle?! Ever?!
> "I will let you ride her, AFTER I ride her.." I. Don't. Think. So. When testing a horse, I always ride first, and that horse better in the pasture when I get there!
> And she doesn't neck rein!?
> I really don't think she's interested in selling her ANY time soon.... Haha


what I don't get is why does she need an experienced rider, but was used to teach children how to ride? LOL and you can ride her AFTER she has ridden her? omg wow I really am tempted to email these people hahahaha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Right. Good luck with that.

looking for free unwanted horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

That grey horse is so gorgeous and so willing but that woman is beyond horrible!


----------



## alexischristina

4YR Old TB Mare *Very Flashy*

Okay so lets get this straight... $5000 for a 4 year old OTTB because she's 'flashy' even though she left the track due to a bowed tendon.


----------



## EquineBovine

alexischristina said:


> 4YR Old TB Mare *Very Flashy*
> 
> Okay so lets get this straight... $5000 for a 4 year old OTTB because she's 'flashy' even though she left the track due to a bowed tendon.


:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Light

Hahaha this one cracks me up!
Conception Horse Statue

_Posted via Mobile Device_ 











That is just wrong...​

​


PONY PORN!!!


----------



## Shenandoah

ImpulsiveLucy said:


> "I will let you ride her, AFTER I ride her.." I. Don't. Think. So. When testing a horse, I always ride first, and that horse better in the pasture when I get there!


I agree that the horse should be in the pasture when you get there, but you might want to re-think you riding first.
EVERY bit of horse-buying information I've read says to have the owner ride first. Then if the horse is not as represented (i.e. completely insane) you are not the one to get hurt.

I would never, ever get on a horse I intended to buy without seeing the owner ride first, unless I was buying something unbroke.


----------



## franknbeans

alexischristina said:


> 4YR Old TB Mare *Very Flashy*
> 
> Okay so lets get this straight... $5000 for a 4 year old OTTB because she's 'flashy' even though she left the track due to a bowed tendon.


Poor thing actually resembles a donkey.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

alexischristina said:


> 4YR Old TB Mare *Very Flashy*
> 
> Okay so lets get this straight... $5000 for a 4 year old OTTB because she's 'flashy' even though she left the track due to a bowed tendon.


She should have kept the blanket on that horse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Misrepresenting colors, especially when the color that the horse is said to be is a more desirable color, is a pet peeve of mine. Take this ad. First off, the horse is either cremello or palomino; can't be both. Look at the pictures and the horse is very much a palomino, not even close to a cremello.

Beautiful AQHA Creamello/Palomino Mare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

OR he is brindle lol


tiger striped tricolor pitbull


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> OR he is brindle lol
> 
> 
> tiger striped tricolor pitbull


Apparently they DO know what a brindle is, though, because at the bottom of the ad, they say the mother was a brindle. *facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Apparently they DO know what a brindle is, though, because at the bottom of the ad, they say the mother was a brindle. *facepalm*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe they are trying to dumb it down so people understand lol


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Maybe they are trying to dumb it down so people understand lol


Or they are trying to make people think that they're brindle and white pit is some "speshul, majikal pup." At least they aren't asking some ridiculously high rehoming fee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop

alexischristina said:


> 4YR Old TB Mare *Very Flashy*
> 
> Okay so lets get this straight... $5000 for a 4 year old OTTB because she's 'flashy' even though she left the track due to a bowed tendon.


How about FEED her! She looks like a messed up donkey :shock: and started over fences, that young and that skinny. Nice.


----------



## amp23

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> OR he is brindle lol
> 
> 
> tiger striped tricolor pitbull


Awh, he's a cutie!


----------



## SnowCowgirl

Stubborn dressage saddle - Edmonton Pet Accessories - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.

stubborn dressage saddle?

"Black/brown stubborn dressage saddle. Comes with fittings. 17.5" seat. In good condition. Asking $1000.00 obo "


----------



## apachiedragon

SnowCowgirl said:


> Stubborn dressage saddle - Edmonton Pet Accessories - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.
> 
> stubborn dressage saddle?
> 
> "Black/brown stubborn dressage saddle. Comes with fittings. 17.5" seat. In good condition. Asking $1000.00 obo "


Maybe I'm just really tired, but that one had me rolling. I laughed so hard it hurt. :lol: I'm assuming they meant Stubben and were a victim of autocorrect.


----------



## aforred

SnowCowgirl said:


> Stubborn dressage saddle - Edmonton Pet Accessories - Kijiji Edmonton Canada.
> 
> stubborn dressage saddle?
> 
> "Black/brown stubborn dressage saddle. Comes with fittings. 17.5" seat. In good condition. Asking $1000.00 obo "


Hahaha! That's classic!


----------



## tinyliny

that Darn Dressage [email protected]! won't do what I want it to. It's just so Stubborn!


----------



## Oldhorselady

lightning said:


> Wow. No picture but ....Wow.
> 
> *horse for lease (el cajon)*
> 
> 
> have 13 yr old mustage she 14.2 sound not spooky get along with other horses 100 monthly have her tack she at a ranch in el cajon can ride her any time mite to the right home let her go to your place we had her for 10yr my teen dont ride her any more but we dont want to let her go because we love her and with them killing horses for meat to go over seas i only putting this ad up because of a pay cut just tring to not pay all her board willing to let someone who as a place at thier house if we think it will work out she need to be rode and love dont want her to be a stake she dont kick or bit love pony and other horses on no med only hay
> 
> Location: el cajon
> it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
> Posting ID: 3752641967
> Posted: 2013-04-18, 9:29PM PDT
> email to a friend
> 
> Oh, now I get it...they don't want her to be a steak, not stake. I couldn't figure that one out at first. I'm sure slow tonight.


Well......at least they spelled El Cajon correctly....when I first moved here I would spell it El Cahon...lol.


----------



## Regula

What are these people smoking? $25K... right.

Professionally trained 6 yo Percheron gelding 18.2hh - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## EquineBovine

Regula said:


> What are these people smoking? $25K... right.
> 
> Professionally trained 6 yo Percheron gelding 18.2hh - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


Lovely looking horse but I don't like the way those blokes are riding...could just be me. But aw heelll nwaah for the price! :shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

EquineBovine said:


> Lovely looking horse but I don't like the way those blokes are riding...could just be me. But aw heelll nwaah for the price! :shock::shock::shock::shock:


Yea I don't like how they are riding either lol they look like they are lounging in a recliner hahaha


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

This isn't dumb, but I was curious as to what was going on with her back leg in the second photo???
registered mare, head horse for sale


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> This isn't dumb, but I was curious as to what was going on with her back leg in the second photo???
> registered mare, head horse for sale


Which leg? I didn't see anything unusual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Which leg? I didn't see anything unusual.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The back right. The huge indent above her hock it's very prominent. maybe it's the way shes standing that makes it look weird to me lol looks like a wavy noddle leg :lol: I could also just be bored and am thinking too much about this hahahahaha i scare myself sometimes


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

The way she is standing on that leg makes her hock appear straight is what is giving me that illusion i believe


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

mare bombproof 1 years old

i got nervous when i read the title....


----------



## aforred

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> mare bombproof 1 years old
> 
> i got nervous when i read the title....


Hahaha! I would have too.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Great with the shoe man LOL
horse for sale or donation


----------



## SunnyDraco

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> This isn't dumb, but I was curious as to what was going on with her back leg in the second photo???
> registered mare, head horse for sale


She is a very special mare 

"11 year old registered cow bread mare for sale. I have used this horse as a head horse, to carry flags, barrels and English pleaser."


----------



## trailhorserider

I believe this horse was originally advertised as a Belgian. Somebody must have gone and looked at it and told them it was too short or something because now it's a "Haf Linger." :lol:

Haf Linger draft horse


----------



## trailhorserider

SunnyDraco said:


> She is a very special mare
> 
> "11 year old registered cow bread mare for sale. I have used this horse as a head horse, to carry flags, barrels and English pleaser."


I want a trail pleaser! :lol:


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

2 Horses for sale

Male guelding 10 years old. Paint but no papers. Blue eyes, beautiful horse. Very big. He is mostly broke, does not neck reign though. Great trail horse for experienced rider. Also APHA Mare, 19 years old but still alot of life, smaller horse. Broke to ride but for experienced rider. Prefer that they go together as they have been together for the last 8 years, but will split if necessary. Asking $900obo each or $1500 for the pair. Both are VERY friendly horses, we just can not care for them any longer.
------

I wish that when people put their horses for sale that they will spell correctly...


----------



## burdock87

Haileyyy said:


> I love this picture, I balance stuff on my guy's butt all the time but never a KFC bucket!
> 
> BELGIAN GELDING RIDES AND DRIVES


 
He was showing you that you could eat a BALANCED meal off this horse's rear.. bahahaha.... sorry... I'm done with bad puns.


----------



## burdock87

trailhorserider said:


> I believe this horse was originally advertised as a Belgian. Somebody must have gone and looked at it and told them it was too short or something because now it's a "Haf Linger." :lol:
> 
> Haf Linger draft horse


 
well crap, I wanted the "full linger" draft horse.


----------



## WSArabians

Arabian Stud have no information of blood line, he came from Saskatchewan and has not been handled much. I don't have the time for him or the set up. If interest call or email.

Arabain stud Not handled much - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta

Just geld him... Please...


----------



## Lwhisperer

Another one that should join the gelding club... Kid broke stud? Not sure that's a combo I would rely on. And what is a "Gurlla?" Sounds more like "gorilla" than "grulla." Lol!

Gurlla stud horse


----------



## SunnyDraco

Lwhisperer said:


> Another one that should join the gelding club... Kid broke stud? Not sure that's a combo I would rely on. And what is a "Gurlla?" Sounds more like "gorilla" than "grulla." Lol!
> 
> Gurlla stud horse


Does this look like a very young colt to anyone else? He looks like he is less than 2 yrs old, but I could be wrong. And why do they want to trade for a broke mare when they have a "kid broke stud"? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

SunnyDraco, I was thinking the same thing!! He doesn't look much older than a yearling, to me.


----------



## Lwhisperer

I thought the same. I suppose he might look so young due to being a bit underweight and not great conformation-wise? I don't know for sure, but I agree that he definitely doesn't appear to be full-grown...


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

Poor lanky, skinny, poorly conformed baby =(
11 grand!? No thanks lol
Andalusian horse


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Poor lanky, skinny, poorly conformed baby =(
> 11 grand!? No thanks lol
> Andalusian horse


Holy train wreck!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Holy train wreck!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


11 grand train wreck :shock:


----------



## Light

Poor horse. So, he is not even a year old? Why? Why? Why? Why? I just want to scream at these people....."FEED YOUR HORSE"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

lightning said:


> Poor horse. So, he is not even a year old? Why? Why? Why? Why? I just want to scream at these people....."FEED YOUR HORSE"


He's too big to be a yearling. I'm pretty sure he's a coming 2yo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's too big to be a yearling. I'm pretty sure he's a coming 2yo.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Could be a really short man and I have seen some tall yearlings before... Either way, any young colt (looks like he is still intact in the pictures, could be wrong) is super special and can make you lots of money by standing at stud *facepalm*


----------



## caljane

*Looking for Horse board/pasture - $50 (Sheridan, WY)*
Want to make *any easy $50 a month*? I am looking for a place near Sheridan, WY to pasture a horse. I would prefer for it to have a shelter and access to water. You don't have to do anything with the horse, just let me keep her in your pasture. Please call if you *want to make some easy money* and don't mind a nice girl with her sweet horse near your house. 

_Easy $50, *huh*? With shelter and water, of course. So, a pasture would be at least an acre big, wouldn't it? Now put a shelter and water on this land and alone the interests for owning all this would be higher than $50 - why didn't she ask for a free boarding to begin with? _
_So I wanted to call her but there was no phone number ... :?_


----------



## Back2Horseback

lightning said:


> How about if there is a soundness issue it is mentioned in the first paragraph, not as the last thing. Such as
> 
> "Great all around horse, perfect in every way, real looker, fast, easy keeper, speaks 3 different languages, will wash dishes without breaking, does windows, good cook, great sense of ethics. This horse is the best horse you will ever find. Don't let this one get away!! Act now on this Dressage trained to level 99, Ropes, ties, clips, files, sorts, jumps over 12 feet first time without warmup and can do 12 in a row, steeple chases, loves kids, will protect your wife and kids from bad people, martial arts trained and knows how to clean a rifle. This is the best horse in the world. Can drive an auto transition, still some trouble shifting but will do it with special horse boots on. Comes complete with brand new fisher king synthetic almost saddle, and rusty saw blade we use as a bit. Don't have any current pictures so please don't ask. This horse will have to be sold sight unseen as this is the best horse in the world. Price is a steal at $500.
> This is a pure blood pedigree blue brindle munchousen harse. 240 hands and perfect conformation. great movement. can be used as a stud or a broodmare as well as takes home the ribbens. No need for a farrier, this horse does it all.
> Has a little tiny thing that caused one of his front legs to fall off last week, but vet says IT is fine to ride cause it is nothing really. Vet said since only one leg fell off in the 52 years IT been alive chances are no more will fall off but if another does it is still okay to ride."


Sorry, as I know this is over a week old as I am way behind on my HF READING, BUT... I'm LITERALLY ROFLMFAO. THAT was the most hilarious thing I've read in a looong time. Thank you, thank you for your post! Adored it! :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

Ok so here is my problem, I need to sell my horse, (due to health issues) Anyhow. I am almost afraid to place an ad on Craigslist for fear of it ending up here! LOL


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Properly worded ads, with appropriate pictures, never end up here. 
Go for it.

Lizzie.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

aside from the fact that he needs a fricken sammich, great first horse? 2yr old unbroke? first horse? ugh.

2yr fl cracker horse


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^ lol @ his forelock in the first pic. Poor baby tho =( I want to hug him and insert a giant ham in his mouth.


----------



## Maple

What is around his front offside fetlock!?!


----------



## DimSum

I wondered that too :/


----------



## GypsyRose

and did you see where they have the lead ropes hooked on the halter? Qui fe


----------



## nuisance

it's either a windy day, or he loves Larry King! lol

He's probably on house arrest, and it's his monitor! 

Wonder if it's some type of ID.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This poor baby! Yes, I'll pay $1500 for your scraggly, wormy, skinny, fugly yearling (for the record, I paid $1600 for Aires as a gorgeous, well-fed 2yo with his gelding and 30 days of training included in the purchase price).

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/grd/3778041659.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

So many of these ads get deleted before I can see them. ):

DraftyAries, is there a way you can re-post it?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

TheAQHAGirl said:


> So many of these ads get deleted before I can see them. ):
> 
> DraftyAries, is there a way you can re-post it?


Well shoot. Brought the ad back up from the email my best friend sent me and it's been deleted. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Aside from making me want to snatch up these poor unwanted babies, this ad is hilarious... I love the note of explanation at the end! Wonder if lesser horsey-experienced people messaged them with concerns regarding the "dead" horse in the background. Lol!

Filly Horses

*Filly Horses - $50 (Peggs) *

      








2 filly horses, almost a year old. The bigger black one is pretty tame. $80 for her and $50 for the other or $100 for both. Email or call.

**Note: the horse laying down in the picture is not dead, he is resting


----------



## Lwhisperer

And I believe this breeding/quality care nightmare just successfully stole my good mood... Poor, poor thing. Not sure if it's conformational or just bad care (i.e. underweight and HORRIBLE hooves), but he looks awful. And all that junk in the pasture. Makes my head hurt.

Cheap Equine - Hinny (horse/donkey)

*Cheap Equine - Hinny (horse/donkey) - $15 (Peggs) *

      








A hinny is when a female donkey is bred to a male horse, it's the opposite of a mule. They are smaller, and their ears are smaller than a mule. This is a gelding, he is not tame. 

Only $15. Email or call/text


----------



## JaphyJaphy

Aww, poor guy!


----------



## aforred

^^^Makes me sad.


----------



## Lwhisperer

Side note: Didn't realize when I posted them, but those ads are from the same person. They are selling the "dead" paint colt for $50 too.


----------



## KatieQ

Awww! I want that hinny just because the ad makes me sad, and he does have a sweet face. Maybe someone should rescue him and get him a proper farrier and vet.


----------



## draftgrl

APHA registered Whispering Moon Glo yearling filly

Why would you let your ropes hang everywhere? WTH


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

the halter training i would assume. one way some people halter break is by allowing the horse to step on the rope while grazing and at liberty to get used to giving to the pressure to release themselves. I cant really see any other plausible reason.....


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Lwhisperer said:


> And I believe this breeding/quality care nightmare just successfully stole my good mood... Poor, poor thing. Not sure if it's conformational or just bad care (i.e. underweight and HORRIBLE hooves), but he looks awful. And all that junk in the pasture. Makes my head hurt.
> 
> Cheap Equine - Hinny (horse/donkey)
> 
> *Cheap Equine - Hinny (horse/donkey) - $15 (Peggs) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hinny is when a female donkey is bred to a male horse, it's the opposite of a mule. They are smaller, and their ears are smaller than a mule. This is a gelding, he is not tame.
> 
> Only $15. Email or call/text


Wow..only 15$?


----------



## LouieThePalomino

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> aside from the fact that he needs a fricken sammich, great first horse? 2yr old unbroke? first horse? ugh.
> 
> 2yr fl cracker horse


OMG he's so thin lol. He looks like Don Quixote's horse.


----------



## hisangelonly

What??
------------------------
horse for sale 
  








I am not suer how old she is i am thinking some where around 5 6 .. we found her on the side of the rode and dont know much abut her we have put a saddle on her other then that we just feed her214 6 thanks asking 400 make a offer jist need my mom out of her i have fees her


----------



## hisangelonly

you just use him as a quarter horse?? And what a safe place to tie a horse.
--------------------------
9 year bay roan - $1200 (fort worth) 
     








I am selling this's AQHA registered gelding I have to many an need to get rid of he knows pretty much everything he use to be a team roping horse now I just use him as a quarter horse he's is a great horse I have his papers as well great horse any questions txt


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Is this too good to be true? 
--------------------------------------------------------------
*HORSE AND TACK - $1500 (orlando)*

















Push button horse with all tack. 15.1h tb. Two saddles English and western size 17 seat both. Bridles and saddle pads and all grooming supplies.


----------



## hisangelonly

only 2 years old and already jumps 4 feet. wow.
-----------------------
Caspian X Pony - H/J Prospect - FREE JUMPS 4 FEET - $1500 (Liberty Hill) 
   








Cente is a 2yo gelding - 1/2 Caspian, 1/2 Quarter Horse. He currently stands at 12HH and is not yet broke to ride. He has the sweetest personality and is very smart and athletic. He jumps 4 foot easily in the round pen!! He leads, loads, ties, and has been saddled several times. Gelded, current coggins, and UTD on shots. Once he is broke to ride he will make a fantastic H/J kids pony!! 

SEE HIM FREE JUMPING HERE: http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=122e080d22855a0e3a1c9c8&skin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Tarpan

LouieThePalomino said:


> Is this too good to be true?
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> *HORSE AND TACK - $1500 (orlando)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Push button horse with all tack. 15.1h tb. Two saddles English and western size 17 seat both. Bridles and saddle pads and all grooming supplies.



Maybe someone died? Or lost interest. How cold.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Wanted: horse for lease
i want a horse for lease. free or $10 a week. no vet feed or farrier bills. been riding for 7 months, intermediate rider. want a horse 14hh-15.3hh
horse wanted for lease | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia West Tamar - Trevallyn


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Misty'sGirl said:


> Wanted: horse for lease
> i want a horse for lease. free or $10 a week. no vet feed or farrier bills. been riding for 7 months, intermediate rider. want a horse 14hh-15.3hh
> horse wanted for lease | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia West Tamar - Trevallyn


Wow. Just...wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

Tarpan said:


> Maybe someone died? Or lost interest. How cold.


In some areas, the horse market is really down. My horse was sold for way less than what he was worth. Then again, he was going though some rough treatment from other boarders and the cops refused to help me. For his safety, I needed him out of town quick. Here is his old ad (he was sold two days after this ad was up):
Easy to Handle Throughbred Gelding


----------



## hisangelonly

her breed is rare? What?
-----------------------
Arabian Paint Mare (with papers) - $1000 (Celina) Gorgeous horse, I think she use to be shown. She has papers, and is very high spirited and has a TON of potential.
She was abused by her last owner's farrier and really needs a good home. 
Her breed is fairly rare and is normally much more expensive. 
Any Mustang type places with competitions in any sport may consider the idea of buying her. 
She looks like a painting.
Will negotiate or trade.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Jalter said:


> In some areas, the horse market is really down. My horse was sold for way less than what he was worth. Then again, he was going though some rough treatment from other boarders and the cops refused to help me. For his safety, I needed him out of town quick. Here is his old ad (he was sold two days after this ad was up):
> Easy to Handle Throughbred Gelding


Aw poor baby. At least he's in a good home now


----------



## caljane

*5 year old Mare*
http://images.craigslist.org/3K23L63F25L95Ke5J1d4j541451f6cb0b176e.jpg








$500. Leads well, been saddled. *Hasn't died* even though we know nothing about horses. Text *** *** ****

_Sure proofs how hardy this mare is, doesn't it? ;-)_


----------



## IRaceBarrels

Misty'sGirl said:


> Wanted: horse for lease
> i want a horse for lease. free or $10 a week. no vet feed or farrier bills. been riding for 7 months, intermediate rider. want a horse 14hh-15.3hh
> horse wanted for lease | Horses & Ponies | Gumtree Australia West Tamar - Trevallyn


 Don't we all?


----------



## barrelbeginner

caljane said:


> *5 year old Mare*
> http://images.craigslist.org/3K23L63F25L95Ke5J1d4j541451f6cb0b176e.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $500. Leads well, been saddled. *Hasn't died* even though we know nothing about horses. Text *** *** ****
> 
> _Sure proofs how hardy this mare is, doesn't it? ;-)_


Is it just me or is her back legs wonky looking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

barrelbeginner said:


> Is it just me or is her back legs wonky looking?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It could be the way she's standing, but she looks base-narrow to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KatieQ

yeah but she is not dead yet, which is what they advertised!


----------



## LoveHaflingers

hisangelonly said:


> only 2 years old and already jumps 4 feet. wow.
> -----------------------
> Caspian X Pony - H/J Prospect - FREE JUMPS 4 FEET - $1500 (Liberty Hill)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cente is a 2yo gelding - 1/2 Caspian, 1/2 Quarter Horse. He currently stands at 12HH and is not yet broke to ride. He has the sweetest personality and is very smart and athletic. He jumps 4 foot easily in the round pen!! He leads, loads, ties, and has been saddled several times. Gelded, current coggins, and UTD on shots. Once he is broke to ride he will make a fantastic H/J kids pony!!
> 
> SEE HIM FREE JUMPING HERE: http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=122e080d22855a0e3a1c9c8&skin_id=601&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url



Poor baby! He would probably make an amazing jumping pony for some lucky kid, if they LEFT HIM ALONE for another 2 years or so! A 2 year old should not be jumping at all, nothing more than ground poles. Certainly not 4 feet!

He's really pretty though. And he just flies over that jump!


----------



## FrostedLilly

This one is just strange. 


*Wanted: Old car 1978-1982 and horses*

_Hello look for old car if you have and running quarter horses 3-4 years olds or cross ab/quarter_


----------



## LoveHaflingers

Very strange....


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Glynnis said:


> This one is just strange.
> 
> 
> *Wanted: Old car 1978-1982 and horses*
> 
> _Hello look for old car if you have and running quarter horses 3-4 years olds or cross ab/quarter_


Well, shoot. I've got half of what they want. They can have my (evil) 1983 Ford Thunderbird Heritage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## draftgrl

[email protected]?subject=2012 AQHA Red Roan Filly - $200 (Detroit Lakes)&body=

2012 AQHA Red Roan Filly

poor thing.....


----------



## GypsyRose

OMG! Besides her being in horrible condition, it says they just started working with her and her feet, which means she's a year old and has never had her feet trimmed?!?!?!?! No wonder her legs look so wonky!


----------



## franknbeans

$2000 for a horse with a BROKEN LEG? YIKES!:shock:


Tobiano Gelding


----------



## aforred

WOW. :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Tobiano Gelding


His only flaw is that the is very scared of the clippers. Oh yea! *that* and the broken leg??????


----------



## Chiilaa

55 days stall rest... but you can ride him at a walk...


----------



## DimSum

*the mind reels*


----------



## KatieQ

Wow! How would you like it if someone rode you with a broken leg? Nice.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^ lOl wow


----------



## FrostedLilly

Poor guy. Hope he finds a good home.


----------



## franknbeans

Surprise-he is also currently retired from jumping. **Head-desk** UGH.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Jalter said:


> In some areas, the horse market is really down. My horse was sold for way less than what he was worth. Then again, he was going though some rough treatment from other boarders and the cops refused to help me. For his safety, I needed him out of town quick. Here is his old ad (he was sold two days after this ad was up):
> Easy to Handle Throughbred Gelding


Wow Jalter! Your baby would've been perfect for me in every way from what your ad says...up until about two months ago I was looking heavily, hoping to find a great horse for me by about August...as a returning intermediate-beginner, and looking for a healthy, good minded mount to trail ride and do some arena work/small jumping with, and to love, bottom line!

Very oddly and certainly frustratingly, things (stressors/drama, etc...) in my life have gotten really oddly "wonky" since starting my new nursing job (after leaving a job I'd been at for FIVE YEARS(!) where I worked five 8 hour shifts a week), precisely for the singular reason of choosing to have a job that would provide me with ample horse-time before becoming a horse-mom. 

I now work 3 12°	shifts, giving me four full horse-devoted days/week, with two days of mine while I'm working when DH can be at the barn, in my absence, doing all-manner of horsey things necessary.

Too bad that A) I wasn't aware of your needs to find a loving and safe home for your boy and B) that my life went and got all nutty for a bit, putting my horse-shopping aspirations on hold temporarily, because he seems literally perfect for my desires and needs and he's just beautiful to boot!

I'm TRULY SO happy for you and him that he's happy in his new home. If anything should change in the future, perhaps consider me as an option! :0) (I totally know this isn't the thread for this, but too confused re: how to switch it to the proper one...hoping y'all can forgive this indiscretion?) 

Best!!! B2H <3


----------



## franknbeans

*finished reiner ready to show? NOT.*

Today must just be my lucky day. Another one.:shock:

This is supposed to be a finished reiner:shock: I don't think so. I do just want to go get the horse to get that awful woman off his back. There are several videos of her on other horses-makes my back hurt.
Horseville Horse For Sale - Outstanding AQHA Gelding - Ad 320461


----------



## trailhorserider

draftgrl said:


> [email protected]?subject=2012 AQHA Red Roan Filly - $200 (Detroit Lakes)&body=
> 
> 2012 AQHA Red Roan Filly
> 
> poor thing.....





PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> Poor lanky, skinny, poorly conformed baby =(
> 11 grand!? No thanks lol
> Andalusian horse


Sigh. Horses like these are proof that papers don't make the horse. Everyone bashes breeding grades, but what kind of examples of fine breeding are THESE registered horses? And it's not like I am that picky. I see beauty in almost every horse I come across. :-(


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I do think knowledgeable animal owners, know that registration papers are not a sign of quality. This in horses and dogs. The problem lies in owners who do in fact, think that registration papers are an indication that an animal is something special. 

I certainly do like a registered animal, because its pedigree tells me about its ancestry. As a breeder, I would want to know about the animals, close up in the pedigree. This tells me what genetic problems might be hidden and how I might want to breed a given horse. 

Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

franknbeans said:


> Today must just be my lucky day. Another one.:shock:
> 
> This is supposed to be a finished reiner:shock: I don't think so. I do just want to go get the horse to get that awful woman off his back. There are several videos of her on other horses-makes my back hurt.
> Horseville Horse For Sale - Outstanding AQHA Gelding - Ad 320461


I am by no means a lightweight. In fact, I'm similar in size to the woman in those videos. However, I know for a fact that I have a much lighter seat than she does. Why, when you can see videos of yourself riding, would you continue to hurt your horse(s) by riding like a 200+lbs sack of potatoes?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

franknbeans said:


> Today must just be my lucky day. Another one.:shock:
> 
> This is supposed to be a finished reiner:shock: I don't think so. I do just want to go get the horse to get that awful woman off his back. There are several videos of her on other horses-makes my back hurt.
> Horseville Horse For Sale - Outstanding AQHA Gelding - Ad 320461
> 
> Mossy Boonshine Spinning - YouTube
> 
> Mossy Boonshine Loping Circles - YouTube


omg the first video when she adjusted herself in the saddle the horses back literally bowed. Poor horse...


----------



## Tracer

That poor horse... I'm a heavier rider and have been worried that my riding might be affecting my horse badly, but compared to those videos, I ride brilliantly.


----------



## franknbeans

Not only her seat-she also yanks on the poor thing. It would take so much $$ to undo all the bad training.....UGH.


----------



## hisangelonly

I don't think that is a red dun. Unless this is a different variation of it??
------------------------------
2013 Red Dun Quarter Pony Filly - $750 (Streetman) 
   








Peaches is a really cute Red Dun Quarter Pony filly born on March 11, 2013. Her sire is a 13.1hh bay roan POA/Quarter Pony stud and her dam is a 13.2hh Golden Buckskin Quarter Pony mare. She will mature no taller than 13.2hh. Really good conformation, straight legs and a very pretty head. She will make a really nice Hunter Pony or Ranch Pony. Will be registered with AQPA. She will be weaned on June 11 but I will take a small deposit to hold her until then. Shown here at 2 weeks old.


----------



## hisangelonly

yep drops her head with one touch! lol. referring to the video.
----
Super nice mare, started and ready to go to work! - $1700 (Aubrey) 
     








This is a really nice little mare, she is about 14.2 hands and extremely athletic!! She has 60 days training with Performance Edge Equine and is doing great! She walks, trots, lopes, turns, and backs all with just a halter. She will make a nice prospect for any speed event, barrels, poles, endurance trails etc. She is very sweet, NO kick, NO bite. She has a ton of flex and bends very nice. She drops her head to the ground with 1 touch! If your looking for a versatile horse that has speed here she is. 1,700$ obo.No Scammers or Bull will be tolerated. Serious inquiries only. I can send video and more pics just text 9four0-6twosix-9four9seven. Thank you for looking!! Have a great day!!


----------



## smrobs

Good gosh, if that's what 60 days of _my_ training looked like, I'd hang up my bridle and call it quits :shock:.


----------



## Ponies

franknbeans said:


> Today must just be my lucky day. Another one.:shock:
> 
> This is supposed to be a finished reiner:shock: I don't think so. I do just want to go get the horse to get that awful woman off his back. There are several videos of her on other horses-makes my back hurt.
> Horseville Horse For Sale - Outstanding AQHA Gelding - Ad 320461
> 
> Mossy Boonshine Spinning - YouTube
> 
> Mossy Boonshine Loping Circles - YouTube



Her other videos just are a mess..


----------



## franknbeans

Ponies said:


> Her other videos just are a mess..


Oh-I know! She is ruining MANY horses, not just one. Tempted to go look at this one and ask her why she does some of the things she does......just to pull her chain.


----------



## Jalter

Horse Classified Ads - FHANA - Friesian Horse Association of North America

This one isn't really dumb, but I thought one of the breed standards of the Friesian was that only a small white star was allowed, any other white marking (like on the legs, or a larger marking on the face) could not be registered with FHANA. Correct me if I am wrong. This ad, posted on FHANA's website, clearly states there is a bit of white on the leg.

Beautiful horse either way, I just found it odd that of all places this horse was posted on FHANA.


----------



## Jalter

Back2Horseback said:


> Wow Jalter! Your baby would've been perfect for me in every way from what your ad says...up until about two months ago I was looking heavily, hoping to find a great horse for me by about August...as a returning intermediate-beginner, and looking for a healthy, good minded mount to trail ride and do some arena work/small jumping with, and to love, bottom line!
> 
> Very oddly and certainly frustratingly, things (stressors/drama, etc...) in my life have gotten really oddly "wonky" since starting my new nursing job (after leaving a job I'd been at for FIVE YEARS(!) where I worked five 8 hour shifts a week), precisely for the singular reason of choosing to have a job that would provide me with ample horse-time before becoming a horse-mom.
> 
> I now work 3 12°	shifts, giving me four full horse-devoted days/week, with two days of mine while I'm working when DH can be at the barn, in my absence, doing all-manner of horsey things necessary.
> 
> Too bad that A) I wasn't aware of your needs to find a loving and safe home for your boy and B) that my life went and got all nutty for a bit, putting my horse-shopping aspirations on hold temporarily, because he seems literally perfect for my desires and needs and he's just beautiful to boot!
> 
> I'm TRULY SO happy for you and him that he's happy in his new home. If anything should change in the future, perhaps consider me as an option! :0) (I totally know this isn't the thread for this, but too confused re: how to switch it to the proper one...hoping y'all can forgive this indiscretion?)
> 
> Best!!! B2H <3


He did find a great home. If anything comes up (his owner gives me regular updates), and he is up for sale I'll give you the information


----------



## Jalter

Friesian

Very descriptive. Registered? Bloodlines? Not even an age >.<


----------



## aforred

Jalter said:


> Friesian
> 
> Very descriptive. Registered? Bloodlines? Not even an age >.<


What are they doing to that poor thing's face?


----------



## Jalter

I think I am seriously gonna start emailing these owners haha.


----------



## trailhorserider

smrobs said:


> Good gosh, if that's what 60 days of _my_ training looked like, I'd hang up my bridle and call it quits :shock:.


What do your horses look like at 60 days?

I got my colt back after 3 months (paid for 60 days so some of that was down-time) and I don't even know if he canters. Honestly. The trainer I used said he got him to canter one direction in the round pen but not the other, so he started riding him out on the trails. (Which is what I want, a trail horse). My guy is a bit spooky and hesitant but basically honest. I think he is going to be okay. But I paid for 60 days and I don't even know if I have a horse that canters under saddle. :-( 

My colt also has bridling issues that started before training but the trainer didn't work on it. And my colt didn't know how to back out of a trailer before he left (we always turned him around) and the trainer didn't work on THAT either. So I think I got a lazy trainer. :evil:

The main problem I saw with the video (as a layman) is that the horse was very hollow. Like maybe saddle fit was an issue or ???

Gosh Smrobs, I wish you were closer. I would have sent my gelding to you. He's a good boy, just very green. It's been a long hard struggle for us.


----------



## smrobs

I hear you, and I would have gladly taken him, he seems like a real sweetie.

Barring any unfortunate issues that I have to battle like bucking or a horribly resistant temperament, I'll generally be out loping circles on them in 60 rides with them picking up the correct leads, they will definitely be neck reining, good stops, leg yeilds, etc.

This mare had about 45 rides under me at the time of this video. She came to me with 30 days of previous training (insert eyeroll here) and I had a bolting backward issue to deal with before I could safely do much more with her.


----------



## franknbeans

You could have saved me a lot of $$. Next time-I will spend the $$ to ship them to you for 60 days...or more.

Trailhorserider-Did the trainer not maybe recommend leaving the horse to at least somewhat finish it? I usually send mine for X months, but since I am there regularly and see the progress, there are many opportunities to change the time period based on the needs.


----------



## DimSum

franknbeans said:


> Oh-I know! She is ruining MANY horses, not just one. Tempted to go look at this one and ask her why she does some of the things she does......just to pull her chain.


:shock: just saw the video...I'd go get that kind soul of a horse on a heartbeat.


----------



## franknbeans

Wish I could have another, but I like my life too much. lol. DH would probably disown me. But go and look-I may. But, it would be hard not to Bi$%^ slap this woman senseless.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I hope it's a typo cause sheesh 9000 for a 4 yr old Ottb oh but he's been in a parade -_-.4 year old TB gelding


----------



## Cat

smrobs said:


> I hear you, and I would have gladly taken him, he seems like a real sweetie.
> 
> Barring any unfortunate issues that I have to battle like bucking or a horribly resistant temperament, I'll generally be out loping circles on them in 60 rides with them picking up the correct leads, they will definitely be neck reining, good stops, leg yeilds, etc.
> 
> This mare had about 45 rides under me at the time of this video. She came to me with 30 days of previous training (insert eyeroll here) and I had a bolting backward issue to deal with before I could safely do much more with her.
> Foxy Part 1 - YouTube


Maybe I should ship Rascal to you. :wink:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Here's another. Along with all he spelling mistakes never heard of that breed lol. OH and a 3 yr old untrained no name for 5000 heck ya!! Not to mention that poor palomino is a train wreck.
Thouralbed and more


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Here's another. Along with all he spelling mistakes never heard of that breed lol. OH and a 3 yr old untrained no name for 5000 heck ya!! Not to mention that poor palomino is a train wreck.
> Thouralbed and more


Just ran into this one on my local CL LOL sad


----------



## Kati

Umm... I get that he's just coming two, but holy butt high. I mean usually I see horses that you guys say are butt high, and I think that horse looks level, but this colt... Oh goodness. Are these QHs now?
2011 Grey Dun AQHA Gelding


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Kati said:


> Umm... I get that he's just coming two, but holy butt high. I mean usually I see horses that you guys say are butt high, and I think that horse looks level, but this colt... Oh goodness. Are these QHs now?
> 2011 Grey Dun AQHA Gelding



HOLY CRAP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepie32

5 yr old mini stud horse. $50. He is not halter broke or rideable. He has always just been a pasture pet. He is gently when he is not around other studs. Would make a good herd stud. Not registered but is from registered stock. I just have way to many studs. You will need to pick up. Call or text xxx xxx xxxx

It won't let me submit pictures from my phone, but this mini looks like nothing more than an unregistered "pasture pet" like they say 😒
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer67

best of craigslist: MAGICAL HORSE

Haha, this one made me laugh.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

I am speechless this poor girl has the worst parrot mouth that I have ever seen. She is adorable but gosh
PALOMINO FILLY


----------



## LouieThePalomino

BarrelracingArabian said:


> I am speechless this poor girl has the worst parrot mouth that I have ever seen. She is adorable but gosh
> PALOMINO FILLY


I dont think shes parrot mouthed, in the last pic her bottom lip is pink so you can barely see it because of the background
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto

.. not gonna blast the postee because there is pics of em with the horse.. but.. 


$2200.00 will buy everything you need to ride.I have a big* TWH for sale.* He is a bay,he all new drill tech shoes on,current coggins. This horse has been trail ridden by pretty much anyone that can sit on a horse. *He has 4 gaits,walk,trot, gait and canter.* He is a very nice horse both on the ground and under saddle.He is 16 hands , maybe alittle over so he is a big boy. The trailor is an extra wide,extra tall. It has good flooring and it completely encloses. *It has 2 head doors, *2 escape doors and a 2 door tack compartment. It has almost new 16 inch tires on it. The saddle is a Tucker Saddle that is in excellent condition, it has been kept indoors and oiled 2 times a year. I will even throw in a 3 step block.price will NOT be reduced.Please call

_What the frick is a 'head door'? Windows perhaps? Lol. _


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Ahahahahaha

best of craigslist: Horse in a hotel


----------



## draftgrl

Kati said:


> Umm... I get that he's just coming two, but holy butt high. I mean usually I see horses that you guys say are butt high, and I think that horse looks level, but this colt... Oh goodness. Are these QHs now?
> 2011 Grey Dun AQHA Gelding


 
I've seen this guy listed too, man alive hope his front end grows!


----------



## Lwhisperer

Lwhisperer said:


> And I believe this breeding/quality care nightmare just successfully stole my good mood... Poor, poor thing. Not sure if it's conformational or just bad care (i.e. underweight and HORRIBLE hooves), but he looks awful. And all that junk in the pasture. Makes my head hurt.
> 
> Cheap Equine - Hinny (horse/donkey)
> 
> *Cheap Equine - Hinny (horse/donkey) - $15 (Peggs) *
> 
> 
> 
> A hinny is when a female donkey is bred to a male horse, it's the opposite of a mule. They are smaller, and their ears are smaller than a mule. This is a gelding, he is not tame.
> 
> Only $15. Email or call/text



The poor hinny has a new ad... And his price has been LOWERED... Can't get much lower. Poor baby. I wish I didn't have so much on my plate. He'd be fattening up on my pasture right now. *sigh*

Goats, Sheep, Donkey, Llama, etc. - Livestock for sale!

*Goats, Sheep, Donkey, Llama, etc. - Livestock for sale! - $10 (Peggs, OK) *

                        








I have some farm animals for sale - just thinning down. Email or call for additional information or pictures - 

2 nubian cross does with horns. Good young does. $115 each or $200 for both.
4 nubian does, 3-5 years old. One has a buckling that goes with her. $450 OBO for the 5.

1 katahdin ewe sheep, a little thin. $40.

1 big paint jenny donkey. She is older. She was with a jack for a few months, so she is likely bred (no guarantee). She is with our goats now, we just don't need 2 donkeys. $100.

1 gelding hinny for sale (like a mule). $10

1 registered intact male llama. He is a very cool llama. He is very gentle. He is good with our goats, unlike some other intact males we've had. We have his application for registration, we just haven't sent it in. He's around 2 years old. $150 for him.


----------



## ilovepie32

Lwhisperer said:


> The poor hinny has a new ad... And his price has been LOWERED... Can't get much lower. Poor baby. I wish I didn't have so much on my plate. He'd be fattening up on my pasture right now. *sigh*
> 
> Goats, Sheep, Donkey, Llama, etc. - Livestock for sale!
> 
> *Goats, Sheep, Donkey, Llama, etc. - Livestock for sale! - $10 (Peggs, OK) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some farm animals for sale - just thinning down. Email or call for additional information or pictures -
> 
> 2 nubian cross does with horns. Good young does. $115 each or $200 for both.
> 4 nubian does, 3-5 years old. One has a buckling that goes with her. $450 OBO for the 5.
> 
> 1 katahdin ewe sheep, a little thin. $40.
> 
> 1 big paint jenny donkey. She is older. She was with a jack for a few months, so she is likely bred (no guarantee). She is with our goats now, we just don't need 2 donkeys. $100.
> 
> 1 gelding hinny for sale (like a mule). $10
> 
> 1 registered intact male llama. He is a very cool llama. He is very gentle. He is good with our goats, unlike some other intact males we've had. We have his application for registration, we just haven't sent it in. He's around 2 years old. $150 for him.


He sure is "thinning them down" :/ Too bad I can only afford the one horse I've got 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Lwhisperer said:


> The poor hinny has a new ad... And his price has been LOWERED... Can't get much lower. Poor baby. I wish I didn't have so much on my plate. He'd be fattening up on my pasture right now. *sigh*
> 
> Goats, Sheep, Donkey, Llama, etc. - Livestock for sale!
> 
> *Goats, Sheep, Donkey, Llama, etc. - Livestock for sale! - $10 (Peggs, OK) *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some farm animals for sale - just thinning down. Email or call for additional information or pictures -
> 
> 2 nubian cross does with horns. Good young does. $115 each or $200 for both.
> 4 nubian does, 3-5 years old. One has a buckling that goes with her. $450 OBO for the 5.
> 
> 1 katahdin ewe sheep, a little thin. $40.
> 
> 1 big paint jenny donkey. She is older. She was with a jack for a few months, so she is likely bred (no guarantee). She is with our goats now, we just don't need 2 donkeys. $100.
> 
> 1 gelding hinny for sale (like a mule). $10
> 
> 1 registered intact male llama. He is a very cool llama. He is very gentle. He is good with our goats, unlike some other intact males we've had. We have his application for registration, we just haven't sent it in. He's around 2 years old. $150 for him.



Soo sad. ):
Poor baby...With his body condition, price, and clubbed hind hooves...I wish he was in my area, I'd buy him.


----------



## LoveHaflingers

Jeesh, if that hinny was nearby, I would go there, hand the guy a 10 dolllar bill, and WALK that poor guy home if I had too. God knows we have enough grass!


----------



## SlideStop

Quarter Horse Gelding

You'd think he's a yearling, going through that funky stage... But he's FIVE! Holy guacamole!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GypsyRose

I think your right, but the first picture may have been taken when he was a yearling just to show off his color, cause in the second picture he sure doesn't look like that!


----------



## Light

ReplyReply to: [email protected] [?]

flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best of
Posted: 2013-05-08, 5:18PM PDT
*HORSE 2 YRS OLD ARABIAN - $800 (SPRING VALLEY)*










THIS IS A BEAUTY OF A HORSE, HE IS ALREADY BROKE RIDES GREAT. HIS GATE IS GREAT HE IS JUST A FAST LEARNER
HE TRIES TO DANCE HE IS GOOD GOING SIDE WAYS MUST SEE TO APPRECIATE. I AM FIRM ON THE PRICE. GREAT ADDITION TO
SOMEONES FAMILY. VERY LOVEABLE LOVES PEOPLE AND ATTENTION!!! WONT LAST AT THIS PRICE! HIS COLORING IS REALLY NICE.



*There are so many things wrong with both this picture and the written ad. *
*At least the horse "goes sideways good", and "dances". Poor baby. This is sad. *


----------



## GypsyRose

I hope this link works, but its very interesting! Its how they photoshop horses forsale! (and I checked it does work)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151596398696355


----------



## ilovepie32

GypsyRose said:


> I hope this link works, but its very interesting! Its how they photoshop horses forsale! (and I checked it does work)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151596398696355


What the heck.. That is very scary 😳
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

that is why you always look for the warped places in the background! Unless they cut the horse out and put him on a different background like they do in those calendars. Pictures just are not honest anymore.


----------



## hisangelonly

I know he has a record behind him which is very good. but here is an example of a butt high stallion too
---------------------------------
PHBA Stallion at stud - $500 (Elgin, OK) 
    








For the first time in 4 years Cowboy Judgment is standing to the public. 

He is a World Show finalist in Heeling, Heading, Halter and Barrel Racing. 

For more info go to our web site Magness Quarter Horses


----------



## hisangelonly

and....this one has no record
-----------------------------
Perlino AQHA Breeding Stallion---Price Reduced--- - $1500 (Comanche) 
    








Have a 2006 AQHA Breeding Stallion for sale. I am going out of business. Have used him in a pasture breeding setting, also have hand bred him and corral bred him. He is easy to catch, easy to handle. (he is a stallion). Not real tall (maybe 14-2) But has the old "Bulldog" conformation. He is line bred Bert and Oklahoma Star. Pedigree can be seen here: (http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/starnbertgoldcowboy) He produced good looking, good minded foals and they are ALWAYS Buckskins. As you know it is very difficult to find a stallion that is sane and manageable, as this one is.He will stay out of your fences. He is a perlino and will put color on your foals no matter what color your mares are. I need out of the business to pursue other intrests. $1500 . Would trade for "non livestock" items of equal value or would trade up or down with cash difference.


----------



## hisangelonly

can not wait to call...
---------------------
Standing American Saddlebred Stallion - $500 (Royse City, TX)


  








Have you mare bred to Yorktown Primer Genious! This beautify American Saddlebred Stallion produces high stepping, will structured babies. Call for arrangements to get your mare bred today.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^^ ouch, those pasterns O.O


----------



## smrobs

Actually, that palomino isn't as downhill as he appears in that pic. They've got him standing on a hill that makes him stand funky. Plus, he was only 3 in that picture. I looked him up because I actually like the look of him and he's a really nice performance horse.


----------



## ilovepie32

I actually like the palomino too 😝 But the Saddlebred cracks me up. The LEAST they could have done is given him a bath! I'd almost give them their $500 they're so desperate for just to see him gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco

ilovepie32 said:


> I actually like the palomino too 😝 But the Saddlebred cracks me up. The LEAST they could have done is given him a bath! I'd almost give them their $500 they're so desperate for just to see him gelded.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You wouldn't get the saddlebred for $500, that is what they are asking for the stud fee :wink:


----------



## BarrelRacer67

I love that palomino..he's not that bad.
Magness Quarter Horses


----------



## Calisphere

Regarding the hinny, I wish I could afford him. Well, I could afford him, just not the care or food. I also would have to convince him to get into my Suburban for the ride back to Colorado. Poor guy! Maybe someone here can get him? He looks like he deserves it!


----------



## hisangelonly

smrobs said:


> Actually, that palomino isn't as downhill as he appears in that pic. They've got him standing on a hill that makes him stand funky. Plus, he was only 3 in that picture. I looked him up because I actually like the look of him and he's a really nice performance horse.


Oh okay I didn't know he was 3. Lol. Well good to know he's a nice stallion with actual achievements!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## doubleopi

Not so dumb, but it's a photobomb! (From the BLM internet adoptions)

https://www.blm.gov/adoptahorse/images/imageprint.php?f=9780c.jpg&h=5747&w=off


----------



## ilovepie32

SunnyDraco said:


> You wouldn't get the saddlebred for $500, that is what they are asking for the stud fee :wink:


Yeah, I know. I'd give them their "stud fee" to get him gelded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Because if they're trying to stud him out, they're obviously desperate for money.


----------



## hisangelonly

well at least they took these awesome pictures
------------------------------
palomino (Greenville Tx) 







  








she is rideable she is very sweet i loved her wen i got her but we dont got the money to feed her she needs a care and loveing home.
I had to get her it to shap she was skiney wen i got her and she is 24 years old and she is a registered palomino quarter horse.
her name is cowboys lace of gold but i call her lacie. we can not bring her we have no traler and my phone number is


----------



## FeatheredFeet

hisangelonly said:


> can not wait to call...
> ---------------------
> Standing American Saddlebred Stallion - $500 (Royse City, TX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you mare bred to Yorktown Primer Genious! This beautify American Saddlebred Stallion produces high stepping, will structured babies. Call for arrangements to get your mare bred today.


I believe, this stallion probably was quite well bred, and that there are spelling mistakes in his name. He is obviously in horrible condtion and might be aged now. While Saddlebreds are born 'high-stepping', this poor boy has obviously had heavy chains or something added, to make him appear moreso. Something has happened to those front pasterns, certainly. I presume they shaved his head and throatlatch, for the picture. 

Such a shame, that he ended up in such condition. 

Lizzie


----------



## Endiku

Holy crest!

American Quarter Horse
American Quarter Horse - $1500 (Brazoria)









Gorgeous Horse for sale!

Redman is 7 years old, almost 17 hands tall, very well trained. He is a gentle horse with a gentle ride, broke in every way. Saddles easy, rides and obeys every command easy, baths & grooms good and loves being inside trailers so he loads easy. 

Serious buyers only! No trades, price is firm!

Camel anyone? You dont see THOSE for sale every day! 

Dromedary Camel Calves - $3450 (South Texas -delivery available)









We currently have 3 dromedary calves for sale. 

First photo is a male for $3850; Second photo is a female for $4950; and Third photo is a male for $3450. They are all sired by our beautiful paint bull on the 4th photo. Adult Dromedary and Bactrian Camels also for Sale










looks black to me...
Blue roan stud services - $850 (Harwood tx)









Big and stout stud that produces colts with color his colts are big and very classy my price includes breeding and feeding your mare and a preg check call Raul at 512 576 8280


----------



## DimSum

Not a horse ad but...

*purebreed chiwawa (fenton) *










1o wk old female..potyee trained even! Very nice pup. Black and white Last of litter come and get her.. call xxx-xxx-xxxx


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Omg I want a camel!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> well at least they took these awesome pictures
> ------------------------------
> palomino (Greenville Tx)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is rideable she is very sweet i loved her wen i got her but we dont got the money to feed her she needs a care and loveing home.
> I had to get her it to shap she was skiney wen i got her and she is 24 years old and she is a registered palomino quarter horse.
> her name is cowboys lace of gold but i call her lacie. we can not bring her we have no traler and my phone number is


This made my eyes bleed. O.O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

LouieThePalomino said:


> Omg I want a camel!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Believe me - you probably don't. You have no idea how incredibly destructive they can be. Almost no fencing holds them in if they feel inclined to wander and they always feel inclined. They chew on anything handy. They do take lots of training to be nice. 

I remember a lady on the news a while back, who had a pet camel. He got out one day and did $4,000 worth of damage to her car, which he found with the windows down. 

A friend of ours had one for years. He was incredibly well trained and was in many movies and Christmas pageants. Sadly, she lost him a couple of years ago. 

I used to ride a Bactrian (two humped) camel, when I was young. He was a gorgeous dark chocolate colour, with very long hair as I remember. Handsome fellow but not a friendly sort.

Lizzie


----------



## GypsyRose

American Quarter Horse

short heavy cresty neck aside, doesn't that horse look kinda dull? Like he just doesn't give a rat's behind about what's going on around him. The only picture at all that he has a little life is the last one. Its kinda sad to see a horse that looks like that.


----------



## alexischristina

I don't see anything 'sad' with those pictures...? Looks like he was mid nap when they were taken, that's how Jackson looks unless I call his name or he wants some attention, content to stand around half asleep all day long :lol:
His neck is thick, but he's handsome! A bit on the pudgy side... but hey.


----------



## sxybeemr

Horse Tails for sale!!!!! - City of Toronto Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.

I was casually looking at horses for sale on kijiji and found this?!?! Dried & de-boned horse tails...?!?!

****************************************
We offer two types of horse tails:

1) Dried horse tails. These are de-boned, scraped, washed, and dried. The first 6" or so at the base of the tail where it attached to the body is quite hard and stiff. 
2) Tanned horse tails. These are scraped, de-boned, washed, and tanned. On the tanned horse tails, this part is a little softer and more flexible than on the dried horse tails. This part of the tail is about 3-4" wide.

The tails are 30" to 40" long. They come in different colors, predominantly black with a little brown. There are a few blonde ones, as well as some salt & pepper colored. The multi-colored tails are usually a combination of brown, red, and blond. 

Native Americans use them as hair on their False Face Masks. They are also used on carousel horses and Halloween costumes.

Genus and species: Equus caballus. Ranch.

Horses are not an endangered species. No horses are killed just for the tails.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveHaflingers

I spent just 10 minutes doing a quick search for my mom, and came up with two:

Grace is 14.2-14.3hh and _*will be turning 2 on may 24th*_ she has *been ridden both English and western* as well as *jumped small cross rails* she rides well with a group or alone I have not had the chance to trail ride her yet but she has been ridden out I the fields and along the road she needs some work at the canter if you are looking to do ring work but she usually picks it up fine in the field. Grace should top out between 15-15.2hh she has a very nice build and very loud coloring she is brown black and white* tobiana* she is a love bug and needs a good home asking $2500 

A _coming two year old _already ridden English/Western and JUMPED!? Why won't you let your babies grow, people! That's like asking a 6 year old to go into 5th grade! Ugh.

Then, there are the spelling mistakes, and the fact that there is exactly one period in the whole ad. 

And what is tobiana? Perhaps the feminine version of tobiano?

And, IMO, she is not worth $2,500. There is nothing special about her, and she (should be) just started. Barely. Or not at all, at her age. Not to mention, if they keep jumping her, she will be lame by 10. 


Lulu is the sweetest mare I have ever known. She is not mareish and loves attention. She was shown last year in showmanship, hus, and equitaton. Has points in showmanship and equitation, with a little more finishing she could take her rider to the top in both events. Due to her personaltiy she would also make a good 4h horse or intermediate rider lesson horse, or *breed her for babies that will be as sweet as her*. Was on *a 4 hour trail ride last fall* and did well, also *rode her over the winter in the snow so would make excellent trail mount as well*. Currently is barefoot but will have front shoes on soon. UTD on all shots and coggins as of this year. Selling due to college bills. Video on YouTube, search Dark Chocolate Diva 3/26/13. 

Because, you know, a good temperament is the ONLY thing that matters when breeding... 

It sounds as though you just saddled her up and took her on a 4 hour trail ride when she had not been ridden regularly. Poor horse, if that's the case.

Oh, she would make a great trail mount, because, you know, snow is just the worst footing out there. If a horse can be ridden once in snow, she must be so shpeshial! (_and she's sweet too! Let's breed her! We can get non-vicious, snow-walking babies and be rich!_)

Unfortunately, the video appears to have been deleted or something.

She is up for $3,000.

I shall keep an eye open...


----------



## LoveHaflingers

sxybeemr said:


> Horse Tails for sale!!!!! - City of Toronto Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.
> 
> I was casually looking at horses for sale on kijiji and found this?!?! Dried & de-boned horse tails...?!?!
> 
> ****************************************
> We offer two types of horse tails:
> 
> 1) Dried horse tails. These are de-boned, scraped, washed, and dried. The first 6" or so at the base of the tail where it attached to the body is quite hard and stiff.
> 2) Tanned horse tails. These are scraped, de-boned, washed, and tanned. On the tanned horse tails, this part is a little softer and more flexible than on the dried horse tails. This part of the tail is about 3-4" wide.
> 
> The tails are 30" to 40" long. They come in different colors, predominantly black with a little brown. There are a few blonde ones, as well as some salt & pepper colored. The multi-colored tails are usually a combination of brown, red, and blond.
> 
> Native Americans use them as hair on their False Face Masks. They are also used on carousel horses and Halloween costumes.
> 
> Genus and species: Equus caballus. Ranch.
> 
> Horses are not an endangered species. No horses are killed just for the tails.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's just... disturbing.:shock:


----------



## FeatheredFeet

sxybeemr said:


> Horse Tails for sale!!!!! - City of Toronto Hobbies & Crafts for Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.
> 
> I was casually looking at horses for sale on kijiji and found this?!?! Dried & de-boned horse tails...?!?!
> 
> ****************************************
> We offer two types of horse tails:
> 
> 1) Dried horse tails. These are de-boned, scraped, washed, and dried. The first 6" or so at the base of the tail where it attached to the body is quite hard and stiff.
> 2) Tanned horse tails. These are scraped, de-boned, washed, and tanned. On the tanned horse tails, this part is a little softer and more flexible than on the dried horse tails. This part of the tail is about 3-4" wide.
> 
> The tails are 30" to 40" long. They come in different colors, predominantly black with a little brown. There are a few blonde ones, as well as some salt & pepper colored. The multi-colored tails are usually a combination of brown, red, and blond.
> 
> Native Americans use them as hair on their False Face Masks. They are also used on carousel horses and Halloween costumes.
> 
> Genus and species: Equus caballus. Ranch.
> 
> Horses are not an endangered species. No horses are killed just for the tails.
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hmm. VERY interesting. I'm sending this off to my friend in Canada. Last year she came out, to find someone had removed the tail of her Gypsy Horse gelding. Gypsies have lovely long and thick tails and whomever took it, knew what they wanted, since they left the tails of the other horses.

Lizzie


----------



## LoveHaflingers

@Feathered Feet- Did that person just cut the hair off, or did he actually take the skin too?


----------



## barrelbeginner

Was the horse okay!!!????
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I've sent the ad off to my friend. I don't remember now, exactly how the tail was stolen. Will wait to hear from her.

Lizzie


----------



## sxybeemr

Featheredfeet, I hope your friend finds the person who did that to her horse! I saw stories about cut tails on here but it never happened to us or anyone I know in Ontario.

When I randomly found that posting on kijiji, my jaw just dropped. I had to share!! I can't help but wonder where the tails come from. Because they say it is "de-boned", could it come from the slaughterhouse? Maybe someone they know works there..? I can't see anyone cutting a tail with the bone on a horse that's alive... What's leading me to think that is that last comment: "Horses are not an endangered species. No horses are killed just for the tails."

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet

"Horses are not an endangered species. No horses are killed just for the tails."

Even still, what this person says, it is rather a ghastly concept, isn't it. I have heard of many a horse's tail being cut off, here in the US. It is horrible, since the horse then has no means of cooling and getting rid of flies in the summer, and awful for those who show their horses. Obviously, if it is only hair which is cut, it will grow again, but not for a long time, to full length. 

Can't be quite sure what I'd do, if I caught a person doing such things to a horse of mine but to be sure, he/she wouldn't be doing it again!

Lizzie


----------



## Sharpie

I am an odd man out. I assumed that the tails were coming from a slaughterhouse, and given that, thought, "Well, at least more of the horse is actually getting used for something." The idea that someone would do that to a horse illegally and other than when they're already dead horrifies me.


----------



## GamingGrrl

Mini Horse Mare

Only needs her hooves done twice a year?? Poor girl :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat

> Featheredfeet, I hope your friend finds the person who did that to her horse! I saw stories about cut tails on here but it never happened to us or anyone I know in Ontario.
> 
> When I randomly found that posting on kijiji, my jaw just dropped. I had to share!! I can't help but wonder where the tails come from. Because they say it is "de-boned", could it come from the slaughterhouse? Maybe someone they know works there..? I can't see anyone cutting a tail with the bone on a horse that's alive... What's leading me to think that is that last comment: "Horses are not an endangered species. No horses are killed just for the tails."
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most likely comes from the rendering plant - they are more common than slaughter houses.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

About the dried tail thing, I actually deal in taxidermy and have many taxidermey animal tails ranging from coyotes to foxes and yes, horses. Most of the dried horse tails come from rendering plants or slaughterhouses and tanned ones come from leather companies or private people who use the leather from horses for crafting. Most of the tanned hides do come from slaughterhouses or from Mexico or Canada and sometimes from America if someone had a horse put down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

This one isn't too terrible, but the way it is worded in the one spot made made me laugh. I do find it a little strange to trade a horse for a saddle, but maybe that's just me.The yearling is pretty cute though. 

*For trade of a quality saddle no reasonable price refused*

This gorgeous bay roan/grey yearling quarter horse/arabian filly is from quality breeding, show horses. Her sire was a champion Arabian stallion named Trifon. He is still a used for breeding and is *in a reading program with students*. The Dam is a big stout, well bred 4H show mare who is now used for a bomb proof riding mare. She was a quality brood mare as well.
Leiya the filly has been handled extensively since birth, excellent with the farrier, going to be a big strong willing mare. As stunning as they come. Beautiful mover. She can be registered part arab.
I have too many horses, and unfortunately need the space so I need to move her








I actually looked this stud up, and sure enough, he is part of the Arabian Horse Literacy Program where children read to horses. The way it is worded though, I pictured this.


----------



## Calisphere

About the tails:

I recently read that there are fake horse tails/extensions you have have for your horse. I wondered what they were made of. I know wigs for humans are better if they are made from human hair, so why not horse extensions from real horses? Of course, I would say that the hair would have to be collected the same as human hair is. I do agree with Louie though. Perhaps they come from mostly taxidermy-related outlets.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

I heard from my friend in Canada. Her Gypsy Horse's tail was cut off just below the bone, so someone obviously wanted or had a market for that huge tail. They never caught the culprit.

Lizzie


----------



## hisangelonly

What?! This ad hurts to read lol
------------------
12yr old bay Gilding Broke to ride sell/trade - $600 (Wolf City,tx) 
   








I am sell/trading 600 obo my 12yr old bay gilding he is a really good horse he is rode ever day my wife ride him and she is not a woman that like to ride horses.u can cach him any were he will walk rite up to u in the field he is a ropeing horse just roped off him last weekend he did fine and he no's the barrels to just have not did it a lot it as bean 3mon Sean he barrels raced I am wanna a reg horse in a trade but any tipe of horse will do I wood like them to b broke to ride just let me no what u have the words thank I can say is no lol just let me no what I have to trade NO SAM'S pleas u can email or txt or call me with any ? I do have Cogans on him up to date on that and is worming


----------



## hisangelonly

why?
----------------
buckskin stud fee - $450 (burleson) 
   








beautiful Buckskin stallion ready to throw you a palamino or buckskin. registered as ROYAL TOPE. cutting horse on top and running horse on bottom. excelent foundation horse. throws palamino or buckskin. VERY well tempered.


----------



## hisangelonly

I don't know about everyone else, but to me his pasterns just aren't right
-------------------------------
4 YEAR OLD REG. AQHA GREY GELDING FOR SALE 
    








DASHING COMMANDER
This is a nice leggy 4 year old grey colt with lots of potential. He has had approx. 70 days riding last fall and this spring and is doing real nice. He stands right at 15.2 hands and weights approx. 1050. Has a nice gentle kind disposition and would really go to the English pleasure, hunter jumper discipline very nicely. He is easy to be around get on and shoe, saddles nicely and does water and bridges without any issues been around cattle and has had stuff drug off of him.
His sire was MITO CIERRA, a 2011 Michigan AQHA hall of fame inductee, and 2011 lifetime achievement earner with the Buckskin Horse Association of Michigan.
His Dam is a money earning race Register of Merit earning DASH FOR CASH granddaughter with a 96 speed index. This mare had thrown many nice colts.
Asking $4500.00 or reasonable offer. Understand it cost 2k just to breed to Mito Cierra


----------



## hisangelonly

how can you have a picture of him at 5 months old if hes only 4 1/2 months old??
-----------------------
Fantastic Draft Colt - $2500 (Burleson) 
       








Here is someone's chance to own a bit of American history! LLF Double Down, picteured here at 5 weeks, 3 months and 5 months old, is being offered for sale. He's currently 4 1/2 months old. Serious inquiries only. He is priced to sell at only $2500. He's expected to mature to 16+ hh. His dam is 17.2 and his sire 16. Doubler is going to make an awesome riding horse; we also expect he'll turn some heads in the show ring. He's a very outgoing and intelligent colt, with a bit of a comedic side. He's very laid back, stands good for the farrier, loves to be with people and is always curious about what's going on around him. Doubler is being registered with the: Sugarbush Draft Horse Registry.


----------



## hisangelonly

I don't think a stud is going to make a good pasture friend for his mare
--------------------------------------------
Wanted: old cheap horse - $200 (Cleburne tx) I am looking for a horse I can put with my mare so she can have a friend. It can be old, middle age, lame, skinny. It doesn't matter what shape it is in. I don't judge but I do feed my horse very well. It will be fed twice a day, have hay all the time and have clean water. I don't want to pay a lot bc I just want it for a pasture friend for my mare.* It can be a mare, gelding or stud.*


----------



## hisangelonly

can someone please tell me why this stallion is worth $27,500?
----------------
Elans Stud - $27500 (Valley View) 
   








Super Nice Stud ready to start he is your next futurity champion in the making. He is as nice as he is pretty. Bred to work and breed.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

LOL apparently they couldn't tell us either.


----------



## jumanji321

FeatheredFeet said:


> Hmm. VERY interesting. I'm sending this off to my friend in Canada. Last year she came out, to find someone had removed the tail of her Gypsy Horse gelding. Gypsies have lovely long and thick tails and whomever took it, knew what they wanted, since they left the tails of the other horses.
> 
> Lizzie


 
There were some horses a few towns over that had their tail hair cut off. They were both grey too which makes their hair even more valuable.


----------



## smrobs

hisangelonly said:


> why?
> ----------------
> buckskin stud fee - $450 (burleson)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful Buckskin stallion ready to throw you a palamino or buckskin. registered as ROYAL TOPE. cutting horse on top and running horse on bottom. excelent foundation horse. throws palamino or buckskin. VERY well tempered.


Why, because he's _buckskin_ of course! Never mind that he got the shoulders of a halter horse, the neck of an overweight sheep, the hindquarters of a TB, and legs that make me feel all stabbity.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> Why, because he's _buckskin_ of course! Never mind that he got the shoulders of a halter horse, the neck of an overweight sheep, the hindquarters of a TB, and legs that make me feel all stabbity.


Thank you for making me snort my freaking fruit punch. /glares
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

*bows* You're very welcome, ma'am.

:wink:


ZOMG *faints*, I didn't even notice his dingus hanging down in that main picture:shock:.

I guess they want everyone to know that he's equipped to do the job LOL.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

smrobs said:


> *bows* You're very welcome, ma'am.
> 
> :wink:
> 
> 
> ZOMG *faints*, I didn't even notice his dingus hanging down in that main picture:shock:.
> 
> I guess they want everyone to know that he's equipped to do the job LOL.


Eh, I can honestly say that Aires is more well-equipped to "do the job"...and he's a gelding. :lol: 

Sorry! Feeling a bit...I-don't-know-what tonight. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

How about you feed your horses
Horses for sale!!!!!


----------



## toto

best thread on the forum-- that is all.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Hi I have 2 pongs for sale that are geldings. One is a mini shetland the other one is a aplouse haven't had much handaling I got them because I was told that were stallions but that wernt that are hard to catch but once caught that are fine would make great paddock mates $100 each if intrested please call.


----------



## apachiedragon

Misty's Girl, thanks to that post, I have an overwhelming desire to go buy a pony and name it Pong. How cute would that be? Or maybe a pair, and name the other one Ping?


----------



## GypsyRose

Ok folks her is the ad for my horse on craigslist, what do I need to fix, I am so very bad at this! 

Appendix Quarter Horse


----------



## aforred

I have a 14 year old mare for sale, sweet horse. Ridden western, both in an arena and on trails. Great for farrier, and vet. Must sell *due* to health, I can no longer ride and she is such a good horse she deserves a home that will use her. She is unregistered, but possibly was shown in the past,*(remove comma)* in showmanship. She's a sweet horse to ride, but by no means lazy. She is NOT up to date on *C*oggins or spring shots, but has not left my farm in 3 years and no other horse has come here so I am not too worried about it. She is up to date on worming and hoof care. My Farrier loves her feet, she doesn't need shoes and they are good feet. I am asking 600 for the mare alone, or 1000 for mare and all her tack*;* Western Saddle, headstall, blanket, halter, and lead. If interested she she can also come with her best friend a miniature jack donkey. They have been pastured together for the past two years, he is just too short to "help" her out when in heat. (if you know what I mean) Please call or text (920) nine four six 9631. Please leave a message and I will call you right back! Thank you for looking.

I just did some proofreading in bold. You did very well. As an English major, I get a little nitpicky sometimes, so sorry if I did that to you.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

^^ I still see a handful of grammatical errors in that post.


----------



## GypsyRose

Edits made, thank you I also found a few mistakes I made!


----------



## draftgrl

So last week or so, I posted an ad for a scraggly, underfed poor filly.

Now the gal is trying to sell the momma.....
2003 AQHA Palomino Mare/in foal


----------



## aforred

There are a few.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

BOMBPROOF Quarter Horse Gelding


ouchie kidneys


----------



## Endiku

What on earth is attached to this poor gelding's mouth? And then his 'sale' video is fast forwarded constantly, making me wonder what they're trying to keep you from noticing...

Ranch Gelding

Ranch Gelding (Navasota, TX)









9 year old ranch gelding for sale. Has been started on barrels. Watch him ride: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rNMU4ssHV4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


The bits on these poor ponies...spades and curbs? 

WE OFFER PONY RIDES, ANY OCCASION!
WE OFFER PONY RIDES, ANY OCCASION! (HOUSTON,TX)









WE OFFER JACKELYNE'S MINIATURE PONY RIDES, ANY OCCASION OR EVENT. WE CAN PAINT THE PONIES HAIR ANY COLOR OF THE THEME OF THE PARTY, FOR FREE. TO BOOK YOUR EVENT'S AND MORE INFO CONTACT US AT (832)-359-9668 . (HABLAMOS ESPANOL.)


Holy butt high and steep croup!

Horses 4 sale // tengo Caballos (N. Houston tx)









Horses, stallions, geldings, babys all for sale
I have draft horses not brokes cheap price


He is for beginners but is wearing a curb and the kid(guy?) is hauling his mouth so hard that he's leaning back, yet the horse is still plowing forwards. Ok... Biothane halter is on wrong too.

Great Kids Pony with Tack

Great Kids Pony with Tack - $800 (Rosharon, TX)









Boots is a 9yr old gelding less than 13 hands tall. He is a great pony that the kids can ride anywhere he has been on trail rides along with just riding in parks. My kids have outgrown him, he will be awesome for a beginner or experienced kid. I am selling him with all the tack, saddle, bridle, breast collar. $800 OBO. I will sell pony by himself but prefer to sell whole thing. Serious Inquires only


----------



## FeatheredFeet

The chestnut gelding looks to be quite nice and IN THE RIGHT HANDS could be a decent mount. He is obviously VERY unhappy in the movies. Note the flashing tail. 

In the last pic they say the kids have outgrown him, yet shows an adult or large person riding.

I imagine, some/maybe all, have been trained by someone from south of the border. Their training is a _lot_ different from that which we like to see here. Often, their horses are trained to 'dance'. Not sure 'trained' is the correct word. Mostly made to do it by fear, unfortunately. See videos on Youtube. Very cruel and harsh and absolutely nothing which even resembles, true dancing horses. 

It is all so very sad.

Lizzie


----------



## Endiku

Very likely. 90% of the 'western' horses in my area are Hispanic trained (We're not all that far from the border) and the remaining percentages are so 'NH' that they're worthless. Its very hard to find a well trained western horse here.

One of our mares came to us as a five year old, green broke and with tons of bad habits. She didn't like to turn right, and her 'trainers' solution was to bit her up to a curb, tie the horse's mouth to the saddle's D ring, and leverage it until the horse was literally bent in half. He then left the mare like that, by herself, for 3 hours and rode her hard afterwards. It was disgusting. It took me months and months to retrain her to even accept a bit in her mouth, much less look for it. She was also trained to dance and when she would get nervous about something she would begin to lift her front legs and 'dance', blow, and sweat. To this day she'll still do it if she gets worked up enough.


----------



## Misty'sGirl

Endiku, thats heartbreaking


----------



## Endiku

It is  And she's such a golden mare too. She's been difficult to retrain because of all of her little road blocks, but she really does try hard. I can point her at just about anything and she'll take it in stride, and she's fantastic with working cattle and performing ranch jobs, even though she's a gaited breed. Maybe not the best for an inexperienced rider or with younger horses, but she's just fine for my purposes! I just have to remember to not let her get to the point of anxiety where she starts dancing and fretting, because she doesn't wind down very easily, and if you get in her face she'll fuss. Neck reins like a charm though


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*I am very familiar with that one ad from Houston, TX. That's where I live, and that same ad is always on CL. I know that different ethnic groups all have their own ways or training/handling. And it is almoat always cruel and inhumane.*


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*OMG!!! I would never advertise horses that skinny. Who would pay for something like that?*


----------



## toto

hisangelonly said:


> can someone please tell me why this stallion is worth $27,500?
> ----------------
> Elans Stud - $27500 (Valley View)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Nice Stud ready to start he is your next futurity champion in the making. He is as nice as he is pretty. Bred to work and breed.



See how he keeps his socks bright white in that dirt round pen? Hes magical --his super power is keeping very clean. :rofl:


----------



## Tarpan

Endiku said:


> Holy butt high and steep croup!
> 
> Horses 4 sale // tengo Caballos (N. Houston tx)


Not to mention... completely shaved?!?


----------



## Maple

Anybody want not one, but two sheckland ponies?

pony for sale For Sale in Cavan : €100 - DoneDeal.ie

red and white sheckland pony for sale For Sale in Cavan : €100 - DoneDeal.ie

I can't imagine he is that quiet to ride when the rider is holdin a waven pipe - i get the impression the pony has prob got a few smacks with it


----------



## FeatheredFeet

Look at that last pony's feet. No wonder they need a pipe to make him move. He's in pain. A case for the RSPCA I think. And get those people off those little ponies backs. Disgusting.

Lizzie


----------



## hisangelonly

is that....a truck bed? lol it has shocks
--------------------------------
Breaking Cart For Horse - $135 (Collin/Melissa) 
 








Home-made breaking cart, made out of a car. It has shocks, and rides good down the road.( Not pretty, but serves its purpose.) Please leave message! (will delete when sold) Thanks WILL TRADE--- WHAT DO YOU HAVE?????? cash only Thanks--Have A Blessed Day!


----------



## hisangelonly

So why is he $8000? He isn't even finished.
--------------------------------
Registered AQHA Gelding - $8000 (Van Alsytne) 
    








"Rags" (Ragtime Style) is a 4 year old American Quarter Horse gelding. Words cannot do justice to this horse's personality and intelligence. I personally broke him and have trained him from day one. He stands about 16.1 hands tall. He goes back to Kid Clu on top and bottom, so he has the looks of a halter horse, but the gaits of a pleasure horse. He is built right in the mind and body. He will excel in any discipline. Currently he is walk/trot/cantering with ease and picking up correct leads and has great transisitions with less than 6 months under saddle. He has amazing ground manners and LOVES attention. I have taken him to two American Trail Horse Association competitions and he exceled at both. He has no spook, buck, rear, bite, or kick. I am currently transitioning him to a short shank snaffle from a D ring snaffle. He is learning to neck rein. He stands to clip, for the farrier, for the vet, and loads. He is truely an amazing horse. He has great movement and tracking. You will not find another horse like him. The ONLY reason I am considering sale of him is because of my current work schedule. I love this horse to death and the perfect home is a MUST.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Editing to show what you can get for almost 3000 less. a finished horse that will win you money. 
-----
8 yr old finished head/heel horse - $5500 (Alvord, TX) 
  








"Vern" is a 8 year old finished head and heel horse that stands around 15.3 and is built like a tank. Although he is a big horse he can move like a little horse he has a fantastic handle and can really move. Vern has a lot of run and can put you in the money heading and heeling. He is 100% sound and is suitable for any level or rider/roper he can be as fast as you want or as slow and easy as you want.


----------



## hisangelonly

well...I was disappointed
---------------
DOES UR HORSE NEED THIS... - $125 (PLEASANT GROVE) I HAD THIS AT MY RANCH AND I SOLD ALL MY HORSE'S THIS IS ALL I HAVE LEFT ( NO LEAKS ) 

ASKING 125

THANKS AND HAVE A GREAT DAY...


----------



## hisangelonly

I would love to have him but I really hope those pics were taken early on in his training
------------------------------------------------
Arbain Gelding, Dressage, Jumping, Endurance - $3000 (North of Bonham) 
     








WH Rhashad is a Reg Purebred Arabian gelding, 7 years old and stands between 14.3 and & 15hh, he is doing training level dressage and is started over fences, currently being used for lessons once a week with hone school girls.
He has also completed 2 25 mile and 1 50 mile AERC Endurance rides.
LOVELY horse with great movement, looking for his special partner.
Full Brother is competing in Class A shows in the Sport Horse Divisions and doing Fantastic.

Video link


----------



## hisangelonly

Not for sale...but.....THIS
----------------------------
Why there aren't more guys in horses. And what I'm not doing about it. (Dallas, TX) 
    









Have you ever wondered why there aren't more guys involved with horses? I mean, really. There's, like danger, involved. So here are the top five reasons why guys should be involved with horses (even though they're not):

1. Girls. Do you have any idea how many girls ride horses? Lots. Dozens. Hundreds. So not only is the girl-guy ratio like a zillion to one, girls absolutely fawn over any guy who can even remotely understand what a snaffle is. So guys, come on: get a horse, find a girl.

2. Danger. Horses are liable to step, stomp, bite, bolt, rear, buck, flip out, take off, explode, injure, maim, and kill you. What's not to love?

3. Adventure. Okay, so, Aragorn on his warhorse? The man from Snowy River? Alexander the Great and Bucephalus? Movies totally prove that if a guy rides a horse, something epic is going to happen. Guys like epic. 

4. Western hats. It's absolutely uncontested that the hotness factor of a guy goes up at least 200% if he's wearing a cowboy hat. It's kind of like riding a motorcycle, except cheaper.

5. Trucks. The trucks involved in pulling those four-horse living quarters trailers are like steroids on wheels. Even if a guy doesn't like showing his horse, at least the drive to the show grounds will be enough to give him a high for the rest of the day. 

So why aren't more guys involved in horses? Absolutely no idea. And given that the aforementioned things seem pretty obvious, it seems unlikely more guys are going to be involved anytime soon. So basically, I've created a horsemanship community, store, and training method that is based around artistic, inspirational horsemanship beyond your wildest imagination: http://www.cambriaequine.com. Might not appeal to the guys.

But then, there aren't any guys in horses, anyway.


----------



## FeatheredFeet

hisangelonly said:


> So why is he $8000? He isn't even finished.
> --------------------------------
> Registered AQHA Gelding - $8000 (Van Alsytne)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rags" (Ragtime Style) is a 4 year old American Quarter Horse gelding. Words cannot do justice to this horse's personality and intelligence. I personally broke him and have trained him from day one. He stands about 16.1 hands tall. He goes back to Kid Clu on top and bottom, so he has the looks of a halter horse, but the gaits of a pleasure horse. He is built right in the mind and body. He will excel in any discipline. Currently he is walk/trot/cantering with ease and picking up correct leads and has great transisitions with less than 6 months under saddle. He has amazing ground manners and LOVES attention. I have taken him to two American Trail Horse Association competitions and he exceled at both. He has no spook, buck, rear, bite, or kick. *I am currently transitioning him to a short shank snaffle from a D ring snaffle.* He is learning to neck rein. He stands to clip, for the farrier, for the vet, and loads. He is truely an amazing horse. He has great movement and tracking. You will not find another horse like him. The ONLY reason I am considering sale of him is because of my current work schedule. I love this horse to death and the perfect home is a MUST.
> 
> No snaffle has a shank. A broken mouth piece, does not necessarily make a bit a snaffle.
> 
> Lizzie


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hisangelonly said:


> Not for sale...but.....THIS
> ----------------------------
> Why there aren't more guys in horses. And what I'm not doing about it. (Dallas, TX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever wondered why there aren't more guys involved with horses? I mean, really. There's, like danger, involved. So here are the top five reasons why guys should be involved with horses (even though they're not):
> 
> 1. Girls. Do you have any idea how many girls ride horses? Lots. Dozens. Hundreds. So not only is the girl-guy ratio like a zillion to one, girls absolutely fawn over any guy who can even remotely understand what a snaffle is. So guys, come on: get a horse, find a girl.
> 
> 2. Danger. Horses are liable to step, stomp, bite, bolt, rear, buck, flip out, take off, explode, injure, maim, and kill you. What's not to love?
> 
> 3. Adventure. Okay, so, Aragorn on his warhorse? The man from Snowy River? Alexander the Great and Bucephalus? Movies totally prove that if a guy rides a horse, something epic is going to happen. Guys like epic.
> 
> 4. Western hats. It's absolutely uncontested that the hotness factor of a guy goes up at least 200% if he's wearing a cowboy hat. It's kind of like riding a motorcycle, except cheaper.
> 
> 5. Trucks. The trucks involved in pulling those four-horse living quarters trailers are like steroids on wheels. Even if a guy doesn't like showing his horse, at least the drive to the show grounds will be enough to give him a high for the rest of the day.
> 
> So why aren't more guys involved in horses? Absolutely no idea. And given that the aforementioned things seem pretty obvious, it seems unlikely more guys are going to be involved anytime soon. So basically, I've created a horsemanship community, store, and training method that is based around artistic, inspirational horsemanship beyond your wildest imagination: http://www.cambriaequine.com. Might not appeal to the guys.
> 
> But then, there aren't any guys in horses, anyway.


This is great!! I'm gonna have to show it to my BF, he'll get a kick out of it. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

well gee someones mad about not selling haha
------------------------------
BEST DEAL YOU WILL FIND ON CRAIGSLIST (East side) 
   








I GUESS PEOPLE WANT YOU TO JUST GIVE YOUR ITEMS AWAY!!!!

I have had this on craigslist for some time now and people either don't understand what having this around the house can do for them, or are simply to pig-headed and cheap to care so,

"FOR THIS WEEKEND ONLY" before the Memorial Day weekend hits, I am going to drop the cost to a point where I actually loose money on the deal. 

$800.00 gets the misting unit, hose, hangers, 7 nozzles and first fill of insecticide. THIS DOES NOT INCLUDE INSTALLATION!!! This is more than a $2,000.00 system your getting for $800.00. Read below to learn more about how the system works and how it can greatly increase your comfort-ability outdoors during the summer and ALL-YEAR-LONG****

NOW You can do something about those BOTHERSOME PESTS with an Equimist Solutions Misting System!!

"Barn, Stable, Kennel, Home and Business Insect Protection"

Our systems are Environmentally Friendly, Cost Effective, and a Guaranteed Solution to control flying insects. This system is suitable for use in Residential, and numerous Commercial & Livestock applications.

Unlike traditional high odor, chemical based pesticides, our insecticide is made of Pyrethrum, an extract from the Chrysanthemum flower and not harsh chemicals. This makes it completely suitable for use not only for: Residential Applications, but also sensitive commercial applications like Animal Husbandry, Veterinary, Boarding Kennels, Horse & Cattle Stables, Poultry Farms, Restaurants, Health Care Facilities, Grocery Stores and other high traffic areas where low odor fumes are necessary!


----------



## hisangelonly

well hes pure "Aztec" lol they mean Azteca which is half quarter horse half andalusian. but my gosh his feet
---------------------------
Aztec horse for breeding - $250 (North Houston) 
  








Blackie is his name, he is not for sale, breeding only. He is pure Aztec.


----------



## SunnyDraco

hisangelonly said:


> well hes pure "Aztec" lol they mean Azteca which is half quarter horse half andalusian. but my gosh his feet
> ---------------------------
> Aztec horse for breeding - $250 (North Houston)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackie is his name, he is not for sale, breeding only. He is pure Aztec.


Doubt he has any papers, probably a grade that they claim is Aztec. Quarter horses don't carry a tobiano gene and I am pretty sure andulusians don't carry it as well. I know of a horse for sale (might be sold by now) that was advertised as a national show horse. The mare was a surprise out of a rescue that they think might be Arabian and they knew absolutely nothing of the sire. Yet they advertise their horse as a national show horse which is a cross between an arabian and a saddlebred *facepalm* some people should list their horse for what it is, a grade of unknown lineage


----------



## hisangelonly

eeeeeeek
--------------
9 yr old Spanish Paint Stallion 
  








I have an 9yr old Spanish paint. One blue eye one brown. He's rideable. Clean Coggins. I'm not asking much $500 obo. Hes a good horse, I just dont have enough space for himto run around. Hes friendly, lets my kids touch him and ride him. email for more info.


----------



## hisangelonly

he is too much for a 13 year old girl. hmm wonder why
---------------------------
spanish mustang stud 3 yr - $350 (manvel) 
    








3 Gray Spanish must stud,broke to ride,needs to sale asap,belongs to a 13 girl that is just to much horse for her,he was a rescue


----------



## hisangelonly

yep lets keep him a stud so people can breed even more horses to starve!
------------------------------
Dun horse - $650 (Houston ) 
 








I have here a Dun horse. 6 Years old 16 hands high stud. Rideable $650.00 or best offer.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You know, on those last three horses, spend the extra $200 to have him gelded and they could have a nice, cute gelding that they could probably sell for more money and sell more easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

What on earth, besides the cow halter, are on those poor shetland's faces? O_O


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Great place for your baby to stand!
*PAINT STUD 325 or obo (conroe) *

    








3 yr Paint stud.Does ride he is a really good horse.asking 325.Thank You please call for more info 936-232-7163. NEED GONE .HE IS NOT PAPER OR UNDERWEIGHT.PLEASE. CALL ONLY IF U ARE GOING TO BUY HIM 

Really? She's still able to be ridden in the conditions she's in? Really? But at least they know she is underweight and needs more food in her.

*TWH kids horse $1200 OBO - $1200 (Huntsville ) *

http://images.craigslist.org/3F13L83J15Ia5Le5M9d4t6bec40ddbcf1126d.jpg  








I have a 100% kid safe horse.... Ride bare back with a lead rope or saddle up with the works either way she will ride and a great baby sitter on the trail rides!!!! She is a walking horse and she isn't an easy keeper so u have to have the money to keep hay and feed... We just got her back from someone that wasn't able to keep her up and so we are getting her back like she is suppose to look but she is still rideable just needs more feed and hay!!! Feel free to bring the kids or I can have my 8yr old ride for u just to show u she is the kids horse to have!!! XXX-XXX-XXXX asking $1200 OBO

That's the best pic you could find?
* Jazz berry beauty - $1200 (New caney) *









I have 3 yr old Philly she is still green but rides around really nice. She goes back to doc O'lena this philly is breed really nice she will make good break away horse or eventually playday horse for somebody. all on her papers this is a really nice Philly. Ask 1200 for her feel free to call ken at any time XXX-XXX-XXXX thanks for reading have nice day.


----------



## Jalter

Endiku said:


> Very likely. 90% of the 'western' horses in my area are Hispanic trained (We're not all that far from the border) and the remaining percentages are so 'NH' that they're worthless. Its very hard to find a well trained western horse here.
> 
> One of our mares came to us as a five year old, green broke and with tons of bad habits. She didn't like to turn right, and her 'trainers' solution was to bit her up to a curb, tie the horse's mouth to the saddle's D ring, and leverage it until the horse was literally bent in half. He then left the mare like that, by herself, for 3 hours and rode her hard afterwards. It was disgusting. It took me months and months to retrain her to even accept a bit in her mouth, much less look for it. She was also trained to dance and when she would get nervous about something she would begin to lift her front legs and 'dance', blow, and sweat. To this day she'll still do it if she gets worked up enough.


Holy crap, where do you live? That sounds just like my town. Exactly like it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Subburbs of Houston, Jalter. We do have a few nice facilities, but they're mostly up north. Everyone else is the 'rope noseband, andi or Friesian cross stallion, chain bit, dancing horse' type, unfortunately. It bothers me to no end, but its such a huge part of our area that its pretty much ignored unfortunately :/ you should see some of the pictures of our parade last year. SO many skinny, hyped up, study horses in horrifying bits 

And then there was us, with our snaffles, miniature horses, and half-asleep therapy horses. It was quite the sight xD


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

Even though this is more of a blog, but I can't resist. 

The Worst of CL Horse For Sale Ads: Melissa Sawiki of Albion, Michigan - YOU ARE BUSTED!

I've seen her around on FB. She lives some-what in my area...I just can't wrap my head around people like that...AT ALL.


----------



## garlicbunny

either way I feel bad for this Red dun horse above a few posts, probably a very nice horse except for butt high..poor thing still deserves a good home.. maybe it is a bad angle??


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Endiku said:


> Subburbs of Houston, Jalter. We do have a few nice facilities, but they're mostly up north. Everyone else is the 'rope noseband, andi or Friesian cross stallion, chain bit, dancing horse' type, unfortunately. It bothers me to no end, but its such a huge part of our area that its pretty much ignored unfortunately :/ you should see some of the pictures of our parade last year. SO many skinny, hyped up, study horses in horrifying bits
> 
> And then there was us, with our snaffles, miniature horses, and half-asleep therapy horses. It was quite the sight xD


Are you talking about the rodeo trail rides? I went on one this year and I wanted to quit half way through it. There were a lot of sad things going on like you mentioned there was one guy that made his horse drag a big tire while he was riding him. I asked him why and he said that the horse stayed calm when he drags the tire at the end of the ride the poor horse was shaking, sweaty, and was breathing so heavily the guy never cooled him down just put him in the trailer tire still attached to him all tacked up it was sad and pointless. I live in the houston area also and experience the same things you do i board my horses in conroe about 30min away from me because the places near me are repulsive. I have mentioned this before but there is a boarding place that doubles as a scrap metal yard and the horses walk around in the mud with all the junk metal and cars laying around. It is sad here but not everyone is a horrible horse owner around here there are good ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum

TheAQHAGirl said:


> Even though this is more of a blog, but I can't resist.
> 
> The Worst of CL Horse For Sale Ads: Melissa Sawiki of Albion, Michigan - YOU ARE BUSTED!
> 
> I've seen her around on FB. She lives some-what in my area...I just can't wrap my head around people like that...AT ALL.


 Yeah, she has several horse groups on FB, horses for sale at various prices. I dunno how much is true but after lurking in these groups awhile...let's just say I'd rather no do business with this person.


----------



## Jalter

Where I live, the majority of the horses have horrible treatment. I'm sure a lot of you remember my old threads. 

Horses have kids on their backs by nine months old, and are 'dead broke' by two years. Many of them always have their noses pasted to their chest in tack. When those 'training methods' don't work, they breed the horse, hoping the offspring will be better. Bacjyard breeders from hell. 

Everyone down here thinks you can hop on a horse, and everything will be fine (They don't take the time to learn how to make the horse comfortable while riding).

Out of about fifty horses 45 of them get horrible treatment, no eggageration; I have contacted the humane society and gotten a lot of issues fixed, but you can't fix stupid. these people refuse to do things the right way. Honestly, I think there are maybe three owners who know what they are doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

The majority of the horses here are charro trained. The Mexican population where I live is sky high.


----------



## Endiku

I sure am, tiffrmcoy. The one I go to every year (I usually ride IN it so I don't see most of the other animals) is the Katy rodeo parade. Its a sorry sight. I saw it for the first time all the way through last year, due to not being able to be IN the parade after a major surgery. There was a drill team on there and all of them were riding horses in Mech hacks, tie downs, or big twh type curbs, and the horses were very agitated. Two men in particular made me furious. 

Note the bit in the paint's mouth, the 'nose band' and the animal's feet. It reared 3 times in the time I saw it, and I didn't blame it. The weight of the brown horse was terrible as well. Thankfully I actually did see the brown horse again this year and he was in MUCH better condition, but I can't say the same for that poor paint.



















I'm having the same boarding situation. No place in my area except for the $700+ boarding/training facilities have even close to decent stalls, turns out, etc. I need a place that I can do self-care so that I can feed my own feeding regiment, but its impossible to find that within 30 minutes of me or so for a decent price, and I just can't afford to pay $300 for self care per month, and I surely want to see my horse more than once a week!


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

his feet are awful as well


----------



## tiffrmcoy

Wanna be weekend cowboys, there everywhere. Could he get the bit anymore tighter in the paints mouth. The poor paints face screams pain and the noseband, oh my goodness Most tolerant horses ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Light

It's not that they are tolerant. They have no choice. They can either be abused like this or they can be abused to death. 

It makes me so ill. I have to just push it out of my head. 

I really don't know what the answer would be of how to end this sort of suffering for horses. I wish I did. I don't know if it would be education or a shuttle off the planet. 

I know what would help would be to start some sort of mandatory confirmation check, mandatory gelding of stallions not fit to breed. But that will never happen. 

Very sad.


----------



## GypsyRose

I think they should be shuttled off the planet! Yup then us semi sane folks who treat our animals with care and love, don't have to worry about them at all!


----------



## Endiku

I'd just had gallbladder surgery five days before the parade, but I was about to march up to that man, demand that he get off his horse, and if nothing else take that wire noseband off of the poor animal's face. The bit appeared to be a thin piece of twisted wire as well....and a curb! :/


----------



## Honeysuga

What I found today:

He looks so fancy with his poor little head tied in the air...
Fancy yearling

Skinny horse, peeing horse, bad fences, blurry pics, I bet they sell quick!
horses

Holy sickle hocks!Totally ideal breedingworthy conformation! And im no expert but that baby looks sorrel...
red roan mo foxtroter mare with baby

No idea of her confo, you cant ride her, but she sure can eat!
3 year quarter horse


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Those parade horses just make me sick!! Too bad that someone from animal control or some other anti cruelty organization was not there. Maybe next year, someone can put a "bug in their ear", that they need to be there. Was this by any chance the Houston Rodeo Parade? I know there are horse rescues and such in the Houston area. I would love to be there, and see those horses taken in and adopted out to loving, caring homes!*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

This just seemed kind of weird to me.

* Trade gold and silver x enclosed trailer - $1 (Houston) *

I'm a jeweler and have several pieces of 14 k Gold jewelry and Sterling Silver 9.25. I'm looking for an enclosed trailer 16 or 20 ft long, or maybe an enclosed horse trailer 16 or 20 ft long at least 7 ft wide. If you have a trailer that falls under this descriptions and want to trade for precious metals let me know. Send me pics of your trailer. Also I can made some jewelry and trade it for your trailer.


----------



## GypsyRose

Is it just me or are a lot of the horses who have been posted lately have really bad feet! (wow that sentence makes no sense sorry very tired and just can't think straight tonight) I have been watching the hooves and they are either really long and look like slippers almost, or are so short they are almost straight up and down with way too much heal almost making the horse look club footed. Its like either they don't get their horses trimmed or they do it themselves or have a very poor farrier! JMHO


----------



## SketchyHorse

Yes. Let's leave him a stallion when he's got no papers I'm assuming as they don't even know his age... awesome.

Quarter Horse-Stallion

LOL
Looking for free/cheap horse Sheeps or other love stock animals

Anyone else heard of love stock animals? Are they extra loveable?


----------



## Calisphere

You mean like these, Gypsy?

*1. 7 year old horse*


> She just turned 7
> Just put horse shoes on her very calm
> Very calm with kids to can ride by them selves
> Call or Text Me




*2. 6yr old aqha horse*


> I have a 6yr old. aqha horse helter broke and really nice with kids hi is bery tall gelding horse and frendly!!






*3. Palomino QH Stallion*


> Make Us an OFFER-
> 
> 
> The Golden Fella- is our 2007 Registered Palomino QH Stallion out of "Mr Yella Fella"
> Before you come see him or email me please look up the blood lines so you know what your are looking at!
> "Mr. Yella Fella" is 2012 QH Sire of the Year and 2012 World Halter Champion.
> 
> Broke to ride, English or Western (Not being sold as a finished saddle horse)
> 
> 15.2 hands tall.
> -Loves to gooooooo. Great work ethic , tons of speed and energy.
> 
> Very sweet disposition, loves to please. Completely sound!!
> 
> Its Tax season- thats why were selling him- (need I say more...)
> 
> 
> Email this post or text for more info









Here are some more that I thought were odd:

*4. Beautiful Arabian Mare*




This 15hh horse just seems obnoxiously leggy to me for some reason...


*5. 2004 Bay Mare (AQHA)
*


> Zippin Cool is affectionately known as "Kitty" at the barn. Kitty is a 9 year old registered bay quarter horse mare out of a top ten AQHA world Champion sire. All Too Cool is not only a halter champion but he was bred to be versatile in performance and was bred for eye appeal. All too Cool is a money earner, and earned his superior (many times over) while he was showing. He has stamped all his offspring with his qualities. All Too Cool has produced money earners, Wold Champion qualifiers, world show competitors, along with class and show winners. Kitty is no exception in these bloodlines. Kitty was started under saddle as a two year old , she has become a barrel racer and has even been exhibited. She loves to run and gives 110% each time. She has an exhilarating stop she can side pass spin and she also has a low head set. she is the kind of horse you can run barrels on and still go ride around on a trail. she has been exposed beyond the arena and can been ridden out in pastures roads and fields without the fear of passing car or other distractions. She has definite potential to become a roper cow horse or work in the ranch horse versatility, in 2009 she worked cattle on a feed yard and loved it because I cannot rope i didnt rope off her but im sure she would not mind, she loved that job, and was awesome. she is very athletic and a hard worker. Kitty is easy to tack up she loads clips and bathes. on top of that kitty is Incentive fund Nominated. around her 5 year old year she bowed her tendon in one of her legs, but it doesn't bother her, if rode too hard she limps but even then looking in her eyes she doesn't care and even then the next day she is fine, at the feed yard she didn't ever limp.







I can't decide if this horse was born with the spots or if it's scaring.

*6. Amazing Warmblood Gelding*


> Royal Flush, Ricco, is a 7 year old Warmblood gelding. He is a good old soul, sweet, easy-going, honest, and dependable. Ricco has amazing movement that will excel in dressage, scopey in the stadium, and bold cross country. Currently, he is jumping 2'9"-3', with scope to go higher.
> 
> Ricco's first show was on March 30th, he received a 27.1 for BN B test and placed 2nd place. His last show April 20th, he received a 34.3 in his BN B test and was clean cross country, ending up in 2nd place.
> Super easy on the trails, jumps all types of obstacles, goes through water, over ditches, and banks.
> Ricco is sound, UTD on shots, worming, and dental. He is great for the farrier, barefoot, and trailers with ease.
> 
> Ricco would make an remarkable dressage, jumper, or event horse. Ricco has immense talent and is going to be the horse to beat.
> 
> Offered at $10,000. Price will increase with more training.





This one is added only because of the price in a bad economy.

*7. Tame Goose for Adoption*


> We have had Gary since he was just a small gosling. We rescued him from the clutches of a small beluga whale at the northeast end of Horsetooth Reservoir three years ago.
> Gary is an excellent member of the family but struggles with confronting strangers.
> He is potty trained and always goes outside.
> Sometimes however he does get a wild whim and starts flying around the kitchen and there will be poop all over, from the window to the wall, but that is a pretty small thing right?
> We have to put him up for adoption because I have too many animals including crocodiles, lemur monkeys, kangaroos, and also three chihuahuas.
> And on top of that my wife is pregnant and they're going to be sextuplets.
> And also we are relocating to an apartment with the other animals.
> I just feel bad you know? He needs a house with a large backyard and preferably a lake or ocean.
> 
> Since he is so special and we're just getting rid of him due to our "situation" I will be requiring a very small rehoming fee or 943.65.
> This is a deal for such a special guy.
> Gary is very amazing and deserves to get his feathers stroked and ruffled.
> 
> Please email if interested! He will surely go fast.




This one is just goofy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Calisphere, that Arab mare looks so leggy because of the angle of the pic. It was taken from a low angle looking up.

I'm pretty sure the bay mare you posted next has bird-catcher spots. Not terribly uncommon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady

hisangelonly said:


> well at least they took these awesome pictures
> 
> she is rideable she is very sweet i loved her wen i got her but we dont got the money to feed her she needs a care and loveing home.
> I had to get her it to shap she was skiney wen i got her and she is 24 years old and she is a registered palomino quarter horse.
> her name is cowboys lace of gold but i call her lacie. we can not bring her we have no traler and my phone number is


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.......I couldn't stop chuckling.....


----------



## SketchyHorse

The part that made me cringe with the bay mare was the part about the bowed tendon & her limping, but hey it's okay because she doesn't seem to mind! I know horses with bowed tendons can still be ridden depending on the severity, dang though. 

Not uncommon to see a 10k price on a Warmblood. Because it's a WARMBLOOD. Don't cha know?? (sarcasm)


----------



## Oldhorselady

Endiku said:


> I'd just had gallbladder surgery five days before the parade, but I was about to march up to that man, demand that he get off his horse, and if nothing else take that wire noseband off of the poor animal's face. The bit appeared to be a thin piece of twisted wire as well....and a curb! :/


I have never seen such a contraption before on a horse's head! That is horrible.

I hope horses in parades don't automatically get a bad rap....my pinto is going to be in her first parade this Saturday. However, no harsh tack for me....and she is a very happy horse. We are there riding to represent TRVEA...Tijuana River Valley Equestrian Association.

I also have a lot of charros here....I've seen some pretty unhappy horses.


----------



## Faye83

I was thinking the same thing about all of their feet...I am starting to wonder if there are ANY normal adds lol


----------



## Light

SketchyHorse said:


> Yes. Let's leave him a stallion when he's got no papers I'm assuming as they don't even know his age... awesome.
> 
> Quarter Horse-Stallion
> 
> LOL
> Looking for free/cheap horse Sheeps or other love stock animals
> 
> Anyone else heard of love stock animals? Are they extra loveable?


 
Wow. 
The "love stock animals", are an elite group of pasture and farm animals (can be horses, cows, sheep, ewe name it, that posseses the capitol duble O gene. That is the "organic, organize it" gene sequence causing a hooved animal to have the uncanny ability to stock and restock inventory without opposable thumbs. 

If properly bred this rare and exotic american farm animal can completely restock a grocery store in less than five minutes. Think of what they could do in _your barn!!!:lol:_


The great thing about this very rare breed is that they just love to stock as well, and this very tenacious farm animal will also rotate stock. If of course they have the turn can gene in either or both the sire or ****.

Funny ewe didn't know that.:shock:


----------



## hisangelonly

please tell me those things on his front feet are normal
---------
Walking Horse *VIDEO* - $2000 (Central Texas) 
TWHBEA Big engine gelding. 5x reserve champion. Also enjoys going on trail rides. Registered Name is Command Me. Pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/command+me. This horse can go all day long. You will get tired before he does. Will go through water and is not scared of anything. Ready to win ribbons or be the show stopper of trail rides.*Breed:* Tennessee Walking
*Gender*: Gelding
*Birth Date*: Jan 1, 1996


----------



## hisangelonly

I cant tell if those are draw reins or what, but theyre very tight
-------------------
WELL TRAINED ARABIAN ! GORGEOUS! - $2900 (Terrell) 
SEE VIDEO TO SEE HIM RIDE!!LOOK at this beautiful STEEL DAPPLE Grey Arabian ! He is sired by Shakir El Marwan and has some amazing bloodlines. He's huge and in training now!He is under saddle and rides quietly. Beautiful dark grey mane makes and his exotic head make him a show stopper!Hes very quiet and gentle and is already 15 hands tall! This is a stunning arabian that has been raised like the prince he is. This beautiful boy is a great moving strong horse that will do anything that you need him to do! What a great buy.. he's worth thousands!Price to increase with training..*Breed:* Arabian
*Gender*: Gelding
*Birth Date*: Mar 3, 2010

heres the video http://www.equinenow.com/horse-ad-659180 wouldn't call him "well trained"


----------



## hisangelonly

I want to go pick him up soooooooooooo bad!!! but I don't have $1300!
-----------------------------------------
Bay thoroughbred 17 hands tall - $1 (Richland Hills) 
    








I'm selling Mikey because we don't have time for him he is registered with the jockey club retired race horse and as gentle as ever kids ride him great getting on the trailer. He is a big boy 17 hands he is such a teddy bear he just turned 6 yrs old on January asking price 1300 obo


----------



## LouieThePalomino

The picture on this one, wtf! I cant figure out what they are doing and why they would even use that as a picture to try and sell your horse.
___________________________________________________________________

Horses!

*Horses! (St. Cloud)*

I have ( 2 ) Sweet wonderful, Horse's who need to find homes. They are up to date on all shots, Including Coggins! They had thier hooves done on 5/10/2013. 

Re-homing fee applys for both! Must bring a trailer, and please you must have your own land. Please don't waist my time, theirs or yours!

Youngest is almost two years old, Dark chestnut Morgan / Arabian mix and is very sweet. Knows "Back up, Woah and a few others" He's a quick learner and will be at least 16hh once full grown. (Right now he's 14hh.) Stands for the vet, Is learning to stand with the Farrier. Loads pretty well into a trailer, He isn't broke as well, But will be easy to train! *Not gelded though.* 

Oldest just turned *13 years old*, Light chestnut Sorrel painted. Very sweet, Laid back and is to saddle up. Great for kids, or anyone to ride!* Great pasture horse*, or just somebody to learn to ride. He does have a *Hoove injury* but it doesn't cause him any harm, and it's healed up already. Loads into a trailer, Stands for a farrier! and a vet.

Call only from 12pm and six pm, Text anytime!


----------



## HorseMom1025

> 2004 Bay Mare (AQHA)
> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if this horse was born with the spots or if it's scaring.


If that wasn't a Denver ad, I would swear I've met that horse. My neighbors purchased her (without a PPE) and when the vet pointed out the bowed tendon and explained Kitty would probably not be sound for their intended use (show/play day/trail horse)...they sent her back to the seller.

Luckily, the seller took her back, but I had warned them to get a PPE before any money changed hands. (They are very new to horses and prefer "pretty" to a good safe horse for their 11 year old green rider).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jalter

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *Those parade horses just make me sick!! Too bad that someone from animal control or some other anti cruelty organization was not there. Maybe next year, someone can put a "bug in their ear", that they need to be there. Was this by any chance the Houston Rodeo Parade? I know there are horse rescues and such in the Houston area. I would love to be there, and see those horses taken in and adopted out to loving, caring homes!*


I ran into this issue when I got the Humane Society involved at my local stables. The term 'abuse' is not set per individual animal. It is limited to the basics; hitting, kicking, and other forms of non controversal abuse. 

The standards of what is concidered abuse is the same with horses as it is with cats and dogs. There is a major flaw there though. Dogs and cats aren't ridden, so there are no stipulations on what is concidered abuse in riding or training methods to teach a horse to ride.

An example is Rollkur. It has been proven that it hurts the horse in more ways than one, and to horse people the term rollkur is the same as abuse. To animal care proffessionals, it is just a controversal training method, like crate training a dog. Many people are against crate training, but it is not concidered abuse (it is also quite a bit different, but do you see where I am going?)

Riding a yearling isn't seen as an issue, along with poorly fitting saddles, cranking a horse's head too low or too high, using a harsh bit improperly, or anything like that.

I think the laws should change, but it is how it is. We also have ignorant animal control to blame. They are trained to deal with issues of dogs and cats, who show sighs of abuse more clearly. They see a horse looking scared while ridden, we know it is because of the harsh bit and hands, but he will assume the horse has bad training, and by riding him, the issue is getting fixed.

Belive me, I know from experience in trying to help with my local stables. These issues can't be fixed as a whole until the law changes. Nearly every single horse at my local stable went through abuse, obvious, or what we concider abuse (it was a self care stable, so no one was really watching out for the horses, and the owner knew very little except horses are expensive and bring in money).

By the time I stopped with my efforts, the only thing I was able to help with was the horses involved cases of neglect. That is because the law only requires animals to have food, water, and shelter. 

The horses down there are still never seeing a.farrier (in the wild they don't need hoof care), being ridden as yearlings (the younger they learn, the easier they will be when they are bigger), ridden in poorly fitting saddles (its what fit his mother, saddles are expensive, so we didn't wanna buy another), and a ton of other things.

This is why I hate humanity -.-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calisphere

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Calisphere, that Arab mare looks so leggy because of the angle of the pic. It was taken from a low angle looking up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the bay mare you posted next has bird-catcher spots. Not terribly uncommon.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking it was bird-catcher as well. I just thought maybe a normal person would say "bird-catcher bay" or something to acknowledge the spotting is all.


@SketchyHorse, the injury thing had me upset as well. But I'm a fat person who feels that this horse may be too dainty to ride to begin with.  I'm 80 pounds overweight so I keep thinking I can't ride any horse right now (even though I know there are heavier people out there riding horses just fine.) I still don't know if I would risk riding the bay with an injury, even if it "doesn't bother her".

As for the warmblood, I still don't see it. Is it like paying $1600 for a Channel dress when you can find something similar for $100?

@HorseMom, do you suppose it is the same horse then?


----------



## HorseMom1025

I'm not sure. It would be a very weird coincidence. They look a lot alike, the names are the same, same injury, ect. I don't remember Kitty having as many spots...but she was in a fall/winter condition when I met her.

She was a really sweet, in your pocket horse. My neighbors just didn't want to risk the bowed tendon. (And I don't blame them).

Colorado isn't too far of a stretch from North Texas (about 12 hours from Dallas to Colorado Springs), so anything is possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calisphere

I would consider getting her if I had the money. She'd probably make a good companion horse for another horse and might not suffer with hand walking on trails. But then again, I'm no expert so I may just be way off. Lol


----------



## Light

As long as animals are considered property in the eyes of the law, it will be very hard to file abuse charges and actually have them followed through on.

Animal abuse will always be a problem, just as child abuse and spouse abuse. The thing is, in the eyes of the law, the spouse, child's feelings are considered. In animal cases, the animal is just a piece of property. This is so very wrong. Unless people try to change the way animals are viewed in regards to their rites, and the poeple trying to change the laws do so in a civilized, legal, practical way, things will not change. People who support animal rites will always be viewed (for the most part) as a bunch of nut cases as long as there are radical, "animal rights" groups running around commiting crimes. It is sad but a few crazy people ( well more than a few) that probably started out with good intentions towards animals are actually doing them way more harm than good. And making it so many animal groups that do try and stay within the law are not taken seriously. Then of course there are the questions of "where do you draw the line on abuse?"

In Lightning's world....All animal abusers, and I am sure most people who care about animals know where to draw the line, and child abusers and anyone who hurts any living creature unable to defend themselves (except flies and fleas) would be shuttled "OFF THE PLANET". No exceptions. You molest a child..."OFF THE PLANET" Start kicking the dog... "OFF THE PLANET", Put a wire bridle on a horse and beat him, regardless of ignorance or not, "OFF THE PLANET". Lightning's world would be a much better place. 

Sorry for the rant and I am getting off of my saddle soap box now.


----------



## Light

OH, sorry, the above post is regarding Jalter's post.


----------



## 5Bijou5

I feel really lucky. I am actually so thankful for living in my area. We don't have nearly as much abuse, like the worst I have ever seen first hand is a skinny pony with worms, but he is on the road to recovery. One time my dad saw a farm with horse paddocks but didn't see any hay in the pasture, he called the ASPCA and the next day the farm had hay in the paddock. I don't think I could handle living in places like some of you do with these abusive peoples.


----------



## hisangelonly

It is so difficult for me to figure out what is on his face. hes 2 years old.
----------------------------
All white Gelding - $1000 (Seagoville) 
    








His name is Casper. He is 2 years old. A great horse, perfect for trail rides and safe around kids.


----------



## aforred

hisangelonly said:


> It is so difficult for me to figure out what is on his face. hes 2 years old.
> ----------------------------
> All white Gelding - $1000 (Seagoville)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Casper. He is 2 years old. A great horse, perfect for trail rides and safe around kids.


It looks like a bosal on a poorly adjusted browband headstall over a halter.


----------



## hisangelonly

aforred said:


> It looks like a bosal on a poorly adjusted browband headstall over a halter.


then that bosal is very low


----------



## SweetRide

Ummm a "QUARTER HORSE" is a breed. He was just short-keying it. You misunderstood....


----------



## SweetRide

SweetRide said:


> Ummm a "QUARTER HORSE" is a breed. He was just short-keying it. You misunderstood....





dressagebelle said:


> I couldn't find another thread like this, so I'm putting it here, cause I just had to share. I found this ad an craigslist this morning, and it left me scratching my head.
> 6-7 year old 1/4 horse for sale,
> new horseshoes just replaced, well fed and taken care of,
> must sell, tame on a ametaur rider, full horse not neuterd
> must sell asap give me an offer
> 
> Um ya 1/4 horse, well whats the other 3/4 cow? Tame on amature rider hm I though we humans rode the horses not the other way around. Full horse not neutered, well then once gelded what is it, 1/4 horse. Just had to comment, made me laugh when I started reading it.


They mean a QUARTER HORSE... You are the one that is mistaken....


----------



## hisangelonly

that little black horse looks so....young. maybe its a pony but it looks so much like a yearling. I am trying to figure out whats wrong with its front left pastern
--------------------------------
Lessons - $28 (Gatesville) 
     








Family Friendly. great Atmosphere, wonderful horse(s). We teach beginners from the ground up and horse safety. everything broken down and explained to every learning level and age. 
. She can teach any discipline from western to English as well. 
You can visit our website at www.apnranch.com Where you can view all our services. We look forward to meeting with you.


----------



## hisangelonly

sorry double my computer is going insane


----------



## hisangelonly

there is a reason theres not a good picture of the entire horse
------------------
Registered Paint - $600 (Corsicana) 
        








7 year old mare
14.5 hands
have registration papers
very gentle - saddle broke but hasnt been ridden in a while


----------



## Oldhorselady

Oy, poor baby...what shape is THAT croup?....yet another 14.5hh horse.


----------



## hisangelonly

looks like the kids gave da poneh a haircut
---------------------
Nice kid friendly 14.1 hand Gilden - $600 (waco) 
   








Rambo is 15 years old he loves kids and anyone can ride him.


----------



## hisangelonly

it is so sad when theres just no emotion. like a horse is a machine and easily replaceable. so cold
--------------------
Race Horse for sale - $800 (Bellmead, Tx) 
 








4 year old gelding, registered.. Just wanting to sell cause have no use for it...


----------



## aforred

hisangelonly said:


> there is a reason theres not a good picture of the entire horse
> ------------------
> Registered Paint - $600 (Corsicana)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 year old mare
> 14.5 hands
> have registration papers
> very gentle - saddle broke but hasnt been ridden in a while


Honestly, it looks like the front of a horse and the back of a cow. Is that from an injury? I wonder what the parents looked like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

aforred said:


> Honestly, it looks like the front of a horse and the back of a cow. Is that from an injury? I wonder what the parents looked like.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


like dressage belle said 1/4 horse 3/4 cow lol


----------



## Oldhorselady

hisangelonly said:


> like dressage belle said 1/4 horse 3/4 cow lol


It DOES look like a cow....wth?


----------



## hisangelonly

Oldhorselady said:


> It DOES look like a cow....wth?


lol she has tons of cow in her lines. lol. very nicely cow bred.


----------



## hisangelonly

nice buckskin
-------------
year old buckskin gelding - $350 (mwc) 
  








I have a 4 year old buckskin gelding that im needing to rehome due do finances. Hes a beautiful gelding, very sweet and lovves people. He is NOT broke to ride but doing really goon with the ground work. He is halter broke, leads, stands tied, picks up his feet and can be saddled. He is UTD on shots. He is very fast and i think with the right training he would be great for barrels.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*Yes, I know what you mean about animal control. I live in TX, and I know of a woman who is an animal hoarder, she hoardes dogs, cats, horses, mini's and guinea pigs. Her animals have been seized twice now, yet she just moves and starts over somewhere else, usually in another county. She pays large amounts of money for horses, then takes them home and starves them to death. She rarely gets caught, because she lets no one come to her house. The first time they were seized, a 13 yr. old girl on the school bus say the starving horses and alerted animal control. The second time was when the police were looking for a run away teen, and searched her property. They found several bulldogs tied, which is against that city ordinance, so they called out animal control, who did a search of her property, and found starved and starving animals of all kids, dead carcases, and a horse trailer with 3 mini's in it, being used as a holding pen. The mini's were starving. She was charged with animal cruelty, but only got a slap on the wrist. I have no idea where she is now, but whereever it is, I am sure she's hid out abusing more animals. Both times they were seized, she had in excess of 100.*


----------



## tiffrmcoy

hisangelonly said:


> it is so sad when theres just no emotion. like a horse is a machine and easily replaceable. so cold
> --------------------
> Race Horse for sale - $800 (Bellmead, Tx)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 year old gelding, registered.. Just wanting to sell cause have no use for it...



That's really sad.


----------



## TaMMa89

*This thread has been closed by the Team, after causing concern also amongst some of our users here.

After long discussion and thinking over this several times, the Team has ended up to the decision to close this. The main goal of Horseforum.com is to offer a place for meaningful, constructive, knowledgeable (horse related) discussions. This means allowing constructive critique and disagreeing if it has just been made in respectful tone.

Anyway, this thread is mainly based on taking random sale adds out of internet and making fun out of them. Threads like this have served little purpose other than allowing rude venting about people who cannot defend themselves. As such, it has no place on a forum like HF in light of our values that I explained above.

Making the rules and using photos taken from Internet more clear I could clarify the logic behind this decision a bit. Threads that are meant purely for taking random photos or things like that out of internet and making condescending, 'showy' fun out of someone aren't allowed. If the thread is started in different, constructive meaning and someone uses one or two random photos or things like that as an example in educational meaning, it's ok.

In light of this decision and the course of tying up loose ends and the organization of existing forums, this and possibly a few more threads will be closed in accordance to this guideline.

The decision is based on Horseforum.com Conscious Etiquette Policy and also Horseforum.com Rules section #7.

Regards,
The Horseforum.com moderating Team*


----------

